# [Official] The Ivy Bridge Stable / Suicide Club **Guides, Voltages, Temps & BIOS Templates** Inc SPREADSHEET



## munaim1

<Banner>

***Post Your Ivy Bridge Suicide / Benchmark run***



> *Rules*
> 
> *1.* *CPU-Z Frequency (maximum overclock) will only be accepted with cpu-z validation link.*
> 
> *2.* *Superpi / wPrime runs will be accepted via HWbot validation or if OCN name is present in the screenshot (watermark your screenshots!!).*
> 
> *3.* *Memory Frequency (max Dram overclock) will only be accepted with cpu-z validation link.*
> 
> *4.* *PLEASE provide as much info as possible!!! Amount of RAM, what cooling (LN2 or water etc), CPU Batch Number, Motherboard used, and voltage for both CPU and RAM. ALL CPU-Z Validations must be made with OCN username!!!!!!*
> 
> *IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE*


*Finally PLEASE provide a screenshot that we can actually see!!!*
**USE OCN'S IMAGE ATTACHMENT TOOL (located to the left of the paperclip icon)**

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AldAG0FCQxM-dHludmItVWwxcjNkckhRanBqdzhWRGc&output=html&widget=true

Quote:



> *Those having issue's viewing the spreadsheet, HERE is the direct link.*


----------



## munaim1

*~*MAX SAFE VOLTAGE & TEMPS*~*

*~*IMPORTANT TIPS & FINDINGS*~*

**~*OVERCLOCKING GUIDE'S*~**

*Sin0822 @ OCN - Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide (LN2 Guide towards the end)*

*Raja @ Asus - ASUS Z77 Motherboards UEFI OC guides*

**~*LINKS TO Z77 MOBO CLUB'S*~**

SimpleTech @ OCN - Asus Z77 Series Information Thread (drivers, BIOSes, overclocking, reviews

garikfox @ OCN - ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 Owners Thread/Club

*Sin0822 @ OCN - GIGABYTE Z77X Owners/Discussion/Information/Support Thread and Club (UD5H, UD3H, D3H, and ALL)*


----------



## munaim1

res


----------



## munaim1

res


----------



## samwiches

LET'S GOOOOOOO

(ON SUNDAYYYYYY...)


----------



## KuuFA

My Wallet is ready!
So are my boards!

Gene V : 3770k

Gene IV: 3570k


----------



## samwiches

MicroCenter didn't do the combo deal for a Z77 mobo. I got a 3770K for my Z68.. maybe not a good idea?

LLC: disabled
Offset: +0.005v

I thought that would give me something near default vcore.

But it's like this:
VID: *1.25v*
Idle: 1.16v
Load: 1.20v

VID does not change with multi unless LLC is enabled.

update:
I've gotten three dawwgged IB's, that's all. The last one isn't anything much either (4550MHz, 1.27v). I'll just keep buying the OC plan at the store, I guess.


----------



## stren

3770K + Gene should be here tuesday!


----------



## Sk1nNy

Niceeee







Will post my result soon since I'm giving it some times to get familiar with the system before pushing it further


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sk1nNy*
> 
> Niceeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post my result soon since I'm giving it some times to get familiar with the system before pushing it further


Look forward to it. Hope this thread will be as successful as the Sandy Stable club, however there is a lot more to do in this one and I may require assistance, therefore If anyone is prepared to help maintain this thread, please PM me, more specifically in regards to the sucide / benchmark section.


----------



## Jcyle

Can't wait to see what people can do with these chips.


----------



## STUDIE

I've got a P8Z77 V-PRO and no one has posted any guides for this mobo... damn too complicated for me to understand


----------



## racer86

Got my 3770k on the way in a day or two its going into one of my Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z Z68 boards with a 360mm Radiator cpu loop ill post back and let you all know how it goes


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUDIE*
> 
> I've got a P8Z77 V-PRO and no one has posted any guides for this mobo... damn too complicated for me to understand


Watch this video. Pretty much almost all you need to know.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mkGQhE1o2w&feature=g-all-u

Really informative and make sure to watch the whole thing.

I am running 4.5ghz right now and it took me about 20 mins - didn't even use the auto tune.


----------



## Sk1nNy

I don't want to push my CPU too much so I will stay only at 4.5Ghz and test the Vcore and temperature.

Currently prime95 3570k @ 4.5Ghz Vcore 1.32V

Idle ~45*C
Full load 81-85*C





































Outside temperature ~28*C

(just some mini report, will post entry when everything is in good shape







)


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sk1nNy*
> 
> I don't want to push my CPU too much so I will stay only at 4.5Ghz and test the Vcore and temperature.
> Currently prime95 3570k @ 4.5Ghz Vcore 1.32V
> Idle ~45*C
> Full load 81-85*C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside temperature ~28*C
> (just some mini report, will post entry when everything is in good shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sounds like you either have a bad chip or a bad motherboard. Shouldn't need that much voltage for 4.5ghz especially on an i5. I've got my i7 3770k rock solid @ 4.5ghz w/1.2 core.

Update your bios or something maybe?


----------



## samwiches

My 3770K is clocking pretty badly also. It cannot get Windows stable at 4.5GHz even up to 1.28v, and 4.7 is a BSOD all the up to 1.40v with out without HT.

Munaim, do you expect these chips to respond like Sandy's (do we need new guides)?


----------



## Sk1nNy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Sounds like you either have a bad chip or a bad motherboard. Shouldn't need that much voltage for 4.5ghz especially on an i5. I've got my i7 3770k rock solid @ 4.5ghz w/1.2 core.
> Update your bios or something maybe?


I'm using Asus P8Z68-V/GEN3 with the latest BIOS.

In fact,I don't really care much if my CPU bad or not. I just need it to be stable at acceptable temperature and vcore, don't need to be good









In the past, I've never had a "good" CPU. Most of them are hotter and need more vcore than other people's CPU. But it still serve me until the day I sell it









Btw, my CPU PLL volt is 1.8V. Is this normal or should be lower around 1.5V?


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sk1nNy*
> 
> I'm using Asus P8Z68-V/GEN3 with the latest BIOS.
> In fact,I don't really care much if my CPU bad or not. I just need it to be stable at acceptable temperature and vcore, don't need to be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the past, I've never had a "good" CPU. Most of them are hotter and need more vcore than other people's CPU. But it still serve me until the day I sell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, my CPU PLL volt is 1.8V. Is this normal or should be lower around 1.5V?


1.8 is the default for the 3770k, so maybe the default is the same for the 3570k.


----------



## Sk1nNy

The results so far satisfied me







Outside temperature is 39*C,very very hot here.


----------



## FEAST

Is there any way we can get the table to include important things like BCLK, PLL voltage and perhaps VCCIO? Would be very helpful in showing trends as to how these chips react to different level overclocks.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAST*
> 
> Is there any way we can get the table to include important things like BCLK, PLL voltage and perhaps VCCIO? Would be very helpful in showing trends as to how these chips react to different level overclocks.


I think it'll be better if members can include BIOS screenshots, that's what the BIOS template sheet is for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> My 3770K is clocking pretty badly also. It cannot get Windows stable at 4.5GHz even up to 1.28v, and 4.7 is a BSOD all the up to 1.40v with out without HT.
> 
> Munaim, do you expect these chips to respond like Sandy's (do we need new guides)?


I don't think we'll need new guides, but it's too early to say. Things like PLL vccio, we'll have to see how Ivy responds to it.

By the way Sk1nNy, thanks for the screenie!!! +rep

*Choose your sig and wear it proudly*

_*choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_








*The Ivy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Ivy STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

*The Ivy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Ivy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## munaim1

Adding chipset type to Spreadsheet


----------



## YangerD

Nice to see a new Ivy Stable club







Subbed to see what kinda numbers fellow members can pull off with these new chips.


----------



## Couch Potato

Sub'd


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> My 3770K is clocking pretty badly also. It cannot get Windows stable at 4.5GHz even up to 1.28v, and 4.7 is a BSOD all the up to 1.40v with out without HT.
> 
> Munaim, do you expect these chips to respond like Sandy's (do we need new guides)?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll need new guides, but it's too early to say. Things like PLL vccio, we'll have to see how Ivy responds to it.
Click to expand...

My new P8Z77 Pro has a lot more power options than the Z68 Pro did (like a lot.. a lot). I don't want to just drop PLL and crank vcore, I want it to be more complicated.


----------



## Jcyle

Well looks like I've found the sweet spot for my 3770K. 4.7GHz with 1.28v. IBT/Prime95 temps ranging from 73c to 78c. Few hours of BF3 and temps are in the 60s; tho could spike up to high 60s, low 70s.

I'm hoping for 4.9GHz but seems that would put me in the high 80s if not low 90s







I can't confirm that since I haven't started testing yet, but in theory..


----------



## FEAST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I think it'll be better if members can include BIOS screenshots, that's what the BIOS template sheet is for.


Yes those are nice, however having it in a comparable list is incredibly valuable. We might notice trends that we don't currently, like relationships between lower PLL and higher OC's. I really would have liked to see this when I was OCing my SB chip. Would have been incredibly helpful.


----------



## SightUp

About damn time munaim1! Glad to see you made a new club!


----------



## CoolZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Well looks like I've found the sweet spot for my 3770K. 4.7GHz with 1.28v. IBT/Prime95 temps ranging from 73c to 78c. Few hours of BF3 and temps are in the 60s; tho could spike up to high 60s, low 70s.
> I'm hoping for 4.9GHz but seems that would put me in the high 80s if not low 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't confirm that since I haven't started testing yet, but in theory..


What Batch do you have? Mine is L204B322 and does 4.6ghz stable @ 1.25V.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolZone*
> 
> What Batch do you have? Mine is L204B322 and does 4.6ghz stable @ 1.25V.


Mine is Batch L204B343. If you look over to Ivy owner's thread, I've posted the Superpi of the 3770K [email protected] I'm stress testing at the moment with aida64, seems sturdy so far; Played BF3 for few hours too.

Wall at 5ghz tho.


----------



## kxdu

for the people that are overclocking their IB, are you enabling or disabling PLL overvoltage?


----------



## Sk1nNy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kxdu*
> 
> for the people that are overclocking their IB, are you enabling or disabling PLL overvoltage?


I set it to the default value, 1.8V


----------



## Atlantida

I think he means PLL Overvlotage option (enable/disable), not the actual value for PLL volts. I'm curious about PLL Overvoltage also. Is there an option for Z77 mobo's? I always thought it was Intel's Bandaid to fix the low multiplier wall most SB's were hitting.... around x45 with it disabled.

Curious if there was even a need to have it as an option on Z77's.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Watch this video. Pretty much almost all you need to know.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mkGQhE1o2w&feature=g-all-u
> Really informative and make sure to watch the whole thing.
> I am running 4.5ghz right now and it took me about 20 mins - didn't even use the auto tune.


Notes I took from this video:

Use AIDA 64 stress test
dont exceed 1.350 vcore
try 1.325 core

lower loadline calibration
raise overcurrent protection (cpu current capability)

UEFI:
Multicore enhancement off
turbo ratio: manual syncronize???
PLL overvolt: DISABLED? raise can remove wall but cause problems with hybernation and sleep
Manual voltage uses same voltage constantly, use offset mode instead for longevity and efficiency

loadline cal: maybe medium???

phase control: optimized(up to 4.6-4.8) or extreme(more aggresive for higher overclocks, more heat)


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Notes I took from this video:
> Use AIDA 64 stress test


In my experience AIDA (at least for version 1.85) was not stressful enough for testing stability. I was able to pass AIDA easily and BSOD when running a benchmark almost immediately. Maybe it's gotten better, but for sandy bridge, Prime95 was the best stress test.


----------



## MaFi0s0

He said prime can damage the CPU.
I go for hot OCs on my CPUs, currently my 920 is idling at 56-59c in AISuite, if I crash in prime its likely due to temps, temps I will never reach in every day use, I think JJ hinted at stress tests being overrated for the same reasoning I use, he recommended using benching and programs you normally use.

I just avoid the maximum heat test in Prime.









btw this CPU has been okay for 3 years, had to bump it down 200mhz after 2 years but its still soldering on.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> He said prime can damage the CPU.
> I go for hot OCs on my CPUs, currently my 920 is idling at 56-59c in AISuite, if I crash in prime its likely due to temps, temps I will never reach in every day use, I think JJ hinted at stress tests being overrated for the same reasoning I use, he recommended using benching and programs you normally use.
> I just avoid the maximum heat test in Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw this CPU has been okay for 3 years, had to bump it down 200mhz after 2 years but its still soldering on.


Obviously a guy from ASUS will not tell you to run P95 since a lot of kids out there will try to run it with inadequate cooling. ASUS is just trying to protect itself. Besides, they would never endorse a program like P95, compared to like Cinebench.


----------



## Kitarist

Yea so true


----------



## CoolZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Mine is Batch L204B343. If you look over to Ivy owner's thread, I've posted the Superpi of the 3770K [email protected] I'm stress testing at the moment with aida64, seems sturdy so far; Played BF3 for few hours too.
> Wall at 5ghz tho.


Interesting results; what temperatures do you get at such voltage? I have tried Prime95 Blend with mine at 4.7GHz, HT ON, 1.3V and when I have seen temperatures near 95 degrees Celsius on two of the cores, I have cancelled the test manually. Cooling is Noctua NH-D14 for the moment.


----------



## $ilent

4.5ghz 1.27v by sk1ny, nice!


----------



## JMattes

Waiting for that list to get longer lol

Going to pick up a 3770k today and stress test it tonight.. Hopefully by the weekend I can fold on it and see how ppd compares (my only interest).. If I can get everything stable with reasonable temps..


----------



## MaFi0s0

This doesnt look very promising, these are the temps on a swiftech block and swiftech edge 120.3 with 3 fans



chart is voltage, watts, temperature.

4.8 seems to be pretty safe 24/7 based on the voltage.

Is any1 running 5Ghz 24/7 anywhere on water??


----------



## samwiches

I see the same temps on air at those voltages, -200MHz from that graph on speeds.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Maybe its HT on vs HT off?

Anyway its from this thread:
http://www.sf3d.fi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=50

Its also the thread on the delidding to replace the TIM under the IHS. The guy who delidded was the same guy to post that chart.


----------



## spena

hi all just bult my 3750k rig, my 3rd diy pc but first time trying to OC.
currently at work but tonight ill try to oc my rig and hopefully enter this club








goal: 4.5-4.6ghz at <1.3v with good temps. wish me luck!


----------



## MaFi0s0

Forget the temps its all about the voltage!!!


----------



## aar0nsky

3570k + ASRock Z77 Extreme4 = 296.13 @ microcenter.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolZone*
> 
> Interesting results; what temperatures do you get at such voltage? I have tried Prime95 Blend with mine at 4.7GHz, HT ON, 1.3V and when I have seen temperatures near 95 degrees Celsius on two of the cores, I have cancelled the test manually. Cooling is Noctua NH-D14 for the moment.


Maxing out at 86 being the hottest core, with others on 80+, mostly stays at around 70s, spiking up to 80s then drops back down, rinse and repeat. I think you're pushing your D14 there, since I'm on a waterblock.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> This doesnt look very promising, these are the temps on a swiftech block and swiftech edge 120.3 with 3 fans
> 
> chart is voltage, watts, temperature.
> 4.8 seems to be pretty safe 24/7 based on the voltage.
> Is any1 running 5Ghz 24/7 anywhere on water??


Well my temps at 1.344v never exceeded 86c, but I'm on a thicker rad with 2 more fans, however they are on push/push, pretty sure can lower it a bit more if I set them in push/pull, but THEM DUST.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Here some info on my build..
Case TJ08 Silverstone
CPU cooler H80 Corsair

Image shot


----------



## stren

Put together the rig today, but couldn't test anything because the board only supports usb keyboards, and all of mine are PS2. I couldn't find a converter among all my junk either.

Mini build log is here










So hopefully I'll have some OC's within 30 hours


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> He said prime can damage the CPU.
> I go for hot OCs on my CPUs, currently my 920 is idling at 56-59c in AISuite, if I crash in prime its likely due to temps, temps I will never reach in every day use, I think JJ hinted at stress tests being overrated for the same reasoning I use, he recommended using benching and programs you normally use.
> I just avoid the maximum heat test in Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw this CPU has been okay for 3 years, had to bump it down 200mhz after 2 years but its still soldering on.


FYI, Prime is NOT some synthetic "test" or benchmark. Don't listen to people who have clear agendas to tell you to steer away from prime. It is a DC application that thousands of people use to search for prime numbers, just like any other DC project. The algorithms are real and exist in other software.


----------



## Majinwar

Add me to the list!









4.5Ghz @ 1.21v


----------



## samwiches

Good chip.

I have a UD3 board to try. Is it the same as the UD5?


----------



## Sk1nNy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majinwar*
> 
> Add me to the list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5Ghz @ 1.21v


Amazing result







How can your CPU performs so good at so low volt. 1.21V comparing to my CPU 1.32V


----------



## punceh

running prime now, will post back in 12h


----------



## thrgk

Why when i did linx for 25 times, came back, my computer was on, but when i turned on the monitor it like wouldnt come back, like asleep but not? Didnt bsod or anything? maybe thats cause of my 7970? I have 1.3v for 4.7ghz.


----------



## spena

congrats Majinwar! im having troubles getting 4.4Ghz @ <1.3v







I'll play around LLC and see what i get


----------



## Majinwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spena*
> 
> congrats Majinwar! im having troubles getting 4.4Ghz @ <1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play around LLC and see what i get


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sk1nNy*
> 
> Amazing result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can your CPU performs so good at so low volt. 1.21V comparing to my CPU 1.32V


Well, one of the workers stopped just after 15 hours, so I'm going to have to bump it a little bit. I'm not sure if it still qualifies failing after 15 hours or so.
I bumped it to 1.22v and am re-running the test.


----------



## aar0nsky

I am at 4.6Ghz and 1.320V. Idle ranges from 40C - 46C on all cores. (I am on water cooling)


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I am at 4.6Ghz and 1.320V. Idle ranges from 40C - 46C on all cores. (I am on water cooling)


I can get 4.6 @ 1.28 (ran for an hr) but I cant get 4.7 at 1.32 (maybe 1.33v ill try later) but my idle is in the 30s.. also on water.. Idle isnt important.. load is tho!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I can get 4.6 @ 1.28 (ran for an hr) but I cant get 4.7 at 1.32 (maybe 1.33v ill try later) but my idle is in the 30s.. also on w
> ater.. Idle isnt important.. load is tho!


+1 load is what matters, however your idle is high for water. What's your ambient? Could be a bad TIM application - I'm used to seeing high 20's low 30's on water, but having said that I haven't fired up the 3770K yet, keyboard should arrive in 2 hours


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354500
RAM at 2793.2


----------



## Xplicit

14.5 hours of Prime95 - Custom


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355443


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354500
> RAM at 2793.2


I'll raise with ram at 2804


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'll raise with ram at 2804
> ]


Don't make me order a RAM pot


----------



## SightUp

Did anyone get a 3750k?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majinwar*
> 
> Well, one of the workers stopped just after 15 hours, so I'm going to have to bump it a little bit. I'm not sure if it still qualifies failing after 15 hours or so.
> I bumped it to 1.22v and am re-running the test.


sounds like your chip is breaking in... try going a little higher vcore and multi for a few hours and then come back down, should level out


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> sounds like your chip is breaking in... try going a little higher vcore and multi for a few hours and then come back down, should level out


There is no "break in" on electrical components.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> There is no "break in" on electrical components.


Although it is actually degrading slightly, I tend to think of it as a break in period as well. You know how a new chips does best new out of the box, then will need a bit more voltage to do the same thing after a little while, then sort of stays there at the new voltage until you put a hurt on it again.


----------



## samwiches

I have two cores that idle showing ambient temp, or below. (Right now 20C.)

It started out with a 3770K, then some Windows updates corrected the readings (or at least raised them a bit). But now this 3570K is doing it.

Anyone else have this?


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I have two cores that idle showing ambient temp, or below. (Right now 20C.)
> It started out with a 3770K, then some Windows updates corrected the readings (or at least raised them a bit). But now this 3570K is doing it.
> Anyone else have this?


Now that is weird indeed, it could be a sensor error, but you said both of your Ivys did it. Could be your mobo reading the temps wrong.


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I have two cores that idle showing ambient temp, or below. (Right now 20C.)
> It started out with a 3770K, then some Windows updates corrected the readings (or at least raised them a bit). But now this 3570K is doing it.
> Anyone else have this?


I have the same problem with my 3770k and realtemp. One core reads -1c to 3c during idle at stock, while the other three show 12-15c ( I use a water chiller ). But thru Aida64 it shows all cores within 3-5c off eachother in the 12-17c range which is also what bios reads.


----------



## SightUp

Welp, because there is only one guide, I have to go off that. It's 4 hours in on my 3570k + Gene V and it's going good. Much easier time overclocking on this setup than my SB + Gene-Z.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> There is no "break in" on electrical components.


That's exactly the same as saying "electrical components don't wear out"........


----------



## stren

Close to stability now - 4.7 @ 1.355 on an H100 - temps are *HOT* though.


----------



## samwiches

I'll see if there is a free Aida.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I have two cores that idle showing ambient temp, or below. (Right now 20C.)
> It started out with a 3770K, then some Windows updates corrected the readings (or at least raised them a bit). But now this 3570K is doing it.
> Anyone else have this?
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is weird indeed, it could be a sensor error, but you said both of your Ivys did it. Could be your mobo reading the temps wrong.
Click to expand...

I did a sensor test in RealTemp... not sure what this is telling me:


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I have two cores that idle showing ambient temp, or below. (Right now 20C.)
> It started out with a 3770K, then some Windows updates corrected the readings (or at least raised them a bit). But now this 3570K is doing it.
> Anyone else have this?


Got exactly the same thing: http://www.overclock.net/t/1251272/3770k-temp-question

I've reseated the cooler and I'm confident that the mount and TIM application is as good as it can be. No change. Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## punceh

here's mine







it failed 8 hours in on 1.225V so had to bump it to 1.23V


----------



## richierich1212

Hey punceh very nice! What's your batch?


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it failed 8 hours in on 1.225V so had to bump it to 1.23V


Please post your BIOS!!!


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Please post your BIOS!!!


how to?
believe it or not i didnt really change much, set fixed voltage 1.23, multi @ 48. i also locked my PLL at 1.8 and enabled pll overvoltage. if i left it on auto it would go up to ~1.9.
i had to disable C3/C6 and package C-states, i left speedstep and C1E on.
with this and just bumping the voltage to 1.35 and the multi to 50x it ran prime for an hour no problem, but temps hit 91C and i set a 90C max for myself







perhaps when i have some watercooling coming in the future


----------



## Sk1nNy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it failed 8 hours in on 1.225V so had to bump it to 1.23V
> ]


Crazy hell CPU I'd tell ya. So good.

Since I'm not satisfied with my earlier result. I'm doing it all over again. Currently x40 4Ghz @ 1.1V and will go up single digit


----------



## spena

had to turn off my pc after 10hours of prime blend due to thunderstorms but my 3570k only likes 4.4GHz at 1.26v (1.28v bios), turbo vcore llc. still trying to push for 24/7 4.5GHz at <1.25v.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spena*
> 
> had to turn off my pc after 10hours of prime blend due to thunderstorms but my 3570k only likes 4.4GHz at 1.26v (1.28v bios), turbo vcore llc. still trying to push for 24/7 4.5GHz at <1.25v.


same with my 3770k, .4.4 at 1.24v stable for 7 1/2 hours so far. was havin trouble 4.5, keep in mind im still learnin, and from the rest of you's guys no less, so keep up the ocing.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Please post your BIOS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> how to?
> believe it or not i didnt really change much, set fixed voltage 1.23, multi @ 48. i also locked my PLL at 1.8 and enabled pll overvoltage. if i left it on auto it would go up to ~1.9.
> *i had to disable C3/C6 and package C-states, i left speedstep and C1E on.*
> with this and just bumping the voltage to 1.35 and the multi to 50x it ran prime for an hour no problem, but temps hit 91C and i set a 90C max for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps when i have some watercooling coming in the future
Click to expand...

Interesting, I have always used fixed voltage with C3/C6 on, and offset while they're off. Tonight I'll try this.

Also, your PLL voltage changes??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I have two cores that idle showing ambient temp, or below. (Right now 20C.)
> It started out with a 3770K, then some Windows updates corrected the readings (or at least raised them a bit). But now this 3570K is doing it.
> Anyone else have this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got exactly the same thing: http://www.overclock.net/t/1251272/3770k-temp-question
> 
> I've reseated the cooler and I'm confident that the mount and TIM application is as good as it can be. No change. Glad I'm not the only one
Click to expand...

Mine even out under load. It's only the those two cores at idle that look off.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Interesting, I have always used fixed voltage with C3/C6 on, and offset while they're off. Tonight I'll try this.
> Also, your PLL voltage changes??


oh im actually not too sure about that now, everyone always reported a 1.8V pll stock, and when i saw mine was running 1.9 while overclocked on auto i assumed it.. either way it is runnign steady at 1.8 XD
about the c-states, i didnt have a sandy bridge so i dont know how they react as in opposed to this. this is working for me though


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Did anyone get a 3750k?


I got a 3570k. I am at 4600MHz, I will be going higher just need to figure out some BIOS settings before I do. I never oc'd a sandy bridge so I am kinda lost on some things.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> oh im actually not too sure about that now, everyone always reported a 1.8V pll stock, and when i saw mine was running 1.9 while overclocked on auto i assumed it.. either way it is runnign steady at 1.8 XD
> about the c-states, i didnt have a sandy bridge so i dont know how they react as in opposed to this. this is working for me though


I am decently new as well but from what I recall.. SB was having 101 errors or one of the other popular BSOD errors and c-states helped to fix it.. However I heard as it went on.. It wasnt really needed anymore.

Beats me.. I am still trying to figure out how to get a stable 4.7 without shooting huge amounts of vcore into it..


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

heres where I'm currently at. 4.4 @ 1.25


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> how to?
> believe it or not i didnt really change much, set fixed voltage 1.23, multi @ 48. i also locked my PLL at 1.8 and enabled pll overvoltage. if i left it on auto it would go up to ~1.9.
> i had to disable C3/C6 and package C-states, i left speedstep and C1E on.
> with this and just bumping the voltage to 1.35 and the multi to 50x it ran prime for an hour no problem, but temps hit 91C and i set a 90C max for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps when i have some watercooling coming in the future


Does your motherboard have a screenshot option? If not, get your phone or digicam and take some pics! I want to see all the settings!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolZone*
> 
> Interesting results; what temperatures do you get at such voltage? I have tried Prime95 Blend with mine at 4.7GHz, HT ON, 1.3V and when I have seen temperatures near 95 degrees Celsius on two of the cores, I have cancelled the test manually. Cooling is Noctua NH-D14 for the moment.


Don't get stressed over some user's golden chips. I've been stressing about it for a few days now and came the conclusion their processors are not the norm.

1.3v on mine will also be 95C+ in seconds and i'm on a $300 water cooling loop. I had to settle with 4.6GHz at 1.23v for my 24/7 overclock, which is 86C in IBT.


----------



## munaim1

Bear with me guys / gals, will be updating, adding and revising as soon as I get an opportunity. For now continue posting, appreciate all the screenshots / input by all members that are participating in the thread.

Thank you all!!!


----------



## aar0nsky

We turned on the A/C and the ambient temp is 23.8C.

Below shows my idle temps on my 3570k @ 4600MHz(XSPC Raystorm CPU WaterBlock)
I am running a loops with my cpu and gpu inside and a 2x140mm rad.



NOTE: This screenshot is for info only not a submission to join the club. I want a higher overclock to join







. I ran stable with this in 5*C hotter ambient temps in prime95 for 9 hours. I should be able to go higher based on the temperature theory.


----------



## SightUp

Why doesn't anyone ever post their BIOS?


----------



## Iketh

reading through all this, it's clear to me that the excessive temps are due to the immaturity of the process and that we'll for sure see a stepping


----------



## HardwareDecoder

uhm I started a topic in intel general asking about my temps, then I found this. So from what I can see a 3570k @ 4.2ghz running at 70c in prime95 that is normal?


----------



## christpunchers

Do batch numbers really matter for Ivy?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> uhm I started a topic in intel general asking about my temps, then I found this. So from what I can see a 3570k @ 4.2ghz running at 70c in prime95 that is normal?


This first "batch" is running hot due to the small die size.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Do batch numbers really matter for Ivy?


Not yet but when more are manufactured they will.


----------



## samwiches

Some batch numbers and initial results:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1250090/official-ivy-bridge-owners-thread/540#post_17154712


----------



## punceh

for the ones that were intrested in my bios settings, i took some screenshots :

bios.zip 2620k .zip file


----------



## samwiches

^Normal settings.. nice one.

My cooler has a broken mount but here's what I've got so far:


----------



## CircuitFreak

Heres my entry in


----------



## Kitarist

So guys how do you like the Ivy platform


----------



## munaim1

Updated Spreadsheet, keep em coming!!! Thanks to all that have provided their stable overclock. One more thing, please read the rules thoroughly. Those that are already on the spreadsheet please PM me with your CPU Batch number.

Thanks.


----------



## JMattes

Ive had 2 different batches.. a 200 something and the popular 300 something one.. sorry i dont remember and both were almost exactly the same.. temps are too hot for me and i think were feeding it too much voltage to get it to run 4.7 and up.. unless intel says 1.40v is safe.. most are having to feed it over 1.32 to get 4.7.. anything better than that id consider to be lucky!


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

4.7 @ 1.312

I didnt run real-temp because i know it is reading the sensors wrong ( No way i am getting -1c on idle on one core)!
And Prime went 11:59, I shut it down one min too soon, If its a problem i can re-run again since today I'll be aiming for 4.8-4.9.....5.0


----------



## bgineng

4.6 @ 1.272v
In BIOS I have it set at 1.26v. I'm assuming the extreme LLC setting is bumping it up a little bit. Probably going to try Ultra High instead.

12 hours of Prime95


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.272v
> In BIOS I have it set at 1.26v. I'm assuming the extreme LLC setting is bumping it up a little bit. Probably going to try Ultra High instead.
> 12 hours of Prime95
> []


Yep Extreme will over shoot it a bit and Ultra should make it what you set it too.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> for the ones that were intrested in my bios settings, i took some screenshots :
> 
> bios.zip 2620k .zip file


Thank you sir you have the same setup as me but I have a few questions.

What is the affect of using additional turbo voltage instead of just setting more voltage in your fixed cpu voltage? Thats the only thing I see different other than my ram runs at higher volts and I put the long duration to 500 and 1s and short to 500. I will probably change these back and see if I can get away with lower volts.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Thank you sir you have the same setup as me but I have a few questions.
> What is the affect of using additional turbo voltage instead of just setting more voltage in your fixed cpu voltage? Thats the only thing I see different other than my ram runs at higher volts and I put the long duration to 500 and 1s and short to 500. I will probably change these back and see if I can get away with lower volts.


well i couldnt find an option to disable turbo/turbo overvoltage so i figured i set it to lowest possible(felt better than leaving it on auto). i havent actually tested wether there are any positive side effects of doing this though. i have no idea what the duration thing does, also why i didnt change it


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> well i couldnt find an option to disable turbo/turbo overvoltage so i figured i set it to lowest possible(felt better than leaving it on auto). i havent actually tested wether there are any positive side effects of doing this though. i have no idea what the duration thing does, also why i didnt change it


Alright your PLL value why did you lower it?
Also I have my additional turbo volts to .04 now and I set my long duration and short duration to 500 each and the prim and sec plane current limit to 500. also long to 1s. i then went with your turbo volts of .004v and your pll and im going down alot in cpu volts i need to boot into windows. This is progress









I have dropped from 1.32 to 1.295. Still going smooth.(obviously this isnt completely stable yet since im just going off of windows boots and loading up chrome, i need to prime95 it when I get closer)

Also note I am on version 1.10 of our BIOS, there is a new 1.20 out but im not going to flash until I see where I get with this one.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Alright your PLL value why did you lower it?
> Also I have my additional turbo volts to .04 now and I set my long duration and short duration to 500 each and the prim and sec plane current limit to 500. also long to 1s. i then went with your turbo volts of .004v and your pll and im going down alot in cpu volts i need to boot into windows. This is progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have dropped from 1.32 to 1.295. Still going smooth.(obviously this isnt completely stable yet since im just going off of windows boots and loading up chrome, i need to prime95 it when I get closer)
> Also note I am on version 1.10 of our BIOS, there is a new 1.20 out but im not going to flash until I see where I get with this one.


i thought the pll was set at 1.8 at stock, when i saw it was close to 1.9 when overclocked i figured i better set it back to 1.8. probably i just had a bit of brainlag when i did that and it was always at 1.9... anyway it was stable either way, i dont really know.
being able to boot to windows really doesnt say much if your going the right way. if your 1.32 is stable, it might be so that your 1.295 isnt, and you have just been lucky booting into windows..
My board came with the bios stock on 1.20, i flashed it to 1.30 at some point.. i thought 1.20 was the bios with IB support?


----------



## aar0nsky

well i not only changed the pll, but i also change primary plane current limit and secondary plane current limit and the additional turbo voltage. It is holding at the voltage I have as a fixed value and I am running at 1.275 in a stress test for 6-8 hours until I get home. The secret to me using less voltage is in one or some of the commands I just listed since it seems to be 100% stable. I checked on it 2 hours in and the temps are less than 70*C under full load and no errors so far. I am running custom blend with 80% of my ram in use. I will have screenshots up later but I believe the secret lies in these commands to keep it running cool and using less cpu voltage while still overclocking really high. If this goes well with the test after 8 hours I will try going higher with less volts. I will provide BIOS screenshots for any other ASRock guys that it might help or anyone else than can gather any info from it.

To clarify things im at 4600MHz @ 1.275 volts. I have LLC on level 1(100%) and i believe it holds the voltage higher at about 1.280.

-Aaron


----------



## sean222

I posted my success with my 3770K [Batch L204B343 bought at NCIX] (*4.9GHz @ 1.33v*) in the Ivy Bridge Owner's thread...but I'm posting here to get some tips on how I can tweak my voltages! I'm a noob when it comes to VCCIO/PLL/VRM/etc.....

Here's my *3770K is in the same single loop with my overclocked HD7970*!



Idles around 35c, Gaming around 55c, Prime95 around 80c, IBT and LinX around 90c. Will run a 12Hr P95 Blend on Sunday.



*Here are the settings I could use some tips on tweaking please!!!*


----------



## MaFi0s0

Loadline calibration to low.

Power Phase control Optimized or Aggresive, Aggresive is for 4.8+ but generates more heat.

Cant see VRM freq but if you have it raise it.

How come you changed VCCSA, VCCIO and PCH voltage?
You also lowered PLL?

Try fine tuning with adjusting the multiplier and bclck


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> CPU current capability should be at 75% not 100% or 140%.


You can't set 75%, and i'm unsure why you would want to.

140% is the default on that board when overclocking.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Oh I got it confused with loadline calibration. Yea it should be high actually. Will edit.


----------



## Murlocke

Sean:
Set VCCSA, VCCIO, and PCH voltage to Auto. You don't need to touch these for Ivy.
Set PLL to 1.5, if that's not stable do 1.55v. 1.5v is stable for most.
Do you really need 1.51v on your RAM? It looks to be overvolting (1.53v actually). I would set that to 1.5 because if your kit is rated for that it should be stable.
Load your processor with Prime95, and see what CPU-Z say it's voltage is after it's fully loaded. Then set Load Line calibration to Very High. You will have to lower your CPU voltage to match what CPU-Z previously said. Trial and error.
BLCK and VRM Spread Spectum, I'm not sure why we would need to enable it. It shouldn't matter for Ivy since it's all overclocked with the multiplier? I left mine disabled. Anyone know?
CPU Duty Cycle I left on T. Probe. Not sure what it does.. I didn't have all these settings last time I overclocked.









I also left my Power Phase Control to Auto, and VRM freq on Auto. Not sure how much of a difference adjusting these would be, and I already got 4.6GHz stable. I doubt they make a big enough difference for me to get 4.7GHz since i'm already loading at 88C.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

here is my first oc


----------



## Tisca

*@munaim1*

You know what would be great, a scatter plot graph. Clocks on one axis, volts on the other. This way you can see deviations and It'd be a visual aid and very informative. I made one but had to remove all V's and Mhz's to be able to process the data. Might want to start leaving them out now if you ever plan on graphs.


----------



## Sk1nNy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Sean:
> Set VCCSA, VCCIO, and PCH voltage to Auto. You don't need to touch these for Ivy.
> *Set PLL to 1.5, if that's not stable do 1.55v. 1.5v is stable for most.*
> Do you really need 1.51v on your RAM? It looks to be overvolting (1.53v actually). I would set that to 1.5 because if your kit is rated for that it should be stable.
> Load your processor with Prime95, and see what CPU-Z say it's voltage is after it's fully loaded. Then set Load Line calibration to Very High. You will have to lower your CPU voltage to match what CPU-Z previously said. Trial and error.
> BLCK and VRM Spread Spectum, I'm not sure why we would need to enable it. It shouldn't matter for Ivy since it's all overclocked with the multiplier? I left mine disabled. Anyone know?
> CPU Duty Cycle I left on T. Probe. Not sure what it does.. I didn't have all these settings last time I overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also left my Power Phase Control to Auto, and VRM freq on Auto. Not sure how much of a difference adjusting these would be, and I already got 4.6GHz stable. I doubt they make a big enough difference for me to get 4.7GHz since i'm already loading at 88C.


I thought Ivy default PLL voltage is 1.8V? Mine default is 1.8V,should I set it back to 1.5V?

My CPU Current Capability is 100%. Should I set it to 140%? I dont' really know what this is...


----------



## finalturismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sk1nNy*
> 
> I thought Ivy default PLL voltage is 1.8V? Mine default is 1.8V,should I set it back to 1.5V?
> My CPU Current Capability is 100%. Should I set it to 140%? I dont' really know what this is...


Yes set it back, this helps with temperatures

Oddly enough, it does not need to be at 1.8


----------



## sean222

I'm a happy camper so far. *3770K @ 4.9GHz HT on 1.32v!* The LLC raises that to *1.35 under load* as you can see in the screenshot.
Passed quick preliminary tests, need to pass a 12Hr Prime Blend tonigh and that'll _satisfy_ me.
And surprisingly no microstutter in BF3 anymore with HT on! Must have been a driver issue...






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Loadline calibration to low.
> Power Phase control Optimized or Aggresive, Aggresive is for 4.8+ but generates more heat.
> Cant see VRM freq but if you have it raise it.
> How come you changed VCCSA, VCCIO and PCH voltage?
> You also lowered PLL?
> Try fine tuning with adjusting the multiplier and bclck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Sean:
> Set VCCSA, VCCIO, and PCH voltage to Auto. You don't need to touch these for Ivy.
> Set PLL to 1.5, if that's not stable do 1.55v. 1.5v is stable for most.
> Do you really need 1.51v on your RAM? It looks to be overvolting (1.53v actually). I would set that to 1.5 because if your kit is rated for that it should be stable.
> Load your processor with Prime95, and see what CPU-Z say it's voltage is after it's fully loaded. Then set Load Line calibration to Very High. You will have to lower your CPU voltage to match what CPU-Z previously said. Trial and error.
> BLCK and VRM Spread Spectum, I'm not sure why we would need to enable it. It shouldn't matter for Ivy since it's all overclocked with the multiplier? I left mine disabled. Anyone know?
> CPU Duty Cycle I left on T. Probe. Not sure what it does.. I didn't have all these settings last time I overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also left my Power Phase Control to Auto, and VRM freq on Auto. Not sure how much of a difference adjusting these would be, and I already got 4.6GHz stable. I doubt they make a big enough difference for me to get 4.7GHz since i'm already loading at 88C.


Thanks for the tips guys. Extra thanks to you Murlocke, you know why


----------



## $ilent

wow sean222 over 100C on your cpu. I take it your planning on replacing this processor summer 2012 yeah?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> wow sean222 over 100C on your cpu. I take it your planning on replacing this processor summer 2012 yeah?


Thermal status ok


----------



## sean222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> wow sean222 over 100C on your cpu. I take it your planning on replacing this processor summer 2012 yeah?


Yes I wil be replacing my CPU this summer because from now until then, I plan to run this process at 100c 24/7! (*sarcasm*)








All the web surfing, gaming, and movie watching is sure to max out all the cores! (more sarcasm)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Thermal status ok


Damn right it is! haha


----------



## sporadicMotion

Running for 13 hours and a bit. It's actually still running. I accidentally closed RealTemp a few hours in but you can see my time period in Prime95 too. This CPU will go higher, there was no effort for this speed. Going to aim for a stable 4.7 today.


----------



## Tori

how hot would an i7 3770k @ 4.7ghz be when using an H100 cooler in push/pull, as well as insane cooling with a HAF x?

also, would that be bad for 24/7 use? the cpu has to last me at least 1.5-2 yrs


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> how hot would an i7 3770k @ 4.7ghz be when using an H100 cooler in push/pull, as well as insane cooling with a HAF x?
> also, would that be bad for 24/7 use? the cpu has to last me at least 1.5-2 yrs


Depends on what you're doing and your voltage. Prime95 or other stress test probably 80s. 90s if you get unlucky with your chip. Games run much cooler. I hit 85c in prime95 at 4.6, but only mid 60s gaming.


----------



## Tori

i read somewhere on these forums that the ivy bridge chips are more heat tolerant than the sandy bridge chips.

is that true?

i am uncomfortable letting my chip run for 12 hrs of prime 95 while its at like 85C when using a very good cooler and case cooling.

my i5 2500k only got up to like 65C in prime :/


----------



## sporadicMotion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> how hot would an i7 3770k @ 4.7ghz be when using an H100 cooler in push/pull, as well as insane cooling with a HAF x?
> also, would that be bad for 24/7 use? the cpu has to last me at least 1.5-2 yrs




That's a D14 in a 600t. Your case has better flow and the H100 and the NH-D14 perform very similarly. Obviously, a lot is going to depend on the chip itself as well. Take a look at the Ivy Overclocking Guide. It's a great primer for overclocking Ivy.

Ivy Overclocking

Edit: My vCore in the BIOS is set @ 1.275. My PLL is 1.5 and the LLC is on Extreme.


----------



## Tori

a person on the forums showed me his i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz, 1.25v ... is that possible for a 24/7 stable build? he also got 77C temp

also are ur temps in that screen shot at load when using something like p95?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> a person on the forums showed me his i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz, 1.25v ... is that possible for a 24/7 stable build? he also got 77C temp
> also are ur temps in that screen shot at load when using something like p95?


To me that sounds very lucky. Most chips I've seen on here can't come near 4.8 at 1.25 (including mine). At least not 24/7 stable.


----------



## sporadicMotion

that's prime95 running a custom blend


----------



## Buckster

prime blend ?

I'm using Prime (AVX) version - small

temps are crazy though - worse than Linx - at my "stable" overclock I get to 94C after 20 mins @ 4.5


----------



## sporadicMotion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckster*
> 
> prime blend ?
> I'm using Prime (AVX) version - small
> temps are crazy though - worse than Linx - at my "stable" overclock I get to 94C after 20 mins @ 4.5


Prime95 Custom Blend...


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sean222*
> 
> I'm a happy camper so far. *3770K @ 4.9GHz HT on 1.32v!* The LLC raises that to *1.35 under load* as you can see in the screenshot.
> Passed quick preliminary tests, need to pass a 12Hr Prime Blend tonigh and that'll _satisfy_ me.
> And surprisingly no microstutter in BF3 anymore with HT on! Must have been a driver issue...


Hey Sean, since you're from Toronto too, is your batch happened to be L204B343? I got mine from NCIX btw, and seems like this batch can hit that 4.9GHz stable. Tho no luck on 5GHz stable yet


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359579


----------



## legends0

EDIT2: Passed all the FFTs 18hrs in:


Got my 3570k at 4.9GHz passed the 12hr mark:

Highest Temps: 80-89-84-80



Going to keep on trucking, see if it can get higher FFTs, but this makes it to the club. Also I ran at 90% memory.

Batch #: 3205C109
Pic taken with my phone.

EDIT: I reached the 14hr+ mark! (Will stop at the last FFT ~17.5hrs)


----------



## SightUp

Here is my first go at it. I am leaving the country for a few weeks and when I get back I am going to try to hit 4.8ghz. Seeing as I have the coolest chip on OCN, maybe even higher at a later date... I would certainly appreciate any suggestions about BIOS settings. I am overwhelmed by all of the options available with this board.


----------



## NoGuru

5.7 GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359651


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> 5.7 GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359651


Getting better! Hopefully bench stable around there too.


----------



## sean222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Hey Sean, since you're from Toronto too, is your batch happened to be L204B343? I got mine from NCIX btw, and seems like this batch can hit that 4.9GHz stable. Tho no luck on 5GHz stable yet


Yes same batch! From First Markham Place, hopefully you can hit 4.9 or 5.0!


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sean222*
> 
> Yes same batch! From First Markham Place, hopefully you can hit 4.9 or 5.0!


I got mine from First Markham Place as well! And yes its stable at 4.9GHz, nice batch is nice.


----------



## trumpet-205

CB-3.png 350k .png file


Past 12 hours mark. Will bring RAM speed back to 1866 later.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> To me that sounds very lucky. Most chips I've seen on here can't come near 4.8 at 1.25 (including mine). At least not 24/7 stable.


+1 took 1.355 to hit 4.7 24/7 for me. You'll have much better chance of getting there with a 3570K. Less heat due to no HT.


----------



## samwiches

I wonder if somebody could run the stock cooler, or allow very high temps under load, and see how much their voltage requirement increases. Cause so far this is about the best I can manage until NZXT sends me some new mounting hardware for my cooler. I have no idea how long that will take and I have to decide about returning one or both of these 3570K's by Saturday.

4400 w/ 1.22v seems way below average and I can't run tests at higher speeds. Also, 4700 is automatic non-boot all the way up to 1.35v. Basically I hope that lower temps will make it so I don't need vcore so high.


----------



## Cheatdeath

Sticking with this for now. It is stable and I am using all power saving features without issue. Using High LLC setting on the UD5h is ok for 24/7 right?


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheatdeath*
> 
> Sticking with this for now. It is stable and I am using all power saving features without issue. Using High LLC setting on the UD5h is ok for 24/7 right?


These are really good temps for that overclock for H100. I'm running Turbo LLC now and will stick with that.

Your chip is very nice... Better than mine and most.

edit - Thought you had a 3770K. DOH.

But still nice.


----------



## Piospi

Someone tried on Asrock Z77 Extreme4 ? In general, I do not see the results of overclocking on this board :/


----------



## legends0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Someone tried on Asrock Z77 Extreme4 ? In general, I do not see the results of overclocking on this board :/


See my post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/140#post_17169628


----------



## opt33

3770k, 12.5 hrs prime stable, ambient range from 24C to 26C, avg about 25C. 4.7ghz, vcore load 1.308



5.0ghz cpuz at lowest vcore could get
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2360156


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Someone tried on Asrock Z77 Extreme4 ? In general, I do not see the results of overclocking on this board :/


I have tried as well. My BIOS freezes any higher than 46x100.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legends0*
> 
> Got my 3570k at 4.9GHz passed the 12hr mark:
> Highest Temps: 80-89-84-80
> 
> Going to keep on trucking, see if it can get higher FFTs, but this makes it to the club. Also I ran at 90% memory.
> Batch #: 3205C109
> Pic taken with my phone.
> EDIT: I reached the 14hr+ mark! (Will stop at the last FFT ~17.5hrs)
> 
> EDIT2: Passed all the FFTs 18hrs in:


Can you please post BIOS settings? I am freezing anywhere above 4.6ghz and I would like to see what we have different.
Thanks.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Can you please post BIOS settings? I am freezing anywhere above 4.6ghz and I would like to see what we have different.
> Thanks.


i had the bios freezing quite a bit myself when going 5ghz+, just needed more Vcore. these chips seem realy "volatile" if that makes sense, for example: it ran prime95 for an hour [email protected] and it locked up in bios [email protected](to the point where i had to reset cmos)...


----------



## samwiches

The ones I've tested also have difficulty at 4.7GHz. Where 4.6 runs with 1.26v, 4.7 doesn't even boot with up to 1.35v.


----------



## opt33

mine will boot up at 5 easily, only adjusting vcore to 1.5 and LLC on turbo to do so. benchable stable at 5 and 5.1. 5.2 is instant bsod, no matter what on water.

spi 1m, 5.1ghz 3770k on water


spi 32m, 5.1ghz 3770k on water


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2360164


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> mine will boot up at 5 easily, only adjusting vcore to 1.5 and LLC on turbo to do so. benchable stable at 5 and 5.1. 5.2 is instant bsod, no matter what on water.
> spi 1m, 5.1ghz 3770k on water
> 
> spi 32m, 5.1ghz 3770k on water
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2360164


not sure if thats a good idea, how long do you plan on using this chip? lol

In all seriousness that is alot of voltage and you really shouldnt need that much.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> not sure if thats a good idea, how long do you plan on using this chip? lol
> In all seriousness that is alot of voltage and you really shouldnt need that much.


24/7 like that is a terrible idea haha. Still, I haven't seen 5.1 on Ivy before this, so its pretty cool


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> 24/7 like that is a terrible idea haha. Still, I haven't seen 5.1 on Ivy before this, so its pretty cool


Read the previous pages of the thread. Noguru validated at 5.7.

Guys on hwbot are doing 6.4 on the 3570 and 6.7 on the 3770.


----------



## opt33

lol, done for benching only about 30 mins at those settings. my prime stable 24/7 is 4.7ghz at 1.308. 4.8 too high temps.

And only has to last a year, since upgrading to haswell.


----------



## trumpet-205

Even though it is stable at load (44x) with 1.176 V, I have to bump Vcore because idle wasn't stable enough.

Now running offset +0.025 V with LLC Level 3.


----------



## darksen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Can you please post BIOS settings? I am freezing anywhere above 4.6ghz and I would like to see what we have different.
> Thanks.


this too please. Ran 2hours prime95 at 4.5ghz at 1.28 with LLC level 2. Still crashed in game.

asrock z77 extreme4


----------



## punceh

my chip really seems to love LLC aswell, try turning it up to max(or level 1 for asrock extreme 4)


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> In all seriousness that is alot of voltage and you really shouldnt need that much.


Ivy 3770k isnt sandy. scaling goes poorly on many past 4.7 range.

4.7ghz prime 12 hrs stable need 1.31v
4.8ghz prime just short time needs 1.36v
for just 32m, mine for 5.0ghz needs ~1.46v, and 5.1 needs 1.49v

Since I walked up the voltages until 32m stable, yes 5.1 really needs 1.488 vcore for 32m stable on mine.

But since you say I shouldnt need that much vcore for 5.1 at room temperature on water, I take it you have personally run ivy with HT on at 5.1 with lower vcore at room temps? Or what are you basing that observation on?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Ivy 3770k isnt sandy. scaling goes poorly on many past 4.7 range.
> 4.7ghz prime 12 hrs stable need 1.31v
> 4.8ghz prime just short time needs 1.36v
> for just 32m, mine for 5.0ghz needs ~1.46v, and 5.1 needs 1.49v
> Since I walked up the voltages until 32m stable, yes 5.1 really needs 1.488 vcore for 32m stable on mine.
> But since you say I shouldnt need that much vcore for 5.1 at room temperature on water, I take it you have personally run ivy with HT on at 5.1 with lower vcore at room temps? Or what are you basing that observation on?


Sorry I will restate my deduction. If proper cooling is used and ambient temps are low, you shouldnt need that much voltage. What kind of room temps are you at?


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> my chip really seems to love LLC aswell, try turning it up to max(or level 1 for asrock extreme 4)


I was going to ask you about this, I use level 1 but I need to check when I get home from work if I see any vdroop under load or just at idle.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I was going to ask you about this, I use level 1 but I need to check when I get home from work if I see any vdroop under load or just at idle.


There should be little to no Vdroop on Level 1.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Sorry I will restate my deduction. If proper cooling is used and ambient temps are low, you shouldnt need that much voltage. What kind of room temps are you at?


25C room temps/normal ambient, cooling is EK supreme HF/water

Can you post some links, there must be many other 3770K at 5.1ghz with lower vcore at room/ambient temps/water cooled that you have seen 32m stable. Wont have any applicability to my particular cpu, since each different, but I dont get where you think that is high vcore for room temp 32m stable for that cpu. Especially for my cpu, which you dont have.

One on xtreme needed 1.52v for 5.2 32m stable.
here one on xtreme that needed 1.55v for 5.15 32m stable

For SS screenshots, can go lower, but SS =/ 32m stable.

And just out of curiosity, to make your bold claim without having my cpu in hand to test, can you show some examples where you have benched cpus beyond 5 ghz, and with low vcore?


----------



## fredcol

vcore 1.22
vtt 1.05
pll 1.55

not sure whats up with memory.. its set to x16 in bios..


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> There should be little to no Vdroop on Level 1.


By level 1 do you mean the extreme setting?

Mind going over the LLC voltage settings and which one has the lest vdroop. I thought ultra high and extreme would have the least vdroop and would pretty much run at the voltage set in manual


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> By level 1 do you mean the extreme setting?
> Mind going over the LLC voltage settings and which one has the lest vdroop. I thought ultra high and extreme would have the least vdroop and would pretty much run at the voltage set in manual


For ASRock, yes Level 1 means extreme (voltage holds constant) and Level 5 means the weakest (voltage drops at load).

I don't know how ASUS works though.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredcol*
> 
> vcore 1.22
> vtt 1.05
> pll 1.55
> not sure whats up with memory.. its set to x16 in bios..


Looks good.

Also cpuz just reports raw frequency, DDR is double data rate, so 800cpuz is 1600mhz.. And spread spectrum making the other 7mhz.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> By level 1 do you mean the extreme setting?
> Mind going over the LLC voltage settings and which one has the lest vdroop. I thought ultra high and extreme would have the least vdroop and would pretty much run at the voltage set in manual


For ASUS, LLC set to extreme actually overshoots the voltage a bit for me. I use Ultra High, which holds my voltage basically constant where I want it. Each level lower from that will experience more Vdroop.


----------



## NoGuru

Here are the levels Asus will set for LLC


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 25C room temps/normal ambient, cooling is EK supreme HF/water
> Can you post some links, there must be many other 3770K at 5.1ghz with lower vcore at room/ambient temps/water cooled that you have seen 32m stable. Wont have any applicability to my particular cpu, since each different, but I dont get where you think that is high vcore for room temp 32m stable for that cpu. Especially for my cpu, which you dont have.
> One on xtreme needed 1.52v for 5.2 32m stable.
> here one on xtreme that needed 1.55v for 5.15 32m stable
> For SS screenshots, can go lower, but SS =/ 32m stable.
> And just out of curiosity, to make your bold claim without having my cpu in hand to test, can you show some examples where you have benched cpus beyond 5 ghz, and with low vcore?


It isnt really a bold claim. I am basing it on what I have seen. I see you trying to start an e-fight and im not too into those things so please do not continue to try and start an argument with me.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> It isnt really a bold claim. I am basing it on what I have seen. I see you trying to start an e-fight and im not too into those things so please do not continue to try and start an argument with me.


Now wait, you claim my chip that you never tested, will do 5.1 32m at a lower voltage, and I am trying to start an argument









I just had to laugh when I walk the vcore up, 32m fails half way through just below the vcore I used, and someone who doesnt even bench, tells me that I didnt need that much vcore. I pointed out some examples of people needing similar, I noticed you did not, but then didnt expect it.


----------



## NoGuru

To each his own. Let's stay on track.


----------



## darksen

hmm raised llc to 1, only stable i got for 4.5 ghz is 1.240 Vcore, that sounds good? was 1.28 stable with llc lv2 before. I guess my chip love LLC as well


----------



## Sethlan

Asus Maximus V Gene Z77
i7-3770k 4502.63 Mhz (102.33 x 44) @ 1.155v in the BIOS
16GB (4x4GB) Mushkin 993997 quad channel kit (running at 2046 1t, rated for 2133 but has errors at this speed. granted I have not done a lot of testing to make it work either.)

This is the highest I could get the CPU at this voltage and maintain a stable overclock.
This was a custom run 10 minute interval with 90% of available ram. 15 hour stable.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Now wait, you claim my chip that you never tested, will do 5.1 32m at a lower voltage, and I am trying to start an argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to laugh when I walk the vcore up, 32m fails half way through just below the vcore I used, and someone who doesnt even bench, tells me that I didnt need that much vcore. I pointed out some examples of people needing similar, I noticed you did not, but then didnt expect it.


I admit I was under the wrong impression for the stock voltage of the 3770k, my mistake. But where do you get that I don't bench? I may not have a cpu pot and I may not have the best hardware money can buy or use ln2(yet), but I do bench.

On another note I have realized is that these chips are pretty much random. I do not see similarities in the same batches and my bios freezing/not loading after too low voltage is pretty lame. I miss the old days when usually if you set enough voltage you can still get in the bios just not windows. Now its like I need more voltage in the bios. I may just take this mobo back, I am not liking it at all.


----------



## sean222

Turns out my 4.9GHz HT on @ 1.32v is not long term stable. I can pass IBT/LinX/wPrime, but after an hour of Prime95...I get Prime95 application stopped working and it closes.

No BSODs and No freezing. Temps idle at 36 and go up to 80's 90's with Prime95. Sigh........

If I do 4.8GHz HT on @ 1.32 it's been 8hrs Prime95 stable...but I want to work on 4.9Ghz. 1.335 @ 4.9 does about 1hr of Prime before the same error, no BSOD or freeze.

So when the app 'stops working' and closes, most likely not enough CPU voltage? When I bumped it up to 1.36v @ 4.9GH HT it initally passed 3hrs of Prime95...but I had to stop it cause I need to use the computer....nevertheless I don't want 1.36v 24/7.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sean222*
> 
> Turns out my 4.9GHz HT on @ 1.32v is not long term stable. I can pass IBT/LinX/wPrime, but after an hour of Prime95...I get Prime95 application stopped working and it closes.
> No BSODs and No freezing. Temps idle at 36 and go up to 80's 90's with Prime95. Sigh........
> If I do 4.8GHz HT on @ 1.32 it's been 8hrs Prime95 stable...but I want to work on 4.9Ghz. 1.335 @ 4.9 does about 1hr of Prime before the same error, no BSOD or freeze.
> So when the app 'stops working' and closes, most likely not enough CPU voltage? When I bumped it up to 1.36v @ 4.9GH HT it initally passed 3hrs of Prime95...but I had to stop it cause I need to use the computer....nevertheless I don't want 1.36v 24/7.


What were ur temps at that voltages after 3 hrs of prime??


----------



## sean222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> What were ur temps at that voltages after 3 hrs of prime??


At 1.36v 4.9? Idle was around 38-42c, P95 was from 75-95c.


----------



## leoxtxt

My 3570k is doing 4.2Ghz with 1.2v (66-67-65-68 after 3 hours with Prime95 27.7 --- Kuhler 920 /w 2xGT 1100RPM), do i have any room left to increase the OC ?
I tried 4.4Ghz with 1.23v, it was stable for almost 2 hours with Prime but the temps jumped to 72-73c.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> My 3570k is doing 4.2Ghz with 1.2v (66-67-65-68 after 3 hours with Prime95 27.7 --- Kuhler 920 /w 2xGT 1100RPM), do i have any room left to increase the OC ?
> I tried 4.4Ghz with 1.23v, it was stable for almost 2 hours with Prime but the temps jumped to 72-73c.


Its comfort level but I am sure you will be perfectly fine up until 80c.. Doubt you will be under full load 24/7.. if you will be then well its totally your call..

I personally dont mind running my SB at full load 24/7 at 80c.. however I dont mind if I need a new chip in 2 years.. So its what you want out of it..

I think you can do 4.4 or 4.5 safely.. (keep in mind we dont know what safe voltages are yet)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> My 3570k is doing 4.2Ghz with 1.2v (66-67-65-68 after 3 hours with Prime95 27.7 --- Kuhler 920 /w 2xGT 1100RPM), do i have any room left to increase the OC ?
> I tried 4.4Ghz with 1.23v, it was stable for almost 2 hours with Prime but the temps jumped to 72-73c.


can you do 4.2 with 1.15 vcore? I have similar setup to you and getting around 60c on prime 95 custom blend w/ 80% available ram used


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> My 3570k is doing 4.2Ghz with 1.2v (66-67-65-68 after 3 hours with Prime95 27.7 --- Kuhler 920 /w 2xGT 1100RPM), do i have any room left to increase the OC ?
> I tried 4.4Ghz with 1.23v, it was stable for almost 2 hours with Prime but the temps jumped to 72-73c.


Hmm... My result is different than yours.

At 4.4 GHz, I have 1.176 V at Prime95 26.6 and 1.2 V at Prime95 27.7.

Cooling is Venomous X with temps below 70 C (around 67 C).


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Hmm... My result is different than yours.
> At 4.4 GHz, I have 1.176 V at Prime95 26.6 and 1.2 V at Prime95 27.7.
> Cooling is Venomous X with temps below 70 C (around 67 C).


I tried 4.2Ghz with 1.17v @ Prime 26.6, stable for 1 hour but it crashed after 20 mins on Prime 27.7 (I was told to use this version because of the AVX)

My ambient temp is a bit high atm, around 26c.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> I tried 4.2Ghz with 1.17v @ Prime 26.6, stable for 1 hour but it crashed after 20 mins on Prime 27.7 (I was told to use this version because of the AVX)
> My ambient temp is a bit high atm, around 26c.


Fixed or offset?

You can try to mess with LLC.


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Fixed or offset?
> You can try to mess with LLC.


I believe its fixed. i dont remember touching anything related to offsets or dynamic vcore (Not used to UEFI BIOS







, i came from a X58 board).
However i'm using Turbo LLC, it helped a lot.

I might also search for a couple of 1850RPM GTs or anything similar, i only got the 1100RPM versions, they are holding very well for now.


----------



## SightUp

So the stable 266 is stable for me. It passes 24 hours of P95. But the new 277 fails for me. Why?


----------



## samwiches

27.4 and 27.7 use AVX instruction set. It means more computing with the same clocks--more stressful (I think too stressful).


----------



## MaFi0s0

BSOD codes for Sandy, probably the same for Ivy:

0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
0x101 = add more vcore
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
0x1E = add more vcore
0x3B = add more vcore
0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
"0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"
0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage

from http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> BSOD codes for Sandy, probably the same for Ivy:
> 0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
> 0x101 = add more vcore
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
> 0x1E = add more vcore
> 0x3B = add more vcore
> 0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
> "0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"
> 0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
> 0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage
> from http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


Some are the same some are not. I will have to post what I found was different when I get home.
I got one of the QPI/VTT when lowering my pll voltage.


----------



## MaFi0s0

.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> So the stable 266 is stable for me. It passes 24 hours of P95. But the new 277 fails for me. Why?


when cpu consumes more power, vdroop increases which lowers the voltage to cpu, and if voltage too low then instability. If you use a multimeter, you can watch this happen all the time. But sensor that cpuz reads goes in steps of .012V so until you drop down to next step, you dont see it in cpuz all the time, but sometimes. Which is why too much vdroop is annoying.

Thanks to GB boards handy access points, I could watch it on mine.

On mine at 4.7ghz, bios 1.33v, LLC on turbo:

Running prime 266, power draw is 82W, vdroop is to 1.310v running small ffts (cpuz shows 1.308 and given the sensor cpuz reads only goes in steps of .012, ie 1.296 then 1.308 then 1.320, it is as accurate as can be).

Running prime 277, power draw is 93W, vdroop is to 1.304v running small ffts (cpuz still reads 1.308 and again would have to decrease to over midway between 1.296 and 1.308 before I would see via sensor). Though some may see on theirs, again just depends on whether that drop gets you down to next .012 step or not. And prime crashed after few hours.

I am stable as long as vcore via vdroop is not below 1.31 on that bios setting.... I ran 12+ hrs ok using prime 266. If I never encountered a load that caused as much vdroop as prime 277, I should be ok, otherwise not.

Bumping my vcore up to 1.335, I then ran prime 277, vdroop on small ffts now was 1.309-1.31, and 12 hrs no problem.

Some people though will be stable on same setting for both, given there particular LLC setting and function, others may have to increase more than one notch in bios. But was just interesting to see how mine worked with multimeter.


----------



## Iketh

I'd like to back up opt33's findings. My profiles that used 75% LLC (volts remain same idle/load) required only 0.005v more going to 277, whereas my profiles using 0% LLC (max vdroop) required as much as 0.020v.

BTW, my ASUS has handy access points too, and CPUz reads my voltages in steps of 0.008


----------



## leoxtxt

Which voltage i should increase if Prime95 27.7 caused a system freeze (No BSOD) after almost 11 hours ?.
I was thinking about Vcore but not really sure.

I don't really plan to do anything but gaming on this PC, shall i consider this "stable" enough ?.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Which voltage i should increase if Prime95 27.7 caused a system freeze (No BSOD) after almost 11 hours ?.
> I was thinking about Vcore but not really sure.
> I don't really plan to do anything but gaming on this PC, shall i consider this "stable" enough ?.


it is probably more than stable enough for every day usage. if you want to get it to make 12hr the smallest bump you can will probably do it


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> it is probably more than stable enough for every day usage. if you want to get it to make 12hr the smallest bump you can will probably do it


Thanks for answering.
I forgot to tell, during that Prime95 27.7 session i had the CPU PLL reduced to 1.65 (1.80v Default), perhaps this could be the reason ?.


----------



## samwiches

Yep, I sure would.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Thanks for answering.
> I forgot to tell, during that Prime95 27.7 session i had the CPU PLL reduced to 1.65 (1.80v Default), perhaps this could be the reason ?.


it could be, you can try turning it back up to 1.8 if you want but it could also not be the issue. did it make a 12h run before you lowered the pll or is this the first test? i would keep the pll 1.65 and just up the vcore a notch if i were you.


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> it could be, you can try turning it back up to 1.8 if you want but it could also not be the issue. did it make a 12h run before you lowered the pll or is this the first test? i would keep the pll 1.65 and just up the vcore a notch if i were you.


Yes,it was the first, i had a couple of sessions using Prime 26.6 but never tried more than 5 hours, this was the "real" test.
I will increase the Vcore to 1.19v (It was set to 1.185 with LLC set on Turbo) and keep the PLL to 1.65v.


----------



## Exostenza

Just want to share my post about how terribad AIDA64 stress testing is:

I have been having the CRAZIEST problems with this motherboard. The voltages seem to be ALL over the place. I am trying to get a specific voltage on offset mode and every time I tweak it the voltages are WILDLY off from what they should be. Every time I move multipliers when I hit the same ones on a reboot the voltage are crazy different as well. I can not get a single stable voltage without using manual rather than offset. Also one thing that was super nuts is this is the first time I have used AIDA64 for stability tesy and where I could run 8 hours of that stability test and thought I was fine - when I went to run prime95 I would reboot within 20 seconds which made sense since Anno 2070 was experiencing random CTDs even though I thought my system was stable. I am back to the drawing board when it comes to OCing as my AIDA "tests" have been completely useless telling me my horribly unstable system is solid as a rock.

Doh!


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Just want to share my post about how terribad AIDA64 stress testing is:
> I have been having the CRAZIEST problems with this motherboard. The voltages seem to be ALL over the place. I am trying to get a specific voltage on offset mode and every time I tweak it the voltages are WILDLY off from what they should be. Every time I move multipliers when I hit the same ones on a reboot the voltage are crazy different as well. I can not get a single stable voltage without using manual rather than offset. Also one thing that was super nuts is this is the first time I have used AIDA64 for stability tesy and where I could run 8 hours of that stability test and thought I was fine - when I went to run prime95 I would reboot within 20 seconds which made sense since Anno 2070 was experiencing random CTDs even though I thought my system was stable. I am back to the drawing board when it comes to OCing as my AIDA "tests" have been completely useless telling me my horribly unstable system is solid as a rock.
> Doh!


I wouldnt use AIDA for stress testing. As far as monitoring voltages and other vitals it is a very nice and informational program.
Also I am not sure why you expect to see a solid voltage with offset mode. Offset mode will change the voltage based on the load.
If you are saying the voltage is crazy when on a constant load, then you need to increase your LLC(Load Line Calibration) higher precentage or lower level depending on your motherboard. LLC holds your voltage constant while under a load.

Also make sure speedstep and thermal throttling are disabled in the BIOS.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I wouldnt use AIDA for stress testing. As far as monitoring voltages and other vitals it is a very nice and informational program.
> Also I am not sure why you expect to see a solid voltage with offset mode. Offset mode will change the voltage based on the load.
> If you are saying the voltage is crazy when on a constant load, then you need to increase your LLC(Load Line Calibration) higher precentage or lower level depending on your motherboard. LLC holds your voltage constant while under a load.
> Also make sure speedstep and thermal throttling are disabled in the BIOS.


I mean base vcore in the BIOS. I don't expect to see anything stable in the software when I stress, but the base vcore in the BIOS is just wonky. It was fine before and now no matter what I do it just seems to arbitrarily pick where it wants to land every reboot unless I have manual on.

Waiting for a new BIOS to turn offset back on I guess....


----------



## Sk1nNy

Hmm..reading all the pages. It seems that my CPU is the hottest here.

Room temperature is ~28*C,using Push-Pull 2000RPM VenomousX Black
i5 3570k @ 4.2Ghz, Vcore 1.2V, Vpll 1.5, VRAM 1.5V

Mine idle at ~40*C-46*C. Full load around 75-80*C

It eats volt like hell and hot as hell...not sure why though


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sk1nNy*
> 
> Hmm..reading all the pages. It seems that my CPU is the hottest here.
> Room temperature is ~28*C,using Push-Pull 2000RPM VenomousX Black
> i5 3570k @ 4.2Ghz, Vcore 1.2V, Vpll 1.5, VRAM 1.5V
> Mine idle at ~40*C-46*C. Full load around 75-80*C
> It eats volt like hell and hot as hell...not sure why though


Dude you were supposed to order a CPU.. not a heat monster.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sk1nNy*
> 
> Hmm..reading all the pages. It seems that my CPU is the hottest here.
> Room temperature is ~28*C,using Push-Pull 2000RPM VenomousX Black
> i5 3570k @ 4.2Ghz, Vcore 1.2V, Vpll 1.5, VRAM 1.5V
> Mine idle at ~40*C-46*C. Full load around 75-80*C
> It eats volt like hell and hot as hell...not sure why though


Have you tried re-seating your cooler? That really sucks if its that hot and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## sean222

Well, I'm done until Haswell! Here are my final 24/7 results!
*3770K 4.8GHz HT On @ 1.31v* in BIOS.
CPU-Z reports *1.32v idle* and *1.344v load*.
All C-States disabled, Speedstep disabled, HT On, Spectrum disabled, Ram at XMP, LLC Extreme, PLL 1.55. Rest on Auto.

Temps got a bit high...but since my normal usage is _Gaming, Web browsing, heavy multi-tasking, Photoshop weekly, Unzipping files daily, video conversion weekly, and watching HD MKV movies_, my temps should be fine







I don't fold or do heavy image and video stuff.

At 4.9GHz HT On...it wouldn't pass prime unless Vcore was 1.36v in BIOS resulting in 1.384v load, no thanks.
Also, just for fun...*4.9GHz was Prime95 stable* at *1.33v HT Off*.

Will spend a couple hours tweaking my new Trident X Ram and then I can finally enjoy this rig.

Thanks all for all the tips along the way!


----------



## Sk1nNy

Yes I've tried re-seating the cooler and swap it with V6GT and the temp still hot.

With default settings. At idle it already runs at ~40*C and above. Ambient temp around 25-28*C.

Seems I have no luck in this new system.


----------



## 66racer

Hi guys just did some dirty overclocks on my new 3570k to get a base. I would love 4.8ghz but I'm going to need around 1.39v + to make it prime stable. Is 85-90c still safe Max? Around 7mins prime blend 4.8ghz @ 1.408v hit 85-92c. I just want to make sure its faster than my 4.8ghz 2500k. Literally just played with it bout 1hr.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hi guys just did some dirty overclocks on my new 3570k to get a base. I would love 4.8ghz but I'm going to need around 1.39v + to make it prime stable. Is 85-90c still safe Max? Around 7mins prime blend 4.8ghz @ 1.408v hit 85-92c. I just want to make sure its faster than my 4.8ghz 2500k. Literally just played with it bout 1hr.


3570k @ 4.6ghz should score about the same as a [email protected] 4.8ghz. And if you're getting 90c in stress tests, you'll only get 65-70c in games.


----------



## MaFi0s0

92c for stress test is okay but some might not feel comfortable at that temp.
It throttles at 105 so you got some headroom.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sean222*
> 
> Well, I'm done until Haswell! Here are my final 24/7 results!
> *3770K 4.8GHz HT On @ 1.31v* in BIOS.
> CPU-Z reports *1.32v idle* and *1.344v load*.
> All C-States disabled, Speedstep disabled, HT On, Spectrum disabled, Ram at XMP, LLC Extreme, PLL 1.55. Rest on Auto.
> Temps got a bit high...but since my normal usage is _Gaming, Web browsing, heavy multi-tasking, Photoshop weekly, Unzipping files daily, video conversion weekly, and watching HD MKV movies_, my temps should be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fold or do heavy image and video stuff.
> At 4.9GHz HT On...it wouldn't pass prime unless Vcore was 1.36v in BIOS resulting in 1.384v load, no thanks.
> Also, just for fun...*4.9GHz was Prime95 stable* at *1.33v HT Off*.
> Will spend a couple hours tweaking my new Trident X Ram and then I can finally enjoy this rig.
> Thanks all for all the tips along the way!


turn spectrum back on!


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> turn spectrum back on!


Can you explain what spread spectrum does? This is one option that I have no understanding of.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> 3570k @ 4.6ghz should score about the same as a [email protected] 4.8ghz. And if you're getting 90c in stress tests, you'll only get 65-70c in games.


Yeah cinebench scores almost the same at that comparison. Gonna futurmark tests at 4.6 and 4.8 since I have 4.8 and 5.0 on the 2500k.

3dmark vantage with both at 4.8ghz only gave the 3570k 300pts more but I'm JUST getting my feet wet. Still need the latest BIOS and a fresh windows install
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> 92c for stress test is okay but some might not feel comfortable at that temp.
> It throttles at 105 so you got some headroom.


Cool I might see how temps go. I will report batch number when I'm home


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Can you explain what spread spectrum does? This is one option that I have no understanding of.


http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3641/~/what-is-spread-spectrum-clocking-(ssc)-and-does-it-need-to-be-enabled

http://www.overclock.net/t/4084/spread-spectrum#post_29625


----------



## bgineng

Ok so from that I took away: don't use spread spectrum.

Thanks +rep


----------



## PMantis24

Just finished a 12hr run of prime with small FFTs. 4.5GHz @ 1.150 in bios. CPUZ was reporting 1.128 under load.

Anyway, I decided to play with the settings some more, lowered my vCore to 1.130v, set PLL to 1.55v. My LLC is on Turbo (Gigabyte UD5H).

I noticed something weird when I fired up prime, idle voltage is 1.128 but under load it drops to 1.116. Is that normal? I figured voltage would go up under load.

Going to do a few hours of small FFTs runs with the 1.130v setting to test the CPU stability, then i'll do the 12hr blend run required and post back when that's done.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> Just finished a 12hr run of prime with small FFTs. 4.5GHz @ 1.150 in bios. CPUZ was reporting 1.128 under load.
> Anyway, I decided to play with the settings some more, lowered my vCore to 1.130v, set PLL to 1.55v. My LLC is on Turbo (Gigabyte UD5H).
> I noticed something weird when I fired up prime, idle voltage is 1.128 but under load it drops to 1.116. Is that normal? I figured voltage would go up under load.
> Going to do a few hours of small FFTs runs with the 1.130v setting to test the CPU stability, then i'll do the 12hr blend run required and post back when that's done.


Your voltage is dropping under load because of Vdroop. If you don't want it to drop as much as it is, increase LLC.


----------



## sean222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sean222*
> 
> Well, I'm done until Haswell! Here are my final 24/7 results!
> *3770K 4.8GHz HT On @ 1.31v* in BIOS.
> CPU-Z reports *1.32v idle* and *1.344v load*.
> All C-States disabled, Speedstep disabled, HT On, Spectrum disabled, Ram at XMP, LLC Extreme, PLL 1.55. Rest on Auto.
> Temps got a bit high...but since my normal usage is _Gaming, Web browsing, heavy multi-tasking, Photoshop weekly, Unzipping files daily, video conversion weekly, and watching HD MKV movies_, my temps should be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't fold or do heavy image and video stuff.
> At 4.9GHz HT On...it wouldn't pass prime unless Vcore was 1.36v in BIOS resulting in 1.384v load, no thanks.
> Also, just for fun...*4.9GHz was Prime95 stable* at *1.33v HT Off*.
> Will spend a couple hours tweaking my new Trident X Ram and then I can finally enjoy this rig.
> Thanks all for all the tips along the way!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> turn spectrum back on!


Me likes it off







BLCK not overclocked


----------



## samwiches

Spread Spectrum is beneficial.. unless you can find that it's not. Most of the Sandy Stable Club runs had it enabled.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Spread Spectrum is beneficial.. unless you can find that it's not. Most of the Sandy Stable Club runs had it enabled.


http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3641/~/what-is-spread-spectrum-clocking-(ssc)-and-does-it-need-to-be-enabled <- specifically says "This is a good thing for telecommunications and other electronic devices. And, it may be a necessary thing for servers where groups of hard drives must operate in close proximity of each other. Or in labs where highly sensitive equipment is being used. *However, it can be a bad thing for achieving maximum computer performance where speed and accuracy are critical, or over-clocking is being done. Computers rely on clean, sharp clock generated electromagnetic peaks in order to perform with speed, accuracy, and stability. Spread-spectrum clocking spreads the sharp, narrow peak into a flattened slightly widened group of peaks, which can hurt the computer's performance. Consequently, because of this peak "muting" caused by enabling SSC, the maximum clockspeed achievable in a computer system is diminished, and the overall performance can be affected.

If you don't absolutely need SSC enabled, then don't enable it. Those that should enable it, know that they need to enable it. If you're not sure, then you most likely don't need it enabled.*"

http://www.overclock.net/t/4084/spread-spectrum#post_29625


----------



## samwiches

^Oh okay.. better email those links to Gigabyte cause all their Z77 boards have it enabled, and by design you don't turn it off.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> ^Oh okay.. better email those links to Gigabyte cause all their Z77 boards have it enabled, and by design you don't turn it off.


Maybe that's why half the Gigabyte boards I've read about are giving people problems? Again, not saying they are, I've just read that they are.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Maybe that's why half the Gigabyte boards I've read about are giving people problems? Again, not saying they are, I've just read that they are.


My Gigabyte UD5H has been fine. Been very impressed with my OC so far. I'll have to look for that spread spectrum setting next time I go into the bios.


----------



## samwiches

Less reading! More testing.


----------



## iMPLiCiT

Here is what I got, nothing particularly special:


I will be going higher now that I have found a nice stable OC that I can fall back to if need be.


----------



## Azazel

I just wanted to post because it seems like I have the worst chip so far. So everyone can know what to expect if they don't get a golden one.

My 3770k takes 1.275V bios / 1.28 load for 4.5ghz and 1.375V bios / about 1.39 load for 4.7ghz. It might work with slightly less voltage but I tried 1.35 before and it didn't work. Max temp at 4.5ghz is about 85 degrees.

I only ran prime95 for 30 mins. This is using a silver arrow and arctic silver 5. I don't know how good of a job I did mounting the cooler. I assume with indigo extreme the cooler would be able to take this voltage easily since it takes the guess work out of how much tim to use / correct seating to spread it.



Edit: Handbrake doesn't like it at 4.7 So 4.5ghz at 1.275 volts in bios for me.


----------



## 66racer

Gonne be messing with voltages, at 4.8ghz 3570k cinebench crashes on me but prime will run at least 5mins (i stop it) when Im at 1.35v. Cinebench needs at least 1.39v to make a full pass. Im starting to think this could be a memory controller issue. I might be able to lower the core voltage and up vccsa/io (thats the IMC right?)

Well here are some 2500k vs 3570k on 3dmark vantage, btw is there a better one for REAL world performance? Im mostly a gamer, I have used this because it seems to focus on cpu and gpu.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> My Gigabyte UD5H has been fine. Been very impressed with my OC so far. I'll have to look for that spread spectrum setting next time I go into the bios.


Dont waste time looking for it, it is on by default, and no setting for it on GB boards. The 1-3mhz increase from spread spectrum is irrelevant for stock or overclocking anyways.

Not having any issues with my GB UD5h either, but some are having typical immature bios issues.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Dont waste time looking for it, it is on by default, and no setting for it on GB boards. The 1-3mhz increase from spread spectrum is irrelevant for stock or overclocking anyways.
> Not having any issues with my GB UD5h either, but some are having typical immature bios issues.


Thanks! yea my UD5H has been rock solid so far.

Just ran small FFTs run for a little over 3hrs without error. 4.5GHz @ 1.130v in bios.

Time to do a 12+hr blend test now that I feel the CPU is stable enough. I'll report back when that's done.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> Thanks! yea my UD5H has been rock solid so far.
> Just ran small FFTs run for a little over 3hrs without error. 4.5GHz @ 1.130v in bios.
> Time to do a 12+hr blend test now that I feel the CPU is stable enough. I'll report back when that's done.


Nice low vcore for 4.5 and with prime 27.7


----------



## samwiches

Yeah I'm jelly.


----------



## BodenM

I'm running a stable 4.1GHz (turbo disabled) at stock volts on my ASUS P8Z77-M PRO with a 3570K, I'll post a CPU-Z validation and screenshot when I get home from school


----------



## mandrix

I left some things out of the screenshot, but oh well. If I'm in I'm in, if not then so be it. Cooling was Noctua NH-D14. cpu batch L206B302. I already did a run with turbos @ 45, flipped this one and did multi x 45. Speedstep, etc enabled. Vcore Normal with DVID 0.00, LLC extreme. CPU PLL 1.75.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> Thanks! yea my UD5H has been rock solid so far.
> Just ran small FFTs run for a little over 3hrs without error. 4.5GHz @ 1.130v in bios.
> Time to do a 12+hr blend test now that I feel the CPU is stable enough. I'll report back when that's done.


Some one help me out here, are these chips that different? I can't even boot past bios screen @ 4.4ghz with out having a 1.175 vcore. LLC level 1. pll voltage auto (1.832) I think it likes to set.

Just don't get how people can do more at lower voltages, guess I definitively lost the chip lottery this time.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sean222*
> 
> Me likes it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLCK not overclocked


You have that backwards. Turn Spectrum off if increasing BCLK.


----------



## sean222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> You have that backwards. Turn Spectrum off if increasing BCLK.


I feel like like an idiot now. Well played kind sir. Either way I'm rock solid with it disabled. Unless it gives some performance increase from being on...I'm not gonna stress over it. ...hehe, *stress* over it.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Some one help me out here, are these chips that different? I can't even boot past bios screen @ 4.4ghz with out having a 1.175 vcore. LLC level 1. pll voltage auto (1.832) I think it likes to set.
> Just don't get how people can do more at lower voltages, guess I definitively lost the chip lottery this time.


I'd be happy with your chip. You're slightly above average. It's looking like 4.5GHz @ 1.25v is average.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sean222*
> 
> I feel like like an idiot now. Well played kind sir. Either way I'm rock solid with it disabled. Unless it gives some performance increase from being on...I'm not gonna stress over it. ...hehe, *stress* over it.


hehe







... i've had too many experiences with disabling spectrum increasing required voltage... next time you get an inkling to tinker, that'd be the first thing I play with


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> I'd be happy with your chip. You're slightly above average. It's looking like 4.5GHz @ 1.25v is average.


I see. well I did like an hour of prime95 then it rebooted to bios so I guess I'm gonna need to bump it to 1.20 and try to make it 12 hours in prime 95.


----------



## Iketh

no don't bump by .03v!! You want to find the absolute least amount with prime because barely prime stable means _very_ stable with everything else. if you were 1 hour stable, bump by .01 at most. I'd do .005 if your mobo allows


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ok will do. gonna try 1.180, whats best to check for stability, the max heat setting? or small ffts?


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ok will do. gonna try 1.180, whats best to check for stability, the max heat setting? or small ffts?


Small FFT is best to test CPU stability and generate heat as well.

Blend will test your entire system (CPU & Memory), better overall gauge on system stability.

What I've been doing is doing small fft first to check if the CPU is stable at the voltage setting, then move on to the blend test. You could also do a custom blend and set the memory to 80/90% usage to stress your system further.


----------



## Iketh

_*all*_ FFTs... do custom and change time limit between FFTs to 10 minutes or so if going for 12 hours and increase mem usage to 1GB less than your total ram (if 8GB total, set at 7GB)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> Small FFT is best to test CPU stability and generate heat as well.
> Blend will test your entire system (CPU & Memory), better overall gauge on system stability.
> What I've been doing is doing small fft first to check if the CPU is stable at the voltage setting, then move on to the blend test. You could also do a custom blend and set the memory to 80/90% usage to stress your system further.


yea thats good advice, was thinking about running prime for atleast 10 hours in small fft, then maybe doing a blend for 8 or 9. I also want to do a 12 hour memtest86+ just to make sure this ram is 100% ok not that I don't think it is just saying. I just want this thing 100% stable before diablo III comes out or I'll just play @ 3400mhz









also not to complain lmao but when is the spreadsheet going to get updated I did have a stable oc athough it probably sucks posted further back and I wanted to get put in


----------



## HardwareDecoder

like this for prime95 ? just want to make sure before I leave this to burn for 12 hours.


----------



## Iketh

perfect!

Go ahead and increase by .01v, I'd hate for you to fail at 9 hours because of my advice


----------



## HardwareDecoder

thanks alot, +rep for the help iketh. anyway good thing I have an xbox so im not bored out of my mind while this runs. I'll post back on results hopefully it's stable.


----------



## iMPLiCiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMPLiCiT*
> 
> Here is what I got, nothing particularly special:
> 
> I will be going higher now that I have found a nice stable OC that I can fall back to if need be.


Can anyone tell the the difference between Pentium 4 FFT and AVX for Prime 95? Mine says Pentium 4 whereas most others here say AVX...


----------



## daman246

had to take mines back to microcenter, i probably got the crappiest chip of all
4.5ghz at 1.4volts and still not stable.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMPLiCiT*
> 
> Can anyone tell the the difference between Pentium 4 FFT and AVX for Prime 95? Mine says Pentium 4 whereas most others here say AVX...


What version of prime are you using? the newest version is 27.7 and uses AVX.

AVX - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Vector_Extensions

People have reported that using the new version works their system harder which in some cases required more voltage for stability.

You can download 27.7 here - http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=16779


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> perfect!
> Go ahead and increase by .01v, I'd hate for you to fail at 9 hours because of my advice


haha yeah 1.80 resulted in prime95 crashing (not sure exactly how long between 1hour-2hour but not windows so might be getting closer gonna do 1.85 hopefully thats the ticket.


----------



## Imprezala

my safe overlock. 1.2vcore wont post

*failed forgot the it stepped down after prime 95. it was 4.2ghz*


----------



## bgineng

You gotta take the screenshot under load so it shows your load clock, not the 1600mhz idle clock


----------



## HardwareDecoder

is that a joke? it's an underclock


----------



## Imprezala

sorry ladies I just finished the prime95 so it steps down =). 4.2ghz over 12 hrs im happy


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> no don't bump by .03v!! You want to find the absolute least amount with prime because barely prime stable means _very_ stable with everything else. if you were 1 hour stable, bump by .01 at most. I'd do .005 if your mobo allows


I have been prime stable but then crash during gaming.


----------



## Sk1nNy

My 3570k finally stable at 4.4Ghz with Vcore 1.27V and idle temp 45*c,full load 80*C.

Damn. Hot. Sad. But oh well....
















Today I re-seat the heatsink and have some information of my CPU: Batch L204B291 from MALAY.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I have been prime stable but then crash during gaming.


I'm pretty sure I saw you mention that elsewhere, and I suggested to you then that you need to test your single-thread stability. Something is wrong with your light-load overclock, which in this case is usually incorrect LLC.


----------



## PMantis24

Well I couldn't help myself so I tweaked my voltage a little more. Lowered the voltage by .005 to 1.125 in the bios.

Did 2hrs of small ffts to check cpu stability. Then started the custom blend with 85% mem usage. About 8hrs into it now and still rock solid. Aiming to finish the entire loop (17.5hrs). Probably do a few IBT and Linx runs afterwards for good measure.

This was the 2hr small fft run.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so I ran prime 95 starting at 1 am eastern time last night. got up this morning and one worker had stopped @ 4 hours but I did not say hardware failure just some error about swap/paging file. I have paging file disabled per sean's ssd guide. Do I need to turn it back on to try to run prime 95 for 12 hours or do I just need a little more voltage? that was with 1.190 volts and the other workers ran fine for 9 hours apparently....


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so I ran prime 95 starting at 1 am eastern time last night. got up this morning and one worker had stopped @ 4 hours but I did not say hardware failure just some error about swap/paging file. I have paging file disabled per sean's ssd guide. Do I need to turn it back on to try to run prime 95 for 12 hours or do I just need a little more voltage? that was with 1.90 volts and the other workers ran fine for 9 hours apparently....


I hope you aren't referring to vcore being at that voltage. 1.90v is not good for your chip at all. Maybe you mean PLL.

Some recommended voltages are near the top:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## HardwareDecoder

haha I was but I meant to say 1.190 I don't think I'd go past 1.3 my self pll is 1.832 I have heard talk of lowering? it but dunno

Ok I see it took the guy who wrote that guide 1.22 to stabalize 4.4 so I have some room to grow.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so I ran prime 95 starting at 1 am eastern time last night. got up this morning and one worker had stopped @ 4 hours but I did not say hardware failure just some error about swap/paging file. I have paging file disabled per sean's ssd guide. Do I need to turn it back on to try to run prime 95 for 12 hours or do I just need a little more voltage? that was with 1.190 volts and the other workers ran fine for 9 hours apparently....


if you have page file turned off, you have to use 5GB instead of 7.

EDIT: just to clarify, your threads didn't crash, just failed to start because of lack of ram


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ahh ok. so should I try to go back to 1.85 and re-run it with 5gb then? also that overclock guide says max PLL is 1.8 on air, if I leave my PLL to auto my bios likes to set it to 1.832....? I'm a big overclocking newb this is my second oc first being an i3 550 from 3.2 to 4.2ghz but that was as easy as doing like +0.20 volts.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ahh ok. so should I try to go back to 1.85 and re-run it with 5gb then? also that overclock guide says max PLL is 1.8 on air, if I leave my PLL to auto my bios likes to set it to 1.832....? I'm a big overclocking newb this is my second oc first being an i3 550 from 3.2 to 4.2ghz but that was as easy as doing like +0.20 volts.


PLL doesnt really do that much as it isnt really increasing the temperature of the processor by alot, though it shaves off a few degrees if you can set it to as low as possible stable. my board set my PLL to 1.88 on default, but it was stable all the way down to 1.58.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ok so i'm gonna let this run @ 1.190 and if it's stable i'll try lowering my PLL in small steps I guess.


----------



## Sk1nNy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> Well I couldn't help myself so I tweaked my voltage a little more. Lowered the voltage by .005 to 1.125 in the bios.
> Did 2hrs of small ffts to check cpu stability. Then started the custom blend with 85% mem usage. About 8hrs into it now and still rock solid. Aiming to finish the entire loop (17.5hrs). Probably do a few IBT and Linx runs afterwards for good measure.
> This was the 2hr small fft run.


At 1.1V like you I can only go up to 4Ghz,no more.

Why can u guys get so low Vcore.
Could this be because the mainboard? I'm using P8Z68-V/GEN3 and haven't seen anyone using the same board with 3570k.


----------



## Buckster

Re small prime testing

Should I be using AVX version or not ? It massively increases my temps - far higher than even LINX ?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sk1nNy*
> 
> At 1.1V like you I can only go up to 4Ghz,no more.
> Why can u guys get so low Vcore.
> Could this be because the mainboard? I'm using P8Z68-V/GEN3 and haven't seen anyone using the same board with 3570k.


I've got the same board as you, but with a 3770k. What clock are you running at and what voltage?


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sk1nNy*
> 
> At 1.1V like you I can only go up to 4Ghz,no more.
> Why can u guys get so low Vcore.
> Could this be because the mainboard? I'm using P8Z68-V/GEN3 and haven't seen anyone using the same board with 3570k.


I think I just got lucky with my CPU, but a motherboard could affect the OC.

I'm using a Gigabyte Z77X UD5H.

Are you using the newest bios?


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckster*
> 
> Re small prime testing
> Should I be using AVX version or not ? It massively increases my temps - far higher than even LINX ?


Use AVX since it's new in these chips and you're going to want to make sure it's completely stable. It's not completely necessary, though, since a lot of stuff doesn't use AVX yet, but better safe than sorry, right?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckster*
> 
> Re small prime testing
> Should I be using AVX version or not ? It massively increases my temps - far higher than even LINX ?


If you want to make sure you're 100% stable for running applications that use the AVX instruction set (not very many out there right now), then it is a good idea to test with this.

If you're stable in prime95 without AVX, you're gonna be stable in about 99.9% of the other stuff you do.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> I think I just got lucky with my CPU, but a motherboard could affect the OC.
> I'm using a Gigabyte Z77X UD5H.
> *Are you using the newest bios*?


I was on a ivy BIOS but not the latest (z68 mobo) and switching to the newest Asus has helped me lower volts a bit so I would check for a new one. Basically with my 3570k at 4.8ghz would crash on cinebench until I gave it 1.39v (1.406v load) but after the new BIOS I was able to pass at 1.36v which is a huge difference. 1.35v would crash the bench but I was much happier with 1.36. I still need to fine tune my oc and determine true stability but at least it made it through 40mins of prime before I had to stop it since I was leaving the house.


----------



## Cheatdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> I think I just got lucky with my CPU, but a motherboard could affect the OC.
> I'm using a Gigabyte Z77X UD5H.
> Are you using the newest bios?


I really think the UD5H is outstanding at overclocking while keeping voltages low. Better than any others IMO. I base this off personal experience with the board and looking at others OC's with the same board.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckster*
> 
> Re small prime testing
> Should I be using AVX version or not ? It massively increases my temps - far higher than even LINX ?


I have a problem with using the new prime95 (even though I am) as these temperatures are much further from anything that gaming will produce (which is mainly what I am doing) so theoretically if I had a stress test program that produced lower temperatures I would be able to overclock higher and test those clocks without ruining my pc also knowing that those temps are still higher than what I get in games.

For instance Anno 2070 and Battlefield 3 seem to be the two most CPU intensive games I have and I never go over 60C in them while playing for hours when my prime tests take me just over 80C. Theoretically I could have another 20C to work with on my overclock if I went by the programs I actually use rather than just a synthetic stress test that is not indicative of real world temperatures for most of us.


----------



## samwiches

+Rep. I had a 2500K that could bench at 5400 w/ 1.47v and showed no more than 84C in 3DMark 11, while even the old Prime was impossible to run for 20mins before throttling.

Not that any game needed that speed, but it made me realize I was obsessed with the Sandy Stable thread, when I should have stuck with a mild OC on low power.


----------



## Ryokucha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sk1nNy*
> 
> At 1.1V like you I can only go up to 4Ghz,no more.
> Why can u guys get so low Vcore.
> Could this be because the mainboard? I'm using P8Z68-V/GEN3 and haven't seen anyone using the same board with 3570k.


Well I am in the same boat with my i5-3570K, Batch #: L204B382. At 1.1vcore I can't push past 4Ghz. I have to set my vcore to 1.25v to get stable at 4.4Ghz. My board is the Maximus V Gene Z77.
With 4.4Ghz, my ambient temp is 29-30c, my idle temps are from 31-36c, my max load temps after running the new prime for 16+hrs were from 70-80c, which seems to be the peak during the 8k run, and avg was closer to 70c during most tests. During daily use I have not seen temps push past 55c. So overall I am happy enough, I wish the I could have pushed 4.6Ghz, but not going to happen with this chip. It took 1.36vcore to get it stable enough for prime, but once the temps started hitting 90c, I stopped the test.

I doubt it is the board myself, I just assume that there is a greater probability that we are just on the bad end of the bell-curve.


----------



## PMantis24

Add me to the club!

i5 3570K OCed to *4.5GHz @ 1.125V* in bios. 18.5+hrs of prime custom blend with 90% memory usage.

Components used:
i5 3570K - Batch L204B425
Cooler Master TPC-812 (Air)
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
G.SKILL Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 1600 CAS 8
Samsung 830 256GB SSD
Corsair HX850 850W PSU
CM Storm Trooper

Screenshot


CPU-Z Validation


----------



## Exostenza

Dang - the new Prime95 gives me about ~7C hotter temps with the new instruction sets.

Sucks.


----------



## rgr555

What are normal temps for 3.4ghz stock and 4.5ghz overclocked?

Is 4.5 attainable for all chips given you have a good mobo and heatsink?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgr555*
> 
> What are normal temps for 3.4ghz stock and 4.5ghz overclocked?
> Is 4.5 attainable for all chips given you have a good mobo and heatsink?


I was getting high 70's stock on an H100 under IBT on an average at best 3770K. Prime was about 10 degrees less. The 3570K will be a good bit cooler.

As for 4.5 being attainable on a 3570 on air, probably, but nothing is ever guaranteed in overclocking. It also depends on what volts and temps you're comfortable with.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I was getting high 70's stock on an H100 under IBT on an average at best 3770K. Prime was about 10 degrees less. The 3570K will be a good bit cooler.
> As for 4.5 being attainable on a 3570 on air, probably, but nothing is ever guaranteed in overclocking. It also depends on what volts and temps you're comfortable with.


I'm @ 4.5GHz on air (see a few posts above). Running stable at 1.125V. So it's attainable, but it really depends on your chip, cooler, motherboard, etc. Every setup is going to be a bit different.

Max temp running prime 27.7 with AVX was 74deg C.
Max temp running IBT on Maximum was 76deg C.

My idle temps at 4.5GHz are between 20-30deg C


----------



## gsa700

Ok guys, I just finished OCing my 3570:







4.6: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364002

4.7: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364604

Ram is 2200 at 1.6 v Samsungs

I'm running it at 4.7

I forgot to screenshot the prime for that but it's good. I've got it under Linux now folding 24/7 and it's all good.

Here's the details: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4245813


----------



## rgr555

for OCing all i have to do is increase the "35" number and if its not stable then I increase the Vcore, right?


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgr555*
> 
> for OCing all i have to do is increase the "35" number and if its not stable then I increase the Vcore, right?


More like this.

1. Increase multiplier (35) up one notch, if stable, repeat, if not, go to step 2.
2. If not stable, increase voltage by one notch, if stable now, repeat step 1, if not, repeat this step.

That's it.


----------



## Sk1nNy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> I've got the same board as you, but with a 3770k. What clock are you running at and what voltage?


So far I've tested stable:
4.0Ghz @ Vcore 1.1V
4.2Ghz @ Vcore 1.2V
4.4Ghz @ Vcore 1.3V
4.5Ghz @ Vcore 1.32V

No matter if I run my CPU default or OC, my idle temps are always 40*C. Ambient temp around 28*C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> I think I just got lucky with my CPU, but a motherboard could affect the OC.
> I'm using a Gigabyte Z77X UD5H.
> Are you using the newest bios?


I've just updated to the newest BIOS but it doesn't help much...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryokucha*
> 
> Well I am in the same boat with my i5-3570K, Batch #: L204B382. At 1.1vcore I can't push past 4Ghz. I have to set my vcore to 1.25v to get stable at 4.4Ghz. My board is the Maximus V Gene Z77.
> With 4.4Ghz, my ambient temp is 29-30c, my idle temps are from 31-36c, my max load temps after running the new prime for 16+hrs were from 70-80c, which seems to be the peak during the 8k run, and avg was closer to 70c during most tests. During daily use I have not seen temps push past 55c. So overall I am happy enough, I wish the I could have pushed 4.6Ghz, but not going to happen with this chip. It took 1.36vcore to get it stable enough for prime, but once the temps started hitting 90c, I stopped the test.
> I doubt it is the board myself, I just assume that there is a greater probability that we are just on the bad end of the bell-curve.


It seems that you and I have some bad CPU here..my CPU never go under 40*C even at default settings


----------



## Bcider

my 3570k is stable at 4.5 at 1.22 volts. Is this decent?


----------



## McDown

3770k + Sabertooth z77
4.7ghz @1.24v


----------



## psycho_steve

Here's my rather unexciting result, err memory seems to have issues at 1600mhz, working on it lol.

Oddly, even after 19hrs of Prime95 using 90% mem (and some runs with intel burn test) I couldn't run more than 3 seconds of the 3dmark 11 physics test, It crashed with something about a workload process unexpectedly terminated, also reset once. It wasn't until I upped the vcore to 1.240v (that's 4 whole steps







) that it became stable. I find that really bizarre after having no issues with prime or ibt. Every explanation I think of (like gfx issues) i immediately counter with "Then why does increased vcore fix it?"


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho_steve*
> 
> 
> Here's my rather unexciting result, err memory seems to have issues at 1600mhz, working on it lol.
> Oddly, even after 19hrs of Prime95 using 90% mem (and some runs with intel burn test) I couldn't run more than 3 seconds of the 3dmark 11 physics test, It crashed with something about a workload process unexpectedly terminated, also reset once. It wasn't until I upped the vcore to 1.240v (that's 4 whole steps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that it became stable. I find that really bizarre after having no issues with prime or ibt. Every explanation I think of (like gfx issues) i immediately counter with "Then why does increased vcore fix it?"


May i ask why are you using Prime 26.6 and not the latest version (27.7) which includes AVX ?.


----------



## psycho_steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> May i ask why are you using Prime 26.6 and not the latest version (27.7) which includes AVX ?.


Because they asked for version 26.6 in the first post







I did run 27.7 for an hour and hit no errors (not exactly conclusive I know)


----------



## Coolwaters

there should be a ambient section on that spreadsheet.

thanks for the info. looks like its hit and miss on these chips. numbers looks good though considering.


----------



## munaim1

Will be updating in the weekend. Sorry for the delay, I've been very busy.


----------



## Aparition

Hi guys.
I got my 3770k (HT on) running at 4.7 this morning. Currently using 1.28 volts using offset. LLC is Very High (%75). PLL is 1.8.
Using 46 x 102.3.
CPU-Z

What do you guys think?
I am using an old Xigmatek S-1283 w/ single fan with shroud mod. Would a newer Cooler help much?
The Maximum Temp I have seen has been on Core #2 at 95'c running Prim95 Small FFT. Running Blend temps are about 87'c at the highest.
Programs don't really go over 80'c.

Any ideas to try to lower the volts? Higher PLL...? Reduce BCLCK to 100?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Lower PLL to 1.55 and then drop vcore to say 1.245 and work your way up from there until its stable.


----------



## speedy2721

Here is mine at 4.8Ghz.


----------



## PMantis24

So I thought I was finally done at 4.5GHz @ 1.125V. Decided to try lowering the voltage further.

1.10V in bios, boots fine, running small FFTs right now. The default voltage in my bios says 1.065, so i'm pretty close to stock voltage.

Nice thing is temps are nice and cool. So far highest i've seen is 67deg C on the 2nd core.


----------



## samwiches

Are you going to leave it there? I could not resist testing for max multi on that thing.. man.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

argh. I guess I will need to go to atleast 1.2 to get 4.4ghz? I might just go back to using 1.130 for 4.2.... it doesn't seem to be worth it. im at 1.195 now and i've had two windows reboots for no apparent reason. Prime ran for like 5 hours last night before stupid windows update restarted it.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Are you going to leave it there? I could not resist testing for max multi on that thing.. man.


Well, I couldn't help but mess around since you mentioned it lol.

First I tried 1.065v (stock) @ 4.5GHz, BSODed as soon as I started prime.

Next, I tried 4.7GHz @ 1.1v, that didn't go well, booted up but crashed soon after. My bios kept getting frozen so I had to clear CMOS.

Tried 4.7GHz @ 1.25v, that worked, prime ran for about 10mins no problem but I didn't like the temps, hit 85C in only a few minuts. Went down to 1.2v and that was still fine, but still warmer than I'd like, 80C.

What I can tell is temperature really ramps up fast with voltage change on these ivys.

Anyway, went back to 4.5GHz @ 1.1v, going to do the 17.5hr blend run on that and i'm done! i'm happy with that speed and the temps are cool. I guess if I had a water setup I could probably really push this chip hard. I got lucky in the chip "lottery"


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> Well, I couldn't help but mess around since you mentioned it lol.
> First I tried 1.065v (stock) @ 4.5GHz, BSODed as soon as I started prime.
> Next, I tried 4.7GHz @ 1.1v, that didn't go well, booted up but crashed soon after. My bios kept getting frozen so I had to clear CMOS.
> Tried 4.7GHz @ 1.25v, that worked, prime ran for about 10mins no problem but I didn't like the temps, hit 85C in only a few minuts. Went down to 1.2v and that was still fine, but still warmer than I'd like, 80C.
> What I can tell is temperature really ramps up fast with voltage change on these ivys.
> Anyway, went back to 4.5GHz @ 1.1v, going to do the 17.5hr blend run on that and i'm done! i'm happy with that speed and the temps are cool. I guess if I had a water setup I could probably really push this chip hard. I got lucky in the chip "lottery"


lucky jerk. lol jk im jealous ;\


----------



## ilugo

I'm ready to join the club, 14+ hours and still going.

For anyone interested, all my bios settings are default except for:
CPU Load-line Calibration: Ultra High (75%)
CPU Power Responce Control: Ultra High
CPU Offset Voltage: +0.020
DRAM Voltage: 1.56V (Default: 1.5V)

I plan to keep these settings for 24/7 operation. What's cool is that EIST, Turbo, C1E, C3 and C6 are all still enabled. So at idle the CPU frequency and voltage go way down.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Are you going to leave it there? I could not resist testing for max multi on that thing.. man.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I couldn't help but mess around since you mentioned it lol.
> 
> First I tried 1.065v (stock) @ 4.5GHz, BSODed as soon as I started prime.
> 
> Next, I tried 4.7GHz @ 1.1v, that didn't go well, booted up but crashed soon after. My bios kept getting frozen so I had to clear CMOS.
> 
> Tried 4.7GHz @ 1.25v, that worked, prime ran for about 10mins no problem but I didn't like the temps, hit 85C in only a few minuts. Went down to 1.2v and that was still fine, but still warmer than I'd like, 80C.
> 
> What I can tell is temperature really ramps up fast with voltage change on these ivys.
> 
> Anyway, went back to 4.5GHz @ 1.1v, going to do the 17.5hr blend run on that and i'm done! i'm happy with that speed and the temps are cool. I guess if I had a water setup I could probably really push this chip hard. I got lucky in the chip "lottery"
Click to expand...

Nonono.. _max multi_---no need to run Prime or do much of anything. You set the clocks as high as it will go, then just get off a CPUZ screenshot, like this:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345563

That might tell you how high the chip could possibly go, and you don't have to do anything to test it.


----------



## speedy2721

FFT 4096K (which happens to be the last one) seems to be the most stressfull FFT for Ivy Bridge ( or at least for my chip). I passed everyother FFT except for 4096K where one of my workers failed after not even a minute of running it. After I seen that is where it had failed I tried to do just that FFT by itself and the same worker stopped after around a minute. I then increased my Vcore by one notch and the same core was able to last about 3 minutes before it stopped.

I was able to pass 10 hours of running the 1792K FFT and over 17 hours of Blend before getting stuck on the 4096K FFT.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Nonono.. _max multi_---no need to run Prime or do much of anything. You set the clocks as high as it will go, then just get off a CPUZ screenshot, like this:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345563
> That might tell you how high the chip could possibly go, and you don't have to do anything to test it.


Ah! i'll give that a try after my stability test


----------



## Romowens01

Old cooler died on me the other day. So now got the exchange.

Couldn't boot 4.7 at 1.3v. Was able to get a good 15 minute run on prime95 with 4.6 at 1.22v. After 15 mins temps are 64-66-67-64.
As of right now I don't want to push cpu volts over 1.3. So I'll stick with getting a good 4.6 or a 4.5 oc for now.

Any feed back on my settings though?

CPU LLC - 75%
CPU PWR Phase - Optimized
V_PLL - 1.6
V_DRAM - 1.53
Speed Spectrum - Disabled
CPU Current Cap - 140%
Everything else default.


----------



## rgr555

did anyone use EasyTune6 and just go with its "3" Red Button (CPU: 4.58ghz, BCLK 104mhz)? If not, is this a bad idea and why?

I'm currently at 4.2ghz. All I did was change the clock in BIOS and touched nothing else except Vcore LLC on Turbo. Everything seems stable and temps are good. I'm wondering what the best next step is. I want to hit 4.5 at least.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Nonono.. _max multi_---no need to run Prime or do much of anything. You set the clocks as high as it will go, then just get off a CPUZ screenshot, like this:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345563
> That might tell you how high the chip could possibly go, and you don't have to do anything to test it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! i'll give that a try after my stability test
Click to expand...

Turn off EIST and all C-states, and set a fixed voltage so you get max clock/volts showing without load. You can avoid even the stress from booting if you start with a low multiplier in UEFI, then use software to raise settings in Windows.

(FYI, a legit max multiplier should be with settings that can boot Windows.)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgr555*
> 
> did anyone use EasyTune6 and just go with its "3" Red Button (CPU: 4.58ghz, BCLK 104mhz)? If not, is this a bad idea and why?
> I'm currently at 4.2ghz. All I did was change the clock in BIOS and touched nothing else except Vcore LLC on Turbo. Everything seems stable and temps are good. I'm wondering what the best next step is. I want to hit 4.5 at least.


I suggest not using ET6 for overclocking as it will over shoot the amount of volts your chips needs to be stable at said speeds.


----------



## rgr555

How does IntelBurnTest compare with Prime95. Do I really need to run Prime95 for 12 hours to know that I am stable as opposed to running IntelBurnTest for 2 minutes?


----------



## samwiches

You need to run Prime for 18-24 hours, actually, if you want the full loop of FFT's to complete. 12 hours is mostly an arbitrary number picked to make testing go a little easier.

And two minutes of IBT tells you nothing anyway.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgr555*
> 
> How does IntelBurnTest compare with Prime95. Do I really need to run Prime95 for 12 hours to know that I am stable as opposed to running IntelBurnTest for 2 minutes?


17.5hrs on the default 15mins per FFT. This way prime goes through every length.

Here's a good thread about prime testing
http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7280#post_16468217


----------



## rgr555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> You need to run Prime for 18-24 hours, actually, if you want the full loop of FFT's to complete. 12 hours is mostly an arbitrary number picked to make testing go a little easier.
> And two minutes of IBT tells you nothing anyway.


What do you mean by IBT not telling you anything? My temps go higher in IBT than Prime so its def doing something, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> 17.5hrs on the default 15mins per FFT. This way prime goes through every length.
> Here's a good thread about prime testing
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/7280#post_16468217


Is that overkill? I just want to be able to play new games and browse with 15 windows open. And load is almost never near 100% when doing those things.Just wondering how a 18 hour Prime test applies to daily use stability as opposed to a simple IBT test or shorter length Prime test.


----------



## bebimbap

Starting my Prime testing so far so good! did an 8 hour test yesterday just to get the sys going.
4.6ghz at 1.165v on air I have to say this mobo is amazing.
on Prime i get 72c~ max
but IBT i get 82c max
I'll probably try 4.8ghz later

batch: L204B343

I'm also on bios 0262 probably i'll update that to 0701 after tomorrow.


----------



## samwiches

It's overkill if you decide against it, then realize you've gone a year without one game crashing.

Or I'm not sure what the question is about.. that we don't need to use Prime, or that you don't need to? If it's just you then go ahead.


----------



## Madic74

Hey guys, first time post, first time overclocker.

I'd just like to start off by saying thank-you to everyone for their contributions to this thread, you have all been very helpful in my efforts to overclock.
I am currently running at 4.7Ghz, with a Vcore of 1.240V and Prime95 has been consistent for the past 9 hours.
Temps seem pretty good MAX(nothing above 75 degrees in all cores).

I arranged my BIOS very similarly to punceh, who was very successful in his overclock. (Share the same MOBO: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4)
Might push the 3570K to 4.8Ghz and then post results.
I am running a Noctua NH-D14 and temp in room is around 15C.

Will aim for a custom blend of 17.5 hours with 90% of RAM to ensure super stability. So far so good (fingers crossed).


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilugo*
> 
> 
> I'm ready to join the club, 14+ hours and still going.
> For anyone interested, all my bios settings are default except for:
> CPU Load-line Calibration: Ultra High (75%)
> CPU Power Responce Control: Ultra High
> CPU Offset Voltage: +0.020
> DRAM Voltage: 1.56V (Default: 1.5V)
> I plan to keep these settings for 24/7 operation. What's cool is that EIST, Turbo, C1E, C3 and C6 are all still enabled. So at idle the CPU frequency and voltage go way down.


Your offset is +.020? You sure it's not -.020? Or do you have a ridiculously low VID? Cause I'm trying to get those settings and I have to use -.020 and we have the same board and chip lol. Using +.020 puts me at 1.256v

Also, I didn't even think to use CPU Power Response Control, that might've been my problem


----------



## rgr555

Is anyone getting low static from their front panel headphone jack ? It happens in games. Or if I'm on desktop and using the scroll I can hear it, weird.

What may be causing this?


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgr555*
> 
> Is anyone getting low static from their front panel headphone jack ? It happens in games. Or if I'm on desktop and using the scroll I can hear it, weird.
> What may be causing this?


Could be faulty mobo (usually) or mobo grounded to something it shouldn't be. Also could be your front jacks are accidentally grounded to the case which could be fixed by messing with the wires. Honestly best thing to do is take the mobo back right away if the same case didn't do it with your old mobo or get a USB headset and bypass all the junk. I had this problem and I ended up just getting a USB headset because I couldn't fix it although this G35 is the best darn gaming headset I've ever used so maybe it was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## rgr555

It's my first time using the front jacks actually. Must be a grounding problem. Pretty sure my mobo is perfect. I'll just use my USB headset with its built in sound card. Forgot about that.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgr555*
> 
> Is anyone getting low static from their front panel headphone jack ? It happens in games. Or if I'm on desktop and using the scroll I can hear it, weird.
> What may be causing this?


Usually its the case headphone jack wiring causing it. Test it by connecting the headphone wire directly on the rear io panel of the mobo. If the noise is gone its the case wiring routing, wire itself or connector. If the noise is still there test the headset on another device to make sure its not the headset. If the headset doesn't have static on another device but still does on the mobo then at that point I would say its the motherboard. Check for driver updates before contacting the manufacturer.


----------



## ilugo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Your offset is +.020? You sure it's not -.020? Or do you have a ridiculously low VID? Cause I'm trying to get those settings and I have to use -.020 and we have the same board and chip lol. Using +.020 puts me at 1.256v
> Also, I didn't even think to use CPU Power Response Control, that might've been my problem


My offset is at +.020
Is your LLC set to Extreme? I think that happened to me at Extreme, setting LLC to Ultra High works great.

Here's how it looks at idle:


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgr555*
> 
> What do you mean by IBT not telling you anything? My temps go higher in IBT than Prime so its def doing something, right?


Wrong. All you have to do is find your lowest voltage with IBT, then find your lowest with Prime. The differences are huge. IBT is good to check your overclock should your AC go out and that's about it.


----------



## rgr555

hmmm my first time overclocking
At first, after I read the guide I just put it to 42 and stock vcore. Tested and ran fine

Today I put it to 45 and 1.25V (following the graph in the guide)

Temps are 66-74 in Prime95 for a few hours. Is this normal or above average? seems like 4.5ghz wasn't hard at all.

What would you do next? best step? Lower my Vcore until stable or keep increasing clock and vcore until unstable? I guess that's the whole point right, to go to failure (and staying within 1.3-1.45V, according to the guide). Do you guys try and avoid going up to 1.45V?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgr555*
> 
> hmmm my first time overclocking
> At first, after I read the guide I just put it to 42 and stock vcore. Tested and ran fine
> Today I put it to 45 and 1.25V (following the graph in the guide)
> Temps are 66-74 in Prime95 for a few hours. Is this normal or above average? seems like 4.5ghz wasn't hard at all.
> What would you do next? best step? Lower my Vcore until stable or keep increasing clock and vcore until unstable? I guess that's the whole point right, to go to failure (and staying within 1.3-1.45V, according to the guide). Do you guys try and avoid going up to 1.45V?


temps look normal to me.
Start doing what I am doing. Set PLL to 1.55 and find your min voltage. if not stable and get near your current voltage raise PLL a little.
Save it, then shoot for a higher OC.
I am working on 4.7 right now. Was at 1.55 PLL and 1.27 voltage but I got a x124 error when I checked it this morning. trying PLL 1.6 now.


----------



## rgr555

Why not just go toward 5.0ghz and higher vcore first and then when you're stable, micromanage getting lowest Voltage?


----------



## leoxtxt

My results:



Vcore: 1.20v (Batch: L204B410)
LLC: Turbo
CPU PLL: 1.55
Cooling: Kuher 920 /w 2 x GT 1150RPM (Ambient temp: 25c)


----------



## Buckster

my results - 3770k - can't remember exact serial L206A9 or something - seems an early one ?

3770k
Maximus V Gene (great mobo)
16gb Samsung VLP (running at 2000 CAS11 - have had them running at 2400 but testing for stability atm)
GTX480 SOC

DOES get HOT though when benching/stresstesting - up to 95C - but in normal usage doesn't go above 75C even when video encoding - so I'm happy


----------



## G3RG

I just got my 3570k setup on a ud3h underwater. Does anybody know what good bios temps are at stock clocks? I'm doing 33-35c atm but I'm fairly certain there's air in my loop still.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Some revised guidelines based on the x58-x77 platform.

*BCLK* It is not recommended to raise this value, although increasing it slightly may allow a squeeze of around 100mhz.
Keeping this at 100 is akin to locking PCIE frequency to 100 in older chips as the 2 values are now linked.

Raising it beyond 3-5 over 100 can cause data corruption of HDDs and flash drives or system instability.
Lowering it by 1-2 or up to 5 points does not carry the same risks although may cause instability aswell, it has been suggested that lowering it can possibly net better clockspeed value of vcore by allowing a higher multiplier at the same voltages.
Adjusting BCLK either way reduces performance of SATA devices, and lowering BCLK can certainly slow down many devices so it may well just be best to leave it at 100 or atleast keep adjustments very minimal. Personally I would very much prefer to adjust voltages and stress test with cooler ambients if I really wanted an extra 100Mhz.

*VCCSA* like PCH should not be touched and shouldnt affect overclocking at all although it is on the same die so cant see why lowering it shouldn't lower temps either idle or load.
Raising it is a no no.
lowering it theoritically should lower temps of some sort but might not, People have done 0.85V instead of 0.925V

Lowering *PLL* supposedly allows a lower vcore, interestingly it has been suggested to also allow a higher VCCIO(VTT). Asus has said that raising it can remove an OC wall although it should not exceed 1.9v, typical voltages are: 1.5, 1.55, 1.7, 1.75, 1.8, 1.89.

*VCCIO* is the internal memory controller, ideally it should be within 0.5V of RAM Voltage. Typical range is 975V-1.19.
Lowing this should lower CPU temperatures or allow for a lower vcore.
It is possible that PLL and VCCIO need to be balanced in a way that raising one allows the other to go lower and visa versa although this may not be true.
The less RAM (Both modules and density) you have the lower you can go with VCCIO.

People have reported different outcomes from usage of VCCIO and PLL, either needing to lower or raise them, seemingly contradictory, the way they are related seems to conclude VCCIO, PLL, and VCORE are all reliant on each other and the adjustments are different for everybody because some people need to lower one or more of these values or raise one or more of these values.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilugo*
> 
> My offset is at +.020
> Is your LLC set to Extreme? I think that happened to me at Extreme, setting LLC to Ultra High works great.
> Here's how it looks at idle:


What's your VID at 4.5? Use CoreTemp to find that out


----------



## Vipah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> Starting my Prime testing so far so good! did an 8 hour test yesterday just to get the sys going.
> 4.6ghz at 1.165v on air I have to say this mobo is amazing.
> on Prime i get 72c~ max
> but IBT i get 82c max
> I'll probably try 4.8ghz later
> batch: L204B343
> I'm also on bios 0262 probably i'll update that to 0701 after tomorrow.


Could you please share your settings?


----------



## Atlas101

My results:


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilugo*
> 
> My offset is at +.020
> Is your LLC set to Extreme? I think that happened to me at Extreme, setting LLC to Ultra High works great.
> Here's how it looks at idle:


Can you possibly PM me shots of your BIOS? I want to see if I'm missing something.


----------



## Psyco Flipside

I've just built a PC to a friend of mine (i5 3570k+Gigabyte z77x-UDH3) and I'm a bit disappointed about what I got.
No way to get it stable @ low PLL, so I had to go with 1.65-1.70v.
Best I achieved was 4.5GhZ @ 1.26vCore (1.248 CPU-Z), 1.65PLL, and LLC Turbo. At least, temps weren't as bad as I thought. Ambient 30ºC, with a Noctua NH-D14: idling @ 37ºC and full loading @ 72ºC
Funny thing was I managed to get 4.7 @1.28 3h blend+1h 1344FTTs stable, but then getting freezes in BIOS. Anyone knows why this did happen?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

4.4 stable with 1.195 vcore 1.832 pll about 17 hours. I'm just not sure why I can do 4.2ghz with 1.130 but I have to go all the way to 1.195 to get 4.4 to be stable







anyway gonna start trying to lower my pll slowly since I'm happy with 4.4


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> 4.4 stable with 1.195 vcore 1.832 pll about 17 hours. I'm just not sure why I can do 4.2ghz with 1.130 but I have to go all the way to 1.195 to get 4.4 to be stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway gonna start trying to lower my pll slowly since I'm happy with 4.4


0.03v/100MHz is the norm...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

oh ok, I did not know that just seemed like a huge increase to me I am a novice oc'er just happy I got 4.4 stable. haha. I just noticed cpu-z shows 1.200 my bios is set to 1.95 llc level 1 whats with the extra .005 ?


----------



## IronWill1991

I got 4.5GHz stable @ 1.34V. Horrible chip. I couldn't boot to windows until 1.3V. I tried 4.6GHz, but I BSOD after few minutes on prime at 1.38V. At least 1.34V is still under safe limit. My PLL is 1.608V(my mobo is weird like that). LLC is on level 2 and I have vdroop to 1.312-1.32V on load. I might try level 1 because I heard ASRock are very good with LLC. Here is the screenshot.


I wish I have a better chip.


----------



## Psyco Flipside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I got 4.5GHz stable @ 1.34V. Horrible chip. I couldn't boot to windows until 1.3V. I tried 4.6GHz, but I BSOD after few minutes on prime at 1.38V. At least 1.34V is still under safe limit. My PLL is 1.608V(my mobo is weird like that). LLC is on level 2 and I have vdroop to 1.312-1.32V on load. I might try level 1 because I heard ASRock are very good with LLC. Here is the screenshot.
> 
> I wish I have a better chip.


Wow, that's terrible mate... Sorry to hear...
Try with higher PLL and underclocking the iGPU


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyco Flipside*
> 
> Wow, that's terrible mate... Sorry to hear...
> Try with higher PLL and underclocking the iGPU


How's underclocking the iGPU helps if I don't use it? I'm not sure if higher PLL will help beside raising the temps.


----------



## Buckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyco Flipside*
> 
> Wow, that's terrible mate... Sorry to hear...
> Try with higher PLL and underclocking the iGPU


that isn't great at all







1.3V to boot into windows @ 4.4 ?

mind you tbh - all is much of a muchness - very few go above 4.7 under normal non-extreme cooling, and all make 4.4 - and the real difference between the 2 is very very little indeed


----------



## Psyco Flipside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> How's underclocking the iGPU helps if I don't use it? I'm not sure if higher PLL will help beside raising the temps.


Another guy (I believe in this post or another related) said underclocking the iGPU to 1000MhZ let him achieve +200MhZ with the same vCore. I tried it yesterday and I was able to be stable 100MhZ higher.

Try it. Some chips do like high PLL. From my experience, below 1.65v every 43x+ overclock was unstable and higher than 1.7v made no change at all.


----------



## ilugo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> What's your VID at 4.5? Use CoreTemp to find that out


Here is a screenshot:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Can you possibly PM me shots of your BIOS? I want to see if I'm missing something.


I might have some time in a few hours.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckster*
> 
> that isn't great at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.3V to boot into windows @ 4.4 ?
> mind you tbh - all is much of a muchness - very few go above 4.7 under normal non-extreme cooling, and all make 4.4 - and the real difference between the 2 is very very little indeed


4.5GHz, not 4.4GHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyco Flipside*
> 
> Another guy (I believe in this post or another related) said underclocking the iGPU to 1000MhZ let him achieve +200MhZ with the same vCore. I tried it yesterday and I was able to be stable 100MhZ higher.
> Try it. Some chips do like high PLL. From my experience, below 1.65v every 43x+ overclock was unstable and higher than 1.7v made no change at all.


Hmm, interesting. I'll try underclocking HD4000 and raising PLL voltage to around 1.65V. I'll also try LLC level 1 since some people here have similar mobo said the voltage is very constant on level 1. I just finished with 12 hour priming and I don't feel like doing it today.

EDIT: I'm thinking of setting RAM to 2000MHz(they are 2000MHz sticks) and set the voltage to auto. Is this alright?


----------



## zoink

I'm new to overclocking CPUs so I've been trying to read around and get some help. CPU is a 3570k motherboard is Biostar TZ77XE3. Not trying for anything extreme, just wanting to play around with overclocking and maybe get a small performance boost.

I set my multiplier to 42, had the vcore mode set to offset with 0.0+/- and LLC disabled just to see what happened. This was the result. Is it normal for the voltage to change automatically like that, I thought I was supposed to set the offset to match the difference in VID and vcore....but my VID is also high. Much higher than the image above me at 4.5 ghz. I tried running it with a fixed vcore of 1.18 which is close to my factory setting and I ran prime for about 10 minutes without a problem (here). Didn't really have time to do much testing last night and I wanted to get some guidance for the direction I should be going. I'd really like to be able to use the power saving features but using offset mode jumps my voltage way up. Do I have it wrong? Should I be setting my offset to make it as low as possible...like in this case say 1.18 was my stable voltage I should use an offset of -0.10 (1.284 - 0.1)? Or should I just used a fixed voltage and get it as low as possible?


----------



## Psyco Flipside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> EDIT: I'm thinking of setting RAM to 2000MHz(they are 2000MHz sticks) and set the voltage to auto. Is this alright?


Just enable the XMP profile and the voltage will be set automatically








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoink*
> 
> I'm new to overclocking CPUs so I've been trying to read around and get some help. CPU is a 3570k motherboard is Biostar TZ77XE3. Not trying for anything extreme, just wanting to play around with overclocking and maybe get a small performance boost.


You should be fine at 42x with stock voltage


----------



## xNAPx

is there any difference between underclocking hd4000 and disabling it?


----------



## bebimbap

Here you guys go









forgot to put the notepad with the info but this is it

Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
Ram: Corsair XMS3 1600 2x8gb 1.5v
mobo: Asus Maximus V Gene Bios 0262

OCN: Bebimbap
batch: L204B343


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> forgot to put the notepad with the info but this is it


so what website did you steal that screenshot from?


----------



## zoink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyco Flipside*
> 
> You should be fine at 42x with stock voltage


That's not really my issue...I gathered that from reading but my question was about obtaining the correct voltage. Seeing so many other people's offsets set really low just has me curious if it's right that I should have a -0.10 offset to get the 1.18 stock voltage.

Also is it important to have a low VID as well? I assume it's going to increase as well if I try to go further with the overclock. It's only 1.20 at stock clocks.


----------



## Psyco Flipside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoink*
> 
> That's not really my issue...I gathered that from reading but my question was about obtaining the correct voltage. Seeing so many other people's offsets set really low just has me curious if it's right that I should have a -0.10 offset to get the 1.18 stock voltage.
> Also is it important to have a low VID as well? I assume it's going to increase as well if I try to go further with the overclock. It's only 1.20 at stock clocks.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/updated-part-ii-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread
Check this thread. It is perfectly explained


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> so what website did you steal that screenshot from?


whatever, i'll do another one at 4.7 anyway


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilugo*
> 
> Here is a screenshot:
> 
> I might have some time in a few hours.


Holy crap, I think you've got a golden chip because my VID at the SAME clock is 1.24v. Ugh







this makes me sad lol


----------



## PMantis24

I think i'm finally satisfied with my OC.

i5 3570K OCed to *4.5GHz @ 1.100V* in bios. 20hrs of prime custom blend with 90% memory usage. Enough to go through an entire cycle with all FFT lengths tested.

Components used:
i5 3570K - Batch L204B425
Cooler Master TPC-812 (Air)
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H - F7
G.SKILL Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 1600 CAS 8
Samsung 830 256GB SSD
Corsair HX850 850W PSU
CM Storm Trooper

MB Settings (Screenshots):
CPU Vcore - 1.100V
CPU PLL - 1.550V

PWM Phase Control - eXm Perf
Vcore Loadline Calibration - Turbo
Vcore Current Protection - Extreme
Intel Boost Technology - Disabled

Everything else is auto.

Screenshot


CPU-Z Validation


BIOS Setting Screenshots for BIOS Template (Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H)

Advanced Frequency Settings


Voltage Control


3D Power Control


Advanced Memory Settings


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> 
> Here you guys go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to put the notepad with the info but this is it
> Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
> Ram: Corsair XMS3 1600 2x8gb 1.5v
> mobo: Asus Maximus V Gene Bios 0262
> OCN: Bebimbap
> batch: L204B343


Ok, I must have a crap chip. Everyone seems to be getting these low VCores at around this clock. I can't seem to get below 1.24 VCore for 45x. I'm hoping this new BIOS update will help.


----------



## Ferboten

My 3570K need 1.3 Vcore to hit 4.5GHz, it makes me sad.


----------



## MaFi0s0

RMA it.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferboten*
> 
> My 3570K need 1.3 Vcore to hit 4.5GHz, it makes me sad.


lol, I couldn't get mine stable until 1.34V.


----------



## rgr555

Some advice would be appreciated..

I'm currently at *4.5ghz and 1.25V*, *LLC on Turbo*

I was running prime95 custom 90% memory for *8 hours* (I checked the log) before it gave me a BSoD.
Temp ranges are 70-75 at 100% load and around 65-70 at 75% load.

What can I do to fix this crash? Btw, I have BlueScreenViewer but do not know how to interpret the results. It says caused by driver *fltmgr.sys* with Bug Check Code 0x00000101. But the time of crash is matched when I rebooted my computer instead of 4 hours earlier during Prime95 crash.

I'm using Bios F5. Is everyone getting better OC results with F6 or newer?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

might be your chip needs a little more voltage since it was stable for a whole 8 hours try bumping up the voltage one notch ?


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgr555*
> 
> Some advice would be appreciated..
> I'm currently at *4.5ghz and 1.25V*, *LLC on Turbo*
> I was running prime95 custom 90% memory for *8 hours* (I checked the log) before it gave me a BSoD.
> Temp ranges are 70-75 at 100% load and around 65-70 at 75% load.
> What can I do to fix this crash? Btw, I have BlueScreenViewer but do not know how to interpret the results. It says caused by driver *fltmgr.sys* with Bug Check Code 0x00000101. But the time of crash is matched when I rebooted my computer instead of 4 hours earlier during Prime95 crash.
> I'm using Bios F5. Is everyone getting better OC results with F6 or newer?


I get x101 BSODs on my 3770k when I don't have enough voltage. You don't have to worry about the file that is causing the issue if you are having OCing problems as it will usually be random because of the unstable cpu. I tend to get x124 and x101 when I need more core voltage. Although after 8 hours... I don't even test for that long to be game stable. Try a notch up on the vcore and see where that takes you if you want to be that stable.

What I did was put my memory on XMP profile and test it in memtest, so I didn't have to take the gratuitous time to test the memory through prime95 which makes me happy with a small fft run over 4 hours just to get the cpu tested. If that holds then all my games will hold and I don't do anything else that uses the CPU so...


----------



## rgr555

Thanks my next step is to bump up V from 1.25 to 1.255 and I'll just try a Small FTT for 4 hours then 12+ Blend.

Btw, I think F7 Bios is giving me 3-5 higher temps all around.


----------



## IronWill1991

Where in the BIOS I can underclock iGPU? What it is GT overclock support?


----------



## PMantis24

In my bios (Gigabyte UD5H) it's on the same screen as the CPU frequency.


----------



## IronWill1991

The default iGPU clock is 1150? So, GT overclock support is for iGPU. It is disabled by default. When I enabled it, the iGPU clock speed showed up for me to control it.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> The default iGPU clock is 1150? So, GT overclock support is for iGPU. It is disabled by default. When I enabled it, the iGPU clock speed showed up for me to control it.


Yea, I guess default is 1150 cause I never touched it and just left it on auto.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> Yea, I guess default is 1150 cause I never touched it and just left it on auto.


It won't let me underclock it. I want to underclock it to 1000MHz because I heard it helps getting extra 100-200MHz CPU overclock.


----------



## leoxtxt

Kuhler 920 (Stock TIM) + GT 2 x 1150RPM (*74-73-71-70*)



Kuhler 920 (MX-4 + 2 x GT 1850RPM) (*66-68-65-64*)



What do you think ? Pretty decent temps. If i have time today i'll replace the internal cheap mayonnaise with MX-4.


----------



## Sk1nNy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I got 4.5GHz stable @ 1.34V. Horrible chip. I couldn't boot to windows until 1.3V. I tried 4.6GHz, but I BSOD after few minutes on prime at 1.38V. At least 1.34V is still under safe limit. My PLL is 1.608V(my mobo is weird like that). LLC is on level 2 and I have vdroop to 1.312-1.32V on load. I might try level 1 because I heard ASRock are very good with LLC. Here is the screenshot.
> 
> I wish I have a better chip.


What's your temp and idle?

My CPU is as bad as your,and idle aroudn 40-45*C. Hot


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


Thank you all for your patience.









Will be working on the suicide / Benchmark section soon


----------



## HardwareDecoder

YAY!


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sk1nNy*
> 
> What's your temp and idle?
> My CPU is as bad as your,and idle aroudn 40-45*C. Hot


My idle temps are 25-29-30-33. My ambient temps is around 21C.


----------



## Fonne

Can any of you 3770k owners measure stock clock with ~ 4500 Mhz in term of Watt ?


----------



## adrianmatei

Hello guys,

I'm trying myself to see what my i3570k can do. For now the most "stable" (didn't made yet a 12hours prime95) i found is 4.7 around 1.232vcore (wich gave me more that 30 minuts in prime95 - no errors, just that i wanted to play more with what my cpu can do..). I tried lower and at ~1.208vcore i don't get an error on prime95 but after 5-10 minutes some applications(processes) starts to get errors and close. I work with offset and let turbo on, and that i think is making my vcore to oscillate (1.216-1.232 width 1.224 being the most present). I don't dislike this.. since it seems it benefits for not putting all the time a higher voltage on the cpu (but i don't know if is ok OC wise..)

I wanted to see if i can get to 5.0 and it worked at around 1.394-1.400vcore. Again, don't know how stable it is... i made a 20 minutes prime95 but hitting 91 on a core kinda made me stop. I'm sure i will need a better cooling (i have a Cooler Noctua NH-D14) now.

I saw that even on stock or on that 4.7 core 2 is getting alot hotter than core 1 (wich somehow stays always behind all cores) but on my 5.0 try i saw the diff was even 15-17C... wich i don't know how good it is. I understand that 6-7C between cores is ok... but that much i don't know...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2368148


----------



## bebimbap

I'm not sure what your goals are.

are you trying to get a max clock or trying to get a stable system?

oh i tried lowering CPU PLL to 1.55 1.60 1.65 1.70 1.75 and my computer randomly reboots or blue screens. leaving it alone at 1.80 seems to work best for me.


----------



## maestrobg

hi everyone, my new components are: asus p8z77v-deluxe, i7 3770k, corsair h70, 2x4gb mushkin redline 1866mhz 1.5v and intel ssd 330 series 60gb.

i get stable 4500 mhz 45x100, at 1.185 v ht off and 12.v ht on and pll 1.8v!
my ram works stable at 2400 mhz at 1.7v 11-12-11-30-1T
power saving options are off, turbo off and speedtstep off, llc ultra high...

here are my screenshots:

linx: 128gflops



3dmarkvantage: 32330



aida64:



now, i think that this temperature ( 88c ) is high , according to low voltage of cpu - 1.185v !! am i right? i know that my h70 is not very good cooler but i also think that tamperatures at 1,185v shoul be lower!!??lower than 88 c? am i right??

now i have one question:

is it possible that these high temperatures of my cpu are because of that i am using iGPU, that produce couple of degrees more?

is it possible that my cpu temperatures will be lower when i buy gpu and set igpu to disable??


----------



## adrianmatei

I'm trying to get a stable system at a good temperature. Around 4.5-4.7 daily use (i don't need more). Now i'm 2 hours in prime95 at the 4.7 config and temps are staying at around 63C (got a spike for few seconds on one core - core 2 at 69C). I still have 7-12C diff on temps between core 1 and core 2 (core 1 didn't got higher than 58C in 2 hours, averaging at 55C).

A question about prime95. Does the cores need to do all test in same time? Cause i see some finish early some tests, after first FFT 2 cores did 20 tests the others 2 did only 19.. but on both appear the message with passed). Now for example (24k FFT) i have core 1 on test 6, core 2 and 3 on test 7 and core 4 on test 8. This is something that should happen or is an error?

Oh, and if i pass 2hours in prime95, not planning to do intensive stuff with my computer, can i say i'm stable enough for daily use? (games, some programming, some browsing etc..)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I'm not sure what your goals are.
> are you trying to get a max clock or trying to get a stable system?
> oh i tried lowering CPU PLL to 1.55 1.60 1.65 1.70 1.75 and my computer randomly reboots or blue screens. leaving it alone at 1.80 seems to work best for me.


yea me too so far on the pll issue.


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrianmatei*
> 
> I'm trying to get a stable system at a good temperature. Around 4.5-4.7 daily use (i don't need more). Now i'm 2 hours in prime95 at the 4.7 config and temps are staying at around 63C (got a spike for few seconds on one core - core 2 at 69C). I still have 7-12C diff on temps between core 1 and core 2 (core 1 didn't got higher than 58C in 2 hours, averaging at 55C).
> A question about prime95. Does the cores need to do all test in same time? Cause i see some finish early some tests, after first FFT 2 cores did 20 tests the others 2 did only 19.. but on both appear the message with passed). Now for example (24k FFT) i have core 1 on test 6, core 2 and 3 on test 7 and core 4 on test 8. This is something that should happen or is an error?
> Oh, and if i pass 2hours in prime95, not planning to do intensive stuff with my computer, can i say i'm stable enough for daily use? (games, some programming, some browsing etc..)


I don't think it matters if you don't do intensive stuff, 2 hours is enough, you could have random BSODs (or not) but you'll never be sure if you have a stable system.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrianmatei*
> 
> I'm trying to get a stable system at a good temperature. Around 4.5-4.7 daily use (i don't need more). Now i'm 2 hours in prime95 at the 4.7 config and temps are staying at around 63C (got a spike for few seconds on one core - core 2 at 69C). I still have 7-12C diff on temps between core 1 and core 2 (core 1 didn't got higher than 58C in 2 hours, averaging at 55C).
> A question about prime95. Does the cores need to do all test in same time? Cause i see some finish early some tests, after first FFT 2 cores did 20 tests the others 2 did only 19.. but on both appear the message with passed). Now for example (24k FFT) i have core 1 on test 6, core 2 and 3 on test 7 and core 4 on test 8. This is something that should happen or is an error?
> Oh, and if i pass 2hours in prime95, not planning to do intensive stuff with my computer, can i say i'm stable enough for daily use? (games, some programming, some browsing etc..)


Some cores will finish a test quicker, it's more time-based and doesn't mean you have an error. If the worker thread stops with an error displayed, then you have a problem and need to tweak your OC settings.


----------



## rgr555

When trying to get minimum voltage, do we set PLL to 1.55 as a starting point and increase if unstable? Once stable, start decreasing Vcore?


----------



## Orc Warlord

What is a "safe" (as in, the chip should last me at least 3 years lol) 24/7 overclock for the i7 3770k?

is 4.7 or 4.8 with decent cooling (h100 p/p in a cool haf x) a good 24/7 oc?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

going for 4.6 @ 1.290 vcore. temps look good in prime 95 27.7 so far with a max of 79c on one core but averaging high sixty's to low 70's on air.

hope this is stable if so probably my 24/7


----------



## graywulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyco Flipside*
> 
> Best I achieved was 4.5GhZ @ 1.26vCore (1.248 CPU-Z), 1.65PLL, and LLC Turbo. At least, temps weren't as bad as I thought. Ambient 30ºC, with a Noctua NH-D14: idling @ 37ºC and full loading @ 72ºC


Wow, we have very similar stats. 4.5 Ghz, I got my PLL to 1.60 and LLC to Extreme. The chip still could not run stably under 1.26vCore though.
Ambient = 28 deg. C,
idle = 40 deg. C,
load on Prime blend = 75 deg. C
Antec Kuhler 920 cooler.
Temps measured with Core Temp.


----------



## rgr555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *graywulf*
> 
> Wow, we have very similar stats. I got my PLL to 1.60 and LLC to Extreme. The chip still could not run stably under 1.26vCore though.
> Ambient = 28 deg. C,
> idle = 40 deg. C,
> load on Prime blend = 75 deg. C
> Antec Kuhler 920 cooler.


Same here, 4.5ghz @ 1.255 volts. I was messing with PLL today and found it stable at 1.65. I then put it to 4.6ghz and it crashed in windows.

Using RealTemp the minimum temps are 32 and maximum is 80.

My LLC is on Turbo, what difference or improvement will Extreme give me?

Artic Silver 5 takes 200 hours to break in so hopefully temps will drop more. Anything below 80 will make me happy.


----------



## Orc Warlord

please explain PLL i am still confused as to what that is!!!


----------



## chatox87x

Ok lets see,, at least for my chip, to run a stable 4.2ghz on a 3570k .. i need 1.096v ..drops to 1.088 on full load,, no idea why, still new to the overclocking scene.









Stress testing with AIDA64 i see the temps shoot up as high as 80 to 86 degrees on a full load, seems high at least for me, considering the modest overclock , idle temperatures are around 40-45 degrees, using a Hyper N520 push/pull config, re-applied the thermal paste yesterday so maybe I can expect those temps to drop overtime as it starts to settle in. But for now I'm completely stumped when it comes to these temperatures









DRAM- 1600 Mhz 1.50v
Intel Turbo Boost - Disabled
PLL - AUTO
C-state - disabled
everything else pretty much on auto





I know it's only a couple of minutes into the stress test but I decided to stop it after 15 minutes into the whole thing anyways, since I'm still a bit on edge about those temperatures compared to what I've seen on here.


----------



## samwiches

Is that the stock cooler? Whatever it is, reseat it and apply the thermal paste carefully. That is basically stock speed and vcore (or even less vcore)..

Unless it's real hot where you live (over 30C) then you probably shouldn't see temps that high.


----------



## Nihilo

So, add me to the club. Finally stable at 4.5GHz @ 1.24v. Almost 18 hours in. Now to overclock the RAM









PLL @ 1.55v
LLC @ Ultra High (75%)
CPU Power Control @ Ultra High
Offset @ -.010v
Batch # L204B259



Any suggestions on how to lower the volts? It just doesn't seem to stable below those, but wasn't sure if it's because of my settings. I had it running at 1.23 and that would be stable for a couple hours then crash. Anything below that just didn't seem to hold. Guess I lost this lottery? lol


----------



## zerocraft

I hit a pretty lame wall on my 3570k @4.5ghz, which ran stable @1.2v, temps in the low 60s, perfect so far. Then I tried to go to 4.6 and it would blue screen till about 1.25v, and 20-40minute errors in prime above that, stable only after 1.32v, 1hr prime temps going up to 82C (on water







). Running this at level 2 LLC. I am going to play around with level 1 / look at exactly what is blue screening, maybe tweak the PLL a little. My RAM is quite old so may look at getting some new sticks too. Anyone else have a hard time going above 4.5 ?


----------



## chatox87x

Well I live in Arizona, and although i crank up the A/C at times.. it can still be pretty warm at at times,, I've re-seated and re-applied Artic Silver 5 a second time, maybe these are the temps I'll have to live with considering the region I live in, I'm starting to have doubts about this CM Hyper n520 though.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chatox87x*
> 
> Well I live in Arizona, and although i crank up the A/C at times.. it can still be pretty warm at at times,, I've re-seated and re-applied Artic Silver 5 a second time, maybe these are the temps I'll have to live with considering the region I live in, I'm starting to have doubts about this CM Hyper n520 though.


What is the default stock settings temp on load?


----------



## bebimbap

I've been visiting a few forums and seems the 3570k chips can't OC as high as the 3770k chips.

the average people get is 4.4-4.6ghz on 3570k with about 1.3~v
on the other hand getting 4.6-4.8ghz on 3770k with about 1.3~v seems average too.

Look at the bright side at least you didn't spend the extra $100 and get a 4.2ghz chip


----------



## chatox87x

On stock settings I'm hitting high 70's just edging out to the 80's,, at idle 38-43 degrees.. -_- a lot of "***" moments with these temps so far, lol


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chatox87x*
> 
> On stock settings I'm hitting high 70's just edging out to the 80's,, at idle 38-43 degrees.. -_- a lot of "***" moments with these temps so far, lol


I think hot ambient temps have a bigger impact on Idle temps then load temps. Even still at stock those temps are high at load. Do you have a different cooler you could test?
Have you tried testing with the case open and a fan blowing on it (like a box fan)?
It might be an issue with the cooler you are using.


----------



## samwiches

Ambient temperature affects cooling at all times, not just at idle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chatox87x*
> 
> Well I live in Arizona, and although i crank up the A/C at times.. it can still be pretty warm at at times,, I've re-seated and re-applied Artic Silver 5 a second time, maybe these are the temps I'll have to live with considering the region I live in, I'm starting to have doubts about this CM Hyper n520 though.


You should check your ambient temp.

I've never heard of anyone using that N520 cooler. If you're sure about the mounting and paste, then it's probably garbage.









4.4GHz w/ 1.21v, *72F ambient (22C)* --- it's not apples to apples, but with this OC the stock cooler is probably doing more cooling than yours cooler is with your OC.


----------



## samwiches

Old.

New: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/440#post_17258035
Quote:


> And here is my first submission (lame).
> 
> *3570K L152B659
> 4415MHz 1.248v*


----------



## chatox87x

Don't have a different cooler,, well actually.. I could go ahead and use the Intel stock heat sink... and from what I've read so far, I think this Hyper N520 might be garbage, I pulled the trigger on this cooler because it was on sale, must have been on sale for a reason.. lol .. I'll more than likely invest on a better cooling solution in the near future.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chatox87x*
> 
> Don't have a different cooler,, well actually.. I could go ahead and use the Intel stock heat sink... and from what I've read so far, I think this Hyper N520 might be garbage, I pulled the trigger on this cooler because it was on sale, must have been on sale for a reason.. lol .. I'll more than likely invest on a better cooling solution in the near future.


well its not very good, but it surely isnt as bad as the intel stock cooler.. look at this

here it looks like theres a plastic cover on the bottom of the cooler, did you remove that? that might account for the temperatures you are getting


----------



## Aparition

The part that says "remove me" in Red







lol

My 3 heatpipe Xigy S-1283 gets better temps at a much higher clock. Your cooler looks like it should cool better than what you are getting!


----------



## chatox87x

Yep done, and done, removed the plastic from the get go


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I have that same cooler on my 4.2ghz i3 550 and it works great.


----------



## chatox87x

Tried the earlier suggestion about opening the side panel and pressing up against the cooler and the temps gradually started dropping to around 35 degrees on core #'s 1-2 .. cores #'s 3-4 were 40-41 degrees which now leads me to believe it's not making the best possible contact, this is annoying cause it won't let me tighten up the bolts behind the back plate any further they just get lose and tighten up again.. ,, so I proceed to take it off completely and the bottom right nut bolt wont come off anymore ..







.. frustrating to say the least..









EDIT:
After some further reading, I found more positive than negative reviews on the N520, BUT of the negative reviews I did find, they seemed to be having the same problem, serious gap issues between cooler and CPU, poor tightening due to stripped bolts, lucky me.. Good times


----------



## chatox87x

Added some spacers between the bolts and the back plate (at least from the ones that would come off) and proceeded to test right after, at the start of my stress test I broke the 80 degree mark, but 12-15 minutes into it the temperatures varied as low as 64 to 76 being the highest, I'm sure I need to work some things out with my bios, but at least I'm not hitting 90 degrees and that puts me at ease.



Idle temps are still up there on cores 3 and 4 but I'll take it for now.


----------



## Aparition

Man... got 8 hours into Prim95 blend and I come back to it crashed.

Got a BEX64 event.
c0000409

Any idea if this is hardware, software related?
If hardware is it CPU or Memory?


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Man... got 8 hours into Prim95 blend and I come back to it crashed.
> Got a BEX64 event.
> c0000409
> Any idea if this is hardware, software related?
> If hardware is it CPU or Memory?


Have you tried increasing the VCore?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Have you tried increasing the VCore?


I was hoping not to, I'm at the top of my temperature ability with my cooler for Prime testing







Sucks because everything else I try is completely stable.
I OC'ed my ram so I am hoping that is it, or raise PLL a little. Was hoping this was a specific error like a software conflict or something.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I was hoping not to, I'm at the top of my temperature ability with my cooler for Prime testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks because everything else I try is completely stable.
> I OC'ed my ram so I am hoping that is it, or raise PLL a little. Was hoping this was a specific error like a software conflict or something.


Did you increase the RAM voltage (if it's rated for 1.5)? Also, like I said, try increasing the VCOre. That's what usually helped me when P95 would die that late into the tests.


----------



## Aparition

Testing ram OC right now, hopefully that is it.
I got the samsung kit, but have it OC to 1800


----------



## josephimports

All power saving features enabled. Turbo enabled with current limits set to 300w/200a. Voltage current protection set to extreme. LLC set to turbo. Dvid/offset of +.050. PLL set to 1.550. Vcore maxes out at 1.296. Ambient was actually 82F/27.7C. Not the 75f shown on notepad thus the high temps. 17.5 hours of custom prime. Second screenshot to include motherboard, bios, and memory settings which i forget to include.









prm45gdvid050.png 2302k .png file


prm45gdvid050a.png 1176k .png file


----------



## mandrix

I'm in. Again!
OK, I remembered to put task manager in this time. Say, is anyone updating the spreadsheet?


----------



## samwiches

What happened here? Worker #1 looks pretty messed up. It's two hours behind and not doing much. All cores show 100% load.


----------



## mandrix

Did you look at results.txt for an error message?


----------



## samwiches

Yes, no errors that day.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Yes, no errors that day.


No errors when there clearly should be are the worst kind of errors


----------



## bebimbap

has anyone tried running LinX ? the new AVX version seems to make my 18+ hour Prime95 26.6 stable OC fail in 2 minutes....
I have ran prime95 27.7 AVX version for over 10 hours and no errors....

makes me wonder if LinX AVX is the better tool to check stability...


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> has anyone tried running LinX ? the new AVX version seems to make my 18+ hour Prime95 26.6 stable OC fail in 2 minutes....
> I have ran prime95 27.7 AVX version for over 10 hours and no errors....
> makes me wonder if LinX AVX is the better tool to check stability...


I've run both with no problems. You need to run P95 for at least 17 hours...24 preferrably so it can run through all the tests. LinX isn't as reliable from what I understand.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> has anyone tried running LinX ? the new AVX version seems to make my 18+ hour Prime95 26.6 stable OC fail in 2 minutes....
> I have ran prime95 27.7 AVX version for over 10 hours and no errors....
> makes me wonder if LinX AVX is the better tool to check stability...


Ran IBT 2.53 on maximum with no problems. Only difference I noticed is the temps were higher, 5deg hotter on my hottest core.

I don't think any one of them is any better than the other. Best bet is to run them all without error.

Prime over 10hrs isn't enough on standard settings. You want it to test every FFT length, 82 in total for 27.7.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> I've run both with no problems. You need to run P95 for at least 17 hours...24 preferrably so it can run through all the tests. LinX isn't as reliable from what I understand.


I thought it was 17.5hrs too, it's closer to over 20.5hrs. Seems 27.7 with AVX has more lengths. samwiches pointed it out in another thread. I counted 82 lengths in total. After my 20hr run I was missing 4 lengths, so I just ran the 4 of them manually.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> I thought it was 17.5hrs too, it's closer to over 20.5hrs. Seems 27.7 with AVX has more lengths. samwiches pointed it out in another thread. I counted 82 lengths in total. After my 20hr run I was missing 4 lengths, so I just ran the 4 of them manually.


That's why I said at least 17.5, but preferrably 24 lol. Yeah it's 82 runs I think. I might redo mine soon, but I'm happy with it for now. Maybe a weekend I go out of town or something then I'll run it.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> That's why I said at least 17.5, but preferrably 24 lol. Yeah it's 82 runs I think. I might redo mine soon, but I'm happy with it for now. Maybe a weekend I go out of town or something then I'll run it.


Yea sorry, I realized I basically just repeated what you said







just wanted to go into detail about the lengths


----------



## Nihilo

Haha np, ninja post ftw


----------



## Teiji

Is it a bad thing if I change the time from 15min to 10min? Will prime95 still complete all 82 runs with 10min tests?


----------



## samwiches

Yes, it will take 10 per test instead of 15. You can even use 1 or 2 minute tests to complete the run in 1~3 hours. I think it's a good way to quickly test.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> for the ones that were intrested in my bios settings, i took some screenshots :
> 
> bios.zip 2620k .zip file


Man you have a real golden chip, I have pretty much the same setup as you, yet my ivy5 wont even boot at 4.6 with 1.25v


----------



## samwiches

That looks like a mostly default BIOS. There is bump to VTT and maybe a normal overvolt of PCH (or inaccurate sensors). Then C1E is _enabled_ while EIST and C-states are disabled.

Punceh, how about that C1E setting? Is that left on by accident, or does it do something for your chip?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

lol I have heard some conflicting things, if you are overclocking ivy bridge do you want c-states like c13 and c6 I think it is or maybe c3. do you want those on or not? also do you want speed step on or not??


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> That looks like a mostly default BIOS. There is bump to VTT and maybe a normal overvolt of PCH (or inaccurate sensors). Then C1E is _enabled_ while EIST and C-states are disabled.
> Punceh, how about that C1E setting? Is that left on by accident, or does it do something for your chip?


well i disabled everything at the start to get the overclock stable, then enabled c-states(left eist off, always had problems with that on previous chips). it kept bsoding so i turned the c3, c6 and package off and it stopped bsoding... i left c1e off just to save some power have it run at lower temps and so on.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Yes, it will take 10 per test instead of 15. You can even use 1 or 2 minute tests to complete the run in 1~3 hours. I think it's a good way to quickly test.


Hmm so what's the point of running prime95 15min tests instead of 10 or 5min? I think prime95 is just doing the same thing over and over until the it reaches the duration you set and then proceed to the next FFT, right?


----------



## samwiches

^No, it's not the same. If there is an FFT length that is going to crash a nominally stable system then it has a better chance of doing so the longer it runs. Especially with the hot FFT lengths where your temps peak---higher temps increase voltage requirement and will knock out an OC that is otherwise stable when it's running cooler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> That looks like a mostly default BIOS. There is bump to VTT and maybe a normal overvolt of PCH (or inaccurate sensors). Then C1E is _enabled_ while EIST and C-states are disabled.
> Punceh, how about that C1E setting? Is that left on by accident, or does it do something for your chip?
> 
> 
> 
> well i disabled everything at the start to get the overclock stable, then enabled c-states(left eist off, always had problems with that on previous chips). it kept bsoding so i turned the c3, c6 and package off and it stopped bsoding... i left c1e off just to save some power have it run at lower temps and so on.
Click to expand...

You mean you left C1E on? The screenshot says it's on. That's what looks unusual.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> lol I have heard some conflicting things, if you are overclocking ivy bridge do you want c-states like c13 and c6 I think it is or maybe c3. do you want those on or not? also do you want speed step on or not??


I don't think it matters. I've tested four IB's and they're all equally bad with power saving on or off.


----------



## Gauntlet3h

Hey guys I have a 3770K and have been spending some time OCing it. I finally hit this stable settings:

Vcore: 1.2V, PLL @1.65 at full load my Vcore goes up to 1.225V I'm guessing .025 is my Vdroop.

Is my OC average or can I do better by more tweaking? Also how does my temps look?


----------



## Romowens01

It's not as good as PMantis 4.5 @ 1.098v.. but here's my baseline overclock 1.098v (1.1 on bios) @ 4312.58

Everything else is default/auto.

Going to start on max oc tomorrow.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gauntlet3h*
> 
> Hey guys I have a 3770K and have been spending some time OCing it. I finally hit this stable settings:
> Vcore: 1.2V, PLL @1.65 at full load my Vcore goes up to 1.225V I'm guessing .025 is my Vdroop.
> Is my OC average or can I do better by more tweaking? Also how does my temps look?


I just want to say that this is not considered stable until you do a 20.5 hour P95 run. Quick ITB tests only give you an idea of where your chip is at.


----------



## Nihilo

Here's my case in point. Pay attention the voltages

LinX quick run:



Prime95 run:



Sorry for the giant images...paint didn't crop them well







For those you can't see them LinX put my load voltage at 1.20 while Prime95 put it at 1.22...LinX is crap. It's just a starting point. Please, people, stop saying it's stable after passing 10 runs on standard. We don't want you to have random BSODs







we want you to be happy with the CPU, not frustrated


----------



## Gauntlet3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> I just want to say that this is not considered stable until you do a 20.5 hour P95 run. Quick ITB tests only give you an idea of where your chip is at.


Small FFTs or Blend with 8 workers?


----------



## samwiches

Blend for 12hrs. Read the OP if you want to submit the screenshot. That is looking pretty good. Is the H100 on Max?


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> And here is my first submission (lame).
> 
> *3570K L152B659
> 4415MHz 1.248v*


*4415MHz 1.236v*


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Blend for 12hrs. Read the OP if you want to submit the screenshot. That is looking pretty good. Is the H100 on Max?


LOL that wasn't my submission. My submission is a few pages back. I was using those as an example of why LinX isn't a good test to consider your self stable on. It makes my processor run at lower volts meaning it's not pushing it as hard as P95.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gauntlet3h*
> 
> Small FFTs or Blend with 8 workers?


That was blend with 8 workers. P95 v. 27.7


----------



## samwiches

No, Gauntlet3h also has an H100. You poor suckers. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> ^No, it's not the same. If there is an FFT length that is going to crash a nominally stable system then it has a better chance of doing so the longer it runs. Especially with the hot FFT lengths where your temps peak---higher temps increase voltage requirement and will knock out an OC that is otherwise stable when it's running cooler.
> You mean you left C1E on? The screenshot says it's on. That's what looks unusual.










yeah i left that on i mean... it shouldnt really matter though.


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> I was using those as an example of why LinX isn't a good test to consider your self stable on. It makes my processor run at lower volts meaning it's not pushing it as hard as P95.


I'm not sure about this. Yes Prime95 is good to test stability but it doesn't seem to need as much voltage as IBT - I am not using any LLC and am using offset. I had set the offset so that when running Prime95 voltage dropped to 1.12v at 4.2ghz and this passed a 22 hour run. However when running IBT or x264 the voltage dropped further to 1.112v causing whea warnings to appear. Then the penny dropped that voltage _decreases proportionately to load_ when not using any LLC. So I upped the voltage so that when running IBT / x264 the voltage did not get lower than 1.12v. No more whea warnings.

I think Prime95 should be used as one part of a stability testing strategy, not solely.


----------



## bebimbap

i was doing some testing yesterday.
It might be just me, dumb luck or what not, but the CPU PLL does affect stability at higher clocks.
At stock it might be stable at 1.5v but towards 4.6ghz i need 1.75v I'll try different runs today and see if it makes a difference at 4.8ghz


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Yes, no errors that day.


I've noticed something weird for some time now, that often after around 12 hours the results.txt file will show splits in the time stamps. Could be I guess it's just some workers lagging behind the others, as I can look at the on-screen data and see nothing mucked up. So maybe not weird after all, dunno.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> I'm not sure about this. Yes Prime95 is good to test stability but it doesn't seem to need as much voltage as IBT - I am not using any LLC and am using offset. I had set the offset so that when running Prime95 voltage dropped to 1.12v at 4.2ghz and this passed a 22 hour run. However when running IBT or x264 the voltage dropped further to 1.112v causing whea warnings to appear. Then the penny dropped that voltage _decreases proportionately to load_ when not using any LLC. So I upped the voltage so that when running IBT / x264 the voltage did not get lower than 1.12v. No more whea warnings.
> I think Prime95 should be used as one part of a stability testing strategy, not solely.


This is my point. IBT doesn't push the CPU as hard as Prime95 or something because it's not allowing the CPU to get the voltage it needs to run at that speed. It's almost like it's limiting the CPU, this is why I say you can't run IBT on 10 passes at standard settings and say it's stable. In my case, I can pass P95 running 4.5GHz @ 1.24v, but I can also pass IBT @ 1.224v. I would trust the one that pushes the CPU more, but yes I agree, it should be one of many tests ran.


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> This is my point. IBT doesn't push the CPU as hard as Prime95 or something because it's now allowing the CPU to get the voltage it needs to run at that speed. It's almost like it's limiting the CPU, this is why I say you can't run IBT on 10 passes at standard settings and say it's stable.


Sorry, what I'm trying to say is, when no LLC is used voltage _decreases_ as CPU load _increases_ (vdroop in other words). When running IBT on my machine the voltage drooped to 1.112v, under Prime it only drooped to 1.12v. This tells me that when running IBT the load on the CPU is higher than when running Prime95, which would also explain why Prime95 runs a good 7-10 degrees cooler than IBT, despite apparently running at a higher voltage.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> Sorry, what I'm trying to say is, when no LLC is used voltage _decreases_ as CPU load _increases_ (vdroop in other words). When running IBT on my machine the voltage drooped to 1.112v, under Prime it only drooped to 1.12v. This tells me that when running IBT the load on the CPU is higher than when running Prime95, which would also explain why Prime95 runs a good 7-10 degrees cooler than IBT, despite apparently running at a higher voltage.


Actually, Prime pushes the CPU harder as it gets deeper into the tests. At one point, my temps were equal to what IBT would've put them at. It's just that P95 has more tests to go through and they get harder and harder on the CPU as it gets longer into the test.


----------



## iSeries

I may have to disagree. Yes, at some points during the 22 hours I ran Prime temps approached what I was getting with IBT, but on average over the run temps were 7-10 degrees cooler. As my voltage when running Prime did not go as low as when running IBT (or even x264) this shows me that processor load is not as high (higher load=more vdroop),

I don't think running Prime95 for 22 hours proves anything at all, as evidenced by the whea errors in my event viewer when running an x264 encode due to not enough voltage. CPU errors during encoding=visual corruption of encode. I had considered my PC stable after the 22 hour Prime run, but this was proved not to be the case. Bumped up the voltage a notch, and no more whea errors.

Maybe x264 is the best test for stability


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> I may have to disagree. Yes, at some points during the 22 hours I ran Prime temps approached what I was getting with IBT, but on average over the run temps were 7-10 degrees cooler. As my voltage when running Prime did not go as low as when running IBT (or even x264) this shows me that processor load is not as high (higher load=more vdroop),
> I don't think running Prime95 for 22 hours proves anything at all, as evidenced by the whea errors in my event viewer when running an x264 encode due to not enough voltage. CPU errors during encoding=visual corruption of encode. I had considered my PC stable after the 22 hour Prime run, but this was proved not to be the case. Bumped up the voltage a notch, and no more whea errors.


I didn't say Prime is the say all end all test. I agreed that it's just one of many. My whole point a few posts back was that people need to stop saying they're stable after 10 passes of standard IBT is all. That's what my pics were trying to prove. I even said to others in another thread that just because you pass Prime doesn't mean you're completely stable and that they need to check for event viewer errors (specifically WHEA 19). I, personally, run 20 passes at least of LinX on very high setting, Prime for 22 hours, then check event viewer. Any errors, I try to correct and run again. OCCT is good one too to push the GPUs. Also, in my pics, that was at LLC 50% so I shouldn't be getting that much VDroop at all especially not .020v worth.


----------



## Aparition

Any other settings people have found that make a difference when doing minor tweaking?
I have not had the time yet to do a long Prime run but for my 4.7 OC I am up to 1.288 V now from previous 1.280 and started raising PLL from 1.62 to 1.65.
I am experimenting with PLL differences, which I think is like micro tuning the cpu. Prime failed at 1.280 v after a few hours but I am wondering if I play with the PLL voltage enough if I could make it stable. Just need the time...
LLC is very high (%75) which gives me almost zero v-droop, +- 0.002.
Anyone change the CPU Frequency setting? Default is 300.


----------



## bgineng

@ Nihilo and iSeries, are you guys talking about the same version of prime95? Cuz 27.7 gives much higher temps than 26.6. 26.6 is colder than IBT, but 27.7 is about the same.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> @ Nihilo and iSeries, are you guys talking about the same version of prime95? Cuz 27.7 gives much higher temps than 26.6. 26.6 is colder than IBT, but 27.7 is about the same.


I use ver. 27.7 because of AVX and if don't use that version, then yes it will run colder. The new AVX coding makes it run hotter.


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> @ Nihilo and iSeries, are you guys talking about the same version of prime95? Cuz 27.7 gives much higher temps than 26.6. 26.6 is colder than IBT, but 27.7 is about the same.


I'm talking about 27.7. Like I said, at some points during the run temps approached IBT temps, but this was quiet infrequent and on average temps were much lower. In fact Prime temps are roughly the same temps as I get when encoding with x264.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> I'm talking about 27.7. Like I said, at some points during the run temps approached IBT temps, but this was quiet infrequent and on average temps were much lower. In fact Prime temps are roughly the same temps as I get when encoding with x264.


What do you use to Encode?
I am using MeGUI and my temps at full 8 threads are 10-15'c cooler than Prime run.


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> My whole point a few posts back was that people need to stop saying they're stable after 10 passes of standard IBT is all. That's what my pics were trying to prove. I even said to others in another thread that just because you pass Prime doesn't mean you're completely stable and that they need to check for event viewer errors (specifically WHEA 19).


Now this I agree with. There have been lots of us that have had voltage-related whea warnings despite successful long Prime95 runs. In fact if someone else on these forums hadn't spotted them on their PC I wouldn't have even checked my event viewer for them. Data corruption and crashes waiting to happen. I'd urge anyone to check their event viewer for these errors. I've seen people on here OCd high and apparently Prime95 stable on surprisingly low voltage, and while I'm not saying that's impossible, there would be a very good chance they will find these warnings too.


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> What do you use to Encode?
> I am using MeGUI and my temps at full 8 threads are 10-15'c cooler than Prime run.


I am using x264 from the command line. Yes, I said during some parts of the run Prime95 temps approached IBT temps but on average were closer to x264 temps. These peaks will skew things slightly if you just check RealTemp for your max temps after your Prime run. I kept a close eye on it for much of the run and temps averaged quite close to my encoding temps (average 55-60 degrees).

PS if you are using MeGui with any intermediate AVISynth filters this will affect temps especially if you are using the single-threaded version of AVISynth. Plus a lot of AVISynth filters are 32 bit only.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> Now this I agree with. There have been lots of us that have had voltage-related whea warnings despite successful long Prime95 runs. *In fact if someone else on these forums hadn't spotted them on their PC I wouldn't have even checked my event viewer for them*. Data corruption and crashes waiting to happen. I'd urge anyone to check their event viewer for these errors. I've seen people on here OCd high and apparently Prime95 stable on surprisingly low voltage, and while I'm not saying that's impossible, there would be a very good chance they will find these warnings too.


Yup! Same thing for me, too! If I hadn't seen his post, I would've never known those existed.


----------



## bebimbap

OK guys here as promised 4.7ghz on AIR I could probably tune the volts down a little but I was checking CPU PLL more than anything.
I'll be back with 4.8ghz later


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> OK guys here as promised 4.7ghz on AIR I could probably tune the volts down a little but I was checking CPU PLL more than anything.
> I'll be back with 4.8ghz later


Nice, but keep watching it. It will hit in the 90s later into P95 and that's where you need to be careful.


----------



## bebimbap

a lot of people worry about 90+ temps, the cpu throttles at 105c
As an engineer, you set "limits" of your design WELL under the stress you will put on it.
For instance buildings are usually set for 3-5x their "nominal" stresses.

I don't think being at constant 105c will burn out your chip but I could be wrong. Luckily there is the $25 intel insurance for OCers
for $25 if you OC your chip and it dies you get a ONE TIME replacement.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> a lot of people worry about 90+ temps, the cpu throttles at 105c
> As an engineer, you set "limits" of your design WELL under the stress you will put on it.
> For instance buildings are usually set for 3-5x their "nominal" stresses.
> I don't think being at constant 105c will burn out your chip but I could be wrong. Luckily there is the $25 intel insurance for OCers
> for $25 if you OC your chip and it dies you get a ONE TIME replacement.


Speaking of that insurance...I'm doing another P95 test on my chip to see if I get those WHEA 19 errors. If so, I need to up the voltage which will make me mad cause I'm already at 1.24v for 4.5GHz. If this is the case, I might just push the hell out of this chip and kill it and get my replacement lol


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Nice, but keep watching it. It will hit in the 90s later into P95 and that's where you need to be careful.


No, he won't hit 90C. His prime have been running over 18 hours and his max temp is 86C.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> I am using x264 from the command line.
> PS if you are using MeGui with any intermediate AVISynth filters this will affect temps especially if you are using the single-threaded version of AVISynth. Plus a lot of AVISynth filters are 32 bit only.


Hmm I use an AVI script to link up my videos but I don't think I am using a filter. Fairly new to encoding so I just use things that work at the moment.
Good to know thanks.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> No, he won't hit 90C. His prime have been running over 18 hours and his max temp is 86C.


Nice. I didn't see the picture clearly and didn't look close enough at the date. I thought it was a 6 min run







But I looked closer, that's a nice chip he's got there! I'm definitely jealous


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> OK guys here as promised 4.7ghz on AIR I could probably tune the volts down a little but I was checking CPU PLL more than anything.
> I'll be back with 4.8ghz later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but keep watching it. It will hit in the 90s later into P95 and that's where you need to be careful.
Click to expand...

But that's already a 16 hour run. When do your peak temps show up? If my climate is fully under control, my hottest core always shows up between hours 1 and 2.

Great screenshot, bebimbap. Lot's of relevent info. +Rep


----------



## Gauntlet3h

Here is my official stable 3770K HT @ 4500 and Vcore @ 1.232 V.

Running at 12 hours 30 P95 custom blend 85% memory. I told you guys it was stable.

My goal was to have max temp under 80. In BIOS I have Vcore set to 1.2 and PLL V set to 1.65. I know I can get lower voltage with my setup and does anyone know what I should set it to and how to stress test it. I don't think I need to run a blend on P95 I should be running custom FFTs to test CPU only not MEM anyone know what FFTs min and max to use and time to run each FFT to first get your CPU stable. I am thinking to decrease Vcore to 1.8 in Bios. Please advise. Thank you.

Here is my official Ivy Bridge Stable club:


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gauntlet3h*
> 
> Here is my official stable 3770K HT @ 4500 and Vcore @ 1.232 V.
> Running at 12 hours 30 P95 custom blend 85% memory. I told you guys it was stable.
> My goal was to have max temp under 80. In BIOS I have Vcore set to 1.2 and PLL V set to 1.65. I know I can get lower voltage with my setup and does anyone know what I should set it to and how to stress test it. I don't think I need to run a blend on P95 I should be running custom FFTs to test CPU only not MEM anyone know what FFTs min and max to use and time to run each FFT to first get your CPU stable. I am thinking to decrease Vcore to 1.8 in Bios. Please advise. Thank you.
> Here is my official Ivy Bridge Stable club:


Just curious, are you doing offset or manual?


----------



## christpunchers

Running my 3770k @ 4.5 with 1.235 vcore, ultra high (75%) LLC currently (P8Z77 WS). Cpu-Z reads 1.240v on idle and about 1.232v on full load. Is that too high?

I'm about 15 hours into Prime95 default blend (latest version) right now. No errors or crashes yet.

Temps maxes out at 77C on the hottest core. This is with a H100 with 2x AP14 on push. Might do a remount tomorrow.

Hopefully I can pass the 24 hour mark. If I do, I will push it to 4.6 with the same settings.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Running my 3770k @ 4.5 with 1.235 vcore, ultra high (75%) LLC currently (P8Z77 WS). Cpu-Z reads 1.240v on idle and about 1.232v on full load. Is that too high?
> I'm about 15 hours into Prime95 default blend (latest version) right now. No errors or crashes yet.
> Temps maxes out at 77C on the hottest core. This is with a H100 with 2x AP14 on push. Might do a remount tomorrow.
> Hopefully I can pass the 24 hour mark. If I do, I will push it to 4.6 with the same settings.


No, that's not too high. That's the lowest voltage I can go at that speed and I'm stable.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Running my 3770k @ 4.5 with 1.235 vcore, ultra high (75%) LLC currently (P8Z77 WS). Cpu-Z reads 1.240v on idle and about 1.232v on full load. Is that too high?
> I'm about 15 hours into Prime95 default blend (latest version) right now. No errors or crashes yet.
> Temps maxes out at 77C on the hottest core. This is with a H100 with 2x AP14 on push. Might do a remount tomorrow.
> Hopefully I can pass the 24 hour mark. If I do, I will push it to 4.6 with the same settings.


Good luck hitting 4.6 with the same settings. The 4.5 - 4.7 range is where most people seem to be hitting a big voltage wall. I only need around 1.23v to get 4.5, but about 1.28 to get 4.6, and I haven't even bothered to try 4.7.


----------



## Gauntlet3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Just curious, are you doing offset or manual?


I am doing manual. CPU-Z shows my CoreV as 1.200 as idle and 1.232 full load.


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Good luck hitting 4.6 with the same settings. The 4.5 - 4.7 range is where most people seem to be hitting a big voltage wall. I only need around 1.23v to get 4.5, but about 1.28 to get 4.6, and I haven't even bothered to try 4.7.


Concur, I got my i5 stable at [email protected] vcore, [email protected], 4.7 I've tried up to 1.39v and I still crash 3-4 hours into 90% blend. Temps hitting 90s at 1.39v so I stopped. I don't think my water cooling is assembled quite right (first time), but those voltage bumps are just ridiculous going 4.5-4.7


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gauntlet3h*
> 
> Here is my official stable 3770K HT @ 4500 and Vcore @ 1.232 V.
> Running at 12 hours 30 P95 custom blend 85% memory. I told you guys it was stable.
> My goal was to have max temp under 80. In BIOS I have Vcore set to 1.2 and PLL V set to 1.65. I know I can get lower voltage with my setup and does anyone know what I should set it to and how to stress test it. I don't think I need to run a blend on P95 I should be running custom FFTs to test CPU only not MEM anyone know what FFTs min and max to use and time to run each FFT to first get your CPU stable. I am thinking to decrease Vcore to 1.8 in Bios. Please advise. Thank you.
> Here is my official Ivy Bridge Stable club:


Hey, we have nearly the same setup and result. I'm also using a 3770k, Asus board, Cosmos 2 and a H100. At 4.5 I'm running at 1.232V on full load.

You should try to lower the PLL voltage and see if that helps bring down the temp. I'm on 1.50V PLL right now. Looks stable so far.

EDIT: Why is my sig. not updated with my new rig? Darn.


----------



## chatox87x

So any idea on what the minimum PLL Voltage required for a 3570K ?.. I can't seem to find the readings in my bios, although it does give me an option to mess with the PLL Voltage.. i read somewhere that it's usually 1.80 by default ?


----------



## christpunchers

As per the IB overclocking guide, the minimum recommended PLL is 1.5V. Default is 1.8V. Try something like 1.6V and see if you're stable with that and if it lowers your temp.


----------



## Gauntlet3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Hey, we have nearly the same setup and result. I'm also using a 3770k, Asus board, Cosmos 2 and a H100. At 4.5 I'm running at 1.232V on full load.
> You should try to lower the PLL voltage and see if that helps bring down the temp. I'm on 1.50V PLL right now. Looks stable so far.
> EDIT: Why is my sig. not updated with my new rig? Darn.


Awesome bro, I will do that now. I have my H100 doing a push pull @ the top of the Cosmos 2. Where is the 8 pin power connector on your mobo? Mine was at the top and I had to squeeze the H100 and 2 fans under it to fit. I then attached 2 fans to the cosmos to hold the H100. Did you install it in a similar fashion?



I'm off to lower PLL now to see if it lowers temps.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gauntlet3h*
> 
> Awesome bro, I will do that now. I have my H100 doing a push pull @ the top of the Cosmos 2. Where is the 8 pin power connector on your mobo? Mine was at the top and I had to squeeze the H100 and 2 fans under it to fit. I then attached 2 fans to the cosmos to hold the H100. Did you install it in a similar fashion?
> 
> I'm off to lower PLL now to see if it lowers temps.


What fans are those? They look like cougars, which I was considering getting a pair of for my H100.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> What fans are those? They look like cougars, which I was considering getting a pair of for my H100.


What configuration do you have your H100? I have my as an intake...not sure which is better.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> What fans are those? They look like cougars, which I was considering getting a pair of for my H100.


Looks like Cougars to me. I replaced most of my case fans with them and I love how quiet they are and they push a decent amount of air as well.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> What configuration do you have your H100? I have my as an intake...not sure which is better.


I did intake as well, just running in push mode because my case wont allow for push/pull









EDIT: Have any of you tried the black pwm cougars?


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> I did intake as well, just running in push mode because my case wont allow for push/pull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Have any of you tried the black pwm cougars?


See, I can do push/pull, but haven't. I've read that you have to be careful changing out fans because "the corsair stock fans have a ton of static pressure which is required to push air through the radiator. Other aftermarket fans may be bigger (i.e. 140 MM) but most of them have pitiful static pressure ratings. Getting a couple of 140MM fans to replace the stock 120MM can come with the H100 might actually make things worse." Source forum


----------



## Gauntlet3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> What configuration do you have your H100? I have my as an intake...not sure which is better.


They are the cougars:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002

The airflow is amazing on it. I got 4 of them for a push pull config for my H100. I may get more to replace other fans on my rig. I don't have any results to show if exhaust or intake is better. But from reading forums and guides I have the rear and front of my case with intake fans. and my H100 on top as an exhaust. I figure heat travels up so I want the exhaust on top.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> See, I can do push/pull, but haven't. I've read that you have to be careful changing out fans because "the corsair stock fans have a ton of static pressure which is required to push air through the radiator. Other aftermarket fans may be bigger (i.e. 140 MM) but most of them have pitiful static pressure ratings. Getting a couple of 140MM fans to replace the stock 120MM can come with the H100 might actually make things worse." Source forum


I was looking at getting the 120mm pwm cougars. They have very good static pressure as well. CFM is important for use as a case fan, but static pressure is important for use on heatsinks and radiators.


----------



## christpunchers

I'm a P8Z77 WS. Its 8pin CPU connector is in the exact same position as what's on your Sabertooth.

I had a lot of trouble installing the H100. With an 8pin CPU cable plugged into the mobo, there was no way for me to mount the H100 with fans mounted underneath the rad.

I ended up taking out the cable and measured the gap between the 8pin connector and the H100 with the 2 pushing fans installed. There is less than 7mm of clearance!

The 8pin plastic connector found on the cable (not counting the part that get plugged into the mobo), is a little over 1CM in length. So to get the H100 with 2 pushing fans, I had sand that sucker down.

I ended up destroying my first 8pin extender cable because I tried to sand it using without first disconnecting the 8 wires. One of the little wire broke. That sucks because this extension cable (BitFenix) was sleeved and I only bought this because it matches the black color of the case.

So I was forced to work on the included 8pin extension cable from the Cosmo 2. Carefully pulled out all 8 wires (cut my thumb and bled for this), and took my sweet time sanding the plastic casing down from 1CM to about 4-5mm.

Afterwards, with more clearance, the 8 wires can bend at a greater degree than before (since the plastic casing of the 8pin connector is shortened). The H100 with 2 pushing fans now fits, but just barely.

I'm still not totally satisfied yet; will get another sleeved black 8pin extension and sand that down.

Sorry for the rant but I blame CM for their poor design. All they had to do was rise the roof by maybe 2CM and it would greatly support a wider range of rad/fans combos. It's really ridiculous considering how popular the H100 is, something that CM should not ignore!


----------



## Nihilo

That's why I'm so glad I went with the Corsair 500r. The H100 fits perfectly at the top. I just mount the fans outside the case and the radiator inside. And Corsair also put a hole in the case right above the motherboard on the plate the motherboard sits on that is made for the 8-pin connector. Great cable management.


----------



## Gauntlet3h

I know I bought the CM 2 just because it was the biggest case out there had the Coolermaster label and I figure I could fit my kitchen sink perfect in it if I wanted to.


----------



## christpunchers

Heh, sorry to go on and on but to reiterate, but sanding down the plastic casing of the 8pin cable was not the hard part. The hard part is pulling the pins/wires out of the connector.

You have use tiny screwdrivers and staples to do it but with enough care to not damage the pins or scrap the inner lining of the plastic connector. Either way, it's really tedious.


----------



## Gauntlet3h

christpunchers, I set my PLL to 1.5 and my temps are exactly the same. Do I have to disable PLL overvoltage in bios? Right now I have it as enabled.


----------



## christpunchers

I'm not too sure if the PLL overvoltage needs to be disabled. Says in the Asus overclocking guide says that it is not needed for up to 45x multi. Beyond that, you might need PLL overvoltage. I have it on auto (enabled?), and in the bios, the PLL sits at where I've set it to (1.5V).

I'll see if there's some way to read the PLL voltage from windows. Either way, I will disable the overvoltage for my next run.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> I'm not too sure if the PLL overvoltage needs to be disabled. Says in the Asus overclocking guide says that it is not needed for up to 45x multi. Beyond that, you might need PLL overvoltage. I have it on auto (enabled?), and in the bios, the PLL sits at where I've set it to (1.5V).
> I'll see if there's some way to read the PLL voltage from windows. Either way, I will disable the overvoltage for my next run.


I set my PLL to 1.525 and I was stable at 4.6 with PLL overvoltage set to AUTO. When I disabled it, my overclock became less stable. Let me know if you experience the same thing.


----------



## samwiches

FYI the "rising heat" thing does not apply to cases with fans. As long as the case has decent exhaust then the intake can come from anywhere.

Test for yourselves.


----------



## christpunchers

I don't want to touch my setup while it's running P95 right now but is there any way to monitor PLL voltage within Windows? Is it something that dynamically changes under load or is it meant to be static?


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> As per the IB overclocking guide, the minimum recommended PLL is 1.5V. Default is 1.8V. Try something like 1.6V and see if you're stable with that and if it lowers your temp.


When i lower my cpu pll any at 4.6ghz+ it is unstable with prime


----------



## christpunchers

Yeah I guess every chip, board, and combination thereof is different. Maybe try disabling the pll overvoltage setting then lower the PLL. Or maybe it's true, you need default 1.8V pll or near it after a certain "wall" at 4500mhz.


----------



## christpunchers

While I'm at it, does anyone know anything about these settings (not sure what their equivalents are for non-Asus boards)?

CPU Voltage Frequency
CPU Power Phase Control
CPU Power Duty Control
CPU Current Capability


----------



## samwiches

Just max them. Look for more heat under load (I doubt you will see any---my Gigabyte doesn't use one extra watt when I max the power phase and Vcore response).


----------



## Gauntlet3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> While I'm at it, does anyone know anything about these settings (not sure what their equivalents are for non-Asus boards)?
> CPU Voltage Frequency
> CPU Power Phase Control
> CPU Power Duty Control
> CPU Current Capability


for CPU voltage Frequency I am at 350mhz ... i read a few places here that people have said it's good for IB
power phase control: extreme
duty control: extreme
currency capacity: 140% (max!)

So I lowered my Vcore from 1.20 to 1.17 in BIOS and my PLL from 1.65 to 1.5 in bios and I got a BSOD after 5 minutes in Prime95.

So I'm at Vcore 1.18 and PLL 1.5 now let's see if I can get this stable. I hope this is stable cause my temps are lower by 7-8C

Edit:
This is a noob question. But why does my Vcore that I set in bios at 1.18 go all the way up to 2.08 with full load


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gauntlet3h*
> 
> for CPU voltage Frequency I am at 350mhz ... i read a few places here that people have said it's good for IB
> power phase control: extreme
> duty control: extreme
> currency capacity: 140% (max!)
> So I lowered my Vcore from 2.0 to 1.7 in BIOS and my PLL from 1.65 to 1.5 in bios and I got a BSOD after 5 minutes in Prime95.
> So I'm at Vcore 1.8 and PLL 1.5 now let's see if I can get this stable.


WHOA! You're at VCore 1.8?? That's extremely high, man. What speed are you going for??


----------



## Gauntlet3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> WHOA! You're at VCore 1.8?? That's extremely high, man. What speed are you going for??


Haha total typo. I corrected it... 1.18


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gauntlet3h*
> 
> Haha total typo. I corrected it... 1.18


LOL gotcha 







I think the VCore goes up sometimes because of the overvoltage that's being allowed. I could be wrong, but I've seen the same thing.


----------



## Gauntlet3h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> LOL gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the VCore goes up sometimes because of the overvoltage that's being allowed. I could be wrong, but I've seen the same thing.


Yeah this is frustrating. My temps are only 1C cooler going from 1.232 V to 1.208. I don't know if this is even worth it to see if these new settings are stable. I've been running Primer95 now for 40 minutes. I am thinking about just reverting back to my 12 hour+ stable settings and moving on with my life.


----------



## christpunchers

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=834&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=3

Even though that link is for X79, it has some info about phase control, duty control, and current capability.

Power Phase Control: too cryptic, not sure what it really does or if it would benefit me in any way. But I'll try "optimized" rather than standard.

CPU Current Capability: doesn't seem to matter. I'll up this from 100% to 110 or 120.

"CPU Power Duty Control - Will define how balancing occurs across the VRM/Phase array.

T.Probe - Will offer temperature based load limiting hotspots and improving thermal efficiency and heat output while still yielding excellent power delivery. This setting as advised for frequencies of 4.7 to 4.8GHz or below.

Extreme - Will offer current based load balancing providing highest power delivery but will producing the most heat (at idle, moderate and heavy load). This setting is only advised when at our exceeding multi values of 48x. "

Guess it doesn't matter to me. I'll stay with "T. Probe" for this setting.


----------



## Gauntlet3h

Nice I've changed my settings a bit. Since I only want to obtain a stable 4.5 with the lowest Voltage and coolest temps I don't think I need extreme on everything.


----------



## ILUVIV

OCN Member Overclock Voltage Prime Blend Highest Temp Cooling CPU

ILUVIV, 4500.06 mhz, 1.256 V, 19 hrs, 72-77-75-73, Air COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus, 3570K


----------



## Nihilo

Is this spreadsheet still being updated...?


----------



## mandrix

My board doesn't allow for PLL Overvoltage to be turned off, but for my "stable" 4.5 OC the cpu pll was set at 1.55v. I was at 4.6 for a while with those settings the same, went back to 4.5 for now because I wanted to check something out.
BTW I'm not really sure lowering cpu pll did much for temps, but like I say Gigabyte doesn't let pll overvolt be turned off on Z77. At least not yet.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Is this spreadsheet still being updated...?


Evidently not from what I can see.


----------



## samwiches

Lurk more?


----------



## christpunchers

Okay here are my results:

I7 3770K @ 4.5GHZ
Asus P8Z77 WS
H100 2x GT AP-14 push, stock TIM
16GB Crucial Ballistix Elite 1866mhz @ CAS 9

bios vcore 1.235v (manual mode)
LCC @ Ultra High (75%)
CPU PLL 1.5V
HT ON
All C States disabled
Turbo disabled

Prime95 v27.7
22 hours regular blend


----------



## samwiches

That probably won't be accepted if the screenshot isn't showing 100% load with all workers running.









Can you run it again?


----------



## christpunchers

Looks like I screwed up my shot. I'll be trying for 4600mhz tonight. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Okay here are my results:
> I7 3770K @ 4.5GHZ
> Asus P8Z77 WS
> H100 2x GT AP-14 push, stock TIM
> 16GB Crucial Ballistix Elite 1866mhz @ CAS 9
> bios vcore 1.235v (manual mode)
> LCC @ Ultra High (75%)
> CPU PLL 1.5V
> HT ON
> All C States disabled
> Turbo disabled
> Prime95 v27.7
> 22 hours regular blend


Thank goodness I'm not the only needing that much voltage to be stable...


----------



## samwiches

Mine does, and it's only a 3570K.


----------



## christpunchers

Mine's a pig, what can I say









What are your settings btw? Just need a reference.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Thank goodness I'm not the only needing that much voltage to be stable...


1.235V is high voltage? Mine is not even stable at 1.35V.


----------



## samwiches

You should cook it and take it back.


----------



## Nihilo

Yeah, I'd cook that sucker if you're that high of voltage with IB


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> You should cook it and take it back.


Maybe, I'll go to microcenter and try to get them to exchange. First, I'll give overclock another try. I just updated BIOS version 1.2 to 1.5. I think my mobo doesn't like lower PLL voltage since the minimum is 1.586V and the auto is around 1.83V. I forgot the exact voltage.


----------



## Teiji

Ugh I think I'm screwed.

I did offset -0.010 last night (idle:0.920; load: 1.240/1.232/1.224/1.216). It detected an error in prime95 at 17hour. Now, I just changed some minor settings. And when I tested in prime95 again, it fail instantly (FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4). So I reset to stock settings, but I still fail prime.

Is my motherboard, CPU, or RAM screwed? I've been stress testing them for about a week now.

Edit: Just ran memtest86+ and ALL errors. Guess I'll have to test each stick to see which one is defective to RMA. How many hours or passes do you guys recommend?

Btw, I bought the GSkill Ripjaws X 16GB (4x4GB) kit. Do they RMA per stick or I'll have to send all 4 sticks?


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Ugh I think I'm screwed.
> I did offset -0.010 last night (idle:0.920; load: 1.240/1.232/1.224/1.216). It detected an error in prime95 at 17hour. Now, I just changed some minor settings. And when I tested in prime95 again, it fail instantly (FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4). So I reset to stock settings, but I still fail prime.
> Is my motherboard, CPU, or RAM screwed? I've been stress testing them for about a week now.
> Edit: Just ran memtest86+ and ALL errors. Guess I'll have to test each stick to see which one is defective to RMA. How many hours or passes do you guys recommend?
> Btw, I bought the GSkill Ripjaws X 16GB (4x4GB) kit. Do they RMA per stick or I'll have to send all 4 sticks?


Well at least you know what the problem is! So that's a start. I think you have to RMA the whole package.


----------



## barkeater

My most recent stable OC at 4800


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> My most recent stable OC at 4800


Great OC there. Fast enough to warrant the voltage for sure. (It's like an SB @ 5.2GHz...)


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> And here is my first submission (lame).
> 
> *3570K L152B659
> 4415MHz 1.248v*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4415MHz 1.236v*
Click to expand...

*4404MHz 1.236v 18hr+ complete FFT loop*


----------



## Lord Xeb

My 2500k died


----------



## samwiches

OOMGZ
How?

(Buy an Ivy..)


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> My 2500k died


intel insurance?

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## Ph3n0m

Hey guys, here's my current run on my 3570k:


Pretty sure this one qualifies








Now I'm just going to work on my RAM, then seeing how low I can drop voltage.


----------



## bebimbap

this offset voltage is pretty interesting.

was able to get 4.6ghz on +0.005v which is 1.165v on load
and 4.7ghz on +0.040v which is 1.208v on load. running same tests.
I have it on "ultra high" CPU LLC
idle voltage is much lower now 0.960v

Not sure if "offset" setting and CPU LLC work together...

Edit: CPU LLC and "offset" does work together. I would use Offset voltage for perma OC settings so you can save some power/heat/cpu life


----------



## Buckster

these 3770ks need quite some voltage

even though 1.275, 1.285, 1.290 (all with LLC at extreme) were blend, linx etc stable

I was still getting WHEA errors in my windows log during Handbrake encodes (which use AVX)

I "may" have finally got somewhere without WHEA errors at 1.305V (1.337 at load)







higher than expected

I tried messing around with PLL volts from 1.45 up to 1.70 and they iddn't effect the number of WHEA errors - the only thing that influenced/reduced these errors was Vcore


----------



## Buckster

even at 1.305V was getting WHEA errors ... mmm

have toned down RAM from 2200 to 1600 to further test

RAM speed made no difference to number of WHEA errors







looks like my CPU need 1.31V (1.344V at load) for 4.6 at a minimum thats pretty poor - getting to 90C in handbrake (AVX)

may drop down to 4.5 as a little hot for my liking


----------



## Buckster

right - given up on 4.6 - just not stable

I'm beginning to think WHEA errors in windows log can be both Vcore not enough and too high temps

*in fact perhaps as temps increase Vcore required increases (we've seen that before on OCs of chips - I seem to remember with GPUs in particular)*

I'd raised Vcore to what I thought was stable in Handbrake - finally no WHEA errors (temps up to 89C though) - yet I fire up Diablo 3 and play in parallel, after 20 mins go back into windows to find max temp had been 98C and in my windows error log there had been WHEA Error 19s every 30 seconds !

have dropped overclock to 4.5 - and will further experiment

it certainly seems CRC errors are more previlant as temps increase ...


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckster*
> 
> I'm beginning to think WHEA errors in windows log can be both Vcore not enough and too high temps
> .


nah, only vcore.



I dropped my temps 10c with delidding and still required same amount of vcore.


----------



## christpunchers

Ok, here's me at 4.6GHZ (24hours normal blend).

Needed an extra 0.024V to be stable at this speed compared to 4.5GHZ.


----------



## Buckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> nah, only vcore.
> 
> I dropped my temps 10c with delidding and still required same amount of vcore.


not sure - its odd I had gone from loads of WHEA errors @ 1.275V (every 1 min or so) to very few at 1.30 to practically none at 1.31

BUT as soon as my Vcore went above 95C my CPU logs were plastered with CRC errors - literally every 30 seconds - windows was still stable though


----------



## Orc Warlord

Can someone help me determine how to do offset OC?

so my chip isn't fed 1.32-1.33V all the time? (even at idle)


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> *4404MHz 1.236v 18hr+ complete FFT loop*


What is your vcore in bios? I set mine to 44x @ 1.250v with turbo llc. Droops to 1.236 under prime blend. Thanks


----------



## bebimbap

Where do you read WHEA errors? is it from BSOD dumps?

edit: fixed spelling error


----------



## Orc Warlord

What do you guys think of 4.7ghz @ 1.288V?

Is that okay?


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckster*
> 
> not sure - its odd I had gone from loads of WHEA errors @ 1.275V (every 1 min or so) to very few at 1.30 to practically none at 1.31
> BUT as soon as my Vcore went above 95C my CPU logs were plastered with CRC errors - literally every 30 seconds - windows was still stable though


It could be your Cpu Pll is too low keep it at 1.80v and see if its stable


----------



## Buckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> It could be your Cpu Pll is too low keep it at 1.80v and see if its stable


I thought that too - so reset PLL to AUTO which on my board is just over 1.80V







same results


----------



## Buckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> Where do you read WHEA errors? is it from BSOD dumps?
> edit: fixed spelling error


you don't tend to get any outward sign of the errrors, no BSODs etc

take a look in control panel, admin, event logs, system and see if you have any Yellow Exclamation marks entitled WHEA


----------



## bebimbap

Your Max on air with that cooler might be 4.4-4.5. What cooler do you use


----------



## InterSpectra

Hello everyone, just registered to add my 3770k OC to the spreadsheet for comparison.
I will edit in (should be able to right?) the BIOS settings soon, however there's not much I changed really, since I'm still a newbie at OC'ing, first time doing so.

From what I'm seeing so far, Core #2 seems to be the most warm with the 3770k, with Core #0 the coolest? But is it supposed to be that much difference? I can't say from experience if it's a seating issue, as this is my first time, 71 C max is decent, but is it decent enough for the H100? Perhaps the TIM settled in as the max temp was hit within the first 2 hours of Prime, with the overnight temperatures about 7 F cooler than the ambient as I took the screen now which is ~72 F.

*Prime95 v27.7 +17 Hours Vanilla Blend
Error Checking + Round off Checking enabled

Intel Core i7 3770k (4.5 GHz @ 1.19 V; 1.575 PLL)
Batch # L211B450*

Corsair 600T Graphite Special White Edition
Corsair H100 Liquid Cooling (Standard push from topside, radiator below inside case)
200mm white LED fan that came with the case mounted top moved to the side mesh panel (Pull in)

OCZ 850W ZX Series 80 Gold Plus
Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe (BIOS Revision 906)
EVGA Superclocked Signature+ Backplate GeForce GTX 680
16 GB Corsair Vengeance (XMP @ 1600 MHz)
256 GB Crucial M4 SSD

Ugh I previewed and saw printscreen captured the second monitor too, sorry about that!

-Edit-

Okay I cropped this one:





-Edit-

Please let me know if there's something critical I should have changed!

BIOS Screenies:


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> *4404MHz 1.236v 18hr+ complete FFT loop*
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2367903/width/600/height/325
> 
> 
> 
> What is your vcore in bios? I set mine to 44x @ 1.250v with turbo llc. Droops to 1.236 under prime blend. Thanks
Click to expand...

That was set at 1.24v w/ LLC Turbo.

This next one is LLC High and it's still fine. This processor keeps letting me reduce Vcore.. like it's starting to break in. (??) It's just that these voltages were not possible during the first week, or even a couple of days ago.

Also I've been noticing that Vcore never fluctuates at all according to CPUZ and HWINFO64.









*4404MHz 1.225v*
LLC High, 1.240v setting w/ VID 1.21v
(1.227v actual Vcore at board)


(Munaim, ignore all of these. The next one will be for real with BIOS and everything.)


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> That was set at 1.24v w/ LLC Turbo.
> This next one is LLC High and it's still fine. This processor keeps letting me reduce Vcore.. like it's starting to break in. (??) It's just that these voltages were not possible during the first week, or even a couple of days ago.
> Also I've been noticing that Vcore never fluctuates at all according to CPUZ and HWINFO64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4404MHz 1.225v*
> LLC High, 1.240v setting w/ VID 1.21v
> (1.227v actual Vcore at board)
> 
> (Munaim, ignore all of these. The next one will be for real with BIOS and everything.)


Thanks for the update.







If you dont mind sharing, what are your other bios settings? (advanced frequency, 3D power, pll)


----------



## samwiches

I'll just get screenshots after the next run.

These have all been on fixed voltage with EIST and C-states disabled. The power saving will be back on after I settle on something.

PLL, VTT, IMC all default.


----------



## bebimbap

I almost fell over when i read 1.90v vcore on 3770k
he means 1.190v vcore


----------



## InterSpectra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I almost fell over when i read 1.90v vcore on 3770k
> he means 1.190v vcore


Holy, thanks for catching that, editing now thanks!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


Apologies for the delay, been very busy. Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## Orc Warlord

hey i didn't know we had to take screenshot like that but i got i7 3770k stable at 4.7ghz @ 1.288v, max temp after about 12 hr of p95 was 91 on core 2, everything else was high 80s.

i get 50-60C while playing skyrim. im using h100 cooler, 4x cougar vortex fans for push/pull. fans are quiet but my case sounds like my friend's 911 turbo when she revs it... rofl sometimes the temps spike like 32c (idle) to like 50 (idk why lol) and its like VROOOOMMMMM


----------



## munaim1

Also just a note, I've made the necessary changes to the 'suicide' benchmark section, so it's ready, however please go over the rules to be sure of entry to club!!

Now lets see some crazy clocks!!!







Don't let the LN2 guys put you off,if I have to I'll filter the results once we get a few in there


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Apologies for the delay, been very busy. Thank you all for your patience.


Thanks and everyone appreciates someone taking their time to compile a list, and realize you have other things to tdo, but you still missed a lot of them. Also just out of curiosity why did you use prime 26.6 instead of prime 27.7 which utilizes AVX.

I ran 27.7 first, like most did, then went back and ran 26.6 for this thread. Not surprisingly since 26.6 has less power draw for cpu, there is less vdroop, and I can use lower vcore for same setting and still be stable with 26.6.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Apologies for the delay, been very busy. Thank you all for your patience.


Hey, I guess you missed my post. Can I get added? Thanks!


----------



## munaim1

Ooops, those that I have missed, please PM me with link to post.

27.7 is in beta, therefore until final release, 26.6 will be used.


----------



## Nihilo

So wait, 27.7 may not be reliable? But what about the AVX script? I thought that was important?


----------



## MaFi0s0

You cant stability test your system with beta software.


----------



## Nihilo

But then how do we know we're stable? AVX is new and it needs to be tested, right?


----------



## MaFi0s0

You can get as stable as a funambulist with prime 26.6 until apps and games come out that actually have AVX support.


----------



## samwiches

Prime has had AVX since 27.3. The fact that is still isn't final means that the software is not 100% reliable. So basically, if it crashes or produces an error then it might not be your processor's fault.

I bet it's fine, so go head and use it to get familiar with it.


----------



## Nihilo

Ok, but if the AVX version pumps higher voltage, then if we use 26.6 how do we know what our true voltage is? Because what if I want to change it to be lower then, but then when it comes time for AVX, all of a sudden I'm not stable anymore because I lowered it prematurely.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I would just run it and if I get a BSOD or whatever cause some game decided to add AVX support, I would prime again with v 28 or whatever would be out at that time and work my way up in voltages, unless you stabalized at 90c+ you got the headroom for AVX, you can always choose a cold day or pump the aircon for a stress test cause whatever you get in prime, if you dont fold or run prime normally you wont reach near those temps again.


----------



## opt33

@Nihilo, lot of people in other threads and other forums are using prime 27.7. I have run 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, and 4.8 runs with it, once your overclock is stable, I havent seen any crashes with it, nor have heard of others having a problem with it, and it has been out since Ivy.

Power draw on my i3770K at 4.7 1.31v for 27.7 small ffts is 92W, linx (newest) 91W, and prime 26.6 small ffts 82W. Vdroop (I use turbo LLC on GB board) was higher for linx and and prime 27.7, so had to raise vcore 1 notch for those to be stable vs prime 26.6. But just run 27.7 for 12 hrs and see, depending on your LLC function, you may or may not need to slightly raise vcore.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Ok, but if the AVX version pumps higher voltage, then if we use 26.6 *how do we know what our true voltage is?* Because what if I want to change it to be lower then, but then when it comes time for AVX, all of a sudden I'm not stable anymore because I lowered it prematurely.


Well your "true voltage" doesn't have anything to do with Prime95 unless you are actually hunting prime numbers.

Enable EIST and all C-states, run HWINFO64 for a week under normal computer use and look at your max Vcore. It's probably less than what you would see in Prime95 w/ AVX.

So until we have all kinds of software that use AVX, it's pointless to worry about your overclocks being stable with AVX.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> @Nihilo, lot of people in other threads and other forums are using prime 27.7. I have run 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, and 4.8 runs with it, once your overclock is stable, I havent seen any crashes with it, nor have heard of others having a problem with it, and it has been out since Ivy.
> Power draw on my i3770K at 4.7 1.31v for 27.7 small ffts is 92W, linx (newest) 91W, and prime 26.6 small ffts 82W. Vdroop (I use turbo LLC on GB board) was higher for linx and and prime 27.7, so had to raise vcore 1 notch for those to be stable vs prime 26.6. But just run 27.7 for 12 hrs and see, depending on your LLC function, you may or may not need to slightly raise vcore.


Are you RGE on overclock.com who did that sensor test with the rads intaking air vs blowing air out of the case?


----------



## christpunchers

I'm having trouble running custom blend with 14000 for memory size.

Sometimes it'll tell me right away that there's an error getting ftt's into memory.

Other times Prime95 will crash







.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> I'm having trouble running custom blend with 14000 for memory size.
> Sometimes it'll tell me right away that there's an error getting ftt's into memory.
> Other times Prime95 will crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Go into Digi+ and change:
DRAM Power Phase Control Optimized to Extreme.
DRAM Power Thermal Control from 110 to 120 or higher.


----------



## FtW 420

Some superpi & a validation for frequency/memory for the suicide runs http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2376705

pi 1m 5.688s, 3770k @ 6355Mhz, g-skill tridentx @ 2584Mhz, msi z77a-gd65, ln2 cooled @ -165°









pi 32m 5m 26.875s, 3770k @ 6178mhz, g-skill tridentx @ 2600Mhz, msi z77a-gd65, ln2 cooled @ -165°


----------



## MaFi0s0

: o What did you have to get CPUPLL at for that?
And what batch?

What ram voltage thats a crazy ram overclock too.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> : o What did you have to get CPUPLL at for that?
> And what batch?
> What ram voltage thats a crazy ram overclock too.


Batch is L206B351, left cpu pll on auto for those, ram was at 1.67v, IMC at 1.2V.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Did you need to raise the IMC? I am running 2400 with 1.05 IMC on a crappy chip with high temps.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Go into Digi+ and change:
> DRAM Power Phase Control Optimized to Extreme.
> DRAM Power Thermal Control from 110 to 120 or higher.


I changed DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme (was on auto)
And I put DRAM Power Thermal Control to 120

I still instantly get this "Error allocating memory for FFT data" in one of my 8 workers in Prime.

This is for custom blend of 14,000 for memory (FTT size 8-4096).

EDIT: Default blend mode works fine. No problem at all.

Custom blend of 12,000 works fine as well.

But once I push it to about 13,000, I get that error allocating memory for fft data message.

Also task manage doesn't show my ram being filled up at all. Says that even with 12,000mb memory size, I still have 10,000mb free... wth?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Make sure your RAM are in the correct DIMM slots.

Reboot with stock everything, 1333 ram and run windows update.

Dont run overclock settings until windows has configured the update.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Did you need to raise the IMC? I am running 2400 with 1.05 IMC on a crappy chip with high temps.


I might be thinking of VTT, VCCIO was at 1.2V, seemed to help with booting over 6Ghz.. Still learning this board, this was the first time using it with the 3770k, only tried it for a couple hours with a 2600k before this session.


----------



## MaFi0s0

VCCIO is the IMC, like the old VTT, but when you OC the RAM Asus raises VCCSA to 1.2 from 0.9.
I locked VCCSA at 1.0 cause it didnt make a difference for me, neither did VCCIO, but I am only at 4.5 and my motherboard can run RAM upto 3200 although only rated for 2800, so the rules might be different on the higher end of things.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> I changed DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme (was on auto)
> And I put DRAM Power Thermal Control to 120
> I still instantly get this "Error allocating memory for FFT data" in one of my 8 workers in Prime.
> This is for custom blend of 14,000 for memory (FTT size 8-4096).
> EDIT: Default blend mode works fine. No problem at all.
> Custom blend of 12,000 works fine as well.
> But once I push it to about 13,000, I get that error allocating memory for fft data message.
> Also task manage doesn't show my ram being filled up at all. Says that even with 12,000mb memory size, I still have 10,000mb free... wth?


Have you disabled paging to your hard drive by any chance?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Are you RGE on overclock.com who did that sensor test with the rads intaking air vs blowing air out of the case?


yes, im RGE on xtreme, overclock, etc


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Have you disabled paging to your hard drive by any chance?


Originally I had page file off.

Then Prime95 in a middle of a custom blend (one of the few times it would run at 14,000mb without "Error allocating memory for FFT data" message) would tell me that it ran out of space or something and that it needed a swap file.

So I switched that on. But it didn't affect the "Error allocating memory for FFT data" issue.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yes, im RGE on xtreme, overclock, etc


That sensor test helped me a lot, it was well written too.

I am going 6 intakes with 1 exhaust on my build







(case has a lot of rear vents).


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> That sensor test helped me a lot, it was well written too.
> I am going 6 intakes with 1 exhaust on my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (case has a lot of rear vents).


Thanks, I learned alot by doing the experiment, and yeah you'll do fine especially with rear vents.


----------



## samwiches

OK nevermind.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Make sure your RAM are in the correct DIMM slots.
> Reboot with stock everything, 1333 ram and run windows update.
> Dont run overclock settings until windows has configured the update.


I put everything on default, got a few Windows updates. Also ran prime95 in the stock settings (where ram was 1333), and it allowed me to run 14,000 mb size in custom blend without any issues.

Now I'm back in my overclocked settings, with my ram running at its rated 1866mhz speed. I still get the "Error allocating memory for FFT data" error in one of my workers.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Keep the Digi+ settings.

1) Try blend w/ stock CPU and XMP RAM?

2) Run memtest+ with XMP enabled and your CPU at stock, if it fails RMA your ram.

If it passes, raise thermal control to 130.
Increase VCCSA to 1.2, VCCIO to 1.1 to rule them out, if it passes drop them back down and work up if your way up to a stable minimum if you want.

4) Flash the BIOS, dont forget to reapply Digi+ settings after.

5) If that doesnt work you could try maxing out Digi+ by raising voltage frequency to 500.

6) Run Memtest overnight at XMP settings.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> .


I memtest86+'ed the ram before at stock using their XMP profile and got through about 7 passes without issue.

I will memtest again tonight

I'm running the memory at their default XMP speeds.

So, I will try to max out all the Digi+ ram settings.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Seems like a problem with the motherboard handling 16GB, I think a BIOS flash or upping some voltages would help, maybe even RAM voltage by a bit.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Keep the Digi+ settings.
> 1) Try blend w/ stock CPU and XMP RAM?
> 2) Run memtest+ with XMP enabled and your CPU at stock, if it fails RMA your ram.
> If it passes, raise thermal control to 130.
> Increase VCCSA to 1.2, VCCIO to 1.1 to rule them out, if it passes drop them back down and work up if your way up to a stable minimum if you want.
> 4) Flash the BIOS, dont forget to reapply Digi+ settings after.
> 5) If that doesnt work you could try maxing out Digi+ by raising voltage frequency to 500.
> 6) Run Memtest overnight at XMP settings.


Bios is latest already.

Stock CPU + XMP RAM ran fine with 14,000 mb size for custom blend.

I'm back in my OC'ed settings. I've left VCCSA and VCCIO on auto just like before.

I've checked that the RAM is in XMP mode (everything looks correct). Only real change I made is that now everything under Digi+ DRAM options are maxed out.

So far, it is allowing me to run 14,000mb size in custom blend without giving one worker error'ing out instantly.

Got my fingers crossed.

PS: Is it good or normal to max out the Digi+ DRAM settings?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Its good to max out Digi+, only reason you shouldn't is if you wanna run everything to intel spec and minimize power usage or you arnt using case fans.
Only thing questionable is the option that disables VRM spread spectrum under CPU, this decreases system stability, meaning rather than prime or other apps crashing, your system locks up.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Its good to max out Digi+, only reason you shouldn't is if you wanna run everything to intel spec and minimize power usage or you arnt using case fans.
> Only thing questionable is the option that disables VRM spread spectrum under CPU, this decreases system stability, meaning rather than prime or other apps crashing, your system locks up.


Yeah I just didn't think all this fiddling would be necessary to run the ram at its stock (XMP) speeds.

Anyways, while maxing out Digi+ DRAM settings allowed me to run 14,000mb size in custom blend, Prime would crash in about 3-4 minutes. Argh, this is a headache.

Going to run memtest86+ in XMP mode with stock settings (including stock Digi+ settings).


----------



## MaFi0s0

I had the same problem, its because while the RAM is okay the chipset doesnt support over 1600Mhz so it needs to be overvolted, you can either remove half your kit or up voltages.

I am interested to see if its RAM or a VCC voltage you need to raise, I think its RAM even though that doesnt seem to make sense.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I had the same problem, its because while the RAM is okay the chipset doesnt support over 1600Mhz so it needs to be overvolted, you can either remove half your kit or up voltages.
> I am interested to see if its RAM or a VCC voltage you need to raise, I think its RAM even though that doesnt seem to make sense.


Up which voltage?

What should I try to change now? I'm at a total loss.


----------



## MaFi0s0

try vccio 1.1 if that doesnt help put it back to auto
then do the same with vccsa to 1.2

then do ram voltage to 1.67.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> try vccio 1.1 if that doesnt help put it back to auto
> then do the same with vccsa to 1.2
> then do ram voltage to 1.67.


Okay, thanks a lot. I will try those settings.

EDIT: What should I do for Digi+ DRAM settings when I test out what you recommended for vccio, vccsa, and dram voltage?


----------



## christpunchers

Okay I tried all those UEFI changes but none of them will allow me to run 14,000MB custom blend. One worker will always instantly stop with "Error allocating memory for FFT data" message. This is the same whether I'm running at stock speeds with XMP or overclocked speeds with XMP.

I'm beginning to think this is some sort of configuration problem and not a hardware issue.

When I try other custom blend configurations with memory size higher than around 10,000, it also gives me this other message: "Unable to allocate memory. One possible cause is the operating system's swap area is too small". I don't understand this, I have a page file of 1GB on my C drive.

Another problem is that even in the event I manage to get something like 12,000mb going in custom blend, my task monitor only shows a maximum of about 5.60GB being used, and close to 10GB being free. How is that possible?

In the latest LinX (0.6.4), when I select it to use all memory (14,000+ with only Chrome running), task manager shows nearly all of the 16GB being used, minus about 500MB for reserve. So I don't really understand what's going on with Prime (27.7).


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Apologies for the delay, been very busy. Thank you all for your patience.


Thanks for your effort!


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Okay I tried all those UEFI changes but none of them will allow me to run 14,000MB custom blend. One worker will always instantly stop with "Error allocating memory for FFT data" message. This is the same whether I'm running at stock speeds with XMP or overclocked speeds with XMP.
> I'm beginning to think this is some sort of configuration problem and not a hardware issue.
> When I try other custom blend configurations with memory size higher than around 10,000, it also gives me this other message: "Unable to allocate memory. One possible cause is the operating system's swap area is too small". I don't understand this, I have a page file of 1GB on my C drive.
> Another problem is that even in the event I manage to get something like 12,000mb going in custom blend, my task monitor only shows a maximum of about 5.60GB being used, and close to 10GB being free. How is that possible?
> In the latest LinX (0.6.4), when I select it to use all memory (14,000+ with only Chrome running), task manager shows nearly all of the 16GB being used, minus about 500MB for reserve. So I don't really understand what's going on with Prime (27.7).


Microsoft recommends a page file equal to the amount of RAM you have in your system. You have 16GB which is absolutely ridiculous for a page file, but try an 8GB or so page file and see what happens.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Microsoft recommends a page file equal to the amount of RAM you have in your system. You have 16GB which is absolutely ridiculous for a page file, but try an 8GB or so page file and see what happens.


Actually, they recommend 1.5x the amount of RAM


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Actually, they recommend 1.5x the amount of RAM


Either way, get a bigger page file


----------



## ebewo

After 3 days of BSODs and WHEA logger 19 errors, I finally got it stable at 1.28 Vcore and running Prime for 16 hours. Add mine


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> I don't understand this, I have a page file of 1GB on my C drive.


that's your problem right there... what possessed you to restrict your pagefile to 1GB? if running no pagefile (or a small one), you have to allocate 3GB less than your maximum ram to avoid those allocation errors. ie if you have 8GB, tell prime to use 5GB


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Okay I tried all those UEFI changes but none of them will allow me to run 14,000MB custom blend. One worker will always instantly stop with "Error allocating memory for FFT data" message. This is the same whether I'm running at stock speeds with XMP or overclocked speeds with XMP.
> I'm beginning to think this is some sort of configuration problem and not a hardware issue.
> When I try other custom blend configurations with memory size higher than around 10,000, it also gives me this other message: "Unable to allocate memory. One possible cause is the operating system's swap area is too small". I don't understand this, I have a page file of 1GB on my C drive.
> Another problem is that even in the event I manage to get something like 12,000mb going in custom blend, my task monitor only shows a maximum of about 5.60GB being used, and close to 10GB being free. How is that possible?
> In the latest LinX (0.6.4), when I select it to use all memory (14,000+ with only Chrome running), task manager shows nearly all of the 16GB being used, minus about 500MB for reserve. So I don't really understand what's going on with Prime (27.7).


Your RAM isnt on the QVL for your motherboard it could be incompatability, one thing I would try is upping RAM voltage to 1.7, if it kills the RAM RMA otherwise that should work, if it doesnt work and the RAM survives I would open a ticket with Asus.


----------



## TrainXIII

Finally got mine stable







It took 4 days. Please add me to the list ^__^


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrainXIII*
> 
> Finally got mine stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took 4 days. Please add me to the list ^__^


This is what worries me...if the volts on 26.6 are 1.28, what are they on ver. 27.7? I'd guess reaching into the 1.3+ category. I guess we shouldn't worry about AVX until that becomes mainstream, but still...


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Your RAM isnt on the QVL for your motherboard it could be incompatability, one thing I would try is upping RAM voltage to 1.7, if it kills the RAM RMA otherwise that should work, if it doesnt work and the RAM survives I would open a ticket with Asus.


Hmmm I think my ram is on the QVL list.

I'll try upping the voltages though.

Most likely this is a software issue. Maybe a bios issue.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> that's your problem right there... what possessed you to restrict your pagefile to 1GB? if running no pagefile (or a small one), you have to allocate 3GB less than your maximum ram to avoid those allocation errors. ie if you have 8GB, tell prime to use 5GB


I tried 16GB page file but Prime65 still gives me those allocation errors.

I'll try that tip though; running a ratio of 5/8GB.


----------



## christpunchers

The thing is, LinX and HCI Memtest all run just fine. They both fill up all 16GB nicely. Only Prime95 is problematic







.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> The thing is, LinX and HCI Memtest all run just fine. They both fill up all 16GB nicely. Only Prime95 is problematic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You're using 27.7 right? This is a beta version, so there could just be a bug. I only have 8GB in my system so I can't test the theory. Anybody else running into issues with prime 27.7 and 16GB of RAM?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> You're using 27.7 right? This is a beta version, so there could just be a bug. I only have 8GB in my system so I can't test the theory. Anybody else running into issues with prime 27.7 and 16GB of RAM?


Only 8 with me.
I have my PF set low so I have to use 5GB setting.

Would the HD4000 memory usage conflict with the memory setting? even though it only uses min of 32MB, maybe it messes with Prime's memory usage.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> You're using 27.7 right? This is a beta version, so there could just be a bug. I only have 8GB in my system so I can't test the theory. Anybody else running into issues with prime 27.7 and 16GB of RAM?


Actually, I was having the same problem when I would try to set it at 14GB. I upped my pagefile and it fixed that issue.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Actually, I was having the same problem when I would try to set it at 14GB. I upped my pagefile and it fixed that issue.


What is the minimum page file size you can use without getting this issue?


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> What is the minimum page file size you can use without getting this issue?


Not sure. I set mine at 16-24gb. It's not like I don't have the space.


----------



## Orc Warlord

Here is 4.5ghz @ 1.208v HT on



also:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377818


----------



## opt33

If you leave the pagefile as default set by windows 7, you wont get issues from it. Windows 7 by default will set the pagefile to amount of RAM you have plus 200-300mb. For example if 8gb ram, then page file set to 8200-8300mb by default.

The paging file is just virtual memory on HD where programs can be temporarily allocated from physical RAM when program is idle (allows for quicker starts), need to free up ram for active process, or need to dump contents of ram. And for paging file to function properly, it needs to be (especially in cases of crash/memory dump) at least same size as total RAM installed, and usually 200-300mb larger to be on safe side. I never understood "tweaking" paging file size unless the goal is to cause unnecessary issues. Minimizing the page file, then trying to load up all ram with stress test....other than page thrashing???


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> If you leave the pagefile as default set by windows 7, you wont get issues from it. Windows 7 by default will set the pagefile to amount of RAM you have plus 200-300mb. For example if 8gb ram, then page file set to 8200-8300mb by default.
> The paging file is just virtual memory on HD where programs can be temporarily allocated from physical RAM when program is idle (allows for quicker starts), need to free up ram for active process, or need to dump contents of ram. And for paging file to function properly, it needs to be (especially in cases of crash/memory dump) at least same size as total RAM installed, and usually 200-300mb larger to be on safe side. I never understood "tweaking" paging file size unless the goal is to cause unnecessary issues. Minimizing the page file, then trying to load up all ram with stress test....other than page thrashing???


I had issues with it and so did another poster up above. It would stop one of my workers due to system swap file which has to do with pagefile space. So, I upped mine manually because Microsoft recommends 1.5x your RAM size, but by default it puts it almost equal to RAM. Once, I upped it, no workers stopped.


----------



## opt33

I was mainly referring to people decreasing paging file, nothing wrong with increasing to 1.5x ram, though I wont since I dont see the benefit.

For Windows XP microsoft recommended 1.5x RAM for paging file, and that was default value set by XP. Windows 7 and Vista the default value, ie microsoft recommended is RAM size + 300mb. I doubt microsoft would recommend 1.5x RAM for windows 7, then have default value set all installations to RAM + 200-300mb. But then microsoft probably doesnt anticipate people running stress tests using so much ram it interferes with normal background tasks, especially using a program like Prime which is meant to be used in background, and since prime will only use free cycles since it runs at such a low priority, I could see that becoming an issue. I wonder if you could have avoided prime errors in that case by simply increasing priority of prime while running, using task manager. Though my solution would be use less memory for prime.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Okay I tried all those UEFI changes but none of them will allow me to run 14,000MB custom blend. One worker will always instantly stop with "Error allocating memory for FFT data" message. This is the same whether I'm running at stock speeds with XMP or overclocked speeds with XMP.
> I'm beginning to think this is some sort of configuration problem and not a hardware issue.
> When I try other custom blend configurations with memory size higher than around 10,000, it also gives me this other message: "Unable to allocate memory. One possible cause is the operating system's swap area is too small". I don't understand this, I have a page file of 1GB on my C drive.
> Another problem is that even in the event I manage to get something like 12,000mb going in custom blend, my task monitor only shows a maximum of about 5.60GB being used, and close to 10GB being free. How is that possible?
> In the latest LinX (0.6.4), when I select it to use all memory (14,000+ with only Chrome running), task manager shows nearly all of the 16GB being used, minus about 500MB for reserve. So I don't really understand what's going on with Prime (27.7).


I bet you are trying to use 32bit Prime95 with 64bit Windows


----------



## wind784

Hope I have submitted all the required info!


----------



## Orc Warlord

can u add me to the list pls i posted info last page


----------



## mandrix

Man some of you guys have some low vcore. Seems no matter what cpu I get it's always voltage hungry. Only way I can stay north of WHEA warnings is 1.272 max vcore in Prime 95. Or is everyone even checking for those errors? If I ignored the event logs I could go much lower but still a bit higher than some of you.

Does anyone have a comprehensive explanation of what exactly the WHEA error 19 is? Mine always says "A corrected hardware error has occurred." "Error type: Internal parity error".
So does that mean a calculation was checked and corrected and all is good or the machine is on the edge of total fail or what? cpu gurus?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Man some of you guys have some low vcore. Seems no matter what cpu I get it's always voltage hungry. Only way I can stay north of WHEA warnings is 1.272 max vcore in Prime 95. Or is everyone even checking for those errors? If I ignored the event logs I could go much lower but still a bit higher than some of you.
> Does anyone have a comprehensive explanation of what exactly the WHEA error 19 is? Mine always says "A corrected hardware error has occurred." "Error type: Internal parity error".
> So does that mean a calculation was checked and corrected and all is good or the machine is on the edge of total fail or what? cpu gurus?


"Internal parity error" means the processor checked its own work and got different results. So the processor has to rerun the calculation from scratch to find out which result (if either) was correct. Once it's done rerunning the calculation, it reports the situation to the OS for logging. It goes without saying that these errors are a sign of instability and lower performance.

What I find most intriguing is that I can't get these errors to show up at all on my 2600k no matter how unstable I make it... with all the playing with overclocks and the 1000 or so BSODs over the past several months, I don't have a single whea 19 warning...


----------



## samwiches

I see three or five WHEA 19 errors per 12 hour run. I think too much is being made of it, but if there are actual performance results then whoever is worried about them should show us (not GFlops.. lol).


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Man some of you guys have some low vcore. Seems no matter what cpu I get it's always voltage hungry. Only way I can stay north of WHEA warnings is 1.272 max vcore in Prime 95. Or is everyone even checking for those errors? If I ignored the event logs I could go much lower but still a bit higher than some of you.
> Does anyone have a comprehensive explanation of what exactly the WHEA error 19 is? Mine always says "A corrected hardware error has occurred." "Error type: Internal parity error".
> So does that mean a calculation was checked and corrected and all is good or the machine is on the edge of total fail or what? cpu gurus?


I'm with you. I got a bad batch, too. I'm at about 1.25v so far for 4.5 and running Prime95 ver. 27.7 to make sure it's stable. Then, I'll try running ver 26.6 and see what it reports the voltage at.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> "Internal parity error" means the processor checked its own work and got different results. So the processor has to rerun the calculation from scratch to find out which result (if either) was correct. Once it's done rerunning the calculation, it reports the situation to the OS for logging. It goes without saying that these errors are a sign of instability and lower performance.
> What I find most intriguing is that I can't get these errors to show up at all on my 2600k no matter how unstable I make it... with all the playing with overclocks and the 1000 or so BSODs over the past several months, I don't have a single whea 19 warning...


I didn't look when I had the 2600K in the board. Interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I see three or five WHEA 19 errors per 12 hour run. I think too much is being made of it, but if there are actual performance results then whoever is worried about them should show us (not GFlops.. lol).


Well I tend to lean toward what Iketh says however I too wouldn't mind so more information.

Does anyone have a link to P95 26.6? I seem to have deleted it from the drive, all I could find on the site was 27.7.
Thanks!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> "Internal parity error" means the processor checked its own work and got different results. So the processor has to rerun the calculation from scratch to find out which result (if either) was correct. Once it's done rerunning the calculation, it reports the situation to the OS for logging. It goes without saying that these errors are a sign of instability and lower performance.
> What I find most intriguing is that I can't get these errors to show up at all on my 2600k no matter how unstable I make it... with all the playing with overclocks and the 1000 or so BSODs over the past several months, I don't have a single whea 19 warning...


Ya I am in the same boat as you. I never seen these errors on previous chips... Q9550, E7200, P4...
Interestingly when I looked back at the log file I saw a massive 170+ WHEA errors from when I was still getting my overclock figured out.
The settings I have now I have not seen one in the newest record date, and the log is slowly decreasing in reported as the time frame grows.

It must be a new instruction the CPU is giving the OS to be reported.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Does anyone have a link to P95 26.6? I seem to have deleted it from the drive, all I could find on the site was 27.7.
> Thanks!


If you Google it, you can find it somewhere. It's just hard to find.


----------



## Andeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Does anyone have a link to P95 26.6? I seem to have deleted it from the drive, all I could find on the site was 27.7.
> Thanks!


ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p64v266.zip

There you go.


----------



## wind784

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Man some of you guys have some low vcore. Seems no matter what cpu I get it's always voltage hungry. Only way I can stay north of WHEA warnings is 1.272 max vcore in Prime 95. Or is everyone even checking for those errors? If I ignored the event logs I could go much lower but still a bit higher than some of you.
> Does anyone have a comprehensive explanation of what exactly the WHEA error 19 is? Mine always says "A corrected hardware error has occurred." "Error type: Internal parity error".
> So does that mean a calculation was checked and corrected and all is good or the machine is on the edge of total fail or what? cpu gurus?


4.5 with low volts and no WHEA was a non issue with my chip, 4.6+ is a totally different matter though. Seems to want around 1.27+ to get no WHEA and 4.6 with my chip at least. I'm digging 4.5 and the low volts tho, will probably keep it right where it is and not bother with 4.6+, temps really jump then too.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wind784*
> 
> 4.5 with low volts and no WHEA was a non issue with my chip, 4.6+ is a totally different matter though. Seems to want around 1.27+ to get no WHEA and 4.6 with my chip at least. I'm digging 4.5 and the low volts tho, will probably keep it right where it is and not bother with 4.6+, temps really jump then too.


Rub it in why don't ya


----------



## samwiches

I hadn't heard of WHEA either, not on Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Buckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wind784*
> 
> 4.5 with low volts and no WHEA was a non issue with my chip, 4.6+ is a totally different matter though. Seems to want around 1.27+ to get no WHEA and 4.6 with my chip at least. I'm digging 4.5 and the low volts tho, will probably keep it right where it is and not bother with 4.6+, temps really jump then too.


same with mine - I need 1.285V for 4.5 (with HT on) with no WHEA errors

4.6 is no go - no matter what volts I get errors - interestingly - too low I get loads of errors (every 1 minute during a Handbrake encode), higher up very few (1 every 30 mins- 1hr or so) - but too high and too hot (>95C) I get loads again ... every 30 seconds !! so I think heat and Vcore related ...

I did find a thread regarding WHEA errors on a 2700k so its not just Ivys ...

I find best stability test is any of the new nightlies for Handbrake which use AVX - I get high temps (higher than Blend Prime) and its more prevelant to crashing due to instability or giving WHEA errors

so its a good stress test and you can do useful encodes at same time


----------



## opt33

The only WHEA errors I have correspond to runs where prime failed/stopped/error and stopped. I assume you guys when running prime 95 go to advanced tab and put check beside 1) sum (inputs) error checking as well as 2) round off checking.

Since version 26 of prime95..., quote "Some of the new, faster FFTs don't let us do as much error checking on each iteration. If you don't want to lose this error checking, choose "SUM(INPUTS) error checking" from the Options menu. This will slow down your tests by about 2-5%".

So my question is are you guys saying you have prime checking for both those error types, and you are still getting WHEA errors that prime program is missing....or do you not have both of those checked hence getting whea errors only?

I cant tell from looking at my logs, since all my stable runs, have no whea errors during those time frames, and I did not specifically look for WHEA errors if they exactly corresponded to prime errors.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andeby*
> 
> ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p64v266.zip
> There you go.


Thanks!


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Sean:
> Set VCCSA, VCCIO, and PCH voltage to Auto. You don't need to touch these for Ivy.
> Set PLL to 1.5, if that's not stable do 1.55v. 1.5v is stable for most.
> Do you really need 1.51v on your RAM? It looks to be overvolting (1.53v actually). I would set that to 1.5 because if your kit is rated for that it should be stable.
> Load your processor with Prime95, and see what CPU-Z say it's voltage is after it's fully loaded. Then set Load Line calibration to Very High. You will have to lower your CPU voltage to match what CPU-Z previously said. Trial and error.
> BLCK and VRM Spread Spectum, I'm not sure why we would need to enable it. It shouldn't matter for Ivy since it's all overclocked with the multiplier? I left mine disabled. Anyone know?
> CPU Duty Cycle I left on T. Probe. Not sure what it does.. I didn't have all these settings last time I overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also left my Power Phase Control to Auto, and VRM freq on Auto. Not sure how much of a difference adjusting these would be, and I already got 4.6GHz stable. I doubt they make a big enough difference for me to get 4.7GHz since i'm already loading at 88C.


very very poor advice and guide... its antioverclocking guide


----------



## Buckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The only WHEA errors I have correspond to runs where prime failed/stopped/error and stopped. I assume you guys when running prime 95 go to advanced tab and put check beside 1) sum (inputs) error checking as well as 2) round off checking.
> Since version 26 of prime95..., quote "Some of the new, faster FFTs don't let us do as much error checking on each iteration. If you don't want to lose this error checking, choose "SUM(INPUTS) error checking" from the Options menu. This will slow down your tests by about 2-5%".
> So my question is are you guys saying you have prime checking for both those error types, and you are still getting WHEA errors that prime program is missing....or do you not have both of those checked hence getting whea errors only?
> I cant tell from looking at my logs, since all my stable runs, have no whea errors during those time frames, and I did not specifically look for WHEA errors if they exactly corresponded to prime errors.


yes I was still getting internal CRC WHEA errors even with those options enabled ...

it makes sense as to why Prime95 would not see these as errors as these internal errors should be transparent - the CPU is recovering itself and giving a proper answer - it just is taking slightly longer to respond as it's having to re-calculate ..


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> I bet you are trying to use 32bit Prime95 with 64bit Windows


How embarassing. It was because I was running 32bit Prime! Downloaded 27.7 x64 and ran perfectly with all ram. Wow. Can't believe I spent hours, thinking that there could be a problem with the hardware.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> How embarassing. It was because I was running 32bit Prime! Downloaded 27.7 x64 and ran perfectly with all ram. Wow. Can't believe I spent hours, thinking that there could be a problem with the hardware.


I guess I won my own bet


----------



## mandrix

Crap. I just figured out I've been running P95 27.6 instead of 26.6. I thought I had accidentally deleted but apparently it hasn't been on the machine for some time.
Running 26.6 now and I was able to drop vcore a fair bit and the temps are quite a bit better. So now it's looking like 1.248 is highest vcore running 2 hours so far except on P95 startup it spiked to 1.260 momentarily.
I guess that AVX instruction set on 27.x makes quite some difference. No whea errors so far.


----------



## legends0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Can you please post BIOS settings? I am freezing anywhere above 4.6ghz and I would like to see what we have different.
> Thanks.


Sorry about long wait for the reply (haven't checked back until now. Here are some phone pictures of my BIOS settings:





Shows 3400Mhz as the Max speed in that last picture, but that's just at stock, it is set to a 49x multiplier at 100MHz Bus speed, hence 4.9GHz as seen in the prime95 screenshots.


----------



## Nihilo

Ok, here's my official submission.





Ignore that second CPU-Z that shows the main screen again...it was supposed to be for ram, but you can see that in my sig. Didn't OC the ram, it's stock speeds right now (1600MHz).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

lol my new 3570k is so much better than my last one. running 4.6 this time @ 1.175 vcore been prime stable for 15 hours now


----------



## mav2000

Damn you man...the voltages on these chips are all over the place...I cant get 4.5 unless I am all the way up to 1.285. I dont know if I am doing something wrong or the chip is just the way it is....any help would be greatly appreciated.



Also cant get ram to run anything more than 2400 Mhz....whether 4 GB kit or 8 GB kit..


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> lol my new 3570k is so much better than my last one. running 4.6 this time @ 1.175 vcore been prime stable for 15 hours now


Congrats.







What happened to the first chip?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the first chip?


well its a stupid story about a newb overclocker and some bad support from intel. I had my old chip oced apparently it was unstable after running prime for 17 hours and kept throwing out whea 19 errors and I didn't know what a whea 19 error about processor parity meant and google didnt help so I decided to ask the intel support people what it meant obviously I did not tell them I was ocing...

Well they told me to run some processor utility they have that apparently isn't updated for ivy bridge and it said my chip was bad so I rma'd it but in the end nothing was probably wrong with that chip besides being a dog for ocing.

I have confirmed through various other people with ivy bridge chips no one can pass the bclk test on that utility. Alot of people on the ivy bridge owners thread tried too lol. Oh well in the end its a win for me cause i got a $20 newegg gift cert w/ the new chip and it was already $5 cheaper and a much better ocer no whea errors since I got it.

oh yea and that old chip didn't throw out whea errors when stock settings so apparently I did not have enough vcore but I was already at 1.2 for 4.4 so im glad I got a different chip this one runs cooler too.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Damn you man...the voltages on these chips are all over the place...I cant get 4.5 unless I am all the way up to 1.285. I dont know if I am doing something wrong or the chip is just the way it is....any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2390286/width/600/height/338]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2390286/width/600/height/338[/URL] Also cant get ram to run anything more than 2400 Mhz....whether 4 GB kit or 8 GB kit..[/QUOTE]
> 
> 1.28v is about what mine needs also. Some of them are just lame.
> 1.22v for 4.40GHz
> 1.17v for 4.30GHz -- It makes no sense, how sharply the requirement rises upwards of here.
> 1.13v for 4.25GHz
> 
> But I don't know if a 3570K needs to be any faster. It can run SLI anything like this.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> lol my new 3570k is so much better than my last one. running 4.6 this time @ 1.175 vcore been prime stable for 15 hours now


Awesome! glad to hear the new chip is a much better overclocker


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Damn you man...the voltages on these chips are all over the place...I cant get 4.5 unless I am all the way up to 1.285. I dont know if I am doing something wrong or the chip is just the way it is....any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also cant get ram to run anything more than 2400 Mhz....whether 4 GB kit or 8 GB kit..


Weird some of you guys w/3570's need so much voltage. I was able to get my 3770K HT down to 1.260 w/AVX, 1.248 w/o AVX. Seems like the longer I have it the more the voltage goes down.
I haven't been able to get my Trident 2400 ram to run any higher. I've tried loosening timings, raising voltage, nothing helps. I was looking at the TT article where they overclocked it to 2600 and figured out mine runs faster at 2400 than their overclock did at 2600. Just irks me I can't get 2600, but I'm no ram expert so probably someone else could do it.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Well they told me to run some processor utility they have that apparently isn't updated for ivy bridge and it said my chip was bad so I rma'd it but in the end nothing was probably wrong with that chip besides being a dog for ocing.
> I have confirmed through various other people with ivy bridge chips no one can pass the bclk test on that utility.


I ran that test as well after seeing your post. That test thinks the bclk for IVY is 133 (like you said not updated for IVY). I edited bclk parameters to allow 35% variance on bclk, then it will pass bclk test, and for a brief flash you see expected bclk 133, measured 100.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Well they told me to run some processor utility they have that apparently isn't updated for ivy bridge and it said my chip was bad so I rma'd it but in the end nothing was probably wrong with that chip besides being a dog for ocing.


So you RMAd the CPU based on it not passing the intel software test and they sent you another????


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> So you RMAd the CPU based on it not passing the intel software test and they sent you another????


Please answer this question... because this could be fantastic.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Please answer this question... because this could be fantastic.


Yeah he got a new one lol


----------



## bgineng

What is this test called?


----------



## Nihilo

Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool


----------



## Orc Warlord

can someone add me to the list?

4.5ghz 1.208v HT on, i posted SS a few pages ago.

i only have a 16gb ram kit running at 1600mhz (corsair blue vengeance)


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> can someone add me to the list?
> 4.5ghz 1.208v HT on, i posted SS a few pages ago.
> i only have a 16gb ram kit running at 1600mhz (corsair blue vengeance)


Send munaim a pm with the link to your post.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> So you RMAd the CPU based on it not passing the intel software test and they sent you another????


well newegg does not cross ship cpu's but since according to intel it was broken hell yea I RMA'd it and I just bought another so I did not have to wait for them to give me my money back for the first one. Obviously it was not broken intel was just being stupid by having people run a utility that one of the tests was not updated for ivy......


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well newegg does not cross ship cpu's but since according to intel it was broken hell yea I RMA'd it and I just bought another so I did not have to wait for them to give me my money back for the first one. Obviously it was not broken intel was just being stupid by having people run a utility that one of the tests was not updated for ivy......


But you got a better chip out of the deal, so it was a win for you!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> But you got a better chip out of the deal, so it was a win for you!


indeed and im super excited too cause this one is awesome


----------



## bebimbap

Using OFF SET for vCore is *pointless*
If you are using offset voltages it is an unnecessary challenge, I retract my earlier statement on using offset for final OC settings for 4ghz+ overclocks here is why.

my cpu runs anywhere from 1.1509v to 1.1859v for VID in the 4.6-4.8ghz range. offset would have to be +0.20 to be stable.
Even at constant speed and load, VID fluctuates from -/+ 0.03v
even at "ultra high" cpu LLC since the voltage is dependent on VID i get anywhere from 1.3509v to 1.3859v
so even at 4.6ghz i need 1.165v+ to be stable, but with offset, there is a -/+0.03 extra the cpu is being fed, so my temps are actually HIGHER than with a constant voltage.

Offset was made so you would 1) have lower temps/power consumption because of lower idle voltage, 2) because of lower voltage your chip lasts longer....
for #1 I ran AIDA64 and saw what kind of power consumption the chip is capable of.

cpu with 1.170vCore at idle is around 8W
cpu with 0.800vCore at idle is around 7W

So lets assume 5W difference and your computer is on 24/7/365. or 8760hours a year. @ $0.11 a Kilowatt-hour, you would pay an additional <$5 a year.....
But since it is not on 24/7/365 and you will probably be using your comp at non-idle state, the money you save would be closer to $1 per year.
So if you were to think about using Offset, I think it's better just to maintain your voltage at a constant and dont deal with the headaches of trying to figure out your stable offset voltage.

for #2 I'm going to go with, since my running temps are lower, the benefit of lower load temps outweighs the lower temps i get at idle.

So if my assumptions are correct, there no point in using offset.

Also...
people say changing CPU PLL up or down helps them. I haven't had to change mine yet and 4.7g at 1.250v is stable for me with stock 1.80v CPU PLL.
My system is actually less stable if i change it from default. I've looked up what cpu pll is for and its for clocks around the cores.

Now heat coming from a process is proportional to the energy required by the system. for instance 1.8v cpu pll multiplied by the current is the energy it needs.
I'm assuming PLL doesn't need much current since all it's doing is figuring out the clock. so if the current is very small lets say 0.1A then you are running <0.2W from it.
lets assume a completely inefficient process so it will generate all 0.2W of heat from the energy it uses.
so compared to the 95W of heat an IB cpu is producing, the heat coming from cpu PLL is 0.2% of all the heat generated. even at 1% it is not much, and that is over estimating by a lot.
So I would say just leave it at 1.80v to make OCing easier.


----------



## christpunchers

I'm getting "rounding error" in one of my 8 threads in Prime95 when I run FFT 1344/1344 with 90% ram. That's after maybe 3 hours.

Should I increase my vccio voltage (auto gives me 1.05).


----------



## shiftwig113

What kind of black magic sorcery are you guys into?


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> Using OFF SET for vCore is *pointless*
> If you are using offset voltages it is an unnecessary challenge, I retract my earlier statement on using offset for final OC settings for 4ghz+ overclocks here is why.
> my cpu runs anywhere from 1.1509v to 1.1859v for VID in the 4.6-4.8ghz range. offset would have to be +0.20 to be stable.
> Even at constant speed and load, VID fluctuates from -/+ 0.03v
> even at "ultra high" cpu LLC since the voltage is dependent on VID i get anywhere from 1.3509v to 1.3859v
> so even at 4.6ghz i need 1.165v+ to be stable, but with offset, there is a -/+0.03 extra the cpu is being fed, so my temps are actually HIGHER than with a constant voltage.
> Offset was made so you would 1) have lower temps/power consumption because of lower idle voltage, 2) because of lower voltage your chip lasts longer....
> for #1 I ran AIDA64 and saw what kind of power consumption the chip is capable of.
> cpu with 1.170vCore at idle is around 8W
> cpu with 0.800vCore at idle is around 7W
> So lets assume 5W difference and your computer is on 24/7/365. or 8760hours a year. @ $0.11 a Kilowatt-hour, you would pay an additional <$5 a year.....
> But since it is not on 24/7/365 and you will probably be using your comp at non-idle state, the money you save would be closer to $1 per year.
> So if you were to think about using Offset, I think it's better just to maintain your voltage at a constant and dont deal with the headaches of trying to figure out your stable offset voltage.
> for #2 I'm going to go with, since my running temps are lower, the benefit of lower load temps outweighs the lower temps i get at idle.
> So if my assumptions are correct, there no point in using offset.
> Also...
> people say changing CPU PLL up or down helps them. I haven't had to change mine yet and 4.7g at 1.250v is stable for me with stock 1.80v CPU PLL.
> My system is actually less stable if i change it from default. I've looked up what cpu pll is for and its for clocks around the cores.
> Now heat coming from a process is proportional to the energy required by the system. for instance 1.8v cpu pll multiplied by the current is the energy it needs.
> I'm assuming PLL doesn't need much current since all it's doing is figuring out the clock. so if the current is very small lets say 0.1A then you are running <0.2W from it.
> lets assume a completely inefficient process so it will generate all 0.2W of heat from the energy it uses.
> so compared to the 95W of heat an IB cpu is producing, the heat coming from cpu PLL is 0.2% of all the heat generated. even at 1% it is not much, and that is over estimating by a lot.
> So I would say just leave it at 1.80v to make OCing easier.


Have you tried manual to see if the VID fluctuates or not? I'm ok with the .03 diff. since at idle I'm running at ~25C. At 1.24 I'm running roughly ~35-45C so I'd rather use offset to keep my temps lower on idle. That .03 is due to these programs not reading the exacty voltage. If you used an actual meter, it would stay a constant number.


----------



## bebimbap

vCore = Offset + VID
my sensor is updates at a change of 0.002v

VID changes even if you keep load constant.
you could turn C-states off to keep VID constant but then what's the point of using offset since you'll be running at full speed entire time.
even at 1.165v 4.6ghz my temps are 21-47c playing d3.
Anyway I tested my setup with Offset and with constant voltage and all other settings the same.

these are my conclusions Constant voltage is more stable
constant voltages has lower max temps.
constant voltages don't change with "very high" LLC even during load.

My theory is because the voltage is changing from 0.800v to what ever load is 1.207 max at 0.02v offset, if the voltage is not high enough by the time the cpu needs it, you are unstable
so in conclusion you need higher transient response from your VRMs or higher base voltage which offsets any temp or power savings you get from having used offset.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> vCore = Offset + VID
> my sensor is updates at a change of 0.002v
> VID changes even if you keep load constant.
> you could turn C-states off to keep VID constant but then what's the point of using offset since you'll be running at full speed entire time.
> even at 1.165v 4.6ghz my temps are 21-47c playing d3.
> Anyway I tested my setup with Offset and with constant voltage and all other settings the same.
> these are my conclusions Constant voltage is more stable
> constant voltages has lower max temps.
> constant voltages don't change with "very high" LLC even during load.
> My theory is because the voltage is changing from 0.800v to what ever load is 1.207 max at 0.02v offset, if the voltage is not high enough by the time the cpu needs it, you are unstable
> so in conclusion you need higher transient response from your VRMs or higher base voltage which offsets any temp or power savings you get from having used offset.


What were the actual temp differences? If it's like 2-3C, not big enough of a deal. I mean, 50C isn't really that big of a deal either. You shouldn't be reaching past mid 60s in real world applications anyway, so is it really that big of an issue?


----------



## bebimbap

The problem is not the temps, it's what voltage you have to set it to.
so because of "transient response" your voltage doesn't instantly go up to where it needs to be.
it has a rate, and if the voltage isn't where it needs to be when your cpu is up to speed, you will become unstable and may crash an app or BSOD
so when offset you have to set your voltage much higher than you need to counter this or set VRM at higher state. thus negating power savings/temps/cpu longevity.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> The problem is not the temps, it's what voltage you have to set it to.
> so because of "transient response" your voltage doesn't instantly go up to where it needs to be.
> it has a rate, and if the voltage isn't where it needs to be when your cpu is up to speed, you will become unstable and may crash an app or BSOD
> so when offset you have to set your voltage much higher than you need to counter this or set VRM at higher state. thus negating power savings/temps/cpu longevity.


Actually, for mine, my offset is almost the exact same as I had to set it to for manual mode. My load voltage using offset is actually right where the VID is for me.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> Using OFF SET for vCore is *pointless*
> If you are using offset voltages it is an unnecessary challenge, I retract my earlier statement on using offset for final OC settings for 4ghz+ overclocks here is why.
> my cpu runs anywhere from 1.1509v to 1.1859v for VID in the 4.6-4.8ghz range. offset would have to be +0.20 to be stable.
> Even at constant speed and load, VID fluctuates from -/+ 0.03v
> even at "ultra high" cpu LLC since the voltage is dependent on VID i get anywhere from 1.3509v to 1.3859v
> so even at 4.6ghz i need 1.165v+ to be stable, but with offset, there is a -/+0.03 extra the cpu is being fed, so my temps are actually HIGHER than with a constant voltage.
> Offset was made so you would 1) have lower temps/power consumption because of lower idle voltage, 2) because of lower voltage your chip lasts longer....
> for #1 I ran AIDA64 and saw what kind of power consumption the chip is capable of.
> cpu with 1.170vCore at idle is around 8W
> cpu with 0.800vCore at idle is around 7W
> So lets assume 5W difference and your computer is on 24/7/365. or 8760hours a year. @ $0.11 a Kilowatt-hour, you would pay an additional <$5 a year.....
> But since it is not on 24/7/365 and you will probably be using your comp at non-idle state, the money you save would be closer to $1 per year.
> So if you were to think about using Offset, I think it's better just to maintain your voltage at a constant and dont deal with the headaches of trying to figure out your stable offset voltage.
> for #2 I'm going to go with, since my running temps are lower, the benefit of lower load temps outweighs the lower temps i get at idle.
> So if my assumptions are correct, there no point in using offset.
> Also...
> people say changing CPU PLL up or down helps them. I haven't had to change mine yet and 4.7g at 1.250v is stable for me with stock 1.80v CPU PLL.
> My system is actually less stable if i change it from default. I've looked up what cpu pll is for and its for clocks around the cores.
> Now heat coming from a process is proportional to the energy required by the system. for instance 1.8v cpu pll multiplied by the current is the energy it needs.
> I'm assuming PLL doesn't need much current since all it's doing is figuring out the clock. so if the current is very small lets say 0.1A then you are running <0.2W from it.
> lets assume a completely inefficient process so it will generate all 0.2W of heat from the energy it uses.
> so compared to the 95W of heat an IB cpu is producing, the heat coming from cpu PLL is 0.2% of all the heat generated. even at 1% it is not much, and that is over estimating by a lot.
> So I would say just leave it at 1.80v to make OCing easier.


there is misinformation all over about offsets... it's like everyone is trying to figure it out and spreading their own theories into the pot despite my efforts to educate

I just made this post yesterday helping someone else. Please refer to it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1259381/help-with-offset-vcore-2700k-w-maximus-v-gene-5ghz#post_17303044


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> there is misinformation all over about offsets... it's like everyone is trying to figure it out and spreading their own theories into the pot despite my efforts to educate
> I just made this post yesterday helping someone else. Please refer to it.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1259381/help-with-offset-vcore-2700k-w-maximus-v-gene-5ghz#post_17303044


I just read your post. So, I have all C states enabled, speedstep enabled, and did a 12 hour custome prime 27.7 run with 10 min intervals and 12 GB of RAM. So, am I still not stable? My idle is like 1.04v or so. My full load on prime was about 1.24.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> I just read your post. So, I have all C states enabled, speedstep enabled, and did a 12 hour custome prime 27.7 run with 10 min intervals and 12 GB of RAM. So, am I still not stable? My idle is like 1.04v or so. My full load on prime was about 1.24.


prime will tell you if you do 20-30 minutes with 1 thread and don't do anything else (leave your computer alone)... if it's still going after 30 mins, you're good

edit: I can make a prediction for you tho going off sig rig... if your LLC is 50% or more, i bet it'll crash under 1-thread load... 25% is 50/50 with those volts. I say this only if you found the minimum stable volts for 8-threads.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> prime will tell you if you do 20-30 minutes with 1 thread and don't do anything else (leave your computer alone)... if it's still going after 30 mins, you're good
> edit: I can make a prediction for you tho going off sig rig... if your LLC is 50% or more, i bet it'll crash under 1-thread load... 25% is 50/50 with those volts. I say this only if you found the minimum stable volts for 8-threads.


Ok, so I should test each physical core? Or all 8 cores? And how do I do them individually? I want to test this out. I also have my LLC at 50% (I think...I'm at work).


----------



## Iketh

no, just set prime to 1 thread and let it bounce around in your processor... it'll crash if 1.24v is your minimum stable for 8 threads


----------



## Nihilo

Ok, I'll try that out tonight and post back.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> prime will tell you if you do 20-30 minutes with 1 thread and don't do anything else (leave your computer alone)... if it's still going after 30 mins, you're good
> edit: I can make a prediction for you tho going off sig rig... if your LLC is 50% or more, i bet it'll crash under 1-thread load... 25% is 50/50 with those volts. I say this only if you found the minimum stable volts for 8-threads.


yes that is what i was saying, you have to set your volts much higher with offset for your cpu compared to constant volt


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> yes that is what i was saying, you have to set your volts much higher with offset for your cpu compared to constant volt


No you don't. I linked a post for you to read.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> there is misinformation all over about offsets... it's like everyone is trying to figure it out and spreading their own theories into the pot *despite my efforts to educate*
> I just made this post yesterday helping someone else. Please refer to it.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1259381/help-with-offset-vcore-2700k-w-maximus-v-gene-5ghz#post_17303044
> 
> here is your post ;


Quote:


> You must check stability using 1 thread in prime if you're using offsets with c3 and c6 enabled. You also can not use any LLC in this scenario. It's not possible to get it 100% stable unless you severely overvolt during 8-thread loads.
> 
> If you have c3 and c6 disabled and still crashing in light loads, then you're using too high LLC. *The higher your LLC, the less voltage you receive during workloads* that are less demanding than prime (or whatever software you used to verify your overclock.) This is easy to witness for yourself if you pay attention to volts while using any other software that puts a constant load on the CPU. I like to stabilize with prime, then check volts in Handbrake/FaH/WCG and verify the drop isn't too severe. *Some droppage* is normal and perfectly safe and is one of the advantages of using offsets. Frankly, if you're using 3/5 LLC or less (50% or less for my board), you won't have this issue.
> 
> In other words, *I have never gotten an offset overclock 100% stable using 4/5 or 5/5 LLC without overvolting for prime loads.*
> 
> Also, getting an offset overclock stable with c3 and c6 enabled has huge power saving advantages in gaming and any other 1-3 thread loads. The highest voltage I can do it with my board is 1.34 prime volts (again with 0% LLC).
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention speedstep. *Speedstep adds another dimension to the light-loading stability that I just don't bother with. I always disable it*. (Using speedstep with offsets raises the voltage requirement for light loads.) I have a kill-a-watt for my system and I've never found a benefit using it. Several workloads are faster with it disabled anyhow, such as x264.
> 
> EDIT2: One last thing, lowering PLL kills offset overclocks because it also raises the voltage requirement for light loads. The higher the PLL, the less volts required for 1-thread loads. Again, if c3 and c6 is disabled, this is not an issue.


so this is how you trying to "educate" the public ??? ....LoL ,i will only say.."get of your high horse" sunny boy ,there is no clear formula but the basics are already posted and very simple (there is no two processors alike and more then one mobo )
EDIT; your post is just full of facepalm bro...lol


----------



## samwiches

Uh, it boils down to this: An increase of LLC will widen the gap between idle and load voltage. Leaving LLC off (or low) and raising offset instead will shorten the gap between idle and load voltage. A shorter gap can help you avoid issues with C3/C6 and transient response.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> so this is how you trying to "educate" the public ??? ....LoL ,i will only say.."get of your high horse" sunny boy ,there is no clear formula but the basics are already posted and very simple (there is no two processors alike and more then one mobo )
> EDIT; your post is just full of facepalm bro...lol


Why am I on a high horse? What is your problem?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Uh, it boils down to this: An increase of LLC will widen the gap between idle and load voltage. Leaving LLC off (or low) and raising offset instead will shorten the gap between idle and load voltage. A shorter gap can help you avoid issues with C3/C6 and transient response.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Uh, it boils down to this: An increase of LLC will widen the gap between idle and load voltage. Leaving LLC off (or low) and raising offset instead will shorten the gap between idle and load voltage. A shorter gap can help you avoid issues with C3/C6 and transient response.
Click to expand...

Well, Luke isn't that basically what Iketh posted?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Uh, it boils down to this: An increase of LLC will widen the gap between idle and load voltage. Leaving LLC off (or low) and raising offset instead will shorten the gap between idle and load voltage. A shorter gap can help you avoid issues with C3/C6 and transient response.


Yes, and increasing LLC widens the gap between 8-thread prime load and most other 8-thread loads. It also increases the gap between 8-thread prime load and 1-thread loads. These two factors are what gives everyone problems with their offset overclocks.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> so this is how you trying to "educate" the public ??? ....LoL ,i will only say.."get of your high horse" sunny boy ,there is no clear formula but the basics are already posted and very simple (there is no two processors alike and more then one mobo )
> EDIT; your post is just full of facepalm bro...lol


Why would you post that and run? Don't be a coward...


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


i know this, this is the reason of why i posted what i posted.

lets assume HIGH LLC so there is a large gap
so because the gap is so wide the volts might not be enough in the middle, so your cpu stalls and offset needs to be raise a lot compared to constant for high OC
verdict: high offset needed because mid load / single threaded voltage requirement. so under load: higher temps because of more volts might raise your peak volts higher than 1.35v ***

lets assume a LOW LLC so there is a small gap
because of the small gap, idle volts are higher than with high LLC (~1.08v) and then your high side will be 1.3v+ because of the small LLC there is droop, under large load the cpu will droop back to 1.15v which might starve your cpu
verdict: high offset required because load voltage will droop a lot, and voltage peaks might be higher than 1.35v ***

lets assume a MID LLC so mid gap
there is SOME droop you will have to raise your offset so max voltage is much higher than at constant voltage and the cpu stalls when the voltage doesn't ramp up small loads or switching cpus.... so both the negatives of high and low LLC when on HIGH OC.

in the end, no advantage when having a high OC...
AGREED this is GREAT if on stock or very small OC, since 3.9ghz is stable at 0.9v which is very close to the 0.75v min that can occurs with offset and high llc and but load doesn't matter.
but even on my first post, I said Offset is just not worth it if you have a high OC I did not say "any OC"

*** intel recommends 1.35v as highest voltage put through an IB cpu without exotic cooling.

*Edited for conciseness


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Why would you post that and run? Don't be a coward...


who is running ..your post is just your opinion and full of holes the size of your empty ( insert here) ,there is no point arguing with you ,if the settings and the way you running your OC works for you that's all that matters but to state that everyone is full of it and you know more than anyone here is just immature to say the list ,you can read the thread linked in my sig and if you disagree with something you are more than welcome to post there and i will reply if you have something worth arguing/sharing


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> who is running ..your post is just your opinion and full of holes the size of your empty ( insert here) ,there is no point arguing with you ,if the settings and the way you running your OC works for you that's all that matters but to state that everyone is full of it and you know more than anyone here is just immature to say the list ,you can read the thread linked in my sig and if you disagree with something you are more than welcome to post there and i will reply if you have something worth arguing/sharing


And this is your opinion. I am all for a debate, but a debate is not what you're bringing to the table. You've contributed nothing at all.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> i know this, this is the reason of why i posted what i posted.
> lets assume HIGH LLC so there is a large gap
> so because the gap is so wide the volts might not be enough in the middle, so your cpu stalls and offset needs to be raise a lot compared to constant for high OC
> verdict: high offset needed because mid load / single threaded voltage requirement. so under load: higher temps because of more volts might raise your peak volts higher than 1.35v ***
> lets assume a LOW LLC so there is a small gap
> because of the small gap, idle volts are higher than with high LLC (~1.08v) and then your high side will be 1.3v+ because of the small LLC there is droop, under large load the cpu will droop back to 1.15v which might starve your cpu
> verdict: high offset required because load voltage will droop a lot, and voltage peaks might be higher than 1.35v ***
> lets assume a MID LLC so mid gap
> there is SOME droop you will have to raise your offset so max voltage is much higher than at constant voltage and the cpu stalls when the voltage doesn't ramp up small loads or switching cpus.... so both the negatives of high and low LLC when on HIGH OC.
> in the end, no advantage when having a high OC...
> AGREED this is GREAT if on stock or very small OC, since 3.9ghz is stable at 0.9v which is very close to the 0.75v min that can occurs with offset and high llc and but load doesn't matter.
> but even on my first post, I said Offset is just not worth it if you have a high OC I did not say "any OC"
> *** intel recommends 1.35v as highest voltage put through an IB cpu without exotic cooling.
> *Edited for conciseness


Then explain why, in all of these scenarios, disabling c3 and c6 will prevent the need to raise offset.

EDIT: I'll go ahead and explain why. It's because the gap between idle and load is *irrelevant*. People are mistaking light load instability for inadequate VRM response, when I believe it's simply too low light-load volts. I'd put money on this if I could. I'm not trying to act like a know-it-all and would _*love*_ to be proven wrong.


----------



## coolhandluke41

hey Iketh...look @ the title of this thread...


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> hey Iketh...look @ the title of this thread...


Why on earth wouldn't you say that to bebimbap whom I initially responded to? To me, this just proves you have a hidden agenda.


----------



## coolhandluke41

here is my little contribution to this club ,will try to go for 5.0 latter today or this weekend










EDIT ; does anyone here have 3770K with a very weak IMC ? i like this CPU (low voltage) and i'm hard pressed to return it because of 2400 wall on it


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Why on earth wouldn't you say that to bebimbap whom I initially responded to? To me, this just proves you have a hidden agenda.


I don't think that was to me since he said "hey Iketh..."

I didn't know there was confusion as to why I posted on this thread.......
this is the last response of the night for me, i'll respond in the morning again, if i need to

anyway, yes I was saying for the EASE of OCing at high clocks on IB which are temp constrained, and for daily use which is the reason why we prime 12+ hours
1) don't use offset because your temps will be higher than they need to be for max OC, which limits IB max oc
2) for daily use with high OC you will probably run into more headaches than need because of the light loads
3) energy savings aren't real since you want C-states on according to intel, and why i did the math.
4) random blue screens and freeze on light loads.

now if you want to just have fun and see what all the hype is about and the challenge of it then go for it. But if you want max stable clocks, offset is not the way to go.

side note: thank you coolhandluke41 you understood the point i was trying to make by posting on this thread instead of the "offset mode overclocking start guide and thread"

sorry about he confusion, I just thought there was an understanding as to why I posted here, which was to help others OC to their stable max.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> here is my little contribution to this club ,will try to go for 5.0 latter today or this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT ; does anyone here have 3770K with a very weak IMC ? i like this CPU (low voltage) and i'm hard pressed to return it because of 2400 wall on it


I have heard of one that was worse, one of the bench team got one that wouldn't do 2000Mhz memory, now that is a weak imc. How much vccio you running? With 2 x tridentx 1.2V was good for me up to 2600 - 2800Mhz.

edit: just remembering I used higher vccio for booting in at 6Ghz +, I'll have to try a new board tomorrow on normal cooling & test out memory...


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I don't think that was to me since he said "hey Iketh..."


lol who said that was to you? I asked him why he didn't say that to you instead... come on this is getting comical.
Quote:


> 1) don't use offset because your temps will be higher than they need to be for max OC, which limits IB max oc


That's not true at all. In fact, it's the complete opposite. You're basing that statement on your opinion that you need to overvolt to get light load stable, *which is entirely incorrect*. I've already explained why you don't need to raise offset, but you chose to ignore it.
Quote:


> 2) for daily use with high OC you will probably run into more headaches than need because of the light loads


If you disable c3/c6/EIST, these headaches are eliminated.
Quote:


> energy savings aren't real since you want C-states on according to intel, and why i did the math.


There are energy savings if using offset without c3 and c6. Set your manual overclock using Prime and then run any _normal_ program such as Handbrake/FaH/WCG and check your volts/watts. Now set the same overclock using offsets and run the same _normal_ program. Your volts and watts will be lower. The lower the LLC you used on the manual overclock, the larger your power savings going to offset. This is easy to test for yourself, so don't take my word for it.

EDIT: But this isn't even the reason I use offsets for high overclocks! The real benefit is that I feel much better that my 1.43v 4.6ghz prime overclock runs at 1.4v-1.408v in FaH! *This is the real reason to use offset with high overclocks!*
Quote:


> 4) random blue screens and freeze on light loads.


Isn't this the same as 2?
Quote:


> offset is not the way to go.


Please stop. It definitely has more variables you have to consider, but that's what makes it fun for me.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I have heard of one that was worse, one of the bench team got one that wouldn't do 2000Mhz memory, now that is a weak imc. How much vccio you running? With 2 x tridentx 1.2V was good for me up to 2600 - 2800Mhz.
> edit: just remembering I used higher vccio for booting in at 6Ghz +, I'll have to try a new board tomorrow on normal cooling & test out memory...


I have try 4 different sets of RAM which should be capable of going north of 2400 with ease
8Gb Gskill F3-2400C10D-8GZH
8GB Gskill F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL
4GB Gskill F3-18400CL8D-4GBPPIS
4GB G.skill F3-17600CL7D-4GBPIS
VCCIO from 1.1~1.2 and on the last kit which i'm running now ( F3-2400C10D-8GZH ) 1.8v DDR,i have try every possible bios setting with no avail (won't post)








this chip don't need a lot of voltage but It bothers me that i can't go higher (i may keep this one for 24/7) and get another one for bench ...or should i return it ,what you think ?
Thanks 420


----------



## Nihilo

Iketh, ok how do I get Prime to run on one core and bounce around through all of them?? And also, if I turn C states off, I'll have better energy savings? Is that C3 and C6 only or do I need to turn C1E off, too? If I turn that one off, won't my volts always stay up and not go back down? And if I turn speedstep off, won't that turn off my down clocking at idle?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Iketh, ok how do I get Prime to run on one core and bounce around through all of them???


In the stress test window, in the middle there is an option that says "Number of torture test threads to run." Set that to 1. That's it. I recommend clicking custom though and setting ram to 80-90% of max and changing "Time to run each FFT size" to 2 minutes.
Quote:


> And also, if I turn C states off, I'll have better energy savings? Is that C3 and C6 only or do I need to turn C1E off, too? If I turn that one off, won't my volts always stay up and not go back down? And if I turn speedstep off, won't that turn off my down clocking at idle?


No, the way you have yours set now is the maximum energy savings. c3/c6 fluctuate volts during 0-99% cpu load and is your biggest energy saver during general computing such as gaming. c1e is what lowers your cpu's multiplier to 16x when idle. Keep this enabled. Speedstep fluctuates your multiplier during 1%-99% loads. I personally prefer to disable this no matter what overclock i'm using.


----------



## Nihilo

Ok this is what I got...I think this has to do with pagefile size which is already at a ridiculous size. It only does this when I set the amount of RAM to test over 12 GB...


----------



## Iketh

Yes that's swapfile issue. Forget setting mem usage, just do the regular blend with 1 thread.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Iketh, ok how do I get Prime to run on one core and bounce around through all of them???
> 
> 
> 
> In the stress test window, in the middle there is an option that says "Number of torture test threads to run." Set that to 1. That's it. I recommend clicking custom though and setting ram to 80-90% of max and changing "Time to run each FFT size" to 2 minutes.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And also, if I turn C states off, I'll have better energy savings? Is that C3 and C6 only or do I need to turn C1E off, too? If I turn that one off, won't my volts always stay up and not go back down? And if I turn speedstep off, won't that turn off my down clocking at idle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the way you have yours set now is the maximum energy savings. c3/c6 fluctuate volts during 0-99% cpu load and is your biggest energy saver during general computing such as gaming. c1e is what lowers your cpu's multiplier to 16x when idle. Keep this enabled. Speedstep fluctuates your multiplier during 1%-99% loads. I personally prefer to disable this no matter what overclock i'm using.
Click to expand...

This is testing for random/idle BSOD while using an offset?


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> prime will tell you if you do 20-30 minutes with 1 thread and don't do anything else (leave your computer alone)... if it's still going after 30 mins, you're good
> edit: I can make a prediction for you tho going off sig rig... if your LLC is 50% or more, i bet it'll crash under 1-thread load... 25% is 50/50 with those volts. I say this only if you found the minimum stable volts for 8-threads.


So here's Prime after 2.5 hours and still going...on one thread











Not a single issue and my LLC is at 50% and I'm fairly certain I'm at the lowest volts for stable 8 threads because any lower and I'd either get a BSOD or Prime would crash.


----------



## NAWZ77

is this a good batch number 3208C139


----------



## NAWZ77

dose batch number mean anything


----------



## Nihilo

Not really. Buying a chip is like playing the lottery. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.


----------



## FtW 420

IB is similar to SB with batches, you can get 2 chips from the same batch that overclock pretty differently. Like Nihilo said, it's a silicon lottery. Only difference is ivy likes cold, cooler you can run the chip, the better it will do, sandy didn't care if it was cooled by ln2 or air, it would hit a wall & stop there.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I have heard of one that was worse, one of the bench team got one that wouldn't do 2000Mhz memory, now that is a weak imc. How much vccio you running? With 2 x tridentx 1.2V was good for me up to 2600 - 2800Mhz.
> edit: just remembering I used higher vccio for booting in at 6Ghz +, I'll have to try a new board tomorrow on normal cooling & test out memory...


Interested to see what you get. I am stuck at 2400 Mhz as well.


----------



## FtW 420

This is the highest I've run on ivy so far, hoping I get some time to try to get higher for the g skill comp that is running this month.


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Please stop. *It definitely has more variables you have to consider*


This completely. I posted this a day and a half ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1260045/speedstep-not-working/10#post_17300324

People seem to think they _have_ to disable any energy saving 'features', that they _have_ to use manual voltage, and that they _have_ to use a super high LLC setting otherwise they can't achieve a stable OC. This just isn't true, it just requires more thought. I have EIST enabled, and C1E, C3 and C6 set to auto, using offset voltage and no LLC. I can assure everyone I am completely stable under all loading conditions.

Also after extensive testing with C states disabled / enabled / on auto, SSD performance with C states disabled, in particular 4k-64thrd reads, are crippled. I actually found the best performance leaving them on auto. This is easy for anyone to test with AS-SSD.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Interested to see what you get. I am stuck at 2400 Mhz as well.


Me too. I'm running the G Skill F3-2400C10D-8GTX 1.65v ram. I cannot go higher than 24x although it performs OK. Tweaktown said they were able to achieve x26 with looser timings and CR2, but I think they must have made some Blck adjustments in there. I'm not going to touch the Blck right now, I'm back to stock Profile 1 settings. Watching the DDR voltage in HWINFO I see almost 1.7v is being applied at my x45 OC.
Here's my Aida results: Read speed 23311, write 23530, copy 27490, latency 32.2ns.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> This completely. I posted this a day and a half ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1260045/speedstep-not-working/10#post_17300324
> People seem to think they _have_ to disable any energy saving 'features', that they _have_ to use manual voltage, and that they _have_ to use a super high LLC setting otherwise they can't achieve a stable OC. This just isn't true, it just requires more thought. I have EIST enabled, and C1E, C3 and C6 set to auto, using offset voltage and no LLC. I can assure everyone I am completely stable under all loading conditions.
> Also after extensive testing with C states disabled / enabled / on auto, SSD performance with C states disabled, in particular 4k-64thrd reads, are crippled. I actually found the best performance leaving them on auto. This is easy for anyone to test with AS-SSD.


Oops, missed this.
Yep. Only advantage I've seen to disabling C3/C6 & EIST is the cpu settles down completely at idle to 1600. Otherwise I've always got one core or another maxing out. I use a Medium LLC, though, and DVID, and it seems to balance out well. Medium LLC on this board isn't much.
But I'm only pointing out what I've observed.


----------



## Matt-Matt

EDIT: Just read all of OP..

Is it just me or does anyone else get "Bad Multi's".. 'cause 44x and 48x are bad for myself!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> This completely. I posted this a day and a half ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1260045/speedstep-not-working/10#post_17300324
> People seem to think they _have_ to disable any energy saving 'features', that they _have_ to use manual voltage, and that they _have_ to use a super high LLC setting otherwise they can't achieve a stable OC. This just isn't true, it just requires more thought. I have EIST enabled, and C1E, C3 and C6 set to auto, using offset voltage and no LLC. I can assure everyone I am completely stable under all loading conditions.
> Also after extensive testing with C states disabled / enabled / on auto, SSD performance with C states disabled, in particular 4k-64thrd reads, are crippled. I actually found the best performance leaving them on auto. This is easy for anyone to test with AS-SSD.


You do know - unless something has changed going from Z68 to Z77 (?) - that leaving the C states to AUTO = DISABLED when you're running an OC?

There are no gains in 4k-64thrds reads with having them enabled (C3, C6 or both at the same time), can you post this gain you see? What you will see is a reduction in single queue 4k reads which is exactly what you don't want etc.

Regarding *C1E, not sure why anyone disables this, why wouldn't you want your multi to go down. I don't think anyone recommends this.

*Fixed.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> So here's Prime after 2.5 hours and still going...on one thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single issue and my LLC is at 50% and I'm fairly certain I'm at the lowest volts for stable 8 threads because any lower and I'd either get a BSOD or Prime would crash.


well then good!... be sure to check for whea 19 errors

What's the next voltage you tried below 1.24?

You mind telling me the cpuz volts during 1-thread prime? I'm getting ivy soon and this will give me a good light load/full load ratio.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Regarding EIST, not sure why anyone disables this, why wouldn't you want your multi to go down. I don't think anyone recommends this.


EIST fluctuates your multi during 1-99% loading. C1E is what brings your multi down to 16x at idle. Disabling EIST shows gains in some benches, namely x264.


----------



## error-id10t

oops, thanks fixed.


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You do know - unless something has changed going from Z68 to Z77 (?) - that leaving the C states to AUTO = DISABLED when you're running an OC?
> There are no gains in 4k-64thrds reads with having them enabled (C3, C6 or both at the same time), can you post this gain you see? What you will see is a reduction in single queue 4k reads which is exactly what you don't want etc.
> Regarding *C1E, not sure why anyone disables this, why wouldn't you want your multi to go down. I don't think anyone recommends this.
> *Fixed.


I have tested this over and over:

*4k-64thrd reads*

C states disabled - 130mb/s
C states enabled - 230mb/s
C states on auto - 270mb/s

It says plain as day in the Asus manual that they do not recommend changing C3 and C6 from their default state of Auto as setting it to anything else can (and clearly does) affect Sata3 performance.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> I have tested this over and over:
> *4k-64thrd reads*
> C states disabled - 130mb/s
> C states enabled - 230mb/s
> C states on auto - 270mb/s
> It says plain as day in the Asus manual that they do not recommend changing C3 and C6 from their default state of Auto as setting it to anything else can (and clearly does) affect Sata3 performance.


+rep! Thanks for this.

I'm curious how auto is using c states. Is it fluctuating between on and off?


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> +rep! Thanks for this.
> I'm curious how auto is using c states. Is it fluctuating between on and off?


I'd love to know this too. Whatever auto does, there's definitely something more complex going on 'under the hood' than simply disabling or enabling C states from the get-go.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> well then good!... be sure to check for whea 19 errors
> What's the next voltage you tried below 1.24?
> You mind telling me the cpuz volts during 1-thread prime? I'm getting ivy soon and this will give me a good light load/full load ratio.


Well since I'm using offset, my next lowest voltage if I change the offset by one increment was ~1.232v and I couldn't get Prime to stay stable at that. The voltage I'm at right now is ~1.24 and after a 12 hour run on a custom prime blend of 10 min intervals, I had 5 WHEA 19 errors. I'm ok with this. I may up my PLL some to clear those errors up. I'll re run prime on one thread and send a screenshot of CPU-Z tonight when I get home.


----------



## Aparition

Iketh... not really following you on the LLC thing you are talking about.

I am using offset with Very High LLC (%75). I experience no Vdroop.
My system has been running for the past 14 days mostly at Idle and has no BSOD or WHEA errors or other points of instability.

So are you saying if I lower LLC I could potentially lower my temperatures? Or just that IF I am crashing on single thread tasks then I should lower LLC and raise Vcore?

If it is VRM control that is also a factor I have mine set to Asus Optimized settings on my board.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Well since I'm using offset, my next lowest voltage if I change the offset by one increment was ~1.232v and I couldn't get Prime to stay stable at that. The voltage I'm at right now is ~1.24 and after a 12 hour run on a custom prime blend of 10 min intervals, I had 5 WHEA 19 errors. I'm ok with this. I may up my PLL some to clear those errors up. I'll re run prime on one thread and send a screenshot of CPU-Z tonight when I get home.


yea i wanna know your volts in 1 thread and 8 thread. I wanna see that delta. It'll also tell us if you're actually running with c3/c6 enabled. Most people assume auto = enabled when it's the opposite (not talking about you, it's just a common misconception.)


----------



## GeforceGTS

Ugh.. After reading about the WHEA errors here I realised I was getting them too







thought my 4.4ghz OC was stable, I've been bumping vcore until they went and I've ended up with 1.264v under load in prime, pretty high for 4.4ghz imo


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> yea i wanna know your volts in 1 thread and 8 thread. I wanna see that delta. It'll also tell us if you're actually running with c3/c6 enabled. Most people assume auto = enabled when it's the opposite (not talking about you, it's just a common misconception.)


To be honest, I have auto...should've clarified that instead of saying enabled







Do you think raising my PLL up from 1.6 will help with those WHEA 19 errors? Like I said, it was only 5 of them.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Iketh... not really following you on the LLC thing you are talking about.
> I am using offset with Very High LLC (%75). I experience no Vdroop.
> My system has been running for the past 14 days mostly at Idle and has no BSOD or WHEA errors or other points of instability.


When c1e is enabled, idling is never a problem. 1600mhz @ 0.95v is doable by every cpu out there. If c1e is enabled and you crash when you think you're idling, you're really not. The OS and other background software uses the processor for a split second and causes the crash which means it's actually 1-thread instability. My point is, it is my firm belief that idling is never a problem for anyone (if c1e is enabled.)
Quote:


> So are you saying if I lower LLC I could potentially lower my temperatures?


No. If you primed 8-thread stable with 75% llc, your volts will drop *more* when switching to a normal 8-thread load such as x264/fah/wcg etc. Then, if you never crash in x264/fah/wcg, enjoy the benefits.
Quote:


> Or just that IF I am crashing on single thread tasks then I should lower LLC and raise Vcore?


Exactly. Lowering LLC and raising offset will raise 1-thread volts and keep 8-thread volts the same.
Quote:


> If it is VRM control that is also a factor I have mine set to Asus Optimized settings on my board.


I have played with transient response a bunch and have never found a benefit. It's never fixed stability for me in 1-thread loads with offsets. I'm not comfortable claiming this will be true for everyone though. *EDIT:* Sorry I was talking about something different. In the manual, Asus Optimized is supposedly the best power savings, so I've always left it there and have never played with it.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> To be honest, I have auto...should've clarified that instead of saying enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think raising my PLL up from 1.6 will help with those WHEA 19 errors? Like I said, it was only 5 of them.


PLL helps 1-thread stability in offsets. If you get whea19 errors when you test 1-thread tonight with c3/c6 enabled, then you'll be able to raise PLL back to 1.8 and test if it clears the whea19. I have no idea, i can't get my SnB to spit out whea19 no matter what.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> I have tested this over and over:
> *4k-64thrd reads*
> C states disabled - 130mb/s
> C states enabled - 230mb/s
> C states on auto - 270mb/s
> It says plain as day in the Asus manual that they do not recommend changing C3 and C6 from their default state of Auto as setting it to anything else can (and clearly does) affect Sata3 performance.


That is interesting find with Asus mobo. Gigabyte motherboard and my intel 520 SSD are completely different. C states either on or Auto, does not help any SSD benchmark, in fact the only consistent finding is a decrease in 4K read/write speeds with C states either auto or enabled, ie better 4K scores with C states OFF/manual vcore/OC.

GB UD5h, SSD intel 520, ran intel trim and rebooted before each test. Then ran AS SSD, ATTO, CrystalDiskmark each 3x. Pic is of first run (after trim) ran 2 more times each to judge variability. Again the only consistent finding is C states auto or enabled decreased 4k read/write speeds on my mobo/SSD
.
Test 1) 4.7ghz, C states OFF, Vcore fixed, LLC turbo.

4700_Coff_manualvcore.jpg 389k .jpg file


Test 2) 4.7ghz, C states enabled, dynamic vcore, LLC standard/lowest setting

4700_dynamicOC_C_enabled.jpg 375k .jpg file


Test 3) 4.7ghz, C states AUTO, dynamic vcore, LLC standard/lowest setting.

4700_dynamOC_C_AUT0_gb.jpg 372k .jpg file


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> That is interesting find with Asus mobo. Gigabyte motherboard and my intel 520 SSD are completely different. C states either on or Auto, does not help any SSD benchmark, in fact the only consistent finding is a decrease in 4K read/write speeds with C states either auto or enabled, ie better 4K scores with C states OFF/manual vcore/OC.
> GB UD5h, SSD intel 520, ran intel trim and rebooted before each test. Then ran AS SSD, ATTO, CrystalDiskmark each 3x. Pic is of first run (after trim) ran 2 more times each to judge variability. Again the only consistent finding is C states auto or enabled decreased 4k read/write speeds on my mobo/SSD
> .
> Test 1) 4.7ghz, C states OFF, Vcore fixed, LLC turbo.
> 
> 4700_Coff_manualvcore.jpg 389k .jpg file
> 
> Test 2) 4.7ghz, C states enabled, dynamic vcore, LLC standard/lowest setting
> 
> 4700_dynamicOC_C_enabled.jpg 375k .jpg file
> 
> Test 3) 4.7ghz, C states AUTO, dynamic vcore, LLC standard/lowest setting.
> 
> 4700_dynamOC_C_AUT0_gb.jpg 372k .jpg file


And what's even more interesting is that your experience with Gigabyte is different to mine with Asus, a complete contrast in fact!

Here are two screenshots, one with C states disabled, and one with C states on auto. These results are completely repeatable.

C States Off.png 38k .png file


C States Auto.png 38k .png file


----------



## opt33

Yep, looks like for your ASUS, C states needs to be set to AUTO or 4k-64thrd read has consistent 50% decrease, and write 15% decrease.

And on my GB setup, C states needs to be OFF, or random 4K write has consistent 40% decrease, and random 4K read a less consistent but still 15- 25% decrease.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Just ran AS SSD since I had cstates enabled to downclock/undervolt while idle, then rebooted and set them to auto, 4k-64 doubled :l Which is great 'n all but I'd like it to undervolt still.. Is it only one of the cstates in perticular that affects it? Could I still set it to undervolt while idle without crippling 4k-64?

EDIT: enabled just the one that undervolts/downclocks and tested again, 4k-64 dropped to 60, still better than before but now I must choose speed or power saving









C states on



C states Atuo


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Just ran AS SSD since I had cstates enabled to downclock/undervolt while idle, then rebooted and set them to auto, 4k-64 doubled :l Which is great 'n all but I'd like it to undervolt still.. Is it only one of the cstates in perticular that affects it? Could I still set it to undervolt while idle without crippling 4k-64?


Feel free to test with c3 enabled and c6 disabled and vise versa. As long as one of them is enabled, volts will vary based on load. I'd love to see your results.


----------



## Aparition

Are these readings 'slow' because the processor has to jump back up for the bench?
The bench might just be flawed then because of the minute clock difference from when the CPU is downclocked to max clock on load.
Is there any way to test for that?

So it could mean that Burst speeds are lower.

Regular read/write could be fine.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Just ran AS SSD since I had cstates enabled to downclock/undervolt while idle, then rebooted and set them to auto, 4k-64 doubled :l Which is great 'n all but I'd like it to undervolt still.. Is it only one of the cstates in perticular that affects it? Could I still set it to undervolt while idle without crippling 4k-64?
> EDIT: enabled just the one that undervolts/downclocks and tested again, 4k-64 dropped to 60, still better than before but now I must choose speed or power saving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C states on
> 
> C states Atuo


Speedstep is the option that downclocks idle, while C1E (I think) is the one that down volts at idle.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

So i've been reading about the c-states and did my own test here is what I got.....

OFF.....


ON......


looks to me like c-states on/auto actually hurts performance on my machine/ssd

Comments anyone ???


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So i've been reading about the c-states and did my own test here is what I got.....
> OFF.....
> 
> ON......
> 
> looks to me like c-states on/auto actually hurts performance on my machine/ssd
> Comments anyone ???


What brand mobo?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

asrock z77 extreme 4


----------



## Nihilo

Could be the motherboard? Apparently Asus and Gigabyte are opposite of each other, so maybe Asrock is in line with Gigabyte?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

well does the fact that cstates had my processor running 3ghz slower when on have a performance effect on the ssd speeds?? thats all I can think of but for now im leaving em off


----------



## Nihilo

That's not C states, that's speedstep...at least with Asus that's what drops the multiplier at idle. C states drop the voltage at idle.


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So i've been reading about the c-states and did my own test here is what I got.....
> OFF.....
> 
> ON......
> 
> looks to me like c-states on/auto actually hurts performance on my machine/ssd
> Comments anyone ???


Is that second shot with C states ON or on AUTO?


----------



## opt33

Interesting results.

I found a Toms article from 2009, they had run into issues with power savings features slowing SSD performance as well. Their conclusion:
Quote:


> However, our findings are significant, as they can affect users who may not even know they are running an SSD with the brakes on. In short: really fast SSDs that can deliver 200 MB/s or even more of throughput become limited by CPU performance due to power saving mechanisms-or more precisely, they are bottlenecked by a limited availability of CPU time. This became obvious by switching the various power saving options on and off. We found that the sophisticated power saving mechanisms-such as the Active State Power Management for PCI Express, or the deeper C states that switch off entire functional units within the CPU at a transistor level-have a noticeable impact on the performance of our X25-E flash SSD. Obviously, the latency added by utilizing the more complex power saving features is significant enough to have to wait for the system to pick up data.


here is graphs from toms testing:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-hdd-power,2170-4.html


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> That's not C states, that's speedstep...at least with Asus that's what drops the multiplier at idle. C states drop the voltage at idle.


i didn't turn speed step back on, it was off for both tests and has been off since I oc'ed this chip.... when ever I have the cstates enabled c3/c6/c1e and "cstate package support" set to auto it does that where it takes me to lowest multiplier.

the options for the individual c states in my bios are either ENABLED or DISABLED and the package c state support is either AUTO, C2, C6, DISABLED


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> That's not C states, that's speedstep...at least with Asus that's what drops the multiplier at idle. C states drop the voltage at idle.


actually it's c1e that drops the multiplier to 16x... speedstep varies the multi depending on the load similar to how c3/c6 varies the volts


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> I have tested this over and over:
> *4k-64thrd reads*
> C states disabled - 130mb/s
> C states enabled - 230mb/s
> C states on auto - 270mb/s
> It says plain as day in the Asus manual that they do not recommend changing C3 and C6 from their default state of Auto as setting it to anything else can (and clearly does) affect Sata3 performance.


And they are wrong to say that. Download a program called Cstates 1.2 (for example) and monitor the C states, that shows you clearly what your computer is doing when you have them on AUTO etc.

Now that said, looking at your screenshots .. it shows something interesting as your score drops down to ~130MB/s which is exactly the problem some people are experiencing with their M4.

http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Solid-State-Drives-SSD/low-4K-64Thrd-with-AS-SSD/td-p/84448

Not knowing more and being totally off topic here, I'm thinking you have this problem and the apparent fix is to enable C states!? If you can repeat it each time, can I suggest (if you haven't already) you post there and ask others who have the problem to try it out.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> actually it's c1e that drops the multiplier to 16x... speedstep varies the multi depending on the load similar to how c3/c6 varies the volts


Ahh gotcha. Well here's my load on one core prime



It went 1.24, 1.248, 1.256..between all three of those is where it bounced around.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> That's not C states, that's speedstep...at least with Asus that's what drops the multiplier at idle. C states drop the voltage at idle.
> 
> 
> 
> actually it's c1e that drops the multiplier to 16x... speedstep varies the multi depending on the load similar to how c3/c6 varies the volts
Click to expand...

+Rep. I could never figure this out.


----------



## Schmuckley

Disregard anything from Tom's Hardware..If It's not from OCN,[H],or Anandtech..It's most likely false info.
Anyone get a golden 3570K yet? I thought not..I knew about this..It makes me sad








Maybe I can figure out when they have to make moar..and they may make the newer ones better! :







:


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> It went 1.24, 1.248, 1.256..between all three of those is where it bounced around.


So you've confirmed c3/c6 is disabled. Are you gonna try enabled?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

idk what you consider golden but my new one is awesome... 4.6 @ 1.75 stable


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> idk what you consider golden but my new one is awesome... 4.6 @ 1.75 stable


That's pretty nice! I don't know whether that's golden or not though!


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> idk what you consider golden but my new one is awesome... 4.6 @ 1.75 stable


i take it you mean 1.175?







but ye thats pretty nice







mine does [email protected] 1.18 for lowest, i havent checked 4.6.. have you tried pushing it a but further?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> i take it you mean 1.175?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ye thats pretty nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine does [email protected] 1.18 for lowest, i havent checked 4.6.. have you tried pushing it a but further?


nah I haven't hottest temp i've seen is 86c in prime95 in some of the deep in to it FFTS but its normally like 70's which is fine with me. So i'm not sure I want to make it much hotter cause this chip needs to last me.


----------



## bebimbap

Usually heat is the limiter to IB OC and not voltage.
You are actually having to up voltage because of heat.
and heat goes up because of voltage, it's a vicious cycle.

At 1.175 did you check to see if you had whea warnings similar to previous poster?
If you are a few +0.005v will get rid of them. I've noticed if you are getting WHEA warnings you aren't completely stable and sometimes apps just close on you.


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Not knowing more and being totally off topic here, I'm thinking you have this problem and the apparent fix is to enable C states!?


Actually the fix for me isn't to ENABLE C states, it is to keep them on their default of AUTO. Enabling them also reduces performance, although not as much as disabling them.


----------



## maineman

i have just passed prime95 27.7 for 14 hours setting my vcore at 1.19v manual but i had WHEA logger causing the MPC HC media player to hang when i'm watching a movie...then i up the vcore to 1.20 to 1.21 still the same stable in prime95 for 14 hours....and still the same i got WHEA logger just for watching a movie..but in games like BF3 or crysis 2 i haven't got any problem playing 3 hours..right now i just bumped my vcore to 1.23v so far so good haven't got this warning. i don't know if i'm stable but i'm tired just giving another 14 hours of running prime95..

oh i forgot I'm running at 4.5ghz.. temp hottest core is in 77c. water cooled.


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maineman*
> 
> i have just passed prime95 27.7 for 14 hours setting my vcore at 1.19v manual but i had WHEA logger causing the MPC HC media player to hang when i'm watching a movie...then i up the vcore to 1.20 to 1.21 still the same stable in prime95 for 14 hours....and still the same i got WHEA logger just for watching a movie..but in games like BF3 or crysis 2 i haven't got any problem playing 3 hours..right now i just bumped my vcore to 1.23v so far so good haven't got this warning. i don't know if i'm stable but i'm tired just giving another 14 hours of running prime95..
> oh i forgot I'm running at 4.5ghz.. temp hottest core is in 77c. water cooled.


I'd say if you are Prime95 stable at a certain voltage then there is no need to keep repeating the test whenever you increase voltage as you should still be 'Prime stable'.


----------



## maineman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> I'd say if you are Prime95 stable at a certain voltage then there is no need to keep repeating the test whenever you increase voltage as you should still be 'Prime stable'.


Ok I see..It's really weird with such a simple task gives you error while processing a heavy task or playing games passed.. Never mind I'm happy now...Thanks..


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> So you've confirmed c3/c6 is disabled. Are you gonna try enabled?


It's on auto, so I might just leave it there. I'm going out of town this weekend, but maybe I'll mess with it when I get back.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> Usually heat is the limiter to IB OC and not voltage.
> You are actually having to up voltage because of heat.
> and heat goes up because of voltage, it's a vicious cycle.
> At 1.175 did you check to see if you had whea warnings similar to previous poster?
> If you are a few +0.005v will get rid of them. I've noticed if you are getting WHEA warnings you aren't completely stable and sometimes apps just close on you.


not a single whea error since i've got this or had these oc settings im really happy with my chip!.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maineman*
> 
> Ok I see..It's really weird with such a simple task gives you error while processing a heavy task or playing games passed.. Never mind I'm happy now...Thanks..


Yeah the problem is when you aren't 100% stable and are 99.99999999999999999999999% stable you run into uncertainty. Check your windows, system, event viewer and see if you have any WHEA warnings. When I was getting 1-2 a night of prime, 18+hour prime stable, my diablo3 would crash. My cpu is running at 22-35C so almost no stress, and constant voltage. I don't like crashes since it wastes my time, I just bumped it 0.005v and no more crashes.

Even hard drives have error checking called CRC because of this, usually in the neighborhood of 1e14 bits per unrecoverable error. and commercial drives have 1e17 or better. which means you have a better chance of winning the lotto than running into one of these errors even if it were 1e12.

anyway if your chance of unrecoverable error is 0% then you'll never run into anything weird, and everything can be "expected"
but if you have a small chance you might regret it later. for instance if you were on an online tourney and your app suddenly closes for no reason.
But in any case it's just what you are "comfortable" with.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> not a single whea error since i've got this or had these oc settings im really happy with my chip!.










Happy days ahead


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy days ahead


thanks alot!

decided to try for 4.8 currently in to windows @ 1.210 vcore gonna prime it.
bsod/whea errors all the way up to 1.225 but priming again now I know this chip wants 4.8 its wondering why the factory didn't set it there


----------



## mandrix

Above 4.6 I keep having problems with Catalyst Control Center shutting down, sometimes it will bluescreen and list one of the ATI drivers. I have this with single 6850 or crossfired. Cards aren't overclocked. Any ideas?


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Above 4.6 I keep having problems with Catalyst Control Center shutting down, sometimes it will bluescreen and list one of the ATI drivers. I have this with single 6850 or crossfired. Cards aren't overclocked. Any ideas?


I've experienced this as well. More than likely, you need to increase vcore.


----------



## opt33

For screening for whea 19 errors, it is much faster to run what failed before. I was playing with trying to get 4.8 stable, just for fun, after 12 hrs or prime, had 7 whea errors, 5 during 40K ffts, 1 during 28K and 1 during 768K, but first error wasnt until ~7 hrs into prime.

So bumped up vcore 1 notch, then just ran 40K over and over, and within 30 mins had 8 whea19 erros. Much faster just to run 40K ffts which I get max temps/max power draw with and seems to be good screening for whea errors... once I get that error free, then will run prime normally.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> I've experienced this as well. More than likely, you need to increase vcore.


Yeah. I was hoping I wouldn't have to as it was getting pretty high. Got another cpu that loves voltage.
OK, thanks!


----------



## mav2000

Got one more today:





Much happier with this one. Able to do 4.5 Ghz as a daily driver at around 1.170V, on load a bit lower. Great chip. Vid is a bit higher than my last one, but that needed 1.275-1.28 for the same speed and ram. And that was ten degrees hotter in Linx.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea so my chip doesn't really want to go to 4.8 without increasing voltage alot. thats 100% ok with me I like it @ 4.6 w/ 1.175 ill have to do another 12 hour prime run. I keep waking up after 9-10 though and wanting to use my computer hahaha!


----------



## SightUp

Your cpu is very shinny. Why isn't mine?


----------



## McDown

I decided to try my chip with HT off and actually it's kinda fun


----------



## homestyle

so why is everyone using prime95 v. 26.6 instead of the latest 27.7?


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> And here is my first submission (lame).
> 
> *3570K L152B659
> 4415MHz 1.248v*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4415MHz 1.236v*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *4404MHz 1.236v 18hr+ complete FFT loop*
Click to expand...

This is the last one.. the best it will do, I guess.









*4404MHz 1.21v*


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> so why is everyone using prime95 v. 26.6 instead of the latest 27.7?


I think at the time this thread was set up, 26.6 was the latest non beta version. But for sure you can get stable at lower vcore with 26.6, or I can anyway.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I think at the time this thread was set up, 26.6 was the latest non beta version. But for sure you can get stable at lower vcore with 26.6, or I can anyway.












Sorry but that thought process is full of fail...

That being the case I am sure we could clock the living poop out of these chips and "stress" them at 25% load = A very nice low V OC









If your chip is not being properly stressed then how can it be considered stable??


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but that thought process is full of fail...
> That being the case I am sure we could clock the living poop out of these chips and "stress" them at 25% load = A very nice low V OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your chip is not being properly stressed then how can it be considered stable??


if your testing with 26.6 and its stable on 26.6. your chip is going to be stable for all non-avx purposes. since theres very little programs actually using AVX i dont see why people should put 0.1V extra trough a chip just to have it stable for programs you dont use? once AVX becomes of real world use for me, ill get mine stable on 27.7.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> so why is everyone using prime95 v. 26.6 instead of the latest 27.7?


Only to satisfy rules of this thread per first post, though that being said many that did so even prior to last 2 updates havent been added, pms or not. Prime 27.7 and linx with avx have been out since I installed my Ivy, hence most people on other forums are using 27.7 and newest linx. For stability testing on mine, I would use 27.7 and newest linx, for sake of this thread, run 26.6.

@punceh, the difference between being prime 27.7 vs 26.6 on mine is only 1-2 notches higher in bios, ie .005v or .01v, not anywhere near 0.1v.

I thought michaelrw was going to keep a database, maybe someone could do a prime 27.7 one and list all the ones that run it.


----------



## bebimbap

just a note on my mobo bios

at 1.165 vcore with "very high" LLC is equal to 1.250 vcore at normal LLC
at 1.250 vcore with "very high" LLC is equal to 1.350 vcore at normal LLC
for those of you who don't want to use LLC and worried about longevity.

Normal LLC, makes sure your voltage never exceeds the bios settings
LLC puts extra strain on your VRMs and can/will exceed your bios settings.

so if you have 1.350v with "extreme" LLC you might over shoot to even 1.50v
When you use any kind of LLC even the time it takes your VRMs to stabilize will take longer.
you can google "Intel VRM specs droop" without quotes and probably find a good article to read.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> just a note on my mobo bios
> at 1.165 vcore with "very high" LLC is equal to 1.250 vcore at normal LLC
> at 1.250 vcore with "very high" LLC is equal to 1.350 vcore at normal LLC
> for those of you who don't want to use LLC and worried about longevity.
> Normal LLC, makes sure your voltage never exceeds the bios settings
> LLC puts extra strain on your VRMs and can/will exceed your bios settings.
> so if you have 1.350v with "extreme" LLC you might over shoot to even 1.50v
> When you use any kind of LLC even the time it takes your VRMs to stabilize will take longer.
> you can google "Intel VRM specs droop" without quotes and probably find a good article to read.


because you still use not a fixed v-core.

try to set v-core manually and set llc to very high.

the v-core remain the same on load and idle.


----------



## samwiches

Usually I don't need to change any settings to run AVX Prime. It just runs at +0.15v, that's all. Big deal.

Are you guys trying to lower your Vcore so that the 27.7 runs at the same load voltage as 26.6?


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> because you still use not a fixed v-core.
> try to set v-core manually and set llc to very high.
> the v-core remain the same on load and idle.


Actually if you used a "fixed" vcore you still have droop even with "extreme" LLC or "very high" LLC, Notice in my post I put the "very high" LLC settings.
And your system isn't actually "remaining the same" on load and idle, it is just reporting a running average so you think its the same.

Any reverse feedback system has to notice a drop in voltage before increasing voltage, similarly it has to notice an surge in pressure before decreasing pressure.

So lets assume the VRMs are psychic and know when the drop in voltage is going to occur, so you will have to send a surge in front to unsure the drop doesn't happen.
and in the same way to drop the voltage back down under idle you would have to create a valley so you down blow your cpu up.

So anyway, if you use LLC just know you have been warned you might be sending spikes of voltage much higher than you anticipated.
I'll post a pic explaining this when I find it





Edit: found it


----------



## bebimbap

sorry for replying to my own post, but
The first pic is set on "normal" with no LLC

The 2nd pic is with LLC, probably "very high" setting one before extreme.

Notice the huge over shoot with LLC, and it actually takes longer to stabilize. Plus did you notice the huge negative overshoots?

Just know what you are getting into with LLC before you use it just letting everyone know.









edit:
where i found the pics
http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad/


----------



## Lenster

Planning on 3700K hope to OC to 4.5. I am looking at either the ASUS P8Z77-V or the ASUS P8Z77-V LE.
The V has Digipower 8+4 and the LE has Digipower 6+2. Is this going to affect my OC ability?
I don't need more than 1 PCI and I like the position of the 8 PIN power plug on the LE.

Len


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenster*
> 
> Planning on 3700K hope to OC to 4.5. I am looking at either the ASUS P8Z77-V or the ASUS P8Z77-V LE.
> The V has Digipower 8+4 and the LE has Digipower 6+2. Is this going to affect my OC ability?
> I don't need more than 1 PCI and I like the position of the 8 PIN power plug on the LE.
> Len


They gave the Z77 less phases because the IB procs needed less than SB procs. But i heard even 4+2 is enough to achieve good oc.


----------



## homestyle

so being prime 27.7 stable means being prime 26.6 stable?


----------



## homestyle

btw, the blend tests look to be different in 27.7

14 hours 14 minutes in and just completed a 50k test and doing a 1280k test. Here's the log of all the tests that have completed prior. It isn't showing the tests from the beginning because they get cut off as the test moves along.

60
1344
72
1536
84
1728
100
1920
120
2240
140
2400
160
2688
192
2880
224
3200
256
3456
288
3840
336
400
480
10
560
16
640
20
720
24
800
28
896
35
1M
40
1152
50
1280


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but that thought process is full of fail...
> That being the case I am sure we could clock the living poop out of these chips and "stress" them at 25% load = A very nice low V OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your chip is not being properly stressed then how can it be considered stable??


I did my posted run with v27. I assumed he wanted to know why 26.6 was posted in the rules, and I answered why I thought so. Did you see anything factually incorrect in my answer?


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> btw, the blend tests look to be different in 27.7
> 
> 14 hours 14 minutes in and just completed a 50k test and doing a 1280k test. Here's the log of all the tests that have completed prior. It isn't showing the tests from the beginning because they get cut off as the test moves along.
> 
> 60
> 1344
> 72
> 1536
> 84
> 1728
> 100
> 1920
> 120
> 2240
> 140
> 2400
> 160
> 2688
> 192
> 2880
> 224
> 3200
> 256
> 3456
> 288
> 3840
> 336
> 400
> 480
> 10
> 560
> 16
> 640
> 20
> 720
> 24
> 800
> 28
> 896
> 35
> 1M
> 40
> 1152
> 50
> 1280


Run the Blend test with 1min per FFT and it should finish a loop in under two hours, with the full range visible. Do _Edit > Copy Window_ and paste the list.


----------



## opt33

Or just go to "results' in the prime folder and you can see what ran.


----------



## Lenster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> They gave the Z77 less phases because the IB procs needed less than SB procs. But i heard even 4+2 is enough to achieve good oc.


Thanks. Looks like the LE suits.

Len


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> if your testing with 26.6 and its stable on 26.6. your chip is going to be stable for all non-avx purposes. since theres very little programs actually using AVX i dont see why people should put 0.1V extra trough a chip just to have it stable for programs you dont use? once AVX becomes of real world use for me, ill get mine stable on 27.7.


You don't need .1 more volts for avx code. It's closer to .01.

There are plenty of programs already using AVX and there are more every single day thanks in part to the latest Intel C++ compilers because they can compile some code to use AVX even if the programmer doesn't specifically implement it.

EDIT: I couldn't peacefully use my system knowing it could be unstable in the near future. If you crash 2 months from now, you're more likely to think it's from degradation rather than AVX. It just doesn't make sense to stabilize with 26.6 anymore.


----------



## Jesse D

So I thought I would see if my chip would boot @ 5ghz and see where that would take me tomorrow, or get an approximation of where I needed to be tonight...

1.33 - got start screen, but never finished
1.34 - start screend, then flashed like it was going into win, then reset
1.35 - got past SS, but then blue screen (more about that in a bit)
1.36 - same (so i decided to drop multi)
1.35 @ 49 - same BS code
1.35 @ 48 - same BS code
1.35 @ 47 - same BS code

Code was - "driver IRQL not less or equal" and checking the dmp I see "ntoskrnl.exe+25a40"

Back at stock I boot fine, and am looking into the code now... As far as I have gotten so far is a long list of driver issues it could be (most of those posts I found online were very old) or a memory issue.

Im going to run memtest overnight, but is there anything else specific I should look into, or a way to determine which driver could be causing this?


----------



## mav2000

1.35 maybe low for 5 Ghz. Try higher, maybe around 1.4V, though I doubt that will work as well. I think 1.45V is average for 5 ghz right now.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> 1.35 maybe low for 5 Ghz. Try higher, maybe around 1.4V, though I doubt that will work as well. I think 1.45V is average for 5 ghz right now.


Agreed... At this point I wasnt trying to stabilize, just see what would get me into windows... The BS error made me want to drop multi down to see if it persisted and the fact I couldnt even get into win with 1.35 @ 4.7 was getting me a bit worried.

As far as running stability for 5 that will more than likely not happen unless I de-lid this chip (which I only plan on doing if it seems to be a decent chip, hence the seeing what voltage just to get into win) I planned on seeing what max multi would be, but driver IRQL BS has put a hold on that.

4.8 will more than likely be my run for 24/7 use though...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> You don't need .1 more volts for avx code. It's closer to .01.
> There are plenty of programs already using AVX and there are more every single day thanks in part to the latest Intel C++ compilers because they can compile some code to use AVX even if the programmer doesn't specifically implement it.
> EDIT: I couldn't peacefully use my system knowing it could be unstable in the near future. If you crash 2 months from now, you're more likely to think it's from degradation rather than AVX. It just doesn't make sense to stabilize with 26.6 anymore.


Agreed with your edit remarks.Software is a constantly evolving ever-changing medium and better to future proof, IMO by being prepared. If you look around at how many people think their systems are stable after running Prime 95 for endless hours only to crash unexpectedly.....


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Agreed with your edit remarks.Software is a constantly evolving ever-changing medium and better to future proof, IMO by being prepared. If you look around at how many people think their systems are stable after running Prime 95 for endless hours only to crash unexpectedly.....


The issue wasn't that 26.6 is most likely to represent software that is available.
The issue is that 27.7 isn't a full release version. Just like 27.4, 27.5, 27.6 it is a beta and might not be stable, so you might get errors that aren't related at all to your OC.

Now 27.7 might end up being the next release version, so you might be getting it ahead of the release date, but again, what ever you are comfortable with.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> The issue wasn't that 26.6 is most likely to represent software that is available.
> The issue is that 27.7 isn't a full release version. Just like 27.4, 27.5, 27.6 it is a beta and might not be stable, so you might get errors that aren't related at all to your OC.
> Now 27.7 might end up being the next release version, so you might be getting it ahead of the release date, but again, what ever you are comfortable with.


Prime 27.7 has already been "released" as the newest stable version. go to home page, it isnt beta anymore...
http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
http://www.mersenne.org/


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> So anyway, if you use LLC just know you have been warned you might be sending spikes of voltage much higher than you anticipated.


What I simply fail to understand with those like you preaching against using LLC is this...

Intel specifies a "peak to peak" transient response, lets say for example 110mv. Transient spikes or undershoots and overshoots for example sake are each 75mv at max vid/max load, and occur over a 2-4 microsecond interval (oscilloscope with refresh rate of 100-4000 nanoseconds needed).

There are multiple ways of corralling the would be 150mv (75mv overshoot + 75 mv undershoot) into the specified 110mv.
Option 1 is add more output capacitors, ie more expensive motherboard, and such exists.
Option 2 is use active voltage positioning (vdroop) and fewer output capacitors.
http://cds.linear.com/docs/Design%20Note/dn224f.pdf link with actual oscilloscope and mathematically predicted both, and I used values from this actual oscilloscope to avoid confusion.

There are cheap motherboards with cheap vrm circuitry and relatively few output caps that need vdrop/vdroop at max to contain the peak to peak within specs at stock settings.
Then there are more expensive motherboards that have several times the caps, beefier vrm, that would maintain similar peak to peak spec even with LLC on modest levels, even when OCed.

For example, LLC high (which still allows .04v vdrop/vdroop on my UD5h), may well maintain a 110mv peak to peak at even modest overclock, and much better than spec 110mv at stock settings.
Whereas a cheap mobo with poor vrm/ much fewer caps, may have a 150mv peak to peak despite LLC is off, during a modest overclock, since barely meet specs at stock.

So when you tell someone with a mobo with a beefy vrm circuitry to turn off LLC because its bad, yet you say nothing to someone with cheap mobo overclocking, you are likely saying something like 110mv peak to peak is bad since your using LLC on high. But 150mv peak to peak is just fine, since you turned LLC off on your cheaper mobo.

My point isnt to say cheap motherboards are bad, it is just to say, there are two ways to maintain peak to peak within tolerance, 1)better vrm or 2)cheap vrm and more vdroop. I didnt buy a more expensive mobo to just be able to use higher LLC, yet maintain same specs as a cheaper mobo with LLC off, but since I do have better vrm, I am going to take advantage of it and use LLC.

And, you mention the downside of LLC, but dont mention the upside. With unchecked high vdroop, every time your computer encounters any new software that cause a higher wattage draw on your cpu than you have encountered before, your vcore drops much more, and you risk crash. Intel stock vcore is much higher than necessary for running prime at stock for more than one reason. With LLC on moderate to high levels, still allowing some vdroop but much less, you are much less likely to crash if your cpu consumes 10 more watts, since vcore drops much less compared to unchecked vdroop.


----------



## bebimbap

ah 27.7 went release on May 15 so the OP's reasoning behind not using 27.7 is no longer valid
I was just repeating the reasoning behind the original decision.

and I never said LLC was bad, all i said were there could be consequences to using it such as unwanted overshoot.
I didn't include the pros because everyone knows what they are anyway, such as more consistent voltage across all loads.

and although negative overshoot might crash your computer the unwanted overshoot could possibly fry your cpu which is the worse outcome.
And not everyone will use a mobo with "beefy" VRMs and then assume OCing has no risks because your selected voltage is well below the tolerance.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> ah 27.7 went release on May 15 so the OP's reasoning behind not using 27.7 is no longer valid
> I was just repeating the reasoning behind the original decision.
> and I never said LLC was bad, all i said were there could be consequences to using it such as unwanted overshoot.
> I didn't include the pros because everyone knows what they are anyway, such as more consistent voltage across all loads.
> and although negative overshoot might crash your computer the unwanted overshoot could possibly fry your cpu which is the worse outcome.
> And not everyone will use a mobo with "beefy" VRMs and then assume OCing has no risks because your selected voltage is well below the tolerance.


For a given vrm ciruitry, you get overshoots and undershoots of the exact same magnitude whether LLC is ON or OFF. Only the peak to peak is different since vdroop lowers the voltage at load, so the overshoot that occurs simply goes back closer to baseline, and the undershoot prior doesnt have as far to recover.

But here is the common sense issue. Example, LLC ON = vdroop/drop of .02V. LLC OFF = vdroop/vdrop of .07V. LLC ON or OFF will have overshoots and undershoots of same magnitude, ie .07V for example, since same vrm circuitry.

If LLC OFF, bios setting of 1.35v, vdrop/vdroop lowers vcore on load to 1.28v, so .07v overshoot hits bios setting at 1.35v max.

*If you want overshoots to not be higher with LLC ON, USE A BIOS SETTING THAT IS LOWER by the difference between vdrop/vdroop with LLC ON (.02v) vs OFF (.07v), so by .05V in this example.*
IE bios setting 1.30v = 1.28v load, and same vrm circuitry, same .07v overshoot to 1.35v. As for the it takes a little longer to recover issue...so what, so does using cheaper mobos with cheaper vrm, complain about those.

Not to mention, if your concerned about magnitude of overshoots and undershoots that is only helped by better vrm circuitry. *Better vrm reduces magnitude of overshoots and undershoots. Cheaper vrm + more vdroop allows larger magnitude overshoots and undershoots, but uses more active voltage regulation to contain them in a smaller peak to peak.*

*LLC just requires a little common sense, just like any other tool. Just have to take the difference in vdrop/vdroop between LLC ON vs OFF, and lower your vcore the corresponding amount in bios, if you wish overshoots to not go over a given amount. And that is exactly what you end up doing with LLC, using a lower vcore in bios.*

*That being said, I would not use LLC that increases vcore at load, that makes little sense. But using LLC to decease vdroop to a small amount .02-.04v or so on a decent mobo makes more sense than not to me, assuming not OCing using dynamic with C states, etc*


----------



## samwiches

Munaim, do you hear that? Your reasoning is no longer valid!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> The issue wasn't that 26.6 is most likely to represent software that is available.
> The issue is that 27.7 isn't a full release version. Just like 27.4, 27.5, 27.6 it is a beta and might not be stable, so you might get errors that aren't related at all to your OC.
> Now 27.7 might end up being the next release version, so you might be getting it ahead of the release date, but again, what ever you are comfortable with.


-deleted on account-


----------



## Forrester

i seem to be having some issues. (3570k) while running prime 95, the processor throttles down to 3.4 ghz, but i have cpu thermal throttling disabled in the bios and another heat override setting disabled. it does it at random, going from 4.5 ghz to 3.4.

any ideas?


----------



## opt33

Look for cpu current capability set it to highest. If not temp causing throttling it could be current.


----------



## Forrester

my vcore is only 1.28, i dont think its current.... or is current seperate from vcore?


----------



## Obiwanshinobi

Prime stable for more than 12 hours. I had it at 4.8ghz before but I couldn't even get as stable as I have it now at 1.4v . Even at that, its not the temperatures that were holding me back, I just wasn't very comfortable at that voltage. I'm not trying to kill my processor from over volting any time soon.

Edit, I forgot to mention what type of cooling. Watercooling with XSPC Raystorm.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> my vcore is only 1.28, i dont think its current.... or is current seperate from vcore?


not same. Throttling can be from wattage/current used by cpu or from temps on cpu. Your mobo I think has something called "cpu current capability" set it to 140% instead of 100%. Otherwise running prime when Oced if your cpu draws enough current/amps, it will throttle down, ie some of small ffts maybe drawing more current causing throttling.


----------



## Forrester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> not same. Throttling can be from wattage/current used by cpu or from temps on cpu. Your mobo I think has something called "cpu current capability" set it to 140% instead of 100%. Otherwise running prime when Oced if your cpu draws enough current/amps, it will throttle down, ie some of small ffts maybe drawing more current causing throttling.


alright, thanks alot man, ll try it out tomorrow


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Munaim, do you hear that? Your reasoning is no longer valid!


lol

I'll amend the rules in OP. Also both spreadsheets have been updated, those that havn't been added have likely made a mistake in their screenshot, please refer to the example in the OP or other's screenshot to have a better understanding of what info I'm after.

Thank you to everyone for participating in this thread, much appreciated. Apologies for the delay but I have gone through around 30 pages and updated OP accordingly. I will try my very best to update it once a week.

*Choose your sig and wear it proudly*

_*choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_








*The Ivy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Ivy STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

*The Ivy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Ivy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 20 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## HardwareDecoder

whats the difference between stable club / super stable? I'm in the spread sheet...

On a side note I thought my new chip was stable @ 4.6 / 1.175 but after a week+ I got 3 whea errors last night so i'll have to bump the voltage just a little bit.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> On a side note I thought my new chip was stable @ 4.6 / 1.175 but after a week+ I got 3 whea errors last night so i'll have to bump the voltage just a little bit.


This makes me jealous.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> This makes me jealous.


don't be, i'm worried that now that i've seen my first whea errors i'll have to bump up the voltage alot or something but i'm hoping not since it was only 3 a few hours in between. Usually I would have them every second if it was really unstable like my old chip that sucked....


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> those that havn't been added have likely made a mistake in their screenshot, please refer to the example in the OP or other's screenshot to have a better understanding of what info I'm after.


Just out of pure curiosity, below is my previous entry from page 16. Used prime 26.6, regular blend setting 12.5hrs, so no task manager shot needed according to your rules, have all 3 cpuz shots, realtemp and 12.5hrs, and info in notepad for batch number and cooling. Can you tell me what I am missing, I cant see that im missing anything.

Or anyone else care to fill me in on what I am missing, then I can perhaps enlighten several others that werent entered either, be nice to get enough entries to see complete range of differences in spread sheet. It looks like those that did not show task manager, like grimreaper, mine, and others is only difference, hence looks like munaim1 is not following his own rules of only needing task manager for custom blend, unless I am missing something?

***TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.***

4700_primestable12hrs.jpg 762k .jpg file


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> don't be, i'm worried that now that i've seen my first whea errors i'll have to bump up the voltage alot or something but i'm hoping not since it was only 3 a few hours in between. Usually I would have them every second if it was really unstable like my old chip that sucked....


From 12.5hrs prime with whea erros to without whea erros was only 1-2 notches higher bios on both 4.6 and 4.7 settings on mine. You can try running 40K small ffts for 30 mins and look for whea erros, that tends to hit mine most for those, and if I can pass that, I dont get whea errors on rest. The amount of memory you use wont matter.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> From 12.5hrs prime with whea erros to without whea erros was only 1-2 notches higher bios on both 4.6 and 4.7 settings on mine. You can try running 40K small ffts for 30 mins and look for whea erros, that tends to hit mine most for those, and if I can pass that, I dont get whea errors on rest. The amount of memory you use wont matter.


good advice, im trying w/ 1.180 later. playing d3 now ;-) already bumped it up to that though.


----------



## Aparition

Anyone input on CPU Phase control setting?
I am reading quite a few posts of people setting it to 350.
What does it do? How does 300 compare to 350?


----------



## ImToeKnee

What are your Idle temps? Mine are 39-42c @4.7

I dont know if thats normal or too hot


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImToeKnee*
> 
> What are your Idle temps? Mine are 39-42c @4.7
> I dont know if thats normal or too hot


What is your cooler? Those are a little toasty for idle temps, although it's not like 40c is going to damage your cpu.

EDIT: also what is your Vcore?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImToeKnee*
> 
> What are your Idle temps? Mine are 39-42c @4.7
> I dont know if thats normal or too hot


my idle is 37-40 and my max is like 84c under full load prime 95 @ 4.6 this is normal for ivy...


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Anyone input on CPU Phase control setting?
> I am reading quite a few posts of people setting it to 350.
> What does it do? How does 300 compare to 350?


Increasing VRM Frequency increases responsiveness of VRMs which some have suggested helps higher overclocks, but also results in higher EMI and hotter mosfets. At higher OCes some have suggested 350 is better compromise than stock 300, some stated that originally came from someone at ASUS. Similar idea to setting the Phase Control to extreme, all phases power up all the time, may allow cleaner signal so may help with signifcant loads with higher overclocks, but at expense of more power/less efficiency.

It is one of those things best to try individually on and off, see if it makes any difference, ie if can lower vcore any.


----------



## ImToeKnee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> What is your cooler? Those are a little toasty for idle temps, although it's not like 40c is going to damage your cpu.
> EDIT: also what is your Vcore?


I have the H80 (thinking about upgrading to XSPC WC loop) but i dont know if it is worth upgrading









I have my settings as offset (im newb with overclocking) which is at 1.245


----------



## ImToeKnee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> my idle is 37-40 and my max is like 84c under full load prime 95 @ 4.6 this is normal for ivy...


What cooler do you have? My temps go up to 92-94c on full load @4.7


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> those that havn't been added have likely made a mistake in their screenshot, please refer to the example in the OP or other's screenshot to have a better understanding of what info I'm after.
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of pure curiosity, below is my previous entry from page 16. Used prime 26.6, regular blend setting 12.5hrs, so no task manager shot needed according to your rules, have all 3 cpuz shots, realtemp and 12.5hrs, and info in notepad for batch number and cooling. Can you tell me what I am missing, I cant see that im missing anything.
> 
> Or anyone else care to fill me in on what I am missing, then I can perhaps enlighten several others that werent entered either, be nice to get enough entries to see complete range of differences in spread sheet. It looks like those that did not show task manager, like grimreaper, mine, and others is only difference, hence looks like munaim1 is not following his own rules of only needing task manager for custom blend, unless I am missing something?
> 
> ***TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.***
> 
> 4700_primestable12hrs.jpg 762k .jpg file
Click to expand...

Apologies I was sifting through 30 pages and may have missed yours by accident. I'll update it for you right now.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImToeKnee*
> 
> What cooler do you have? My temps go up to 92-94c on full load @4.7


hyper 212 evo. and mine only go to 84c on prime 27.7 w/ the small FFT they are a bit lower w/ the blend test.


----------



## Obiwanshinobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obiwanshinobi*
> 
> Prime stable for more than 12 hours. I had it at 4.8ghz before but I couldn't even get as stable as I have it now at 1.4v . Even at that, its not the temperatures that were holding me back, I just wasn't very comfortable at that voltage. I'm not trying to kill my processor from over volting any time soon.
> Edit, I forgot to mention what type of cooling. Watercooling with XSPC Raystorm.


I think you missed me. I don't see that I'm missing anything, if anything I have too much info on my screenshot.

Edit, Maybe that's because I uploaded the wrong screenshot. Here is the right one: 

XSPC Raystorm water cooling


----------



## HardwareDecoder

gonna do a 12 hour run tonight on 4.6 to upgrade my self in the spread sheet


----------



## Coolwaters

im sad to see a lot of people arent hitting 5ghz with these chips. but dam it im going to try.


----------



## opt33

Yeah, no one has hit 5ghz prime 12hrs stable yet. Havent seen that on any forum.


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Yeah, no one has hit 5ghz prime 12hrs stable yet. Havent seen that on any forum.


----------



## gomango

Guys, I really need some help to figure something out regarding stability with "in-place large FFT" testing.

Although I've been able to do 21 hours of Prime 27.7 (release) blend torture testing at 4.4Ghz on my 3570k (with no Whea errors), whenever I try to run "in-place large FFTs" I get a calculation error within an hour and a half.

In the process of trying to problem solve this, I put everything back to stock by loading "optmized defaults" on my GB Z77X-UD5H and ran "in-place large FFTs" at stock 3.6Ghz only to find the same result! What could it be that even at stock I can't complete the test despite blend running just fine?

I thought it might be an AVX bug in Prime 27.7 so I tried running "in-place large FFTs" on a Sandy Bridge laptop and it ran without any problems.

Sin, do you have any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aparition

It could be a memory instability.


----------



## opt33

Playing with fluke multimeter looking at vdroop with LLC on HIGH vs LOW, and vdroop of prime 26.6 vs prime 27.7. My crashes and whea errors are typically in small ffts 40K and 28K especially, so was looking at differences with different ffts as well. Surprised by how accurately the board keeps vcore with multiple reading over several minutes
(note looking at 1sec intervals here, not talking about 1-4 microsecond under/overshoots and fluctuations, just 1 second avg vcore is rock steady).



1) At LLC on LOW, if prime 26.6 stable at 1.310 load by multimeter, I need to increase vcore 2 notches in bios to be stable on prime 27.7, since vdroop increases from 1.311v prime 26.6 to 1.302v prime 27.7 or .009v more with small ffts, and 1 notch in bios = .005v.

2) AT LLC on HIGH, I would only need to increase vcore 1 notch in bios to be stable on prime 27.7 vs 26.6, since vdroop is only .004 volts more, ie 1.314-1.310.

3) There is no difference in power consumption, vdroop, or whea erros between running small ffts on die vs small ffts with 1600 mb memory vs small ffts with 5500 mb memory, so doubt amount of ram makes any difference for cpu testing (ram testing aside).

4) Larger FFTS (on die or with 5500 mb ram), incurs less power consumption and less vdroop than small ffts on IVY, example 2048ffts was 1.321v. Also, on a few larger ffts there was slightly less vdroop and power consumption when testing with larger amounts of memory ie 5500mb vs 1600mb or on die, though only .001 to .002v difference, so likely not an issue to use more memory, especially seeing that large ffts dont drop vcore near as much as smaller ffts.

5) The difference between prime 26.6 and prime 27.7 in vdroop and power consumption is primarily in small ffts. Larger ffts less difference between two.


----------



## speaker1234

Hello guys, I was wondering would I get better stability with Turbo Mode disabled, or does it not matter?


----------



## CopperOC

WOOT!!! ok, just finished up my 14.5 hour Prime95 27.7 test on 4.5ghz @1.28v on my i5 3570k. IVY STABLE CLUB!!


----------



## MoYu

NVMM! =D


----------



## homestyle

lol, 3000 rpm is why.

the lower the fft, the higher the temps. it switches back and forth. the 8k test is the lowest fft test and is second on the list. temps will hit a high on that second test and then stay under those temps for the most part all the way through.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ARGH! I got this chip and set it on 1.175 and primed for days w/ no errors and no errors for a week. I

got three whea errors the other day so I went to 1.180 well I primed over night no whea errors. I got three errors again today whilst just browsing the net / playing D3. Why am I not getting whea errors during prime but I am getting them during idle.. basically.

LLC level 1 fixed voltage 1.185 right now running prime again.... I am hoping im close to the voltage I need cause temps get higher every bump up obviously and I really had my heart set on 4.6 im starting to hate ivy a little bit.

I hope I am close cause usually I would get tons of WHEA errors while priming if I needed alot more voltage. Someone know the answer to this?

Now i'm pushing almost 90c some times in the SMALL FFT test maybe i should just go back and try to do a 4.4 overclock IDK anymore just when I thought this was a great chip im back to being an almost clueless newb


----------



## MoYu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ARGH! I got this chip and set it on 1.175 and primed for days w/ no errors and no errors for a week. I
> got three whea errors the other day so I went to 1.180 well I primed over night no whea errors. I got three errors again today whilst just browsing the net / playing D3. Why am I not getting whea errors during prime but I am getting them during idle.. basically.
> LLC level 1 fixed voltage 1.185 right now running prime again.... I am hoping im close to the voltage I need cause temps get higher every bump up obviously and I really had my heart set on 4.6 im starting to hate ivy a little bit.
> I hope I am close cause usually I would get tons of WHEA errors while priming if I needed alot more voltage. Someone know the answer to this?
> Now i'm pushing almost 90c some times in the SMALL FFT test maybe i should just go back and try to do a 4.4 overclock IDK anymore just when I thought this was a great chip im back to being an almost clueless newb


maybe you can try to do what i did and lower the CPU PLL Voltage? my idle as well as my load temps have gone down by a few degrees lowering from default to 1.5.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

heh I guess so. but don't I need to make sure it's stable first? I'm really considering just going back to stock and being done w/ it I don't even do anything CPU intensive really...


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> heh I guess so. but don't I need to make sure it's stable first? I'm really considering just going back to stock and being done w/ it I don't even do anything CPU intensive really...


Your voltage is still super low for that clock speed. I need about 1.29 to get 4.6. So your chip just runs hot with low voltage. Bad TIM on your chip I guess.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

bad tim under the chip or bad tim i put on your saying? cause I know for a fact I did it right this time.


----------



## bgineng

I'm sure you did a fine job. I'm talking about the intel TIM.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

this is ridiculous, I wish I never built an ivy computer now. I should have just waited for the next thing or something. wow. I guess ill just go back to stock and be done w/ it.


----------



## MoYu

I just passed the 12 hour mark in Prime95 ver. 27.7 Im just wondering whether it is necessary to continue to run it for another 12 hours to guarantee it is totally stable. Though for regular everyday use, my pc wont be running consecutively for over 12 hours.

But is it possible for those errors to show up when i start overclocking my other components, thus making difficult to pin point what is causing the errors?

thoughts?


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> I'm sure you did a fine job. I'm talking about the intel TIM.


hands on test says otherwise.

7-10c drop after replacing thermal paste


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> hands on test says otherwise.
> 7-10c drop after replacing thermal paste


You snuck into HardwareDecoders house and remounted his cooler for him! So nice of you!









You misread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoYu*
> 
> I just passed the 12 hour mark in Prime95 ver. 27.7 Im just wondering whether it is necessary to continue to run it for another 12 hours to guarantee it is totally stable. Though for regular everyday use, my pc wont be running consecutively for over 12 hours.
> But is it possible for those errors to show up when i start overclocking my other components, thus making difficult to pin point what is causing the errors?
> thoughts?


I'd let it run another 4 hours.. It's already done 12, you can wait another 4


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> You snuck into HardwareDecoders house and remounted his cooler for him! So nice of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misread.
> I'd let it run another 4 hours.. It's already done 12, you can wait another 4


these are based off some japanese review site
http://www.eteknix.com/news/ivy-bridge-thermal-grease-is-the-culprit-for-heat-problems-after-all/
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/proof_%E2%80%93_switch_fluxless_solder_thermal_paste_cause_poor_ivy_bridge_overclocking_temperatures#slide-3
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/ivy-bridge-chips-run-hot-due-to-intels-thermal-paste-choice-20120514

user
http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=47539

another user
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280892-3770k-IHS-Removals-CPU-temp-dropped-from-79C-to-71C

you can believe what intel says. but the facts and hands on test are there. the people that did this werent working for AMD or anything
but consider there might be conflict of interest on intel side since its their product under fire no pun intended


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> these are based off some japanese review site
> http://www.eteknix.com/news/ivy-bridge-thermal-grease-is-the-culprit-for-heat-problems-after-all/
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/proof_%E2%80%93_switch_fluxless_solder_thermal_paste_cause_poor_ivy_bridge_overclocking_temperatures#slide-3
> http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/ivy-bridge-chips-run-hot-due-to-intels-thermal-paste-choice-20120514
> user
> http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=47539
> another user
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280892-3770k-IHS-Removals-CPU-temp-dropped-from-79C-to-71C
> you can believe what intel says. but the facts and hands on test are there. the people that did this werent working for AMD or anything
> but consider there might be conflict of interest on intel side since its their product under fire no pun intended


again, you misread and I was poking fun.

He was saying his tim job was probably fine, NOT intels. So he was saying the same as you


----------



## MoYu

so i guess this does mean the intel's TIM is indeed a contributing factor towards the increased heat in the ivy bridge chips. But someone on one of the forums mentioned the possibility of the black glue that holds the chip and bracket together to be a potential cause. hmmm.


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> again, you misread and I was poking fun.
> He was saying his tim job was probably fine, NOT intels. So he was saying the same as you


oh then i really did misread









i thought u were referring to intels tim.

its getting embarrassing that intel is denying all this


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> this is ridiculous, I wish I never built an ivy computer now. I should have just waited for the next thing or something. wow. I guess ill just go back to stock and be done w/ it.


If you were to go on stock settings, your IB would still be faster than a SB at stock of course.

If you wanted 4.6ghz just do it 1.30v who cares, you'll probably never run that cpu at more than 50%. so it'll never hit above 70c anyway.

last maybe add 1 more fan to your heat sink? I don't know if you added one more for push/pull config which would lower your temps a little if you didn't already.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoYu*
> 
> I just passed the 12 hour mark in Prime95 ver. 27.7 Im just wondering whether it is necessary to continue to run it for another 12 hours to guarantee it is totally stable. Though for regular everyday use, my pc wont be running consecutively for over 12 hours.
> But is it possible for those errors to show up when i start overclocking my other components, thus making difficult to pin point what is causing the errors?
> thoughts?


I would do 10 hours more. Let it do a full loop.


----------



## MoYu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> I would do 10 hours more. Let it do a full loop.


yea ill probably leave it for another 12 hours at least, since ill probably be going to sleep soon. Anyone think is should push for a 4.8 if all goes well with 4.7? XD


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> oh then i really did misread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought u were referring to intels tim.
> its getting embarrassing that intel is denying all this


Yes i was saying that the intel TIM is bad, and the user applied external TIM is most likely great. Glad we agree


----------



## Lord Xeb

My 3570k takes 1.296v to be stable at 4.5...


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3570k takes 1.296v to be stable at 4.5...


That's no fun... Not the worst I've seen on here tho.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3570k takes 1.296v to be stable at 4.5...


I'm wondering if this is 1.296 with no LLC or with high LLC.
because with no LLC 1.296 is great


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so I lowered the PLL voltage to 1.586 (lowest my bios allows) been priming @ 1.185 volt cpu-z reports between 1.184 @ 1.192 it keeps going back and forth... even seen it hit 1.2v is that cause it wants 1.2v ? Highest temp was 91c but it stays @ around 70-75 for most of the test no whea errors yet. I don't think lowering the PLL voltage did anything at all for my temps.

why is my chip so hot at a low voltage or is this normal? I Know I did not use too much tim or do a crap job this time because when I re-seated it it was perfectly applied from the pressure/heat of the last time and was super thin and looked like a better job than I could do if I tried so idk what else I am supposed to do, I don't have another fan to put on my heatsink cause it came with 1 clip on fan that attached to the metal idk how to get another one of those I guess I could just get another 120mm and zip tie it on or something........

can someone tell me why I don't see to get whea errors when priming but at idle..

also is it hitting 90c+ going to make it not last very long? if so i'll just stop trying to oc







this is my first major ocing adventure and i'm getting frustrated


----------



## MoYu

if you don't like your chip get a new one! run the Intel processor diagnostic tool downloaded from the Intel website, and you will get errors. Tell the Intel customer service reps that you are getting errors using their diagnostic tool and under their guidelines, they would suggest that you RMA it. (after they tell you to try the CPU in another motherboard) same thing will happen. You can do their advance RMA where you pay $25 for shipping their and back, and you will get your new CPU the next day. You would also need to pay the MSRP of the CPU as collateral, but will be returned once they get the *defective* CPU chip back at Intel.

That's what i did XD


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I alrdy did that once bro, but I rma to newegg so i didnt have to pay shipping. im not doing that again / taking my heatsink off etc.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoYu*
> 
> if you don't like your chip get a new one! run the Intel processor diagnostic tool downloaded from the Intel website, and you will get errors. Tell the Intel customer service reps that you are getting errors using their diagnostic tool and under their guidelines, they would suggest that you RMA it. (after they tell you to try the CPU in another motherboard) same thing will happen. You can do their advance RMA where you pay $25 for shipping their and back, and you will get your new CPU the next day. You would also need to pay the MSRP of the CPU as collateral, but will be returned once they get the *defective* CPU chip back at Intel.
> That's what i did XD


I think all IB fail on diagnostic test. Did you really get another chip in the next day? I don't like the idea of being chipless for many days. But, I don't have another motherboard to test.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

btw I'm pretty sure i'm the one that figured this out if you check the ivy bridge owners thread. just saying.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I alrdy did that once bro, but I rma to newegg so i didnt have to pay shipping. im not doing that again / taking my heatsink off etc.


4.6GHz at 1.18-1.2V is impressive. I bet you can get to 5GHz within 1.4V. Spiking to 90C on load isn't that bad.


----------



## Blatsz32

I've gone with this frequency 4635.8 on 1.29v 10 passes of IBT. But while I was playing around on Waterfox and trying to take a Screen the comp crashed. So bumped voltage up a bit. offset 0.070, was at 0.050. Bellow was the 0.050 just before it crashed..oops other way around sorry.


----------



## Amareee

Voltage offset: 0.020V+
Speed spectrum: Disabled
Calibration level set to level 3

Multiplier x44

Everything else is on stock settings I hope I got everything needed in the screen shot

16Gb G.Skill 1600Mhz

Motherboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme 6


----------



## MoYu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I think all IB fail on diagnostic test. Did you really get another chip in the next day? I don't like the idea of being chipless for many days. But, I don't have another motherboard to test.


yup! just need to pay for the $25 shipping, which isnt bad considering that you get it the next day, and the package ships back to them the next day as well. And ive read in several places that SB and IB will fail these tests but the customer service reps probably were not updated on this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> btw I'm pretty sure i'm the one that figured this out if you check the ivy bridge owners thread. just saying.


Maybe, just don't remember where i read it from =], but if you really dont like your cpu, it gives you a peace of mind that you can swap out your cpu for only $25 XD


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so I lowered the PLL voltage to 1.586 (lowest my bios allows) been priming @ 1.185 volt cpu-z reports between 1.184 @ 1.192 it keeps going back and forth... even seen it hit 1.2v is that cause it wants 1.2v ? Highest temp was 91c but it stays @ around 70-75 for most of the test no whea errors yet. I don't think lowering the PLL voltage did anything at all for my temps.
> why is my chip so hot at a low voltage or is this normal? I Know I did not use too much tim or do a crap job this time because when I re-seated it it was perfectly applied from the pressure/heat of the last time and was super thin and looked like a better job than I could do if I tried so idk what else I am supposed to do, I don't have another fan to put on my heatsink cause it came with 1 clip on fan that attached to the metal idk how to get another one of those I guess I could just get another 120mm and zip tie it on or something........
> can someone tell me why I don't see to get whea errors when priming but at idle..
> also is it hitting 90c+ going to make it not last very long? if so i'll just stop trying to oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my first major ocing adventure and i'm getting frustrated


From what i know, if you did a "perfect" TIM job its so thin in fact it might look like a translucent layer depending on what brand you used.
ok this might be "far fetched" but your cpu might be "hot" because your sink isn't seated right. takes me about 10 min to unplug everything remove my fans then remove my sink, re-app and redo everything, but maybe my case is more convenient than yours.
But anyway when i tested my cpu at 4.6 with 1.165 "very high" LLC i had 70-77C max temps. with the 2nd core maxing at 77c
I reseated my sink, and now my 4.6 with about the same settings has 65-74C max temps. with the 4th core maxing at 74c
So just reseat your sink again, and try your luck again.



edit: added picture


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea the heatsink is on there perfectly... the tim is good. try running a small fft and tell me what your temps are cause that is where I get the close to 90c, i'm closer to high 70's low 80's when I do the blend... also im using prime 27.7 which gives 10c hotter temps than 26.6

I really don't want to monkey w/ the heatsink again if I only hit 90c in the small fft test I'm ok with that cause nothing gets my cpu that hot that I ever actually need to use.

I ran like 5 hours of small fft this morning from 7-12 and had no whea erros max temp was 88c...


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea the heatsink is on there perfectly... the tim is good. try running a small fft and tell me what your temps are cause that is where I get the close to 90c, i'm closer to high 70's low 80's when I do the blend... also im using prime 27.7 which gives 10c hotter temps than 26.6
> I really don't want to monkey w/ the heatsink again if I only hit 90c in the small fft test I'm ok with that cause nothing gets my cpu that hot that I ever actually need to use.
> I ran like 5 hours of small fft this morning from 7-12 and had no whea erros max temp was 88c...


I'm pretty sure LinX, IBT, or small FFTs will max at about the same temps. as of writing this it seems prime within 1-2c of what the other two max at.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so I lowered the PLL voltage to 1.586 (lowest my bios allows) been priming @ 1.185 volt cpu-z reports between 1.184 @ 1.192 it keeps going back and forth... even seen it hit 1.2v is that cause it wants 1.2v ? Highest temp was 91c but it stays @ around 70-75 for most of the test no whea errors yet. I don't think lowering the PLL voltage did anything at all for my temps.
> why is my chip so hot at a low voltage or is this normal? I Know I did not use too much tim or do a crap job this time because when I re-seated it it was perfectly applied from the pressure/heat of the last time and was super thin and looked like a better job than I could do if I tried so idk what else I am supposed to do, I don't have another fan to put on my heatsink cause it came with 1 clip on fan that attached to the metal idk how to get another one of those I guess I could just get another 120mm and zip tie it on or something........
> can someone tell me why I don't see to get whea errors when priming but at idle..
> also is it hitting 90c+ going to make it not last very long? if so i'll just stop trying to oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my first major ocing adventure and i'm getting frustrated


Different ffts on prime blend have different cpu loads and hence different cpu vdroop, so vcore will fluctuate depending on which ffts running. Small ffts range of 8K to 60K ffts tend to cause the highest power draw, and hence largest vdroop like on yours to 1.184V, and highest temps. Also if your loaded vcore is halfway between sensor value (steps of .008 on yours), may bounce between for example 1.184 and 1.192 even if vcore remains constant when reading with fluke multimeter. Larger ffts with less load on cpu, less power draw will cause less vdroop maybe to only 1.2v on yours. ie, your just seeing normal effect of different ffts being tested by prime.

If you are getting whea errors during idle but not load, are you using offset or constant vcore. In other words is your vcore ever lower at idle than at load. Also are you running prime long enough to cycle through all ffts. 15 hrs of prime 27.7 at least gets through most of small ffts, and 21hrs will get through all ffts.

You can try running prime and just set small ffts to 40K to run over and over for 45 mins and see if get any whea errors there as well, good screening test on mine for producing whea errors, before doing long run to confirm.

But sounds like you just need to bump up vcore a notch or two, which shouldnt be that much more of strain on temps, and 90'sC isnt meant for folding at home for 24/7 temps, but for 24hr prime test, with spikes that high on smaller ffts, wouldnt worry about at all.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea i only get high 80's 90c on the small fft test. I don't think I can do a better tim job honestly it looked great when I reseated the HS last time and whiped off a little excess. im not getting whea errors constantly @ idle just had 3 two days in a row and after bumping up a little vcore what I don't get is I had it @ 1.175 for a week+ and did primes and had 0 whea errors then all the sudden bam 3 whea errors.

yea alot of the FFTS produce temps around 65-75c across the cores


----------



## opt33

I ran prime for 12.5 hrs, was stable, didnt get any whea errors until ~8 hrs in on 40ffts, got 5 there. I dont think what your describing is that unusual with IVY. You may have just got lucky and made it longer than me without whea errors that one run, again its partly chance.

Intel ships these chips about 10-15+ notches higher in bios than is necessary for stable. We try to set them at point where one notch above stable and we are good to go.

Bottom line prime or not, you just havent got it stable yet. Still getting whea errors bump it up another notch and go again, its par for the course with overclocking.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I ran prime for 12.5 hrs, was stable, didnt get any whea errors until ~8 hrs in on 40ffts, got 5 there. I dont think what your describing is that unusual with IVY. You may have just got lucky and made it longer than me without whea errors that one run, again its partly chance.
> Intel ships these chips about 10-15+ notches higher in bios than is necessary for stable. We try to set them at point where one notch above stable and we are good to go.
> Bottom line prime or not, you just havent got it stable yet. Still getting whea errors bump it up another notch and go again, its par for the course with overclocking.


awesome thanks for all your help, if I'm only getting like 3 whea errors maybe once a day and not constantly does that mean I must be close to stable? also thanks for all the help on temps I'm just not gonna stress them unless they go over 90c while doing the small fft, does that sound right?

just did intel burn test on high settings, highest temp was 94c... idk maybe I need to re-apply tim and re-seat HS i just feel like it isn't going to change anything. also I'm using LLC level 1 is this a good idea??


----------



## Coolwaters

are people still using IBT? iv been using that for a while now. 200 rounds (took like 14hrs) in very high setting all threads and my i7 930 is 100% after that.

but only downside is that temps are super high. (65c on a H100) but gaming and datacrunching it doesnt get near that,


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> awesome thanks for all your help, if I'm only getting like 3 whea errors maybe once a day and not constantly does that mean I must be close to stable? also thanks for all the help on temps I'm just not gonna stress them unless they go over 90c while doing the small fft, does that sound right?
> just did intel burn test on high settings, highest temp was 94c... idk maybe I need to re-apply tim and re-seat HS i just feel like it isn't going to change anything. also I'm using LLC level 1 is this a good idea??


Level 1 on Asrock Extreme is highest LLC setting, it slightly increases vcore on load (when people have measured real vcore not cpuz). That is why you are getting whea errors at idle, because your vcore is lower on idle than load. I would never use LLC level that causes vcore to be higher load than idle. That is a great way to get idle bsods in addition to whea errors yet be prime stable, since prime load keeps your vcore high enough to be stable. Which is why couple post above I was asking you if your idle vcore was ever lower than load.

Use an LLC that you can see at least smallest amount of vdroop, probably level 2 or 3 on yours, just to ensure load vcore is slightly lower than idle. You will have to set vcore slightly higher in bios as well. For example, bios setting 1.22, cpuz idle 1.21, cpuz load 1.19, something like that. Then make sure set bios high enough to keep load vcore what you need to be stable.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Level 1 on Asrock Extreme is highest LLC setting, it slightly increases vcore on load (when people have measured real vcore not cpuz). That is why you are getting whea errors at idle, because your vcore is lower on idle than load. I would never use LLC level that causes vcore to be higher load than idle. That is a great way to get idle bsods in addition to whea errors yet be prime stable, since prime load keeps your vcore high enough to be stable. Which is why couple post above I was asking you if your idle vcore was ever lower than load.
> Use an LLC that you can see at least smallest amount of vdroop, probably level 2 or 3 on yours, just to ensure load vcore is slightly lower than idle. You will have to set vcore slightly higher in bios as well. For example, bios setting 1.22, cpuz idle 1.21, cpuz load 1.19, something like that. Then make sure set bios high enough to keep load vcore what you need to be stable.


No, Level 1 LLC doesn't slightly increases Vcore on load. For my mobo, I get slight vdroop of 0.01-0.018V on level 1. Plus I heard Ivy likes ASRock LLC level 1.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> No, Level 1 LLC doesn't slightly increases Vcore on load. For my mobo, I get slight vdroop of 0.01-0.018V on level 1. Plus I heard Ivy likes ASRock LLC level 1.


Regardless, it's the mechanics of the highest LLC of any board that causes problems. opt33 is correct in his advice. Highest LLC is *not* recommended unless you're a bencher using exotic cooling.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> No, Level 1 LLC doesn't slightly increases Vcore on load. For my mobo, I get slight vdroop of 0.01-0.018V on level 1. Plus I heard Ivy likes ASRock LLC level 1.


There are people that have stated otherwise with various ASRock mobos and LLC 1. Hence I would not use LLC level 1, unless I checked my particular ASRock mobo with a multimeter on multiple different loads. You have a slightly diff mobo his is 4 yours 6.

Regardless given others have said their vcore slightly increased with load, and given he is getting whea errors at idle but not load, that is one possibility. I would either check with multimeter and make sure it wasnt lower at idle, or use lower LLC setting like 2 and make sure. As for IVY liking LLC 1, I dont think any cpu "likes" a specified LLC. I am not a fan of large vdroop for overclocking, even though vdroop reduces peak to peak transients. But I am also not a fan of LLC setting that tries to maintain exact same idle/load which unnecessarily maximizes peak to peak transients, and if cuts too close will inevitably end up some periods of vcore lower at idle.


----------



## PowerK

I left my PC for Prime95 In-place Large FFT (Maximum heat, power consumption etc..)(the middle option) last night.

I was greeted with "Prime95 has stopped working" message when I returned to PC this morning. Sad thing is, previously, this PC passed 20 passes of LinX and 10 hours of Prime95 small FFT test.

Personally, I've only seen BSOD, freeze and/or rounding errors when Prime95 when it comes to overclock instability.
Anyway, I'm sure "Prime95 has stopped working" message is a sign of instability.

Ok.

I'm using AsRock Fatality Z77 Professional.
3770K @ 4.5 with 4 x G.SKILL ARES 2133MHz (16GB) (1.65V)

Offset mode = +0.050V
Load-line calibration = Auto (Level 5 which is the lowest/mildest)
All power management options are at default (enabled) (C1E, C3/C6 etc)
I have not touched PLL nor VCCSA etc. (Pretty much all these are at default).
Under Prime95 small FFT load, CPU-Z reports 1.200V. And under Prime95 large FFT load CPU-Z reports 1.208V

What should I touch to get prime95 stability ?


----------



## samwiches

PowerK, excessive heat will crash Prime or cause errors. Did you check the peak core temps?


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> PowerK, excessive heat will crash Prime or cause errors. Did you check the peak core temps?


Temps are fine.







(85~90C)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so I re-seated / reapply thermal paste this time using the dot in the middle method and my temps appear to be exactly the same, I also used some zip ties to add a pull fan to the other side of the heat sink (120MM) worked pretty good just went through the holes on both fans since the one that came w/ it is a clip on. doesn't seem to be affecting temps at all still getting a max of 94c in IBT and like 84 in prime95 small FFT. I will change my LLC to level 2 as suggested.

AWESOME, set it to LLC level 2 and ran IBT again now its maxing @ 89C instead of 94...
Prime is cooler too now I barely hit 80 w/ low core being 74 some times.

My idle vcore is. 1.168 (1.185 set in bios now I believe) load is 1.160 but some times jumps back to 1.168 does this all sound about right now ?









I guess the paste will cure a little bit and the temps will get a bit better too. AS5 yea I know everyone hates it now thats what someone told me to get when I built this thing, I should have tried the cooler master paste but eh.

+ rep to op33 and iketh thanks so much I think this is almost figured out... im such a newb lol. but hey you gotta start somewhere Im learning alot.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I'm pretty sure LinX, IBT, or small FFTs will max at about the same temps. as of writing this it seems prime within 1-2c of what the other two max at.


well for me it seems IBT is almost 10c hotter than small FFT on p95


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well for me it seems IBT is almost 10c hotter than small FFT on p95


Typical IBT, that's why I don't use it. If you're worried about the temps, then get a better cooler like NH-D14 or go on water.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Typical IBT, that's why I don't use it. If you're worried about the temps, then get a better cooler like NH-D14 or go on water.


I really wish I bought an H100 people seem to be having insanely low temps with that, I might look in to getting one.

Newegg wants 114 for it though thats alot for a cooler I think...


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> I left my PC for Prime95 In-place Large FFT (Maximum heat, power consumption etc..)(the middle option) last night.
> I was greeted with "Prime95 has stopped working" message when I returned to PC this morning. Sad thing is, previously, this PC passed 20 passes of LinX and 10 hours of Prime95 small FFT test.
> Personally, I've only seen BSOD, freeze and/or rounding errors when Prime95 when it comes to overclock instability.
> Anyway, I'm sure "Prime95 has stopped working" message is a sign of instability.
> Ok.
> I'm using AsRock Fatality Z77 Professional.
> 3770K @ 4.5 with 4 x G.SKILL ARES 2133MHz (16GB) (1.65V)
> Offset mode = +0.050V
> Load-line calibration = Auto (Level 5 which is the lowest/mildest)
> All power management options are at default (enabled) (C1E, C3/C6 etc)
> I have not touched PLL nor VCCSA etc. (Pretty much all these are at default).
> Under Prime95 small FFT load, CPU-Z reports 1.200V. And under Prime95 large FFT load CPU-Z reports 1.208V
> What should I touch to get prime95 stability ?


Try to not leave LLC at auto. Best to use the lowest level and work from there.

Power management don't need to be touched.

I'm not convinced that CPU PLL matter much at all for Ivy. VCCSA should be left at default.

Just use your current vcore offset and work with the lowest LLC on your board until you pass your desired hours of LargeFFT. Keep bumping the vcore offset until you feel that it's stable.

After that, do a 24hour round of custom blend with 85-90% ram. I've found that this stresses out the PC like crazy and you'll most likely need a good few notches of vcore to pass this.

EDIT: Just to note, I've tried to run ftt 1344 min/max for a few hours (it was recommended as a quick and dirty way to test for stability in a mere 30 minutes).

Before with my older settings with less vocre, I thought I was safe to run this 1344FFT test for as long as I want. I figured that, hey, I'm able to pass default blend, this FFT would be a piece of cake.

But 3-4 hours in, P95 will always appcrash. It wasn't until I pump in a considerably more amount of vocre, that the 1344 min/max size was able to run beyond 3-4 hours consistently.

So don't be fooled by some of the less stressful Prime tests. The default blend, for example, only uses around 1GB of ram AFIAK. That's hardly an indicator of stability, if you ask me.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> My idle vcore is. 1.168 (1.185 set in bios now I believe) load is 1.160 but some times jumps back to 1.168 does this all sound about right now ?


If LLC 2 is barely dropping you down 1/2 or 1 of .008v sensor notch on cpuz during load, not using LLC1 is definitely the right choice.

If your not prime stable at current setting, just increase vcore in bios til stable.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im working my way back up from 1.175 since I think wrong LLC setting has been the issue all along, got whea errors @ 1.175 in IBT so bumped it to 1.180 and it passes multiple times no errors, I am going to do a 12 hour prime tonight with these settings and I'll do what you said if I'm no stable and just go up 0.005 as needed. awesome help guys.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoYu*
> 
> I just passed the 12 hour mark in Prime95 ver. 27.7 Im just wondering whether it is necessary to continue to run it for another 12 hours to guarantee it is totally stable. Though for regular everyday use, my pc wont be running consecutively for over 12 hours.
> But is it possible for those errors to show up when i start overclocking my other components, thus making difficult to pin point what is causing the errors?
> thoughts?


What settings are you running at in Prime95?

According to this guy (and he seems to be pretty knowledgeable), you need 17.5 hours minimum to run a full FFT loop from beginning to end. Though, in all of my 12+hours tests, I have not had any issues pop up between the 12th hour until the 24th. But better to be safe than sorry, that's what I have to say.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1500023&mpage=1&print=true

"The biggest problem running Prime is using the program properly. It's therefore important to understand it presents 70 separate test for the sandy bridge architecture and at 15 minutes per run it takes at least 18hrs to pass all test 17.5 to be exact but that's in a perfect world. So I offer proof for my assertions. This is easily checked by running a custom blend as illustrated below. "


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so I re-seated / reapply thermal paste this time using the dot in the middle method and my temps appear to be exactly the same, I also used some zip ties to add a pull fan to the other side of the heat sink (120MM) worked pretty good just went through the holes on both fans since the one that came w/ it is a clip on. doesn't seem to be affecting temps at all still getting a max of 94c in IBT and like 84 in prime95 small FFT. I will change my LLC to level 2 as suggested.
> AWESOME, set it to LLC level 2 and ran IBT again now its maxing @ 89C instead of 94...
> Prime is cooler too now I barely hit 80 w/ low core being 74 some times.
> My idle vcore is. 1.168 (1.185 set in bios now I believe) load is 1.160 but some times jumps back to 1.168 does this all sound about right now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the paste will cure a little bit and the temps will get a bit better too. AS5 yea I know everyone hates it now thats what someone told me to get when I built this thing, I should have tried the cooler master paste but eh.
> + rep to op33 and iketh thanks so much I think this is almost figured out... im such a newb lol. but hey you gotta start somewhere Im learning alot.


Your idle vcore should be lower than that, if you're using offset mode. It should go into 1.0v and lower most of the time in idle if you have C3/C6 auto'ed or enabled.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Your idle vcore should be lower than that, if you're using offset mode. It should go into 1.0v and lower most of the time in idle if you have C3/C6 auto'ed or enabled.


i have them disabled.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> i have them disabled.


Test them out. I'm sure you will get below 1.0V with C3/C6 enabled or auto. (Make sure C1E and EIST are on as well).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

then it will take me to 1600mhz right?


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> then it will take me to 1600mhz right?


Yes, 1.6GHZ whenever in idle.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

besides lower power use whats the benefit?


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> besides lower power use whats the benefit?


I don't see a need to pump more voltage to a chip when it doesn't require it at lower clocks. Seems to be a pretty good way to not stress the chip and prevent degradation to me.


----------



## jamdox

Messing with C3/C6 etc hasn't done anything for me. The main issue is just that the chip gets unstable when it gets hot, but it needs the voltages to get high frequencies... I'm tantalizingly close to 4.8 with a load Vcore of 1.320 on my 3570k, but once the hot core starts getting above 87 it's all downhill...

I may reseat my cooler, but I suspect that if I want to get into the 24/7 club I'll have to blast my AC overnight... might have to settle for 4.7


----------



## Natek

This is my 1st offset overclock attempt after few days of messing with it. I don't know if I can do anything else to push more with these temperatures. Realized I had to put a 2nd screenshot to reflect voltage under load.

3770K @4.7ghz
Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe 1015





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jcooper138

4.6 at 1.275v. Should be able to get my batch number in the next few days. I was stupid and threw out my box before writing it down. Ignore the minimum temps in RealTemp as I reset after starting Prime.


----------



## neveser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcooper138*
> 
> 4.6 at 1.275v. Should be able to get my batch number in the next few days. I was stupid and threw out my box before writing it down. Ignore the minimum temps in RealTemp as I reset after starting Prime.


What are you using to cool?


----------



## jcooper138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neveser*
> 
> What are you using to cool?


Noctua NH-D14


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Try to not leave LLC at auto. Best to use the lowest level and work from there.
> Power management don't need to be touched.
> I'm not convinced that CPU PLL matter much at all for Ivy. VCCSA should be left at default.
> Just use your current vcore offset and work with the lowest LLC on your board until you pass your desired hours of LargeFFT. Keep bumping the vcore offset until you feel that it's stable.
> After that, do a 24hour round of custom blend with 85-90% ram. I've found that this stresses out the PC like crazy and you'll most likely need a good few notches of vcore to pass this.
> EDIT: Just to note, I've tried to run ftt 1344 min/max for a few hours (it was recommended as a quick and dirty way to test for stability in a mere 30 minutes).
> Before with my older settings with less vocre, I thought I was safe to run this 1344FFT test for as long as I want. I figured that, hey, I'm able to pass default blend, this FFT would be a piece of cake.
> But 3-4 hours in, P95 will always appcrash. It wasn't until I pump in a considerably more amount of vocre, that the 1344 min/max size was able to run beyond 3-4 hours consistently.
> So don't be fooled by some of the less stressful Prime tests. The default blend, for example, only uses around 1GB of ram AFIAK. That's hardly an indicator of stability, if you ask me.


Thank for sharing your experience and insight. Greatly appreciated!









My main PC is currently running the Prime95 v27.7 in custom blend mode. I set it up according to your instruction. (screenshot below) (I'm currently posting this from my second PC).










However, 3770K's temps are about 10C lower than In-Place Large FFT (Maximum heat, power consumption) and/or small FFT option. For some reason, it doesn't seem to stress the CPU as much as the default second option.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> I don't see a need to pump more voltage to a chip when it doesn't require it at lower clocks. Seems to be a pretty good way to not stress the chip and prevent degradation to me.


Degradation will occur primarily at load, so load vcore more important.

The downside of enabling C states is SSD performance is significantly decreased. Write speed on mine is decreased 40%, read speed decreased 15%. Those are benchmarks, but takes me 30% longer to install a program.

The other downside is you have more variables in to play when overclocking, and your dependent on mobo ramping up vcore appropriately at low and high loads to maintain stability. So more things to test then just under full load.

Nothing wrong with using it, but might as well list the disadvantages along with any advantages.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Degradation will occur primarily at load, so load vcore more important.
> The downside of enabling C states is SSD performance is significantly decreased. Write speed on mine is decreased 40%, read speed decreased 15%. Those are benchmarks, but takes me 30% longer to install a program.
> The other downside is you have more variables in to play when overclocking, and your dependent on mobo ramping up vcore appropriately at low and high loads to maintain stability. So more things to test then just under full load.
> Nothing wrong with using it, but might as well list the disadvantages along with any advantages.


I did not find that (worse SSD performance) to be true for me. Leaving C states on Auto gave the best results with AS SSD. I tested this several times a while back out of curiousity. Which is really strange, you're running the UD5H board too, right?
At first I thought maybe it's different between different board brands, but now I don't know what to think. I have 2 UD5H boards, I didn't test this on both, but it was true on one of them.


----------



## opt33

double post


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I did not find that (worse SSD performance) to be true for me. Leaving C states on Auto gave the best results with AS SSD. I tested this several times a while back out of curiousity. Which is really strange, you're running the UD5H board too, right?
> At first I thought maybe it's different between different board brands, but now I don't know what to think. I have 2 UD5H boards, I didn't test this on both, but it was true on one of them.


SeanPoe did a thorough testing on his, found similar results, actually C states hurt his read speed more than on mine in some cases.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1262255/effect-of-power-saving-features-on-ssd-speed

And another with Gigabyte mobo that apparently contacted Gigabyte about it, complaining of C states affecting SSD
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2192825
Quote:


> As it turns out, this can be fixed. All it takes is disabling C3/C6 states on the Intel CPU.After speaking with with Gigabyte personally,they told me this is Intel's fault and tough luck lol? Seriously? All your bios work till the last couple and now its Intel's fault that your new bios cut the write speeds in half? Arghhhh.
> So..my question is,would anyone have any guess as to why disabling C3/C6 states is fixing the issue?


Another with Gigabyte mobo posting about it
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/298896-30-asus-p8z68-gigabyte-z68x-ud3h
Quote:


> Also as I mentioned on my gigabyte I disabled Cstates completely to get my solid state benching at correct speeds. I think (I'm pretty sure) I read (According to gigabyte) it was a problem with the sata spec and "not their fault"


Someone on Xtreme posting about it 1 year ago, first post.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?273312-What-is-going-on-with-SSD-in-DMA-mode&s=8378edb311d0b02cba86b742aafc1237
speaking of his Crucial M4 SSD in both modes...
Quote:


> both are seriously affected by any CPU power-saving C-states (especially C1E, but also C3/6/7)


And another complaining about it:
http://gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=6724
Quote:


> I got some interesting result when I tested SSD.
> 
> When I set CPU configuration C-State option
> Enable
> min:157.2MB/S
> max:181.5MB/S
> 
> Disable:
> min:225.3MB/S
> max:240.8MB/S


Another person found same issue with C states on his
Quote:


> What are these state supports? Why does disabling them enhance SSD drive performance/CPU/Graphics performance?


http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?93081-C1-C3-C6-State-Support-Disabled-in-BIOS-Ultra-SSD-Performance

Toms articles first wrote about it back in 2009 and several threads across different forums of people confirming same back then.
toms articles is here: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-hdd-power,2170-4.html

their conclusion:
Quote:


> However, our findings are significant, as they can affect users who may not even know they are running an SSD with the brakes on. In short: really fast SSDs that can deliver 200 MB/s or even more of throughput become limited by CPU performance due to power saving mechanisms-or more precisely, they are bottlenecked by a limited availability of CPU time. This became obvious by switching the various power saving options on and off. We found that the sophisticated power saving mechanisms-such as the Active State Power Management for PCI Express, or the deeper C states that switch off entire functional units within the CPU at a transistor level-have a noticeable impact on the performance of our X25-E flash SSD. Obviously, the latency added by utilizing the more complex power saving features is significant enough to have to wait for the system to pick up data.


Had posted these once, but here is mine with a 40% decrease in 4K random write speed, and 10-25% decrease in random read speed. And yes with GB UD5H, ie in my sig.

Test 1) 4.7ghz, C states OFF, Vcore fixed, LLC turbo.

4700_Coff_manualvcore.jpg 389k .jpg file


Test 2) 4.7ghz, C states enabled, dynamic vcore, LLC standard/lowest setting

4700_dynamicOC_C_enabled.jpg 375k .jpg file


Test 3) 4.7ghz, C states AUTO, dynamic vcore, LLC standard/lowest setting.

4700_dynamOC_C_AUT0_gb.jpg 372k .jpg file


----------



## Blatsz32

I've noticed that a lot of people, when over clocking their CPU, don't raise the bus speed. they are reaching 4.6-4.7 (3570k) at 100 bus. This also goes for the 3770k. Is there a reason? Is it a waste of time? Is their no performance gain in raising the bus?

so, Opt33, I'm gathering I should turn off only the C-states or all power saving options?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> I've noticed that a lot of people, when over clocking their CPU, don't raise the bus speed. they are reaching 4.6-4.7 (3570k) at 100 bus. This also goes for the 3770k. Is there a reason? Is it a waste of time? Is their no performance gain in raising the bus?
> so, Opt33, I'm gathering I should turn off only the C-states or all power saving options?


You can only raise the bus/bclk on these very little and maintain stability. people using ln2 modded bios etc squeezing out last few mhz raise the bclk.

Best thing to do is test with AS SSD benchmark for C states and power states on your setup. Reason is, although most I have seen that tested do best with C states disabled, there are a few that stated worked best on auto. Since auto tests differently than enabled or disabled on some mobos, kind of makes you wonder what auto is doing differently. For example, there is one ASUS mobo manual (one specific mobo not all ASUS) that apparently says to put C states neither on enabled or disabled, but on auto and one person confirmed auto was best setting for that mobo. Others with different ASUS mobo, better scores with disabled.

And mandrix with same mobo, but different SSD says his on Auto works better. No question on my UD5h, auto kills SSD performance as does enabled, so I keep disabled.

Regarding EIST and other power saving, few have reported decreased, some not so much. I didnt test EIST on mine. Again would have to test with your particular setup.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

C states hurts my SSD performance, I posted screen shots proving it I think it was in this thread.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> SeanPoe did a thorough testing on his, found similar results, actually C states hurt his read speed more than on mine in some cases.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1262255/effect-of-power-saving-features-on-ssd-speed
> And another with Gigabyte mobo that apparently contacted Gigabyte about it, complaining of C states affecting SSD
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2192825
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> As it turns out, this can be fixed. All it takes is disabling C3/C6 states on the Intel CPU.After speaking with with Gigabyte personally,they told me this is Intel's fault and tough luck lol? Seriously? All your bios work till the last couple and now its Intel's fault that your new bios cut the write speeds in half? Arghhhh.
> So..my question is,would anyone have any guess as to why disabling C3/C6 states is fixing the issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Another with Gigabyte mobo posting about it
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/298896-30-asus-p8z68-gigabyte-z68x-ud3h
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Also as I mentioned on my gigabyte I disabled Cstates completely to get my solid state benching at correct speeds. I think (I'm pretty sure) I read (According to gigabyte) it was a problem with the sata spec and "not their fault"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone on Xtreme posting about it 1 year ago, first post.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?273312-What-is-going-on-with-SSD-in-DMA-mode&s=8378edb311d0b02cba86b742aafc1237
> speaking of his Crucial M4 SSD in both modes...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> both are seriously affected by any CPU power-saving C-states (especially C1E, but also C3/6/7)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And another complaining about it:
> http://gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=6724
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I got some interesting result when I tested SSD.
> When I set CPU configuration C-State option
> Enable
> min:157.2MB/S
> max:181.5MB/S
> Disable:
> min:225.3MB/S
> max:240.8MB/S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another person found same issue with C states on his
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What are these state supports? Why does disabling them enhance SSD drive performance/CPU/Graphics performance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?93081-C1-C3-C6-State-Support-Disabled-in-BIOS-Ultra-SSD-Performance
> Toms articles first wrote about it back in 2009 and several threads across different forums of people confirming same back then.
> toms articles is here: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-hdd-power,2170-4.html
> their conclusion:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> However, our findings are significant, as they can affect users who may not even know they are running an SSD with the brakes on. In short: really fast SSDs that can deliver 200 MB/s or even more of throughput become limited by CPU performance due to power saving mechanisms-or more precisely, they are bottlenecked by a limited availability of CPU time. This became obvious by switching the various power saving options on and off. We found that the sophisticated power saving mechanisms-such as the Active State Power Management for PCI Express, or the deeper C states that switch off entire functional units within the CPU at a transistor level-have a noticeable impact on the performance of our X25-E flash SSD. Obviously, the latency added by utilizing the more complex power saving features is significant enough to have to wait for the system to pick up data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had posted these once, but here is mine with a 40% decrease in 4K random write speed, and 10-25% decrease in random read speed. And yes with GB UD5H, ie in my sig.
> Test 1) 4.7ghz, C states OFF, Vcore fixed, LLC turbo.
> 
> 4700_Coff_manualvcore.jpg 389k .jpg file
> 
> Test 2) 4.7ghz, C states enabled, dynamic vcore, LLC standard/lowest setting
> 
> 4700_dynamicOC_C_enabled.jpg 375k .jpg file
> 
> Test 3) 4.7ghz, C states AUTO, dynamic vcore, LLC standard/lowest setting.
> 
> 4700_dynamOC_C_AUT0_gb.jpg 372k .jpg file
Click to expand...

Yeah. I'm not arguing with you, just telling you what I saw. Posting all those quotes isn't going to change what I saw with my board. :shrug:


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Degradation will occur primarily at load, so load vcore more important.
> The downside of enabling C states is SSD performance is significantly decreased. Write speed on mine is decreased 40%, read speed decreased 15%. Those are benchmarks, but takes me 30% longer to install a program.
> The other downside is you have more variables in to play when overclocking, and your dependent on mobo ramping up vcore appropriately at low and high loads to maintain stability. So more things to test then just under full load.
> Nothing wrong with using it, but might as well list the disadvantages along with any advantages.


I've tested an Intel 510 SSD extensively with my Asus Z77 board.

C3/C6 do affect SSD performance.

With C3/C6 ENABLED, performance decreases, mostly in the 4k read areas.

*With C3/C6 on AUTO (which decreases my vcore on idle), SSD performance is increased.*

With C3/C6 DISABLED, SSD performance is about the same or a tiny bit better than C3/C6 on Auto.

So for Asus boards with Intel based SSD (not sure about SF based Intel SSD, haven't tested it yet), C3/C6 disabled or auto = best SSD performance.

But C3/C6 enabled = bad SSD performance.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> PowerK, excessive heat will crash Prime or cause errors. Did you check the peak core temps?
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (85~90C)
Click to expand...

No, more heat means additional power requirement. The cooler your chip is, the more stable it's going to be at it's very minimum Vcore, and every little bit counts.

So what I meant was: check your max temps now compared to where they were while you were previously stable.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I did not find that (worse SSD performance) to be true for me. Leaving C states on Auto gave the best results with AS SSD. I tested this several times a while back out of curiousity. Which is really strange, you're running the UD5H board too, right?
> At first I thought maybe it's different between different board brands, but now I don't know what to think. I have 2 UD5H boards, I didn't test this on both, but it was true on one of them.


Yes, I've found that leaving C3/C6 on auto gives my SSD the best performance it can get. But for some reason, putting C3/C6 on enabled gives it poorer performance. I guess auto and enabled are not the same thing, even though auto does change the vcore dynamically.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Thank for sharing your experience and insight. Greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main PC is currently running the Prime95 v27.7 in custom blend mode. I set it up according to your instruction. (screenshot below) (I'm currently posting this from my second PC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, 3770K's temps are about 10C lower than In-Place Large FFT (Maximum heat, power consumption) and/or small FFT option. For some reason, it doesn't seem to stress the CPU as much as the default second option.


Default second option? You mean regular blend?

Blend mode will test for all FFTs (it goes back and forth between large and small FFT). So the temperature will change every 15 minutes or so.

I ran custom blend using about 13500 memory size. Haven't really tweaked my startup apps but many hours into a custom blend run I'd see that my "free" memory, as according to task manager, is no more than 300-400mb. So just be sure that you're leaving enough ram for Windows.


----------



## christpunchers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> You can only raise the bus/bclk on these very little and maintain stability. people using ln2 modded bios etc squeezing out last few mhz raise the bclk.
> Best thing to do is test with AS SSD benchmark for C states and power states on your setup. Reason is, although most I have seen that tested do best with C states disabled, there are a few that stated worked best on auto. Since auto tests differently than enabled or disabled on some mobos, kind of makes you wonder what auto is doing differently. For example, there is one ASUS mobo manual (one specific mobo not all ASUS) that apparently says to put C states neither on enabled or disabled, but on auto and one person confirmed auto was best setting for that mobo. Others with different ASUS mobo, better scores with disabled.
> And mandrix with same mobo, but different SSD says his on Auto works better. No question on my UD5h, auto kills SSD performance as does enabled, so I keep disabled.
> Regarding EIST and other power saving, few have reported decreased, some not so much. I didnt test EIST on mine. Again would have to test with your particular setup.


Maybe different SSD on the very same board will react to C3/C6 on auto, disabled, or enabled differently?

It is true that Auto works well. It's pretty much the same as putting C3/C6 on disabled. But disabled seems to be just a hair better, but not by much (i.e. a score of "9.75" vs "10.00").


----------



## bebimbap

If anyone was wondering what kind of differences reseating a heatsink can do

The one on the left I just reseated and ran 20x run throughs of "very high" IBT that's why it's only 27 minutes of run time.
Max core temps are 67-73c using the "put on with finger and spread out smallest amount possible" method

The one on the right was the before pic a 19+ hour prime 27.7 run on standard blend, apparently seated wrong or too much TIM
max core temps are 81-86c using the "3mm dot in the center" and put on the HSF method.



Even my IBT "speed" is faster with the 13-14c difference in temps.

edit for clarification and spelling


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> If anyone was wondering what kind of differences reseating a heatsink can do
> The one on the left I just reseated and ran 20x run throughs of "very high" IBT that's why it's only 27 minutes of run time.
> Max core temps are 67-73c using the "put on with finger and spread out smallest amount possible" method
> The one on the right was the before pic a 19+ hour prime 27.7 run on standard blend, apparently seated wrong or too much TIM
> max core temps are 81-86c using the "3mm dot in the center" and put on the HSF method.
> 
> Even my IBT "speed" is faster with the 13-14c difference in temps.
> edit for clarification and spelling


Nice results dude Im happy for you. However.... I had the exact opposite. I tried re-seating my cooler and using that method and it wasn't cooling at all and It went up to 105 and throttled it's self. I am getting better results with the dot in the center method maybe its just a matter of which HS??


----------



## bebimbap

Either that or i blew out my temp sensors and they are just giving messed up numbers lol.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

i doubt u blew up your temp sensors, I just know my chip did not like the finger applied paste @ all. I used 0 on the cooler and just smeared it very thin as straight as I could with my fingers. was a total no go lol.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Maybe different SSD on the very same board will react to C3/C6 on auto, disabled, or enabled differently?
> It is true that Auto works well. It's pretty much the same as putting C3/C6 on disabled. But disabled seems to be just a hair better, but not by much (i.e. a score of "9.75" vs "10.00").


yeah, I think disabled C states works better than enabled on most. And then the auto setting seems to vary based on bios/mobo/cpu/ssd. So probably each needs to test their own for best setting.


----------



## Piospi

I want to do undervolting. I know that I need to control the voltage of the processor. Do I have to reduce other tensions ?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so I think im gonna de-lid my 3570k, but I just want to change the tim to like liquid pro and put the IHS back on, should i use the arctic silver thermal adhesive or epoxy to put it back on?


----------



## GeforceGTS

I wouldn't use any expoxy or w/e, most I've seen do it don't either. What if your first TIM application sucks?

Oh and btw, I said in the other thead my temps dropped around 10c after de-lidding, well I just realized I've only been running one fan on my Silver Arrow since I remounted it, forgot to put the other back on after messing with the ram. So it's around 10c cooler with one less fan


----------



## HardwareDecoder

cool, i'm thinking about using the AS thermal adhesive then.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Nice results dude Im happy for you. However.... I had the exact opposite. I tried re-seating my cooler and using that method and it wasn't cooling at all and It went up to 105 and throttled it's self. I am getting better results with the dot in the center method maybe its just a matter of which HS??


This is why I use the "X" method on cpu when cpu/HS isn't lapped. The IHS usually dips in the center and can leave only the edges making contact with the HS. If lapped however (or just leveled out), finger method never fails.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christpunchers*
> 
> Default second option? You mean regular blend?
> Blend mode will test for all FFTs (it goes back and forth between large and small FFT). So the temperature will change every 15 minutes or so.
> I ran custom blend using about 13500 memory size. Haven't really tweaked my startup apps but many hours into a custom blend run I'd see that my "free" memory, as according to task manager, is no more than 300-400mb. So just be sure that you're leaving enough ram for Windows.


By default secodn option, I meant "In-place large FFTs (maximum heat, power consumption)".

Anyway, I let my main PC run the Prime95 v27.7 again yesterday (without changing anything for the time being). I selected the In-place large FFTs (maximum heat, power consumption) again just for the heck of it. The PC passed the Prime95 without any errors for 6 hours.

This is what drives me nuts. If there's an error or app crash due to overclock instability, I want them to be constant under certain scenario. Now, it's running fine even though I did not change any settings.
After this, I went for Prime95 custom Blend test (with 85% of my system RAM), 10 hours passed without any errors.

So, I decided to play Max Payne 3. Looked good. No BSOD, no app crash. So I thought everything was fine. Until.... I checked Windows system logs..... There were several WHEA errors listed/logged while I was playing the game. I'm back to stock (3.5GHz)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> This is why I use the "X" method on cpu when cpu/HS isn't lapped. The IHS usually dips in the center and can leave only the edges making contact with the HS. If lapped however (or just leveled out), finger method never fails.


what does "lapped" mean ? I guess next time I could just make an X on the cpu is that what you are saying??


----------



## jcooper138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> what does "lapped" mean ? I guess next time I could just make an X on the cpu is that what you are saying??


A really old thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/15897/info-want-to-lap-your-p4s-or-a64s-ihs-also-applies-to-heatsinks-water-blocks

My understanding is that you sand and polish the heatsink and/or cpu lid so that they are uniform. It provides the optimum amount of surface area for contact between the two (preventing dips from causing them to only contact at the sides, etc.).


----------



## munaim1

*Choose your sig and wear it proudly*

_*choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_








*The Ivy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Ivy STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

*The Ivy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Ivy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 30 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## Amareee

If you want to update my entry to 4400.11Mhz(looks better than 4399.0Mhz) I ran it for another 10min after i print screened the first picture

Thanks for having me up on the 24/7 Ivy stable club


----------



## munaim1

Done^^

Thanks Bud


----------



## bebimbap

has anyone tried 4.8ghz on 3770k ? It seems i need over 1.375v to get it to stop freezing, wondering if anyone else is getting that.


----------



## opt33

Yep, near same here. I am prime stable at 4.5ghz with 1.21v load, 4.6ghz with 1.26v load, 4.7ghz with 1.31v load, then the .05v scaling per 100mhz goes to crap as does temps at 4.8. I need 1.38v load just to run prime for an hour or so and then it errors. Temps are so high, not interested in trying to get it stable, though did run a while at 1.4v without crashing, but temps near tjmax.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> has anyone tried 4.8ghz on 3770k ? It seems i need over 1.375v to get it to stop freezing, wondering if anyone else is getting that.


I got 4.8 to boot to windows with 1.32 volts. Prim95 crashed in 30 seconds, and tempts were +95'c.
I was running 4.7 with 1.288 volts but could never get it fully stable, kept running into small instabilities randomly over a 2 week period.

My Xigy S-1283 just isn't good enough to control those temperatures.








Working on getting Prime stable at 4.6. Volts seem to level off around 1.218 and temps are much much better ~69'c.
Will work on 4.7 once 4.6 is perfected.


----------



## McDown

I'm not sure if my run is valid cuz I set 10 min per FFT but I did the full circle.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

nice temps for that voltage/ghz are you on water?


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> nice temps for that voltage/ghz are you on water?


Yep and a stripped dye.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

see this is what makes me want to de-lid but Im only on air anyway and I don't want to end up with a broken chip like several other people on here............


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Yep and a stripped dye.


Looks like a custom loop,

you have the same mobo as me, did you change any settings other than vCore and LLC ?


----------



## McDown

cpu pll to 1.5v and some VRM settings


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> I'm not sure if my run is valid cuz I set 10 min per FFT but I did the full circle.


That is the smartest/most efficient way to run prime, ie 10 mins per FFTS and do full circle in 15hrs. Nice 4.9, seeing temps, figure it was delided.

What tim are you using on your delided IVY? Do you know approximate temp improvement?


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> That is the smartest/most efficient way to run prime, ie 10 mins per FFTS and do full circle in 15hrs. Nice 4.9, seeing temps, figure it was delided.
> What tim are you using on your delided IVY? Do you know approximate temp improvement?


Funny thing







the best result I've got out of 6 (OCZ Freeze, MX4, MX2, Noctua, Prolimatech) was Prolimatech paste that came with my Mega 2 years ago. I'm not sure if that the same one they selling now cuz there's nothing on the tube except "Prolimatech" and "keep out of children's reach".

The temps drop was about 15C


----------



## PowerK

I have seen WHEA logger error log issued in Windows 7 System Log *during* Prime95 run. However, Prime95 does not show nor report errors. It just keeps on going as if there're no problems.

I wonder why Prime95 (and LinX for that matter) does not report/result errors when WHEA logger issue to hardware error repport ?? Makes me think twice about reliability on these stress testing apps...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea i dont think they are very reliable at all. I think they are just a starting point cause i've had my oc pass 12 hours prime then get whea errors playing games that hardly use the cpu


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea i dont think they are very reliable at all. I think they are just a starting point cause i've had my oc pass 12 hours prime then get whea errors playing games that hardly use the cpu


I've experienced that, too.

However, what's more bizarre is that (as I said) WHEA logger being issued/reported by Windows 7 kernel *while* Prime95 is running. And Prime95 just keeps on going as if there're no problems.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> I've experienced that, too.
> However, what's more bizarre is that (as I said) WHEA logger being issued/reported by Windows 7 kernel *while* Prime95 is running. And Prime95 just keeps on going as if there're no problems.


indeed I have had that too... I think the rational is that when you get a whea error, its the processor double checking the math cause It thinks it made a mistake, if this happens fast enough prime is not aware of it cause its still passed correct info in the end?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amareee*
> 
> 
> If you want to update my entry to 4400.11Mhz(looks better than 4399.0Mhz) I ran it for another 10min after i print screened the first picture
> Thanks for having me up on the 24/7 Ivy stable club


now we need to see some bios screenshot can you do that please thanks


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> indeed I have had that too... I think the rational is that when you get a whea error, its the processor double checking the math cause It thinks it made a mistake, if this happens fast enough prime is not aware of it cause its still passed correct info in the end?


HardwareDecoder,

I just found out that there's a result.txt file in Prime95 folder. Check it out.
It shows rounding errors (if there're any) in that file. Funny thing is that the time Prime95 logged rounding errors in the result.txt and the time WHEA errors were issued under WIndows 7 System Log are different. LOL.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea idk... i just know I cringe when I see a whea error, also doesnt prime stop the worker when it has a rounding error anyway?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> I have seen WHEA logger error log issued in Windows 7 System Log *during* Prime95 run. However, Prime95 does not show nor report errors. It just keeps on going as if there're no problems.
> I wonder why Prime95 (and LinX for that matter) does not report/result errors when WHEA logger issue to hardware error repport ?? Makes me think twice about reliability on these stress testing apps...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea i dont think they are very reliable at all. I think they are just a starting point cause i've had my oc pass 12 hours prime then get whea errors playing games that hardly use the cpu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> I've experienced that, too.
> However, what's more bizarre is that (as I said) WHEA logger being issued/reported by Windows 7 kernel *while* Prime95 is running. And Prime95 just keeps on going as if there're no problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> indeed I have had that too... I think the rational is that when you get a whea error, its the processor double checking the math cause It thinks it made a mistake, if this happens fast enough prime is not aware of it cause its still passed correct info in the end?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> HardwareDecoder,
> I just found out that there's a result.txt file in Prime95 folder. Check it out.
> It shows rounding errors (if there're any) in that file. Funny thing is that the time Prime95 logged rounding errors in the result.txt and the time WHEA errors were issued under WIndows 7 System Log are different. LOL.


Think about it for a second. If applications received the faulty computation after the cpu catches and corrects it (whea19), then what's the point of correcting it? Windows knows about the internal error because it listens for it (a programmer wrote code in the kernel to handle the error message broadcasted by the cpu.) Prime95 does not.

I need a favor. I can't get my 2600k to put out those errors at all, even though it is possible with SnB. Next time any of you get the error, can you try upping VCCSA *and/or* RAM volts instead of vcore to see if this clears it up?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Think about it for a second. If applications received the faulty computation after the cpu catches and corrects it (whea19), then what's the point of correcting it? Windows knows about the internal error because it listens for it (a programmer wrote code in the kernel to handle the error message broadcasted by the cpu.) Prime95 does not.
> I need a favor. I can't get my 2600k to put out those errors at all, even though it is possible with SnB. Next time any of you get the error, can you try upping VCCSA *and/or* RAM volts instead of vcore to see if this clears it up?


what does my ram volts have to do w/ anything I don't have it oc'ed at all unless the XMP profile counts as ocing it? I think it just tightens up the timings 1 notch. and I haven't ever touched VCCSA more info needed please since you seem to be the smartest person on here usually.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea idk... i just know I cringe when I see a whea error, also doesnt prime stop the worker when it has a rounding error anyway?


Yeah, thats's how it used to work. I remember Prime95 stopped working with icon turned into red color when it detected errors. But this was back in Pentium4 / Athlon64 days.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

well in my experience that has still happened a few times not recently or even on this chip I don't think but I have seen it say rounding error expected 4 but got 5 or something similar and it stops that worker and continues the other 3


----------



## bigal1542

I actually have a few questions, as I am pretty new to this. I am using my sig rig.

I am now at 4.3 GHz @ 1.22V with a max temp of 74-85-84-77 on a high IBT for 10 runs. I will be doing Prime95 after I make this post. These numbers don't seem to great, as I have seen many others getting 4.4 GHz with 1.22V with the same cooler.

I did try 1.25V at 4.4 GHz and the computer failed to start. I also get a BSOD at 4.4 GHz @ 1.215V.

I am not looking to absolutely max the OC capability of the chip, but do whatever is perfectly safe to do.

What should my next step be?
Should I increase the voltage or leave it?
Should I change another value?

I am also having some trouble with my RAM, which is in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265910/samsung-2x4gb-asrock-z77-extreme4-help#post_17406158
That may or may not be part of the issue, if there is one. _Screenshots of all of my settings may be found in that thread too (the CPU related ones might be moreso in the spoilers at the end). Note that my voltage and multiplier have changed to 1.22 and 43 respectively. I have also set the PLL Voltage to the minimum allowed of 1.586V and have set the CPU load line to 2_

Thanks in advance,
Big Al


----------



## HardwareDecoder

the voltage required for a certain frequency is not based on the cooler but the chip. so don't be too hung up on what others are getting as ivy is a huge lottery...


----------



## PowerK

Maybe I should leave my 3770K @ stock.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> the voltage required for a certain frequency is not based on the cooler but the chip. so don't be too hung up on what others are getting as ivy is a huge lottery...


Sounds good, I didn't know that. It makes me feel a lot better.

For Prime95, is blend the way to go? I am going to run it soon.

Also, what would you do in my case:
I could increase the voltage past 1.25V in hopes of getting to 4.4 GHz or more.
I was hitting 98 as a max while doing IBT on high, and 77 as a max when doing blend Prime95.

+rep for the help!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sounds good, I didn't know that. It makes me feel a lot better.
> For Prime95, is blend the way to go? I am going to run it soon.
> Also, what would you do in my case:
> I could increase the voltage past 1.25V in hopes of getting to 4.4 GHz or more.
> I was hitting 98 as a max while doing IBT on high, and 77 as a max when doing blend Prime95.
> +rep for the help!


you dont want to run at over 90c for a daily OC I believe.... that is hot which cooler do you have? and Small FFT's should be better to test your CPU OC, while as blend is better to test the whole system, small FFT tests your CPU only, blend test cpu+ram


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Maybe I should leave my 3770K @ stock.


At my 4.5, 4.6, and 4.7 prime 12 hour stable/no whea errors settings, I can lower vcore by .005 to .01v (1-2 notches in bios) and run 28K or 40K ffts and reliably get whea errors every time within 30mins. Or run prime 15hrs, and get whea errors reliably, especially on smaller ffts.

Or another way of putting it, once I can run prime for 15+ hours without uncorrected cpu errors, ie prime rounding errors (+ may get some corrected/whea errors), then I still have to bump vcore 1-2 notches more, to run prime for 15hrs and not get whea errors, ie cpu corrected errors. And that is true for all 3 overclock settings. So if your prime stable, and getting whea errors during prime, you likely just need to bump up vcore 1-2 notches and then you will no longer have whea errors during prime. Maybe Ivy does a better job than other cpus of catching some cpu errors, creating whea errors, when on the brink of stability. I cant produce them on my wifes still 1366 build when running at unstable settings, and she has no record of them.

If your using a sensible LLC setting that still allows at least a little vdroop, and you are not using offset voltage for overclocking, then you should be fine once you can prime without whea errors.

If your using offset mode/power savings, you arent done after getting prime stable without whea errors. If you want to vary vcore/mhz on the fly using offset/power savings you have to test to makes sure vcore is sufficient at low loads as well. Otherwise, you can still get whea errors or even crashes if vcore isnt sufficient at varying or low loads, ie surfing/opening apps/gaming. I like Ikeths suggestion for testing lighter loads that he posted earlier.

But if you want to see a lot of whea errors, I had over 200 in a few hours benching 5.1ghz, guess which day looking at screenshot:


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> you dont want to run at over 90c for a daily OC I believe.... that is hot which cooler do you have? and Small FFT's should be better to test your CPU OC, while as blend is better to test the whole system, small FFT tests your CPU only, blend test cpu+ram


Sounds good. Thanks for the info. And I guess the 4.3 @ 1.22 held up in IBT but not Prime95. I think that 4.2 @1.21 is stable though (judging by the first 15 minutes).

I have a CM Hyper 212evo, but since I am mostly gaming, the CPU OC isn't an end-all-be-all.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> At my 4.5, 4.6, and 4.7 prime 12 hour stable/no whea errors settings, I can lower vcore by .005 to .01v (1-2 notches in bios) and run 28K or 40K ffts and reliably get whea errors every time within 30mins. Or run prime 15hrs, and get whea errors reliably, especially on smaller ffts.
> Or another way of putting it, once I can run prime for 15+ hours without uncorrected cpu errors, ie prime rounding errors, then I have to bump vcore 1-2 notches more to run prime for 15hrs and not get whea errors, ie cpu corrected errors. And that is true for all 3 overclock settings. So if your prime stable, and getting whea errors during prime, you likely just need to bump up vcore 1-2 notches and then you will no longer have whea errors during prime. I think the whea errors in between prime running 12hrs and not, is for some reason more an ivy thing. I cant produce them on my wifes still 1366 build, and she has no record of them.
> If your using a sensible LLC setting that still allows at least a little vdroop, and you are not using offset voltage for overclocking, then you should be fine once you can prime without whea errors.
> If your using offset mode/power savings, you arent done after getting prime stable without whea errors. If you want to vary vcore/mhz on the fly using offset/power savings you have to test to makes sure vcore is sufficient at low loads as well. Otherwise, you can still get whea errors or even crashes if vcore isnt sufficient at varying or low loads, ie surfing/opening apps/gaming. I like Ikeths suggestion for testing lighter loads that he posted earlier.
> But if you want to see a lot of whea errors, I had over 200 in a few hours benching 5.1ghz. But they finally disappeared after 7 days.


Hi opt33,

Your WHEA error screenshot is amazing. Is that from 3770K you're currently using ?

I'm not using LLC. Also, all power management features are enabled. (C1E, C3/C6 etc) I might turn C3/C6 off for my SSD performance.

Tried 4.5 with +0.050 offset (as well as +0.060V), temp was too high (~95C) and I got WHEA errors. (CPU-Z reports 1.200V under Prime95 small FFTs load with +0.050 offset)

So, I tried 4.4 with +0.010V offset, temp is about 85C. WHEA errors during Prime95. (CPU-Z reports 1.168V under Prime95 small FFTs load)

Down to 4.3 with -0.005V offset (yes, minus offset), temp is about 80C. No WHEA errors so far. (CPU-Z reports 1.157V ~ 1.160V under Prime95 small FFTs load)


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Hi opt33,
> I'm not using LLC. Also, all power management features are enabled. (C1E, C3/C6 etc) I might turn C3/C6 off for my SSD performance.
> Tried 4.5 with +0.050 offset (as well as +0.060V), temp was too high (~95C) and I got WHEA errors. (CPU-Z reports 1.200V under Prime95 small FFTs load with +0.050 offset)
> So, I tried 4.4 with +0.010V offset, temp is about 85C. WHEA errors during Prime95. (CPU-Z reports 1.168V under Prime95 small FFTs load)
> Down to 4.3 with -0.005V offset (yes, minus offset), temp is about 80C. No WHEA errors so far. (CPU-Z reports 1.157V ~ 1.160V under Prime95 small FFTs load)


yep, so you need to be able to run prime at full load without whea errors, to test full load vcore/stability, and then you need to run prime for example with only 2 threads and check for lower load stability. But still you are dependent on your cpu giving appropriate vcore at multiple loads.

And others have reported more whea errors when temps get really high, or have been able to eliminate whea errors with better cooling at same settings. But yeah, if your temps are high, and your getting whea errors, then increase vcore to eliminate errors and temps get even higher...you end up needing to reduce mhz instead, like you are doing.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sounds good. Thanks for the info. And I guess the 4.3 @ 1.22 held up in IBT but not Prime95. I think that 4.2 @1.21 is stable though (judging by the first 15 minutes).
> I have a CM Hyper 212evo, but since I am mostly gaming, the CPU OC isn't an end-all-be-all.
> Thanks again for the help!


same cooler I got, I'm thinking it's mostly the TIM in these chips is garbage and I kinda want to replace it... I also think maybe this cooler is not good enough for ivy...


----------



## PowerK

opt33,

Your WHEA error screenshot is amazing. Is that from 3770K you're currently using ?


----------



## homestyle

how do you check whea errors?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> same cooler I got, I'm thinking it's mostly the TIM in these chips is garbage and I kinda want to replace it... I also think maybe this cooler is not good enough for ivy...


Yeah, but as you said, since I'm not really hitting high temps with what im limited at, there isn't a huge use in getting another cooler lol


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> how do you check whea errors?


Administrative tools/Event Viewer/Warning


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> opt33,
> Your WHEA error screenshot is amazing. Is that from 3770K you're currently using ?


yep, benching with unstable 5.1 OC.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Yeah, but as you said, since I'm not really hitting high temps with what im limited at, there isn't a huge use in getting another cooler lol


were you not hitting 98C ? thats what I meant, that is hot.. maybe you need to re-do TIM / re seat HS


----------



## punceh

i still need to grow some courage and cut off that ihs :/ anyone without other experience did this already?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> were you not hitting 98C ? thats what I meant, that is hot.. maybe you need to re-do TIM / re seat HS


I was hitting the 90s with the IBT. When I did the Prime95 blend, the hottest I got was 77.

If you think I should reapply, I will. If you think that IBT isn't really a good measure I will agree with that too lol.

Thanks,
Big Al


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I was hitting the 90s with the IBT. When I did the Prime95 blend, the hottest I got was 77.
> If you think I should reapply, I will. If you think that IBT isn't really a good measure I will agree with that too lol.
> Thanks,
> Big Al


Oh I thought I saw 98c someone told me 90c is ok but I think it's a bit high for a 24//7 I went down from 4.6 cause the temps were too high.

You can try reapplying the paste an X pattern has been recommended and re-seating hs will obviously be part of this process. one easy way to know you have to much paste on the 212 evo is if it has too much play in it when seated but the problem with figuring that out is you don't want to play with it since it will mess the paste application up. What i'm saying is it might be a good idea to re-apply reseat lol. You may do this process and nothing has changed, that is probably because these chips have crappy TIM / bad application under the IHS which unless you want to de-lid and void ur warranty although you could just re-glue it I guess if you needed to and no one would probably know if you did a good job. Not trying to sound like a know-it-all but I have re-seated this cooler / re pasted like 10 times since I built this thing not long ago









Side-Note: I really believe unless your going to run water & de-lid your not going to get great temps on ivy most of the time although there are some nicer chips in this silicon lottery intel loves to make us play.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Oh I thought I saw 98c someone told me 90c is ok but I think it's a bit high for a 24//7 I went down from 4.6 cause the temps were too high.
> You can try reapplying the paste an X pattern has been recommended and re-seating hs will obviously be part of this process. one easy way to know you have to much paste on the 212 evo is if it has too much play in it when seated but the problem with figuring that out is you don't want to play with it since it will mess the paste application up. What i'm saying is it might be a good idea to re-apply reseat lol. You may do this process and nothing has changed, that is probably because these chips have crappy TIM / bad application under the IHS which unless you want to de-lid and void ur warranty although you could just re-glue it I guess if you needed to and no one would probably know if you did a good job. Not trying to sound like a know-it-all but I have re-seated this cooler / re pasted like 10 times since I built this thing not long ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side-Note: I really believe unless your going to run water & de-lid your not going to get great temps on ivy most of the time although there are some nicer chips in this silicon lottery intel loves to make us play.


Sounds good. I might do a reapplication and reseat of the cooler. Thanks for the heads up.

And yeah the 98 was me, but that was when I was at 1.25V going for the 4.4 GHz







For some reason it got really hot on IBT but maxed at 77 for Prime95 with the same settings.

I am currently at 4.2 GHz @ 1.22V and it seems stable so far. I max it at 76 in Prime95 and 85 in IBT on high.


----------



## Aparition

Doesn't sound like Prime95 is the latest version or your running something weird.
Prim95 v27.7 release should get that chip toasty with the avx instruction set running.


----------



## homestyle

so whea errors means you're not stable?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> so whea errors means you're not stable?


Everyone seems to think so ya, I do.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

VC 1.100 / 4.4 / IBT 75c / P95 67c / LLC 2

VC 1.105 / 4.4 / IBT 75c / P95 68c / LLC 2

VC 1.115 / 4.4 / IBT 71c / p95 67c / LLC 3

speed step / all c states/ smart connect / rapid start all off.

Been working on this trying to get 4.4 100% stable as a daily OC since the jump in temps/volts to 4.6 seems to be too much.. I've noticed changing LLC from 2/3 drops temps by up to 4c under heavy load even w/ slightly more voltage.

cpu z reports 1.072 load vcore with my level 3 settings 1.096 idle. so I think it's doing what it should being lower on load?

idle temps are nice at this level 3 setting 25 low core 35 high core.

I couldn't seem to get anything to work right on level 4...

I have also noticed changing my PLL from auto (1.832 @ 4.4) to 1.586 my lowest allowed does not change temps and causes instability.

i'll run prime for 12 hours small fft w/ 10 mins fft tonight and hopefully this will be stable then i'm done. I'm happy w/ max temp of 71c in ibt.

Think I will run for 6 mo's then de-lid. or maybe until haswell comes out but I'm not sure if its 1155 socket?

I'm learning alot still feel clueless alot of the time though.

also this is not a stock 212 evo it has an extra pull fan exhausting towards the rear exit fan of the case I don't think it really helps I should get a water cooling loop. oh well my next pc will have a full custom loop (once I learn how to do that lol )


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> so whea errors means you're not stable?


Means your cpu made a calculation error, but happened to correct it. next time it might not correct it. So to me, really very little difference from getting an error running prime where cpu didnt correct it, vs cpu double check catching it for prime seeing it. either way making errors, either way unstable.


----------



## bigal1542

K guys... I need some advice here. I have had a bunch of help already, but think a little more would be beneficial.

I am currently at 4.2 GHz stable @ 1.22V. I max out at 70-76-76-70 for temps in Prime95.

If I knock the voltage any lower, then I get the "Prime95 has stopped responding" error. I also get this error when I try to do 4.3 GHz on anything less than 1.24V.

Here are my settings (The first 4 deal more with memory, the last 4 deal more with general settings, I figured all might help):
Note that a few have changed since I took these:
DRAM Freq now at 2400
Fixed Voltage at 1.22V
CPU Load-Line is Level 2
DRAM Voltage is 1.56V
VTT Voltage is 1.178V
Memory Timings are 11-11-11-28
CPU PLL Voltage is 1.586V which is the minimum


Spoiler: Screenshots





















ALL help is welcome. The voltage needed for 4.2 GHz is the worst that I have seen anywhere :/ I figured you guys could help to figure out why it is so bad.

If there are mods out there that might help, even if they involve taking the casing off, I might consider it. Keep in mind, I am considering ALL alternatives.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> I can't get my 2600k to put out those errors at all, even though it is possible with SnB.


Interesting. From what I've been reading, WHEA error is not as common on Sandy Bridge CPUs compared to Ivy Bridge.

I wonder why. I mean, do Ivy Bridge CPUs have a certain hardware feature which Sandy Bridge does not have for this specific error check/correction which inter-works with Windows 7 ??


----------



## zpaf

All bios settings at defaults except


----------



## Blatsz32

Ran IBT 4 time, only 5 passes, stable no issues. 1 hour of the BF3 stress test







all good. I think Core Temp is a bit more accurate. my board seems to give me warnings when I it the hi 70s and I got no warning.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> 
> Ran IBT 4 time, only 5 passes, stable no issues. 1 hour of the BF3 stress test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all good. I think Core Temp is a bit more accurate. my board seems to give me warnings when I it the hi 70s and I got no warning.


Have you looked at Core 3 in Core Temp? That doesn't look right to me, I mean look at it compared to Real Temp. I use both Real Temp and HWINFO64 which basically agree with each other. (your max temp I mean). Usually I don't see core 3 as lowest temp but 3570K may be different than 3770k in that regard?


----------



## Rumilsurion

Just finished a little over 12 hours of prime95 I forgot to add the batch number in notebook.

Batch number: L206B682


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Have you looked at Core 3 in Core Temp? That doesn't look right to me, I mean look at it compared to Real Temp. I use both Real Temp and HWINFO64 which basically agree with each other. (your max temp I mean). Usually I don't see core 3 as lowest temp but 3570K may be different than 3770k in that regard?


I have CoreTemp, HWmonitor, and RealTemp open right now and my lowest temp core 4 (core3 on CoreTemp) all say something different 12-15c. I have a custom loop. Also, my ambiant temps atm are pretty chilly. But still, i do find it facinating that al my other cores read 25-35 yet core 4 (3 on Coretemp) is so low.
It's even like that at load its the lowest temped core all the time..is that bad? Maybe it's not working correctly?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> I have CoreTemp, HWmonitor, and RealTemp open right now and my lowest temp core 4 (core3 on CoreTemp) all say something different 12-15c. I have a custom loop. Also, my ambiant temps atm are pretty chilly. But still, i do find it facinating that al my other cores read 25-35 yet core 4 (3 on Coretemp) is so low.
> It's even like that at load its the lowest temped core all the time..is that bad? Maybe it's not working correctly?


It's not weird or bad. Mine does that too, and so do plenty of other peoples. One core is always about 10c cooler than the hottest core.


----------



## Aparition

That core is just in better contact with the surface of the CPU (I'm assuming) so it is able to remove heat more efficiently.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That core is just in better contact with the surface of the CPU (I'm assuming) so it is able to remove heat more efficiently.


could be, either way its logical that the inner cpu cores run at higher temperature because they are "boxed in" by the other cores. the difference is quite big with ivy bridge compared to other cpu's though


----------



## Piospi

How many hours in the Prime95 need to believe that the processor is stable?

custom test + 90% ram


----------



## homestyle

what are kernel event tracing errors?


----------



## bigal1542

For my sig rig, what would you guys say is a good voltage to max out at?

Right now I am at 1.224V and a max temp of 77C. At idle, I have a voltage of 0.94V with a max temp of 33C. Is this idle voltage too low?

I have tried to hit 4.4 GHz but even at 1.27V it isn't stable









Current settings:
Multi: 43
Offset: -0.030V
LLC: 3

I might be missing something as it is interesting that an extra 0.05V won't get me another multi.

ALL help is welcome


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> For my sig rig, what would you guys say is a good voltage to max out at?
> Right now I am at 1.224V and a max temp of 77C. At idle, I have a voltage of 0.94V with a max temp of 33C. Is this idle voltage too low?
> I have tried to hit 4.4 GHz but even at 1.27V it isn't stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current settings:
> Multi: 43
> Offset: -0.030V
> LLC: 3
> I might be missing something as it is interesting that an extra 0.05V won't get me another multi.
> ALL help is welcome


You have to be specific about when it's not stable when talking about offsets.

Also, allowing vdroop (which is good for chip health, and really good for offsets) means .05v increase in bios equates to less than .05v increase under load.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> You have to be specific about when it's not stable when talking about offsets.
> Also, allowing vdroop (which is good for chip health, and really good for offsets) means .05v increase in bios equates to less than .05v increase under load.


What info would you like? I really don't know what would be useful







Just let me know and I can get it for ya.


Spoiler: Here are some screenshots that might help:


----------



## gomango

I'm back after days and days of testing.

I'm now Prime95 27.7 blend test stable for 22hours, no problems with in-place large FFTs, but when I run a custom test with ~90% physical RAM I get a calculation error around the 6.5-7 hour mark. My settings are below. Is there anything other than raising Vcore to improve the custom 90% RAM test stability? I ask because bumping Vcore up a couple of notches actually decreases stability with in-place large FFTs :-(

Here are the settings on my GB Z77X-ud5H (Bios F7) for the 3570K:

CPU Clock Ratio: 44x
BClock: 100.1
Vcore: 1.29v BIOS, 1.272-1.284v Load
Vtt: 1.050v
PLL: 1.60v
IMC: 0.925
LLC: Turbo

RAM is set to XMP 1600 10-10-10-30 with Performance Enhance set to Turbo (Gigabyte default) although I have set Vdimm to 1.60v (from normal of 1.5v).

My max temps at load are 76 / 85 / 83 / 78 (air cooled with Megahelms).

I should also say I've completed 10 passes of Memtest 4.2 with these settings.

Does anybody have any suggestions for things I should try?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> What info would you like? I really don't know what would be useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know and I can get it for ya.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here are some screenshots that might help:


Try setting LLC to level 2 or 1 for minimal vdroop.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Try setting LLC to level 2 or 1 for minimal vdroop.


Thanks for the advice, I hadn't tried 1 yet. I didn't because the voltage was getting pretty high at load









Here are what I have tried so far. I deleted some of the stuff that was harder to get stable than what is there, just because it cluttered it up

If you have any recommendations at all other than level 1, please let me know. I am going to try level 1 now.

+rep for the advice.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

setting LLC to level 1 is gonna raise ur temps. I'm not even bothering to try to get stable till I de-lid and use cool liquid pro. seems pointless to me.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> setting LLC to level 1 is gonna raise ur temps. I'm not even bothering to try to get stable till I de-lid and use cool liquid pro. seems pointless to me.


Would you recommend me de-lidding? I don't really want to push more than 1.3V into the chip, so would the new internal TIM help at all? !.28V isn't even enough to get me stable at 4.4 GHz now


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im not gonna tell someone else whether to de-lid or not but here is the breakdown.

PRO. lower temps, higher oc w/ lower temps. lower temps = can push voltage higher = can OC further.
CON. Void warranty & possible risk of braking it (seems unlikely when done correctly)

so what have you got to lose? like $230 if you jack it up, or you can end up with a much cooler chip that oc's alot better

I'm gonna take the risk, up to you. What I do know is use cool lab liquid pro on the dye if you do delid seems by far the best.

1. turn pc off and let chip cool down for 1 hour just to be safe.
2. take HS off and take chip out.
3. use a razor knife to loosen the corners of the IHS on the chip.
4. remove ihs when loose
5. clean off glue as best as possible
6. clean off old TIM
7. use liquid pro on the dye very thin.
8. put chip back in socket -- IMPORTANT WITHOUT CLOSING IT!!
9. place IHS back on chip
10. close socket and make sure ihs is firmly seated.
11. reapply thermal paste (not the liquid pro to the top of IHS)
12. reapply HS and pray it all works and temps are lower.

I think thats it?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im not gonna tell someone else whether to de-lid or not but here is the breakdown.
> DE-LID
> PRO. lower temps, higher oc w/ less voltage and again lower temps since lower voltage. less chip degredation due to of course lower temps/voltage = longer life of chip
> CON. Void warranty & possible risk of braking it (seems unlikely when done correctly)
> so what have you got to lose? like $230 if you jack it up, or you can end up with a much cooler chip that oc's alot better
> I'm gonna take the risk, up to you. What I do know is use cool lab liquid pro on the dye if you do delid seems by far the best.


How much is the "higher OC with less voltage" affected? I think this is my main problem now. Do people that do this usually get an extra few multipliers at the same voltage, more, or less?

I'm quite tempted to try this, as it looks like a decent investment







where can I get more info?

Thanks!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

check my post again sorry, I don't know why I said lower voltage. the voltage should remain the same only the temps from said voltage will be less.

I edited my post with what I think are all the steps you need to take. I ordered my liquid pro from frozencpu.com and they shipped same day I did not pay for rush processing just usps 2-3 shipping for $7.47 came out to like $21.00


----------



## bgineng

HardwareDecoder I look forward to seeing what your results are when you do this.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> check my post again sorry, I don't know why I said lower voltage. the voltage should remain the same only the temps from said voltage will be less.
> I edited my post with what I think are all the steps you need to take. I ordered my liquid pro from frozencpu.com and they shipped same day I did not pay for rush processing just usps 2-3 shipping for $7.47 came out to like $21.00


I looked around, and those steps look right. I look forward to seeing your results.

So, if you were in my situation, where I am stuck at 4.3 GHz due to voltage, but my temps are fine... would you re-lid? The only reason I would is if I 4.4 GHz would become stable at the voltages it isn't stable at now.

Thanks for the info though!


----------



## skyn3t

how did you guys considering a 3570k @ 4.5MHz on 1.24V prime95 for 45 min and still going high temp's 64-67-67-62 ?


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> For my sig rig, what would you guys say is a good voltage to max out at?
> Right now I am at 1.224V and a max temp of 77C. At idle, I have a voltage of 0.94V with a max temp of 33C. Is this idle voltage too low?
> I have tried to hit 4.4 GHz but even at 1.27V it isn't stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current settings:
> Multi: 43
> Offset: -0.030V
> LLC: 3
> I might be missing something as it is interesting that an extra 0.05V won't get me another multi.
> ALL help is welcome


For those of you overclocking with offset, why would you use LLC (and negative offset) ??
Turn your LLC off and change your offset to positive. Better for chip health and stability (my understanding).


----------



## cmdrdredd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> how did you guys considering a 3570k @ 4.5MHz on 1.24V prime95 for 45 min and still going high temp's 64-67-67-62 ?


Not bad temp wise. Gotta run it for 12hours or more to determine if it's really stable yet though. Your voltage might not quite do it.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> For those of you overclocking with offset, why would you use LLC (and negative offset) ??
> Turn your LLC off and change your offset to positive. Better for chip health and stability (my understanding).


If you have a negative offset its easier to turn LLC off than it is to leave it on. This is true. Turning it off also allows you to have higher idle voltages so you don't have to worry about crashes at idle.


----------



## cmdrdredd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> For those of you overclocking with offset, why would you use LLC (and negative offset) ??
> Turn your LLC off and change your offset to positive. Better for chip health and stability (my understanding).


Because LLC will prevent vdroop. You can run negative offset and remain stable but if you get vdroop on top of it that might BSOD you.

Let me put it like this. Lets say your CPU runs 1.2v at load after droop. At 4.3Ghz you are stable here and you think "maybe I can lower vcore and keep the speed" and you try it and it BSODs. Then you add LLC and it keeps vdroop from happening so badly and what do you know, stable at lower than stock voltage.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> For those of you overclocking with offset, why would you use LLC (and negative offset) ??
> Turn your LLC off and change your offset to positive. Better for chip health and stability (my understanding).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> If you have a negative offset its easier to turn LLC off than it is to leave it on. This is true. Turning it off also allows you to have higher idle voltages so you don't have to worry about crashes at idle.


So since I am 4.3 GHz right now with an offset of -0.030 V with a LLC of 3, what would you recommend as an offset if I disable LLC?

Thanks


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdrdredd*
> 
> Because LLC will prevent vdroop. You can run negative offset and remain stable but if you get vdroop on top of it that might BSOD you.
> Let me put it like this. Lets say your CPU runs 1.2v at load after droop. At 4.3Ghz you are stable here and you think "maybe I can lower vcore and keep the speed" and you try it and it BSODs. Then you add LLC and it keeps vdroop from happening so badly and what do you know, stable at lower than stock voltage.


Wait, so would your recommendation be to have LLC enabled or disabled?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So since I am 4.3 GHz right now with an offset of -0.030 V with a LLC of 3, what would you recommend as an offset if I disable LLC?
> Thanks


If you're stable now, then I say don't mess with it. I was just saying that if you had no LLC at all, your offset could be almost positive, so you wouldn't have to worry about idle instability (idle at too low of a vcore, so you crash at idle), because offset affects the voltage for every clock speed. This would cause your Vcore to be higher, but under load, you would have Vdroop down to your stable normal Vcore.

This would help if you were unstable at idle, but since you aren't, don't worry about it.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> If you're stable now, then I say don't mess with it. I was just saying that if you had no LLC at all, your offset could be almost positive, so you wouldn't have to worry about idle instability (idle at too low of a vcore, so you crash at idle), because offset affects the voltage for every clock speed. This would cause your Vcore to be higher, but under load, you would have Vdroop down to your stable normal Vcore.
> This would help if you were unstable at idle, but since you aren't, don't worry about it.


Sounds good.

Is there any way to test for stability at idle or just to use it at idle and hope for the best?


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdrdredd*
> 
> Because LLC will prevent vdroop. You can run negative offset and remain stable but if you get vdroop on top of it that might BSOD you.
> Let me put it like this. Lets say your CPU runs 1.2v at load after droop. At 4.3Ghz you are stable here and you think "maybe I can lower vcore and keep the speed" and you try it and it BSODs. Then you add LLC and it keeps vdroop from happening so badly and what do you know, stable at lower than stock voltage.


Actually, this is incorrect. With LLC enabled or disabled, you need a certain voltage to be stable at certain frequency.

Unless you're aiming for extreme overclocks (with LN2, for example) the "healthiest" (24/7) way to overclock is to set and Offset value while disabling Load Line Calibration.

Offset voltage is a value added to the base voltage of your CPU. If at stock you have 1.1V, and you set +0.2 to the offset voltage, you are stating that the maximum voltage is going to be 1.3

Load Line Calibration forces the voltage you set in the BIOS through the chip, and gets rid of Vdroop. Vdroop is a drop on voltage which follows Intel specifications to avoid damaging the CPU. WITHOUT LLC, when you set 1.35V on the BIOS, while you stress test the chip, voltage might drop to 1.3 - 1.25 V. When the test stops it will go back up. So Vdroop only is enabled while your CPU is under stress. This means you will have a larger voltage when idle than while doing work.
With LLC on, you can lower offset value. However, because of LLC enabled, you're actually providing more voltage at load.
With LLC off, you raise offset value. However, because of LLC disabled, you're providing less voltage at load.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> How many hours in the Prime95 need to believe that the processor is stable?
> custom test + 90% ram


There are 82 FFT lengths in total if you're running Prime 27.7. Get through them all, so about 20.5hrs.

But true stability will be tested when you start using the processor for normal daily activity without any crashes. But getting through a full run of prime is a good test to start with. Also people are reporting WHEA event 19 errors when their processor isn't fully stable.


----------



## skyn3t

my Vcore idle voltage changes to 1.096v to 1.104 @ 1600MHz it is normal or it should be lower before OC it was like 0.97 or something like that?


----------



## baltagir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> my Vcore idle voltage changes to 1.096v to 1.104 @ 1600MHz it is normal or it should be lower before OC it was like 0.97 or something like that?


You can push much more OC with that CPU + Heatsink Combo. Easily 4.5+


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> There are 82 FFT lengths in total if you're running Prime 27.7. Get through them all, so about 20.5hrs.
> But true stability will be tested when you start using the processor for normal daily activity without any crashes. But getting through a full run of prime is a good test to start with. Also people are reporting WHEA event 19 errors when their processor isn't fully stable.


Cant you just change each FFT from 15mins to 5mins and run the test for 7 hours??


----------



## punceh

you could, and its better than just running prime for 7hr for sure







the only problem is that some FFTS might not generate an error in 5 minutes, but it takes like 10 minutes for them to fail. then again you can never really guarantee stability as sometimes it might only give an error 30min into the hardest fft. its basically why i always test w 10-15 min fft and bump my volts a bit if it passes


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> I have CoreTemp, HWmonitor, and RealTemp open right now and my lowest temp core 4 (core3 on CoreTemp) all say something different 12-15c. I have a custom loop. Also, my ambiant temps atm are pretty chilly. But still, i do find it facinating that al my other cores read 25-35 yet core 4 (3 on Coretemp) is so low.
> It's even like that at load its the lowest temped core all the time..is that bad? Maybe it's not working correctly?


Well an 18 degree spread is the biggest I've seen. I see around 10-11 all the time on SB & IB whether air or w/c but 18 just looked, well, strange.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gomango*
> 
> I'm back after days and days of testing.
> I'm now Prime95 27.7 blend test stable for 22hours, no problems with in-place large FFTs, but when I run a custom test with ~90% physical RAM I get a calculation error around the 6.5-7 hour mark. My settings are below. Is there anything other than raising Vcore to improve the custom 90% RAM test stability? I ask because bumping Vcore up a couple of notches actually decreases stability with in-place large FFTs :-(
> Here are the settings on my GB Z77X-ud5H (Bios F7) for the 3570K:
> CPU Clock Ratio: 44x
> BClock: 100.1
> Vcore: 1.29v BIOS, 1.272-1.284v Load
> Vtt: 1.050v
> PLL: 1.60v
> IMC: 0.925
> LLC: Turbo
> RAM is set to XMP 1600 10-10-10-30 with Performance Enhance set to Turbo (Gigabyte default) although I have set Vdimm to 1.60v (from normal of 1.5v).
> My max temps at load are 76 / 85 / 83 / 78 (air cooled with Megahelms).
> I should also say I've completed 10 passes of Memtest 4.2 with these settings.
> Does anybody have any suggestions for things I should try?


Try setting your cpu pll back to spec. I don't know for sure about the 3570K since I don't have one, but with this board and the 3770K I've found for some configurations dropping cpu pll has no effect on temps (if that's why you dropped it). If that doesn't work you're going to have to bite the bullet and raise your vcore one way or another. What LLC are you using? I assume you're not using DVID offset?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> you could, and its better than just running prime for 7hr for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only problem is that some FFTS might not generate an error in 5 minutes, but it takes like 10 minutes for them to fail. then again you can never really guarantee stability as sometimes it might only give an error 30min into the hardest fft. its basically why i always test w 10-15 min fft and bump my volts a bit if it passes


The way I see it is if 15mins has been the standard for so many years, CPUs now would be 2-3 times faster than back then so you should be able to decrease the time by that amount.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Just send it back to intel, they will give you another.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> What info would you like? I really don't know what would be useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know and I can get it for ya.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here are some screenshots that might help:


Meaning, what is the computer doing when it crashes?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Try setting LLC to level 2 or 1 for minimal vdroop.


This is horrible advice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I hadn't tried 1 yet. I didn't because the voltage was getting pretty high at load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are what I have tried so far. I deleted some of the stuff that was harder to get stable than what is there, just because it cluttered it up
> If you have any recommendations at all other than level 1, please let me know. I am going to try level 1 now.
> +rep for the advice.


You just repped someone for horrible advice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmdrdredd*
> 
> Because LLC will prevent vdroop. You can run negative offset and remain stable but if you get vdroop on top of it that might BSOD you.
> Let me put it like this. Lets say your CPU runs 1.2v at load after droop. At 4.3Ghz you are stable here and you think "maybe I can lower vcore and keep the speed" and you try it and it BSODs. Then you add LLC and it keeps vdroop from happening so badly and what do you know, stable at lower than stock voltage.


If you lower volts and raise LLC, you're not lowering volts. On top of that, you're increasing the size of volt spikes to the cpu which causes its own instability and degrades/destroys CPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So since I am 4.3 GHz right now with an offset of -0.030 V with a LLC of 3, what would you recommend as an offset if I disable LLC?
> Thanks


Whatever offset gets you the same load volts you had with LLC 3. In other words, that's impossible to answer. The only volts that matter are in CPUZ. Offset value in BIOS means nothing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sounds good.
> Is there any way to test for stability at idle or just to use it at idle and hope for the best?


Run 1 thread of Prime95 for about 20 minutes. This will tell you if you'll ever crash at "idle". (You actually crash during small loads, never at idle. People just believe it's at idle because, to them, the computer is doing nothing but in reality the OS and other software are occasionally doing background tasks.)


----------



## gomango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Try setting your cpu pll back to spec. I don't know for sure about the 3570K since I don't have one, but with this board and the 3770K I've found for some configurations dropping cpu pll has no effect on temps (if that's why you dropped it). If that doesn't work you're going to have to bite the bullet and raise your vcore one way or another. What LLC are you using? I assume you're not using DVID offset?


Yes, I did set PLL to 1.60v to lower temperatures but have since tried it back at 1.80v and it didn't make any difference so I thought there was no harm in leaving it at 1.60v.

I've set LLC to "Turbo". On the Z77X-ud5h the available settings are "Low / Med / High / Turbo / Extreme". Do you suggest going up to Extreme to get more volts under load? By the way, my VID at 4.4Ghz is 1.276v as reported by Core Temp. Is this in anyway indicative that my 1.284v Vcore under load should be sufficient?

No, I'm not using DVID offset - my Vcore stays high even when clock speed drops due to C1E.

Do you think IMC voltage will help stabilise the Custom Blend with ~90% RAM test? I'm hoping Vcore isn't my only hope as I'm at the edge of my cooler's abilities.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I hadn't tried 1 yet. I didn't because the voltage was getting pretty high at load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are what I have tried so far. I deleted some of the stuff that was harder to get stable than what is there, just because it cluttered it up
> If you have any recommendations at all other than level 1, please let me know. I am going to try level 1 now.
> +rep for the advice.


you should set your pll back to auto, that might be the problem of your errors as a whole







after you got your overclock stable where you want it to be you can try decrease pll









@munaim1 you could add the asrock z77 mobo club if you like







here


----------



## MaFi0s0

PLL is for bclk I found.


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05*
> 
> lol. man these kinds of people.... just lol


I for one am glad your chip fried. You clearly don't know what you're doing. I hope you fry your next one too.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> PLL is for bclk I found.


Explain!
Do you need higher PLL with higher BCLCK?
Is that why people can set to 1.5 at 100 BCLCK?

That kind of makes sense when you look at the Asus TEP switch which overclocks the system by bumping BCLCK to 103.3. PLL is set to 1.8xx via auto.

Interesting...


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> PLL is for bclk I found.


That's interesting to know. I've also found that PLL is for offset light-load stability with power saving features turned on. The higher your PLL, the lower the volts can be in CPUZ during 1-thread prime load.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Explain!
> Do you need higher PLL with higher BCLCK?
> Is that why people can set to 1.5 at 100 BCLCK?
> That kind of makes sense when you look at the Asus TEP switch which overclocks the system by bumping BCLCK to 103.3. PLL is set to 1.8xx via auto.
> Interesting...


I kept PLL at 1.55v and bclk at 100 for afew days overclocking, as soon as I set bclk to 103 I wasnt stable unless i raised PLL by just a bit, changing vcore made no difference only raising PLL allowed me to raise bclk.

PLL does not lower temps and I found lowering it did not increase stability.

Each time you adjust something in the BIOS it recalculates voltages, vccio etc, sometimes my voltages will change by 0.02+- for no reason and thats where I imagine this PLL does this and that came from.


----------



## IronWill1991

@Iketh

I'm sorry, how it is a horrible advice? It works well for me and other people. Even LN2 guys thinks at least 75% LLC is good.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> @Iketh
> I'm sorry, how it is a horrible advice? It works well for me and other people. Even LN2 guys thinks at least 75% LLC is good.


High LLC is great for going for High OC when you are working with High Load on the CPU.
It gets a little tricky though when you want to use the offset settings and take advantage of low load CPU scaling for power savings. High LLC isn't as helpful when dealing with idle and low load CPU settings.


----------



## punceh

i just updated my bios and after that i figured imma try the offset overclocking myself aswell. on fixed voltage it ran prime 26.6 at 4.8ghz-1.235V and 27.7 at 4.8ghz-1.25.
when i try to set my cpu to 4.8ghz i need a +0.150V offset to get the same voltages as on manual(~1.25) but with a reduced LLC(lvl 1 to lvl 3) running prime now, seems to be going fine(now whea errors yet)


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> @Iketh
> I'm sorry, how it is a horrible advice? It works well for me and other people. Even LN2 guys thinks at least 75% LLC is good.


that's exactly what highest LLC is recommended for... exotic cooling...


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> that's exactly what highest LLC is recommended for... exotic cooling...


They are talking about what LLC people with normal cooling should have.


----------



## punceh

well regarding LLC theres a difference in using it with manual voltages and offset. if you are using manual voltages i would definately use a high LLC value because it is only going to fail during load. getting your vdroop minimum is best that for example: chip passes load at 1.2, you can do 1.25V and use LLC 5 to get your load voltages 1.2 because of vdroop, or you can put 1.20V with LLC 1 and get your voltages... 1.2V(idle and load). this will reduce your idle voltages







of course there can be some minor spikes using a high amount of LLC but those wont make up for the time your chip is idle at 1.25V im guessing.
offset is a whole different ballpark though, as LLC idle voltage "improvement" is not relevant due to your chip running at less volts at idle anyway. at load a higher LLC will only "spike" the voltage.
im not sure if this is correct at all, but thats what i think.

edit: i gave up on offset btw, i needed to push more volts trough the chip to get it actually stable for some reason(im guessing lower LLC) and the idle temps/volts are low enough on manual to not worry about. im sure offset can be good for some chips just not for mine


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gomango*
> 
> Yes, I did set PLL to 1.60v to lower temperatures but have since tried it back at 1.80v and it didn't make any difference so I thought there was no harm in leaving it at 1.60v.
> I've set LLC to "Turbo". On the Z77X-ud5h the available settings are "Low / Med / High / Turbo / Extreme". Do you suggest going up to Extreme to get more volts under load? By the way, my VID at 4.4Ghz is 1.276v as reported by Core Temp. Is this in anyway indicative that my 1.284v Vcore under load should be sufficient?
> No, I'm not using DVID offset - my Vcore stays high even when clock speed drops due to C1E.
> Do you think IMC voltage will help stabilise the Custom Blend with ~90% RAM test? I'm hoping Vcore isn't my only hope as I'm at the edge of my cooler's abilities.


Changing IMC & PLL is not going to do anything for you, IMO. Basically your cpu needs x amount of voltage and your cooler can't keep up at that voltage.


----------



## gomango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Changing IMC & PLL is not going to do anything for you, IMO. Basically your cpu needs x amount of voltage and your cooler can't keep up at that voltage.


I tried an interesting experiment overnight... I set the multi down to 43 for 4.3Ghz (down from 4.4) while leaving all the other settings the same. Guess what - exactly the same result - Custom Blend with 90% RAM stopped at the 6 hour 48 minute mark. Do you think it's strange I didn't see any improvement (except that temperatures dropping)?


----------



## peck1234

What is the max voltage via intel spec?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gomango*
> 
> I tried an interesting experiment overnight... I set the multi down to 43 for 4.3Ghz (down from 4.4) while leaving all the other settings the same. Guess what - exactly the same result - Custom Blend with 90% RAM stopped at the 6 hour 48 minute mark. Do you think it's strange I didn't see any improvement (except that temperatures dropping)?


Without seeing all your settings it's hard to comment. One thing you can try while tweaking, though, is determine which fft's were running at the time it crashed and run those continuously for like a half hour or more. Look in the results.txt file in the Prime 95 directory to see where it was when it crashed, and if none of the workers finished that fft then it will be the next fft in order. I don't have a list of the fft order right now but I'm sure someone here does.
(when testing I usually wipe/delete the file and start new each time after I look at it)
Another thing you can do is look at the Windows Event Viewer and try to determine if something else was going on at the time that conflicted and caused a crash. Although many times I've seen drivers crash at higher clocks due to insufficient vcore, it's possible something unrelated or not directly related to your OC crashed. Also set windows up so that it doesn't reboot if it bluescreens so you can look and drivers that were struggling might be listed there.
good luck.


----------



## xNAPx

i passed 1 hour prime 95 ver27.7 small fft test, vcore 1.416 (llc 3 offset + 0.205) i reached 104 degrees on second core, i reached the limit of my cpu i can't go further i think. my cpu is a i5 3570k. how can i set my bios parameters to run it stable at lower voltage? i have a z77 fatality pro, my cooling is water (ybris black sun+360 rad)


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> i passed 1 hour prime 95 ver27.7 small fft test, vcore 1.416 (llc 3 offset + 0.205) i reached 104 degrees on second core, i reached the limit of my cpu i can't go further i think. my cpu is a i5 3570k. how can i set my bios parameters to run it stable at lower voltage? i have a z77 fatality pro, my cooling is water (ybris black sun+360 rad)


The only way to lower temps when your at 1.4 v core would be to de-lid it and either repaste or run the block on the die for water/air cooling.

LN2 is your next option.

You could try running set voltage instead of offset, might make a difference at that high of voltage.


----------



## Schmuckley

Where are all the suicide runs??








Can someone link to a page in this thread that has one?


----------



## punceh

its on air and i had a whea error during the run but its not all that bad


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> The only way to lower temps when your at 1.4 v core would be to de-lid it and either repaste or run the block on the die for water/air cooling.
> LN2 is your next option.
> You could try running set voltage instead of offset, might make a difference at that high of voltage.


I was thinking at a legal option, not the ihs removal...i don't think the fixed voltage i better, because of vdrop


----------



## HardwareDecoder

what do you mean a legal option? removing the IHS off something you own is completely legal.


----------



## skyn3t

Finally i found the time to post some updates and ask for some input i had read a lot about the IB and i have been see around here and out there many people having issue in OC the IB so lucky me I'm not one of those and i feel bad for everyone, I'm a criticism what i'm try to say is i think everyone should receive a good CPU bath









Ok lets start.
@ stock clock idle my IB temp's was [email protected] 0.975v and 0.985v around 24-25-25-23 and now my voltages changes and stock idle and temps when high a bit more [email protected] 1.056v and 1.064v around 25-27-29-23 depends in my room temp so i think my idle even with a bit more voltage is good. inside my case now is 26.6c with my GPU with stock cooler I'm waiting for my Koolance VID-NX680 (GeForce GTX 680) it will arrive on 6-13 next week and my backplate will arrive a day before.

SiG RiG Spec Below

Bios Screen shoot











OC Time
*3570k @ 4.5MHz - 1.24v Stable for 16 Hours Custom Blend Prime95*
*Bath #: 3210B955*
Numbers of torture test threads to run *4*
Min FFT *8K*
Max FFT *4096K*
Memory to use *1600MB*
Time to run each FFT *15MIN*


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Finally i found the time to post some updates and ask for some input i had read a lot about the IB and i have been see around here and out there many people having issue in OC the IB so lucky me I'm not one of those and i feel bad for everyone, I'm a criticism what i'm try to say is i think everyone should receive a good CPU bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok lets start.
> @ stock clock idle my IB temp's was [email protected] 0.975v and 0.985v around 24-25-25-23 and now my voltages changes and stock idle and temps when high a bit more [email protected] 1.056v and 1.064v around 25-27-29-23 depends in my room temp so i think my idle even with a bit more voltage is good. inside my case now is 26.6c with my GPU with stock cooler I'm waiting for my Koolance VID-NX680 (GeForce GTX 680) it will arrive on 6-13 next week and my backplate will arrive a day before.
> SiG RiG Spec Below
> Bios Screen shoot
> 
> OC Time
> *3570k @ 4.5MHz - 1.24v Stable for 16 Hours Custom Blend Prime95*
> *Bath #: 3210B955*
> Numbers of torture test threads to run *4*
> Min FFT *8K*
> Max FFT *4096K*
> Memory to use *1600MB*
> Time to run each FFT *15MIN*
> ]


thank you for sharing this, you helped me muchwe could confrontate our oc resoult due to having same motherboard and processor. I actually running @4,[email protected],416v with llc 3 and offset value +0,205, but i'm at the limt of my platform because of temperatures


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> thank you for sharing this, you helped me muchwe could confrontate our oc resoult due to having same motherboard and processor. I actually running @4,[email protected],416v with llc 3 and offset value +0,205, but i'm at the limt of my platform because of temperatures


that's why we are OCN







do something spend a little time and fill this out Create RiG this way will be much easy to help you out if we know all your hardware.


----------



## pkryan

heres my entry


----------



## bebimbap

I set the bios at 1.350v it will droop down to 1.248v but is still stable using no LLC.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I set the bios at 1.350v it will droop down to 1.248v but is still stable using no LLC.


That's a nasty vdroop. Does your board have LLC? You need it.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> That's a nasty vdroop. Does your board have LLC? You need it.


I already had a screeny with LLC @ 4.7ghz earlier
I was also curious if I could do it without LLC, and what kind of voltage it would take.
Since I was curious I was sharing with others who also could be curious.

for my motherboard I also tested other voltages within that same range without LLC of course

bios setting -> at max load
1.245 -> 1.154
1.250 -> 1.160
1.255 -> 1.166
1.350 -> 1.246
1.450 -> 1.320


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Where are all the suicide runs??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone link to a page in this thread that has one?


Nothing suicidal but I posted some pi runs in the thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/560_20#post_17285349
I keep looking in here to see more but always prime95 stuff...


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> that's why we are OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do something spend a little time and fill this out Create RiG this way will be much easy to help you out if we know all your hardware.


I'll Do it now


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Finally i found the time to post some updates and ask for some input i had read a lot about the IB and i have been see around here and out there many people having issue in OC the IB so lucky me I'm not one of those and i feel bad for everyone, I'm a criticism what i'm try to say is i think everyone should receive a good CPU bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok lets start.
> @ stock clock idle my IB temp's was [email protected] 0.975v and 0.985v around 24-25-25-23 and now my voltages changes and stock idle and temps when high a bit more [email protected] 1.056v and 1.064v around 25-27-29-23 depends in my room temp so i think my idle even with a bit more voltage is good. inside my case now is 26.6c with my GPU with stock cooler I'm waiting for my Koolance VID-NX680 (GeForce GTX 680) it will arrive on 6-13 next week and my backplate will arrive a day before.
> SiG RiG Spec Below
> Bios Screen shoot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC Time
> *3570k @ 4.5MHz - 1.24v Stable for 16 Hours Custom Blend Prime95*
> *Bath #: 3210B955*
> Numbers of torture test threads to run *4*
> Min FFT *8K*
> Max FFT *4096K*
> Memory to use *1600MB*
> Time to run each FFT *15MIN*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Skyn3t,

Looks fantastic. I'm using the same board. But having difficulties stabilizing my 3770K @ 4.5 with it.

A few questions (if you don't mind







).

1. Internal PLL Overvoltage = Enabled. Does it make your [email protected] unstable with this disabled ?

2. Any particular reason why these are set at 500 ? What difference does it make compared to leaving at Auto ?
Long Duration Power Limit = 500
Short Duration Power Limit = 500
Primary Plane Current Limit = 500
Secondary Plane Current Limit = 500

If you know of any Fatality Z77 Professional thread and/or user group for sharing experience/settings etc.. please let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I already had a screeny with LLC @ 4.7ghz earlier
> I was also curious if I could do it without LLC, and what kind of voltage it would take.
> Since I was curious I was sharing with others who also could be curious.
> for my motherboard I also tested other voltages within that same range without LLC of course
> bios setting -> at max load
> 1.245 -> 1.154
> 1.250 -> 1.160
> 1.255 -> 1.166
> 1.350 -> 1.246
> 1.450 -> 1.320


good info, thanks! +rep


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Skyn3t,
> Looks fantastic. I'm using the same board. But having difficulties stabilizing my 3770K @ 4.5 with it.
> A few questions (if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 1. Internal PLL Overvoltage = Enabled. Does it make your [email protected] unstable with this disabled ?
> 2. Any particular reason why these are set at 500 ? What difference does it make compared to leaving at Auto ?
> Long Duration Power Limit = 500
> Short Duration Power Limit = 500
> Primary Plane Current Limit = 500
> Secondary Plane Current Limit = 500
> If you know of any Fatality Z77 Professional thread and/or user group for sharing experience/settings etc.. please let me know.
> Thanks!


1- No it does not, I'm stable 100% i passed prime95 for 16 hours like you read up and IB and other test and till now i had no crash at all.
2- since we want more for the CPU better you set everything at MAX just follow kennyparker1337 GUIDE and if work for you thanks will be very welcome
3- Fill this Out


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 1- No it does not, I'm stable 100% i passed prime95 for 16 hours like you read up and IB and other test and till now i had no crash at all.
> 2- since we want more for the CPU better you set everything at MAX just follow kennyparker1337 GUIDE and if work for you thanks will be very welcome
> 3- Fill this Out


Thanks!

Hmm... so you recommend Internal PLL Overvoltage = Enabled. (I've had it disabled all the time.)
As for the rig builder, I already filled it out when I joined. However, it is not showing as a sig for some reason.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4308782


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Thanks!
> Hmm... so you recommend Internal PLL Overvoltage = Enabled. (I've had it disabled all the time.)
> As for the rig builder, I already filled it out when I joined. However, it is not showing as a sig for some reason.
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4308782


You need to enable it in your sig. There is gonna be an option to "Show off stuff in your signature" on the bottom of the sig field where you can select your rig.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> You need to enable it in your sig. There is gonna be an option to "Show off stuff in your signature" on the bottom of the sig field where you can select your rig.


Done. Thank you.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Done. Thank you.


That is one BA lookin case. My GF just saw it and said she now wants me to build her one like that... She doesn't even game lol


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> That is one BA lookin case. My GF just saw it and said she now wants me to build her one like that... She doesn't even game lol


Hehehe... I sincerely apologize.


----------



## xNAPx

i was wondering if raise the turbo voltage is effectively better than raise offset for overcloking, in my opinion raise the voltage with turbo get the system pretty instable despite of the vcore you're using, with linx i got a lot of bsod @4,7ghz just raising up the turbo and leave the offset +0,005. in my last attempt the system restarted after 4/5 linx cycles, no bsod just restarted, so i think i should raise up the vcore again, who has the [email protected],7ghz could share his own voltages? i mean pll, vtt and so on? llc level? PLL overvoltage should be enable or not?


----------



## Italianguy

Well my build is finally running but before I begin to overclock I'm wondering if my stock temps are a bit too high? What do you guys think? It's about 85F (29.4C) ambient in here right now. CPU is on an Antec H20 920.

The cpu core temps seem so much higher than the ASUS z77 cpu sensor and the Antec cooler liquid sensor. =/ Or is this normal?


----------



## MaFi0s0

the 33.8 is a different kind of temp reading, forget what its called I think its package or case.

idle temps are okay you could probably use a better TIM, but go by load temps not idle.


----------



## Italianguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> the 33.8 is a different kind of temp reading, forget what its called I think its package or case.
> idle temps are okay you could probably use a better TIM, but go by load temps not idle.


I used MX-4 so I think the TIM should be good. I'll take another temp measurement with it under load and post the results. Is my room temp too high? Also my monitor is near the front of my computer case, I don't know if the computer might be sucking in some of the heat its radiating.


----------



## MaFi0s0

The temps will drop after a day or 2, run it at 80c for a bit to help the TIM cure.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> The temps will drop after a day or 2, run it at 80c for a bit to help the TIM cure.


dependes the tim you are using its not need to cure just apply and done


----------



## Italianguy

Okay here is how it looks under load. Are these high for stock clock? (ambient 85F 29.4C)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> Okay here is how it looks under load. Are these high for stock clock? (ambient 85F 29.4C)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice temps can you take some of you Bios screenshot and post here with you settings it will going to help a lot people and fill out the RiG info.

PS: Now is time to go for 4.5MHz









I'm about to go for 4.8 ASAP.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

well I think I broke mine, got it de-lidded put it in the socket, put the ihs back on top now it won't post gives me memory errors. first it said 0x55 no mem installed, tried re-seating ram now it says 0x53

wait I booted ok with one stick. gonna try two again.

yea wont boot with more than one stick in any slot, I don't think i broke the mobo so I guess it's the cpu.

oh well $250 down the drain. I really don't even want to buy another one knowing it has bad quality TIM on it lol (temps are 10c cooler just using as5)


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Nice temps can you take some of you Bios screenshot and post here with you settings it will going to help a lot people and fill out the RiG info.
> PS: Now is time to go for 4.5MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to go for 4.8 ASAP.


when you get that let me know, I've just found 4,7Ghz Stable (linx test memory "all" 5 cycles)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well I think I broke mine, got it de-lidded put it in the socket, put the ihs back on top now it won't post gives me memory errors. first it said 0x55 no mem installed, tried re-seating ram now it says 0x53
> wait I booted ok with one stick. gonna try two again.
> yea wont boot with more than one stick in any slot, I don't think i broke the mobo so I guess it's the cpu.
> oh well $250 down the drain. I really don't even want to buy another one knowing it has bad quality TIM on it lol (temps are 10c cooler just using as5)


just buy one 8GB memory stick or 16G









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> when you get that let me know, I've just found 4,7Ghz Stable (linx test memory "all" 5 cycles)


i will, but Prime95 will better for stable testing


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just buy one 8GB memory stick or 16G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will, but Prime95 will better for stable testing


thanks for the great advice.

can someone give me some real advice, so the mem won't work (0x55) (no mem installed) if I have it in dual channel mode in either a1-b1 or a2-b2

also nothing will work in the 2 slots closest to the cpu. I can't see anything bent in the socket and the chip looks fine...

it works with 1 chip in, or 2 chips in the last 2 slots.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well I think I broke mine, got it de-lidded put it in the socket, put the ihs back on top now it won't post gives me memory errors. first it said 0x55 no mem installed, tried re-seating ram now it says 0x53
> wait I booted ok with one stick. gonna try two again.
> yea wont boot with more than one stick in any slot, I don't think i broke the mobo so I guess it's the cpu.
> oh well $250 down the drain. I really don't even want to buy another one knowing it has bad quality TIM on it lol (temps are 10c cooler just using as5)


did you scratch the pcb?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

the mobo or the chip


----------



## McDown

the chip


----------



## HardwareDecoder

i don't think so but I guess I could have so you think the chip is jacked? if so i'll just get another one (maybe) I guess and I won't OC it at all and just upgrade when they stop using TIM under the IHS


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> i don't think so but I guess I could have so you think the chip is jacked? if so i'll just get another one (maybe) I guess and I won't OC it at all and just upgrade when they stop using TIM under the IHS


Dis you try to remount it or apply more pressure?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yep guess I broke it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yep guess I broke it.


you can use the old fashion glue just give a good spit on the IHS and put it back in the CPU and hold it for some time and see if its works.
j/k bro i feel bad for that you broke your toy now you have to buy another CPU and make sure you to remove the IHS again or at least buy a manual and read the $hit up before you do anything.


----------



## HardwareDecoder




----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Nice temps can you take some of you Bios screenshot and post here with you settings it will going to help a lot people and fill out the RiG info.
> PS: Now is time to go for 4.5MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to go for 4.8 ASAP.


GL I can't get mine 4.8ghz to be stable even at 1.450v with LLC on very high....


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you can use the old fashion glue just give a good spit on the IHS and put it back in the CPU and hold it for some time and see if its works.
> j/k bro i feel bad for that you broke your toy now you have to buy another CPU and make sure you to remove the IHS again or at least buy a manual and read the $hit up before you do anything.


you are an a$$

Far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs even though checkered by failure, than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much because they live in the gray twilight that knows neither victory nor defeat. - teddy roosevelt

i'll just buy another one and keep it @ stock. and skynet you should just keep your big mouth shut buddy.


----------



## punceh

you checked the chip(physically) and the socket if there is any damage or something, it could be just be something not making contact properly







make sure your ram's contact points are clean and you dust out the ram slots aswell, i have been trying to solve something related to that for hours before i got that figured out on one of my previous builds







if it boots with one stick, does it only run in that one slot or does it run fine with one stick in any of the slots/any stick(as long as its one) in any of the slots?
it sucks man







makes me not wanna do this XD


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> you are an a$$
> Far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs even though checkered by failure, than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much because they live in the gray twilight that knows neither victory nor defeat. - teddy roosevelt
> i'll just buy another one and keep it @ stock. and skynet you should just keep your big mouth shut buddy.


lol, I feel for you.

andddd.. Your issues sound like mine







I figured it was the broken pin in my socket but I have a feeling the similarities are no coincidence, If so I wonder what we both did


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> you are an a$$
> Far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs even though checkered by failure, than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much because they live in the gray twilight that knows neither victory nor defeat. - teddy roosevelt
> i'll just buy another one and keep it @ stock. and skynet you should just keep your big mouth shut buddy.


Good quote. Better to try for glory & fail, than to never even try.
Another option that can give similar results as removing an IHS (& still be used for other cpus) would be chilling water. I see you're on air right now, but for those with a water loop, a used AC, picnic cooler & some antifreeze will give much better temps for ~$100 than voiding the warranty.
The intel TIM isn't looking that bad in a way, almost all the extreme coolers who have tried to de-lid & replace the TIM have gotten worse clocks after doing it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

it won't run at all in dual channel mode or with ram in either of the first two slots nearest the processor. and I did just notice a tiny scuff in the green part of the top of the chip so im pretty sure I fcked it.

and I did try taking the socket cover off and the ihs off and just screwing my heatsink down to the bare die to get it to contact even better and it still does not work.

thanks geforce and punceh. and punceh yea don't do it if you can manage since there is obviously the risk of wasting $240 im ordering a new one now lol.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> you are an a$$
> Far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs even though checkered by failure, than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much because they live in the gray twilight that knows neither victory nor defeat. - teddy roosevelt
> i'll just buy another one and keep it @ stock. and skynet you should just keep your big mouth shut buddy.


hey buddy I'm not here to laugh at your disgrace or put you down I'm just try to lift you up after the problem you had, this is no my fault what happen to you, i know how you feel don't you think that i never had burned CPU ? I DID Burned once, if are so much offended with what i post ^^ here is
MY APOLOGY


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I just didn't appreciate your sense of humor at the time, apology accepted (if it was actually an apology)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I just didn't appreciate your sense of humor at the time, apology accepted (if it was actually an apology)


HardwareDecoder, it is truly apology, I d'not have any intention to been mean to you or even put you down.I was just try to make your bad feel go away and try to put a







in your face truly A'M.


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> it won't run at all in dual channel mode or with ram in either of the first two slots nearest the processor. and I did just notice a tiny scuff in the green part of the top of the chip so im pretty sure I fcked it.
> and I did try taking the socket cover off and the ihs off and just screwing my heatsink down to the bare die to get it to contact even better and it still does not work.
> thanks geforce and punceh. and punceh yea don't do it if you can manage since there is obviously the risk of wasting $240 im ordering a new one now lol.
> some people just have no empathy for others or manners.


Did you scratch bad enough to see the copper in the chip?


----------



## PowerK

HardwareDecoder,

I am truly sorry to hear that.

From what I've read, (I read a lot thoroughly because I was seriously considering to de-lid my 3770K) de-lidding is only worth it when you want to aim for extreme overclock. Because all it offers, in the end, is about 200 MHz extra.
Poor TIM inside Ivy Bridge or not, these new chips are designed run hotter than SB. Hence higher TJmax.

When you get a new chip, please do not de-lid it. Not worth the hassle, in my humble opinion.

Initially I had hard time to stabilize my 3770K @ 4.5, 4.4 and/or even at 4.3 (WHEA errors)
You can read my 3770K overclocking history in this thread. This ***** wouldn't be stable even at 4.3
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2249584

Now I have my 3770K stable @ 4.5 with better temp than it was at 4.2 !
Internal PLL Overvoltage = Enabled
And one notch bump in VTT voltage did the trick. (from 1.076V to 1.085V)
Those two above allowed me to lower my offset from +0.050V to +0.005V resulting in lower temp. (This is the lowest positive offset value in the BIOS)

So, don't give up. Don't de-lid when you get a new chip.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well I think I broke mine, got it de-lidded put it in the socket, put the ihs back on top now it won't post gives me memory errors. first it said 0x55 no mem installed, tried re-seating ram now it says 0x53
> wait I booted ok with one stick. gonna try two again.
> yea wont boot with more than one stick in any slot, I don't think i broke the mobo so I guess it's the cpu.
> oh well $250 down the drain. I really don't even want to buy another one knowing it has bad quality TIM on it lol (temps are 10c cooler just using as5)


It's not the cpu..It's the mobo..check your pins







..See if you can straighten them with a straightpin
..unless you lapped the silicon..it should be OK
hey..I just destroyed my golden Zosma trying to delid it..bubbled up the pcb and all
also..I've delidded a 5.5 2500K ..it worked..until I tried lapping the silicon


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> It's not the cpu..It's the mobo..check your pins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..See if you can straighten them with a straightpin
> ..unless you lapped the silicon..it should be OK
> hey..I just destroyed my golden Zosma trying to delid it..bubbled up the pcb and all
> also..I've delidded a 5.5 2500K ..it worked..until I tried lapping the silicon


I really don't think any of the pins are broken or bent on the mobo I made sure to check it out really good but i'll look again. nor am I sure how that would have happened because it wasn't working correctly after I de-lid the chip and I initially put it in with the ihs just placed on top to hold it correctly in the socket. I didn't put it in bare dye till it already wasn't working correctly. I wish it was the mobo that would be cheaper but I already ordered a new CPU anyway








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> Did you scratch bad enough to see the copper in the chip?


apparently on closer inspection I did in a very small spot on one of the corner near the ihs.







it took alot more force to get the corners of the ihs loose than I would have liked ( I did have it on a very foamy surface to protect the bottom pins and I also wore gloves not to finger oil it all up. ) dumb question cause I think I alrdy know the answer can I just drop 1 tiny piece of solder on the spot i fcked up to reconnect any missing copper?


----------



## xNAPx

mine

Linx Stable





1 Hour Prime Blend


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> From what I've read, (I read a lot thoroughly because I was seriously considering to de-lid my 3770K) de-lidding is only worth it when you want to aim for extreme overclock. Because all it offers, in the end, is about 200 MHz extra.


Posted this up above, but for extreme overclock it is just the opposite, for most who have tried de-lidding they lose about 200mhz off their previous overclock. Not recommended for extreme OC.


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> apparently on closer inspection I did in a very small spot on one of the corner near the ihs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it took alot more force to get the corners of the ihs loose than I would have liked ( I did have it on a very foamy surface to protect the bottom pins and I also wore gloves not to finger oil it all up. ) dumb question cause I think I alrdy know the answer can I just drop 1 tiny piece of solder on the spot i fcked up to reconnect any missing copper?


Sry to hear that man, dropping solder on it proabably not gonna do much if you cut a connection in the chip. Good luck with your new chip though hope you get a good clocker.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I really don't think any of the pins are broken or bent on the mobo I made sure to check it out really good but i'll look again. nor am I sure how that would have happened because it wasn't working correctly after I de-lid the chip and I initially put it in with the ihs just placed on top to hold it correctly in the socket. I didn't put it in bare dye till it already wasn't working correctly. I wish it was the mobo that would be cheaper but I already ordered a new CPU anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently on closer inspection I did in a very small spot on one of the corner near the ihs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it took alot more force to get the corners of the ihs loose than I would have liked ( I did have it on a very foamy surface to protect the bottom pins and I also wore gloves not to finger oil it all up. ) dumb question cause I think I alrdy know the answer can I just drop 1 tiny piece of solder on the spot i fcked up to reconnect any missing copper?


If you can get one of those conductive silver ink pens (random link to show http://www.adafruit.com/products/515 ), you can try taping off so just the cut trace shows & fill in with the pen, easier than trying to drop solder on that small an area.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im getting a new one but I'll mail it to anyone who thinks they can fix it lol.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Send me it and I'll start to make a necklace from broken 3570K's









I'll def get all the gurlz.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im getting a new one but I'll mail it to anyone who thinks they can fix it lol.


i'll tackle it!!


----------



## punceh

ill take it aswell xD i think i have something lying around that should be suited for something like that just fine







if you can get 2 slots to work(ram) it should be good enough


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im getting a new one but I'll mail it to anyone who thinks they can fix it lol.


Did you happen to take any pics of the cpu delidded? Another thing, did you look at the cpu socket real close with a magnifying glass, or take pictures of the socket? Sometimes someone else might see something you missed.
Sorry to hear about your cpu.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Send me it and I'll start to make a necklace from broken 3570K's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll def get all the gurlz.


bling bling


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Did you happen to take any pics of the cpu delidded? Another thing, did you look at the cpu socket real close with a magnifying glass, or take pictures of the socket? Sometimes someone else might see something you missed.
> Sorry to hear about your cpu.


I don't have a good camera so nope but it's the cpu pretty sure. and when everyone says bent pins do they mean the ones in the middle of the socket or the stuff around the square.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I don't have a good camera so nope but it's the cpu pretty sure. and when everyone says bent pins do they mean the ones in the middle of the socket or the stuff around the square.


Stuff around the square, the tiny little pins

http://www.intel.com/support/processors/sb/CS-030850.htm

scroll down a little in that link

I doubt its the pins though, we both have the exact same issue and the chances of us both breaking the exact same pin after de-lidding are pretty slim. I'm guessing that the broken pin on my board actually has no effect and it's my CPU ;x check out your socket and please prove me wrong, I already picked out a new board, kinda bummed now









EDIT: Also the chances of us scratching the exact same spot and damaging the IMC seem just about as slim :l I wonder whats actually happened, I'm not to bothered about the damage, I just want to know how/why!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea I'm sure it's not the socket I don't have a magnifying glass or a good camera but I have closely inspected it and I see no bent pins. I think I damaged the memory controller on the chip since the first two ram sockets don't work at all. I wish it was just a bent pin I could fix or just replace the mobo since thats $100 less than a new chip and I would still have a de-lidded chip. I really want to OC my new one but i'm hesitant due to temps and thats why I was de-lidding in the first place. I really just game and surf the web etc so I'm highly considering just leaving it @ stock.


----------



## punceh

In all honesty doing those things don't need a high memory bandwidth, you could just pick up a 8gb dimm and save cost







plus you would still have a delid chip that runs faster/cooler than most Of the rest o them. Have you tried running memtest with 1 stick and see if it's stable ?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

won't my whole system be slow if I don't have dual channel memory? I can still run 2x4gb in the last 2 slots. I already ordered a new chip anyway







. I'm just not going to do ANYTHING that can damage this new one and if I cant get stable @ 4.4 w/ good temps i'll just leave it at stock


----------



## punceh

Nah look for reviews on single/dual channel memory bandwidth comPared to real world effect. Either way if you aren't going to do anything with that id be intrested in it can always turn into a folding rig if fixing it doesn't work


----------



## GeforceGTS

read/write is about half in single channel, I've been gaming the last few days with it and it feels no different tbh, though I've only been playing BFBC2 my FPS hasn't changed


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea im using it now in single channel mode to try to play some games and kill the time until my new one gets here, its really a shame i jacked this up because even with a HORRIBLE TIM job on the dye and the IHS it's running 10c cooler in IBT/prime and one less HS fan lol.

The horrible TIM job is cause im too lazy to re-apply any new tim to a broken chip and im just going with whats on it after all the moving around / messing with lol.

I'm actually gonna send it to iketh since he knows someone that makes PCB's for a living or something.

I told him if he can fix it he can keep it, if he can't get it fixed and it still runs like it does now in single channel memory mode maybe he will mail it to you so you can use it as a folding chip I would love for it to do some folding that would make me feel alot better about jacking it up.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea it looks like i've lost 10 gflops in IBT from single channel memory lol.


----------



## punceh

all right







i just figured it would be waste for it to be thrown away like trash








10 gflops(5-10%) seems about right for single channel vs dual channel. faster ram(2000+ mhz) would deminish the amounts a bit though im not sure if there are 8gb 2000mhz dimms with decent timings out there


----------



## HardwareDecoder

how much performance gain does someone get from overclocking an ivy from 3.4 to 4.4 anyway? I'm just curious now that I have to decide my plans for my new one.

My friend is on the computer now playing arkham city @ max settings, yea this probably uses the gpu anyway but he said he can't tell anything is wrong with the computer lol.


----------



## punceh

depends on what your doing. on things that are gpu limited such as probably arkham city not very much if any at all. cpu intensive things.. quite alot


----------



## homestyle

Is anyone not getting whea errors ever with their overclock?

I'm getting 1 random whea error every 1 or 2 days while gaming and browsing the net. Is this normal or should I be getting zero whea errors 100% of the time?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> Is anyone not getting whea errors ever with their overclock?
> I'm getting 1 random whea error every 1 or 2 days while gaming and browsing the net. Is this normal or should I be getting zero whea errors 100% of the time?


Nope. Only time I get them is when I'm messing around with a higher overclock. Otherwise it runs 4.5 all the time.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> Is anyone not getting whea errors ever with their overclock?
> I'm getting 1 random whea error every 1 or 2 days while gaming and browsing the net. Is this normal or should I be getting zero whea errors 100% of the time?


You shouldnt get any whea errors.

Just increase vcore by 1 notch in bios, and then watch again. I dont get any whea errors at my current settings, but I can decrease vcore a notch or 2, and will get whea errors then.


----------



## heyskip

Here's my submission. This is my second 3570K both from the same batch. The fist was going to require 1.320+ to get 4.6 stable so I returned it. This one is much better. Can get 4.8 stable around 1.340 but I have set myself as limit of 1.300v due to high summer ambient temps of around 40c. Ambient temp during the prime run was ~20c. I forgot to expand the Computer management window to show the complete log, but it shows no WHEA errors.

BIOS settings used were, LLC High, Offset+ 0.110v, DRAM 1.65v, C3/C6 disabled, all other settings default or auto.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> Is anyone not getting whea errors ever with their overclock?
> I'm getting 1 random whea error every 1 or 2 days while gaming and browsing the net. Is this normal or should I be getting zero whea errors 100% of the time?


LOL, I was getting them on stock settings









RMAd though, so I am hoping for better luck next time.


----------



## mandrix

So where are you guys buying cpu's and then RMA'ing because they suck at OC (high voltage, etc)?
I'm getting a new build together and would definitely like a better 3770K than I currently have. I bought my other one at Newegg and they seem to be crappy with RMA's on boards and such. (YMMV)
I'm pretty well limited to buying online, there's nowhere nearby to get much of anything computer related.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So where are you guys buying cpu's and then RMA'ing because they suck at OC (high voltage, etc)?
> I'm getting a new build together and would definitely like a better 3770K than I currently have. I bought my other one at Newegg and they seem to be crappy with RMA's on boards and such. (YMMV)
> I'm pretty well limited to buying online, there's nowhere nearby to get much of anything computer related.


no, don't do that.

some people do that, but some people also steal. doesn't make it right.

doing it is like the most dbag thing you could do in life.


----------



## Brian18741

Here is my submission.12 hour custom blend with 96% ram. i5-3570k 4.5ghz @ 1.256v. Max temp 70 - 75 - 79 - 71°C cooler by Corsair H100 on lowest setting.

Prime crashed about 5.5 hours into the same test at 4.6ghz so I rolled back. 4.5ghz was my original target though so I'm happy with that!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So where are you guys buying cpu's and then RMA'ing because they suck at OC (high voltage, etc)?
> I'm getting a new build together and would definitely like a better 3770K than I currently have. I bought my other one at Newegg and they seem to be crappy with RMA's on boards and such. (YMMV)
> I'm pretty well limited to buying online, there's nowhere nearby to get much of anything computer related.


You buy the Intel Insurance plan which lets you replace the chip once in the event overclocking kills the cpu.
http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/
Push your current chip to its' limits, then get a new one.


----------



## xNAPx

ehm...don't forget i need 1,368v for 4,7ghz...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> no, don't do that.
> some people do that, but some people also steal. doesn't make it right.
> doing it is like the most dbag thing you could do in life.


I disagree, these chips are sold as K version that re overclockable, if they don't have adequate performance to overclock them then the customer has every right to want to exchange it.


----------



## Darkfalz

Hey all.

Finally got my Ivy 3570k after running a E6600 @ 3.0 for nearly 6 years now! Got a GTX 680 to pair it with. I wanted the 3770k but they were out of stock, but figured it's not much of a difference for gaming.

Not interested in any extreme overclock, a free boost + energy efficient and reasonable temps is what I was after. I mean seriously, 4.5 vs 4.0 the difference is barely 10%.

After some experimentation I have settled on all 4 cores at 4.0 using offset mode -0.05v undervolt and no other settings (ie. LLC). Stable and good IBT temps for stock cooler (under 80). Also undervolted my 1.65v Kingston RAM to 1.5v without any problem (still running at XMP 1600).

Pretty happy. Shame about these chips and their thermal paste between the chip and the IHS, if that is true. Can't help but wonder what Intel were thinking there.

I know my RAM is stable, so what's the best Prime95 torture test setting for the CPU alone? Small FFTs? Blend? Or should I just stick to IBT?

Also I have a slot directly above (top of case) for another fan, would it be better for it to blow air on to the CPU and VRMs or suck it out?


----------



## mandrix

Who's out of stock? I bought another 3770K at Newegg today for my new build. Maybe I'll get lucky and this one won't be a volt monger.


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkfalz*
> 
> Hey all.
> Finally got my Ivy 3570k after running a E6600 @ 3.0 for nearly 6 years now! Got a GTX 680 to pair it with. I wanted the 3770k but they were out of stock, but figured it's not much of a difference for gaming.
> Not interested in any extreme overclock, a free boost + energy efficient and reasonable temps is what I was after. I mean seriously, 4.5 vs 4.0 the difference is barely 10%.
> After some experimentation I have settled on all 4 cores at 4.0 using offset mode -0.05v undervolt and no other settings (ie. LLC). Stable and good IBT temps for stock cooler (under 80). Also undervolted my 1.65v Kingston RAM to 1.5v without any problem (still running at XMP 1600).
> Pretty happy. Shame about these chips and their thermal paste between the chip and the IHS, if that is true. Can't help but wonder what Intel were thinking there.
> I know my RAM is stable, so what's the best Prime95 torture test setting for the CPU alone? Small FFTs? Blend? Or should I just stick to IBT?
> Also I have a slot directly above (top of case) for another fan, would it be better for it to blow air on to the CPU and VRMs or suck it out?


http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2195063


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I disagree, these chips are sold as K version that re overclockable, if they don't have adequate performance to overclock them then the customer has every right to want to exchange it.


and what is adequate performance? I want my 3570 to hit 5.0 on 1.2 volts 100% stable. is it fine for me to return dozens of processors to find the golden chip?

whatever you want to think to justify your shady behavior is fine with you.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> and what is adequate performance? I want my 3570 to hit 5.0 on 1.2 volts 100% stable. is it fine for me to return dozens of processors to find the golden chip?
> whatever you want to think to justify your shady behavior is fine with you.


I agree with you. Intel releases the K series just mean the multiplier is unlocked. That means you are allowed to change your multipler to 40, 45, 50, etc, but that doesn't mean they'll guarantee you can hit any of those OC. If you can hit a high OC, then that's good. If you can't, then stay at whatever modest OC (or stock) your CPU/rig is capable of. They (Intel) shouldn't be held liable unless the CPU isn't working.

P.S. There's a reason why Intel never releases any guideline for overclocking.


----------



## mandrix

I would never RMA anything I screwed up. Come on guys, don't get all bent out of shape.
I once ordered a replacement motherboard, (at my expense) convinced I had borked it. Turns out I was able to fix it and sent the replacement back, minus my shipping costs. I'm basically an honest person, always have been.
On the other hand, if the Intel program is meant to cover overclocking one time only replacement, I would not feel bad about using it if I had paid the "insurance".


----------



## GeforceGTS

Same here, chip aint a great overclocker? deal with it. It's luck of the draw.

My 3570K is from possibly one of the worst batches, before I de-lidded I considered selling it, but I wouldn't wish this chip on anyone


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> no, don't do that.
> some people do that, but some people also steal. doesn't make it right.
> doing it is like the most dbag thing you could do in life.


Not coming from a robin hood rationale here but rather utilitarianism. The production cost (not the research cost covered by the initial purchase) of a chip must be fairly low ($25 insurance plan is proof of this), if it means sticking with the crap chip or RMAing it for another I doubt Intel would be at any considerable loss at all in comparison to the loss of 400mhz or so throughout the chips lifetime.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> and what is adequate performance? I want my 3570 to hit 5.0 on 1.2 volts 100% stable. is it fine for me to return dozens of processors to find the golden chip?
> whatever you want to think to justify your shady behavior is fine with you.


I RMA'd one because they told me to since it failed a test they told me to run that wasn't updated for ivy, but thanks anyway. I also broke the second one and I bought another one so i'm pretty sure they are making money off me.


----------



## bebimbap

I finally got my chip to be stable at 4.8 on air! 97c max







I know this won't get posted "officially" but just wanted everyone to know it can be done.
bios was set at 1.340v with very high LLC. but board reads 1.352v
This has been an interesting trip for me, because, at 4.6ghz, hottest to coolest has been 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 1st core.
now at 4.8 the hottest to coolest is 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th. but at idle its 3rd, 4th, 2nd, 1st,

It's only 11 hours but I did 5 min per FTT so it went through all of them i'm assuming...
I'll run a longer test later.
I tried to run at 4.8ghz before and i would crash even with 1.45v and right away, now i can run at 1.34v but the only thing I changed was the cpu PLL setting.
Maybe it was a fluke i'll test it again later with the longer run.


----------



## jmrios82

Here is my submission, finally 24hs without WHEA errors







, my goal was use 1.200v as a limit.


----------



## Iketh

you should state 25 hours... get credit for every little bit!


----------



## bebimbap

finally got a stable 4.8+ghz OC on air








102c max temps







idles 25-34c
volts were 1.340 "very high LLC" in bios
voltages ranged from 1.344-1.352v during testing according to Asus sensor monitor.
no WHEA errors during testing.
Spread spectrum was enabled.
Only thing different I did this time was enable "internal cpu PLL overvoltage"
If I had it disabled anything over 47x would fail within 10 minutes which made me think I had reached the maximum of my cpu.


----------



## Darth Oscar

wow that is hot.

Same voltage on my H100 only hits 91c in IBT. and 81c in prime.


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Oscar*
> 
> wow that is hot.
> Same voltage on my H100 only hits 91c in IBT. and 81c in prime.


and same frequency?


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> and same frequency?


Nope I get 4.9 GHz at that voltage


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Oscar*
> 
> Nope I get 4.9 GHz at that voltage


Could you post your mother board model and bios settings?


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> Could you post your mother board model and bios settings?


Just saw this and heading to bed. I leave tomorrow up to my home state for my wedding then honeymoon in Jamaica. Once I get back I will load that profile and give you the specs. Board is MSI Z77A-G65


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Oscar*
> 
> Just saw this and heading to bed. I leave tomorrow up to my home state for my wedding then honeymoon in Jamaica. Once I get back I will load that profile and give you the specs. Board is MSI Z77A-G65


Take your time mate, and congratulation for your just wedding (i don't know if that's right in english in italian we say "auguri")


----------



## DOM.

Boohaha

Posted so I won't forget this thread lol

So has anyone gotten there 3770K stable @5GHz on air/water?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Boohaha
> Posted so I won't forget this thread lol
> So has anyone gotten there 3770K stable @5GHz on air/water?


Not yet from what I have seen reported.
one or two guys were able to hit 5.0Ghz but I don't think they got it stable.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Boohaha
> Posted so I won't forget this thread lol
> So has anyone gotten there 3770K stable @5GHz on air/water?


I can get 4.9ghz with 1.36v IBT reports max temps at 103c but that's on air. i'm not sure what 5ghz would do.
I probably need about 1.38-1.40v for 5ghz.
I'll try reseating it and see if i get better temps because the max load temps are 103c for the hottest core, and 87c for the coolest.
if it were a perfect seat i'm assuming it should be around 90c-95c


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I can get 4.9ghz with 1.36v IBT reports max temps at 103c but that's on air. i'm not sure what 5ghz would do.
> I probably need about 1.38-1.40v for 5ghz.
> I'll try reseating it and see if i get better temps because the max load temps are 103c for the hottest core, and 87c for the coolest.
> if it were a perfect seat i'm assuming it should be around 90c-95c


Reseating probably won't do much. It has been proven multiple times that ivy's high temps are due to the terrible internal TIM supplied by intel. Even with water cooling, you probably wouldn't see a huge temperature drop because the heat transfer between the die and IHS is just that bad.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Reseating probably won't do much. It has been proven multiple times that ivy's high temps are due to the terrible internal TIM supplied by intel. Even with water cooling, you probably wouldn't see a huge temperature drop because the heat transfer between the die and IHS is just that bad.


yeah but I didn't mention that i would reseat with another TIM.
I was using the Noctua stuff and I found my old AS5 I had sitting around might as well try.

I ran IBT "very high" stress lvl run 10x after the reseat with AS5
temps were 91, 95, 94, 86 respectively at 4.9ghz with 1.360v w/AS5
before I had 102, 99, 93, 87 respectively at 4.8ghz with 1.340v w/NT-H1
I think this is an improvement.









Also I noticed with the noctua NT-H1, the temps crept higher and higher day by day,
I don't think it was designed for such high temps, maybe it was degrading.
I'll find out about AS5 but I guess I have to wait for it to cure....


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Not yet from what I have seen reported.
> one or two guys were able to hit 5.0Ghz but I don't think they got it stable.


Yeah it seems the only way is on zub-zero cooling








On my ss there Lot mote stable but on ln2 at higher clocks its even better I was just wondering if it was even able to get 5 on IB

I guess ill try on my cpu I took the ihs off and redid the paste how it does... Cuz it killed my ln2 oc but made the load themps a lot better on h20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> yeah but I didn't mention that i would reseat with another TIM.
> I was using the Noctua stuff and I found my old AS5 I had sitting around might as well try.
> I ran IBT "very high" stress lvl run 10x after the reseat with AS5
> temps were 91, 95, 94, 86 respectively at 4.9ghz with 1.360v w/AS5
> before I had 102, 99, 93, 87 respectively at 4.8ghz with 1.340v w/NT-H1
> I think this is an improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I noticed with the noctua NT-H1, the temps crept higher and higher day by day,
> I don't think it was designed for such high temps, maybe it was degrading.
> I'll find out about AS5 but I guess I have to wait for it to cure....


thanks









What's the batch # on that cpu ? Where was it made also ?

Seems like a good chip to try put on ln2


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Yeah it seems the only way is on zub-zero cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my ss there Lot mote stable but on ln2 at higher clocks its even better I was just wondering if it was even able to get 5 on IB
> I guess ill try on my cpu I took the ihs off and redid the paste how it does... Cuz it killed my ln2 oc but made the load themps a lot better on h20


Is the chip sealed? Is taking off the IHS breaking some sort of air seal?
It is so weird that a chip would lose its' OC ceiling because of a copper plate.
Maybe there is some sort of chemical gas between the IHS and CPU


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Yeah it seems the only way is on zub-zero cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my ss there Lot mote stable but on ln2 at higher clocks its even better I was just wondering if it was even able to get 5 on IB
> I guess ill try on my cpu I took the ihs off and redid the paste how it does... Cuz it killed my ln2 oc but made the load themps a lot better on h20
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the batch # on that cpu ? Where was it made also ?
> Seems like a good chip to try put on ln2


batch L204b343 s-spec SR0PL made in Malaysia

I've heard Malaysia made sucks but this seems to work really well.

Also some pastes work differently at different temps.
Some pastes work best at idle temps, some work best at load times, and some work best at subzero temps, you have to kind of play around with what you have and test unless you can find on the net what some one else did with the same paste.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Is the chip sealed? Is taking off the IHS breaking some sort of air seal?
> It is so weird that a chip would lose its' OC ceiling because of a copper plate.
> Maybe there is some sort of chemical gas between the IHS and CPU


im not sure but it seems the paste they used is better then gelid gc extreme under cold on the die, cuz some @ hwbot tryed different paste and they cant get back there orignal oc on ln2 back

but i loaned the one i cut the ihs off and he glued it back on, ill see what kind of stable oc i can get on h20 when i get it back, it was my best ocing cpu but i found another 6.7 cpu so im done binning for a while









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> batch L204b343 s-spec SR0PL made in Malaysia
> I've heard Malaysia made sucks but this seems to work really well.
> Also some pastes work differently at different temps.
> Some pastes work best at idle temps, some work best at load times, and some work best at subzero temps, you have to kind of play around with what you have and test unless you can find on the net what some one else did with the same paste.


yeah its seems malaysia are the better ones on avg vs costa rica, right now i have malaysia L206B383 is my 2nd 6.7 cpu havent tested it on h20 just ln2 lol, and a 3215B298 that was about 6GHz max







and its like about 1.25-1.3v @ 4.5GHz on h20


----------



## Darkfalz

For the people with stock cooler only, not trying to break any records, my stable settings so far (12+ hours large FFTs no WHEA errors):

4.0 -0.020 (undervolt) no other settings Prime/IBT temps just under ~70/80
4.2 +0.020 LLC Medium / Phase Optimised Prime/IBT ~80/90
4.4 No luck yet. +0.050 LLC High / Phase Optimised ran for about 20 minutes, temps were okay, but then BSOD. PLL +10v didn't help. I'm sure my chip can do it, but it needs a better cooler and more volts that I am comfortable putting through it with stock cooler. I think for stock cooling on IVB the speed increase vs heat/power draw tradeoff starts to diminish around the ~ 4.1 mark and then rapidly after 4.2 but that's just me.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkfalz*
> 
> For the people with stock cooler only, not trying to break any records, my stable settings so far (12+ hours large FFTs no WHEA errors):
> 
> 4.0 -0.020 (undervolt) no other settings Prime/IBT temps just under ~70/80
> 4.2 +0.020 LLC Medium / Phase Optimised Prime/IBT ~80/90
> 4.4 No luck yet. +0.050 LLC High / Phase Optimised ran for about 20 minutes, temps were okay, but then BSOD. PLL +10v didn't help. I'm sure my chip can do it, but it needs a better cooler and more volts that I am comfortable putting through it with stock cooler. I think for stock cooling on IVB the speed increase vs heat/power draw tradeoff starts to diminish around the ~ 4.1 mark and then rapidly after 4.2 but that's just me.


What paste are you using? I'm running 4.2GHz rock solid at 1.2V, IBT and Prime never get past 75 degrees centigrade. I use MX-4.


----------



## Darkfalz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> What paste are you using? I'm running 4.2GHz rock solid at 1.2V, IBT and Prime never get past 75 degrees centigrade. I use MX-4.


I'm using the pre-applied paste. I remember with my C2D once I got some TIM and reapplied it myself a drop of about 10 degrees, but I'm just happy to have my new system up and running and don't feel like messing with it yet. I think I might still have the TIM sitting around.

I might disable Q-Fan for the chassis fans though, they don't ramp up until 70 degrees ambient (or maybe chipset?) which is just not going to happen, ever. Bizarre setting.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkfalz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> What paste are you using? I'm running 4.2GHz rock solid at 1.2V, IBT and Prime never get past 75 degrees centigrade. I use MX-4.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the pre-applied paste. I remember with my C2D once I got some TIM and reapplied it myself a drop of about 10 degrees, but I'm just happy to have my new system up and running and don't feel like messing with it yet. I think I might still have the TIM sitting around.
> 
> I might disable Q-Fan for the chassis fans though, they don't ramp up until 70 degrees ambient (or maybe chipset?) which is just not going to happen, ever. Bizarre setting.
Click to expand...

If you have an ASUS motherboard, you can install Ai Suite II, which has the option to adjust the fan profiles so you can set them to ramp up sooner.


----------



## Darkfalz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> If you have an ASUS motherboard, you can install Ai Suite II, which has the option to adjust the fan profiles so you can set them to ramp up sooner.


I can do this in the BIOS too, just without the fancy graph







They're pretty quiet even at 100% though, so no harm in just disabling it.


----------



## bigal1542

For thermal paste, have you guys found that doing the line that is recommended for Ivy Bridge works best?


----------



## xNAPx

I have a question, i used to running my cpu @4,7 ghz rock solid @1.368v, tonight i was trying to overclocking my ram working on latencies still remaining @at stock voltage for my ram (1.65v). I tested my ram all night and passed 200% hci memtest, so i got i was pretty stable. after that i decided to run some linx loop to see gflops earned but i got an error after 1 cicle and cpu went throttle passing 105degrees why this? before of that linx passed more than 5 cycle with the same settings but different timings ram, i dind't change any voltage, just latency, the temperature raising and error is due to new latencies i setted or the error depends just on cpu throttle? the cpu higher temperature is due to new timings or it's due to new higher ambient temperature? different timings can affect cpu stability even if the ram is stable?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> For thermal paste, have you guys found that doing the line that is recommended for Ivy Bridge works best?


The Best thermal past ever used is 7 Carat Diamond i have been used it since huuunn...... don't remember so for long time. I have used many others but i found this the best of all, always have it in my cpu's and gpu's i have 4 pc at home all with 7 Carat Diamond.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> For thermal paste, have you guys found that doing the line that is recommended for Ivy Bridge works best?


I have found Artic Silver 5 is still good stuff, it's thick so application is a pain, and it has a long cure time.
I was using the noctua NT-H1 which gave me 10c higher temps so its not as good,
I also have zalman ZM-STG2 but I heard that stuff is worse than NT-H1

but again, if you have multiple brands because most aftermarket coolers comes with some, try it, if you don't like it try another.

Side note because AS5 is that much better than NT-H1 I was able to get 4.9ghz @1.410 vCore with 97c max temps after LinX 4m x10 runs and 9 hour run of prime with 5 min per FFT.
Maybe after it fully cures I'll have enough temperature headroom to try for 5ghz

4.6 @ 1.170
4.7 @ 1.250
4.8 @ 1.340
4.9 @ 1.410

last time i checked i need more than 1.460v for 5ghz and it was 104c lol.


----------



## MommaB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I have found Artic Silver 5 is still good stuff, it's thick so application is a pain, and it has a long cure time.
> I was using the noctua NT-H1 which gave me 10c higher temps so its not as good,
> I also have zalman ZM-STG2 but I heard that stuff is worse than NT-H1
> but again, if you have multiple brands because most aftermarket coolers comes with some, try it, if you don't like it try another.
> Side note because AS5 is that much better than NT-H1 I was able to get 4.9ghz @1.410 vCore with 97c max temps after LinX 4m x10 runs and 9 hour run of prime with 5 min per FFT.
> Maybe after it fully cures I'll have enough temperature headroom to try for 5ghz
> 4.6 @ 1.170
> 4.7 @ 1.250
> 4.8 @ 1.340
> 4.9 @ 1.410
> last time i checked i need more than 1.460v for 5ghz and it was 104c lol.


No offense, but that's nonsense.

If you had such high temperatures it simply means your application was bad. You just can't draw these conclusions one one application and present it as facts. Especially when your measurements come from the on chip sensors which are potentially very inaccurate and were never meant to give an absolute temp reading.

I've used the NT-H1 as well as others and temps never varied more than the quality of the application. The temps for a good application were on par with those of indigo extreme. Imo, the conductive properties of the quality compounds are so close, every test claiming high differences is just flawed.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MommaB*
> 
> No offense, but that's nonsense.
> If you had such high temperatures it simply means your application was bad. You just can't draw these conclusions one one application and present it as facts. Especially when your measurements come from the on chip sensors which are potentially very inaccurate and were never meant to give an absolute temp reading.
> I've used the NT-H1 as well as others and temps never varied more than the quality of the application. The temps for a good application were on par with those of indigo extreme. Imo, the conductive properties of the quality compounds are so close, every test claiming high differences is just flawed.


I understand how you feel, no offense taken, I've been using NT-H1 for over 5 weeks, and over 4 applications the NT-H1 was good for the first day or two. I would say during those days the temps would be on par with the current AS5 application before curing.
I looked up both TIM online and every official test of the two TIM seems to say the same thing, that during testing both products would perform the same. but...

after a week of NT-H1 the temps were greater by 5c or more than when i first applied it depending on the core and AS5 temps are down 5c or more depending on the core from yesterday.
so I looked closely at the tests performed that I saw online such as the one "hardwaresecrets dot com" did and they didn't test for more than 14 hours per application.

So my conclusion is, working temps, cure time, and age all are factors you should also look into, not that it's great for someone else so it works great for me. another site, I forgot the name, did tests with air, water, chilled water, Dice and LN2 and different pastes perform differently at different working temps.


----------



## bigal1542

Thanks for the advice, but I think I wasn't too clear on what I was asking









Have you guys found that the the best application method is the line, rather than the X or pea?


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, been working on OC'ing my 3570k since I've had it in a non-OC board for the past few weeks. I'm concerned it needs to much voltage, I was shooting for 4.5ghz like my 2500k but it won't even get into windows with less than 1.350 and very high LLC. Basically, if the voltage drops below 1.345v at any point it instantly bluescreens. Is it just a poor chip? I was able to run 4.1ghz with nothing but a multi change but past 4.4 it seems to need way more voltage than others, I see folks running 4.8-4.9 with this amount on 3770k with hyperthreading on still. My temps are decent, H60 push/pull and the highest I have seen yet is 81*C on one core, idle 21-22*C.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, but I think I wasn't too clear on what I was asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys found that the the best application method is the line, rather than the X or pea?


I think Iketh said if you have stock intel IHS you should put it in an X because its not flat, but if you lap it or flatten it some how, which voids your warranty, you should just smear it as evenly and thinly as possible

Personally I would just test out different ways and see what works best for you with your paste.
Since the cpu is a line down the center i smeared it in a line down the middle gives me the best results, but again test and see what works best, only takes about 10 min to redo anyway.


----------



## aldous09

Hi guys, can I join the club? Just finished OC'ing my 3570k and done a full p95 loop.
So here it is.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldous09*
> 
> Hi guys, can I join the club? Just finished OC'ing my 3570k and done a full p95 loop.


Which TIM are you using? Nice min temps of 10-22oC for cheap air. What's your VID (reported by CoreTemp) at 47x?


----------



## gryph87

after much trial and error, i was finally able to achieve 4.5 Ghz for +20 hrs. on a i7-3770k using corsair H100.


----------



## Nippa

So i just went into my BIOs and changed it to 46x mult and vcore to 1.25. When i boot into windows, its showing me at 4.6, but the vcore stays around 1.068. Is there a setting in the BIOS i missed ?



Hows the temps ? i am using a EK custom loop. So if the Vcore is really that low, the temps shouldnt be that high right ?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If you can get one of those conductive silver ink pens (random link to show http://www.adafruit.com/products/515 ), you can try taping off so just the cut trace shows & fill in with the pen, easier than trying to drop solder on that small an area.


:







: If I had known about this ..I could have fixed a z68 extreme3 where i dug pliers into the traces cuz a
stud came loose


----------



## aldous09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Which TIM are you using? Nice min temps of 10-22oC for cheap air. What's your VID (reported by CoreTemp) at 47x?


Hi, I'm using Arctic Silver 5 in 2 rice grain application On heat pipes 1 and 4 pushing air at the top exhaust. As for the VID I'll check it later but my vcore is playing between 1.328 - 1.344 in cpuz.


----------



## juanP

i ran for 7 hours prime95 stable before stopping it. should have read the post that 12 hrs is min requirement.

anyways this is what i have for my 3770k running stable at 4.5 ghz with 1.195V on a corsair h100 cooler.

i will run a 12 hr test later this week and post new results.


----------



## Fonne

Found a i7-3770k on sale, but dont know if its good or bad - Will be using water ...

He is running 24/7 at 4500 Mhz @ 1.18v - Its sounds pretty good ? (Using high end water)


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Found a i7-3770k on sale, but dont know if its good or bad - Will be using water ...
> He is running 24/7 at 4500 Mhz @ 1.18v - Its sounds pretty good ? (Using high end water)


That's very good. Mine needs 1.24v to get 4.5


----------



## punceh

thats pretty good id say


----------



## Fonne

Sounds great if 24/7 at 4500 Mhz @ 1.18v is a pretty nice one







...


----------



## PuffinMyLye

So there aren't any 5Ghz+ Ivy chips here on OCN? Is it because of the heat issues the IB chips have? I'm putting my i3570K under a nice custom water loop tomorrow and was hoping to approach 5Ghz but it's not looking promising based on everyone's results.


----------



## george241312

is this ok ? i need 1.320 for 4.5 3570K


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> So there aren't any 5Ghz+ Ivy chips here on OCN? Is it because of the heat issues the IB chips have? I'm putting my i3570K under a nice custom water loop tomorrow and was hoping to approach 5Ghz but it's not looking promising based on everyone's results.


yup, I think I have one of the better if not the best one here and I can make it run 5ghz 24/7 but the temps are too high







I'm going to replace intel Tim and lap it in a couple of days so I think I'll be running 5ghz after that hopefully. Water will usually give you about 200mhz extra due to lower temps I think


----------



## lothar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george241312*
> 
> is this ok ? i need 1.320 for 4.5 3570K


What voltage CPU-Z shows during full load? i.e. IBT maximum memory


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> yup, I think I have one of the better if not the best one here and I can make it run 5ghz 24/7 but the temps are too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to replace intel Tim and lap it in a couple of days so I think I'll be running 5ghz after that hopefully. Water will usually give you about 200mhz extra due to lower temps I think


Can you share with us your settings if you already has can you link :-D I will love se it just compare.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george241312*
> 
> is this ok ? i need 1.320 for 4.5 3570K


Have you try low change your settings a bit or you don't have the patient to get the right voltage, take a look around and do some search in all my post here and see if you can find some new settings to lower you temps. A couple weeks a go me and some buds here we owned 4 pages in a roll just with new settings to get son low temps I bet you can find it ;-)


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Can you share with us your settings if you already has can you link :-D I will love se it just compare.


well I could but it won't matter. There isn't a special feature that makes the chip go faster







simply put, bump voltage bump multi till stable







I even have
Most power saving features enabled


----------



## Skrumzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> well I could but it won't matter. There isn't a special feature that makes the chip go faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simply put, bump voltage bump multi till stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even have
> Most power saving features enabled


I think bumping the SA or IMC should be talked about more. Will vcore stablize most multipliers? Yes. Will you run into higher heat issues before you even get close to the max voltage? Yes. But I have found that with some multi's I have been able to stablize with a bump to the IMC. Not too much though. VTT I would only touch if your overclocking your memory. The current guides are only messing with core voltage and the multiplier. *shrug* Just a suggestion.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nippa*
> 
> So i just went into my BIOs and changed it to 46x mult and vcore to 1.25. When i boot into windows, its showing me at 4.6, but the vcore stays around 1.068. Is there a setting in the BIOS i missed ?
> 
> Hows the temps ? i am using a EK custom loop. So if the Vcore is really that low, the temps shouldnt be that high right ?


I can't quite make out the numbers, but I can tell you if you are using an older cpu-z it might be showing you vtt instead of vcore. Make sure you have newest cpu-z or get another program such as HWINFO to monitor with to verify.
I'm pretty sure you're not getting 4.6 on 1.068 vcore.


----------



## jerronchua55

Hi guys, this is my 4.4ghz entry.



Not sure if I done it right or not, but anyway, for some my reason my BCLK seems to be always at 100.9 mhz. Is there a setting that I missed that would force the BCLK at 100mhz? I'm using a Gigabyte Z77-D3H, with C3/C6, turbo and C1E disabled, vcore in bios is 1.21V, PLL set to "normal", LLC on "high" (3rd highest setting), everything else on auto.


----------



## barkeater

Looks good. Keep it up. Setting the bclk to 100 or 100.1 or 100.01 or whatever was for some people who's bios was setting the bclk to some value above 100 and causing instability. This does not look to be the case in your situation. If you want, you can go into bios and manually change the bclk to anything you want. I believe I read that on air/water you can usually get up to 103 on bclk. Have fun!


----------



## Nippa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I can't quite make out the numbers, but I can tell you if you are using an older cpu-z it might be showing you vtt instead of vcore. Make sure you have newest cpu-z or get another program such as HWINFO to monitor with to verify.
> I'm pretty sure you're not getting 4.6 on 1.068 vcore.


If u click on the image, and then right click to "view image" it will let u zoom in. Took me a while to figure that.

You are right. I downloaded the 1.60.1 version of CPUz and the vcore is showing properly. So i played around a little and got it to boot into windows at 4.8 at 1.3v but the temps got upto 90c while running prime and eventually i got a BSOD. Currently i am at 4.7 at 1.25, im going to try to bring that a little lower if i can, as with the current heat wave we are getting in Toronto, i seem to be anywhere from 75-80C at full load. I did finally get past the 10k mark with 3DMark !!









P10001 (LOL) : http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3693883
Sadly i dont think ill be getting that again as that was with me at 4.8

All i changed was the multi and vcore. What else should i try to get 4.8 stable, or am i just capped because of my heat ? I am running a custom EK loop, so outside changing the TIM im not sure what else. Plus i plan on putting my GTX 670 TOP under water, and im sure that will raise the temps as well.


----------



## Aparition

On Asus boards the TEP switch raises BCLCK to 103.3
I wouldn't go much higher than that on air/water
Raising BCLCK also raises SATA and PCI-e port speeds, which if too high will degrade performance on those devices, Bad for SSD's.
103 is fine though.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nippa*
> 
> If u click on the image, and then right click to "view image" it will let u zoom in. Took me a while to figure that.
> You are right. I downloaded the 1.60.1 version of CPUz and the vcore is showing properly. So i played around a little and got it to boot into windows at 4.8 at 1.3v but the temps got upto 90c while running prime and eventually i got a BSOD. Currently i am at 4.7 at 1.25, im going to try to bring that a little lower if i can, as with the current heat wave we are getting in Toronto, i seem to be anywhere from 75-80C at full load. I did finally get past the 10k mark with 3DMark !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P10001 (LOL) : http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3693883
> Sadly i dont think ill be getting that again as that was with me at 4.8
> All i changed was the multi and vcore. What else should i try to get 4.8 stable, or am i just capped because of my heat ? I am running a custom EK loop, so outside changing the TIM im not sure what else. Plus i plan on putting my GTX 670 TOP under water, and im sure that will raise the temps as well.


did you enable "internal cpu pll overvoltage" I couldn't get anything above 4.7 stable without it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> So there aren't any 5Ghz+ Ivy chips here on OCN? Is it because of the heat issues the IB chips have? I'm putting my i3570K under a nice custom water loop tomorrow and was hoping to approach 5Ghz but it's not looking promising based on everyone's results.


My next attempt at 5.0ghz will be with 1.420v

_*BUT*_

I had to turn hyper threading off, Maybe if i turn speed step, C1E and all the other C states off I could get higher too....
so much testing!!!

Actually getting 5ghz with HT on wasn't a problem, getting it without any WHEA errors is the real issue...









edit: prime failed after 11.5hours







max temps 91,94,94,87 on the cores.
If it is not listed here, it's "default" or "auto" setting.
1.410 vcore in bios 1.414-1.420 according to asus probe
internal cpu PLL overvoltage "enabled" - I noticed this enabled reduces blue screens on my system
Hyper threading "off" - seems to lower temps but not much help on vcore reduction
cpu LLC "ultra high" - lowers droop but seems to not do so well at higher voltages
cpu current capability "140%" - seems to keep the bsods away @ 4.8+ghz but even at 4.6ghz 100% is enough
voltage spread spectrum "off" - comes with "140%"
cpu power thermal control "151c"
cpu power duty control "extreme" - this seems to lower my motherboard temps by setting to extreme instead of "T.Probe"


----------



## xNAPx

To reach 5.0 ghz u need a very nice cpu guys, mine for example got 4.7ghz stable @1,376/1,384 and temps under linx are very near to tjmax (103/104 degrees) under water. to get 4,8ghz i need more than 1.4v and i can't run linx obviously because temps will be impossible


----------



## Nippa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> To reach 5.0 ghz u need a very nice cpu guys, mine for example got 4.7ghz stable @1,376/1,384 and temps under linx are very near to tjmax (103/104 degrees) under water. to get 4,8ghz i need more than 1.4v and i can't run linx obviously because temps will be impossible


I got mine upto 4.8k with 1.3v But while running Prime they get upto 90C, should i try to up the volts or just stop at this ?


----------



## xNAPx

your cpu is better than mine, my cpu @4,8ghz needs 1,4v to start any performance test, u can stop at this if u are stable


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nippa*
> 
> I got mine upto 4.8k with 1.3v But while running Prime they get upto 90C, should i try to up the volts or just stop at this ?


4.7ghz at 1.250v do you get any WHEA errors? if so you need to up voltage
if you do get 4.7ghz with no WHEA and can get prime stable for 12+ hours your chip is about as good as mine
in that case you should be able to get 4.8ghz stable at 1.340v which gets me temps close to 90c with LinX


----------



## Aparition

My suggestion is to not use Offset voltage if you are trying for 4.7+ overclock.
You need high LLC and that makes low load voltage less stable (meaning) you need to raise V-core to bring up the idle load voltage floor.
Running Set voltage eliminates the low load voltage instability - mostly identified by WHEA errors during low load tasks (OCN trolling).

Might help those trying to get a high OC still using offset. Once you get the known Load voltage you can go back and start messing with offset but that is tedious


----------



## Nippa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> 4.7ghz at 1.250v do you get any WHEA errors? if so you need to up voltage
> if you do get 4.7ghz with no WHEA and can get prime stable for 12+ hours your chip is about as good as mine
> in that case you should be able to get 4.8ghz stable at 1.340v which gets me temps close to 90c with LinX


It didnt when i had it going. But ill leave it running tonight to make sure. What were your idle and max temps like when u were running 4.7 1.25v ?


----------



## bigal1542

Should I pay attention to WHEA errors?

I have seen people saying they are important and should be considered unstable, but others say they are fine.

Thoughts?

Also, if it is important, is there anything except the offset that I can use to remedy a WHEA error?

Also, it seems that the voltage fluctuates a bunch at max, and that the WHEA errors correlate with the times where it drops. For example, here are my specs now:
Multi: 45
Offset: -10
LLC: 2
PLL 1.799
Turbo Volts: 0.004

I get an idle voltage of 0.98V and a load voltage that fluctuates between 1.224 and 1.248V. Is there any way to make it fluctuate less? I am getting WHEA errors at these settings.


----------



## jerronchua55

Pardon me for being a noob but what is whea errors? How do I check for whea errors?


----------



## ASSEMbler

Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA)


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerronchua55*
> 
> Pardon me for being a noob but what is whea errors? How do I check for whea errors?


You can check for them by going to:

Administrative tools --> Event Viewer --> In the top section, click the + next to warning --> Should have a "WHEA-Logger" if you have had any. You can click on it to see the exact times.


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Found a i7-3770k on sale, but dont know if its good or bad - Will be using water ...
> He is running 24/7 at 4500 Mhz @ 1.18v - Its sounds pretty good ? (Using high end water)


Just got him to test it at 5200 Mhz (Stable) and its need 1,48v to do this - Sounded like a very nice chips [email protected],18 but [email protected],48 sound very high.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Found a i7-3770k on sale, but dont know if its good or bad - Will be using water ...
> He is running 24/7 at 4500 Mhz @ 1.18v - Its sounds pretty good ? (Using high end water)
> 
> 
> 
> Just got him to test it at 5200 Mhz (Stable) and its need 1,48v to do this - Sounded like a very nice chips [email protected],18 but [email protected],48 sound very high.
Click to expand...

definitly sounds like its on custom water loop.
Mine does 4.6ghz on 1.170v and I can't get 5ghz stable without 1.470+v on air.
I know if i had custom water or a TEC I could get it higher ghz with lower voltage but I dont' want to spend another $300+ for another 200-300 more mhz
IB is sensitive to heat, and the more heat you have the more voltage you need which causes more heat btw it is a vicious cycle.
On LN2 you can get 5ghz with 1.060v on some chips that should tell you how sensitive it is to heat.
It sounds like a good chip, but what kind of speed you looking for and how much it costing you? Are you running the same setup as him? don't expect the same max OC if you can't get the same temps.
most 3770k can get to 4.5ghz with 1.25-1.34v that you can buy at any vendor. and even 0.2v over the year won't cost you much in electricity. maybe $2 a year more if you run 24/7 at full load of course.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nippa*
> 
> It didnt when i had it going. But ill leave it running tonight to make sure. What were your idle and max temps like when u were running 4.7 1.25v ?


I redid my TIM and waited for it to cure because its AS5.... and my temps testing yesteday.
Idle temps aren't that different if you compare stock and something like 5ghz at 1.47v so what ever your idle temps are probably the same as mine.
Max load temps was 79c on the highest core for 4.7ghz with 1.240v which my board seems to overvolt to 1.252v
I've also noticed if you keep temps under 80c you don't need that much voltage to get a stable run, anything over that and you start noticing huge voltage increases for minimal gains.


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> definitly sounds like its on custom water loop.
> Mine does 4.6ghz on 1.170v and I can't get 5ghz stable without 1.470+v on air.
> I know if i had custom water or a TEC I could get it higher ghz with lower voltage but I dont' want to spend another $300+ for another 200-300 more mhz
> IB is sensitive to heat, and the more heat you have the more voltage you need which causes more heat btw it is a vicious cycle.
> On LN2 you can get 5ghz with 1.060v on some chips that should tell you how sensitive it is to heat.
> It sounds like a good chip, but what kind of speed you looking for and how much it costing you? Are you running the same setup as him? don't expect the same max OC if you can't get the same temps.
> most 3770k can get to 4.5ghz with 1.25-1.34v that you can buy at any vendor. and even 0.2v over the year won't cost you much in electricity. maybe $2 a year more if you run 24/7 at full load of course.


He uses custom water cooling.

Will be using something like a Apogee Drive II, Akasa Sniper 140mm + EX140 Rad to cool the CPU, so a small custom water setup, and is looking to do 4500 Mhz 24/7 ....

Dont care about the electricity, its the heat/watt to my small PSU + Radiator that will be the problem, dont care about prices on electricity.


----------



## jerronchua55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> You can check for them by going to:
> Administrative tools --> Event Viewer --> In the top section, click the + next to warning --> Should have a "WHEA-Logger" if you have had any. You can click on it to see the exact times.


Oh hey thanks! Damn I had 6 WHEA errors during my 12 hours prime95 run. So I have the same question to ask as well; are WHEA errors important?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerronchua55*
> 
> Oh hey thanks! Damn I had 6 WHEA errors during my 12 hours prime95 run. So I have the same question to ask as well; are WHEA errors important?


Yes, basically it is the CPU checking itself. So if it finds an error it will run the process again untill it is correct.
Prim95 won't crash a core because the CPU will only send it the correct answer, unless it is very unstable in which Prim95 will show a crashed core/thread.

This hurts performance because the CPU is having to run the same process multiple times.
WHEA errors during load are thought to mean you are %98 or so stable, usually a bump or two in V-core will resolve it.
WHEA errors during low load / idle voltage for most overclocks is from using too much LLC, need higher low load voltage.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Yes, basically it is the CPU checking itself. So if it finds an error it will run the process again untill it is correct.
> Prim95 won't crash a core because the CPU will only send it the correct answer, unless it is very unstable in which Prim95 will show a crashed core/thread.
> This hurts performance because the CPU is having to run the same process multiple times.
> WHEA errors during load are thought to mean you are %98 or so stable, usually a bump or two in V-core will resolve it.
> WHEA errors during low load / idle voltage for most overclocks is from using too much LLC, need higher low load voltage.


That's right.
Another interesting phenomenon I see is that WHEA errros were not as common on Sandy Bridge CPUs. I wonder why Ivy Bridge CPUs are more prone to WHEA errors.


----------



## bebimbap

Finally got around to the 4.9ghz testing.








I think this is the limit of my cpu because of heat without anything more exotic
I might try with all C states and speed step off to try 5ghz

I used Artic silver 5 if anyone is wondering.


----------



## Nippa

I booted fine at 4.9 1.4v, didnt get a chance to run prime as my room was nice and hot and it wasnt worth testing.

I think i need to re apply the MX4 on my cpu. When i put it on initially, i tried to spread it evenly and i think i might have just made it worse. Should have just stuck to the X pattern. Rather then spread it with my finger in a plastic bag.

I will look to see if i get any WHEA errors, was nice running it at 4.9, even got my 3D Mark physics score about 12k.


----------



## bigal1542

Wondering if anyone can help here... So what is the best way to quick decide if a clock is stable? I am looking for a 10-30 minute test.

Currently, I am doing Prime95 27.7 with 4 threads and 90% of my available memory. I have each FFT running 2 minutes instead of 15, thinking that I can get through more tests in the same amount of time.

The only problem I have, is that every clock I have tried so far is running into problems and fits into one of the three categories:
- WHEA errors, Prime95 runs fine until 25 minutes
- No WHEA errors, Prime95 runs fine until 25 minutes
- Any sort of crash, no start, or BSOD

I find it odd that EVERY time Prime95 crashes, it occurs just before 25 minutes of testing (24:30ish). It always gives the error "Prime95 has stopped responding". I have not once gotten any Prime95 error other than the stopped responding.

Note: I did try my stock settings, and Prime95 runs for 30 minutes on my settings.

Should I change any of my settings? Is there something I am doing wrong that is making Prime95 to stop responding at the exact same time in each test?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help here... So what is the best way to quick decide if a clock is stable? I am looking for a 10-30 minute test.
> Currently, I am doing Prime95 27.7 with 4 threads and 90% of my available memory. I have each FFT running 2 minutes instead of 15, thinking that I can get through more tests in the same amount of time.
> The only problem I have, is that every clock I have tried so far is running into problems and fits into one of the three categories:
> - WHEA errors, Prime95 runs fine until 25 minutes
> - No WHEA errors, Prime95 runs fine until 25 minutes
> - Any sort of crash, no start, or BSOD
> I find it odd that EVERY time Prime95 crashes, it occurs just before 25 minutes of testing (24:30ish). It always gives the error "Prime95 has stopped responding". I have not once gotten any Prime95 error other than the stopped responding.
> Note: I did try my stock settings, and Prime95 runs for 30 minutes on my settings.
> Should I change any of my settings? Is there something I am doing wrong that is making Prime95 to stop responding at the exact same time in each test?


Well what are your settings right now ? vcore in bios, vcore in idle, vcore load, llc, pll to start with.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help here... So what is the best way to quick decide if a clock is stable? I am looking for a 10-30 minute test.
> Currently, I am doing Prime95 27.7 with 4 threads and 90% of my available memory. I have each FFT running 2 minutes instead of 15, thinking that I can get through more tests in the same amount of time.
> The only problem I have, is that every clock I have tried so far is running into problems and fits into one of the three categories:
> - WHEA errors, Prime95 runs fine until 25 minutes
> - No WHEA errors, Prime95 runs fine until 25 minutes
> - Any sort of crash, no start, or BSOD
> I find it odd that EVERY time Prime95 crashes, it occurs just before 25 minutes of testing (24:30ish). It always gives the error "Prime95 has stopped responding". I have not once gotten any Prime95 error other than the stopped responding.
> Note: I did try my stock settings, and Prime95 runs for 30 minutes on my settings.
> Should I change any of my settings? Is there something I am doing wrong that is making Prime95 to stop responding at the exact same time in each test?


I think what you are doing is a good way of testing if it is stable.
basically if your computer is acting odd, it isn't stable but there are many reasons why it could be.
If this is happening at stock volts and speed, you might have bad cpu, memory, mobo, psu, vid card, etc.... list is endless, you have to narrow it down.
If everything works at stock and randomness only occurs at higher clock speeds then you need more volts. But more volts don't necessarily mean you will get stable since you might have low overclocker and you really might be shooting above its ability.

1) Start slow, probably @ 3.9 run tests,
2) if 1) is stable move to up one multi
3) if you start running into randomness then up voltage a little till its stable.
4) start back at 2.

chart your results, specifically, what you did, the volts, temps, speed and how long you tested
you can then make a good decision where you want your cpu to sit for 24/7.

for example my chart looks like this

4.6ghz 1.165v "ultra high" LLC 70c whea error
4.6ghz 1.170v "ultra high" LLC 71c 18+ hour stable no whea
4.7ghz 1.230v "ultra high" LLC 77c whea errors
4.7ghz 1.235v "ultra high" LLC 78c
4.7ghz 1.240v "ultra high" LLC 79c LinX 4m x10 ***testing***
4.7ghz 1.245v "ultra high" LLC c
4.7ghz 1.250v "ultra high" LLC c 19+ hour stable no whea
4.8ghz 1.340v "ultra high" LLC 86c 18+ hour stable no whea
4.9ghz 1.400v "ultra high" LLC 97c whea errors
4.9ghz 1.410v "ultra high" LLC 99c 16+ hour stable no whea

so you could also set it at what ever max volt you can risk it at, and work your multi up till its no longer stable and put it down one multi then lower voltage till again no longer stable and add 2 notches.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Well what are your settings right now ? vcore in bios, vcore in idle, vcore load, llc, pll to start with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I think what you are doing is a good way of testing if it is stable.
> basically if your computer is acting odd, it isn't stable but there are many reasons why it could be.
> If this is happening at stock volts and speed, you might have bad cpu, memory, mobo, psu, vid card, etc.... list is endless, you have to narrow it down.
> If everything works at stock and randomness only occurs at higher clock speeds then you need more volts. But more volts don't necessarily mean you will get stable since you might have low overclocker and you really might be shooting above its ability.
> 1) Start slow, probably @ 3.9 run tests,
> 2) if 1) is stable move to up one multi
> 3) if you start running into randomness then up voltage a little till its stable.
> 4) start back at 2.
> chart your results, specifically, what you did, the volts, temps, speed and how long you tested
> you can then make a good decision where you want your cpu to sit for 24/7.
> for example my chart looks like this
> 4.6ghz 1.165v "ultra high" LLC 70c whea error
> 4.6ghz 1.170v "ultra high" LLC 71c 18+ hour stable no whea
> 4.7ghz 1.230v "ultra high" LLC 77c whea errors
> 4.7ghz 1.235v "ultra high" LLC 78c
> 4.7ghz 1.240v "ultra high" LLC 79c LinX 4m x10 ***testing***
> 4.7ghz 1.245v "ultra high" LLC c
> 4.7ghz 1.250v "ultra high" LLC c 19+ hour stable no whea
> 4.8ghz 1.340v "ultra high" LLC 86c 18+ hour stable no whea
> 4.9ghz 1.400v "ultra high" LLC 97c whea errors
> 4.9ghz 1.410v "ultra high" LLC 99c 16+ hour stable no whea
> so you could also set it at what ever max volt you can risk it at, and work your multi up till its no longer stable and put it down one multi then lower voltage till again no longer stable and add 2 notches.


Thanks for the help. +rep to you both.

I have been keeping a spreadsheet with the OC attempts I have done today. I have omitted any redundant stuff, so if something doesn't work on the sheet, you can assume that the voltages below it don't work either. I have them in mine being that I picked a starting point and if I didn't get it stable, I increased until I got a boot and those are in the sheet.


Spoiler: Spreadsheet







I have it color coded for ones that passed. The ones in black failed. Note that a TON of sets ran fine for the original 10-15 minute tests I was running but they ALL crashed at 25 minutes of Prime95.

For the max voltage, the lowest number is the minimum voltage I saw on load, the middle is the most common voltage I saw, and the highest is the absolute max. The voltage fluctuated a bunch at load, is this normal? I noticed that WHEA errors coincided with the times that the voltage would be at the low end of the load values. Is there any way to make it fluctuate less? Note that I started doing this later on in trials, the earlier ones just show max or the range.

For the times, if it was stable, I wrote the time it was stable for, and the time I ran each FFT.

I stopped at 45 for a multiplier because I didn't want to push too much voltage through this chip, as I would like it to last a few years. What is a safe voltage to have it on load for it to last that long?

Where would you guys go from where I am now? That last run actually just finished and ran 30 minutes without problems.

I know there are tons of questions in this post, but I would really really appreciate it if you could answer them all









Thanks again,
Big Al


----------



## ti20n

My 3570k entry: 20h custom blend stable @ 4600 @ 1.295v on air.

Various notes:

47x eludes me so far unless I go with 1.350v + 98oC max temps, which is a bit too toasty even for AVX priming.
Besides LLC, none of the Asus Digi+ VRM options are showing any tangible effect on achieving 47x at a lower Vcore
If you care about stability, check your Windows Event Viewer for WHEA errors  (means _not_ stable!)
This is my 2nd 3570k, and it has a VID of 1.24v @ 46x. Interestingly, the 1st had a VID of 1.30v @ 45x and required 1.38v for 45x stable. It actually _was not_ excessively hot at that voltage.
The Ivy Bridge lottery has much more variance than I expected; you definitely _can_ get a bad chip where even 45x will be quite difficult or impossible on air.
As others have suggested, distance from VID might be more interesting than absolute volts when figuring out a "safe vcore" (as long as it's well below the official max of 1.52v)


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks for the help. +rep to you both.
> I have been keeping a spreadsheet with the OC attempts I have done today. I have omitted any redundant stuff, so if something doesn't work on the sheet, you can assume that the voltages below it don't work either. I have them in mine being that I picked a starting point and if I didn't get it stable, I increased until I got a boot and those are in the sheet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it color coded for ones that passed. The ones in black failed. Note that a TON of sets ran fine for the original 10-15 minute tests I was running but they ALL crashed at 25 minutes of Prime95.
> For the max voltage, the lowest number is the minimum voltage I saw on load, the middle is the most common voltage I saw, and the highest is the absolute max. The voltage fluctuated a bunch at load, is this normal? I noticed that WHEA errors coincided with the times that the voltage would be at the low end of the load values. Is there any way to make it fluctuate less? Note that I started doing this later on in trials, the earlier ones just show max or the range.
> For the times, if it was stable, I wrote the time it was stable for, and the time I ran each FFT.
> I stopped at 45 for a multiplier because I didn't want to push too much voltage through this chip, as I would like it to last a few years. What is a safe voltage to have it on load for it to last that long?
> Where would you guys go from where I am now? That last run actually just finished and ran 30 minutes without problems.
> I know there are tons of questions in this post, but I would really really appreciate it if you could answer them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> Big Al


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......................
Offset.....................................
offset is a challenge that shouldn't be started with till you know your constants voltages.
with Offset you are testing your highend AND your lowend voltages at the same time. Plus certain settings such as C3/C6 and cpu LLC will make your data even more confusing to look at.
set your bios to constant and use a "very high" or "ultra high" Load Line Calibration setting "LLC" and then map your voltages like you have been and see where it goes.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......................
> Offset.....................................
> offset is a challenge that shouldn't be started with till you know your constants voltages.
> with Offset you are testing your highend AND your lowend voltages at the same time. Plus certain settings such as C3/C6 and cpu LLC will make your data even more confusing to look at.
> set your bios to constant and use a "very high" or "ultra high" Load Line Calibration setting "LLC" and then map your voltages like you have been and see where it goes.


If I set the voltage to a constant, will my CPU lower its clocks and voltage when idle?

Also, if it makes a difference, I have C3 and C6 disabled at the moment.

Thanks and +rep


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I think what you are doing is a good way of testing if it is stable.
> basically if your computer is acting odd, it isn't stable but there are many reasons why it could be.
> If this is happening at stock volts and speed, you might have bad cpu, memory, mobo, psu, vid card, etc.... list is endless, you have to narrow it down.
> If everything works at stock and randomness only occurs at higher clock speeds then you need more volts. But more volts don't necessarily mean you will get stable since you might have low overclocker and you really might be shooting above its ability.
> 1) Start slow, probably @ 3.9 run tests,
> 2) if 1) is stable move to up one multi
> 3) if you start running into randomness then up voltage a little till its stable.
> 4) start back at 2.
> chart your results, specifically, what you did, the volts, temps, speed and how long you tested
> you can then make a good decision where you want your cpu to sit for 24/7.
> for example my chart looks like this
> 4.6ghz 1.165v "ultra high" LLC 70c whea error
> 4.6ghz 1.170v "ultra high" LLC 71c 18+ hour stable no whea
> 4.7ghz 1.230v "ultra high" LLC 77c whea errors
> 4.7ghz 1.235v "ultra high" LLC 78c
> 4.7ghz 1.240v "ultra high" LLC 79c LinX 4m x10 ***testing***
> 4.7ghz 1.245v "ultra high" LLC c
> 4.7ghz 1.250v "ultra high" LLC c 19+ hour stable no whea
> 4.8ghz 1.340v "ultra high" LLC 86c 18+ hour stable no whea
> 4.9ghz 1.400v "ultra high" LLC 97c whea errors
> 4.9ghz 1.410v "ultra high" LLC 99c 16+ hour stable no whea
> so you could also set it at what ever max volt you can risk it at, and work your multi up till its no longer stable and put it down one multi then lower voltage till again no longer stable and add 2 notches.


is ultra high llc safe?


----------



## bebimbap

It won't lower your volts, but it will lower your clocks.

I tried offset and its a pain
Lets say you set 0.200+ offset, so at load you should get VID + 0.2v
VID should be around 1.18v so you are setting 1.38v. depending on your settings and load that isn't true.
EIST and C1E also play apart in voltage modulation. so your max VID might be constantly changing which would also confuse your numbers.
so with Offset, you have to change many settings such as C1E, EIST, C3, C6, and possibly cpu pll and maybe more....

but if you want to go farther I believe there is a guides on OCN for that. But i would try without offset first and map your voltages.


----------



## BobsCooling

After a long struggle, I got the i5-3570k rig working. The misadventures began when my son opened all of the component boxes and mixed the little screws and parts together. I did not know what the motherboard standoffs were, and failed to install them. AARGH! It took almost two weeks before disaster struck. The mobo shorted out and damaged the memory, too. After I fixed the standoffs, my replacement Asrock Z77 Extreme4 acted vary flaky. One memory chip was completely bad, while the other would fail memtest86 after a while. Replaced the memory and problems over! Ran 22 hrs @4.5GHz with the dual fans on the Frio on low. Here is my submission for stable:



I seem to have a good chip based on voltage needed, but not so good temps with Prime 27.7 I think I put the Arctic Silver 5 paste on correctly. I have good airflow through the HAF 912 case, with the Frio fans and the 200 mm top case fan all blowing the air along consistently. Probably the Intel tim is below average. I am currently testing a 4.6 GHz overclock, but with the CPU fans on high. I won't be running 24/7 at 4.6 GHz or higher, so: maximum cooling. Once the testing is over, the fans go back to low noise. The extra cooling from the high fan setting is much less than the extra heating from +100 MHz.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> is ultra high llc safe?


The highest setting is "extreme" which has higher voltage the more load you put on it. which is the setting most sites and overclockers tell you to avoid.


----------



## barkeater

Nice work Bob (BobsCooling, two posts up). Now lets see ya fill in your system specs. How you liking the CM HAF 912? Luv mine


----------



## BobsCooling

Still learning how to post. I created a rig called Blue Dragon Lair, but I don't know how to attach it to a post. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## barkeater

just click on the Rigbuilder link in the upper right of the screen and fill in.


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> The highest setting is "extreme" which has higher voltage the more load you put on it. which is the setting most sites and overclockers tell you to avoid.


so u meaned llc level 2 on as rock, just the one i already have. anyway your one is a good cpu, i can't be stable @4,8ghz until 1.436v


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobsCooling*
> 
> After a long struggle, I got the i5-3570k rig working. The misadventures began when my son opened all of the component boxes and mixed the little screws and parts together. I did not know what the motherboard standoffs were, and failed to install them. AARGH! It took almost two weeks before disaster struck. The mobo shorted out and damaged the memory, too. After I fixed the standoffs, my replacement Asrock Z77 Extreme4 acted vary flaky. One memory chip was completely bad, while the other would fail memtest86 after a while. Replaced the memory and problems over! Ran 22 hrs @4.5GHz with the dual fans on the Frio on low. Here is my submission for stable:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have a good chip based on voltage needed, but not so good temps with Prime 27.7 I think I put the Arctic Silver 5 paste on correctly. I have good airflow through the HAF 912 case, with the Frio fans and the 200 mm top case fan all blowing the air along consistently. Probably the Intel tim is below average. I am currently testing a 4.6 GHz overclock, but with the CPU fans on high. I won't be running 24/7 at 4.6 GHz or higher, so: maximum cooling. Once the testing is over, the fans go back to low noise. The extra cooling from the high fan setting is much less than the extra heating from +100 MHz.


Hey, nice Bob. I bet you felt bad when you discovered the standoffs weren't installed! Anyway, that's the way we learn sometimes and I'm glad you got it all sorted out.
Welcome to OC!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help here... So what is the best way to quick decide if a clock is stable? I am looking for a 10-30 minute test.


2 runs of Hyper-pi 32M
or
30 runs IBT
I usually do some quick IBT (3) to see if it passes that,1st
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobsCooling*
> 
> Still learning how to post. I created a rig called Blue Dragon Lair, but I don't know how to attach it to a post. Any tips would be appreciated.


My Profile>Signature>Edit signature text>bottom left


----------



## BobsCooling

Thanks for the help. I'll put a real picture for my rig when the transparent side door goes on.


----------



## GeforceGTS

So as I've mentioned before my 3570K is a pretty bad overclocker, was the same before I de-lidded and damaged the imc but anyway, I'm needing close to 1.3v for 4.5ghz :l 1.234v-1.25v for 4.3ghz, temps hit 73c running prime on smaller FFTS, mid 60's on larger, but to the point, do you think it's worth running 1.3-1.35v for 4.5/4.6ghz? or should I just stick with 4.3ghz... It just doesn't feel right sitting at 4.3ghz









and to who asked about quick stability testing, I'm still using Xilisoft Video Converter for quick 10 minute tests







I get whea errors usually within 8 minutes converting avi's to dvd if vcore is to low, takes much longer with Prime alone :l if it passes that, I then move onto Prime. That method hasn't failed me yet.

Oh and avoid batch L210B630


----------



## Voltherd

Hello Ivy Bridge Folks! This is my first post here at Overclock.net. I joined because I appreciated the information compiled here. I've been working over my own new 3570k system and wanted to at least share my results with you. I know 4.2GHz is no barn-burner. I like performance, of course, but not as a goal in itself. I am a software developer and cannot tolerate any failure in computation. I proof my systems with MemTest86+ upon building and require at least 24hrs of error-free Prime95 before I'll use them for serious work. I like to use power-saving features because they not only save electricity but reduce stress on the components and improve reliability. So this is not a max-overclock, but an offset-voltage submission with all power saving features enabled. Also, I did this test on just about the hottest day of the year so far where I live, and the ambient air was at 28-29C throughout the test. I prefer using bad conditions for proofing builds to using ideal conditions.

I can probably eek out a few hundred MHz more and will resubmit when I have something better, but for now this is my baseline everyday configuration.

Thanks for the useful information in this thread and the Official Ivy Bridge thread. It's great stuff!


----------



## ctepp

Hi everyone,

I've been a lurker for a long time on these boards now. Figured I'd make my modest contribution with a 36hour custom blend overclock stable submission. After two weeks and a long struggle, made infinitely more difficult by trying to deal with WHEA errors, I have finally completed my 24-7 build. My chip is a bit of a dud, with very high VID voltages (>1.24), but I have the tuning plan so I don't mind running it on the hot side. If all I cared about was 24hrs prime stable I could probably have dropped the voltage some, but even with the vcore just 100 basis points lower I was getting a WHEA error a day or so, and I wanted ROCK stable.

I also wanted to include some pics of my case to explain why the temps are high- in part because I have completely blanketed my computer in sound proofing material, with holes I drilled in the vent cover. With the vent covers removed (there are three more covers like the one on the top, case is a corsair 550D) the computer runs cooler, but since I was truly trying to stress test, I ran the test with the covers on and drove up the temps.

Sorry for the lack of batch # but I don't have my retail box anymore, and I've re-seated my heat sync so many times I've almost completely stripped the screws. That said, I got mine at launch at microcenter, so odds are if you don't already have my batch, you luckily won't get it









BTW, forgot to mention in the screenshot I am running this on AIR with a Noctua D14.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Finally, thanks to everyone on this board, without being able to lurk here my novice self wouldn't have been able to pull this off







A great learning experience indeed.


----------



## bebimbap

I covered my case with sound proofing material before, but I did it to the inside of the case instead of the outside. The outside would make covering it easier, since the doors and other moving parts don't have any slots you have to cut out. Seems like a good job.
Do you have a high end vid card in that? I was wondering if the higher temps make the cooler fans spin faster, thus creating more noise, and same goes with any other HSF you have such as PSU or CPU.

That was the problem I had and thus had to just put a hole through the wall and have the computer on the other side of the wall which seemed much better in terms of sound or heat. Only cords you need to come through the wall are HDMI and USB. If you were to do that home depot has hdmi outlets you can install into the wall which can be modded to USB. You could also have sound cable coming through if you want

I recently found that my 4.6ghz is causing whea errors now. and was raised from 1.170v to 1.190v
However my 4.7ghz was able to be lowered from 1.250v to 1.235v

previously 4.6 @ 1.170v was 18+ hour prime stable now causes whea errors within 2 minutes.
and 4.7ghz @ 1.240v caused whea errors after an hour or so, but now 1.235v is enough to run though prime for 15 hours without errors.

I tried to figure this out, but it's a real head scratcher. Other speeds and voltages seem to be unchanged.


----------



## ctepp

Thanks- Yep, have SLI 680s. I put after-market Arctic twin-turbos on them to keep the noise down. Noise proofing is both on the inside and the outside, with much of the inside already covered out of the box by the good folks at corsair with the 550D.

Actually the noisiest part of the computer was the center mini-35mm fan that comes with the sabertooth. I took it out and put some stick-on copper passive syncs over the chips under it instead, so I only have one of the two thermal armor fans operating (the other one didn't make any noise).

Good going on 4.7ghz, I was never able to get it stable at that speed for prime small fft longer then 30 min or so, at least under 1.39VCore.


----------



## Italianguy

Quick question, sorry if this has been asked before. I'm using offset mode with the following settings:

ASUS z77-V Deluxe board with 3570k
X.M.P. settings for RAM, 1866Mhz

x45 with vcore offfset: 0.015V
LLC: "High" (50%)
CPU Power Phase Control: Optimized
CPU Power Duty Control: T-probe
EIST (Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology): Enabled
C1E: Enabled
C3: Disabled
C6: Disabled

Okay so since I'm using offset mode while my bench is running my vcore in cpu-z fluctuates. With this current run (only 42 minutes into it so far). It'll stay at 1.232V for most of the time, but it will also fluctuate to 1.224v and 1.240v. My question is if this run makes it to 12 hours with no errors. When I report my results do I use the highest vcore seen of 1.240v, or do I use the level it sat at for 95% of the time, the 1.232v?

Thanks.


----------



## Italianguy

Ah after 3 hours I blue screened with error 0x124, so I'll have to up the vcore and try again. I was running the default settings for Prime95 but is it better to use the custom blend? Is the only difference between the two the memory usage? Thanks.


----------



## Blatsz32

quick question from a noob overclocker...wehn I set my voltage to auto and my multiplier to anything, 46 or even as low as 39 it shoots up to 1.40. I was able to go as high as 46 without even setting voltages. Is that normal? Should I be finding the lowest voltage setting for my over clock or just leave it on auto if thats the voltage it wants. my temps are normal IB temps at load maxing at 80.

I've tooled around and found the lowest possible voltage at 46, but on auto voltage, I'm also leaving everythign else alone such as LLC or PLL ..everything's on auto. I only change multiplier


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> quick question from a noob overclocker...wehn I set my voltage to auto and my multiplier to anything, 46 or even as low as 39 it shoots up to 1.40. I was able to go as high as 46 without even setting voltages. Is that normal? Should I be finding the lowest voltage setting for my over clock or just leave it on auto if thats the voltage it wants. my temps are normal IB temps at load maxing at 80.
> I've tooled around and found the lowest possible voltage at 46, but on auto voltage, I'm also leaving everythign else alone such as LLC or PLL ..everything's on auto. I only change multiplier


Never set your voltage on auto when overclocking. Keep finding the lowest voltage for 4.6GHz. Some chips can't reach 4.6GHz on lower voltage like mine. LLC is useful if you have large vdroop. Try LLC Level 2 or 3 or 50-75% depending on your mobo. Some people can run 4.6GHz on 1.25V while the others need like 1.3V. It all depends on the chip.


----------



## Prezesiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> So as I've mentioned before my 3570K is a pretty bad overclocker, was the same before I de-lidded and damaged the imc but anyway, I'm needing close to 1.3v for 4.5ghz :l 1.234v-1.25v for 4.3ghz, temps hit 73c running prime on smaller FFTS, mid 60's on larger, but to the point, do you think it's worth running 1.3-1.35v for 4.5/4.6ghz? or should I just stick with 4.3ghz... It just doesn't feel right sitting at 4.3ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to who asked about quick stability testing, I'm still using Xilisoft Video Converter for quick 10 minute tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get whea errors usually within 8 minutes converting avi's to dvd if vcore is to low, takes much longer with Prime alone :l if it passes that, I then move onto Prime. That method hasn't failed me yet.
> Oh and avoid batch L210B630


That's pretty much like my 3770k Mine needs even more than 1.3V for 4.5 but I can't check how much exactly because at 1.3V the temp is hitting 100C. My batch is L212B308 - looks like the newer the worse


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prezesiak*
> 
> That's pretty much like my 3770k Mine needs even more than 1.3V for 4.5 but I can't check how much exactly because at 1.3V the temp is hitting 100C. My batch is L212B308 - looks like the newer the worse


I noticed there is a hump at around 70-80c where each 100mhz needs another 0.1v~ range of a bump.. If you get over that you don't need MUCH more voltage to get the next 100.
but if you are under the same idea.


----------



## Italianguy

Add me to the list too!











A few more details:

ASUS z77-V Deluxe board with 3570k
X.M.P. settings for RAM, 16GB, 1866Mhz
x45 with vcore offfset: 0.030V
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
LLC: "High" (50%)
CPU Power Phase Control: Optimized
CPU Power Duty Control: T-Probe
EIST (Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology): Enabled
C1E: Enabled
C3: Disabled
C6: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled

A few minutes after I took that screenshot one of the workers detected a hardware failure and stopped while running the 1152K test. The other 3 finished 1152K and moved on to the next one. I went ahead and stopped it there. So I passed 12 hours, making it to 14, but should I up the vcore slightly more? How stable is it considering I reached 14 hours?


----------



## mandrix

In my opinion it's not stable. It's not a question of "how stable", either it is or isn't. Doesn't mean you can't do most anything you want to do without crashing, just means it's an unknown, it may or may not crash or cause errors.


----------



## bebimbap

I think someone said it takes 15-18 hours for a full pass of all FFT sizes.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I think someone said it takes 15-18 hours for a full pass of all FFT sizes.


....and even then it may crash while gaming. Evidently some of the games stress the system differently than Prime 95 can.


----------



## Marcsrx

Here's where I am so far:
BATCH# 3208C123


Ram:


This is my baseline:


I let it stop at about 32 mins because I'm about to play Dayz with a friend. I'll let it sing overnight and attempt 18hrs. Upon further review, I had 10 WHEA errors...









I should mention that this is after about 8hrs worth of work. Mostly attributable to my ignorance of OC'ing. I have screen shots w/settings at each step where I passed prime for 10mins if anyone is interested. Here are my successful points at which i passed:

Baseline shown above.
4545
4646
4747-- Went from lowest setting on H100 to middle setting.
4800
& 4853 shown above.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctepp*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I've been a lurker for a long time on these boards now. Figured I'd make my modest contribution with a 36hour custom blend overclock stable submission. After two weeks and a long struggle, made infinitely more difficult by trying to deal with WHEA errors, I have finally completed my 24-7 build. My chip is a bit of a dud, with very high VID voltages (>1.24), but I have the tuning plan so I don't mind running it on the hot side. If all I cared about was 24hrs prime stable I could probably have dropped the voltage some, but even with the vcore just 100 basis points lower I was getting a WHEA error a day or so, and I wanted ROCK stable.
> I also wanted to include some pics of my case to explain why the temps are high- in part because I have completely blanketed my computer in sound proofing material, with holes I drilled in the vent cover. With the vent covers removed (there are three more covers like the one on the top, case is a corsair 550D) the computer runs cooler, but since I was truly trying to stress test, I ran the test with the covers on and drove up the temps.
> Sorry for the lack of batch # but I don't have my retail box anymore, and I've re-seated my heat sync so many times I've almost completely stripped the screws. That said, I got mine at launch at microcenter, so odds are if you don't already have my batch, you luckily won't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, forgot to mention in the screenshot I am running this on AIR with a Noctua D14.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, thanks to everyone on this board, without being able to lurk here my novice self wouldn't have been able to pull this off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great learning experience indeed.


Seeing those temps of 91c makes me feel woozy







My stomach just heaved :







:


----------



## ctepp

Quote:


> Seeing those temps of 91c makes me feel woozy


Ha agreed, I didn't believe I was stuck with those temps on a D14 myself ( It actually hit 94 for a split second on IBT) until I'd re-seated half a dozen times, but at least its stable- I ran it 36 hrs in the hottest possible scenario. I doubt though it will ever get close to either of those temps again. Of course, next time I need to do something to stress it out seriously (other than diablo or a bajilion excel data table cells) I will the vent covers off, which drops the temps 5 degrees, but at least I can be confident it won't break in the near-term. But, even if it does, I'll take that one-time replacement .... I can't possibly get a WORSE chip than VID>=1.24V (jinx).

On top of all that, one other heat contributor I noticed was the RAM....running 2200 16GB at 1.65V did not help. When I was doing my initial clocks using JEDEC speeds, the temps ran significantly lower.

Anyway, if the chip does break/melt I'll be sure to post, and you can say told you : )


----------



## mandrix

If you get that vcore down it can significantly lower load temps. 1.3v for 4.5 I think it was?


----------



## ctepp

Yeah that was my thought too, I tried everything...PLL, VCCSA, LLC etc, none of it had any real effect, either on temps or stability at a given voltage. I guess its a question of what stable is, I figure if the machine produces a WHEA error per 24 hrs of Prime, that probably translates in the real world to only a few crashes a year, and would have enabled lowering vcore (and corresponding temps) by a good amount. But when I started out, I wanted to make a machine that was absolutely stable at the highest possible speed, and felt I should stick to that goal, even with the high temps, putting a bit of trust in the intel temp specs.

I think the VID voltage is a good five second indicator of how a chip will do with overclocking, at least it was for me.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctepp*
> 
> Yeah that was my thought too, I tried everything...PLL, VCCSA, LLC etc, none of it had any real effect, either on temps or stability at a given voltage. I guess its a question of what stable is, I figure if the machine produces a WHEA error per 24 hrs of Prime, that probably translates in the real world to only a few crashes a year, and would have enabled lowering vcore (and corresponding temps) by a good amount. But when I started out, I wanted to make a machine that was absolutely stable at the highest possible speed, and felt I should stick to that goal, even with the high temps, putting a bit of trust in the intel temp specs.
> I think the VID voltage is a good five second indicator of how a chip will do with overclocking, at least it was for me.


not exactly. when you are getting some sort of whea error you will see your applications crashing out of the blue even if your cpu isnt running at 100% load. before i got it entirely whea error stable i think it got about 5 errors in the 12hr prime run, i still noticed a couple of application crashes a day.


----------



## ctepp

Ah good to know. I got a WHEA error 27 hrs into prime testing at a slightly lower voltage, no other issues. Then I got more whea errors in subsequent tests, leading me to set my current vcore.


----------



## Italianguy

I just noticed something that is really important. The latest version of Prime95 v27.7 uses different FFT lengths for sandy/ivy bridge cpus.

FFT length is mentioned on the first page:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> ***Prime FFT Length Info: Shad0wfax kindly pointed out the importance of running longer than 12hours HERE***


Shad0wfax is correct, to complete a full loop you need more than 12 hours, closer to 15-18 in that version which has 70 FFT lengths. But with the new version it uses 82 FFT lengths. It will take longer to loop now, possibly around 20-22 hours. Munaim1 could you update the first post to include the newer AVX FFT lengths?



Spoiler: The AVX FFT lengths that Prime95 v27.7 currently uses:




448K
8K
512K
12K
576K
18K
672K
21K
768K
25K
864K
32K
960K
36K
1120K
48K
1200K
60K
1344K
72K
1536K
84K
1728K
100K
1920K
120K
2240K
140K
2400K
160K
2688K
192K
2880K
224K
3200K
256K
3456K
288K
3840K
336K
400K
480K
10K
560K
16K
640K
20K
720K
24K
800K
28K
896K
35K
1024K (1M)
40K
1152K
50K
1280K
64K
1440K
80K
1600K
96K
1792K
112K
2048K (2M)
128K
2304K
144K
2560K
168K
2800K
200K
3072K (3M)
240K
3360K
280K
3584K
320K
4000K
384K
4096K (4M)
I made the list from this post


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctepp*
> 
> I can't possibly get a WORSE chip than VID>=1.24V (jinx).


My previous 3570K had a VID of 1.301v at 45x (stable at 1.380v). Ivy Bridge lottery can make grown men cry


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> I just noticed something that is really important. The latest version of Prime95 v27.7 uses different FFT lengths for sandy/ivy bridge cpus.
> FFT length is mentioned on the first page:
> Shad0wfax is correct, to complete a full loop you need more than 12 hours, closer to 15-18 in that version which has 70 FFT lengths. But with the new version it uses 82 FFT lengths. It will take longer to loop now, possibly around 20-22 hours. Munaim1 could you update the first post to include the newer AVX FFT lengths?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The AVX FFT lengths that Prime95 v27.7 currently uses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 448K
> 8K
> 512K
> 12K
> 576K
> 18K
> 672K
> 21K
> 768K
> 25K
> 864K
> 32K
> 960K
> 36K
> 1120K
> 48K
> 1200K
> 60K
> 1344K
> 72K
> 1536K
> 84K
> 1728K
> 100K
> 1920K
> 120K
> 2240K
> 140K
> 2400K
> 160K
> 2688K
> 192K
> 2880K
> 224K
> 3200K
> 256K
> 3456K
> 288K
> 3840K
> 336K
> 400K
> 480K
> 10K
> 560K
> 16K
> 640K
> 20K
> 720K
> 24K
> 800K
> 28K
> 896K
> 35K
> 1024K (1M)
> 40K
> 1152K
> 50K
> 1280K
> 64K
> 1440K
> 80K
> 1600K
> 96K
> 1792K
> 112K
> 2048K (2M)
> 128K
> 2304K
> 144K
> 2560K
> 168K
> 2800K
> 200K
> 3072K (3M)
> 240K
> 3360K
> 280K
> 3584K
> 320K
> 4000K
> 384K
> 4096K (4M)
> I made the list from this post


Good thing i test it for 5 min per FFT, that could take a while lol


----------



## jjsoviet

Here is my submission. Sorry for my rather illegible CPU-Z info due to my OS skinning.











In order to get 4.4 GHz stable I tried using +0.010V Vcore offset and +0.008V turbo mode offset. Also activated LLC level 1 to keep voltages stable all throughout. Are my settings safe for 24/7 gaming?


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> Good thing i test it for 5 min per FFT, that could take a while lol


I tested mine with a custom test 8k-4096k range 90% memory and 10min for any test, all this for 6 hous i think it's enough for stability


----------



## Italianguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> In my opinion it's not stable. It's not a question of "how stable", either it is or isn't. Doesn't mean you can't do most anything you want to do without crashing, just means it's an unknown, it may or may not crash or cause errors.


You have a good point so I went ahead and tried to increase the offset to 0.035V. Prime95 produced an error after only 3 hours!

So I tried going back to where I had it before at 0.030V. I tried a custom blend and it did an entire loop of prime95 v27.7 in about 21 hours. I stopped it after reaching 24 hours, no errors. So I don't know what to make of the first run that produced an error after 14 hours default blend, when this time I was able to make it to 24 hours. What do you think?

Here is my updated proof for the stable club. 24 hours, custom blend.



The extra details:

ASUS z77-V Deluxe board with 3570k
X.M.P. settings for RAM, 16GB, 1866Mhz
x45 with vcore offfset: 0.030V
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
LLC: "High" (50%)
CPU Power Phase Control: Optimized
CPU Power Duty Control: T-Probe
EIST (Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology): Enabled
C1E: Enabled
C3: Disabled
C6: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled


----------



## jjsoviet

Is setting LLC to Extreme (100%) safe for the system? Apparently High/Ultra High won't cut it for my chip.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Is setting LLC to Extreme (100%) safe for the system? Apparently High/Ultra High won't cut it for my chip.


It has been recommended to not use Extreme because it overshoots the voltage, and you will get high voltage spikes that are bad for your cpu. A little vdroop is actually a good thing. Ultra High with a little extra vcore is better than Extreme with a little less vcore.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> It has been recommended to not use Extreme because it overshoots the voltage, and you will get high voltage spikes that are bad for your cpu. A little vdroop is actually a good thing. Ultra High with a little extra vcore is better than Extreme with a little less vcore.


I'll try Ultra High again and see if that stabilizes. But man, I don't want to spend another day or two testing it with Prime blend again. :|


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I'll try Ultra High again and see if that stabilizes. But man, I don't want to spend another day or two testing it with Prime blend again. :|


I went through this when I got my 3770k. Annoying, but necessary.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> I went through this when I got my 3770k. Annoying, but necessary.


This is weird, though. When I remember setting LLC to Ultra High (level 2 in my mobo), the load voltage is lower than the VID as seen on Core Temp. For example, the VID is 1.28V and my load Vcore is at around 1.26-1.27V, which leads me to believe that the vdroop(?) is what's causing the BSOD errors. The error code is 0x124, which means I need to pump in more Vcore.

If I understand it correctly, VID is the voltage that Intel guarantees the chip would run stable; so, since my earlier attempts at increasing vcore offset still give me a lower load voltage than VID, then that means I'm not providing the chip enough juice. Is that correct? With LLC set to Extreme or Level 1, my load Vcore is just slightly higher than my VID. Currently it's 1.296V Vcore and 1.2860-1.2910 VID and the thing is rock solid even at 15 hours of Prime95 blend.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> This is weird, though. When I remember setting LLC to Ultra High (level 2 in my mobo), the load voltage is lower than the VID as seen on Core Temp. For example, the VID is 1.28V and my load Vcore is at around 1.26-1.27V, which leads me to believe that the vdroop(?) is what's causing the BSOD errors. The error code is 0x124, which means I need to pump in more Vcore.
> If I understand it correctly, VID is the voltage that Intel guarantees the chip would run stable; so, since my earlier attempts at increasing vcore offset still give me a lower load voltage than VID, then that means I'm not providing the chip enough juice. Is that correct? With LLC set to Extreme or Level 1, my load Vcore is just slightly higher than my VID. Currently it's 1.296V Vcore and 1.2860-1.2910 VID and the thing is rock solid even at 15 hours of Prime95 blend.


Your chip should run stable at VID at stock clocks. VID is kind of a general curve defined by intel for each individual processor. At higher clocks, VID won't necessarily be correct. For example, I need an offset of .035v (VID + .035volts), giving me 1.284-1.290 volts to run at 4.6. So the only reason you really ever need to reference VID is when you are trying to determine an offset for an offset overclock. If you are just using fixed voltages, then you don't have to worry about VID at all.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Your chip should run stable at VID at stock clocks. VID is kind of a general curve defined by intel for each individual processor. At higher clocks, VID won't necessarily be correct. For example, I need an offset of .035v (VID + .035volts), giving me 1.284-1.290 volts to run at 4.6. So the only reason you really ever need to reference VID is when you are trying to determine an offset for an offset overclock. If you are just using fixed voltages, then you don't have to worry about VID at all.


That's the weird thing. I've tried to do a +0.020V offset yesterday and the load voltage is somehow lower than VID. Is that supposed to happen?

I'm confused right now.


----------



## ctepp

For my 3770\Sabertooth pairing, I found that LLCs of ulta-high and extreme actually decreased stability compared to High or Medium for a given load voltage, at least at sub 4.7 clocks. YMMV.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> That's the weird thing. I've tried to do a +0.020V offset yesterday and the load voltage is somehow lower than VID. Is that supposed to happen?
> I'm confused right now.


What clock speed are you trying for? .02 offset with what level of LLC?


----------



## jjsoviet

In my case it's the opposite. Setting LLC to 50-75% compensation gives me 0x124 BSOD errors, despite raising Vcore offset and turbo mode offset. At LLC to Extreme, it's a non-issue so far. Already 15 hours in with this blend test.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> In my case it's the opposite. Setting LLC to 50-75% compensation gives me 0x124 BSOD errors, despite raising Vcore offset and turbo mode offset. At LLC to Extreme, it's a non-issue so far. Already 15 hours in with this blend test.


you might just need 1-2 notches more vcore @ 50-75% for stability.


----------



## xNAPx

I actually use LLC @ level 2 and +0.113v for turbo voltage (1.368v full load) are you telling me that if i set [email protected] level 5 and turbo voltage @ +0,212v for example i could get 4,7ghz stability @ less vcore?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> you might just need 1-2 notches more vcore @ 50-75% for stability.


This^ Although it could be a bit more than 1-2 notches.

@JJSoviet Lower LLC requires more Vcore because of increased Vdroop, but it is safer for your cpu.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> you might just need 1-2 notches more vcore @ 50-75% for stability.


I'll try that once I finish the blend test in 3 more hours. Gonna set up a different profile for that, hopefully +0.030/35V offset should do the trick.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctepp*
> 
> For my 3770\Sabertooth pairing, I found that LLCs of ulta-high and extreme actually decreased stability compared to High or Medium for a given load voltage, at least at sub 4.7 clocks. YMMV.


I encountered the same on my P8Z77-V + 3570K at both 46x and 47x. For a _given_ Prime 27.7 load voltage, HIGH (LLC3, 50%) was more stable than ULTRA-HIGH (LLC2, 75%) in terms of WHEA errors while Priming: I was able to lower my effective load voltage by 3 notches, which in turn reduced my stable max load temps by 4-5oC.

Theory:

For my board, ULTRA HIGH still overshoots target load voltage by _a little bit_. The resulting effect is that while Prime alone can be stable (e.g. leaving it untouched overnight with no significant background processes), you get crashes/WHEAs when using other apps at the same time, as they cause load voltage to fluctuate _down_. I.e. since you're still Priming when that fluctuation occurs, you get an error.

Using HIGH instead, the load voltage actually fluctuates _up_ when other apps use the CPU, and Prime stays stable.


----------



## Marcsrx

This was when I left for work. When I got home it had crashed at the 12 hr 4min mark... Hope this is sufficient to get me into the club.

This is when it failed:

[Tue Jun 26 13:18:52 2012]
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> You have a good point so I went ahead and tried to increase the offset to 0.035V. Prime95 produced an error after only 3 hours!
> So I tried going back to where I had it before at 0.030V. I tried a custom blend and it did an entire loop of prime95 v27.7 in about 21 hours. I stopped it after reaching 24 hours, no errors. So I don't know what to make of the first run that produced an error after 14 hours default blend, when this time I was able to make it to 24 hours. What do you think?
> Here is my updated proof for the stable club. 24 hours, custom blend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The extra details:
> 
> ASUS z77-V Deluxe board with 3570k
> X.M.P. settings for RAM, 16GB, 1866Mhz
> x45 with vcore offfset: 0.030V
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> LLC: "High" (50%)
> CPU Power Phase Control: Optimized
> CPU Power Duty Control: T-Probe
> EIST (Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology): Enabled
> C1E: Enabled
> C3: Disabled
> C6: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled


I'm not sure but if it works, go with it! I'm not at all familiar with Asus boards, there are a lot of options you don't see on Gigabyte boards that may or may not be necessary, so it's possible that some combinations work and some don't. I've seen BIOS updates totally fubar all my settings before, what works one time doesn't the next. So what it all gets down to for me is: know your board, experiment and learn, look at what works for other people but don't get too hung up if it doesn't. Some of these people are "experts" and will argue all day about you should do, I say bleh.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> I actually use LLC @ level 2 and +0.113v for turbo voltage (1.368v full load) are you telling me that if i set [email protected] level 5 and turbo voltage @ +0,212v for example i could get 4,7ghz stability @ less vcore?


Yes.
If using offset you want V-droop. This is to keep the low/idle load voltages high enough for stability. It will also push less uneeded volts through the chipset and CPU reducing temps.
The switch between low load and high load voltages is also less with lower LLC, which probably also impacts stability.

VID is the voltage set by intel that scales with frequency for the CPU. Each frequency has a different VID. You use offset to add to or take away from this number.


----------



## jjsoviet

This is the final submission for the club. More than 18 hours in with increased Vcore and LLC dropped to level 2, or Ultra High. Voltages are looking great! Thanks to all who helped me improve my BIOS settings!


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcsrx*
> 
> 
> This was when I left for work. When I got home it had crashed at the 12 hr 4min mark... Hope this is sufficient to get me into the club.
> This is when it failed:
> [Tue Jun 26 13:18:52 2012]
> Self-test 16K passed!
> Self-test 16K passed!
> Self-test 16K passed!
> Self-test 16K passed!


If it crashed then its not stable. Wouldn't it make more sense to submit a stable setup?


----------



## ctepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> I encountered the same on my P8Z77-V + 3570K at both 46x and 47x. For a _given_ Prime 27.7 load voltage, HIGH (LLC3, 50%) was more stable than ULTRA-HIGH (LLC2, 75%) in terms of WHEA errors while Priming: I was able to lower my effective load voltage by 3 notches, which in turn reduced my stable max load temps by 4-5oC.
> Theory:
> For my board, ULTRA HIGH still overshoots target load voltage by _a little bit_. The resulting effect is that while Prime alone can be stable (e.g. leaving it untouched overnight with no significant background processes), you get crashes/WHEAs when using other apps at the same time, as they cause load voltage to fluctuate _down_. I.e. since you're still Priming when that fluctuation occurs, you get an error.
> Using HIGH instead, the load voltage actually fluctuates _up_ when other apps use the CPU, and Prime stays stable.


That absolutely makes sense to me. That would explain why I got a single WHEA error 27 hours into a prime test with the LLC at ultra-high. I wanted to throw my computer accross the room







But by setting the LLC to high, after a 36 hour prime test, several intel burn tests, several smaller tests which involved multi-tasking etc I have not gotten a single WHEA error or otherwise.

The question then becomes, how do you reliably test for that sort of instability, if running prime alone for a given length of time won't cut it.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctepp*
> 
> That absolutely makes sense to me. That would explain why I got a single WHEA error 27 hours into a prime test with the LLC at ultra-high. I wanted to throw my computer accross the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But by setting the LLC to high, after a 36 hour prime test, several intel burn tests, several smaller tests which involved multi-tasking etc I have not gotten a single WHEA error or otherwise.
> The question then becomes, how do you reliably test for that sort of instability, if running prime alone for a given length of time won't cut it.


Priming is good to find the load stability.
Then run 5 or 6 programs that work your system differently. I use encoding, video editing, and games.

My setup was stable for Prime, Pi, encoding (MeGUI and Handbrake), Half-Life 2, Stalker CoP.
But when I ran Red Orchestra 2 I got 16 WHEA errors in 1 hour.

Running multiple game engines in 15 minute periods seems to be a pretty decent test once your Prime stable.


----------



## Voltherd

After a few days of no errors, I'm sure I have more room to work with above 42x. I'll have another go at clocking my chip higher tonight. I have observation, and a question about my 3570k: The Core0 thermal sensor is clearly reading low on occasion (my 25 hr run shows a min 19c in 29c ambient air, simply impossible) and core1 is always hottest by a few degrees. Core1 is also usually where Prime95 halts first when I am close. I suspect I can get higer overall performance out of the chip by keeping Core1 around 42-44x and increasing the other core's multipliers individually higher.

Question: has anyone sucessfully used core-by-core turbo maximums, and how would that rate in this thread? Must all cores be equally overclocked in a submission?


----------



## ctepp

One of the nice features of Prime I've noticed is how well it plays nice with others...I can leave it on a blend test with 90% RAM and still can use the computer for light work without any noticeable performance impact. Perhaps running prime at the same time as something else would be a good test.


----------



## ti20n

I found 3 brutal tests for testing WHEA stability _*while* running Prime 27.7 Blend or In-Place_:

Multiple instances of Video Games.
Use a browser to open 30-50 pages within a few seconds (e.g. 5-10 at a time in IE by middle-clicking a URL folder). I make sure none of the pages use Flash, as I think the Flash DLL will crash regardless when too many instances are loaded.
Open a large video and manually click/seek forward and backward repeatedly.


----------



## Marcsrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> If it crashed then its not stable. Wouldn't it make more sense to submit a stable setup?


I made a few changes and have it running now. I will submit a more stable setup.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> I found 3 brutal tests for testing WHEA stability _*while* running Prime 27.7 Blend or In-Place_:
> 
> Multiple instances of Video Games.
> Use a browser to open 30-50 pages within a few seconds (e.g. 5-10 at a time in IE by middle-clicking a URL folder). I make sure none of the pages use Flash, as I think the Flash DLL will crash regardless when too many instances are loaded.
> Open a large video and manually click/seek forward and backward repeatedly.


I would also suggest turn the fans off during the test


----------



## Coolwaters

i just bought a 3770k and the box says 77w instead of the 95w. but does anyone know if theres a actual difference? or did they just change the numbers?


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcsrx*
> 
> 
> This was when I left for work. When I got home it had crashed at the 12 hr 4min mark... Hope this is sufficient to get me into the club.
> This is when it failed:
> [Tue Jun 26 13:18:52 2012]
> Self-test 16K passed!
> Self-test 16K passed!
> Self-test 16K passed!
> Self-test 16K passed!


doesnt count since you put 3750k on the notepad


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> i just bought a 3770k and the box says 77w instead of the 95w. but does anyone know if theres a actual difference? or did they just change the numbers?


Don't worry it's just a typo. Mine also said 95w but cpu-z shows 77w. When I run prime, Aida monitor showing ~70w under load.


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Don't worry it's just a typo. Mine also said 95w but cpu-z shows 77w. When I run prime, Aida monitor showing ~70w under load.


so i guess they just fixed that typo?

dang i was hoping for a new batch or something but it seems to be the same as before.

temps are hitting 87C at 4.5ghz @ 1.25v. IBT.
H100 with GT-15s

i guess i need to bust out the real water cooling


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Don't worry it's just a typo. Mine also said 95w but cpu-z shows 77w. When I run prime, Aida monitor showing ~70w under load.


That's the TDP, it doesn't really have much to do with the watts the cpu uses. If you are overclocked, that cpu is using more than 70w for sure under load.


----------



## skyn3t

system still up and running without any WHEA errors, i think i wll let it run for 24 hours so this way sign me up for *S*uper *S*table club


----------



## skyn3t

Ops: double post


----------



## Marcsrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> doesnt count since you put 3750k on the notepad


wow i failed hard hahaha


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcsrx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was when I left for work. When I got home it had crashed at the 12 hr 4min mark... Hope this is sufficient to get me into the club.
> This is when it failed:
> [Tue Jun 26 13:18:52 2012]
> Self-test 16K passed!
> Self-test 16K passed!
> Self-test 16K passed!
> Self-test 16K passed!


You must use RealTemp no Coretemp.
RealTEMP records the system up time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> doesnt count since you put 3750k on the notepad


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcsrx*
> 
> wow i failed hard hahaha


so both of you failed more then him stead of LOL
must give the right answer : you must use Realtemp its record the system up time while you prime your OC. don't wast your post make it more constructive.


----------



## Italianguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> system still up and running without any WHEA errors, i think i wll let it run for 24 hours so this way sign me up for *S*uper *S*table club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do WHEA errors normally show up under the error section of Event Viewer?

So for example looking at my event viewer right now:



Besides testing with prime95, is the only other place I would find errors be in the Event Viewer? Can I assume that if there are no results in the errors column the system shouldn't have WHEA or any other errors?

The warning section in the photo is talking about the network connections disconnecting, probably because I had restarted, so I believe that's normal. But is that "Audit Failure" at the bottom something to worry about? It gave the following details:

"Code Integrity determined that the page hashes of an image file are not valid. The file could be improperly signed without page hashes or corrupt due to unauthorized modification. The invalid hashes could indicate a potential disk device error.

File Name: \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\sxs.dll"


----------



## punceh

well the whole event viewer is just a windows thing of keeping track of possible flaws in your system. every time i boot i get about 3-4 warnings regarding DNS settings and network configurations. dont really worry about those because windows usually takes care of most of them(automatically changes settings and retrys and so on). the ones you want to watch for are "whea warning 19" that specific one tells you that one of your cpu cores failed, it recognized that it failed and reran the operation to work out the flaw. that indicates some sort of instability as you dont want all your operations to be reran twice because the system is unstable


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Italianguy*
> 
> Do WHEA errors normally show up under the error section of Event Viewer?
> So for example looking at my event viewer right now:
> 
> Besides testing with prime95, is the only other place I would find errors be in the Event Viewer? Can I assume that if there are no results in the errors column the system shouldn't have WHEA or any other errors?
> The warning section in the photo is talking about the network connections disconnecting, probably because I had restarted, so I believe that's normal. But is that "Audit Failure" at the bottom something to worry about? It gave the following details:
> "Code Integrity determined that the page hashes of an image file are not valid. The file could be improperly signed without page hashes or corrupt due to unauthorized modification. The invalid hashes could indicate a potential disk device error.
> File Name: \Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\sxs.dll"


whea logger is a "warning"


----------



## Aparition

Anyone try a pressure mount for Ivy yet?
Lots of people like to lapp their heat sinks or block but I was thinking because the IHS is glued down it could be possible that the gap between the CPU and IHS increases.

I have not tried it yet, but I was looking at my Kuhler 620 (which is on my GPU) and the block is very slightly convex. Maybe cranking down a slightly convex heatsink onto the Ivy IHS might give slightly better temperatures?

I Might give this a try later, as I am getting another Kuhler 620 in the coming weeks.
I currently have my S-1283 cranked down with the Xigy backplate and it tightens down pretty hard. - Maybe a reason why my cooler can run my 3770k at 4.6?

How tight are all your heat sinks?


----------



## Marcsrx

Add me to the club! Still going at the time of this post. I will stop it though as 24hrs is more than enough to prove stability. It actually produced 1 WHEA while I posted this.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcsrx*
> 
> Add me to the club! Still going at the time of this post. I will stop it though as 24hrs is more than enough to prove stability. It actually produced 1 WHEA while I posted this.


You should use newer prime95 27.7 if you really want stability test. And as far as I remember it's the first rule in the op.


----------



## Marcsrx

So is my test invalidated?


----------



## ti20n

Yep, 27.7 blend (12h+) is part of the rules. Recommended for actual stability: 27.7 custom blend with 80-90% RAM allocation, for 18h+, with no WHEA errors.


----------



## Marcsrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Yep, 27.7 blend (12h+) is part of the rules. Recommended for actual stability: 27.7 custom blend with 80-90% RAM allocation, for 18h+, with no WHEA errors.


Im looking at some of the links for proof for others which have passed and they are not using 27.7...

You should see the little dialogue where it figures out its an I5/I7 and FSB size. Why are others being added to the club who are not using 27.7? Or is it an ex post facto thing.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcsrx*
> 
> Im looking at some of the links for proof for others which have passed and they are not using 27.7...
> You should see the little dialogue where it figures out its an I5/I7 and FSB size. Why are others being added to the club who are not using 27.7? Or is it an ex post facto thing.


Most of them were added because they were using version 26 (27.7 was still beta back then). But now that 27.7 is no longer a beta but a stable release, that should be the version you should be using to test for stability.


----------



## Marcsrx

Thanx guys. I'll make another run this weekend.


----------



## Italianguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> whea logger is a "warning"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> well the whole event viewer is just a windows thing of keeping track of possible flaws in your system. every time i boot i get about 3-4 warnings regarding DNS settings and network configurations. dont really worry about those because windows usually takes care of most of them(automatically changes settings and retrys and so on). the ones you want to watch for are "whea warning 19" that specific one tells you that one of your cpu cores failed, it recognized that it failed and reran the operation to work out the flaw. that indicates some sort of instability as you dont want all your operations to be reran twice because the system is unstable


Ah okay I'll make sure to keep an eye on the warning section for any whea warnings. In case anyone else was also getting the same "Audit Failure" that I'm seeing, I tracked down that it has to do with a driver issue with the ASUS Z77 boards. As per this link: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20120618012356036&board_id=1&model=P8Z77-V+DELUXE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

So prime95, event viewer error and warning sections. Anywhere else I should be looking for signs of instability?


----------



## Coolwaters

wow so no one got 5ghz with the 3770k with full WC?


----------



## McDown

Hey guys if anybody wants to clear all logs in Event Viewer I found a nifty script on Windows Seven Forum (credit to Zardoc). Works like a charm









Clear event logs

Just unzip and run the bat file.

P.S. It will not fix your WHEA errors, it will just delete the logs


----------



## Marcsrx

Wow... There is a stark difference between Prime 25 vs 27.7. I left it running over night and hit 102 C on 1 CORE!!!!!! I'm willing to bet that anyone who succeeded at +4.8Ghz would not have the same success w/Prime95 v27.7. I didn't get any WHEAs and it ran for a few hours but geeeeze 102!


----------



## Hokies83

Sooo... i can do... 4.6ghz with 1.19v with temps in the high 60s... I primed it for 3 hrs.. But it takes 1.35v for 5ghz and temps touching 90c.. i also primed it for 3 hrs.

That is quite thevoltage jump..


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Sooo... i can do... 4.6ghz with 1.19v with temps in the high 60s... I primed it for 3 hrs.. But it takes 1.35v for 5ghz and temps touching 90c.. i also primed it for 3 hrs.
> That is quite thevoltage jump..


5ghz at 1.35v and only hitting 90 is very good for ivy...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> 5ghz at 1.35v and only hitting 90 is very good for ivy...


Yah i kno but i can 4.9ghz with 1.29v. and temps in high 70s low 80s. dont think that 100mhz is worth much more then a little E-Peen..


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Hey guys if anybody wants to clear all logs in Event Viewer I found a nifty script on Windows Seven Forum (credit to Zardoc). Works like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clear event logs
> Just unzip and run the bat file.
> P.S. It will not fix your WHEA errors, it will just delete the logs


I guess that script will clear all the logs, but whea errors only show up under system which is easy enough to clear with the button in the event viewer...


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> But it takes 1.35v for 5ghz and temps touching 90c.. i also primed it for 3 hrs.


I would definitely recommend posting your Ivy Stable Club entry at 5GHz (see rules in 1st post). You may have the most golden chip seen on OCN so far. Top verified entry is 4.9GHz @ 1.376v.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> I would definitely recommend posting your Ivy Stable Club entry at 5GHz (see rules in 1st post). You may have the most golden chip seen on OCN so far. Top verified entry is 4.9GHz @ 1.376v.


On other forums there are many people reaching 4.9 / 5ghz even seen a 5.1ghz on 3770ks.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcsrx*
> 
> Wow... There is a stark difference between Prime 25 vs 27.7. I left it running over night and hit 102 C on 1 CORE!!!!!! *I'm willing to bet that anyone who succeeded at +4.8Ghz would not have the same success w/Prime95 v27.7*. I didn't get any WHEAs and it ran for a few hours but geeeeze 102!


bold claim







mine ran prime 26.6 with [email protected] and it made prime 27.7 with 1.245V


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I guess that script will clear all the logs, but whea errors only show up under system which is easy enough to clear with the button in the event viewer...


They also show up under Event Viewer>Custom Views>Administrative Events. The only way to clear this log is via a batch script.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah i kno but i can 4.9ghz with 1.29v. and temps in high 70s low 80s. dont think that 100mhz is worth much more then a little E-Peen..


I was wondering what fans you used on your NH-D14, the configuration of those fans, and what thermal paste you used.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I was wondering what fans you used on your NH-D14, the configuration of those fans, and what thermal paste you used.


Well it is more then fans on the cpu cooler it is perfected case air flow

But im doing <--120mm Cougar HS <---140mm Cougar HS <-- 120mm Cougar IC diamond tim


----------



## Marcsrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> bold claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine ran prime 26.6 with [email protected] and it made prime 27.7 with 1.245V


exactly, took more Vcore to get it done w/the new version.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Well it is more then fans on the cpu cooler it is perfected case air flow
> But im doing <--120mm Cougar HS <---140mm Cougar HS <-- 120mm Cougar IC diamond tim


Thanks btw what performance difference you see between a two fan approach and your three fan one?

Rep+


----------



## Hokies83

Everything changes dependong on case air flow or fans on the HeatSink.

What i seen adding the 3rd fan was like 1c idle and maybe 1 maybe 2 c under load.

As you see i have no fans sucking Air out of the case... Ive went with full posi air using the Heatsink to vent the air out.


----------



## iPDrop

Gettin my 3770k on thursday i plan to be in this club that night w00t!


----------



## alex-tpc

new here but posted this before in another forum. 3770k 5Ghz Prime 95 (standard blend) stable for 24 hours. Reached max 89C on water (360 rad 25C ambient) at 1.315v in bios.



It's also prime stable at 4.9Ghz with 1.265v in bios reaching max 82C and with 32GB ram and 2 GPUs (above 5Ghz run only had 8GB ram and 1 GPU to make things a bit easier). Am using 4.9Ghz as my usual setting (but using offset 0.070 75%LLC).


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex-tpc*
> 
> new here but posted this before in another forum. 3770k 5Ghz Prime 95 (standard blend) stable for 24 hours. Reached max 89C on water (360 rad 25C ambient) at 1.315v in bios.
> 
> It's also prime stable at 4.9Ghz with 1.265v in bios reaching max 82C and with 32GB ram and 2 GPUs (above 5Ghz run only had 8GB ram and 1 GPU to make things a bit easier). Am using 4.9Ghz as my usual setting (but using offset 0.070 75%LLC).


But... EH.... that's not fair...


----------



## Voltherd

I promised you all another run pushing my 3570k a little higher. I did get a stable 4.3GHz and even a stable 4.4GHz setting. Unfortunately, my 4.4GHz was really marginal on temperatures during the warm week I had last week (93c on core1 at 29c ambient), so I abandoned it for a 4.3GHz setting instead. I always look for 24+hr prime stability, and my 18+ 4.3GHz run (in 30c ambient, no less) was wiped out by a total power failure during a massive thunderstorm Friday. I've been on generator power since, so no prime runs for me for a few days until power is fully restored and stable.

One thing I have decided is that my particular 3570k is a pig for voltage and has one rather hot core, limiting my overclock ability. It needs 1.29V for 4.3GHz and 1.32 for 4.4GHz to be stable. This compares pretty poorly to most other people's results. It will do those speeds, though, even in summer heat, and I'll get a new screenshot soon at a higher clock than the 4.2GHz I previously posted. Anything higher than 4.4GHz is running too hot for my current air cooling setup. I think I'd prefer to play the silicon lottery for a shot at a better chip before I sink money into additional cooling for this one.


----------



## sixor

my 3570 needs too much vcroe to be 100% stable 4.5ghz 1.25 1.26 1.27 1.28 and still crashed sometimes while gaming

so i went to 4.4ghz, testing 1.24 1.25 seems very nice so far without crashes

also i won´t use prime anymore for test, maybe a quick 10min test, but i can do a lot of prime, aida64, 7zip, the ran great, but gaming crashes or reboots my pc, i prefer to test games from now on, assasing creed brotherhood and mass effect 2 were nice to test my oc, tons of crashes until i raised vcore or lower speed


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex-tpc*
> 
> new here but posted this before in another forum. 3770k 5Ghz Prime 95 (standard blend) stable for 24 hours. Reached max 89C on water (360 rad 25C ambient) at 1.315v in bios.
> 
> It's also prime stable at 4.9Ghz with 1.265v in bios reaching max 82C and with 32GB ram and 2 GPUs (above 5Ghz run only had 8GB ram and 1 GPU to make things a bit easier). Am using 4.9Ghz as my usual setting (but using offset 0.070 75%LLC).


best chip ever dude


----------



## ti20n

On average, it appears the 3770K has _at least_ 100mhz more OC headroom than the 3570K. I originally thought they were separate layouts; but could the 3570K actually be a low-bin 3770K but with disabled HT / 2MB?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Here's my i3570K at 4.5Ghz on 1.2vcore. Wondering if I should push it further but my ambient temps are pretty high this time of year because I have no AC where this computer is.


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> On average, it appears the 3770K has _at least_ 100mhz more OC headroom than the 3570K. I originally thought they were separate layouts; but could the 3570K actually be a low-bin 3770K but with disabled HT / 2MB?


yes. its like that for a lot of silicon based stuff


----------



## YpsiNine

edit: missing info


----------



## Bytepirate

This is my first post and i am a total Noob, thanks to this forum i have been able to overclock my 3570k to 4.7g at 1.26v

First thing i learned was that overclocking my ram past its XMP affected my stability even though my ram past its benchmarks.
also i was failing prime about 2 hours into the blend. I eventually raised my PLL voltage to 1.85v and it fixed my instability
I was ran a 20 hour blend but only got a screen of it at 15 hour lol < noob
this is my Club Entry Custom Blend Screeny hope i got the rules correct.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> On average, it appears the 3770K has _at least_ 100mhz more OC headroom than the 3570K. I originally thought they were separate layouts; but could the 3570K actually be a low-bin 3770K but with disabled HT / 2MB?


I would say atleast 300 Mhz at the same voltage because if i turn off HT my temps are much lower and my Mhz higher compared to a 3570


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I would say atleast 300 Mhz at the same voltage because if i turn off HT my temps are much lower and my Mhz higher compared to a 3570


I doubt your chip is even within a standard deviation of the average people should expect, mr. Lottery winner 

On air, these seem reasonable expectations:

3570K
Bad: 44x, Average: 45x, Good: 46x, Outstanding: 47x-48x

3770K
Bad: 45x, Average: 46x, Good: 47x, Outstanding: 48x-50x


----------



## InterSpectra

Note: My previous stress test run:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/540_20#post_17279079

Alright, I completely re-ran my OC with a new approach (Same hardware except it's summertime now!):

Maximum voltage is almost 1.2V (CPU-Z flip flops between 1.192 and 1.200). Taking advantage of Extreme LLC (and the fact I'm too lazy to do a proper Offset + LLC combo), my idle voltage is around 1.168 V and shoots up to 1.2 V when using at least 2 cores:

I did not keep RealTemp open until the second run through, I Prime95'd for over 42 hours straight, 2 passes.



Split the multi screen cap:





The only problem? I'm getting WHEA errors:



I'll try bumping up the voltage later (which may not help?) but I've been running this voltage for a month and half with no BSoDs or critical errors. It's weird, because while finding a good voltage for extreme LLC to hit 1.2 V, I had Prime95'ed for a few minutes on sub-1.185V @ 4.5 GHz and it didn't crash/freeze/BSoD.


----------



## atinoco

Add me to the club my friends, this it's my 1st club post, so I'm super happy with the results so far....

Took a while to figure out how to do this right, but it was worth it







, feel free to post any comments and suggestions.

I'm at 4.5 GHZ Stable Finally....had a hard time getting my system stable with Ram above 1600 Mhz, but with an increased Voltage on the DRAM and VCCSA I got my system stable with the RAM at 1866 MHZ Using the XMP Profile with Dram Voltage at 1.6V and VCCSA 1.15V , for me the CPU OC was pretty easy, figuring out how to get the ram stable at 1866 took a while, got some suggestions from the corsair forums, thanks *peanutz94* your suggestions did the trick.











I think I got all the rules covered for the club, let me know if I'm missing something...

Updated: left it running for 24 Hours


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atinoco*
> 
> I got my system stable with the RAM at 1866 MHZ Using the XMP Profile with Dram Voltage at 1.6V and VCCSA 1.15V


I would be _very_ surprised if your same config weren't stable with just 0.975V VCCSA... Usually 1V+ is only needed for 2200MHz+.


----------



## atinoco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> I would be _very_ surprised if your same config weren't stable with just 0.975V VCCSA... Usually 1V+ is only needed for 2200MHz+.


I tried VCCSA at many lower settings and IBT would fail a 10 pass run at 13000 MB stress level, then i started to move VCCSA up and it finally got stable....I'm looking for a rock soling stable system BTW, so after i get IBT to pass 10 runs, then I try IBT overnight, then prime95. I still have prime running and it's been 20 hours or so, and still going....

my board doesn't have an option for VCCIO (IMC) Voltage also, I read it was tied to the VCCSA voltage setting, so a VCCSA of 1.5V would mean I've set VCCIO at 1.5V also.

not sure why my setup needed VCCSA to be so high for just 1866, ram would work fine at 1866 without overclocking the CPU with VCCSA at auto , but as soon as I OCd my CPU to 4.1+ GHZ ram would be unstable at 1866 Mhz....I used ram at 1333 Mhz speed to find my max CPU OC then I had to try many setting to get the ram stable at 1600 mhz and then 1866 Mhz

but well....now that it's stable ill try lowering those values and see what happens.

will post my complete bios setting after prime has been running for 24 hours+


----------



## ti20n

My understanding is that on Asus boards, the default VCCSA of 0.925v corresponds to an (implicit) VCCIO of 1.05v. So a VCCSA of 1.15v would scale the VCCIO to 1.30v, but I may be wrong.


----------



## YpsiNine

19,5 hrs standard blend stable.


----------



## Voltherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atinoco*
> 
> ....had a hard time getting my system stable with Ram above 1600 Mhz, but with an increased Voltage on the DRAM and VCCSA I got my system stable with the RAM at 1866 MHZ Using the XMP Profile with Dram Voltage at 1.6V and VCCSA 1.15V , for me the CPU OC was pretty easy, figuring out how to get the ram stable at 1866 took a while


Thanks for the tip, Andres. I've also been struggling a bit with my Z77 Sabertooth and i5 3570k, but I am running my ram at 2133MHz and while the ram was perfectly stable at that speed without overclocking, I'm having bluescreens (x124 error code) at CPU speeds above 4.2GHz, even with VCore voltages that seem high for the clock speed. I also noted the lack of direct control over VCCIO on the Sabertooth. Perhaps I could improve my overclock with an increase in my VCCSA. I'll try it out.


----------



## xNAPx

I found the new era of all stability test, get off prime, get off linx, get off every torture test, if u wanna know whether your cpu is stable you have to check just in.....Windows . yeah u got it for real, windows know if u are really stable or not just check this



you are not really stable until u get errors here, even after 24 hour prime stable, or 20 linx cylce


----------



## iPDrop

I will be on this list very soon


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> I found the new era of all stability test


May be of interest to you:

http://www.overclock.net/search.php?search=WHEA&containingthread%5B%5D=1247869&output=posts&action=disp


----------



## Coolwaters

lol sorry for the rush but im actually in a hurry right now. already late like 5mins for something.
i was trying 4.8ghz before but temps are just too high so im waiting until the winter temps.









need to find tune again. i really want that 4.8 stable.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Guys, I'm currently doing a run for stability and about 8 hours in, I accidentally double clicked RealTemp, closing it







. When I restart it, it obviously restarts the time and max temperature...what do I do? I really don't want to restart it







.


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Guys, I'm currently doing a run for stability and about 8 hours in, I accidentally double clicked RealTemp, closing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When I restart it, it obviously restarts the time and max temperature...what do I do? I really don't want to restart it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ur going to need to. cuz photoshopping is just cheating.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> ur going to need to. cuz photoshopping is just cheating.


Could I just count 12+ hours from the restarting of RealTemp. That would mean I still log in the necessary amount of hours, but in reality, I would have stress tested the system for more hours. I'm fine with that not reflecting, as long as I get in my 12+ hours on RealTemp.

EDIT: Well, looks like it didn't survive overnight. I have reason to restart, lol.


----------



## iPDrop

I see munaim hasnt been around in a month, any word of whats going on with him?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Could I just count 12+ hours from the restarting of RealTemp. That would mean I still log in the necessary amount of hours, but in reality, I would have stress tested the system for more hours. I'm fine with that not reflecting, as long as I get in my 12+ hours on RealTemp.
> EDIT: Well, looks like it didn't survive overnight. I have reason to restart, lol.


prime95 shows when workers were stopped/started just make sure that part is in the screen shot clearly showing when it started and that it did not stop.


----------



## QatarMo

my submission
3770K HT @ 4.4G 1.2v 12H
will replace the IHS tim and do a test with this oc and see the deference..


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> prime95 shows when workers were stopped/started just make sure that part is in the screen shot clearly showing when it started and that it did not stop.


Thanks...I didn't know if that would count. It doesn't matter though because the run was unstable anyway. My new run is 9.5 hours in so I'll just wait until 12+ to submit the screenie.

It's unfortunate how bad this chip is. I have to use 1.360 V to get it stable (so far) at 4.5 gHz. Perhaps I'm doing something wrong, but I'm only incrementing turbo voltage everytime the computer fails a run. Offset is set to +.005 V; CPU LLC is set to level 3 out of 5; PLL is set to 1.89 V; SpeedStep and Spectrum are disabled; and C3, C6, Package C State support are disabled, with C1E enabled. Everything else is left unchanged or auto setting. Memory is overclocked to 2000, timings are 10-10-10-27-1T, and the DRAM voltage is set to 1.5 V.


----------



## ti20n

The rules say 12h; but 17h+ is _recommended_ to verify stability under all FFT lengths in Prime 27.7.

Also, check your VID at 4.5ghz (e.g. using Core Temp). If it's around 1.30v, then needing 1.36v-1.38v for stability at 45x isn't unheard of (I needed 1.38v), and doesn't necessarily mean your temps will be unreasonable. Just make sure your max IBT temps are <95oC (pushing it) or <85oC (quite safe).


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> The rules say 12h; but 17h+ is _recommended_ to verify stability under all FFT lengths in Prime 27.7.
> Also, check your VID at 4.5ghz (e.g. using Core Temp). If it's around 1.30v, then needing 1.36v-1.38v for stability at 45x isn't unheard of (I needed 1.38v), and doesn't necessarily mean your temps will be unreasonable. Just make sure your max IBT temps are <95oC (pushing it) or <85oC (quite safe).


Thanks. Max temps are 93oC so I'm a little wary now.

However, I just checked it out and it looks like my computer froze right at 11 hours. Irritating...


----------



## BobsCooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Thanks...I didn't know if that would count. It doesn't matter though because the run was unstable anyway. My new run is 9.5 hours in so I'll just wait until 12+ to submit the screenie.
> It's unfortunate how bad this chip is. I have to use 1.360 V to get it stable (so far) at 4.5 gHz. Perhaps I'm doing something wrong, but I'm only incrementing turbo voltage everytime the computer fails a run. Offset is set to +.005 V; CPU LLC is set to level 3 out of 5; PLL is set to 1.89 V; SpeedStep and Spectrum are disabled; and C3, C6, Package C State support are disabled, with C1E enabled. Everything else is left unchanged or auto setting. Memory is overclocked to 2000, timings are 10-10-10-27-1T, and the DRAM voltage is set to 1.5 V.


Are you actually bumping up the turbo voltage on successive tries? My other settings are very similar to yours (I have an Extreme4), but I am leaving the Turbo Voltage at +0.004 always, and increment the Offset voltage instead. I am currently testing at +0.060 Offset, +0.004 Turbo, for a 4500 MHz overclock. I have my PLL at 1.799. Please make sure you are bumping the Offset voltage!


----------



## BobsCooling

Sorry, duplicate


----------



## PeteJM

Weee!









I am pretty impressed with Asus AI Tuner... Until My Core Voltage was over 1.48.... >_>

Ended up manually clocking the board at 100.0x46 with the TPU taking control of voltages. Currently in the process of dialing it back while priming to see where it will go unstable. Currently I have it dialed in a 1.280V but VCore is showing 1.296 actual at 4.6... Drastic improvement from 1.390-1.420 ish range that the TPU was doing.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobsCooling*
> 
> Are you actually bumping up the turbo voltage on successive tries? My other settings are very similar to yours (I have an Extreme4), but I am leaving the Turbo Voltage at +0.004 always, and increment the Offset voltage instead. I am currently testing at +0.060 Offset, +0.004 Turbo, for a 4500 MHz overclock. I have my PLL at 1.799. Please make sure you are bumping the Offset voltage!


No, I'm not bumping up the offset voltage. My offset is still sitting at +.005 V. My intent was to keep the voltage low while idling, but have it go up as necessary on full load, hence the Turbo Voltage increases.

I'm trying 4.4 gHz right now and I'm approaching 1.3 V on load. Lots of failure on otherwise lower voltages which other people have been able to pull off while I can't. Either my chip really is crap or I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## PeteJM

12 Hour 4600.png 954k .png file












Wooooo!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeteJM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooooo!


Congrats







. How'd you deal with voltage? Did you play with offset or turbo voltages?


----------



## PeteJM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How'd you deal with voltage? Did you play with offset or turbo voltages?


I used the offset voltages for turbo mode.

Basically I set the chip to X46 Turbo, everything else to auto and booted. Check the voltages and it was maxing at 1.4xx so I was kinda shy about using it. I dialed back the voltage by .010 while under load via prime until the system crashed. Added .03 to the value when it crashed and used that to try to get my offset voltage. Ended up with 1.280 with a +.090 offset voltage so I am happy. The processor died around 1.25 volts with a dialed in of 1.23 so I added a bit to that. If that makes sense


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeteJM*
> 
> I used the offset voltages for turbo mode.
> Basically I set the chip to X46 Turbo, everything else to auto and booted. Check the voltages and it was maxing at 1.4xx so I was kinda shy about using it. I dialed back the voltage by .010 while under load via prime until the system crashed. Added .03 to the value when it crashed and used that to try to get my offset voltage. Ended up with 1.280 with a +.090 offset voltage so I am happy. The processor died around 1.25 volts with a dialed in of 1.23 so I added a bit to that. If that makes sense


Oh, so you played with the offset voltages then. There's also an option for turbo voltages, which adds voltage to your processor only while it's under full load. Allows your processor to maintain a relatively low idle voltage for power-saving reasons.


----------



## PeteJM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Oh, so you played with the offset voltages then. There's also an option for turbo voltages, which adds voltage to your processor only while it's under full load. Allows your processor to maintain a relatively low idle voltage for power-saving reasons.


Thats what the offset voltage is on a P8Z77 WS...


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeteJM*
> 
> Thats what the offset voltage is on a P8Z77 WS...


Hmm...AsRock has two different ones so I wasn't really sure. Didn't realize it didn't apply to all the other companies. Sorry about that.


----------



## Skoobs

hi guys, just installed a brand new 3570k

im running prime just to check my system for stability at initial build, and after self-test 8k finished, my temps dropped from 70 on three of the cores, 60 on the other one to 60 on all cores. anyone know what could have caused this? think the TIM settled or something? super weird, just wondering if anyone has any idea what would make that happen. since it happened, no core has gone above like 62.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> hi guys, just installed a brand new 3570k
> im running prime just to check my system for stability at initial build, and after self-test 8k finished, my temps dropped from 70 on three of the cores, 60 on the other one to 60 on all cores. anyone know what could have caused this? think the TIM settled or something? super weird, just wondering if anyone has any idea what would make that happen. since it happened, no core has gone above like 62.


Most likely the TIM settled in.

Also...finally got my CPU stable at 15 hours, 4.4 gHz, and 1.304 V. Max temperature of 86*C. Still working on bettering this chip, so hopefully I'll see better clocks in the future.

Thanks for all the help I've received.


----------



## dimsdale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> No, I'm not bumping up the offset voltage. My offset is still sitting at +.005 V. My intent was to keep the voltage low while idling, but have it go up as necessary on full load, hence the Turbo Voltage increases.
> I'm trying 4.4 gHz right now and I'm approaching 1.3 V on load. Lots of failure on otherwise lower voltages which other people have been able to pull off while I can't. Either my chip really is crap or I'm doing something wrong.


I'm in the same position. To get me prime95 stable I need to hit 1.3000 in BIOS, with ALL the DigiPower+ options set for the most extreme setting. That gets me 1.320 in cpuz 24/7.
That's the only way I've been able to get this i7-3770K stable at 45.
46 is just a dream.
I think I just got a lesser CPU sample.

There's variation in mobos as well. I've had the same i7-3770K on two different ASUS P8Z77 WS boards. The first one was 45x stable at just under 1.300 in BIOS (manual) and no changes on the Digi. That board got swapped out and now I need more voltage/more aggressive Digi. Something's different - no idea what.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> On average, it appears the 3770K has _at least_ 100mhz more OC headroom than the 3570K. I originally thought they were separate layouts; but could the 3570K actually be a low-bin 3770K but with disabled HT / 2MB?


I've been thinking that since pre-release


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimsdale*
> 
> I'm in the same position. To get me prime95 stable I need to hit 1.3000 in BIOS, with ALL the DigiPower+ options set for the most extreme setting. That gets me 1.320 in cpuz 24/7.
> That's the only way I've been able to get this i7-3770K stable at 45.
> 46 is just a dream.
> I think I just got a lesser CPU sample.
> There's variation in mobos as well. I've had the same i7-3770K on two different ASUS P8Z77 WS boards. The first one was 45x stable at just under 1.300 in BIOS (manual) and no changes on the Digi. That board got swapped out and now I need more voltage/more aggressive Digi. Something's different - no idea what.


At least you were able to get 4.5







.

If I had advanced water cooling, 4.5 gHz would probably be possible for me. The only things keeping me from being able to run that stable are temperatures. I've gotten as far as 11 hour stable on P95 before my computer decided to freeze on me.


----------



## PeteJM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> 
> Most likely the TIM settled in.
> Also...finally got my CPU stable at 15 hours, 4.4 gHz, and 1.304 V. Max temperature of 86*C. Still working on bettering this chip, so hopefully I'll see better clocks in the future.
> Thanks for all the help I've received.


Can you dial back the voltage at all? 1.28 should be fine???


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeteJM*
> 
> Can you dial back the voltage at all? 1.28 should be fine???


I've tried lesser voltages only to have them fail a couple hours into Prime. This is the longest and most stable run I've had thus far. I guess I should try to play around with the other settings on the other voltage levels too then.


----------



## ti20n

What's the VID value Core Temp shows for your crappy chip (at 44x)?


----------



## Prezesiak

I have a question regarding the following rule:

1. 12 HOURS+* STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with UPTO 80/90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM* used with Prime95 v27.7

why only 80/90%? Why not all available RAM?


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> What's the VID value Core Temp shows for your crappy chip (at 44x)?


I would need to download Core Temp again. Will report later.


----------



## munaim1

Anyone willing to help update this thread please contact me via PM. Unfortunately due to the time I have free I am unable to stay on top of things and it would be a great help to me and OCN. last update made on page 94


----------



## rodericklee

Still learning, make a mark, only finished the first 30 pages


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prezesiak*
> 
> I have a question regarding the following rule:
> 1. 12 HOURS+* STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with UPTO 80/90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM* used with Prime95 v27.7
> why only 80/90%? Why not all available RAM?


Probably to leave some RAM available for the OS and whatever programs/services are running in the background.


----------



## Prezesiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Probably to leave some RAM available for the OS and whatever programs/services are running in the background.


So for example if I have 8GB of RAM but 1GB is reserved for iGPU, and after loading OS I have 5,4GB available memory (according to task manager) then I should use ~4,9GB(5.4x.09) in Prime95?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prezesiak*
> 
> So for example if I have 8GB of RAM but 1GB is reserved for iGPU, and after loading OS I have 5,4GB available memory (according to task manager) then I should use ~4,9GB(5.4x.09) in Prime95?


Yeah that should be good.


----------



## kurt_02f150

Hope this is what you need.

4.5.jpg 831k .jpg file


----------



## silvrr

Anyone interested in joining the folding Team Competition with a 3570K?

I am leaving my position in the Cat3 category for Just Be Cause and want to find a replacement. I can say that I learned a ton about overclocking, stability and even a bit about linux in my time with the team. There is a great group of guys on the team that are very knowledgeable. 20/7 folding is a requirement but 24/7 is preferred. PM me with any questions.


----------



## GoodInk

I screwed up


----------



## InterSpectra

Started a 4.8 GHz run @ 1.4 V before heading out to work, hopefully I don't get any errors when I get back (WHEA specifically, there were BSoD problems at 1.38 V). Not planning on running 42 hour again but wanted to see what my chip can do. This is a huge voltage jump from 4.5 GHz @ 1.2 V... not sure I ever want to do a 5 GHz test run.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterSpectra*
> 
> Started a 4.8 GHz run @ 1.4 V before heading out to work


If you already hit 77oC with 45x @ 1.20v on water, I'll be interested to see if you hit 105oC with 48x @ 1.40v  This isn't Sandy Bridge, you should probably try 46x / 47x first


----------



## InterSpectra

Well I won't be home when the fire starts!

Actually I don't remember what I set Prime95 to do, vanilla blend or large FFTs, but I'll see the temps if it hasn't crashed in 6 hours. Before I left it already hit 85 C.

-Edit-

Alright, I stopped the Prime95 after 9 hours ("unofficial" report here, I don't remember what prime settings I chose), which already gives a good idea of overall temps. I'm kind of surprised it didn't blow up, but all the better:

Note that one WHEA error that did occur around the Maximums temps of the first 3 cores, so something happened there. Also to note is CPUID's Hardware Monitor recorded a 1.66 V spike. However I cannot in good faith believe the minimum voltage readings (7V on the +12V rail?), since I always have it monitoring through 42 hr Primes, constant gaming sessions, rendering, there hasn't been a random BSoD/crash from lack of voltage.

Oh right I had it on Ultra High LLC not Extreme.


----------



## Voltherd

Here's my new submission at 4.3GHz.

My 3570k is definitely a glutton for voltage. It runs fast but only with voltage applied, so it gets hot. VID at 4.3GHz is above 1.3V. It got me to finally tidy up my cables and completely revamp the airflow through my case. With all that done, and some minor tweaks, I am now officially super-stable at 4.3GHz after a successful 25+hour run.

BIOS settings are Offset VCore, +0.005V. VCCSA 1.0 V. LLC Ultra-High (75%), RAM at 2133MHz and 1.6V (XMP Spec for my GSkill Ripjaws X). All halt states and speedstep enabled, so this will clock and volt down when the load is removed smoothly and reliably. I have tested single-core full-load and other clock down situations to be sure.

Note my VCore showing 1.312V at just +0.005V offset. This is just what my chip needs to run at 4.3GHz. I systematically attempted to run lower voltages with rounding errors or bluescreens well into the Prime95 process the inevitable result, until I reached this stable setting.

Temperatures are a little higher than I'd prefer but this run was in 28-29C ambient summer air. I can live with it.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterSpectra*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I won't be home when the fire starts!
> Actually I don't remember what I set Prime95 to do, vanilla blend or large FFTs, but I'll see the temps if it hasn't crashed in 6 hours. Before I left it already hit 85 C.
> -Edit-
> Alright, I stopped the Prime95 after 9 hours ("unofficial" report here, I don't remember what prime settings I chose), which already gives a good idea of overall temps. I'm kind of surprised it didn't blow up, but all the better:
> Note that one WHEA error that did occur around the Maximums temps of the first 3 cores, so something happened there. Also to note is CPUID's Hardware Monitor recorded a 1.66 V spike. However I cannot in good faith believe the minimum voltage readings (7V on the +12V rail?), since I always have it monitoring through 42 hr Primes, constant gaming sessions, rendering, there hasn't been a random BSoD/crash from lack of voltage.
> Oh right I had it on Ultra High LLC not Extreme.


Looks good. A little instability and a little warm. Still, should be able to get that stable and may be able to reduce temps a little with a little fine tuning. Glad it didn't blow up







By the way, your notepad does not seem to indicate the correct OC (i.e., 4800).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voltherd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new submission at 4.3GHz.
> My 3570k is definitely a glutton for voltage. It runs fast but only with voltage applied, so it gets hot. VID at 4.3GHz is above 1.3V. It got me to finally tidy up my cables and completely revamp the airflow through my case. With all that done, and some minor tweaks, I am now officially super-stable at 4.3GHz after a successful 25+hour run.
> BIOS settings are Offset VCore, +0.005V. VCCSA 1.0 V. LLC Ultra-High (75%), RAM at 2133MHz and 1.6V (XMP Spec for my GSkill Ripjaws X). All halt states and speedstep enabled, so this will clock and volt down when the load is removed smoothly and reliably. I have tested single-core full-load and other clock down situations to be sure.
> Note my VCore showing 1.312V at just +0.005V offset. This is just what my chip needs to run at 4.3GHz. I systematically attempted to run lower voltages with rounding errors or bluescreens well into the Prime95 process the inevitable result, until I reached this stable setting.
> Temperatures are a little higher than I'd prefer but this run was in 28-29C ambient summer air. I can live with it.


Looks good. maybe squeeze a little more by increasing the bclk by increasing by 1's but otherwise a solid OC.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Above 4.6 I keep having problems with Catalyst Control Center shutting down, sometimes it will bluescreen and list one of the ATI drivers. I have this with single 6850 or crossfired. Cards aren't overclocked. Any ideas?


Mine does the same, It's either the memory controller wanting more voltage, or the CPU itself wanting more.
With Ivy and Sandy the further you overclock, the harder it is to get higher speeds of memory stable.. As I found out that at 4.4GHz I could get stable at 2000MHz with certain timings, but at 4.5 I can't I can only do 1866MHz.


----------



## GoodInk

Well here is mine, I still need to try to bring the voltages down. These settings are what I was trying to get 4.5 with but it just isn't happening, once I get the voltages high enough to be stable the temps are just too high for my liking (85+C) for a 24/7 setting. I think I can live with it at 4.4, it's a big jump up in editing 18mp RAW photos from my i5 750 running at 3.8. Once I get my voltages down I'll load my my BIOS settings up. BTW that last post of mine I had the wrong profile loaded, it was just my XMP profile


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterSpectra*
> 
> I'm kind of surprised it didn't blow up, but all the better


You don't have much room left to get rid of those errors at 48x. 93oC on Prime likely means 97oC+ on IBT, pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## InterSpectra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> You don't have much room left to get rid of those errors at 48x. 93oC on Prime likely means 97oC+ on IBT, pretty uncomfortable.


That run will probably be the last time I try at 48x. As I'm typing this currently Prime95'ing 47x @ 1.3 V which is an astonishing drop in voltage. 15 minutes, no crash/BSoD but 1 WHEA, so I'll bump up 0.05 later on. Not planning on running stability tests the whole weekend.

-Edit-

BSoD - Machine Check Exception

While Fraps'ing BF3, so I bumped offset voltage to hit 1.32 V max (which isn't exactly doing on full load, 1.304 V registered by CPU-Z @ 100%)


----------



## coolhandluke41

*


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterSpectra*
> 
> 15 minutes, no crash/BSoD but 1 WHEA, so I'll bump up 0.05 later on.


Note that passing 24 hours of Prime without any WHEA doesn't mean you won't get WHEAs later at seemingly random times. It took 0.02v more for me to get rid of WHEAs randomly occurring when either: {Running Prime + Watching a Video}, or {Running Prime + Playing a Game}.

I.e. a better stability test is to run both a high-demand workload at the same time as a low-demand workload, which causes fluctuations in voltage. I don't think that's overkill if you never ever ever want your machine to crash after you're done overclocking it.


----------



## surfbumb

I got mine to 4.4 within little time...I think I'm done since the temps were getting right around 75-80c at full load...it is also warm inside my room...probably 80F. I did 10 iterations with intels burn test...completed in 120 seconds @4.4...it was roughly a 5% increase over 4.3ghz.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> I got mine to 4.4 within little time...I think I'm done since the temps were getting right around 75-80c at full load...it is also warm inside my room...probably 80F. I did 10 iterations with intels burn test...completed in 120 seconds @4.4...it was roughly a 5% increase over 4.3ghz.


How do you get 100+ GFLOPS in IBT? I'm only pushing 63+ at 4.5GHz and 4.4GHz makes about 61ish


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> I got mine to 4.4 within little time...I think I'm done since the temps were getting right around 75-80c at full load...it is also warm inside my room...probably 80F. I did 10 iterations with intels burn test...completed in 120 seconds @4.4...it was roughly a 5% increase over 4.3ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get 100+ GFLOPS in IBT? I'm only pushing 63+ at 4.5GHz and 4.4GHz makes about 61ish
Click to expand...

Here is another pass using realtemp...temps are roughly the same, maybe a little higher, this pass was 1 second faster at 119. Not sure about the 100 gflops but this chip is fast lol.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> Here is another pass using realtemp...temps are roughly the same, maybe a little higher, this pass was 1 second faster at 119. Not sure about the 100 gflops but this chip is fast lol.


Fair enough, I'll have to look into it..



Anyway, I'm getting 64+ GFLOPS atm with IBT. Funny thing is I'm getting 79c on each core and the package is the same? I'm also using noticeably more voltage than you. Yet I've got a Hyper 212+ and you've got a NH-D14?

If you really want to lower temps, try with low LLC (if you're not already) and raise the vcore a bit more.







This seems to have worked for me! Unless my 3570k has a dodgy thermometer.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Fair enough, I'll have to look into it..
> 
> Anyway, I'm getting 64+ GFLOPS atm with IBT. Funny thing is I'm getting 79c on each core and the package is the same? I'm also using noticeably more voltage than you. Yet I've got a Hyper 212+ and you've got a NH-D14?
> If you really want to lower temps, try with low LLC (if you're not already) and raise the vcore a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to have worked for me! Unless my 3570k has a dodgy thermometer.


64 is low.. how much ram you got ?


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> Here is another pass using realtemp...temps are roughly the same, maybe a little higher, this pass was 1 second faster at 119. Not sure about the 100 gflops but this chip is fast lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, I'll have to look into it..
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm getting 64+ GFLOPS atm with IBT. Funny thing is I'm getting 79c on each core and the package is the same? I'm also using noticeably more voltage than you. Yet I've got a Hyper 212+ and you've got a NH-D14?
> 
> If you really want to lower temps, try with low LLC (if you're not already) and raise the vcore a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to have worked for me! Unless my 3570k has a dodgy thermometer.
Click to expand...

it is rather warm in my room...around 80F and the humidity is high today...normally my room is around 68F...your cpu voltage is rather high at 1.37...no?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> 64 is low.. how much ram you got ?


16GB of the Samsung as per my sig.. Others are getting similar results, applying the Windows 7 SP1 did nothing to this actually which sucks..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> it is rather warm in my room...around 80F and the humidity is high today...normally my room is around 68F...your cpu voltage is rather high at 1.37...no?


Yeah, it's what it needs to be stable.. I'll end up going back to 4.4 as it needs alot less vcore. It's set to 1.380v in BIOS which i understand is really high for that speed. It doesn't get too hot though it's warmer than what it was before and I've got a max of 81c on each core. (one core is 76c however)

Temperatures here are about.. I'd say it feels like it's 12-14c inside, but it's 8c currently outside! (I should open my window hey?)


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> Here is another pass using realtemp...temps are roughly the same, maybe a little higher, this pass was 1 second faster at 119. Not sure about the 100 gflops but this chip is fast lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, I'll have to look into it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm getting 64+ GFLOPS atm with IBT. Funny thing is I'm getting 79c on each core and the package is the same? I'm also using noticeably more voltage than you. Yet I've got a Hyper 212+ and you've got a NH-D14?
> 
> If you really want to lower temps, try with low LLC (if you're not already) and raise the vcore a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to have worked for me! Unless my 3570k has a dodgy thermometer.
Click to expand...

I'm getting about 110GFlops too.
Try downloading the newest IBT, version 2.53.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> I'm getting about 110GFlops too.
> Try downloading the newest IBT, version 2.53.




Yeah, I just realised that I've been using the same version of IBT since earlier this year. That this is outdated and AVX could have been disabled in a configuration file! I'll get the latest version after tea!









Yep, got 2.53 and i'm getting 110+ GFLOPS now, it varies alot more compared to IBT v 2.3's results.
It also tests faster but i'm unstable now too.. Sigh


----------



## PeteJM

Still Rock Solid @ 4.6/1.27-1.32 24x7 For some reason my computer is running turbo 24x7 due to low temps











Low GFlops are due to a ton of backround tasks running.


----------



## surfbumb

I did another test without cpuz @ 4.4...and it ran about 3 seconds faster using IBT...but my temps seem high...I'm idling around 31-32c with the D14...but my load temps are high...around 80c...does this sound about right with my cooler? I also heard the thermal plateau for this chip is pretty high...so I think I'm fine.


----------



## MotherFo

I'm still confused about this whole Whea error situation. Some people say it matters, some say it doesn't. Is there anything official from like Asus or Intel?

3570k
Sabertooth z77

100x45 = 4.5ghz
LLC 75% ultra high
offset - .005
idle voltage: .976 (which seems standard at 3.8)
Load voltage: 1.232v

No whea when running IBT or prime. Whea pops up if I run the intel processor diagnostic tool, or BF3.

Offset of -.010 also seemed to be stable, but had whea errors, so I don't know what to think.

I also get different temperatures among hwmonitor, real temp, and core temp. The ones in hwmonitor seem the most consistent and it is the only program that has an entry in its changelog that it supports ivy.

thank you,


----------



## mandrix

New version of Intel Burn Test 2.54 out for those of you who like to abuse your cpu.









Have my second 3770K up and running, looking like it's going to take the same voltage as the other (max 1.272 in Prime 95). But still trying to get all the air out of the loop, this one running 10* hotter with custom cooling........aargh! Was hoping for a nice low volt cpu this time around, but no dice.

Saw an earlier comment about temps in Prime 95 dropping after a few fft's....that's when I always get my hottest P95 temps, 8K fft's I think. Been that way with my 2600K and both 3770K's.

Been helping a few folks OC, they were talking about their "low" vcore until I pointed out WHEA errors, now they are not too happy.


----------



## InterSpectra

I'm fine with what I'm at now, which is the setup in this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/1320_20

The only difference is I upped the voltage on my vengeance sticks and seems like I get less, a lot less WHEA errors. An occasional one pops up when I render videos but none while gaming + fraps. I had ran a double pass of Memtest with no errors months ago but looks like will need to recheck that with an overnight run. Besides that I probably won't be messing with my BIOS for a while.


----------



## DOM.

how do you check for WHEA errors ?

heres one of my 37K @ 1.1v on h20


----------



## Teiji

In the Event Viewer, under Warning.


----------



## DOM.

thanks i never used or knew what that was for lol


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterSpectra*
> 
> The only difference is I upped the voltage on my vengeance sticks and seems like I get less, a lot less WHEA errors.


Afaik WHEA does not detect L3 or DRAM errors. The WHEA error message should tell you exactly which Core # was faulty: if it's always the same Core failing, there's a good chance Vccsa/Vccio/Vdram won't matter at all.


----------



## InterSpectra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Afaik WHEA does not detect L3 or DRAM errors. The WHEA error message should tell you exactly which Core # was faulty: if it's always the same Core failing, there's a good chance Vccsa/Vccio/Vdram won't matter at all.


I see, that's good to know thanks, I had set my PC to render a 1.2 hour long video (should take almost 3 hours, 1920x1080, render at maximum depth, VBR 2-pass 12 Mbps 18 max). When I get back from work I'll see how many WHEA errors I get and on which processor core in that amount of time.

-Edit-

I only got one WHEA error near the beginning of the rendering. From my logs most WHEA errors come (assuming processor ID 1 + 2 = Core #0 and processor ID 5-6 = Core #2) from Core #0 and Core #2. I'll raise Vcore when I remember to but haven't gotten critical errors with this current setup yet.


----------



## mandrix

The only cure I've found for WHEA errors on my 2 Z77 boards is more vcore (or dvid, or LLC or whatever will maintain enough voltage).
And when I list OC voltage it's always for 4.5 , that's pretty much where I keep my rigs on a 24/7 basis, although I do make the occasional 4.7/4.8 run. I can pretty much set everything on Auto and get 4.4 but it starts taking a jump in voltage after that.


----------



## Swag

Can anyone tell me the average vcore for the 3570k for the following speeds?:
4500.00

4600.00

4700.00

4800.00

4900.00

Thanks.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can anyone tell me the average vcore for the 3570k for the following speeds?:
> 4500.00
> 4600.00
> 4700.00
> 4800.00
> 4900.00
> Thanks.


Each chip's voltages will vary. Take with a grain of salt.








45x ~1.30v
46x ~1.35v
47x ~1.40v


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can anyone tell me the average vcore for the 3570k for the following speeds?:
> 4500.00
> 4600.00
> 4700.00
> 4800.00
> 4900.00
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Each chip's voltages will vary. Take with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45x ~1.30v
> 46x ~1.35v
> 47x ~1.40v
Click to expand...

Is the average really around 1.3 - 1.35 for 46x?


----------



## josephimports

Im currently testing 46x @ 1.31. So far so good.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Im currently testing 46x @ 1.31. So far so good.


I finished stress testing at 1.20, and to my other thread, right now I'm testing at 1.18.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I finished stress testing at 1.20, and to my other thread, right now I'm testing at 1.18.


1.310 @ 46x unstable. Whea errors with p95. 45x @ 1.28v is more than fine with me.


----------



## Swag

Isn't 4.5 IB around 4.9SB. That is way more than anyone needs really. The results are minimal between 0.100MHz


----------



## ti20n

Educated guesses for an "average" 3570K:

45x @ 1.23v-1.28v
46x @ 1.28v-1.33v
47x @ 1.35v-1.40v - I wouldn't touch 1.40v on air unless the VID is at least 1.30v
48x @ I'd forget about it on air/water, unless it's de-lidded or a golden chip

On 3770K's, you can generally expect at least +1x at the same voltages.


----------



## Swag

So 3770k overclocks better? Damn I should've gone for that one.


----------



## ti20n

I noticed that 3770K's are often out of stock and Microcenter stock refill is only 2-3 at a time, while there are tons and tons of 3570K's on the shelves. That likely just means low yields vs high yields, so I _assume_ 3570K's are just low-bin 3770K's with 1/4 L3 and HT disabled.

If this is true, a "golden" 3570K chip should OC much less than a "golden" 3770K chip. That said -- you _can_ still get a 3770K that won't hit 4.6Ghz, it's all in the lottery.


----------



## DOM.

It depends on the chip ice had some 3770k that need more volts for the same oc and some that just couldn't oc as high

So I would start out with about 1.35 and check what's the highest multi you can get stable then see if you wanna go for more volts higher multi it lower etc....

And watch load temps


----------



## Swag

Ok, I think I'm good with my 3570k. So far its been stable at 4.6 and I'm happy with it. I used to have a 930 and I barely used the HT feature unless I was folding. Now, I fold using my dad's dell server.


----------



## DOM.

How many volts did it need ?

I got mine stable today before coming to.work at 4.7 1.3v

Well see how it does for a week if I get any bsod XD


----------



## JQuantum

Picked up a i7-3770k at a microcenter on my way out of the states three days ago ^^; just need to find time to go home and finish building 3 computers. I'm thinking Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H for this one though. Based on the box it's a Costa Rica batch# 3223B457. Probably won't get a chance till August 1st.


----------



## Spudinske

I feel like I'm running way to hot with this cooler. During gaming i never go above 58c though.


----------



## Spudinske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> I feel like I'm running way to hot with this cooler. During gaming i never go above 58c though.


Batch # is L214B903


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spudinske*
> 
> I feel like I'm running way to hot with this cooler. During gaming i never go above 58c though.


That looks about right. Your vcore is fairly high and IB runs really hot for the voltage. Try to reseat and tighten the screws more, but other than that, there is nothing else you can do. IB does run hot.


----------



## ti20n

You don't have to filter the Event Viewer System log view to see WHEA errors. Just click on Custom Views - Administrative Events.

Yep, those temps look about right, and if you want to scare yourself, you should run a few loops of IBT too... That said, if you still never touch 95oC+, and never see a WHEA error with [email protected], you can be glad you have a really good 3570K. But WHEA errors might come out when playing games or watching videos, and not necessarily while priming.


----------



## Swag

Can someone explain what a WHEA error is?


----------



## Spudinske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> You don't have to filter the Event Viewer System log view to see WHEA errors. Just click on Custom Views - Administrative Events.
> Yep, those temps look about right, and if you want to scare yourself, you should run a few loops of IBT too... That said, if you still never touch 95oC+, and never see a WHEA error with [email protected], you can be glad you have a really good 3570K. But WHEA errors might come out when playing games or watching videos, and not necessarily while priming.


Oh thats awesome. And I just finished playing BF3 for 3 hours and still no whea errors







I guess I'm good to go.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can someone explain what a WHEA error is?


did you try searching this thread, or google, or the forum? im pretty sure i explained this like 10x already...


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> did you try searching this thread, or google, or the forum? im pretty sure i explained this like 10x already...


Your avatar matches what you just said..it's hilarious.


----------



## feniks

wow, 12hr, 17hr, 24hr, 36hr Prime95 runs? I have no patience for that stress tester ... for the cost of higher under load temps, I usually stick to updated LinX 0.6.4 and use it in ALL memory mode for 2-3 hours for thorough stress testing ... for a quick round (CPU testing only) I use 1GB of RAM which makes the passes fly by in half a minute each or so, for 30 rounds ... I get no WHEA errors.

however, I am running EVGA board with 3770K with no voltage offset control in BIOS, so currently using vdroop disabled (100% LLC, overshooting I know). will be playing with less vdroop in a few days to optimize the under load temps.

I don't have a qualifying test & screen shot done, but seems like LinX proves me stable (no WHEA either and I run the system 24/7) at daily 4.7GHz with 1.30v vcore and memory running 2133MHz (4x4GB). max temps under LinX around 87C (26C ambient room temp).


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can someone explain what a WHEA error is?
> 
> 
> 
> did you try searching this thread, or google, or the forum? im pretty sure i explained this like 10x already...
Click to expand...

I read the last pages when I started posting on this thread and nothing came up so I decided to ask. I don't follow everything you say and I'm pretty sure you have posted something that was solved by a mere google.


----------



## oryon

May I join the club?


----------



## broken pixel

This video states prime95, LinX etc are not good to use with IB CPUs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mkGQhE1o2w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## InterSpectra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> This video states prime95, LinX etc are not good to use with IB CPUs.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mkGQhE1o2w&feature=youtu.be


Ah yes that video. The one where he bashes Prime95 (and immediately tell us to buy AIDA instead). I never really watched that guy and the Newegg guy much, but once he said that I stopped paying attention. Not saying AIDA isn't a good benchmarking suite to use, definitely seems so, but to bash the other stress tests claiming it damages the CPU is slander.

It's a legitimate to question the thoroughness of stability checking with any single function program, since previous versions of P95 didn't include AVX. I never did get around to trying LinX myself though. What he's basically saying though is proven programs working on Sandy Bridge would suddenly be harmful on the die shrink version of SB. Prime95 v27.7 also uses AVX instructions. People who Fold + Prime95 for real world applications do it 24/7 and given all the topics I've seen so far, no one is directly blaming P95/LinX for damaged CPUs/components.

He also demonstrated the AI Suite's quick tune which modifies base clock as well. I currently run 6 SATA devices (5 HDDs) and not going to risk changing the BCLK.

.

Brb installing Windows: ME and breaking CPU!

(Sung to Irving Berlin's Blue Skies)

Blue screens, smirking at me, nothing but blue screens, do I see
Startups, playing a tune, nothing but startups, all day through

Never saw Windows crashing so strong
Never saw things going so wrong
Noticing the days hurrying by
When you're in rage, my how they fly

Work days
All of them gone
Nothing but blue screens
From now on

(Cue entry of the Blue Man Group with the opening line of "Milkshake" by Kelis for gagging response)


----------



## Schmuckley

Well..since it's all 4.5 12-hr prime runs..I thought I'd post this








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterSpectra*
> 
> Ah yes that video. The one where he bashes Prime95 (and immediately tell us to buy AIDA instead). I never really watched that guy and the Newegg guy much, but once he said that I stopped paying attention. Not saying AIDA isn't a good benchmarking suite to use, definitely seems so, but to bash the other stress tests claiming it damages the CPU is slander.
> It's a legitimate to question the thoroughness of stability checking with any single function program, since previous versions of P95 didn't include AVX. I never did get around to trying LinX myself though. What he's basically saying though is proven programs working on Sandy Bridge would suddenly be harmful on the die shrink version of SB. Prime95 v27.7 also uses AVX instructions. People who Fold + Prime95 for real world applications do it 24/7 and given all the topics I've seen so far, no one is directly blaming P95/LinX for damaged CPUs/components.
> He also demonstrated the AI Suite's quick tune which modifies base clock as well. I currently run 6 SATA devices (5 HDDs) and not going to risk changing the BCLK.
> .
> Brb installing Windows: ME and breaking CPU!
> (Sung to Irving Berlin's Blue Skies)
> Blue screens, smirking at me, nothing but blue screens, do I see
> Startups, playing a tune, nothing but startups, all day through
> Never saw Windows crashing so strong
> Never saw things going so wrong
> Noticing the days hurrying by
> When you're in rage, my how they fly
> Work days
> All of them gone
> Nothing but blue screens
> From now on
> (Cue entry of the Blue Man Group with the opening line of "Milkshake" by Kelis for gagging response)


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Well..since it's all 4.5 12-hr prime runs..I thought I'd post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441


Yikes! Now that's stress testing. Or it would stress me, anyway.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Well..since it's all 4.5 12-hr prime runs..I thought I'd post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441


meh








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363021


----------



## xRehab

CPUZ validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2455600



3570k @ 4.5

If i forgot anything in the screenie just let me know. load temps are 55 55 59 57 normally (3rd and 4th cores always run hotter for some reason) but it looks like it touched on 60 sometime last night. idle is about 24c across the board.


----------



## QatarMo

*3770K HT @ 4.830Ghz 1.352V 12H+ max core temp 82c no WHEA errors so far*

Vcore under multimeter


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363021


Just shows how the 3570Ks are binned lower ..btw.. :







:
hmm.. I see what cpu-z that is


----------



## sliflex

i i did it right..


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Just show how the 3570Ks are binned lower ..btw.. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> hmm.. I see what cpu-z that is


Huh ?

I haven't used a 3570k but don't think I will


----------



## sliflex

HOPE i did it right


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Huh ?
> I haven't used a 3570k but don't think I will


I wouldn't recommend it







If your validation is not gimmicked up..It shows how the 570Ks are binned lower.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your validation is not gimmicked up..It shows how the 570Ks are binned lower.


1.61.1 & 1.61.2 were goofy with AMD at least, 1.60 was still OK with intel. There are some decent 3570k out there, just looks a lot harder to find one than with 3770k. I tried one 3570k & gave up on them, it was teh suck...


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your validation is not gimmicked up..It shows how the 570Ks are binned lower.


Mines real








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 1.61.1 & 1.61.2 were goofy with AMD at least, 1.60 was still OK with intel. There are some decent 3570k out there, just looks a lot harder to find one than with 3770k. I tried one 3570k & gave up on them, it was teh suck...


So that's what he was talking about lol

I never used AMD just one time for the rig I put together awhile back for my parents

But I seen that bug with AMD didn't know he thought mine could be fake XD

But I also gave up on binning I got one that does 6.5 4c for 3D and 6.6-6.7 for 2D

Got 2 one did 6.3 4c







and the other one I got is like 6.2


----------



## Schmuckley

Nice clocks :







: Just to clarify...those are all 770Ks..right?
all over 6..Intel did some binning..


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Nice clocks :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : Just to clarify...those are all 770Ks..right?
> all over 6..Intel did some binning..


yes all 3770k going to put up the other 2 fs soon as i have time to take some pics

and i was looking for one closer to 7ghz







but i can live with the one i got


----------



## ytsejam

My first Intel build, very happy so far. Was struggling with the OC, I was never good at this. Besides it looks more difficult than AMD OC. Got a nice OC guide on the MSI forums (looks like they're not as popular as Asus/Gigabyte around here). I tried to use other motherboards guides along with the IB oc guide, but MSI name a lot of things different from other boards for whatever reason.

Anyway, my first overclock, prime 95 12h stable custom blend . Hope I got the screenshot right.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ytsejam*
> 
> My first Intel build, very happy so far. Was struggling with the OC, I was never good at this. Besides it looks more difficult than AMD OC. Got a nice OC guide on the MSI forums (looks like they're not as popular as Asus/Gigabyte around here). I tried to use other motherboards guides along with the IB oc guide, but MSI name a lot of things different from other boards for whatever reason.
> Anyway, my first overclock, prime 95 12h stable custom blend . Hope I got the screenshot right.


Nice job on the overclock. That voltage is super low for a stable 4.5ghz. Cheers.


----------



## Icarian

Little question for you guys.

After a 2 hour gaming session, the temperatures look like this:



Are they alright?

Mind you this is in a small room with an ambient temp of around 28ºC, they go down to high 50's AC on, but I don't really want to have the AC on all the time when gaming during summer.


----------



## Swag

What's your OC and vcore?


----------



## Icarian

4.5Ghz at 1.28


----------



## Swag

That's great then. What cooler do you happen to be using?


----------



## Icarian

Noctua NH-C14

I was using a HAF X with a Silver Arrow prior to that, but the case was way too big as I don't really plan to SLI and it was also quite noisy, the TJ08-E is small and quiet, though it has only a 140mm fan.


----------



## Swag

What's your ambient and can you do me a favor? Can you run prime for 15 minutes and show your load temps?


----------



## Silentsoul_600

Hey guys. Just got my baseline overclock of 4.5Ghz so its time to start pushing it now but i noticed that with EIST my voltage isn't droping when the frequency drops under idle. Anyone have any suggestions?

C1E = enabled
Turbo = enabled
Speedstep = enabled


----------



## Swag

Are all C-states enabled? They must be for it to work.


----------



## Icarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What's your ambient and can you do me a favor? Can you run prime for 15 minutes and show your load temps?


Room temperature is about 24ºC now, during the day It's around 3-5ºC hotter


----------



## Swag

Wow, does the Evo really suck compared to that. I thought the temperature difference was around 5C max but I guess it isn't. I'm running my CPU @ 1.20vcore and my load temps around around 85C.


----------



## Silentsoul_600

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> Room temperature is about 24ºC now, during the day It's around 3-5ºC hotter


Thats not bad for a air cooler in my opinion.

i hit about 60c for 4.5Ghz at 1.25v


----------



## Arkaridge

My Submission, i5 3570K 4.5Ghz @1.12 (AIR).



I've also reached 4.8Ghz stable (16 hrs~), but when I left it on and went to go watch T.V... the power in the area went out. *sigh*

I recently reached 4.9Ghz stable, I'll post that up a little later (currently trying to reach 5Ghz).


----------



## xRehab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> My Submission, i5 3570K 4.5Ghz @1.12 (AIR).
> 
> I've also reached 4.8Ghz stable (16 hrs~), but when I left it on and went to go watch T.V... the power in the area went out. *sigh*
> I recently reached 4.9Ghz stable, I'll post that up a little later (currently trying to reach 5Ghz).


wow that is some low voltage. like really low. Nice OC man, what were your settings if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xRehab*
> 
> wow that is some low voltage. like really low. Nice OC man, what were your settings if you don't mind me asking?


I used offset -0.005v, and LLC at level 4 (low/medium'ish setting). Everything else was left unchanged. I didn't really need to tweek anything else until 4.8ghz.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I was concerned about my temps until I looked at the spreadsheet got a good chip I guess.

4.4GHz ,1.21v, Evo 212, PK-1 paste, max temp 100% load is 65c

Throw up a screenie to join tomorrow.


----------



## QatarMo

hi there guys

here is my test results with replacing the stock TIM under the IHS and doing a 12H run with the same overclock and the same TIM between the IHS and the water block

Test 1
stock IHS tim
IC diamond for the water block/cpu
3770k @ 4800Ghz 1.352v 12H prime AVX 90% memory
ambient temperature:24 +/- 1 for the 12H

Max Load temps: 75-82-80-75

Test 2
Liquid-Ultra IHS tim
IC diamond for the water block/cpu
3770k @ 4800Ghz 1.352v 12H prime AVX 90% memory
ambient temperature:23 +/- 1 for the 12H

Max Load temps: 56-65-64-61



i am really impressed with the results


----------



## xRehab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QatarMo*
> 
> hi there guys
> here is my test results with replacing the stock TIM under the IHS and doing a 12H run with the same overclock and the same TIM between the IHS and the water block
> Test 1
> stock IHS tim
> IC diamond for the water block/cpu
> 3770k @ 4800Ghz 1.352v 12H prime AVX 90% memory
> ambient temperature:24 +/- 1 for the 12H
> 
> Max Load temps: 75-82-80-75
> Test 2
> Liquid-Ultra IHS tim
> IC diamond for the water block/cpu
> 3770k @ 4800Ghz 1.352v 12H prime AVX 90% memory
> ambient temperature:23 +/- 1 for the 12H
> 
> Max Load temps: 56-65-64-61
> 
> i am really impressed with the results


damn you make me want to rip open this chip nite, great results


----------



## QatarMo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xRehab*
> 
> damn you make me want to rip open this chip nite, great results


its not that hard really,,i used a blade from a shaving razor if you do make sure you clean the IHS and the chip from the silicon glue well cos it will do a gap in between the IHS and the die that will result in bad contact i did the test immediately after doing the mod i think now im even getting better temps


----------



## ti20n

Note that delidding *does* become extremely difficult if you've *already* seated the CPU with a very tight HS mount (e.g. Thermalright Venomous X and Spirit 120/140). Then the IHS has been pressed so hard onto the PCB, that you won't be able to even put an X-acto knife edge between the two.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Note that delidding *does* become extremely difficult if you've *already* seated the CPU with a very tight HS mount (e.g. Thermalright Venomous X and Spirit 120/140). Then the IHS has been pressed so hard onto the PCB, that you won't be able to even put an X-acto knife edge between the two.


i didnt have much problems with mine. just try to wiggle the blade in the corner and put some pressure upwards to prevent cutting the pcb. might break some tips but once you're trough it goes alright.


----------



## Arkaridge

Alright, Here's my 4.9Ghz submission (on Air). Still using offset. Probably could've got lower Vcore and temps if I used fixed.



Still trying to get 5.0Ghz stable. Made it to 12Hrs with it, but then Prime was 'not responding' a few minutes after. =[
Screenshot of 5.0Ghz @ 10hrs.



Used fixedfor 5.0ghz, helped A LOT. Offset would require >1.4v to have any reasonable stability (and even then temps were way too high). Currently running prime again, increased PLL a little.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QatarMo*
> 
> hi there guys
> here is my test results with replacing the stock TIM under the IHS and doing a 12H run with the same overclock and the same TIM between the IHS and the water block
> Test 1
> stock IHS tim
> IC diamond for the water block/cpu
> 3770k @ 4800Ghz 1.352v 12H prime AVX 90% memory
> ambient temperature:24 +/- 1 for the 12H
> 
> Max Load temps: 75-82-80-75
> Test 2
> Liquid-Ultra IHS tim
> IC diamond for the water block/cpu
> 3770k @ 4800Ghz 1.352v 12H prime AVX 90% memory
> ambient temperature:23 +/- 1 for the 12H
> 
> Max Load temps: 56-65-64-61
> 
> i am really impressed with the results


incredible gains! it's like that stock tim was not making much contact (or way too thick) under IHS ... my current 4.8GHz temps at almost same vcore are similar to yours ... makes me go wonder ...


----------



## QatarMo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> incredible gains! it's like that stock tim was not making much contact (or way too thick) under IHS ... my current 4.8GHz temps at almost same vcore are similar to yours ... makes me go wonder ...


stock tim looked like it wasn't making good contact when i removed the IHS,,what temps are you getting and whats the vcore for 4.8g do a standard run with IBT with real temp,,i use that to test for base stability


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QatarMo*
> 
> stock tim looked like it wasn't making good contact when i removed the IHS,,what temps are you getting and whats the vcore for 4.8g do a standard run with IBT with real temp,,i use that to test for base stability


at the moment I can only give numbers from LinX stress tester (0.6.4 w/ AVX, linkpack lib signed in OCT 2011) running 10 rounds of light mode (using 1GB RAM only), and monitored by RealTemp 3.70.
4.8GHz, vcore 1.35v at vdroop disabled - overshooting vcore under load up to 1.38v spikes, usually 1.37v steady. temps reached 97C on hottest core and around 82C on the coldest one. possibly I need more vcore than you do for same "normal" level stability at this clock.
I am pretty sure the tim under my IHS is bad, but I am not eager to replace it myself ... perhaps I will use Intel warranty from Performance Tuning once this chip goes south...


----------



## QatarMo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> at the moment I can only give numbers from LinX stress tester (0.6.4 w/ AVX, linkpack lib signed in OCT 2011) running 10 rounds of light mode (using 1GB RAM only), and monitored by RealTemp 3.70.
> 4.8GHz, vcore 1.35v at vdroop disabled - overshooting vcore under load up to 1.38v spikes, usually 1.37v steady. temps reached 97C on hottest core and around 82C on the coldest one. possibly I need more vcore than you do for same "normal" level stability at this clock.
> I am pretty sure the tim under my IHS is bad, but I am not eager to replace it myself ... perhaps I will use Intel warranty from Performance Tuning once this chip goes south...


the test you do with linX is the same as IBT they are the same standard on IBT is 1GB of ram to ,,but 97c that's way to much heat


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QatarMo*
> 
> the test you do with linX is the same as IBT they are the same standard on IBT is 1GB of ram to ,,but 97c that's way to much heat


I agree it's too much, that's why I don't run the LinX in full memory mode, with prime95 27.7 Large FFT it gets lower by 10C ... for comparison at 4.7GHz and 1.30v vcore (up to 1.33v under load when vdroop control s overcompensating) hits around 85C on a hottest core when running gigaflops download of LinX, in ALL memory mode for several hours. my cooling system is lacking a bit currently and is not enough for vcore spikes up to 1.38v under full load ...

which version of IBT are you using? the older one doesn't support AVX (too old linpack libraries) and cannot fully load the ivy bridge when stress testing. same goes for older OCCT...


----------



## QatarMo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I agree it's too much, that's why I don't run the LinX in full memory mode, with prime95 27.7 Large FFT it gets lower by 10C ... for comparison at 4.7GHz and 1.30v vcore (up to 1.33v under load when vdroop control s overcompensating) hits around 85C on a hottest core when running gigaflops download of LinX, in ALL memory mode for several hours. my cooling system is lacking a bit currently and is not enough for vcore spikes up to 1.38v under full load ...
> which version of IBT are you using? the older one doesn't support AVX (too old linpack libraries) and cannot fully load the ivy bridge when stress testing. same goes for older OCCT...


i use 2.53 it does use AVX and i test with linx to using the updated pack and p95 2.77 but even on the stock tim i never seen anything over 84c at one point i even had the vcore at 1.38 did you try remounting the block?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QatarMo*
> 
> i use 2.53 it does use AVX and i test with linx to using the updated pack and p95 2.77 but even on the stock tim i never seen anything over 84c at one point i even had the vcore at 1.38 did you try remounting the block?


you think the block sits on the cpu at slight angle? it's possible. I was thinking about it too, because there is only 1 really hot core and it's good 10-12C hotter than others under load. will try re-seating it at first opportunity.


----------



## Swag

Will running my 3570k @ 1.28 safe? My temps are max 80C on Prime and max 70C on full load (folding). I just want to make sure degrade doesn't come in. What's the max voltage for Ivy?


----------



## Arkaridge

I have trouble with Prime saying 'Not responding'. It's happened twice now, a little over 12 hours in with standard blend test and it just... stops. I increased voltage, but it happened again. =[

This is with my i5 3570K 5Ghz @1.35v. Should I just assume it requires more Vcore again? or should i maybe tinker with VTT or PLL abit more? I don't really wanna increase Vcore again..


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I have trouble with Prime saying 'Not responding'. It's happened twice now, a little over 12 hours in with standard blend test and it just... stops. I increased voltage, but it happened again. =[
> This is with my i5 3570K 5Ghz @1.35v. Should I just assume it requires more Vcore again? or should i maybe tinker with VTT or PLL abit more? I don't really wanna increase Vcore again..


it usually means you need to increase vcore, sorry


----------



## Swag

Add more vcore, the cores are getting errors and Prime is stopping. I would just back out of 5.0 and go with a 4.9. Just be happy you can boot @ 1.35. What are your temps btw?


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Add more vcore, the cores are getting errors and Prime is stopping. I would just back out of 5.0 and go with a 4.9. Just be happy you can boot @ 1.35. What are your temps btw?


Temps are pretty much at the limit of what I'm comfortable with. And it's winter here, so the ambient is pretty low, ~10c.

Screenshot was taken at 10 hrs with Prime Standard Blend test.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I have trouble with Prime saying 'Not responding'.


If you open Event Viewer - Custom Views - Administrative Events, I bet you'll find tons and tons of WHEA (unstable CPU) errors...


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> If you open Event Viewer - Custom Views - Administrative Events, I bet you'll find tons and tons of WHEA (unstable CPU) errors...


Yeah. I had that window open the whole time. Turns out I never hit refresh... so i never saw the errors when they came up. =='' I got about 9 errors during my 2nd 12 hour prime run (first time I had heaps more ~18ish). I'll increase Vcore up a notch, and drop PLL a little to make up for temps. Hopefully it'll be stable when i test it again later.


----------



## Icarian

are WHEA errors actually errors or just warnings? do they cause anything (ie: instability, hiccups or something)? I've never hears of them until now, turns out I had quite a few of them, but to make them stop coming up requires me to up my vcoew to 1.3+ for 4.5 Ghz :/


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> are WHEA errors actually errors or just warnings? do they cause anything (ie: instability, hiccups or something)? I've never hears of them until now, turns out I had quite a few of them, but to make them stop coming up requires me to up my vcoew to 1.3+ for 4.5 Ghz :/


well basically they report that one of your cpu cores failed an operation, it reran the operation and continued after that. prime doesnt get affected much by this, sometimes prime will crash but that happens very rarely on whea errors. other programs might be not so forgiving, before i got my chip whea error stable i noticed a lot of flash player crashes for example. your pc probably wont bluescreen or hang, it does create an annoyance while using it though


----------



## Icarian

Does it really matter if you don't get any crash whatsoever? I need to up the vCore to absurd levels to get rid of them (tried 1.304 and still get 'em), I didn't even know they existed until I read this thread. I can game and run benchmarks for hours with no crashes, but if it's affecting my performance in any way I'll have to look into it, benchmarks doesn't seem affected by them though, that's why I asked if they make the system hiccup or something so I can spot it.


----------



## punceh

if it doesnt crash and you dont see a performance issue either i guess it doesnt matter, at some point it will start crashing though so when it does you know where the problem is ^^


----------



## Schmuckley

bah.. Moar DOM.-type results pls.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> bah.. Moar DOM.-type results pls.


----------



## QatarMo

*3770K @ 4.9Ghz HT 1.416/24v 17H prime95 AVX*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2462215
ps:i can do with less vcore but then its alot of WHEA errors had to go from 1.37v to 1.416/24 to get rid of WHEA erros,,LLC on extreem now and vcore is 1.38v in bios..


----------



## ti20n

Like Punceh said, a WHEA error by definition means the CPU is unstable... and you just happened to be lucky enough it caught the error itself. I wouldn't want the uncertainty of an app crash "Blah blah has stopped working", when editing an important document or playing a game online. Or a Windows crash leaving the partition corrupt


----------



## Tori

is i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz w/ 1.336v (1.328-1.336) good or bad?


----------



## Icarian

It takes 1.312 vcore for my 3570k to stop getting WHEA errors at 4.5 Ghz, I got a pretty bad one..


----------



## Swag

What should I set my PLL as? I hate my high temps and unsure of what I should set it to. I have it set to 1.8000000


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What should I set my PLL as? I hate my high temps and unsure of what I should set it to. I have it set to 1.8000000


I can get away with ~1.7v pretty easily. You could just try dropping it by small increments until unstable. I think most people manage ~1.65 - 1.7v (that's just from what I've seen).


----------



## Swag

Ok, thanks. It's just my CPU runs really hot. I think I'll put it to 1.7 and see how it goes.


----------



## ti20n

I've had 0 change in temperatures with PLL between 1.5v and 1.85v (Ivy), but others had different results.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> I've had 0 change in temperatures with PLL between 1.5v and 1.85v (Ivy), but others had different results.


It never helped on my Gigabyte Z77 boards.


----------



## alex-tpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What should I set my PLL as? I hate my high temps and unsure of what I should set it to. I have it set to 1.8000000


Lowering CPU PLL didn't help me with my temps directly but helped me get lower stable vcore (and lower temps indirectly). This run with Linx-stable 3770k 5Ghz @ 1.288v has CPU PLL = 1.65v. Stock PLL would have needed higher vcore. If I remember correctly, also had to lower the PLL (to 1.6v) to get 1.312v 5Ghz Prime Stable run (on my old board) that I posted earlier. YMMV.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex-tpc*
> 
> Lowering CPU PLL didn't help me with my temps directly but helped me get lower stable vcore (and lower temps indirectly). This run with Linx-stable 3770k 5Ghz @ 1.288v has CPU PLL = 1.65v. Stock PLL would have needed higher vcore. If I remember correctly, also had to lower the PLL (to 1.6v) to get 1.312v 5Ghz Prime Stable run (on my old board) that I posted earlier. YMMV.


very interesting! I will play around with PLL voltage on my evga board and see what comes out of this. I find PLL by default at nearly 1850mV which seems pretty high, not sure yet if needed. it's interesting how lowering the PLL allowed you to lower the vcore ... hmmm ... need to look into this.


----------



## DEW21689

Hello there guys, I recently purchased an i7-3770S and have been doing everything under the sun to further reduce its power consumption/heat (Not that I'm having issues with either, I just want to make them better) I'm still to nervous to remove the IHS of the processor but I'm wondering if anyone here has lapped their Ivy Bridge CPU and seen any decent improvements? When I lapped my i7-920 it lowered temps by about 12C across the board. Or will Intel's choice of using a thermal paste vs solderless flux prevent lapping from having any real effect?

Thx in advance guys


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Hello there guys, I recently purchased an i7-3770S and have been doing everything under the sun to further reduce its power consumption/heat (Not that I'm having issues with either, I just want to make them better) I'm still to nervous to remove the IHS of the processor but I'm wondering if anyone here has lapped their Ivy Bridge CPU and seen any decent improvements? When I lapped my i7-920 it lowered temps by about 12C across the board. Or will Intel's choice of using a thermal paste vs solderless flux prevent lapping from having any real effect?
> Thx in advance guys


People who have de-lidded their chips and replaced the internal TIM with the liquid pro stuff and lapped the IHS have gotten huge temperature drops with overclocked chips (I think I've seen close to 25c difference on here somewhere). Not sure how much effect this would have on a chip you're trying to underclock.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Hey guys I haven't been here in awhile cause I thought I had finished my OC. Now I have gotten some whea errors after quite some time not sure how long more than a month though. I was stable @ 1.215 llc level 3 for a long time. I am up to 1.225 now running prime for atleast 12 hours to make sure no whea. I

am at 4400 mhz is it possible my chip has degraded slightly. Is it normal for a whea error to not show up for a long time maybe I was not stable at all lol. If it has ALREADY degraded I am a bit worried because I did not think anything under 1.250 would even cause it to degrade? I need this to last but I also really don't want to go back to stock that would be lame!

I really don't want to keep pushing voltage as I am already hitting 80c in intel burn test (linpack) on my 212 evo and I once again tried to re-paste reseat my cooler and temps have stayed the same which might actually be good if my AS5 cures and drops a few C which I have seen it do before.Temps have not really gone up noticeably from 1.215 to 1.225 so thats good I guess..

Can someone shed any insight?


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Hello there guys, I recently purchased an i7-3770S and have been doing everything under the sun to further reduce its power consumption/heat (Not that I'm having issues with either, I just want to make them better) I'm still to nervous to remove the IHS of the processor but I'm wondering if anyone here has lapped their Ivy Bridge CPU and seen any decent improvements? When I lapped my i7-920 it lowered temps by about 12C across the board. Or will Intel's choice of using a thermal paste vs solderless flux prevent lapping from having any real effect?
> Thx in advance guys


"temp" and "heat" are 2 different and independent things. You say you want lower heat but you go on to say you are trying to lower temps. You can have high temps and low heat just like IB or low temps and high heat when cpus are under LN2 they usually produce extreme amounts of heat but their temps are low. You can also have high temps and high heat, and low temps and low heat.

If you just want low temps, you could upgrade your cooler to something more "extreme," lapping cpu ihs, lapping cpu HSF, using better TIM, using better fans whether its CFM or Pressure, using H2O or Chilled water, TEC coolers (works well with the low heat output of IB), run your AC colder, open up your case and mount a floor fan onto it, using an open test bed. There are literally infinite ways of lowering temps.

but if you want lower heat production there are only a few things you can do. reduce workload, disable entire cores, disable hyperthreading, get higher end mobo, get a higher end cpu, lower speed, and/or lower voltage. And that's about it.

Delidding and using better TIM will lower temps but won't change heat production unless it helps you lower voltage in some way.
This can be confusing, some people can't differentiate heat and temps.


----------



## El_Capitan

Can't wait to try the hot 3770K tomorrow.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> "temp" and "heat" are 2 different and independent things. You say you want lower heat but you go on to say you are trying to lower temps. You can have high temps and low heat just like IB or low temps and high heat when cpus are under LN2 they usually produce extreme amounts of heat but their temps are low. You can also have high temps and high heat, and low temps and low heat.
> If you just want low temps, you could upgrade your cooler to something more "extreme," lapping cpu ihs, lapping cpu HSF, using better TIM, using better fans whether its CFM or Pressure, using H2O or Chilled water, TEC coolers (works well with the low heat output of IB), run your AC colder, open up your case and mount a floor fan onto it, using an open test bed. There are literally infinite ways of lowering temps.
> but if you want lower heat production there are only a few things you can do. reduce workload, disable entire cores, disable hyperthreading, get higher end mobo, get a higher end cpu, lower speed, and/or lower voltage. And that's about it.
> Delidding and using better TIM will lower temps but won't change heat production unless it helps you lower voltage in some way.
> This can be confusing, some people can't differentiate heat and temps.


Yes, I know. I am trying to reduce both heat and temps, but I was wanting to know if lapping this CPU would make much of a difference on its temps since Intel used a shoddy TIM instead of fluxless soldering. I am not willing to de-lid it. I am using a high end TIM, I am liquid cooling it etc. I'm not trying to come up with extreme ways of dropping temps like running my AC colder etc, I just want to know if lapping the CPU will still make a difference in spite of the Intel TIM issue.


----------



## Kennee

gday ladies and gents

i'm new to the forum and just finished building my new rig

currently testing my overclock atm, 3770k @ 4.8ghz (not exact, probably abit over) @ 1.25v
am getting average of 73 degrees across all 4 cores (ive got the heater on in the room, ambient temp is around 25-26 degrees) stay posted. im really excited!

kenny =]


----------



## Arkaridge

Took a little while. But I managed to get 5Ghz on my i5 3570K with air. =]



I continued to leave it running, and no errors for the whole 16hrs. =D


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Took a little while. But I managed to get 5Ghz on my i5 3570K with air. =]
> 
> I continued to leave it running, and no errors for the whole 16hrs. =D


nice job







.Any chance to share your bios settings?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*


----------



## ti20n

Arkaridge, would you mind checking your load VID (e.g. using Core Temp) at 50x, and preferably also 45x? I'm curious if your VID happens to be ridiculously low...


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Yes, I know. I am trying to reduce both heat and temps, but I was wanting to know if lapping this CPU would make much of a difference on its temps since Intel used a shoddy TIM instead of fluxless soldering. I am not willing to de-lid it. I am using a high end TIM, I am liquid cooling it etc. I'm not trying to come up with extreme ways of dropping temps like running my AC colder etc, I just want to know if lapping the CPU will still make a difference in spite of the Intel TIM issue.


Lapping would reduce your temps by only 0-5C I would assume.
For me, I don't think its worth lapping if you aren't going to delid since both actions void your standard 3 year warranty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Took a little while. But I managed to get 5Ghz on my i5 3570K with air. =]
> 
> I continued to leave it running, and no errors for the whole 16hrs. =D


I've never seen a 3570 run 5.0ghz on air at such low temps and voltage. looks like a "golden" chip
Did you delid use LQ pro and lap it?

and I've never seen prime 27.7 run pentium4 FFTs but maybe i'm just not paying attention enough to it.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I believe it starts out with p4 FFTs

I must have the worst chip out there. Takes 1.36 to get 4.7 stable and gets 85c!!! I'm beginning to really hate Ivy.....


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I believe it starts out with p4 FFTs
> I must have the worst chip out there. Takes 1.36 to get 4.7 stable and gets 85c!!! I'm beginning to really hate Ivy.....


Yea she is hot, and yea she is hard to overclock atleast in my experience with whea errors showing up when you think you are safe! On the plus side it's a very fast chip even @ 4.4 ghz. Encoding HD video from an uncompressed 1080p avi of max payne 3 that was like 100gb takes no time at all.

I came from an i3 550 which I know is not the best chip in the world but a very decent chip none the less and this 3570k is a monster.

Just finished my 24 hour prime run no whea errors.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I believe it starts out with p4 FFTs
> I must have the worst chip out there. Takes 1.36 to get 4.7 stable and gets 85c!!! I'm beginning to really hate Ivy.....


That's weird I never got it it to go into P4 ffts before after 27.7 unless i used a a non sandy/IB cpu.


----------



## Swag

Can someone explain to me what P4 ffts are?


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Arkaridge, would you mind checking your load VID (e.g. using Core Temp) at 50x, and preferably also 45x? I'm curious if your VID happens to be ridiculously low...


5ghz & 4.5Ghz, I got no idea if they're low or not. Dunno if it's worth noting, but 4.5Ghz used offset, whilst 5.0Ghz was fixed.

4.5Ghz, VID ~ 1.171v


5.0Ghz, VID ~1.196 (goes to 1.2009v)

Quote:


> Did you delid use LQ pro and lap it?


Nope. No need to delid or lap it. It's winter here, so the ambient temps in my room are pretty low (~10c).


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Nope. No need to delid or lap it. It's winter here, so the ambient temps in my room are pretty low (~10c).


ah, wow ~10c, that's nice, probably lower near the floor







. Mine are close to 28c








Closest I got was 4.9ghz with 1.41v I think i can get lower volts and higher ghz in the winter too, but that's 5 months away for me


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> 4.5Ghz, VID ~ 1.171v
> 5.0Ghz, VID ~1.196


That's ridiculously low, congrats on your golden chip! For reference, my 3570K has 1.236 VID at 45x, and it's already an above-average overclocker :-/ The worst 3570K I've seen had 1.301 VID at 45x!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> 5ghz & 4.5Ghz, I got no idea if they're low or not. Dunno if it's worth noting, but 4.5Ghz used offset, whilst 5.0Ghz was fixed.
> 4.5Ghz, VID ~ 1.171v
> 
> 5.0Ghz, VID ~1.196 (goes to 1.2009v)
> 
> Nope. No need to delid or lap it. It's winter here, so the ambient temps in my room are pretty low (~10c).


VID is just voltage identifier (CPU-Z 1.36v <=Vcore which is pretty good )


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> That's ridiculously low, congrats on your golden chip! For reference, my 3570K has 1.236 VID at 45x, and it's already an above-average overclocker :-/ The worst 3570K I've seen had 1.301 VID at 45x!


Yay =D golden chip ftw! i might see if i can get 5.1 @ 1.4v or under later. =]


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> That's ridiculously low, congrats on your golden chip! For reference, my 3570K has 1.236 VID at 45x, and it's already an above-average overclocker :-/ The worst 3570K I've seen had 1.301 VID at 45x!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay =D golden chip ftw! i might see if i can get 5.1 @ 1.4v or under later. =]
Click to expand...

What's your batch number? I have almost the same results as you and wondering if we might have the same batch number.


----------



## shremi

Hi guys

I want to know what do you think my chip????

It seems to me that its not a really good one

here is my submission


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What's your batch number? I have almost the same results as you and wondering if we might have the same batch number.


Batch Number: L214C192 =]


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Hi guys
> I want to know what do you think my chip????
> It seems to me that its not a really good one
> here is my submission


Looks about average. Temps are pretty good for that voltage tho.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Looks about average. Temps are pretty good for that voltage tho.


I forgot to add my new rig to my sig .... I am watercooling so that's the reason why i am having some good temps.

But i have seen people getting way much lower Vcore for 4.6 i might sell this one and give another shot to the silicon lottery.

What do you think i am aiming at 4.8-4.9 can this be possible ??? or would it require a golden chip.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Looks about average. Temps are pretty good for that voltage tho.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add my new rig to my sig .... I am watercooling so that's the reason why i am having some good temps.
> 
> But i have seen people getting way much lower Vcore for 4.6 i might sell this one and give another shot to the silicon lottery.
> 
> What do you think i am aiming at 4.8-4.9 can this be possible ??? or would it require a golden chip.
Click to expand...

You don't need a golden chip, just a good chip and a worryless mind. I start panicking after going over a certain voltage which is 1.300 vcore. I'm just lucky that I got a good chip that does 4.8 below that voltage.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You don't need a golden chip, just a good chip and a worryless mind. I start panicking after going over a certain voltage which is 1.300 vcore. I'm just lucky that I got a good chip that does 4.8 below that voltage.


I am not worried about going over 1.300 vcore that's why I have invested so much in my loop.

But my 4.6 @ 1.326 sucks lol... I mean that's the lowest voltage I could get it prime 12 hrs stable and no whea errors. Sure it can boot at a much higher clock but what's the point if it is not stable ??


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You don't need a golden chip, just a good chip and a worryless mind. I start panicking after going over a certain voltage which is 1.300 vcore. I'm just lucky that I got a good chip that does 4.8 below that voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not worried about going over 1.300 vcore that's why I have invested so much in my loop.
> 
> But my 4.6 @ 1.326 sucks lol... I mean that's the lowest voltage I could get it prime 12 hrs stable and no whea errors. Sure it can boot at a much higher clock but what's the point if it is not stable ??
Click to expand...

Yea, I understand you. It took me a while to get mine stable and no errors. Honestly unless you bench every 10 minutes for assurance, you won't see a difference between 4.6 - 4.8. Some people have it worse and can't even get 4.5


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I understand you. It took me a while to get mine stable and no errors. Honestly unless you bench every 10 minutes for assurance, you won't see a difference between 4.6 - 4.8. Some people have it worse and can't even get 4.5


I thought you were still getting WHEA errors? which means it's not stable.

Not trying to be mean or troll you I'm just saying it is a fact that if you get WHEA errors it is doing some math wrong (probably due to not enough vcore) thus it is not entirely stable.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I understand you. It took me a while to get mine stable and no errors. Honestly unless you bench every 10 minutes for assurance, you won't see a difference between 4.6 - 4.8. Some people have it worse and can't even get 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were still getting WHEA errors? which means it's not stable.
> 
> Not trying to be mean or troll you I'm just saying it is a fact that if you get WHEA errors it is doing some math wrong (probably due to not enough vcore) thus it is not entirely stable.
Click to expand...

I had a chat with sena and I decided to test out WHEA errors, so I went on a rampage last night going through WHEA errors! Not a single WHEA error since around 1AM last night when I was tweaking my settings.


----------



## ti20n

1.326V for 46x is still _slightly_ above average for a 3570K. Remember that your next chip might require 1.380v for 45x, so don't swap CPUs assuming you'll get a better one.

I still stick by these max-OC estimates (below 90oC IBT, on air):

3570K: bad 44x, average 45x, good 46x, amazing 47x, golden 48x+
3770K: bad 45x, average 46x, good 47x, amazing 48x-49x, golden 50x+


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> 1.326V for 46x is still _slightly_ above average for a 3570K. Remember that your next chip might require 1.380v for 45x, so don't swap CPUs assuming you'll get a better one.
> I still stick by these max-OC estimates (below 90oC IBT, on air):
> 3570K: bad 44x, average 45x, good 46x, amazing 47x, golden 48x+
> 3770K: bad 45x, average 46x, good 47x, amazing 48x-49x, golden 50x+


guess my chip is "bad" then but you know what I bet i'd notice little difference at 4.8 vs 4.4 I am happy as a clam with a 1GHZ OC


----------



## Swag

When I had a 930, I thought to myself, if I could get a chip that does 4.5 I'd be good. I didn't think I would OC it to 4.8 when I got the chip and still want more. I hate this never ending cycle. ):


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I understand you. It took me a while to get mine stable and no errors. Honestly unless you bench every 10 minutes for assurance, you won't see a difference between 4.6 - 4.8. Some people have it worse and can't even get 4.5


I know!!!!! I won't bench much I just want to squeeze every bit of my CPU as I can.
So I guess I am going to be reaching a 4.7-or 4.8 if the temps allow me to.

I just hate the temps of ivy I am seriously considering swapping the processosr between my builds and throw in my sandy and see if I can get @ 5.0 Watercooled.

Btw nice asus overclocking guide








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> 1.326V for 46x is still _slightly_ above average for a 3570K. Remember that your next chip might require 1.380v for 45x, so don't swap CPUs assuming you'll get a better one.
> I still stick by these max-OC estimates (below 90oC IBT, on air):
> 3570K: bad 44x, average 45x, good 46x, amazing 47x, golden 48x+
> 3770K: bad 45x, average 46x, good 47x, amazing 48x-49x, golden 50x+


I know I can get that extra 100mhz so I'll be somewhere around 4.7 @ 1.350-1.360 or if my temps allow me 4.8 @ 1.380-1.390

It's really depressing when you put a ton of money to your cooling and it doesn't outperform the high end air coolers.

I'll be back with my 4.7 try this week.


----------



## Swag

Thanks, it's not as good as the others, but no one ever made an Asus guide and I saw how hard it was for me to get into Overclocking so I decided to make a guide for all the "noobs" to Asus + Ivy overclocking. I'm trying to make it a community guide so if anyone has any recommendations to settings or things like that, I'll be glad to add it so we can help more people.









What is the best PC mic? I bought the Zalman and they broke after 3 days.







Any other recommendations or should I buy another Zalman?


----------



## MaxT

Here is my submission!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxT*
> 
> Here is my submission!


If HT didn't factor in terms of stability, you should enable it. It's better to have it on than not since you paid a premium for it.


----------



## bebimbap

though voltage and temps are related. I wouldn't worry about voltage too much. 1w if left on 24/365 would cost you $1 a year so...
If you had a 24/7 cooling system and could have ok temps even at very high voltage, I think you should just call it a day and be happy.


----------



## Decagon

Here's my OC for Stable Club:



Prime 95 custom blend with 90% RAM and ten minutes for each FFT run for 15 hours - no worker errors, no WHEA warnings.

4.5GHz; CPUZ CPU Volts at full load (8K FFT) = 1.232V

BIOS offset to achieve this is +0.050V, LLC level 4 (ASRock). I can run Prime at +0.030V but I get WHEA warnings.

This rig is an upgrade from an i7 870 2 years ago. I used he old DDR3 RAM (1600MHz, 7-8-7-20, 1.65V) which was hell on wheels. Couldn't get anything stable until I bought new 1.5V RAM.


----------



## MaxT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If HT didn't factor in terms of stability, you should enable it. It's better to have it on than not since you paid a premium for it.


I found it doing more harm than good. The premium I paid was for extra cash and what seems to be a better binned chip.







I can always reenable it, but for now I see no reason to. Games don't benefit, and it seemed to hurt the GFLOPs numbers in the synthetic benchmarks, so who knows what it does in real world.

If i find a reliable way to benchmark BF3, I will test it with HT on and off to see if there is any benefit to it.


----------



## shremi

Currently testing 4.7 and 1.360 vcore temps are reaching mid-high 80 on IBT I haven't primed yet but do you think this chip is worth deliding????? Or should I just call it a day an stay on 4.7????


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Currently testing 4.7 and 1.360 vcore temps are reaching mid-high 80 on IBT I haven't primed yet but do you think this chip is worth deliding????? Or should I just call it a day an stay on 4.7????


Call it a day dude *trust me please* I've damaged one already it's very easy to do...


----------



## Swag

Call it a day. 4.7 @ 1.360 vcore is good enough. My max is 1.37 vcore, but that's just me.


----------



## ti20n

I had personal experience with attempting to delid my 3570K, and I can tell you now that I would not try it again (at least not for <200Mhz). I was using semi 'proper' tools (Xacto knife and scalpel); but no matter how slow and careful, I still managed to nick the PCB. I'm just glad my chip still works.

Some people have an easier time doing it (esp. if a cooler was never mounted super tight on it, which reduces space between IHS and PCB), but you can also look for threads on OCN where several people killed their chip trying.


----------



## MrHyde

This isn't my final OC, but figured I'd share where I'm at right now; pretty happy with temps and volts to this point.










http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx237/deltadelta483/44ghzat113v.png - direct link for those having issues viewing it on the forums.


----------



## shremi

Ok so here it is my 4.7 stable..



I am wondering if i should try and go for 4.8????... im pretty sure that the temps will be in the low 90s maximum while stress testing. ??? I know the will only be that high while stress testing. in real world ill be somewhere around 70s .

What do you think ???? should i go for it ?????


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Ok so here it is my 4.7 stable..
> 
> I am wondering if i should try and go for 4.8????... im pretty sure that the temps will be in the low 90s maximum while stress testing. ??? I know the will only be that high while stress testing. in real world ill be somewhere around 70s .
> What do you think ???? should i go for it ?????


just to prime it for 12 or so hours sure, 90's aren't gonna hurt the chip


----------



## Swag

Does anyone here fold on the 3570k? What's your PPD? My PPD is around 8k and I don't know why it's so low. Sorry for the noobish things, I fold but never really paid attention to it. Just started the program and left it to do its work.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> just to prime it for 12 or so hours sure, 90's aren't gonna hurt the chip


Thanks Man !!! ill try and see where the temps get me later on tonight. + Rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone here fold on the 3570k? What's your PPD? My PPD is around 8k and I don't know why it's so low. Sorry for the noobish things, I fold but never really paid attention to it. Just started the program and left it to do its work.


I read somewhere that if you have WHEA errors and you fold your score might be harmed ... I am not 100% sure on this subject since i really don't fold or know anything about it.But this might be your problem.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone here fold on the 3570k? What's your PPD? My PPD is around 8k and I don't know why it's so low. Sorry for the noobish things, I fold but never really paid attention to it. Just started the program and left it to do its work.
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that if you have WHEA errors and you fold your score might be harmed ... I am not 100% sure on this subject since i really don't fold or know anything about it.But this might be your problem.
Click to expand...

I have no WHEA errors during folding or when I stressed my CPU 2 days ago. None what so ever. I did get some flash errors though, flash just keeps crashing whenever I use Firefox. I have to use Chrome







.


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I had a chat with sena and I decided to test out WHEA errors, so I went on a rampage last night going through WHEA errors! Not a single WHEA error since around 1AM last night when I was tweaking my settings.


What settings did you change?

Also @hardware

Do you get WHEA errors if you run the intel processor diagnostic tool or bf3? I didn't get whea errors in p95 or ibt, but I would strangely enough get them as soon as I ran either the diag tool or bf3. (the game would run fine though)


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I am wondering if i should try and go for 4.8????...


Before trying 48x, you should check your sustained IBT temps at 47x, and see how comfortable you are with them. Also the last few WHEA errors can take a couple weeks to show up, so you can expect eventually needing 1-2 more Vcore notches even at 47x.

Personally, I'd aim for max IBT temps <95oC, to make sure it wouldn't reach anywhere near 105oC even on a really really hot day, with 2 years worth of dust inside my case


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherfo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I had a chat with sena and I decided to test out WHEA errors, so I went on a rampage last night going through WHEA errors! Not a single WHEA error since around 1AM last night when I was tweaking my settings.
> 
> 
> 
> What settings did you change?
> 
> Also @hardware
> 
> Do you get WHEA errors if you run the intel processor diagnostic tool or bf3? I didn't get whea errors in p95 or ibt, but I would strangely enough get them as soon as I ran either the diag tool or bf3. (the game would run fine though)
Click to expand...

I was changing my PLL and vcore. I don't get WHEA errors during the diag tool, but I can't say for bf3 because I don't have that game.


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was changing my PLL and vcore. I don't get WHEA errors during the diag tool, but I can't say for bf3 because I don't have that game.


PLL down vcore up?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherfo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was changing my PLL and vcore. I don't get WHEA errors during the diag tool, but I can't say for bf3 because I don't have that game.
> 
> 
> 
> PLL down vcore up?
Click to expand...

PLL down to 1.5000 and vcore up one notch. Took away every problem that people said had to be fixed. I still get Firefox flash crashes but apparently everyone has problems with Firefox right now, even my dad's C2D non OCed.


----------



## Hanoverfist

I think i need to re run this test with custom blend to use more memory ..but this is 12hr in Blend. I think i have more headroom.


----------



## sockpirate

Old friend Munaim1 i will be here a lot in the near future. Doing a fun build here soon! http://www.overclock.net/t/1295150/build-log-another-bitfenix-prodigy-build#post_17970777 my build log.


----------



## PeteJM

Talked to the creator of the thread to try to help him out, but the only response I have been given was "If I am still interested." Really want to get this up to speed, but I cant help if I cant


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> "temp" and "heat" are 2 different and independent things. You say you want lower heat but you go on to say you are trying to lower temps. You can have high temps and low heat just like IB or low temps and high heat when cpus are under LN2 they usually produce extreme amounts of heat but their temps are low. You can also have high temps and high heat, and low temps and low heat.
> If you just want low temps, you could upgrade your cooler to something more "extreme," lapping cpu ihs, lapping cpu HSF, using better TIM, using better fans whether its CFM or Pressure, using H2O or Chilled water, TEC coolers (works well with the low heat output of IB), run your AC colder, open up your case and mount a floor fan onto it, using an open test bed. There are literally infinite ways of lowering temps.
> but if you want lower heat production there are only a few things you can do. reduce workload, disable entire cores, disable hyperthreading, get higher end mobo, get a higher end cpu, lower speed, and/or lower voltage. And that's about it.
> Delidding and using better TIM will lower temps but won't change heat production unless it helps you lower voltage in some way.
> This can be confusing, some people can't differentiate heat and temps.


You are correct in that heat and temperature are two different things; although they do have some relationship with one another (i.e., not completely independent). You definition of the two is also not accurate. Heat is a quantity or an amount of something (ie., certain form/state of energy) whereas temperature is not a quantity or amount of anything in particular but a physical property of something. The relationship between the two is that when two objects that are in contact with one another are at two different temperatures, heat will flow from the body of a higher temperature to the body of lower temperature. I'm not trying to nit-pick here, but a lot of discussion of how coolers work and such tends to really mess these concepts up and then base their conclusions from there.

For the most part, folks in the computer OC relm want to keep their cpu at as low of temperature as possible when idle or stressed (i.e, under load). To do this you must remove heat from it and transfer the heat to the surroundings which is the job of the cpu cooler. another approach is to not create the heat in the first place







What makes things even more unclear is the use of the words "high" and "low". These terms only have meaning when there is something to compare them to or a reference. Higher or lower than what?

The OP may be confusing the terminology but you are not doing much better. To effect lowering the temperature of a body, in this case the cpu, you must either increase the rate of heat removed from the body (assuming the rate of generation is constant) or reduce the rate of heat generation (assuming the rate of heat removed from the body is constant). or preferably, both


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> That's ridiculously low, congrats on your golden chip! For reference, my 3570K has 1.236 VID at 45x, and it's already an above-average overclocker :-/ The worst 3570K I've seen had 1.301 VID at 45x!


I have a vid of slightly less than 1.17 at 4800 as reported by CoreTemp. I have been meaning to measure the real value using multimeter. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Ok so here it is my 4.7 stable..
> 
> I am wondering if i should try and go for 4.8????... im pretty sure that the temps will be in the low 90s maximum while stress testing. ??? I know the will only be that high while stress testing. in real world ill be somewhere around 70s .
> What do you think ???? should i go for it ?????


You can do anything you want but if you want to adhere to the conventional safe cpu voltage (<1.4) and temperature (<90) then you have very little room for 48 multiplier. Maybe increase bclk or consider extreme cooling (i.e., ln2, etc.).


----------



## WhatisValis

Looking for some advice on temps, although it might just be a case of a below average chip.

I'm on a Gigabyte UD5h + 3570K, NH D15, 16GB 800 Corsair (2x8). UD5H owners, what Bios are you using?

I've read Sin's guide, which was super useful and experimented with both offset + normal OCing. I can get 4.4 at 1.285, but my temps are spiking up to 88. I have very uneven core temps, typically in the region of 71,83,87,75 during IBT / Prime

Honestly i've tried a lot of different settings, but i just seem to hit that thermal wall once I hit 1.25, and my chip seems to demand a lot of voltage beyond 4.2 (1.18vcore) to be stable (and Whea error free) .

I resat the NH D15 this morning and things are around the same, perhaps a little hotter at idle for some reason. I will give it 48hrs, and maybe try again, but any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## mandrix

I have 2 UD5H boards with 3770K's. Honestly, any of the recent BIOS are okay, whichever suits your system the best as most newer ones are for compatibility problems or Samsung Green ram.
Both mine are under water. One hits 78c max and the other one is always up in the 90's at x45! It's really a crap shoot with the cpu's and my "bad" one is the worst I've seen for heat, although the x45 clock is achieved at only a little more voltage than the cooler running cpu.
Going to water cooling made about a 11 or 12c temperature drop on the "good" 3770K from a NH-D12, while the "bad" one has always been water cooled. The hot one has even been lapped but no difference in temps.
As for the difference in core temps, it could be a bad TIM or the sink might need reseating, but just as likely is the cpu itself. My hot cpu shows the same discrepancy in temps across cores, but I have a 2600K that does the same thing and I never worried about it much if I know I have a good TIM application.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> You can do anything you want but if you want to adhere to the conventional safe cpu voltage (<1.4) and temperature (<90) then you have very little room for 48 multiplier. Maybe increase bclk or consider extreme cooling (i.e., ln2, etc.).


I'd recommend against it, just because I don't like going over 1.4v or 90c. Your chip might degrade uncomfortably quick if you plan on using it as your 24/7 setting. With my own 3570K, I went all the way to 5.0Ghz stable (13+ hours of prime), but i never use it apart from benchmarks. It's all up to what you comfortable with.


----------



## TitoJenks

Here is my 24/7 stable ivy bridge submission. I ran a custom blend for just over 17 hours with no WHEA errors.

I'm using a CM Hyper 212+ and am getting some fairly high temps on my cores while running Prime







(normal use doesn't max more than ~65C - 67C on the hottest core). I've been reading around a few different threads to determine if these temps are in line with the cooling that the 212+ is able to provide a 3770k or whether or not I need to reseat my cooler. I'm most likely going to reseat in a few days to see if I can get my temps down...if not I may need to consider a better cooling solution.

Any additional advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lero

Here is my contribution

ASUS P8Z77-V Pro - BIOS 1504
Core i7 3770K - Batch L212B298
H100 on minimal, 23-33C on idle (stock fans, pull from top out of the case)

BIOS Settings

ASUS MultiCore Enhancement: Disabled
Turbo Ratio: Manual
Ratio Synchronizing Control: Enabled
1/2/3/4-Core Ratio Limit: 45
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Ultra High (75%)
VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled (default)
CPU Voltage: Manual - 1.200V (varies 1.202/1.204/1.206 on BIOS, varies 1.208/1.216 on CPU-Z under load)
DRAM Voltage: 1.500 (this is what X.M.P changed, default is Auto)
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto (default) - shows 1.816V on BIOS

Everything else is set to Auto (default).

Prime95: custom - 8K to 4096K - 6600MB - 15 minutes each

I'm still tweaking to see if i can get a lower voltage on vcore and stable. Any tips?










larger image: http://i.imgur.com/tdxE1.png


----------



## InterSpectra

^

Nice, pretty much the same voltage my setup maxes out on. One weird thing I did with my voltage tweak, because running 4.5 GHz is still within the stock maximum VID, I personally found it extremely difficult to fit an offset curve *line* where maximum CPU usage = maximum voltage usage (and not a humpback curve like the stock voltage runs). My PLL is at 1.575 V, and I don't see any weird problems from it thus far.

So finally running fine no problems for a while now, instead I'm on manual voltage, 1.175V + Extreme LLC, this puts my idle voltage at 1.18 and peaks 1.20, at very most rounds off to 1.21V when I render videos for hours.

My temperatures are slightly lower at peak, but yours are still within acceptable ranges. I ran a few tests overtime, I'll list them here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/540_20#post_17279079

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/1320_20#post_17615789

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/1380_20#post_17690642

Hope this gives you some more insight, probably won't be able to straight copy this stuff without tweaking.

Good luck!


----------



## raybasto

I recently build PC. Asus P8Z77-V Pro, 3770K @ 4.2 Ghz, Gskill Sniper 8 gb 2133 MHz, and a Corsair 400r with an H60.

I wanted to overclock to 4.2 Ghz at 1.25 Vcore. It is running Prime95 right now at 60 degrees and during idle, it runs at about 35 degrees.

A little help optimizing my BIOS settings would be much appreciated! Do you think it is possible to lower my Vcore a bit; if so, to what? Also, how does the rest of my BIOS look?

Here is an overview of my BIOS settings along with a screen shot of my CPU-Z overview (Please disregard the Xsplit settings).
AI Overclock Tuner: XMP
XMP Profile: 1
BLK: 100.0
Turbo Ratio: Manual
1 Core Ratio Limit: Auto
2 Core Ratio Limit: Auto
3 Core Ratio Limit: Auto
4 Core Ratio Limit: Auto
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Auto
CPU Voltage: Manual @ 1.25 Vcore
iGPU Voltage: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.6V
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
CPU Ratio: 42
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology: Enabled
CPU Load-Line-Calibration: High
CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto
CPU Power Phase Control: Auto
CPU Current Capability: 100%
Hypertheading: Enabled
Sata Mode Selection: AHCI
All 9 Fans set on Turbo Profile


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raybasto*
> 
> I recently build PC. Asus P8Z77-V Pro, 3770K @ 4.2 Ghz, Gskill Sniper 8 gb 2133 MHz, and a Corsair 400r with an H60.
> I wanted to overclock to 4.2 Ghz at 1.25 Vcore. It is running Prime95 right now at 60 degrees and during idle, it runs at about 35 degrees.
> A little help optimizing my BIOS settings would be much appreciated! Do you think it is possible to lower my Vcore a bit; if so, to what? Also, how does the rest of my BIOS look?


Most chip can actually reach 4.2 without even touching voltage. You could try set Vcore back to auto and see how it goes. Voltage should be around 1.10 to 1.16v (roughly). If auto doesn't work, just increase vcore till stable


----------



## raybasto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Most chip can actually reach 4.2 without even touching voltage. You could try set Vcore back to auto and see how it goes. Voltage should be around 1.10 to 1.16v (roughly). If auto doesn't work, just increase vcore till stable


Actually, auto set it at 1.312 VCore so I ramped it down to manual 4.2 GHz 1.2 VCore Prime95 stable at high 30s degrees min/high 60s mid 70s max temperatures. Do you think I will be able to overclock it still to 4.3 GHz at that VCore and temperatures? Thanks in advance


----------



## shredzy

Apart from setting a voltage for Vcore/DRAM/PLL is there any advantage for keeping the rest of the voltage values on "auto"? Cause I notice alot of people here using Auto instead of setting its stock value.

I just find the vcore needed to keep my 3770K stable at 4.5GHz is ridiculous compared to others.


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I just find the vcore needed to keep my 3770K stable at 4.5GHz is ridiculous compared to others.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raybasto*
> 
> Actually, auto set it at 1.312 VCore so I ramped it down to manual 4.2 GHz 1.2 VCore Prime95 stable at high 30s degrees min/high 60s mid 70s max temperatures. Do you think I will be able to overclock it still to 4.3 GHz at that VCore and temperatures? Thanks in advance


1.24V should keep 4.5 extremely stable, and bring some nice low temps along with it.

and the H100 in your rig should keep the 3770k around 55-62*C at 4.5ghz


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Apart from setting a voltage for Vcore/DRAM/PLL is there any advantage for keeping the rest of the voltage values on "auto"? Cause I notice alot of people here using Auto instead of setting its stock value.
> I just find the vcore needed to keep my 3770K stable at 4.5GHz is ridiculous compared to others.


What is Ridiculous?.. I have an offset of + .035 for 4.5 to be stable. That gives 1.28v loaded. And .098 Idle.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> 1.24V should keep 4.5 extremely stable, and bring some nice low temps along with it.
> and the H100 in your rig should keep the 3770k around 55-62*C at 4.5ghz


Anything lower than 1.29V it will bluescreen while running LinX, while running LinX max temp was 92C so I can't really go any higher due to the temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> What is Ridiculous?.. I have an offset of + .035 for 4.5 to be stable. That gives 1.28v loaded. And .098 Idle.


I'm just comparing it to majority of other 3770K users here with similar batches. I would love to have a chip that can 4.5 @ 1.24V

.098V idle? Guess you keep on speedstep/C1E etc?


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Anything lower than 1.29V it will bluescreen while running LinX, while running LinX max temp was 92C so I can't really go any higher due to the temp.
> I'm just comparing it to majority of other 3770K users here with similar batches. I would love to have a chip that can 4.5 @ 1.24V
> .098V idle? Guess you keep on speedstep/C1E etc?


Yep. It's on


----------



## shredzy

Hmm interesting...

I've always used a fixed voltage w/ no speedstep/C1E on (still stuck in the 775/1366 days!)..now I've decided to change that and use the offset and speedstep/C1E on.

My VID is 1.30V so I set the offset to -0.025, PLL to 1.50V and enabled PLL Overvoltage. So the load voltage is at 1.28V and so far its stable....I couldn't do that with a fixed 1.28V. No WHEA errors as well, hopefully it stays this way!

EDIT: Now at -0.010...get random whea warnings everynow and then


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> What is Ridiculous?.. I have an offset of + .035 for 4.5 to be stable. That gives 1.28v loaded. And .098 Idle.


Hmm, for my i5-3570k at 4.5 I did an offset of + .025 and my idle is like 1.008v

:-/ I want .098


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherfo*
> 
> Hmm, for my i5-3570k at 4.5 I did an offset of + .025 and my idle is like 1.008v
> :-/ I want .098


Different Cpu's we have .. not sure about the lowest stable idle volts on 3570k


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> Different Cpu's we have .. not sure about the lowest stable idle volts on 3570k


.98v is where it idled on defaults, but the + .025 offset boosted it.

I've done IBT on 10 passes on high.

I'm gearing up for the prime 12 hour run. Is there a particular setup for custom blend, or do I just leave the defaults and change the ram size?


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherfo*
> 
> .98v is where it idled on defaults, but the + .025 offset boosted it.
> I've done IBT on 10 passes on high.
> I'm gearing up for the prime 12 hour run. Is there a particular setup for custom blend, or do I just leave the defaults and change the ram size?


Nothing wrong with Blend.. just find what 80% of your total available ram is and let it rip.. Thats all i would change is the Ram size..


----------



## Ukkooh

How much is it safe to reduce the pll voltage? It is 1.8V right now and I thought I could lower it a little to see if my temps improve. Does lowering it affect stability?


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> How much is it safe to reduce the pll voltage? It is 1.8V right now and I thought I could lower it a little to see if my temps improve. Does lowering it affect stability?


1.6V is the lowest most people recommend. There is one person doing 1.5 1.8 is stock. Going too low can cause issues with resuming from sleep/hibernate. 1.6-1.8 is generally safe.


----------



## Ukkooh

I did a quick test with 1.6v pll voltage and my hottest core was actually 2c hotter in IBT than what it was with 1.8v pll voltage. Any reasonable explanation for this?


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherfo*
> 
> 1.6V is the lowest most people recommend. There is one person doing 1.5 1.8 is stock. Going too low can cause issues with resuming from sleep/hibernate. 1.6-1.8 is generally safe.


I saw that someone doing 1.5 and found it curious that 1.586 is the lowest value I can even choose for it. I guess his motherboard goes further than mine. I have an almost stable 4.8 GHz setting (one set of few WHEA errors with high prime+use) with PLL set to 1.586. I do have overvoltage enabled.


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I did a quick test with 1.6v pll voltage and my hottest core was actually 2c hotter in IBT than what it was with 1.8v pll voltage. Any reasonable explanation for this?


Nothing more reasonable than "results may vary"

Edit: Or Ambient temps


----------



## BiG_LiG

Finally got round to doing the 12 hour run. This is my 3570K @ 4.8GHz on air cooling for 13 hours, so far.



Hope this is all the right info to join?


----------



## Systemlord

Why does my batch number (Batch #3224A925, Core i7 3770K) not start with a letter like everyone else? However it does have a circle with lowercase e4 after the batch number.

*BiG_LiG*, those are nice temperatures for 4.8GHz!


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Why does my batch number (Batch #3224A925, Core i7 3770K) not start with a letter like everyone else? However it does have a circle with lowercase e4 after the batch number.


i think the ones that start with a letter are from costa rica and the the one with a # are malya


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Why does my batch number (Batch #3224A925, Core i7 3770K) not start with a letter like everyone else? However it does have a circle with lowercase e4 after the batch number.
> 
> *BiG_LiG*, those are nice temperatures for 4.8GHz!


Yeah I was surprised. Considering my TIM is Arctic Ceramique that's about seven years old, I had nothing else and found it in the attic.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> i think the ones that start with a letter are from costa rica and the the one with a # are malya


It does say, "Made in Costa Rica" and S-Spec S-ROPL on the label. Since there's no first letter in the batch number is there a good chance this is fresh silicon rather than older?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> It does say, "Made in Costa Rica" and S-Spec S-ROPL on the label. Since there's no first letter in the batch number is there a good chance this is fresh silicon rather than older?


im not sure how to read a batch but theres a way to read them to know, i just dont know and never took the time to remember lol


----------



## Prezesiak

Example: L707A723
1st letter or digit = plant code
0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
1 = Cavite, Philippines
3 = Costa Rica
6 = Chandler, Arizona
7 = Philippines
8 = Leixlip, Ireland
9 = Penang, Malaysia
L = Malaysia
Q = Malaysia
R = Manila, Philippines
Y = Leixlip, Ireland

2nd digit = Year of production: (2007)

3rd & 4th digits = week: (7th week )

5th - 8th digits= lot number: (723)

10th - 13th digits = serialization code (---)


----------



## Stharks

Here is my entry! I'm new in these forums and bought new components including a sweet 3770k few weeks ago and when I discovered this club I thought I should give it a shot since I was already thinking about overclocking (who would not!). Note that the min temps are high but its because I started realtemp right after prime!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prezesiak*
> 
> Example: L707A723
> 1st letter or digit = plant code
> 0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
> 1 = Cavite, Philippines
> 3 = Costa Rica
> 6 = Chandler, Arizona
> 7 = Philippines
> 8 = Leixlip, Ireland
> 9 = Penang, Malaysia
> L = Malaysia
> Q = Malaysia
> R = Manila, Philippines
> Y = Leixlip, Ireland
> 
> 2nd digit = Year of production: (2007)
> 
> 3rd & 4th digits = week: (7th week )
> 
> 5th - 8th digits= lot number: (723)
> 
> 10th - 13th digits = serialization code (---)


So by your information mine was manufactured in Costa Rica in 2012 (2), 24th week and lot number 925. So mine is pretty recently baked!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Here is my submission. (Note: I wish I would've ran 80-90% ram usage; however, I did tell prime95 to run with 4096MB of ram)

I hope it doesn't matter if I didn't screenshot my batch and cooler.

But, my batch is #3221C092 and my cooler is a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Single Fan

Thanks


----------



## dos659

Anyone tried to OC the i5 3570k on Asus p8z68-V pro with the latest bios?

i tried a little bit with about the same settings i had for my 2500k with different Vcore. I used 1.32 vcore for 4.5ghz for the 3570k for 4.5ghz and im getting bsod 124 on 4096k with 90% of ram in prime 95 after 1 minute... Isnt 1.32 enought for 4.5ghz?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> Anyone tried to OC the i5 3570k on Asus p8z68-V pro with the latest bios?
> i tried a little bit with about the same settings i had for my 2500k with different Vcore. I used 1.32 vcore for 4.5ghz for the 3570k for 4.5ghz and im getting bsod 124 on 4096k with 90% of ram in prime 95 after 1 minute... Isnt 1.32 enought for 4.5ghz?


I am currently OC'd to 4.5ghz with my i5-3570k @ 1.20V @ 12+ hour Prime95 stable run. However, I am turbo OC'd. I would think 1.32 vcore would be enough for 4.5ghz on a multipler if all other values were unchanged. But, some people report better vcores at better ghz. You have to remember, some people chips perform the same mark at lower voltages. That's just how it is. Not any one chip is 100% the same even though they are the same model. Also, I have been seeing with alot of people that the Ivy is much more vcore hungry at higher ghz levels than sandy.


----------



## dos659

its not gonna work if i leave everything on auto and just change the multiplier to 45 and the vcore to 1.32... thats for sure... I mean there are so many setting like LLC, EPU, VCCIO, VTT, power saving states...

Is there anyone who overclocked the 3570K on the Asus P8Z68 V PRO?? to discuss the settings?


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I am currently OC'd to 4.5ghz with my i5-3570k @ 1.20V @ 12+ hour Prime95 stable run. However, I am turbo OC'd. I would think 1.32 vcore would be enough for 4.5ghz on a multipler if all other values were unchanged. But, some people report better vcores at better ghz. You have to remember, some people chips perform the same mark at lower voltages. That's just how it is. Not any one chip is 100% the same even though they are the same model. Also, I have been seeing with alot of people that the Ivy is much more vcore hungry at higher ghz levels than sandy.


Are you getting whea errors at that voltage?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dos659*
> 
> its not gonna work if i leave everything on auto and just change the multiplier to 45 and the vcore to 1.32... thats for sure... I mean there are so many setting like LLC, EPU, VCCIO, VTT, power saving states...
> Is there anyone who overclocked the 3570K on the Asus P8Z68 V PRO?? to discuss the settings?


You're right. But many have achieved clock speeds at that voltage by messing with a few settings per the guides. There is an ivy bridge asus overclocking guide in the intel cpu section.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherfo*
> 
> Are you getting whea errors at that voltage?


No. I am not. I ran Prime95 for 12+ and Intel Burn. Passed everything around 70C average temps. No BSODs. No WHEA errors. However, I am running integrated graphics. I do not yet have a dedicated gpu. I have seen a lot of WHEA errors pertain to PCI-E cases. So, when I buy my dedicated gpu card soon, it is a possibility I could run into WHEA errors then.


----------



## bufu994

Hi I just got my ivy 2 days ago








still running the prime i may leave it even more

not sure if I should OC more

I have it on x45 x45 x44 x44 1.2V

i have real hard time ocing my ram .....

guys is my CPU good or it sucks ???



when I started my room temperature was a lot higher...
and i dont have AC in my room .....


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994*
> 
> Hi I just got my ivy 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still running the prime i may leave it even more
> 
> not sure if I should OC more
> 
> I have it on x45 x45 x44 x44 1.2V
> 
> i have real hard time ocing my ram .....
> 
> guys is my CPU good or it sucks ???
> 
> 
> 
> when I started my room temperature was a lot higher...
> and i dont have AC in my room .....


Looks good, you should OC via BIOS and you can probably get 45x across all cores.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994*
> 
> Hi I just got my ivy 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still running the prime i may leave it even more
> not sure if I should OC more
> I have it on x45 x45 x44 x44 1.2V
> i have real hard time ocing my ram .....
> guys is my CPU good or it sucks ???
> 
> when I started my room temperature was a lot higher...
> and i dont have AC in my room .....


Looking good bro. That's where my Turbo OC is at except my ratio limit is set all to 45. My temps are a little higher than yours as well. Good work. You could probably push it a little more. I plan on it as well. My temps maxed out at 77C on prime for 14+ hrs. I have a little more wiggle room. Also have a Delta CPU fan on the way.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Looks good, you should OC via BIOS and you can probably get 45x across all cores.


+1 to this


----------



## Arkaridge

Quick question. I've been trying to set a new 'Green' overclock and just wanted someone to confirm that an under volt would increase life span of the CPU, compared to stock voltage.

I've been running 4.3Ghz stable at 1.068V for 1-2 weeks now.
I got no idea on then next time I'll upgrade... could be like 4-5 years. Hence I reverted down from 5Ghz, since I'm pretty sure my CPU would degrade before that time.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Quick question. I've been trying to set a new 'Green' overclock and just wanted someone to confirm that an under volt would increase life span of the CPU, compared to stock voltage.
> 
> I've been running 4.3Ghz stable at 1.068V for 1-2 weeks now.
> I got no idea on then next time I'll upgrade... could be like 4-5 years. Hence I reverted down from 5Ghz, since I'm pretty sure my CPU would degrade before that time.


Undervolting won't really increase CPU life, and running at let's say 1.35vcore with good temps would probably still last about 8 years. CPUs are extremely hard to break and Ivy Bridge is even more resilient to degrade or damage. If you're scared, Intel will basically honor their warranty and let you send yours in (3 year warranty) and it only takes them around 3 days to get it to you if you pay the $25 rush service. Cheap and you can OC your CPU. Not like they can tell if you OCd it.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Undervolting won't really increase CPU life, and running at let's say 1.35vcore with good temps would probably still last about 8 years. CPUs are extremely hard to break and Ivy Bridge is even more resilient to degrade or damage. If you're scared, Intel will basically honor their warranty and let you send yours in (3 year warranty) and it only takes them around 3 days to get it to you if you pay the $25 rush service. Cheap and you can OC your CPU. Not like they can tell if you OCd it.


oh sweet. =O
I guess I might as well revert back to my old settings then. 5Ghz ftw >=D

ty


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Undervolting won't really increase CPU life, and running at let's say 1.35vcore with good temps would probably still last about 8 years. CPUs are extremely hard to break and Ivy Bridge is even more resilient to degrade or damage. If you're scared, Intel will basically honor their warranty and let you send yours in (3 year warranty) and it only takes them around 3 days to get it to you if you pay the $25 rush service. Cheap and you can OC your CPU. Not like they can tell if you OCd it.
> 
> 
> 
> oh sweet. =O
> I guess I might as well revert back to my old settings then. 5Ghz ftw >=D
> 
> ty
Click to expand...

Yea, I was running 1.45 at one point and even went to 1.58vcore (yes 1.58 on air) for benchmarking.


----------



## DOM.

It all is a gamble i had a 2600k crap out cuz of the mb and it took 2 hd's

And everything was at stock clocks so there's a lot of things that can happen

I would run whatever speed your happy with


----------



## Swag

I say this because Ivy is a whole lot more resilient to degrade. Sandy is actually very prone to degrade. Especially since many people OC using such high vcore. Anyway, I'm loving my new OC and Folding. I'm at [email protected] and I have been folding for the last 24h. Now, I get the same PPD as I was on 4.8 but with lower temps and vcore. All my benchmarks seem to show barely any lower scores.







So happy!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Quick question. I've been trying to set a new 'Green' overclock and just wanted someone to confirm that an under volt would increase life span of the CPU, compared to stock voltage.
> I've been running 4.3Ghz stable at 1.068V for 1-2 weeks now.
> I got no idea on then next time I'll upgrade... could be like 4-5 years. Hence I reverted down from 5Ghz, since I'm pretty sure my CPU would degrade before that time.


Theres one factor you arent considering. Your power bill. Lol. Especially if its your 24/7 rig and if you're folding. I like my turbo OC.


----------



## Arkaridge

Funny you should mention that. I just got my power bill and noticed a huge jump in the average power consumption in the past month or so. Same time I built my rig and ran endless hours of prime getting overclocks stable. Might just be a coincidence, but It's giving me more incentive to stick with a lower speed. Not like I really need that higher clock.


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Funny you should mention that. I just got my power bill and noticed a huge jump in the average power consumption in the past month or so. Same time I built my rig and ran endless hours of prime getting overclocks stable. Might just be a coincidence, but It's giving me more incentive to stick with a lower speed. Not like I really need that higher clock.


There is no place for panic! In the winter time you heater does not need to be on -> more over you will be payed extra for making money with computer -> pure "green" technology


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Funny you should mention that. I just got my power bill and noticed a huge jump in the average power consumption in the past month or so. Same time I built my rig and ran endless hours of prime getting overclocks stable. Might just be a coincidence, but It's giving me more incentive to stick with a lower speed. Not like I really need that higher clock.


Yeppp. I live in Louisiana, so the average day its 100+ feel like. Which makes my air conditioner run a lot more. I defintely don't need my power bill more than it already is. I think OCing is overrated in a lot of instances. I love the Turbo OC because I only use the speeds when I need it. Otherwise, I am running very power efficient.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kope*
> 
> There is no place for panic! In the winter time you heater does not need to be on -> more over you will be payed extra for making money with computer -> pure "green" technology


Haha this is funny. On a better note, my computer sits by a window elevated on my desk. During the winter, I plan to keep my heater off. With two laptops, my OC'd beast, my 42 in plasma tv, 1200w surround, ps3, and hd cable box.. Thats plenty of heat. I am glad I OC'd mine during the summer because I think during the winter, I could have had a higher clocked stable build that would've become unstable when it gets 80 degrees in my room because its 100+ outside.


----------



## Swag

I've OC'd the bloomfield and its TDP is already 135 and when I OC, it goes about 50 more. To me, Ivy Bridge is saving me money.


----------



## Vel933

My submission, ambient temp rose to 30 during testing so my temps were rather high, wish i had gotten a better chip. During normal conditions with the ac on it hovered around 75 so not that bad for a single tower cooler.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vel933*
> 
> My submission, ambient temp rose to almost 30 during testing so my temps were rather high, wish i had gotten a better chip.
> Not to terrible for a single tower cooler though.


Nice. Those temps are pretty high though IMO. A lot of people like to stay below the 90 C threshold with a 12+ hour prime run. One core reached a max of 96 C. Some people may argue here that is too high. I would run Intel burn test. If you get into the 100 C range with it, I would back of or reconfigure. Also, what cooler are you using? What is your setup?

My i5-3570k is at 4.5ghz @ 1.20v and it peaks at 77 or so C. You may have just gotten a last place finisher chip my man.


----------



## Vel933

Using a havik 140 im still runing prime going to re post at 18 hours currently I'm at 80 on my highest core after 14 hours so I'm going to blame the heat on very high ambient temps, that why i turned on the ac.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vel933*
> 
> Using a havik 140 im still runing prime going to re post at 18 hours currently I'm at 80 on my highest core after 14 hours so I'm going to blame the heat on very high ambient temps, that why i turned on the ac.


LOL. That'll do it. Re-post when finished. That cooler is a higher end air cooler and should perform pretty good.


----------



## ggll

Hi guys,

I just moved from an old P35/Q6600 setup (mild OC to 3.4GHz) to a MSI Z77A-G45/i5-3570K retail (batch 32218119, Costa Rica) with TrueSpirit 120 cooler.

I read about half the thread here, and it looks like my chip is one of the worst! I could not get it WHEA stable at 44 Turbo at all, at least not up to 1.35V which is all I was willing to pump into it. Even at 4.3T I need 1.315V!

Luckily Amazon UK has a v. good returns policy (very unusual among UK sellers) so I'm waiting on a new chip tomorrow. I could've settled on 44T stable, but I'm not settling for 4.3T at that kind of voltage!

One Q, on the MSI board, it seems I cannot get a fixed multiplier, even with EIST / Turbo / C1e / Cstates disabled. And Win7 complains at boot about not being able to enable some CPU power saving features due to 'firmware problems' (I guess firmware=BIOS). Any ideas?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggll*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I just moved from an old P35/Q6600 setup (mild OC to 3.4GHz) to a MSI Z77A-G45/i5-3570K retail (batch 32218119, Costa Rica) with TrueSpirit 120 cooler.
> I read about half the thread here, and it looks like my chip is one of the worst! I could not get it WHEA stable at 44 Turbo at all, at least not up to 1.35V which is all I was willing to pump into it. Even at 4.3T I need 1.315V!
> Luckily Amazon UK has a v. good returns policy (very unusual among UK sellers) so I'm waiting on a new chip tomorrow. I could've settled on 44T stable, but I'm not settling for 4.3T at that kind of voltage!
> One Q, on the MSI board, it seems I cannot get a fixed multiplier, even with EIST / Turbo / C1e / Cstates disabled. And Win7 complains at boot about not being able to enable some CPU power saving features due to 'firmware problems' (I guess firmware=BIOS). Any ideas?


Sorry about you getting a last finisher chip bro.

I have the exaxt same mobo/cpu combo as you and I am at 4.5ghz stable. (Refer to sig)

If you have read this thread, please refer to these:

Z77A-g45 OCN owners thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1251630/official-msi-z77a-owners-discussion-information-support-thread-and-club-gd65-gd55-g45/290

OC template: http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=159647.0

I believe these two links will help you a great deal. The first is the owners thread here. The second is a template for a Green OC utltizing Turbo to get you to 4.5ghz.


----------



## ggll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> If you have read this thread, please refer to these:
> Z77A-g45 OCN owners thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1251630/official-msi-z77a-owners-discussion-information-support-thread-and-club-gd65-gd55-g45/290
> OC template: http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=159647.0
> I believe these two links will help you a great deal.


Thanks man, I think I stumbled & read some of the MSI owner's thread too (but will read some more). I pretty much figured it all out - but the chip just sucks. I wouldn't mind but it seems to suck especially bad







- has anyone reported a worse chip?

I hope it's not a trend with the recent batches - is Costa Rica known to be bad?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggll*
> 
> Thanks man, I think I stumbled & read some of the MSI owner's thread too (but will read some more). I pretty much figured it all out - but the chip just sucks. I wouldn't mind but it seems to suck especially bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - has anyone reported a worse chip?
> I hope it's not a trend with the recent batches - is Costa Rica known to be bad?


My chip was from costa rica. Let us know what the new temps are on the new chip.

No problem either. Here to help.


----------



## Vel933

I posted over my old submission hit 17.5 hours, having the ac on drooped my temps by about 15 degrees hah, got to love the summer heat.
here it is


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vel933*
> 
> I posted over my old submission hit 17.5 hours, having the ac on drooped my temps by about 15 degrees hah, got to love the summer heat.
> here it is


LOL. You are gutsy with those temps. 96 C? I get scared when it hits 80 C. LOL. I am about to grow a pair though and turn up my ratio.







. "SCREW THE POWER BILL!!!"


----------



## Vel933

Ha yea with a closed room with no ac it gets rather toasty but normally its not bad.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vel933*
> 
> Ha yea with a closed room with no ac it gets rather toasty but normally its not bad.


I feel ya. I live in northern louisiana. Its been 100+ daily. Not good for temps. Come winter time though, the window is gonna be cracked and ratio up. haha


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vel933*
> 
> I posted over my old submission hit 17.5 hours, having the ac on drooped my temps by about 15 degrees hah, got to love the summer heat.
> here it is


Dang man... You must have some pretty high ambient temps, or maybe the cooler is on funny.

I love my Havik 140 >=D


----------



## Vel933

Yea at the highest i was at 31 degrees then i turned on the ac and drooped from 90 down to 75 hah, i love the Havik also looks way better than d14


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vel933*
> 
> Yea at the highest i was at 31 degrees then i turned on the ac and drooped from 90 down to 75 hah, i love the Havik also looks way better than d14


Good point you make here. Air cooling is only as efficient as the temperature of the room or environment it is in.


----------



## ti20n

Note on Prime and Ivy 'degradation':

Call me crazy, but I've done a lot of Prime Blend 6GB runs while overclocking my RAM. After *500+ hours of Priming* (6-18 hours at a time), my [email protected] now needs about *0.010v* more than originally. That difference is small enough that we can call it "break-in period" instead of "degradation" 

This is to confirm that sure, initial stable OC voltage may not hold forever; but if I can do 500h+ of Prime and only see that small difference, then people shouldn't be afraid of Priming more than 12h to verify their OC.

EDIT: now that I think about it, the total count may be closer to *2000+ hours*, since I've been Priming non-stop since I built this rig in June...


----------



## ggll

Got my new 3570k today, a keeper - the old chip really was an abortion.

Code:



Code:


OLD: Costa Rica, Batch 3321B119
NEW: Malaysia  , Batch L222A982

Here's how they compare at stock 3800Turbo (+Enhanced)

Code:



Code:


  OLD:        idle              prime27.7.2 Blend
   VID range: 1.16/1.19/1.25 -> 1.32
   V (CPU-z): 1.03           -> 1.23
   Temps    :                -> ~60,66-70(72peak)

  NEW:        idle              prime27.7.2 Blend
   VID range: 1.11/1.13/1.16 -> 1.18
   V (CPU-z): 0.93           -> 1.10
   Temps    : 29/25/30/28    -> 54/58/59/56(61peak)

Quite a lot lower voltage/temps.

I've found my sweet spot, 4.6Turbo (enhanced) @ 1.31V (Prime loaded: CPU-z 1.288V / multimeter: 1.328V), everything else on Auto.
Prime 27.7.2 Blend-stable for 13 hours with no WHEA warnings.

In fact with this chip I haven't had a _single_ WHEA warning during any of my experimentation or Priming (it will just BSOD when voltage gets too low) - whereas I got hundreds with the old chip, often needing 3 or more V notches to correct. That suggests to me that WHEA warnings are the sign of a flakey chip - or (guessing) maybe a thermal hotspot, bad internal TIM application?

Anyway, happy







.

Details:


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Note on Prime and Ivy 'degradation':
> Call me crazy, but I've done a lot of Prime Blend 6GB runs while overclocking my RAM. After *500+ hours of Priming* (6-18 hours at a time), my [email protected] now needs about *0.010v* more than originally. That difference is small enough that we can call it "break-in period" instead of "degradation"
> This is to confirm that sure, initial stable OC voltage may not hold forever; but if I can do 500h+ of Prime and only see that small difference, then people shouldn't be afraid of Priming more than 12h to verify their OC.
> EDIT: now that I think about it, the total count may be closer to *2000+ hours*, since I've been Priming non-stop since I built this rig in June...


What vcore were you at?


----------



## ti20n

Went from 1.30v to 1.31v


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Went from 1.30v to 1.31v


Aren't you going to age your board faster by stressing it all the time, Prime95 is as bad as it will ever get so you components must be in hell!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Aren't you going to age your board faster by stressing it all the time, Prime95 is as bad as it will ever get so you components must be in hell!


intel burn test / linpack is worse and yea you can degrade ur chip by prime 95 all the time but it takes a long time.. ive done like 400-500 hours on this chip lol no degrade yet


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The Temp are 76/80/80/76

vCore is 1.35v

20 Hours Run.


----------



## Vel933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 
> The Temp are 76/80/80/76
> vCore is 1.35v
> 20 Hours Run.


At lest we bolth got bad chips


----------



## guitarizt

Is there any cause for concern that the grease on the ivy bridge will need to be replaced after a few years? I'm worried that ivy cpu's might not last as long as sb.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Anyone willing to help update this thread please contact me via PM. Unfortunately due to the time I have free I am unable to stay on top of things and it would be a great help to me and OCN. last update made on page 94


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*


PM'd


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vel933*
> 
> At lest we bolth got bad chips


How is that bad?


----------



## Vel933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> How is that bad?


We bolth need over 1.3 volts for 4.6 but then again ive got a i7







and i almost hit 100


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vel933*
> 
> We bolth need over 1.3 volts for 4.6 but then again ive got a i7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i almost hit 100


I don't consider 1.3volts for 4.6ghz bad. Some people can't even get 4.6ghz STABLE. Be thankful.


----------



## andrew grp

ok. Those of you who have removed the IHS I have a question here: How did you remount it without moving it?

Seriously, it seems it's more difficult than cutting the silicone lol.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrew grp*
> 
> ok. Those of you who have removed the IHS I have a question here: How did you remount it without moving it?
> Seriously, it seems it's more difficult than cutting the silicone lol.


I saw a video when they guy takes it without the IHS on and drops it into the mobo, then puts the IHS on top carefully, then latches down the mobo lever.


----------



## ggll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I don't consider 1.3volts for 4.6ghz bad. Some people can't even get 4.6ghz STABLE. Be thankful.


Amen. My first chip could only manage 4.3Turbo stable @ 1.3125V!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggll*
> 
> Amen. My first chip could only manage 4.3Turbo stable @ 1.3125V!


Dont you have the same mobo as me? Check my sig. I can't seem to get anything about 4.5ghz turbo stable. I noticed on the other page you didn't turbo OC. You adjusted the cpu ratio. I may go that route soon.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggll*
> 
> Got my new 3570k today, a keeper - the old chip really was an abortion.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> OLD: Costa Rica, Batch 3321B119
> NEW: Malaysia  , Batch L222A982
> 
> Here's how they compare at stock 3800Turbo (+Enhanced)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> OLD:        idle              prime27.7.2 Blend
> VID range: 1.16/1.19/1.25 -> 1.32
> V (CPU-z): 1.03           -> 1.23
> Temps    :                -> ~60,66-70(72peak)
> NEW:        idle              prime27.7.2 Blend
> VID range: 1.11/1.13/1.16 -> 1.18
> V (CPU-z): 0.93           -> 1.10
> Temps    : 29/25/30/28    -> 54/58/59/56(61peak)
> 
> Quite a lot lower voltage/temps.
> I've found my sweet spot, 4.6Turbo (enhanced) @ 1.31V (Prime loaded: CPU-z 1.288V / multimeter: 1.328V), everything else on Auto.
> Prime 27.7.2 Blend-stable for 13 hours with no WHEA warnings.
> In fact with this chip I haven't had a _single_ WHEA warning during any of my experimentation or Priming (it will just BSOD when voltage gets too low) - whereas I got hundreds with the old chip, often needing 3 or more V notches to correct. That suggests to me that WHEA warnings are the sign of a flakey chip - or (guessing) maybe a thermal hotspot, bad internal TIM application?
> Anyway, happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Details:


Is there anyway you could post the mobo cpu spec page? It is the only one not listed above. I would like to compare. Thanks.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> How is that bad?


I had Core i7 920 @ 4.4GHz HT ON @ 1.33v. Thats good. I see some hitting 4.8Ghz with 1.25v. My 2500K was also bad. 4.8Ghz with 1.465v. Cant got that high with 3570K because of the temp and in the end of the day 4.6GHz is enough.


----------



## ggll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Dont you have the same mobo as me? Check my sig. I can't seem to get anything about 4.5ghz turbo stable. I noticed on the other page you didn't turbo OC. You adjusted the cpu ratio. I may go that route soon.


Ah, maybe I misunderstood Turbo then? I assumed that if you enable it (+ enhanced), the manual multiplier then gives you the max Turbo speed. Both TMonitor and Intel's Turbo monitor seem to show Turbo is enabled, and it's bouncing between 16x and 46x as expected.

 
Quote:


> Is there anyway you could post the mobo cpu spec page? It is the only one not listed above. I would like to compare. Thanks.


Sure:


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I had Core i7 920 @ 4.4GHz HT ON @ 1.33v. Thats good. I see some hitting 4.8Ghz with 1.25v. My 2500K was also bad. 4.8Ghz with 1.465v. Cant got that high with 3570K because of the temp and in the end of the day 4.6GHz is enough.


I agree. I can't get my chip 4.6ghz stable with my Turbo Green OC. I like low idle clocks and voltages when I don't need the power. It looks like to go anywhere over 4.5ghz I am going to manually set vcore and give up some of my power saving settings to compensate temp.


----------



## andrew grp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrew grp*
> 
> ok. Those of you who have removed the IHS I have a question here: How did you remount it without moving it?
> Seriously, it seems it's more difficult than cutting the silicone lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a video when they guy takes it without the IHS on and drops it into the mobo, then puts the IHS on top carefully, then latches down the mobo lever.
Click to expand...

Hey, thanks. I tried a few times and temps are better now, 32C and 55 load @ 4.9Ghz. I think it is a big change considering 2 of my cores where getting 105C.









Real Intel...


----------



## Vel933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I agree. I can't get my chip 4.6ghz stable with my Turbo Green OC. I like low idle clocks and voltages when I don't need the power. It looks like to go anywhere over 4.5ghz I am going to manually set vcore and give up some of my power saving settings to compensate temp.


Do it for the good of the people! fold my friend fold faster!


----------



## ggll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I agree. I can't get my chip 4.6ghz stable with my Turbo Green OC. I like low idle clocks and voltages when I don't need the power. It looks like to go anywhere over 4.5ghz I am going to manually set vcore and give up some of my power saving settings to compensate temp.


I'd prefer that too. Why doesn't MSI provide a VCore offset mode like everyone else seems to?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have my Voltage set to 1.35v at BIOS with no off-set. Still get same idle temps and ~ 5W higher power consumption.


----------



## JQuantum

I am priming for the first time.

Prime95 v277, RealTemp 3.70, CPU-Z 1.61
On Win8 x64 RTM

Specs and 12-hr will be done next week if I get time.

Machine normally runs from 31-35 IDLE and 60-65 C load cooled by a Corsair H100.

Regular speeds/voltage is x16 @ 1.056V at idle and x45 @ 1.284-1.294 load
Prime95 load voltage is at 1.332V, idle temp from 31-33C up to 52-59C on load after the first run in a blend, (still running).
Voltage and speed hasn't changed. Base multiplier was changed TurboBoost is disabled, although similar results on Turbo IIRC.

The 800000(8k?) tests bumped the temps a bunch Voltage dropped to 1.32(1.308 is the lowest I saw it drop) still the same speeds but temps are at 63-70 average topping out occasionally to 76.
No errors yet.
512K test the temperatures went back down to <60 - no errors yet... but omg this cpu hated the 8k test not that it failed or anything but still +7-10C 

Anyways I gotta stop it here, gonna try to knock that load voltage down a few. It seems fine at Normal but after x46 multiplier my ability to load the UEFI becomes limited yet win8 will load no problem.

BTW taskmanager is bust in win8?


---
EDIT: quick reset set to Turbo LLC to High LLC dropped dvid to +0 max prime voltage is 1.296v regular max voltage is 1.260, max temp hit by prime is 74 in a quick search for heat. Gonna stick to this for now. My idle voltage moved to ~1.032-1.11 averaging around 1.044.
---

Specs in sig as the 2012 rig.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I don't consider 1.3volts for 4.6ghz bad. Some people can't even get 4.6ghz STABLE. Be thankful.


Yep, 3570K 'average' = 45x, 3770K 'average' = 46x. Although very recent batches could be doing +1x better, but not enough reports to confirm the trend yet.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 
> The Temp are 76/80/80/76
> vCore is 1.35v
> 20 Hours Run.


I can't read CPUZ at all on my about to be replaced 19" monitor, size it up a little please.


----------



## ti20n

I think it's a browser issue. If you open this with a mobile phone, you can probably zoom in. But on IE it will only zoom up to your current screen width.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> I think it's a browser issue. If you open this with a mobile phone, you can probably zoom in. But on IE it will only zoom up to your current screen width.


for me it only takes a portion of the image. View the source image -> http://cdn.overclock.net/3/33/33213064_3570K4.6GhzPrime95Stable2.png instead will open it up to the right size.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggll*
> 
> Ah, maybe I misunderstood Turbo then? I assumed that if you enable it (+ enhanced), the manual multiplier then gives you the max Turbo speed. Both TMonitor and Intel's Turbo monitor seem to show Turbo is enabled, and it's bouncing between 16x and 46x as expected.
> 
> Sure:


I was wanting to see the BIOS CPU SPEC Settings not CPUZ lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vel933*
> 
> Do it for the good of the people! fold my friend fold faster!


Negative. No folding for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggll*
> 
> I'd prefer that too. Why doesn't MSI provide a VCore offset mode like everyone else seems to?


I don't know. I was wondering the same thing. It seems though that mine is in "offset" mode because I get voltages of around .992vcore at idle. But my vcore is set to idle. I really want a full explanation of their "vdroop offset control percentage" setitng. I know what vdroop is. MSI just does stuff a little different from ASUS and Gigabyte.


----------



## ggll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I was wanting to see the BIOS CPU SPEC Settings not CPUZ lol.


Attached, they're all at the F6 (optimised settings) defaults. My whole OC is, except multiplier / Vcore & Enhanced Turbo ON (plus memory stuff).

Although looking at it I should probably disable Overspeed Protection:

*EDIT*: Actually no that's wrong, they're not at F6 defaults (CStates are disabled for one). I tried so many things I lost track. Just enabled that and disabled Overspeed Prot., see if it still holds ...


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggll*
> 
> Attached, they're all at the F6 (optimised settings) defaults. My whole OC is, except multiplier / Vcore & Enhanced Turbo ON (plus memory stuff).
> Although looking at it I should probably disable Overspeed Protection:
> *EDIT*: Actually no that's wrong, they're not at F6 defaults (CStates are disabled for one). I tried so many things I lost track. Just enabled that and disabled Overspeed Prot., see if it still holds ...


That's what I was looking for... MMM. So you adjusted the CPU ratio to 38 38 37 38 then adjusted the CPU multipler to 46?


----------



## ggll

Quote:


> So you adjusted the CPU ratio to 38 38 37 38


No my BIOS defaults to those multiplier limits for some reason. My last chip had different limits (IIRC 38,38,37,36), so the BIOS probably reads those from the chip, based on which cores get the hottest.

But with the manual multiplier it seems to ignore all that anyway (see my earlier TMonitor shot).


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggll*
> 
> No my BIOS defaults to those multiplier limits for some reason. My last chip had different limits (IIRC 38,38,37,36), so the BIOS probably reads those from the chip, based on which cores get the hottest.
> But with the manual multiplier it seems to ignore all that anyway (see my earlier TMonitor shot).


My mobo doesn't do that. I BET when you enable "enhanced turbo" the mobo automatically adjusts the CPU individual core ratios. Because mine has NEVER self adjusted them and I have never enabled "enhanced turbo" in the BIOS.


----------



## shremi

Well I upgraded to a 3770k which is supposed to be a bit better than my 3570k and now I am struggling to get 4.5 stable it seems that i got one of the worst 3770k currently @ 4.5 and 1.320 vcore and prime still gives me the worker has stopped after an hour or so .... I am sooooo frustrated I guess I'll return this chip if it won't do 4.5 stable ....

This sucks


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Well I upgraded to a 3770k which is supposed to be a bit better than my 3570k and now I am struggling to get 4.5 stable it seems that i got one of the worst 3770k currently @ 4.5 and 1.320 vcore and prime still gives me the worker has stopped after an hour or so .... I am sooooo frustrated I guess I'll return this chip if it won't do 4.5 stable ....
> This sucks


Try to get that Costa Rica chip.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Try to get that Costa Rica chip.


This one is from costa rica ..... Also thinking of going back to sandy


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> This one is from costa rica ..... Also thinking of going back to sandy


I have also been seeing that the new i5-3570k Ivy have been performing just as well if not better for overclocking compared to the i7-3770k. I see the best clocks and voltages on the i7-2700k.

My i5 Ivy is nice. 4.5ghz stable no problem at 1.2v air cooled at around 70C


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> This one is from costa rica ..... Also thinking of going back to sandy


are you able to pick your own cpu ?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> are you able to pick your own cpu ?


No. Not from what I have ever seen atleast. Like a mod here says:

"It's a lottery"


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> No. Not from what I have ever seen atleast. Like a mod here says:
> "It's a lottery"


i thought i quoted the wrong guy there for a sec lol

yeah i went trhough like 7 before i found another 6.6-6.5 cpu

i ruined my first one was the same 6.5-6.6, but i de lided and it couldnt even run 6ghz superpi anymore









but both of mine where mayla ive had some costa but none where past 6-6.3

but yes it is like playing the lottery


----------



## shremi

Well i think i spoke a bit too soon...... It could be a ram issue since i upgraded also to a 8gb 1866.... Right now i am testing with my old RAM sticks ill report back if i can get some progress.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Well I upgraded to a 3770k which is supposed to be a bit better than my 3570k and now I am struggling to get 4.5 stable it seems that i got one of the worst 3770k currently @ 4.5 and 1.320 vcore and prime still gives me the worker has stopped after an hour or so .... I am sooooo frustrated I guess I'll return this chip if it won't do 4.5 stable ....
> This sucks


How can you just return the chip? CPU return warranties prevent such returns or do they?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> How can you just return the chip? CPU return warranties prevent such returns or do they?


Amazon has great CS


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Amazon has great CS


Are you saying what I think you saying?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Amazon has great CS


We shall see....


----------



## shremi

Welll it seems that after all it was a RAM issue

I changed the sticks to my old ones and now i have been priming for the last 5 hours...... I'll post an update soon. I was running the custom blend test with 80% memory so i know somehow the RAM was giving me some issues o guess ill start from sqare 1 and update you guys.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Welll it seems that after all it was a RAM issue
> I changed the sticks to my old ones and now i have been priming for the last 5 hours...... I'll post an update soon. I was running the custom blend test with 80% memory so i know somehow the RAM was giving me some issues o guess ill start from sqare 1 and update you guys.


Good thing you figured it out!


----------



## CuaTTeSS

Here's mine











I don't know why temps go up like crazy at 12:57 PM.
In the next few days I'll do more runs maybe, but higher clock and better cooling.

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuaTTeSS*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why temps go up like crazy at 12:57 PM.
> In the next few days I'll do more runs maybe, but higher clock and better cooling.
> Sorry for my bad english


It's as you note - stock cooler needs to be upgraded. And your english was fine.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> It's as you note - stock cooler needs to be upgraded. And your english was fine.


^^^^^THIS^^^^^^

I already want a water cooling loop.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> ^^^^^THIS^^^^^^
> I already want a water cooling loop.


Yes you do! I also have a 212, and they are not bad - much much better than stock - but I now have it on my Kids' rig with the OC'ed 2500K and I replaced it with the H80 on my rig with significantly better results. Even if it is an "all in one" water cooler it is still around 6-8C better on its' medium setting than the 212. I would not want to be using the 3770K on a 212 as my voltage are higher than yours and the temps would force me to lower my OC. You might get better OC too with your cpu under water.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yes you do! I also have a 212, and they are not bad - much much better than stock - but I now have it on my Kids' rig with the OC'ed 2500K and I replaced it with the H80 on my rig with significantly better results. Even if it is an "all in one" water cooler it is still around 6-8C better on its' medium setting than the 212. I would not want to be using the 3770K on a 212 as my voltage are higher than yours and the temps would force me to lower my OC. You might get better OC too with your cpu under water.


6-8C better? Mmm.... I may be in debt with the credit card company this month.


----------



## sliflex

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/981577/width/350/height/700/flags/LL


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> 6-8C better? Mmm.... I may be in debt with the credit card company this month.


Maybe no need as your 4.5GHz @ 1.20v @ 75C already looks very good to me.....

Looks like you have a good chip. Lower voltage and temps than mine and doing very good on your 212 now.

So no need for you to go into debt!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Maybe no need as your 4.5GHz @ 1.20v @ 75C already looks very good to me.....
> Looks like you have a good chip. Lower voltage and temps than mine and doing very good on your 212 now.
> So no need for you to go into debt!


True that bro. I just purchased a u2312hm dell ultra sharp monitor. Im pretty stoked. Next on my list is a case mod, the nzxt hue, some more fan testing, a boot SSD, and a cache SSD. Then a graphics card.


----------



## PCWargamer

I hope I have this correct......

pcwargamer
3770K @ 4.5GHz @ 1.232v
Cooling: Corsair H80
Batch: 3219B383



stable 4_5Ghz.jpg 966k .jpg file


If not, then let me know what else needs to be done.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I hope I have this correct......
> pcwargamer
> 3770K @ 4.5GHz @ 1.232v
> Cooling: Corsair H80
> Batch: 3219B383
> 
> 
> stable 4_5Ghz.jpg 966k .jpg file
> 
> If not, then let me know what else needs to be done.


bad chip?


----------



## ti20n

Not bad, average.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Not bad, average.


Im talking about those temps. Those are up there for that water cooler/voltage/speed.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Not bad, average.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Im talking about those temps. Those are up there for that water cooler/voltage/speed.


Yeah. Not the best chip for temps. I have remounted the cooler many times trying to get a better temp. Only using AS5, but I expected better. The 212 was even worse for it. Ambient temps are pretty high here in this office at home during the day though, which is a major part of the problem. I wish I could get your volts and temps for this OC.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yeah. Not the best chip for temps. I have remounted the cooler many times trying to get a better temp. Only using AS5, but I expected better. The 212 was even worse for it. Ambient temps are pretty high here in this office at home during the day though, which is a major part of the problem. I wish I could get your volts and temps for this OC.


I hate to say it, but the ivy I7 just aint kicking it for a lot of folks. Ivy does run hotter but we have a higher TJ max than Sandy. So we can push it hotter and higher.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yeah. Not the best chip for temps. I have remounted the cooler many times trying to get a better temp. Only using AS5, but I expected better. The 212 was even worse for it. Ambient temps are pretty high here in this office at home during the day though, which is a major part of the problem. I wish I could get your volts and temps for this OC.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, but the ivy I7 just aint kicking it for a lot of folks. Ivy does run hotter but we have a higher TJ max than Sandy. So we can push it hotter and higher.
Click to expand...

And you gotta remember that Ivy is a *WHOLE LOT MORE* resilient to degrade or damage than Sandy. Sandy is just so prone to degrade and this isn't fan boy-ism talking!


----------



## ChronoBodi

here's my results:


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> And you gotta remember that Ivy is a *WHOLE LOT MORE* resilient to degrade or damage than Sandy. Sandy is just so prone to degrade and this isn't fan boy-ism talking!


Even with the temps issue I am very happy with my Ivy 3770k. I loved the Sandy 2500k, and I am happy with the performance increase of the 3770k, but I still do not like the high temps! I am not too concerned about them though as they are really only a issue when I run extream programs like IBT or prime95. Regular use and gaming stays in the 50-60C range. I think 61C is as high as it has ever gone playing a game like Skyrim, even on hot days in the office. I'm fine with that and loving the Ivy performance and still having fun OC'ing and benching it from time to time!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> And you gotta remember that Ivy is a *WHOLE LOT MORE* resilient to degrade or damage than Sandy. Sandy is just so prone to degrade and this isn't fan boy-ism talking!


I believe you about the CPU being resilient in terms of bouncing back from degrading, but where is the proof? I've seen this everywhere but never see any proof.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> here's my results:


Look at this guys 3770k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Even with the temps issue I am very happy with my Ivy 3770k. I loved the Sandy 2500k, and I am happy with the performance increase of the 3770k, but I still do not like the high temps! I am not too concerned about them though as they are really only a issue when I run extream programs like IBT or prime95. Regular use and gaming stays in the 50-60C range. I think 61C is as high as it has ever gone playing a game like Skyrim, even on hot days in the office. I'm fine with that and loving the Ivy performance and still having fun OC'ing and benching it from time to time!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> here's my results:


Good job dude! Makes me want to see if my chip can do that without a BSOD!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Good job dude! Makes me want to see if my chip can do that without a BSOD!


Is that under just a Corsair H80?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Is that under just a Corsair H80?


h60 actually... and all i did was flip on "Advanced Turbo 30" in the mobo's UEFI. and 4.7 ghz right there.

so, 4.7 Ghz is apparently hard to do on other mobos?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

It isn't hard. But you def got a good chip. 4.7ghz at those temps and voltage is great. You could push it a little further, but I wouldn't. An extra 100mhz to 200mhz aint worth an extra 20 degrees C and another .2vcore.


----------



## MotherFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Im talking about those temps. Those are up there for that water cooler/voltage/speed.


Does that cooler have a dual fan config or a single? Stock fans? Different?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherfo*
> 
> Does that cooler have a dual fan config or a single? Stock fans? Different?


Wondering the same?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I hope I have this correct......
> pcwargamer
> 3770K @ 4.5GHz @ 1.232v
> Cooling: Corsair H80
> Batch: 3219B383
> 
> 
> stable 4_5Ghz.jpg 966k .jpg file
> 
> If not, then let me know what else needs to be done.


Hey. Is anyone still verifing these or posting them onto the spreadsheet?

Seems several have completed the requirements, but none are making it to the spreadsheet.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Hey. Is anyone still verifing these or posting them onto the spreadsheet?
> Seems several have completed the requirements, but none are making it to the spreadsheet.


The guy that started this forum has been really busy. He posted about 2 weeks ago asking if anyone would help him with submissions and updating the spreadsheet, I PM'd him and told him I would help him but I have yet to hear from him. He is been AFK every since.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> h60 actually... and all i did was flip on "Advanced Turbo 30" in the mobo's UEFI. and 4.7 ghz right there.
> so, 4.7 Ghz is apparently hard to do on other mobos?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> It isn't hard. But you def got a good chip. 4.7ghz at those temps and voltage is great. You could push it a little further, but I wouldn't. An extra 100mhz to 200mhz aint worth an extra 20 degrees C and another .2vcore.


So I tried to do it with my chip. The good news is that it does not BSOD with failure, the program just errors out. The bad news is my temps are way higher than *ChronoBodi's* even with a lower voltage.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Still good bro!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Still good bro!


Thanks *mrtoyotaco*. I was happy I could even run it and get a screen save before it died again.

You know, I noticed *Chronobodi's* min temps were 15C (15 C ..........59.0 F). That's what I need! If I could get my house temp below 60F I would have much better temps!

But it might just mean that he needs to adjust his realtemps' offsets so that the min temps don't drop below his true ambient...unless he really does have his computer in a room below 59F!

Also, if *Chronobodi's* got to 4.7GHz with some auto tune/oc utility, I bet he could lower his voltage some if he did it himself manually.....his chip might be better than he knows.....


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Thanks *mrtoyotaco*. I was happy I could even run it and get a screen save before it died again.
> You know, I noticed *Chronobodi's* min temps were 15C (15 C ..........59.0 F). That's what I need! If I could get my house temp below 60F I would have much better temps!
> But it might just mean that he needs to adjust his realtemps' offsets so that the min temps don't drop below his true ambient...unless he really does have his computer in a room below 59F!
> Also, if *Chronobodi's* got to 4.7GHz with some auto tune/oc utility, I bet he could lower his voltage some if he did it himself manually.....his chip might be better than he knows.....


He is under water... He uses the Corsair H60. But, it's obvious he likes his room chilly. LOL.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Thanks *mrtoyotaco*. I was happy I could even run it and get a screen save before it died again.
> You know, I noticed *Chronobodi's* min temps were 15C (15 C ..........59.0 F). That's what I need! If I could get my house temp below 60F I would have much better temps!
> But it might just mean that he needs to adjust his realtemps' offsets so that the min temps don't drop below his true ambient...unless he really does have his computer in a room below 59F!
> Also, if *Chronobodi's* got to 4.7GHz with some auto tune/oc utility, I bet he could lower his voltage some if he did it himself manually.....his chip might be better than he knows.....


the auto OC took volts to 1.360, but, it wasn't stable playing borderlands 2, so its on 1.375v now. it only went up 3C in temps, still "cold" for Intel cpus. If this was an Phenom II, it would've exploded and died.

tried 4.8 ghz on 1.4, no dice, Cinebench 11.5 spits errors out. is it even possible for 4.9/5 ghz?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> the auto OC took volts to 1.360, but, it wasn't stable playing borderlands 2, so its on 1.375v now. it only went up 3C in temps, still "cold" for Intel cpus. If this was an Phenom II, it would've exploded and died.
> tried 4.8 ghz on 1.4, no dice, Cinebench 11.5 spits errors out. is it even possible for 4.9/5 ghz?


Theres a few that has broken the 5ghz threshold with the 3770k on air/water. But, more common for 3770k I have been seeing is 4.0ghz - 4.8ghz.


----------



## CuaTTeSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> It's as you note - stock cooler needs to be upgraded. And your english was fine.


Ok









Next week I'll get the case and the 212+.
I can't find a good SSD here, so I still with my slow HDD.








When I get the 212+ I'll do the test again with higher overclock.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuaTTeSS*
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week I'll get the case and the 212+.
> I can't find a good SSD here, so I still with my slow HDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get the 212+ I'll do the test again with higher overclock.


What kind of SSD are you looking for?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> So I tried to do it with my chip. The good news is that it does not BSOD with failure, the program just errors out. The bad news is my temps are way higher than *ChronoBodi's* even with a lower voltage.


no 4.7 for you eh? i wonder..... if it errors out, is it ok to use generally or not? im trying 4.8, wondering what vcore that would take.


----------



## CuaTTeSS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> What kind of SSD are you looking for?


OCZ Vertex/Agility 3 120 Gb.
Here the prices are going up like crazy :/


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuaTTeSS*
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week I'll get the case and the 212+.
> I can't find a good SSD here, so I still with my slow HDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get the 212+ I'll do the test again with higher overclock.


Great. Let us know the temps with your new 212+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> no 4.7 for you eh? i wonder..... if it errors out, is it ok to use generally or not? im trying 4.8, wondering what vcore that would take.


I was able to run the Cinebench at 4.7GHz @ 1.296v, but it would still too often error out of the program at that voltage. I expect I could make it stable with higher vcore.

The 3770k's vcore requirements start to go way up once you get beyond 4.5-4.6GHz. If you are already in the 1.3v+ range for 4.7GHz, then you will probably need 1.4v-1.5v for 4.8GHz.

And no, Cinebench erroring out every once and awhile for me with 4.7GHz @ 1.296v, then it was not stable enough for use. I would need more vcore to make it stable at that clock. And that would mean higher temps, and my temps are already too high. I run my system 24/7 using 4.6GHz @ 1.248v which is more than fine. Running it at 4.7+ would be unnoticeable on any program and run too hot for day-to-day usage. I only go higher when having OC fun benching! Highest OC yet for my chip on the H80 has been 5.1GHz, but I could only run superpi a couple of times and get validated with CPU-Z before the program would error out or the system would blue screen....


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuaTTeSS*
> 
> OCZ Vertex/Agility 3 120 Gb.
> Here the prices are going up like crazy :/


Are you in the US or?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> no 4.7 for you eh? i wonder..... if it errors out, is it ok to use generally or not? im trying 4.8, wondering what vcore that would take.


What is another 100mhz? It isn't worth it. Ivy reminds me of a woman. "You give a her a little bit in the beginning and you get a huge reward, but you have to start giving her a lot more in the long run to get really no reward at all."

With that being said... is 100-200mhz worth maxing out vcore against the limit and raising your temps close to TJ max? No. Not in my opinion it isn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CuaTTeSS*
> 
> OCZ Vertex/Agility 3 120 Gb.
> Here the prices are going up like crazy :/


Newegg has agility 3 on sale right now I believe. 240GB for 149 or 159 after sale price. They just listed it today. Valid for 24 hrs.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Ivy reminds me of a woman. "You give a her a little bit in the beginning and you get a huge reward, but you have to start giving her a lot more in the long run to get really no reward at all."


^^^^^^^^^^So True..........


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> What is another 100mhz? It isn't worth it. Ivy reminds me of a woman. "You give a her a little bit in the beginning and you get a huge reward, but you have to start giving her a lot more in the long run to get really no reward at all."


That's just clasic....LOL


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That's just clasic....LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^So True..........


Yall like that? Lol


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Yall like that? Lol


You could not have said it Better..


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> You could not have said it Better..


Its so true too....


----------



## midniteboss

Here is my submission. I only ran Prime95 for 8 and half hours because I was doing a custom blend with 8 FFT minimum and maximum which is the highest load Prime can do. I could have easily done 12 hours plus but Its very time consuming and unnecessary.



Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midniteboss*
> 
> Here is my submission. I only ran Prime95 for 8 and half hours because I was doing a custom blend with 8 FFT minimum and maximum which is the highest load Prime can do. I could have easily done 12 hours plus but Its very time consuming and unnecessary.
> 
> Tell me what you guys think!


Good place to stay for 24/7 use.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midniteboss*
> 
> Here is my submission. I only ran Prime95 for 8 and half hours because I was doing a custom blend with 8 FFT minimum and maximum which is the highest load Prime can do. I could have easily done 12 hours plus but Its very time consuming and unnecessary.
> 
> Tell me what you guys think!


Good job. Decent OC, vcore, and temps for regular day-to-day usage.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Geez I need a GPU..


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Geez I need a GPU..


Wow. I just checked your sig and yes you do. Especially once you get a good monitor. Didn't you just get a good one? That's what made me upgrade my last system - I got a 27" HD Widescreen for Christmas and it brought out my 5770 limitations, so I got a 560ti 448 to fix the problem, but that then showed my cpu limitations, so I bought a 2500k, new mb for it, new ram for it, and, well, it keeped going and growing from there.....


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Wow. I just checked your sig and yes you do. Especially once you get a good monitor. Didn't you just get a good one? That's what made me upgrade my last system - I got a 27" HD Widescreen for Christmas and it brought out my 5770 limitations, so I got a 560ti 448 to fix the problem, but that then showed my cpu limitations, so I bought a 2500k, new mb for it, new ram for it, and, well, it keeped going and growing from there.....


Yes. Just ponyed up 250 for a dell u2312hm ultrasharp. My girl is getting me an ssd and some case stuff for my bday and I traded a guy for another sss imma use for caching. So, the only thing Ill have left to buy is a gpu. Im looking at the MSI 660 ti power edition. Its around 300.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Yes. Just ponyed up 250 for a dell u2312hm ultrasharp. My girl is getting me an ssd and some case stuff for my bday and I traded a guy for another sss imma use for caching. So, the only thing Ill have left to buy is a gpu. Im looking at the MSI 660 ti power edition. Its around 300.


You are going to like that card. Looks like a good one.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> You are going to like that card. Looks like a good one.


The monitor should be here tomorrow or the next day. I am kind of waiting for them to drop in price. I know in about a month or two, they will be down at least 50 with holiday savings.

Also, I have seen the 660 ti PE edition perform almost identical to the 670 due to being able to overvolt and OC the clock like crazy.


----------



## Bryan792

My first submission. 21 hour custom prime test.



Should I try higher?


----------



## ti20n

First, you should figure out why you're getting 85oC at only 1.20v... (bad thermal paste application?)


----------



## Bryan792

Well, I do not think I put too much thermal paste when I was installing the heatsink. Do you think I should try and install it again?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryan792*
> 
> My first submission. 21 hour custom prime test.
> 
> Should I try higher?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> First, you should figure out why you're getting 85oC at only 1.20v... (bad thermal paste application?)


Your chip could do more with very good 1.20 vcore for 4.5 OC, but, as *ti20n* notes, your temps are high for a NH-D14 cooler (go by the RealTemp and not HWMonitor which reads low). Are your ambient temps high?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryan792*
> 
> Well, I do not think I put too much thermal paste when I was installing the heatsink. Do you think I should try and install it again?


Could be worth a try reinstalling the heat sink if your ambient temps are not the reason. Or a better TIM.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> First, you should figure out why you're getting 85oC at only 1.20v... (bad thermal paste application?)


Why are you acting like this is abnormal? My temperature ranges a similar. Everyone's is different. Depending on case, setup, cooler, TIM, etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryan792*
> 
> Well, I do not think I put too much thermal paste when I was installing the heatsink. Do you think I should try and install it again?


My opinion...

ITS STABLE. Be happy with 4.5ghz and enjoy your new computer. Right now, pretty much no matter what you do under air or water you are only getting to get it 100-300mhz higher at best. Looking at your temps now, I would personally stay put. There is nothing wrong with that OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Your chip could do more with very good 1.20 vcore for 4.5 OC, but, as *ti20n* notes, your temps are high for a NH-D14 cooler (go by the RealTemp and not HWMonitor which reads low). Are your ambient temps high?
> Could be worth a try reinstalling the heat sink if your ambient temps are not the reason. Or a better TIM.


Yall have to remember... Voltage isn't in issue with Ivy. Its load temps. I can promise you MANY people will approach the TJ Max threshold before they touch the vcore max threshold.


----------



## bebimbap

I agree with mrtoyotaco, Anything past 80C you have to start jumping +0.1v instead of 0.05v and I guarantee that you'll see much higher temp jumps too.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I agree with mrtoyotaco, Anything past 80C you have to start jumping +0.1v instead of 0.05v and I guarantee that you'll see much higher temp jumps too.


Ivy is a greedy woman. Period.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Yall have to remember... Voltage isn't in issue with Ivy. Its load temps. I can promise you MANY people will approach the TJ Max threshold before they touch the vcore max threshold.


That's for sure. But lower voltage can help to keep temps lower. I hope since *Bryan792* has some nice low vcore at 4.5GHz that it allows him to have some lower temps if he does increases his OC. I know my temps are lower when I run at lower voltage, just I can't keep my 4.5 stable at 1.2v long enough to enjoy those lower temps....


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That's for sure. But lower voltage can help to keep temps lower. I hope since *Bryan792* has some nice low vcore at 4.5GHz that it allows him to have some lower temps if he does increases his OC. I know my temps are lower when I run at lower voltage, just I can't keep my 4.5 stable at 1.2v long enough to enjoy those lower temps....


Like me?


----------



## sliflex

my 3770k chip runs 4.6 12hrs prime95 stable on 1.2V







nah..nahh


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliflex*
> 
> my 3770k chip runs 4.6 12hrs prime95 stable on 1.2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah..nahh


Nice.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That's for sure. But lower voltage can help to keep temps lower. I hope since *Bryan792* has some nice low vcore at 4.5GHz that it allows him to have some lower temps if he does increases his OC. I know my temps are lower when I run at lower voltage, just I can't keep my 4.5 stable at 1.2v long enough to enjoy those lower temps....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Like me?


Yes, like yours!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliflex*
> 
> my 3770k chip runs 4.6 12hrs prime95 stable on 1.2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah..nahh


And like yours even more! You two have great chips! The short time my system runs 4.5 at 1.2v it has much better temps - but it is not stable and does not last long....


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yes, like yours!
> And like yours even more! You two have great chips! The short time my system runs 4.5 at 1.2v it has much better temps - but it is not stable and does not last long....


How isn't it stable?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> How isn't it stable?


Lock-up or BSOD with prime95, IBT, and more importantly games like Skyrim...., but otherwise it runs fine!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Lock-up or BSOD with prime95, IBT, and more importantly games like Skyrim...., but otherwise it runs fine!


Then it isn't stable.


----------



## Arkaridge

Update to my old submission.



I'm thinking of either getting a custom water loop, de-lidding, or just selling my chip altogether. I'm sure someone will make better use of it's overclocking potential. I just bench and game on it.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Update to my old submission.
> 
> I'm thinking of either getting a custom water loop, de-lidding, or just selling my chip altogether. I'm sure someone will make better use of it's overclocking potential. I just bench and game on it.


Just curious...

Is your chip made is Costa Rica?

I have a feeling that my chip can achieve 5.0ghz at around the same voltages and temps. I dont plan to fold on mine either. Just routine computer stuff and gaming.


----------



## NAWZ77

i believe i can get to 5.0 also at them volts
3570k
1.184
batch# 3209B542


----------



## ChronoBodi

does anyone know how to disable the IGP in the 3770k?

On another note, the 4.7 Ghz i had before is stable only at COLD AC room conditions, and for whatever reason, the AC isn't working great anymore, and i actually got BSODs where it said "CPU INTERRUPT" or something. so its down to 4.6 Ghz for now.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> does anyone know how to disable the IGP in the 3770k?
> On another note, the 4.7 Ghz i had before is stable only at COLD AC room conditions, and for whatever reason, the AC isn't working great anymore, and i actually got BSODs where it said "CPU INTERRUPT" or something. so its down to 4.6 Ghz for now.


I can disable the igp in my bios, but its disabled automaticly because i use a didicated vid card,
i would keep a eye on temps with a program like real temp, and also how much youre proc loads,
not quite sure, i think i read somewhere this morning,
someone said he got the same message when the proc overheated..
check if your comp has dust, clean if needed
cpu interrupt could mean its hardware related, faulty hardware maybe, ram, a hdd having some bad sectors etc..

hope it helps, but i never had this myself so, maybe others know better


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Just curious...
> Is your chip made is Costa Rica?
> I have a feeling that my chip can achieve 5.0ghz at around the same voltages and temps. I dont plan to fold on mine either. Just routine computer stuff and gaming.


I got no idea. Is there a way to tell?


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I got no idea. Is there a way to tell?


Do you still have the box it came in?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NAWZ77*
> 
> i believe i can get to 5.0 also at them volts
> 3570k
> 1.184
> batch# 3209B542


My 3570k is exactly equivalent to yours. Can you tell me as well if yours is a Costa Rica chip? I see your batch number, and you don't have a letter before the first number...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I got no idea. Is there a way to tell?


Look on the box. It will say it on the label. I have a feeling Costa Rica 3570k's without a letter in front of the first number are manufactored differently then the past ones giving a lot better voltages and temps at higher clocks. I am seeing a pattern. Look at mine, yours, and even the top guys I quoted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> Do you still have the box it came in?


Look there...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> I can disable the igp in my bios, but its disabled automaticly because i use a didicated vid card,
> i would keep a eye on temps with a program like real temp, and also how much youre proc loads,
> not quite sure, i think i read somewhere this morning,
> someone said he got the same message when the proc overheated..
> check if your comp has dust, clean if needed
> cpu interrupt could mean its hardware related, faulty hardware maybe, ram, a hdd having some bad sectors etc..
> hope it helps, but i never had this myself so, maybe others know better


at 4.6 Ghz it's stable now, it's the CPU going ape**** when it wasn't really stable at 4.7 Ghz to begin with.


----------



## NAWZ77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> My 3570k is exactly equivalent to yours. Can you tell me as well if yours is a Costa Rica chip? I see your batch number, and you don't have a letter before the first number...
> Look on the box. It will say it on the label. I have a feeling Costa Rica 3570k's without a letter in front of the first number are manufactored differently then the past ones giving a lot better voltages and temps at higher clocks. I am seeing a pattern. Look at mine, yours, and even the top guys I quoted.
> Look there...


Yes, my chip is a Costa Rica chip i believe all chips with the number 3 first in the batch number are from there


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Im starting to see a correlation here.


----------



## captvizcenzo

May I join the club?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> May I join the club?


Welcome bro


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> My 3570k is exactly equivalent to yours. Can you tell me as well if yours is a Costa Rica chip? I see your batch number, and you don't have a letter before the first number...
> Look on the box. It will say it on the label. I have a feeling Costa Rica 3570k's without a letter in front of the first number are manufactored differently then the past ones giving a lot better voltages and temps at higher clocks. I am seeing a pattern. Look at mine, yours, and even the top guys I quoted.
> Look there...


Okay, so I just checked my box. Mines actually from maylasia, not Costa Rica.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Okay, so I just checked my box. Mines actually from maylasia, not Costa Rica.


Dang. My theory is flawed then...


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Dang. My theory is flawed then...


Haha. Sorry to break the trend.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> May I join the club?


did you turn HT off? I did that on mine before temps are about 10c lower than with HT on per core


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> did you turn HT off? I did that on mine before temps are about 10c lower than with HT on per core


Hyper threading is not on. Prime is only showing 4 workers. If HT was on, it would show 8 unless he chose manually to work only 4 workers.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> did you turn HT off? I did that on mine before temps are about 10c lower than with HT on per core


Yes, HT was off. I'm wondering why my temps are a bit higher than others.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Hyper threading is not on. Prime is only showing 4 workers. If HT was on, it would show 8 unless he chose manually to work only 4 workers.


+1


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> May I join the club?


If you enable HT do you have to add volts to that 47? Just saying theres no way i can get stable at 47 with 1.272 and HT on..


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> If you enable HT do you have to add volts to that 47? Just saying theres no way i can get stable at 47 with 1.272 and HT on..


I'm *not* sure about that. According to the previous owner (coolhandluke41) "it is fully stable @ 4.7 HT off (1.27 in bios /1.25 ) or 4.5 with HT on -same voltage". I will experiment more on the ability of this chip.









Editted: I'm *NOT* sure. Left out the '*NOT*'


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I'm sure about that. According to the previous owner (coolhandluke41) "it is fully stable @ 4.7 HT off (1.27 in bios /1.25 ) or 4.5 with HT on -same voltage". I will experiment more on the ability of this chip.


For me with HT on , at 47 i need like 1.35 and 45 1.25 Apps start crashing if i go lower.. Still a great chip though..


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> For me with HT on , at 47 i need like 1.35 and 45 1.25 Apps start crashing if i go lower.. Still a great chip though..


I'll find out what V this thing need to do 47 with HT on later tonight.









*Update*: was playing with the voltage, but instead of staying at 47, I went to 48 with HT on at 1.325V. Apps start crashing. When Prime95 crashed, I stopped experimenting. Might need close to 1.4V to achieve a stable 48 with HT.


----------



## PCWargamer

Hey guys, its been over a week since I have provided the required info to be validated as stable on this thread and still no validation. Others have been waiting even longer. I have PM'ed the OP, but no response. I think this tread is still very much alive, but non-functional due to the OP being unable to validate and update it for some reason. I hope he is OK.

At this time I think we need to consider an alternative way to get new club members validated.

Maybe we can agree on someone to take over validations and then have them start another spreadsheet and post it on this thread or another thread. Then the club can continue to grow, people can still get validated, and we would have the info ready for the OP when/if he is able to return.

Any other ideas?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I hope I have this correct......
> pcwargamer
> 3770K @ 4.5GHz @ 1.232v
> Cooling: Corsair H80
> Batch: 3219B383
> 
> 
> stable 4_5Ghz.jpg 966k .jpg file
> 
> If not, then let me know what else needs to be done.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Hey guys, its been over a week since I have provided the required info to be validated as stable on this thread and still no validation. Others have been waiting even longer. I have PM'ed the OP, but no response. I think this tread is still very much alive, but non-functional due to the OP being unable to validate and update it for some reason. I hope he is OK.
> At this time I think we need to consider an alternative way to get new club members validated.
> Maybe we can agree on someone to take over validations and then have them start another spreadsheet and post it on this thread or another thread. Then the club can continue to grow, people can still get validated, and we would have the info ready for the OP when/if he is able to return.
> Any other ideas?


I have said once, the OP has been VERY busy. He chimed in about 2 weeks ago asking for someone to help him with validations (Which I PM'd him) I got no response from him yet. He has been DOA since then. Once he gets back on hopefully he either gives me ability to edit the thread or stay more active. I bet hes busy.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Hey guys, its been over a week since I have provided the required info to be validated as stable on this thread and still no validation. Others have been waiting even longer. I have PM'ed the OP, but no response. I think this tread is still very much alive, but non-functional due to the OP being unable to validate and update it for some reason. I hope he is OK.
> At this time I think we need to consider an alternative way to get new club members validated.
> Maybe we can agree on someone to take over validations and then have them start another spreadsheet and post it on this thread or another thread. Then the club can continue to grow, people can still get validated, and we would have the info ready for the OP when/if he is able to return.
> Any other ideas?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I have said once, the OP has been VERY busy. He chimed in about 2 weeks ago asking for someone to help him with validations (Which I PM'd him) I got no response from him yet. He has been DOA since then. Once he gets back on hopefully he either gives me ability to edit the thread or stay more active. I bet hes busy.


Good to know it just that he is very busy.







I hope he does allow you to help him too. I think you would do a great job at it, as well as Swag too.

Since he is so busy, maybe we could get a list going in the meantime to help him out? And to also get the club validations going again in the meantime.....There is already a large and constantly growing backlog. If it keeps growing the OP may not want to come back!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Good to know it just that he is very busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he does allow you to help him too. I think you would do a great job at it, as well as Swag too.
> Since he is so busy, maybe we could get a list going in the meantime to help him out? And to also get the club validations going again in the meantime.....There is already a large and constantly growing backlog. If it keeps growing the OP may not want to come back!


I agree.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Good to know it just that he is very busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he does allow you to help him too. I think you would do a great job at it, as well as Swag too.
> Since he is so busy, maybe we could get a list going in the meantime to help him out? And to also get the club validations going again in the meantime.....There is already a large and constantly growing backlog. If it keeps growing the OP may not want to come back!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I agree.


If it is OK with the rest of you, *mrtoyotaco* is willing to start a list sometime this weekend. I'll help when needed. Others who want to help are welcome.

Let us know if there are any objections. Otherwise, let The Ivy Bridge Stable / Suicide Club valdations begin again!









(not that already completed valdations need to be done over!)


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> If it is OK with the rest of you, *mrtoyotaco* is willing to start a list sometime this weekend. I'll help when needed. Others who want to help are welcome.
> Let us know if there are any objections. Otherwise, let The Ivy Bridge Stable / Suicide Club valdations begin again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not that already completed valdations need to be done over!)


+1 to this


----------



## shremi

Ill be glad to help to maintain this thread also..... PM if you guys need some help


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Ill be glad to help to maintain this thread also..... PM if you guys need some help


Will do


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Ill be glad to help to maintain this thread also..... PM if you guys need some help


Thanks *shremi*


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Thanks *shremi*


Keep in mind we aren't going to high jack his thread. We are just going to be compling a list of who made submissions, we submitted correctly, and who didn't. Or better who we think should get added and who we need more info from. We aren't taking authority of confirming submissions. That will be done by the OP. He then can decide if he wants one or more of us to approve submissions.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> If you enable HT do you have to add volts to that 47? Just saying theres no way i can get stable at 47 with 1.272 and HT on..


It is possible for 3770k with HT with <1.25v to be stable at 47x + HT on with air.
I posted this before but since there are now 180 pages I'll post it again for ease.


with the chip I have I gain 1x multi with HT off vs on, at the same voltage. Of course temps are much lower with HT off even at 1x higher multi.
Do anything in your power to stay under 80c though or you'll be fighting temps with voltage and it's a losing battle for you.
Sometimes I wonder if the Case has a larger factor in CPU temps than I first thought.
Anyone try switching out a good enthusiast case for another good enthusiast case just for another multi? or is that going too "extreme" to be "enthusiast" ?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> It is possible for 3770k with HT with <1.25v to be stable at 47x + HT on with air.
> I posted this before but since there are now 180 pages I'll post it again for ease.
> 
> with the chip I have I gain 1x multi with HT off vs on, at the same voltage. Of course temps are much lower with HT off even at 1x higher multi.
> Do anything in your power to stay under 80c though or you'll be fighting temps with voltage and it's a losing battle for you.
> Sometimes I wonder if the Case has a larger factor in CPU temps than I first thought.
> Anyone try switching out a good enthusiast case for another good enthusiast case just for another multi? or is that going too "extreme" to be "enthusiast" ?


4.7GHz w/HT @ 1.248v with temps below 80C looks real good to me. Nice chip you have there.









I have never heard of someone changing a case after a build for better temps, but I have seen people choose different and (hopfully) better cases for there next build to get lower temps. Case reviews often do take the same build into several different cases and there is a difference between cases as far as cooling goes. Better cooling can equal cooler cpu and higher multi! Probably not more than 1x or 2x though, unless it is a particularly bad case to a very good one.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> 4.7GHz w/HT @ 1.248v with temps below 80C looks real good to me. Nice chip you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of someone changing a case after a build for better temps, but I have seen people choose different and (hopfully) better cases for there next build to get lower temps. Case reviews often do take the same build into several different cases and there is a difference between cases as far as cooling goes. Better cooling can equal cooler cpu and higher multi! Probably not more than 1x or 2x though, unless it is a particularly bad case to a very good one.


The case will make a difference. Not a signifcant one though. You may be able to expect a few degrees difference in C either way but nothing drastic.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Anyone willing to help update this thread please contact me via PM. Unfortunately due to the time I have free I am unable to stay on top of things and it would be a great help to me and OCN. last update made on page 94


Everyone look at this. If I am reading that right, he stopped doing submissions on page from page 94 +. Thats close to 100 pages of submissions to sift through. He submitted the above on page 138. And again I believe somewhere 160ish.

It may not be a good thing to do it all because a lot of those people that submitted in the past may not care to be updated or even around anymore. Suggestions?


----------



## bebimbap

true, since there might be submitters who no longer care or look at this post, there is some unnecessary work for you but, future posters might want to see where they stand compared to older posters.
You should get all posts possible, time permitting, if not then up to a certain number so that you can get a good sample size and get some sort of accurate trending which the original poster attempted.
But in the end just realize you are getting a broken down old house that needs lots of maintenance done on it. Since you aren't just leveling it and building another house, be prepared for the coming ordeal.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> It is possible for 3770k with HT with <1.25v to be stable at 47x + HT on with air.
> I posted this before but since there are now 180 pages I'll post it again for ease.
> 
> with the chip I have I gain 1x multi with HT off vs on, at the same voltage. Of course temps are much lower with HT off even at 1x higher multi.
> Do anything in your power to stay under 80c though or you'll be fighting temps with voltage and it's a losing battle for you.
> Sometimes I wonder if the Case has a larger factor in CPU temps than I first thought.
> Anyone try switching out a good enthusiast case for another good enthusiast case just for another multi? or is that going too "extreme" to be "enthusiast" ?


You have one good copy of this 3770k beast








I have tested mine at 1.25V x47 with HT on. Temps were good, but then apps start to crash.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Everyone look at this. If I am reading that right, he stopped doing submissions on page from page 94 +. Thats close to 100 pages of submissions to sift through. He submitted the above on page 138. And again I believe somewhere 160ish.
> It may not be a good thing to do it all because a lot of those people that submitted in the past may not care to be updated or even around anymore. Suggestions?


It seems there is only a select few who really care for the club and want to see it Succeed.. I wouldnt even worry about going that far back. just start fresh and update the guys from the past you know want validation.. Thats great your taking over but unless you have guys breaking down the door to get in i wouldnt worry about it...


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Everyone look at this. If I am reading that right, he stopped doing submissions on page from page 94 +. Thats close to 100 pages of submissions to sift through. He submitted the above on page 138. And again I believe somewhere 160ish.
> It may not be a good thing to do it all because a lot of those people that submitted in the past may not care to be updated or even around anymore. Suggestions?


Start where you think best. If we can get them all for the data that would be nice, but its not essential. Let me know what page you end on when you need a break and I will do some until I need a break and maybe shremi can do some after that - we may be able to get it done quickly enough as a team. You are not alone in doing it all bro!


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Start where you think best. If we can get them all for the data that would be nice, but its not essential. Let me know what page you end on when you need a break and I will do some until I need a break and maybe shremi can do some after that - we may be able to get it done quickly enough as a team. You are not alone in doing it all bro!


Sounds great to me just let me know which post I should continue with bc I have this site configured to 50 post per page


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> It seems there is only a select few who really care for the club and want to see it Succeed.. I wouldnt even worry about going that far back. just start fresh and update the guys from the past you know want validation.. Thats great your taking over but unless you have guys breaking down the door to get in i wouldnt worry about it...


What we could do is keep a list of recent submissions and newly submitted ones. And of course log who is still active in the thread that hasn't be added.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> What we could do is keep a list of recent submissions and newly submitted ones. And of course log who is still active in the thread that hasn't be added.


Exactly... Dont kill yourself.. It is Great you guys took on the Club..


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> Exactly... Dont kill yourself.. It is Great you guys took on the Club..


We aren't taking it over. Just maintaining the submissions. I am kind of waiting for others to chime in. People have different opinions. Really want to see what the OP thinks.


----------



## stellamonster7

here's my submission and thanks for picking up the maintenance of this. FYI - I find that CPU-Z is not accurate for manual voltage settings. I have my BIOS set to 1.280 just for the record, regardless of what the feedback of CPU-Z may record. I am not thrilled with that voltage for 45x, but what can you do. I'm stable.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> here's my submission and thanks for picking up the maintenance of this. FYI - I find that CPU-Z is not accurate for manual voltage settings. I have my BIOS set to 1.280 just for the record, regardless of what the feedback of CPU-Z may record. I am not thrilled with that voltage for 45x, but what can you do. I'm stable.


I will mark you down. I can't say your "added" because of the absense of the OP. But, I will note that you qualify.


----------



## stellamonster7

yeah, I hit the wrong attach tool, my bad. I think it fixed it by the time you posted. it works for me as screen image now. let me know if you got it the right way.


----------



## stellamonster7

totally understand...there's pages to review and we appreciate the upkeep!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> yeah, I hit the wrong attach tool, my bad. I think it fixed it by the time you posted. it works for me as screen image now. let me know if you got it the right way.


I got ya.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> here's my submission and thanks for picking up the maintenance of this. FYI - I find that CPU-Z is not accurate for manual voltage settings. I have my BIOS set to 1.280 just for the record, regardless of what the feedback of CPU-Z may record. I am not thrilled with that voltage for 45x, but what can you do. I'm stable.


I believe your CPU-Z readings are right... if i remember you are using an asus board and following swags guide right ?????

His LLC settings eliminate vdroop and turns into vgain .... so thats why your cpu-z shows a little more volts always play with the LLC settings a little bit but i also use Ultra High.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> here's my submission and thanks for picking up the maintenance of this. FYI - I find that CPU-Z is not accurate for manual voltage settings. I have my BIOS set to 1.280 just for the record, regardless of what the feedback of CPU-Z may record. I am not thrilled with that voltage for 45x, but what can you do. I'm stable.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe your CPU-Z readings are right... if i remember you are using an asus board and following swags guide right ?????
> 
> His LLC settings eliminate vdroop and turns into vgain .... so thats why your cpu-z shows a little more volts always play with the LLC settings a little bit but i also use Ultra High.
Click to expand...

Actually Ultra High LLC settings doesn't enable vrise. It's the closest thing you can get to no vdroop.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Actually Ultra High LLC settings doesn't enable vrise. It's the closest thing you can get to no vdroop.


Well you do have a higher voltage than what you set into the bios .... But I agree with you ultra high LLC is the best one to use IMO


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> We aren't taking it over. Just maintaining the submissions. I am kind of waiting for others to chime in. People have different opinions. Really want to see what the OP thinks.


Yep. We can collect the data, make sure people qualify according to the OP's requirements, let them know, and hope the OP can have the data ready for him once he is not as busy.

More like helping out the OP and the club members while the OP is busy than taking over the thread.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Actually Ultra High LLC settings doesn't enable vrise. It's the closest thing you can get to no vdroop.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you do have a higher voltage than what you set into the bios .... But I agree with you ultra high LLC is the best one to use IMO
Click to expand...

Haven't had that happened to me before but I'll put my new voltage meter to use. So more testing, yay!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> We aren't taking it over. Just maintaining the submissions. I am kind of waiting for others to chime in. People have different opinions. Really want to see what the OP thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. We can collect the data, make sure people qualify according to the OP's requirements, let them know, and hope the OP can have the data ready for him once he is not as busy.
> 
> More like helping out the OP and the club members while the OP is busy than taking over the thread.
Click to expand...

I talked about it to a mod and they said to wait a bit. The OP is the Intel Mod and he should be the one talking to tardy OPs, wait a bit more and if he decides to pass it down to someone else or he's still inactive for a long time, official intervention will come and they will pick a new OP.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yep. We can collect the data, make sure people qualify according to the OP's requirements, let them know, and hope the OP can have the data ready for him once he is not as busy.
> More like helping out the OP and the club members while the OP is busy than taking over the thread.


In that case here are some more tests I did











I noticed you need to enable PLL Overvolting to get anything stable after 47x hope that helps anyone stuck at 47x


----------



## midniteboss

does this qualify? 4.6ghz 3770k 8 hours of prime95 custom blend 8K FTTs (which will give me the maximum temperature possible) for 8 hours. I could have done more but its really not worth putting that much more stress on the cpu, you would never need to push your cpu that much.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I believe your CPU-Z readings are right... if i remember you are using an asus board and following swags guide right ?????
> His LLC settings eliminate vdroop and turns into vgain .... so thats why your cpu-z shows a little more volts always play with the LLC settings a little bit but i also use Ultra High.


yes sir. swag's guide done me right (and the fact that he literally walked me thru it for a while one night, much thanks to swag!) I thought this was expected and was sort of a Vrise thing or something as well due to LLC at ultra high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haven't had that happened to me before but I'll put my new voltage meter to use. So more testing, yay!


curious to see what you find with a volt meter. also, when I am in offset, I also get a higher offset than I plugged in every now and again as I run some logging and do the math. Do you think this is the same contribution from LLC? sometimes my offset which is set at +0.010, ends up being +0.015 or even +0.020 at 100% load, but VID and Vcore are constanly fluctuating in the third decimal place so maybe it's just supposed to be this way using ultra high LLC. I ain't gonna change it from what I can tell.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haven't had that happened to me before but I'll put my new voltage meter to use. So more testing, yay!


Quote:


> curious to see what you find with a volt meter. also, when I am in offset, I also get a higher offset than I plugged in every now and again as I run some logging and do the math. Do you think this is the same contribution from LLC? sometimes my offset which is set at +0.010, ends up being +0.015 or even +0.020 at 100% load, but VID and Vcore are constanly fluctuating in the third decimal place so maybe it's just supposed to be this way using ultra high LLC. I ain't gonna change it from what I can tell.


Hmm, mines been static ever since. Haven't had changing too much. I know in terms of the decimal places they change but normally I don't have a problem. I'd use the highest VID recorded when running prime95 to make sure that you get the most accurate reading. I've tested it before and have come to the conclusion that the Ultra High LLC results in the most accurate reading for CPU-Z vcore and voltmeter vcore. It was always so close within each other. Using extreme LLC, it had a gain of 0.031vcore which is a huge difference!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I talked about it to a mod and they said to wait a bit. The OP is the Intel Mod and he should be the one talking to tardy OPs, wait a bit more and if he decides to pass it down to someone else or he's still inactive for a long time, official intervention will come and they will pick a new OP.


Thanks for bringing this to the Mod's attention *Swag*. Let us know if there is any progress. I doubt it will hurt if we keep some submission data for the original OP or whoever replaces him just in case it takes awhile. It has been a long time already....







, and lots of people have submmited stability proof to be validated to join the club, and it takes lots of time to do that. I know I ran multiple runs of 6 or 8 or 10 hours where one worker would die or the system would reboot and more vcore had to be added and the test restarted. This is not the easiest club to join on OCN!


----------



## captvizcenzo

What should I do if one of my the core/thread of my 3770K fails during prime? Put in more cpu voltage?


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> What should I do if one of my the core/thread of my 3770K fails during prime? Put in more cpu voltage?


That's what I had to do.


----------



## captvizcenzo

I'm struggling to get a stable 4.5 with HT


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midniteboss*
> 
> does this qualify? 4.6ghz 3770k 8 hours of prime95 custom blend 8K FTTs (which will give me the maximum temperature possible) for 8 hours. I could have done more but its really not worth putting that much more stress on the cpu, you would never need to push your cpu that much.


It needs to be 12+ hr. Everything looks good except the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Thanks for bringing this to the Mod's attention *Swag*. Let us know if there is any progress. I doubt it will hurt if we keep some submission data for the original OP or whoever replaces him just in case it takes awhile. It has been a long time already....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and lots of people have submmited stability proof to be validated to join the club, and it takes lots of time to do that. I know I ran multiple runs of 6 or 8 or 10 hours where one worker would die or the system would reboot and more vcore had to be added and the test restarted. This is not the easiest club to join on OCN!


I agree. The OP posted a couple of weeks ago like I said and wanted someone to help him. I told him I would do it and I PM'd him but he never got back to me. I know hes the Intel Mod around here and hes been real busy. We will just wait to hear back from him.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I'm struggling to get a stable 4.5 with HT


Yep. HT makes it tougher, but increasing vcore should work. It did for me when I had a thread or two die. Little more vcore, and little more, and it stopped doing that!







Where is your vcore now and for what OC? And what worked for you with out HT?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yep. HT makes it tougher, but increasing vcore should work. It did for me when I had a thread or two die. Little more vcore, and little more, and it stopped doing that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your vcore now and for what OC? And what worked for you with out HT?


I would like to throw in my









Its constructive criticism. I encourage every user here or that comes across here that if they own a 3770k and OC'ing (Why wouldn't you? This is OCN.) To achieve a stable OC with HT on. Because IMO if you aren't utilizing HT on any occasion and disable it, then why get the 3770k? Why didn't you just get the 3570k? That's the only difference (except what a 100mhz boost?)

A lot of people I have been seeing too how they buy the 3770k for gaming. I just wish some people would do more research before buying parts. 99% of games cannot utlizie HT on the 3770k, but its a wet dream for someone thats doing a lot of video rendering.

Anyway... Short rant done. Do your research men. You can always soak up more knowledge even if your brain feels like its going to explode.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yep. HT makes it tougher, but increasing vcore should work. It did for me when I had a thread or two die. Little more vcore, and little more, and it stopped doing that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your vcore now and for what OC? And what worked for you with out HT?


I was at 1.23V for 45x with HT on. Core/thread failed. Increased the Vcore to 1.25 then 1.27, still some core/thread failed. Now back to 1.23V. Instead of increasing the Vcore, now I set PLL to 1.6V, and VCCIO to 1.08++V. 5 hours of prime and still running strong.








Hopefully it will last at least 12 hours without error.
Oh and btw, this chip is stable at 4.7 HT off. I'm not sure if 100% stable, but 12 hours blend prime no problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I would like to throw in my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its constructive criticism. I encourage every user here or that comes across here that if they own a 3770k and OC'ing (Why wouldn't you? This is OCN.) To achieve a stable OC with HT on. Because IMO if you aren't utilizing HT on any occasion and disable it, then why get the 3770k? Why didn't you just get the 3570k? That's the only difference (except what a 100mhz boost?)
> A lot of people I have been seeing too how they buy the 3770k for gaming. I just wish some people would do more research before buying parts. 99% of games cannot utlizie HT on the 3770k, but its a wet dream for someone thats doing a lot of video rendering.
> Anyway... Short rant done. Do your research men. You can always soak up more knowledge even if your brain feels like its going to explode.


I totally agree with what you just said. I realized that I paid extra 100 bucks for the HT. Turning it off would make me a dumba**.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I was at 1.23V for 45x with HT on. Core/thread failed. Increased the Vcore to 1.25 then 1.27, still some core/thread failed. Now back to 1.23V. Instead of increasing the Vcore, now I set PLL to 1.6V, and VCCIO to 1.08++V. 5 hours of prime and still running strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will last at least 12 hours without error.
> Oh and btw, this chip is stable at 4.7 HT off. I'm not sure if 100% stable, but 12 hours blend prime no problem.


Cool! Only seven hours to go!

Lower PLL didn't seem to make much difference for me, but for others it has.


----------



## ChronoBodi

is there any other settings i can modify other than the obvious vCore?

it's at 1.365v for 4.6 Ghz, i was wondering if any other settings makes 4.7 Ghz stable if possible... like this LLC thing or something. Like i said, i did noob auto-overclock to 4.7, then clocked down to 4.6 from there.

Also, i realized everyone else on this thread is trying to do my clocks with lower voltages in the 1.2 ranges.... Or maybe im simply working with the voltages that the auto-overclock gave me.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is there any other settings i can modify other than the obvious vCore?
> it's at 1.365v for 4.6 Ghz, i was wondering if any other settings makes 4.7 Ghz stable if possible... like this LLC thing or something. Like i said, i did noob auto-overclock to 4.7, then clocked down to 4.6 from there.
> Also, i realized everyone else on this thread is trying to do my clocks with lower voltages in the 1.2 ranges.... Or maybe im simply working with the voltages that the auto-overclock gave me.


vcore is what I adjust to get the most effect. others have found a lower PLL lets them lower their vcore....did not work for me....I tinker with other settings, but not much effect on lowering vcore, just maybe better stability - others may have other ideas to try and I'd like to hear them too









Hey! Good news! The guy who was afraid he had destroyed his 3770K after a delid finally fired it up and it worked!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1309536/did-i-kill-my-3770k-trying-to-delid-it/160

Tough chips


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is there any other settings i can modify other than the obvious vCore?
> it's at 1.365v for 4.6 Ghz, i was wondering if any other settings makes 4.7 Ghz stable if possible... like this LLC thing or something. Like i said, i did noob auto-overclock to 4.7, then clocked down to 4.6 from there.
> Also, i realized everyone else on this thread is trying to do my clocks with lower voltages in the 1.2 ranges.... Or maybe im simply working with the voltages that the auto-overclock gave me.


Increasing VCCIO and lowering PLL works for me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> vcore is what I adjust to get the most effect. others have found a lower PLL lets them lower their vcore....did not work for me....I tinker with other settings, but not much effect on lowering vcore, just maybe better stability - others may have other ideas to try and I'd like to hear them too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Good news! The guy who was afraid he had destroyed his 3770K after a delid finally fired it up and it worked!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1309536/did-i-kill-my-3770k-trying-to-delid-it/160
> Tough chips


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> is there any other settings i can modify other than the obvious vCore?
> it's at 1.365v for 4.6 Ghz, i was wondering if any other settings makes 4.7 Ghz stable if possible... like this LLC thing or something. Like i said, i did noob auto-overclock to 4.7, then clocked down to 4.6 from there.
> Also, i realized everyone else on this thread is trying to do my clocks with lower voltages in the 1.2 ranges.... Or maybe im simply working with the voltages that the auto-overclock gave me.


Vcore works best, but theres other stuff you can tinker with. LLC is to counteract any drop in voltage you notice at load (known as vdroop). Generally I like to keep it low unless you notice that you're getting a voltage less than what you set at load. You could try disabling c states, although you'd some some power saving functions. You could increase you current limits, something like 200 or 300 usually works well and not setting it can sometimes limit overclocks. Enabling pll overvoltage could also help too. Don't expect a huge drop In the vcore required, as the suggestions I gave a more to get overclocks stable rather than for dropping vcore of existing clocks.

Hope it helps.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Vcore IMO is about the only really useful thing. However, once you start getting into higher OC's, then LLC / PLL etc become useful.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Vcore IMO is about the only really useful thing. However, once you start getting into higher OC's, then LLC / PLL etc become useful.


Spot on..^^


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> Spot on..^^


Why thank you.









This applying to Ivy and Sandy.

I was looking at some AMD stuff and its mighty different.

With a lot of those chips, the ramp up the FSB with a little bit of the multiplier. With our chip, the FSB is around the 100-110 range. (I have never seen anyone go over 110, most just change it to 102 or so). But, theirs is like 230. But their multiplier is much lower. I've never owned an AMD. All I have ever owned is Intel. And I plan to keep it that way.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Why thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This applying to Ivy and Sandy.
> I was looking at some AMD stuff and its mighty different.
> With a lot of those chips, the ramp up the FSB with a little bit of the multiplier. With our chip, the FSB is around the 100-110 range. (I have never seen anyone go over 110, most just change it to 102 or so). But, theirs is like 230. But their multiplier is much lower. I've never owned an AMD. All I have ever owned is Intel. And I plan to keep it that way.


My last build was AMD.. 1090T on a Crosshair iv. And yes things are much different with Intel..


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> My last build was AMD.. 1090T on a Crosshair iv. And yes things are much different with Intel..


You like intel or amd better for CPU?


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> You like intel or amd better for CPU?


Intel far and above AMD


----------



## Fonne

Hope to share some result soon













It should be nice under Air/Water, has been tested to do 5 Ghz on decent voltage ...


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Hope to share some result soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be nice under Air/Water, has been tested to do 5 Ghz on decent voltage ...


Better enable HT!!! Or I will be









LOL


----------



## Fonne

Will run with HT







... My motherboard is *Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD* and got 2x 4GB G.Skill Trident X 2400 Mhz - To bench I also have some got 2 kits Mushkin CL6 with PSC chips (Total 4x2 GB) ... Is thinking about changes the TIM inside to Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra but not sure ...


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Will run with HT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... My motherboard is *Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD* and got 2x 4GB G.Skill Trident X 2400 Mhz - To bench I also have some got 2 kits Mushkin CL6 with PSC chips (Total 4x2 GB) ... Is thinking about changes the TIM inside to Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra but not sure ...


1) Delid, 2) Collaboratory Liquid Ultra on Die, 3) Place cpu in socket, 4) put IHS on top, 5) Install mx4 or some epic TIM, and 6) Install heatsink of choice. = EPIC RESULTS


----------



## captvizcenzo

Here's an update


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Here's an update


I see delidding in your future yes? LOL

Do you want me to note your submission in the log file I have created?


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I see delidding in your future yes? LOL
> Do you want me to note your submission in the log file I have created?


I don't have enough balls yet for delidding, LOL. But knowing the other guy's almost-destroyed-3770k still work makes delidding looks easy.









Yes, please


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I don't have enough balls yet for delidding, LOL. But knowing the other guy's almost-destroyed-3770k still work makes delidding looks easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, please


I was just about to say that. He knicked the PCB BADLY in 3 different places.


----------



## PCWargamer

*Valgaur* just finished his delid and posted his results on the thread below:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1312362/before-and-after-delidding-results

Others have noted their significant results there too. Results do vary, but delid does reduce temps and the risk is less as more prople share how to do it the correct way.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> My last build was AMD.. 1090T on a Crosshair iv. And yes things are much different with Intel..


had that CPU as well... i do remember having to OC the CPU-NB on it, whereas i don't see this option on the 3770k. Also, volts is higher to get 4 Ghz stable, around 1.420v to do so, whereas the i7 3770k only took 1.365v to get to 4.6 Ghz.

Yea, is there even OCing CPU-NB and should i?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> *Valgaur* just finished his delid and posted his results on the thread below:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1312362/before-and-after-delidding-results
> Others have noted their significant results there too. Results do vary, but delid does reduce temps and the risk is less as more prople share how to do it the correct way.


THIS


----------



## VonDutch

I might give it a try









what does this mean ?
1. 12 HOURS+* STANDARD BLEND

I open prime,select , run a torture test, blend(tests some of everything,lots of RAM tested) ?

does running this increase temps if it runs longer, or is it the temps you see after , lets say, 15 min,
you get all the way through?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> I might give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what does this mean ?
> 1. 12 HOURS+* STANDARD BLEND
> I open prime,select , run a torture test, blend(tests some of everything,lots of RAM tested) ?
> does running this increase temps if it runs longer, or is it the temps you see after , lets say, 15 min,
> you get all the way through?


There are many theories on this.

Some use a standard blend. Some use a custom. Some don't test memory. Some do. Some use special FFT lengths, etc.

However, I have seen if you leave Prime on for 24 hours on the custom blend, it will run every FFT length possible for EXTENSIVE testing. (Thats why some may argue you may not be stable with a 12 hr run because it could run a FFT length 18 hrs in it didn't before and catch an error)

Unlikely, but it can happen.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> There are many theories on this.
> Some use a standard blend. Some use a custom. Some don't test memory. Some do. Some use special FFT lengths, etc.
> However, I have seen if you leave Prime on for 24 hours on the custom blend, it will run every FFT length possible for EXTENSIVE testing. (Thats why some may argue you may not be stable with a 12 hr run because it could run a FFT length 18 hrs in it didn't before and catch an error)
> Unlikely, but it can happen.


Thanks, will try to get my highest (I hope stable) OC tomorrow, and let it run 12H, using this one,

"I open prime,select , run a torture test, blend(tests some of everything,lots of RAM tested)"

if it works, should be ok to get in right ..lol, and i would know i have a reasonable stable OC








o, and the temps, will they increase after a while or hours, or will they settle after a while with this test?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Thanks, will try to get my highest (I hope stable) OC tomorrow, and let it run 12H, using this one,
> "I open prime,select , run a torture test, blend(tests some of everything,lots of RAM tested)"
> if it works, should be ok to get in right ..lol, and i would know i have a reasonable stable OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o, and the temps, will they increase after a while or hours, or will they settle after a while with this test?


When I do testing, I usually see what temps are like within the first 30 minutes. They don't get up much after that unless you have a problem. Maybe 1-2C IF it decides to get any hotter.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Thanks, will try to get my highest (I hope stable) OC tomorrow, and let it run 12H, using this one,
> "I open prime,select , run a torture test, blend(tests some of everything,lots of RAM tested)"
> if it works, should be ok to get in right ..lol, and i would know i have a reasonable stable OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o, and the temps, will they increase after a while or hours, or will they settle after a while with this test?


You need to choose custom blend and add in your free memory to make sure you use at least 80-90% of your mem. Custom blend also uses the CPU on-board memory controler and is required to verify the whole cpu stability while using 80-90% of the memory. Also, 18hours is what is needed to go through all the tests, but 12hours will allow you to be considered stable according to this thread's requierments.

Also, the temps in the middle of the whole stability run do vary according to the work needed and will most likely get higher than what you see in the first 15mins or so, but they will never get higher than what you would see with IBT, so run IBT first to see what your max temps will be for that, and prime95, at its worst, will be lower than that.


----------



## VonDutch

oki, thanks for responding mrtoyotaco and PCWargamer,

tried 4.8ghz, 1.35V vcore, just to be on the safe side ..lol
clicked torture test, blend, and hit run..this is after 15 min,
hope its good enough..for starters








will do some more testing tomorrow and 12 hour run if i have it all figured out,


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> oki, thanks for responding mrtoyotaco and PCWargamer,
> tried 4.8ghz, 1.35V vcore, just to be on the safe side ..lol
> clicked torture test, blend, and hit run..this is after 15 min,
> hope its good enough..for starters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will do some more testing tomorrow and 12 hour run if i have it all figured out,


I do not see your temps at that voltage even being an issue for a 12hr+ prime95 run dude.....

Also, use the custom blend and add in your free memory amount (find in task manager) to bring mem usage to 80-90%+ to make sure the whole CPU is stable. I expect your chip is going to do fine though....

(Note: see full instructions on the first page of this thread to make sure you get it all right as it take such a long time to re-do if you miss a requierment!)


----------



## Valgaur

Hey Guys thought I'd ask for some good thoughts in here so here goes!

I will be heading this shindig and I'm asking around for interest ina official Delidded Ivy Bridge Club. (yes mines delidded I even made a thread relating to it for temps and everything you can imagine from 4.0 Ghz to 5.05 Ghz (new OC))

All I want to know is if you guys would like me to do something like this and if so I'm trying to see if theirs enough interest for this! Tell me your thoughts, and then we can get this show on the road!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey Guys thought I'd ask for some good thoughts in here so here goes!
> I will be heading this shindig and I'm asking around for interest ina official Delidded Ivy Bridge Club. (yes mines delidded I even made a thread relating to it for temps and everything you can imagine from 4.0 Ghz to 5.05 Ghz (new OC))
> All I want to know is if you guys would like me to do something like this and if so I'm trying to see if theirs enough interest for this! Tell me your thoughts, and then we can get this show on the road!


Sounds good every time and place I see you ask!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I do not see your temps at that voltage even being an issue for a 12hr+ prime95 run dude.....
> Also, use the custom blend and add in your free memory amount (find in task manager) to bring mem usage to 80-90%+ to make sure the whole CPU is stable. I expect your chip is going to do fine though....
> (Note: see full instructions on the first page of this thread to make sure you get it all right as it take such a long time to re-do if you miss a requierment!)


Ditto. Dude your fine. Ivy gets picky at 105C and shuts you down faster than the hottest woman in the bar.

I personally wouldnt go over 95. But if 1 core hits that mark rarely, Id stick with it. It would be a hot monster though. haha


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Ditto. Dude your fine. Ivy gets picky at 105C and shuts you down faster than the hottest woman in the bar.
> I personally wouldnt go over 95. But if 1 core hits that mark rarely, Id stick with it. It would be a hot monster though. haha


I bet I could get 5Ghz....... or atleast 4.9 easily pfft i run 4.8 for folding and max temp so far is....77C lol


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I bet I could get 5Ghz....... or atleast 4.9 easily pfft i run 4.8 for folding and max temp so far is....77C lol


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> You need to choose custom blend and add in your free memory to make sure you use at least 80-90% of your mem. Custom blend also uses the CPU on-board memory controler and is required to verify the whole cpu stability while using 80-90% of the memory. Also, 18hours is what is needed to go through all the tests, but 12hours will allow you to be considered stable according to this thread's requierments.
> Also, the temps in the middle of the whole stability run do vary according to the work needed and will most likely get higher than what you see in the first 15mins or so, but they will never get higher than what you would see with IBT, so run IBT first to see what your max temps will be for that, and prime95, at its worst, will be lower than that.


Finally i deared to use IBT, 46.45Ghz 10 loops? hottest core 59C ??
im starting to think theres something wrong with the programs i use to check temps?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Finally i deared to use IBT, 46.45mhz 10 loops? hottest core 59C ??
> im starting to think theres something wrong with the programs i use to check temps?


only use realtemp

also read my results for what i got after testing at 4.7 ghz let me check quick

20 secs later

64 69 72 70 with a vcore of 1.290

IBT also runs intel chips much harder that prime which makes increased temps. thats why i use ibt instead of prime95


----------



## VonDutch

Thanks for checking,
i use offset +0.020 for this 46.45ghz oc, 0.015 was stable, but just, so i added 0.005 to make sure ,
i use realtemp all the time, only proggie that runs all the time when i use my comp...lol

looks like i can push it alot more with my temps, not sure about stability tho,
but ill work it out


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Thanks for checking,
> i use offset +0.020 for this 46.45ghz oc, 0.015 was stable, but just, so i added 0.005 to make sure ,
> i use realtemp all the time, only proggie that runs all the time when i use my comp...lol
> looks like i can push it alot more with my temps, not sure about stability tho,
> but ill work it out


slow and steady is the true key man. That's why it took me 5 hours bench all those times from 4-5Ghz


----------



## ChronoBodi

what's with phenom IIs not going over 67c as that is the TJ max of AMD, but Intel can go all the way up to 105c? What gives?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> slow and steady is the true key man. That's why it took me 5 hours bench all those times from 4-5Ghz


yea, every 100mhz up is a different world, at least between 4.5 and 5ghz ..lol
but i like the tweaking and getting it to run smooth/stable


----------



## KingKwentyne

I am guessing an overclock of 4.0Ghz is not high enough to get into this club? I now running a stability test on my machine with prime and I plan to run it for at least 12hrs. Then I stumble onto this thread/club. If I need to go above 4.0Ghz someone tell me quick so I can go home and get my clocks up a little


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Thanks for checking,
> i use offset +0.020 for this 46.45ghz oc, 0.015 was stable, but just, so i added 0.005 to make sure ,
> i use realtemp all the time, only proggie that runs all the time when i use my comp...lol
> looks like i can push it alot more with my temps, not sure about stability tho,
> but ill work it out


You wrote 46.45mhz before, then 46.45ghz. I know it's a typo.. but damm it's bugging me. X_x"

Anyways, I'm surprised you're at a bus speed other than 100mhz for that kind of OC. You should be able to push it WAY further if those are your current temps. Minimum of 15c? Those are some low ambient temps!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> You wrote 46.45mhz before, then 46.45ghz. I know it's a typo.. but damm it's bugging me. X_x"
> Anyways, I'm surprised you're at a bus speed other than 100mhz for that kind of OC. You should be able to push it WAY further if those are your current temps. Minimum of 15c? Those are some low ambient temps!


outside its 15C too, its getting colder where i live, yay! ..lol, cant wait for winter, -10 to -15








my comp is in the hallway see..no radiator or heater there

yep, im starting to set blck to 100 now, if i do higher oc's,
but im close to 4.7ghz with the blck set to 101 and 46x multi,
and its my daily oc, works well, fast enough,
but i just started ocing higher then 4.5, had very bad temps, running Aida gave me 80C on hottest core at 4.5ghz,
with the 46.45ghz i have now, Aida doesnt go over 55C on the hottest core

im still like ..wauw..what happened...wauw, about the temps i have now ..
25+C temp drop after De-liding and using other TIM..crazy..


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> had that CPU as well... Also, volts is higher to get 4 Ghz stable, around 1.420v to do so


That was my voltage as well for 4ghz stable on air with the 1090T


----------



## VonDutch

And i already ran 5ghz @1.45V










and 5.1ghz @1.485V


so im preparing to do a 12 hour prime, just need to learn some more








i use Aida, but prime would give me max 15 -20 C more..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I am guessing an overclock of 4.0Ghz is not high enough to get into this club? I now running a stability test on my machine with prime and I plan to run it for at least 12hrs. Then I stumble onto this thread/club. If I need to go above 4.0Ghz someone tell me quick so I can go home and get my clocks up a little


4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+

the rules say, keep it up and youre in


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+
> the rules say, keep it up and youre in


Ahh alright then.... 4001 Mhz will do right?....







Just kidding I will shoot for a stable 4.5ghz or 4.4ghz with good temps and see how that works out. Then run another 12hr run. No I am not delidding lol... you guys are crazy... just a little past my point of no return. I can see you all and i give u guys a huge







... but i am gonna sit back here and admire your feats of greatness.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Ahh alright then.... 4001 Mhz will do right?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding I will shoot for a stable 4.5ghz or 4.4ghz with good temps and see how that works out. Then run another 12hr run. No I am not delidding lol... you guys are crazy... just a little past my point of no return. I can see you all and i give u guys a huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but i am gonna sit back here and admire your feats of greatness.


I'm happy with my 4.5ghz.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I'm happy with my 4.5ghz.


not me I want to do my new oc of 5.2


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> not me I want to do my new oc of 5.2


I really haven't seen how fair I can push mine yet. (Waiting on my new SSD)


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Ahh alright then.... 4001 Mhz will do right?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding I will shoot for a stable 4.5ghz or 4.4ghz with good temps and see how that works out. Then run another 12hr run. No I am not delidding lol... you guys are crazy... just a little past my point of no return. I can see you all and i give u guys a huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but i am gonna sit back here and admire your feats of greatness.


LoL







and thanks, i like oc at 4.5ghz, every 100mhz above it, isnt that much more speed,
maybe 2-3%, but the gain from stock to 4,5 is about 25-30% , thats what programs show me..


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> not me I want to do my new oc of 5.2


Dude your cpu is going to pack up and leave town LOL 5.2Ghz what kind of temps do you expect?

This is your cpu when it reads this post >


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> And i already ran 5ghz @1.45V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 5.1ghz @1.485V
> 
> so im preparing to do a 12 hour prime, just need to learn some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use Aida, but prime would give me max 15 -20 C more..


When I was trying to find my max stable multi on air, I could boot and appear stable at 50x and 51x but when I ran prime with all 8 cores with AVX no setting change would let me run prime without either hitting the 105c throttle, crash or a WHEA error. But if I did other things that didn't stress 8 threads I wouldn't get any of those 3 outcomes.

Have you checked your event logger to see if you are getting WHEA ?

I decided not to use liquid cooling this time, because I would just go overboard and get http://www.hailea.com/e-hailea/product1/HC-500A.htm


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> When I was trying to find my max stable multi on air, I could boot and appear stable at 50x and 51x but when I ran prime with all 8 cores with AVX no setting change would let me run prime without either hitting the 105c throttle, crash or a WHEA error. But if I did other things that didn't stress 8 threads I wouldn't get any of those 3 outcomes.
> Have you checked your event logger to see if you are getting WHEA ?
> I decided not to use liquid cooling this time, because I would just go overboard and get http://www.hailea.com/e-hailea/product1/HC-500A.htm


WHEA errors suck. LOL

Its like saying hey there is a problem somewhere, we fixed it automatically, but YOU should be worried about it.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> When I was trying to find my max stable multi on air, I could boot and appear stable at 50x and 51x but when I ran prime with all 8 cores with AVX no setting change would let me run prime without either hitting the 105c throttle, crash or a WHEA error. But if I did other things that didn't stress 8 threads I wouldn't get any of those 3 outcomes.
> Have you checked your event logger to see if you are getting WHEA ?
> I decided not to use liquid cooling this time, because I would just go overboard and get http://www.hailea.com/e-hailea/product1/HC-500A.htm


some cooler that is ..lol

nope, i can look for it, but since i havent run any long tests yet, i couldnt even get over 4.5ghz before because of temps,
and i did a fresh win7 install today..yuk..
like i said, im preparing for a 12 hour prime, but my aim is 4.8Ghz 12 hour prime stable..for now ..lol


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> WHEA errors suck. LOL
> Its like saying hey there is a problem somewhere, we fixed it automatically, but YOU should be worried about it.


just to make sure, its in eventviewer and then ? system?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> just to make sure, its in eventviewer and then ? system?


event viewer---->administrative log


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> event viewer---->administrative log


if i look at that, makes me wonder that windows even runs ..
nah, just installation errors there ..np,
but will keep a eye on it if im done with prime at 4.8ghz


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> if i look at that, makes me wonder that windows even runs ..
> nah, just installation errors there ..np,
> but will keep a eye on it if im done with prime at 4.8ghz


Good thinking.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> some cooler that is ..lol
> nope, i can look for it, but since i havent run any long tests yet, i couldnt even get over 4.5ghz before because of temps,
> and i did a fresh win7 install today..yuk..
> like i said, im preparing for a 12 hour prime, but my aim is 4.8Ghz 12 hour prime stable..for now ..lol


I think that is a very reasonable OC to start at for a delided prime95 run. Few non-delided IB can do that, so it is a good place to start.

If it does well, then try 4.9GHZ, or even 5.0GHz next! I'd love to see your delided chip run prime95 for 12hr+. That would be very encouraging for deliding decissions if done with decent vcore - as temps should not be the problem anymore.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I think that is a very reasonable OC to start at for a delided prime95 run. Few non-delided IB can do that, so it is a good place to start.
> If it does well, then try 4.9GHZ, or even 5.0GHz next! I'd love to see your delided chip run prime95 for 12hr+. That would be very encouraging for deliding decissions if done with decent vcore - as temps should not be the problem anymore.


yep, im running into max voltage now, before the max temps..
will spend today to get 4.8ghz stable, and then setup prime,
do i need to do more then do costum blend, with 90% ram set,
or leave the other settings at their default?

5ghz is max for me i think, needed 1.450V at least to make it run some tests..
not sure howmuch voltage i need more to get it prime stable for 12/18 hours ,
well see


----------



## VonDutch

my first try for 4.8ghz, vcore in bios set to 1.375V

just did a 20x IBT run, stresslvl set to high, np yet








hottest core 73C , you guys think i should do the 12 hour prime now,
or just skip this one, and go for 4.9ghz?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> my first try for 4.8ghz, vcore in bios set to 1.375V
> just did a 20x IBT run, stresslvl set to high, np yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hottest core 73C , you guys think i should do the 12 hour prime now,
> or just skip this one, and go for 4.9ghz?


pull your pll down to keep temps low and run for 4.9.....I'm a folder so I can;t do that run...wish they would except folding runs of multiple days......... not fair....


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> pull your pll down to keep temps low and run for 4.9.....I'm a folder so I can;t do that run...wish they would except folding runs of multiple days......... not fair....


PLL set to 1.5V
LLC extreme
vcore 1.4V
multi 49x

10x IBT run, stresslevel High, hottest core 75C
only checking what temps would do now..



so if i run prime like this, temps wont get any higher then the 75C in IBT ?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> PLL set to 1.5V
> LLC extreme
> vcore 1.4V
> multi 49x
> 10x IBT run, stresslevel High, hottest core 75C
> only checking what temps would do now..
> 
> so if i run prime like this, temps wont get any higher then the 75C in IBT ?


it shouldn't but your lengthy prime run will most likely crash later at 1.4......add like .02 or .03 for stability head room as long as you don't hit 90C during the run you will be fine.

I can't get my darn multiplier to be happy!!!!!!! can't get 52x and 101 to be kind to each other...... I want 5.3....but I'll have to sit at 5.2 i guess......I tried


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> it shouldn't but your lengthy prime run will most likely crash later at 1.4......add like .02 or .03 for stability head room as long as you don't hit 90C during the run you will be fine.
> I can't get my darn multiplier to be happy!!!!!!! can't get 52x and 101 to be kind to each other...... I want 5.3....but I'll have to sit at 5.2 i guess......I tried


blck oc makes it even harder to have a stable oc, 4.5-4.6ghz with 101 blck is best i could get..
5.3ghz was my max, and i already pushed vcore to 1.580V for that to get into windows..shht








will up vcore some more , would be great if i can join this club with a stable prime 12/18 hour run at 4.9ghz oc


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> blck oc makes it even harder to have a stable oc, 4.5-4.6ghz with 101 blck is best i could get..
> 5.3ghz was my max, and i already pushed vcore to 1.580V for that to get into windows..shht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will up vcore some more , would be great if i can join this club with a stable prime 12/18 hour run at 4.9ghz oc


take it easy on the vcore dont go any higher.....seriously....it's dangerous


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> take it easy on the vcore dont go any higher.....seriously....it's dangerous


yea, i know that now, not gonna try it again, just wanted to see if i could log windows with it, and get a validation,
5.0-5.1ghz is max with voltages for me, with 5.1 ghz i was upto 1.5V, could do some testing with Aida etc. with it so ..
not planning on running those speeds 24/7 anyways, 4.5-4.7ghz max for daily use is great..anything above that doesnt give that much more speed,
but gives more headeache haha..


----------



## DOM.

VonDutch did you delid your cpu ?

If not do you life in a ice box lol


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> VonDutch did you delid your cpu ?
> If not do you life in a ice box lol


yes, i did De-lid mine,

this is before, using AS5, running Aida at 4.545ghz

80C on the hottest core

this is after, using liquid pro 4.545ghz

55C on the hottest core

i never used the word "Wauw" this much in my whole live, still am like ...wauw ...lol

let me check temp in hallway..... 15C atm, next to my comp.
cant wait for winter in my country, -10 to -15C is a normal wintertemp here hehe..


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> it shouldn't but your lengthy prime run will most likely crash later at 1.4......add like .02 or .03 for stability head room as long as you don't hit 90C during the run you will be fine.
> I can't get my darn multiplier to be happy!!!!!!! can't get 52x and 101 to be kind to each other...... I want 5.3....but I'll have to sit at 5.2 i guess......I tried


Don't give up yet *Valgaur*! I'm stuck at 5.2 so far too, but I am going to try a few more tweeks and see if 5.3 is still possible. It's a challenge, but I'd sure love to see if this chip can do it! I'd love to see your chip make it too! We need more hi OC posts in the 5GHz club - too few IB's in that club....









...of course you can get some sleep before your next try....


----------



## VonDutch

[Mian thread Oct 5 22.40] Unable to detect some of the hyperthreaded logical CPUs.

is that a problem?

running prime now, this is after 10 min, 4.9ghz, 1.4V, 7 of 8gb RAM usage , thats enough right?



its running in the background while i surf , have browser open ..lol
67C on the hottest core so far, will go up if FFT length gets less, like 4 or 8k?


----------



## VonDutch

30 min prime, ran all the 8k with np, hottest core 77C



the 8k lenght is the smallest one right, so temps wont get higher then what i have now?
just asking, in case i leave it running and im not here


----------



## VonDutch

worker #5 stopped after 1 hour 15 min with this error,



what does/can it mean? to low vcore?
will up vcore 0.03V to 1.43V and run again..

o, bunch of whea errors too,

A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Internal parity error
Processor ID: 4

The details view of this entry contains further information.


----------



## DOM.

Prime doesn't get the cpu hot like IBT


----------



## VonDutch

1 hour prime, 1.43V this time
adding 0.03V vcore make the temps go up about 3C..

1 WHEA error about 4 min ago,
does that mean i have to start over again, or should i let it run and wait for worker to stop ?



update,
BSOD when i was writing this post ..lol im back!









BCCode: 124
BCP1: 0000000000000000
BCP2: FFFFFA800AFA3028
BCP3: 00000000FE200000
BCP4: 0000000000021166

k, time to rethink, will do my next attempt tomorrow








any tips/help is welcome..

4.9ghz settings:
vcore 1.43V
PLL 1.5V
LLC extreme
ram voltage 1.510V(1.5V normal, still set for blck oc to 101)
C-states disabled, only EIST enabled(could it be that?)

other settings on auto


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Prime doesn't get the cpu hot like IBT


lol, yea i know that,
when i joined here, saw most people using prime and IBT,
after days of trial and error, i got my 3770k to 4.5ghz,
but im using Aida for testing, but thought, lets give it a go with my new oc,
bam!, went from 25C to 102C in notime, i was shocked really ...lol
couldnt find the stopbutton, was my first time use of IBT ever,
before i found the stopbutton, it shut 1 core down totally, by then it hit 105C
and started throtteling the other cores ...pffft...never again IBT is what i thought ..lol

but now my temps are way down, so i can do 4.8ghz 20x ITB run on stresslevel High np,
hottest core on this run was 73C


----------



## Aparition

@VonDutch

Turn up your PLL voltage setting. Probably what is making such a high voltage just a tiny bit unstable. Set it to Auto and then slowly come down if it is stable.
Low PLL helps with lower clocks drop some temps in some cases, but high clocks I have found it to hamper stability if set too low.

The C states would only affect non load stability when the CPU clocked down and voltage scaled down. Assuming you have windows set to Max Power use in Power settings.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> @VonDutch
> Turn up your PLL voltage setting. Probably what is making such a high voltage just a tiny bit unstable. Set it to Auto and then slowly come down if it is stable.
> Low PLL helps with lower clocks drop some temps in some cases, but high clocks I have found it to hamper stability if set too low.
> The C states would only affect non load stability when the CPU clocked down and voltage scaled down. Assuming you have windows set to Max Power use in Power settings.


thanks Aparition, will try that,
and i have set windows to high performance in power options, and never ever sleep ..lol
C states are disabled, think i might turn EIST off too , with my next try ..


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thanks Aparition, will try that,
> and i have set windows to high performance in power options, and never ever sleep ..lol
> C states are disabled, think i might turn EIST off too , with my next try ..


Try..
PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
C states: Disabled
EIST: Disabled
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Current limits: Max, or ~500a

Set turbo voltages to auto, and used a fix Vcore. (Turbo voltage became less effective at higher clocks)

The suggestions I gave is what I have for my 5.0Ghz, and it's stable 12hrs+ of prime. You're really close, and i reckon you could definitely get that overclock stable.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thanks Aparition, will try that,
> and i have set windows to high performance in power options, and never ever sleep ..lol
> C states are disabled, think i might turn EIST off too , with my next try ..


Yes. You need to turn up the PLL voltage. For some reason my mobo gets really cranky when I touch PLL. I let it regulate itself. These mobos are getting pretty sophisticated in detecting what it needs.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thanks Aparition, will try that,
> and i have set windows to high performance in power options, and never ever sleep ..lol
> C states are disabled, think i might turn EIST off too , with my next try ..


trun your PLL up to 1.8V and bump your vcore to 1.45 for some serious stability your temps won't be to crazy maybe spikes top 88 area. but for a bench suicide run that really isn't that bad.


----------



## KingKwentyne

I will not be joining the club [insert sad face here].... I got errors after 11.5 hours lol... @4.5Ghz. I am quite ready to throw in the gloves... but I might give it another try over the weekend. Hey VonDutch you may have to pm me some of your settings let me see if we have any similarities or any huge disparities when you were clocked @4.5Ghz. Well frankly anyone who is willing to help will be welcome. If it helps any my current config:

Intel I7 3770k
Asus Sabertooth z77 Motherboard
12GB of Patriot XML 1600mhz ram
Cosair force 3 120Gb SSD
EVGA 560Ti 448 Cores Classified


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 30 min prime, ran all the 8k with np, hottest core 77C
> 
> the 8k lenght is the smallest one right, so temps wont get higher then what i have now?
> just asking, in case i leave it running and im not here


Actually it will get higher till you reach steady state, I was going to post something about this but decided not to because I didn't want to hit you with a wall of text
Your mobo will need time to heat up, so will your cpu cooler and GPU, if its close to your HSF like mine is.
If you started with a cool system your temps won't be at "max" till 20-60 minutes depending on your case flow, MB and HSF. I have to watch my temps every 10-15 min when i was finding my max for the first 1-2 hours to see if my temps go higher than I anticipated.


3770k 49x 1.41vcore bios LLC "Ultra high" Max temp 99c 16 hour Prime.

As you can see in the pic, my max temps were reached around 12 hours into my stress test.
Also you use LLC at "Extreme" setting, which unlike "ultra high" increases vcore more and more as you increase load.
At UH your vcore stays close to your bios setting, but Extreme can make it jump even .2-.3v higher than you set it meaning your max temps might be more random than you anticipate.
All review sites also recommend not using "extreme" unless using LN.

I attempted to change my CPU PLL manually and it's just a pain for me, didn't beneficially change stability or temps so I just keep it at 1.8v and enable overvolting which definitely help after 48x
I attempted to manipulate vccsa and vccio but that doesn't help my temps or stability either
Many people suggest turning off c3 and c6 but I just keep them on auto.
So to recap, making your life easier, just use manual Vcore change, no offset, enable cpu pll overvolting, and change multipliers, leave everything else on auto or default. good luck


----------



## rexbinary

Well I thought I was stable at with my i5-3570K with 4.7GHz @ 1.228v. Passed short runs of Prime, IBT, LinX, AIDA64, machine sleeps and resume, and even BF3 runs fine. But I went for a 12 hour prime and started getting WHEA errors a couple of hours into it.

I can't see to shake them. I have bumped the voltage so many times that I am now starting over with 4.6GHz as my new target as the heat was getting a little too high for my tastes.

I have learned that I can seem to shake out WHEAs quicker by running Prime95 with exactly 40K FFTs.

I will update with my results later.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Well I thought I was stable at with my i5-3570K with 4.7GHz @ 1.228v. Passed short runs of Prime, IBT, LinX, AIDA64, machine sleeps and resume, and even BF3 runs fine. But I went for a 12 hour prime and started getting WHEA errors a couple of hours into it.
> I can't see to shake them. I have bumped the voltage so many times that I am now starting over with 4.6GHz as my new target as the heat was getting a little too high for my tastes.
> I have learned that I can seem to shake out WHEAs quicker by running Prime95 with exactly 40K FFTs.
> I will update with my results later.


Are you offset or manual set voltage? I fixed my WHEA by enabling C1E and disabling C-States.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Are you offset or manual set voltage? I fixed my WHEA by enabling C1E and disabling C-States.


Running offset. I have C1E enabled. I'd like to keep my C-States enabled if possible. I'm trying to stabilize 4.6 right now. It's looking pretty good at the moment, but time will tell.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I will not be joining the club [insert sad face here].... I got errors after 11.5 hours lol... @4.5Ghz. I am quite ready to throw in the gloves... but I might give it another try over the weekend. Hey VonDutch you may have to pm me some of your settings let me see if we have any similarities or any huge disparities when you were clocked @4.5Ghz. Well frankly anyone who is willing to help will be welcome. If it helps any my current config:
> Intel I7 3770k
> Asus Sabertooth z77 Motherboard
> 12GB of Patriot XML 1600mhz ram
> Cosair force 3 120Gb SSD
> EVGA 560Ti 448 Cores Classified


Sounds like you are real close if you made it to 11.5 hours. Too close to give up on a stable system OC, and more importantly, membership in this club!









I think a bump of vcore may be all that is needed. You did not list your vcore or your temps, which would be good to know for others to help more.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Sounds like you are real close if you made it to 11.5 hours. Too close to give up on a stable system OC, and more importantly, membership in this club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a bump of vcore may be all that is needed. You did not list your vcore or your temps, which would be good to know for others to help more.


So... it was too tempting... I am running another session as we speak. If I am unsuccessful on this attempt I will post up all my settings. I have been reading a few guides on the forum and I think I found a good combination of voltage and temps which I am comfortable with. I had take the side panels off the pc and break out a fan to keep everything happy but when I get this done and I validate I am going to go outside and scream at everyone LOL 6hrs and counting right now. Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> So... it was too tempting... I am running another session as we speak. If I am unsuccessful on this attempt I will post up all my settings. I have been reading a few guides on the forum and I think I found a good combination of voltage and temps which I am comfortable with. I had take the side panels off the pc and break out a fan to keep everything happy but when I get this done and I validate I am going to go outside and scream at everyone LOL 6hrs and counting right now. Will let you guys know how it goes.


Let it out! Lol


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Well I thought I was stable at with my i5-3570K with 4.7GHz @ 1.228v. Passed short runs of Prime, IBT, LinX, AIDA64, machine sleeps and resume, and even BF3 runs fine. But I went for a 12 hour prime and started getting WHEA errors a couple of hours into it.
> I can't see to shake them. I have bumped the voltage so many times that I am now starting over with 4.6GHz as my new target as the heat was getting a little too high for my tastes.
> I have learned that I can seem to shake out WHEAs quicker by running Prime95 with exactly 40K FFTs.
> I will update with my results later.


For quick tests for stability, I use a short cut using Prime95. Some FFT's as you noted, produce more errors than others. I have a list of notable FFT's which cause instability on the i5-3570K.

Quick Stability Test
192K - If you can pass this for 15mins at 90% memory usage and NO ERRORS, then you can most likely pass 12hrs of prime with few errors.

Other FFT's :
480K - This often produces errors a little after 12hrs in.
40K
35K
28K
24K
10K

Generally, the small FFT's 40k and below will produce the higher temps during Prime. My max temp occurred during the 24K FFT. My list made by noting down all FFT's that produced errors during my 12hr+ Prime run at 4.5, 4.8 and 5.0Ghz. 192K always seemed to be the biggest hurdle.


----------



## VonDutch

Gm









preparing for day2 oc ..lol
thanks everyone for all the helpfull tips,
will keep in mind what you all said..

4.9 ghz is the one to beat today
1.45V vcore
LLC Turbo? (extreme is highest setting on my mobo, turbo gives a slight vdroop)
CPU PLL set manual 1.8V
C-states disabled, EIST disabled

temp next to my comp is 15C , cores idle after 30 min at, 15,16,18 and 21C
6.45am, so its still "cold outside" ..lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> trun your PLL up to 1.8V and bump your vcore to 1.45 for some serious stability your temps won't be to crazy maybe spikes top 88 area. but for a bench *suicide run* that really isn't that bad.


why does "suicide run" sound so very different now, then the first time i read it?? ...LOL


----------



## KingKwentyne

Ok so I cant go to bed... My 12hr test is scheduled to finish at 2am. I am camped out in the living room the wife and baby fell asleep on the floor waiting on me. The reason for my concern is that the AI Suite from asus is showing that my motherboard temp is @127C...







I am pretty sure it is just an error as previous spikes were only about half that... I didnt jump out the stress test. i am at 10 hrs 47 mins right now. I am going to wait till it crosses the 12 hr mark then get my screenies and proof... have a beer and go to bed. This is more stressful than waiting for my baby to be born lol I honestly have to say this technology amazes me. truly spectacular to run at max this far above its intended clock for so long and not error out at all is just amazing. This is why I love this stuff. Thanks for the tips and guides gentlemen. I am gonna win this time


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Ok so I cant go to bed... My 12hr test is scheduled to finish at 2am. I am camped out in the living room the wife and baby fell asleep on the floor waiting on me. The reason for my concern is that the AI Suite from asus is showing that my motherboard temp is @127C...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure it is just an error as previous spikes were only about half that... I didnt jump out the stress test. i am at 10 hrs 47 mins right now. I am going to wait till it crosses the 12 hr mark then get my screenies and proof... have a beer and go to bed. This is more stressful than waiting for my baby to be born lol I honestly have to say this technology amazes me. truly spectacular to run at max this far above its intended clock for so long and not error out at all is just amazing. This is why I love this stuff. Thanks for the tips and guides gentlemen. I am gonna win this time


Almost there..very nice








youre right about the stress, its not only our comps being stresstested ...lol
hope ill make it too today, would be great ..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Gm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preparing for day2 oc ..lol
> thanks everyone for all the helpfull tips,
> will keep in mind what you all said..
> 4.9 ghz is the one to beat today
> 1.45V vcore
> LLC Turbo? (extreme is highest setting on my mobo, turbo gives a slight vdroop)
> CPU PLL set manual 1.8V
> C-states disabled, EIST disabled
> temp next to my comp is 15C , cores idle after 30 min at, 15,16,18 and 21C
> 6.45am, so its still "cold outside" ..lol
> why does "suicide run" sound so very different now, then the first time i read it?? ...LOL


update after 1 hour prime,



core temps, 71,75,78 and 79C on the hottest core,
no WHEA errors yet, yesss


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Ok so I cant go to bed... My 12hr test is scheduled to finish at 2am. I am camped out in the living room the wife and baby fell asleep on the floor waiting on me. The reason for my concern is that the AI Suite from asus is showing that my motherboard temp is @127C...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure it is just an error as previous spikes were only about half that... I didnt jump out the stress test. i am at 10 hrs 47 mins right now. I am going to wait till it crosses the 12 hr mark then get my screenies and proof... have a beer and go to bed. This is more stressful than waiting for my baby to be born lol I honestly have to say this technology amazes me. truly spectacular to run at max this far above its intended clock for so long and not error out at all is just amazing. This is why I love this stuff. Thanks for the tips and guides gentlemen. I am gonna win this time


I'm sure we can all relate! Those MB temps at 127C are a glitch. I've run in to it before and its is not really happening. No worrys! I think you are going to make it man!!!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> update after 1 hour prime,
> 
> core temps, 71,75,78 and 79C on the hottest core,
> no WHEA errors yet, yesss


Looking good *VonDutch*! Nice OC and temps.


----------



## KingKwentyne

I am about to shoot myself in the face.... After all this I just realized hey your prime looks different from mine... I attached the wrong .exe to my task bar and I have been running the wrong damn version... I have been running an older one... [sad face] right here! I was too busy checking temps and making sure everything was still running to notice that say.. umm 11hrs ago... wow... i get the feeling all this will be for nothing... I know my set up cant take another 12hrs of this my core voltage is already all the way up to 1.328 just to ensure that I make it through this thing...

At least I can look forward to hourly updates from you vondutch.. lol..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I am about to shoot myself in the face.... After all this I just realized hey your prime looks different from mine... I attached the wrong .exe to my task bar and I have been running the wrong damn version... I have been running an older one... [sad face] right here! I was too busy checking temps and making sure everything was still running to notice that say.. umm 11hrs ago... wow... i get the feeling all this will be for nothing... I know my set up cant take another 12hrs of this my core voltage is already all the way up to 1.328 just to ensure that I make it through this thing...
> At least I can look forward to hourly updates from you vondutch.. lol..


Bump the vcore to 1.4 and sleep. Seriously I run 1.4 vcore all day every day for my 4.8 Ghz folding runs I could even run 4.9 but I make it super stable I'm gonna eventually do this on a 5Ghz runa dn see what I get and go to bed as well when I do it. if anything it'll crash and then it will boot and start folding










Seriously though these Ivy Bridge CPU's can take a beating literally.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534283

Yes that vcore is 1.6 and it's running just fine you can do it man never ever give up!!!







what are your temps anyways?? if they are below 90°C then your in the gold as well. drink and just watch and sleep. You'll get it


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I am about to shoot myself in the face.... After all this I just realized hey your prime looks different from mine... I attached the wrong .exe to my task bar and I have been running the wrong damn version... I have been running an older one... [sad face] right here! I was too busy checking temps and making sure everything was still running to notice that say.. umm 11hrs ago... wow... i get the feeling all this will be for nothing... I know my set up cant take another 12hrs of this my core voltage is already all the way up to 1.328 just to ensure that I make it through this thing...
> At least I can look forward to hourly updates from you vondutch.. lol..


Dude...we all feel your pain....









Hope you can try again with prime95 version 27.7 (using AVX). Note: it does stress the cpu more and it will run hotter and may need more vcore vs. older prime95 versions....


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Bump the vcore to 1.4 and sleep. Seriously I run 1.4 vcore all day every day for my 4.8 Ghz folding runs I could even run 4.9 but I make it super stable I'm gonna eventually do this on a 5Ghz runa dn see what I get and go to bed as well when I do it. if anything it'll crash and then it will boot and start folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though these Ivy Bridge CPU's can take a beating literally.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534283
> Yes that vcore is 1.6 and it's running just fine you can do it man never ever give up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are your temps anyways?? if they are below 90°C then your in the gold as well. drink and just watch and sleep. You'll get it


My highest temp is 88c. I am using an antec 620 closed loop cooler. LOL dude you are crazy 1.6 vcore seriously lol hahaa I am not really worried about my temps... its the fact that i used an older version of prime may not qualify me for the club, but hey... we got her stable as is









11hrs 58mins right now


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I am about to shoot myself in the face.... After all this I just realized hey your prime looks different from mine... I attached the wrong .exe to my task bar and I have been running the wrong damn version... I have been running an older one... [sad face] right here! I was too busy checking temps and making sure everything was still running to notice that say.. umm 11hrs ago... wow... i get the feeling all this will be for nothing... I know my set up cant take another 12hrs of this my core voltage is already all the way up to 1.328 just to ensure that I make it through this thing...
> At least I can look forward to hourly updates from you vondutch.. lol..


i hope they will let you in, even tho you used a older prime, not sure what the rules say about it,
1.328 is good, should be np , im running 1.45V now..

update after 2 hours prime









temps are the same, no WHEA errors, none at all actually..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> My highest temp is 88c. I am using an antec 620 closed loop cooler. LOL dude you are crazy 1.6 vcore seriously lol hahaa I am not really worried about my temps... its the fact that i used an older version of prime may not qualify me for the club, but hey... we got her stable as is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11hrs 58mins right now


I'm a bit







but besides the obvious you should still submit and see what happens. if not then try and put your comp by the window and use a box fan for it. shoot if not that take the side panel off and put a box fan as the side panel and force that air in and cool it even more! then you'll get it! I wanna see it do it!!!


----------



## KingKwentyne

Well we hit 12hrs @4.5Ghz using prime95 version 25.11 < [just kill me]. here are the pics and proof.



Quick setting in AI manager


I am going to run another 12hr test with the newer version I cant come this close to just smell it and walk away...


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Well we hit 12hrs @4.5Ghz using prime95 version 25.11 < [just kill me]. here are the pics and proof.
> 
> Quick setting in AI manager
> 
> I am going to run another 12hr test with the newer version I cant come this close to just smell it and walk away...


Don't worry, your going to make it!! Use prime95 v27.7 or greater.....


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but besides the obvious you should still submit and see what happens. if not then try and put your comp by the window and use a box fan for it. shoot if not that take the side panel off and put a box fan as the side panel and force that air in and cool it even more! then you'll get it! I wanna see it do it!!!


Oh ye better believe we are going to get this done! LOL


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Oh ye better believe we are going to get this done! LOL




move that side panel and make the box fan the side panel...force the air in directly.


----------



## VonDutch

update









after 3 hours prime, not many changes, 15C next to my comp
no WHEA errors..



temps, 71,75, 79 and 80C on the hottest core









comp is still responding very well, much better then yesterday,
opening browser, writing this, clicking around in windows ..all np..


----------



## VonDutch

*yawn* ..update,

4 hours prime,
no changes, no errors..im bored ...lol

for pic, see above, looks the same


----------



## VonDutch

i shouldnt have said that, prime just closed on me...lol

new input needed










i figure upping the 1.45V vcore im using now with 0.010V should do, or 0.025V to be sure ?
temps are still np, after 4 hours prime hottest core 80C
i still have 0.050V to play with to get this stable..
and i had no WHEA errors

seeting are :
4.9ghz

1.45V vcore
LLC Turbo? (extreme is highest setting on my mobo, turbo gives a slight vdroop)
CPU PLL set manual 1.8V
C-states disabled, EIST disabled

dram voltage 1.510V(1.5V stock)

turbo power limit(wats) 300
core current limit(amps) 250

everything else set to Auto, or the usual normal settings on my Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Bump the vcore to 1.4 and sleep. Seriously I run 1.4 vcore all day every day for my 4.8 Ghz folding runs I could even run 4.9 but I make it super stable I'm gonna eventually do this on a 5Ghz runa dn see what I get and go to bed as well when I do it. if anything it'll crash and then it will boot and start folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though these Ivy Bridge CPU's can take a beating literally.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534283
> Yes that vcore is 1.6 and it's running just fine you can do it man never ever give up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are your temps anyways?? if they are below 90°C then your in the gold as well. drink and just watch and sleep. You'll get it


wHOLY moly. you made it to 5.3Ghz! Well done man!

Dam... I feel pressured to push my chip further now.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i shouldnt have said that, prime just closed on me...lol
> new input needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i figure upping the 1.45V vcore im using now with 0.010V should do, or 0.025V to be sure ?
> temps are still np, after 4 hours prime hottest core 80C
> i still have 0.050V to play with to get this stable..
> and i had no WHEA errors
> seeting are :
> 4.9ghz
> 1.45V vcore
> LLC Turbo? (extreme is highest setting on my mobo, turbo gives a slight vdroop)
> CPU PLL set manual 1.8V
> C-states disabled, EIST disabled
> dram voltage 1.510V(1.5V stock)
> turbo power limit(wats) 300
> core current limit(amps) 250
> everything else set to Auto, or the usual normal settings on my Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H


0.010v should be enough to bring you up to 12hours, might have errors though. Turbo or Extreme LLC is fine.

Your turbo power limit and current limits seem a bit low. Most people set it to the to the maximum values, and i found it almost required when at 4.8Ghz and above. I had 500a / 500w in my case. When at 4.9Ghz, i was in a similar situation were it would seem stable but then just have sudden instability. After increasing current and power limits, the problem was resolved and i was then able to achieve stability. I figured the chip just wasn't getting enough juice.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> For quick tests for stability, I use a short cut using Prime95. Some FFT's as you noted, produce more errors than others. I have a list of notable FFT's which cause instability on the i5-3570K.
> Quick Stability Test
> 192K - If you can pass this for 15mins at 90% memory usage and NO ERRORS, then you can most likely pass 12hrs of prime with few errors.
> Other FFT's :
> 480K - This often produces errors a little after 12hrs in.
> 40K
> 35K
> 28K
> 24K
> 10K
> Generally, the small FFT's 40k and below will produce the higher temps during Prime. My max temp occurred during the 24K FFT. My list made by noting down all FFT's that produced errors during my 12hr+ Prime run at 4.5, 4.8 and 5.0Ghz. 192K always seemed to be the biggest hurdle.


Thanks for those Arkaridge.

I went for [email protected] .045 offset which rotates 1.176, 1.184, 1.192 Vcore depending on the load. I crashed 11.5 hours in







Will 'bump da voltz' and try again.







The best news is no WHEAs!!!! So I think 4.6GHz is going to be a much better target then 4.7GHz, as that was WHEAville.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> wHOLY moly. you made it to 5.3Ghz! Well done man!
> Dam... I feel pressured to push my chip further now.


I tried for 5.4 and 5.353....no go lol. This is how cold I was last night, all in order to OC that bad boy


That background feels so right for that OC lol....keep it together Frank! (I'm gonna name my 3770K Frank now lol)


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> 0.010v should be enough to bring you up to 12hours, might have errors though. Turbo or Extreme LLC is fine.
> Your turbo power limit and current limits seem a bit low. Most people set it to the to the maximum values, and i found it almost required when at 4.8Ghz and above. I had 500a / 500w in my case. When at 4.9Ghz, i was in a similar situation were it would seem stable but then just have sudden instability. After increasing current and power limits, the problem was resolved and i was then able to achieve stability. I figured the chip just wasn't getting enough juice.


thanks,
ill make it 0.020V to be sure ..lol
those limits are now set to 400 and 300, thats max i could set it to on my mobo..
today prime shut down after 4 hour 15 min ,
thats not cool..hope this time i will get my minimum 12 hour prime run


----------



## KingKwentyne

Almost there this time 3 hrs to go. Highest temp this time around with the correct version of Prime95 is 90C. I will be done at 10pm... Not even looking at it this time... Putting up some selves for the wifey... WIll post up the results.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Almost there this time 3 hrs to go. Highest temp this time around with the correct version of Prime95 is 90C. I will be done at 10pm... Not even looking at it this time... Putting up some selves for the wifey... WIll post up the results.


Come on you can do it!!!!!!!


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Come on you can do it!!!!!!!


DONE!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534323



NOW LET ME IN!!! LOL



Here are some screens straight from my bios showing all settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> NOW LET ME IN!!! LOL
> 
> Here are some screens straight from my bios showing all settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> NOW LET ME IN!!! LOL


Congrats man! You did it!!!









We knew you could do it.....Good job.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Thank you sirs LOL @ Awwww yeaaaa


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Thank you sirs LOL @ Awwww yeaaaa


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Thank you sirs LOL @ Awwww yeaaaa


Gratz KingKwentyne









i still didnt make it, but i wont give up ..lol
ill give it 1 or 2 more tries, and then back down to 4.8ghz if it doesnt work out,
to get 4.9ghz stable, i prolly need almost 1.5V .. i tried last nite with 1.480V, crashed during the night..
not sure howmuch bad influence windows 7 can be, all those blue screens etc, might corrupt some things too


----------



## fragamemnon

Greetings, everyone!

I feel like it's my time to chip in on the topic right now.
Mobo is Asus Z77 Sabertooth.
I just got my low-profile Samsung RAM delivered (just one 2x4 GBs kit atm) and I pushed it to 2200MHz 9-11-11-21 @ 1.6V just like that, without fine tuning.
So then I decided to let go like that, fine tune it later and get my CPU hotter. I used to have a stable clock with the old ram (some 4GB A-DATA on 1333







) at 4.7GHz on 1.265Vcore with 1.7PLL /decided to leave it at that/ and reaching about 85C in P95 on a Hyper 212+ with two fans.

I figured why not try 5.0 on air cooling. And I just met a wall on the next step - 4.8GHz.
Currently on 1.34V - manual ofc.
LLC is 140%, VCCSA is 0.925, PLL is 1.78125V
The rest is set to auto.

I tipped 100C on P95 small FFTs, 98C on the Blend test, however it's not stable. It crashes my Task Manager/Explorer/Aero and eventually BSODs for more VCore.
In gaming it hasn't topped 90C, nor has it crashed. OCCT's LinPack got it to 95C on the hottest core and the OCCT stress is just running way too mild - 93C max, ran all three data set tests.

I'd appreciate any tips for eventually stabilizing 4.8GHz and any criticism/feedback as well!
Cheers!


----------



## neopunx

Please Add me! And for everyone else, tips on heading higher?













BIOS Snaps


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Please Add me! And for everyone else, tips on heading higher?


rules say,

"***REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running, minimum of 12hours same as Prime95"

better take a look at page 1,
i am in here, but not yet in da club..lol..still need a stable 12 hour prime run..grmbl..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Greetings, everyone!
> I feel like it's my time to chip in on the topic right now.
> Mobo is Asus Z77 Sabertooth.
> I just got my low-profile Samsung RAM delivered (just one 2x4 GBs kit atm) and I pushed it to 2200MHz 9-11-11-21 @ 1.6V just like that, without fine tuning.
> So then I decided to let go like that, fine tune it later and get my CPU hotter. I used to have a stable clock with the old ram (some 4GB A-DATA on 1333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) at 4.7GHz on 1.265Vcore with 1.7PLL /decided to leave it at that/ and reaching about 85C in P95 on a Hyper 212+ with two fans.
> I figured why not try 5.0 on air cooling. And I just met a wall on the next step - 4.8GHz.
> Currently on 1.34V - manual ofc.
> LLC is 140%, VCCSA is 0.925, PLL is 1.78125V
> The rest is set to auto.
> I tipped 100C on P95 small FFTs, 98C on the Blend test, however it's not stable. It crashes my Task Manager/Explorer/Aero and eventually BSODs for more VCore.
> In gaming it hasn't topped 90C, nor has it crashed. OCCT's LinPack got it to 95C on the hottest core and the OCCT stress is just running way too mild - 93C max, ran all three data set tests.
> I'd appreciate any tips for eventually stabilizing 4.8GHz and any criticism/feedback as well!
> Cheers!


i wouldnt go above 95C, if its only peaks 95C is ok, 100C is very close to throttle, mine did that at 102C
it shut 1 core down..
yesterday someone said to me, with higher oc's, you better leave pll at normal, or 1.8V,
i know temps will be a bit higher again, but wont be that much..
pll lower can help with temps, and make some oc's more stable,
you could try both








looks like you need to look at cooling for the 4.8ghz
normal use, and gaming give less heat then the tests..but they make sure you are stable whatever happens
you might need more vcore to make it stable, but that would mean even higher temps..


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Gratz KingKwentyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still didnt make it, but i wont give up ..lol
> ill give it 1 or 2 more tries, and then back down to 4.8ghz if it doesnt work out,
> to get 4.9ghz stable, i prolly need almost 1.5V .. i tried last nite with 1.480V, crashed during the night..
> not sure howmuch bad influence windows 7 can be, all those blue screens etc, might corrupt some things too


Thank u Dutch. The bsod was a problem for me early on. Having a ton of software installed and starting up with windows will/may cause file corruption and make windows unstable.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Spoiler: Warning: PUT THAT MANY PICS IN A SPOILER PLEASE



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Please Add me! And for everyone else, tips on heading higher?






Please put that many pics in a spoiler. Please refer back to the first page for rules on entry. Also, the OP is currently absent. A lot of people are still not in.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> rules say,
> "***REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running, minimum of 12hours same as Prime95"
> better take a look at page 1,
> i am in here, but not yet in da club..lol..still need a stable 12 hour prime run..grmbl..


CAN EVERYONE PLEASE QUOTE THIS POST THAT IS NOT IN THE CLUB THAT IS STILL ACTIVE AND THINK THEY HAVE PASSED. I AM MAKING THE SUBMISSION LIST FOR THE OP.


----------



## Casterina

Can someone help me overclock the i5 3570K please,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313745/bios-overclock


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casterina*
> 
> Can someone help me overclock the i5 3570K please,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313745/bios-overclock


Once again,

No need to post the same thing in multiple places all over OCN. You can get in trouble with STAFF by doing that.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> CAN EVERYONE PLEASE QUOTE THIS POST THAT IS NOT IN THE CLUB THAT IS STILL ACTIVE AND THINK THEY HAVE PASSED. I AM MAKING THE SUBMISSION LIST FOR THE OP.


My submission is a few posts back. Thanks.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Here's an update. Same vcore, but now at 46x.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i wouldnt go above 95C, if its only peaks 95C is ok, 100C is very close to throttle, mine did that at 102C
> it shut 1 core down..
> yesterday someone said to me, with higher oc's, you better leave pll at normal, or 1.8V,
> i know temps will be a bit higher again, but wont be that much..
> pll lower can help with temps, and make some oc's more stable,
> you could try both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like you need to look at cooling for the 4.8ghz
> normal use, and gaming give less heat then the tests..but they make sure you are stable whatever happens
> you might need more vcore to make it stable, but that would mean even higher temps..


Well yeah, naturally. I'm introduced to the safe, yellow-zone, etc. temps.
I'm aware of the PLL as well, that's why I started dropping it down from 1.8, thus stopped at 1.78125 - that's the edge on stability to temps ratio.
I will be running on water as soon as I build my PC desk /yep, the all-popular guys inspired me ^^ /, I just wanted to try hit 5.0 on air - the Hyper 212+ - would prove the chip wonderful! And for everyday use I run it on 4.5GHz, this keeps everything way below the top safe line.

So really anything useful would be appreciated - like if anybody has experience with frequencies this high and, for example, a super low PLL, or as I have seen in one particular case - a stable 4.6GHz on 1.28V and no less whilst 4.7 worked smoothly on ~1.275 Volts.


----------



## neopunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> rules say,
> "***REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running, minimum of 12hours same as Prime95"
> better take a look at page 1,
> i am in here, but not yet in da club..lol..still need a stable 12 hour prime run..grmbl..


Take a look again there stud, it says 14 hours and some change. Thanks though.

Is for spoiler alert, couldn't figure it out right now, so just deleted them. I'll repost em later when I can fix it. Thanks all.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Well yeah, naturally. I'm introduced to the safe, yellow-zone, etc. temps.
> I'm aware of the PLL as well, that's why I started dropping it down from 1.8, thus stopped at 1.78125 - that's the edge on stability to temps ratio.
> I will be running on water as soon as I build my PC desk /yep, the all-popular guys inspired me ^^ /, I just wanted to try hit 5.0 on air - the Hyper 212+ - would prove the chip wonderful! And for everyday use I run it on 4.5GHz, this keeps everything way below the top safe line.
> So really anything useful would be appreciated - like if anybody has experience with frequencies this high and, for example, a super low PLL, or as I have seen in one particular case - a stable 4.6GHz on 1.28V and no less whilst 4.7 worked smoothly on ~1.275 Volts.


cool








learning some new things every day around here ..lol

yea., i did some fooling around with 5.0ghz

this is with 1.45V vcore set in bios, pll 1.5

hottest core 75C , ntb, but i run into to high voltages,
not that it hurts to have it run at that voltage,
if intel specs say 1.55V max, and others say its a very resiliant processor ..lol
but yea, my daily oc is about 4.5-4.6ghz too, works very well for me









did alot more testing with it, but wont show all the pics ..
im trying to get to 4.9ghz prime 12/18hour stable,
but its hard, besides the high voltage i need to get it,
im up to 1.490V vcore now, but still need to run it with prime.

i mentioned the pll, because someone told me yesterday,
that with a very high oc , you better set it to 1.8 again,
, so i adjusted, but still crashed later on ..lol
but dont mean it doesnt help with very high oc's..
mine is set to 1.5v with my daily oc 4.6ghz

i run a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B push/pull,
but i run into the high voltages before i hit the TJMax


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Take a look again there stud, it says 14 hours and some change. Thanks though.


stud? ..lol
srry, i didnt see that good enough i think,
my bad








im just jealous im not in this club yet ..haha.. jk


----------



## rexbinary

Knock knock



prime12hourfinal.png 954k .png file


Let me in please!


----------



## neopunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> CAN EVERYONE PLEASE QUOTE THIS POST THAT IS NOT IN THE CLUB THAT IS STILL ACTIVE AND THINK THEY HAVE PASSED. I AM MAKING THE SUBMISSION LIST FOR THE OP.


Me


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> CAN EVERYONE PLEASE QUOTE THIS POST THAT IS NOT IN THE CLUB THAT IS STILL ACTIVE AND THINK THEY HAVE PASSED. I AM MAKING THE SUBMISSION LIST FOR THE OP.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Knock knock
> 
> 
> prime12hourfinal.png 954k .png file
> 
> Let me in please!


Nice OC, gratz


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Nice OC, gratz


Thanks man! I'm looking forward to seeing your de-lided stable, as I'm sure it's going to rock! I don't think I'll be de-liding mine, but never say never.


----------



## Spudinske

It's been so long, but me.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> NOW LET ME IN!!! LOL
> 
> Here are some screens straight from my bios showing all settings.
> [/SPOILER]


Since people are qualifying according to the requierments, and we are keeping track of them until the OP comes back, it is fine with those who qualify to post the banner - correct?

Cause, if so, then I would like to add this club's banner as it is one of the tougher clubs to get into at decent OC's. Several runs to make it happen for me @4.5 anyway.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Thanks man! I'm looking forward to seeing your de-lided stable, as I'm sure it's going to rock! I don't think I'll be de-liding mine, but never say never.


Yw









well, as you know i was aiming for 4.9ghz,
at least 12/18 hour prime stable etc..
been trying for 2-3 days now,
did 3-4 real prime runs after alot trial/error,
but it kept crashing on me, some after a few hours, longest a 5-6 hours
last voltage i used was 1.470

i wanted to use 1.490 vcore on 4.9ghz ..
then i realized my voltage would almost hit 1.5 vcore,
not saying its to much, but its dang close to the max voltage
so for me its a no go for 24/7 usage,
even though it would prolly run for years without degration of any kind..

anyways, i decided to go for 4.8ghz first,
so i can finally join this club ..haha








did a setup before i went to bed,
woke up, and it was/is still running at 4.8ghz,
no WHEA errors or anything, can still open and close programs,
write this etc ..np

this is prime after 10H 30min @ 4.8ghz ..almost there!!










1 more question,
is my screenie good like this, to join the club i mean,
do i need more info, or something else?
i dont want to ruin this, 12 hours is a long time ..


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Yw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, as you know i was aiming for 4.9ghz,
> at least 12/18 hour prime stable etc..
> been trying for 2-3 days now,
> did 3-4 real prime runs after alot trial/error,
> but it kept crashing on me, some after a few hours, longest a 5-6 hours
> last voltage i used was 1.470
> i wanted to use 1.490 vcore on 4.9ghz ..
> then i realized my voltage would almost hit 1.5 vcore,
> not saying its to much, but its dang close to the max voltage
> so for me its a no go for 24/7 usage,
> even though it would prolly run for years without degration of any kind..
> anyways, i decided to go for 4.8ghz first,
> so i can finally join this club ..haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did a setup before i went to bed,
> woke up, and it was/is still running at 4.8ghz,
> no WHEA errors or anything, can still open and close porgrams,
> write this ..np
> this is prime after 10H 30min @ 4.8ghz ..almost there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 more question,
> is my screenie good like this, to join the club i mean,
> do i need more info, or something else?
> i dont want to ruin this, 12 hours is a long time ..


You want to have Task Manager performance window up to show 80-90% memery usage. Make sure you use prime95 custom blend with free memory info from Task Manager filled in to get to 80-90% mem usage. Also, restart RealTemp clock at start of prime95 run so it shows same elapsed time as prime95. CPU-Z cpu, mem, and MB pages are good to have. Otherwise, looks good to go!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> You want to have Task Manager performance window up to show 80-90% memery usage. Make sure you use prime95 custom blend with free memory info from Task Manager filled in to get to 80-90% mem usage. Also, restart RealTemp clock at start of prime95 run so it shows same elapsed time as prime95. CPU-Z cpu, mem, and MB pages are good to have. Otherwise, looks good to go!


thanks PCWargamer









4.8Ghz 12+hours prime stable










validation link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2536716

it is still running, feels like i can let it run for days/weeks,
gonna use my comp like normal, and keep it running,
trying to get it 18/24 hours stable..lol
no WHEA errors all the time,
but needed 1.420V vcore to get this stable,
just wanted to make sure it would do the 12H run,
so maybe i could shave of a 0.005-0.010V


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 4.8Ghz 12+hours prime stable


Congratz!!


----------



## Blueberryjr

I have a 3570k on an asus p8 z77- vpro mobo. I Have to have my core voltage at 1.385 for it to be stable at 4.5 and even at 1.45 the cpu isint fully stable at 4.6. is there something wrong with my cpu/mobo? Also would it be safe for me to put the voltage over 1.5? I'm pretty sure it wont have an overheating problem juts want to be safe with the voltage. Dont want the cpu to explode.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueberryjr*
> 
> I have a 3570k on an asus p8 z77- vpro mobo. I Have to have my core voltage at 1.385 for it to be stable at 4.5 and even at 1.45 the cpu isint fully stable at 4.6. is there something wrong with my cpu/mobo? Also would it be safe for me to put the voltage over 1.5? I'm pretty sure it wont have an overheating problem juts want to be safe with the voltage. Dont want the cpu to explode.


lol, as long if you dont use C-4 as compound, it wont explode









i wouldnt go over 1.5V,
around 1.4V if temps are still good, but theres alot of different thoughts about that,
i see peeps say, 1.3-1.35V
im running 1.420V atm, 4.8ghz, it feels like it can run forever,

someone asked intel about degration with higher vcore,
they said, if voltage is within the max, thats 1.5 -1.55V for the 3770k,
there should be np , still, i wouldnt go that high for daily use








my daily oc is 4.5-4.6ghz, staying under 1.3V

did put 1.580V vcore on it to get a 5.2ghz validation,
but thats only for a few minutes,
5.3ghz at 1.6V was no go for me ..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Congratz!!


thanks!
im sooo happy..lol
well, my avatar says it all i guess








17H 13 min now, still np, almost 18 H ...yay,
then i go for the 24 H just to make sure noone can say,
"you only ran prime 12 hours, doesnt mean its stable" ...haha..shht

didnt expect i could still use my comp when running prime,
but i can browse inet, watch movie, listen music(wmp)
and all the other things i do normally,
its only a tiny bit laggish ..and that with 100% load all the time ..wauw


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Okay,

Let us do this a different way. So I don't have to fish through posts and pages when people say "Me" or "I posted a few pages back". If you care enough to be added and are still active, simply post here the link of the post # and I will go check it and add you to the list I am keeping.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Names I added to list:

*neopunx
KingKwentyne
captvizcenzo
rexbinary*

PcWarGamer and VonDutch, will you please link the post where you originally submitted? Not the page, the post link. Thanks.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Names I added to list:
> *neopunx
> KingKwentyne
> captvizcenzo
> rexbinary*
> PcWarGamer and VonDutch, will you please link the post where you originally submitted? Not the page, the post link. Thanks.


euhm, like this ?

post #1975

you still have to go through pages to look for the post# right?
isnt it better to have peeps PM you the post #,
with post# in the headline, that way you dont even have to open the PM,
and go to the right page right away?


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Okay,
> Let us do this a different way. So I don't have to fish through posts and pages when people say "Me" or "I posted a few pages back". If you care enough to be added and are still active, simply post here the link of the post # and I will go check it and add you to the list I am keeping.


I had an entry for 5.0Ghz, 13hr+ stable, a while back. I'll post the pics and stuff tomorrow to save time searching back through all the posts. Gotta go sleep now.









Thank you guys for trying to get this club running again. I originally strived for higher clocks just to get a 5ghz on the list. Lol.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> euhm, like this ?
> post #1975
> you still have to go through pages to look for the post# right?
> isnt it better to have peeps PM you the post #,
> with post# in the headline, that way you dont even have to open the PM,
> and go to the right page right away?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I had an entry for 5.0Ghz, 13hr+ stable, a while back. I'll post the pics and stuff tomorrow to save time searching back through all the posts. Gotta go sleep now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta thank you guys for trying to get this club running again. I originally strived for higher clocks just to have the highest 12hr+ on the list. lol.


Just post me think link #. Like this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/1970#post_18319127

If you right click on the blue hyperlink post number, click copy link address and paste it somewhere, it will bring you right to that post. Ill add you *VonDutch*


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Ill add you *VonDutch*


woot! im in! finally..









you might have to change the 12H to 18H tho,

4.8ghz, 18H prime


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I had an entry for 5.0Ghz, 13hr+ stable, a while back. I'll post the pics and stuff tomorrow to save time searching back through all the posts. Gotta go sleep now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for trying to get this club running again. I originally strived for higher clocks just to get a 5ghz on the list. Lol.


wauw..thats very very nice..
sleep well..lol


----------



## mrtoyotaco

You technically arent added. Just added to the list that I need to give to the OP


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> You technically arent added. Just added to the list that I need to give to the OP


wheres the OP if you need him..lol
np man, i can wait a bit longer,
now im hoping to get to 24H ,
it looks good


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> wheres the OP if you need him..lol
> np man, i can wait a bit longer,
> now im hoping to get to 24H ,
> but it looks good


Yep


----------



## Blueberryjr

It seems that even at 1.45v , 4.6g hertz is not stable. should i be changing annother voltage lvl than just the cpu voltage?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueberryjr*
> 
> It seems that even at 1.45v , 4.6g hertz is not stable. should i be changing annother voltage lvl than just the cpu voltage?


post specs please. (Of computer)


----------



## Blueberryjr

asus p8z77 vpro mobo
3570k
corsair 800 gseries psu
16gram corsair vengeance
evga 660ti
intel 520 ssd
corsair h100


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueberryjr*
> 
> asus p8z77 vpro mobo
> 3570k
> corsair 800 gseries psu
> 16gram corsair vengeance
> evga 660ti
> intel 520 ssd
> corsair h100


Thats nice.









Anywho...

Yeah, somethings up or you def got a stubborn chip.

I'd restore mobo defaults and start over. Only adjust ratio one by one until unstable or bsod, then bump vcore accordingly.


----------



## Blueberryjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Thats nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho...
> Yeah, somethings up or you def got a stubborn chip.
> I'd restore mobo defaults and start over. Only adjust ratio one by one until unstable or bsod, then bump vcore accordingly.


Should i touch anything else other than the vcore's voltage?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueberryjr*
> 
> Should i touch anything else other than the vcore's voltage?


Refer to these:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition


----------



## TheHarvman313

My Batch # 3209B951


----------



## Blueberryjr

Ok 1.265v is perfectly stable for my 3570k at 4.4g but bump it up to 4.5 it is reading unstable on inteburn test at 1.32v. Does this mean I bought a bad chip for overclocking?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueberryjr*
> 
> Ok 1.265v is perfectly stable for my 3570k at 4.4g but bump it up to 4.5 it is reading unstable on inteburn test at 1.32v. Does this mean I bought a bad chip for overclocking?


Sounds like you didn't have good luck with the chip lottery. If you'd like to post screenshots of BIOS in a spolier, we will help you out.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueberryjr*
> 
> Ok 1.265v is perfectly stable for my 3570k at 4.4g but bump it up to 4.5 it is reading unstable on inteburn test at 1.32v. Does this mean I bought a bad chip for overclocking?


How old is the chip?? If you could you might be able to get a different one. But it does sound like you didn't win the chip lottery. Unless you could try going up to the max 1.55vcore and try to force it to your will. I actually did this a while back when I first started overclocking. I found one of my old OC's and I pumped 1.75 vcore into it to get 4.8.........I feel really stupid for that still lol. You can try pumping 1.4vcore into it for a while and let it get used to that higher voltage and after a week or so let it go back down and try benching again to see if the vcore goes down at all. (Vcore sometimes gets picky depending on the day and such.


----------



## Krhthkos

hello guys, i want some help for my overclocking because i am a big noob, here is my photographs from Bios with my specifications :






my pc specs is :

CPU : 3770k
Motherboard : Msi Z77 Mpower
Memory: G.Skill Trident 2600 i had overclocked to 2666
WaterCooling : ThermalTake Extreme Water 2.0
Cumpoud Paste : Arctic Silver 5

Best Regards
Nikos Piperakis


----------



## mrtoyotaco

What seems to be the problem? Wow. The new BIOS looks different. I don't see a screen shot on cpu specs just cpu features. I have a msi board. Should be able to help you.


----------



## Blueberryjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> What seems to be the problem? Wow. The new BIOS looks different. I don't see a screen shot on cpu specs just cpu features. I have a msi board. Should be able to help you.


How do I take a screen shot of my bios? Or do i just have to take a picture with a camera?


----------



## Krhthkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> What seems to be the problem? Wow. The new BIOS looks different. I don't see a screen shot on cpu specs just cpu features. I have a msi board. Should be able to help you.


thank you for your response my problem is if i had make correct specifications to update my cpu and my memory, also i had run the prime 95 to full load with maximum celcium 82, i want to know if my specifications if is ok, and also what happans with vdroop? i dont know exactly what is it.


----------



## Krhthkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueberryjr*
> 
> How do I take a screen shot of my bios? Or do i just have to take a picture with a camera?


i had put usb stick and i press F12 and then i have an screen shot !!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krhthkos*
> 
> thank you for your response my problem is if i had make correct specifications to update my cpu and my memory, also i had run the prime 95 to full load with maximum celcium 82, i want to know if my specifications if is ok, and also what happans with vdroop? i dont know exactly what is it.


Im on my mobile. When I get to my machine ill continue further.

But everything looks fine. I don't see a problem anywhere.


----------



## Krhthkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Im on my mobile. When I get to my machine ill continue further.


ok, thank you very much, also let me know what i can do more i want to go 5ghz what i need to change and what volts i need to see.

thank you very much.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krhthkos*
> 
> ok, thank you very much, also let me know what i can do more i want to go 5ghz what i need to change and what volts i need to see.
> thank you very much.


if you want to see what you can get while he's getting ready you can set your frequency to 100 and just use the multiplier. Then set you vcore to 1.45 and just keep upping the multiplier until its unstable. Just get your hands around it basically. Also if you have an in windows ai suite (let's you Overclock while in windows and much easier than bios) use that instead.


----------



## Krhthkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> if you want to see what you can get while he's getting ready you can set your frequency to 100 and just use the multiplier. Then set you vcore to 1.45 and just keep upping the multiplier until its unstable. Just get your hands around it basically. Also if you have an in windows ai suite (let's you Overclock while in windows and much easier than bios) use that instead.


whem you go to pc, check also my other specifications if is ok, i will w8 you until you see them, then i will make that you told me before.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krhthkos*
> 
> whem you go to pc, check also my other specifications if is ok, i will w8 you until you see them, then i will make that you told me before.


I will say that by just looking briefly, the mpower may have its own bios verison platform. Its similar to the gd65 and gd55 lines but way different than my g45. There are a lot of settings you have that i do not.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I will say that by just looking briefly, the mpower may have its own bios verison platform. Its similar to the gd65 and gd55 lines but way different than my g45. There are a lot of settings you have that i do not.


Lol its like my premium board....so many features I don't use lol but they are their


----------



## Blueberryjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> How old is the chip?? If you could you might be able to get a different one. But it does sound like you didn't win the chip lottery. Unless you could try going up to the max 1.55vcore and try to force it to your will. I actually did this a while back when I first started overclocking. I found one of my old OC's and I pumped 1.75 vcore into it to get 4.8.........I feel really stupid for that still lol. You can try pumping 1.4vcore into it for a while and let it get used to that higher voltage and after a week or so let it go back down and try benching again to see if the vcore goes down at all. (Vcore sometimes gets picky depending on the day and such.


I Will try that! I'll turn it up to 1.5v. I just bought the chip in july, how would I go about getting a replacement if the method you suggested doesn't work?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueberryjr*
> 
> I Will try that! I'll turn it up to 1.5v. I just bought the chip in july, how would I go about getting a replacement if the method you suggested doesn't work?


either where you bought it or contact intel......asking doesn't hurt in my book. Also don't do 1.5 volts lol kinda high 1.45 for now and if you feel better about OCing then do 1.5


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thanks PCWargamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8Ghz 12+hours prime stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> validation link:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2536716
> it is still running, feels like i can let it run for days/weeks,
> gonna use my comp like normal, and keep it running,
> trying to get it 18/24 hours stable..lol
> no WHEA errors all the time,
> but needed 1.420V vcore to get this stable,
> just wanted to make sure it would do the 12H run,
> so maybe i could shave of a 0.005-0.010V


Congratz man! Beautiful stuff!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Spoiler: Warning: PLEASE REPOST SCREEN SHOTS FOR ME



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krhthkos*
> 
> hello guys, i want some help for my overclocking because i am a big noob, here is my photographs from Bios with my specifications :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pc specs is :
> CPU : 3770k
> Motherboard : Msi Z77 Mpower
> Memory: G.Skill Trident 2600 i had overclocked to 2666
> WaterCooling : ThermalTake Extreme Water 2.0
> Cumpoud Paste : Arctic Silver 5
> Best Regards
> Nikos Piperakis






Please repost your screen shots. This time I want to see CPU Specs. You just took a screenshot of CPU features.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Congratz man! Beautiful stuff!


thanks









but i have more,

24 hours Prime stable at 4.8Ghz


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> CAN EVERYONE PLEASE QUOTE THIS POST THAT IS NOT IN THE CLUB THAT IS STILL ACTIVE AND THINK THEY HAVE PASSED. I AM MAKING THE SUBMISSION LIST FOR THE OP.


I passed the prime95 18hr+ @4.5Ghz with all the page 1 stuff required to complete it around two weeks ago or so.....


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Names I added to list:
> *neopunx
> KingKwentyne
> captvizcenzo
> rexbinary*
> PcWarGamer and VonDutch, will you please link the post where you originally submitted? Not the page, the post link. Thanks.


Found it! - #1702


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> 
> I passed the prime95 18hr+ @4.5Ghz with all the page 1 stuff required to complete it around two weeks ago or so.....


Belated Gratz!!







lol

those temps remind me off ...me..before de-lid ..lol
first time i used prime on my first oc, it ran to 102C in no time, shut down a core,
few sec's later it hit 105C and throttled the other 3 cores down to ..i think 80% ..omg..


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i have more,
> 24 hours Prime stable at 4.8Ghz


WOW Dutch lol give the thing a break it is going to blow up lol. Great stuff though!

Congrats to PCWarGamer as well!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Found it! - #1702


Got it. Got you marked in the file.

Anyone else I missed still around and active?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> WOW Dutch lol give the thing a break it is going to blow up lol. Great stuff though!
> Congrats to PCWarGamer as well!


NEVER I've been folding for 3 days. That prime run means nothing! Okay Okay it means something I suppose. I need to make my 5Ghz run soon.....gonna be at the end of the month though since I'm on a team....sad day.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Got it. Got you marked in the file.
> Anyone else I missed still around and active?


post 1911 =D


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> post 1911 =D


*UPDATED*

Please: Future posters, if you are still active and have a submission in the past and want me to add you, do it like this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/1910#post_18303485


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i have more,
> 24 hours Prime stable at 4.8Ghz


Great work *VonDutch*! That makes your system not just IB Stable, but Super IB Stable!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Belated Gratz!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> those temps remind me off ...me..before de-lid ..lol
> first time i used prime on my first oc, it ran to 102C in no time, shut down a core,
> few sec's later it hit 105C and throttled the other 3 cores down to ..i think 80% ..omg..


I know. Thats why I want to delid. Those temps.....


----------



## PCWargamer

*mytoyotaca* - Ya gunna post the file online so that those on it can see and note they are included or not?

And thanks for making the list and doing this!


----------



## FlashFir

Running my 3570k + D14 @ 75F ambients after running a 955 @ 4.2ghz @ 1.16-1.17v

I'm might actually methodically up it and find out the limits @ each voltage increment but before I begin actually being thorough, what ballpark should I expect to get up to with 3570k voltages & temps?


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i have more,
> 24 hours Prime stable at 4.8Ghz


Awesome man! Gratz!


----------



## sonarctica

Hey, will i get a just as stable clock if i follow the clock by others who has the same motherboard and cpu at 4.5-4.7ghz?


----------



## KingKwentyne

You guys need to post some screens of your bios settings... I feel like trying for something higher now... maybe even 5Ghz.... well just long enough to get a validation


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> You guys need to post some screens of your bios settings... I feel like trying for something higher now... maybe even 5Ghz.... well just long enough to get a validation


You can do it!!!!!!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> You guys need to post some screens of your bios settings... I feel like trying for something higher now... maybe even 5Ghz.... well just long enough to get a validation


Check out *swags* ausu OC guide as a start to verify your BIOS with what he notes. Then turn up the vcore and OC bit by bit until you get to 5GHz and can get CPU-Z validation to work.I have PM'ed you with other info that might help too. It's fun to do, and I bet you could make it happen on your chip if you try. And even if it does not make it, it is still fun to try!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## Conquistador SW

Well, here it is, my submision for 20 hours stable. (4.7GHz 3770K)



I am trying to get 4.8GHz or 4.9GHz stable, but whatever I try it instantly BSOD's (code 124) when starting P95 even with ridiculously high voltages and every power option disabled or set to allow max current etc. I can't let the other dutchman (Vondutch) beat me however, so I will keep trying


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conquistador SW*
> 
> Well, here it is, my submision for 20 hours stable. (4.7GHz 3770K)
> 
> I am trying to get 4.8GHz or 4.9GHz stable, but whatever I try it instantly BSOD's (code 124) when starting P95 even with ridiculously high voltages and every power option disabled or set to allow max current etc. I can't let the other dutchman (Vondutch) beat me however, so I will keep trying


Gratz !









i can only hope you gonna "beat" me ..haha
i gathered some codes lately,
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is
keep in mind that PLL or VCCIO can also give 124

not sure what QPI/VTT are tho, but im almost sure you do









i needed 1.420V vcore to get my 4.8ghz prime stable


----------



## VonDutch

O Valgaur....

5.3Ghz validated
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537800

yessss


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> O Valgaur....
> 5.3Ghz validated
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537800
> yessss


Dam.. The number of 5.3Ghz ivy's is growing. well done.


----------



## Conquistador SW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Gratz !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can only hope you gonna "beat" me ..haha
> i gathered some codes lately,
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is
> keep in mind that PLL or VCCIO can also give 124
> not sure what QPI/VTT are tho, but im almost sure you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i needed 1.420V vcore to get my 4.8ghz prime stable


Ty!

I tried 1.46v for the cores, 1.8v PLL, 1.2v QPI/VTT (is combined on asus board which sucks) which are all very high compared to what I use for 4.7GHz. (1.32v, 1.7v PLL, 1.05v QPI)

Also, I noticed that I can run Linx with max memory, Boinc, games, whatever I want for as long I want at 4.8GHz with 1.37v (which is the voltage that you would expect I need) and I it does not crash or give WHEA errors. However, P95 will give an instand 124 BSOD even when using much higher voltages. I don't know what that tells me. It is beginning to feel like a software problem, but the same installation did give me 20 hours stable at 4.7GHz.


----------



## Arkaridge

I gave up looking for my old submission, too hard to find. I'll just re-post it here.


I ended up leaving it for 17hrs, but unfortunately saved over the darn screenshot. *cries* Oh well.

i5 3570K @ 5.0Ghz.
Shame I'm limited by my cooling. I could get 5.1Ghz stable in IBT, any game, any benchmark, and prime for 1-2 hours (but i stopped it early since temps were getting out of control, triple digits!).

EDIT: Just realized this was my 100th post. Hooray!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I gave up looking for my old submission, too hard to find. I'll just re-post it here.
> 
> I ended up leaving it for 17hrs, but unfortunately saved over the darn screenshot. *cries* Oh well.
> i5 3570K @ 5.0Ghz.
> Shame I'm limited by my cooling. I could get 5.1Ghz stable in IBT, any game, any benchmark, and prime for 1-2 hours (but i stopped it early since temps were getting out of control, triple digits!).
> EDIT: Just realized this was my 100th post. Hooray!


Wauw








those are some really great numbers, gratz!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conquistador SW*
> 
> Ty!
> I tried 1.46v for the cores, 1.8v PLL, 1.2v QPI/VTT (is combined on asus board which sucks) which are all very high compared to what I use for 4.7GHz. (1.32v, 1.7v PLL, 1.05v QPI)
> Also, I noticed that I can run Linx with max memory, Boinc, games, whatever I want for as long I want at 4.8GHz with 1.37v (which is the voltage that you would expect I need) and I it does not crash or give WHEA errors. However, P95 will give an instand 124 BSOD even when using much higher voltages. I don't know what that tells me. It is beginning to feel like a software problem, but the same installation did give me 20 hours stable at 4.7GHz.


that is alot more vcore compared to what you use at 4.7ghz,
i have a program i use to maint my comp, advanced system care,
when i did my 4.8ghz run,
i used "gamemode" in the program, to disable programs/services running in the background,
1.420V vcore i needed for 4.8ghz,
but trying to do the same with 4.9ghz, i was up to almost 1.5V vcore, 1.480V vcore only ran prime for 4-5hours,
what im trying to say is, the OC's 4.8 to 5.0 ghz prolly need alot more juice
maybe your chip already needs alot more @4.8ghz?

at 4.6-4.7ghz i can still use offset, and vcore is still under 1.3V, to compare with


----------



## Conquistador SW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> that is alot more vcore compared to what you use at 4.7ghz,
> i have a program i use to maint my comp, advanced system care,
> when i did my 4.8ghz run,
> i used "gamemode" in the program, to disable programs/services running in the background,
> 1.420V vcore i needed for 4.8ghz,
> but trying to do the same with 4.9ghz, i was up to almost 1.5V vcore, 1.480V vcore only ran prime for 4-5hours,
> what im trying to say is, the OC's 4.8 to 5.0 ghz prolly need alot more juice
> maybe your chip already needs alot more @4.8ghz?
> at 4.6-4.7ghz i can still use offset, and vcore is still under 1.3V, to compare with


Yeah, I am so confused, I have been using this computer at 4.8GHz with 1.37v for a couple of days now while running boinc at 100% load while gaming/internet/etc and it gives no WHEA errors and certainly does not give BSOD's and I can run Linx as long as I want. P95 lets it crash within 5 seconds though while using much higher voltages. Maybe I will try a run in safe mode to see if that does anything, but I think it is more a problem with P95 than with stability.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Wauw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are some really great numbers, gratz!


Haha thanks. I learnt a great deal when overclocking this chip.

I often wonder what I could reach if I delid or got water cooling. Might be a plan of mine in the future.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conquistador SW*
> 
> Well, here it is, my submision for 20 hours stable. (4.7GHz 3770K)
> 
> I am trying to get 4.8GHz or 4.9GHz stable, but whatever I try it instantly BSOD's (code 124) when starting P95 even with ridiculously high voltages and every power option disabled or set to allow max current etc. I can't let the other dutchman (Vondutch) beat me however, so I will keep trying


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I gave up looking for my old submission, too hard to find. I'll just re-post it here.
> 
> I ended up leaving it for 17hrs, but unfortunately saved over the darn screenshot. *cries* Oh well.
> i5 3570K @ 5.0Ghz.
> Shame I'm limited by my cooling. I could get 5.1Ghz stable in IBT, any game, any benchmark, and prime for 1-2 hours (but i stopped it early since temps were getting out of control, triple digits!).
> EDIT: Just realized this was my 100th post. Hooray!


ADDED TO LIST:

*Conquistador SW
Arkaridge
*
ON LIST: (PCWargamers request)

*stellamonster7
neopunx
KingWentyne
captvizcenco
rexbinary
VonDutch
PCWargamer
bebimbap
Conquistador SW
Arkaridge*

I have yet to work my way back. I think I know where to start, still trying to find the time. Im getting there.

AGAIN, if I am missing anyone still active here, let me know.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> O Valgaur....
> 5.3Ghz validated
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537800
> yessss


UGH darn it you! i have no idea what I would need for a 5.4 Ghz run....uuuuuuugh







but we are the 5.3's of Ivy Bridge lol


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Yall need to cool it with the voltage. VonDutch is exceeding the 1.55v threshold under water/air


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Yall need to cool it with the voltage. VonDutch is exceeding the 1.55v threshold under water/air


never I must beat VonDutch with a higher OC now lol. who cares about that 1.55v wall..............ahhh crap I do...


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Yall need to cool it with the voltage. VonDutch is exceeding the 1.55v threshold under water/air


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> never I must beat VonDutch with a higher OC now lol. who cares about that 1.55v wall..............ahhh crap I do...


so, you guys think this is to much for my daily OC ?









now were talking about this,
im still confused how someone with ice/ln2 etc. can run 1.9V through the 3770k, -100+C? idk
while i cant, and have my temps low too, at least under TJMax,
why cant i run 1.6+V vcore if my temps are still low?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> O Valgaur....
> 5.3Ghz validated
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537800
> yessss


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Dam.. The number of 5.3Ghz ivy's is growing. well done.


Almost 1.6v like *Valgaur's* 5.3.... Seems like what is needed for many chips. Great job *VonDutch* getting to 5.3!!!


----------



## bebimbap

The reason you want your temps/voltage lower on air than water is you need time for your cpu's fail safes to work before it fries. How can it fry? your cpu HSF has a FAN, which gets air from another fan (usually another cheaper case fan). If one of them breaks, you only have a little bit of air left between the fins of your heatsink, and that heats up fast, and next you have black char for a cpu. With water cooling you have a more thermally dense fluid running through your block and if your pump or fan breaks you have quite a bit more time before the water in this case heats up.

Anyway that is why for everyday use you shouldn't go above
1.30v and or 80c on air which ever comes first
1.40v and or 90c on water which ever comes first.

of course if you have infinite money to spend on "cheap" computer parts then ignore anything i just said lol


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conquistador SW*
> 
> Ty!
> I tried 1.46v for the cores, 1.8v PLL, 1.2v QPI/VTT (is combined on asus board which sucks) which are all very high compared to what I use for 4.7GHz. (1.32v, 1.7v PLL, 1.05v QPI)
> Also, I noticed that I can run Linx with max memory, Boinc, games, whatever I want for as long I want at 4.8GHz with 1.37v (which is the voltage that you would expect I need) and I it does not crash or give WHEA errors. However, P95 will give an instand 124 BSOD even when using much higher voltages. I don't know what that tells me. It is beginning to feel like a software problem, but the same installation did give me 20 hours stable at 4.7GHz.


Does Linx use the AVX instruction set yet?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> ADDED TO LIST:
> *Conquistador SW
> Arkaridge
> *
> ON LIST: (PCWargamers request)
> *stellamonster7
> neopunx
> KingWentyne
> captvizcenco
> rexbinary
> VonDutch
> PCWargamer
> bebimbap
> Conquistador SW
> Arkaridge*
> I have yet to work my way back. I think I know where to start, still trying to find the time. Im getting there.
> AGAIN, if I am missing anyone still active here, let me know.


If you need help, just give me a range of pages or posts to do. Thanks for posting the list, and even more, for making the list.


----------



## Aparition

Hey so I hit 5.0Ghz on 1 core







Can that count or does it need to be all cores?
Had sucess with staggered clocks 5.0, 4.7, 4.7, 4.6. 1.385 volts







..on my old xigy air cooler


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> The reason you want your temps/voltage lower on air than water is you need time for your cpu's fail safes to work before it fries. How can it fry? your cpu HSF has a FAN, which gets air from another fan (usually another cheaper case fan). If one of them breaks, you only have a little bit of air left between the fins of your heatsink, and that heats up fast, and next you have black char for a cpu. With water cooling you have a more thermally dense fluid running through your block and if your pump or fan breaks you have quite a bit more time before the water in this case heats up.
> Anyway that is why for everyday use you shouldn't go above
> 1.30v and or 80c on air which ever comes first
> 1.40v and or 90c on water which ever comes first.
> of course if you have infinite money to spend on "cheap" computer parts then ignore anything i just said lol


i understand









still says its the temps that are holding me back from higher oc's, not the voltage,
and thats a problem i dont have, i reach max. voltage before TJmax,
of course, when something happens with your cooling system, anything can happen to the processor,
glad it shuts down if theres to much heat, i had it once now, up to 105C..

i was reading this post, i quote,
"ya, you got room. Just remember these will run nice high 24/7 overclocks at real low voltage (4.0-4.9ghz, 1.2v-1.35v), but voltage really starts to scale off the chart once you start going above 5g.

My sample does 4.8 @ 1.35, 5.0 @1.47, 5.2 @1.55, 5.7 @1.765, [email protected], [email protected], progressing with better and better cooling of course."

someone else said,

"You don't have to worry about destroying it on only 1.5v. It's not going to operate if it's too hot and will shut down long before any damage occurs. "

i know, hes using other cooling for the 5.7ghz and above, but its all related to heat, not voltage..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Hey so I hit 5.0Ghz on 1 core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can that count or does it need to be all cores?
> Had sucess with staggered clocks 5.0, 4.7, 4.7, 4.6. 1.385 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..on my old xigy air cooler


yea, i followed your thread, good work








not sure how it counts tho .. i would say all cores,
or 4.75ghz, thats the avarage of all 4 cores..lol


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Hey, will i get a just as stable clock if i follow the clock by others who has the same motherboard and cpu at 4.5-4.7ghz?


(If this has already been replied to my apologies.)

It's possible, but each CPU is generally different and unique. So what works for one CPU, even the exact same model won't necessarily work for another CPU. You really have to test on your own what will work on your hardware. There are many experienced people on these fourms that would be glad to help you if you decide to attempt overclocking.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> (If this has already been replied to my apologies.)
> It's possible, but each CPU is generally different and unique. So what works for one CPU, even the exact same model won't necessarily work for another CPU. You really have to test on your own what will work on your hardware. There are many experienced people on these fourms that would be glad to help you if you decide to attempt overclocking.


Well said.


----------



## PCWargamer

So I have done all that was needed to be in this club with a stable IB at 4.5Ghz for 18+ hours, and I'm on mytoyotaco's list he is keeping until the OP gets back, so I'm OK with posting this hard-earned club banner!


----------



## Vlada011

3770k - EVGA Z77 FTW - 2x2GB 1600MHz - H100
1.275V Prime95 12h 4690MHz



MaxTemps 80-91-88-88C

Tomorrow I will try again or on 4.8GHz with pictures during load.


----------



## Vlada011

3770k - EVGA Z77 FTW BIOS 1.20 - 2x2GB 1600MHz C9 - CORSAIR H100
1.275V Prime95 12h Blend Test



MaxTemps 80-91-88-88C

Tomorrow I will try again or on 4.8GHz with pictures during load.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> 3770k - EVGA Z77 FTW - 2x2GB 1600MHz - H100
> 1.275V Prime95 12h 4690MHz
> 
> MaxTemps 80-91-88-88C
> Tomorrow I will try again or on 4.8GHz with pictures during load.


Very nice vcore, not so nice temps for that vcore. Hi ambient? Maybe a delid in your future???

Man, I'm seeing all these people with great vcore for nice OC's beyond what me or my chip can do! Makes me wonder what I am doing wrong, or did I just end up with a poor chip!









I'll see what happens after I delid!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> 3770k - EVGA Z77 FTW BIOS 1.20 - 2x2GB 1600MHz C9 - CORSAIR H100
> 1.275V Prime95 12h Blend Test
> 
> MaxTemps 80-91-88-88C
> Tomorrow I will try again or on 4.8GHz with pictures during load.


Hey, I noticed you used CoreTemp and not RealTemp. You need to use RealTemp as it shows total system up-time. Also, need to make prime95 window big enough to be able to see the time stamps in it and AVX usage. (Need to use prime95 v27.7 with AVX instruction set)

Wanted you to know this before you go for your 4.8GHz run so that it can be validated. Also need to use 80-90% of mem and have Task Manager up showing cpu activity/load and ram usage. Check out page 1 for all requierments.









Also noticed your bclk was set low (99.8), is that on purpose? If not, check BIOS setting, and if it is already at 100, then give it a bump of .2)

Looks like you have a decent chip - hope you can make it to 4.8Ghz 12hr stable!


----------



## Conquistador SW

I think his temperatures are normal for those settings. I know that my chip reached over 90C at 4.7GHz with 1.28v and I am using custom water.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conquistador SW*
> 
> I think his temperatures are normal for those settings. I know that my chip reached over 90C at 4.7GHz with 1.28v and I am using custom water.


Your making me feel better about my temps then.....









But I'm gunna delid anyway to bring them further down!

Maybe I'm getting used to seeing the delided chips temps.....


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Your making me feel better about my temps then.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm gunna delid anyway to bring them further down!
> Maybe I'm getting used to seeing the delided chips temps.....


good luck, I was very careful and I ruined one 3570k de-lidding.... its very easy to do.... it only runs in single channel memory mode so I gave it to my friend







it is still much faster than his old amd 6400 or whatever he was using lol.

was an expensive lesson needless to say I did not repeat it on my new chip.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> 3770k - EVGA Z77 FTW BIOS 1.20 - 2x2GB 1600MHz C9 - CORSAIR H100
> 1.275V Prime95 12h Blend Test
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaxTemps 80-91-88-88C
> Tomorrow I will try again or on 4.8GHz with pictures during load.


Nice set up. Love the cpuz skin as well.


----------



## Vlada011

Yes, yes I know this only to try I need picture during load, tonight or tomorrow I will try again.
This is with fan on CORSAIR H100 controller, I will remove on motherboard header to spin on MAX always.
That 99.88 is EVGA mess like on Z68 FTW. They have problem to fix on 100.00. I can fix in EVGA ELEET but than start problems, freezing, driver stop working,...
I cross 20 run in Linx with Last Linpack on 4.8GHz on 1.3V but I will try and Prime95.

I need help how to use 80% of RAM, I have only 4GB and when I start Blend Test than use 74% of RAM.
Air from H100 radiator is like 55C on AMD. Terrible heat transfer, you need freeze chip to do something more than 4.7-4.8-4.9GHz.


----------



## Vlada011

Now Pass Intel Burn Test 10run on 4.8GHz same voltage 1.275V HT On.
I know this is nothing but can give insight for Prime95, 1.275 or 1.300V should past.
Temps are on border, I count under 100C for this testing. For daily use I leave on stock with Turbo but I'm glad because I have 4.5GHz Full stable.
That is Maximum for me for 24/7 but watching this test I can leave non 4.7GHz 6 monts 100% Load.
We will se what Prime95 think
l

Picture need to look like this??? Anything miss...???

I would love to see H100 Fan speed because I think they not spin full speed until some 90-95C.
He wait coolant to become hot, heat transfer is bad, for this OC is better to keep on fan controller push-pull with CORSAIR H100 stock fans, than I need to more same.
2600-2700RPM Fans.

Not Bad some 2600k-2700k give error on 4.7-4.8GHz and I have native Intel Controller, USB 3.0 not only third part, faster SSD than on Marvell,...and some little features irrelevant for me.
Only 10% better heat transfer and 3770k become B O M B. Intel, Intel Evil Intel...


----------



## Krhthkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Please repost your screen shots. This time I want to see CPU Specs. You just took a screenshot of CPU features.


hello thank you for your answer, here is my specification on windows at 4.8 for 3 hour prime. check it pls and tell me if is ok.



here is the bios photos with old 4.7 but now is 4.8 Ghz you can see it up, but i want to know if everything is correct or i need something to disable or enable.


----------



## VonDutch

Its ok








looks like a very nice OC to me, temps are almost at max, but you wont see that in normal daily use, games etc..
voltage is good, i needed 1.420V vcore to get my 4.8ghz 24H prime stable..not a very good voltage/OC chip i have,
my temps are good tho, better then most, 76C on the hottest core after 24H prime @4.8ghz


----------



## Krhthkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Its ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a very nice OC to me, temps are almost at max, but you wont see that in normal daily use, games etc..
> but voltage is good, i needed 1.420V vcore to get my 4.8ghz 24H prime stable..not a very good voltage/OC chip i have,
> my temps are good tho, better then most, 76C on the hottest core after 24H prime @4.8ghz


i have the water cooled from ThermalTake extreme Water 2.0 and i have compoud paste Artctic Silver 5 you think is ok??? i had try it also with 4.9 for 1 hour and the temps is on the same level


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krhthkos*
> 
> i have the water cooled from ThermalTake extreme Water 2.0 and i have compoud paste Artctic Silver 5 you think is ok??? i had try it also with 4.9 for 1 hour and the temps is on the same level


i like that watercooler, should be enough for what youre doing, AS5 is a great compound i think, been using it for a long time,
of course there are better compounds out there, but youll notice only a few C's more temp drop, which might be worth it,
if you do higher OC's

i noticed with 4.9ghz OC,


temps where about 4C more then with my 4.8ghz run,
when you have prime running for longer hours, temps will get a bit higher


----------



## Krhthkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i like that watercooler, should be enough for what youre doing, AS5 is a great compound i think, been using it for a long time,
> of course there are better compounds out there, but youll notice only a few C's more temp drop, which might be worth it,
> if you do higher OC's
> i noticed with 4.9ghz OC,
> 
> temps where about 4C more then with my 4.8ghz run,
> when you have prime running for longer hours, temps will get a bit higher


can you tell me the makes of that compouds pastes?? i had try it now with 4.9 and is not stable and the problem is the temperatures, also i had drop the volt to 1.352 and 4.8GHZ and is stable 3 hours now.

now i try to overclock my memory also
my memory is G.Skill Trident 2600 and i had made it to 2666 with 1.6933 voltage stable and i will try to 2800 if is stable


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Now Pass Intel Burn Test 10run on 4.8GHz same voltage 1.275V HT On.
> I know this is nothing but can give insight for Prime95, 1.275 or 1.300V should past.
> Temps are on border, I count under 100C for this testing. For daily use I leave on stock with Turbo but I'm glad because I have 4.5GHz Full stable.
> That is Maximum for me for 24/7 but watching this test I can leave non 4.7GHz 6 monts 100% Load.
> We will se what Prime95 think
> l
> Picture need to look like this??? Anything miss...???
> I would love to see H100 Fan speed because I think they not spin full speed until some 90-95C.
> He wait coolant to become hot, heat transfer is bad, for this OC is better to keep on fan controller push-pull with CORSAIR H100 stock fans, than I need to more same.
> 2600-2700RPM Fans.
> Not Bad some 2600k-2700k give error on 4.7-4.8GHz and I have native Intel Controller, USB 3.0 not only third part, faster SSD than on Marvell,...and some little features irrelevant for me.
> Only 10% better heat transfer and 3770k become B O M B. Intel, Intel Evil Intel...


Hey vlada you do know there is a plug in for your cpu gadget that allows it to show your temps as well right. Its called all cpu meter. If you want it you can download it here.


----------



## VonDutch

going from 4.8ghz to 4.9ghz, was hard for me,
4,9 needed that much more vcore
1.415- 1.420V on 4.8ghz
1.495V- 1.5V on 4.9ghz

really, if you can get 4.8ghz stable first, its considered a very good OC, at least by me ..lol
its like you say, you need more vcore for 4.9ghz, so your temps will be that much higher too,
letting prime run for a hour, or a few hours, doesnt mean its stable yet, but its a nice indication..

while OCing, i just let my RAM on its default 1600, not using the xmp, set 16x multiplier only,
ram is one other thing that can give you instability too if OCed
i would keep it at its default(2600?), till youre done OCing your processor

"can you tell me the makes of that compouds pastes??"
i'm not sure what you mean with this question tho,
whats in the compound?


----------



## Krhthkos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> going from 4.8ghz to 4.9ghz, was hard for me,
> 4,9 needed that much more vcore
> 1.415- 1.420V on 4.8ghz
> 1.495V- 1.5V on 4.9ghz
> really, if you can get 4.8ghz stable first, its considered a very good OC, at least by me ..lol
> its like you say, you need more vcore for 4.9ghz, so your temps will be that much higher too,
> letting prime run for a hour, or a few hours, doesnt mean its stable yet, but its a nice indication..
> while OCing, i just let my RAM on its default 1600, not using the xmp, set 16x multiplier only,
> ram is one other thing that can give you instability too if OCed
> i would keep it at its default(2600?), till youre done OCing your processor
> "can you tell me the makes of that compouds pastes??"
> i'm not sure what you mean with this question tho,
> whats in the compound?


the makes that where better from arctic silver 5 pastes, you told me before is better makes from the arctic silver 5 can you tell me that makes??
yes my default is 2600. you think must keep it default and first overclock my cpu and then my memory?


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrainXIII*
> 
> Finally got mine stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took 4 days. Please add me to the list ^__^


I tried to change my bios to the exact same values as yours, but when i turn on the pc again this happends:

First time: windows loading logo just loads forever.
Second time: the windows loading loads up, but ends up in buescreen.
The third time: the loading screen ends up in restarting the pc.
The fourth time: the same as the third.

It seems like whatever i do to overclock ends up in disaster...

Please help.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krhthkos*
> 
> the makes that where better from arctic silver 5 pastes, you told me before is better makes from the arctic silver 5 can you tell me that makes??
> yes my default is 2600. you think must keep it default and first overclock my cpu and then my memory?


yea, thats what they told me about ocing ram, to leave it at default while ocing the cpu,

better compound then AS5, hmm..

heres a roundup from hardware secrets Januari 2012,


as you can see, AS5 isnt that bad compared to the others,
on this forum, i see alot talk about IC7, MX-4 and some others i cant recall ..lol
its when you De-lid, the compound used on the Die gets more important,
on the IHS tho, the differences between them arent that big..

heres another pic, from the IC Diamond 7 Carat Thermal Compound website,

AS5 is only 3.38C "worse" then IC7 ..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> I tried to change my bios to the exact same values as yours, but when i turn on the pc again this happends:
> First time: windows loading logo just loads forever.
> Second time: the windows loading loads up, but ends up in buescreen.
> The third time: the loading screen ends up in restarting the pc.
> The fourth time: the same as the third.
> It seems like whatever i do to overclock ends up in disaster...
> Please help.


eventhough you use the same settings with the same cpu, mobo, ram etc,
it doesnt mean you will get the same results








every cpu is different, some need more, some need less vcore, to get the same OC ..

like here,
i could do tests with 4.6ghz, 1.260V vcore, run programs , browse, play games etc etc..

but to get it really stable(prime), i had to up it to 1.290V vcore


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> eventhough you use the same settings with the same cpu, mobo, ram etc,
> it doesnt mean you will get the same results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every cpu is different, some need more, some need less vcore, to get the same OC ..
> like here,
> i could do tests with 4.6ghz, 1.260V vcore, run programs , browse, play games etc etc..
> 
> but to get it really stable(prime), i had to up it to 1.290V vcore


Ok, but would you say that 1.4+ in voltage is way to high?

If so, what is the maximum voltage i should keep under?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> 3770k - EVGA Z77 FTW BIOS 1.20 - 2x2GB 1600MHz C9 - CORSAIR H100
> 1.275V Prime95 12h Blend Test
> 
> MaxTemps 80-91-88-88C
> Tomorrow I will try again or on 4.8GHz with pictures during load.


Got you on the list


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Ok, but would you say that 1.4+ in voltage is way to high?
> If so, what is the maximum voltage i should keep under?


if your car runs 155kmph max, would you say driving 140kmph is bad for the motor?
jk of course,
but intel spece say max voltage for the 3770k is 1.5V vcore, so running it at 1.4V vcore should be ok if you ask me

i did my 4.8ghz prime run with 1.420V vcore on it...np..
i had the feeling i could run prime for a year with that setting,
only thing everyone is so afraid of is, degration over a longer time periode,
which we have no prove of now, time will tell..

i prolly would have a bsod along the way, if i would let it run like that for a year, 100% load
meaning i need a bit more vcore, to get the same OC..
they say ivy is more resilient to higher voltages then SB,
with less degration ..

to be on the safe side, 1.30V-1.35V vcore, 1.4V-1.45V vcore as max, above that is for the deardevils among us ..haha

my daily OC is 1.290V vcore, running 4.645Ghz, and is really fast enough lol
every 100mhz more, doesnt gain much speed, 2-3% max..but to get it, is hard
keeping it under 1.3V is my idea of a good voltage and long living cpu..i think thats what most people will tell you..


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Well,

I finally decided to see what I could get my system at. Im very pleased.



I got it to 4.8ghz at 1.34vcore. CPUz shows 1.328vcore, this is with vdroop offset control on AUTO

This is also just on AIR with an EVO 212 with a DELTA fan on it

Max temp on core 2 was 94. I really don't want to to push it to 4.9ghz because I believe i will hit the 105C mark.

*Im really honestly tempted to delid. I have a lot more head room for vcore, but I am approaching the temperature ceiling very quickly.*


----------



## barkeater

Taco,

Have you tried lowering your cpu pll to see if you can get temp down? You also may want to open up the side of the case and set a box fan blowing on it as your just trying to find max oc anyway. Not like your going to run it 24/7. Also, I found it easier to use a straight vcor (not offset) when initially trying to find max oc. finally, does your board allow you to set cpu llc? If so, try either the highest setting (little to no vdroop) or the next to highest. Of course when using a straight vcor you disable all power saving features. After finding max oc that way, it is then easier to do same thing but using offset. I think you have a better chance getting your 4800 thermals under control. 4900 not likely going to happen unless do something radical


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Taco,
> Have you tried lowering your cpu pll to see if you can get temp down? You also may want to open up the side of the case and set a box fan blowing on it as your just trying to find max oc anyway. Not like your going to run it 24/7. Also, I found it easier to use a straight vcor (not offset) when initially trying to find max oc. finally, does your board allow you to set cpu llc? If so, try either the highest setting (little to no vdroop) or the next to highest. Of course when using a straight vcor you disable all power saving features. After finding max oc that way, it is then easier to do same thing but using offset. I think you have a better chance getting your 4800 thermals under control. 4900 not likely going to happen unless do something radical


Not much I can. On my board I do not have a LLC setting. (That is what vdroop offset control is on mine. The higher the percentage, the higher LLC like on other boards). Also, my mobo is very picky about PLL. It only allows me to alter it by .1volt intervals. Anytime I mess with PLL and turn it off AUTO, I almost always BSOD.

Also, a box fan wouldn't help any. Actually, it will hinder my temps. No postive pressure and I would be sending air everywhere. The only way I am getting any higher is to either delid or upgrade my cooling. Period.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Now Pass Intel Burn Test 10run on 4.8GHz same voltage 1.275V HT On.
> I know this is nothing but can give insight for Prime95, 1.275 or 1.300V should past.
> Temps are on border, I count under 100C for this testing. For daily use I leave on stock with Turbo but I'm glad because I have 4.5GHz Full stable.
> That is Maximum for me for 24/7 but watching this test I can leave non 4.7GHz 6 monts 100% Load.
> We will se what Prime95 think
> l
> Picture need to look like this??? Anything miss...???
> I would love to see H100 Fan speed because I think they not spin full speed until some 90-95C.
> He wait coolant to become hot, heat transfer is bad, for this OC is better to keep on fan controller push-pull with CORSAIR H100 stock fans, than I need to more same.
> 2600-2700RPM Fans.
> Not Bad some 2600k-2700k give error on 4.7-4.8GHz and I have native Intel Controller, USB 3.0 not only third part, faster SSD than on Marvell,...and some little features irrelevant for me.
> Only 10% better heat transfer and 3770k become B O M B. Intel, Intel Evil Intel...


I think you have everything you need on that screen except for a running prime95! Looks good to go! Let us know how it runs when you can.


----------



## stellamonster7

whew!!! I go to work on GPU discussions for a few days and everyone's been a busy bee here. Nice OC's lately - congrats to all making the grade! seemingly lots of attempts at suicide runs. I too am reaching a temp threshold as opposed to a voltage threshold when it comes to pushing it. My qualifying stable run was 45x (1.28Vcore, low 90s C max), but I can get to 46, 47, but not likely too well or too long without a delid as I didn't win the chip lottery either....sorry I don't have the money if I mess it up so I won't go there yet.
i want my gtx660 instead









I applaud mrtoyotaco and pcwargamer's awesome work and staying plugged in to this forum, but I'll also echo their sentiment and remind others just finding this forum - make sure you check the front page for complete rules...some of you are sacrificing extra unneeded stress runs on your cpu and other components only to have to do it again.

And the voltages I'm seeing...wow! it's your cpu and sure there are fail-safes built in to shut things down as we approach tjmax, but I like to use my computer for other things and not just try to hit these marks I've seen posted. Too much stress on my components and is stress no matter if it still works afterwards. Although I do agree 1.4 and a little above is not too abusive, especially if you can keep the temps reasonable....but heck, what do I know, that's why some of you are reaching the suicide club right?!...if it blows up, it blows up, hence the effort to get there.

good luck to all, keep ringing 'em up. I am here to witness and take note that I too can work harder to get more out of Ivy!


----------



## Vlada011

I correct my gadgets,PC Meter and CPU Meter and now I see clock and temps.
Thanks I didn't see updates. Yes I will try this days more test. I want EVGA Z77 FTW + 3770k + CORSAIR H100 on that list.
My batch is # 3218B987. It seem he need lower voltage but give high temps or that is H100 slow reaction and can't react fast on picks.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Well,
> I finally decided to see what I could get my system at. Im very pleased.
> I got it to 4.8ghz at 1.34vcore. CPUz shows 1.328vcore, this is with vdroop offset control on AUTO
> This is also just on AIR with an EVO 212 with a DELTA fan on it
> Max temp on core 2 was 94. I really don't want to to push it to 4.9ghz because I believe i will hit the 105C mark.
> *Im really honestly tempted to delid. I have a lot more head room for vcore, but I am approaching the temperature ceiling very quickly.*


Not bad at all, temps are your limiting factor. Deliding would fix that. I am wanting to delid for the fun of it, as well as the improvment in temps and possible fun of going for a higher OC. That's why I am on OCN in the first place! If I just wanted a regular operating PC to play games on I would not be a member of OCN. Tweeking my systems is a fun unto itself! Hope you can delid too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> whew!!! I go to work on GPU discussions for a few days and everyone's been a busy bee here. Nice OC's lately - congrats to all making the grade! seemingly lots of attempts at suicide runs. I too am reaching a temp threshold as opposed to a voltage threshold when it comes to pushing it. My qualifying stable run was 45x (1.28Vcore, low 90s C max), but I can get to 46, 47, but not likely too well or too long without a delid as I didn't win the chip lottery either....sorry I don't have the money if I mess it up so I won't go there yet.
> i want my gtx660 instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud mrtoyotaco and pcwargamer's awesome work and staying plugged in to this forum, but I'll also echo their sentiment and remind others just finding this forum - make sure you check the front page for complete rules...some of you are sacrificing extra unneeded stress runs on your cpu and other components only to have to do it again.
> And the voltages I'm seeing...wow! it's your cpu and sure there are fail-safes built in to shut things down as we approach tjmax, but I like to use my computer for other things and not just try to hit these marks I've seen posted. Too much stress on my components and is stress no matter if it still works afterwards. Although I do agree 1.4 and a little above is not too abusive, especially if you can keep the temps reasonable....but heck, what do I know, that's why some of you are reaching the suicide club right?!...if it blows up, it blows up, hence the effort to get there.
> good luck to all, keep ringing 'em up. I am here to witness and take note that I too can work harder to get more out of Ivy!


Thanks *stellamonster7* for droping by to join in the OC funess! You are wellcome back anytime to lurk or comment whenever you can and care to!


----------



## Glory88

Im passing 4.5 at 1.15v... i havent seen anyone use this low a voltage for 4.5 is it right? how long should i let prime go.. Ive only had it go for 30 mins. temps top out at 75


----------



## Vlada011

1.15V for 4.5GHz, you mean stock voltage only not on AUTO.
I can't that. Max low voltage I pass is LinX 4.6GHz with last Linpack 100run 1.200V, Disable VDrop, HT On, PLL Enable Auto.
Max for 1.15V is 4.2-4.3GHz for me.


----------



## bebimbap

I've had it that low, but had to up it a few notches because of whea errors. Prime would pass without errors though....


----------



## Vivi_ZA

hey vlada what volts you need for 5ghz just boot windows stable?


----------



## Vlada011

I didn't try never. 5.0GHz it's high clock, I haven't cooling for 4.9GHz testing, temps are border, but CPU I'm sure he can 5.0GHz stable with max 1.35- or 1.375V but need better than custom loops. Even EK or Koolance Block can't cool down that. I will try tomorrow to boot. Now is late I need to remove fans on motherboard to spin on full speed always

Glory88 you have fantastic sample than. You don't need more than 1GHz over stock clock for 24/7.
And exactly 1000MHz is good number, better than 1.1GHz.


----------



## Vlada011

Update: 5.0GHz I first time boot on 1.330V but after that I didn't do that again but everytime I boot on 1.340V on 5.0GHz



I validate that on 1.340V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539852


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Update: 5.0GHz I first time boot on 1.330V but after that I didn't do that again but everytime I boot on 1.340V on 5.0GHz
> 
> I validate that on 1.340V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539852


Looks good *Vlada011*. Nice vcore.


----------



## mat459

Suicide Club? I'll drink the Kool-Aid!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Suicide Club? I'll drink the Kool-Aid!


That's the way to do it. The Kool-Aids fine. Drink up!


----------



## mat459

18hrs 19mins. 0 errors, 0 warnings. I think she's stable.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 18hrs 19mins. 0 errors, 0 warnings. I think she's stable.


Looking good, welcome!


----------



## mat459

Thanks!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> going from 4.8ghz to 4.9ghz, was hard for me,
> 4,9 needed that much more vcore
> *1.415- 1.420V on 4.8ghz
> 1.495V- 1.5V on 4.9ghz*
> really, if you can get 4.8ghz stable first, its considered a very good OC, at least by me ..lol
> its like you say, you need more vcore for 4.9ghz, so your temps will be that much higher too,
> letting prime run for a hour, or a few hours, doesnt mean its stable yet, but its a nice indication..
> while OCing, i just let my RAM on its default 1600, not using the xmp, set 16x multiplier only,
> ram is one other thing that can give you instability too if OCed
> i would keep it at its default(2600?), till youre done OCing your processor
> "can you tell me the makes of that compouds pastes??"
> i'm not sure what you mean with this question tho,
> whats in the compound?


Holy moly! My CPU must be golden then. I can reach 5Ghz with 1.305v.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> going from 4.8ghz to 4.9ghz, was hard for me,
> 4,9 needed that much more vcore
> 1.415- 1.420V on 4.8ghz
> 1.495V- 1.5V on 4.9ghz
> really, if you can get 4.8ghz stable first, its considered a very good OC, at least by me ..lol
> its like you say, you need more vcore for 4.9ghz, so your temps will be that much higher too,
> letting prime run for a hour, or a few hours, doesnt mean its stable yet, but its a nice indication..
> while OCing, i just let my RAM on its default 1600, not using the xmp, set 16x multiplier only,
> ram is one other thing that can give you instability too if OCed
> i would keep it at its default(2600?), till youre done OCing your processor
> whats in the compound?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Holy moly! My CPU must be golden then. I can reach 5Ghz with 1.305v.


yea, you have, gratz







,mine is a bad one when it comes to voltages, but my temps are "golden" ..lol
but im talking about prime 24Hours stable oc's

pLuhhmm ,can yours do a Prime 24H run, with 5Ghz and 1.305V vcore, no WHEA errors?

heres one of my 5Ghz with 1.45V vcore

i can run programs as you see np, Aida, cinebench etc, but running it prime 24H would
prolly need 1.570V-1.590V+, and i dont want to go there, since thats the over the max voltage










5Ghz, 1.5V vcore, IBT 10x

but to say, i have a bad chip..haha, no way, i love it!,
with a nice 4.6-4.7ghz daily oc, with 1.290V vcore i feel "golden"


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glory88*
> 
> Im passing 4.5 at 1.15v... i havent seen anyone use this low a voltage for 4.5 is it right? how long should i let prime go.. Ive only had it go for 30 mins. temps top out at 75


Wow. nice chip. I've only seen 2-3 people manage 4.5Ghz at similar voltages like that (including myself). My 4.5Ghz setting is at 1.12v. Try to let prime run for 12 hrs, custom blend with 90% ram usage. Seems like you got a very good chip with a lot of overclocking headroom. Chips like that are hard to come by. =]


----------



## Valgaur

so...I can't get 80% memory usage...only 76%....I mean really...


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> so...I can't get 80% memory usage...only 76%....I mean really...


reboot? and try again, so you have more memory free ?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> reboot? and try again, so you have more memory free ?


yup it'll go to about 6 gb...then just sit their.....


----------



## Vlada011

pLuhhmm 5.0GHz 1.3V is definitely Golden Sample. You have 5GHz stable on MAX 1.375V and some.... well that cooling not exist.
But if you go on Phase Change and want to look that type of cooler for 500MHz you have 5.5-5.8GHz probably with Phase Change. 24/7
I notice frequenzy warm Ivy little more than voltage.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Suicide Club? I'll drink the Kool-Aid!










LOL No one told me about the kool aid LOL hahaha


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> yup it'll go to about 6 gb...then just sit their.....


Do you have the 32bit version of prime95? Make sure you downloaded the 64bit version or the memory you can test will be capped.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Suicide Club? I'll drink the Kool-Aid!


ADDED *mat459*

Also,

Not to be nit picky here guys... But can we start posting multiple pictures in the same post under spoilers? When every single post has a picture in it and multiple people reply to the photo and double it, one page can be mighty long to go though. Plus, its harder for me to distinguish new submissions. Just a thought...


----------



## mat459

Sorry


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Sorry


I wasn't targeting you, nor I am "the boss".

I am just helping around here until OP gets back. And just made a suggestions.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't targeting you, nor I am "the boss".
> 
> I am just helping around here *until OP gets back*. And just made a suggestions.
Click to expand...

Very soon my friend


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Very soon my friend












Speaking of the devil... Haha


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Holy moly! My CPU must be golden then. I can reach 5Ghz with 1.305v.


my temps(IBT 5ghz hottest core 84C, but 1.5V vcore) with youre Vcore ...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Very soon my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the devil... Haha
Click to expand...

lol









As of now I mrtoyotaco will be taking on the role of making sure the tables are up to date. He has the hard task of going back and updating where I left off. Big thank you for taking the time to do so, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Valgaur

I updated everything changed it to 64 bit and im trying to get 5 ghz.....id be the only one to do it too!!!!!!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of now I mrtoyotaco will be taking on the role of making sure the tables are up to date. He has the hard task of going back and updating where I left off. Big thank you for taking the time to do so, it's much appreciated.


Thanks.

I added one submission already and left a space. I am going to go back and try to organize from top to bottom by time of submission. Ill do some of it tonight. Gotta go run errands now.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

*Choose your sig and wear it proudly*
_*choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_








*The Ivy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Ivy STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

*The Ivy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Ivy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
_*CPU Configuration Page*_
*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 30 members and we are looking for MORE








SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!
And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

*UPDATED SPREADSHEET*


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looks like your prime95 is not using AVX. Is it v27.7+, and do you have W7 SP1 installed?
> Do you have the 32bit version of prime95? Make sure you downloaded the 64bit version or the memory you can test will be capped.


OMG, I have been running the p95v266 of Prime 95, now that I have downloaded the 64-bit version (p64v2511) do I have to start testing all over again?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> OMG, I have been running the p95v266 of Prime 95, now that I have downloaded the 64-bit version (p64v2511) do I have to start testing all over again?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

*I am now in charge of submissions for this thread. I am only allowed to update the spreadsheets. I cannot change the OP's first post.

I will be strict, I am noticing a lot of leniency. Everyone should look at the OP's first post to see how to submit. I will deny you if I have to go everywhere searching for information or if I cannot determine if your under ~80% memory usage.

This applies from this point forward.*


----------



## Arkaridge

Woot woot. First and only 5ghz on the list =O


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I updated everything changed it to 64 bit and im trying to get 5 ghz.....id be the only one to do it too!!!!!!


Go *Valgaur* Go!....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Woot woot. First and only 5ghz on the list =O


Oh no! Too late! *Arkaridge* got there first!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> OMG, I have been running the p95v266 of Prime 95, now that I have downloaded the 64-bit version (p64v2511) do I have to start testing all over again?


Sad to say, but the club required prime95 v27.7 using AVX to test and verify that instruction set included in the IB cpus, and you will see higher temps and greater vcore to make your system stable using it at the same OC's you were stable at without using AVX. On the good side, think of it as a whole new challange! Finding the new vcore to make your system stable with acceptible temps.....


----------



## mrtoyotaco

*WE ARE UP TO DATE!!!*

I got it done.

*THE SPREADSHEET IS FULLY UPDATED*

If you do not see yourself on there and you made a submission, repost it here or PM me.

ALSO, I will from here on out *BE STRICT* on submissions. You need EVERYTHING.

ALSO, here is what it should look like:



If it doesn't show task manager, CPU-z, Prime, etc... I will not approve you. Cheers for long living this thread and making it grow! It is here to stay!









*AND YOUR WELCOME EVERONE!*









Notice: I still have to work on the customs views. Give me some time. I knocked it all out in about 4 hours.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> *WE ARE UP TO DATE!!!*
> I got it done.
> *THE SPREADSHEET IS FULLY UPDATED*
> If you do not see yourself on there and you made a submission, repost it here or PM me.
> ALSO, I will from here on out *BE STRICT* on submissions. You need EVERYTHING.
> ALSO, here is what it should look like:
> 
> If it doesn't show task manager, CPU-z, Prime, etc... I will not approve you. Cheers for long living this thread and making it grow! It is here to stay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AND YOUR WELCOME EVERONE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice: I still have to work on the customs views. Give me some time. I knocked it all out in about 4 hours.


Dude! Your the man. Never even needed my help! We are all thankful for how you helped out the club in a time of need!









+Rep


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Dude! Your the man. Never even needed my help! We are all thankful for how you helped out the club in a time of need!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep


NP







Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Dude! Your the man. Never even needed my help! We are all thankful for how you helped out the club in a time of need!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep
> 
> 
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Excellent work, thanks again for helping out. Much appreciated


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Excellent work, thanks again for helping out. Much appreciated


No problem at all. Happy to help. Just showing I can pull my weight around here. Do you want to update the views or do you want me to?


----------



## mat459

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> *WE ARE UP TO DATE!!!*
> I got it done.
> *THE SPREADSHEET IS FULLY UPDATED*
> If you do not see yourself on there and you made a submission, repost it here or PM me.
> ALSO, I will from here on out *BE STRICT* on submissions. You need EVERYTHING.
> ALSO, here is what it should look like:
> 
> If it doesn't show task manager, CPU-z, Prime, etc... I will not approve you. Cheers for long living this thread and making it grow! It is here to stay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AND YOUR WELCOME EVERONE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice: I still have to work on the customs views. Give me some time. I knocked it all out in about 4 hours.





Where do you find the batch #?


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Where do you find the batch #?


It'll be on the box that the CPU came in, or.. on the actual chip itself.


----------



## mat459

Thanks


----------



## VonDutch

post #2015

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2010#post_18322366
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 24 hours Prime stable at 4.8Ghz, 1.420V vcore


great work mrtoyotaco







, i didnt see my name on the sheet , so thought i repost, like you asked people too ..

EDIT:
srry, found my name, was looking in the 3770K section,
can you adjust some anyways mrtoyotaco,

24H prime stable, and 1.420V vcore


----------



## VonDutch

srry Valgaur was posting his all over the **** place









Wake up "Jack", to your nitemare hehehe, yea, you know who you are ...lol

5401.82 MHz validated

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541182


----------



## Vlada011

4.8GHz 1.300V 12h Prime95 27.7 build 2
i7-3770k - EVGA Z77 FTW (E699) - CORSAIR H100





I arrange 10 windows during test like idiot.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> 4.8GHz 1.300V 12h Prime95 27.7 build 2
> i7-3770k - EVGA Z77 FTW (E699) - CORSAIR H100
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I arrange 10 windows during test like idiot.


nice.. gratz


----------



## Vlada011

Thanks, I'm on Suicide List now.
Where is code...??? Never mind I will wait admins to approved.
Thank you my dear EVGA Z77 FTW, I was expect 4.5GHz for 24/7 before upgrade from AMD.
And I have without worry 4.5GHz when need that clock.
But I'm not satisfied with temps, maybe is H100, maybe is CPU sample I mean *I N T E E E E L!!!*,... I don't know. 7-10C less sound much better.
I really now to install CORSAIR Hydro series and that's it.


----------



## Valgaur

I still need to make a 4.9Ghz run.....


----------



## Vlada011

This is some test 3770k on 4.8GHz


----------



## fragamemnon

Want in! ^^
Currently 12 hours stable, will post 24 hrs again. 4.7 @ 1.304 (1.265V in BIOS) no off-set


Spoiler: Imagezor


----------



## chris-br

Here's mine:


Ambient temps where around 26c.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> *WE ARE UP TO DATE!!!*
> I got it done.
> *THE SPREADSHEET IS FULLY UPDATED*
> 
> *AND YOUR WELCOME EVERONE!*


Thanks man!!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Excellent work, thanks again for helping out. Much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all. Happy to help. Just showing I can pull my weight around here. Do you want to update the views or do you want me to?
Click to expand...

Yeah sure I'll update the views


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Thanks man!!


I second that thank you mrtoyotaco! Thread getting lots of love - keep it going peeps and get your stable OCs!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Spoiler: SUBMISSIONS - APPROVED



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> post #2015
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2010#post_18322366
> great work mrtoyotaco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i didnt see my name on the sheet , so thought i repost, like you asked people too ..
> EDIT:
> srry, found my name, was looking in the 3770K section,
> can you adjust some anyways mrtoyotaco,
> 24H prime stable, and 1.420V vcore


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> 4.8GHz 1.300V 12h Prime95 27.7 build 2
> i7-3770k - EVGA Z77 FTW (E699) - CORSAIR H100
> 
> 
> I arrange 10 windows during test like idiot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris-br*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Ambient temps where around 26c.








Spoiler: SUBMISSIONS - DENIED



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Want in! ^^
> Currently 12 hours stable, will post 24 hrs again. 4.7 @ 1.304 (1.265V in BIOS) no off-set
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Imagezor


Not correct format. *Missing Task Manager, Notepad with OCN name and information, and memory details for CPU-Z*


----------



## mrtoyotaco

You are welcome everyone. Just doing what I can to make OCN better! 

EDIT:

*ALL VIEWS NOW CURRENT AND UPDATED*

For future reference:

_Special views may be delayed with updating. I have to go in and add and reformat, so I may not do it with just one new entry. (I will try and update these at least once a week if not twice.)_









*ENJOY!*


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> You are welcome everyone. Just doing what I can to make OCN better!
> EDIT:
> *ALL VIEWS NOW CURRENT AND UPDATED*
> For future reference:
> _Special views may be delayed with updating. I have to go in and add and reformat, so I may not do it with just one new entry. (I will try and update these at least once a week if not twice.)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ENJOY!*


Thanks mrtoyotaco!









Now I wanna wear that ivy stable sig. "Super Stable" or just "Stable"?


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> You are welcome everyone. Just doing what I can to make OCN better!
> EDIT:
> *ALL VIEWS NOW CURRENT AND UPDATED*
> For future reference:
> _Special views may be delayed with updating. I have to go in and add and reformat, so I may not do it with just one new entry. (I will try and update these at least once a week if not twice.)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ENJOY!*


Yay! Thanks mrtoyotaco and munaim1!

I'm really enjoying the new updated views. hehehe. =D


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> 4.8GHz 1.300V 12h Prime95 27.7 build 2
> i7-3770k - EVGA Z77 FTW (E699) - CORSAIR H100
> 
> I arrange 10 windows during test like idiot.


Great job *Vlada011*!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Want in! ^^
> Currently 12 hours stable, will post 24 hrs again. 4.7 @ 1.304 (1.265V in BIOS) no off-set
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Imagezor


Can you bring up your Task Manager to show that you are using 80-90%+ memory?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Thanks mrtoyotaco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wanna wear that ivy stable sig. "*Super Stable*" or just "*Stable*"?


What is the diff between them? Anyone know? Just 12hr vs. 17.7hr+ (to make sure it went through all prime95 tests numbers)?


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> _*Copy and Paste whichever you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> What is the diff between them? Anyone know? Just 12hr vs. 17.7hr+ (to make sure it went through all prime95 tests numbers)?


I think more than 18 hours prime will ensure super stable?

Or make a rule for >24 hours run for super stable?


----------



## Vlada011

Thanks PCWargamer, I will enter in Ivy Super Stable Club for sure I only need time when no need PC.
And for 12h I sit 2h in front of PC waiting to finish test.
But they can work 6 months on 4.8GHz.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> What is the diff between them? Anyone know? Just 12hr vs. 17.7hr+ (to make sure it went through all prime95 tests numbers)?


12/18H stable, 18H i think should be the stable one, because then it runs a full cycle?
24H+ super stable ? like me


----------



## Vlada011

I think so. I don't remember when I no need for PC more than 15h.
I was really young, before high school for sure. Because situation in my country is bad one rig is enough and when my GIGABYTE AMD board die before 2 years I was on week without PC, I feel like wife leave me. 100 times I go in room to turn PC and rememeber he not work.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 12/18H stable, 18H i think should be the stable one, because then it runs a full cycle?
> 24H+ super stable ? like me


May be, but I think it was based around prime95 being able to run through a complete cycle or not. If a system could run prime95 at least 12hrs, then it was considered stable, but if it was allowed to go through a complete cycle of prime95 (~17.7hrs) it was considered super stable, but I may be wrong. As long as it is this grey and undefined, I'm considering my system to be super stable after 18hrs+!!!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> May be, but I think it was based around prime95 being able to run through a complete cycle or not. If a system could run prime95 at least 12hrs, then it was considered stable, but if it was allowed to go through a complete cycle of prime95 (~17.7hrs) it was considered super stable, but I may be wrong. As long as it is this grey and undefined, I'm considering my system to be super stable after 18hrs+!!!


Yep









its not a written rule,
if someone(like me ..lol) wants to use the "super stable", its all good..
even if he did a 12H run, upto the person i guess,
i thought i did 24H , so super stable..

and it just looks good under my 5.4ghz line ..haha


----------



## fragamemnon

I am fully aware I wasn't posting it legit. ^^ Was just prepping up and I didn't have any patience left.

I got it to crash just now!








I suppose starting over is a must.
I had a power outage yesterday so I couldn't finish straight-away 24hours.
And as you can see, in parallel with P95, I was playing *a bit*.
Here's a screenie for now, just to show you guys. heh

Heh I suppose I'm starting all over, would probably let it go overnight so I don't do stuff at my PC. ^^


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








P.S. I still haven't tuned my RAM. ^^


----------



## barkeater

frag, problem with using two monitors to take screenie is its too small to read for the rest of us single monitor folks. resize?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Thank you for atleast for using spoilers. I believe super stable is 24 hrs at custom blend. Even at 18 hrs i dont think prime runs through all of the AVX FFT lengths. I could be wrong. For some reason 18 sounds right though.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Thank you for atleast for using spoilers. I believe super stable is 24 hrs at custom blend. Even at 18 hrs i dont think prime runs through all of the AVX FFT lengths. I could be wrong. For some reason 18 sounds right though.


Somebody measured prime95 going through all AVX FFT lengths as 17.7hrs @ 4.5Ghz IIRC, but we can make the decision to mark it there or at 24hrs as a club. It would be good to know what the OP thinks/wants and/or what was the standard set in the SB stable club for consistency (that is if they even made a distinction of super or not).

My vote (if I have one!) goes for 17.7hrs as I can't see having my PC off-line from gaming for 24hrs!









But really, I expect if it can make it for 17.7hrs through all the AVX FFT lengths, then it would make it through to 24hrs (unlike if it makes it through 8 or 11hrs it will make it to 12hrs as not all AVX FFT lengths have been run, and we all know it can stop anywhere before 12hrs due to that - and anywhere before 17.7hrs due to that too). I think going through all the AVX FFT lengths is the best line between the two distinctions due to this. The 12hr or 24hr line is more based on half-day/full-day thinking as opposed to what the program puts the system through except for more time on previously run AVX FFT lengths. But either way can be supported as the best way. We just need to know _which_ way this club wants to set it. I'm OK either way.


----------



## Glory88

Its been that low for a week no errors... even on a prime load for an hour temps max out around 75


----------



## barkeater

Update to my OC submission. ran my 4800 OC for more than 19 hrs with a 1.284 vcore.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Update to my OC submission. ran my 4800 OC for more than 19 hrs with a 1.284 vcore.


Good going so far - Go for 24hr in case that ends up the standard for being super!


----------



## Vlada011

I don't know when Prime95 finish whole circle....??? I think that is SuperStable Club.
Who have time for that is OK. CPU after that work better, when you little shake bones to him.








If someone know when test start again from beginning it's pointless go over that.
I feal unpleasantly to leave test when go outside.
And I notice I need little more voltage for Prime95 then for LinX or Intel Burn Test, only little more.
Because I can load BIOS on 1.275 and past 100run Linx x48, but for Prime I need 1.300V.


----------



## neopunx

@MrToyotaco, I am confused as to why you seem to be changing the rules now, when the thread was established with rules from the get go, and you have not updated them on page one. If you require everything I keep seeing in random posts, amend the thread rules. If you do not, new people will not know what the hell is going on till you deny them and point out their many errors. As for the memory usage requirement, page one states 80-90% on *custom blends*, but your statements previously seem to make that a requirement for all submissions. The same goes for the *Task Manager*, Munaim clearly states that this is only required on the screen shot if running custom blend. My point being, again, that if you are updating and changing the rules for this thread.....CHANGE the Rules/Guide on page 1. Also, if you are unsure of a requirement on the Super stable club, do not guess. Find out the correct answer, or make a command decision. Thank you for your time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> *I am now in charge of submissions for this thread. I am only allowed to update the spreadsheets. I cannot change the OP's first post.
> I will be strict, I am noticing a lot of leniency. Everyone should look at the OP's first post to see how to submit. I will deny you if I have to go everywhere searching for information or if I cannot determine if your under ~80% memory usage.
> This applies from this point forward.*


I qoute from front page. :Rules

One last thing, PLEASE read the small print between each RULE

*1. 12 HOURS+* STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with UPTO 80/90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM* used with Prime95 v27.7*[

***Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have, to do Custom BLEND, JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available***
***Prime FFT Length Info: Shad0wfax kindly pointed out the importance of running longer than 12hours HERE***
***All workers must be visible (hit the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile)***

2. MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your OCN name (notepad etc), Batch Number of your CPU, CPU-Z 1.60.1+ and REALTEMP 3.70+*!!

***REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running, minimum of 12hours same as Prime95 like THIS!!!***

3. LIST YOUR COOLING (notepad etc) and provide screenie of RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER*

****TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.****

4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+

All submissions must follow a similar template like this!!!!
(This is mine before a few rules got amended)
CLICK HERE

IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE

Edit: I understand YOU can not change the first post, but Munaim should be able to. And if not, make a COMPLETE set of rules in ONE location, and Make sure everyone knows where to find it.


----------



## Vlada011

WOW with HT Off Temps are about 10C+ lower and GFlops is about 130.-135.000 on 4.8GHz.








But that is nothing, I buy 3770k because HT Link even if most application don't need.
It's funny Linx on 4.5GHz on 72-73C with HT Off.
With better TIM temps would be like that.
*INTEL DO YOU HEAR MEEEE!!!*


----------



## munaim1

Just to confirm the rules in the OP are what they are, if you have difficulty understanding or unsure of anything please PM, otherwise continue on your pursuits to stable systems.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> @MrToyotaco, I am confused as to why you seem to be changing the rules now, when the thread was established with rules from the get go, and you have not updated them on page one. If you require everything I keep seeing in random posts, amend the thread rules. If you do not, new people will not know what the hell is going on till you deny them and point out their many errors. As for the memory usage requirement, page one states 80-90% on *custom blends*, but your statements previously seem to make that a requirement for all submissions. The same goes for the *Task Manager*, Munaim clearly states that this is only required on the screen shot if running custom blend. My point being, again, that if you are updating and changing the rules for this thread.....CHANGE the Rules/Guide on page 1. Also, if you are unsure of a requirement on the Super stable club, do not guess. Find out the correct answer, or make a command decision. Thank you for your time.
> I qoute from front page. :Rules
> One last thing, PLEASE read the small print between each RULE
> *1. 12 HOURS+* STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with UPTO 80/90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM* used with Prime95 v27.7*[
> ***Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have, to do Custom BLEND, JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available***
> ***Prime FFT Length Info: Shad0wfax kindly pointed out the importance of running longer than 12hours HERE***
> ***All workers must be visible (hit the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile)***
> 2. MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your OCN name (notepad etc), Batch Number of your CPU, CPU-Z 1.60.1+ and REALTEMP 3.70+*!!
> ***REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running, minimum of 12hours same as Prime95 like THIS!!!***
> 3. LIST YOUR COOLING (notepad etc) and provide screenie of RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER*
> ****TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.****
> 4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+
> 
> All submissions must follow a similar template like this!!!!
> (This is mine before a few rules got amended)
> CLICK HERE
> IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE
> Edit: I understand YOU can not change the first post, but Munaim should be able to. And if not, make a COMPLETE set of rules in ONE location, and Make sure everyone knows where to find it.


I can understand your frustration *neopunx*. No good having unclear rules and all. I try to remember though that *MrToyotaco* was not motivated to cause any problems for any of us, but was just trying to help the club when the OP could not be here for an extended time. I'm sure he meant no harm and would love to assist us and the OP according to the rules as best he can. Let's help him by noting and clarifying the rules (which you did - thanks!), but lets do so in a kind manner noting that he is just trying to help us all. Thanks!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> @MrToyotaco, I am confused as to why you seem to be changing the rules now, when the thread was established with rules from the get go, and you have not updated them on page one. If you require everything I keep seeing in random posts, amend the thread rules. If you do not, new people will not know what the hell is going on till you deny them and point out their many errors. As for the memory usage requirement, page one states 80-90% on *custom blends*, but your statements previously seem to make that a requirement for all submissions. The same goes for the *Task Manager*, Munaim clearly states that this is only required on the screen shot if running custom blend. My point being, again, that if you are updating and changing the rules for this thread.....CHANGE the Rules/Guide on page 1. Also, if you are unsure of a requirement on the Super stable club, do not guess. Find out the correct answer, or make a command decision. Thank you for your time.
> I qoute from front page. :Rules
> One last thing, PLEASE read the small print between each RULE
> *1. 12 HOURS+* STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with UPTO 80/90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM* used with Prime95 v27.7*[
> ***Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have, to do Custom BLEND, JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available***
> ***Prime FFT Length Info: Shad0wfax kindly pointed out the importance of running longer than 12hours HERE***
> ***All workers must be visible (hit the windows tab between options and help in prime and select tile)***
> 2. MUST have a screenie WHILE UNDER LOAD with your OCN name (notepad etc), Batch Number of your CPU, CPU-Z 1.60.1+ and REALTEMP 3.70+*!!
> ***REALTEMP must show the duration of how long it's running, minimum of 12hours same as Prime95 like THIS!!!***
> 3. LIST YOUR COOLING (notepad etc) and provide screenie of RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER*
> ****TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.****
> 4. Must have a mild overclock 4ghz+
> 
> All submissions must follow a similar template like this!!!!
> (This is mine before a few rules got amended)
> CLICK HERE
> IF YOU ANY PROBLEMS WITH THESE RULES PM ME OR POST IT HERE
> Edit: I understand YOU can not change the first post, but Munaim should be able to. And if not, make a COMPLETE set of rules in ONE location, and Make sure everyone knows where to find it.












So, you tell me that I am changing the rules but yet you reclarify the OP? How does that work?

How about this. Since you are so big and know everthing hot shot, would YOU like to update everything? Would you like to update the sheet and be responsible? And update all the views?

Also, have I unjustly denied anyone? NO. I denied ONE ENTRY because the entry didnt even have PRIME visible and wasn't even a LEGIT post.

Get your stuff straight before you point fingers on threads bro. And as far as I am a concerned, you should be thanking me instead of jumping down my throat, because I didnt see anyone else spending hours on end updating the spreadsheet for EVERYONE ELSES benefit.

You are exactly the reason why people leave forums like this. So go bug someone else troll. To me, you go on about your own business elsewhere.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you tell me that I am changing the rules but yet you reclarify the OP? How does that work?
> How about this. Since you are so big and know everthing hot shot, would YOU like to update everything? Would you like to update the sheet and be responsible? And update all the views?
> Also, have I unjustly denied anyone? NO. I denied ONE ENTRY because the entry didnt even have PRIME visible and wasn't even a LEGIT post.
> Get your stuff straight before you point fingers on threads bro. And as far as I am a concerned, you should be thanking me instead of jumping down my throat, because I didnt see anyone else spending hours on end updating the spreadsheet for EVERYONE ELSES benefit.
> You are exactly the reason why people leave forums like this. So go bug someone else troll. To me, you go on about your own business elsewhere.


I am sure the vast majority on here appreciate your efforts you've volunteered to help this thread and all of us. If *neopunx* has a problem, then he needs to state it in a respectful way knowing that you are doing your best and volunteering your time and effort. Maybe he didn't know, but I hope he does now.


----------



## neopunx

This may come as a suprise to you toyotaco, but I was not insulting you. I joined this club because I thought it was a worth while goal for my rig( and me) and I thought I would be proud to display it. I just wanted to make sure tht the rules that were posted were the ONLY rules that were being graded on. And IF there was a discrepenciy, which I showed, then it was rectified. The thread starter said there would be no changes. That ends it for me. As far as your statements to me.... Watch who you call hot shot there "Stud", cause I've been around and done "that", and I do not need your condisention.
V/R
Neopunx

Edit: PCwargamer, at what point was I disrespectfull or showed that I didn't appreciate what he had done. I had concerns, and voiced them. Then they were answered by Munaim. And I would have been fine with that . I did not call him a name or disrespect him, but he sure as help did me. I will tell you that at my position and age, I am not used to it. I will try t remain polite, to an extent.


----------



## Conquistador SW

I think the confusion is that you can interpret this line "STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with UPTO 80/90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM" in two ways.

1) Either use standard blend or custom blend (as long as it uses 80-90% of the memeory)
2) Either use standard blend (does not matter how much memory is used) or use custom blend (but if you use custom, make sure it uses 80-90% of the memory)

Mrtoyotaco thought interpreted it as 1, which is the most logical and I interpreted it the same. Neopunx though it should be interpreted as 2, which I personally would find weird because then you could have an advantage running standard blend over custom blend because it uses less memory.

It would be best if someone could update the 1st post to prevent confusion for others, as I understand it is not nice to do a 24h stability test thinking you do everything correct and then to be rejected.

And a tip to Neopunx, don't attack someone directly as you did in your post. Most people will feel that your post was attacking Mrtoyotaco directly (you should thank him for the work he does) while you just should have asked for a clarification and if someone could maybe make the 1st post more clear.


----------



## bebimbap

cool it everyone. This is supposed to be "for fun" In reality do you really have a badge on your shirt that says "stable 4.0+ghz OC club"
We are supposed to help each other OC, and I believe that is what Mrtoyotaco and PCWargamer have done.
There is no reason to attack the person trying to help you.


----------



## VonDutch

you know what makes it hard sometimes to interprete someones writings,
youre missing the facial expression..leaving us with how we feel at any given moment we read something,
sometimes you cry, sometimes you smile reading the same text, or watching the same movie








o well.....its sunday, feeling philosophical today ..haha..

Anyways, i think the link,
"The Ivy SUPER STABLE Club"
should be used by peeps who run a costum, 80-90% 24+H prime


----------



## VonDutch

installed win7 pro twice,
ran into strange problems, very slow etc, seemed to be a faulty dvd..
now im running win7 ultimate, smooth, but a days work installing 4 x total..lol, installing updating etc etc.. bleh..


----------



## barkeater

OK, lets try this again

Update of my 4800 OC, this time super stable


----------



## barkeater

FYI can't seem to edit any of my posts anymore or add pics. anyone else?


----------



## barkeater

Here is my update OC with a direct link to the screenie if you can't read the other one I posted. I would have edited the other post but it won't let me









http://i954.photobucket.com/albums/ae24/bmurray716/computer/superstable48OC0115offset_zpsa8417887.png


----------



## neopunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conquistador SW*
> 
> I think the confusion is that you can interpret this line "STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with UPTO 80/90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM" in two ways.
> 1) Either use standard blend or custom blend (as long as it uses 80-90% of the memory)
> 2) Either use standard blend (does not matter how much memory is used) or use custom blend (but if you use custom, make sure it uses 80-90% of the memory)
> Mrtoyotaco thought interpreted it as 1, which is the most logical and I interpreted it the same. Neopunx though it should be interpreted as 2, which I personally would find weird because then you could have an advantage running standard blend over custom blend because it uses less memory.
> It would be best if someone could update the 1st post to prevent confusion for others, as I understand it is not nice to do a 24h stability test thinking you do everything correct and then to be rejected.
> And a tip to Neopunx, don't attack someone directly as you did in your post. Most people will feel that your post was attacking Mrtoyotaco directly (you should thank him for the work he does) while you just should have asked for a clarification and if someone could maybe make the 1st post more clear.


This was why I was so confused and posted on the subject. I was following the thread rules from post 1, and did a standard blend. I have 16 G of ram, and it barely put a dent in it, let alone the required 80-90% I thought was only needed at custom. So if it is version 1, and I was supposed to do a custom due to the amount of ram I run, then my entry is invalid. Please take my name of the roster until I can run a custom blend 12-24 hrs later the week.
@MrToyoTaco, thank you for volunteering your time. I apologize for the aggressive tone of my previous post. I was not insulting you, I was pointing out inconsistencies, but I suppose there could have been a better way. I stand by the point of the posts in that we need clarification on the rules, and if you are taking over, you cannot not be guessing about what something means.

@conquistador, I was not just picking a random to vent my anger on, MrToyoTaco had claimed to be the enforcer of policy for this thread, and I was bringing my reservations to him. If not to him, the person who was posting the new information, then who was I supposed to question?


----------



## Conquistador SW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> This was why I was so confused and posted on the subject. I was following the thread rules from post 1, and did a standard blend. I have 16 G of ram, and it barely put a dent in it, let alone the required 80-90% I thought was only needed at custom. So if it is version 1, and I was supposed to do a custom due to the amount of ram I run, then my entry is invalid. Please take my name of the roster until I can run a custom blend 12-24 hrs later the week.
> @MrToyoTaco, thank you for volunteering your time. I apologize for the aggressive tone of my previous post. I was not insulting you, I was pointing out inconsistencies, but I suppose there could have been a better way. I stand by the point of the posts in that we need clarification on the rules, and if you are taking over, you cannot not be guessing about what something means.
> @conquistador, I was not just picking a random to vent my anger on, MrToyoTaco had claimed to be the enforcer of policy for this thread, and I was bringing my reservations to him. If not to him, the person who was posting the new information, then who was I supposed to question?


I understand where you frustration came from, that is why I posted so people would not be to harsh on you









Good luck with your next run!


----------



## Vlada011

People tell me for 3770k only count with HT Enable??? Because with HT Disable I can easy 4.9GHz maybe 5.0GHz.
5.0GHz is too much I think 4.9 GHz is some barrier like Phenom II X4 965 BE 3.9GHz and for 4.0 need more voltage, but I can 4.9GHz with HT Disable with lower temps than 4.8GHz HT Enable.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> you know what makes it hard sometimes to interprete someones writings,
> youre missing the facial expression..leaving us with how we feel at any given moment we read something,
> sometimes you cry, sometimes you smile reading the same text, or watching the same movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o well.....its sunday, feeling philosophical today ..haha..
> Anyways, i think the link,
> "The Ivy SUPER STABLE Club"
> should be used by peeps who run a costum, 80-90% 24+H prime


Lets take *VonDutch* statement above and see if we can agree that we consider *"super stable" as 24hr run*. If anyone disagrees, then let us know why we should consider it from some other standard. - thanks!

...and I will remove it from my sig until I can do a 24hr run myself!


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Lets take *VonDutch* statement above and see if we can agree that we consider *"super stable" as 24hr run*. If anyone disagrees, then let us know why we should consider it from some other standard. - thanks!
> ...and I will remove it from my sig until I can do a 24hr run myself!


The rules clearly state you can pick and choose either one as long as you have met the standard requirements which is 12 hours. I see no need for a change to the original rules.
Quote:


> choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want


While we are talking about rules:
Quote:


> I think the confusion is that you can interpret this line "STANDARD BLEND or CUSTOM BLEND with UPTO 80/90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM" in two ways.
> 
> 1) Either use standard blend or custom blend (as long as it uses 80-90% of the memeory)
> 2) Either use standard blend (does not matter how much memory is used) or use custom blend (but if you use custom, make sure it uses 80-90% of the memory)


This is clearly number 2, as a Standard Blend does not allow you to change the memory size. So either test at 12hrs or more is sufficient to join the club according to this.

In the end this is all up to the OP, but my feedback would be no let's not change any rules.

I think this is just for fun anyway right?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Lets take *VonDutch* statement above and see if we can agree that we consider *"super stable" as 24hr run*. If anyone disagrees, then let us know why we should consider it from some other standard. - thanks!
> ...and I will remove it from my sig until I can do a 24hr run myself!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> The rules clearly state you can pick and choose either one as long as you have met the standard requirements which is 12 hours. I see no need for a change to the original rules.
> ...


Well, that's fine with me. I had always thought it was supposed to mean something more between the two, but you are correct that it really does not say that at all. Just a choice according to that.


----------



## Conquistador SW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> This is clearly number 2, as a Standard Blend does not allow you to change the memory size. So either test at 12hrs or more is sufficient to join the club according to this.
> In the end this is all up to the OP, but my feedback would be no let's not change any rules.


I don't agree as that would be really illogical. Why would you ever run custom blend then? It is an advantage to use less memory. What the OP wants is that everybody runs at 80-90% memory usage and if standard blend does not do that for you, you have to use custom blend. Of course I can't know for sure that is what he meant, if I am wrong, please correct me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> I think this is just for fun anyway right?


NO, no fun allowed in this thread.








But seriously, it is not much fun to run 24 prime and make a post and to be rejected because you misinterpreted the 1st post because it is not clear.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conquistador SW*
> 
> I don't agree as that would be really illogical. Why would you ever run custom blend then? It is an advantage to use less memory. What the OP wants is that everybody runs at 80-90% memory usage and if standard blend does not do that for you, you have to use custom blend. Of course I can't know for sure that is what he meant, if I am wrong, please correct me.


I always though that custom blend was required as standard blend did not stress the CPU enough to verify stability...but it would be good if this was clarified better by the OP.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> OK, lets try this again
> Update of my 4800 OC, this time super stable


You're approved. Ill update tomorrow.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SUBMISSIONS - DENIED
> 
> 
> 
> Not correct format. *Missing Task Manager, Notepad with OCN name and information, and memory details for CPU-Z*


Also,

I didn't deny him simply because of the task manager. I was just noting that. He doesn't have notepad with his OCN name anywhere. So how can I verify that that is even his original screenshot? Also missing memory details via CPU-z.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> You're approved. Ill update tomorrow.


Welcome to the club barkeater! Nice temps! Did you de-lid?


----------



## barkeater

No delid. I scared Maybe a few years down the road when I try and squeeze a little more out of her


----------



## neopunx

@barkeater - But its so easy! Then you'll be hooked, you'll want all the best TIM, a full blown Water Loop, a new case, a few more graphics cards, then that wont be enough, so you'll get dry ice, and that wont be enough....on second thought.....run away!!!!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> @barkeater - But its so easy! Then you'll be hooked, you'll want all the best TIM, a full blown Water Loop, a new case, a few more graphics cards, then that wont be enough, so you'll get dry ice, and that wont be enough....on second thought.....run away!!!!


Yeah.....soon as I delidded my kahoonas grew and made me get crazy OCs and want to Ln2 my everyday chip lol.


----------



## shremi

I got a new chip and i think this is just average so far :

4.5 at 1.230
4.6 at 1.272
4.7 still trying to stabilize it i went from 1.304 and i just crash right at the 8 hour mark been uping the vcore and right now testing with 1.328 any advice on how to proceed with this ????


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I got a new chip and i think this is just average so far :
> 4.5 at 1.230
> 4.6 at 1.272
> 4.7 still trying to stabilize it i went from 1.304 and i just crash right at the 8 hour mark been uping the vcore and right now testing with 1.328 any advice on how to proceed with this ????


4.6-4.7 is where these chips vcore requirements start to spike up drastically - you can probably go to 1.4v safely for 4.7 stable if needed - so you still have some vcore room up to where your temps are OK


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> 4.6-4.7 is where these chips vcore requirements start to spike up drastically - you can probably go to 1.4v safely for 4.7 stable if needed - so you still have some vcore room up to where your temps are OK


Yeah my max temps are 83 which i believe is great atm but.... i am totally going to delid this one i believe this is the best clocker out of the 7 chips i have ordered so far.

Hell i just jumped on the 180 deal from tiger direct right now just in case i mess up deliding .... I could even resell it for a profit here in my country the 3570k retails for about 400 USD


----------



## Vlada011

I agree for super stable club only how many hours need Prime95 to finish one circle, 15-24-35h I don't know, I agree that is superstable club because going again is pointless. For me i same I can 6 months on 4.8GHz, but I need PC, 24h it's impossibile because I turn off PC when go outside. Max is during sleep and waiting 2h more in front of PC to finish 12h test. People with 2 PC can 24h and more.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I agree for super stable club only how many hours need Prime95 to finish one circle, 15-24-35h I don't know, I agree that is superstable club because going again is pointless. For me i same I can 6 months on 4.8GHz, but I need PC, 24h it's impossibile because I turn off PC when go outside. Max is during sleep and waiting 2h more in front of PC to finish 12h test. People with 2 PC can 24h and more.


im doing my 4.9ghz prime stable now, i can still go online, write this, watch movie, listen music etc etc..

i think i added to the confusion about when to use the, "The Ivy SUPER STABLE Club", link in your "Your Forum Signature"..
has nothing to do with the rules we have for a good submission,
its up to peeps what link they want to use, be it after 12/18H or 24H prime stable, custom or blend








i still think, The Ivy SUPER STABLE Club = 24+H prime, custom 80-90% ram used..
almost everyone will say thats a super stable OC ..lol


----------



## VonDutch

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa800b680028, 0x00000000be200000, 0x0000000000021136).

well, that was my 4.9ghz run today, 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT ?
increase 0.010V? any max i shouldnt go above?
1.5V vcore already ..man ..

and no, its not because of degration i need this much vcore


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa800b680028, 0x00000000be200000, 0x0000000000021136).
> well, that was my 4.9ghz run today, 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT ?
> increase 0.010V? any max i shouldnt go above?
> 1.5V vcore already ..man ..
> and no, its not because of degration i need this much vcore


...it takes hi vcore to reach 4.9 on IB, and higher vcore to be able to run benches there, so I expect even more vcore to try to make it prime95 stable for extended times - it might need over 1.5 to achieve that, and even if going to hi OC and hi vcore for short periods for validations or short benches seems to have not caused you any harm, I would be concerned about trying to do long term prime95 runs higher than 1.5, and even at 1.5 vcore. And, its probably not really needed except to just say you can do it. Your going to have to decide if that is worth it or not, and if so, then more vcore is probably the only answer...make sure the chip is as cool as you can make it for the whole time....


----------



## neopunx

Been at work for about 12 hours, 95s been running for about 19 hours. so close to 24 on custom, and I am so worried tht the power went out or the kids have messed with the computer...I'm scared to go home and see!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Been at work for about 12 hours, 95s been running for about 19 hours. so close to 24 on custom, and I am so worried tht the power went out or the kids have messed with the computer...I'm scared to go home and see!


we know how you feel as we have all been there - have to hope for the best but expect the worst...hope for the best for ya


----------



## neopunx

The Toddler almost got me! I came home and the key board was upside down, the mouse on its side, and the mouse pad on the floor. When I turned the monitor on, the window to stop the workers was open, with okay toggle selected. How is it children can find this intuitively? Luckily it did not get entered and I am running over 21 hours strong!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> The Toddler almost got me! I came home and the key board was upside down, the mouse on its side, and the mouse pad on the floor. When I turned the monitor on, the window to stop the workers was open, with okay toggle selected. How is it children can find this intuitively? Luckily it did not get entered and I am running over 21 hours strong!


...close call there.....


----------



## neopunx

Not sure if this is going to be accepted....stupid Real Temp Closed out by accident (clumsy ass fingers







) as I tried to take a screen shot. But if you look at the *time stamps on prime*, this has been running for 24 hrs. Thanks.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is going to be accepted....stupid Real Temp Closed out by accident (clumsy ass fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) as I tried to take a screen shot. But if you look at the *time stamps on prime*, this has been running for 24 hrs. Thanks.


Nice. Your temps are nice and low. I may think of lapping and replacing TIM on my chip. Def not delidding lol.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is going to be accepted....stupid Real Temp Closed out by accident (clumsy ass fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) as I tried to take a screen shot. But if you look at the *time stamps on prime*, this has been running for 24 hrs. Thanks.


I will accept it.

Ill update in the morning. Along with views.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is going to be accepted....stupid Real Temp Closed out by accident (clumsy ass fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) as I tried to take a screen shot. But if you look at the *time stamps on prime*, this has been running for 24 hrs. Thanks.


nice vcore for that OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Nice. Your temps are nice and low. I may think of lapping and replacing TIM on my chip. Def not delidding lol.


nice and low as shown, but since Realtemp got closed out so we lost the 24hr temps highs - unless *neopunx* recalls what they were......

...would be nice to know, but good OC, vcore, and temps as shown for 37 secs of prime95! - and with time stamp in prime95, can be accepted as 24hr (super) stable!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> ...it takes hi vcore to reach 4.9 on IB, and higher vcore to be able to run benches there, so I expect even more vcore to try to make it prime95 stable for extended times - it might need over 1.5 to achieve that, and even if going to hi OC and hi vcore for short periods for validations or short benches seems to have not caused you any harm, I would be concerned about trying to do long term prime95 runs higher than 1.5, and even at 1.5 vcore. And, its probably not really needed except to just say you can do it. Your going to have to decide if that is worth it or not, and if so, then more vcore is probably the only answer...make sure the chip is as cool as you can make it for the whole time....


thanks, guess i've reached my max then,
4.9ghz 1.5V vcore (82C hottest core in prime)
4.8ghz 1.420V vcore
4.7ghz 1.310V vcore

the voltage jumps to get to 4.8 and 4.9ghz are big..
4.7ghz is the best choice for me, with vcore around 1.3V, offset 0.045V,
wonder if i could run 4.8ghz 24/7 with the 1.420V vcore wtihout degration over longer time,
really thinking about trying to get a new proc from intel ..lol, delid it again,
to get better vcores..this one is really bad compared to you guys..

not sure how to do that tho, sending it back on 2 pieces ...idk ...haha


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thanks, guess i've reached my max then,
> 4.9ghz 1.5V vcore (82C hottest core in prime)
> 4.8ghz 1.420V vcore
> 4.7ghz 1.310V vcore
> the voltage jumps to get to 4.8 and 4.9ghz are big..
> 4.7ghz is the best choice for me, with vcore around 1.3V, offset 0.045V,
> wonder if i could run 4.8ghz 24/7 with the 1.420V vcore wtihout degration over longer time,
> really thinking about trying to get a new proc from intel ..lol, delid it again,
> to get better vcores..this one is really bad compared to you guys..
> not sure how to do that tho, sending it back on 2 pieces ...idk ...haha


Lol send back 2 pieces and get 2 cpus back LOL


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Lol send back 2 pieces and get 2 cpus back LOL


hehe..that would be something..

i think i better sell it for 300euro as a delidded, working, supercool 3770k









o, what is it with blck oc i need to think off,
i can use 101 blck for 46 multi, but 4.7ghz with 101 blck, is a no go, even 100.50 gives crashes
i upped VTT with 0.005V
PLL 1.7V
ram default settings, only 16x multi, 1.520V instead of 1.5V

'lil update:
i can get 101blck, 47x multi on fixed voltage, 1.310V vcore, but not on offset?
1.310V fixed voltage 24/7 is acceptable right?
might just set it fixed now, instead of using offset..


----------



## neopunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I will accept it.
> Ill update in the morning. Along with views.


Thank You








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Nice. Your temps are nice and low. I may think of lapping and replacing TIM on my chip. Def not delidding lol.




Here is another 6 + hours running and these temps are more along the lines that I saw, low 60s with #3 spiking for what ever reason. Guess all that work I did to this sucker did do something after all.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> o, what is it with blck oc i need to think off,
> i can use 101 blck for 46 multi, but 4.7ghz with 101 blck, is a no go, even 100.50 gives crashes
> i upped VTT with 0.005V
> PLL 1.7V
> ram default settings, only 16x multi, 1.520V instead of 1.5V
> 'lil update:
> i can get 101blck, 47x multi on fixed voltage, 1.310V vcore, but not on offset?
> 1.310V fixed voltage 24/7 is acceptable right?
> might just set it fixed now, instead of using offset..


man if i google on, "how to overclock using base clock on gigabyte z77x and 3770k settings"
all i get is the," Gigabyte pushes the Ivy Bridge Core i7 3770K to 7.032GHz " etc..

i figured, if i could get it to 102 blck, im close to 4.8ghz with the vcore i use for 4.7ghz, 1.310V vcore,
i think 101 blck is quite safe to use, 102 max? more stress on other components..
im not sure what other voltages i have to change to do so, any help/tips are welcome


----------



## neopunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> man if i google on, "how to overclock using base clock on gigabyte z77x and 3770k settings"
> all i get is the," Gigabyte pushes the Ivy Bridge Core i7 3770K to 7.032GHz " etc..
> i figured, if i could get it to 102 blck, im close to 4.8ghz with the vcore i use for 4.7ghz, 1.310V vcore,
> i think 101 blck is quite safe to use, 102 max? more stress on other components..
> im not sure what other voltages i have to change to do so, any help/tips are welcome


I've used 102.5 blck since getting this chip(except with my suicide runs) and I've never had a problem with RAM/Grapihcs, no real tips for you though, just slowly push it and run prime for an 30-60 mins, if its good, try running a graphics benchmark, if they are good, try higher.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> I've used 102.5 blck since getting this chip(except with my suicide runs) and I've never had a problem with RAM/Grapihcs, no real tips for you though, just slowly push it and run prime for an 30-60 mins, if its good, try running a graphics benchmark, if they are good, try higher.


*SPREADSHEET AND VIEWS UPDATED*

*neopunx* - to be fair since your realtemp closed out, I keep your highest OC readings by CPU-z as well as your highest averaged temp reads from what I already had and the two you submitted, along with vcore. I figured that was extremely fair considering you had a screenshot malfunction.


----------



## neopunx

MrToyoTaco, sounds good brother. Those were accurate spikes, not sure what is causing them since avg temp is 65-70 accord the board. Tried to do it right for you and I still managed to mess it up!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> MrToyoTaco, sounds good brother. Those were accurate spikes, not sure what is causing them since avg temp is 65-70 accord the board. Tried to do it right for you and I still managed to mess it up!


NP. 24hr run though is nice.


----------



## munaim1

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to Ivy Bridge users and those looking to upgrade to it. It also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that Ivy and non Ivy users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 80 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Spoiler: THE MAN SPEAKS!!! LOL



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_
> *Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to SB users and those looking to get SB, it also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that SB and non SB users can benefit from.*
> *Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We currently have just over 80 members and we are looking for MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!
> And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*






This is great point. I would to start seeing this. In fact, if I have time I would like to make a personal template myself explaining my MOBO.


----------



## Jacer200

Can I please join club







!!

I am really a super noob at over clocking. I have in the past OC'ed very little
but never paid to much attention to voltage and stability. I did a lot of reading and
paid a lot of attention to the posters of this forum. I went from not posting to BSOD to Prime95 errrors
then stability. So this would be my very first time
of achieving a OC with true stability







. Thanks everyone!!



EDIT: I forgot to change my ambient temps from Fahrenheit to Celsius 22c-28.88c, I was so excited I passed prime @ 24 hours I typed in wrong info on notepad. My vcore is 1.15v in Bios but 1.16 shows in CPU-Z

This is what my notepad was suppose to look like in screenshot



I have a quick question. In my BIOS I have my vcore manually set to 1.15v. In CPU-Z my vcore will go from 1.152 to 1.16 depending on
which test prime95 is in. Is this normal or a some kind of voltage leak from cpu or MB? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Can I please join club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> I am really a super noob at over clocking. I have in the past OC'ed very little
> but never paid to much attention to voltage and stability. I did a lot of reading and
> paid a lot of attention to the posters of this forum. I went from not posting to BSOD to Prime95 errrors
> then stability. So this would be my very first time
> of achieving a OC with true stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks everyone!!
> 
> I have a quick question. In my BIOS I have my vcore manually set to 1.5v. In CPU-Z my vcore will go from 1.52 to 1.60 depending on
> which test prime95 is in. Is this normal or a some kind of voltage leak from cpu or MB? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!


It might just be the offset is to high and yeah that 1.6vcore (pfffft) just kidding that 1.6vcore is kinda nasty but very good OC get a lower OC for every day stuff and take that vcore down to the 1.4 levels

wow never mind....are you using 1.5 vcore there?? if so thats way to much vcore for a 4.4 Ghz clock. i think it says 1.16vcore on CPUz which i would believe is more correct my 4.4 Ghz is at a 1.190 vcore with 1.4PLL


----------



## neopunx

Munaim is like a sneaky knowledge ninja...he swoops in under the cover of darkness to impart his wisdom and set us up for victory, and then disappears back into the night before anyone realizes he was even there.

P.S. I hate auto correct on IPhones. So Annoying.

Edit: Jacer, 1.6 is very high for a prime run on AIR/H2O, is that for a higher OC? The one you show in your thread is 1.16? At 1.6 on prime what are your temps? If you are pushing past 100 continuously, you risk degradation of your chip...possibly nuclear explosion(Ivy is a bad mama jama, no one knows its full potential[this is an exaggeration]). What is the OC you are hitting with 1.52-1.6 vcore?


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> It might just be the offset is to high and yeah that 1.6vcore (pfffft) just kidding that 1.6vcore is kinda nasty but very good OC get a lower OC for every day stuff and take that vcore down to the 1.4 levels
> wow never mind....are you using 1.5 vcore there?? if so thats way to much vcore for a 4.4 Ghz clock. i think it says 1.16vcore on CPUz which i would believe is more correct my 4.4 Ghz is at a 1.190 vcore with 1.4PLL


I was planning on using this OC as my daily driver. I was was at 4.2GHz at 1.09v. I have my vcore in my bios set to 1.5 but in CPU-Z it goes from 1.152 to 1.16 will running Prime95. So are you telling my that 4.4GHz at 1.15v in bios but CPU-Z says 1.16v is to high for a daily driver. I could not get my system stable under 1.15v set in my bios at 4.4GHz.

EDIT: LOL in my screen shot I have written on my notepad 1.5v it's 1.15v in bios and 1.152-1.60 showing CPU-Z while running Prime95. I was just so excited I passed prime and did not have correct info on notepad.


----------



## neopunx

Agh, that make more sense. 1.152-1.16 is not that bad, your temps are probably holding you back. There are some tweaks you can do to lower the flux, try looking in the how to guide for Ivy Overclocking.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> I was planning on using this OC as my daily driver. I was was at 4.2GHz at 1.09v. I have my vcore in my bios set to 1.5 but in CPU-Z it goes from 1.152 to 1.16 will running Prime95. So are you telling my that 4.4GHz at 1.15v in bios but CPU-Z says 1.16v is to high for a daily driver. I could not get my system stable under 1.15v set in my bios at 4.4GHz.
> EDIT: LOL in my screen shot I have written on my notepad 1.5v it's 1.15v in bios and 1.152-1.60 showing CPU-Z while running Prime95. I was just so excited I passed prime and did not have correct info on notepad.


*hearts about to explode after reading that * Okay in bios if you have 1.5vcore......immediately move it down to 1.16-1.17 vcore (super duper stable just in case you know) and then you'll be good lol JUST MAKE SURE IT'S NOT 1.5 VCORE!!!!!

This is why I said it should be 1.5 vcore

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541251

take .2 off that.........if your typing in 1.15 then good.....butg if your typing 1.5000.......thats bad lol, I'm just making sure I don't wanna see your chip get degraded lol.


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> *hearts about to explode after reading that * Okay in bios if you have 1.5vcore......immediately move it down to 1.16-1.17 vcore (super duper stable just in case you know) and then you'll be good lol JUST MAKE SURE IT'S NOT 1.5 VCORE!!!!!
> This is why I said it should be 1.5 vcore
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541251
> take .2 off that.........if your typing in 1.15 then good.....butg if your typing 1.5000.......thats bad lol, I'm just making sure I don't wanna see your chip get degraded lol.


Yeah just missed typed

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2546425

This is what I'm going with for my daily driver right now and what I just did 24 hour Prime95 run at. But this validation is has my vcore lower than my cpu a %100 full load in Prime95. Which the vcore went up to 1.16 like in my screen shot.


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Agh, that make more sense. 1.152-1.16 is not that bad, your temps are probably holding you back. There are some tweaks you can do to lower the flux, try looking in the how to guide for Ivy Overclocking.


My max ambient temp in my apartment is about 28c or 84f when I was doing my prime run. It's warm here in California right now but a couple of days ago when I was testing my stability of my 4.4GHz OC my max temp never went over 68c.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Yeah just missed typed
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2546425
> This is what I'm going with for my daily driver right now and what I just did 24 hour Prime95 run at. But this validation is has my vcore lower than my cpu a %100 full load in Prime95. Which the vcore went up to 1.16 like in my screen shot.


Okay just making sure!







nice OC


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Spoiler: SUBMISSION ACCEPTED - JACER200



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Can I please join club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> I am really a super noob at over clocking. I have in the past OC'ed very little
> but never paid to much attention to voltage and stability. I did a lot of reading and
> paid a lot of attention to the posters of this forum. I went from not posting to BSOD to Prime95 errrors
> then stability. So this would be my very first time
> of achieving a OC with true stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks everyone!!
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to change my ambient temps from Fahrenheit to Celsius 22c-28.88c, I was so excited I passed prime @ 24 hours I typed in wrong info on notepad. My vcore is 1.15v in Bios but 1.16 shows in CPU-Z
> This is what my notepad was suppose to look like in screenshot
> 
> I have a quick question. In my BIOS I have my vcore manually set to 1.15v. In CPU-Z my vcore will go from 1.152 to 1.16 depending on
> which test prime95 is in. Is this normal or a some kind of voltage leak from cpu or MB? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!






Welcome to the club!









*SPREADSHEET AND VIEWS UPDATED*


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> I was planning on using this OC as my daily driver. I was was at 4.2GHz at 1.09v. I have my vcore in my bios set to 1.5 but in CPU-Z it goes from 1.152 to 1.16 will running Prime95. So are you telling my that 4.4GHz at 1.15v in bios but CPU-Z says 1.16v is to high for a daily driver. I could not get my system stable under 1.15v set in my bios at 4.4GHz.
> EDIT: LOL in my screen shot I have written on my notepad 1.5v it's 1.15v in bios and 1.152-1.60 showing CPU-Z while running Prime95. I was just so excited I passed prime and did not have correct info on notepad.


mine does the same minor fluctuation when I stress test and use manual Vcore. it's possible your LLC is accounting for vdroop when you need more power. I also believe that depending on the level of details in your BIOS release, the incremental changes are not 100% accurate when you are in the OS. The only real way to know is with a volt meter, but hey, you got 4.4GHz with what I would consider very good voltage. makes me what to RMA mine...my 24/7 OC at 4.5GHz is 1.28 Vcore needed at full load.


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> mine does the same minor fluctuation when I stress test and use manual Vcore. it's possible your LLC is accounting for vdroop when you need more power. I also believe that depending on the level of details in your BIOS release, the incremental changes are not 100% accurate when you are in the OS. The only real way to know is with a volt meter, but hey, you got 4.4GHz with what I would consider very good voltage. makes me what to RMA mine...my 24/7 OC at 4.5GHz is 1.28 Vcore needed at full load.


Cool thanks for the info. Wow I guess I got a little lucky with my chip then. I think I may bump it up to 4.5GHz or a little higher after the new year or when ever Nvidia released there 700 series GPUs.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Cool thanks for the info. Wow I guess I got a little lucky with my chip then. I think I may bump it up to 4.5GHz or a little higher after the new year or when ever Nvidia released there 700 series GPUs.


I was going to ask you earlier when I accepted you... Are you getting WHEA errors?

If you don't know what those are, go to start and type in "Event Viewer" ---> Custom Views ---> Administration Events

If you are seeing abunch of WHEA errors, especially Error 19, it means your vcore is too low at that clockspeed. These will not be caught by Prime or any other stress testing software.


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I was going to ask you earlier when I accepted you... Are you getting WHEA errors?
> If you don't know what those are, go to start and type in "Event Viewer" ---> Custom Views ---> Administration Events
> If you are seeing abunch of WHEA errors, especially Error 19, it means your vcore is too low at that clockspeed. These will not be caught by Prime or any other stress testing software.


Thanks a bunch! I've heard of whea warnings before but I wasn't sure where to find them.



I went from 10am yesterday to 10am today. These are all error codes I had during my prime run except the very top one an 10:55am. It looks like I did have 1 whea warning. Does this mean that I am not "stable"? And is this the reason that when I set my vcore in my BIOS at 1.15v that it shows up at 1.16v during full load of Prime95. Thanks a lot for your help I appreciate it. I'll take my super stable sig off if this is a problem







.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Thanks a bunch! I've heard of whea warnings before but I wasn't sure where to find them.
> 
> I went from 10am yesterday to 10am today. These are all error codes I had during my prime run except the very top one an 10:55am. It looks like I did have 1 whea warning. Does this mean that I am not "stable"? And is this the reason that when I set my vcore in my BIOS at 1.15v that it shows up at 1.16v during full load of Prime95. Thanks a lot for your help I appreciate it. I'll take my super stable sig off if this is a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not at all. I would just up the vcore slightly. And monitor it accordingly.

For instance, bump vcore by minimium of 1 increment. Then watch for WHEA warnings. If you do not get any more, then you can retest prime if you want, or be happy with what you have. You aren't going to be anymore less stable by adding a little vcore. It goes the other way around. Just monitor it and adjust accordingly.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


I keep forgetting to do this. I'll do this tonight once I find one of my USB drives.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Thanks a bunch! I've heard of whea warnings before but I wasn't sure where to find them.


There is a way to configure an alert to pop up when you receive a WHEA error and it's very handy. I have been meaning to write a guide on how to set it up. Maybe I can work that in this weekend.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> There is a way to configure an alert to pop up when you receive a WHEA error and it's very handy. I have been meaning to write a guide on how to set it up. Maybe I can work that in this weekend.


Cool idea. Please do share that when you have the chance.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


Here you go! (Inline and attachments)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



prime12hourfinal.png 954k .png file


AI Tweaker 1.png 205k .png file


AI Tweaker 2.png 207k .png file


AI Tweaker 3.png 207k .png file


AI Tweaker 4.png 203k .png file


BIOS Info.png 207k .png file


CPU Config.png 208k .png file


DIGI Power.png 213k .png file


Memory 1.png 211k .png file


Memory 2.png 211k .png file


Memory 3.png 206k .png file


Memory 4.png 206k .png file


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Cool idea. Please do share that when you have the chance.


Done!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> *BIOS TEMPLATES*
> I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.
> Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:
> 
> _*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_
> *Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*
> _*CPU Configuration Page*_


Hi I've got mine










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Let me know if there are any other screen shots needed. I didn't do a bunch of tweaking, just the basics. Anything that is not pictured is on default.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


Looks good - thanks!


----------



## VonDutch

just a question on my mind,

if a cpu degrades because of overclocking, temps etc..
and you lower it, or even go back to stock settings,
does the degration stop, or is it a process that if it starts to happen,
whatever you do, cant be stopped?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> just a question on my mind,
> if a cpu degrades because of overclocking, temps etc..
> and you lower it, or even go back to stock settings,
> does the degration stop, or is it a process that if it starts to happen,
> whatever you do, cant be stopped?


IMO, "hardware degredation" happens the moment you fire up your CPU and start using it. Its a part. ONE DAY its going to fall to its knees. Now I haven't seen any conclusive evidence or findings that overclocking your CPU reduces its life if it were to stay at stock speeds. Everyone would like to think so because you are pushing it harder.

Think of it like this:

2 brand new fast cars. 1 is babied and 1 is always pushed. The one always pushed my fall before the one that is babied or it may happen the other way around. You never know.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> IMO, "hardware degredation" happens the moment you fire up your CPU and start using it. Its a part. ONE DAY its going to fall to its knees. Now I haven't seen any conclusive evidence or findings that overclocking your CPU reduces its life if it were to stay at stock speeds. Everyone would like to think so because you are pushing it harder.
> Think of it like this:
> 2 brand new fast cars. 1 is babied and 1 is always pushed. The one always pushed my fall before the one that is babied or it may happen the other way around. You never know.


absolutely - cars, kids toys in my case, it doesn't matter, it's a consumable item that will not "bounce back" once something has weakened it's state IMO


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Spoiler: BIOS SUBMISSIONS - UPDATED



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Here you go! (Inline and attachments)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prime12hourfinal.png 954k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> AI Tweaker 1.png 205k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> AI Tweaker 2.png 207k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> AI Tweaker 3.png 207k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> AI Tweaker 4.png 203k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS Info.png 207k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Config.png 208k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> DIGI Power.png 213k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> Memory 1.png 211k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> Memory 2.png 211k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> Memory 3.png 206k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> Memory 4.png 206k .png file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Hi I've got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if there are any other screen shots needed. I didn't do a bunch of tweaking, just the basics. Anything that is not pictured is on default.






*BIOS TEMPLATES UPDATED*


----------



## captvizcenzo

So far these WHEA errors cost me 0.02V


----------



## bebimbap

So Every new guy on this thread that delids and used Coollaboratory liquid pro/ultra has temps similiar to mine and OC similar to mine. But MY chip was delid and used AS5 inside and out. My max OC was 4.9ghz at 1.41v and max temp of 99c after 16 hours. I saw VonDutch's success so I decided because of him using coollaboratory liquid pro, I decided to go to sidewindercomputers.com, the lowest prices I could find on coollaboratory liquid pro/ultra and I bought both btw... My results??? well.....

EXCITING NEWS!!!
If you really want LOW temps you HAVE to delid AND use coollaboratory liquid pro/ultra bottom line, period, full stop, what ever best end line finisher, fatality, etc.

I'm using the Noctua DH-14 cooler (air) with only the 2 stock fans so If you think these temps on water, it's not, it's on AIR.
I'm OC'd at 4.9ghz 1.41v bios AIR cooling and my temps?
Right before redoing everything I ran prime, having the delid, AS5 inside and out, my temps were 85-105c coolest to hottest core.
So I spent a few hours relapping my cpu IHS and cleaned off all the AS5, and carefully applied PRO to the inside and ultra to the outside
I've been running prime for 35+ min now at 8k AVX and my temps are 69-79c max coolest to hottest core.

WHAT?! YOU GOT 4.9Ghz WITH MAX TEMP OF 79C ON AIR COOLING???
yes! I did.
YOU HAVE TO BE LYING!!!
ok, I can't convince you even with this screen shot I guess
THAT IS PHOTOSHOPPED!!!
I don't really care what you think though. But everyone that is THINKING about deliding, be VERY CAREFUL but it is definitely worth it.
AND you have to use the coollaboratory liquid pro/ultra I'm not trying to sell this stuff, but it is great. yes for me its a 15-25c reduction.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Original image is 2560x1600 I overlapped windows a little so if anyone thinks I photoshopped this you can see the AERO effects though the borders which is hard to photoshop.

Edit1: After 40 min I decided to go to 5Ghz with same vcore. previously I couldn't get 5Ghz even with 1.47v Result? i'll edit again after 5 minutes =)
Edit2: 5Ghz 1.41v has temps 68-78c about 8 minutes of prime at 8k AVX ... time to try 5.1Ghz







will edit in 5 min
Edit3: no bsod but prime crashed in 5.1ghz with 1.41v trying 1.42 1.43 1.44 1.45 volts *crosses fingers* will update in 5 min
Edit4: ok so 5.1ghz was giving me WHEA from 1.42v - 1.49v but no crashes or bsod. I'm running 5.1ghz at 1.50v shows 1.508v on Asus probe and 1.504v on cpuz temps?
AFter 15 minutes 80-89c








Edit5: I decided I didn't like wanting to prime at 1.5+v for 16+ hours so i'll try to get 5.0ghz stable under 1.39v








Edit6: OK 5.0ghz 50x100 at 1.390vcore bios or 1.392v cpuz and 1.396v asusprobe seems to be stable temps are 68,77,77,75 c







I get WHEA up to 1.385vcore
i'll run this overnight prime blend with 90% ram and see what happens. but yes DELID + Coollaboratory Liquid Pro/Ultra = what Ivy bridge should have been.


----------



## stellamonster7

bebimbap - you'll have lots of friends here http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/delidded-ivy-bridge-club if you haven't found it yet and they LOVE success stories with CL liq pro/ultra. I haven't delided yet, haven't had the time and patience yet, but I thought you should know if you haven't found them yet


----------



## bebimbap

ah I didn't know that club existed, to be apart of it I have to take pics of it after the delid. too bad I didn't take any pics before I put everything back together. I don't want to redo everything again though. I didn't think Liquid pro would be THAT much better than AS5 it is crazy good.

But if anyone wanted to know the differences I got in OC i'll do it with temps

always used a NH-D14 cooler
stock - 4.7ghz max 85c+ temps stopped me from getting a stable 4.8
delid + as5 inside and out - 4.9ghz max 99c temps stopped me from getting stable 5.0
delid + CL pro inside and ultra outside - 5.1ghz 89c 1.5v, voltage scared me from going higher

From my experience voltage and temps skyrocket after 80c but maybe that's just for my chip
And I also noticed if i do anything else that uses my GPU when i'm doing Prime stability it can cause a whea error. but if i just let it sit there with just prime running it will have no errors.


----------



## neopunx

@bebimbab, you dont need pictures, just jump over to the page, http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/delidded-ivy-bridge-club, and say that again.

edit: GOT 1504 working again.


----------



## neopunx

Bios Screen Shots


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> ah I didn't know that club existed, to be apart of it I have to take pics of it after the delid. too bad I didn't take any pics before I put everything back together. I don't want to redo everything again though. I didn't think Liquid pro would be THAT much better than AS5 it is crazy good.
> But if anyone wanted to know the differences I got in OC i'll do it with temps
> always used a NH-D14 cooler
> stock - 4.7ghz max 85c+ temps stopped me from getting a stable 4.8
> delid + as5 inside and out - 4.9ghz max 99c temps stopped me from getting stable 5.0
> delid + CL pro inside and ultra outside - 5.1ghz 89c 1.5v, voltage scared me from going higher
> From my experience voltage and temps skyrocket after 80c but maybe that's just for my chip
> And I also noticed if i do anything else that uses my GPU when i'm doing Prime stability it can cause a whea error. but if i just let it sit there with just prime running it will have no errors.


Yes yes join my delidded club MUHAHAHAHAHA no need for a pic since your already built so no biggy just apply without it and use a note pad with realtemp or something that will work lol. But come join in on us we love these stories!


----------



## captvizcenzo

Now it's free from WHEA errors. Vcore in bios is 1.245V


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Now it's free from WHEA errors. Vcore in bios is 1.245V


That looks very nice and good to go! - super stable!


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That looks very nice and good to go! - super stable!


Except the temps.







Need to re-sit the cpu block soon.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Spoiler: BIOS TEMPLATES UPDATED, SUBMISSION ACCEPETED AND UPDATED - captvizcenco



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Bios Screen Shots
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*BIOS TEMPLATE UPDATED*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Now it's free from WHEA errors. Vcore in bios is 1.245V


*SUBMISSION ACCEPTED AND UPDATED. VIEWS UPDATED*



*EVERYTHING UPDATED*


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS TEMPLATES UPDATED, SUBMISSION ACCEPETED AND UPDATED - captvizcenco
> 
> 
> 
> *BIOS TEMPLATE UPDATED*
> *SUBMISSION ACCEPTED AND UPDATED. VIEWS UPDATED*
> 
> 
> *EVERYTHING UPDATED*


Thank you!








I'll post my BIOS templates later on


----------



## jellybeans69

On a cool friday evening....









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549669



PLL 1.832
Offset +0.350

Spi 32m Benchable at 5.1 too, did a quick run 6m 50s but seems likes image is corrupted will redo it bit later , my mem is kind of crap so nothing unsual there. Pretty decent results for 100$ mini-atx board with 4+2 power phase (Asrock Pro4-m)


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> edit: GOT 1504 working again.


Glad to hear you're back up...nothing worse to see someone stuck at stock


----------



## Fonne

My first OC since AM3 ...

Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD + Intel i7-3770k
Cooling: Cooler Master 612S



The memory is Samsung Green 1600 Mhz .... Still need to learn MUCH, but its a start







(Just testing with SuperPi 32m)


----------



## bebimbap

So about my 3770k 5.0Ghz stable on air cooling attempt...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 50x100 1.400v in bios 90% prime 20+ hours stable =D max temps 68,76,78,76c ambient 27c


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> So about my 3770k 5.0Ghz stable on air cooling attempt...


very nice...oh you people push me more and more to delid...


----------



## Fonne

i7-3770k at 4800 Mhz @ 1.3v ...



I know its only SuperPi 32m until know, but still pretty happy ... Is sitting in a very hot room with air cooling, and on a mITX motherboard ... Think that 4800 Mhz @ 1.3v on i7-3770k is decent ? (Still need to test some more)


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> i7-3770k at 4800 Mhz @ 1.3v ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its only SuperPi 32m until know, but still pretty happy ... Is sitting in a very hot room with air cooling, and on a mITX motherboard ... Think that 4800 Mhz @ 1.3v on i7-3770k is decent ? (Still need to test some more)


i think its a very nice OC,
i needed 1.420V to get 4.8ghz 24H prime stable so ..








what where your temps ?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> very nice...oh you people push me more and more to delid...


c'mon, you can do it ...you know you want to...LOL


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> On a cool friday evening....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549669
> 
> PLL 1.832
> Offset +0.350
> Spi 32m Benchable at 5.1 too, did a quick run 6m 50s but seems likes image is corrupted will redo it bit later , my mem is kind of crap so nothing unsual there. Pretty decent results for 100$ mini-atx board with 4+2 power phase (Asrock Pro4-m)


Nice SPI suicide run. Im on my mobile but it looks like it qualifies as a suicide run. You are the only second entry. Haha.


----------



## jellybeans69

I could boot in 5,2 was super unstable and was lucky to get that validation and save the link as almost right afterwards all programms crashed with 'stopped working' errors. Might try for higher this saturday/sunday, though have to prepare warm socks/3 warm jackets for it


----------



## bebimbap

These suicide runs seem too annoying. I think I'm not going to try any more of them









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549815

It seems my OC is only limited by how much I worry about the voltage raping my CPU now. even at 5.1ghz 1.5v 89c
Anyone running higher than 1.5v on air cooling 24/7?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> These suicide runs seem too annoying. I think I'm not going to try any more of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549815
> It seems my OC is only limited by how much I worry about the voltage raping my CPU now. even at 5.1ghz 1.5v 89c
> Anyone running higher than 1.5v on air cooling 24/7?


not me, benching i go very high with voltages, but not for my daily oc,
had to reply to your post, and your validation,
looks like you have a great chip man, 1.504V vcore for 5.4ghz is amazing ..lol
mine needed 1.750V to get 5.4ghz validated ..

not sure of you de-lid yours, but if not, yea, then youre more limited by temps,
and not the vcore..


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> not me, benching i go very high with voltages, but not for my daily oc,
> had to reply to your post, and your validation,
> looks like you have a great chip man, 1.504V vcore for 5.4ghz is amazing ..lol
> mine needed 1.750V to get 5.4ghz validated ..


heh because of you VonDutch, I HAD to get the CL liquid pro/ultra... Now I don't know whether to "limit" my "daily OC" because of temps or Volts

if it were temps, I would use 1.4v 5ghz because it doesn't go ver 80c
if its volts then I would have to stop much lower. Maybe intel used this crappy thermal paste so my decisions were easier........


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> On a cool friday evening....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549669
> 
> PLL 1.832
> Offset +0.350
> Spi 32m Benchable at 5.1 too, did a quick run 6m 50s but seems likes image is corrupted will redo it bit later , my mem is kind of crap so nothing unsual there. Pretty decent results for 100$ mini-atx board with 4+2 power phase (Asrock Pro4-m)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Nice SPI suicide run. Im on my mobile but it looks like it qualifies as a suicide run. You are the only second entry. Haha.












Nice! It's been quite a while, I was getting lonely in there...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! It's been quite a while, I was getting lonely in there...


whats are these suicide runs...I'm kinda lost here


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> So about my 3770k 5.0Ghz stable on air cooling attempt...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 50x100 1.400v in bios 90% prime 20+ hours stable =D max temps 68,76,78,76c ambient 27c


Nice! Looks like you'll be joining me at 5Ghz with Air. =D

That being said, I haven't delidded. All these great results from people keep tempting me to.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Nice! Looks like you'll be joining me at 5Ghz with Air. =D
> That being said, I haven't delidded. All these great results from people keep tempting me to.


I think you will like the results if you do *Arkaridge*......

That new 3770K I bought to replace my first 3770K has such bad vcore and temps I could not wait any longer to delid it and see if that would help.









And it did lower the temps - avg. ~ 15C. Very nice, but not as nice as some others. This was with CL ULTRA on all surfaces. I have ordered some CL PRO to see if it helps more. Also, I plan on lapping the IHS on both sides to see if that can gain a few C's too. No performance gains yet - same high OC of 5.1GHz so far. This chip just takes way too much vcor to reach any OC. I will see if I can lower it some now that temps are lower.









Really, delidding is not hard at all (once I got rid of that blade-knife and used only the one-sided razor blade). Takes only a few minutes. Getting that first corner shows you all you need to know to do the other three, and then the sides. Just use a razor and it is easy. The only really hard part is the taking of the risk if something does go wrong. The temps are worth it though, and I'd do it again!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> whats are these suicide runs...I'm kinda lost here


Ivy Benchmark / Suicide Runs
SUPER PI 1M
FtW 420 6355mhz 1.968v 5.688s LN2 @ -165° 3770k Z77 L206B351 8GB 2584mhz

its on page 1, only 1 entry so far..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I think you will like the results if you do *Arkaridge*......
> That new 3770K I bought to replace my first 3770K has such bad vcore and temps I could not wait any longer to delid it and see if that would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it did lower the temps - avg. ~ 15C. Very nice, but not as nice as some others. This was with CL ULTRA on all surfaces. I have ordered some CL PRO to see if it helps more. Also, I plan on lapping the IHS on both sides to see if that can gain a few C's too. No performance gains yet - same high OC of 5.1GHz so far. This chip just takes way too much vcor to reach any OC. I will see if I can lower it some now that temps are lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, delidding is not hard at all (once I got rid of that blade-knife and used only the one-sided razor blade). Takes only a few minutes. Getting that first corner shows you all you need to know to do the other three, and then the sides. Just use a razor and it is easy. The only really hard part is the taking of the risk if something does go wrong. The temps are worth it though, and I'd do it again!


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I think you will like the results if you do *Arkaridge*......
> That new 3770K I bought to replace my first 3770K has such bad vcore and temps I could not wait any longer to delid it and see if that would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it did lower the temps - avg. ~ 15C. Very nice, but not as nice as some others. This was with CL ULTRA on all surfaces. I have ordered some CL PRO to see if it helps more. Also, I plan on lapping the IHS on both sides to see if that can gain a few C's too. No performance gains yet - same high OC of 5.1GHz so far. This chip just takes way too much vcor to reach any OC. I will see if I can lower it some now that temps are lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, delidding is not hard at all (once I got rid of that blade-knife and used only the one-sided razor blade). Takes only a few minutes. Getting that first corner shows you all you need to know to do the other three, and then the sides. Just use a razor and it is easy. The only really hard part is the taking of the risk if something does go wrong. The temps are worth it though, and I'd do it again!


I don't doubt the potential benefits of delidding. It'd be pretty awesome to get 5.1 or even 5.2Ghz stable, even if it's not for 24/7 use. Although i'm also considering just selling my 'golden' chip and upgrading to a 3770k. Dunno if I'd be lucky enough to win the silicon lottery twice though.

I wonder what you guys think. De-lid the 3570K? or swap for a new 3770K?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I don't doubt the potential benefits of delidding. It'd be pretty awesome to get 5.1 or even 5.2Ghz stable, even if it's not for 24/7 use. Although i'm also considering just selling my 'golden' chip and upgrading to a 3770k. Dunno if I'd be lucky enough to win the silicon lottery twice though.
> I wonder what you guys think. De-lid the 3570K? or swap for a new 3770K?


Well, so happens, I do have a pre-delided 3770K I could be talked into swapping for a golden 3570K.....not saying the 3770K is golden or anything, not even saying it is average....not even saying how really bad it is...., but it is a 3770k that runs cooler than it did when I bought it!









On going from the 3570K to the 3770K, unless you have a need or just want to do it the fun, I'd say stay with what you have. I have no need for the 3770K besides having fun with benching. A 3570K would really do everything I need and play all the games just fine. And I doubt you will likely do as well as that great chip you already found. It is a lottery and I just lost the lottery on this last 3770K myself. I would not like to see you have to go through that great chip to a lemon....







Going from average to a lemon has been no fun.....

But hey! Life is an adventure! if ya have to do it, then do it! We will support your choice either way! But I'd like to see that 3570K delided myself....or swapped for my 3770k...LOL


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I don't doubt the potential benefits of delidding. It'd be pretty awesome to get 5.1 or even 5.2Ghz stable, even if it's not for 24/7 use. Although i'm also considering just selling my 'golden' chip and upgrading to a 3770k. Dunno if I'd be lucky enough to win the silicon lottery twice though.
> I wonder what you guys think. De-lid the 3570K? or swap for a new 3770K?


"Never change a winning team"

voltage: 1.36 V
corespeed: 5.0 GHz

wauw ..lol, i would never sell that, and go for de-lid ..
man, just imagine what a great chip you would have
for years to come








like you said, its a lottery.. i wouldnt risk it..
you know what you have now, not what you would get ..


----------



## neopunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> "Never change a winning team"
> voltage: 1.36 V
> corespeed: 5.0 GHz
> wauw ..lol, i would never sell that, and go for de-lid ..
> man, just imagine what a great chip you would have
> for years to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like you said, its a lottery.. i wouldnt risk it..
> you know what you have now, not what you would get ..


^This^


----------



## neopunx

24/7 OC not sure what the suicide run is, but I tired PI to see what the big deal was. 


Still not sure. Someone help out a NooB?


----------



## VonDutch

cant help you there neopunx,
i see only 1 entry there, and its a very brrr cold one ..lol
just looked at it again, and also saw 1 for cinebench and memoryclock,
i bet you will get a answer.....soonish









i have a nice 5ghz cinebench, 10.11 points

maybe they can put it in the cinebench , coolhandduke41 has a entry there too..


----------



## bebimbap

This might seem like common knowledge, but I think i have to say it lol

The faster you can take heat away from the cpu, eg delid and use a good TIM, etc your ambient temps play a greater factor on your temps.
today's Highs were in the 32+C which was about 7C higher than when I tried stability run. My temps have gone up about 4-5c.
Ambient didn't seem to matter when I had it stock or only use AS5


----------



## mrtoyotaco

If I have missed any submissions, please pm me. I've been MIA around here for a couple. Got a new job. So, activity may be limited. But if you want to make sure I dont miss it. Please feel free to PM with the post link.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> If I have missed any submissions, please pm me. I've been MIA around here for a couple. Got a new job. So, activity may be limited. But if you want to make sure I dont miss it. Please feel free to PM with the post link.


Missed seeing you - Good to have you back!!!


----------



## neopunx

Hey MrToyoTaco,
Can you explain what the suicide club is, what the PI program is? What exactly does one do to get in?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Hey MrToyoTaco,
> Can you explain what the suicide club is, what the PI program is? What exactly does one do to get in?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet#post_17063133


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Hey MrToyoTaco,
> Can you explain what the suicide club is, what the PI program is? What exactly does one do to get in?


superpi 1.5 is about the most used cpu benchmark besides cpu-z validation. 1m & 32m are the 2 calculations used for rankings, pi 1m is pretty much about pure cpu speed, the faster the cpu the quicker the calculation is done. 32m also depends a bit on memory speed, & is a pretty good quick check of memory stability.
Suicide runs basically mean running beyond 24/7 stable & into the scary vcore zone. The kind of screenshots that make people think OMG you're gonna kill that chip!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> superpi 1.5 is about the most used cpu benchmark besides cpu-z validation. 1m & 32m are the 2 calculations used for rankings, pi 1m is pretty much about pure cpu speed, the faster the cpu the quicker the calculation is done. 32m also depends a bit on memory speed, & is a pretty good quick check of memory stability.
> Suicide runs basically mean running beyond 24/7 stable & into the scary vcore zone. The kind of screenshots that make people think OMG you're gonna kill that chip!


Thanks for that info *FtW 420*.

OK. I have some benches at vcore that scare me (







), but maybe not compared to what some are used to....

*Cinebench CPU @ 4.9GHz and 1.544v - score = 9.79*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*wPrime 32M @ 5.0GHz and 1.552v - score = 7.602s*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*wPrime 1024M @ 5.0GHz and 1.552v - score = 242.126s*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*super Pi 1M @ 5.1GHz and 1.552v - score = 7.186s*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*super Pi 32M @ 5.1GHz and 1.56v - score = 6m 40.572s*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Nothing special, but I hope these are good enough to add to the IVY Benchmark / Suicide Runs spreadsheet!


----------



## FtW 420

Pretty good, those wprime times look off though, should try version 1.55 (most popular & recognized) & set 8 threads in the settings. 1024m should be ~160 seconds, 32m closer to 4 -5 seconds.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Pretty good, those wprime times look off though, should try version 1.55 (most popular & recognized) & set 8 threads in the settings. 1024m should be ~160 seconds, 32m closer to 4 -5 seconds.


I will download v1.55 when I get home from work. I also noticed I was getting WHEA errors in event viewer at the time I was testing these which probably lowered the scores and means I need to up the vcore. Thank you for your help.

Edit: I was wondering if there was a link you would know of that would list some basic W7 settings to improve benching scores?


----------



## shremi

Well after 7 chips it looks like i got myself a nice clocker... still testing if i can go further ....



The funny part is that this chip was supposed to be in case i screwed up my delid but i figured to try it out first and see how could this chip perform. Now i am really considering deliding this one but i am affraid i will loose my best clocker so far .


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Well after 7 chips it looks like i got myself a nice clocker... still testing if i can go further ....
> 
> The funny part is that this chip was supposed to be in case i screwed up my delid but i figured to try it out first and see how could this chip perform. Now i am really considering deliding this one but i am affraid i will loose my best clocker so far .


practice on an older cpu like a pentium or something. Chat with the delidded crew and ask us! Really good OC so far keep it going!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Well after 7 chips it looks like i got myself a nice clocker... still testing if i can go further ....
> 
> The funny part is that this chip was supposed to be in case i screwed up my delid but i figured to try it out first and see how could this chip perform. Now i am really considering deliding this one but i am affraid i will loose my best clocker so far .


i wouldnt delid it if not necessary..looks like you can oc it some more before reaching max temps
not sure where you gonna use it for, if youre folding or some thing like that,
or normal daily use etc..i would say 4.8ghz without delid 24/7, temps below 90C in prime ..gimmigimmi..lol
looks very nice


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> practice on an older cpu like a pentium or something. Chat with the delidded crew and ask us! Really good OC so far keep it going!


"delidded crew", i like that...lol


----------



## kgtuning

This is gonna be a long read...230 pages


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> "delidded crew", i like that...lol


Thanks!


----------



## th3illusiveman

Nvm.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I will download v1.55 when I get home from work. I also noticed I was getting WHEA errors in event viewer at the time I was testing these which probably lowered the scores and means I need to up the vcore. Thank you for your help.
> Edit: I was wondering if there was a link you would know of that would list some basic W7 settings to improve benching scores?


There is a guide to stripping w7 here http://www.overclock.net/t/804451/guide-stripping-w7-install-disc-for-benching/0_20
If you will be doing much benching XP is faster in anything 2d than win 7 (& some 3d depending on the benchmark & gpu), if you have a spare HDD around for an XP benching OS it will do better times.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> There is a guide to stripping w7 here http://www.overclock.net/t/804451/guide-stripping-w7-install-disc-for-benching/0_20
> If you will be doing much benching XP is faster in anything 2d than win 7 (& some 3d depending on the benchmark & gpu), if you have a spare HDD around for an XP benching OS it will do better times.


Why am I not surprised that XP is better for benches than W7....







Thanks for link and info.


----------



## PCWargamer

Another entry for *Ivy Benchmark / Suicide Runs*

*wPrime v1.55 32M - 5.0GHz @ 1.568v - score = 4.881s*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Is there anything special we are supposed to do to get these entered onto the spreadsheet? I mean, the spreadsheet is pretty empty and could use some entry's from our attempts made on this thread even if they are not the best or world class! We have to start somewhere!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Ill update tomorrow. Gotta pack some stuff today and go run a lot of errands.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Ill update tomorrow. Gotta pack some stuff today and go run a lot of errands.


Thanks *mrtoyotaco*! Sounds like your life is busy lately. Hope all is well!


----------



## Valgaur

I might be making a suicide run tonight as well. A 5.3 Ghz run at that as well.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I might be making a suicide run tonight as well. A 5.3 Ghz run at that as well.


Don't just do high OC - Do some benches! Try to see what OC you can run superPi 1M and 32M at, and wPrime (v1.55) 32M and 1024M, and Cinebench!


----------



## neopunx

Is this good for Suicide run? I posted before and have not been told what was wrong with it. So this time, if I'm missing something, please tell me.










1M during to show OC


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1M showing Completion


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







32M during to show OC


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







32M showing Completion


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*5.2 OC, 1.48 VCORE 52 X 100.1*


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Is this good for Suicide run? I posted before and have not been told what was wrong with it. So this time, if I'm missing something, please tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1M during to show OC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1M showing Completion
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32M during to show OC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32M showing Completion
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5.2 OC, 1.48 VCORE 52 X 100.1*


Awesome! And those look good. Wish I could do that with that low vcore. I think you have everything you need to be posted. Cool!

So, when are you going to start to really push that IB to 5.3 OC benches...???


----------



## Bigdale7

Alrighty, I hope I've done what is needed to be added to the list.



24 hours stable on Prime 95 ver 27.7 custom blend 90%+ ram

4.7 Ghz at 1.280 volts CPUZ/ .090 offset


----------



## feniks

3770K @ 5.2GHz during a suicide run on ASUS MVE, watercooled ... and extra cooled by AC acting as a Cold Air Intake








memory used was Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4x4GB (2 kits of 996990) running 2200MHz with 10-11-10-30 2T @ 1.65V




passed SuperPI 32M in 6m 28 secs


----------



## feniks

2 more SuperPI runs at my daily 5GHz:
a) 1M = 0m 7.326s


b) 32M =6m 42.810s


ASUS MVE with 3770K @ 5GHz, 4x4GB RAM @ 2200MHz 10-11-10-30 2T @ 1.65


----------



## PCWargamer

New Ivy Benchmark / Suicide Run

*new superPi 1M run using 5.178GHz @ 1.616v - score = 7.088s*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also, new *update for new high OC* of 5.252 @ 1.616v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2554883


----------



## VonDutch

cinebench 5.0ghz, 10.11 points


----------



## Valgaur

Long one here but all three in one go!

Wprime run. v1.55


SuperPi run. v1.8


Cinebench R11.5 run


The Captain has posted.


----------



## VonDutch

poor mrtoyotaco, hes gonna be so busy updating the charts, once we really start ..lol

kk, let me setup 5.0ghz first, and do some super pie's








wish me luck...

vcore 1.480V fixed in bios

is that 7.432 sec time ? not to good right?


----------



## bebimbap

you going to prime that? lol


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Guys,

I am in the process of moving to another state. Activity will be limited. Submissions will not be updated for about a week at least. Sorry for any inconvenience. Once I get set back up in my new place, everything will be back up to speed. Hopefully OP can get them updated while I am away. I am posting this from my mobile. Thank you everyone for understanding.


----------



## feniks

we can live with delays, but mind that Delided Club will flood this thread with benchmarks and suicide runs in meantime


----------



## feniks

hey I just noticed, what's the difference between SuperPI Xmod 1.5 and SuperPI 1.8WP ??


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> hey I just noticed, what's the difference between SuperPI Xmod 1.5 and SuperPI 1.8WP ??


1.8 shows all of your previous runs unlike 1.5 where it over writes it. I like 1.8


----------



## PCWargamer

Newer *Ivy Benchmark / Suicide Run*

*new superPi 1M run using 5.207GHz @ 1.600v - score = 7.041s*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## VonDutch

Super Pi 1M @ 5.2ghz

7.20 sec

Super Pi 1M @ 5.0ghz

7.43 sec

cinebench @ 5.1ghz

10.23 points

i want another chip! ...lol
needed 1.6V to do the cinebench run @ 5.1ghz ..grmbl..
the super pie @ 5.2ghz the same voltage..


----------



## Arkaridge

Cool to see a lot of people submitting their 5Ghz+ scores. I had a few a did a while back.

SuperPI 32M, 3570K @ 5.1Ghz : 6m 46s


Cinebench 11.5 Scores, 3570K @ 5.0, 4.9, 4.8, 4.7, 4.6, 4.5 & 4.3Ghz.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

PCwargamer or someone,

Please keep track of submissions. Don't approve or deny, just simply in a nice notepad keep a list of who submitted, what they submitted, the post hyperlink, and if you think they should be denied or approved. This will help me tons when I get back up and running. As it may not be for a week or two.


----------



## twoofswords

Here's my submission:

prime95_during_load.png 261k .png file


prime95_mobo_info.png 243k .png file


prime95_ram_info.png 248k .png file


prime95_mem_info.png 244k .png file




prime95_time_stamp.png 250k .png file


Thanks for the info in this thread!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> PCwargamer or someone,
> Please keep track of submissions. Don't approve or deny, just simply in a nice notepad keep a list of who submitted, what they submitted, the post hyperlink, and if you think they should be denied or approved. This will help me tons when I get back up and running. As it may not be for a week or two.


Sure thing *mrtoyotaco*. I'll start keeping track (as best I can!) and try to give you some post#'s and summarized results. Hope your move goes well!

So, since the thread is getting lots of good submissions traffic at a time when the OP and his main-man helper is moving and are thus not able to record them for now:

*Everyone*, please keep track of *what* you have submitted and the *post number*, so in case we miss your submissions you can quickly point us to where to look so you get credit!

No need to stop the submission though! These are great! Keep it up! Just keep track of your stuff so that it can be captured into the thread's spreadsheet.

P.S. The *what* above would be minimally defined by: bench program run, OC, vcore, score, OCN name onscreen & screensave pic - then tell us which post #


----------



## neopunx

MrToyoTaco,
Good luck on your move brother. I just some what completed(still unpacking) a move from Alaska to Kentucky. I feel for you brother!


----------



## neopunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Awesome! And those look good. Wish I could do that with that low vcore. I think you have everything you need to be posted. Cool!
> So, when are you going to start to really push that IB to 5.3 OC benches...???


Sure thing Brother. Which ones should I be running, why, and how likely am I to create a smoking crater if I do them wrong?


----------



## Arkaridge

So.. are those 5ghz+ benches being counted as suicide runs?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> So.. are those 5ghz+ benches being counted as suicide runs?


LOL I know, but we are on Air or Water! And are often running beyond 1.52v risking our poor chips existence (or at least longevity). And the spreadsheet is soooo empty. And your score is only going to look so much more impressive than our relatively puny (under 6GHz) attempts. Plus, it adds more life to one of our favorite threads, and also a little lively competition to encourage us to push these baby's way beyond what we probably should!

Do you think we ought to stop? Really, we are not trying to do anything inappropriate or wrong as far as we know. Maybe we are and just don't know?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> So.. are those 5ghz+ benches being counted as suicide runs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> LOL I know, but we are on Air or Water! And are often running beyond 1.52v risking our poor chips existence (or at least longevity). And the spreadsheet is soooo empty. And your score is only going to look so much more impressive than our relatively puny (under 6GHz) attempts. Plus, it adds more life to one of our favorite threads, and also a little lively competition to encourage us to push these baby's way beyond what we probably should!
> Do you think we ought to stop? Really, we are not trying to do anything inappropriate or wrong as far as we know. Maybe we are and just don't know?


^ this. On air & water cinebench & wprime can heat up a cpu pretty good, for most OCNers benching at higher frequency/voltage than they prime95 at is pretty much a suicide run. If it was just for 6Ghz + or something I'd likely be alone in there forever...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> ^ this. On air & water cinebench & wprime can heat up a cpu pretty good, for most OCNers benching at higher frequency/voltage than they prime95 at is pretty much a suicide run. If it was just for 6Ghz + or something I'd likely be alone in there forever...


I completely agreed to this. I pushed my chip to 1.7 vcore area for my superPi at 5.3 Ghz that is a suicide run shoot i even tried for the 2Ghz club later that night and went to almost 1.9 vcore to get it. I stress test hard with just an H100 and I love doing it. so far my chip loves me for showing how amazing it is. no degredation at all. I want to do the 6Ghz club...but i need a pot first.


----------



## Arkaridge

Lol. I like the responses. Looks like i'll be doing more benches this coming holidays!


----------



## munaim1

Just went through the last few pages and excellent work guys keep pushing those chips!!!

I have only one request for those participating in the 'suicide' section of the thread, please check out this *link*, sign up if you haven't already done so and join OCN team. For more info on benhcmarking etc, please visit the hwbot section of OCN *HERE*. Be sure to check out the sticky threads and info on how to sign up etc!!! Our benchmark editors and regular members in that 'scene' would be more than happy to help.

Thanks again guys and keep up the good work.









OCN Team: http://hwbot.org/team/overclock.net/


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Lol. I like the responses. Looks like i'll be doing more benches this coming holidays!


Your chip ought to be one of the better ones doing this. Look forward to seeing your scores!


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Just went through the last few pages and excellent work guys keep pushing those chips!!!
> I have only one request for those participating in the 'suicide' section of the thread, please check out this *link*, sign up if you haven't already done so and join OCN team. For more info on benhcmarking etc, please visit the hwbot section of OCN *HERE*. Be sure to check out the sticky threads and info on how to sign up etc!!! Our benchmark editors and regular members in that 'scene' would be more than happy to help.
> Thanks again guys and keep up the good work.


I was thjinking about signing up some time ago ... now would be a good time ... can't find OCN team on the list though, it's such a long list ... how is it called exactly?
EDIT:
found it finally







, it's "Overclock.net"
http://hwbot.org/team/overclock.net/

signed up!


----------



## PCWargamer

OK. I have tried to gather the recent benchmarks for this thread below and in the excel attachment. Please do take a second to look through and see if yours was included or not. Note: I only did the last couple of week's worth.

I did have to reject some for mainly two reasons: 1) no OCN name in the screenshot 2) No CPU-Z to confirm OC and/or vcore. Some of the later may be OK though. I did my best to go by the posted rules, but I am not the final arbiter. You can ask the OP if you have questions about the rules and if you think your bench is valid or not.

I am so glad all of you have posted these benchmarks as there are many real good attempts in here. Please redo those which were rejected as many of them were very good benches - I really want them to be included!

And keep on benching and submitting these! I know we can do better! And those who are checking these over and think you can improve on them, well give it a shot!!!









*NOTE: this is for the benchmarks - not for the prime stable run*

IVY Stable Benchmarks 1.0 .xlsx 16k .xlsx file


*OCN Member/ OC/ Vcore/ Benchmark/ Score/ Cooling/ CPU/ Chipset/ Batch/ Ram/ Proof or post #/ STATUS/ Why*
pcwargamer/ 5007.1MHz/ 1.568/ wPrime 32M/ 4.881s/ H80/ 3770K/ Z68/ 3220D988/ 16GB 1866/ #2302/ Accepted
Valgaur/ 5100.1MHz/ 1.560/ wPrime 32M/ 4.792s/ H100/ 3770K/ Z77/ L221A996/ 8GB/ #2314/ Accepted
pcwargamer/ 5007.1MHz/ 1.552/ wPrime 1024M/ 242.126s/ H80/ 3770K/ Z68/ 3220D988/ 16GB 1866/ #2290/ Accepted
Fonne/ 4600.3MHz/ 1.264/ superPi 32M/ 7m 18.563s/ / 3770K/ / / /#2261/ *Rejected*/ No OCN name on screensave
neopunx/ 4815.8MHZ/ 1.360/ superPi 32M/ 7m 4.931s/ Water/ 3770K/ Z77/ 3215B622/ 16GB 1866/ #2282/ Accepted
pcwargamer/ 5107.1MHz/ 1.560/ superPi 32M/ 6m 40.572s/ H80/ 3770K/ Z68/ 3220D988/ 16GB 1866/ #2290/ Accepted
neopunx/ 5206.7MHz/ 1.480/ superPi 32M/ 6m 34.760s/ Water/ 3770K/ Z77/ 3215B622/ 16GB 1866/ #2302/ Accepted
feniks/ 5200.1MHz/ 1.728/ superPi 32M/ 6m 28.494s/ Water/ 3770K/ / / 4GB 2200/ #2310/ *Rejected*/ No OCN name on screensave
feniks/ 5000.2MHz/ 1.584/ superPi 32M/ 6m 42.810s/ Water/ 3770K/ / / 4GB 2200/ #2311/ *Rejected*/ No OCN name on screensave
Arkaridge/ 5100.5MHz/ 1.284/ superPi 32M/ 6m 40.206s/ Air-NZXT Havik 140/ 3570K/ Z77/ / 8GB 2000/ #2323/ *Rejected*/ No OCN name on screensave - Duplicate
jellybeans69/ 5100.9MHz/ 1.560/ superPi 1M/ 7.280s/ Air-CM EVO/ 3570K/ Z77/ / / #2259/ Accepted
neopunx/ 4815.8MHZ/ 1.360/ superPi 1M/ 7.664s/ Water/ 3770K/ Z77/ 3215B622/ 16GB 1866/ #2282/ Accepted
pcwargamer/ 5107.4MHz/ 1.552/ superPi 1M/ 7.186s/ H80/ 3770K/ Z68/ 3220D988/ 16GB 1866/ #2290/ Accepted
neopunx/ 5206.7MHz/ 1.480/ superPi 1M/ 7.004s/ Water/ 3770K/ Z77/ 3215B622/ 16GB 1866/ #2302/ Accepted
feniks/ 5000.1MHz/ 1.584/ superPi 1M/ 7.326s/ Water/ 3770K/ / / 4GB 2200/ #2311/ *Rejected*/ No OCN name on screensave
pcwargamer/ 5178.1MHz/ 1.616/ superPi 1M/ 7.088s/ H80/ 3770K/ Z68/ 3220D988/ 16GB 1866/ #2312/ Accepted
Valgaur/ 5300.1MHz/ 1.680/ superPi 1M/ 6.942s/ H100 3770K/ Z77/ L221A996/ 8GB #2314/ Accepted
VonDutch/ 4981.6MHz/ / superPi 1M/ 7.432s/ Water/ 3770K/ Z77/ 3217B544/ 8GB 1600/ #2315/ *Rejected*?/ No CPU-Z w/vcore on screensave
pcwargamer/ 5206.9MHz/ 1.60/ superPi 1M/ 7.041s/ H80/ 3770K/ Z68/ 3220D988/ 16GB 1866/ #2290/ Accepted
VonDutch/ 5201.8MHz/ superPi 1M/ 7.203s/ AIR - Scythe Mugen 2/ 3770K/ Z77/ 3217B544/ 8GB 1600/ #2322/ *Rejected*?/ No CPU-Z w/vcore on screensave
VonDutch/ 4981.6MHz/ superPi 1M/ 7.432s/ AIR - Scythe Mugen 2/ 3770K/ Z77/ 3217B544/ 8GB 1600/ #2322/ *Rejected*?/ No CPU-Z w/vcore on screensave
jellybeans69/ 5200.6MHz/ 1.568/ OC Freq/ 5.200GHz/ Air-CM EVO/ 3570K/ Z77/ / 8GB 1600/ #2259/ Accepted
bebimbap/ 5400.2MHz/ 1.504/ OC Freq/ 5.400GHz/ Air-Noctua NH-D14/ 3770K/ Z77/ / 8GB 1600/ #2269 & http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549815 / Accepted
VonDutch/ 5401.8MHz/ 1.752/ OC Freq/ 5.402GHz/ AIR - Scythe Mugen 2/ 3770K/ Z77/ 3217B544/ 8GB 1600/ #2283 & http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541182 / Accepted
neopunx/ 5206.9MHz/ 1.480/ OC Freq/ 5.206GHz/ Water/ 3770K/ Z77/ 3215B622/ 16GB 1866/ #2302 & http://valid.canardpc.com/2554748 / Accepted
feniks/ 5200.1MHz/ 1.720/ OC Freq/ 5.200GBz/ Water/ 3770K/ / / 4GB 2200/ #2310 & http://valid.canardpc.com/2552544 / Accepted
pcwargamer/ 5252.1MHz/ 1.560/ OC Freq/ 5.252GHz/ H80/ 3770K/ Z68/ 3220D988/ 16GB 1866/ #2312 & http://valid.canardpc.com/2554883 / Accepted
neopunx/ 5453.4MHz/ 1.728/ OC Freq/ 5.453GHz/ Water/ 3770K/ Z77/ 3215B622/ 16GB 1866/ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544682 / Accepted
Valgaur/ 5428.2MHz/ 1.760/ OC Freq/ 5.428GHz/ H100/ 3770K/ Z77/ L221A996/ 8GB/ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541251 / Accepted
VonDutch/ 5401.8MHz/ 1.752/ OC Freq/ 5.401GHz/ AIR - Scythe Mugen 2/ 3770K/ Z77/ 3217B544/ 8GB 1600/ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541182 / Accepted
bibimbap/ 5400.2MHz/ 1.504/ OC Freq/ 5.400GHz/ Air-Noctua NH-D14/ 3770K/ Z77/ / 16GB 1600/ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2549815 / Accepted
feniks/ 5384.4MHz/ 1.832/ OC Freq/ 5.384GHz/ Water/ 3770K/ Z77/ / 4GB 2200/ http://valid.canardpc.com/2557056 / Accepted
alex_tpc/ 5344.1MHz/ 1.408/ OC Freq/ 5.344GHz/ 3770K/ Z77/ / /8GB 2100/ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2425792 / Accepted
kgtuning/ 5300.8MHz/ 1.504/ OC Freq/ 5.300GHz/ Water/ 3770K/ Z77/ / 16GB 1866/ http://valid.canardpc.com/2542137 / Accepted
sliflex/ 5272.2MHz/ 1.520/ OC Freq/ 5.272GHz/ 3770K/ Z77/ / 8GB 2100/ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2476119 / Accepted
opt33/ 5101.8MHz/ 1.488/ OC Freq/ 5.101GHz/ Water/ 3770K/ Z77/ / 8GB 1800/ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2360164 / Accepted
Hokies83/ 5101.7MHz/ 1.572/ OC Freq/ 5.101GHz/ H100/ 3770K/ Z77/ / 8GB 2400/ http://valid.canardpc.com/2543637 / Accepted
Arkaridge/ 5304.0MHz/ 1.448/ OC Freq/ 5.304GHz/ Air-NZXT Havik 140/ 3570K/ Z77/ / 8GB 2000/ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2528789 / Accepted
Swag/ 5000.0MHz/ 1.360/ OC Freq/ 5.000GHz/ Silver Arrow/ 3570K/ Z77/ / 16GB 1333/ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467290 / Accepted
VonDutch/ 5001.6MHz/ 1.476/ Cinebench/ 10.110/ AIR - Scythe Mugen 2/ 3770K/ Z77/ 3217B544/ 8GB 1600/ #2283/ *Rejected* / No OCN name on screensave
pcwargamer/ 4907.2MHz/ 1.544/ Cinebench/ 9.790/ H80/ 3770K/ Z68/ 3220D988/ 16GB 1866/ #2290/ Accepted
VonDutch/ 5001.6MHz/ 1.476/ Cinebench/ 10.110/ AIR - Scythe Mugen 2/ 3770K/ Z77/ 3217B544/ 8GB 1600/ #2313/ *Rejected* No OCN name on screensave - Duplicate
Valgaur/ / / Cinebench/ 9.940/ H100/ 3770K/ Z77/ L221A996/ 8GB/ #2314/ *Rejected*/ No OCN name or CPU-Z on screensave
VonDutch/ / / Cinebench/ 10.230/ AIR - Scythe Mugen 2/ 3770K/ Z77/ 3217B544/ 8GB 1600/ #2322/ *Rejected*/ No OCN name or CPU-Z on screensave
Arkaridge/ / / Cinebench/ 8.250/ Air-NZXT Havik 140/ 3570K/ Z77/ / 8GB 2000/ #2323/ *Rejected*/ No OCN name or CPU-Z on screensave


----------



## kgtuning

mine was 5300.82 mhz...


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> mine was 5300.82 mhz...


LOL - yes it was - I have updated the final excel file I'll send to mytoyotaco when he is ready for it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> LOL - yes it was - I have updated the final excel file I'll send to mytoyotaco when he is ready for it.


Heres my 5.2 Ghz and 5.3 Ghz 32m supapi runs



I'm not super pleased with them.....I had a ton of stuff going on in the back round for stability in W7 but...it ran i guess lol!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Heres my 5.2 Ghz and 5.3 Ghz 32m supapi runs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not super pleased with them.....I had a ton of stuff going on in the back round for stability in W7 but...it ran i guess lol!


Accepted!!!

I see what you mean. Did you check the event viewer for WHEA errors? I know you can get better scores.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Accepted!!!
> I see what you mean. Did you check the event viewer for WHEA errors? I know you can get better scores.




it's only 20 it seems.......


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Alrighty, I hope I've done what is needed to be added to the list.
> 
> 24 hours stable on Prime 95 ver 27.7 custom blend 90%+ ram
> 4.7 Ghz at 1.280 volts CPUZ/ .090 offset


Looks good. Accepted by me!







Mytoyotaco should have no problem with it either. I'll add it to the spreadsheet to give to him.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 
> it's only 20 it seems.......


Not many. Were they from the superPi 32M run(s)? If so, that could lower your score.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Not many. Were they from the superPi 32M run(s)? If so, that could lower your score.


not a few but 100's of them lol!


----------



## jellybeans69

Not many 3570k's in list


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> not a few but 100's of them lol!


then I guess your gunna need more vcore to get rid of them!!!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Not many 3570k's in list


Not enough of them are benching *jellybeans69*. Your 3570K made it to 5.2GHz. Why not try a few benches at the 5.0GHz OC and see if you can post some 3570k scores?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Sure thing Brother. Which ones should I be running, why, and how likely am I to create a smoking crater if I do them wrong?


Sorry, I think I missed this *neopunx*! The programs to run are superPi 1M & 32M, and wPrime 32M & 1024M (user wPrime version 1.55), and Cinemark, and also do highest OC freq. I think. The whol list of what and the rules is on page 1 if you get a chance to check it out for the best info on what to do.

As to harming the chip by benching, that depends on what you do with vcore and temps. You need to watch them (unless you're *valgaur* or *VonDutch*) to keep them where you want them and the chip should survive.

- Looking forward to you getting some great scores with that chip of yours!!!


----------



## Bigdale7

Thanks PC WarGamer.. as soon as I get my new Samsung 830 SSD installed I'll make a run at 4.8Ghz.


----------



## PCWargamer

new bench spreadsheet update

Highest score for me yet, but still not able to break into the 6 second barrier - even with my mem OC'ed this time....









*super Pi 1M - 5.207GHz @ 1.616v - score = 7.027s*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## neopunx

This thread has slowed way down. I think VonDutch scared everyone away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Eh hem!


EDIT: I have not been forced to say this. With I my own free will I make the follwoing amendment to my previous statement. Valgaur is way scarier than VonDutch.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> This thread has slowed way down. I think VonDutch scared everyone away.


Eh hem!


----------



## Schmuckley

Schmuckley 3570K Batch # N/A (junky anyway)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> This thread has slowed way down. I think VonDutch scared everyone away.
> EDIT: I have not been forced to say this. With I my own free will I make the follwoing amendment to my previous statement. Valgaur is way scarier than VonDutch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Eh hem!


Hey, any IB score of 5GHz or higher is an achievement that is still worth posting!









Not everyone can get their IBs to 5GHz, much less to 5.1, 5.2, 5.3....and, of course, 5.5...., but it is always fun to see where anyone can take their own IB to!!!

And the thrill of it - with the high vcore and the high temps (until they delid that is) is well worth the time and effort (& risk) and fun!!!!

I hope others will keep trying and letting us know how far they were able to take their chips to!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Schmuckley 3570K Batch # N/A (junky anyway)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great scores *Schmuckley*! What kind of cooling were you using?

One problem though, you have no notepad or sticky notes or something with your OCN screen name on it to prove those are yours.....









I'll get those recorded for you, but you'll have to ask the OP if he thinks they qualify or not. Best if you can rerun them with a onscreen watermark though. (and I hate to say that for such great scores too....)

Edit: Oh, your high OC freq does count as you had a CPU-Z validation with your OCN name in it.
BTW, what does "Room #1: CPC Room test" mean?


----------



## neopunx

@Schmuckley,







Holy crap, 5.7! What cooling are you using! Those are amazing scores. What all are you working with? I dont see any 3750 rigs on your sig. Need to get that note pad in there and let us know what all your using!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> @Schmuckley,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, 5.7! What cooling are you using! Those are amazing scores. What all are you working with? I dont see any 3750 rigs on your sig. Need to get that note pad in there and let us know what all your using!


It was on Dry Ice...won't be replicated any time soon..I'm on 775 right now.


----------



## FtW 420

I was messing around cooling with phase (out of ln2 over a month now







), ran some cinebench & wprime that I have no scores with yet in the suicide sheet.

cinebench 11.17 points with 3770k @ 5.5Ghz









wprime 32m & 1024m, both also 3770k @ 5.5Ghz









edit: this 3770k is batch L221B598


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> It was on Dry Ice...won't be replicated any time soon..I'm on 775 right now.


Those were awesome scores! Really loved seeing them. I hope they count for the spreadsheet. Remember to put up some kind of watermark on your screenshots when you do things like that.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I was messing around cooling with phase (out of ln2 over a month now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), ran some cinebench & wprime that I have no scores with yet in the suicide sheet.
> cinebench 11.17 points with 3770k @ 5.5Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wprime 32m & 1024m, both also 3770k @ 5.5Ghz


Nice. It is cool to see the IBs pushed so far. Thanks for submitting these!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> This thread has slowed way down. I think VonDutch scared everyone away.


o.0


----------



## Valgaur

I.....want that Dice pot Mr. Salt pm'ed me about....but i no haz 100 dollars lol.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I.....want that Dice pot Mr. Salt pm'ed me about....but i no haz 100 dollars lol.


yea, same here..no money, we need some sponsors Val ...lol
anyone who has the goodies, but not using it anymore?


----------



## neopunx

Start collecting dues from your vice captians!!!!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, same here..no money, we need some sponsors Val ...lol
> anyone who has the goodies, but not using it anymore?


That's.....not a bad idea you know? I mean we might as well try lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Start collecting dues from your vice captians!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Start collecting dues from your vice captians!!!!












Yes...yes....


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Just went through the last few pages and excellent work guys keep pushing those chips!!!
> 
> I have only one request for those participating in the 'suicide' section of the thread, please check out this *link*, sign up if you haven't already done so and join OCN team. For more info on benhcmarking etc, please visit the hwbot section of OCN *HERE*. Be sure to check out the sticky threads and info on how to sign up etc!!! Our benchmark editors and regular members in that 'scene' would be more than happy to help.
> 
> Thanks again guys and keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN Team: http://hwbot.org/team/overclock.net/


Also nice to see our very own subzero benchers here on this thread









*EDIT:* Dont forget guys to get your postbits after joining OCN team and submitting your first hwbot benchmark. Check *HERE*


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Also nice to see our very own subzero benchers here on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Dont forget guys to get your postbits after joining OCN team and submitting your first hwbot benchmark. Check *HERE*


Im still trying to figure out how to join!!!!!!!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Im still trying to figure out how to join!!!!!!!


arent they like, very serious peeps?
i went there to take a look, it was very confusing to me,
but would be easy to beat some up over there with the delidded crew ..haha..jk..
not sure how me, and only my air cooled chip can help..

Val!!

this guy is using 1.956V @7.032 ghz , wonder where our Frequency would be with that voltage, 6.5-6.7ghz?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> That's.....not a bad idea you know? I mean we might as well try lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...yes....


we need sponsors! ...lol
-160C we want..


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, same here..no money, we need some sponsors Val ...lol
> anyone who has the goodies, but not using it anymore?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Start collecting dues from your vice captians!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> That's.....not a bad idea you know? I mean we might as well try lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...yes....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> arent they like, very serious peeps?
> i went there to take a look, it was very confusing to me,
> but would be easy to beat some up over there with the delidded crew ..haha..jk..
> not sure how me, and only my air cooled chip can help..
> Val!!
> 
> we need sponsors! ...lol
> -160C we want..


Yep! Sponsers are what we need! Probably need to talk to Cool Labritory for all the advice we give to recommend their products to new deliders!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> arent they like, very serious peeps?
> i went there to take a look, it was very confusing to me,
> but would be easy to beat some up over there with the delidded crew ..haha..jk..
> not sure how me, and only my air cooled chip can help..
> Val!!
> 
> this guy is using 1.956V @7.032 ghz , wonder where our Frequency would be with that voltage, 6.5-6.7ghz?
> we need sponsors! ...lol
> -160C we want..


Ln2 makes your vcore shoot way down lol. we could probably get close to 6.7 range.....maybe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yep! Sponsers are what we need! Probably need to talk to Cool Labritory for all the advice we give to recommend their products to new deliders!


I've tried emailing them a long time ago and i dont get anything....it bugs me.


----------



## beniroc

Can i join?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Im still trying to figure out how to join!!!!!!!


Here http://hwbot.org/profile/register/ , then just have to join team overclock.net
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Ln2 makes your vcore shoot way down lol. we could probably get close to 6.7 range.....maybe
> I've tried emailing them a long time ago and i dont get anything....it bugs me.


Keep in mind that delidding usually makes subzero clocks worse than leaving intel TIM inside. But should still do better than air/water for sure!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beniroc*
> 
> Can i join?


Wow. Great 24hr 5GHZ run! And with only 80C high temp at 1.458v! Shows what delidding can do for high OC prime95 runs!!!

Everything looks good to me. I'll record this on the spreadsheet and it is *Accepted* on it! Add the club to your sig - you deserve it!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Here http://hwbot.org/profile/register/ , then just have to join team overclock.net
> Keep in mind that delidding usually makes subzero clocks worse than leaving intel TIM inside. But should still do better than air/water for sure!


Is there no replacement TIM that can mimic the Intel TIM for LN2?

How about dice performance?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Here http://hwbot.org/profile/register/ , then just have to join team overclock.net
> Keep in mind that delidding usually makes subzero clocks worse than leaving intel TIM inside. But should still do better than air/water for sure!


Ohh I've thought about this as well already lol. I think as long as you stay a little warmer than the actually cbb like you have already even with the stock tim on you can completely avoid this. The TIM was a heat dissipation problem so even when you LN2 it should make it easier to control the temps now especially since the heat can dissipate almost immediately. even if you lap the IHS and make even less surface for the heat to dissipate through thus meaning less Ln2 and DICE to get those crazy low temps and even better clocks with less cooling.









Canh you tell I wanna DICE and Ln2 yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Is there no replacement TIM that can mimic the Intel TIM for LN2?
> How about dice performance?


There is. honestly just get some really bad performance tim and just put it on there and it's solved and if not then you'll need to raise the IHS from the die yet again like INTEL sillily did.


----------



## Khaled G

Add me to the club

It's a bit crowded here as my screen res is 1366x768


----------



## mltms

I5 3570K
1.290 voltt set in bios
LLC: HIGH

TEMP 83
is that good for 24/7 in who much power watt will cost it that setting


----------



## Khaled G

Try This


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Add me to the club
> It's a bit crowded here as my screen res is 1366x768


Looks good. I'll add that to the spreadsheet when I get home from work tonight. I believe you are - accepted!


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looks good. I'll add that to the spreadsheet when I get home from work tonight. I believe you are - accepted!


I'm actually running 4.7 stable @ 1.365 and fold without any errors in WHEA but prime95 and IBT will cause overheating (105C).

so I clocked down to 4.6 to join this club.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> I'm actually running 4.7 stable @ 1.365 and fold without any errors in WHEA but prime95 and IBT will cause overheating (105C).
> so I clocked down to 4.6 to join this club.


Well, if you are having problems with your temps, there is a solution....you can join those of us who have delidded our IBs!









Check out the link below:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club

Sure cure for high OC temps! Although, there is some risk....


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Sure cure for high OC temps! Although, there is some risk....


That's the problem, can't afford a new CPU


----------



## jellybeans69

Getting kind of cold out there which i like, might leave balcony open during friday night so i can later burn up that room with some benches







Been busy so there's nothing new from me yet.r


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Getting kind of cold out there which i like, might leave balcony open during friday night so i can later burn up that room with some benches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy so there's nothing new from me yet.r


lol, last week orso it was -2C at night, got up at 6.30am
so i opened my frontdoor to let cold in, my comp is in the hallway,

and did my crazy 5.5ghz run ..lol


----------



## jellybeans69

I might end up moving pc to balcony/close to balcony as i live on 6th floor in 9 story building , hallway aint an option


----------



## Khaled G

Gotta sacrifice your own comfort for your computer


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> lol, last week orso it was -2C at night, got up at 6.30am
> so i opened my frontdoor to let cold in, my comp is in the hallway,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and did my crazy 5.5ghz run ..lol


LOL sounds like fun...


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I might end up moving pc to balcony/close to balcony as i live on 6th floor in 9 story building , hallway aint an option


yea, i had the frontintake pointing to the frontdoor,

this is mine, the door behind it is to my livingroom, i opened it just a little to get some draft,
brrr...but i had alot of fun benching,took me 4 times to get it right, cmos reset everytime..lol brrr..
left it laying on its side after first reset, no sideplate, even more cold ..

i wonder what -20C outside will do,
and what it will do to the liquid pro..still have no answer from them regarding
minimum temps for liquid pro


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, i had the frontintake pointing to the frontdoor,
> 
> this is mine, the door behind it is to my livingroom, i opened it just a little to get some draft,
> brrr...but i had alot of fun benching,took me 4 times to get it right, cmos reset everytime..lol brrr..
> left it laying on its side after first reset, no sideplate, even more cold ..
> i wonder what -20C outside will do,
> and what it will do to the liquid pro..still have no answer from them regarding
> minimum temps for liquid pro


As soon as my kids go to bed I may have to let some fall air into the living room..


----------



## shremi

OK

delided my first chip and gained 200 mhz

PCWargamer can you update my submission please ???


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> That's the problem, can't afford a new CPU


Neither could I....I just took my time and was very careful. I'm so happy that i did it though.


----------



## Khaled G

what glue do you use after delidding ?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> what glue do you use after delidding ?


None. a lot of us dont you don't need to seal it back up or anything just put new TIM on and let it sit there. but be careful of the IHS sliding down when you put the chip back into the bracket as the bracket moves the unglued IHs now.


----------



## kgtuning

I think most of us don't reglue it so that way if we wanted to change the paste we don't have to delid it again and possibly damage the chip.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I think most of us don't reglue it so that way if we wanted to change the paste we don't have to delid it again and possibly damage the chip.


1 more thing and I might just delid ... the only available TIMs where I live are:

1- Cooler master IC value V1
2- Cooler Master IC Essential E2
3-Noctua NT-H1 Hybrid

and the one included with my Hyper 212 EVO

will any of them worth delidding ? or Should I wait till I get a better TIM from overboard ?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> 1 more thing and I might just delid ... the only available TIMs where I live are:
> 1- Cooler master IC value V1
> 2- Cooler Master IC Essential E2
> 3-Noctua NT-H1 Hybrid
> and the one included with my Hyper 212 EVO
> will any of them worth delidding ? or Should I wait till I get a better TIM from overboard ?


I have never used any of those but I think anything is better then Intels stuff. If it were me, I would find the latest thermalpaste comparison and use that to decide which one to buy. But it only takes me 5 or so minutes to take my waterblock off and pull the IHS off to change the paste.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I have never used any of those but I think anything is better then Intels stuff. If it were me, I would find the latest thermalpaste comparison and use that to decide which one to buy. But it only takes me 5 or so minutes to take my waterblock off and pull the IHS off to change the paste.


I've read a "80-way TIM comparison" which sorted all the TIMs into 4 groups

A- Excellent Enthusiast Performance
B- Good Enthusiast Performance
C- Moderate Enthusiast Performance
D- Modest Enthusiast Performance

No signs of both of cooler master TIMs but the noctua NT-H1 Recieved "B"

So if you think it's good enough, I'll delid ! if not I'll take the pther route and consider buying a corsair H100 or something better whenever the cash is ready.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> OK
> delided my first chip and gained 200 mhz
> PCWargamer can you update my submission please ???


Really good OC *shremi*! And I wish I could submit it, but there is no watermark on your screen!

You need to have your OCN screen-name on a notepad or sticky notes or something.









I know - bummer....but still a great stable OC to be proud of and very happy with!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> OK
> delided my first chip and gained 200 mhz
> PCWargamer can you update my submission please ???


Could you kindly tell me your overclock as I can't see the number next to the 4xxxMHz? You must be running ultra high resolution!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> OK
> delided my first chip and gained 200 mhz
> PCWargamer can you update my submission please ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you kindly tell me your overclock as I can't see the number next to the 4xxxMHz? You must be running ultra high resolution!
Click to expand...

It is 4.9GHZ @ 1.456v. Very nice for a 12hr run. Wish my chip could do it......


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Really good OC *shremi*! And I wish I could submit it, but there is no watermark on your screen!
> You need to have your OCN screen-name on a notepad or sticky notes or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know - bummer....but still a great stable OC to be proud of and very happy with!


Damn hahahaha just my luck the damn stickie was minimized and i didnt even realized it ..... well now i am on vacation for the rest of the week ill update my subbmision once again next week....

But hey thats the 1st runner up ... wait till you see my good chip in action LOL i am really dying to try it out so i dont think ill sumbit again with this chip 5.0 was a big no for me even with 1.520 vcore and that is my limit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Could you kindly tell me your overclock as I can't see the number next to the 4xxxMHz? You must be running ultra high resolution!


Its 4.9 @ 1.456 vcore gotta love this korean displays









BTW you can right click the picture and open it in a new window and it will give you a better quality and an option to zoom in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> It is 4.9GHZ @ 1.456v. Very nice for a 12hr run. Wish my chip could do it......


Hows your chip doing man ????? I read that you lost your first one sorry to hear that


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Really good OC *shremi*! And I wish I could submit it, but there is no watermark on your screen!
> You need to have your OCN screen-name on a notepad or sticky notes or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know - bummer....but still a great stable OC to be proud of and very happy with!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn hahahaha just my luck the damn stickie was minimized and i didnt even realized it ..... well now i am on vacation for the rest of the week ill update my subbmision once again next week....
> 
> But hey thats the 1st runner up ... wait till you see my good chip in action LOL i am really dying to try it out so i dont think ill sumbit again with this chip 5.0 was a big no for me even with 1.520 vcore and that is my limit
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Could you kindly tell me your overclock as I can't see the number next to the 4xxxMHz? You must be running ultra high resolution!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its 4.9 @ 1.456 vcore gotta love this korean displays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you can right click the picture and open it in a new window and it will give you a better quality and an option to zoom in.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> It is 4.9GHZ @ 1.456v. Very nice for a 12hr run. Wish my chip could do it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hows your chip doing man ????? I read that you lost your first one sorry to hear that
Click to expand...

Looking forward to that even better chip! It has to be good if it can beat your current chip's 4.9 12hr prime run! Very impressive!

Yep, I got a new chip! And it is terrible. It takes ~0.13v more to do everything up to 5GHz. But, it does take only a little more vcore after that and I have even been able to get a higher max OC of 5.252GHz @ 1.616v. Way too high vcore for my liking! But, what can I expect from such a chip? It is a challenge.

So, now I am thinking about trying the lottery again and picking up a 3570K - delidding it - and hope real hard that it is better! LOL

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looking forward to that even better chip! It has to be good if it can beat your current chip's 4.9 12hr prime run! Very impressive!
> 
> Yep, I got a new chip! And it is terrible. It takes ~0.13v more to do everything up to 5GHz. But, it does take only a little more vcore after that and I have even been able to get a higher max OC of 5.252GHz @ 1.616v. Way too high vcore for my liking! But, what can I expect from such a chip? It is a challenge.
> 
> So, now I am thinking about trying the lottery again and picking up a 3570K - delidding it - and hope real hard that it is better! LOL
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Thanks man









Well the other chip could do 4.8 with 1.328 vcore before deliding I expect 5.0 before my 1.5 vcore limit but who knows maybe it has a wall .

Well playing the lottery is really fun but I had to go through 6 chips before I could find the one I was hoping to keep ... The funniest thing was that the chip I bought just in case I screwed up the deliding turned out to be even better ... So in the end I have 2 good chips







do you think someone will pay for the extra MHz and better temps.... I would hate to sell it in my country bc there is not much of an overclocking community here and I would hate to see this chip being used at stock hahaha after all of the trouble I had to go through.


----------



## Systemlord

I know this question is asked a lot but what voltages are considered safe for 24/7 overclock with no benching?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I know this question is asked a lot but what voltages are considered safe for 24/7 overclock with no benching?


1.52vcore. but I'd say around the 1.45 to be safe honestly.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looking forward to that even better chip! It has to be good if it can beat your current chip's 4.9 12hr prime run! Very impressive!
> 
> Yep, I got a new chip! And it is terrible. It takes ~0.13v more to do everything up to 5GHz. But, it does take only a little more vcore after that and I have even been able to get a higher max OC of 5.252GHz @ 1.616v. Way too high vcore for my liking! But, what can I expect from such a chip? It is a challenge.
> 
> So, now I am thinking about trying the lottery again and picking up a 3570K - delidding it - and hope real hard that it is better! LOL
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the other chip could do 4.8 with 1.328 vcore before deliding I expect 5.0 before my 1.5 vcore limit but who knows maybe it has a wall .
> 
> Well playing the lottery is really fun but I had to go through 6 chips before I could find the one I was hoping to keep ... The funniest thing was that the chip I bought just in case I screwed up the deliding turned out to be even better ... So in the end I have 2 good chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think someone will pay for the extra MHz and better temps.... I would hate to sell it in my country bc there is not much of an overclocking community here and I would hate to see this chip being used at stock hahaha after all of the trouble I had to go through.
Click to expand...

Sad thing is that delidded chips probably sell for less....but I guess it depends on who you sell to. An OC'er might appreciate it and pay regular price for a used chip. I don't know really, maybe someone else does? But it would be a shame to have such a chip run at only stock.

What country are you in anyway?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I know this question is asked a lot but what voltages are considered safe for 24/7 overclock with no benching?


Many forums suggest only 1.4v or lower. On here, maybe 1.45v - unless you are *Valgaur* or *VonDutch*, in which case 1.5+ or 1.6 or even 1.8!!! LOL, but only if you are on air or water....LOL!

I plan on my 24/7 being 1.4v or lower....~4.5 or 4.6GHz is just fine for everything I do.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Many forums suggest only 1.4v or lower. On here, maybe 1.45v - unless you are *Valgaur* or *VonDutch*, in which case 1.5+ or 1.6 or even 1.8!!! LOL, but only if you are on air or water....LOL!
> 
> I plan on my 24/7 being 1.4v or lower....~4.5 or 4.6GHz is just fine for everything I do.


I'm a hair away from 1.4V @4.7GHz, probably need 1.45V or lower for 4.8GHz with better temps than if I were at 4.5GHz 1.288V before delidding! Next month it all goes under water and my temps should be even lower than with using my air cooler!

Is it possible that using the iGPU is what's holding me back?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Many forums suggest only 1.4v or lower. On here, maybe 1.45v - unless you are *Valgaur* or *VonDutch*, in which case 1.5+ or 1.6 or even 1.8!!! LOL, but only if you are on air or water....LOL!
> 
> I plan on my 24/7 being 1.4v or lower....~4.5 or 4.6GHz is just fine for everything I do.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a hair away from 1.4V @4.7GHz, probably need 1.45V or lower for 4.8GHz with better temps than if I were at 4.5GHz 1.288V before delidding! Next month it all goes under water and my temps should be even lower than with using my air cooler!
> 
> Is it possible that using the iGPU is what's holding me back?
Click to expand...

Possibly, but I think the iGPU would more likely contribute to higher temps. Maybe some stability issues at higher OCs. It will be good to see if you get a difference once you get a discrete GPU.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Possibly, but I think the iGPU would more likely contribute to higher temps. Maybe some stability issues at higher OCs. It will be good to see if you get a difference once you get a discrete GPU.


Yeah no doubt, can't wait to disable my iGPU and see what this killer water cooling loop can do! I'm expecting greater temps and high overclocks, maybe I can achieve higher OC's with more stability at a few steps below the voltages I'm running now. Wonder if full coverage MB blocks with help out some...Mmm


----------



## jellybeans69

Well i'm on air and i already went past 1.55 , might end up with 1.7 with with during friday-saturday night








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, i had the frontintake pointing to the frontdoor,
> 
> this is mine, the door behind it is to my livingroom, i opened it just a little to get some draft,
> brrr...but i had alot of fun benching,took me 4 times to get it right, cmos reset everytime..lol brrr..
> left it laying on its side after first reset, no sideplate, even more cold ..
> i wonder what -20C outside will do,
> and what it will do to the liquid pro..still have no answer from them regarding
> minimum temps for liquid pro


Good thing i'm using AS Ceramique , minus temps no issue for it


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Well i'm on air and i already went past 1.55 , might end up with 1.7 with with during friday-saturday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing i'm using AS Ceramique , minus temps no issue for it


still no answer from coollaboratory about the minimum temps,
im not to worried tho, think with -20C it will still perform like it should,
only asking them if it would still work with -160C, for the dice/ ln2 guys,
just tried to search for one of the components in liquid pro, Gallium,
youre talking about using AS Ceramique on the die, or on ihs/cooler?


----------



## jellybeans69

ihs/cooler, if i would to delid i'd order liquid pro for die


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> ihs/cooler, if i would to delid i'd order liquid pro for die


yea, srry, thought i was in the delidded thread ..lol
have to read through alot of pages/threads every morning ..
more coffee!!









AS Ceramique is good enough to use, just a few degrees difference with other tim's
i always used AS5 for everything, but now im over to liquid pro,
did 2 vidcards with CLP last weekend, for my son's,
got a nice 10C temp drop playing bf3..


----------



## jellybeans69

It's a good sub-zero tim, not the best out there for air though.Got two suringes from TaPaKaH aka Sam OCX while he was still residing in Latvia , and using it ever since.


----------



## C0re0per4tive

*Submitting the following to join the The Ivy Bridge Stable Club:*



'Prime' Run Type:

Custom Blend; RAM = 12288 MB (84% of 16 MB); Rest = Default Settings

Start Time: ~ 7:10 AM

Screen/End Time: ~7:11 PM

The (Prime) run technically has not ended. Will attempt to try the 17+ hour goal to hit all of the FFT mark or until a problem occurs prior to that time range.

The run was attempted with minimal programs installed. Minimal driver updates installed; no dedicated graphic driver was installed. No automatic update was performed.

*Screen-shot was saved to portable drive and taken to another computer to post

No WHEA(-logger) Warnings were encountered during this 12 hour run.

I have a lower tier chip as you can tell by the voltage required to reach that overclock value, but I am glad I finally found a seemingly stable setting. It was getting discouraging after the crashes and then crashes/freezes along with 'suppressing' WHEA with the longer test trials where the real worry starts after 4-6 hours.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C0re0per4tive*
> 
> *Submitting the following to join the The Ivy Bridge Stable Club:*
> 
> 
> 
> 'Prime' Run Type:
> 
> Custom Blend; RAM = 12288 MB (84% of 16 MB); Rest = Default Settings
> 
> Start Time: ~ 7:10 AM
> 
> Screen/End Time: ~7:11 PM
> 
> The (Prime) run technically has not ended. Will attempt to try the 17+ hour goal to hit all of the FFT mark or until a problem occurs prior to that time range.
> 
> The run was attempted with minimal programs installed. Minimal driver updates installed; no dedicated graphic driver was installed. No automatic update was performed.
> 
> *Screen-shot was saved to portable drive and taken to another computer to post
> 
> No WHEA(-logger) Warnings were encountered during this 12 hour run.
> 
> I have a lower tier chip as you can tell by the voltage required to reach that overclock value, but I am glad I finally found a seemingly stable setting. It was getting discouraging after the crashes and then crashes/freezes along with 'suppressing' WHEA with the longer test trials where the real worry starts after 4-6 hours.


I am very glad you have found a stable setting at a good OC. I expect you will be able to run anything you like very quickly at that OC, and doing so knowing you are stable too! Good job!

I will record the info onto the spreadsheet I am keeping for the OP who willl enter the data sometime soon (I hope). I think you are Accepted!!! So feel free to add the link to your sig!


----------



## PCWargamer

All, here is a list of prime95 submissions for membership in this club over the last few weeks.

Let me know if I have missed anyone. - Thanks!


*OCN Member**OC**Vcore**Benchmark**Score**Proof or post #**STATUS**Why*Bigdale74699.9MHz1.272prime95 24hr#2309Accepted beniroc5006.2MHz1.458prime95 24hr#2372Accepted Khaled_G4601.6MHz1.344prime95 12hr#2377Accepted C0re0per4tive4400.9MHz1.272prime95 12hr#2417Accepted shremi4900.3MHz1.456prime95 12hr#2391*Rejected*No OCN name on screensave


----------



## C0re0per4tive

*Update at about 17.5 hours:*



Note:

Highest temperature increased by 1 degree Celsius for cores 1, 3, and 4 (max 84 C).

Highest voltage 1.280 (technically this was the high flux of 12 hour test as well).

Longest length was actually encountered about 20 minutes after the 12 hour run. It was 3840k and reset from there it seems(?). I did not encounter 4000+ k length.

Thankfully still no WHEA warnings.

I have now officially stopped the stress test. Will be continuing to updates and installs.

And thanks for your words PCWargamer and for updating the spreadsheet. I would also like to thank the people who got similar chips as I did and posted screens/joined because they were helpful to me in determining how close I may be in finding the stable voltage (what kind of chip I have).


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> All, here is a list of prime95 submissions for membership in this club over the last few weeks.
> 
> Let me know if I have missed anyone. - Thanks!
> 
> 
> *OCN Member**OC**Vcore**Benchmark**Score**Proof or post #**STATUS**Why*Bigdale74699.9MHz1.272prime95 24hr#2309Accepted beniroc5006.2MHz1.458prime95 24hr#2372Accepted Khaled_G4601.6MHz1.344prime95 12hr#2377Accepted C0re0per4tive4400.9MHz1.272prime95 12hr#2417Accepted shremi4900.3MHz1.456prime95 12hr#2391*Rejected*No OCN name on screensave


When I was running either 4.7 GHz @ 1.365v or 4.6 GHz @ 1.29v CPUz reported 1.344







(So I'm actually running @ 1.29)


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> When I was running either 4.7 GHz @ 1.365v or 4.6 GHz @ 1.29v CPUz reported 1.344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (So I'm actually running @ 1.29)


Actually you might have been running at 1.344 if you had LLC at 140%. sometimes programs draw more power and especially if you put LLC at 140% you basically give it the go ahead to over do the vcore and such.


----------



## Khaled G

CPUz never displayed a correct vcore, no matter what settings I use. I'll test some LLC options and see if I get accurate readings


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> CPUz never displayed a correct vcore, no matter what settings I use. I'll test some LLC options and see if I get accurate readings


Even with 100% LLC it'll be a tad bit higher. like for folding i bios put in 1.3 but CPU-Z says 1.304 normally. the chips takes whats needed sometimes. and by what you let it take.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> When I was running either 4.7 GHz @ 1.365v or 4.6 GHz @ 1.29v CPUz reported 1.344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (So I'm actually running @ 1.29)


If it makes you feel any better I need 1.28V for 4.5GHz, my VID and Vcore are almost the same (not ideal) so my offset value has to give more Vcore than I actually need for a stable overclock at 1.288V. That's .008V more than I need, to bad I can't choose an offset value of +1!


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> All, here is a list of prime95 submissions for membership in this club over the last few weeks.
> 
> Let me know if I have missed anyone. - Thanks!
> 
> 
> *OCN Member**OC**Vcore**Benchmark**Score**Proof or post #**STATUS**Why*Bigdale74699.9MHz1.272prime95 24hr#2309Accepted beniroc5006.2MHz1.458prime95 24hr#2372Accepted Khaled_G4601.6MHz1.344prime95 12hr#2377Accepted C0re0per4tive4400.9MHz1.272prime95 12hr#2417Accepted shremi4900.3MHz1.456prime95 12hr#2391*Rejected*No OCN name on screensave


I had 5.0ghz stable on this post #2262
here is the link proof


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> All, here is a list of prime95 submissions for membership in this club over the last few weeks.
> 
> Let me know if I have missed anyone. - Thanks!
> 
> 
> *OCN Member**OC**Vcore**Benchmark**Score**Proof or post #**STATUS**Why*Bigdale74699.9MHz1.272prime95 24hr#2309Accepted beniroc5006.2MHz1.458prime95 24hr#2372Accepted Khaled_G4601.6MHz1.344prime95 12hr#2377Accepted C0re0per4tive4400.9MHz1.272prime95 12hr#2417Accepted shremi4900.3MHz1.456prime95 12hr#2391*Rejected*No OCN name on screensave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 5.0ghz stable on this post #2262
> here is the link proof
Click to expand...

5GHz stable! - Great job! Got it entered in - looks to be Accepted!







add the club to your sig!!!


----------



## Blueberryjr

hey will my cpu explode at 100c? or will it die if left at 100c for long periods? 3770k corasir h100


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueberryjr*
> 
> hey will my cpu explode at 100c? or will it die if left at 100c for long periods? 3770k corasir h100


Keep it under 100 for testing and 85 max for 24/7 usage, otherwise it'll start degrading (Slow painful Death).


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueberryjr*
> 
> hey will my cpu explode at 100c? or will it die if left at 100c for long periods? 3770k corasir h100


CPU's do not explode as there's nothing to ignite, they will degrade and you will find yourself with an unstable CPU. Please no more questions about 100C temps as it's insane, heat is your enemy my friends!


----------



## Blueberryjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Keep it under 100 for testing and 85 max for 24/7 usage, otherwise it'll start degrading (Slow painful Death).


At testing ti was around 100-103, during the day its around 70c max and at night i leave it on running some servers and the temps stay around 30-40c.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueberryjr*
> 
> At testing ti was around 100-103, during the day its around 70c max and at night i leave it on running some servers and the temps stay around 30-40c.


okay for anyone reading this thread. 100C is bad. But understandable if you are testing THAT'S IT THOUGH. Degredation happens through vcore and temps so love your chips guys. Also if you hate the heat. Just delid the sucker and temps are amazing afterwards.


----------



## neopunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> okay for anyone reading this thread. 100C is bad. But understandable if you are testing THAT'S IT THOUGH. Degredation happens through vcore and temps so love your chips guys. Also if you hate the heat. Just delid the sucker and temps are amazing afterwards.


So what your saying is, my 24/7 5.5ghz at 1.8 and 110C is bad? I think I'll be okay. Priming like a champ!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> So what your saying is, my 24/7 5.5ghz at 1.8 and 110C is bad? I think I'll be okay. Priming like a champ!


your delidded you silly man you!


----------



## FlashFir

Can't get past 4.6ghz on my 3570k+D14 @ 70F-80F ambients.

I have to up vCore outrageous amounts and it _still_ refuses to be stable. I locked in all the options in "CPU Voltage" options on my board at stock values and I'm using only the offset.

Do I need to increase PLL voltage to get even higher frequencies? That's the only explanation other than I'm at my cooling limit (need to hit the offset 4-5 more times to get 4700 compared to 4600).


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Can't get past 4.6ghz on my 3570k+D14 @ 70F-80F ambients.
> I have to up vCore outrageous amounts and it _still_ refuses to be stable. I locked in all the options in "CPU Voltage" options on my board at stock values and I'm using only the offset.
> Do I need to increase PLL voltage to get even higher frequencies? That's the only explanation other than I'm at my cooling limit (need to hit the offset 4-5 more times to get 4700 compared to 4600).


don't use offset to find you OC! Use manual and just keep trying untill you can do ibt or prime and the such.

Keep us informed!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Can't get past 4.6ghz on my 3570k+D14 @ 70F-80F ambients.
> I have to up vCore outrageous amounts and it _still_ refuses to be stable. I locked in all the options in "CPU Voltage" options on my board at stock values and I'm using only the offset.
> Do I need to increase PLL voltage to get even higher frequencies? That's the only explanation other than I'm at my cooling limit (need to hit the offset 4-5 more times to get 4700 compared to 4600).


what Val says,

and..adjusting PLL is like finding youre stable vcore,
but lowering it a bit can make a oc stable, and get your
temps a bit down, you have to try, some have it as low as 1.5V,
i had 1.65-1.75V most of the time, now its back at 1.8V ..lol

someone did tell me to put it back on 1.8V for higher OC's tho,
but that was when i tried to get 4.8-4.9ghz oc's
you can go over 1.8V, but i dont have experience with that,
have to ask others about it..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> what Val says,
> and..adjusting PLL is like finding youre stable vcore,
> but lowering it a bit can make a oc stable, and get your
> temps a bit down, you have to try, some have it as low as 1.5V,
> i had 1.65-1.75V most of the time, now its back at 1.8V ..lol
> someone did tell me to put it back on 1.8V for higher OC's tho,
> but that was when i tried to get 4.8-4.9ghz oc's
> you can go over 1.8V, but i dont have experience with that,
> have to ask others about it..


Lol I use 1.9 pll.


----------



## Roboyto

Submitting for Suicide OC Club Approval:

Monitor 1


Monitor 2


I made the leap to the Intel side of things after my Mother-In-Law cooked her Dell inside of her computer desk. So I sold her my ASRock 890FX Deluxe 4, and swapped my unlocked X4 960T which was rock solid at 4.2GHz, with a friends X4 965 to put together a computer for her.

My new rig had a fresh Windows install and all updates done for about 15 minutes before I made a few quick adjustments for an initial overclock to get on the board here








From what my temps and voltages are I'd say I did OK in the 'Silicon Lottery'. I went a little high on the voltage to ensure stability first time through. Come this weekend I'm gonna put some more time in for higher OC; want 5GHz at least!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboyto*
> 
> Submitting for Suicide OC Club Approval:
> 
> Monitor 1
> 
> 
> Monitor 2
> 
> 
> I made the leap to the Intel side of things after my Mother-In-Law cooked her Dell inside of her computer desk. So I sold her my ASRock 890FX Deluxe 4, and swapped my unlocked X4 960T which was rock solid at 4.2GHz, with a friends X4 965 to put together a computer for her.
> 
> My new rig had a fresh Windows install and all updates done for about 15 minutes before I made a few quick adjustments for an initial overclock to get on the board here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what my temps and voltages are I'd say I did OK in the 'Silicon Lottery'. I went a little high on the voltage to ensure stability first time through. Come this weekend I'm gonna put some more time in for higher OC; want 5GHz at least!


Your chip does look fine, and you have all you need to be accepted as Ivy Bridge Stable! I'll add you to my spreadsheet for the OP. Good job.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Your chip does look fine, and you have all you need to be accepted as Ivy Bridge Stable! I'll add you to my spreadsheet for the OP. Good job.


PCW, can you adjust something for mine?
4801.7mhz 1.440v 12hrs
4801.7mhz 1.420v 24hrs



the 1.420V was set in bios, readings is a bit more,
i did put "The Ivy SUPER STABLE Club" in my sig,
because i ran 24H prime see


----------



## shremi

As i promised im back with my second chip

I hope i did not missed anything this time


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> As i promised im back with my second chip
> I hope i did not missed anything this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


except missing us maybe? ..lol
wauw man, looks great!


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> except missing us maybe? ..lol
> wauw man, looks great!


I didn't forgot im just collecting all of the data
I'm am going to work on 5.1 maybe 5.2.... I also want to do a suicide run before i submit my second chip to the delided club


----------



## HardwareDecoder

So I just got an idle/low load WHEA error after a few months with these settings and no whea errors

4.5 ghz (45x multi) 1.285 vcore / LLC level 3 (asrock extreme 4 z77)

I bumped up my vcore to 1.290 bios its at 1.232/1.240 full load.

Do I need to change my LLC level to something else? Or did I just probably need that small vcore boost? Again I had been stable with these settings for a few months in all kinds of games.

The oc settings were checked plenty of 12 hr + runs w/ prime 95. Guess i'm gonna have to prime again tonight.

I hope I didn't degrade.....

Also I am starting to wonder if *sometimes* WHEA errors are bogus and just generated somehow by the OS having an issue. I know most of the time it means you need more vcore... but this latest incident makes me wonder

so basically my question is, is LLC level 3 the correct setting for me? or do I just likely need a bit more vcore.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Your chip does look fine, and you have all you need to be accepted as Ivy Bridge Stable! I'll add you to my spreadsheet for the OP. Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> PCW, can you adjust something for mine?
> 4801.7mhz 1.440v 12hrs
> 4801.7mhz 1.420v 24hrs
> 
> 
> 
> the 1.420V was set in bios, readings is a bit more,
> i did put "The Ivy SUPER STABLE Club" in my sig,
> because i ran 24H prime see
Click to expand...

Gotcha! 4.8Ghz for 24hrs! Great job *VonDutch* and definitely Super Stable!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> As i promised im back with my second chip
> 
> I hope i did not missed anything this time


*Shremi* - great to have you back, and you did everything right!









Wow! 5GHz for 15hrs on 1.408v - (and at such low temps - you must be delided)!!!! That looks accepted to me!


----------



## Andrios

Just did almost 18 hours prime95 Blend!


http://valid.canardpc.com/2574146


----------



## chronicfx

I would like to join. Can you sign me up?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrios*
> 
> Just did almost 18 hours prime95 Blend!
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2574146


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I would like to join. Can you sign me up?


I have both of you on the spreadsheet for the OP. You both look accepted to me! Good job!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I have both of you on the spreadsheet for the OP. You both look accepted to me! Good job!


I should do a 5.2 Ghz run lol.


----------



## Bigdale7

Hey Guys I finally got 4.8 stable but I stopped after 15.5 hours because the temps are getting up there. Voltage is pretty good I think.. Not sure if it's my cooling, H100 stock TIM and 2 fans pushing out or I just need ti delid what ya all think?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Hey Guys I finally got 4.8 stable but I stopped after 15.5 hours because the temps are getting up there. Voltage is pretty good I think.. Not sure if it's my cooling, H100 stock TIM and 2 fans pushing out or I just need ti delid what ya all think?


Delid it. check the club page and look at the temp drops.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Hey Guys I finally got 4.8 stable but I stopped after 15.5 hours because the temps are getting up there. Voltage is pretty good I think.. Not sure if it's my cooling, H100 stock TIM and 2 fans pushing out or I just need ti delid what ya all think?


Nice stable system at a great 4.8GHz OC Bigdale! Looks accepted to me!









If you ever want IB to have the temps it ought to have had you will have to delid it.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I have both of you on the spreadsheet for the OP. You both look accepted to me! Good job!


Thanks! That should be good for second place in 3570k's for now and 3rd or 4th overall though I forget which







Happy that I went through with the de-lidding. Gonna work on 5GHz after I get better cooling and lap the CPU. Time to get wet!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So I just got an idle/low load WHEA error after a few months with these settings and no whea errors
> 4.5 ghz (45x multi) 1.285 vcore / LLC level 3 (asrock extreme 4 z77)
> I bumped up my vcore to 1.290 bios its at 1.232/1.240 full load.
> Do I need to change my LLC level to something else? Or did I just probably need that small vcore boost? Again I had been stable with these settings for a few months in all kinds of games.
> The oc settings were checked plenty of 12 hr + runs w/ prime 95. Guess i'm gonna have to prime again tonight.
> I hope I didn't degrade.....
> Also I am starting to wonder if *sometimes* WHEA errors are bogus and just generated somehow by the OS having an issue. I know most of the time it means you need more vcore... but this latest incident makes me wonder
> so basically my question is, is LLC level 3 the correct setting for me? or do I just likely need a bit more vcore.


i would just up vcore a notch, leave the priming alone of you have high temps,
see how it goes from there, you prolly only need 0.005V vcore to get rid of whea's again..
not sure about the llc level, i have another mobo, i have it set to Turbo, little vdroop
next setting is extreme, and thats the highest on my mobo

maybe its just time to reinstall windows ..lol,
cant imagine with that vcore and oc you would get degradation..


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i would just up vcore a notch, leave the priming alone of you have high temps,
> see how it goes from there, you prolly only need 0.005V vcore to get rid of whea's again..
> not sure about the llc level, i have another mobo, i have it set to Turbo, little vdroop
> next setting is extreme, and thats the highest on my mobo
> maybe its just time to reinstall windows ..lol,
> cant imagine with that vcore and oc you would get degradation..


I hope it isn't degradation because that would mean I am screwed at 1.416v.. Anyways I am going to offer this advice since it has been drilled into my head by so many people. The board we are both using "asrock extreme4 z77" we should keep an eye on. As it may not be the processor degrading, people are telling me that the board is using cheap capacitors. You just may be seeing the board weaken a bit as well due to overclocking. Nothing definite, but just another angle to keep an eye on. I will be watching this as well. If I start seeing vcore increases next year I will be swapping my mobo.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I hope it isn't degradation because that would mean I am screwed at 1.416v.. Anyways I am going to offer this advice since it has been drilled into my head by so many people. The board we are both using "asrock extreme4 z77" we should keep an eye on. As it may not be the processor degrading, people are telling me that the board is using cheap capacitors. You just may be seeing the board weaken a bit as well due to overclocking. Nothing definite, but just another angle to keep an eye on. I will be watching this as well. If I start seeing vcore increases next year I will be swapping my mobo.


no worries, if that was true, chips would degrade all over the place by now,
HardwareDecoder's 4.5 ghz and 1.285 vcore isnt that high oc, or vcore,
theres plenty with higher oc's and way higher vcores on this forum









but yea, keep a eye on it, could be just the asrock mobo's,
using cheap capacitors, i dont know alot about asrock so


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I really hope not.... I really like this mobo









I'm hoping i was just 99.999999% stable and that last whea finally popped up and that little bit of vcore will fix it









the reason I ask about whea is it was a low load/idle error as all I was doing was talking to someone on teamspeak when it popped.

and yea im hitting 85c now on intel burn test ( never get anywhere near that on anything else) so I don't have much more vcore room to go and I really want 4.5 for the life of this chip.

I know LLC controls vdroop, does my vdroop from what I posted before look right ?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I really hope not.... I really like this mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping i was just 9999.9% stable and that last whea finally popped up and that little bit of vcore will fix it


prolly yes, even another notch up cant hurt, hows your temps ?
and, i think i could live with 1 whea error every 3 months ..lol
if you can do everything, and it dont crash or bsod ..well
you already did alot of prime testing, thats why i figured
just up it a bit, and leave the testing alone, but thats up to you of course

yea, i did prime testing for hours, looked good,
then i opened a browser or play a game, and it crashed,
the lower loads are another test if its stable or not,
even my bios is a test, it loads up to 20-30% depending on where you are in the bios,
bf3 is another good test ..lol

85C running IBT is good, np there,
yea, you never see that kind of temps,
if youre a normal daily user like me,
playing games, hanging around on OCN and such..lol..

the llc i cant say, have to ask others about that srry








LLC level 3 means nothing to me, if its the same like my Turbo setting, i would say leave it as it is now


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> prolly yes, even another notch up cant hurt, hows your temps ?
> and, i think i could live with 1 whea error every 3 months ..lol
> if you can do everything, and it dont crash or bsod ..well
> you already did alot of prime testing, thats why i figured
> just up it a bit, and leave the testing alone, but thats up to you of course
> yea, i did prime testing for hours, looked good,
> then i opened a browser or play a game, and it crashed,
> the lower loads are another test if its stable or not,
> even my bios is a test, it loads up to 20-30% depending on where you are in the bios,
> bf3 is another good test ..lol
> 85C running IBT is good, np there,
> yea, you never see that kind of temps,
> if youre a normal daily user like me,
> playing games, hanging around on OCN and such..lol..


I never see those temps in ANYTHING but IBT lol prime is 5-10c lower and usually 20-25c lower depending on FFT. encoding hd video is like 60c. gaming is very low. now you guys got me freaked my mobo is not as amazing as everyone who owns one thinks it is


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> now you guys got me freaked my mobo is not as amazing as everyone who owns one thinks it is


sorry ..i think it is a great mobo, looks really cool etc,
i just did a quick look at it, its in the top5 with everything so ..
dont freak out ok..lol


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> sorry ..i think it is a great mobo, looks really cool etc,
> i just did a quick look at it, its in the top5 with everything so ..
> dont freak out ok..lol


well when you hear " cheap capacitors " in an electronics component you love you can't help but freak a bit







hopefully if they are somewhat cheap (coulda fooled me based on how awesome this board is) they will last a good 3 years as i'm not planning on building a new rig till then.


----------



## VonDutch

i blame chronicfx ..lol

i quote,
"As it may not be the processor degrading, people are telling me that the board is using cheap capacitors. You just may be seeing the board weaken a bit as well due to overclocking."

i think he talked to some gigabyte or asus fanboys, they would say things like that ...hahaha









i used to have a Honda Goldwing,
everytime i met some Harley dudes, they where like, its a "jap" not a real motor ,
i thought it was a great bike tho, and always drove it with great pleasure ..see









dinnertime.. laters peeps


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i blame chronicfx ..lol
> i quote,
> "As it may not be the processor degrading, people are telling me that the board is using cheap capacitors. You just may be seeing the board weaken a bit as well due to overclocking."
> i think he talked to some gigabyte or asus fanboys, they would say things like that ...hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used to have a Honda Goldwing,
> everytime i met some Harley dudes, they where like, its a "jap" not a real motor ,
> i thought it was a great bike tho, and always drove it with great pleasure ..see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinnertime.. laters peeps


I will admit I am no expert in these things but there are some people who are, and most people tend to feel Sin0822 know his shizz when it comes to this stuff. Itmay be a bias towards Asrock but he has fueled a couple people to warn me about running higher voltage because I "have a weak board". Do I think my board is bad? No, because I purchased it.

Theres a link to a discussion about it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1271002/asrock-z77-vrm-phase-cooling-badly-needed

Who is right? Donnybrasco or sin0822?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I will admit I am no expert in these things but there are some people who are, and most people tend to feel Sin0822 know his shizz when it comes to this stuff. Itmay be a bias towards Asrock but he has fueled a couple people to warn me about running higher voltage because I "have a weak board". Do I think my board is bad? No, because I purchased it.
> Theres a link to a discussion about it:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1271002/asrock-z77-vrm-phase-cooling-badly-needed
> Who is right? Donnybrasco or sin0822?


first of, i hope you know i was joking with the, " I blame you"








you do realize HardwareDecoder is totally gonna freak out now with the link you provided









i just read through the thread 4 or 5x..
i really like Sin0822 , he knows what hes talking about..

first quote,
"Now the issue is that you are using sandy bridge, as many fail to realize,
sandy bridge uses more power than ivy bridge, and it OCes higher! hahaha ASRock must
have thought only power sipping Ivy Bridge would be used, and not power gulping Sandy Bridge."

so, the good thing about that is, youre using ivy..so less heat on the vrm's..
the threadstarter uses a 2500k

2nd quote
"asrock is actually very lucky that they are using an Intersil PWM, as the analog PWM
will help with efficiency and keep switching frequency generally low."

very lucky? i dont think the designers of the mobo where like,
lets use this with that, and maybe well get lucky,
they prolly thought about it very well, using this combi..

quote donny,
"My point is: There is no clear winner of this chip is better quality vs that chip.
All these options have their pros and cons for all the different characteristics of switching, charge,
capacitance, gate resistance, thermal resistance. One option will have a mix of better or worse
characteristics in which you have to choose for your design which is better for what you specified."

I am inclined to challenge your specific claim of lower quality mosfets used on this board.
It could be they needed this chip for other reasons than on-resistance.
Out of 3 options the one in question is in the middle for cost on digikey.
So cost is always an issue considering they are shipping out a very high volume but it is not the lowest in this case.

looks like he knows what hes talking about also,
i must say, im not that technical like they are.
but hes got some good points there too,
i think the truth is somewhere in the middle of those 2
i hope sin will respond to his post later, let them talk about it some more..

for us, for now, time will tell right..
can you and HardwareDecoder check how hot they are?
maybe think about some extra cooling on it

i guess theres some cons and pro with my Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H too,
bios related most of the time for me, doesnt mean its bad, or will blow up in my face one day, cause of the ocing ..


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> first of, i hope you know i was joking with the, " I blame you"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize HardwareDecoder is totally gonna freak out now with the link you provided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just read through the thread 4 or 5x..
> i really like Sin0822 , he knows what hes talking about..
> first quote,
> "Now the issue is that you are using sandy bridge, as many fail to realize,
> sandy bridge uses more power than ivy bridge, and it OCes higher! hahaha ASRock must
> have thought only power sipping Ivy Bridge would be used, and not power gulping Sandy Bridge."
> so, the good thing about that is, youre using ivy..so less heat on the vrm's..
> the threadstarter uses a 2500k
> 2nd quote
> "asrock is actually very lucky that they are using an Intersil PWM, as the analog PWM
> will help with efficiency and keep switching frequency generally low."
> very lucky? i dont think the designers of the mobo where like,
> lets use this with that, and maybe well get lucky,
> they prolly thought about it very well, using this combi..
> quote donny,
> "My point is: There is no clear winner of this chip is better quality vs that chip.
> All these options have their pros and cons for all the different characteristics of switching, charge,
> capacitance, gate resistance, thermal resistance. One option will have a mix of better or worse
> characteristics in which you have to choose for your design which is better for what you specified."
> I am inclined to challenge your specific claim of lower quality mosfets used on this board.
> It could be they needed this chip for other reasons than on-resistance.
> Out of 3 options the one in question is in the middle for cost on digikey.
> So cost is always an issue considering they are shipping out a very high volume but it is not the lowest in this case.
> looks like he knows what hes talking about also,
> i must say, im not that technical like they are.
> but hes got some good points there too,
> i think the truth is somewhere in the middle of those 2
> i hope sin will respond to his post later, let them talk about it some more..
> for us, for now, time will tell right..
> can you and HardwareDecoder check how hot they are?
> maybe think about some extra cooling on it?


I have never bothered to check how hot a vrm is, for one I don't have a laser temperature checker so idk how i'd tell if it was too hot. I can tell you this: I don't suffer from any problem priming, if my vcore is enough I will not BSOD/ have a worker stop in prime (even if the temps are 95c+ on the cores). Maybe that dude just got a bad board or his 2500k is somehow responsible?

my case cooling is like this, 2x 120 MM front intake. 1x top 120MM (switched to intake recently) hyper 212 evo 120MM fan on front of the heatsink (is this considered push or pull?) 1x 80MM (I think its def smaller than 120MM) rear exhaust. and obviously gpu/power supply has fans too. I dropped the 2x 120MM side fans cause of noise / diminishing return and haven't had any issues. afaik nothing has ever overheated on my board in the 5+ months i've had it at this point


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I have never bothered to check how hot it is. I can tell you this: I don't suffer from any problem priming, if my vcore is enough I will not BSOD/ have a worker stop in prime. Maybe that dude just got a bad board or his 2500k is somehow responsible?
> my case cooling is like this, 2x 120 MM front intake. 1x top 120MM (switched to intake recently) hyper 212 evo in front of the heatsink (pull i think) ? 1x 120MM rear exhaust. and obviously gpu/power supply has fans too. I dropped the 2x 120MM side fans cause of noise / diminishing return and haven't had any issues. afaik nothing has ever overheated on my board in the 5+ months i've had it at this point


yea, thats why i quoted the first one,
man, what a Q. about upping vcore some more can do ..lol
again, no worries, if you have to up vcore like every week from now ...maybe then,
kk, time to relax a bit, so much new info in my head ..lol


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, thats why i quoted the first one,
> man, what a Q. about upping vcore some more can do ..lol
> again, no worries, if you have to up vcore like every week from now ...maybe then,
> kk, time to relax a bit, so much new info in my head ..lol


haha Yea I keep popping in here from assassins creed 3. so the VRM is under this?


----------



## VonDutch

im not to technical, but i think they are here


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> im not to technical, but i think they are here


Your right Von they are right there under the HEAT SINKS lol mainly because they get hot sillies.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> im not to technical, but i think they are here


that would make sense since they are supposed to have to do with regulating power to the CPU right? hahaha. Like I said I Know ALMOST nothing about vrms.

That other piece looks like a heatsink too though.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> that would make sense since they are supposed to have to do with regulating power to the CPU right? hahaha. Like I said I Know ALMOST nothing about vrms.
> That other piece looks like a heatsink too though.


what you pointed out, is where the Z77 chipset is








needs cooling too..lol
i remember the northbridge on my gigabyte 990fx ud3 mobo was always very hot,
put a little fan on it later..


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Ahh, thats why this site is great most of what I know other than the basics of Pc's i've learned from here.


----------



## chronicfx

I have a shot those heatsinks with an IR gun on the surface. Never had anything past 85 degrees fahrenheit.

I will try it while priming small ffts for a little bit


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I have a shot those heatsinks with an IR gun on the surface. Never had anything past 85 degrees fahrenheit.
> I will try it while priming small ffts for a little bit


still thinking about that link you gave chronicfx,
the thread starter also says,

"http://www.gigabyte.com/microsite/68/tech_090814_p55_u-24.htm
This link shows a picture clearly the issue I am having possibly causing my BSOD 0x124"

the link goes to a GigaByte pic, showing 24 Phase Power VRM Design,
where sin later says, its not how many you have, but the quality..
its like he thinks, that he doesnt have enough of them

but he blames his BSOD 0x124 on overheating vrm's,
in my code list, this 0x124 means you have to up vcore some more,

the next poster in the thread says,
"Are the prime95 runs are failing on the same FFT size or at a random point?
*As VRMs can fully function at high temperatures*, it could also simply be a lack of CPU voltage."

so they can take some heat, not sure what their max temps are tho, 100-110C ?








k, done thinking about it ..lol i hope









found this too,

"n recent review of Z75 pro3 became clear that 2500K can run at maximum 4400Mhz offset -0.025V without throttling.

I suggest you do the same. Z77 Xtreme4 also throttled. it has to do with VRM temperature threshold set too low in early bioses or in hardware.

Less VRM phases means lower efficiency and more heat and with heat efficiency drops even more. 4+1 VRM compared to 8+2.

The 4 pin connector is posing the risk of melting the connector with 150 watt cpu under the Linpack load.

So precautions are set in place by asrock... No bios update should or could fix what lacks in hardware.

*1155 cpus are compatible but really this Z77/Z75 is meant for Ivy bridge a cpu < 100 watts overclocked*.

example:

lets take the base minimum overclock to be 2500K 1.2V 4.0Ghz that results around 100 watts under linpack11 or prime95 v27

So 4.4Ghz how much? you reckon?

1.32 volts needed for 4.4Ghz means you have 10% increase in voltage and 10% increase in clock.

power dissipated by a circuit increases with the square of the voltage applied.

How much? 100*(1.1*1.1)*1.1 results 33% increase in power consumption ~ 135 watts.

and so on. 20% overclock with 20% increase of voltage gives 100*(1.2*1.2)*1.2 ~ 175 watts.

take it to 5Ghz and consumption doubles and motherboard burns.. hope the +1Ghz was worth it.

Asrock should send you a 8+2 VRM motherboard instead. not a bios fix since yours is only able of 135 watts and you seem to be willing a little more than that. the 4500Mhz mark."

so, i guess the thread starter was right when he said,
"I cannot touch them because they are too hot. Apparently these are light for a i5-2500k."

hes right about that, like the info i posted above mentioned too,
on further search, someone else mentioned, they are made for "mild" oc's, about 4.5ghz,

i so hate myself sometimes, when i have a Q. in my head, i need to find a answer ..lol,
sorry if i flood the thread with this..


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Yea it sounds like that dude might not know about MOAR VCORE!


----------



## chronicfx

Asrock extreme4 is an 8+4 design. Also my 3570k overclocked uses about 191 watts at 4.9 and 1.416v if i use 1.08v as my stock vcore (I need 1.25 to run at 4.6 lol). Is that way too much for this board?

Calculator link:

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/tools.jsp


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Asrock extreme4 is an 8+4 design. Also my 3570k overclocked uses about 191 watts at 4.9 and 1.416v if i use 1.08v as my stock vcore (I need 1.25 to run at 4.6 lol). Is that way too much for this board?
> Calculator link:
> http://www.extreme.outervision.com/tools.jsp


what i read about till now, and what you and others said about it too, seems like it,
but whos to know, im not that technical, i can look for answers, and what i think is right,
by comparing what people say about things..

if 9 of 10 peeps say , this is right or this is wrong, i assume its like that,
but i still go through alot of reading/searching, before im sure about anything,
and maybe then i say ...yea, they are right..or wrong ..lol

i just dont know enough about this, to give a clear answer,
i only know about it for like ..2-3hours?








and it gives me a headache, all the technical talk..lol

but i wouldnt go out there warning people about it yet,
its not at all clear yet if the mobo degrades after a while , if you oc with it,
its only few posts here and there mentioning it,
and some of those only mention sin's post, and use that..(as a absolute truth)

o well, time to hit the hay..lol..nite


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> what Val says,
> and..adjusting PLL is like finding youre stable vcore,
> but lowering it a bit can make a oc stable, and get your
> temps a bit down, you have to try, some have it as low as 1.5V,
> i had 1.65-1.75V most of the time, now its back at 1.8V ..lol
> someone did tell me to put it back on 1.8V for higher OC's tho,
> but that was when i tried to get 4.8-4.9ghz oc's
> you can go over 1.8V, but i dont have experience with that,
> have to ask others about it..


I could use 1.50V PLL up to 4.9GHz, fully stable.
for 5GHz it required 1.55V PLL to be fully stable. for anything above I just use stock 1.80V to rule out instability coming from PLL









the difference in temps under load from lower PLL are very small, maybe 2-3C at most. it also helps some people to keep iGPU disabled (however in my case it didn't matter).

what matters most per vcore stability and demand is the HT - with it disabled the vcore demand on 3770K drops drastically, but so do the multi-threaded benchmarks as well LOL! another thing is the speed of memory! with 1600MHz on RAM the vcore demand will be lwoer than with RAM running 2400MHz (or 4 sticks as opposed to 2 sticks) - it's best visible at 5GHz+ clocks on CPU.

either way, just updating my status - my CPU has been sent and received by Intel RMA (under Intel's overclocking warranty plan this time), waiting for replacement and hoping to get something decent.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so i've been told to check out LLC level 2 as opposed to level 3. here is what i've discovered. 1, it reduces the droop of my core voltage (vdroop I believe) 2. it increases max temps by 2-3c atleast.

How do I know if I need level 2/3 I really need an explanation as I think i'm "high load" stable the only whea error i've gotten in 3 months was from low-load/idle. So does that mean I need to reduce my vdroop IE by using LLC level 2?

I'd guess no because vdroop is when you are at "high load"


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Can't get past 4.6ghz on my 3570k+D14 @ 70F-80F ambients.
> I have to up vCore outrageous amounts and it _still_ refuses to be stable. I locked in all the options in "CPU Voltage" options on my board at stock values and I'm using only the offset.
> Do I need to increase PLL voltage to get even higher frequencies? That's the only explanation other than I'm at my cooling limit (need to hit the offset 4-5 more times to get 4700 compared to 4600).
> 
> 
> 
> don't use offset to find you OC! Use manual and just keep trying untill you can do ibt or prime and the such.
> 
> Keep us informed!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Can't get past 4.6ghz on my 3570k+D14 @ 70F-80F ambients.
> I have to up vCore outrageous amounts and it _still_ refuses to be stable. I locked in all the options in "CPU Voltage" options on my board at stock values and I'm using only the offset.
> Do I need to increase PLL voltage to get even higher frequencies? That's the only explanation other than I'm at my cooling limit (need to hit the offset 4-5 more times to get 4700 compared to 4600).
> 
> 
> 
> what Val says,
> 
> and..adjusting PLL is like finding youre stable vcore,
> but lowering it a bit can make a oc stable, and get your
> temps a bit down, you have to try, some have it as low as 1.5V,
> i had 1.65-1.75V most of the time, now its back at 1.8V ..lol
> 
> someone did tell me to put it back on 1.8V for higher OC's tho,
> but that was when i tried to get 4.8-4.9ghz oc's
> you can go over 1.8V, but i dont have experience with that,
> have to ask others about it..
Click to expand...

What's wrong offset overclocking? It's actually more granular is it not? Implications meaning that you get lower voltages = less heat = higher OC?
http://rog.asus.com/51092012/overclocking/overclocking-using-offset-mode-for-cpu-core-voltage/


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> What's wrong offset overclocking? It's actually more granular is it not? Implications meaning that you get lower voltages = less heat = higher OC?
> http://rog.asus.com/51092012/overclocking/overclocking-using-offset-mode-for-cpu-core-voltage/


I prefer manual over offset for this reason alone.

When you bench or do testings and such you need more vcore to keep it stable while on offset. Hence the offset of so much vcore you need to be stable.

When you use manual you set it and click go. If it doesn't go its not enough. Manual makes it so you have total vcore control all the time at your decisions unlike offset where it changes the vcore itself.

Manual makes OCing and benching much easier than offset because you don't have to deal with the offset amount. Once you find a stable manual vcore THEN you use offset to give it some buffer room incase of a extremely busy spot or something like rendering while gaming.


----------



## BodenM

Manual > Offset, IMO. I hated overclocking on my friend's ASRock Extreme4-M Z77, purely because it has no manual voltage control, only Offset. In my board (with manual voltage control), his 3570K only needed 1.35V to get 4.5GHz, but no matter what we did on his board, Offset kept making the voltage shoot up to ~1.43V under load, and when it was idle, it would jump all over the place.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so i've been told to check out LLC level 2 as opposed to level 3. here is what i've discovered. 1, it reduces the droop of my core voltage (vdroop I believe) 2. it increases max temps by 2-3c atleast.
> How do I know if I need level 2/3 I really need an explanation as I think i'm "high load" stable the only whea error i've gotten in 3 months was from low-load/idle. So does that mean I need to reduce my vdroop IE by using LLC level 2?
> I'd guess no because vdroop is when you are at "high load"


If you're having instability at idle, you'd want to use less LLC. (In this case, level 3 is lower then level 2)

If you're using offset, try to use lower LLC (Level 5 is lowest, Level 1 highest).
If you're using Fixed, use whatever setting allows you to match your setting in bios with the actual reading in CPU-Z.

Increasing LLC is like increasing voltage at Load. It does not effect idling voltages. Hence, a lot of LLC would mean little voltages at idle and could cause instability.

I encountered this problem in my experiment to overclock via LLC in attempt to achieve super low idling voltages. It was stable at load, but not at idle. Reducing LLC and increasing Vcore accordingly, solved the issue.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> What's wrong offset overclocking? It's actually more granular is it not? Implications meaning that you get lower voltages = less heat = higher OC?
> http://rog.asus.com/51092012/overclocking/overclocking-using-offset-mode-for-cpu-core-voltage/


Offset fluctuates much more at higher overclocks and becomes increasingly difficult to achieve stability as a result. In most scenarios, Offset is better due to the lower voltages at idle (and hence lower temps), and lower power consumption, however the constant changes in Vcore at load make it less effective in achieving higher overclocks (compared to fixed).

From my experience, the voltage I required at 4.9Ghz was 1.36v for using offset. However, when i used fixed, i only required 1.32v. Offset required extra headroom to make up for the drops in voltages that would occur.
There was also no way I could achieve 5.0Ghz under 1.4V with offset, only fixed vcore worked.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> If you're having instability at idle, you'd want to use less LLC. (In this case, level 3 is lower then level 2)
> If you're using offset, try to use lower LLC (Level 5 is lowest, Level 1 highest).
> If you're using Fixed, use whatever setting allows you to match your setting in bios with the actual reading in CPU-Z.
> Increasing LLC is like increasing voltage at Load. It does not effect idling voltages. Hence, a lot of LLC would mean little voltages at idle and could cause instability.
> I encountered this problem in my experiment to overclock via LLC in attempt to achieve super low idling voltages. It was stable at load, but not at idle. Reducing LLC and increasing Vcore accordingly, solved the issue.


hrm so I might even want to try out LLC level 4? because LLC level 3 was close to the vcore setting in bios but actually like one notch lower in cpu z.

Im using fixed btw.

idk how instable I really am I only got the one low load/idle whea error in 3 months with the 1.285 vcore / llc level 3 so maybe I should just run 1.290 / llc level 3 for awhile??


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> hrm so I might even want to try out LLC level 4? because LLC level 3 was close to the vcore setting in bios but actually like one notch lower in cpu z.
> Im using fixed btw.
> idk how instable I really am I only got the one low load/idle whea error in 3 months with the 1.285 vcore / llc level 3 so maybe I should just run 1.290 / llc level 3 for awhile??


Yeah. If that's the case, a small bump is voltage should be fine.

I personally wouldn't worry so much if it's just the 1 lone Whea-error over 3 months. =]


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Yeah. If that's the case, a small bump is voltage should be fine.
> I personally wouldn't worry so much if it's just the 1 lone Whea-error over 3 months. =]


I know right, i'm just obsessive compulsive about it and I never wanted to see another one. I have it setup to pop up a box if one occurs and I was actually playing assassins creed 3 on the xbox while on teamspeak with some buddy's and I switched my tv back over to the pc and screamed FACK YOU WHEA!!!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I really hope not.... I really like this mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping i was just 99.999999% stable and that last whea finally popped up and that little bit of vcore will fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason I ask about whea is it was a low load/idle error as all I was doing was talking to someone on teamspeak when it popped.
> and yea im hitting 85c now on intel burn test ( never get anywhere near that on anything else) so I don't have much more vcore room to go and I really want 4.5 for the life of this chip.
> I know LLC controls vdroop, does my vdroop from what I posted before look right ?


HardwareDecoder my temps at 4.5GHz (1.28 Vcore + iGPU) using IBT were 95C - 98C, after delidding it's under 70C! I hovers in the 60's with only a few quick spikes to 70C.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> HardwareDecoder my temps at 4.5GHz (1.28 Vcore + iGPU) using IBT were 95C - 98C, after delidding it's under 70C! I hovers in the 60's with only a few quick spikes to 70C.


Those are still pretty high I have highest temps at 61C on 4.5 Ghz.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> HardwareDecoder my temps at 4.5GHz (1.28 Vcore + iGPU) using IBT were 95C - 98C, after delidding it's under 70C! I hovers in the 60's with only a few quick spikes to 70C.


what cooler? and I am man enough to admit i screwed up de-lidding my first 3570k. I knicked the green part and took off the smallest bit of metal and it only runs in single channel memory mode. I kinda got screwed I think it had so much glue on it I had to use way more pressure than I wanted







.So I gave that one to a buddy since he doesn't care and the performance is 99% the same for games anyway.

So i won't be de-lidding this one unfortunately







the one I screwed up I used liquid pro on it and yea it runs very cool @ 4.5ghz on the stock intel HS and he has been using it for a few months now.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> what cooler? and I am man enough to admit i screwed up de-lidding my first 3570k. I knicked the green part and took off the smallest bit of metal and it only runs in single channel memory mode. I kinda got screwed I think it had so much glue on it I had to use way more pressure than I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .So I gave that one to a buddy since he doesn't care and the performance is 99% the same for games anyway.
> So i won't be de-lidding this one unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one I screwed up I used liquid pro on it and yea it runs very cool @ 4.5ghz on the stock intel HS and he has been using it for a few months now.


The Zalman CNPS9500A for now, but I should have my loop up and running with my Supremacy CPU WB, EK-FC 480 GTX WB, EK-FB Asus M5E chipset WB, dual D5's and two Hardware Labs SR-1 560 radiators by the middle-end of November. I plan on two Keplers cards or maybe a dual card solution before next Summer!


----------



## Bigdale7

Super Pi 32M



Alright... have I done what I need to.. to join the 5.0 ghz club?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> HardwareDecoder my temps at 4.5GHz (1.28 Vcore + iGPU) using IBT were 95C - 98C, after delidding it's under 70C! I hovers in the 60's with only a few quick spikes to 70C.
> 
> 
> 
> what cooler? and I am man enough to admit i screwed up de-lidding my first 3570k. I knicked the green part and took off the smallest bit of metal and it only runs in single channel memory mode. I kinda got screwed I think it had so much glue on it I had to use way more pressure than I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .So I gave that one to a buddy since he doesn't care and the performance is 99% the same for games anyway.
> 
> So i won't be de-lidding this one unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one I screwed up I used liquid pro on it and yea it runs very cool @ 4.5ghz on the stock intel HS and he has been using it for a few months now.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that *HardwareDecoder*. I nicked my PCB during my first attempt on my first 3770K. Ouch!

But I learned from doing that how to do it right. I bought a second 3770K and it was very easy to do that one right. We do learn and improve. I bet you would do it better the second time too!


----------



## captvizcenzo

I've reach my temp barrier at 1.35V.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Sorry to hear that *HardwareDecoder*. I nicked my PCB during my first attempt on my first 3770K. Ouch!
> 
> But I learned from doing that how to do it right. I bought a second 3770K and it was very easy to do that one right. We do learn and improve. I bet you would do it better the second time too!


i rly wanna do it but i dont have $200 to lose right now and my chip isnt over heating so why bother....


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Super Pi 32M
> 
> Alright... have I done what I need to.. to join the 5.0 ghz club?


hey Bigdale..nice work









5ghz club is here
http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/5ghz-overclock-club
you need a cpu-z validation to get in, thats all


----------



## Bigdale7

Thanks for the heads-up VonDutch.. I ran it again with CPU validation and posted on the 5.0 club.


----------



## lilchronic

also ran this earlyer today


----------



## lilchronic

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2579756


----------



## Bigdale7

My highest ghz yet..5.2. Now this is getting Fun! Just thought I'd share with you all.. got a ways to go to catch up with VonDutch and Co.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> My highest ghz yet..5.2. Now this is getting Fun! Just thought I'd share with you all.. got a ways to go to catch up with VonDutch and Co.


lol ..









heres mine at 5.2ghz,


----------



## kmac20

I prefer CoreTemp. Is this acceptable?

I also prefer OCCT but I use prime95 as well so no issues with that.


----------



## kgtuning

Is this the correct format?


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

tempss.png 371k .png file


Here is mine.

Speed: 4.417mhz
vcore: 1.235 (bios)
PLL: 1.171 (bios)


----------



## shremi

KING MEEEEEEE









Just kidding ...

Do you think this would be safe to run 24/7 or i should go back to 5.0 ????



Thanks

Shremi


----------



## kgtuning




----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Is this the correct format?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good to me kgtuning









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*










nice


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KING MEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding ...
> Do you think this would be safe to run 24/7 or i should go back to 5.0 ????
> 
> Thanks
> Shremi


here you go..









No, its not safe to run prime 24/7 like that ..lol..just kidding..

well, hottest core 77C after 12H prime,
vcore 1.480V @ 5.1ghz..
tempted to say , yea, should be no problem at all..
others might disagree tho, you know how different thoughts are about whats
safe vcore or not ..lol
max safe vcore for me, what i recommend if asked, would be 1.45V vcore,
what vcore do you need if you run 5.0ghz ?

someone said elsewhere,
"just wait and see after a year+",
he never had a chip that he oced that didnt degrade
after that time period, time will tell i guess, its to early to say for sure..
but so far , so good, some here did crazy oc's vcore wise,
and run 1.5-1.55V vcore 24/7 so..


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> My highest ghz yet..5.2. Now this is getting Fun! Just thought I'd share with you all.. got a ways to go to catch up with VonDutch and Co.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine at 5.2ghz,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Great job guys! I can't get superPi to run past 5.1GHz!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Is this the correct format?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes. That is correct format. I'll record it when I get home.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tempss.png 371k .png file
> 
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> Speed: 4.417mhz
> vcore: 1.235 (bios)
> PLL: 1.171 (bios)


Good job! I get that recorded too when I get home from work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KING MEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding ...
> 
> Do you think this would be safe to run 24/7 or i should go back to 5.0 ????
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shremi


Wow. What a prime95 run *Shremi*! And of course you are delidded....to have those temps without exotic cooling you'd have to be!

Mixed info on the effects of vcore that high for long term usage. Seems fine for IB's for quick OC and bench runs. No harm or degragation reported yet anyway after months of us pushing those votages way higher than anyone ever expected. But long term, we just don't know yet. Maybe all our chips start to die a slow degrading life in a few months, or maybe they are just fine for years. Seems they are very tough chips. Either way, we are not going to keep these chips forever!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Super awsome run *kgtuning*!

You guys make me wish my new 3570K I just bought is a winner so I can keep up!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2579756


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://imgur.com/fBplL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2579756
Click to expand...

I like your prime stable run, and its better than my system can do, but I do not think it can be accepted due to the prime95 window not showing the start and finish time. Only RealTemp shows 12hrs and that needs to be verified through the prime95 window.

Check out Carlos Hilgert Ferrari in post #2506 or shremi in post #2507 for how the prime95 window is supposed to look.

You can ask the OP if it is OK as I am just recording the info for the OP for when he or mytoyotaco comes back.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I like your prime stable run, and its better than my system can do, but I do not think it can be accepted due to the prime95 window not showing the start and finish time. Only RealTemp shows 12hrs and that needs to be verified through the prime95 window.
> Check out Carlos Hilgert Ferrari in post #2506 or shremi in post #2507 for how the prime95 window is supposed to look.
> You can ask the OP if it is OK as I am just recording the info for the OP for when he or mytoyotaco comes back.


the firsrt picture shows 12hr 51min i dont no what u mean the only thing i see is that ppl have different is the seperate boxes for the workers.
the p95 shows 12 hrs


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the firsrt picture shows 12hr 51min i dont no what u mean the only thing i see is that ppl have different is the seperate boxes for the workers.
> the p95 shows 12 hrs


yea, all workers have to be visible, and the start and end time too,

i copied this a while ago, when i started ocing, maybe it helps









heres mine,

was accepted, so if you have it like that, should be good


----------



## lilchronic

o well i no im stable


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, all workers have to be visible, and the start and end time too,
> 
> i copied this a while ago, when i started ocing, maybe it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine,
> 
> was accepted, so if you have it like that, should be good


like this ?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I like your prime stable run, and its better than my system can do, but I do not think it can be accepted due to the prime95 window not showing the start and finish time. Only RealTemp shows 12hrs and that needs to be verified through the prime95 window.
> Check out Carlos Hilgert Ferrari in post #2506 or shremi in post #2507 for how the prime95 window is supposed to look.
> You can ask the OP if it is OK as I am just recording the info for the OP for when he or mytoyotaco comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> the firsrt picture shows 12hr 51min i dont no what u mean the only thing i see is that ppl have different is the seperate boxes for the workers.
> the p95 shows 12 hrs
Click to expand...

Yes, I see. Sorry! You look good to go! - Accepted!

(And your post above this is the more standard way that prime is displayed for this)


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the firsrt picture shows 12hr 51min i dont no what u mean the only thing i see is that ppl have different is the seperate boxes for the workers.
> the p95 shows 12 hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, all workers have to be visible, and the start and end time too,
> 
> i copied this a while ago, when i started ocing, maybe it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine,
> 
> was accepted, so if you have it like that, should be good
Click to expand...

Very good post on how it is supposed to be done VonDutch! Thanks!









I hope it helps others to do it the right way and not waste 12+ hours on running prime to end up not getting accepted.....


----------



## Roboyto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Your chip does look fine, and you have all you need to be accepted as Ivy Bridge Stable! I'll add you to my spreadsheet for the OP. Good job.


I've done a bit of tweaking and meddling around with my 3570k and the BIOS on my Z77 Extreme6. I don't think I'm going to be able to make that magical 5GHz mark. It took an additional .095V, Fixed Voltage, to move up from 4.5 to 4.7GHz, which made me leary even though it ran stable for about 3.5-4 hours, at which point I decided to try for the "pro clock". Finally got it to boot into windows 5.0GHz @ 1.475, but it wasn't long lived as CCC and Windows sidebar crashed immediately after hanging at the Windows logo for a few extra seconds. I was tickling 100C just from loading Windows... I had set CoreTemp to alert me and shut her down for 95C, so an overheating popup was the first thing I saw.

I started reducing volts and am still stable at 1.248V for the 4.5GHz clock, .032 less than my stability run, with RAM down to 1600 @ 1.5V With 9-9-9-27 timings; previously 2000 @ 1.6 and 11-11-11-30. Drop in volts reduced temps 5-10C depending on which core. Idle temps are high 20s to low 30s while full load with fans on 'whisper mode' aren't breaking 70; compared to fans running @ 90% for when I did the stability run.

If I can keep dropping volts and temps for the 4.5 I'm wondering if delidding is even worth the risk...I bet I could get 4.8, but that's not 5! Grumble!








I don't think its worth the extra voltage for a 200-300MHz gain...? If I delid it would more than likely bring the temps under control, but how dangerous is it to push 1.475+ Volts through these chips?

Thoughts, comments and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> o well i no im stable


You need to lay off that pot.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> You need to lay off that pot.


haha.


----------



## lagittaja

I figured I'd share this even though it's just IBT.. Just a quick 'n' dirty test run to see where I can get with stock voltage.
Will do a proper P95 run later this week/end when I get my new Samsung ram








Cooling is Thermalright True Spirit with single Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm push. Ambient ~25*C
Batch is 3222B508, manufactured in Costa Rica


E: Delidding will be done at one point, along with better cooling. For now I think I will stay at 4.3Ghz, all I really need and the voltage is so low






















Oh and by the way munaim1, care to delete my submission from the Sandy Stable club spreadsheet? Sold it like 6 months ago lol.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I figured I'd share this even though it's just IBT.. Just a quick 'n' dirty test run to see where I can get with stock voltage.
> Will do a proper P95 run later this week/end when I get my new Samsung ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling is Thermalright True Spirit with single Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm push. Ambient ~25*C
> Batch is 3222B508, manufactured in Costa Rica
> 
> E: Delidding will be done at one point, along with better cooling. For now I think I will stay at 4.3Ghz, all I really need and the voltage is so low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way munaim1, care to delete my submission from the Sandy Stable club spreadsheet? Sold it like 6 months ago lol.


Nice







and welcome








Finland? thats even colder then where i live ...lol


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Those were awesome scores! Really loved seeing them. I hope they count for the spreadsheet. Remember to put up some kind of watermark on your screenshots when you do things like that.


gee..It says in OP HWbot link is good enough.
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2303167_schmuckley_superpi_core_i5_3570k_6sec_427ms
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2303170_schmuckley_superpi_32m_core_i5_3570k_6min_12sec_279ms
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2303176_schmuckley_wprime_1024m_core_i5_3570k_174sec_394ms
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2303175_schmuckley_wprime_32m_core_i5_3570k_5sec_274ms


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Those were awesome scores! Really loved seeing them. I hope they count for the spreadsheet. Remember to put up some kind of watermark on your screenshots when you do things like that.
> 
> 
> 
> gee..It says in OP HWbot link is good enough.
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2303167_schmuckley_superpi_core_i5_3570k_6sec_427ms
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2303170_schmuckley_superpi_32m_core_i5_3570k_6min_12sec_279ms
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2303176_schmuckley_wprime_1024m_core_i5_3570k_174sec_394ms
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2303175_schmuckley_wprime_32m_core_i5_3570k_5sec_274ms
Click to expand...

Excellent! Very good to see those as they are good enough, as are your scores! Great job *Schmuckley*! ....and - Accepted!!!


----------



## Andrios

Hi, has the spreadsheet been updated?

Thanks!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrios*
> 
> Hi, has the spreadsheet been updated?
> Thanks!


i dont think so yet,
were waiting for mrtoyotaco to return from moving house,
should be any day now









PCWargamer is keeping track of everything till he does


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Very good post on how it is supposed to be done VonDutch! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it helps others to do it the right way and not waste 12+ hours on running prime to end up not getting accepted.....


Youre welcome









yea, doing 12/24H prime run and not get accepted when youre done is no fun..
any word from mytoyotaco yet?


----------



## lagittaja

It's so tiny!









So yesterday I figured hell why not, let's make sure my OC is stable so I can focus on overclocking the ram.
Downloaded P95 27.7.
Custom blend with 6Gb ram, five minutes in I get a WHEA error and few seconds later one worker fails. I upped the voltage one notch so now I'm running 1.104v (1.105v in bios).
Prime has been going since 2:29AM and now it's 14:14. *I'll let it churn for another 6 hours* and then remove current Corsair Vengeance LP 1600/CL9 and install this new Samsung ram.



P.S. Damn it's expensive this side of the pond, it cost me 72,75€ or ~92USD


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Very good post on how it is supposed to be done VonDutch! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it helps others to do it the right way and not waste 12+ hours on running prime to end up not getting accepted.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, doing 12/24H prime run and not get accepted when youre done is no fun..
> any word from mytoyotaco yet?
Click to expand...

No word yet from mytoyotaco, but I will have a pretty big spreadsheet of bench's and prime stable runs for him when he returns!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> No word yet from mytoyotaco, but I will have a pretty big spreadsheet of bench's and prime stable runs for him when he returns!


If possible, could you kindly send me the data and I'll see if I have time today to get those submissions in the spreadsheet.

Thanks


----------



## lagittaja

Does this screenshot qualify?

*snip*

I still have prime running so if there is something to change with the stuff showing, please let me know soon so I can shutdown my rig and install my new ram























Edit.
Let's make it 19hours


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Does this screenshot qualify?
> 
> *snip*
> 
> I still have prime running so if there is something to change with the stuff showing, please let me know soon so I can shutdown my rig and install my new ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.
> Let's make it 19hours


Looking good! - I'd say you are Accepted!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> No word yet from mytoyotaco, but I will have a pretty big spreadsheet of bench's and prime stable runs for him when he returns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If possible, could you kindly send me the data and I'll see if I have time today to get those submissions in the spreadsheet.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Will do. I'll attach on a PM. I bet everyone will be happy to finally see their OCing posted for all to see!!!









Edit: sent PM w/file - let me know if you get it or not....


----------



## lilchronic

wish me luck lol. hopefully my temps dont hit 90c. im really not to comfertable wth temps over 80c but [email protected]#k it i want to no how stable this is


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wish me luck lol. hopefully my temps dont hit 90c. im really not to comfertable wth temps over 80c but [email protected]#k it i want to no how stable this is


you should still be fine with 85-90C max with the peaks, while running prime








drools looking at vcore


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wish me luck lol. hopefully my temps dont hit 90c. im really not to comfertable wth temps over 80c but [email protected]#k it i want to no how stable this is


Looking good so far. And your temps are not bad - you can run in the 80C+ range with prime testing - no problem. It will never get that high with your games at that OC and vcore.

Nice OC too at that vcore. If you want it to be at 5GHz, then check you BIOS Spread Spectrum is Disabled as your Blck is at 99.x probably due to that. Or if you have already disabled that, then manually set you Blck to 100.1 so you won't be at 4.9999MHz.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looking good! - I'd say you are Accepted!












So should I call it Stable or Super Stable









By the way, been testing my new ram and right now running 2140/11-11-11-28-1T. Had to bump my VCCSA/IO voltage few notches up, at auto it was around 1.06v, I bumped it straight to the 1.096v area, should be safe right?
Somewhere I read that you should stay below 1.15v on that voltage?

If I have some time tomorrow I'll try 2400.
And when I settle on my RAM OC, I'll do another P95 run just for the hell of it so my submission won't say 1600Mhz LOL


----------



## ChronoBodi

im on 1.415 vCore... im fine with 85c, as long as it works i don't care.

what you guys think?


----------



## lagittaja

Kinda high voltage but that's just me.

On another note.. I'm doing some quick 'n' dirty testing to see my limits..
46x works with 1.248v
48x almost with 1.248
50x worked for a while with 1.320, bumping it to 1.350v now








Temps with 46/1.248v were erm 94*C on the hottest core, 48/1.300v was maxing 101*C on the hottest core before it bsod'd.

E: Temps are a problem. Gotta delid and buy better cooler.


----------



## Valgaur

So finally running xp. And I have a tiny oc of 4.5 and haven't tightened my ram yet either and got a wprime time of 5.781. Im pleased


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looking good so far. And your temps are not bad - you can run in the 80C+ range with prime testing - no problem. It will never get that high with your games at that OC and vcore.
> Nice OC too at that vcore. If you want it to be at 5GHz, then check you BIOS Spread Spectrum is Disabled as your Blck is at 99.x probably due to that. Or if you have already disabled that, then manually set you Blck to 100.1 so you won't be at 4.9999MHz.




ok that crashed in about 8 - 91/2 hrs so i upped the offset to +0.100 instead of +0.085 and im goimg to play arma2 dayz bounty then run prime tonight while its cold out with my window open:thumb:
i also set the bclk from 100.0 to 100.1


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Kinda high voltage but that's just me.
> On another note.. I'm doing some quick 'n' dirty testing to see my limits..
> 46x works with 1.248v
> 48x almost with 1.248
> 50x worked for a while with 1.320, bumping it to 1.350v now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps with 46/1.248v were erm 94*C on the hottest core, 48/1.300v was maxing 101*C on the hottest core before it bsod'd.
> E: Temps are a problem. Gotta delid and buy better cooler.


jeez i got high volts and i never reached over 85c, what's with your setup?


----------



## lagittaja

Mine is not delidded yet and cooling is True Spirit with a single 1850rpm Gentle Typhoon LOL
Ambient is also 25*C


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looking good! - I'd say you are Accepted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So should I call it Stable or Super Stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, been testing my new ram and right now running 2140/11-11-11-28-1T. Had to bump my VCCSA/IO voltage few notches up, at auto it was around 1.06v, I bumped it straight to the 1.096v area, should be safe right?
> Somewhere I read that you should stay below 1.15v on that voltage?
> 
> If I have some time tomorrow I'll try 2400.
> And when I settle on my RAM OC, I'll do another P95 run just for the hell of it so my submission won't say 1600Mhz LOL
Click to expand...

Calling it stable or super stable is up to you. I think your mem settings are OK. I hope you can get stable at 2400. Very ambitious for 1600's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> im on 1.415 vCore... im fine with 85c, as long as it works i don't care.
> 
> what you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good for 4.7!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looking good so far. And your temps are not bad - you can run in the 80C+ range with prime testing - no problem. It will never get that high with your games at that OC and vcore.
> Nice OC too at that vcore. If you want it to be at 5GHz, then check you BIOS Spread Spectrum is Disabled as your Blck is at 99.x probably due to that. Or if you have already disabled that, then manually set you Blck to 100.1 so you won't be at 4.9999MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok that crashed in about 8 - 91/2 hrs so i upped the offset to +0.100 instead of +0.085 and im goimg to play arma2 dayz bounty then run prime tonight while its cold out with my window open:thumb:
> i also set the bclk from 100.0 to 100.1
Click to expand...

Bummer about the crash. We have all been through that. All we can do is bump the vcore and try again the next night!


----------



## NamesLucky

Hey guys, I'm trying to stabilize a high multiplier. The issue is not temps, but the voltage, I was hoping to get more headroom after stabilizing this multiplier to try for a higher one before hitting the 1.5v limit Id love a few opinions on some things:

1) I'm using offset mode with extra voltage applied mostly to turbo voltage, and some to core offset. Is offset still recommended for 48+ multipliers, or is fixed better? All turbo vs some core?

2)Also, after reading this http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=46502, I have set LLC to lowest correction setting. Have you guys found LLC to be necessary if voltage is adjusted accordingly?

3) I haven't seen a prime worker stop/bsod/freeze for about .03v, but I keep getting WHEA errors. Any known way to defeat these, or do they just need more vcore?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bebimbap

use fixed first, then think about offset. additionally your max voltage with offset will be higher than your max voltage with fixed, it's just the way offset works.


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> use fixed first, then think about offset. additionally your max voltage with offset will be higher than your max voltage with fixed, it's just the way offset works.


Thanks for the reply! I have been tempted to try fixed, but have heard offset was better. However golden chip or not considering you reached 5.0Ghz stable on air I'll be taking your advice! Also, I believe that I get freezes at any pll voltage under 1.89v, is this common, or is it something to do with my mobo quality (Asrock z77 extreme 4)? I see many people running low pll <1.8v voltage to keep temps down, but I get freezes (no bsod/worker stop). I"m also running 12Gb ram SLI gtx 670s, not sure if this weighs into CPU OCing much. Any comment on LLC, should it matter? Also, I have all other voltages (Vccsa/Vccio/ect) on auto, did you need to adjust these for 5.0Ghz?


----------



## bebimbap

I kept things really simple.
the 2nd highest CPU LLC,
set current capability to max,
cpu power phase to max,
vrm protection threshold to max,
cpu power thermal control to max,
cpu power duty control to max
change cpu PLL overvoltage to enable.
and change multi one at a time and test.
everything else on what ever default was.
and the only voltage I changed was vcore.


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I kept things really simple.
> the 2nd highest CPU LLC,
> set current capability to max,
> cpu power phase to max,
> vrm protection threshold to max,
> cpu power thermal control to max,
> cpu power duty control to max
> change cpu PLL overvoltage to enable.
> and change multi one at a time and test.
> everything else on what ever default was.
> and the only voltage I changed was vcore.


Thanks for the help again. I'm running similar settings (called somewhat different on Asrock). I just came home to find a crashed prime after 3.5hours. I tried fixed mode, but quickly got errors running at identical load voltage reading in cpu-z as offset, maybe I'm doing something wrong. What are your c-state settings for fixed if you don't mind me asking all these questions? Does anyone else know if disabling the first C1E state helps overclock when in offset or fixed mode?

I'm currently attempting a lower multiplier but 102Bclk run to see if that helps me get to my target. I'm currently gunning for 5.1Ghz. I don't have a great chip, but I do have a 8000 btu AC









Update: Failed 102Bclk after 2 hours. I have tried disabling C1E state, but that made it worse. I'm at the 1.5v limit trying to stabilize 5.1Ghz. The small fft sizes seem to be getting me the most, which is also when I see my highest temps (50s/low60s). I feel like I'm close, but it's just out of reach








I don't see many people posting their attempts here, if this isn't the thread for this kind of stuff, please let me know.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Thanks for the help again. I'm running similar settings (called somewhat different on Asrock). I just came home to find a crashed prime after 3.5hours. I tried fixed mode, but quickly got errors running at identical load voltage reading in cpu-z as offset, maybe I'm doing something wrong. What are your c-state settings for fixed if you don't mind me asking all these questions? Does anyone else know if disabling the first C1E state helps overclock when in offset or fixed mode?
> I'm currently attempting a lower multiplier but 102Bclk run to see if that helps me get to my target. I'm currently gunning for 5.1Ghz. I don't have a great chip, but I do have a 8000 btu AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Failed 102Bclk after 2 hours. I have tried disabling C1E state, but that made it worse. I'm at the 1.5v limit trying to stabilize 5.1Ghz. The small fft sizes seem to be getting me the most, which is also when I see my highest temps (50s/low60s). I feel like I'm close, but it's just out of reach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see many people posting their attempts here, if this isn't the thread for this kind of stuff, please let me know.


its ok to post here








i disabled c3/c6 for oc's, they are the "deeper" sleep states,
for very high oc, i disabled them all, used fixed vcore,
once i had it stable, i enabled eist and c1 again, and switched to offset..

EIST(desktop) dynamically increase/decrease its clock speed between its minimum clock and its normal operating frequency, as well as voltage, in order to optimize for power consumption.
in other words a performance reduction while using the system, the system may feel you don't need full power. drats just heard a drop out.

C1E Halt: while similar reduces Clock speed by adjusting the multiplier (Core clock to system bus ratio) and to some degree VID. (voltage) this is a more common occurrence with light use
or on today case of Multicore shutting down a core or 2.

C3, C6. *This is a deeper sleep with a complete core(s) shut down* (Gate off) and no voltage/Data at all. harder to recover from quickly, previous data is cached elsewhere and needs to be re-cached in L3 memory
to re initialize full muliticore, multithread use. Part of Core parking

using blck when ocing could make a oc unstable also, did you try run it with 100 blck?
hows your ram, do you use xmp profile?
youre prolly not doing anything wrong, might be you need more vcore to make the oc stable,
maybe take it down to 5.0ghz, just to see what you need for vcore to make that stable first,
also to get a idea whats needed for the 5.1ghz oc


----------



## NamesLucky

Thanks for that information! I'm thinking of dropping back to 5.0Ghz, but I feel so close to that 5.1Ghz. I think I could do it by 1.53v, but I really don't want to degrade this chip, as I'd be around 70C through small ffts. I usually run at 100bclk, the 102 was a brief experiment. I was hoping that this cooling system that I built would take me into the >5.0Ghz region, but I'm thinking that may be asking too much.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Thanks for that information! I'm thinking of dropping back to 5.0Ghz, but I feel so close to that 5.1Ghz. I think I could do it by 1.53v, but I really don't want to degrade this chip, as I'd be around 70C through small ffts. I usually run at 100bclk, the 102 was a brief experiment. I was hoping that this cooling system that I built would take me into the >5.0Ghz region, but I'm thinking that may be asking too much.


youre still good temp wise, 70C isnt a problem..
i have to ask, what chip do you have? im talking about ivy of course..lol
if its only for benching, i see no problem going over 1.52V vcore for a bit,
i went all the way up to 1.85V vcore, when i did 5.5ghz, on air ..haha
but that was just for brief moments ..

hokies is running his chip 5.1ghz, 1.55V vcore i think, 24/7
but to make sure your chip doesnt degrade,
stay under the 1.5V vcore for 24/7 oc's, we dont know much yet
about on how the chip will run in a year orso, when oced outside adviced specs


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Thanks for that information! I'm thinking of dropping back to 5.0Ghz, but I feel so close to that 5.1Ghz. I think I could do it by 1.53v, but I really don't want to degrade this chip, as I'd be around 70C through small ffts. I usually run at 100bclk, the 102 was a brief experiment. I was hoping that this cooling system that I built would take me into the >5.0Ghz region, but I'm thinking that may be asking too much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> youre still good temp wise, 70C isnt a problem..
> i have to ask, what chip do you have? im talking about ivy of course..lol
> if its only for benching, i see no problem going over 1.52V vcore for a bit,
> i went all the way up to 1.85V vcore, when i did 5.5ghz, on air ..haha
> but that was just for brief moments ..
> hokies is running his chip 5.1ghz, 1.55V vcore i think, 24/7
> but to make sure your chip doesnt degrade,
> stay under the 1.5V vcore for 24/7 oc's, we dont know much yet
> about on how the chip will run in a year orso, when oced outside adviced specs


Agreed if you have an ivy..... I wanna know what vcore your running. those temps are awesome....


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> youre still good temp wise, 70C isnt a problem..
> i have to ask, what chip do you have? im talking about ivy of course..lol
> if its only for benching, i see no problem going over 1.52V vcore for a bit,
> i went all the way up to 1.85V vcore, when i did 5.5ghz, on air ..haha
> but that was just for brief moments ..
> hokies is running his chip 5.1ghz, 1.55V vcore i think, 24/7
> but to make sure your chip doesnt degrade,
> stay under the 1.5V vcore for 24/7 oc's, we dont know much yet
> about on how the chip will run in a year orso, when oced outside adviced specs


I have 3570k, and I have 12Gb G.skill ripjaws @ 1600 for ram, non-overclocked. Does my rig not show up like everyone else's I thought I just couldn't see my own. How does Hokie keep his chip cool?! I can't imagine what my temps would be on air or water. Has he submitted for the stable club? I may try to get it to stabilize with 1.52-1.53v, but prolly not run it 24/7. I'm pretty confident that I can get a nice cool <45C load temp stable for 5.0Ghz at around ~1.4v, I guess that's worth the time I put into this cooler.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> I have 3570k, and I have 12Gb G.skill ripjaws @ 1600 for ram, non-overclocked. Does my rig not show up like everyone else's I thought I just couldn't see my own. How does Hokie keep his chip cool?! I can't imagine what my temps would be on air or water. Has he submitted for the stable club? I may try to get it to stabilize with 1.52-1.53v, but prolly not run it 24/7. I'm pretty confident that I can get a nice cool <45C load temp stable for 5.0Ghz at around ~1.4v, I guess that's worth the time I put into this cooler.


He's delidded....are you delidded? if not.... the hell. what temps are you getting. you sure they aren't gpu temps?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> I have 3570k, and I have 12Gb G.skill ripjaws @ 1600 for ram, non-overclocked. Does my rig not show up like everyone else's I thought I just couldn't see my own.


ok on the ram, sometimes running xmp profile mess up oc's too,
i dont see your rig..click on your name, right upper corner,
scroll all the way down till you see, "your rigs", click create new rig,
dont forget to save, when youre done ..lol


----------



## NamesLucky

Haha, ya I'm sure they are not GPu temps, those never read since they are always below 0C. I am delidded, and running a custom 8000btu AC liquid cooler I built. I haven't seen over 63C at 1.5V, and like I said I never broke 50C at 1.4v.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Haha, ya I'm sure they are not GPu temps, those never read since they are always below 0C. I am delidded, and running a custom 8000btu AC liquid cooler I built. I haven't seen over 63C at 1.5V, and like I said I never broke 50C at 1.4v.


Okay that explains it all lol


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Okay that explains it all lol


Lol I had this same conversation about the other night. I was like wth?


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Okay that explains it all lol


I set up my rig in my profile, its not showing up in my sig for some reason. I'm going to try for 5.1Ghz tonight going up to ~1.53v. Hope it works otherwise it's back down to 5.0Ghz for my submission. Has Hokie submitted his 24/7 5.1Ghz, is he on water or exotic like me?

Also....this batch# requirment, I know I have a costa rica chip, but I don't think I have box anymore, do I really need to pull the CPU? It's 5x the job as normal person since I have all the insulation waterproof stuff that would need replaced. I will look for box, but will this hold me back from submission?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> I set up my rig in my profile, its not showing up in my sig for some reason. I'm going to try for 5.1Ghz tonight going up to ~1.53v. Hope it works otherwise it's back down to 5.0Ghz for my submission. Has Hokie submitted his 24/7 5.1Ghz, is he on water or exotic like me?


H100 like myself.


----------



## NamesLucky

H100, wow very impressed with that. I had one for my failed sub zero oil cooling experiment, never tried it in air. I shoulda kept it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> H100, wow very impressed with that. I had one for my failed sub zero oil cooling experiment, never tried it in air. I shoulda kept it.


I bench at 5.3 with my h100


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I bench at 5.3 with my h100


Dang, thats impressive. I haven't really got into that quick benching stuff yet, but I know it will only be a matter of time before I do. I've been addicted to overclocking and extreme cooling since I started about 2 years ago.


----------



## NamesLucky

Finally hit 5.1Ghz. Temps are higher than I expected, I think my cooler met its match, never topped 50C @ 5.0Ghz. Please let me know if you guys think I have everything required so I can shut this thing off.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> 
> Finally hit 5.1Ghz. Temps are higher than I expected, I think my cooler met its match, never topped 50C @ 5.0Ghz. Please let me know if you guys think I have everything required so I can shut this thing off.


Nice run! Missing the batch number, but a good achievement nonetheless. =]
You might end up needing to take out your chip if you can't find your box.


----------



## NamesLucky

Taking my chip out is an ordeal with my insulation/waterproofing. Will I have to re-run if I cannot find the box?


----------



## NamesLucky

Woo! found my box! So happy I don't gotta re-do or take my chip out. Here is new submission with batch number in notepad.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Woo! found my box! So happy I don't gotta re-do or take my chip out. Here is new submission with batch number in notepad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


"Lucky" you ...lol gratz man, looks great


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Woo! found my box! So happy I don't gotta re-do or take my chip out. Here is new submission with batch number in notepad.


now i gotta go for a 5.2 run damn you







i wanted the crown to myself jk

nice run but i prefer a little lower for a 24/7 clock how much vcore do you need for 5.0 ????


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> now i gotta go for a 5.2 run damn you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted the crown to myself jk
> nice run but i prefer a little lower for a 24/7 clock how much vcore do you need for 5.0 ????


Ya I will most likely run 5.0 24/7 as I only need 1.4v (I think this can come down a bit as well as it isn't optimized). Trying at 1.38v now and I only see a max temp of 46C, which is much nicer than 77C! I am jealous of your guys' abilities to reach 5.1 on water (and hokie's h100), I had to muscle through with my cooler. 5.2 is def out of the question for my chip, so no competition up there.


----------



## lilchronic

well ive been running 5 ghz @1.375 for about 2 days now without any problems so here we go lets see if i can pass 12 hrs prime 95.
i tried twice before with a lil less vcore and they only made it about 8 hrs.


----------



## Leyaena

I'd love to apply!

12 hours of regular prime95 blend:


----------



## scutzi128

I think I got a decent 3770k. I am running 4.9ghz @ 1.3v. Testing for long term prime stability now (12hr) then going for 5.0 ghz. My temps are a little high at 87*c max on the hottest core. I am going to delid once I find my max oc so I can see the difference in temperatures.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I think I got a decent 3770k. I am running 4.9ghz @ 1.3v. Testing for long term prime stability now (12hr) then going for 5.0 ghz. My temps are a little high at 87*c max on the hottest core. I am going to delid once I find my max oc so I can see the difference in temperatures.


looks promising








prolly need less then 1.4V vcore for 5.0ghz,
you know how much more vcore you needed between 4.8 and 4.9ghz?

dang, im so jealous now, looking at some of the posts on this page,
high OC's, low vcore..
i needed about 1.510V vcore to make 4.9ghz prime stable, full run that is,
temps stayed around 80C, with my simple Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Push/Pull, but delidded of course..lol

heres a bench i did to try beat that xeon in cinebench,

but i needed 1.6V vcore to make the cinebench run









so i can "only" run 4.8-4.9ghz 24/7 , but i dont feel i have a bad chip in any way..lol


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I think I got a decent 3770k. I am running 4.9ghz @ 1.3v. Testing for long term prime stability now (12hr) then going for 5.0 ghz. My temps are a little high at 87*c max on the hottest core. I am going to delid once I find my max oc so I can see the difference in temperatures.


Nice voltages, if you delid I bet you will have no problem hitting 5.0Ghz 24/7. You might even be able to do 5.1 under 1.5v if your cpu doesn't have a wall. As for delidding, this video gave me confidence since I KNEW i would be more careful than him, and his still ran! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMzzUuvKWPM&feature=related.
Also, if stability can be reached with lower LLC (after increasing volts to previous max) try that, it should help with temps by 4-5C, I linked a post a few pages back showing the difference in LLC vs none.
Good luck man!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Nice voltages, if you delid I bet you will have no problem hitting 5.0Ghz 24/7. You might even be able to do 5.1 under 1.5v if your cpu doesn't have a wall. As for delidding, this video gave me confidence since I KNEW i would be more careful than him, and his still ran! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMzzUuvKWPM&feature=related.
> Also, if stability can be reached with lower LLC (after increasing volts to previous max) try that, it should help with temps by 4-5C, I linked a post a few pages back showing the difference in LLC vs none.
> Good luck man!


I have a whole thread made to help people delid.

Check my signature.


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I have a whole thread made to help people delid.
> Check my signature.


Yes, my link was by NO MEANS a guide in any way, shape or form. Valgaur's thread is the best inofrmation on delidding ivy bridge, and was key to me doing my own.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Yes, my link was by NO MEANS a guide in any way, shape or form. Valgaur's thread is the best inofrmation on delidding ivy bridge, and was key to me doing my own.


Thats why I made it for you guys!


----------



## NamesLucky

Anyone know if/when we will get the next round of acceptances and rejections? OP/stand-in coming back soon?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> I'd love to apply!
> 
> 12 hours of regular prime95 blend:


Looks good to me *Leyaena*. I note your Real Temp time is little less than 12hrs, but your prime95 times look OK enough for me to tell you did run for 12hrs. Good job! And I'd think you were Accepted!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I think I got a decent 3770k. I am running 4.9ghz @ 1.3v. Testing for long term prime stability now (12hr) then going for 5.0 ghz. My temps are a little high at 87*c max on the hottest core. I am going to delid once I find my max oc so I can see the difference in temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> looks promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prolly need less then 1.4V vcore for 5.0ghz,
> you know how much more vcore you needed between 4.8 and 4.9ghz?
> 
> dang, im so jealous now, looking at some of the posts on this page,
> high OC's, low vcore..
> i needed about 1.510V vcore to make 4.9ghz prime stable, full run that is,
> temps stayed around 80C, with my simple Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B Push/Pull, but delidded of course..lol
> 
> heres a bench i did to try beat that xeon in cinebench,
> 
> but i needed 1.6V vcore to make the cinebench run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i can "only" run 4.8-4.9ghz 24/7 , but i dont feel i have a bad chip in any way..lol
Click to expand...

*VonDutch* - I like that cinebench 5.1GHz run! Good job man! I have also recorded it for the bench section as you put your OCN name on i this time!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Anyone know if/when we will get the next round of acceptances and rejections? OP/stand-in coming back soon?


*NamesLucky* - I have been on vacation for holidays and other life issues, so I have gotten behind. Also, the OP asked for the spreadsheet I was keeping and I was thinking maybe the OP or mrtoyotaco would start keeping records again soon, but still not happening. So I have recorded a couple more people since then. - did I miss yours? If so, what post number is it?


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looks good to me *Leyaena*. I note your Real Temp time is little less than 12hrs, but your prime95 times look OK enough for me to tell you did run for 12hrs. Good job! And I'd think you were Accepted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VonDutch* - I like that cinebench 5.1GHz run! Good job man! I have also recorded it for the bench section as you put your OCN name on i this time!!!
> *NamesLucky* - I have been on vacation for holidays and other life issues, so I have gotten behind. Also, the OP asked for the spreadsheet I was keeping and I was thinking maybe the OP or mrtoyotaco would start keeping records again soon, but still not happening. So I have recorded a couple more people since then. - did I miss yours? If so, what post number is it?


Post 2570, and no problem, I wasn't complaining I was just wondering. I'm excited to put this club in my sig!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looks good to me *Leyaena*. I note your Real Temp time is little less than 12hrs, but your prime95 times look OK enough for me to tell you did run for 12hrs. Good job! And I'd think you were Accepted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VonDutch* - I like that cinebench 5.1GHz run! Good job man! I have also recorded it for the bench section as you put your OCN name on i this time!!!
> *NamesLucky* - I have been on vacation for holidays and other life issues, so I have gotten behind. Also, the OP asked for the spreadsheet I was keeping and I was thinking maybe the OP or mrtoyotaco would start keeping records again soon, but still not happening. So I have recorded a couple more people since then. - did I miss yours? If so, what post number is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Post 2570, and no problem, I wasn't complaining I was just wondering. I'm excited to put this club in my sig!
Click to expand...

OK *Lucky*, found it. And I would love to have a 16hr prime stable run at 5.1GHz at that vcore too! That looks good to me, so I'd say accepted!









I got it recorded, so go put the club on your sig!!!


----------



## feniks

wasn't sure where to post this benchmark, but anyways here it goes. it's Cinebench on 3770K @ 5.1GHz with 2x4GB mushkin memory running 2400MHz CL10:


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> wasn't sure where to post this benchmark, but anyways here it goes. it's Cinebench on 3770K @ 5.1GHz with 2x4GB mushkin memory running 2400MHz CL10:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


dang, only got to 10.23 points in cinebench with 5.1ghz trying to beat that xeon..lol gratz








must be ram difference right? and then mobo?


----------



## jim53182

Well I hope you'll find this acceptable. mom can i stop testing and play with my new toy...


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> wasn't sure where to post this benchmark, but anyways here it goes. it's Cinebench on 3770K @ 5.1GHz with 2x4GB mushkin memory running 2400MHz CL10:


Yes, this is the place, and it's a great score *feniks*! I'll get it recorded in the spreadsheet for all to see.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> Well I hope you'll find this acceptable. mom can i stop testing and play with my new toy...


Great job *jim53182*. I think that is acceptible and ready for playing with! Slap on the sig and have some fun!


----------



## PCWargamer

*Ok everyone*, the OP has allowed me to start updating our IB Stable thread spreadsheet which I will do as I can. I do have another life!










*NOTE: Suicide Runs spreadsheet has just been updated with all the "Accepted" scores I could find.*

Please look them over to see if yours was included and what others have done. _And then see if you can beat their score_!!!









If yours is missing, please provide a post # to where you posted it on this thread. Remember to read the rules as if it is not done according to them it will not be "Accepted".

The prime stable spreadsheet will be updated later as I still have to look up some data for it, but you should have already had me tell you if you were accepted and I should already have you on my personal spreadsheet.

Thanks everyone for making this a great club for helping OCN OC'ers get their IB's stable and running fast!!!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> *Ok everyone*, the OP has allowed me to start updating our IB Stable thread spreadsheet which I will do as I can. I do have another life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE: Suicide Runs spreadsheet has just been updated with all the "Accepted" scores I could find.*
> Please look them over to see if yours was included and what others have done. _And then see if you can beat their score_!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yours is missing, please provide a post # to where you posted it on this thread. Remember to read the rules as if it is not done according to them it will not be "Accepted".
> The prime stable spreadsheet will be updated later as I still have to look up some data for it, but you should have already had me tell you if you were accepted and I should already have you on my personal spreadsheet.
> Thanks everyone for making this a great club for helping OCN OC'ers get their IB's stable and running fast!!!


I am post#2449 I would like to be on the spreadsheet if you get a chance







Val hasn't put me on the de-lidded club member list either


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am post#2449 I would like to be on the spreadsheet if you get a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Val hasn't put me on the de-lidded club member list either


Never submitted! Or at least I can't find it lol. Re find it for me and ill add ya.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> *Ok everyone*, the OP has allowed me to start updating our IB Stable thread spreadsheet which I will do as I can. I do have another life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE: Suicide Runs spreadsheet has just been updated with all the "Accepted" scores I could find.*
> Please look them over to see if yours was included and what others have done. _And then see if you can beat their score_!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yours is missing, please provide a post # to where you posted it on this thread. Remember to read the rules as if it is not done according to them it will not be "Accepted".
> *The prime stable spreadsheet will be updated later as I still have to look up some data for it, but you should have already had me tell you if you were accepted and I should already have you on my personal spreadsheet.*Thanks everyone for making this a great club for helping OCN OC'ers get their IB's stable and running fast!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am post#2449 I would like to be on the spreadsheet if you get a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Val hasn't put me on the de-lidded club member list either
Click to expand...

Yes, I have you recorded already chronicfx. And you are recorded as accepted too, so post the thread on your sig!









*NOTE: I have only been able to update the benching "suicide" spreadsheet so far as I still need to get further data for the prime95 spreadsheet.*


----------



## captvizcenzo

It's been a while, and here is my suicide run










All requirements met?


----------



## FtW 420

I didn't put down my batch number for post #2359, for my wprime & cinebench runs I was using a 3770k batch L221B598.

I'll probably update scores soon, my newest 3770k is my best yet.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> It's been a while, and here is my suicide run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All requirements met?


MAOR VOLTS!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I didn't put down my batch number for post #2359, for my wprime & cinebench runs I was using a 3770k batch L221B598.
> I'll probably update scores soon, my newest 3770k is my best yet.


Yeah mine the L batch as well.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> It's been a while, and here is my suicide run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All requirements met?


MAOR VOLTS!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I didn't put down my batch number for post #2359, for my wprime & cinebench runs I was using a 3770k batch L221B598.
> I'll probably update scores soon, my newest 3770k is my best yet.


Yeah mine the L batch as well.


----------



## FtW 420

The malaysia (L) chips can be good or bad, my first chip was malay too & the best one I had for a while, next one was costa rica & wasn't particularly good, then the malay I benched above which is my current worst, another pretty bad costa chip, now got the new costa which is decent.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> MAOR VOLTS!


Will add more after it's delidded







Which I'm not sure when...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Will add more after it's delidded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I'm not sure when...


Right now lol.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looks good to me *Leyaena*. I note your Real Temp time is little less than 12hrs, but your prime95 times look OK enough for me to tell you did run for 12hrs. Good job! And I'd think you were Accepted!


Well, I started my RealTemp a bit later than I did my prime 95, but since there was sufficient reason to doubt my previous entry, I redid it just in case. And there's no kill like overkill, right?

26.5 hours of prime95 blend, I suppose my overclock is solid as a rock:


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> It's been a while, and here is my suicide run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All requirements met?


Yes! Very good score *captvizcenzo*! 6.970s @ 5226MHz!









I am still trying to break into the under 7 second score myself on superPi 1M - best so far for me is 7.088s @ 5178MHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I didn't put down my batch number for post #2359, for my wprime & cinebench runs I was using a 3770k batch L221B598.
> 
> I'll probably update scores soon, my newest 3770k is my best yet.


Thanks *FtW 420*. I'll get that added for you.

It will be great to see what you can do with your new chip! Looking forward to adding in some new top scores!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looks good to me *Leyaena*. I note your Real Temp time is little less than 12hrs, but your prime95 times look OK enough for me to tell you did run for 12hrs. Good job! And I'd think you were Accepted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I started my RealTemp a bit later than I did my prime 95, but since there was sufficient reason to doubt my previous entry, I redid it just in case. And there's no kill like overkill, right?
> 
> 26.5 hours of prime95 blend, I suppose my overclock is solid as a rock:
Click to expand...

Now that is stable *Leyaena*! You trully deserve to have the IVY _Super_ Stable Club in your sig! Great job!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I am still trying to break into the under 7 second score myself on superPi 1M - best so far for me is 7.088s @ 5178MHz.


Win XP 32 bit OS. Should shave a bit of time off if you have an extra HDD around. There are also some superpi tweaking guides in the benchmarks area.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I am still trying to break into the under 7 second score myself on superPi 1M - best so far for me is 7.088s @ 5178MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Win XP 32 bit OS. Should shave a bit of time off if you have an extra HDD around. There are also some superpi tweaking guides in the benchmarks area.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I will check them out and see if I can get a better score.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looks good to me *Leyaena*. I note your Real Temp time is little less than 12hrs, but your prime95 times look OK enough for me to tell you did run for 12hrs. Good job! And I'd think you were Accepted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I started my RealTemp a bit later than I did my prime 95, but since there was sufficient reason to doubt my previous entry, I redid it just in case. And there's no kill like overkill, right?
> 
> 26.5 hours of prime95 blend, I suppose my overclock is solid as a rock:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is stable *Leyaena*! You trully deserve to have the IVY _Super_ Stable Club in your sig! Great job!
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it, I'm wearing it with pride!
That last submission left me a bit disappointed once you pointed out RealTemp wasn't showing the full 12 hours, so that's why I decided I'd go overboard to make sure this time ^^
After all, we wouldn't want anybody saying I cheated, would we?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Glad to hear it, I'm wearing it with pride!
> That last submission left me a bit disappointed once you pointed out RealTemp wasn't showing the full 12 hours, so that's why I decided I'd go overboard to make sure this time ^^
> After all, we wouldn't want anybody saying I cheated, would we?


your a cheater lol


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> your a cheater lol


you evil little sod ^^


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> you evil little sod ^^


im just kidding







im glade u had a great delid and temp drop on that chip thats amazing. my first chip was jut like yours 4.5 @ 1.32 v temps hit 90c


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im glade u had a great delid and temp drop on that chip thats amazing. my first chip was jut like yours 4.5 @ 1.32 v temps hit 90c


Originally mine hit the mid-90s on IBT as well, but after a quick delid, a lapping and some coollaboratory liquid pro on the die and the IHS, I hade lost around about 30 degrees, so I'm extremely happy with the results it netted me









Provided you read up and feel confident in your ability to do it, I'd warmly recommend it to anyone with an Ivy Bridge that's running a bit hot!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im glade u had a great delid and temp drop on that chip thats amazing. my first chip was jut like yours 4.5 @ 1.32 v temps hit 90c
> 
> 
> 
> Originally mine hit the mid-90s on IBT as well, but after a quick delid, a lapping and some coollaboratory liquid pro on the die and the IHS, I hade lost around about 30 degrees, so I'm extremely happy with the results it netted me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provided you read up and feel confident in your ability to do it, I'd warmly recommend it to anyone with an Ivy Bridge that's running a bit hot!
Click to expand...

I'd warmly recommend delidding too. Once you have the info it is a sure cure for IB temp issues.


----------



## C0re0per4tive

Here to update my entry.

Replaced hardware and updated BIOS which had defaults loaded and OC settings re-entered. Tested again for 18 hours today.

edit: whoops, 2 WHEA errors warnings for the duration, first few hours 2 hours apart; none after.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I'd warmly recommend delidding too. Once you have the info it is a sure cure for IB temp issues.


the thing is my temps are not that bad. the only time they get to hot is when i go for 5ghz and above


i dont no what i was thinking when i ran that last test at 5ghz on ibt temps were way to high. i felt so bad puttng her through that heat torture


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C0re0per4tive*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1151390/
> 
> Here to update my entry.
> Replaced hardware and updated BIOS which had defaults loaded and OC settings re-entered. Tested again for 18 hours today. No WHEA errors for the duration.


Looks good *C0re0per4tive*! Your accepted!


----------



## C0re0per4tive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looks good *C0re0per4tive*! Your accepted!


Thanks for the update/confirmation. I've been continuing the updates and checking other errors in logs and eventually noticed I did miss 2 WHEA warnings (forgot they were not error level this time around on first check). They were very early on and 2 hours apart so I'm thinking I'll let it go after bumping the manual set v-core/voltage to 1.270 from 1.265 which will probably bump the actual measured by 0.5 too.

Hopefully I won't have to see any more after the bump and with regular/non-max-stress usage.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> dang, only got to 10.23 points in cinebench with 5.1ghz trying to beat that xeon..lol gratz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must be ram difference right? and then mobo?


thanks!








It was a one time run, not sure how it happened, but I wasn't able to repeat it due to CPU stability trouble at this speed. something needs tweaking, but I can't find a definite culprit to make it fully stable and running at full steam again.
memory speed and timings make a difference I think, mobo not so much, but it could add something to it as well probably. it's mostly about CPU stability (the less WHEA warnings the more score) and speed of RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yes, this is the place, and it's a great score *feniks*! I'll get it recorded in the spreadsheet for all to see.


thanks!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the thing is my temps are not that bad. the only time they get to hot is when i go for 5ghz and above
> 
> 
> i dont no what i was thinking when i ran that last test at 5ghz on ibt temps were way to high. i felt so bad puttng her through that heat torture


I wouldn't bother de-lidding that either and your voltages are so low I wouldn't worry about your vrms either, keep your board and be happy. My voltage is more than a tenth of a volt higher for that same clock.


----------



## cloppy007

Cooled with an Apogee HD and an MCR-320 Drive R3.


----------



## Fooom

Hey guys, im on [email protected] and my max temp is 80c, is this ok? Or should i downclock? Im using antec 620 in push/pull, If i upgrade to H100 will my temps be WAAAAY better?


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fooom*
> 
> Hey guys, im on [email protected] and my max temp is 80c, is this ok? Or should i downclock? Im using antec 620 in push/pull, If i upgrade to H100 will my temps be WAAAAY better?


I would say it is okay. What Vcore are you at?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fooom*
> 
> Hey guys, im on [email protected] and my max temp is 80c, is this ok? Or should i downclock? Im using antec 620 in push/pull, If i upgrade to H100 will my temps be WAAAAY better?


the h100 wont drop temps to much but if u want a HUGE drop in temps i would suggest this http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I would say it is okay. What Vcore are you at?


id say hes around 1.2v to 1,25 with those temps


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> id say hes around 1.2v to 1,25 with those temps


If he is at 1.25V and getting those temps then he is good.


----------



## kgtuning

32M super pi run


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 32M super pi run


Very nice run *kgtuning*! That will put you at third place on the list!


----------



## chronicfx

Are you still only able to update the sheet for suicide? My 3570k should have been in 2nd place for a while now on the prime runs at 4.9 and a half. Kind of wanted to see it there, but it's probably in 100th place by now.


----------



## DrakeZ

here's my entry


what do you guys think about my temp? is it good or not?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Are you still only able to update the sheet for suicide? My 3570k should have been in 2nd place for a while now on the prime runs at 4.9 and a half. Kind of wanted to see it there, but it's probably in 100th place by now.


Sorry about that *chronicfx*, I will update it when I can, but I ran into a problem with data collection in that I have all the data on each submission except for the temps and a link issue that needs to be resolved with the OP. So right now I still have subbmissions recorded on the off-line spreadsheet until I can resolve the issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrakeZ*
> 
> here's my entry
> 
> 
> what do you guys think about my temp? is it good or not?


Looks good *DrakeZ* - Accepted!


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 32M super pi run


Delidded?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 32M super pi run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delidded?
Click to expand...

Yes, *kgtuning* is delidded. Nice temps for 5.3GHz right?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Delidded?


Yeah like PCWargamer said my 3770K is delidded, liquid pro on the die and IHS, I also run a custom loop (D5 pump, DD M6 nickel waterblock, swiftech mcr-320 360 radiator)

and PCWargamer here's that Cinebench....


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Delidded?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like PCWargamer said my 3770K is delidded, liquid pro on the die and IHS, I also run a custom loop (D5 pump, DD M6 nickel waterblock, swiftech mcr-320 360 radiator)
> 
> and PCWargamer here's that Cinebench....
Click to expand...

It's posted , and the number two Cinebench score! Way to go *kgtuning*!









by the way, what was your vcore, ram speed, and what is your batch number?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> It's posted , and the number two Cinebench score! Way to go *kgtuning*!


Thanks man. Glad I decided to do try it out. I probably could run it at 5.3 ghz but the voltage required would be really high.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> It's posted , and the number two Cinebench score! Way to go *kgtuning*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. Glad I decided to do try it out. I probably could run it at 5.3 ghz but the voltage required would be really high.
Click to expand...

It would be epic score though! - Probably hard to do, and maybe damage the chip.....









Hey, what Ram speed were you running to do this score? And what vcore already? Also need your batch number if you have it. OP likes all the data to be filled out - Thanks!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> It would be epic score though! - Probably hard to do, and maybe damage the chip.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what Ram speed were you running to do this score? And what vcore already? Also need your batch number if you have it. OP likes all the data to be filled out - Thanks!


Ram: 2133mhz 10-11-10-28 @ 1.65volts
CPU: [email protected]@1.610 volts
batch:3218B957 costa rica
cooling: D5 pump, DD M6 waterblock, swiftech mcr-320 radiator push pull 5 high speed yate loons

is that cool PCWargamer? That vcore isn't set in stone, I just picked it out of nowhere and wanted it to pass cinebench.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> It would be epic score though! - Probably hard to do, and maybe damage the chip.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what Ram speed were you running to do this score? And what vcore already? Also need your batch number if you have it. OP likes all the data to be filled out - Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Ram: 2133mhz 10-11-10-28 @ 1.65volts
> CPU: [email protected]@1.610 volts
> batch:3218B957 costa rica
> cooling: D5 pump, DD M6 waterblock, swiftech mcr-320 radiator push pull 5 high speed yate loons
> 
> is that cool PCWargamer? That vcore isn't set in stone, I just picked it out of nowhere and wanted it to pass cinebench.
Click to expand...

Thanks kgtuning!


----------



## Valgaur

Hmm weird I needed 1.63 vcore for 5.3 Ghz. You could try like 1.6 or 1.58 area and see but what's you 5.1 needing?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hmm weird I needed 1.63 vcore for 5.3 Ghz. You could try like 1.6 or 1.58 area and see but what's you 5.1 needing?


I think *kgtuning* needed 1.65 vcore only to make 5.1 stable enough for Cinebench.

I know he can get to 5.1 at much lower vcore if he is not benching or just doing superPi or CPU-Z validation.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I think *kgtuning* needed 1.65 vcore only to make 5.1 stable enough for Cinebench.
> I know he can get to 5.1 at much lower vcore if he is not benching or just doing superPi or CPU-Z validation.


i needed 1.6V vcore to make cinebench run at 5.1ghz,


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hmm weird I needed 1.63 vcore for 5.3 Ghz. You could try like 1.6 or 1.58 area and see but what's you 5.1 needing?


i just picked the voltage on a guess. it is not the lowest voltage i need for 5.2 ghz. I didnt have time that night to go through every 10 millivolts until it booted like i normally do to find something stable.

Here is 5.1 ghz run I just did. same ram settings.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> i just picked the voltage on a guess. it is not the lowest voltage i need for 5.2 ghz. I didnt have time that night to go through every 10 millivolts until it booted like i normally do to find something stable.
> Here is 5.1 ghz run I just did. same ram settings.


not much difference with my cinebench then 0.01 points diff, i run my ram 1600, 10-10-10-25 atm..


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> not much difference with my cinebench then 0.01 points diff, i run my ram 1600, 10-10-10-25 atm..


this voltage is the lowest for 5.1 ghz. later tonight I'll find out lowest voltage for 5.2 ghz.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hmm weird I needed 1.63 vcore for 5.3 Ghz. You could try like 1.6 or 1.58 area and see but what's you 5.1 needing?
> 
> 
> 
> i just picked the voltage on a guess. it is not the lowest voltage i need for 5.2 ghz. I didnt have time that night to go through every 10 millivolts until it booted like i normally do to find something stable.
> 
> Here is 5.1 ghz run I just did. same ram settings.
Click to expand...

That's another very good Cinebench run - best for 5.1GHz and at such a great vcore. Now you have 2nd and third spots on the list! Way to go *kgtuning*!!!









*VonDutch*, you know you are only .01 behind *kgtuning*, so only a small OC of either cpu, blk, ram to take that third place back again!!! You can do it!!!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That's another very good Cinebench run - best for 5.1GHz and at such a great vcore. Now you have 2nd and third spots on the list! Way to go *kgtuning*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VonDutch*, you know you are only .01 behind *kgtuning*, so only a small OC of either cpu, blk, ram to take that third place back again!!! You can do it!!!


Oh I see how it is, lol, trying to start a little competition PCWargamer?


----------



## killerfromsky

This might be usefull as a rough estimate as to the average VCore needed for a stable OC.


I'm looking to make the duration of the stresstest weight on the trendline but I can't find how, kind of like a meta-analysis.
So longer stresstest are more important to calculating the trend line, as I think that might give a more accurate result (average Vcore needed/frequency).

At the moment it's based on all the data submitted, so i5's and i7's. Wish we had some lower values aswell. I'm currently stable at 4.2 with 1.096 Vcore on stock cooling, I'll post some results later after all is tweaked more.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That's another very good Cinebench run - best for 5.1GHz and at such a great vcore. Now you have 2nd and third spots on the list! Way to go *kgtuning*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VonDutch*, you know you are only .01 behind *kgtuning*, so only a small OC of either cpu, blk, ram to take that third place back again!!! You can do it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see how it is, lol, trying to start a little competition PCWargamer?
Click to expand...

Yes! I love it when we can push our chips and systems just a little bit more! LOL


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerfromsky*
> 
> This might be usefull as a rough estimate as to the average VCore needed for a stable OC.
> 
> 
> I'm looking to make the duration of the stresstest weight on the trendline but I can't find how, kind of like a meta-analysis.
> So longer stresstest are more important to calculating the trend line, as I think that might give a more accurate result (average Vcore needed/frequency).
> 
> At the moment it's based on all the data submitted, so i5's and i7's. Wish we had some lower values aswell. I'm currently stable at 4.2 with 1.096 Vcore on stock cooling, I'll post some results later after all is tweaked more.


That's very cool *killerfromsky*! I like how you captured our data on vcore to OC.

It will help people have an idea as to where to start, and also give them an idea as to how good their chip is.

+ REP


----------



## killerfromsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That's very cool *killerfromsky*! I like how you captured our data on vcore to OC.
> It will help people have an idea as to where to start, and also give them an idea as to how good their chip is.
> + REP


Well like I said it's a rough estimate for VCore required for a stable overclock. But I'm really hoping to find a way to add the weight of stress duration to the trend line. As this should give more accurate results. Because a trendilne purely designed base on linear or expon corrlations doesn't seem realistic to me. And the average weighted trendline could give better outcome


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yes! I love it when we can push our chips and systems just a little bit more! LOL


Lowest vcore for me to run at 5.2 ghz on cinebench is 1.540 volts. I tried for 5.3 ghz but I got to 1.70 volts and still not stable enough to run it. so that as high as my chip will go. or thats as high as I will push it.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yes! I love it when we can push our chips and systems just a little bit more! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowest vcore for me to run at 5.2 ghz on cinebench is 1.540 volts. I tried for 5.3 ghz but I got to 1.70 volts and still not stable enough to run it. so that as high as my chip will go. or thats as high as I will push it.
Click to expand...

That is an impresive chip there *kgtuning* to be able to run Cinebench OC'ed to 5.2 with 1.54 vcore. I'd not do the 5.3 at 1.7 either as there is no need to ruin such a great chip! You two have done enough already!!!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That's another very good Cinebench run - best for 5.1GHz and at such a great vcore. Now you have 2nd and third spots on the list! Way to go *kgtuning*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VonDutch*, you know you are only .01 behind *kgtuning*, so only a small OC of either cpu, blk, ram to take that third place back again!!! You can do it!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Oh I see how it is, lol, trying to start a little competition PCWargamer?


yea, and hes letting us do the "fighting" ...lol








waiting for more cold, it should have been at least -10C last nite, but it started to rain...grmbl


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerfromsky*
> 
> This might be usefull as a rough estimate as to the average VCore needed for a stable OC.
> 
> I'm looking to make the duration of the stresstest weight on the trendline but I can't find how, kind of like a meta-analysis.
> So longer stresstest are more important to calculating the trend line, as I think that might give a more accurate result (average Vcore needed/frequency).
> At the moment it's based on all the data submitted, so i5's and i7's. Wish we had some lower values aswell. I'm currently stable at 4.2 with 1.096 Vcore on stock cooling, I'll post some results later after all is tweaked more.


very nice work









4.4ghz 1.250V vcore
4.5ghz 1.235V
4.6ghz 1.280
4.7ghz 1.305V
4.8ghz 1.420V
4.9ghz 1.510V vcore

if you want i will do the oc's under 4.4ghz also,
5.0ghz is a no go for me Vcore wise as you can see,
but they are all prime stable.. 24H

maybe you already know this graph from sin's guide, maybe you can use it too









i used this one at first to give me a startpoint for vcore to use on oc's,
have to say, its a bit on the low side, i needed more then the graph shows,but my chip isnt the best ocer..


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That's another very good Cinebench run - best for 5.1GHz and at such a great vcore. Now you have 2nd and third spots on the list! Way to go *kgtuning*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VonDutch*, you know you are only .01 behind *kgtuning*, so only a small OC of either cpu, blk, ram to take that third place back again!!! You can do it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Oh I see how it is, lol, trying to start a little competition PCWargamer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea, and hes letting us do the "fighting" ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for more cold, it should have been at least -10C last nite, but it started to rain...grmbl
Click to expand...

No - not fighting - competing! And I'm trying to do it too - it's just my chip can't run Cinebench past 4.9GHz even up to 1.6v for 5.0GHz! It's not that I'm not trying to do it too. I'd love to be able to post nice 5.2 runs myself for you'all to see - if only I could....









So I can still enjoy seeing those who can! I am happy for you guys with chips that can do that and love to see the high scores you post.









And I am still trying to push my system to whatever it will do in the meantime - my Cinebench score is number five right below your number four score!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> No - not fighting - competing! And I'm trying to do it too - it's just my chip can't run Cinebench past 4.9GHz even up to 1.6v for 5.0GHz! It's not that I'm not trying to do it too. I'd love to be able to post nice 5.2 runs myself for you'all to see - if only I could....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can still enjoy seeing those who can! I am happy for you guys with chips that can do that and love to see the high scores you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am still trying to push my system to whatever it will do in the meantime - my Cinebench score is number five right below your number four score!


yea, jk PCW








hmm, im number 4 ..cool!








after Franky's story im a bit afraid to go over 1.6V vcore again tho ..lol

cinebench 5.0ghz needed 1.475V vcore


cinebench 5.1ghz making a biiig jump to 1.6V vcore tho


to run cine at 5.2ghz ..idk it prolly need 1.7V ..lol
will try tho, when weather is good... -15C orso ..









i dont want to end up sitting here like this see

my chip has to last a couple of years...lol


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> No - not fighting - competing! And I'm trying to do it too - it's just my chip can't run Cinebench past 4.9GHz even up to 1.6v for 5.0GHz! It's not that I'm not trying to do it too. I'd love to be able to post nice 5.2 runs myself for you'all to see - if only I could....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can still enjoy seeing those who can! I am happy for you guys with chips that can do that and love to see the high scores you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am still trying to push my system to whatever it will do in the meantime - my Cinebench score is number five right below your number four score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, jk PCW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, im number 4 ..cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after Franky's story im a bit afraid to go over 1.6V vcore again tho ..lol
Click to expand...

Yeah, Franky's lose probably got a lot of people thinking. As long as Franky was OK, then we all felt a whole lot safer with our own high vcores, but now we know we can't push the chip too far forever! Yet none of us ever pushed our chips as far as Franky was pushed. We all miss Franky.....

You do know your 5.1 Cinebench was with 1.6v, and you can still play a little with blk and ram to just move your score up by 0.2! Then you would be number three!!! LOL


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> You do know your 5.1 Cinebench was with 1.6v, and you can still play a little with blk and ram to just move your score up by 0.2! Then you would be number three!!! LOL


(evil laugh)...hehehe...

10.28 points at 5.1ghz










used xmp profile for ram this time(9-9-9-24), and adjusted blck a bit(100.20) ..thnks








o, used 1.610V vcore this time, to make sure Cinebench would run the first time..lol


----------



## killerfromsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> very nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4ghz 1.250V vcore
> 4.5ghz 1.235V
> 4.6ghz 1.280
> 4.7ghz 1.305V
> 4.8ghz 1.420V
> 4.9ghz 1.510V vcore
> if you want i will do the oc's under 4.4ghz also,
> 5.0ghz is a no go for me Vcore wise as you can see,
> but they are all prime stable.. 24H
> maybe you already know this graph from sin's guide, maybe you can use it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used this one at first to give me a startpoint for vcore to use on oc's,
> have to say, its a bit on the low side, i needed more then the graph shows,but my chip isnt the best ocer..


The problem with adding that graphs, or you/me doing multiple OC's and check stable voltages is that it would make the trendline more drawn towards our CPU's rather then a 'random' selection of CPU's.
I've got a nice amount of stable OC's with the lowest vcore needed, but unless I can add some sort of weight to the trendline, like multiple submissions of the same CPU would count just as much as a single other CPU. And I would also want the stress test time to weigh on the trendline.

I'm also thinking about removing the 1.05vcore 4.5Ghz from the graph as it seems impossible and I guess it's just the result of the offset?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yeah, Franky's lose probably got a lot of people thinking. As long as Franky was OK, then we all felt a whole lot safer with our own high vcores, but now we know we can't push the chip too far forever! Yet none of us ever pushed our chips as far as Franky was pushed. We all miss Franky.....
> You do know your 5.1 Cinebench was with 1.6v, and you can still play a little with blk and ram to just move your score up by 0.2! Then you would be number three!!! LOL


I'll play around with ram timings and see if I can get alittle more out of it. And its all fun I love this sort of thing.


----------



## Jayjr1105

So guys I ditched my 2500K (sold to a local friend, sorry ocn) because I got a steal on the 3770K through the Intel Retail program. I am starting to OC (no delidding) and so far I think I have a really good chip, but I wanted to get some opinions from you guys on how good it really is... I am familiar with Sandy Bridge voltage levels but don't really know whats separates good from great with Ivy.

Anyways I have a 3770K with a P8Z68-V/Gen3 board and so far I have been IBT high settings stable with 4.4 @ 1.168. I haven't had time to go for a distance run with P95 but thought I'd share what I had going just using IBT for stability testing.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So guys I ditched my 2500K (sold to a local friend, sorry ocn) because I got a steal on the 3770K through the Intel Retail program. I am starting to OC (no delidding) and so far I think I have a really good chip, but I wanted to get some opinions from you guys on how good it really is... I am familiar with Sandy Bridge voltage levels but don't really know whats separates good from great with Ivy.
> Anyways I have a 3770K with a P8Z68-V/Gen3 board and so far I have been IBT high settings stable with 4.4 @ 1.168. I haven't had time to go for a distance run with P95 but thought I'd share what I had going just using IBT for stability testing.


That's really good for the vcore but try an oc of 4.8 and tell me the vcore needed that will deicide the chips real apparentness of epicosity.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> That's really good for the vcore but try an oc of 4.8 and tell me the vcore needed that will deicide the chips real apparentness of epicosity.


Might be a week or so before I get to 4.8 testing but I'll let you know when I do.

Does the 1344 and 1792 trick still work with prime 95 to see if you're "ready" for a 12 hour run?

And what is the deal with the floating load Vcore with Ivy. Load Vcore with IBT is 1.168, Prime95 is 1.184 and Cinebench load showed 1.2. Whats up with that?


----------



## LuisGT

Though I'd join and contribute this to the thread


----------



## killerfromsky

Hey, here is the formula for the lineair weighted equation. Weighting based on testing time, with the weight of indepentent results being time/avg testing time (16.3hr at moment of writing)

Code:



Code:


Vcore=0,28153*freq-17,50661

(Frequency in MHz)

Based Weighted Least Squares using Macrobundle, http://www.bowdoin.edu/~rdelevie/excellaneous/#downloads, the WSL1 macro.

Code:



Code:


Coeff:       -17,50661206    0,281534063
StDev:  167,3160494     0,03659375
Sf:     55,62867207     
CM:     27994,66038     -6,118960445
        -6,118960445    0,001339103

More info on weighted results and the macro's can be fount in this excel document:
http://dahorner.faculty.noctrl.edu/Excel/weighted_least_squares_example.xls
Please just use this as reference and estimates...

Also this equation is linear, and I doubt the voltages actually square linear. So I'll repeat myself and just take these numbers as guidelines or reference to rate your CPU.

Unweighted plot and trendline:


----------



## Jayjr1105

So, a little update. After several successful 4.4 stability runs @ 1.168, I bumped the multi to 45 and now P95, IBT, and Cinebench appear to be crashing a few seconds into the tests. I'm assuming that I've reached the limit of 4.4 on 1.168v but why no BSOD or lockups? Is this common activity for just out of stable range with Ivy?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So, a little update. After several successful 4.4 stability runs @ 1.168, I bumped the multi to 45 and now P95, IBT, and Cinebench appear to be crashing a few seconds into the tests. I'm assuming that I've reached the limit of 4.4 on 1.168v but why no BSOD or lockups? Is this common activity for just out of stable range with Ivy?


if 4.4ghz is stable with 1.168V vcore, and you only up the multi to 45,
it only means you have to up vcore also to make 4.5ghz stable,
you have to find a new vcore to make 4.5ghz stable again,
you need to up it till you can run cinebench, prime and ibt again,
the first limit you prolly run into would be temperature getting to high running IBT or prime

you havent reached any limit yet, you only found the vcore that makes 4.4ghz stable,
its not always that you get a BSOD first, then lockup , then programs crash,
it can be in any order, just means your oc isnt stable, whatever happens/comes first


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> You do know your 5.1 Cinebench was with 1.6v, and you can still play a little with blk and ram to just move your score up by 0.2! Then you would be number three!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (evil laugh)...hehehe...
> 
> 10.28 points at 5.1ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used xmp profile for ram this time(9-9-9-24), and adjusted blck a bit(100.20) ..thnks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o, used 1.610V vcore this time, to make sure Cinebench would run the first time..lol
Click to expand...

I knew you could do it *VonDutch*!!! You were just a tweek away!!! Great job number three!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yeah, Franky's lose probably got a lot of people thinking. As long as Franky was OK, then we all felt a whole lot safer with our own high vcores, but now we know we can't push the chip too far forever! Yet none of us ever pushed our chips as far as Franky was pushed. We all miss Franky.....
> You do know your 5.1 Cinebench was with 1.6v, and you can still play a little with blk and ram to just move your score up by 0.2! Then you would be number three!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play around with ram timings and see if I can get alittle more out of it. And its all fun I love this sort of thing.
Click to expand...

Well, the heat is on *kgtuning* - you did notice that *VonDutch* did it!!! Maybe no way you could ever catch that 5.1 score of his!!!! hehehe









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisGT*
> 
> Though I'd join and contribute this to the thread


That looks good *LuisGT*! I'd say you are accepted! Add the thread banner to your sig to show others what you have accomplished!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerfromsky*
> 
> Hey, here is the formula for the lineair weighted equation. Weighting based on testing time, with the weight of indepentent results being time/avg testing time (16.3hr at moment of writing)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Vcore=0,28153*freq-17,50661
> 
> (Frequency in MHz)
> 
> Based Weighted Least Squares using Macrobundle, http://www.bowdoin.edu/~rdelevie/excellaneous/#downloads, the WSL1 macro.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Coeff:       -17,50661206    0,281534063
> StDev:  167,3160494     0,03659375
> Sf:     55,62867207
> CM:     27994,66038     -6,118960445
> -6,118960445    0,001339103
> 
> More info on weighted results and the macro's can be fount in this excel document:
> http://dahorner.faculty.noctrl.edu/Excel/weighted_least_squares_example.xls
> Please just use this as reference and estimates...
> 
> Also this equation is linear, and I doubt the voltages actually square linear. So I'll repeat myself and just take these numbers as guidelines or reference to rate your CPU.
> 
> Unweighted plot and trendline:


Great additional improvement to the data. This is a very good chart you have made to provide as a guide to anyone wanting info on the relation of vcore to OC freq. Great job *killerfromsky*!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I knew you could do it *VonDutch*!!! You were just a tweek away!!! Great job number three!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the heat is on *kgtuning* - you did notice that *VonDutch* did it!!! Maybe no way you could ever catch that 5.1 score of his!!!! hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks good *LuisGT*! I'd say you are accepted! Add the thread banner to your sig to show others what you have accomplished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great additional improvement to the data. This is a very good chart you have made to provide as a guide to anyone wanting info on the relation of vcore to OC freq. Great job *killerfromsky*!


So I need to beat 10.28 with 5.1 ghz?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I knew you could do it *VonDutch*!!! You were just a tweek away!!! Great job number three!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the heat is on *kgtuning* - you did notice that *VonDutch* did it!!! Maybe no way you could ever catch that 5.1 score of his!!!! hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks good *LuisGT*! I'd say you are accepted! Add the thread banner to your sig to show others what you have accomplished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great additional improvement to the data. This is a very good chart you have made to provide as a guide to anyone wanting info on the relation of vcore to OC freq. Great job *killerfromsky*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I need to beat 10.28 with 5.1 ghz?
Click to expand...

...if you can....


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> ...if you can....


oh man, .04 more, not sure. I'll try once the kiddos go to sleep.


----------



## FtW 420

Not sure if you still have headroom on the memory, testing kits yesterday I could jump the cinebench score up by .7 just tightening timings at the same clocks.

Good luck!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> ...if you can....


What something like this?...



but that the best I can do at 5.1 ghz


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> ...if you can....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What something like this?...
> 
> 
> 
> but that the best I can do at 5.1 ghz
Click to expand...

You did it *kgtuning*!!! Let me have your vcore to make it happen, as well as ram speed, and I'll get it posted on the spreadsheet.









Well, *VonDutch*, kgtuning nudged you down by just .01! You can't just stand there and take that!!! Tiny tweek to put you back on top you know! LOL

You two are doing great! I bet your having fun trying to push your system just that little bit more!!!

I'm getting to want to try again too, just not at the 5.1 level as I'm still trying to get Cinebench to even run at 5.0 still!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> You did it *kgtuning*!!! Let me have your vcore to make it happen, as well as ram speed, and I'll get it posted on the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, *VonDutch*, kgtuning nudged you down by just .01! You can't just stand there and take that!!! Tiny tweek to put you back on top you know! LOL
> You two are doing great! I bet your having fun trying to push your system just that little bit more!!!
> I'm getting to want to try again too, just not at the 5.1 level as I'm still trying to get Cinebench to even run at 5.0 still!


5.1 ghz @1.450volts
Ram is 2133mhz @ 10-11-10-28 @1.650volts

wish I could get a higher score but I think I'm tapped out at that clock.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Well, *VonDutch*, kgtuning nudged you down by just .01! You can't just stand there and take that!!! Tiny tweek to put you back on top you know! LOL
> You two are doing great! I bet your having fun trying to push your system just that little bit more!!!


Fun you say, im sitting here in tears, beaten by 0.01 point....LOL
idk man, im out of options, im not a very good ram tweaker as you guys are,
but...my name wouldnt be VonDutch if i didnt try tho ..lol .....BRB


----------



## VonDutch

first try, 10.29


tried 3x for this one, 10.32


few times later, some more tweaking, im soooo close to the 10.33 Xeon now, again 10.32

whatever i did, couldnt get 10.33, or what i wanted 10.34 grmbl..
guess im tapped out like kgtuning says, no go for anything higher then 10.32,
the slightest adjustmenst to ram only crashed..
lets see if i can keep the #3 spot now ...LOL


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> first try, 10.29
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried 3x for this one, 10.32
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few times later, some more tweaking, im soooo close to the 10.33 Xeon now, again 10.32
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever i did, couldnt get 10.33, or what i wanted 10.34 grmbl..
> guess im tapped out like kgtuning says, no go for anything higher then 10.32,
> the slightest adjustmenst to ram only crashed..
> lets see if i can keep the #3 spot now ...LOL


Man you did it! I highly doubt I can beat your 10.32...... any more tweaks from where I'm at now and it crashes. Well done VonDutch! I'll try again but I think you got me.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Man you did it! I highly doubt I can beat your 10.32...... any more tweaks from where I'm at now and it crashes. Well done VonDutch! I'll try again but I think you got me.


same for me with the 10.32 points,
no matter what i did, no go, left alone a higher score,
and that Xeon with 10.33 i wanted to beat for a long time now....so close....

this,
my highest score with 5.1ghz cinebench was 10.23, on Oct. 25









so it means i improved myself today with 10.32, better understanding about ocing etc,
virtual +Rep for everyone here on OCN that helped me learn how to OC
















edit,
just looked at first page, and high scores with cinebench..nice #2 spot you have there kgtuning, 5.2ghz, nice..hehehe


----------



## shremi

Any chance we can get the normal spreadsheet updated ????

I want to compete with all of you in the suicide runs but im the only one with the 3570k


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Man you did it! I highly doubt I can beat your 10.32...... any more tweaks from where I'm at now and it crashes. Well done VonDutch! I'll try again but I think you got me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same for me with the 10.32 points,
> no matter what i did, no go, left alone a higher score,
> and that Xeon with 10.33 i wanted to beat for a long time now....so close....
> 
> this,
> my highest score with 5.1ghz cinebench was 10.23, on Oct. 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it means i improved myself today with 10.32, better understanding about ocing etc,
> virtual +Rep for everyone here on OCN that helped me learn how to OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit,
> just looked at first page, and high scores with cinebench..nice #2 spot you have there kgtuning, 5.2ghz, nice..hehehe
Click to expand...

My hats off to both of you guys for pushing you systems so well!!! Great 5.1 scores dudes!









+Rep for both of you for showing all of us how it is done!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Any chance we can get the normal spreadsheet updated ????
> 
> I want to compete with all of you in the suicide runs but im the only one with the 3570k


I'm sorry about that shremi - it going to take a bunch of work and time to do it and I have been unable to get the time - yet!!!

I know you guys who did it deserve to have it posted and I'm trying to get it done as soon as I can...

And you can still compete with a 3570K - they do good things too! Give it a shot!!!









Edit: OK. I just went back to look yours up and get it posted. I have lots more to do and it takes time for each!!!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Any chance we can get the normal spreadsheet updated ????
> I want to compete with all of you in the suicide runs but im the only one with the 3570k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I'm sorry about that shremi - it going to take a bunch of work and time to do it and I have been unable to get the time - yet!!!
> I know you guys who did it deserve to have it posted and I'm trying to get it done as soon as I can...
> And you can still compete with a 3570K - they do good things too! Give it a shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: OK. I just went back to look yours up and get it posted. I have lots more to do and it takes time for each!!!


Yes, the 3570 can compete with the 3770k in all but wprime & cinbench. Validations, memory clock & superpi only need a single thread.

I was playing cinebench a bit last night at ~ 5Ghz to check some differences with memory, got this but vondutch beat me to the 10.32


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Any chance we can get the normal spreadsheet updated ????
> I want to compete with all of you in the suicide runs but im the only one with the 3570k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I'm sorry about that shremi - it going to take a bunch of work and time to do it and I have been unable to get the time - yet!!!
> I know you guys who did it deserve to have it posted and I'm trying to get it done as soon as I can...
> And you can still compete with a 3570K - they do good things too! Give it a shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: OK. I just went back to look yours up and get it posted. I have lots more to do and it takes time for each!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the 3570 can compete with the 3770k in all but wprime & cinbench. Validations, memory clock & superpi only need a single thread.
> 
> I was playing cinebench a bit last night at ~ 5Ghz to check some differences with memory, got this but vondutch beat me to the 10.32
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

You did get to 10.32 second, but you did it at 5.0 while VonDutch did it at 5.1. Your OC'ed ram is really giving your benches a boost!

Thanks for letting shremi know all the benches he could still do and compete with a 3770k. I would like him and others to try too as it not just 3770Ks that can compete for many of them. And it's always fun to try!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

hey my stuff in the spreadsheet never got updated although I posted updated prime pics quite some time ago...

I am @ 4.5ghz / 1.290vcore / 82C max prime95 now I did it for over 12 hrs not sure what page it was on. Can I get updated? I can run it again tonight if I really need to.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I'm sorry about that shremi - it going to take a bunch of work and time to do it and I have been unable to get the time - yet!!!
> I know you guys who did it deserve to have it posted and I'm trying to get it done as soon as I can...
> And you can still compete with a 3570K - they do good things too! Give it a shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: OK. I just went back to look yours up and get it posted. I have lots more to do and it takes time for each!!!


Do you need help ???? I can help you out if you want....

Well since i have not much to do i am going to go for a few suicide runs ill post them in a few...


----------



## Valgaur

Just wait you suicide benchers you. I don't care what my chip does or how well it performs or what requirements it wants from me. I will gladly throw its glamor into the ring to compete as well.

I will also thank many of OCNs veterans for teaching me how to learn and examine how people Overclock. Along with you FTW420 and many others. It is very appreciated.


----------



## shremi

Ill start with Super Pi 1M



Is this the right format ????

Edit 1 : http://valid.canardpc.com/2574372 highest overclock so far i submited this a while in the 5ghz and 2 ghz club

Edit 2 : Super Pi 32M



Well thats it for tonight maybe someone can help me out to improve my scores:thumb:


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Ill start with Super Pi 1M
> 
> Is this the right format ????
> Edit 1 : http://valid.canardpc.com/2574372 highest overclock so far i submited this a while in the 5ghz and 2 ghz club


Oh I hate you. Can I make you a deal in the future?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Oh I hate you. Can I make you a deal in the future?


Sure man if you don't mind waiting until haswell is out







.... But if you really want it we can bench it together... the only problem is i live across the border

Remember this is only a 3570k .... Hopefully franky 2 will be a golden one im really hoping for that.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> My hats off to both of you guys for pushing you systems so well!!! Great 5.1 scores dudes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep for both of you for showing all of us how it is done!


Thanks PCW









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yes, the 3570 can compete with the 3770k in all but wprime & cinbench. Validations, memory clock & superpi only need a single thread.
> I was playing cinebench a bit last night at ~ 5Ghz to check some differences with memory, got this but vondutch beat me to the 10.32
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


o well, at least i felt like "da man" with my 10.32 points for one day ...LOL
gratz FtW, very nice









(dang, hes just playing around, and i have to give it all i got.....







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Just wait you suicide benchers you. I don't care what my chip does or how well it performs or what requirements it wants from me. I will gladly throw its glamor into the ring to compete as well.
> I will also thank many of OCNs veterans for teaching me how to learn and examine how people Overclock. Along with you FTW420 and many others. It is very appreciated.


cant wait for you to join the "battle" ..lol you already have a replacement incoming?

same same with the TY, my learning curve was steep


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yes, the 3570 can compete with the 3770k in all but wprime & cinbench. Validations, memory clock & superpi only need a single thread.
> I was playing cinebench a bit last night at ~ 5Ghz to check some differences with memory, got this but vondutch beat me to the 10.32
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice... I'm jealous.







You and Vondutch are killing me. lol


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Nice... I'm jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Vondutch are killing me. lol


lol, FtW is just playing a bit, im almost killing my chip for it(1.610V vcore) ...haha








FtW 420 5034.5MHz 1.256v 10.32 but PHASE..

wonder what the temps where, -40C or more?
does it take down vcore that much too?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> lol, FtW is just playing a bit, im almost killing my chip for it(1.610V vcore) ...haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FtW 420 5034.5MHz 1.256v 10.32 but PHASE..
> wonder what the temps where, -40C or more?
> does it take down vcore that much too?


I know absolutely nothing about phase... lol I'm still learning to overclock. I want to try playing with the ram a bit more on the 5.1 ghz run again but it will be a few days.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> lol, FtW is just playing a bit, im almost killing my chip for it(1.610V vcore) ...haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FtW 420 5034.5MHz 1.256v 10.32 but PHASE..
> wonder what the temps where, -40C or more?
> does it take down vcore that much too?
> 
> 
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about phase... lol I'm still learning to overclock. I want to try playing with the ram a bit more on the 5.1 ghz run again but it will be a few days.
Click to expand...

Well, you saw what FtW 420 did to his scores with ram. Lots of benches can be improved through mem tweeks, so I look forward to seeing what you can do after playing some with it.

And PHASE is an more extreme method of cooling that is less drastic than DICE or LN2. Yet much cooler than regular custom water cooling. Better cooling equals better cpu, gpu, and/or ram performance and ability to run more voltage (depending on where the cooling is applied). PHASE is not cheap.


----------



## ChronoBodi

i'm trying to do 4.8 Ghz...

at what cpu voltage did you use to make this stable as well as what other settings?

it took 1.375 to stabilize 4.6, it's 32C idle temps...

God i want that extra 200 mhz, but IVY can be a biatch sometimes.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i'm trying to do 4.8 Ghz...
> 
> at what cpu voltage did you use to make this stable as well as what other settings?
> 
> it took 1.375 to stabilize 4.6, it's 32C idle temps...
> 
> God i want that extra 200 mhz, but IVY can be a biatch sometimes.


Below is a nice plot *killerfromsky* made from our data on here relating vcore to OC that might help as a guide:



And there is always this other useful chart *VonDutch* likes to share:



NOTE: as a guide only because many chips are better or worse than these.....YMMV


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> lol, FtW is just playing a bit, im almost killing my chip for it(1.610V vcore) ...haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FtW 420 5034.5MHz 1.256v 10.32 but PHASE..
> wonder what the temps where, -40C or more?
> does it take down vcore that much too?


It was phase, evap temp was ~ -40°, single stage is still fine for 24/7 use. This chip can boot 5Ghz right around there on air, the colder temps let it load up, on air it probably wouldn't do much more than a validation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Well, you saw what FtW 420 did to his scores with ram. Lots of benches can be improved through mem tweeks, so I look forward to seeing what you can do after playing some with it.
> And PHASE is an more extreme method of cooling that is less drastic than DICE or LN2. Yet much cooler than regular custom water cooling. Better cooling equals better cpu, gpu, and/or ram performance and ability to run more voltage (depending on where the cooling is applied). PHASE is not cheap.


Phase can be fairly cheap, some folks spend more than what a new single stage costs on water gear. A used single stage went on OCN for $450 recently, someone who killed a chip delidding could have had 5Ghz safely right there cheaper than the cost of 2 cpus. My used single stage was less than that.


----------



## barretp

My first benchmark submission. Let me know if something isn't right.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barretp*
> 
> My first benchmark submission. Let me know if something isn't right.


Looks good! I added you to the suicide spreadsheet, now raise your OC and start to push it some more as you have the lowest score! Move it to 4.8 or more to move up!


----------



## barretp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Looks good! I added you to the suicide spreadsheet, now raise your OC and start to push it some more as you have the lowest score! Move it to 4.8 or more to move up!


haha will do. I'm totally new to ivy bridge so I'm still trying to figure out how to get in the 4.8-5.0+ range.


----------



## kgtuning

Hey PCWargamer and VonDutch here you go..


----------



## kgtuning

oh and heres and updated 5.2 ghz run...lol


----------



## FtW 420

Nice!
What memory kit are you using, & is it 2 x 8Gb or 4 x 4Gb?


----------



## shremi

Hey pcwargamer when you get a chance can you update my suicide runs also ??? I guess you missed my post


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Hey PCWargamer and VonDutch here you go..


ooooo ..you! ....hahaha..nice one kgtuning, so now i need 10.34 points ...omg..
if i can, it would mean i beat up that Xeon finally ..lol


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice!
> What memory kit are you using, & is it 2 x 8Gb or 4 x 4Gb?


4 x 4

this kit..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231456

VonDutch... thanks man! Come on, you can do it.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 4 x 4
> this kit..
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231456
> VonDutch... thanks man! Come on, you can do it.


lol, really trying hard here, guess what..
first time ever i managed to oc my ram to 1800mhz









lowered clocks from 9-9-9-24 to 10-10-10-25 and upped voltage to 1.6V,
not sure if its stable, and if it helps to make my cinebench go up..we'll see ...brb..

edit,
looks like that made my score even worse then before..haha..
im afraid my 10.32 points at 5.1ghz is the highest for me kgtuning,
when i buy my new 2400mhz ram, i'll get back to you


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> lol, really trying hard here, guess what..
> first time ever i managed to oc my ram to 1800mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowered clocks from 9-9-9-24 to 10-10-10-25 and upped voltage to 1.6V,
> not sure if its stable, and if it helps to make my cinebench go up..we'll see ...brb..
> edit,
> looks like that made my score even worse then before..haha..
> im afraid my 10.32 points at 5.1ghz is the highest for me kgtuning,
> when i buy my new 2400mhz ram, i'll get back to you


I look forward to it VonDutch! As I look back at when I bought my ram I kind of wished I bought a higher speed set but oh well.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> It's been a while, and here is my suicide run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All requirements met?


@PCWargamer, this is not in the list yet


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 4 x 4
> this kit..
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231456
> VonDutch... thanks man! Come on, you can do it.


It should be able to do better for benching, pull 2 sticks for 2 x 4 & it should be easier to OC.
In the serial # under the barcode, what are the 5th to 8th digits (to identify the ICs used, xxxx????xxxxxx).


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It should be able to do better for benching, pull 2 sticks for 2 x 4 & it should be easier to OC.
> In the serial # under the barcode, what are the 5th to 8th digits (to identify the ICs used, xxxx????xxxxxx).


Looks like 0240. I'm at work so I can only look at a picture on my phone of them. Lol


----------



## FtW 420

0240 should be hynix, with 2 x 4Gb if you are sticking with 1.65V or under they should be able to run cinebench fine at 2400 10-12-11 24 1t 1.65V, & can tighten up the subs a bit as well. Might not be prime/ibt stable there but benchies should be OK. at 2200Mhz 9-11-10 20 1t should be good at 1.65V too.
I'll see if I can tinker with a hynix kit more today & see what they can do with extra volts (mostly used them on the x79 rig, but did test what they could do at 1.65V on z77)


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 0240 should be hynix, with 2 x 4Gb if you are sticking with 1.65V or under they should be able to run cinebench fine at 2400 10-12-11 24 1t 1.65V, & can tighten up the subs a bit as well. Might not be prime/ibt stable there but benchies should be OK. at 2200Mhz 9-11-10 20 1t should be good at 1.65V too.
> I'll see if I can tinker with a hynix kit more today & see what they can do with extra volts (mostly used them on the x79 rig, but did test what they could do at 1.65V on z77)


Thanks. That is very cool. I'm still learning timings and how they affect how the computer runs. I have the next two days off so I can try that out.


----------



## FtW 420

Also, be sure to save your profile before playing with memory too much. Learning memory overclocking can make that clear cmos button very useful even with a board that has good failed overclock recovery.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Also, be sure to save your profile before playing with memory too much. Learning memory overclocking can make that clear cmos button very useful even with a board that has good failed overclock recovery.


I always save profiles. I have 3 profiles that I use. One for my 24/7 5ghz 2133mhz and the other two are for playing around or for trying to get a specific overclock worked out.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Hey PCWargamer and VonDutch here you go..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great job *kgtuning* pushing that system just a bit more - and it worked!!! Best 5.1 score we have!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> oh and heres and updated 5.2 ghz run...lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And also the best 5.2 score!!! (not that you being the only 5.2 score takes anything away from that...)









Tweeking your mem up to 2200 is really working for you - good job your doing there learning how to maximize your system better that way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> 4 x 4
> this kit..
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231456
> VonDutch... thanks man! Come on, you can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, really trying hard here, guess what..
> first time ever i managed to oc my ram to 1800mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowered clocks from 9-9-9-24 to 10-10-10-25 and upped voltage to 1.6V,
> not sure if its stable, and if it helps to make my cinebench go up..we'll see ...brb..
> 
> edit,
> looks like that made my score even worse then before..haha..
> im afraid my 10.32 points at 5.1ghz is the highest for me kgtuning,
> when i buy my new 2400mhz ram, i'll get back to you
Click to expand...

Cool that you got your memory higher than ever before for that try *VonDutch*!!! We all know you will "be right back" once you get that upgraded ram!!! And we are looking forward to it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> It's been a while, and here is my suicide run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All requirements met?
> 
> 
> 
> @PCWargamer, this is not in the list yet
Click to expand...

Got it recorded *captvizcenzo*!!! Thanks for reminding me about it. And a very good score too - your in 5th place in a popular bench. Nice.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Great job *kgtuning* pushing that system just a bit more - and it worked!!! Best 5.1 score we have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also the best 5.2 score!!! (not that you being the only 5.2 score takes anything away from that...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweeking your mem up to 2200 is really working for you - good job your doing there learning how to maximize your system better that way.
> Cool that you got your memory higher than ever before for that try *VonDutch*!!! We all know you will "be right back" once you get that upgraded ram!!! And we are looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it recorded *captvizcenzo*!!! Thanks for reminding me about it. And a very good score too - your in 5th place in a popular bench. Nice.


Thanks. Hopefully I'll have a higher score for you tomorrow.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Got it recorded *captvizcenzo*!!! Thanks for reminding me about it. And a very good score too - your in 5th place in a popular bench. Nice.


Thanks PCWargamer!








I wanna go benching on Cinebench, but the un-delidded chip won't let me.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Thanks PCWargamer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna go benching on Cinebench, but the un-delidded chip won't let me.


Thought about delidding?


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Thought about delidding?


Yes I am. Might delid when it's time to flush my wc loop.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Got it recorded *captvizcenzo*!!! Thanks for reminding me about it. And a very good score too - your in 5th place in a popular bench. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PCWargamer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna go benching on Cinebench, but the un-delidded chip won't let me.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Thanks PCWargamer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna go benching on Cinebench, but the un-delidded chip won't let me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought about delidding?
Click to expand...

Really *captvizcenzo*, your gunna have a whole lot more fun benching that thing once it is delidded and temps are no longer the issue in your way....









We did it, and we are very very happy we did so!


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Really *captvizcenzo*, your gunna have a whole lot more fun benching that thing once it is delidded and temps are no longer the issue in your way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did it, and we are very very happy we did so!


I'll join you guys early next year for sure!

Gonna go on a road trip for the next three weeks


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Ill start with Super Pi 1M
> 
> Is this the right format ????
> Edit 1 : http://valid.canardpc.com/2574372 highest overclock so far i submited this a while in the 5ghz and 2 ghz club
> Edit 2 : Super Pi 32M
> 
> Well thats it for tonight maybe someone can help me out to improve my scores:thumb:


Why am I getting ignored here ?????


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Why am I getting ignored here ?????


That'll simply put in me in 6th place. Very good score at such low voltage, I'm jelly...


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Ill start with Super Pi 1M
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the right format ????
> Edit 1 : http://valid.canardpc.com/2574372 highest overclock so far i submited this a while in the 5ghz and 2 ghz club
> Edit 2 : Super Pi 32M
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats it for tonight maybe someone can help me out to improve my scores:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I getting ignored here ?????
Click to expand...

Not forgotten on purpose *shremi*! LOL And nice scores there.You are now number three on the 1M, and number three on the 32M!!! Awesome dude!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Why am I getting ignored here ?????
> 
> 
> 
> That'll simply put in me in 6th place. Very good score at such low voltage, I'm jelly...
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know. Right? And I'm now in eigth place..... Great 5.4 OC, and nice vcore. I think we are all jelly....


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yeah, I know. Right? And I'm now in eigth place..... Great 5.4 OC, and nice vcore. I think we are all jelly....


Man.... that's awesome. Mine won't do 5.4 GHz without silly voltage.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yeah, I know. Right? And I'm now in eigth place..... Great 5.4 OC, and nice vcore. I think we are all jelly....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man.... that's awesome. Mine won't do 5.4 GHz without silly voltage.
Click to expand...

Mine won't do 5.4......no matter the voltage....I know....I tried....multiple times....


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Mine won't do 5.4......no matter the voltage....I know....I tried....multiple times....


I got to 1.700 and no boot.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Mine won't do 5.4......no matter the voltage....I know....I tried....multiple times....


I guess mine too...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Also, be sure to save your profile before playing with memory too much. Learning memory overclocking can make that clear cmos button very useful even with a board that has good failed overclock recovery.


Yeah it is. Until, well the chip dies....... cough cough lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I always save profiles. I have 3 profiles that I use. One for my 24/7 5ghz 2133mhz and the other two are for playing around or for trying to get a specific overclock worked out.


I have 2 profiles. Bench and normal. Bench means everything is cranked and ready to go. Vcore will go to 1.98 if I double tap my # button lol. I love macros.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Yes I am. Might delid when it's time to flush my wc loop.


Yes yes join my Crew! Muhahahahahahahahaha!







sorry tired and anxious for new chip. Man I hope Franky 2 is a good one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Really *captvizcenzo*, your gunna have a whole lot more fun benching that thing once it is delidded and temps are no longer the issue in your way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did it, and we are very very happy we did so!


Yup. Everyone has been so far. It really is worth the results which can be hard to believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I'll join you guys early next year for sure!
> Gonna go on a road trip for the next three weeks


Where to? Sounds fun as well. Safe travels sir!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I got to 1.700 and no boot.


Hehehehehehehe Franky is king of the vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I guess mine too...


Ohh Franky.

Lol I though of a great letter to intel as well for my chip. Tell them my chips information and everything and then at the bottom type.

You may just see a batch number for the i7 3770K but to my I see Franky. Please refer to him as such please.

Thank You


----------



## VonDutch

5.4ghz with 1.750V vcore










1.850V vcore was my highest for 5.5ghz..
i think its time to say, "Dont try this at home folks" ....lol


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah it is. Until, well the chip dies....... cough cough lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 profiles. Bench and normal. Bench means everything is cranked and ready to go. Vcore will go to 1.98 if I double tap my # button lol. I love macros.
> Yes yes join my Crew! Muhahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry tired and anxious for new chip. Man I hope Franky 2 is a good one.
> Yup. Everyone has been so far. It really is worth the results which can be hard to believe.
> Where to? Sounds fun as well. Safe travels sir!
> Hehehehehehehe Franky is king of the vcore.
> Ohh Franky.
> Lol I though of a great letter to intel as well for my chip. Tell them my chips information and everything and then at the bottom type.
> You may just see a batch number for the i7 3770K but to my I see Franky. Please refer to him as such please.
> Thank You


Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, Nevada, California, Washington, Utah, and back to Iowa!









When is Franky 2 gonna be here?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 5.4ghz with 1.750V vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.850V vcore was my highest for 5.5ghz..
> i think its time to say, "Dont try this at home folks" ....lol


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, Nevada, California, Washington, Utah, and back to Iowa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is Franky 2 gonna be here?


my temps when i was doing that 5.4ghz and 5.5ghz run..lol

Val and i where shooting for the stars back then,
almost got pneumonia so cold it was...lol


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> my temps when i was doing that 5.4ghz and 5.5ghz run..lol
> 
> Val and i where shooting for the stars back then,
> almost got pneumonia so cold it was...lol


There's the secret, LOL


----------



## lilchronic

Here we go!


----------



## martinhal

Can I join the club ?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, Nevada, California, Washington, Utah, and back to Iowa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is Franky 2 gonna be here?


Hopefully pretty soon. I wont have it for about 2 weeks but it should be sent out in about a week then get to my dorms mail room in another week. Where in Iowa you live? I live in Blue Bunny land (Yes Le Mars) by Sioux City, about 1 and a half hours south of Sioux Falls.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> There's the secret, LOL


Yeah lowest temps I had was 0C with my H100 lol. Man that was fun wasn't it Von.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> my temps when i was doing that 5.4ghz and 5.5ghz run..lol
> 
> Val and i where shooting for the stars back then,
> almost got pneumonia so cold it was...lol


Can't wait for my chip to see what it can do. What mobo you on again? Can't remember


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Not forgotten on purpose *shremi*! LOL And nice scores there.You are now number three on the 1M, and number three on the 32M!!! Awesome dude!


3

Let me know if you need some help updating the spreadsheet .... I have pretty much all of the weekend free


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hopefully pretty soon. I wont have it for about 2 weeks but it should be sent out in about a week then get to my dorms mail room in another week. Where in Iowa you live? I live in Blue Bunny land (Yes Le Mars) by Sioux City, about 1 and a half hours south of Sioux Falls.
> Yeah lowest temps I had was 0C with my H100 lol. Man that was fun wasn't it Von.
> Can't wait for my chip to see what it can do. What mobo you on again? Can't remember


for sure. funniest thing i ever did with a computer, all started because i had 2mhz more then you with my oc's..lol

i have a Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, couldnt get passed the 1.85V vcore for the 5.5ghz run ..o well..


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hopefully pretty soon. I wont have it for about 2 weeks but it should be sent out in about a week then get to my dorms mail room in another week. Where in Iowa you live? I live in Blue Bunny land (Yes Le Mars) by Sioux City, about 1 and a half hours south of Sioux Falls.
> Yeah lowest temps I had was 0C with my H100 lol. Man that was fun wasn't it Von.
> Can't wait for my chip to see what it can do. What mobo you on again? Can't remember


I live in Ames. I thought you are in North Dakota as shown in your profile.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> I live in Ames. I thought you are in North Dakota as shown in your profile.


College is in nodak where im usually at. But my hometown is le mars


----------



## DADDYDC650

Replaced my 2700k with a 3770k. Upgrade cost me a total of 60 bucks. Currently running it prime95 27.7 stable @ 4.8Ghz 1.32v with 4 sticks of 1866 RAM. Highest temp was 88c with an h100. Pix when I get a chance.

Question, should I replace my 4 sticks of 1866 G.skill with 2 x8GB 2400Mhz G.Skill? Was thinking that 2 sticks would allow for even lower voltage @ 4.8Ghz. I was also thinking of replacing my H100 with an h100i. Thoughts?


----------



## Valgaur

here you go guys.

There are actually 3-4 batches before release date. The L batch or Malaysia like mine have 4 before release date and the Costa Ricas have 3 before release date. This is because manufacturers got the plans from the heads at Intel before others. They made early batches not just to stock up on them but to test them for around a month before hand before releasing them.

What I believe is happening is that the older batches are being dug into from supplies which yield lower temps mine was a week 22 batch and I had really good temps before delid I could get 4.9 easily and fold but temps were in the 90s.

These earlier batches or test batches as I call them have less glue under the IHS making better contact and I believe Intel made a change with the glue amount of possible testing from manufacturers stating that after a lot of tim change the IHS became a bit movable to the point they could take them off. That's why these later batches have really good IMCs but don't clock as well. The manufacturers samples actually do clock higher and almost all of the test batches do this as well. I think they all used a good batch of silicon, or possibly controlled the manufacturing process a bit more in order to make sure everything was done correctly. Which is why we see a lot more glue and tim on these newer batches.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Here we go!


That is great! Can it run that way longer than 1 hour and 9 min?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Can I join the club ?


I really hate to say it martinhal, but you have to have task manager up showing that you did this with 80-90% of your ram!!! So not acceptable according to the OP's rules. See OP's rules on page one.

Nice 20hr run at 5GHz at great vcore - you sir have a great chip!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That is great! Can it run that way longer than 1 hour and 9 min?


well i stopped it after about 20 more mins i was to worried about temps over a long period of time
should i try again tonight?? its guna be cold. lolz


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That is great! Can it run that way longer than 1 hour and 9 min?
> 
> 
> 
> well i stopped it after about 20 more mins i was to worried about temps over a long period of time
> should i try again tonight?? its guna be cold. lolz
Click to expand...

You are right, temps could get another 5C or more with a full prime95 run. No need to do it - until you are delidded!

In the mean time, that is a nice chip to be able to do that. Great job *lilchronic*!


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I really hate to say it martinhal, but you have to have task manager up showing that you did this with 80-90% of your ram!!! So not acceptable according to the OP's rules. See OP's rules on page one.
> Nice 20hr run at 5GHz at great vcore - you sir have a great chip!


Anything else ?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I really hate to say it martinhal, but you have to have task manager up showing that you did this with 80-90% of your ram!!! So not acceptable according to the OP's rules. See OP's rules on page one.
> Nice 20hr run at 5GHz at great vcore - you sir have a great chip!
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else ?
Click to expand...

No. Everything else was perfect! Great run too.

Just do 12hrs (or more) as before using 80-90% memory, and have task manager open to show it.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i stopped it after about 20 more mins i was to worried about temps over a long period of time
> should i try again tonight?? its guna be cold. lolz


Winter/cold is your friend for oc's ..lol
this is my readings this morning, without opening my frontdoor,

5C coolest core







0C outside


----------



## martinhal

Can I join the club now ?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Can I join the club now ?


Most definitely *martinhal*! You do some good prime95 buddy. Love your OC and vcore and temps!









You can add the thread banner to your sig to show others what you have accomplished!!!


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Most definitely *martinhal*! You do some good prime95 buddy. Love your OC and vcore and temps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can add the thread banner to your sig to show others what you have accomplished!!!


Great thanks !


----------



## DADDYDC650

Here are my results!


----------



## foxrena

My Super Pi suicide run:

3770K on P8Z77 V-Pro at -40C, cooled by my cascaded TEC block.
The original post is HERE


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Replaced my 2700k with a 3770k. Upgrade cost me a total of 60 bucks. Currently running it prime95 27.7 stable @ 4.8Ghz 1.32v with 4 sticks of 1866 RAM. Highest temp was 88c with an h100. Pix when I get a chance.
> 
> Question, should I replace my 4 sticks of 1866 G.skill with 2 x8GB 2400Mhz G.Skill? Was thinking that 2 sticks would allow for even lower voltage @ 4.8Ghz. I was also thinking of replacing my H100 with an h100i. Thoughts?


Only upgrade the ram if you plan on doing some benching as that is the only place the added performace will show up. But benching is fun....









Don't think upgrade of H100 to H100i would be worth it and I would not do so. Better solution to temp issues with IVY is to delide it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Here are my results!


Looks good *DADDYDC650*! You are accepted and can add the banner to your sig!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxrena*
> 
> My Super Pi suicide run:
> 
> 3770K on P8Z77 V-Pro at -40C, cooled by my cascaded TEC block.
> The original post is HERE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice superPi 1M run *foxrena*! You are now number three on that popular bench on the suicide spreadsheet.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Only upgrade the ram if you plan on doing some benching as that is the only place the added performace will show up. But benching is fun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think upgrade of H100 to H100i would be worth it and I would not do so. Better solution to temp issues with IVY is to delide it!
> Looks good *DADDYDC650*! You are accepted and can add the banner to your sig!


With the h100 and h100i you will notice temp drops.....of like 2-4C tops. Its gonna be small I can almost garauntee that.


----------



## sakerfalcon

Not the greatest chip in the world, I'm going to fiddle with it and see if I can go higher.



To get 4.6 I have to do offset at +0.70 or +0.75, which is pretty high. The ram timings are also terrible, but I'm dealing with the CPU first before messing with the RAM. It should be running 1866 / 9/10/9/28/2T. I've tried XMP but hit some stability issues at 1.6v even.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Not the greatest chip in the world, I'm going to fiddle with it and see if I can go higher.
> 
> To get 4.6 I have to do offset at +0.70 or +0.75, which is pretty high. The ram timings are also terrible, but I'm dealing with the CPU first before messing with the RAM. It should be running 1866 / 9/10/9/28/2T. I've tried XMP but hit some stability issues at 1.6v even.


Please tell me your offset is. .07 or .075.....if its .7 then I know why you can't clock any higher. You vcore is off the charts and when you dod just little things like google chrome it'll max your temps before you even know it and shut your pc down or freeze to save the chip.

I know im being a nazi on the grammar but I have to make sure. Also what's the batch number?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Not the greatest chip in the world, I'm going to fiddle with it and see if I can go higher.
> 
> 
> 
> To get 4.6 I have to do offset at +0.70 or +0.75, which is pretty high. The ram timings are also terrible, but I'm dealing with the CPU first before messing with the RAM. It should be running 1866 / 9/10/9/28/2T. I've tried XMP but hit some stability issues at 1.6v even.


Your accepted, BUT please use Real Temp instead of Core Temp next time as it has a uptime timer that can be reset upon starting prime95. Using Real Temp is part of the OP's initial rules. Your lucky I'm feeling charitable! Good job *sakerfalcon*


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Here's my 5.0Ghz OC at 1.366vcore. 16.5hr Prime test. Did I miss anything?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Here's my 5.0Ghz OC at 1.366vcore. 16.5hr Prime test. Did I miss anything?


No problem with acceptance items. Awesome, as you already know. Just a great chip that we all love seeing perform. - Accepted









One thing on info is the batch number which should have four more digets....

Check out the post # 2 list of benches on frist page and give them a try as I expect you will be able to get some nice scores.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> No problem with acceptance items. Awesome, as you already know. Just a great chip that we all love seeing perform. - Accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing on info is the batch number which should have four more digets....
> Check out the post # 2 list of benches on frist page and give them a try as I expect you will be able to get some nice scores.


Will do thanks. Btw it's Batch 3230B370, my bad.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> No problem with acceptance items. Awesome, as you already know. Just a great chip that we all love seeing perform. - Accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing on info is the batch number which should have four more digets....
> Check out the post # 2 list of benches on frist page and give them a try as I expect you will be able to get some nice scores.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do thanks. Btw it's Batch 3230B370, my bad.
Click to expand...

Thanks. One other thing, what speed you running your mem at?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Thanks. One other thing, what speed you running your mem at?


Stock (1600mhz). Haven't started to tweak memory yet.


----------



## sakerfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Please tell me your offset is. .07 or .075.....if its .7 then I know why you can't clock any higher. You vcore is off the charts and when you dod just little things like google chrome it'll max your temps before you even know it and shut your pc down or freeze to save the chip.
> I know im being a nazi on the grammar but I have to make sure. Also what's the batch number?


It is +0.75. Batch number is 3229B576. Any tips on clocking higher?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> It is +0.75. Batch number is 3229B576. Any tips on clocking higher?


So it's .75 instead of .075? Do you seen your problem now?


----------



## sakerfalcon

Er, silly me. It is +0.075. Whoops.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> It is +0.75. Batch number is 3229B576. Any tips on clocking higher?


Mess with your PLL and your vtt and vcciaso. Vtt and vcc go to 1.15 tops. Pll can go to 1.9 but keep 1.8 in mind more often.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> So it's .75 instead of .075? Do you seen your problem now?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Er, silly me. It is +0.075. Whoops.


It happens. We all do it every now and then lol.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey guys, no matter what memory value I enter for the custom blend, my RAM meter shows only 70% usage. Any idea on how to resolve this? I'm using version 27.7 build 1








Edit: nvm, I downloaded the 32 bit client by mistake. All good now.


----------



## Jayjr1105

My submission







4.4 GHz 1.176v RAM is stock 1600 with XMP timings. CPU is *not* delidded...


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> My submission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4 GHz 1.176v RAM is stock 1600 with XMP timings. CPU is *not* delidded...


I would hope to god it's not delidded with those temps







.


----------



## munaim1

I will be adding a further column to show whether or not entries / submission's by members have a delidded cpu or not. Also in regards to maintaining the spreadsheet in the OP and as you probably know, I've given access to Mrtoyotaco & PCWargamer, therefore your submissions will be updated at the earliest convenience. On that note, I would just like to say a thank you to everyone for participating in this thread. I have made an effort to be around more, so I have returned to my duties and will be back to updating the spreadsheet.

Regards









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> My submission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4 GHz 1.176v RAM is stock 1600 with XMP timings. CPU is *not* delidded...


Added









*Choose your sig and wear it proudly*

_*choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_








*The Ivy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Ivy STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

*The Ivy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Ivy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to IvyBridge users and those looking to maybe upgrade to it. It also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with their overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that Ivy and non Ivy users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 90 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## chronicfx

Post #2449 is my 3570k run for 12hrs at 4.9 still has not made it to the spreadsheet. Can you add me please







Thanks

Yes I am de-lidded. I also have since switched to liquid pro and my max temps are high 70's low 80's now. Not going to re-stress though.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Post #2449 is my 3570k run for 12hrs at 4.9 still has not made it to the spreadsheet. Can you add me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Yes I am de-lidded. I also have since switched to liquid pro and my max temps are high 70's low 80's now. Not going to re-stress though.


I'll look into it









*EDIT:*

Found your submission, will add it now.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I would hope to god it's not delidded with those temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, I feel like I have a pretty good chip that would do 5.0 easily too... just scared to death to throw $300 down the toilet by nicking the die.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Yeah, I feel like I have a pretty good chip that would do 5.0 easily too... just scared to death to throw $300 down the toilet by nicking the die.


If you have tested beyond 4.6Ghz you really don't know how good your chip is or could be. I've seen a lot of people (probably most) 3770k owners be able to 4.4-4.5 without ever raising the voltage. But once you get into the 4.6-4.7Ghz territory, the voltage increases needed begin to jump exponentially. If you ever want to see what your chip is truly capable of I'd encourage you to delid it. I certainly understand those that are hesitant to do so though as there is some risk involved. If don't right and carefully though, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## munaim1

Also those having issues viewing the spreadsheet in full, please try the direct link in the OP. You might also want to change a couple things under the forum preference settings which is located right above the first poster of a thread. Here's what mine looks like:



This allows me to view threads without the right column taking up all the space.


----------



## beniroc

Post #2372 is my 24hr run. Could you add my please.







Also it is delidded.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Yeah, I feel like I have a pretty good chip that would do 5.0 easily too... just scared to death to throw $300 down the toilet by nicking the die.


can you check what vcore you need at 4.5ghz ?

its something sonda5 said in the delidded thread,

"To get a good idea of how good of a cpu you have try a low over clock like 4.5GHZ
and see how low of voltage you can get it stable at. 1.2v and below without delidding for 4.5GHZ
is usually a decent chip and when you delid the performance increases."

im gonna ask others the same, if they think about delidding and if their chip is any good for it,
since most can run 4.5ghz without running into thermal limits, but its enough oc to get a idea of the vcore needed
for the higher oc's


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> can you check what vcore you need at 4.5ghz ?
> its something sonda5 said in the delidded thread,
> "To get a good idea of how good of a cpu you have try a low over clock like 4.5GHZ
> and see how low of voltage you can get it stable at. 1.2v and below without delidding for 4.5GHZ
> is usually a decent chip and when you delid the performance increases."
> im gonna ask others the same, if they think about delidding and if their chip is any good for it,
> since most can run 4.5ghz without running into thermal limits, but its enough oc to get a idea of the vcore needed
> for the higher oc's


The only thing I did when I first overclocked this chip was starting at 4.2 with 1.168~1.176v and then ran IBT several times stable. Then I bumped to 4.3, rinse/repeat. I did this until 4.5 without touching the offset but 4.5 was unstable with the initial 1.168~1.176v. I think I bumped up to 1.184v with no luck as well @ 4.5 then just decided to stick with 4.4 since I had a good low voltage there. I will surely try to get 4.5 stable at some point and report back. I was also using 32 bit P95 by mistake all that time so I will have to retry with 64-bit.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> The only thing I did when I first overclocked this chip was starting at 4.2 with 1.168~1.176v and then ran IBT several times stable. Then I bumped to 4.3, rinse/repeat. I did this until 4.5 without touching the offset but 4.5 was unstable with the initial 1.168~1.176v. I think I bumped up to 1.184v with no luck as well @ 4.5 then just decided to stick with 4.4 since I had a good low voltage there. I will surely try to get 4.5 stable at some point and report back. I was also using 32 bit P95 by mistake all that time so I will have to retry with 64-bit.


cool, thanks









wouldnt worry about your vcore yet, you can go upto 1.4-1.45V vcore with no problem,
except temperatures prolly wont let you ..lol
just looked at your other post, but looks like you could run 4.5ghz tempwise also,
75C max running prime at 4.4ghz is still good..

to make my 4.5ghz stable, i needed1.235V vcore, and my chip is avarage with the higher oc's,
4.8ghz needed 1.420V vcore to make it stable, 24H prime that is..
so when youre close to, or under the 1.2V vcore needed for 4.5ghz,
and delid it, you should have a decent chip for the higher oc's..

youre the first one i ask, i need more info from others doing the same oc,
and what vcore they need, and whats needed for the higher oc's also etc


----------



## martinhal

I don't see my entry on the spredsheet


----------



## SimpleTech

munaim1, can you replace Real Temp 3.70 that you have in the OP with RealTemp T|I Edition? Thanks!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> I don't see my entry on the spredsheet


I have received a backlog of prime 95 entries which hopefully should be done today. Many thanks for your patience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> munaim1, can you replace Real Temp 3.70 that you have in the OP with RealTemp T|I Edition? Thanks!


What's the TI version all about? Also I don't see it on their main page


----------



## munaim1

*Choose your sig and wear it proudly*

_*choose your sig and wear it proudly, Copy and Paste whichever you want







*_








*The Ivy STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Ivy STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

*The Ivy SUPER STABLE Club*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet][B]The Ivy [B][I]SUPER[/I][/B] STABLE Club[/B][/URL][/CENTER]

*BIOS TEMPLATES*

I have created a sheet for *BIOS templates*, it could be a reference point to other's including oneself and a quick *'copy and paste'* whenever required in other threads/posts etc.

Those that have posted their stable systems *please* spare a few minutes of your time to do this. One more thing, these are the ones I'm after:

_*Main BIOS page (The advanced settings main page)*_

*Full AI tweaker Page including DRAM Timing control*

_*CPU Configuration Page*_

*Spread sheet contains voltage info, temperature info, cooling info, BIOS templates and separate sheets have been created for all of those, including one which filters the i5 and i7. This should be helpful to IvyBridge users and those looking to maybe upgrade to it. It also helps provide real world data regarding how the coolers are performing, what temps people are getting with the overclocks and at what kind of voltages, I think that it's a great addition to OCN and one that Ivy and non Ivy users can benefit from.*

*Thanks to all that contributed to this thread and spread sheet, would not have been possible without you guys









We currently have just over 100 members and we are looking for MORE









SO GET POSTING GUYS BUT REMEMBER TO FOLLOW THE RULES!!!!

And again thanks to all those participated, we have some excellent club members here!!!!*

Quote:


> *Spreadsheet Updated*


----------



## LuisGT

Delidded my i7 and decided to do some benching.

SPI 32m



Cinebench run... this damn bench is hard to make happy.



And my Stable submission hasn't made it to the spreadsheet

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/2660#post_18787121


----------



## tr1xst3r

4.5 GHz stable @ 1.34V

unfortunately I got a not so good @ OC chip... oh well.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2621847


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr1xst3r*
> 
> 
> 4.5 GHz stable @ 1.34V
> unfortunately I got a not so good @ OC chip... oh well.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2621847


What's your cooling situation? Those are some awfully high temps I wouldn't run at that voltage if those are the temps you're getting.


----------



## tr1xst3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> What's your cooling situation? Those are some awfully high temps I wouldn't run at that voltage if those are the temps you're getting.


I currently have an H100 with the fans exhausting. 1.34 v was the only stable voltage for me to be @ 4.5 GHz.

With that said, I think it's also because my H100 is not on properly. I have the tubes going onto the right side (hitting the memory) instead of to the left.

http://www.corsair.com/blog/installing-the-hydro-series-h100-in-the-graphite-600t/

Basically, my H100 tubes are on the right, while in the tutorial, the tubes are on the left. Waiting for my new fans which should be here tomorrow.'

Any help would be much appreciated:

I basically just upped the multiplier to 45, changed the vcore to 1.34v (after testing from 1.2v), turned off turbo boost + all power saving functions.

That is all I changed. I am new to the Intel OCing as I came from an AMD chip.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr1xst3r*
> 
> I currently have an H100 with the fans exhausting. 1.34 v was the only stable voltage for me to be @ 4.5 GHz.
> With that said, I think it's also because my H100 is not on properly. I have the tubes going onto the right side (hitting the memory) instead of to the left.
> http://www.corsair.com/blog/installing-the-hydro-series-h100-in-the-graphite-600t/
> Basically, my H100 tubes are on the right, while in the tutorial, the tubes are on the left. Waiting for my new fans which should be here tomorrow.'
> Any help would be much appreciated:
> I basically just upped the multiplier to 45, changed the vcore to 1.34v (after testing from 1.2v), turned off turbo boost + all power saving functions.
> That is all I changed. I am new to the Intel OCing as I came from an AMD chip.


I don't think which side the tubes are on should matter as long as they are on properly and nothing is restricting the flow of the fluid in the tubes. However those temps seem awfully high so it may be mounted improperly meaning you don't have good contact with the CPU. You may want to try remounting it. Also, how much thermal paste did you use? You should only be using a rice grain sized amount in the middle of the CPU.


----------



## Valgaur

If your using Auto vcore. Then don't use that. You have to use manual vcore. Auto cranks the vcore far to much. Try manual but you never know. Also H100 doesn't have any certain way to be. Ounted. And new fans wont drops temps much. Maybe a few degrees, but not much man.

You could have the h100 block sideways and same temps albeit same tim and amount etc etc.


----------



## tr1xst3r

I did use manual vcore in my settings ofc. Thats how my vcore is 1.34v

I didnt put on the thermal paste myself. It was already on the h100 so i didnt do that myselfm


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisGT*
> 
> Though I'd join and contribute this to the thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr1xst3r*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 GHz stable @ 1.34V
> 
> unfortunately I got a not so good @ OC chip... oh well.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2621847


Please download the correct Prime95 Version (avx version), you should find a link in the OP.


----------



## bebimbap

munaim1 nice to see you back, I didn't realize I became the highest on air OCer in this club, I wanted to try 5.1ghz but holidays and BL2 are in the way lol.
I got a new vid card finally a gtx 670 windforce from gigabyte, my idle power is much lower these days from the 4850 that i upgraded from, BIG DIFFERENCE in heat and performance
Since my vid card almost touching (1mm away) my CPU HS, it may give me slightly more head room when OC because the 670 runs cooler than my 4850 did 45c idle vs 65c idle


----------



## tr1xst3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Please download the correct Prime95 Version (avx version), you should find a link in the OP.


I downloaded the Prime 95 ver. 27.7

I don't quite understand how I got the wrong one?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr1xst3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Please download the correct Prime95 Version (avx version), you should find a link in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded the Prime 95 ver. 27.7
> 
> I don't quite understand how I got the wrong one?
Click to expand...

Have you loaded SP1 onto your system? I think you will need that for W7 AVX cammand set - with the latest p95 27.7 to exercise them.


----------



## tr1xst3r

^ that fixxed it. I really think that there is something wrong with the H100.

The temps keep fluctuating between 82-98c which is very alarming. I don't know what it is, but the pump is really loud when i'm stress testing.

I'm going to keep it at 4.2 GHz @ auto as my temps are in the low 60's during full load.

Any suggestions would be amazing.


----------



## NamesLucky

I'm not sure if the spreadsheet is suppose to be updated for all entries or just the few that have asked recently, but I don't see my entry on there. It's on post 2570, I'd appreciate it being put up when possible. Thanks!


----------



## jellybeans69

, on air , CM Evo 212 , with chilled winter air coming from balcony. Both ss'es are @ 1.6 , +0.525v offset and 1.832 pll
Even if i gave it 1.9pll and max of what i can (+0.6v offset) it wouldn't login into windows @5.3









Ignore the real temp , seems like i forgot to turn off one of C states. If it doesnt get accepted i might re do it when i get some more time


----------



## LuisGT

Here's a run with 27.7

http://imgur.com/B78xs


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> I'm not sure if the spreadsheet is suppose to be updated for all entries or just the few that have asked recently, but I don't see my entry on there. It's on post 2570, I'd appreciate it being put up when possible. Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuisGT*
> 
> Here's a run with 27.7
> 
> ~snip~


Thank you, will be adding you providing that all the requirements have been checked off. Thanks again for participating.









*EDIT:*

Both have been added. Nice run guys. By the way I'm guessing both are not delidded right?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thank you, will be adding you providing that all the requirements have been checked off. Thanks again for participating.


When you have time would be appreciated if u'd add me in suicide spreadsheet , screens and everything in last post of previous page


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thank you, will be adding you providing that all the requirements have been checked off. Thanks again for participating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have time would be appreciated if u'd add me in suicide spreadsheet , screens and everything in last post of previous page
Click to expand...

I did see your runs and just to let you know I wasn't ignoring them lol don't worry, as of now, PCWargamer will be handling all the submissions to the suicide / benchmark section, I believe there is a backlog so you will have to be patient. Thank you for participating, those are some very good runs.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Thank you, will be adding you providing that all the requirements have been checked off. Thanks again for participating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have time would be appreciated if u'd add me in suicide spreadsheet , screens and everything in last post of previous page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did see your runs and just to let you know I wasn't ignoring them lol don't worry, as of now, PCWargamer will be handling all the submissions to the suicide / benchmark section, I believe there is a backlog so you will have to be patient. Thank you for participating, those are some very good runs.
Click to expand...

Got them added *jellybeans69*. Nice scores there!


----------



## jellybeans69

Nice and ty , just edit 3770k to 3570k














It was -15*C last night so i was freezin abit while benching








Batch#3219B503


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> I did see your runs and just to let you know I wasn't ignoring them lol don't worry, as of now, PCWargamer will be handling all the submissions to the suicide / benchmark section, I believe there is a backlog so you will have to be patient. Thank you for participating, those are some very good runs.


All, there should not be a backlog in the suicide benches, I just have not finished fixing all the "LINKS" (as anything more than just noting the post # for some of them anyway).









But please check the bench spreadsheet out and if I have missed your submission, then let me know so that I can add it! Just tell me the post # and I'll check it out to verify validity. Remember to follow the rules the OP has listed in post #2 and they should be fine and be accepted.

And if you have not yet tried to do some suicide benching, while take a look at the scores and see what you and your system can do! Than post some of your best runs on here!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Nice and ty , just edit 3770k to 3570k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was -15*C last night so i was freezin abit while benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch#3219B503


Sorry about that - Fixed! And those are good temps for benching at 1.6v!


----------



## LuisGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Both have been added. Nice run guys. By the way I'm guessing both are not delidded right?


I'm delidded, It's hot where I live though


----------



## Kaivin

Here is my OC 3570k @ 4.5 Ghz
Custom blend up to 19hrs with 90% RAM used up.

Kindly add me into the club!


----------



## martinhal

Please update my entry in the spreadsheet when you get a gap. My new stable is 5.1


----------



## chris-br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Please update my entry in the spreadsheet when you get a gap. My new stable is 5.1


AWSOME.. Those are really nice temps and vcore


----------



## martinhal

Thanks . I guess I got a good chip. First time ever my 2600K did 4.7 on 1.485 V


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Nice and ty , just edit 3770k to 3570k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was -15*C last night so i was freezin abit while benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch#3219B503


i cant wait for the -15C in my country,
only had about -3 till now ..grmbl ...LOL
still did some crazy oc's with those temps tho,
1 core was about 0C









was the day i did my 5.4ghz oc thats in my sig, got up at 6.30am to let the cold into my home








where do you live jellybeans?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i cant wait for the -15C in my country,
> only had about -3 till now ..grmbl ...LOL
> still did some crazy oc's with those temps tho,
> 1 core was about 0C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was the day i did my 5.4ghz oc thats in my sig, got up at 6.30am to let the cold into my home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you live jellybeans?


East-Eu







I'm getting H100 sonish , and might order coolab liquid from ebay eventually , too bad as i said i couldn't log in into windows even with +0.6v offset @5.3 which is max i can give it , either way 5.2 for 100$ board not bad anyway i guess.


----------



## lilchronic

i had a 7.040s run the first time. should of taken a screen shot lol


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> i had a 7.040s run the first time. should of taken a screen shot lol


Good run *lilchronic*! I got this one recorded on the spreadsheet. Too bad you didn't get the first one saved! But this one is good too!


----------



## lilchronic

wait here is 5.3 ghz and this is the first time i ever booted in to 5.3


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wait here is 5.3 ghz and this is the first time i ever booted in to 5.3


Sorry dude. Only one score a day....Just kidding! I have you updated with the even better score - that moved you from 11th to 7th! Great job and score *lilchronic*!


----------



## solar0987

I have the crappiest 3570k EVER ARGGGGGGGG

takes 1.310 for 4.5 and 1.48 for 4.7!!!!!!!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> I have the crappiest 3570k EVER ARGGGGGGGG
> 
> takes 1.310 for 4.5 and 1.48 for 1.7!!!!!!!


Sorry to hear that *solar0987*. Yep. Not good, but it is not the worst we have seen. You will need it to be even worse to be the worst we have heard about! Good try though!

Are those temps to boot/run windows, or prime stable vcores? (And I think you meant 1.48v for 4.7Ghz.)


----------



## munaim1

Stable Spreadsheet had been updated, thank you all for participating in this thread. Merry Christmas and happy holidays guys and gals


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Stable Spreadsheet had been updated, thank you all for participating in this thread. Merry Christmas and happy holidays guys and gals


You too *munaim1*! And Merry Christmas and best wishes for the upcoming New Year to all!!!


----------



## DADDYDC650

20 hour run at 4.8Ghz 1.32v


----------



## hertzuk

Eugh, horrible chip.

Might mess with the LLC some and maybe I'll be able to get it stable with a bit less vcore (1.245 in BIOS), as well as sorting the offset, but this will do for now...


----------



## Razor 116

14 hours 24mins (Realtemp only run for 12hours 34mins) run at 4.3Ghz 1.096v



Wanted to see the max overclock with no additional voltage and this is what I got. 4.4 was not stable but 4.3.

Just got the hyper 212 evo and really impressed, the fan never went above 700rpm (Single fan pull config) completely silent when running this test. Bear in mind the fan is rated for 600-1600 rpm.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Sorry to hear that *solar0987*. Yep. Not good, but it is not the worst we have seen. You will need it to be even worse to be the worst we have heard about! Good try though!
> Are those temps to boot/run windows, or prime stable vcores? (And I think you meant 1.48v for 4.7Ghz.)


Yes thats totally windows stable for both!


----------



## rexbinary

Just stopping by to say Hi and wish a belated Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone! Looks like we have a lot of new members! Welcome everyone!


----------



## pheint

Hello everyone! This is my first attempt at an overclock so please bear with me as I have a few questions after my run:

I did my test in offset mode. Should I have run it while doing manual voltage? I ask because the voltage would alternate between 1.112v and 1.120v in the cpu-z reading at maybe 2-4 second intervals and would stick at 1.112v for extended periods especially when temps would get closer to the observed max.

In relation to temps, I had thought that while doing the test the temp would rise and then stay at a high level for the whole run. This didn't happen. The temperature on all the cores hovered around 42-48c for 75% of the run and would only go above 50c for maybe 15-20 minutes and sometimes about a half hour, then lower back down to the 42-48c range. Is that normal?

Another temp question. The third & fourth cores are almost always 5-11c less than the first and second. Did I not seat the heatsink (in this case the plate and pump unit) correctly? If I re-seated it would they be more similar in their range or is this not something to worry about?

Also, I didn't notice this until this morning but, the VID under Coretemp is 1.2360v. Is it supposed to be that high or did I not set something correctly in the bios?

Thanks so much for any help guys!



I like my stuff to run cool.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pheint*
> 
> Hello everyone! This is my first attempt at an overclock so please bear with me as I have a few questions after my run:
> I did my test in offset mode. Should I have run it while doing manual voltage? I ask because the voltage would alternate between 1.112v and 1.120v in the cpu-z reading at maybe 2-4 second intervals and would stick at 1.112v for extended periods especially when temps would get closer to the observed max.
> In relation to temps, I had thought that while doing the test the temp would rise and then stay at a high level for the whole run. This didn't happen. The temperature on all the cores hovered around 42-48c for 75% of the run and would only go above 50c for maybe 15-20 minutes and sometimes about a half hour, then lower back down to the 42-48c range. Is that normal?
> Another temp question. The third & fourth cores are almost always 5-11c less than the first and second. Did I not seat the heatsink (in this case the plate and pump unit) correctly? If I re-seated it would they be more similar in their range or is this not something to worry about?
> Also, I didn't notice this until this morning but, the VID under Coretemp is 1.2360v. Is it supposed to be that high or did I not set something correctly in the bios?
> Thanks so much for any help guys!
> I like my stuff to run cool.


It's usually recommended to find your voltage using manual mode first, then find your offset, but there is no issue using offset at first as long as you understand how it works. There should be some variance in your CPU voltage when using offset. Normally it should go down a bit under heavy load (i.e. Prime95).

Your temps look fine. There is always variance between the cores. The only real fix for that is delidding, but that's a big step. http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club

VID is a value that is permanently set in the CPU by Intel before it ships. It's only real purpose for you is determining an offset voltage after find it manually. VID - Vcore = Offset


----------



## Sifnt

Hey everyone! I'm new to this overclocking, i thought i'd give it a go since i have recently just finished building my first
watercooled pc. I have this in offset mode, the vcore is a bit high for my liking but i'll try out manual next.


----------



## Radeon915

Hi guys, I managed to do a 14 hour run yesterday, please add me








Only thing is I noticed at about 11 hrs in that I'm lagging 2 versions behind in Prime, but I hope this will still be accepted..


----------



## pheint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> It's usually recommended to find your voltage using manual mode first, then find your offset, but there is no issue using offset at first as long as you understand how it works. There should be some variance in your CPU voltage when using offset. Normally it should go down a bit under heavy load (i.e. Prime95).
> Your temps look fine. There is always variance between the cores. The only real fix for that is delidding, but that's a big step. http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club
> VID is a value that is permanently set in the CPU by Intel before it ships. It's only real purpose for you is determining an offset voltage after find it manually. VID - Vcore = Offset


Good info, thanks so much! +rep

I'll do another run tonight on manual and see if I can lower my voltage or go for 4.5. But I like saying my cpu wont break 60c lol

thanks again!


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sifnt*
> 
> Hey everyone! I'm new to this overclocking, i thought i'd give it a go since i have recently just finished building my first
> watercooled pc. I have this in offset mode, the vcore is a bit high for my liking but i'll try out manual next.


Looks great!


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radeon915*
> 
> Hi guys, I managed to do a 14 hour run yesterday, please add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing is I noticed at about 11 hrs in that I'm lagging 2 versions behind in Prime, but I hope this will still be accepted..
> ]


Looks good, but I don't believe it will be accepted.







You really need version 27.7 to properly stress an Ivy Bridge chip.


----------



## Coolwaters

hmmm outside temps just hit 3c maybe i should aim for the top of the chart


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> hmmm outside temps just hit 3c maybe i should aim for the top of the chart


Go for it! You can get some great scores at that temp!


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Go for it! You can get some great scores at that temp!


im sitting at 18c right now the room actually got 2 degrees F warmer trying to find a good voltage for 5ghz.

those 5.1ghz guys are making it quite hard...


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> im sitting at 18c right now the room actually got 2 degrees F warmer trying to find a good voltage for 5ghz.
> those 5.1ghz guys are making it quite hard...


I was going to do a 5.1 run this week, testing out some voltages as I type this, 1.510v or 1.524v actual seems to be stable for my 3770k, been at 5.1 for 90 min stable
73,82,83,80 are the hottest temps so far on my air cooling. its 65-66F for ambient maybe I should move outside lol

good luck to all, happy new year!


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I was going to do a 5.1 run this week, testing out some voltages as I type this, 1.510v or 1.524v actual seems to be stable for my 3770k, been at 5.1 for 90 min stable
> 73,82,83,80 are the hottest temps so far on my air cooling. its 65-66F for ambient maybe I should move outside lol
> good luck to all, happy new year!


Would be nice to see another 5.1 stable Ivy


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Would be nice to see another 5.1 stable Ivy


i think i would need 1.620+V vcore to make 5.1ghz run 12H prime ..lol
maybe when its -10C outside









i oced a bit higher today,
had 101blck, 46 multi, so 4646mhz, vid 1.2560V, 0.045V offset , 1.301V vcore,
now its, 100blck, 4.7ghz, vid 1.2560, 0.055V offset, 1.311V vcore,
vid jumps abit bit, but only lower, this is the highest reading..

i tried 4.7ghz with the 0.045V offset at first, but then got a whea error after running cinebench, so i upped it 0.010V after that, should be ok,
will do some more testing later..


----------



## Kaivin

Nice!








Singapore weather is too terrible. Unable to push higher unless i delid my ivy.


----------



## tr1xst3r

is there a way to prove my OC on windows8? It obviously doesn't have AVX.

would be nice.


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr1xst3r*
> 
> is there a way to prove my OC on windows8? It obviously doesn't have AVX.
> would be nice.


??? looks like you are wrong informed AVX


----------



## pheint

Alright here is my application to the club! Prime 27.7 ran for 26 hours 17 minutes. Ambient was 74-76f.



Temps didn't drop as much as I had hoped by lowering the voltage from my last run, but I'm still happy with it.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr1xst3r*
> 
> is there a way to prove my OC on windows8? It obviously doesn't have AVX.
> would be nice.


prime95 should run on win8 i think,
if thats what you mean









Operating system support

AVX adds new register-state through the 256-bit wide YMM register file, so *explicit operating system support is required to properly save & restore AVX's new registers between context switches*. The following operating system versions will support AVX:

Apple OS X: Support for AVX added in 10.6.8 (Snow Leopard) update[2] released on June 23, 2011.
Linux: supported since kernel version 2.6.30,[3] released on June 9, 2009.[4]
Windows: supported in Windows 7 SP1 and Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1.;[5] hotfix 2517374 available for non-SP1 version of Windows Server 2008 R2.;[6] *Windows 8*
Windows Server 2008 R2 Sp1 with Hyper-V requires a hotfix to support AMD AVX (Opteron 6200 and 4200 series) processors, kb 2568088
FreeBSD in a patch submitted on 21 January 2012,[7] which will probably be included in some future release

maybe you need a update for windows8?
i havent installed it, sticking to win7 for now, so cant really say what works or not


----------



## bebimbap

Alright here it is 5.1ghz on 3770k on air cooling, delid, CL Pro inside and out ambient 19c/61f
The core temps are a bit higher reported than they were when running because I left the fans in "quiet mode" for the first half of the test










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> Alright here it is 5.1ghz on 3770k on air cooling, delid, CL Pro inside and out ambient 19c/61f
> The core temps are a bit higher reported than they were when running because I left the fans in "quiet mode" for the first half of the test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice to see another 5.1 Ghz chip. Nice temps on air . I wish we had 19 ambient here.


----------



## bebimbap

thnx, I tried 5.2ghz and my temps are about 87c on hottest core, but I need more than 1.53v which is more than i'm willing to risk atm maybe on another day


----------



## Radeon915

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Looks good, but I don't believe it will be accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need version 27.7 to properly stress an Ivy Bridge chip.


Well, screw it then. I'm not going through that again unless I'm going higher. it does what it's supposed to do for me atm.









How does 27.7 actually stress it more than 25.* does? To me it's all the same sort of iterations and 100% CPU usage..


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radeon915*
> 
> Well, screw it then. I'm not going through that again unless I'm going higher. it does what it's supposed to do for me atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does 27.7 actually stress it more than 25.* does? To me it's all the same sort of iterations and 100% CPU usage..


Because 27.7 supports AVX instructions (Intel chips only started supporting it with Sandy Bridge).


----------



## Konkistadori

Prime test running good so far







, Batch# 3237B789


----------



## munaim1

Sorry for the delay guys, been quite busy with the new year and all. On that note, Happy New Year guys / gals!!!

Spreadsheet Updated, please remember to read the OP before submitting entry. Thank you to all that participate


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Sorry for the delay guys, been quite busy with the new year and all. On that note, Happy New Year guys / gals!!!
> Spreadsheet Updated, please remember to read the OP before submitting entry. Thank you to all that participate


And a Happy New Year to you munaim1








thank you for this thread


----------



## chronicfx

Konkistador, you should use prime version 27.7 with AVX. That one is a weaker version and will not stress your CPU as hard.


----------



## Konkistadori

Thanks! i shall try with that.
Before running that prime test, which lasted over 4 hours, I tested same settings with IBT AVX 20 rounds.


----------



## Bigdale7

I have now delidded my 3570K and have been able to get it fully stable at 5.0. I have a huge variation in core temps, may be because I am using Intels on board HD4000 as my graphics card quit working. I nave tried reappling my CLP and reseating my H100, but the problem remains..

Anyway I was wondering if I could get my entry in the spreadsheet updated to 5.0.. I stopped the prime95 run after 12 hrs as things were getting a little warm.. Thanks


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> I have now delidded my 3570K and have been able to get it fully stable at 5.0. I have a huge variation in core temps, may be because I am using Intels on board HD4000 as my graphics card quit working. I nave tried reappling my CLP and reseating my H100, but the problem remains..
> Anyway I was wondering if I could get my entry in the spreadsheet updated to 5.0.. I stopped the prime95 run after 12 hrs as things were getting a little warm.. Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i think Systemlord is running his with the HD4000 also,
not sure if he has the same temp difference as you tho..
i heard before that 1 core could be a bit hotter then the others, because of the die layout,
its next to the processor graphic card

could be, im just not 100% sure about it, if you can somehow get hold of a vid card,
you could try and see if it makes a difference if you disable the processor graphic card,
14C is alot, but its a high oc too..and high temps


----------



## kgtuning

I use IGPU as well and my temps are a lot closer then that.....


----------



## tr1xst3r

Thanks guys, got the AVX to work on my win8.

It was a problem with the version that I had downloaded =/

i7-3770K
ASRock Z77 Extreme3
Corsair H100

4.5 GHz
1.32v (in bios)


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> I have now delidded my 3570K and have been able to get it fully stable at 5.0. I have a huge variation in core temps, may be because I am using Intels on board HD4000 as my graphics card quit working. I nave tried reappling my CLP and reseating my H100, but the problem remains..
> Anyway I was wondering if I could get my entry in the spreadsheet updated to 5.0.. I stopped the prime95 run after 12 hrs as things were getting a little warm.. Thanks


if you look at my 5.1ghz run you'll see that my 1st and 3rd core have a 11c difference, but its probably because i left the fans on "quiet" setting... but still it's there so you aren't alone , the difference also gets higher as your temps rise too i've noticed. It could actually just be the concavity of the IHS where it meats your cpu.... in any case you'll never see those kinds of times in normal use unless you normally fold/prime all the time.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> if you look at my 5.1ghz run you'll see that my 1st and 3rd core have a 11c difference, but its probably because i left the fans on "quiet" setting... but still it's there so you aren't alone , the difference also gets higher as your temps rise too i've noticed. It could actually just be the concavity of the IHS where it meats your cpu.... in any case you'll never see those kinds of times in normal use unless you normally fold/prime all the time.


my IHS was concave... this is after I lapped the IHS..



so because you run your fans on "quiet" you have 11 c difference? hmm never thought that would make a difference like that. So if you run your fans on high does that 11 c become less?


----------



## tr1xst3r

I am bumping up to 4.6 GHz with offset voltages instead.

About an hour in, I keep getting this error on 2of8 worker saying (internal error #3).

Some say it is related to my DRam Voltage (its at 1.5v instead of 1.65v)


----------



## Konkistadori

Few more hours left


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr1xst3r*
> 
> I am bumping up to 4.6 GHz with offset voltages instead.
> About an hour in, I keep getting this error on 2of8 worker saying (internal error #3).
> Some say it is related to my DRam Voltage (its at 1.5v instead of 1.65v)


if its rated 1.65V, set it to that,
i would take out 2 sticks, leave 8gb till youre done ocing,
i think 16gb can make ocing a bit harder sometimes
you running xmp profile for your ram?
workers failing could mean dram voltage, but not always,
up vcore 2 notches if possible, and see how it goes,
thats what i did when it failed after 1H or 2,
i think it ran 10H orso after that, then another notch did the trick..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Few more hours left


looking good









not sure if youre gonna make it a official run,
but real temp has to be started at the same time as prime, or reset at it,
this is about how it should look like

if they didnt change the rules that is ..lol


----------



## tr1xst3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> if its rated 1.65V, set it to that,
> i would take out 2 sticks, leave 8gb till youre done ocing,
> i think 16gb can make ocing a bit harder sometimes
> you running xmp profile for your ram?
> workers failing could mean dram voltage, but not always,
> up vcore 2 notches if possible, and see how it goes,
> thats what i did when it failed after 1H or 2,
> i think it ran 10H orso after that, then another notch did the trick..


Yeah im running 16gb of ram. Xmp profile so its running at rated speed of 1600. I went up to +0.075v for offset but still failed after a while.

Would it be safe to run up to +0.080 or. +0.085 ?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr1xst3r*
> 
> Yeah im running 16gb of ram. Xmp profile so its running at rated speed of 1600. I went up to +0.075v for offset but still failed after a while.
> Would it be safe to run up to +0.080 or. +0.085 ?


yea safe,
but theres a end to offset, but thats much higher then you have,
i used 0.160 offset for my 4.8ghz oc..np..
much higher then that, and you run into trouble,
one of the delidded crew used very high offset, like 0.2-0.3V at 4.9ghz i think,
thought he said it didnt work well..

i thought 0.160V offset at 4.8ghz was to high for me personally,
so backed down to 4.7ghz now, and 0.055V offset, works well..

the ram, disable xmp for now, and set 1600mhz by hand in bios,
see how that goes..


----------



## Bigdale7

Ya I think it's probably something to do with application of the TIM, etc... I should get the 3770K chip I ordered next week and I'll be taking everything apart anyway. May try and do some more lapping also.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> my IHS was concave... this is after I lapped the IHS..
> 
> so because you run your fans on "quiet" you have 11 c difference? hmm never thought that would make a difference like that. So if you run your fans on high does that 11 c become less?


meant to say the temps are high because i had it on "quiet" since the difference seems more as temps go higher and also the difference is there, not that there is a difference because I had the fans on low.

moving on, I have tried lapping mine too but I get the same results, maybe my HSF is not flat either...
or the interior of the IHS isn't flat

and BTW did your 3rd core temp go significantly lower when you flatten your IHS/HSF ? or did the other 3 cores just stabilize to the same temp? or both?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> meant to say the temps are high because i had it on "quiet" since the difference seems more as temps go higher and also the difference is there, not that there is a difference because I had the fans on low.
> moving on, I have tried lapping mine too but I get the same results, maybe my HSF is not flat either...
> or the interior of the IHS isn't flat
> and BTW did your 3rd core temp go significantly lower when you flatten your IHS/HSF ? or did the other 3 cores just stabilize to the same temp? or both?


after lapping both the IHS and waterblock (it was very flat to begin with) the higher temp cores came down. I wish I did more testing before I delidded... and I wish I had more time to test my current setup.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> my IHS was concave... this is after I lapped the IHS..
> 
> so because you run your fans on "quiet" you have 11 c difference? hmm never thought that would make a difference like that. So if you run your fans on high does that 11 c become less?
> 
> 
> 
> meant to say the temps are high because i had it on "quiet" since the difference seems more as temps go higher and also the difference is there, not that there is a difference because I had the fans on low.
> 
> moving on, I have tried lapping mine too but I get the same results, maybe my HSF is not flat either...
> or the interior of the IHS isn't flat
> 
> and BTW did your 3rd core temp go significantly lower when you flatten your IHS/HSF ? or did the other 3 cores just stabilize to the same temp? or both?
Click to expand...

*bebimbap*, if your IHS was not flat, then just doing the top won't fix it. You have to do the inside too. And that is harder to do.









But if your top was concave, then the inside will be convex (or the other way around), and it will still make poor contact with your die.

I know I was forced to lap both the top and the inside of my IHS to make it flat and work right. You might want to consider it for a possible temp improvment.


----------



## Konkistadori

Blah, prime95 crashed after 13 hours, now upped voltage +0.005. Now i should have information in official way.


Added Mobo info


_update: Now it crashed after 15mins .. this time i had my [email protected] xmp profiled, last time i ran [email protected] 13 hour prime run.

Now started again with ram speed 2133mhz, upped vcore to 1.21. Standard prime blend._


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Blah, prime95 crashed after 13 hours, now upped voltage +0.005. Now i should have information in official way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added Mobo info


looks good, 13H means youre almost there,
could up it another notch, just to make sure it will run all the way,
you have plenty vcore headroom, but keep a eye on temps









just saw your update,
yea, running xmp pfofile can make a oc unstable,
thats why i said, dont use it till youre done ocing the cpu,
after that you can concentrate on getting the ram stable


----------



## Konkistadori

Well its running ok with xmp profiles atm, i just upped vcore to 1.21. Max temps are atm 81-88c when doing 800000 lehmer whatever iterations, but drops to 68-75 when doing 10k iterations.
Are those max temps bit too high for 12h prime run?

+0.014 vBoost according CPU-Z LLC Very high 75%


Edit:
@kgtuning
Thanks!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Well its running ok with xmp profiles atm, i just upped vcore to 1.21. Max temps are atm 81-88c when doing 800000 lehmer whatever iterations, but drops to 68-75 when doing 10k iterations.
> Are those max temps bit too high for 12h prime run?


Temps are ok for a 3770K. before I delidded my last 24 hour run was 91-93 c. max temp for a 3770K is 105c


----------



## Bigdale7

Well this could be my problem too... My IHS was concave and I lapped the top but did not lap the inside/underside.. Hummm could you share the method you used to lap the inside of your IHS?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Well this could be my problem too... My IHS was concave and I lapped the top but did not lap the inside/underside.. Hummm could you share the method you used to lap the inside of your IHS?


yes i would like to know this to


----------



## FtW 420

Lapping the inside would be tricky. Tiny little sanding block?

I finally beat the 8c/16t xeon in cinebench...


edit: updated wprime scores as well


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lapping the inside would be tricky. Tiny little sanding block?
> I finally beat the 8c/16t xeon in cinebench...
> 
> edit: updated wprime scores as well


dam








did u just get that chip


----------



## kgtuning

@ FTW 420... holy hell man... thats an awesome cinebench score.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> dam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did u just get that chip


Had it for a while now but haven't had much time to bench it. Been failing with it until figuring out that I was trying to use too much vcore, needs way less than my other 3770ks.
Just need to figure out how to stabilize it for benching at higher clocks, I can get to windows much higher but can't stabilize it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Had it for a while now but haven't had much time to bench it. Been failing with it until figuring out that I was trying to use too much vcore, needs way less than my other 3770ks.
> Just need to figure out how to stabilize it for benching at higher clocks, I can get to windows much higher but can't stabilize it.


i feel ur pain i been tryn to get 5ghz stable for weeks


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Well this could be my problem too... My IHS was concave and I lapped the top but did not lap the inside/underside.. Hummm could you share the method you used to lap the inside of your IHS?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Well this could be my problem too... My IHS was concave and I lapped the top but did not lap the inside/underside.. Hummm could you share the method you used to lap the inside of your IHS?
> 
> 
> 
> yes i would like to know this to
Click to expand...

*Bigdale7* & *lilchronic* - Heres what I just posted on the delidding thread.... _if you get something flat and small enough to get into the underside of the IHS that you can get the sandpaper onto, then you can get it to start to sand away by twisting and turning. Start with 200-400-600, then onto 800 at the end. You can check how flat it is with a razor blade to see if it is needed, and when it is flat enough._

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> dam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did u just get that chip
> 
> 
> 
> Had it for a while now but haven't had much time to bench it. Been failing with it until figuring out that I was trying to use too much vcore, needs way less than my other 3770ks.
> Just need to figure out how to stabilize it for benching at higher clocks, I can get to windows much higher but can't stabilize it.
Click to expand...

Nice run and chip *FtW 420*. What temp were you running that at? And was it on the phase?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i feel ur pain i been tryn to get 5ghz stable for weeks


How did 5.1 work out?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> How did 5.1 work out?


not so good







i tried !


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> *Bigdale7* & *lilchronic* - Heres what I just posted on the delidding thread.... _if you get something flat and small enough to get into the underside of the IHS that you can get the sandpaper onto, then you can get it to start to sand away by twisting and turning. Start with 200-400-600, then onto 800 at the end. You can check how flat it is with a razor blade to see if it is needed, and when it is flat enough._
> Nice run and chip *FtW 420*. What temp were you running that at? And was it on the phase?


It does pretty close to that on the cascade, I was running ln2 hoping it would do more though, kept it about -140° most of the time. Colder didn't help & it gets a cold boot bug around -145° so have to use the propane torch to boot up again after a shutdown.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> *Bigdale7* & *lilchronic* - Heres what I just posted on the delidding thread.... _if you get something flat and small enough to get into the underside of the IHS that you can get the sandpaper onto, then you can get it to start to sand away by twisting and turning. Start with 200-400-600, then onto 800 at the end. You can check how flat it is with a razor blade to see if it is needed, and when it is flat enough._
> Nice run and chip *FtW 420*. What temp were you running that at? And was it on the phase?
> 
> 
> 
> It does pretty close to that on the cascade, I was running ln2 hoping it would do more though, kept it about -140° most of the time. Colder didn't help & it gets a cold boot bug around -145° so have to use the propane torch to boot up again after a shutdown.
Click to expand...

That chip does sound like it was a challenge.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> I have now delidded my 3570K and have been able to get it fully stable at 5.0. I have a huge variation in core temps, may be because I am using Intels on board HD4000 as my graphics card quit working. I nave tried reappling my CLP and reseating my H100, but the problem remains..
> 
> Anyway I was wondering if I could get my entry in the spreadsheet updated to 5.0.. I stopped the prime95 run after 12 hrs as things were getting a little warm.. Thanks


Nice 5GHz run under 1.5v *Bigdale7*! Got you updated on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Bigdale7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> I have now delidded my 3570K and have been able to get it fully stable at 5.0. I have a huge variation in core temps, may be because I am using Intels on board HD4000 as my graphics card quit working. I nave tried reappling my CLP and reseating my H100, but the problem remains..
> 
> Anyway I was wondering if I could get my entry in the spreadsheet updated to 5.0.. I stopped the prime95 run after 12 hrs as things were getting a little warm.. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice 5GHz run under 1.5v *Bigdale7*! Got you updated on the spreadsheet.
Click to expand...

Hummmm.. I am still listed at 4.8 in the spreadsheet??


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> I have now delidded my 3570K and have been able to get it fully stable at 5.0. I have a huge variation in core temps, may be because I am using Intels on board HD4000 as my graphics card quit working. I nave tried reappling my CLP and reseating my H100, but the problem remains..
> 
> Anyway I was wondering if I could get my entry in the spreadsheet updated to 5.0.. I stopped the prime95 run after 12 hrs as things were getting a little warm.. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice 5GHz run under 1.5v *Bigdale7*! Got you updated on the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hummmm.. I am still listed at 4.8 in the spreadsheet??
Click to expand...

I just checked again and it says 5006.2MHz! You are about 15 entries up from the botton as of now. Go ahead and check it again to see if you see the right info. If not, then maybe you are seeing a cached page? Old info? Refresh page with latest data?


----------



## bebimbap

I bet he's looking at the sorted 3570k only list. He still appears to to be at 4.8ghz but on the main list I see him at the 5.0ghz


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I bet he's looking at the sorted 3570k only list. He still appears to to be at 4.8ghz but on the main list I see him at the 5.0ghz


Yeah. I see what you mean. OK, fixed it, although it might take a bit to get updated on the thread spreadsheet. Check it in 15min to halfhour and it should be good. If not, then let me know!


----------



## lilchronic

i think i have done it i raised my vtt 1.2v and i stoped getting bsod 0x124 so hopefully ill have the finished screen shot in the mornong


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think i have done it i raised my vtt 1.2v and i stoped getting bsod 0x124 so hopefully ill have the finished screen shot in the mornong


That would be great 5GHz run if it can make it *lilchronic*. Best of luck.


----------



## lilchronic

just now bsod 0x0007E


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just now bsod 0x0007E


my error code list says,

0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## Bullfrawg

Hello all, my submission for approval.

Looks like I have a decent chip here.....Bios settings at 45 x 100 with offset of +0.13, all other settings default (Auto.) Will be delidding soon to get more out of her!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullfrawg*
> 
> Hello all, my submission for approval.
> 
> Looks like I have a decent chip here.....Bios settings at 45 x 100 with offset of +0.13, all other settings default (Auto.) Will be delidding soon to get more out of her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good








nice vcore and temps..


----------



## justanoldman

Hi, I'm new around here.
Does this qualify?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Hi, I'm new around here.
> Does this qualify?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good to me justanoldman








i think you will be accepted..nice temps(for not delidded chip i mean)


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> looks good to me justanoldman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think you will be accepted..nice temps(for not delidded chip i mean)


Thanks!
It's good in the winter, but when it is over 100F outside in the summer I am guessing it won't be quite as nice.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks!
> It's good in the winter, but when it is over 100F outside in the summer I am guessing it won't be quite as nice.


yea, i know, my temps will go up when its summer of course,
but temps like 100f or 37C are very seldom where i live, maybe 1 or 2 days last few years,
30-32C is more average..
but my hallway is very cool, prolly about 25C/77F, when its 30+C outside
and i still have a option to move my comp to a cellar i have , even more cool in the summer ..lol


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, i know, my temps will go up when its summer of course,
> but temps like 100f or 37C are very seldom where i live, maybe 1 or 2 days last few years,
> 30-32C is more average..
> but my hallway is very cool, prolly about 25C/77F, when its 30+C outside
> and i still have a option to move my comp to a cellar i have , even more cool in the summer ..lol


Yep, for some reason the coldest place in my house is one corner of the master bathroom. I am sure my wife will not mind if I take over her sink area to run 12 hour stress tests.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yep, for some reason the coldest place in my house is one corner of the master bathroom. I am sure my wife will not mind if I take over her sink area to run 12 hour stress tests.


haha








just give her your credit card, and im sure she wont be back for at least 12H ...lol


----------



## Bigdale7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> I have now delidded my 3570K and have been able to get it fully stable at 5.0. I have a huge variation in core temps, may be because I am using Intels on board HD4000 as my graphics card quit working. I nave tried reappling my CLP and reseating my H100, but the problem remains..
> 
> Anyway I was wondering if I could get my entry in the spreadsheet updated to 5.0.. I stopped the prime95 run after 12 hrs as things were getting a little warm.. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice 5GHz run under 1.5v *Bigdale7*! Got you updated on the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hummmm.. I am still listed at 4.8 in the spreadsheet??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just checked again and it says 5006.2MHz! You are about 15 entries up from the botton as of now. Go ahead and check it again to see if you see the right info. If not, then maybe you are seeing a cached page? Old info? Refresh page with latest data?
Click to expand...

Now I am embarassed, yup it's there... ot sure why I couldn't find it before... thanks again PCWargamer


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> my error code list says,
> 
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


i did that and now prime 95 just stops working and close program 3hrs in on blend test


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Where i find intel`s documents that tell max vcore, temperatures?


----------



## VonDutch

this is what they mean if anyone talks about "intels max vcore"
but its VID range, not specific max vcore,(max vcore is not in the datasheet anywhere)
but its _considered_ to be the max vcore you should run ivy's

datasheet 1, page 84, 7.10.1, Table 7-4
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/3rd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html

not sure where to find max temperature in the data sheet, but its 105C max


----------



## lilchronic

ok so i stoped getting the bsod 0x0124 from raising my vtt 1.2v and now i only getting bsod 0x0003b and0x0101 so now i have my vcor up to 1.4v. and if i havent delided my chip i would be in the 100c range with 26c ambient temps


----------



## justanoldman

Sorry for the second post here, I read the link about 12 hours of prime vs. 17.5 hours after my first post, but I still had it running.
So here is my updated Prime95 run for 18 hours.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok so i stoped getting the bsod 0x0124 from raising my vtt 1.2v and now i only getting bsod 0x0003b and0x0101 so now i have my vcor up to 1.4v. and if i havent delided my chip i would be in the 100c range with 26c ambient temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


more like "full throttle" at 5.0ghz not delidded ...LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sorry for the second post here, I read the link about 12 hours of prime vs. 17.5 hours after my first post, but I still had it running.
> So here is my updated Prime95 run for 18 hours.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice justanoldman, looks like your oc is stable








18H is my minimum to run prime, read somewhere that then it has done all cycles,
24H is best (99.9% stable)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> more like "full throttle" at 5.0ghz not delidded ...LOL
> nice justanoldman, looks like your oc is stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18H is my minimum to run prime, read somewhere that then it has done all cycles,
> 24H is best (99.9% stable)


i heard it takes 20.5 hrs to run all cycles @ 15 min on standerd blend


----------



## VonDutch

SEQ#) Number of Iterations @ FFT Length / Estimated Finish Time:

#1) 4,000 @ 1024k / 0:15
#2) 800,000 @ 8k / 0:30
#3) 560,000 @ 10k / 00:45
#4) 4,500 @ 896k / 1:00
#5) 5,300 @ 768k / 1:15
#6) 460,000 @ 12k / 1:30
#7) 380,000 @ 14k / 1:45
#8) 6,500 @ 640k / 2:00
#9) 7,800 @ 512k / 2:15
#10) 340,000 @ 16k / 2:30
#11) 270,000 @ 20k / 2:45
#12) 9,000 @ 448k / 3:00
#13) 11,000 @ 384k / 3:15
#14) 210,000 @ 24k / 3:30
#15) 180,000 @ 28k / 3:45
#16) 13,000 @ 320k / 4:00
#17) 17,000 @ 256k / 4:15
#18) 160,000 @ 32k / 4:30
#19) 120,000 @ 40k / 4:45
#20) 19,000 @ 224k / 5:00
#21) 22,000 @ 192k / 5:15
#22) 100,000 @ 48k / 5:30
#23) 84,000 @ 56k / 5:45
#24) 27,000 @ 160k / 6:00
#25) 34,000 @ 128k / 6:15
#26) 75,000 @ 65k / 6:30
#27) 56,000 @ 80k / 6:45
#28) 39,000 @ 112k / 7:00
#29) 46,000 @ 96k / 7:15
#30) 3,100 @ 1280k / 7:30
#31) 2,500 @ 1536k / 7:45
#32) 2,100 @ 1792k / 8:00
#33) 1,900 @ 2048k / 8:15
#34) 1,500 @ 2560k / 8:30
#35) 1,200 @ 3072k / 8:45
#36) 1,000 @ 3584k / 9:00
#37) 900 @ 4096k / 9:15

then back to #1 and repeated.....

conclusion? a full cycle of all of p95's tests on blend would be, theoretically, 9 hours and 15 minutes, with the 'overhang' and variants in core usage I could see this being close to or exceeding 10 hours most of the time. so I think as long as you've passed #37) in the sequence you've cleared all the tets prime has to offer under blend.

if you look at what this guy says, 2x 9.15
sorry, my 18H is wrong by 30min.. 20H is more correct then








if you read his other remarks about "variants in core usage I could see this being close to or exceeding 10 hours most of the time"


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> SEQ#) Number of Iterations @ FFT Length / Estimated Finish Time:
> 
> #1) 4,000 @ 1024k / 0:15
> #2) 800,000 @ 8k / 0:30
> #3) 560,000 @ 10k / 00:45
> #4) 4,500 @ 896k / 1:00
> #5) 5,300 @ 768k / 1:15
> #6) 460,000 @ 12k / 1:30
> #7) 380,000 @ 14k / 1:45
> #8) 6,500 @ 640k / 2:00
> #9) 7,800 @ 512k / 2:15
> #10) 340,000 @ 16k / 2:30
> #11) 270,000 @ 20k / 2:45
> #12) 9,000 @ 448k / 3:00
> #13) 11,000 @ 384k / 3:15
> #14) 210,000 @ 24k / 3:30
> #15) 180,000 @ 28k / 3:45
> #16) 13,000 @ 320k / 4:00
> #17) 17,000 @ 256k / 4:15
> #18) 160,000 @ 32k / 4:30
> #19) 120,000 @ 40k / 4:45
> #20) 19,000 @ 224k / 5:00
> #21) 22,000 @ 192k / 5:15
> #22) 100,000 @ 48k / 5:30
> #23) 84,000 @ 56k / 5:45
> #24) 27,000 @ 160k / 6:00
> #25) 34,000 @ 128k / 6:15
> #26) 75,000 @ 65k / 6:30
> #27) 56,000 @ 80k / 6:45
> #28) 39,000 @ 112k / 7:00
> #29) 46,000 @ 96k / 7:15
> #30) 3,100 @ 1280k / 7:30
> #31) 2,500 @ 1536k / 7:45
> #32) 2,100 @ 1792k / 8:00
> #33) 1,900 @ 2048k / 8:15
> #34) 1,500 @ 2560k / 8:30
> #35) 1,200 @ 3072k / 8:45
> #36) 1,000 @ 3584k / 9:00
> #37) 900 @ 4096k / 9:15
> 
> then back to #1 and repeated.....
> 
> conclusion? a full cycle of all of p95's tests on blend would be, theoretically, 9 hours and 15 minutes, with the 'overhang' and variants in core usage I could see this being close to or exceeding 10 hours most of the time. so I think as long as you've passed #37) in the sequence you've cleared all the tets prime has to offer under blend.
> 
> if you look at what this guy says, 2x 9.15
> sorry, my 18H is wrong by 30min.. 20H is more correct then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you read his other remarks about "variants in core usage I could see this being close to or exceeding 10 hours most of the time"


great to know ty


----------



## lilchronic

i think i can make it now looking good so far


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> SEQ#) Number of Iterations @ FFT Length / Estimated Finish Time:
> 
> #1) 4,000 @ 1024k / 0:15
> #2) 800,000 @ 8k / 0:30
> #3) 560,000 @ 10k / 00:45
> #4) 4,500 @ 896k / 1:00
> #5) 5,300 @ 768k / 1:15
> #6) 460,000 @ 12k / 1:30
> #7) 380,000 @ 14k / 1:45
> #8) 6,500 @ 640k / 2:00
> #9) 7,800 @ 512k / 2:15
> #10) 340,000 @ 16k / 2:30
> #11) 270,000 @ 20k / 2:45
> #12) 9,000 @ 448k / 3:00
> #13) 11,000 @ 384k / 3:15
> #14) 210,000 @ 24k / 3:30
> #15) 180,000 @ 28k / 3:45
> #16) 13,000 @ 320k / 4:00
> #17) 17,000 @ 256k / 4:15
> #18) 160,000 @ 32k / 4:30
> #19) 120,000 @ 40k / 4:45
> #20) 19,000 @ 224k / 5:00
> #21) 22,000 @ 192k / 5:15
> #22) 100,000 @ 48k / 5:30
> #23) 84,000 @ 56k / 5:45
> #24) 27,000 @ 160k / 6:00
> #25) 34,000 @ 128k / 6:15
> #26) 75,000 @ 65k / 6:30
> #27) 56,000 @ 80k / 6:45
> #28) 39,000 @ 112k / 7:00
> #29) 46,000 @ 96k / 7:15
> #30) 3,100 @ 1280k / 7:30
> #31) 2,500 @ 1536k / 7:45
> #32) 2,100 @ 1792k / 8:00
> #33) 1,900 @ 2048k / 8:15
> #34) 1,500 @ 2560k / 8:30
> #35) 1,200 @ 3072k / 8:45
> #36) 1,000 @ 3584k / 9:00
> #37) 900 @ 4096k / 9:15
> 
> then back to #1 and repeated.....
> 
> conclusion? a full cycle of all of p95's tests on blend would be, theoretically, 9 hours and 15 minutes, with the 'overhang' and variants in core usage I could see this being close to or exceeding 10 hours most of the time. so I think as long as you've passed #37) in the sequence you've cleared all the tets prime has to offer under blend.
> 
> if you look at what this guy says, 2x 9.15
> sorry, my 18H is wrong by 30min.. 20H is more correct then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you read his other remarks about "variants in core usage I could see this being close to or exceeding 10 hours most of the time"


What version is that? My 27.7 starts wit 448k fft and ver. 27.9 starts with 400k fft


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> SEQ#) Number of Iterations @ FFT Length / Estimated Finish Time:
> 
> #1) 4,000 @ 1024k / 0:15
> #2) 800,000 @ 8k / 0:30
> #3) 560,000 @ 10k / 00:45
> #4) 4,500 @ 896k / 1:00
> #5) 5,300 @ 768k / 1:15
> #6) 460,000 @ 12k / 1:30
> #7) 380,000 @ 14k / 1:45
> #8) 6,500 @ 640k / 2:00
> #9) 7,800 @ 512k / 2:15
> #10) 340,000 @ 16k / 2:30
> #11) 270,000 @ 20k / 2:45
> #12) 9,000 @ 448k / 3:00
> #13) 11,000 @ 384k / 3:15
> #14) 210,000 @ 24k / 3:30
> #15) 180,000 @ 28k / 3:45
> #16) 13,000 @ 320k / 4:00
> #17) 17,000 @ 256k / 4:15
> #18) 160,000 @ 32k / 4:30
> #19) 120,000 @ 40k / 4:45
> #20) 19,000 @ 224k / 5:00
> #21) 22,000 @ 192k / 5:15
> #22) 100,000 @ 48k / 5:30
> #23) 84,000 @ 56k / 5:45
> #24) 27,000 @ 160k / 6:00
> #25) 34,000 @ 128k / 6:15
> #26) 75,000 @ 65k / 6:30
> #27) 56,000 @ 80k / 6:45
> #28) 39,000 @ 112k / 7:00
> #29) 46,000 @ 96k / 7:15
> #30) 3,100 @ 1280k / 7:30
> #31) 2,500 @ 1536k / 7:45
> #32) 2,100 @ 1792k / 8:00
> #33) 1,900 @ 2048k / 8:15
> #34) 1,500 @ 2560k / 8:30
> #35) 1,200 @ 3072k / 8:45
> #36) 1,000 @ 3584k / 9:00
> #37) 900 @ 4096k / 9:15
> 
> then back to #1 and repeated.....
> 
> conclusion? a full cycle of all of p95's tests on blend would be, theoretically, 9 hours and 15 minutes, with the 'overhang' and variants in core usage I could see this being close to or exceeding 10 hours most of the time. so I think as long as you've passed #37) in the sequence you've cleared all the tets prime has to offer under blend.
> 
> if you look at what this guy says, 2x 9.15
> sorry, my 18H is wrong by 30min.. 20H is more correct then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you read his other remarks about "variants in core usage I could see this being close to or exceeding 10 hours most of the time"


*VonDutch*, good info, note though that a further factor determining the time to run these will be the cpu clock rate. I higher OC will finish the series faster than a stock one. And I think someone did the math and noted that it was around 17.5hr @ 4.5GHz. I might recall it wrong of course. Do you know what clock rate the numbers above are for? And for which cpu type?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> What version is that? My 27.7 starts wit 448k fft and ver. 27.9 starts with 400k fft


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> *VonDutch*, good info, note though that a further factor determining the time to run these will be the cpu clock rate. I higher OC will finish the series faster than a stock one. And I think someone did the math and noted that it was around 17.5hr @ 4.5GHz. I might recall it wrong of course. Do you know what clock rate the numbers above are for? And for which cpu type?


not so good info this time, even worse, i cant find the info/link anymore to check and double check,
i just did a search yesterday eev when lilchronic said he thought it was more like 20H cycle...
then i forgot to note the link, been seaching for over 15 minutes now, cant find it ..grmbl...
normally if i answer, its after doing alot of reading or searching/comparing, guess i was tired
and just went for the first answer i found..not so good..









sorry, on that note, i think my knowledge needs to be updated too, so im gonna spend this weekend
to do alot of info looting/searching to "update" myself ...lol
"ill be back"


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> not so good info this time, even worse, i cant find the info/link anymore to check and double check,
> i just did a search yesterday eev when lilchronic said he thought it was more like 20H cycle...
> then i forgot to note the link, been seaching for over 15 minutes now, cant find it ..grmbl...
> normally if i answer, its after doing alot of reading or searching/comparing, guess i was tired
> and just went for the first answer i found..not so good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, on that note, i think my knowledge needs to be updated too, so im gonna spend this weekend
> to do alot of info looting/searching to "update" myself ...lol
> "ill be back"


3hrs of prime blend


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[Thu Jan 10 20:08:32 2013]
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
[Thu Jan 10 20:23:45 2013]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Thu Jan 10 20:38:50 2013]
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
[Thu Jan 10 20:54:02 2013]
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Thu Jan 10 21:09:06 2013]
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
[Thu Jan 10 21:24:39 2013]
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
[Thu Jan 10 21:40:18 2013]
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
[Thu Jan 10 21:55:49 2013]
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
[Thu Jan 10 22:10:56 2013]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
[Thu Jan 10 22:26:08 2013]
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
[Thu Jan 10 22:41:18 2013]
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
[Thu Jan 10 22:56:49 2013]
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
[Thu Jan 10 23:12:01 2013]
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
[Thu Jan 10 23:27:24 2013]
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!


----------



## Aerie

It was stable at 12+ hours but at ~17 hours of Prime testing got an error.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aerie*
> 
> 
> 
> It was stable at 12+ hours but at ~17 hours of Prime testing got an error.


Nice run *Aerie* with low vcore. Thread rules call for at least 12hr run, and you did that. For the 17hr failure I'd up the vcore 0.005-0.01v and call it a day (and stable enough). I'll get you on the spreadsheet soon, but feel free to add the banner to your sig as you are - Accepted!


----------



## chronicfx

I would like to submit for the SUPER STABLE CLUB:


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I would like to submit for the SUPER STABLE CLUB:


Well, *chronicfx*, that is super stable. 4.9GHz @ 1.352v for 24hr is sweet. An acceptable run!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I would like to submit for the SUPER STABLE CLUB:


5ghz and higher sorry ur not excepted


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I would like to submit for the SUPER STABLE CLUB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5ghz and higher sorry ur not excepted
Click to expand...

Well *lilchronic*, we do know it is not due *chronicfx* trying! LOL And he sure wants to make it happen! Maybe he still can later. And we are cheering you on *chronicfx*!









Still, 4.9 at that vcore is one great OC, and for it to be stable too for 24hrs, not bad at all. I'd love it if my chip could do it.


----------



## chronicfx

I am happy where I am at. No need for 5 until games start to bring my gtx680's to their knees.


----------



## flash2021

I'm at work now, but will attach my screenshots tonight once I get home..

was up late doing benches for my hwbot profile last night, and using gigabyte tweaklauncher, I got a cpu-z validation link for 5104 MHz on my i5-3570K, its hard to get a screenshot, system is very unstable...though i have no problem doing so with a 5004 MHz configuration under my H80 loop!!

I have to set Vcore=1.52 to get x51 to not immediately lock up...y'all think i would be safe putting it at 1.54 or something for 30 seconds to help out?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> I'm at work now, but will attach my screenshots tonight once I get home..
> 
> was up late doing benches for my hwbot profile last night, and using gigabyte tweaklauncher, I got a cpu-z validation link for 5104 MHz on my i5-3570K, its hard to get a screenshot, system is very unstable...though i have no problem doing so with a 5004 MHz configuration under my H80 loop!!
> 
> I have to set Vcore=1.52 to get x51 to not immediately lock up...y'all think i would be safe putting it at 1.54 or something for 30 seconds to help out?


Many of us have gone that high and even higher for short benching and validation runs. To get an idea, check out the _bench_ spreadsheet on the first page of this thread to see benches, OC, and vcore used for short bench runs. Main thing is to watch temps and only run for short time. Some do prime runs at 1.5v+, but most like to keep it below that for stability runs and 24/7 usage.

EDIT: for example my superPi 1M run: pcwargamer 5207.7MHz 1.616v 7.027s


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am happy where I am at. No need for 5 until games start to bring my gtx680's to their knees.


i cant believe you where able to drop your vcore like that by switching mobo's 1.416v down to 1.352v amazing


----------



## Konkistadori

Stable so far 18 hours








Batch# 3237B789


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Stable so far 18 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch# 3237B789


looks good so far, nice vcore too,
btw, whats with your blck? you set it lower then 100? or just your mobo making it so


----------



## Konkistadori

Well it happened to be at 99.99 bclk while i took that screenshot.







, but its set @100.
Its still running, 24hours should be enough









_coollab pro TIM is coming this way







also TY 143 fans and GTX 660 DC II_


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Well it happened to be at 99.99 bclk while i took that screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but its set @100.
> Its still running, 24hours should be enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _coollab pro TIM is coming this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also TY 143 fans and GTX 660 DC II_


i see








yea, i set it by hand also,
if i keep it on auto, its about 100.1-100.2
set by hand its like 100.034

24H prime is very stable, ran it with my 4.8ghz oc, 99.9% stability,
saying that, because whatever you run in search of stability, not one program gives a 100% ..lol
ive seen 24H prime runs, crash after starting up a game, and play some so..
running all kinds of tests just insures more stability,
i start with Cinebench, look for whea errors,
then IBT,
then prime,
then play games, browse OCN








then after a few days using my comp normal...i call it stable









(cool)


----------



## flash2021

so I have 2 submission is

1. SuperPI with my i5-3570K running at 5005.21 MHz


and

2. suicide CPU frequency 5104.92 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2652174
http://valid.canardpc.com/2652174


----------



## Konkistadori

Yeah, ive seen 24H stable prime crashing in CS:S







..

update #2


Lets add this suicide run here too http://valid.canardpc.com/2649242

Cant wait to delid this







, hoping to see goood temp drops


----------



## lilchronic

4.9ghz 2 whea errors in the past 13hrs


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.9ghz 2 whea errors in the past 12hrs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad









Chip is 24 hour stable now.
Is this in correct form??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chip is 24 hour stable now.
> Is this in correct form??


if you use standerd blend test its ok, if not you should have task manager up showing your ram usage


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chip is 24 hour stable now.
> Is this in correct form??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i saved this form once, a while ago, this is about how it should look like,

they changed some things, like batchnumber i think, but not much









mine got approved like this,


yea, what lilchronic said, you could open taskmanager, to show your ram used..


----------



## Konkistadori

It was standard, thats why i didint show task manager.
So it should be OK


----------



## megawatz

A little upset. I've spent so much time trying to get 12h stable, and I make it to 15hr stable on Air....but I forgot to put my notepad in with my username, batch, and what I was running. It was around 545 when I hit a worker stopped.

EDIT: Nor did I have a Task Manager up. -_- I gotta remember that next time.

Name: MegaWatz
i5-3570K @ 4500Mhz 1.33v
Batch: 3217D081
Cooling: Hyper 212 EVO Push/Pull config with a pull fan on top! PROOF!:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> A little upset. I've spent so much time trying to get 12h stable, and I make it to 15hr stable on Air....but I forgot to put my notepad in with my username, batch, and what I was running. It was around 545 when I hit a worker stopped.
> 
> EDIT: Nor did I have a Task Manager up. -_- I gotta remember that next time.
> 
> Name: MegaWatz
> i5-3570K @ 4500Mhz 1.33v
> Batch: 3217D081
> Cooling: Hyper 212 EVO Push/Pull config with a pull fan on top! PROOF!:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that cooler looks nice like that ..lol,
yea , i posted some screenies on the last page,
if you setup like that, you should be fine to join the club here









bummer, if it ran for hours? upping the vcore a notch should do it,
moar powahhrrrrr!!!


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> A little upset. I've spent so much time trying to get 12h stable, and I make it to 15hr stable on Air....but I forgot to put my notepad in with my username, batch, and what I was running. It was around 545 when I hit a worker stopped.
> 
> EDIT: Nor did I have a Task Manager up. -_- I gotta remember that next time.
> 
> Name: MegaWatz
> i5-3570K @ 4500Mhz 1.33v
> Batch: 3217D081
> Cooling: Hyper 212 EVO Push/Pull config with a pull fan on top! PROOF!:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not sure if the top fan is something serious, humorous or both.
It would probably be better to have that one fan on top be used somewhere else as an intake, or as a directing fan rather than just sitting on top of the heat sink.


----------



## JRuxGaming

I will run a bench when I get home. Right now I have my 3770K at 1.3 Vcore at 4.4Ghz and it's staying at 28-32 degrees idle. I will try pumping up the clock when I get home.


----------



## captvizcenzo

I'm back with my delidded chip!


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I'm not sure if the top fan is something serious, humorous or both.
> It would probably be better to have that one fan on top be used somewhere else as an intake, or as a directing fan rather than just sitting on top of the heat sink.


Think about this for a second. If having a fan on top as a pull, the HS that hits that part of the fan disapates heat. and since (heat naturally rises), wouldn't it help if at all?

or should I just go vertical?


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Think about this for a second. If having a fan on top as a pull, the HS that hits that part of the fan disapates heat. and since (heat naturally rises), wouldn't it help if at all?
> 
> or should I just go vertical?


again I'm not sure if you are being serious, but since you put a question mark at the end i'll assume you're wanting an answer.
the velocity of rising hot air is slow compared to the velocity of the air coming out of your fans, so putting a fan there will produce insignificant results, but that's not the main point.
A heat sink is always designed to be used a certain way, going beyond the specifications can lead to undesired results or inefficiencies.
For instance the tower cooler you have, some towers are made to be used in a certain orientation or direction, next they are designed for fans that are in a range of CFM(flow rate), static pressure (force), velocity profile (shape). If you go beyond the boundaries of the design, such as producing too much/little heat, or using a fan with too little or too much CFM or not enough or too much pressure, you might have a non-optimal result.

I would attempt to bring more cool air into the case than try to exhaust more heat from the HS

edit: I forgot to add, I would also pay close attention to the flow of air through the case because if you have stagnant air or eddy flows it would increase temps inside your case. That's why many review sites use open test beds to rule out the case being a deciding factor whether or not to use a certain heat sink


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Think about this for a second. If having a fan on top as a pull, the HS that hits that part of the fan disapates heat. and since (heat naturally rises), wouldn't it help if at all?
> 
> or should I just go vertical?


Hot air, not heat, naturally rises.

Also, having a fan there would actually interfere with the air flowing across the heatsink fins. It'd be better to just let them flow across rather than pull them in a different direction.


----------



## captvizcenzo

A little too much on the voltage, but that's what I need to get the 6.902s


----------



## Valgaur

Instead of moving air out of the case (Negative pressure) ((Which can make dust a huge issue since you are virtually making a small vacuum due to the airs movement))

We all need more air into our cases which results in cooler air in our case and better temps all around. Try that guys.









Man been a while Since I've been in here... ugh


----------



## $ilent

My submission


----------



## Konkistadori

Daym! Dat is G00D Chip









Delidded?


----------



## $ilent

Thanks! Yeah delidded it can do 5ghz at 1.344v but I think my mobo is dying and in need of a replacement, it has been running my 2700k at 1.43v for best part of a year lol


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks!
> It's good in the winter, but when it is over 100F outside in the summer I am guessing it won't be quite as nice.


It is the opposite for me because I have central air. Right now the vent is pushing 140 degree Fahrenheit air at my case when the heat kicks on. During the summer it's like 50 degree fahrenheit air. Much nicer in the summer for me.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> My submission


Please use prime95 version 27.9 with avx. It is much more stress on the CPU. The old versions no longer indicates stability for the new chips.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah delidded it can do 5ghz at 1.344v but I think my mobo is dying and in need of a replacement, it has been running my 2700k at 1.43v for best part of a year lol


Nice voltage. What mother board? How is it dying?


----------



## lilchronic

is there a way to start on a certain test in prime95? the test i always crash at 7hrs in


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> is there a way to start on a certain test in prime95? the test i always crash at 7hrs in


Yes, look at the "k" number of the test you are failing, then type that number (without the "k") into the min and max box.

I always do an 8 test for min and max to test a new voltage first since that tells you about what your max temps will be for the whole 12+ hours, and it knocks a lot of vCore out with WHEA warnings.

It is not perfect though, because you can do a test by manually inputting the values as I described, and it passes all of them without issue. Then when you go for your 12+ hour run, it ends up failing at that level that you just passed when running it by itself.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yes, look at the "k" number of the test you are failing, then type that number (without the "k") into the min and max box.
> 
> I always do an 8 test for min and max to test a new voltage first since that tells you about what your max temps will be for the whole 12+ hours, and it knocks a lot of vCore out with WHEA warnings.
> 
> It is not perfect though, because you can do a test by manually inputting the values as I described, and it passes all of them without issue. Then when you go for your 12+ hour run, it ends up failing at that level that you just passed when running it by itself.


well i ran prime95 about 5 different times all for 7 hrs and i dont get any whea errors with this vcore i just crash 7hrs in. if i use any lower vcore i get whea errors and crash with a bsod of 0x000101 around the same test. and if i start to raise my vcore a bit higher i crash sooner and the higher i go the faster it crashes
i really dont understand ive tried it with cpu pll @ 1.7v-1.75v-1.8v-1.85v-1.89v all crash in 7hrs


----------



## bebimbap

instability can look like anything, because when making pointers and such pointing to a certain address being a single bit off can cause anything/everything/nothing to happen just depends how well the code was written and the software can either recover (handled exception), freeze (inf loop), or crash (unhandled/unrecoverable exception)

I would just up the Vcore if your temps allow or reduce multi if your temps don't allow.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> instability can look like anything, because when making pointers and such pointing to a certain address being a single bit off can cause anything/everything/nothing to happen just depends how well the code was written and the software can either recover (handled exception), freeze (inf loop), or crash (unhandled/unrecoverable exception)
> 
> I would just up the Vcore if your temps allow or reduce multi if your temps don't allow.


thats a nice explanation, thanks








+rep


----------



## lilchronic

temps are no problem its my vcore i cant run high vcore


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> temps are no problem its my vcore i cant run high vcore


do you have something like, internal cpu pll overvoltage?
my gigabyte has it, seems to help with very high oc's,
in combination with cpu pll..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> do you have something like, internal cpu pll overvoltage?
> my gigabyte has it, seems to help with very high oc's,
> in combination with cpu pll..


yes i have it enabled
i also dropped my cpu pll and im trying again
disabled C1E state
and usnig fixed voltage now


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Nice voltage. What mother board? How is it dying?


asus p8p67 pro. I have seen this chip pas 12 hrs of p95 at 1.344v, whereas my mobo needs 1.38v. Something tells me its struggling.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> asus p8p67 pro. I have seen this chip pas 12 hrs of p95 at 1.344v, whereas my mobo needs 1.38v. Something tells me its struggling.


maybe the other board that you used to get the 1.344v read the voltage wrong? or this board is misreading the voltage wrong. Have you tried a digital multimeter to see what the real voltage is?


----------



## PandaSPUR

Damn.. seeing some of these voltages makes me sad.

I'm trying to get my 3570k to 5ghz (its on watercooling). Currently its stable at 4.8 but already at 1.45 volts, It can go to 4.9 with 1.5 volts, and it seems like since 4.4ghz, its been following a pattern of .05v for every 100mhz.

I cant tell if I'm doing anything wrong?

The rig is as listed in my sig.

Except now I JUST finished my watercooling loop. At 4.8/1.45v it hits 72C max in the intel stress test. Folding makes it hit 60-65C.

EDIT: I read the IB OC guide for ASUS motherboards, and I can tell without even going back into BIOS that some of my settings are different (Such as load line calibration and current capability.) I guess I should look into those settings though.. Would they grant me better speeds without increasing voltage?


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Damn.. seeing some of these voltages makes me sad.
> 
> I'm trying to get my 3570k to 5ghz (its on watercooling). Currently its stable at 4.8 but already at 1.45 volts, It can go to 4.9 with 1.5 volts, and it seems like since 4.4ghz, its been following a pattern of .05v for every 100mhz.
> 
> I cant tell if I'm doing anything wrong?
> 
> The rig is as listed in my sig.
> 
> Except now I JUST finished my watercooling loop. At 4.8/1.45v it hits 72C max in the intel stress test. Folding makes it hit 60-65C.
> 
> EDIT: I read the IB OC guide for ASUS motherboards, and I can tell without even going back into BIOS that some of my settings are different (Such as load line calibration and current capability.) I guess I should look into those settings though.. Would they grant me better speeds without increasing voltage?


Some of those settings with definitely help you. I would suggest following it as close as possible to get optimal results. When I had to reset my BIOS, I missed two things in the settings the first time, and I couldn't get my stable OC back, and I had to up the vCore a bit. Then realized what it was









EDIT: Spelling Correction


----------



## PandaSPUR

Well I just went through it all + updated to newest BIOS. No luck ):

Stayed at 1.45v and tried to push to 4.9GHz, BSOD'd after a few seconds in Intel stress test.

I've touched 1.52v once to try and see if that was enough to push 5GHz, and it wasnt. So I probably would have to go all the way to 1.55v to reach that speed.
I'm still confused as to the effect of high voltage though. Some people say as long as temperatures are under control, high voltage is okay? I'm not sure what to believe.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Damn.. seeing some of these voltages makes me sad.
> 
> I'm trying to get my 3570k to 5ghz (its on watercooling). Currently its stable at 4.8 but already at 1.45 volts, It can go to 4.9 with 1.5 volts, and it seems like since 4.4ghz, its been following a pattern of .05v for every 100mhz.
> 
> Except now I JUST finished my watercooling loop. At 4.8/1.45v it hits 72C max in the intel stress test. Folding makes it hit 60-65C.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Well I just went through it all + updated to newest BIOS. No luck ):
> 
> Stayed at 1.45v and tried to push to 4.9GHz, BSOD'd after a few seconds in Intel stress test.
> 
> I've touched 1.52v once to try and see if that was enough to push 5GHz, and it wasnt. So I probably would have to go all the way to 1.55v to reach that speed.
> I'm still confused as to the effect of high voltage though. Some people say as long as temperatures are under control, high voltage is okay? I'm not sure what to believe.


i need 1.420V vcore to make 4.8ghz stable, but need a big jump in vcore to make 4.9ghz stable, 1.520V vcore,
i wouldnt run 1.5+V vcore 24/7, the 4.8ghz with 1.420V vcore, i think is safe to run 24/7, my temps are low,
but (very) high temps do influence instability, and for a part degradation over time,
between 1.3 and 1.45V vcore is safe to run 24/7, if temps permit


----------



## PandaSPUR

Yea that seems to be the general consensus from what I've been reading throughout different forums. 1.5+ may be do-able but not recommended for 24/7.

What is the effect of having high voltage though? Other than increase in temperatures.

Because right now I have a 540 rad cooling ONLY my CPU, so temperatures are unlikely to become an issue unless I get really extreme lol.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Yea that seems to be the general consensus from what I've been reading throughout different forums. 1.5+ may be do-able but not recommended for 24/7.
> 
> What is the effect of having high voltage though? Other than increase in temperatures.
> 
> Because right now I have a 540 rad cooling ONLY my CPU, so temperatures are unlikely to become an issue unless I get really extreme lol.


consensus is the right word, thats the safe vcore between 1.3-1.45V vcore range for 24/7
the 1.52V you see everywhere, is _considered_ to be the Max vcore, theres a difference between safe and max vcores,
but thers peeps that run ivy at 1.5 or higher, upto 1.55V ,and they report no problems ..yet,
time will tell what the highest vcore will be you should run ivy at


----------



## PandaSPUR

Alright, I guess i'll stick with the 4.8GHz at 1.45V for now as every-day use.

Might push 1.55v to just get to 5GHz as proof that my system can haha.

Makes me jealous though, looking at the spreadsheet and seeing all these guys with 5GHz+ while under 1.5v


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Alright, I guess i'll stick with the 4.8GHz at 1.45V for now as every-day use.
> 
> Might push 1.55v to just get to 5GHz as proof that my system can haha.
> 
> Makes me jealous though, looking at the spreadsheet and seeing all these guys with 5GHz+ while under 1.5v


martinhal 5105.3mhz 1.512v 12hrs 76-82-82-79 WATER - EK Supreme 3770k

NamesLucky 5100.5mhz 1.544v 16hrs 59-71-77-73 WATER - Raystorm 3570k
bebimbap 5100.5mhz 1.520v 18hrs 74-83-85-81 AIR - Noctua NH-D14 3770k
shremi 5100.3mhz 1.480v 12hrs 69-77-76-70 WATER - Raystorm 3570k

Bigdale7 5006.2mhz 1.448v 12hrs 79-93-91-88 WATER - Corsair H100 3570k
beniroc 5005.4mhz 1.458v 24hrs 73-80-80-78 WATER - Corsair H100 3770k

Arkaridge 5001.1mhz 1.376v 13hrs 88-92-96-89 AIR - NZXT Havik 140 3570k

alex_tpc 5000.4mhz 1.312v 24hrs 80-89-89-83 WATER - Swiftech XT 3770k

PuffinMyLye 5000.3mhz 1.368v 16hrs 68-74-75-69 WATER - DT Sniper

yea, i wanted to know the max of my chip too, so i pushed it to the max








but all these guys have a nice vcore too







and running it 18H on high vcore, or 24/7 is a big difference ...lol


----------



## bebimbap

I keep wondering if I can get higher OC or lower volts if i switched to water, but I told myself If i go to water again I'm going to do a sub-ambient setup, and the costs with that keep me from thinking any further lol.

Deliding is probably the cheapest and easiest way to get a free 200 mhz from your cpu.
have you delid your cpu pandaspur?


----------



## PandaSPUR

True I guess, 18hr isnt much compared to 24/7. I guess I could try an 18hr run myself at 5Ghz.

bebimbap (mmm..) nah I havent. Although I dont see how it'd help me though :\
My issue is that my chip wont stay stable without high voltage. But even at 1.5v I can keep my load temps below 75C. Just worried about the effects of keeping such a voltage for long term use.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i need 1.420V vcore to make 4.8ghz stable, but need a big jump in vcore to make 4.9ghz stable, 1.520V vcore,
> i wouldnt run 1.5+V vcore 24/7, the 4.8ghz with 1.420V vcore, i think is safe to run 24/7, my temps are low,
> but (very) high temps do influence instability, and for a part degradation over time,
> between 1.3 and 1.45V vcore is safe to run 24/7, if temps permit


Did u read my post about what I found gaming? My chip is clocked with offset turbo overclocking at 5ghz and 1.5v in intel burn test but gaming my multimeter only see a max draw of 1.4v when playing an intense fight scene in far cry 3. So the question is how much time actually is your vcore above the safe limit of 1.45v? I think possibly never to very little if you just game.


----------



## chronicfx

Ok so this makes sense why I am seeing less vcore. It must be using less clockspeed when gaming.
Ivy Bridge utilizes Intel's Turbo Boost technology. Turbo Boost dynamically adjusts the clock speed of each processor core according to the workload need and temperature limits. This technology is now also used on the chip's integrated graphics, allowing for the processor to adapt better to different workload situations. Along with Turbo Boost, some Ivy Bridge processors also perform hyper-threading, allowing each core to multitask and process two threads per core.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> True I guess, 18hr isnt much compared to 24/7. I guess I could try an 18hr run myself at 5Ghz.
> 
> bebimbap (mmm..) nah I havent. Although I dont see how it'd help me though :\
> My issue is that my chip wont stay stable without high voltage. But even at 1.5v I can keep my load temps below 75C. Just worried about the effects of keeping such a voltage for long term use.


Before I delid my cpu even 1.5v wasn't enough for 4.8ghz, higher temps require you to have more voltage which cause higher temps. it's a vicious cycle
after delid I can hit 5.0ghz at 1.41v but it's your chip and you have to judge if it's worth voiding your warranty for.
The lower your temps are the less voltage you should need to a certain point anyway so if you really need 5.0-5.1ghz you might have more luck after a delid.


----------



## chronicfx

Forgot to post this here this morning.. 5ghz on air.


----------



## $ilent

Nice work chronicfx, good temps!


----------



## PandaSPUR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> Before I delid my cpu even 1.5v wasn't enough for 4.8ghz, higher temps require you to have more voltage which cause higher temps. it's a vicious cycle
> after delid I can hit 5.0ghz at 1.41v but it's your chip and you have to judge if it's worth voiding your warranty for.
> The lower your temps are the less voltage you should need to a certain point anyway so if you really need 5.0-5.1ghz you might have more luck after a delid.


I dont get it :\

Right now my CPU is at ~60C max, folding 100% at 4.8GHz and 1.45v.
I could increase the speed without much of a hit on temperature, but the problem is I BSOD without increasing voltage.

So I dont see how lowering my temps even further would help me achieve a higher OC with a lower voltage o_o


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> I dont get it :\
> 
> Right now my CPU is at ~60C max, folding 100% at 4.8GHz and 1.45v.
> I could increase the speed without much of a hit on temperature, but the problem is I BSOD without increasing voltage.
> 
> So I dont see how lowering my temps even further would help me achieve a higher OC with a lower voltage o_o


I don't have time to look it up right now, but the lower your temps the lower the voltage you need which helps you keep temps low.
the higher your temps the more voltage you need which keeps your temps high i'll be back in about 8-10 hours i'll post again then


----------



## lilchronic

here it is 5 ghz standerd blend


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here it is 5 ghz


When you shoot a 1000 free throws and finally make one it does not make you good at basketball.. Figured I would get you back for the not accepted!


----------



## chronicfx

Nice job!


----------



## lilchronic

well i reinstalled windows and it fixed my problem lol. i cant believe it


----------



## chronicfx

Lol. You broke windows overclocking. But grats on 5ghz and vcore looks phenomenal although I recommend checking it yourself with a multimeter.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Lol. You broke windows overclocking. But grats on 5ghz and vcore looks phenomenal although I recommend checking it yourself with a multimeter.


lol yea i did too many bsod's . but ive seen yours and other ppls testing with a multi meter and there usually 0.010v - 0.020v higher so thats kinda what i expect now.


----------



## bebimbap

pandaspur I can't seem to find it, it was easier when 3770k was new because there were only a few reviews out, now I can't remember which one it was and there are a billion reviews atm.....

anyway in general
higher vcore and lower temps = higher stability
lower vcore and higher temps = lower stability

so if you were to keep vcore the same
lower temps = higher stability
higher temps = lower stability
since you can't increase your vcore you can try to lower your temps. people do this with LN2 and DIce

you can also keep temps the same
lower vcore = lower stability
higher vcore = higher stability
this is what happens when you put a better HSF on your cpu, it keeps temps the same as stock and you can increase vcore.

This is the general rule I've been keeping while OCing my cpus in the last 10 years and seems to work fairly well.
and going by your build log you went all out with IC7, a custom liquid cooler and a very nice case would have loved to see a sub ambient like this one http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2010/07/20/hailea-hc-500a-water-chiller-review/1 but probably would have cost you another $400


----------



## MikeG

Can I join the club?







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2658248


----------



## lilchronic

can i be updated
3570k h100 water cooling
batch#3233b499


----------



## MikeG

Can you add me to the list? I think I will keep this as my default 24/7 setup. Any higher and my volts goes up exponentially.

25hrs Prime95 Blend (87% memory)
3770K @ 4.8GHz (4 cores/8 threads)
16GB DRAM @ 2400MHz 10-12-12-31
Water Cooling - Koolance/XSPC
Max Temps - 57-56-55-57
Room Temp ~21 C
VCore 1.296


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Can you add me to the list? I think I will keep this as my default 24/7 setup. Any higher and my volts goes up exponentially.
> 
> 25hrs Prime95 Blend (87% memory)
> 3770K @ 4.8GHz (4 cores/8 threads)
> 16GB DRAM @ 2400MHz 10-12-12-31
> Water Cooling - Koolance/XSPC
> Max Temps - 57-56-55-57
> Room Temp ~21 C
> VCore 1.296


Are you delidded?


----------



## MikeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Are you delidded?


Yes--or rather _relidded_. I used Coollaboratory Liquid Pro on the die and IHS, then glued the lid back on with Permatex Black Silicone Adhesive Sealant. My temps went down at least 10 deg C or more--I wasn't keeping real good records.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Setups to help everybody, just for reference:












*stock IHS. Costa Rica CPU.
Maybe i have a very good i7 low vcore.








I'm waiting my OC Formula to burn more.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Ughhh, your volts are lower, temps are higher, and speeds are higher than mine ): by a lot... granted im using a 3570K, but STILL, DAMNIT D:

I tried yesterday, following the ASUS motherboard Ivy Bridge OC guide to the letter.
Also tried lowering PLL Voltage a bit.

Still stuck at 4.8GHz and 1.45V with idle temps 15-20C, folding at 60C, and IBT at 65-70C. D:!!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Ughhh, your volts are lower, temps are higher, and speeds are higher than mine ): by a lot... granted im using a 3570K, but STILL, DAMNIT D:
> 
> I tried yesterday, following the ASUS motherboard Ivy Bridge OC guide to the letter.
> Also tried lowering PLL Voltage a bit.
> 
> Still stuck at *4.8GHz and 1.45V* with idle temps 15-20C, folding at 60C, and *IBT at 65-70C*. D:!!


its not like its bad, i think you have a nice oc there , with good temps too








what vcore do you need for 4.7ghz?


----------



## PandaSPUR

4.7 I only need 1.375-1.4V

It just bothers me cause I was really hoping I could hit 5GHz once I finished my custom loop.

Will probably push 1.55v just to run stability test at 5GHz one of these days.

EDIT: So I am wondering about what bibimbap said a few pages back, about lowering my temps even further to allow lower volts + higher OC.
Should I bother to try delidding this thing? I have plenty of sharp razor blades around and its not like im unfamiliar with knives..
It doesnt sound too bad as long as i take my time but hmm.. Is it worth it?

I think I may try 1.55V and 5GHz first, see if I can get a stable run, say I hit 5GHz, and then lower the OC so my chip lasts longer.

Whats the chance of the chip just instantly frying and dying at 1.55-1.6V?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Setups to help everybody, just for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *stock IHS. Costa Rica CPU.
> Maybe i have a very good i7 low vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting my OC Formula to burn more.


Is that 5ghz at 1.27v stable?!

@panda

I think you would struggle to keep temps under throttling range at 1.6v, rather than risk of killing the CPU at 1.6v. 12 hours of prime95 at 1.6v is an awful lot of stress, it might not be immediate but damage could be done in the long run.


----------



## PandaSPUR

Temps aren't my issues so far though :\

But if you mean long term damage from high voltage alone, then yes I could see that happening.
Although 1.55v for 12hours shouldnt do much harm.. very tempting lol.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Temps aren't my issues so far though :\
> 
> But if you mean long term damage from high voltage alone, then yes I could see that happening.
> Although 1.55v for 12hours shouldnt do much harm.. very tempting lol.


1.55V vcore wont kill your chip instantly(above 1.6V is the danger zone on air/water), but in the long run,
you could expect some degradation, even if your temps are good,
for 24/7 stay under 1.5V vcore at least, or better, stay in the 1.3-1.45V vcore range,
and enjoy your chip for a long time


----------



## $ilent

Why would you be running at 1.6v 24/7?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Why would you be running at 1.6v 24/7?


i wouldnt advice that to anyone, thats like saying, can i run my chip at 104C 24/7...you can, but be prepared
to take the damage in time, or in a while ..lol


----------



## PandaSPUR

Haha yea I wasn't trying to imply i'd run 1.6v 24/7. I just want to see if I can get to 5GHz stable with my setup. Stable enough for a 12-18hr run anyway.

After that, yea I'd probably stick to my current 24/7 OC of 4.8GHz @ 1.45v


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Haha yea I wasn't trying to imply i'd run 1.6v 24/7. I just want to see if I can get to 5GHz stable with my setup. Stable enough for a 12-18hr run anyway.
> 
> After that, yea I'd probably stick to my current 24/7 OC of 4.8GHz @ 1.45v


yea, that sounds good, the 4.8ghz and 1.45V for 24/7









idk, i do benching with 1.6V vcore and above, but those are short runs see, 10-15min if that,
like i said, 1.6V and above is entering the dangerzone on air/water,
i wouldnt run it for 12/18/24H to be honest, even if temps are good








but upto you of course, i can only say what im thinking


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Yes--or rather _relidded_. I used Coollaboratory Liquid Pro on the die and IHS, then glued the lid back on with Permatex Black Silicone Adhesive Sealant. My temps went down at least 10 deg C or more--I wasn't keeping real good records.


excellent, I use coollaboratory liquid pro on my die as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Setups to help everybody, just for reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *stock IHS. Costa Rica CPU.
> Maybe i have a very good i7 low vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting my OC Formula to burn more.


ever check your vcore with a multimeter? your vcore is super low.


----------



## Wyllliam

Can i be added to the list please?
I'm now stable for more then 23 hours











OC 4.6 Wyllliam 3.png 606k .png file


----------



## Razor 116

15 Hours @ 4.7GHz 1.275v Bios, 1.280v CPU-z At Load


----------



## 8bitG33k

So why do some recomment to NOT use Windows based programs such as Easy Tune 6 or eleet?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> So why do some recomment to NOT use Windows based programs such as Easy Tune 6 or eleet?


for me, i dont like using software oc, ET6 didnt work that well for me either,
if i use the auto oc, it starts using blck, which doesnt work well with my build,
with ivy, they say







, you dont oc using blck..
and i hear to many problems, readings are off, things dont work,
software is more sensitive to fails too..

the bios is way better if you oc..more like, what you set, is what you get, takes a bit more effort tho,
took me a while to figure out how it works, what all the settings do etc,
now i can do a oc from scratch in a minute orso ..lol

i like the asus software tho, looks good, but when i do some searching,
like here on hardwarecanucks
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/17808-asus-rampage-ii-gene-matx-lga1366-motherboard-review-7.html
and look at what they say about it ...well

TurboV is an overclocking utility ASUS recently came out with that provides basic overclocking abilities including voltage adjustments from within Windows. We can also save profiles and load them from within Windows. The first thing to note is that changes in TubroV change the BIOS settings. This is generally a big no no with Windows overclocking software. If someone should set something too high for the system to run, you are now going to try to boot with those settings which can easily fail. Regardless of how well a system recovers from a failed overclock, you never want software in Windows to change settings in the BIOS.

Of course, like so many manufacturer supplied overclocking software, TurboV has functionality faults. Changing some voltages at certain point's results in instant lock ups. Adjusting vCORE at any point did nothing but freeze the system on us. Again, pardon our enthusiasm, but we have seen this type of thing before and it always amazes us that a manufacturer would add a piece of software that doesn't even work. One last kick of the dead horse for us was when we went to close the software...it doesn't. It loads with Windows, not by our choice, and gives us no ability to prevent it from doing so. In addition to that, once it loads, you cannot close it. Again ASUS, we love innovative software but bug riddled invasive software is not something we appreciate with our motherboards. Our recommendation, don't bother installing TurboV, do your clocking in the BIOS and save the headache.

not saying its all bad, it could provide novice ocers with a handy and easy to work with tool,
but almost all ocers i know, do their oc's in the bios..


----------



## MikeG

Working on getting to 5.0GHZ stable--almost there, can run most anything, but Pime95 fails after a few hours. I want to see what effect raising or lowering VCCIO and VCCSA have. Do these have to be changed together, or can they be changed independently? I think I read somewhere where they should be within 0.05V of each other. I'm running Ivybridge (3770K).


----------



## $ilent

I think your referring to ram vcore and vccio being within 0.5v of each other, I don't think that applies anymore.

Give this a try mike. Put offset at lowest setting so +0.05 or 0.005? Can't remember which is the lowest setting. Then overclock using additional turbo voltage setting. You need to test how much vcore your getting in windows, I'm at lowest offset with +0.205 on turbo voltage which gives me 1.336/1.344 in windows under load.

I've had a *huge* improvement getting stability using this method as supposed to using fixed CPU vcore or just offset on its own.

Im not sure if this only applies to asrock motherboards though, I stupidly just noticed yours is made by MSI. Sorry I don't know how MSI boards overclock, this is how me and few others have got better overclock in the asrock owners club thread.


----------



## MikeG

Yeah, the MSI Z77 MPower won't let you do offset volting. The LLC is supposed to be rock solid though. I've got mine set at 100% and never noticed any swings over what I set my VCore to.


----------



## joker927

My submission:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Oops, forgot to put hours in notepad. Easily seen from realtemp.


----------



## alex-tpc

Updating my entry after delidding: i7 3770K 5.147Ghz 12 hours Prime95 Blend test @1.448-1.456v







.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex-tpc*
> 
> Updating my entry after delidding: i7 3770K 5.147Ghz 12 hours Prime95 Blend test @1.448-1.456v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would 24/7 that. Going for 5.2 might get iffy on the vcore though.


----------



## alex-tpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I would 24/7 that. Going for 5.2 might get iffy on the vcore though.


Thanks. Have actually been trying out 5.2Ghz 24/7 but dialed down vcore to around 1.432v on load (using 0.200v offset) and so far so good. This setting is Lynx stable but not Prime95 stable but seems good enough 24/7 with temps less than 70C average use so far.

Anyways, was able to run some benchmarks after delidding:

spi 1m 6.515s, 3770k @ 5551.7Mhz, G-Skill TridentX @ 2741Mhz, Asus MVE, H20 cooled @ 23°C ambient


spi 32m 5m52.391s, 3770k @ 5551.7Mhz, G-Skill TridentX @ 2741Mhz, Asus MVE, H20 cooled @ 23°C ambient


CPU Frequency: 5632.18 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2670416
RAM Frequency: 2730.8 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2670416

Above spi runs are @ 2741Mhz ram freq but I guess they don't count without CPU-Z validation. IMC and rams have been tested for 28xx MHz but didn't do CPU-Z validation --- will have to do so sometime along with the other benches (and maybe up the SPI runs a bit more).


----------



## $ilent

My Submission, its taken so much effort


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My Submission, its taken so much effort


5.0 at 1.35v, wow, I am afraid I have to hate you now.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My Submission, its taken so much effort


It's not a current version of prime95 though







Use version 27.9 and redo your 12 hour run.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 5.0 at 1.35v, wow, I am afraid I have to hate you now.


and its a 3770k i definitely hate him now lol







i only got the 3570k @ 5ghz 1.375v


----------



## $ilent

For Christ's sake make your mind up I did a prime run about a week ago and got told to use 27.7, the main page says use prime 27.7 so until they change that its good enough.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> For Christ's sake make your mind up I did a prime run about a week ago and got told to use 27.7, the main page says use prime 27.7 so until they change that its good enough.


That is not 27.7 as it would be using avx and yours is not


----------



## $ilent

Could have sworn I put 27.7 on...ok we'll ill use 27.9 and do another run at some point. Apologies.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Could have sworn I put 27.7 on...ok we'll ill use 27.9 and do another run at some point. Apologies.


3. LIST YOUR COOLING (notepad etc) and provide screenie of RAM, VOLTAGE, MOBO INFO via cpu-z and TASK MANAGER*

don't forget this one, you also need screenie of mobo info, the ram and task manager
since you say you will attempt another proper run








good luck


----------



## Wyllliam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyllliam*
> 
> Can i be added to the list please?
> I'm now stable for more then 23 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC 4.6 Wyllliam 3.png 606k .png file


Is there something else i need to do to be added to the list?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyllliam*
> 
> Is there something else i need to do to be added to the list?


wait till you get accepted i guess








but one thing, i dont see that prime is running that long, 23H,
more like a few minutes?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyllliam*
> 
> Is there something else i need to do to be added to the list?


4 minutes ?


----------



## VonDutch

this is about how it should look like, they changed some things, but not much


this is mine, it was accepted, so have it look like this, and youll be fine..

reset real temp if you startup prime..then the run time will show about the same duration


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyllliam*
> 
> Is there something else i need to do to be added to the list?


As I told $ilent you really have to be using a current version of prime95. This is not a current version. Use either 27.7 or 27.9 with uses AVX coding. Your heat and your vcore requirements for stability are going to rise unless you are overvolted already.


----------



## chronicfx

Good eye on the 4 minutes littlechronic! Maybe he shut it down before the screenie and said oh snap... need to start it again! If you look at his max temps they were quite a while before.. about 12 hours. but again the version is out of date for these processors.


----------



## lilchronic

im still learning my self and i have a question ive got about 10 whea errors over the last week of running 5ghz 24/7 i ve passed 12hrs of prime95 with out whea errors. i noticed this today when i checked event viewer. should i up my turbo a bit more?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im still learning my self and i have a question ive got about 10 whea errors over the last week of running 5ghz 24/7 i ve passed 12hrs of prime95 with out whea errors. i noticed this today when i checked event viewer. should i up my turbo a bit more?


yes








if prime runs without whea, its ok,
but if you still have some otherwise, still means your oc isnt stable...
its not and/and..you can get whea's at any point, its just another way to check stability..thats all really


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im still learning my self and i have a question ive got about 10 whea errors over the last week of running 5ghz 24/7 i ve passed 12hrs of prime95 with out whea errors. i noticed this today when i checked event viewer. should i up my turbo a bit more?


If you talking about WHEA logger warnings, Event 19 then yes that usually means you are unstable and need more vCore.

But you can get warnings or errors that have nothing to do with your overclock, so you have to look into them and figure out what caused it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if prime runs without whea, its ok,
> but if you still have some otherwise, still means your oc isnt stable...
> its not and/and..you can get whea's at any point, its just another way to check stability..thats all really


alright i uppped it. i got 1 today while playin crysis3 beta the 9 others where a couple days ago and yesterday i had 1 when i was playin crisis3 probably around that time


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If you talking about WHEA logger warnings, Event 19 then yes that usually means you are unstable and need more vCore.
> 
> But you can get warnings or errors that have nothing to do with your overclock, so you have to look into them and figure out what caused it.


yea ive figured out a few of them


----------



## joker927

My updated submission:



My last submission, for ~16 hours, failed just minutes after I took the print screen







. I changed a bunch of settings that resulted in failures after 4,5, and 6 hours.














It was not fun. Turns out changing CPU Phase Control from Optimized to Manual and then selecting the Ultra option was the ticket.


----------



## Wyllliam

Ok,
i'll get the latest version of prime and run the test again.

@lilchronic and @VonDutch: I dit run it for 23 hours stable.
If you look closely you can see that my prime gets errors on the log files, this is the reason that the main screen shows similar timings to the workers.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyllliam*
> 
> Ok,
> i'll get the latest version of prime and run the test again.
> 
> @VonDutch: I dit run it for 23 hours stable.
> If you look closely you can see that my prime gets errors on the log files, this is the reason that the main screen shows similar timings to the workers.


yea, i only noticed the time in prime running,
but im not the one who says, "youre accepted"








i believe you when you say you ran it 23H , np ..


----------



## Valgaur

heres my new Wprime's of 32M and 1024M!



and here are my temps lol.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> heres my new Wprime's of 32M and 1024M!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are my temps lol.


if thats a iceberg in that pic, your temps are really coool...lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> if thats a iceberg in that pic, your temps are really coool...lol


i redid the picture lol.


----------



## $ilent

Val is that delidded cpu? Ill be suprised if you say yeah, one of your cores is over 20c cooler than the others lol

Also just noticed your ram..2400mhz at cl8?! what the...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Val is that delidded cpu? Ill be suprised if you say yeah, one of your cores is over 20c cooler than the others lol
> 
> Also just noticed your ram..2400mhz at cl8?! what the...


Nope not delidded yet but I wanted to today lol. yeah my Ram at 2400 will do 7 11 8 27







wanted to go for 2600 but didn't want to hurt the brand new chip.

reason its at cl8 is because 1024 M didnt like cl7 for some reason....


----------



## $ilent

damm thats impressive, what ram is it?

I was going to be buying some of these for folding hugeadv a while ago - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-029-TG

2600mhz CL10


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> damm thats impressive, what ram is it?
> 
> I was going to be buying some of these for folding hugeadv a while ago - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-029-TG
> 
> 2600mhz CL10


gskill ripjaw X's 2 by 2 gb so not much for space but awesome speeds!


----------



## $ilent

Not bad









Hey I made a thread in the tc section on CPU stress tester v2.0, its apparently better than prime for stress testing, mind having a look?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I made a thread in the tc section on CPU stress tester v2.0, its apparently better than prime for stress testing, mind having a look?


wanna pm on it?


----------



## theguz4l

My 1st submission:



Stable for ~28 Hours - 4.8Ghz @ 1.272v ... not bad!

Cooling: WATER - Corsair H80i


----------



## Silentsoul_600

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theguz4l*
> 
> My 1st submission:
> 
> 
> 
> Stable for ~28 Hours - 4.8Ghz @ 1.272v ... not bad!
> 
> Cooling: WATER - Corsair H80i


Impressive chip, congrats.

Other bios settings for this run?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theguz4l*
> 
> My 1st submission:
> 
> Stable for ~28 Hours - 4.8Ghz @ 1.272v ... not bad!
> 
> Cooling: WATER - Corsair H80i


That is a really, really good chip you have there. Want to trade?









92c seems a little high for 1.27v and a h80i. When I run 1.29v on an h100i with just a couple slow fans in pull config I have max temps of 82c in a 22.2c room. Are you sure the fans are in the correct push/pull config?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theguz4l*
> 
> My 1st submission:
> 
> 
> 
> Stable for ~28 Hours - 4.8Ghz @ 1.272v ... not bad!
> 
> Cooling: WATER - Corsair H80i


Well done! What motherboard? Also have you considered de-lidding, you may be able to get another 200-300mhz out it.


----------



## theguz4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentsoul_600*
> 
> Impressive chip, congrats.
> 
> Other bios settings for this run?


Thanks!! settings are nothing really out of the ordinary. All other voltages are 'auto' except for DRAM @ 1.5v. I am on an ASRock Extreme6 Z77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That is a really, really good chip you have there. Want to trade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 92c seems a little high for 1.27v and a h80i. When I run 1.29v on an h100i with just a couple slow fans in pull config I have max temps of 82c in a 22.2c room. Are you sure the fans are in the correct push/pull config?


In all honesty, it only ever reached 90C for about 1 minute. I would say during the blend it would average 75C or so. I am not too worried since while gaming it only ever hits 50-60C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Well done! What motherboard? Also have you considered de-lidding, you may be able to get another 200-300mhz out it.


ASRock Extreme6 Z77 - I have thought about it. Not sure what I want to do yet... I will see how hot it gets during the summer and see.

Currently trying 4.9 Ghz @ 1.3V - that is going to be my last stop for 24x7 if I can get this stable ...


----------



## theguz4l

Update: 4.9 is getting too hot and crashed at 1.3v and 1.32v ... going to call my 24x7 @ 4.8 - 1.272v


----------



## FPSViking

Here is my 12hour Blend Test entry. Any other I should do?


----------



## Wysockisauce

Here is my submission.


----------



## justanoldman

Does anyone know if this club is still active? I haven't been around here long, but I haven't seen the spreadsheet updated. I was just wondering if it is usually done infrequently or is it not active anymore. Thanks.


----------



## joker927

Doesnt look like it. At least not very active. I posted over a week ago and haven't been added.


----------



## 8bitG33k

What is the difference between the stable and the super stable club?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> What is the difference between the stable and the super stable club?


Super


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> What is the difference between the stable and the super stable club?


12 hours of prime95 for stable club and 24 hours to be in superstable


----------



## 8bitG33k

My first submission. Really only getting my feet wet with oc'ing IB, but I'm already not happy with my temps especially at this voltage. I expected better for a Costa Rica chip.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> My first submission. Really only getting my feet wet with oc'ing IB, but I'm already not happy with my temps especially at this voltage. I expected better for a Costa Rica chip.
> 
> 
> 
> When do I get to add my sig?


Delid it then







also no mattter the batch or weeks or area of make. Temps are going to be high, everytime.


----------



## The Real Deal

Hi,

4,5 GHz @ 1,2v, 12 hours standard blend :



http://valid.canardpc.com/2692554

Gonna give a try with 1,19v tomorrow.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 4,5 GHz @ 1,2v, 12 hours standard blend :
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=130213081116285821.jpg
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2692554
> 
> Gonna give a try with 1,19v tomorrow.


As I posted before, I am not sure anyone is moderating this thread, so I don't know if any of these submissions will be reviewed.

That said, your attachment is not readable. Please use the "image" button just to the left of the paperclip icon to upload your picture.

Also: Welcome to OCN!


----------



## The Real Deal

Hey thanks.
It's fine, at least my post is here for the posterity


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> Hey thanks.
> It's fine, at least my post is here for the posterity


No problem. Thanks for the new pic, it is readable now.
That could be a nice chip you have there. Have you tried going higher than 4.5?

If you need any help with BIOS overclock settings they are all listed in the guide here for Asus boards:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

Also, you should fill out your rig so it shows up in your posts, it makes it easier for everyone to help with anything.

Since we have the same mobo, have you run into the BIOS bug yet where your settings don't actually follow through?


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Delid it then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also no mattter the batch or weeks or area of make. Temps are going to be high, everytime.


Too chicken to delid, lol! But then again, yolo.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majinwar*
> 
> Add me to the list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5Ghz @ 1.21v


What are your bios settings?

Are you using DVID or direct vcore control?
LLC setting?
PWM phase control settings?
CPU PLL?
CPU VTT?
CPU Current control?
C3/C6/C7 State setting?
Turbo boost setting?
Other settings will also help if you can provide.

One more thing is your chip delidded?


----------



## The Real Deal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No problem. Thanks for the new pic, it is readable now.
> That could be a nice chip you have there. Have you tried going higher than 4.5?
> 
> If you need any help with BIOS overclock settings they are all listed in the guide here for Asus boards:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards
> 
> Also, you should fill out your rig so it shows up in your posts, it makes it easier for everyone to help with anything.
> 
> Since we have the same mobo, have you run into the BIOS bug yet where your settings don't actually follow through?


I tried quickly (some minutes of P95 AVX small FFT) to check (not in a validation process) 4,6 GHz (1,22v) and 4,7 GHz (1,28v) ; but with the scaling, the temps increased too much for my cooling, so i gave up. 4,5 GHz is a sweet spot.

A part of my rig is gone, i just moved back with the good old 1366 and a golden i7 920 (need to find a golden hexacore 3032A, 3048A)









... and never experienced any kind of bug with my board. Just a minor one with the Asus suite installed with the CPU and Q Fan (like a clear CMOS with only these particular ones).


----------



## roccer

working on mine now.
currently at 4.4Ghz at 1.256v-1.26v reported in cpuz. (set to 1.245 in the bios). does that seem within reason?
setup:
core i7 3770k
asus sabertooth z77
g.skill 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 (set to XMP profile 1 in the bios)

current bios settings:
BCLK: 100
multiplier: 44
cpu manual voltage: 1.245
DRAMv: 1.5
CPU PLL: auto
PCHv: auto
CPU Load-line: ultra high
CPU Fixed Freq: 350
CPU current capacity: 140%
CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme

any tips/insight will be greatly appreciated!
-roccer


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> working on mine now.
> currently at 4.4Ghz at 1.256v-1.6v reported in cpuz. (set to 1.245 in the bios). does that seem within reason?
> setup:
> core i7 3770k
> asus sabertooth z77
> g.skill 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 (set to XMP profile 1 in the bios)
> 
> current bios settings:
> BCLK: 100
> multiplier: 44
> cpu manual voltage: 1.245
> DRAMv: 1.5
> CPU PLL: auto
> PCHv: auto
> CPU Load-line: ultra high
> CPU Fixed Freq: 350
> CPU current capacity: 140%
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> 
> any tips/insight will be greatly appreciated!
> -roccer


Not only tips, but this guide will tell you exactly what to do and how to do it. Read it, follow it, then ask any questions you may have. But 4.4 in the 1.25v is slightly high but definitely in the average range.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards
I assume the 1.6v you typed is a mistake because that is way to high, and potentially dangerous.
Edit:
Welcome to OCN!
Here is how to get your rig in your posts, it makes easier for people to help:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

If someone posts something that helps you that is what the +rep button is for which is explained here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined


----------



## roccer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Not only tips, but this guide will tell you exactly what to do and how to do it. Read it, follow it, then ask any questions you may have. But 4.4 in the 1.25v is slightly high but definitely in the average range.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards
> I assume the 1.6v you typed is a mistake because that is way to high, and potentially dangerous.
> Edit:
> Welcome to OCN!
> Here is how to get your rig in your posts, it makes easier for people to help:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> If someone posts something that helps you that is what the +rep button is for which is explained here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined


thanks for the welcome! yeah i've been definitely bouncing between the asus OCing guide and my PC as i push it up.
yeah that was a typo in CPUZ. i should have said 1.25 to 1.26.

ill look over the other links you supplied ASAP.

and as an update, worker process thread 1 failed after 5 mins at 1.245v. bumped it up to 1.25 in the BIOS and *fingers crossed* so far, its been stable with no stopped workers for 15mins


----------



## Zvejniex

How far would a h100 take average 3570k? I really wanted 4.7-4.8.
Im asking cuz im buying one soon.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> How far would a h100 take average 3570k? I really wanted 4.7-4.8.
> Im asking cuz im buying one soon.


I you will be buying one soon, wait for the Swiftech H220 to come out, and see the comparisons to the H100i. I have the H100i and without delidding you can probably go to the 1.35v range or a tad higher.

That is pretty straightforward. The problem is you could get a chip that can only do 4.4 or 4.5 at that voltage, or get one that can do 4.8. That is just the pure luck of the silicon lottery.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zvejniex*
> 
> How far would a h100 take average 3570k? I really wanted 4.7-4.8.
> Im asking cuz im buying one soon.


when your delidded..... to the vcore limit of your motherboard. I kid you not.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184

thats with an H100 btw

http://hwbot.org/submission/2324916_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I you will be buying one soon, wait for the Swiftech H220 to come out, and see the comparisons to the H100i. I have the H100i and without delidding you can probably go to the 1.35v range or a tad higher.
> 
> That is pretty straightforward. The problem is you could get a chip that can only do 4.4 or 4.5 at that voltage, or get one that can do 4.8. That is just the pure luck of the silicon lottery.


silicon lottery all the way, I'm not a fan of the H100i as it's just a apple version of the H100, a under done improvement of the H100. the H220 should be compared to the real H100 not the H100i that very few people use right now.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> when your delidded..... to the vcore limit of your motherboard. I kid you not.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184
> 
> thats with an H100 btw
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2324916_
> silicon lottery all the way, I'm not a fan of the H100i as it's just a apple version of the H100, a under done improvement of the H100. the H220 should be compared to the real H100 not the H100i that very few people use right now.














thats with a aircooler ..lol


----------



## chefproject

Hi everybody here,
following this thread already longtime and i think it's about time to join the club



this will be my safe 24/7 OC but i feel i can take it further than that

Bios pics will follow cause i wanna finish first the 24 hours run of prime









greetings and regards Chef


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefproject*
> 
> Hi everybody here,
> following this thread already longtime and i think it's about time to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> this will be my safe 24/7 OC but i feel i can take it further than that
> 
> Bios pics will follow cause i wanna finish first the 24 hours run of prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greetings and regards Chef


hey chef..welcome








that looks very nice, you running it with offset also?
yea, if temps wouldnt hold you back, you have vcore room to oc more for sure


----------



## chefproject

[quote name="VonDutch"
hey chef..welcome








that looks very nice, you running it with offset also?
yea, if temps wouldnt hold you back, you have vcore room to oc more for sure







[/quote]

yes i am running offset like i promised the updated stuff comes right now including BIOS settings


----------



## TLM-610

It's about time I joined the 4 and a 1/2 men club, though my chip is quite a vcore hog compared to some that I have seen here, but its what I need to be rock stable, though haven't optimized it yet. I went the offset route. The 92C and 89C were just spikes and I have a csv file from Real temp to prove it. Ambient is 28C

http://postimage.org/image/z7lyrqttn/full/
free image hosting

http://valid.canardpc.com/2704722


----------



## valkeriefire

Ok, it took two tries. My first try at 4.6ghz with 0.025v offset got BSOD 124. I just tried again with 0.035v offset and made it! I did the standard blend but kinda wish I had gone all out and tried the custom. Oh well, at least I am in now.









This was exhausting, I just woke up at 4am to post this. I must be crazy.


----------



## chefproject

Ok guys have been trying on a 4,8 OC passed Prime for 1 1/2 hours looks pretty stable until now. Still the biggest problem is cooling, so start to think about a better cooler and maybee delidding









Like you see on the screenie temps peaked up during the 8K test of prime until 93°C. Still doable but to high for 24/7 OC right now. I am sure gonna get this sucker over the 5 GhZ







with a better cooler think i go for the Phantek with 3 140 mm fans it will blow the house down.....

Greetings and regards Chef


----------



## valkeriefire

@ Chiefproject,

If you are getting 4.8ghz on 1.30v, (which is what I see on your screen shot), then your chip must be really good. I need 1.37v to do 4.8 on my 3770k.

Delidding will fix your temps. I delidded a few days ago and it was very easy. You will need lots of alchohol wipes or alchohol with papertowels, a sharp razor, fresh TIM paste, and a lot of patience. You must be extremely careful not to scratch the CPU, but as long as you follow instructions and don't bend the razor (meaning don't pry), it shouldn't be an issue. You can see my posts in the last few pages of the Delidded club for photos I took. I bed if you delid your temps will go down 10-15C.


----------



## GasMan320

TLM-610, I have a Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H board and an Intel i7-3770K and am also trying to use the offset overclock method but have not been very successful. At 1.285 is where I seem to have a stable fixed voltage for a 4.5GHz OC but I am not sure if that is too high. My VID at load is 1.2560 or 1.2610 (fluctuates) and someone told me to calculate my offset the following way: Taking my CPU-Z Core Voltage at load (jumps between 1.284 and 1.296) and then subtract my VID at load.

So my offset is calculated like this (using highest values of core voltage and VID I saw) : 1.296v - 1.2610v = 0.035v offset.

When I set this in my BIOS though I get much higher temps than I do at fixed . Would you mind sharing your BIOS settings when you get a chance please?

Thank you so much.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> TLM-610, I have a Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H board and an Intel i7-3770K and am also trying to use the offset overclock method but have not been very successful. At 1.285 is where I seem to have a stable fixed voltage for a 4.5GHz OC but I am not sure if that is too high. My VID at load is 1.2560 or 1.2610 (fluctuates) and someone told me to calculate my offset the following way: Taking my CPU-Z Core Voltage at load (jumps between 1.284 and 1.296) and then subtract my VID at load.
> 
> So my offset is calculated like this (using highest values of core voltage and VID I saw) : 1.296v - 1.2610v = 0.035v offset.
> 
> When I set this in my BIOS though I get much higher temps than I do at fixed . Would you mind sharing your BIOS settings when you get a chance please?
> 
> Thank you so much.


Gasman,

I have the UD5H motherboard, 3770k, and I am running 4.6ghz, so I am pretty familiar with your situation. I also use a 0.035v offset and for me it is near perfect @ 4.6ghz. My temps are great around 65-75C under load in Prime95, but my CPU is delidded which lowered my temps significantly.

Check out this post I just wrote because I kinda applies to you also. Note the colored text.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Read this tutorial...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition
> 
> and this one...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end
> 
> I would run CPU-Z and see what your voltage is underload (use prime95 to create load). For 4.5ghz you will probably need around 1.2-1.25v.
> 
> Lets say CPU-Z shows 1.175v, then increase your offset to get to 1.25, in that case + an additional 0.075 to your current 0.003. You should be stable at 1.25 but you may need more. Once you know you are pretty stable (run Intel Burn Test for a quick easy test), then lower your voltage until you get a BSOD. Once you get a BSOD, raise your voltage back to the lowest stable setting.
> 
> For example, I just joined the Ivy Stable club. I tried 4.6ghz @ +0.025v which gets me 1.26v underload in CPU-Z. It got a BSOD 5 hours in. I increased my offset to 0.035v which gets me 1.272v in CPU-Z. With this I was able to pass 12 hours of Prime95 blend test. That is pretty stable. My stable voltage might be 0.030v, but I know it is NOT 0.025v, and I know 0.035 is stable. 0.005v doesn't make much difference in temps for me, 1C tops.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck.


I don't think you are using too much voltage at all. If you temps are high, you have insufficient cooling, or you need to delidd your cpu (which is another topic). Ivy Runs hot anyway, so there may be nothing wrong. Before I dilidded, I got 96C running Intel Burn Test @ 4.6ghz.


----------



## GasMan320

Wow thank you so much.

I did check out both of those tutorials and have learned a lot but the Ivy OC guide seems to focus heavily on fixed voltage OC'ing rather than offset.

Right now I did not change my fixed multiplier at all to achieve an overclock. I only changed all 4 turbo overclock multipliers to 45 (leaving the regular multiplier at 35). Is this the correct way of doing this? I do want my chip to go down to 1.6GHz when its idling instead of being at 4.5 GHz all the time.

I also set my vCore LLC to Turbo and my offset voltage to +0.035v. Besides these changes I have not done anything else in the BIOS. I left all the C states etc on auto.

Are you achieving your OC the same way? Do you change your turbo multiplier or do you change the regular fixed multiplier? One other issue I have is that when my Windows power profile is set to High Performance, my chip does not downclock to 16x multiplier but instead fluctuates pretty wildly. If I change my power profile to Balanced, it works then. I did change the minimum CPU usage in the High Performance profile to 5% to match the one in Balanced but it doesn't make a difference.

Thought maybe you could answer that question as well since you seem to know so much about this stuff!

Thank you again!


----------



## valkeriefire

You can leave the general multiplier alone. It will use the 4 core ones instead, so set them to your desired OC. As long as you leave all the C states and everything at auto your CPU will downclock normally. I would set your power and watts to 120 or 150 to make sure you don't starve the CPU for juice.

From my understanding LLC is more for fixed voltages, which is not what your are doing since you are using offset voltage. Set your voltage to Normal. Then set your offset to +0.035v. You should be good for 4.5ghz if your CPU is decent. Some chips may need more. I started at +0.07 and worked my way down until it became unstable.

I use LLC for higher overclocking. For example, I can do 4.8ghz with c states disabled, and my voltage set to 1.37, no offset, and LLC extreme. This results in a CPU-z voltage of 1.37 at idle and load, which results in stability, but my CPU isn't clocking down. You would use this if you were benchmarking or folding 24-7, because you know you'll be at load most most of the time.

I prefer offset voltage since I prefer to use less power when surfing the web etc, and it is probably easier on the CPU.

A more experienced member may know more. Everything I learned I got from the Sin0882 tutorial.


----------



## chefproject

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> @ Chiefproject,
> 
> If you are getting 4.8ghz on 1.30v, (which is what I see on your screen shot), then your chip must be really good. I need 1.37v to do 4.8 on my 3770k.
> 
> Delidding will fix your temps. I delidded a few days ago and it was very easy. You will need lots of alchohol wipes or alchohol with papertowels, a sharp razor, fresh TIM paste, and a lot of patience. You must be extremely careful not to scratch the CPU, but as long as you follow instructions and don't bend the razor (meaning don't pry), it shouldn't be an issue. You can see my posts in the last few pages of the Delidded club for photos I took. I bed if you delid your temps will go down 10-15C.


Yes, i think it's time to delid it and to buy a better cooler too.How you can see from my earlier post @ 4,6 it's ok, cause i get up to 83°C but for higher OC's i will need something stronger than my Zalman-cooler i have on now.Have to read more about the delidding thing now









Will order already some Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra and then let's rock!!!

Greetings and regards Chef


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> ........ I would set your power and watts to 120 or 150 to make sure you don't starve the CPU for juice..


Where is that setting? Are you using a gigabyte X board?
Given that I don't fold and never will, I mostly game and do some relatively moderate production oriented apps and video encoding, would you consider my temps good for 24/7 usage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> TLM-610, I have a Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H board and an Intel i7-3770K and am also trying to use the offset overclock method but have not been very successful. At 1.285 is where I seem to have a stable fixed voltage for a 4.5GHz OC but I am not sure if that is too high. My VID at load is 1.2560 or 1.2610 (fluctuates) and someone told me to calculate my offset the following way: Taking my CPU-Z Core Voltage at load (jumps between 1.284 and 1.296) and then subtract my VID at load.
> 
> So my offset is calculated like this (using highest values of core voltage and VID I saw) : 1.296v - 1.2610v = 0.035v offset.
> 
> When I set this in my BIOS though I get much higher temps than I do at fixed . Would you mind sharing your BIOS settings when you get a chance please?
> 
> Thank you so much.


I actually got my settings from a guy who had overclocked their 3770K on any z77x (blackboards). I guess their bios are all the same. Anyway:-

CPU clock ratio = 45
BCLK = 100.1MHz
Dynamic vcore (DVID) = +0.050v
PWM Phase Control = eXm Perf
Loadline Calibration = Turbo
Voltage response = Fast
Bios = F16
Everything else is set to auto

Oh! and I don't have anything installed into my drive except the very basic essential drivers for the motherboard. I didn't and won't install Easy tune or any auto-clock related app by gigabyte
1.284v is kinda high. I have still to optimize and see whether I can survive with lower than +0.050v offset. I definitely can't with +0.035 because I tried it the day before yesterday.


----------



## valkeriefire

@ TLm, your temps are a little high, but nothing to worry about if you only play games and surf the net. CPUs don't run at 100% load usually anyway, so you'll never see those temps in real life unless you fold. The watts and power settings are right under the core multipliers on the bios menu. In is also shown in the Sin0882 guide. If your CPU works good with +0.050 then that's fine. Set it where it works and enjoy.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> @ TLm, your temps are a little high, but nothing to worry about if you only play games and surf the net. CPUs don't run at 100% load usually anyway, so you'll never see those temps in real life unless you fold. The watts and power settings are right under the core multipliers on the bios menu. In is also shown in the Sin0882 guide. If your CPU works good with +0.050 then that's fine. Set it where it works and enjoy.


Unbelivably, I just tried yesterday to see just how low I can boot into windows with the direct vcore increment route and my chip managed a 1.164v, problem is my core voltage is permanently on 1.164v even at idle making my temps idle at around 37C-40C I have a screenie just to prove and am certain I would post much much lower prime stable temps but when I take the offset route I can't get into windows with less than 1.212v. I am trying to imagine my chips potential.... hmm what do you think?

I actually do quite abit of video encoding and production apps and haven't seen anything beyond 74C (handbrake with back to back files batchmode) on the hottest core (core 2), no game actually has hit beyond 65C so far. Do you still consider this settings good?


----------



## valkeriefire

We are at the limit of what my experience can help with. If you are running 1.164v at idle, you are probably using too much load line calibration. Idle temps are not a big deal. Many powerful water cooled rigs idle at 40c. Also idle temps have little to do with load temps. I am not using any LLC, and have an offset of +0.035. All other settings are auto except core multipliers and power. I idle at around 0.8-0.9v and load is 1.272v at 4.6ghz.

If offset voltage (Dvid) isn't working well for you, try a Vcore of 1.25 and set LLC to extreme. Your idle and load Vcore should be around 1.25v, but you should have a stable 4.5ghz.

If you need more help I'd try looking in the sin0992 guide, or start your own help thread.

Good luck.


----------



## TLM-610

You didn't understand me. My motherboard gives me the option of overclocking via two routes:-

1. DVID (offset)
2. Direct vcore increment

I am currently using DVID offset. The 1.164v is what I can boot into windows when I disable DVID offset and choose the path of Direct vcore increment. With the 4.5Ghz offset overclock my vcore is always at exactly 0.840v and not at 1.164v as you have taken it to be during idle making my temps idle at 32C with an ambient of 28C and ramps up to 1.248v when I load anything heavy. Prime being the only thing that makes it hit 1.26v in cpuz as seen on my screenie in previous post.

The 1.212v is the least amount of vcore that I see in cpuz while in windows for me to be able to boot into it using DVID (offset). If I disable the 4.5Ghz offset overclock and choose the direct vcore route I can go as low as 1.164v just to get into windows with an overclock set to 4.5Ghz as opposed to 1.212v in DVID (offset). Do you now understand the difference between the two? If so can you then answer my previous question?


----------



## bebimbap

valkeriefire is correct, if you use more LLC in your case "turbo" it makes your idle vcore lower

with the same offset and starting voltage the higher your llc the lower your idle voltage and higher your load voltage.
most people using offset either turn off LLC or use the lowest setting depending on how much they OC.
you'll have to play around with it a lot to figure out which combination of offset and LLC will work for your setup.

on the other hand with constant vcore you can just set LLC to 2nd highest and change your vcore till stable.

And if you think about it idle wattage is nothing in both cases the difference might be $1-5 in electricity over the entire year. and offset usually needs more voltage than constant under load where energy usage is significantly higher. if you are trying to save money. If it is longevity, the highest voltage, and max temp you put it under would affect that more than idle voltage/temps.

anyway good luck


----------



## Belial

Hi.

I bought Mushkin Enhanced Ridgeback Blacklines 996902 on ebay for $20, 2x2gb. They apparently are the coveted psc and at 2000 CL7-10-8-27 1t 1.65v, seemed like a great deal. I had to RMA them though, one of the stick was bad and basically needed .5v extra over the xmp profile designation of 1.65v, and for all overclocks too. They are XDZs. The original seller didn't know, he didn't stability test them as thoroughly as i did and honestly they werent even that unstable.

so i showed mushkin the ebay invoice, got an rma. They originally said they give me some other ram (bbse i believe) but i asked if they could get me the originals like this or something similar, becuase they offered me 2000 CL9 instead of 7s, and that seems like a big deal to me lol. it is right?

Anyways, they sent me new ram, 996902, but i think they actually custom made it for me - 1. i removed the ridgeback part (you unscrew it off easily) so it's just the flat metal heatspreaders like any ram and unlike my last kit, they basically just fell apart haha (like they had just been put on or something, not sure why but w/e) and 2. the xmp profile wasn't there so i think they forgot to program that in or something. very cool if they really did custom make it for me, its great they found this EOL ram for me.

anyways, this is what I got. I'm not too familiar with high end ram, I basically set the main timings, 8/12/8/27, as low as I could, I really couldn't get any individual one lower even with everything else looser, and trcd was a big problem too (11 would boot and all and do like 4m but wouldnt pass 32m on hyperpi).

This setting seems pretty stable but still need to run it overnight, but it hasn't failed any quick p95 or hci like most of the unstable clocks do:



Isn't my memory latency weird though, i see most people get 30+ memory latency? And my memtweakit score seems too high too... is that correct?

I basically set all the 2nd and 3rd timings to what the manual setting of the ram is at 1333 mhz cl9-9-9-24. I found out when I overclocked to 2400mhz, when i had set them to auto, they werent setting default 1333 values but loosening. I manually tightened all of them but trfc (100 instead of 74), trwdr (4 instead of 3), and twl/twcl (7 instead of 9 or 6, i think it may be stable at 8 but 7>8 right?). A lot of fine tuning lol, i havent tried to go beyond what it is at stock on the 1333mhz timings, but i think these are rather tight as is. they are way tighter than what this ram has for the 2nd and 3rd timings on the XMP profile of 2000mhz cl7-10-8-27.

I originally had vtt/imc at 1.2/1.15 but i dont think i even need to increase them, seems 2400mhz is just fine with auto vtt/imc values at 1.05/.0925 or whatever it is at stock. so nothing messed with on the cpu side of things, just 1.75v and the timings as shown. Im running the cpu at stock right now to test the ram (the pic is just 5ghz as everyone does maxmemm with 5ghz apparently).


----------



## chefproject

Ok then,
i guess i have a descent chip








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2711982

But still need a delid









PS it's not totally stable now at this voltage so maybee i end up at 1,45 volts which is still pretty impressive


----------



## Stige

Basicly hitting over 5GHz on 3570K seems to be a lot harder than on the 2500K on average?

I might have to stick with the 3570K I ordered so looking for possible information on it, apparently the same "safe 1.52V" still stands for the 3570K as it does for the 2500K.


----------



## Belial

I think it's easier, with sandy you are way more limited on voltages and it's much more likely you'll degrade it. With ivy 1.5v+ is just getting into uncomfortable zone, but it's not deadly and I don't think anyone has had problems with 1.5v. I haven't heard any reports of ivy degrading really.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I think it's easier, with sandy you are way more limited on voltages and it's much more likely you'll degrade it. With ivy 1.5v+ is just getting into uncomfortable zone, but it's not deadly and I don't think anyone has had problems with 1.5v. I haven't heard any reports of ivy degrading really.


^

That's all based if your Delidded btw.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I think it's easier, with sandy you are way more limited on voltages and it's much more likely you'll degrade it. With ivy 1.5v+ is just getting into uncomfortable zone, but it's not deadly and I don't think anyone has had problems with 1.5v. I haven't heard any reports of ivy degrading really.


Well I would think you are actually more limited on the Ivy instead because of the lower base voltage?

In the end it's just a lottery I guess how well it will go.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Well I would think you are actually more limited on the Ivy instead because of the lower base voltage?
> 
> In the end it's just a lottery I guess how well it will go.


No the lower base voltage means more headroom for Overclocking but the temps are what hold you back more than anything.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> No the lower base voltage means more headroom for Overclocking but the temps are what hold you back more than anything.


I wouldn't even think of doing it without delidding if I have to keep it









Custom setup + delid + liquid pro = byebye issues.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> valkeriefire is correct, if you use more LLC in your case "turbo" it makes your idle vcore lower
> 
> with the same offset and starting voltage the higher your llc the lower your idle voltage and higher your load voltage.
> most people using offset either turn off LLC or use the lowest setting depending on how much they OC.
> you'll have to play around with it a lot to figure out which combination of offset and LLC will work for your setup.
> 
> on the other hand with constant vcore you can just set LLC to 2nd highest and change your vcore till stable.
> 
> And if you think about it idle wattage is nothing in both cases the difference might be $1-5 in electricity over the entire year. and offset usually needs more voltage than constant under load where energy usage is significantly higher. if you are trying to save money. If it is longevity, the highest voltage, and max temp you put it under would affect that more than idle voltage/temps.
> 
> anyway good luck


Your suggesting I take the direct vcore increment route?
I tried yesterday to see what it means in watts DVID vs Vcore at the same settings at idle and vcore increment came in 7w higher than DVID offset at boot voltage settings. I'll surely look into that, I feel I can clock 4.7Ghz with roughly the same voltage in direct vcore than offset.


----------



## bebimbap

*If* you leave your computer on *idle* 24/365 at +7W and $0.11 a kilowatt/hour you pay $6.75 more for that year. But then why have it on at all if it is "idle" every single day.
Also you have to think whether the time/effort/energy/tears/gnashing of teeth trying to find a "offset" voltage to save $6.75/year is worth it to you. over 5 years its $34 *if* you have it on 24/365. but under load where the cpu starts pulling +100A you notice offset requires more Watts and IMO that's where constant beats out offset more than offset beats out constant under idle.

since my computer is on for only 8 hours a day, and off during vacations and family events, I can say I won't save even $10 over the 5 years.
If you really want to save energy, save it where it will matter most. only use 1x19" LCD 1440x900 monitor. your comp will have to draw 60% less pixels than 1080p. you'll save in component costs as your comp doesn't have to be as powerful, and on your AC bill too since your comp doesn't produce as much heat. The cpu,gpu, lcd backlight will all use less energy, and make less heat, then you need less fans, etc, etc, etc. The savings is just a big snowball after that. Also using headphones instead of speakers saves quite a bit of energy.

I know everyone is trying to become more "green" but i think they are going about it the wrong way.
IMO spending the effort to reinsulating your house, or making sure your doors and windows have good seals, put a layer of insulation around your water heater, having a hybrid water heater, having an attic exhaust/intake fan, making sure your tires are inflated properly will save you way more energy and money in the long run. and these are simple things.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> *If* you leave your computer on *idle* 24/365 at +7W and $0.11 a kilowatt/hour you pay $6.75 more for that year. But then why have it on at all if it is "idle" every single day.
> Also you have to think whether the time/effort/energy/tears/gnashing of teeth trying to find a "offset" voltage to save $6.75/year is worth it to you. over 5 years its $34 *if* you have it on 24/365. but under load where the cpu starts pulling +100A you notice offset requires more Watts and IMO that's where constant beats out offset more than offset beats out constant under idle.
> 
> since my computer is on for only 8 hours a day, and off during vacations and family events, I can say I won't save even $10 over the 5 years.
> If you really want to save energy, save it where it will matter most. only use 1x19" LCD 1440x900 monitor. your comp will have to draw 60% less pixels than 1080p. you'll save in component costs as your comp doesn't have to be as powerful, and on your AC bill too since your comp doesn't produce as much heat. The cpu,gpu, lcd backlight will all use less energy, and make less heat, then you need less fans, etc, etc, etc. The savings is just a big snowball after that. Also using headphones instead of speakers saves quite a bit of energy.
> 
> I know everyone is trying to become more "green" but i think they are going about it the wrong way.
> IMO spending the effort to reinsulating your house, or making sure your doors and windows have good seals, put a layer of insulation around your water heater, having a hybrid water heater, having an attic exhaust/intake fan, making sure your tires are inflated properly will save you way more energy and money in the long run. and these are simple things.


Offset has nothing to do with saving money for me, it is about saving my chip and holding off degradation as long as possible. It is completely illogical to pump the very significantly raised voltage that comes with overclocking to your CPU all the time. More voltage means more heat, more heat and more voltage means faster degradation. Offset significantly reduces the heat and voltage during normal use.


----------



## justanoldman

^This is, however, much more important for high overclocks vs. mild ones.


----------



## bebimbap

it is very logical when that increased voltage means nothing to the degradation of the chip. but if you want to talk about illogical, I would say it is more illogical to void the intel stock and overclocker warrantys just to delid. Because if you were truly worried about it dying on you, you would have kept those. but I digress.

If you aren't pumping +1.5v though it at +90c, it doesn't seem to matter at all, and even then not in noticeable way . though IB is relatively new, it is tougher than any chip that has come before it. LN ocers will agree that the ivy bridge 3770k is one tough chip. Repeated runs of 1.7v at +6.5ghz will not degrade the chip it seems, but will definitely degrade a SB chip even it if sniffed ~1.5v
I think VonDutch ran 1.7v through his 3770k under water, but it didn't have any noticeable change, though it is new, he still has very high oc for air/water afterwards.

of course you are welcome to your opinion, I could be wrong and one day anyone that put +1.2v though it will just stop working all of a sudden, but for two reasons, 1, from release of 3770k till now, it seems even if you abuse the hell out of your chip, it will happily keep working for you. And 2, even if it does break at that point I'll probably just get a skylake/skymont cpu since it will be 2016 or so and its time for an upgrade because i'll want to use Sata5/sataExpress SSD's, PCIe 4.0, 10Gb connectivity, native USB4, and other "new" stuff that will be out at that time.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> it is very logical when that increased voltage means nothing to the degradation of the chip. but if you want to talk about illogical, I would say it is more illogical to void the intel stock and overclocker warrantys just to delid. Because if you were truly worried about it dying on you, you would have kept those. but I digress.
> 
> If you aren't pumping +1.5v though it at +90c, it doesn't seem to matter at all, and even then not in noticeable way . though IB is relatively new, it is tougher than any chip that has come before it. LN ocers will agree that the ivy bridge 3770k is one tough chip. Repeated runs of 1.7v at +6.5ghz will not degrade the chip it seems, *but will definitely degrade a SB chip even it if sniffed ~1.5v*
> I think VonDutch ran 1.7v through his 3770k under water, but it didn't have any noticeable change, though it is new, he still has very high oc for air/water afterwards.
> 
> of course you are welcome to your opinion, I could be wrong and one day anyone that put +1.2v though it will just stop working all of a sudden, but for two reasons, 1, from release of 3770k till now, it seems even if you abuse the hell out of your chip, it will happily keep working for you. And 2, even if it does break at that point I'll probably just get a skylake/skymont cpu since it will be 2016 or so and its time for an upgrade because i'll want to use Sata5/sataExpress SSD's, PCIe 4.0, 10Gb connectivity, native USB4, and other "new" stuff that will be out at that time.


Not true, I ran my 2500K with constant 1.5V for over a year without issues before switching to offset, took about 2-3 months of 1.6V for it to die.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> it is very logical when that increased voltage means nothing to the degradation of the chip. but if you want to talk about illogical, I would say it is more illogical to void the intel stock and overclocker warrantys just to delid. Because if you were truly worried about it dying on you, you would have kept those. but I digress.
> 
> If you aren't pumping +1.5v though it at +90c, it doesn't seem to matter at all, and even then not in noticeable way . though IB is relatively new, it is tougher than any chip that has come before it. LN ocers will agree that the ivy bridge 3770k is one tough chip. Repeated runs of 1.7v at +6.5ghz will not degrade the chip it seems, but will definitely degrade a SB chip even it if sniffed ~1.5v
> I think VonDutch ran 1.7v through his 3770k under water, but it didn't have any noticeable change, though it is new, he still has very high oc for air/water afterwards.
> 
> of course you are welcome to your opinion, I could be wrong and one day anyone that put +1.2v though it will just stop working all of a sudden, but for two reasons, 1, from release of 3770k till now, it seems even if you abuse the hell out of your chip, it will happily keep working for you. And 2, even if it does break at that point I'll probably just get a skylake/skymont cpu since it will be 2016 or so and its time for an upgrade because i'll want to use Sata5/sataExpress SSD's, PCIe 4.0, 10Gb connectivity, native USB4, and other "new" stuff that will be out at that time.


Delidding is easy, did it twice, great results.
I honestly don't understand your point. Finding your stable overclock is not easy or quick. Switching to offset once you do that is simple and easy. I can't think of a reason not to switch, theoretically if it doesn't help, it certainly doesn't hurt. Since it is easy to do, why not do it.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Delidding is easy, did it twice, great results.
> I honestly don't understand your point. Finding your stable overclock is not easy or quick. Switching to offset once you do that is simple and easy. I can't think of a reason not to switch, theoretically if it doesn't help, it certainly doesn't hurt. Since it is easy to do, why not do it.


What about lidding it again incase you need to send it for warranty? Black glue to make it look authentic and unfiddled?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> What about lidding it again incase you need to send it for warranty? Black glue to make it look authentic and unfiddled?


stay away from that talk as mods dont like it along wiht myself.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> stay away from that talk as mods dont like it along wiht myself.


Lolwhat? Why exactly is that?


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Is there any risk in running Prime95 for over 30 hours?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/2189/herewegob.png

http://valid.canardpc.com/2713520


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Lolwhat? Why exactly is that?


forging RMa is bad and against ots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Is there any risk in running Prime95 for over 30 hours?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/2189/herewegob.png
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2713520


nope just like folding.


----------



## Radmanhs

I have a question, is it better to run blend or torture test for OCing, when i use a torture test the temps are about 10C higher

and if normal programs run like blend, then i can go 100mhz higher maybe









thanks, will join tomorrow


----------



## Stige

I think the shipping company is trolling me.

Tracking says "17:09 Available for delivery/fetching"

Guess what time the shipping company closes at? Yup, 17:00









THEY BE TROLLIN ME???


----------



## Radmanhs

I would like to join now


----------



## d3mifiend

Here is my entry.

d3mifiend
i5 3570k Batch# 3239C132 Water Corsair H100
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600
ASUS Sabertooth Z77 BIOS 1805
EVGA GTX 670 2GB

4.5GHz Prime95 12 hours Standard Blend
Screenshot:


CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2713806


----------



## Belial

Why is this the ivy bridge stable club but results testing for only 12 hours are allowed? They should really not be allowed, it's useless information and it only encourages people to not fully stability test their systems.

Most of my overclocks fail 12-24 hours, it doesn't mean anything if you can pass 50 runs of IBT or just 12 hours of prime95. You have to run at least ~23 hours of prime95 to run all 80+ 15 minutes tests that blend does.

I bet at least half those 12 hour results would go away if ran for 30 hours, at least. I can do 12 hours on a good .5v less than what i need for 24.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Why is this the ivy bridge stable club but results testing for only 12 hours are allowed? They should really not be allowed, it's useless information and it only encourages people to not fully stability test their systems.
> 
> Most of my overclocks fail 12-24 hours, it doesn't mean anything if you can pass 50 runs of IBT or just 12 hours of prime95. You have to run at least ~23 hours of prime95 to run all 80+ 15 minutes tests that blend does.
> 
> I bet at least half those 12 hour results would go away if ran for 30 hours, at least. I can do 12 hours on a good .5v less than what i need for 24.


And in reality 12 hours of Prime or 36 hours means nothing, if it is stable in regular use then IT IS STABLE.

I haven't gotten a single BSOD for a loooooooooong time and I have never ran Prime for more than 30mins to test stability/temps and 10 runs of IBT on Standard.

You couldn't be more wrong about "being stable".

Do you even realize how much .5V is when you say that?

I propably got trolled but...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> And in reality 12 hours of Prime or 36 hours means nothing, if it is stable in regular use then IT IS STABLE.
> 
> I haven't gotten a single BSOD for a loooooooooong time and I have never ran Prime for more than 30mins to test stability/temps and 10 runs of IBT on Standard.
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong about "being stable".
> 
> Do you even realize how much .5V is when you say that?
> 
> I propably got trolled but...


couldn't agree more there, I take my 10 IBT run pretty seriously and then based on my Folding issues or crashes i get I can juggle mental math and get the OC perfect in under an hour and have it never fail. I did 4.5 at 1.2 and havent had an issue after only 20 minutes of testing and it's been folding solid for over a month no problem, so take that 36 hour stable


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> And in reality 12 hours of Prime or 36 hours means nothing, if it is stable in regular use then IT IS STABLE.
> 
> I haven't gotten a single BSOD for a loooooooooong time and I have never ran Prime for more than 30mins to test stability/temps and 10 runs of IBT on Standard.
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong about "being stable".
> 
> Do you even realize how much *.5V* is when you say that?
> 
> *I propably got trolled but...*


at least he said *.*5V instead of just 5V lol he probably meant 0.05v


----------



## Stige

Crap, from looks on the vids delidding seems to be easy but there is nearly no gap between the IHS and the CPU itself on this 3570K 

Halp anyone?

EDIT: Nvm, I wasn't trying enough lol

It's off now! No damage to PCB that I can see atleast.

The TIM is so hard already and it has never even been in use lol, talk about crappy stuff.


----------



## Stige

Borked it is it seems lol

First I got Code 55 on Dr. Debug, maybe bad contact something hmmph, had it before on random occasions..

Ok the CPU is a bit curved, maybe the waterblock isn't pushing it down enough?
Right, I'll try to bend it back a bit.. POP!

No visible damage except that POP sound, now it gives Code 23 on Dr. Debug..

Great success?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Borked it is it seems lol
> 
> First I got Code 55 on Dr. Debug, maybe bad contact something hmmph, had it before on random occasions..
> 
> Ok the CPU is a bit curved, maybe the waterblock isn't pushing it down enough?
> Right, I'll try to bend it back a bit.. POP!
> 
> No visible damage except that POP sound, now it gives Code 23 on Dr. Debug..
> 
> Great success?


I borked a 3770k also, funny how you got the, 55 'no memory' error like I did.

Oh well, don't think I can de-lid without destroying chips lol.


----------



## Stige

Can anyone check how thick their razor/whatever blade you used to delid is?

I think it might have failed because my blade is too thick but not sure.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I don't find this funny at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe a little, time to call the company I got it from for warranty! It looks like new already.


Yea it made me sad, but I made the IHS into a keychain so not all is bad. Bought a new chip and this one literally destroys the other. Much better temps, volts, IMC.

Speaking of...


 - CPU voltage
 - VCCSA
 - DRAM voltage (set to 1.5 in BIOS)
 - CPU PLL

Might try for 4.8 or 4.9 later on, will not de-lid this chip. After destroying the other, I'd rather keep the warranty, even if its higher in temps.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

What is the max voltage to ram? Can i put more than 1.65v?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> What is the max voltage to ram? Can i put more than 1.65v?


I use up to 1.75VC without a second thought, & go up to 1.85 - 1.9V for quick testing & benchmarks.


----------



## TLM-610

I really don't understand what the big deal about delidding really is. The probability of an intel chip failing due to deffect is far lower than any other single component in the pc. I have never heard of a chip die before, only motherboard. And in addition, as far as abuse is concerned, ivy bridge seems to pass the "secret agent" torture test (taking on +1.5v with a 6Ghz). It still amazes me how much battering this chip can take.

So the only difference I see between delids and non-delids has now to be looked at in terms of the owners, which is cajones. Let me surprise everybody, my casing doesn't have a single case cooling fan, mine is purely modded on air conventional currents and grill works, I literary used a surgical scalpel size 24 (if you are a surgeon who understands scalpel sizes and shapes). What made it easy is from the videos I had a good idea where the actual chip really is, it was really easy it literally slid like it was butter holding the chip ones the blade had all the 4 corners. The greatest asset that ensures a successful delid is patience. Otherwise a hyper 212+ can't really restrain a supernova ivy bridge 12hr prime stable without removal of the stock TIM.


----------



## Stige

1.176V, 4.6GHz right now on my new 3570K.

No delidding (yet atleast..), seems promising though if this holds for atleast 30 minutes in Prime.

EDIT: Isn't the TJMax supposed to be 105C? Why is mine throttling at 98C already?
EDIT2: Throttling at 5GHz/1.44V while running IBT that is.


----------



## valkeriefire

@Stige,

Are you sure are getting 4.6 with 1.176v? If so that is amazing. You shouldn't hit 98C with that voltage if you have any sort of decent cooler. Check your voltage, something sounds off. I've never gotten to 98C so I haven't seen the throttle, but I've used way more volts than that.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> @Stige,
> 
> Are you sure are getting 4.6 with 1.176v? If so that is amazing. You shouldn't hit 98C with that voltage if you have any sort of decent cooler. Check your voltage, something sounds off. I've never gotten to 98C so I haven't seen the throttle, but I've used way more volts than that.


The 98C was with 5GHz at 1.44V









Which was in reality the TJMax at 105C but RealTemp had TJMax at 98C for some reason still so it showed slightly lower temps.

I only ran Prime for 20 minutes and IBT for 10 runs with that 4.6GHz, was too eager to have a shot at 5GHz


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Why is this the ivy bridge stable club but results testing for only 12 hours are allowed? They should really not be allowed, it's useless information and it only encourages people to not fully stability test their systems.
> 
> Most of my overclocks fail 12-24 hours, it doesn't mean anything if you can pass 50 runs of IBT or just 12 hours of prime95. You have to run at least ~23 hours of prime95 to run all 80+ 15 minutes tests that blend does.
> 
> I bet at least half those 12 hour results would go away if ran for 30 hours, at least. I can do 12 hours on a good .5v less than what i need for 24.
> 
> 
> 
> And in reality 12 hours of Prime or 36 hours means nothing, if it is stable in regular use then IT IS STABLE.
> 
> I haven't gotten a single BSOD for a loooooooooong time and I have never ran Prime for more than 30mins to test stability/temps and 10 runs of IBT on Standard.
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong about "being stable".
> 
> Do you even realize how much .5V is when you say that?
> 
> I propably got trolled but...
Click to expand...

Yes, but 12 hours of p95 is hardly a guarantee of stability. 24 hours is much better test for stability because it actually tests every sector of your CPU and system, whereas 12 hours only does half of the priem95's tests. It makes no logical sense to think 12 hours of prime95 means something - you obviously think it's important enough to do 12 hours, but you only doing half of prime95's tests.

Just because you haven't gotten a BSOD in a 'loooong' time when all you did was 30 min of p95 or 10 runs ibt doesn't mean anything, it'll only be a sick joke when you have 'hardware incompatibility' issues when you get something new when in reality your RAM has been faulty this whole time (2/8 pieces of hardware I buy has to be RMAd, so I'd say the odds are against you). I've had plenty of faulty hardware pass 12 hours of prime95, most of it could actually.

And in 2 years when you have to reinstall windows and lose all your files, don't come crying. Now maybe you just have a gamer-rig and you don't care, but I personally do a lot more than just game, I'm streaming and cannot have a stream shutdown. Streaming is almost as stressful as running prime95, it'll max out CPU load on all cores while gaming, so it's important that my system is stress tested so I don't crash mid-stream or during the middle of a ladder match or a tournament match. I also keep a lot of family photos and pictures on this system, pictures over a 100 years old, rather sensitive data that I'd rather not lose.

If you only did 10 runs of IBT, I guarantee you either didn't bother to find the lowest voltage your system could run it, or, it's nowhere close to stable and you would never pass 24 hours.

Not that 24 hours of prime95 means anything either, frankly, but it comes pretty close to rock solid, and definitely a lot closer than any other means of stress testing (except maybe XTU, of which I don't think many people really understand or use).

I'm not going to get into folding. I have a lot of opinions on folding that aren't too popular here because I know a lot of people who are involved with structural biology.

Please be a little more respectful. I don't throw around 'troll' just because my opinion is different (obviously there was a typo. 05v, if you took a second you'd have realized that), I have come of the opinion that 24 hours of prime95 is absolutely the easiest and quickest way to stress for stability because of overclocking over 5 different AMD and Intel systems in the last year, and using literally every single stress testing suite out there. I could pass 50 runs of IBT, 3000% of HCI memtest, 32m hyperpi, etc, and still fail between 12-24 hours of p95. Most of my overclocks fail in 12-24 hours of p95, just in the last week I've had 5 overclocks fail in the 12-24th hour and only one fail within 12 hours.

I've had a faulty motherboard, faulty RAM, faulty PSU, and all of them could pass 50 IBT, memtest, memtest86+, a million different stress testers, and would even pass 12 hours of prime95, but would consistently fail before the 24th hour. I RMA'd all of them and got a free replacement.

It's not like I'm the only person with this opinion. I think this is a majority opinion amongst people who overclock a lot of systems, especially people who do more than just game and actually need a stable system.


----------



## Stige

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Yes, but 12 hours of p95 is hardly a guarantee of stability. 24 hours is much better test for stability because it actually tests every sector of your CPU and system, whereas 12 hours only does half of the priem95's tests. It makes no logical sense to think 12 hours of prime95 means something - *you obviously think it's important enough to do 12 hours, but you only doing half of prime95's tests.*
> 
> Just because you haven't gotten a BSOD in a 'loooong' time when all you did was 30 min of p95 or 10 runs ibt doesn't mean anything, *it'll only be a sick joke when you have 'hardware incompatibility' issues when you get something new when in reality your RAM has been faulty this whole time (2/8 pieces of hardware I buy has to be RMAd, so I'd say the odds are against you).* I've had plenty of faulty hardware pass 12 hours of prime95, most of it could actually.
> 
> *And in 2 years when you have to reinstall windows and lose all your files, don't come crying*. *Now maybe you just have a gamer-rig and you don't care, but I personally do a lot more than just game, I'm streaming and cannot have a stream shutdown.* Streaming is almost as stressful as running prime95, it'll max out CPU load on all cores while gaming, so it's important that my system is stress tested so I don't crash mid-stream or during the middle of a ladder match or a tournament match. *I also keep a lot of family photos and pictures on this system, pictures over a 100 years old, rather sensitive data that I'd rather not lose.*
> 
> If you only did 10 runs of IBT, I guarantee you either didn't bother to find the lowest voltage your system could run it, or, it's nowhere close to stable and you would never pass 24 hours.
> 
> Not that 24 hours of prime95 means anything either, frankly, but it comes pretty close to rock solid, and definitely a lot closer than any other means of stress testing (except maybe XTU, of which I don't think many people really understand or use).
> 
> *I'm not going to get into folding. I have a lot of opinions on folding that aren't too popular here because I know a lot of people who are involved with structural biology.*
> 
> Please be a little more respectful. I don't throw around 'troll' just because my opinion is different (obviously there was a typo. 05v, if you took a second you'd have realized that), I have come of the opinion that 24 hours of prime95 is absolutely the easiest and quickest way to stress for stability because of overclocking over 5 different AMD and Intel systems in the last year, and using literally every single stress testing suite out there. I could pass 50 runs of IBT, 3000% of HCI memtest, 32m hyperpi, etc, and still fail between 12-24 hours of p95. Most of my overclocks fail in 12-24 hours of p95, just in the last week I've had 5 overclocks fail in the 12-24th hour and only one fail within 12 hours.
> 
> I've had a faulty motherboard, faulty RAM, faulty PSU, and all of them could pass 50 IBT, memtest, memtest86+, a million different stress testers, and would even pass 12 hours of prime95, but would consistently fail before the 24th hour. I RMA'd all of them and got a free replacement.
> 
> It's not like I'm the only person with this opinion. I think this is a majority opinion amongst people who overclock a lot of systems, especially people who do more than just game and actually need a stable system.






1. That is where you are wrong, in my opinion Prime is nothing compareable to real world stability, especially stuff like idle/low load BSODs etc, you can't stress test stuff like that away.

2. I have replaced nearly every part of my setup in the last few months, one by one without any issues so I really don't get it what you are on about, maybe you just RMA stuff for ****s and giggles if you fail a Prime run lol

3. I reinstall pretty much every 2-3 months because I like to keep it clean. I wouldn't even think of running it for 2 years without reinstalling.

4. Yes I pretty much game exclusively, even though I don't play a lot but I don't waste my electricity on stuff like folding etc.
I would stream if I could get a internet connection here with higher upload than 1Mbps...

5. Keeping your precious photos in a single place is a silly thing to do and it is totaly your own fault if you lose them in a hardware failure.

So I stand behind my point, first thing I always do is get 10 IBT runs in, easy way to quickly test if it is even remotely stable. Then if it passes Prime95 for 30 minutes I just use it regularly and it has never crashed for me on normal use, ever.


----------



## bebimbap

@ Belial

The word "stability" seems to be more of an opinion as to when something is "good enough" for some people one BSOD every month is stable enough.

so what Stige is saying is, 12 hours is good enough for him since he hasn't gotten a crash or WHEA doing what he is doing with his comp for the length of time that he is thinking of whether it is completely stable or isn't that is up to him really...

As for the "stable club" it is the choice of the person OCing to "join" in and to go just 12 hours or extend his testing for longer.
I'm pretty sure you don't really care that so-and-so got 5ghz and is/isn't stable at 1.1v or this other person got 4.0ghz at 1.5v and is/isn't stable after testing for 100hours.
in the end all the "results" are taken with a grain of salt, that is why their speed, voltage, duration, and cooling method are listed in the spreadsheet.

during the 314~ pages of posts there have been many discussions as to what real "stability" are.
the only problem I see is during the winter your system might be 100% stable with cpu temps sitting at 60c max load, then when summer hits, your cpu might jump to 80c and might not be stable at the same voltage/speed.

There are not many who denounce the "special" Olympics and decree that "real" sports are done the right way. If you view this club's members as "special" in the same sense and that "real" overclockers do things differently you will probably have some opposition to your views.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> 
> 1. That is where you are wrong, in my opinion Prime is nothing compareable to real world stability, especially stuff like idle/low load BSODs etc, you can't stress test stuff like that away.
> 
> 2. I have replaced nearly every part of my setup in the last few months, one by one without any issues so I really don't get it what you are on about, maybe you just RMA stuff for ****s and giggles if you fail a Prime run lol
> 
> 3. I reinstall pretty much every 2-3 months because I like to keep it clean. I wouldn't even think of running it for 2 years without reinstalling.
> 
> 4. Yes I pretty much game exclusively, even though I don't play a lot but I don't waste my electricity on stuff like folding etc.
> I would stream if I could get a internet connection here with higher upload than 1Mbps...
> 
> 5. Keeping your precious photos in a single place is a silly thing to do and it is totaly your own fault if you lose them in a hardware failure.
> 
> So I stand behind my point, first thing I always do is get 10 IBT runs in, easy way to quickly test if it is even remotely stable. Then if it passes Prime95 for 30 minutes I just use it regularly and it has never crashed for me on normal use, ever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> @ Belial
> 
> The word "stability" seems to be more of an opinion as to when something is "good enough" for some people one BSOD every month is stable enough.
> 
> so what Stige is saying is, 12 hours is good enough for him since he hasn't gotten a crash or WHEA doing what he is doing with his comp for the length of time that he is thinking of whether it is completely stable or isn't that is up to him really...
> 
> As for the "stable club" it is the choice of the person OCing to "join" in and to go just 12 hours or extend his testing for longer.
> I'm pretty sure you don't really care that so-and-so got 5ghz and is/isn't stable at 1.1v or this other person got 4.0ghz at 1.5v and is/isn't stable after testing for 100hours.
> in the end all the "results" are taken with a grain of salt, that is why their speed, voltage, duration, and cooling method are listed in the spreadsheet.
> 
> during the 314~ pages of posts there have been many discussions as to what real "stability" are.
> the only problem I see is during the winter your system might be 100% stable with cpu temps sitting at 60c max load, then when summer hits, your cpu might jump to 80c and might not be stable at the same voltage/speed.
> 
> There are not many who denounce the "special" Olympics and decree that "real" sports are done the right way. If you view this club's members as "special" in the same sense and that "real" overclockers do things differently you will probably have some opposition to your views.


Couldn't agree more with both of you.

@ Belial. Stability is a word thrown around way to much. it's like a girl in high school saying she loves you for picking up her books. Doesn't mean a darn thing as the variables are constantly changing when you look into a idle computer and how the CPU works compared to the full load of the CPU things drastically change in the term stability. Then idle many core and threads sleep and take less energy as they aren't needed. I've had blue screens just sitting on the web because a wrong chain command came rolling through my OS files. Meanwhile for Full load a wrong chain has to go through multiple threads and cores to fully offset a CPU from being "stable" thats why the computer usually sit there for a sec and stops then it Blue screens. the chain is being looked at by the CPU and it freaks out and shuts down.

Now with that "real" Overclockers thing. There are 2 kinds of overclockers in my view, New Overclockers, and experienced Overclockers. When I started I played with my stuff on my own and got guidance on voltages only I made my own way of doing it and now I can get an OC stable in a matter of minutes without hardly testing it. It's all dependent on the persons ability to see things and understand the ways to go through the OC's. It's not a matter of who's a real Overclocker, because once you Overclock, You ARE a Overclocker. Nothing else about it.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> So I stand behind my point, first thing I always do is get 10 IBT runs in, easy way to quickly test if it is even remotely stable. Then if it passes Prime95 for 30 minutes I just use it regularly and it has never crashed for me on normal use, ever.


This is exactly what I do. Since I mostly just game on my PC I don't really need to stress for so long. And if it just happens to BSOD one day, I'll just bump the vcore a little


----------



## quark004

hey guys i have been running my 3570k at 4.5 ghz at 1.338 vcore for quite a while with no stability issue and tempes within 75 degrees. I was thinking about changing my mobo if it could help me get higher overclocks like upto 5ghz at lesser vcore and temps. Will it work or my chip just isnt a good one no matter which board i use.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quark004*
> 
> hey guys i have been running my 3570k at 4.5 ghz at 1.338 vcore for quite a while with no stability issue and tempes within 75 degrees. I was thinking about changing my mobo if it could help me get higher overclocks like upto 5ghz at lesser vcore and temps. Will it work or my chip just isnt a good one no matter which board i use.


There are some boards that make overclocking easier, and give more consistent voltage, but no mobo will make a chip significantly better. My first chip needed 1.33 for 4.5 also, it was just one that did not like overclocking. It is the unfortunate part of the silicone lottery. Some will sell their chips and go buy another one in hopes of finding a better overclocker.


----------



## Belial

So is there anything wrong with running up to 1.6v as a max 24/7 overclock (and 24 hour p95 testing that voltatge, obviously)? I see people say 1.5v, 1.45v, is the max, but if no one has degraded their IB yet, including the few who run up to 1.6v, why not? as long as temps are okay of course, and I delidded my ivy, I'm sure you'd have to delid to even consider doing up to 1.6v.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> So is there anything wrong with running up to 1.6v as a max 24/7 overclock (and 24 hour p95 testing that voltatge, obviously)? I see people say 1.5v, 1.45v, is the max, but if no one has degraded their IB yet, including the few who run up to 1.6v, why not? as long as temps are okay of course, and I delidded my ivy, I'm sure you'd have to delid to even consider doing up to 1.6v.


I don't think anyone knows for sure yet. Run it a 1.6v 24/7 for 6 months or a year, and see if you need more voltage to stay stable at the same level. If you are willing to take the risk, I would be interested in the results.


----------



## Belial

K I think I'll go for 5ghz then. i think for me 5ghz will be around 1.45-1.55v for 24 hour stable, which is why I'm so curious. might be under 1.5v but i dont know for sure.


----------



## devilpriest

So, I've got my i7-3770k running at 4.6GHz with 1.35V, stable after 24h of prime95. No BSODs, temps are under 75C (using h100i), but when I run games I get kicked to the windows desktop screen after a few minutes, with no errors, no BSODs, nothing getting stuck, just the game closing for no apparent reason. If I go down to 4.4GHz with 1.3V the problem with the games goes away. I'm just wondering what could cause this? I also have 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1866 (default xmp, default timings, so no ram overclock) all running on a GA-Z77-D3H with a Nexus 650W PSU 80+ certified.


----------



## Belial

^ It's entirely possible that you might be unstable even after passing 24 hours of prime95, but that's not too likely. Try a few other stress testing programs, just for a few minutes, see if they bring up the instability that 24 hours of p95 doesn't....

But maybe your PSU is the problem. Try a PSU test (gpu+psu test at same time, ie run prime95 then run furmark).

XMP, by the way, is a factory overclock. Did you run prime95 with it on xmp?

Fill out your sig rig, but my guess your PSU is the problem. On what little information you've given. I've never even heard of the nexus 650 nor can I find anything on google, so I'm pretty sure you have a low quality PSU. Wattage means nothing, and just like wattage, efficiency ratings mean nothing and are also bull-malarky (ie if they aren't fudged, they are run in unrealistic settings). Passing an efficiency test is like passing the SAT when you get to do it at home. Quality >>> Quantity. Just because your PSU can do 650w (which it most likely can't do on the 12v rail, it probably means it has most of it's power on rails that are never used and aren't going to be stressed at all), doesn't mean it can handle a transient load to that wattage well.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> So, I've got my i7-3770k running at 4.6GHz with 1.35V, stable after 24h of prime95. No BSODs, temps are under 75C (using h100i), but when I run games I get kicked to the windows desktop screen after a few minutes, with no errors, no BSODs, nothing getting stuck, just the game closing for no apparent reason. If I go down to 4.4GHz with 1.3V the problem with the games goes away. I'm just wondering what could cause this? I also have 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1866 (default xmp, default timings, so no ram overclock) all running on a GA-Z77-D3H with a Nexus 650W PSU 80+ certified.


It's stability issues, up vcore by .02-.03 then try it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> ^ It's entirely possible that you might be unstable even after passing 24 hours of prime95, but that's not too likely. Try a few other stress testing programs, just for a few minutes, see if they bring up the instability that 24 hours of p95 doesn't....
> 
> But maybe your PSU is the problem. Try a PSU test (gpu+psu test at same time, ie run prime95 then run furmark).
> 
> XMP, by the way, is a factory overclock. Did you run prime95 with it on xmp?
> 
> Fill out your sig rig, but my guess your PSU is the problem. On what little information you've given. I've never even heard of the nexus 650 nor can I find anything on google, so I'm pretty sure you have a low quality PSU. Wattage means nothing, and just like wattage, efficiency ratings mean nothing and are also bull-malarky (ie if they aren't fudged, they are run in unrealistic settings). Passing an efficiency test is like passing the SAT when you get to do it at home. Quality >>> Quantity. Just because your PSU can do 650w (which it most likely can't do on the 12v rail, it probably means it has most of it's power on rails that are never used and aren't going to be stressed at all), doesn't mean it can handle a transient load to that wattage well.


It's not a psu issue at all. If the PSU can demand full load specs and no fluxtuations in the draw during CPUZ and priming then there isn't any issues at all. Unless he has a big beefy GPU then I'd say it's PSU purely because when IB gets OC'ed the power draw can get up there and some high end cards will over do it on the PSU. but even if it was a PSU issue your computer would turn off instead of saying.... I'll just crash a program.... doesn't work that way. just up the vcore and it should work. This is why I don't like prime95 for stability.


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> ^ It's entirely possible that you might be unstable even after passing 24 hours of prime95, but that's not too likely. Try a few other stress testing programs, just for a few minutes, see if they bring up the instability that 24 hours of p95 doesn't....
> 
> But maybe your PSU is the problem. Try a PSU test (gpu+psu test at same time, ie run prime95 then run furmark).
> 
> XMP, by the way, is a factory overclock. Did you run prime95 with it on xmp?
> 
> Fill out your sig rig, but my guess your PSU is the problem. On what little information you've given. I've never even heard of the nexus 650 nor can I find anything on google, so I'm pretty sure you have a low quality PSU. Wattage means nothing, and just like wattage, efficiency ratings mean nothing and are also bull-malarky (ie if they aren't fudged, they are run in unrealistic settings). Passing an efficiency test is like passing the SAT when you get to do it at home. Quality >>> Quantity. Just because your PSU can do 650w (which it most likely can't do on the 12v rail, it probably means it has most of it's power on rails that are never used and aren't going to be stressed at all), doesn't mean it can handle a transient load to that wattage well.


Thank you for your answer. I made a mistake, my PSU is a 630W Nexus http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/859 . I filled out my rig sig.I ran prime with XMP on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> It's stability issues, up vcore by .02-.03 then try it
> It's not a psu issue at all. If the PSU can demand full load specs and no fluxtuations in the draw during CPUZ and priming then there isn't any issues at all. Unless he has a big beefy GPU then I'd say it's PSU purely because when IB gets OC'ed the power draw can get up there and some high end cards will over do it on the PSU. but even if it was a PSU issue your computer would turn off instead of saying.... I'll just crash a program.... doesn't work that way. just up the vcore and it should work. This is why I don't like prime95 for stability.


Thanks for answering; I would not suspect my PSU, maybe my MB as I had issues getting my old I5-3570K past 4.5GHz without a 1.4V.... I don't believe in prime myself either, it isn't always relevant to what you actually do with your PC. I also use wPrime, LinX and IBT.

Also, forgot to mention, my GPU only takes-up about 150-200W of power.
Also, HT is enabled; I've tested my system with it disabled and enabled and it seemed to work fine. I don't think this could be an issue, could it?


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> It's not a psu issue at all. If the PSU can demand full load specs and no fluxtuations in the draw during CPUZ and priming then there isn't any issues at all. Unless he has a big beefy GPU then I'd say it's PSU purely because when IB gets OC'ed the power draw can get up there and some high end cards will over do it on the PSU. but even if it was a PSU issue your computer would turn off instead of saying.... I'll just crash a program.... doesn't work that way. just up the vcore and it should work. This is why I don't like prime95 for stability.


I've had more than one faulty PSU that could prime for 30+ hours no problem, but would have strange crashes during certain programs. Turned out to be a faulty PSU, as evident when the problem went away when I changed my PSU, and because it'd consistently fail PSU testing.

Just a cpu test alone isn't going to draw much power, but if you have a bad voltage regulator on a power supply, it might not handle a higher wattage load. It's not a heavy load on the PSU at all to go to to full load on just the cpu during prime95 once and stay at ~30% utilization for 24 hours, but it might be a lot for it to go to 60-80% utilization all at once. His problems sounded consistent with the PSU problems I've had.

I don't know how you can say that if it can do prime95 then there's clearly no psu issue... the guy didn't give us much information to work with (not saying that there is much more that could be known), so I think it's poor advice on your part to say so surely it's not the PSU. Has nothing to do with how beefy his GPU is either, my faulty PSU was able to prime for 30+ hours on [email protected] but only had problems when I pushed the vcore above 1.45v or did CPU+GPU tests at the same time. My computer also crashed anytime I opened certain games.

Prime95 is great for CPU and system stability and testing your RAM and CPU. It doesn't tell you if your motherboard, dimm slots, or PSU is faulty, so I don't know how you can bag on prime95 for not testing what it isn't designed to test.
Quote:


> Also, forgot to mention, my GPU only takes-up about 150-200W of power.


It has nothing to do with how much power your GPU pulls, it has everything to do with how your PSU handles power loads. As I said, quality > quantity. Just because your PSU can handle 600w, does not mean it can handle a quick change from idle to 400w all at once. It's a lot more taxing on a PSU to go from idle to max load on both cpu and gpu, than it is to slowly ramp up the power from 100w to 600w incrementally. A lower quality or faulty PSU isn't going to be able to handle such a change in wattage.

Likewise, just as the psu can be the source of a lot of power related problems, so can the motherboard's vrm.
Quote:


> Also, HT is enabled; I've tested my system with it disabled and enabled and it seemed to work fine. I don't think this could be an issue, could it?


Not being able to run HT could mean your CPU is at fault, could be power related - your motherboard, your PSU.

It's still very possible you have a faulty PSU. Run a PSU test, takes all of 5 minutes. OCCT has a dedicated PSU test, which is just it's CPU and GPU stress test at the same time. Run any CPU+GPU test at the same time for a psu test.

Not saying your PSU is definitely the cause, but your issues sound a lot like a faulty PSU. It would be absurd to simply not test your PSU in this instance...

It could just be stability issues, 24 hours of prime95 does not guarantee stability but it does come very close to it, so it's odd you are having such issues. I would be interested to see if raising vcore slightly fixed your problem, but if it didn't, that'd definitely be yet another indicator of faulty power (either motherboard VRM or psu) as your power system can handle the CPU load of 1.35v but nothing higher than that.


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I've had more than one faulty PSU that could prime for 30+ hours no problem, but would have strange crashes during certain programs. Turned out to be a faulty PSU, as evident when the problem went away when I changed my PSU, and because it'd consistently fail PSU testing.
> 
> Just a cpu test alone isn't going to draw much power, but if you have a bad voltage regulator on a power supply, it might not handle a higher wattage load. It's not a heavy load on the PSU at all to go to to full load on just the cpu during prime95 once and stay at ~30% utilization for 24 hours, but it might be a lot for it to go to 60-80% utilization all at once. His problems sounded consistent with the PSU problems I've had.
> 
> I don't know how you can say that if it can do prime95 then there's clearly no psu issue... the guy didn't give us much information to work with (not saying that there is much more that could be known), so I think it's poor advice on your part to say so surely it's not the PSU. Has nothing to do with how beefy his GPU is either, my faulty PSU was able to prime for 30+ hours on [email protected] but only had problems when I pushed the vcore above 1.45v or did CPU+GPU tests at the same time. My computer also crashed anytime I opened certain games.
> 
> Prime95 is great for CPU and system stability and testing your RAM and CPU. It doesn't tell you if your motherboard, dimm slots, or PSU is faulty, so I don't know how you can bag on prime95 for not testing what it isn't designed to test.
> It has nothing to do with how much power your GPU pulls, it has everything to do with how your PSU handles power loads. As I said, quality > quantity. Just because your PSU can handle 600w, does not mean it can handle a quick change from idle to 400w all at once. It's a lot more taxing on a PSU to go from idle to max load on both cpu and gpu, than it is to slowly ramp up the power from 100w to 600w incrementally. A lower quality PSU isn't going to be able to handle such a change in wattage.
> Not being able to run HT could mean your CPU is at fault, could be power related - your motherboard, your PSU.
> 
> It's still very possible you have a faulty PSU. Run a PSU test, takes all of 5 minutes. OCCT has a dedicated PSU test, which is just it's CPU and GPU stress test at the same time. Run any CPU+GPU test at the same time for a psu test.
> 
> Not saying your PSU is definitely the cause, but your issues sound a lot like a faulty PSU. It would be absurd to simply not test your PSU in this instance...
> 
> It could just be stability issues, 24 hours of prime95 does not guarantee stability but it does come very close to it, so it's odd you are having such issues. I would be interested to see if raising vcore slightly fixed your problem, but if it didn't, that'd definitely be yet another indicator of faulty power (either motherboard VRM or psu) as your power system can handle the CPU load of 1.35v but nothing higher than that.


I am able to run HT without problems. My psu can handle my CPU even at 1.4 or more; i've had this PSU for 2 years now and it has never caused me any probs.I'll run OCCT.
I just did a PSU OCCT test, running CPU at 4.4GHz and 1.32V. Going to go for 4.6 and an increase in voltage and test for PSU again.

L.e.: just ran occt on 4.6GHz and 1.356V without issues. The only thing I do not like is the Vbat... I don't really know what that is, but maybe it's a miss-read. See attachment.


----------



## Belial

You can look up what all the voltages mean (except vinX, that's just unidentified voltage identifier, you'll have to figure out what it means for your particular motherboard). VBAT refers to the CMOS battery on your motherboard, you know, the one you can pull out. It should be 3v. You'd have boot issues and bios issues with that, not stability issues, I believe. Weird reading but hwmonitor is weird, I wouldnt trust hwmonitor (which is what occt uses).

Okay well try more vcore, as valguar suggested. Could be a million things here, maybe just 24 hours of prime95 didn't catch instability. Which would be odd, but possible (you sure you didn't get any kernel-WHEA errors while testing prime95, and you made sure to use 80%+ ram usage in a custom blend, and made sure to check off sum input and rounding checking?).

If just a little more vcore fixed the issue with your games crashing that'd be pretty straightforward. Could be that some of your threads aren't stable, hence why when HT is off you are able to boot up the game.


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> You can look up what all the voltages mean (except vinX, that's just unidentified voltage identifier, you'll have to figure out what it means for your particular motherboard). VBAT refers to the CMOS battery on your motherboard, you know, the one you can pull out. It should be 3v. You'd have boot issues and bios issues with that, not stability issues, I believe. Weird reading but hwmonitor is weird, I wouldnt trust hwmonitor (which is what occt uses).
> 
> Okay well try more vcore, as valguar suggested. Could be a million things here, maybe just 24 hours of prime95 didn't catch instability. Which would be odd, but possible (you sure you didn't get any kernel-WHEA errors while testing prime95, and you made sure to use 80%+ ram usage in a custom blend, and made sure to check off sum input and rounding checking?).
> 
> If just a little more vcore fixed the issue with your games crashing that'd be pretty straightforward. Could be that some of your threads aren't stable, hence why when HT is off you are able to boot up the game.


I did not get any kernel errors, the test was ok. Maybe it's the game that doesn't like 4.6GHz







)
I'll try a bump in Vcore. Thank you.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> I did not get any kernel errors, the test was ok. Maybe it's the game that doesn't like 4.6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'll try a bump in Vcore. Thank you.


try .03 vcore bump up


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> try .03 vcore bump up


I did... funny thing happened... one of the games that was "crashing" is now fixed and works ok, but the other still "crashes" randomly... I'm starting to think it's the games fault, it might not be able to run 4.6GHz normally.... I'm gonna do some more test, with different games and apps.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilpriest*
> 
> I did... funny thing happened... one of the games that was "crashing" is now fixed and works ok, but the other still "crashes" randomly... I'm starting to think it's the games fault, it might not be able to run 4.6GHz normally.... I'm gonna do some more test, with different games and apps.


what game? and do you have your GPU OC'ed? if so that can do it as well.


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> what game? and do you have your GPU OC'ed? if so that can do it as well.


The GPU is factory OCed. It's fifa 13 causing the problems, but now apparently so is f1 2012. I'm already at 1.392V and the crash is still here. I'll try some different games...
The same happened in Hitman Absolution... I went down to 4.5GHz and lower the voltage a little bit, now things seem to be fine... Maybe my system doesn't like 4.6. On my old i5-3570K I had issues with games when running at 4.3GHz but no problems when running at 4.4; the same for 4.5GHz (that made Far Cry 3 crash), but 4.6 did not... This makes me think that there could be something wrong with the mobo, or the cpu:memory ratio controller.
So I am now at 4.7GHz with 1.404V max and things seem to be ok... Btw, I am setting the voltage manually, using the Dynamic VID so I can let the CPU go into C-states and drop down vcore on its own.


----------



## Belial

are you sure your gpu isn't faulty? factory overclock is just a very minor overclock, it means nothing, it's just how the gpu companies overcharge customers who dont realize it's meaningless (not to say people are dumb to buy them, i mean i bought a 'super overclocked' card but that was becuase at the time, it was cheaper than any other 460). however it does mean you are guaranteed to run at that overclock.

no games have any problem running 4.6ghz or any speed...if you are failing that means you either have faulty hardware or an unstable overclock. Im really surprised that 24 hours custom blend, with sum inputs and rounding checking, priority 10, and 80%+ ram tested, would be unstable in anything.

That you can play such games under different settings leads me to believe software is not the problem.


----------



## devilpriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> are you sure your gpu isn't faulty? factory overclock is just a very minor overclock, it means nothing, it's just how the gpu companies overcharge customers who dont realize it's meaningless (not to say people are dumb to buy them, i mean i bought a 'super overclocked' card but that was becuase at the time, it was cheaper than any other 460). however it does mean you are guaranteed to run at that overclock.
> 
> no games have any problem running 4.6ghz or any speed...if you are failing that means you either have faulty hardware or an unstable overclock. Im really surprised that 24 hours custom blend, with sum inputs and rounding checking, priority 10, and 80%+ ram tested, would be unstable in anything.
> 
> That you can play such games under different settings leads me to believe software is not the problem.


The GPU works fine. Like I said, if I run 4.6GHz I get problems, but if I go for 4.7GHz everything is ok. The same if I go down to 4.5GGHz.


----------



## Belial

That's not normal though. Something is faulty or unstable. Either you aren't truly stable at 4.6ghz (like I said, odd after 24 hours of prime95 but possible, could be something else like unstable at low load or something or maybe the psu voltage regulator), something is faulty, or software issues (which i dont think is the case if everything works fine at 4.7ghz).


----------



## Belial

I got a question in regards to lowering voltages.

What do you guys set CPU_PLL voltage to? It seems like the lowest is 1.5v, and a temp drop of ~5*C for that? I also read some guy had no issue prime95 with pll voltage way below what was stable, and that too low of a pll would only crash in idle/low load. I'm about to start 24 hour prime95 runs on 5ghz, I'm not sure what's the lowest voltage I can do it on but somewhere between 1.45-1.55v, I was also thinking of lowering PLL voltage during these runs too, or just setting my cpu to [email protected] and just playing with pll voltage, what is the lowest I can do like 1 hour of p95 on it and then just raising .1v from there.

And VTT/IMC voltages, do you guys play with those at all? I've got my ram at 2400mhz CL8-12-8-28 1T 1.75v and had no problem at the default vtt/imc voltages, was wondering if I shoudl lower them.

and does anyone lower igpu voltage? Why dont I just set that voltage to zero, since I'm using a graphics card, as im sure everyone else here is doing too?


----------



## TLM-610

What ever happened to prime 95 being a reliable testing app? I hear people passing 12 - 24hrs of stress testing but still come up with failures at one point or another.
Check this:- http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?s=7b15fcb8a88a2382146ca566b06bc6a0&p=23473338&postcount=11
That was also my exact experience with prime 95 v27.9 so I ditched it and tried v27.7 build 2.
I could only get repetitive consistent errors at exact time spots with v27.7 build 2 and same settings, so I decided to use it a considerably reliable stress test. What went completely wrong with prime 95 after v27.7?


----------



## valkeriefire

Well despite all the Prime95 maybe being worthless talk, I still ran more tests a few days ago (which was before all this discussion went down).

I passed 12 hours with 90% memory usage @ 4.6ghz +0.035v 1866 cl9.
Then I upped my RAM speed progressively and passed 12 hours with the same CPU and [email protected] 2133 cl11.
Then I upped the RAM latency to Cl 10,10,10,28 and passed 16 hours before wife said "why is the computer still on?".

So now I have around 48+hours of stability at 4.6ghz +0.035v. I am now changing my sig badge to "Super Stable"


----------



## TLM-610

Ivy bridge degradation is stock tim related:-

http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?s=4fb2becf764b80c89abefea82231d8ab&p=188645&postcount=3

@valkeriefire

What are your all other settings to get to that clock from stock if you don't mind?


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> What ever happened to prime 95 being a reliable testing app? I hear people passing 12 - 24hrs of stress testing but still come up with failures at one point or another.
> Check this:- http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?s=7b15fcb8a88a2382146ca566b06bc6a0&p=23473338&postcount=11
> That was also my exact experience with prime 95 v27.9 so I ditched it and tried v27.7 build 2.
> I could only get repetitive consistent errors at exact time spots with v27.7 build 2 and same settings, so I decided to use it a considerably reliable stress test. What went completely wrong with prime 95 after v27.7?


First off that guy used the new 27.9 version, so that could be part of the reason.

Then he asks about why he's 'stable' at 2 hours prime95 when he could never do it before. Who cares what your 2 hour prime95 result is? It's meaningless. 24 hours is all that means anything with prime95. I've been messing with ram overclocks the last week, and first test I did I passed 19 hours. Now I've loosened a bunch of them and been failing a lot at 2 hours (mind you I 24 houred already with all the timings looser). How is that possible?!?

Because when you fail prime95 does not mean anything. All it means is that the test length that exploits the instability in your CPU, as it X time instead of Y time. If you failed prime95 at 23.99 hours, that simply means you would've failed in 2 minutes if the test lengths were organized differently.
Quote:


> Ivy bridge degradation is stock tim related:-
> 
> http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?s=4fb2becf764b80c89abefea82231d8ab&p=188645&postcount=3


no... that's not that at all. They are talking about LN2 and pushing over 1.8vcore.


----------



## quark004

running 3570k at 4.7 ghz with vcore 1.424 offset mode and temps below 80 while gaming. Is it ok for 24/7 use ?


----------



## Zeek

Voltage seems pretty high and you said your temps stay under 80 while gaming, what about during stress test? The difference between 4.5 and 4.7 in gaming would be tiny, and you could probably get 4.5 fully stable with your cooler.


----------



## quark004

during stress testing temps increases to 95 degrees. I have 4.5 stable at 1.324 and temps below 75 while gaming.


----------



## Zeek

If you're comfortable with your temps temps then you're fine. I personally don't let my chip go over 85c unless I'm benching at 5.1ghz+, but that's just me being picky, lol.


----------



## quark004

i am ok with temps stayin below 80. its the vcore i am a little concerned about for the 4.7 overclock.


----------



## Zeek

Like I said before, the vcore is a little high in my opinion. If that was my chip I'd clock it down to 4.5 and leave it there. You're not really gonna see massive gains going from 4.5 to 4.7.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Like I said before, the vcore is a little high in my opinion. If that was my chip I'd clock it down to 4.5 and leave it there. You're not really gonna see massive gains going from 4.5 to 4.7.


Anything below 1.5V is not even remotely high!


----------



## darkphantom

4.5 @ 1.22...or 4.4 @ 1.17?

I just deleted my profiles and will start back from scratch.


----------



## captvizcenzo

If the temp difference is not much, I would say 4.5 @ 1.22


----------



## SDBolts619

Running P95 on my rig below - 1 hour so far. Not likely that I'll be going for club status this time around, since I have to stay home from work tomorrow to take care of my sick daughter.

However, do these numbers look reasonable?

Max temps thus far:

77:84:81:85


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quark004*
> 
> running 3570k at 4.7 ghz with vcore 1.424 offset mode and temps below 80 while gaming. Is it ok for 24/7 use ?


I would agree with the advice Zeek gave you. You are not in the danger zone with those numbers, but both your temps and voltage are a little high for 24/7. It all depends on what you want. If you don't care that the chip degrades in a year or two, which means you need measurably more voltage for the same multiplier, then you are fine.

If, however, you want this chip to last over three years with little chance of degradation then I would lower the oc. People who run over 1.4v 24/7 usually do so with low temps. I do it with about 1.42v using offset but my temps don't go over 60c during normal use, and I don't use the computer constantly. I am hoping I don't see too much degradation but no one knows yet, Ivy is still too young, but I can replace the chip if need be so I am willing to take on a little more risk.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Running P95 on my rig below - 1 hour so far. Not likely that I'll be going for club status this time around, since I have to stay home from work tomorrow to take care of my sick daughter.
> 
> However, do these numbers look reasonable?
> 
> Max temps thus far:
> 
> 77:84:81:85


I can't really read your attachment (you shrunk it a little too much) but it looks fine from what I can see.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Yes, but 12 hours of p95 is hardly a guarantee of stability. 24 hours is much better test for stability because it actually tests every sector of your CPU and system, whereas 12 hours only does half of the priem95's tests. It makes no logical sense to think 12 hours of prime95 means something - *you obviously think it's important enough to do 12 hours, but you only doing half of prime95's tests.*
> 
> Just because you haven't gotten a BSOD in a 'loooong' time when all you did was 30 min of p95 or 10 runs ibt doesn't mean anything, *it'll only be a sick joke when you have 'hardware incompatibility' issues when you get something new when in reality your RAM has been faulty this whole time (2/8 pieces of hardware I buy has to be RMAd, so I'd say the odds are against you).* I've had plenty of faulty hardware pass 12 hours of prime95, most of it could actually.
> 
> *And in 2 years when you have to reinstall windows and lose all your files, don't come crying*. *Now maybe you just have a gamer-rig and you don't care, but I personally do a lot more than just game, I'm streaming and cannot have a stream shutdown.* Streaming is almost as stressful as running prime95, it'll max out CPU load on all cores while gaming, so it's important that my system is stress tested so I don't crash mid-stream or during the middle of a ladder match or a tournament match. *I also keep a lot of family photos and pictures on this system, pictures over a 100 years old, rather sensitive data that I'd rather not lose.*
> 
> If you only did 10 runs of IBT, I guarantee you either didn't bother to find the lowest voltage your system could run it, or, it's nowhere close to stable and you would never pass 24 hours.
> 
> Not that 24 hours of prime95 means anything either, frankly, but it comes pretty close to rock solid, and definitely a lot closer than any other means of stress testing (except maybe XTU, of which I don't think many people really understand or use).
> 
> *I'm not going to get into folding. I have a lot of opinions on folding that aren't too popular here because I know a lot of people who are involved with structural biology.*
> 
> Please be a little more respectful. I don't throw around 'troll' just because my opinion is different (obviously there was a typo. 05v, if you took a second you'd have realized that), I have come of the opinion that 24 hours of prime95 is absolutely the easiest and quickest way to stress for stability because of overclocking over 5 different AMD and Intel systems in the last year, and using literally every single stress testing suite out there. I could pass 50 runs of IBT, 3000% of HCI memtest, 32m hyperpi, etc, and still fail between 12-24 hours of p95. Most of my overclocks fail in 12-24 hours of p95, just in the last week I've had 5 overclocks fail in the 12-24th hour and only one fail within 12 hours.
> 
> I've had a faulty motherboard, faulty RAM, faulty PSU, and all of them could pass 50 IBT, memtest, memtest86+, a million different stress testers, and would even pass 12 hours of prime95, but would consistently fail before the 24th hour. I RMA'd all of them and got a free replacement.
> 
> It's not like I'm the only person with this opinion. I think this is a majority opinion amongst people who overclock a lot of systems, especially people who do more than just game and actually need a stable system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. That is where you are wrong, in my opinion Prime is nothing compareable to real world stability, especially stuff like idle/low load BSODs etc, you can't stress test stuff like that away.
> 
> 2. I have replaced nearly every part of my setup in the last few months, one by one without any issues so I really don't get it what you are on about, maybe you just RMA stuff for ****s and giggles if you fail a Prime run lol
> 
> 3. I reinstall pretty much every 2-3 months because I like to keep it clean. I wouldn't even think of running it for 2 years without reinstalling.
> 
> 4. Yes I pretty much game exclusively, even though I don't play a lot but I don't waste my electricity on stuff like folding etc.
> I would stream if I could get a internet connection here with higher upload than 1Mbps...
> 
> 5. Keeping your precious photos in a single place is a silly thing to do and it is totaly your own fault if you lose them in a hardware failure.
> 
> So I stand behind my point, first thing I always do is get 10 IBT runs in, easy way to quickly test if it is even remotely stable. Then if it passes Prime95 for 30 minutes I just use it regularly and it has never crashed for me on normal use, ever.
Click to expand...

1. Prime95 will test about everything that real world stability will test, what in the world are you talking about... I've overclocked over half a dozen systems in the last year alone. I've had faulty hardware pass 12+ hours of prime95, but no issues with anything that passed 24+ hours. I've had systems that I didn't full test for 24 hours have to reinstall windows, crash during games, crash during streaming (streaming seems to be almost as intensive as prime95....), crash during [email protected] Maybe it doesnt matter to you because you just game, but some of us actually do cpu intensive tasks.

As for idle/low load bsods... are you joking? Prime95 is to test for load, not for idle/sleep. If you have issues in idle/sleep, it's obviously not because of the overclock you tuned in, but some other setting.

2. That's because you don't stress your system and are lucky and don't build many parts. On average 2/8 components in every computer I build is faulty, flawed, has to be RMAd, or is just a pieceof crap in some way. It doesn't matter if something fails in 19 hours of prime95 or 5 minutes, unstable is unstable. If I bought something that is defective, I don't care if it's only 'slightly' defective, it's unacceptable. Some of us actually pay out of our own pockets for our computers, you know.

3. Yes, perhaps on my own system. Not for all my clients systems. And some of my systems have sensitive data on them, I can't exactly reinstall every few months on them (or I can, but it'd be a huge pain to do so). Not going to constantly reinstall on my server.

4. You can stream on less than 1mb/s... Anyways, yea, stability doesn't matter if you are only gaming. I'm actually pushing my system with cpu intensive tasks, so stability is important. I'll lose too many viewers if I crash out a stream, I don't want to crash out of games because of an unstable overclock (which used to happen all the time back when I thought 12 hours of prime95 was enough or that I didn't need to do 24 hours).

5. Or I could just test my system for stability... You have to keep your photos somewhere. You say I do silly things and keep continuing with the flames and insults, and that's fine, but if I don't keep my sensitive photos on my computer where else do I put them? They have to be on a computer somewhere. Your comment here makes no sense...
Quote:


> The word "stability" seems to be more of an opinion as to when something is "good enough" for some people one BSOD every month is stable enough.
> 
> so what Stige is saying is, 12 hours is good enough for him since he hasn't gotten a crash or WHEA doing what he is doing with his comp for the length of time that he is thinking of whether it is completely stable or isn't that is up to him really...


Stability is not an opinion at all. Stability means you can run prime95, or [email protected], or anything, infinitely. That you shoudl be able to run prime95 for months on end. Now obviously that isn't practical, and even 24 hours is hard to do, but 24 hours comes a lot closer to 'Stability' than anything else will.

Really, it's more like ~22 hours, to do every fft length, but everyone just says 24 hours. I wonder if Stige even knows if he has kernel-whea errors or not. And people thinking 24 hours of stability is not necessary, either do not do cpu intensive tasks or they are going to be in for a rude awakening one day. Just like I was. And I didn't care about stability before I streamed either.

I also didn't stream until I had a stronger system and really fleshed out my system though. When my system became strong enough, i started streaming simply because I could. And now, streaming is a bigger part of my gaming experience than gaming itself. I think a lot of people would stream, if they could, and there's no reason not to stream your games if you got the system for it.
Quote:


> s for the "stable club" it is the choice of the person OCing to "join" in and to go just 12 hours or extend his testing for longer.
> I'm pretty sure you don't really care that so-and-so got 5ghz and is/isn't stable at 1.1v or this other person got 4.0ghz at 1.5v and is/isn't stable after testing for 100hours.
> in the end all the "results" are taken with a grain of salt, that is why their speed, voltage, duration, and cooling method are listed in the spreadsheet.


This is the stable club, I think it's a bit ridiculous it's called the "Official ivy bridge stable club" and "post your 24/7 prime blend stable overclock" yet less than that is accepted. And no, when I look at the results, all the less than 24 hours results I totally ignore. It's misinformation to me. The actual 24 hour stable results are helpful, they tell me how much voltage I can expect 4.9ghz to take, how much voltage most people do 5ghz at, etc. I can do [email protected] if 12 hours is all that's needed, that's no problem. It's 24 hours of prime95 that takes more than 1.5v for me to be stable on. That's why it matters.
Quote:


> @ Belial. Stability is a word thrown around way to much. it's like a girl in high school saying she loves you for picking up her books. Doesn't mean a darn thing as the variables are constantly changing when you look into a idle computer and how the CPU works compared to the full load of the CPU things drastically change in the term stability. Then idle many core and threads sleep and take less energy as they aren't needed. I've had blue screens just sitting on the web because a wrong chain command came rolling through my OS files. Meanwhile for Full load a wrong chain has to go through multiple threads and cores to fully offset a CPU from being "stable" thats why the computer usually sit there for a sec and stops then it Blue screens. the chain is being looked at by the CPU and it freaks out and shuts down.
> 
> Now with that "real" Overclockers thing. There are 2 kinds of overclockers in my view, New Overclockers, and experienced Overclockers. When I started I played with my stuff on my own and got guidance on voltages only I made my own way of doing it and now I can get an OC stable in a matter of minutes without hardly testing it. It's all dependent on the persons ability to see things and understand the ways to go through the OC's. It's not a matter of who's a real Overclocker, because once you Overclock, You ARE a Overclocker. Nothing else about it.


No, stability is a word thrown around too much by people who aren't actually stable. And yes, it's entirely possible you can pass prime95 for 24 hours and not be rock stable - I've failed prime95 more than a few times at hours 25-27. It's possible to do 24 hours of prime95 and fail in 5 minutes of... folding, or borderlands2....

but that's pretty darn tooting fudgeing rare. If someone passes 24 hours of prime95, it's very unexpected if any issues of any kind occur. Now ideally, you do 24 hours of prime95, a bit of folding, some IBT, hyperpi, and a whole slew of stability programs, that would really be tested for stability. But I think just 24 hours of prime95, is enough for most people to consider stable, and would be surprising if it failed or crashed in anything.

Idle/low load testing has nothing to do with your overclock, prime95 doesnt test for that... if you have issues in sleep/light load/idle, that's not because of an overclock, that's because of some setting that's off.

And failing when sitting on the web means you had an unstable system (and it'd be extremely unlikely that any system that can do 24 hours prime would crash on web). It's not that browsing the internet is not as intensive as 24 hours of prime95, it's that the particular FFT length that prime95 tests at the 23rd hour, might exploit the exact instability within your system, the same instability that sitting on the web might stress. I've crashed in web browsers too on systems that have passed 50 runs of IBT, but nothing that could do 24 hours of prime95.

I dont know what your real overclocker comment is about. I never made any comment on who is a 'real' overclocker. Simply that real stability is at least 24 hours of prime95, and that the other results were useless to people like me who want to know what kind of voltages X frequency needs for stability. I dont care if you can do 12 hours of prime95, I'm not looking for a system that'll crash in 5 minutes of streaming. I need a system that can stay stable during streaming, or in borderlands 2, or in that one in a million weird attack that'll stress that certain part of the cpu.


----------



## Belial

Hey so do any of you guys mess with PLL voltage? I was thinking about playing with the PLL voltage, bringing it down, but just curious what you guys set it to,what your experience with the PLL voltage is.


----------



## Belial

Look at that. I've been messing with ram timings. Last night I failed at 21 hours, hw error on one worker. I loosened one of the timings a bit to make it more stable, my computer reset in 10 minutes just by using chrome.


----------



## sakerfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Not the greatest chip in the world, I'm going to fiddle with it and see if I can go higher.
> 
> 
> 
> To get 4.6 I have to do offset at +0.70 or +0.75, which is pretty high. The ram timings are also terrible, but I'm dealing with the CPU first before messing with the RAM. It should be running 1866 / 9/10/9/28/2T. I've tried XMP but hit some stability issues at 1.6v even.


Here I am back again, this time delidded and a 24h run. I accidentally hit my desktop shortcut more than once (a habit when I have a few browser/programs running and I want to switch) so that resets Realtemp. Hopefully that won't disqualify me, because the times in P95 are still correct. Everything else remains constant from my old screen, except for newer ram which is properly working.

83-90-91-84 (old temps)
63-70-70-72 (new temps - CLU)


Screenshot wasn't taken with this thread in mind but I wanted to update. Again, 4.6ghz, +0.075 offset, 1.400v, 4.6ghz.

As far as suicide goes, after delidding with this chip I _did_ attain 4.7ghz, at 1.494v, 14h stable







80C peak, not too shabby actually. Didn't take any screenshots though, but that places me at 4th according to voltage. I almost got 4.8ghz stable, but that required a little bit more than 1.612v / 98W / 86C / +0.230 offset and I simply wasn't going to run that at that voltage for 24h. I play a dangerous game with this chip.


----------



## bebimbap

@Belial

you must not be an engineer, because in real world industrial, enterprise, commercial applications the phrase "good enough" is the goal where you balance benefits against costs which include validation time, testing, redesign, materials, labor, application, etc,

you make a tree house sturdy enough to survive a catagory 9 earthquake + hurricane + global extinction level meteor all happening at once. but no one ever will make one like that since making one that works for the application and environment is "good enough"

if you make a tire, you don't design one tire that works for race cars, passenger cars and freight trucks, you design 3 different ones that work "good enough" for all 3 different applications.

In datacenters there are racks where the IT admins run raid 0 for performance when recovery and redundancy doesn't matter so application matters.

even Intel, which one can argue as the greatest chip maker, ever, uses this practice. A normal consumer chip has 1 uncorrectable/undetectable error every so often and when using the "same" base chip for enterprise they lower clock speeds to decrease this error rate but it's still there which is "good enough" so even at stock speeds/volts, intel will admit you can't run fold/prime stable without errors indefinitely it will happen sooner or later, but at a certain small number it is "stable" If you truly cared about stability you should use ECC memory and run a case that is completely shielded from random EM radiation. Because no transistor is 100% error proof esp with random gamma rays, no matter how you design it.
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-updates/xeon-e5-family-spec-update.pdf
page 24-86 are known "errata" but intel still feels their product is "good enough" even for enterprise applications. They didn't take it off the market if you noticed

It always depends what your application and usage is.. In Dallas Texas, you'll notice the houses have somewhat cheaper flat roofs, while in Chicago the houses have more expensive steep roofs. This is because of snow fall when Dallas might get 12 inches of snow that sticks a decade, Chicago can get that overnight. If your Honda Civic has tires rated for 1000 lbs each, then you never have to worry about having them becoming overloaded from loading 6 tons of bricks onto them. If he's never going to be running his cpu at 100% load, that scenario doesn't matter for his application. It is the same reason you only have a gtx 460, or even the NH-D14, it was never the best, you could have a quad sli 480 and a double cascade phase change cooler, but you don't because what you got is "good enough" for you.

if you two made bridges for a living and he made one out of sticks and mud the length of 1 foot and took him 2 hours, and was made for just 1-2 people to walk over maybe 1-2 times a month and it stood after a year and he calls it stable, would it makes sense for you to come along and say he should have made it out of cement and steel since your bridge would be more stable? He knows he's not going to be folding, priming, or even doing anything important. He knows even if he does get a BSOD, which he hasn't yet, it doesn't matter to him since he isn't doing anything mission critical.

If you consider other non-24hour submissions as "misinformation" I see no reason why you don't consider all submissions as misinformation as every chip has different limits and requirements. The only pieces of information that would pertain to you are the ones the person tested with the exact same psu/mb/ram/humidity/temp/time/area you are in assuming the chip is exactly the same as yours, which it never will be of course.

so to reiterate, stability is an opinion after considering benefits and costs in this case where you have a "good enough" balance of validation against your unrecoverable error rate


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> I accidentally hit my desktop shortcut more than once (a habit when I have a few browser/programs running and I want to switch) so that resets Realtemp.


I don't understand what the point of having realtemp up for this club is. It's a useless program, it's just temp monitor but a million other programs do that and do it better. You can see the time prime95 ended when you end prime95.
Quote:


> you must not be an engineer, because in real world industrial, enterprise, commercial applications the phrase "good enough" is the goal where you balance benefits against costs which include validation time, testing, redesign, materials, labor, application, etc,
> 
> you make a tree house sturdy enough to survive a catagory 9 earthquake + hurricane + global extinction level meteor all happening at once. but no one ever will make one like that since making one that works for the application and environment is "good enough"
> 
> if you make a tire, you don't design one tire that works for race cars, passenger cars and freight trucks, you design 3 different ones that work "good enough" for all 3 different applications.
> 
> In datacenters there are racks where the IT admins run raid 0 for performance when recovery and redundancy doesn't matter so application matters.


'good enough' for most people would be able to pass 4m of hyperpi and they dont even need to bother with 5 minutes of prime95. But not everyone is like that, and I sure would not be happy if intel sold me a cpu that was 'good enough' or I bought ram that was 'good enough'. I expect rock solid stability out of my hardware at their guaranteed levels.

And personally, I do a lot of streaming, which is quite taxing on the cpu and ram, so I need rock stable for what I do.
Quote:


> If you consider other non-24hour submissions as "misinformation" I see no reason why you don't consider all submissions as misinformation as every chip has different limits and requirements. The only pieces of information that would pertain to you are the ones the person tested with the exact same psu/mb/ram/humidity/temp/time/area you are in assuming the chip is exactly the same as yours, which it never will be of course.


I consider 12 hours useless because it's nowhere near stable. Now if people posted say, 20 hours, or 22 hours, I'd accept that. But most of my overclocks fail in hours 12-24, in the OP there's even a linked post on why more than 12 hours is important and that you should run all 70+ FFT lengths.

For example, in the last week, I was fine tuning some ram timings. On my first run, I failed at 19 hours. The next run, 15 hours. The next run, 12 hours. Then 5 hours. Then 16 hours. The first test, that passed 19 hours, was actually very, very far from stable, and the 5 hour run was actually quite close to stable. I just passed 24 hours now. Now, I had some pretty unstable ram timngs and the majority of the time, I passed more than 12 hours of prime95.

I say this as someone who has overclocked half a dozen systems in the last year, and all of them acted this way - intel and amd, 2x2gb and 2x4gb of ram, etc. I've had faulty hardware pass 12 hours of prime95 no problem (hey it's good enough, I should just be happy with defective hardware right?). If I didn't see terribly unstable overclocks consistently pass 12 hours of prime95 and yet consistently never go past ~20 hours of prime95, I might have a different opinion. And I might have a different opinion if I didn't have to reinstall an OS and wipe all the data I had an a drive because of a 'good enough' system crashing during a windows update, or having crashed multiple times when streaming on a 12 hours +, 50 runs ibt, system.

Now ideally, stability would be a week of prime95, it would be 24 hours of p95 + IBT + XTU + HCI. But I think it's safe to say that passing all runs of IBT, which is what, ~22 hours, you are pretty close to rock stable and won't crash (and it'd be a surprise if you did). I also think, based on my own experiences, you can have a terribly unstable system pass 12 hours of prime95 easily.

I mean I can do 5ghz at around 1.45v for just 12 hours stable. But for 24 hours stable I need closer to 1.55v. Big difference. Suddenly I don't have such an awesome, golden chip anymore. Likewise, a lot of those 'amazing' overclocks listed aren't really valid when half of them would just fail a prime95 24 hour test anyways.

It's useless information. I came here when I first got my ivy bridge, using those overclocks and voltages as a guide. Oh, 4.8ghz on average takes 1.35v? Okay, well that should be easy. Hmm, why can't I get 4.8ghz stable anywhere near 1.35v? I must have a terrible chip! No, it's just for 24 hour stability, you'll need a lot more than 1.35 most of the time.

What can be considered rock stable might be opinion, but what can be considered unstable is not. Unstable is unstable.


----------



## Belial

Oh, look at that. So I tested [email protected]+.285v offset (1.476 software, 1.488 via DMM) and at the 15th hour, my computer shutdown. I could take screens of that and say hey my cpu stable, but in reality im not close to stable. In reality I need more than 1.5v for 5ghz to be stable, not less than that -_-


----------



## Aparition

Belial most overclocks here are just to get in the club or are for gaming.
Anyone who does real work doesn't normally use higher end overclocks exactly because of the need for absolute stability. If you need that guarantee just run stock.
There is always a risk when overclocking. We all understand this.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Belial most overclocks here are just to get in the club or are for gaming.
> Anyone who does real work doesn't normally use higher end overclocks exactly because of the need for absolute stability. If you need that guarantee just run stock.
> There is always a risk when overclocking. We all understand this.


What I do, streaming video game play, appreciates cpu and ram overclocking a lot, but I don't have sensitive data so a little instability and data corruption is okay. But I'd really like to avoid that, and I want to make sure I dont crash during streaming or gaming. I think 24 hours prime95 is a good compromise of being sure I'm pretty stable, and gives a reasonable expectation of stability.

In my experience, with having overclocking quite a few builds, 12 hours or less of prime95 is just worthless. Like I said, when you can have multiple pieces of faulty hardware, and overclocks so unstable that they are a good .05v+ off from where they need to be, you stop trusting anything less than 12 hours of prime95. And I've had systems that were 50 passes of ibt, slightly less than a full pass of prime95, etc, manifest problems, and not just something small after years, but issues like having to reinstall windows, crashes just starting up programs...

Now I know real stability is like weeks of prime95, doing multiple stress tests (and believe me, after 24 hours of prime95 I do a bit of ibt, occt, xtu, etc just to make sure no major hole that 24 hours didn't fail to catch), but I think 24 hours is pretty good compromise.

I mean this isn't just once. Consistently, the overclocks I set fail at 12-24 hours much more often than failing in hours 0-12.

If I want to run an unstable overclock, then I'll figure out my 24 hour rock solid stable setting, and then just 200mhz to that, ezpz (or just drop .1v). I mean I could game at [email protected] just fine, but to pass 24 hours of prime95 I need at least 1.49v.

I think in the OP, there's a great post about why 24 hours of prime95 is important to do over just 12 hours. I don't think there's really any more to this discussion so you can have the last word. It matters to me when I've had too many faulty hardware pass 12 but not 24 (would you be okay if the ram you spent money on was just 'good enough for gaming'?), and too many overclocks fail in the 12-24 hour mark, and more than once had 'good enough' systems fail in day to day activities. And like I said, I stream my gameplay (something that I benefit from and was able to do only because I overclock, otherwise my system wouldn't be able to handle it, and I didn't start as a streamer, it was simply hey, why not just stream my gameplay)

This is OCN after all. Are we not here for the pursuit of perfection, for performance? I didn't think OCN was about being lazy and just scoring a certain number when you know that number is worthless because it's not really an honest number. I wouldn't think OCN is the kind of place where using steroids to get a high score is okay.


----------



## Belial

So do any of you guys play with the other voltages? I kind of want to reduce my voltages (I'm comfortably in the low 70s during most of prime95, but I do hit the high 80s in small fft and maybe on a warm day.... i wouldnt be running prime95 lol but hey i want a perfect system).

I set 1.5v PLL and I think i was getting WHEA errors really quickly in p95 (i have both kernel-whea and whea-logger #19 to have a pop-up, i just learned that both of these 2 errors are a sign of instability and you might have them during prime95 and never realize it) so I set it to 1.6v and it seems okay.

I just also reduced my VTT/IMC voltages from 1.05/.925 defaults to 1.00v/.875v respectively. I'm not sure how far I can push these voltages either or what most people set them too.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> What I do, streaming video game play, appreciates cpu and ram overclocking a lot, but I don't have sensitive data so a little instability and data corruption is okay. But I'd really like to avoid that, and I want to make sure I dont crash during streaming or gaming. I think 24 hours prime95 is a good compromise of being sure I'm pretty stable, and gives a reasonable expectation of stability.
> 
> In my experience, with having overclocking quite a few builds, 12 hours or less of prime95 is just worthless. Like I said, when you can have multiple pieces of faulty hardware, and overclocks so unstable that they are a good .05v+ off from where they need to be, you stop trusting anything less than 12 hours of prime95. And I've had systems that were 50 passes of ibt, slightly less than a full pass of prime95, etc, manifest problems, and not just something small after years, but issues like having to reinstall windows, crashes just starting up programs...
> --snip---
> This is OCN after all. Are we not here for the pursuit of perfection, for performance? I didn't think OCN was about being lazy and just scoring a certain number when you know that number is worthless because it's not really an honest number. I wouldn't think OCN is the kind of place where using steroids to get a high score is okay.


I get where you are coming from. Personally I find Prime95 and other simple stress tests a good initial indicator of overclock settings. I do a good bit of video encoding. Currently I use MeGUI for my final encode and I do 1 - 2 hour videos, worth 100's of GB of data. Not only will a unstable overclock fail the encode process as all cores are maxed %99 but I can find data corruption if I try to push through any instability.
I don't have 24 hours of spare time to run a benchmark so I run an encode process for 2 hours instead. I might even get tricky and run 4 encode tasks split between cores at different load rates just to shake things up a bit.

I am at 4.5Ghz for my 24/7 with 2133 Ram speed. I think when it comes to overclocking the higher you go the more the "reasonable expectation" for stability takes affect.
As far as OCN and this club I believe that most people push their hardware for this club to get on it just for fun and run 24/7 clocks at lower frequency. Many people can't even get 5.0Ghz myself included (unless it is just 1 core than I'm in!!







) so those lucky enough to even hit that number are closer towards stability than others to begin with. In the end it is just a personal goal and no system is exactly the same anymore.
Luckily though the number of Flags that depict instability are on the rise. I find the error reports in Events (WHEA19) extremely helpful. I could have a clock that could run forever in Prime95 but as soon as I encode I get 10k WHEA19 errors and I know eventually it will crash the process.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakerfalcon*
> 
> Here I am back again, this time delidded and a 24h run. I accidentally hit my desktop shortcut more than once (a habit when I have a few browser/programs running and I want to switch) so that resets Realtemp. Hopefully that won't disqualify me, because the times in P95 are still correct. Everything else remains constant from my old screen, except for newer ram which is properly working.
> 
> 83-90-91-84 (old temps)
> 63-70-70-72 (new temps - CLU)
> 
> 
> Screenshot wasn't taken with this thread in mind but I wanted to update. Again, 4.6ghz, +0.075 offset, 1.400v, 4.6ghz.
> 
> As far as suicide goes, after delidding with this chip I _did_ attain 4.7ghz, at 1.494v, 14h stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80C peak, not too shabby actually. Didn't take any screenshots though, but that places me at 4th according to voltage. I almost got 4.8ghz stable, but that required a little bit more than 1.612v / 98W / 86C / +0.230 offset and I simply wasn't going to run that at that voltage for 24h. I play a dangerous game with this chip.


Have you changed any of your vtt, pll or other settings apart from vcore? What's your cooler?
I ask because I don't see myself with my hyper 212+ for long, its at its depth and my ivy is mocking it, I plan on getting something better and push for 4.7Ghz since this chip isn't as power hungry as I thought. Can you believe it is less hungry than a sckt 775 dual core paired with a floor heater 8800gt!


----------



## Vaesauce

Totally posted in the wrong section of the forums lulz.

However, trying to get my piece stable and i'll be in all over these lol


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> I find the error reports in Events (WHEA19) extremely helpful.


omg i just found out about whea 19 and kernel-whea. I didnt realize you could 'pass' prime95 just fine and in reality be really unstable because you have a ton of whea errors. I have my system set to alarm if any whea errors occur (kernalwhea and whealogger 19, i think there's some other whea type of error but doesnt matter).

makes me wonder how many so called stable overclocks i had were really stable. makes me wonder how many of the so called stable overclocks from others are actually stable









So far I'm at 16 hours of [email protected]+285v (1.488 software, 1.499 dmm) though with my 2400 ram overclock, 1.6pll, vtt/imc at 1v/.875v though! I wont be able to join this club because i refuse to use realtemp (useless program, why not support hwinfo and a fellow ocn'er who made a much better, newer program?) but I'll post my results and some benches.

Assuming this finishes up so 24+ hours, I might even try to see if I can go to [email protected]~1.55v, since my temps are okay.


----------



## sakerfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> Have you changed any of your vtt, pll or other settings apart from vcore? What's your cooler?
> I ask because I don't see myself with my hyper 212+ for long, its at its depth and my ivy is mocking it, I plan on getting something better and push for 4.7Ghz since this chip isn't as power hungry as I thought. Can you believe it is less hungry than a sckt 775 dual core paired with a floor heater 8800gt!


PLL is at 1.5v, that's about it. Cooler is D14.


----------



## Belial

[email protected] (1.499 Digital Multimeter)
1.6v PLL
1.00v VTT
.875v IMC
2x2GB PSC XDZ Mushkin Ridgeback Enhanced (2000 7-10-8-27 1.65v) 2400mhz CL8-12-8-28 1T 1.75v

http://valid.canardpc.com/2727595


----------



## TLM-610

What I find really awkward is that in the first posts of this thread there are people priming with prime that doesn't test for the new instructions sets (AVX) in ivy and claim that they are rock solid yet it has been noted quite so that prime with AVX instruction stress test will require the chip to draw much more vcore and temps will post 10C higher in pursuit of stability. Ain't no stability there!


----------



## Belial

^ Well I think p95 has had avx for a while now? I mean 27.9 is better than 27.7 for stress testing but it's just minor bug fixes, it's not like it's a better or harder stability test.

However, I do wonder if half those results are even stable. First half of them are only ~12 hours, and as brilliantly explained in the linked post in the OP, you really need to run ~23 hours of prime95 to run all ~70 FFT lengths. Like that guy said, he could pass 12 hours just fine, but a certain FFT length caused his cpu to crash every single time (and it wasn't just a software issue, as failing on a certain fft length every time usually is). The fft lengths at the end of prime95 are much different and test different parts of your system than the ones in the first 12.

Then, WHEA-Logger event id 19 and kernel-whea errors can happen during prime95 and people may not know it if they aren't checking their event viewer for them. Literally event id 19 is when your cpu makes an error and then has to be corrected, it just means it's giving faulty calculations. Maybe now on you should require people to post their event viewer log to show there are no whea errors (but you can't have 2 instances open so i dunno, i already had a hard time fitting everything I needed to in the screen).

I mean I can pass about 12 hours of prime95 on [email protected], I need about 1.43v for 24 hours of prime95, and I needed 1.499v for 24 hours of prime95 with no WHEA errors of either kind.


----------



## Stige

Why are you still posting that crap here? It is clearly the rules of this club that 12 hours of Prime is what you need to qualify for it.


----------



## justanoldman

This "club" no longer exists, you guys are just talking to yourselves. The spreadsheet has not been updated in months.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> This "club" no longer exists, you guys are just talking to yourselves. The spreadsheet has not been updated in months.


It does, the guy who started it is coming back, he already updated the Sandy Club and gave me the access to the spreadsheet in the Sandy Club so I think should get updated soon aswell


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Why are you still posting that crap here? It is clearly the rules of this club that 12 hours of Prime is what you need to qualify for it.


Why are you still making crap posts?

Some people might find it interesting what I set my PLL, IMC, VTT, and Vcore and how clearly I stability tested. I know it would have helped me out for sure, there's not really any good ivy bridge overclock guides that are really comprehensive enough about this stuff.

And I won't qualify for the club because I refuse to use realtemp. The only reason I even used CPU-Z was because HWinfo Summary would not fit on the screen. I'd much rather support programs that are regularly updated, made by a fellow OCNer who you can actually message and who will take feedback on the program, then some crappy program that only does one function and has very little customization and only works on intel. That and it's a far cry from "stable club" and "this is why 24 hours of prime95 testing is so important" and "this is a very hard club to get into" to 'oh 12 hours is okay'.

I didn't post my results to get into any club, you can see my sig hardly has club tags when I have a delidded CPU, most of my hardware has a club attached to it. I posted it to help someone, as I would have had a much easier time if one single person had posted what PLL voltage they are stable at and what PLL voltage does when it's too low and what PLL voltage you can expect ~5ghz, and what IMC and VTT voltage you can expect ~5ghz and 2400mhz ram.


----------



## TLM-610

Ivy bridge seems to be the most unpredictable chip I have ever seen since intel started rocking the market making it a lottery chip in terms of overclocks. I decided to do alittle digging here and find out why my temps are so high and vcore quite high too.
I see guys running pll 1.5v while mine is at 1.8v making me use much higher vcore and temps. Everything on my 12hr stability test is on auto except vcore and ram voltage at 1.4 instead of 1.5v. I think I need to re prime my overclock with lower settings and core current set to maximum rather than auto. Looks like I might squeeze another 200mhz out of this chip.

I have seen someone use VID to determine a chip being golden, mine is at 1.2v when at 4.5Ghz offset. Mean anything?


----------



## sakerfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> Ivy bridge seems to be the most unpredictable chip I have ever seen since intel started rocking the market making it a lottery chip in terms of overclocks. I decided to do alittle digging here and find out why my temps are so high and vcore quite high too.
> I see guys running pll 1.5v while mine is at 1.8v making me use much higher vcore and temps. Everything on my 12hr stability test is on auto except vcore and ram voltage at 1.4 instead of 1.5v. I think I need to re prime my overclock with lower settings and core current set to maximum rather than auto. Looks like I might squeeze another 200mhz out of this chip.
> 
> I have seen someone use VID to determine a chip being golden, mine is at 1.2v when at 4.5Ghz offset. Mean anything?


VID's a reference voltage which Intel sets for the CPU to run at any given frequency to give it "guaranteed" stability. Every chip is different depending on their binning. The VID is what your mobo uses to offset when you OC. There is very strong evidence that a low VID (therefore low voltages overall) correlate with good chips, but Intel hasn't given us any concrete information. Low VID tends to give better voltage headroom to push the chip further, but doesn't guarantee a chip won't hit a wall at 4.x ghz.


----------



## TLM-610

Am having some trouble. I can't adjust my pll voltage in the bios but can see it and its set to auto, there isn't an option to adjust in the 3D bios except for settings such as vtt,imc, dynamic gfx. When I use gigabyte tweaklauncher, it does it but on reboot reverts to 1.8v, How do I get it to stick?
Am using z77x-d3h bios f16


----------



## justanoldman

Just to show that it can be done:
3770k, 24+ hours, 5.0, 1.41v, zero event log occurrences:


----------



## bebimbap

Grats welcome to the 5ghz stable club. your volts/temps/clock seem to be the same as mine.

however be careful when spring/summer roll around, I've noticed around 80c you can get more instability than <80c even at the same voltage.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> I see guys running pll 1.5v while mine is at 1.8v making me use much higher vcore and temps. Everything on my 12hr stability test is on auto except vcore and ram voltage at 1.4 instead of 1.5v. I think I need to re prime my overclock with lower settings and core current set to maximum rather than auto. Looks like I might squeeze another 200mhz out of this chip.


You don't really need to lower PLL unless you really want to fine tune your overclock and spend lots of time stress testing. It'll give a nice temp drop but not a big one. It's not going to do anything to squeeze anything extra out of a chip, it just means you might run a couple degrees cooler.

vid does not mean anything, no one has figured a chip was golden based on vid. generally speaking, people say a higher stock vid is an indication of a worse overclocker, but it's definitely not constant at all. My worst chip had a very, very low stock vid while my best chip had a high one (the one that does 5ghz)
Quote:


> Am having some trouble. I can't adjust my pll voltage in the bios but can see it and its set to auto, there isn't an option to adjust in the 3D bios except for settings such as vtt,imc, dynamic gfx. When I use gigabyte tweaklauncher, it does it but on reboot reverts to 1.8v, How do I get it to stick?
> Am using z77x-d3h bios f16


Hit f1, use the 2d uefi. 3d bios sucks. GTL and software in general never sticks.
Quote:


> Just to show that it can be done:
> 3770k, 24+ hours, 5.0, 1.41v, zero event log occurrences:


That's insane. Do you think it has anything to do with your motherboard? I mean my z77x-ud5h is supposed to be a real gem but isn't the maximus supposed to be a lot better (ie overkill? maybe not if thats the result of it...).

Why don't you try to go for 5.1ghz? Hell I'm sure you could do 5.2ghz on less than 1.55v, and you got the cooling for it.


----------



## munaim1

Finally I've updated the spreadsheet, apologies to all that have had to wait a long time. I appreciate your patience. I will be making more of an effort to update it, at least once a week during the weekends.

Also I've noticed a couple of complaints regarding the spreadsheet and how "it is useless" because of the duration required of running Prime in order entry to the club. Well........

*Stability is subjective*

That means stabilise your system to fit your needs, my only purpose of this spreadsheet is to collect data for my needs and present it to OCN community.

Please refrain from pushing your opinions as facts and making them a requirement. Read on:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Stability is hugely subjective, for example leaving a 20/30 tabs open and playing bfbc2 with fraps will surely drain the available RAM, that for someone could be everday usage.

Taking that into account I find that being able to stay stable for scenerio's like that, *decreases your chances of getting any kind of bsod, therefore 'MORE' stability,* which _might_ be overkill to some but desirable for plenty of people.

On that note, those that have passed the blend run at 1600mb are stable for how they run their rig, for example, gaming 24/7 bfbc2 with no problems, however, it _'may'_ not be stable for high ram usage scenerio's which *could* be unlikely for some as they won't be running fraps and have 20/30 tabs open in the background because that's not how they run their rig.

There will *ALWAYS* be different opinons about this whole stability issue.

This is *JUST* the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend *you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use.* If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.

This is the stable thread, that's means general stability and extreme stability, both are included, however those with 8gb+ should really want to be using custom blend rather than normal blend (1600mb) which not only stresses the RAM and CPU but also the IMC of the chip which is important for stability.

*BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU - I personally recommend custom blend with upto 90% of your available RAM!!!*

Info regarding Prime FFT's and the total time it takes to complete, (credit Shad0wfax) *HERE*.



Thread will be cleaned in due course.

Thank you all for participating in this thread.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> Grats welcome to the 5ghz stable club. your volts/temps/clock seem to be the same as mine.
> 
> however be careful when spring/summer roll around, I've noticed around 80c you can get more instability than <80c even at the same voltage.


Yep, I am not looking forward to summer, it will be about 5c warmer in my room. I will have to wait and see if adding a rad and gpu to my loop changes things. Your 5.1 on air is awesome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Why don't you try to go for 5.1ghz? Hell I'm sure you could do 5.2ghz on less than 1.55v, and you got the cooling for it.


I think it does have something to do with the motherboard, I have had good luck with the MVF. Look at bebimbap, he has 5.1 stable on air, that is very impressive, so my chip is not that out of the ordinary - I had to delid to get here. I like this chip, took me three tries to get it, so I am a little cautious. I would need upwards of 1.5v or maybe more to completely stabilize 5.1, and that extra .1 is not worth it to me. When I get time I might try to do some benching with 5.1, but I am not looking to get it 24/7 stable - too much voltage for me. Already posted a 5.5 in the 5.0 club.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Finally I've updated the spreadsheet, apologies to all that have had to wait a long time. I appreciate your patience. I will be making more of an effort to update it, at least once a week during the weekends.


Thanks, I can appreciate all the work that must have taken. Sorry, I thought the thread wasn't being moderated or updated anymore, glad you are back.


----------



## inedenimadam

http://valid.canardpc.com/2729214
is this good enough to get in?


----------



## bebimbap

@justanoldman

it might be because i'm on air, but in my tests my volts/temp ramp up as follows

this was before I used Liquid pro but after I delid
4.2ghz 1.070v 63c
4.3ghz 1.080v 63c
4.4ghz 1.110v 66c
4.5ghz 1.160v 72c
4.6ghz 1.210v 76c
4.7ghz 1.25v
4.8ghz 1.34v
4.9ghz 1.41v @ 79c
5.0ghz unstable even at 1.47v and went over 105c

after liquid pro
5.0ghz with 1.41v @ 78c
5.1ghz with 1.51v @ 83c

So If i were to guess where 5.2ghz would be, I would guess about >1.60v and close to 95c

I had some test results from pre-delid but I probably erased them because my chip will never be "not-delided" , but I remember my conclusion, which was before 70c "small" (0.01- 0.05v) voltage increases will get you another 100mhz, but after the chip hits 80c you have to use "large" (0.10-0.15v) voltage increases.

in terms of mobo maybe the overkill Z77X-up7 is needed :laugh: board provides up to 2000w to the CPU...
"This is despite an i7-3770K requiring <100W at stock, ~250W at 5 GHz and ~600W on crazy 6.8 GHz liquid nitrogen overclock.." - Anandtech review


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Hit f1, use the 2d uefi. 3d bios sucks. GTL and software in general never sticks.


I can only see 3d bios with 3d layout of the board and blinking onboard components, I can't see any 2d uefi. I can't even make any screenshots with f12. Is there something am not doing?


----------



## Belial

if f1 doesnt work then go to advanced, on the bottom row. you also need external drive to save screenshots, like a usb plugged in. otherwise they wont save.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yep, I am not looking forward to summer, it will be about 5c warmer in my room. I will have to wait and see if adding a rad and gpu to my loop changes things. Your 5.1 on air is awesome.
> I think it does have something to do with the motherboard, I have had good luck with the MVF. Look at bebimbap, he has 5.1 stable on air, that is very impressive, so my chip is not that out of the ordinary - I had to delid to get here. I like this chip, took me three tries to get it, so I am a little cautious. I would need upwards of 1.5v or maybe more to completely stabilize 5.1, and that extra .1 is not worth it to me. When I get time I might try to do some benching with 5.1, but I am not looking to get it 24/7 stable - too much voltage for me. Already posted a 5.5 in the 5.0 club.
> Thanks, I can appreciate all the work that must have taken. Sorry, I thought the thread wasn't being moderated or updated anymore, glad you are back.


I like colder ambient temperatures for overclocking, but warmer weather brings out short shorts & bikinis. Made it tough to choose warm or cold before I got the coolers to be able to enjoy both.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Just to show that it can be done:
> 3770k, 24+ hours, 5.0, 1.41v, zero event log occurrences:


Thats badass for an oldgeezer like urself! Good job. Mine needs 1.5 for that clock.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> if f1 doesnt work then go to advanced, on the bottom row. you also need external drive to save screenshots, like a usb plugged in. otherwise they wont save.


Okay F12 works as you say.

This is what I get when I press F1:-



Then when I click on Advanced it takes me here:-



I finally navigate to here and cant change anything from here:-



3D bios doesn't have the pll voltage listed amongst voltage section


----------



## justanoldman

Belial,
Regarding you post elsewhere about Intel's XTU, you are right that it seems you would have to do two full stress tests, one for cpu and one for memory. I just ran it for 24 hours on the cpu and honestly I don't get how it is any better than prime.

The temps are measurable less, like 7c lower, which makes me question how much it is really stressing. Also even when you test memory it doesn't seem to test very much.

Anyway, I agree with your point that we need some conclusive evidence that it finds instabilities better or faster than Prime95. In my testing so far I have seen no evidence of it.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Belial,
> Regarding you post elsewhere about Intel's XTU, you are right that it seems you would have to do two full stress tests, one for cpu and one for memory. I just ran it for 24 hours on the cpu and honestly I don't get how it is any better than prime.
> 
> The temps are measurable less, like 7c lower, which makes me question how much it is really stressing. Also even when you test memory it doesn't seem to test very much.
> 
> Anyway, I agree with your point that we need some conclusive evidence that it finds instabilities better or faster than Prime95. In my testing so far I have seen no evidence of it.


Personally I run memtest for about a day or two @ stock speeds to make sure memory is good, then OC the ram to the speed I'm going to run it and then mem test it again for the same amount of time. I have lots of spare parts so I can do this while still using the then "current" machine. After I test each part individually i'll then OC the cpu and stress that with prime.

I think Ian Cuttress of Anandtech said Non-ecc memory has about 1 unrecoverable error per year for every GB of ram. just like a raid array the more drives you have the sooner you will have a non-recoverable error, the more memory you have the sooner you'll have one.


----------



## TLM-610

I would also like to know whether 1.35 - 1.41 vcore at 78C highest temp max is safe for an ivy 24/7 usage?
If it is, am definitely getting a closed water loop setup in order to prime, am wallet ready, just realized my chip can task moderately heavy (video editing and encoding) at 4.8Ghz without WHEA errors nor crashing nor lockups.
So is it safe????????


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> I would also like to know whether 1.35 - 1.41 vcore at 78C highest temp max is safe for an ivy 24/7 usage?
> If it is, am definitely getting a closed water loop setup in order to prime, am wallet ready, just realized my chip can task moderately heavy (video editing and encoding) at 4.8Ghz without WHEA errors nor crashing nor lockups.
> So is it safe????????


I would love to give you a definitive answer, but literally no one knows for sure. It is assumed that 1.35v and below should be fine, and that over 1.5v you are in the risky zone. In between those two numbers we simply do not know yet. No one has even confirmed that over 1.5 with good temps causes problems yet. Ivy is not even a year old so we have to wait and see. I am running 1.41v 24/7, but I don't use my machine all the time, and I don't fold with it.

There is a big difference between stressing your machine all day everyday, and just using it sometimes and shutting it down at night. I am comfortable with 1.41v and real life temps below 60c, but I can afford a new chip in a couple years if the worst case scenario happens.

It usually takes delidding to get temps in an acceptable range to run over 1.4v 24/7.


----------



## Stige

I personaly got nothing against running at 1.5V for daily use, worked for me on my 2500K and I doubt this 3570K is any different.

Might see if I can push 5.2GHz below 1.55V.


----------



## darkphantom

Alright gents, I just upgraded my fans on the h100 and will try for another shot at OCing...last time I was able to get 4.5ghz stable @ 1.22v but wasn't using any offsets,etc...lets see what we can do this time


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Alright gents, I just upgraded my fans on the h100 and will try for another shot at OCing...last time I was able to get 4.5ghz stable @ 1.22v but wasn't using any offsets,etc...lets see what we can do this time


And wat were you getting before that? (air cooler if also applicable)


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> And wat were you getting before that? (air cooler if also applicable)




Just re-ran with my old OC profile.

Running the H100 with the cougar vertex fans in Push-pull config in an Antec1200.

Before that was 4.4ghz @ 1.17v

p.s. I didn't like the temps reaching 80C @ 1.224v

I might re-apply some different TIM and see what the results are. I am using the Formula 7 Nano Diamond thermal Compound - impossible to apply!


----------



## Jupakazoid

I think i covered all the criteria. Hopefully it's correct


----------



## TitanMan007

Are those temps good for a 3570k?


----------



## Jupakazoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitanMan007*
> 
> Are those temps good for a 3570k?


Not in particular. Either i got a particularly bad chip, or this motherboard sucks. I'm leaning towards a little bit of both, but in particular the motherboard. I can't get my GPU's overclocked really at all either =\ idk what happened overnight though that the temps got to 85 etc, because i almost never see over 75 during stress tests.


----------



## TLM-610

Guys!
I was hard bent on securing a H80i a few days ago until I went on those research sprees of mine, where I dig up potential flaws that I might face if I went ahead with the purchase and am now very very reluctant to get one. It seems lately Cosair has experienced some kind of management change that has somewhat compromised quality control of their products.

I say this because when I set out to buy my i5 3570k setup, I had my eyes on the Cosair TX650V2, only to do a little research on potential flaws that I may run into and as of the time I would have gotten it, many were complaining about the fan failing to spin and only kicking in at a droning rpm when it registers about 50C temps meaning it would accumulate heat spots around it or have rising heatwaves within the case which is bad for an Air cpu cooler in the vicinity assuming it is mounted at the bottom of the case and considering my casing that wouldn't auger well with conventional air current case cooling since there's not a single fan in my case.

So I settled for a Seasonic build, and I couldn't be happier with my decision. Now back to the H80i, I see recent comments about it stripping its threads/screws when mounting the radiator fans too easily, washers coming in short in number, the glowing cosair logo dying out within the first days/weeks of usage, and the connector for the pump controller getting weak and loose, hardware to software usb interface gobbling up 2 usb headers meaning you don't have front usb ports after installation, noisy fans at balance to performance settings, buggy software, no manual fan control except by software (third-party software attempts included) and fears of leakage over a long period of time as in some cases with the H80. I here the H50 was a solid build though.

I know some have this H80i here and are really happy with theirs but when I make assessments I usually put a mark of at least 87% good customer experiences so that I may not get a bad batch. With a $100 item registering too many infractions like some cheezy product even when it looks like it was set to be something superb, it feels rushed to me and I feel that it's too much of a gamble with my money than to consider a rival item like Noctua NH-D14, which is now where my heart is. However I would like to know will it fit in the gigabyte GZ-X6 or X7 cases? These are locally available within my reach. I ask because I might be forced to acquire these cases as I have assessed room for this behemoth of a HS and can't see how it will fit in my present casing without squishing a component or two. So will it fit in either of those gigabyte casings?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> Guys!
> I was hard bent on securing a H80i a few days ago until I went on those research sprees of mine, where I dig up potential flaws that I might face if I went ahead with the purchase and am now very very reluctant to get one. It seems lately Cosair has experienced some kind of management change that has somewhat compromised quality control of their products.
> 
> I say this because when I set out to buy my i5 3570k setup, I had my eyes on the Cosair TX650V2, only to do a little research on potential flaws that I may run into and as of the time I would have gotten it, many were complaining about the fan failing to spin and only kicking in at a droning rpm when it registers about 50C temps meaning it would accumulate heat spots around it or have rising heatwaves within the case which is bad for an Air cpu cooler in the vicinity assuming it is mounted at the bottom of the case and considering my casing that wouldn't auger well with conventional air current case cooling since there's not a single fan in my case.
> 
> So I settled for a Seasonic build, and I couldn't be happier with my decision. Now back to the H80i, I see recent comments about it stripping its threads/screws when mounting the radiator fans too easily, washers coming in short in number, the glowing cosair logo dying out within the first days/weeks of usage, and the connector for the pump controller getting weak and loose, hardware to software usb interface gobbling up 2 usb headers meaning you don't have front usb ports after installation, noisy fans at balance to performance settings, buggy software, no manual fan control except by software (third-party software attempts included) and fears of leakage over a long period of time as in some cases with the H80. I here the H50 was a solid build though.
> 
> I know some have this H80i here and are really happy with theirs but when I make assessments I usually put a mark of at least 87% good customer experiences so that I may not get a bad batch. With a $100 item registering too many infractions like some cheezy product even when it looks like it was set to be something superb, it feels rushed to me and I feel that it's too much of a gamble with my money than to consider a rival item like Noctua NH-D14, which is now where my heart is. However I would like to know will it fit in the gigabyte GZ-X6 or X7 cases? These are locally available within my reach. I ask because I might be forced to acquire these cases as I have assessed room for this behemoth of a HS and can't see how it will fit in my present casing without squishing a component or two. So will it fit in either of those gigabyte casings?


This thread is not the optimal place to ask your questions.
I can say that the H100i I had was not too bad, but the LED did go out and I wasn't crazy about the fans so I replaced them but that is the case for a lot of coolers.
Here is the place to ask about the H80i:
http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club

Never had a NH-D14 but have heard good things in gernal about it. Here is the place to ask about compatibility:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1183203/noctua-nh-d14-compatibility-list
and in general:
http://www.overclock.net/t/628569/official-noctua-nh-d14-club

If you want to end up cooling your gpu and cpu, then I definitely recommend getting the new Swiftech H220.


----------



## Stige

If you put same fans on both, the NH-D14 will easily outperform the H80, the closed loop coolers are just crap and made to steal money from customers who believe they get a real watercooler.

AND they are louder aswell than air coolers if you want any real cooling out of them.

So save your money from the closed loop stuff and get something proper.


----------



## TLM-610

Thanx justanoldman
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> If you put same fans on both, the NH-D14 will easily outperform the H80, the closed loop coolers are just crap and made to steal money from customers who believe they get a real watercooler.
> 
> AND they are louder aswell than air coolers if you want any real cooling out of them.
> 
> So save your money from the closed loop stuff and get something proper.


Yeah, The NH-D14 isn't guilty of leaking coolant or squeal at very high frequency at low rpm but guilty of squishing the temps and a few other components in the casing.

its $30 cheaper!


----------



## homestyle

what would you say are the max 24/7 normal operating temps? (ie gaming, working, video editing).

what temps do you aim for not going over?

(im not talking about prime or linx temps)


----------



## OmarCCX

I just confirmed 4.5Ghz is stable at 1.25V. I'm not going to clock itfurther.

Theoretically, how low can I take the voltage before it starts to get unstable? I know 4.4ghz at 1.65V is not stable. So should I aim for 1.80V?

My temps stayed around 72c with an ambient of around 28c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> what would you say are the max 24/7 normal operating temps? (ie gaming, working, video editing).
> 
> what temps do you aim for not going over?
> 
> (im not talking about prime or linx temps)


I'm comfortable with mine hitting the 80s.
Although in video editing, and other cpu intensive things I haven't seen more than 65c at 4.5ghz.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> what would you say are the max 24/7 normal operating temps? (ie gaming, working, video editing).
> 
> what temps do you aim for not going over?
> 
> (im not talking about prime or linx temps)


For Ivy chips you do not want to go over 95c max temp on any core while stress testing. However when you look for your 24/7 oc you would want those max stress testing temps to be in the 80s so your normal day to day use would be in the 60s.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmarCCX*
> 
> I just confirmed 4.5Ghz is stable at 1.25V. I'm not going to clock itfurther.
> 
> Theoretically, how low can I take the voltage before it starts to get unstable? I know 4.4ghz at 1.65V is not stable. So should I aim for 1.80V?
> .


Sorry, don't understand your question. 1.65v and 1.80v don't make any sense, those are crazy high voltages. If 1.25v makes 4.5 stable, then you can try to notch it down to 1.245, 1.24, etc. until you can't pass your stability tests. Every chip is different so they all have to be tested to find the minimum voltage to be stable at that multiplier.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sorry, don't understand your question. 1.65v and 1.80v don't make any sense, those are crazy high voltages. If 1.25v makes 4.5 stable, then you can try to notch it down to 1.245, 1.24, etc. until you can't pass your stability tests. Every chip is different so they all have to be tested to find the minimum voltage to be stable at that multiplier.


Haha my bad. I meant 1.165 and 1.180.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> For Ivy chips you do not want to go over 95c max temp on any core while stress testing. However when you look for your 24/7 oc you would want those max stress testing temps to be in the 80s so your normal day to day use would be in the 60s.


Anything below TJMax is safe while running Prime/IBT.

That is what the TJMax is for there.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Anything below TJMax is safe while running Prime/IBT.
> 
> That is what the TJMax is for there.


There is no point in running it that high. If you want to test to 105c go right ahead, I personally find that to be illogical, especially considering the fact that Ivy is less stable at higher temps.


----------



## OmarCCX

OCCT crashes at anything below 1.250V for 4.5ghz. I'll run it at that for a few days to see if it doesn't cause any problems. Temps are still around 70c when stress testing. I'm quite impressed with the H100i.


----------



## homestyle

im not talking about stress testing temps. those are much much less important. running 95C or 85C for 1-2 days worth of stress test will not make a difference over the life of the chip.

im talking about operating max temps which every one on these forums just dismisses. but it is the most important part of chip longevity.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> There is no point in running it that high. If you want to test to 105c go right ahead, I personally find that to be illogical, especially considering the fact that Ivy is less stable at higher temps.


Even if you hit TJMax with Prime or IBT your real world temps will never break 70-80C propably.

Why would it matter if you go near TJMax while stability testing? Oh right, it wouldn't.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> im not talking about stress testing temps. those are much much less important. running 95C or 85C for 1-2 days worth of stress test will not make a difference over the life of the chip.
> 
> im talking about operating max temps which every one on these forums just dismisses. but it is the most important part of chip longevity.


Understood, that is why I posted my view on that already. No one ignores it, there are posts about it all over. It is a combination of voltage and temps. Low voltage can handle a little higher on temps, higher voltage needs lower temps. A good place to shoot for is the 60s or lower in day to day use. As you can see from my exchange with Stige, many people have different views on it. Some say running 1.5v and 90c is fine, others think it is crazy, no one knows for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Even if you hit TJMax with Prime or IBT your real world temps will never break 70-80C propably.
> 
> Why would it matter if you go near TJMax while stability testing? Oh right, it wouldn't.


You sir are more than a little childish, feel free to put me on ignore. I am here to try to help people, not go out of my way to argue about everything. Telling someone new to overclocking that it perfectly fine to go to 105c is irresponsible and stupid. As your favorite phrase is "do you even know" I think you need to know more because the last several times you posted that to someone you were wrong. I won't bother to respond to you anymore, childishness is not worth my time.


----------



## Solonowarion

Heres my sub



http://valid.canardpc.com/2746459

I didnt like how the screeny didnt have 5 ghz so I added this Validation.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Understood, that is why I posted my view on that already. No one ignores it, there are posts about it all over. It is a combination of voltage and temps. Low voltage can handle a little higher on temps, higher voltage needs lower temps. A good place to shoot for is the 60s or lower in day to day use. As you can see from my exchange with Stige, many people have different views on it. Some say running 1.5v and 90c is fine, others think it is crazy, no one knows for sure.


Whats freakish about this particular generation of chips (ivys) is they have such a diversity when it comes to overclocking results that I tend to think in as much as there are chips that require as little as 1.096v to prime at 4.5Ghz for 24hrs stable and those that can't hack anything lower than 1.32v for the same clock for not more than 12hrs, there should be those that will retain their grade even if they were constantly running at 105°C as opposed to some that will not even hack 90°C without degrading significantly. The behavior of vcore requirements being independent of temperature tolerance of the chip. I have heard some reporting that theirs begin throttling at 94°C while other go all the way to 105°C and don't seem moved by that temp. This makes it very hard to prescribe a safe temp range for a specific ivy chip especially that there is nothing to test visually to show temperature degradation of the chip at various temperatures. What can be assumed is the standard norm. If your chip requires 1.25v of vcore to maintain 4.5Ghz then you are well for a normal safe temperature range prescription. Even intel weren't expecting some crazy chips which happen to be golden. So just because someone else's chip is comfortable at 1.5v for years without showing any signs of degradation doesn't mean the next closest will run just as well, it may break from the norm and run better at 1.6v.


----------



## TLM-610

Guys! I just dropped 5°C on my 4.5Ghz overclock by dropping the pll now @ 1.6v ... Awesome!!! Though I didn't do a screenie for it because am now interested in 4.8Ghz. Does 1.6v pll support 4.8Ghz in most scenarios?


----------



## SilentAD

Here's my Submission !


----------



## SDBolts619

I know the OP isn't currently updating the spreadsheets and everything, but here's my submission with a few close ups so you can actually see the important numbers... I hate squinting at other posts here trying to make out what their max temps were or what the VCore was...

















Plus, these will serve as a good frame of reference, as after reading about the De Lidding the Ivy Bridge without a razor blade method, I ordered myself some CL Ultra and when that comes in, the lid comes off. We'll see how much of a drop in temps I get delidded...

On a side note, the max temps you see here were inside the first 2 hours or so, when my 180mm fans were running at 700rpm. At that point I bumped them up to 1200rpm and I don't think the temps ever got much north of 72 afterwards. You can see the trend on the CoreTemp Graphing plugin...


----------



## Inacoma79

hey guys- I'm 4 hours away from a 24 hour Prime run @ 4.7. By the time I get home today I'll be nearing the 24hr mark.

My next question, is what's the process for OC'ing RAM? When I open the DRAM drop-down in my BIOS, I can pick from a series of speeds, do I leave it up to the motherboard to decided the voltages and timings, not sure what the are steps around OC'ing RAM using the trial and error method.

BTW I'm running 30nm Samsung RAM @ stock timing 1600 11-11-11-28 T2 @1.35V

Thanks


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> hey guys- I'm 4 hours away from a 24 hour Prime run @ 4.7. By the time I get home today I'll be nearing the 24hr mark.
> 
> My next question, is what's the process for OC'ing RAM? When I open the DRAM drop-down in my BIOS, I can pick from a series of speeds, do I leave it up to the motherboard to decided the voltages and timings, not sure what the are steps around OC'ing RAM using the trial and error method.
> 
> BTW I'm running 30nm Samsung RAM @ stock timing 1600 11-11-11-28 T2 @1.35V
> 
> Thanks


You can open up CPU-Z and when you go to the memory tab, it will show you various timings for different speeds along with the voltages. That is generally a good place to start


----------



## munaim1

Updated







Thank you all for participating


----------



## Lil-Diabo

I've posted a similar post in the Asrock guide, Been doing a Prime95 test for just under 24 hours and wanted to join this club.

Does it matter that the cores or "self tests" or workers are out of sync?
Thanks


----------



## Subut




----------



## Gronnie

Which version of Prime are you using? I'm pretty sure it should recognize an i5-3570K.


----------



## TLM-610

I also get that out of sync with prime even the latest with avx instruction sets, so I think what's important is that it you get 0 errors and 0 warnings but its weird to see 2 cores having done 1844 tests and passed while one has done 1808 test and the other trailing at 1772 tests all in the same time but all having passed.

I think reduction of pll voltage is working against my system, I am registering a high count of WHEA errors and reduce as I increase the voltage towards 1.8v and completely disappear at auto. I guess I will need a really strong cooler for my chip rather than work down the pll voltage. Who knows how to read exactly what auto setting voltage is?


----------



## Chunin

Hope this is enough info provided, i cant squeeze anything else with my 1680x1050 resolution.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Still running as we speak


----------



## Belial

Hey, so during a long 24+ hour prime95 test with prime95's priority manually set to 'above normal' in task manager, HWInfo crashed (this program has stopped responding, please close message). Is this a sign of instability, or just something that happens when you set the priority of p95 to above normal? I think I've seen this happen before with stuff, i mean like chrome won't really load up pages for example when p95 priority is at above normal. Just curious what you guys think.

Funny how my validation isn't listed on the club even though I did a more exhaustive test - using a digital multimeter to confirm voltage, 35+ hours of prime95 testing with max ram tested and above normal priority manually set, making sure there are no whea logger or whea 19 errors (and you can pass 24 hours p95 with .05v less if you ignore whea errors), and displayed way more system information like my VRM temps, timings, benchmarks, etc, all because I used a more modern and better temperature monitoring program like HWinfo instead of the outdated crap that is realtemp. What a joke.

I'm not saying results shouldn't be included if they lack information, I'd say the opposite, but I display my temperatures with way more information than realtemp does and that's grounds for not being in the club. god forbid you support good programs, let's stick to old, archaic programs that don't get updated and have zero support.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Hey, so during a long 24+ hour prime95 test with prime95's priority manually set to 'above normal' in task manager, HWInfo crashed (this program has stopped responding, please close message). Is this a sign of instability, or just something that happens when you set the priority of p95 to above normal? I think I've seen this happen before with stuff, i mean like chrome won't really load up pages for example when p95 priority is at above normal. Just curious what you guys think.
> 
> Funny how my validation isn't listed on the club even though I did a more exhaustive test - using a digital multimeter to confirm voltage, 35+ hours of prime95 testing with max ram tested and above normal priority manually set, making sure there are no whea logger or whea 19 errors (and you can pass 24 hours p95 with .05v less if you ignore whea errors), and displayed way more system information like my VRM temps, timings, benchmarks, etc, all because I used a more modern and better temperature monitoring program like HWinfo instead of the outdated crap that is realtemp. What a joke.
> 
> I'm not saying results shouldn't be included if they lack information, I'd say the opposite, but I display my temperatures with way more information than realtemp does and that's grounds for not being in the club. god forbid you support good programs, let's stick to old, archaic programs that don't get updated and have zero support.


Changing priority shouldn't really affect stability unless trying to do other things on the PC at the same time, but loading all cores & threads with prime96 at higher priority can make background services that need some clock cycles unhappy I suppose.
Realtemp does get updated, there was a new version fairly recently. For core temps it isn't necessarily better or worse than hwinfo, running both side by side everything is within a degree or 2.
Hwinfo does have more info, some is useful, some isn't. But more never hurts.


----------



## justanoldman

In my tests I didn't find using Prime at a higher priority found instabilities better than regular priority.

And the only way to go is Prime97 forget about that old Prime96 stuff.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Hey, so during a long 24+ hour prime95 test with prime95's priority manually set to 'above normal' in task manager, HWInfo crashed (this program has stopped responding, please close message). Is this a sign of instability, or just something that happens when you set the priority of p95 to above normal? I think I've seen this happen before with stuff, i mean like chrome won't really load up pages for example when p95 priority is at above normal. Just curious what you guys think.
> 
> Funny how my validation isn't listed on the club even though I did a more exhaustive test - using a digital multimeter to confirm voltage, 35+ hours of prime95 testing with max ram tested and above normal priority manually set, making sure there are no whea logger or whea 19 errors (and you can pass 24 hours p95 with .05v less if you ignore whea errors), and displayed way more system information like my VRM temps, timings, benchmarks, etc, all because I used a more modern and better temperature monitoring program like HWinfo instead of the outdated crap that is realtemp. What a joke.
> 
> I'm not saying results shouldn't be included if they lack information, I'd say the opposite, but I display my temperatures with way more information than realtemp does and that's grounds for not being in the club. god forbid you support good programs, let's stick to old, archaic programs that don't get updated and have zero support.
> 
> 
> 
> Changing priority shouldn't really affect stability unless trying to do other things on the PC at the same time, but loading all cores & threads with prime96 at higher priority can make background services that need some clock cycles unhappy I suppose.
> Realtemp does get updated, there was a new version fairly recently. For core temps it isn't necessarily better or worse than hwinfo, running both side by side everything is within a degree or 2.
> Hwinfo does have more info, some is useful, some isn't. But more never hurts.
Click to expand...

Hm, I don't know about that. It seems to me, that when raising priority, unstable overclocks will fail sooner, ie will fail in 10 minutes instead of 1 hour. I don't know if it really affects stability, I think that low and high priority will both fail in 24 hours if it' unstable, just a matter of when... but when logic would dictate if it fails sooner on high priority, what might fail at 30+ hours in low would fail within 24 on high. It shouldn't really affect stability, but there are certain background applications and such that will take priority over prime95 and that may be just enough to let an unstable system pass when it shouldn't.

Interestingly enough though, I've been testing a new ram overclock the last week and almost all of the instances where i get WHEA errors, is when I set prime95 to low priority and then watch youtube videos. It will still fail within 24 hours if unstable on it's own but watching youtube seems to get whea errors within an hour on unstable ram overclocks. Basically I think you really need to run a gamut of stuff to ensure full stability but I always set prime95 priority to above normal, i mean it won't hurt the stress test at all so why not, right? Then I simply drop the priority if I need to use the computer for a bit (like right now). Obviously 24 hours straight of prime95 with not touching the computer is best, but this way I can run 30-40+ hour tests in a practical manner, which I think is better than shorter, uninterrupted tests.

So yea, I'm thinking setting prime95 priority to above normal simply made hwinfo unhappy. But then again, anytime something works other than how it's supposed to work, is a sign of instability. I mean like if your video driver crashes during prime95, that's obviously instability.

realtemp (and coretemp, for that matter) are old, unsupported programs that don't display nearly as much information as hwinfo and other, better programs, and displays the exact same information as hwinfo does. It's silly to say you need to have realtemp pics up for validation - i can understand if certain programs aren't accepted but hwinfo shows all the same readings. They all read from the exact same sensor for temperature. hwinfo is a way better program than coretemp or realtemp. Even cpu-z is worse than hwinfo. the guy has a thread on this forum and responds to posts in a quick fashion, he updates constantly, why are we not supporting one of our own?

Realtemp, coretemp, hwinfo, hwmonitor, etc, they will all have the exact same temperature readings because they are reading from the same sensor. As for the other info that hwinfo gives, you can hide whatever you dont want to monitor. Hwinfo just includes way more information - your VRM temps, motherboard temps, your cpu, ram, vtt, igpu, wattage, power consumption, current, power in and out. Averages for all readings, it displays and does everything that coretemp (warning values, tray icons, logitech display), realtemp (temp only...), cpu-z (system info), hwmonitor, rivatuner, all do already. I dont need to convince everyone here how it's an all-inclusive program with way better support and features and is actually up to date, but it's silly that a validation won't be accepted because it uses a modern program instead of the program that was used years ago when the club was formed. even when ivy bridge came out realtemp was crap.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Just out of curiosity

How does setting prime95's priority affect the tests it is doing? Isn't the core and ram going to be used the same way and isn't the FFT size going to be the same?


----------



## FtW 420

I used to do the long runs or prime95 but never fiddled with priority, so not really sure how it might affect things.

For cpu-z it has been the standard for so long that it is pretty much grandfathered in as the accepted app for validation & showing current clocks & voltage. Other programs have the same info, but just aren't as universally accepted. Realtemp likely just has the same kind of acceptance.


----------



## Sumner Rol




----------



## Tribalinius

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2772356

I'm happy with this







.


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tribalinius*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2772356
> 
> I'm happy with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Your rig looks pretty boss


----------



## Tribalinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> Your rig looks pretty boss


Thank you very much, I'm quite happy with it hehe


----------



## Chunin

The temps are quite high for a water cooling solution. I get 4C more with my air cooler at that voltage with 4.5 Ghz.


----------



## Tribalinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> The temps are quite high for a water cooling solution. I get 4C more with my air cooler at that voltage with 4.5 Ghz.


Fans on my h80i are not spinning at 100%. I try to keep it between 45-50%~ so it doesn't sound like a jumbo jet on a runaway. It's a living room pc after all! That's why temps are so high.


----------



## Chunin

Fair enough. I just assumed people set their fans to anything between 80 - 100% when stress testing because that is what i always do, hehe.


----------



## netminder1976

My attempt....



After stopping workers:



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2772923

Edit: Figured out the screenshots.... to the LEFT of the paperclip.... not the paperclip


----------



## Chunin

Them temps... i envy you so much


----------



## Tribalinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Fair enough. I just assumed people set their fans to anything between 80 - 100% when stress testing because that is what i always do, hehe.


When I told my g/f I would do test running at 100% I was greeted by her "I double dare you m..." stare







In a very democratic way (read: I was about to end up on the couch for the week!), it was decided that it would run at 50% max! Yup, that's her special week this week haha







.


----------



## Chunin

Well your PC isnt going anywhere... your GF on the other hand... Guess that was a wise choice hehe.


----------



## Qlix

pretty sure i forgot mobo info... whatever. this should be enough lol


----------



## munaim1

Spreadsheet updated.

Sumner Rol & netminder1976 please download an AVX version of prime95. You should find a download link in the first post.

Thank you all for participating.


----------



## Chunin

Thanks for all your hard work youve put in keeping this thing alive.


----------



## netminder1976

okay, here is my second attempt





After workers stopped


----------



## munaim1

Updated


----------



## netminder1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Updated


My mistake... I forgot to mention that I am delidded. Thanks for adding me.


----------



## TLM-610

I read a post one or two pages back and let me get this straight guys.. Whea logger errors are Ram more than cpu juice related?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> I read a post one or two pages back and let me get this straight guys.. Whea logger errors are Ram more than cpu juice related?


whoa whoa whoa....... wut


----------



## duckfandan

Here is mine



I tried going to 4.6 but my temps were over 85 degrees at 1.23 volts. I have a Noctua NH-D14 CPU cooler, but am not having luck keeping my temps down. I see others on the list with much higher overclocks and vCORE settings using the same cooler, but getting better cooling. Does anyone know why that is? I feel like my CPU is capable of a lot more than 4.5 MHz because I was able to do it at such a low voltage, but my cooler isn't working well enough to push it further.........Any suggestions?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckfandan*
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> I tried going to 4.6 but my temps were over 85 degrees at 1.23 volts. I have a Noctua NH-D14 CPU cooler, but am not having luck keeping my temps down. I see others on the list with much higher overclocks and vCORE settings using the same cooler, but getting better cooling. Does anyone know why that is? I feel like my CPU is capable of a lot more than 4.5 MHz because I was able to do it at such a low voltage, but my cooler isn't working well enough to push it further.........Any suggestions?


If you think you have a good candidate for higher clocks at lower voltages and you're limited by temps there's one option: cut the lid off and remove the temp barrier.


----------



## Qlix

Double


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckfandan*
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> I tried going to 4.6 but my temps were over 85 degrees at 1.23 volts. I have a Noctua NH-D14 CPU cooler, but am not having luck keeping my temps down. I see others on the list with much higher overclocks and vCORE settings using the same cooler, but getting better cooling. Does anyone know why that is? I feel like my CPU is capable of a lot more than 4.5 MHz because I was able to do it at such a low voltage, but my cooler isn't working well enough to push it further.........Any suggestions?


How much time have you spent trying to reseat the cooler and try different TIM amounts or application process to optimize the cooling? It can take a few hours of testing to make sure you have a good cooler install and proper TIM amount.

Unfortunately the only way to get really good temps with an Ivy chip is to delid. You seem to have a good chip there, I would estimate you could do 4.8 in the 1.37-1.38 area. Some Ivy chips have a particularly poor glue application from Intel and that keeps the IHS from making good contact with the die. You could have one of these chips and thus your temps are worse than average no matter what cooling you use, but you should try to get a better cooler and TIM installation to see if you can improve.

If you really want to go higher then delidding is your only option, but even with the new hammer and vise method I am not sure I would recommend it unless you can afford a new chip should the worst happen. It is not like 4.5 is a bad overclock or anything.

Delidding:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club
http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> whoa whoa whoa....... wut


[

Errr read the quote below especially where the font is in bold & by juice I means volts not something that can make you crazy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Hm, I don't know about that. It seems to me, that when raising priority, unstable overclocks will fail sooner, ie will fail in 10 minutes instead of 1 hour. I don't know if it really affects stability, I think that low and high priority will both fail in 24 hours if it' unstable, just a matter of when... but when logic would dictate if it fails sooner on high priority, what might fail at 30+ hours in low would fail within 24 on high. It shouldn't really affect stability, but there are certain background applications and such that will take priority over prime95 and that may be just enough to let an unstable system pass when it shouldn't.
> 
> Interestingly enough though, I've been testing a new ram overclock the last week and almost all of the instances where i get WHEA errors, is when I set prime95 to low priority and then watch youtube videos. It will still fail within 24 hours if unstable on it's own but watching youtube *seems to get whea errors within an hour on unstable ram overclocks*. Basically I think you really need to run a gamut of stuff to ensure full stability but I always set prime95 priority to above normal, i mean it won't hurt the stress test at all so why not, right? Then I simply drop the priority if I need to use the computer for a bit (like right now). Obviously 24 hours straight of prime95 with not touching the computer is best, but this way I can run 30-40+ hour tests in a practical manner, which I think is better than shorter, uninterrupted tests.
> 
> So yea, I'm thinking setting prime95 priority to above normal simply made hwinfo unhappy. But then again, anytime something works other than how it's supposed to work, is a sign of instability. I mean like if your video driver crashes during prime95, that's obviously instability.
> 
> realtemp (and coretemp, for that matter) are old, unsupported programs that don't display nearly as much information as hwinfo and other, better programs, and displays the exact same information as hwinfo does. It's silly to say you need to have realtemp pics up for validation - i can understand if certain programs aren't accepted but hwinfo shows all the same readings. They all read from the exact same sensor for temperature. hwinfo is a way better program than coretemp or realtemp. Even cpu-z is worse than hwinfo. the guy has a thread on this forum and responds to posts in a quick fashion, he updates constantly, why are we not supporting one of our own?
> 
> Realtemp, coretemp, hwinfo, hwmonitor, etc, they will all have the exact same temperature readings because they are reading from the same sensor. As for the other info that hwinfo gives, you can hide whatever you dont want to monitor. Hwinfo just includes way more information - your VRM temps, motherboard temps, your cpu, ram, vtt, igpu, wattage, power consumption, current, power in and out. Averages for all readings, it displays and does everything that coretemp (warning values, tray icons, logitech display), realtemp (temp only...), cpu-z (system info), hwmonitor, rivatuner, all do already. I dont need to convince everyone here how it's an all-inclusive program with way better support and features and is actually up to date, but it's silly that a validation won't be accepted because it uses a modern program instead of the program that was used years ago when the club was formed. even when ivy bridge came out realtemp was crap.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckfandan*
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> I tried going to 4.6 but my temps were over 85 degrees at 1.23 volts. I have a Noctua NH-D14 CPU cooler, but am not having luck keeping my temps down. I see others on the list with much higher overclocks and vCORE settings using the same cooler, but getting better cooling. Does anyone know why that is? I feel like my CPU is capable of a lot more than 4.5 MHz because I was able to do it at such a low voltage, but my cooler isn't working well enough to push it further.........Any suggestions?


What are your ambient temperatures?


----------



## duckfandan

68-70 degrees


----------



## bmost88

Super Stable...unless you think 31.5 hours isnt enough


----------



## Epynom

I'm very happy with the voltages and temps that I got. I'm planning on taking it further, I feel like I have a lot of headroom with this chip but, this is good for now. I'm ready for battle!


----------



## Belial

51 hours of prime95 custom blend passed, no whea errors.
[email protected]
VTT/IMC/[email protected] .990/.865/1.7v
4x2gb RAM (2 different kits of 2x2gb PSC XDZ, 996902=2000CL7 + 996826=1600CL6, mushkin enhanced ridgeback blackline) at 2200mhz CL8-11-8-27-80 1T 1.75v
Z77X-UD5H 1.1 F15R
Rosewill Capstone 550m
Delidded with CLU/CLU
NH-D14, 85*C Max warm room


----------



## SDBolts619

After I finished up my cabling and sleeving project, I bumped up the OC on my rig to 4.8ghz @ 1.400 VCore. Ran P95 for 11 hours and when I came back, found that one worker had stopped a couple of hours in and had a couple of WHEA errors. Temps never even hit 80 though. I'm pretty confident that 1.405-1.410 VCore would make it 24/7 stable. The only question is whether or not there are any adverse long term effects to running the VCore that high...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> After I finished up my cabling and sleeving project, I bumped up the OC on my rig to 4.8ghz @ 1.400 VCore. Ran P95 for 11 hours and when I came back, found that one worker had stopped a couple of hours in and had a couple of WHEA errors. Temps never even hit 80 though. I'm pretty confident that 1.405-1.410 VCore would make it 24/7 stable. The only question is whether or not there are any adverse long term effects to running the VCore that high...


I am running 1.41v is both my machines, one 4.8, the other 5.0 and I don't believe it will be an issue for a three year upgrade cycle. Like you my testing temps are below 80c so that helps a lot because you normal day to day temps should be less than 60c max. If you run your machine 100% of the time maxing it out on folding, rendering, or something else then I would assume you are taking more risk that way, but I would bet you would still be ok.


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I am running 1.41v is both my machines, one 4.8, the other 5.0 and I don't believe it will be an issue for a three year upgrade cycle. Like you my testing temps are below 80c so that helps a lot because you normal day to day temps should be less than 60c max. If you run your machine 100% of the time maxing it out on folding, rendering, or something else then I would assume you are taking more risk that way, but I would bet you would still be ok.


Great response - just was I was hoping for. And no, my machine doesn't do folding or anything similar. It's pretty much a gaming box, so it's either on and gaming or off completely...

I wonder if there would be any sort of noticeable difference in performance between 4.5ghz and 4.8ghz....


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Great response - just was I was hoping for. And no, my machine doesn't do folding or anything similar. It's pretty much a gaming box, so it's either on and gaming or off completely...
> 
> I wonder if there would be any sort of noticeable difference in performance between 4.5ghz and 4.8ghz....


During benches it definitely make a difference, if you are having fun trying to work your way up one of the top 30 lists around here. It will also make an expected difference if you are doing something computational, e.g. a 10% oc will make the computations about 10% faster.

For basic stuff I doubt it would make much difference. If you end up with some powerful gpus and oc them then a chip can bottle neck them without a reasonable oc. But for your 1.41v or so and 4.8, you should be able to do 4.7 at around 1.35v which is definitely safe and your temps will drop even more.

So basically I think you are fine with 4.8, but if you are in any way worried at all then I would find the min vCore for 4.7 and go with that 24/7.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epynom*
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with the voltages and temps that I got. I'm planning on taking it further, I feel like I have a lot of headroom with this chip but, this is good for now. I'm ready for battle!


How did this guy get these colors? I am unable to do this, there's certain things that you can't change teh color of and I've tried so much. Like, in his task manager, the blue boxes/lines around some of the stuff, I can't get, and wher eit says applications/processes/services/performance, I can't change that from white...


----------



## Lukas026

Add me to the club guys









I can get better results but I am running all my fans at 50 % speed. Love the silence









With all my fans maxed out I can manage about 4.8 Ghz @ 1.45V and temps below 95C


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

seems everyone has a better chip than me







i've gotten no luck on sandy or ivy

took about 1.49 to get stable on 4.7GHz with 3/5 LLC for me








had about 1.45-1.46 with 4/5 LLC but i'm no fan of vcore spikes

seems I'll enjoy 4.5GHz @ 1.35v 3/5 LLC ( if anyone sees this as an upgrade to their chip I will gladly sell to you





















)


----------



## mfranco702

ok Im joining after 21 Hrs of prime,


----------



## 2slick4u

http://valid.canardpc.com/2797434

VCORE=1.245V


----------



## Chunin

?


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> ?


just validating my overclock


----------



## 2slick4u

Add me 12hr stable custom blend


----------



## Chunin

Now we are talking i was confused by your first post. You are missing the screenshot of the task manager and the CPU batch number tho. But its up to the guy who is in charge of this thread. Good job nonetheless.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Now we are talking i was confused by your first post. You are missing the screenshot of the task manager and the CPU batch number tho. But its up to the guy who is in charge of this thread. Good job nonetheless.


Oh shoot







I forgot. But thanks I'm quite happy to achieve this speed with the voltage


----------



## Agoniizing

Add me 13hr Prime Blend


----------



## h3llRaiz3r

Hi,

I'd like to ask for some advice... can someone help me with overclocking using a Gigabyte UP7 board. I've read Sin's guide and i "think" i've managed to get it stable at a modest 4.3GHz overclock. I can pass 20 runs of IBT on Maximum but I cannot seem to make P95 stable. The application itself freezes with, "prime95 application has stopped working".

Using an offset of -0.0350, I can do 4.3GHz with a 1.164v CPU-Z readout and pass 20runs of IBT (I only need 1.152v on manual, LLC at Turbo). I tried upping the volts to 1.172v until 1.242v but P95 still stops working just after an hour of running a custom blend with 90% my ram. Going beyond that my temps hit about mid 80's. LLC is set to standard, PWM Control at eXm perf, Vcore response FAST, C3/C6 disabled, C1E/EIST enabled, RAM is at XMP. The rest is on Auto.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## h3llRaiz3r

edited: double post... sorry.


----------



## sdmodified

after a year at 4.2ghz I decided to push it up to 4.5... Just got bored I guess....

anyway, ran prime blend for 24 hours and looking good
ASrock Extreme 4 settings
Turbo Voltage at +.035
CPU Voltage at +.005

fyi.... one core hit 86 but my room got way too hot!!! it hit over 80 in New Jersey today and my office must have heated up to close to 90 degrees. It is hot as hell in here still, if I had known i would have turned on my AC...



Edit: this data has been proven irrelevant. using prime 95 27.9 I am throwing off way more heat! (Even with the AC on) Back to the old drawing board.....


----------



## justanoldman

^Just an FYI, you need to use 27.9 Prime95.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Please update my entry in the spreadsheet when you get a gap. My new stable is 5.1


martin how long have you been running that vcore?
any degradation on your chip?


----------



## Agoniizing

Turns out im stable with 1.41vcore still at 4.8GHz.


----------



## sdmodified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^Just an FYI, you need to use 27.9 Prime95.


never realized that 27.9 was the standard.... Out of curiosity, does it really make any difference?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmodified*
> 
> never realized that 27.9 was the standard.... Out of curiosity, does it really make any difference?


Yes, it stresses it more and added AVX instruction sets. Not saying it will make a world of difference but it definitely could make a small one to better ensure stability.


----------



## sdmodified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yes, it stresses it more and added AVX instruction sets. Not saying it will make a world of difference but it definitely could make a small one to better ensure stability.


27.9 has actually made a huge! difference in the amount of heat being generated. It really pushes these chips hells alot harder! Thanks for informing me to the difference. I am back at it trying to get vcore down more now.....


----------



## Dhalmel

Finally took the time to do a 24 hour Prime95 stability run.
The CPU is NOT delided, I don't want to risk destroying something.
CPU is a old batch, kinda envious seeing all of these newer batch chips doing so much better in the terms of temps and voltages.


Temps stayed in the mid and lower 70s for the most part, it only really got hot with that killer 8 & 10 FFT size length. Pretty satisfied with everything excluding the ram not being stable at 2133, it needs to be 1.6v to get there instead of it's rated 1.5v spec.


----------



## Chunin

Heh, silly Windows 8 Task Manager... I was like, what? 5.7 Ghz? Then i looked at the CPU-Z screen and was


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Heh, silly Windows 8 Task Manager... I was like, what? 5.7 Ghz? Then i looked at the CPU-Z screen and was


Yeah I laugh at it everytime, "I wish". It gives the correct read even when the cpu is at stock settings.


----------



## neofury

Here are my results *yawn* exhausted, got up to do the screenies and I'm hoping I didn't stupidly forget something. Let me know if there's any way I can improve the screenies for my next go at it, going to reduce LCC from ultra since in my bios it's only set to 1.255v




When I get my phanteks I'll re-test using this exact OC (saved profile on my mobo) and I'll do it again and post my temps. Should be pretty awesome to see if the money spent was worth it or not.


----------



## litoralis

Can I get some suggestions on what settings to try for 2200 for 24/7 stable?



Asus P8z77-v Pro

i5-3570k @ 4.5Ghz
1.21v
4x120mm Radiator

4 x 4GB
Samsung 2x4Gb Low Voltage DDR3 1600 kit @ 2000
9-10-10-28 1T
1.575v
Swizzle Enabled
Extreme DRAM Profile
All others at Default

Looking for a 24/7 stable solution.

I didn't win the lottery with my i5-3570k, I can not get it to post at 4.6 Ghz more than 1 time out of 7, no matter what the voltage.
I can not get this RAM stable at anything higher, can anyone offer me some suggestions on ways forward.

Failed at 2133 10-11-11-27-1T 1.6v
Failed at 2200 10-11-11-28-1T 1.6v
Failed at 2200 11-12-12-31-1T 1.62v

Running out of ideas. However, I bought these on sale so for about US$90, I'm doing alright for 16GB of 2000 at 1.575v .


----------



## justanoldman

Litoralis,
Don't know much about ocing ram, but I would suggest this thread for those questions:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1335977/samsung-miracle-memory-club

You don't want to mix chip and ram ocs if you are having any trouble. You saying you can't get 4.6 to work but you are stable at 4.5 with 1.2v (which is better than average by the way) make me think you might have some issues. I would put the ram at stock settings, get your chip oc stable using the guide below, then go back to ocing the ram.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## neofury

Isn't ram overclocking negligible since you end up trading off timings and thus, most benchmarks show it's basically the same scores but you're adding more volts?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Isn't ram overclocking negligible since you end up trading off timings and thus, most benchmarks show it's basically the same scores but you're adding more volts?


Not necessarily, some ram can be overclocked nicely from stock and get better benchmark scores, the club I posted above is an example of that. But you are correct than sometimes peple just increase speed but loosen the timings for not much benefit, that is why they have to run benchmarks with every change to see if it is better. Some ram doesn't oc well at all.

In real life you won't really notice much of a difference but if you buy 2400 ram vs 1600 ram your benchmark score will be higher. It is just that ram, at stock or oced, that has any problems at all can play havoc with your chip oc. That is why it is better to leave ram at stock, run memtest86+ overnight to make sure it is ok, get your chip oc stable, then worry about any ram oc.


----------



## Koniakki

Hello guys I have the ability to buy another 3770k from the 3 below batches. I couldn't find any info on them.

Any info on them or any recommendations? Thanks.

L221B372
L245C797
3246C531


----------



## Spin Cykle

It seems everyone brags how good there Ivy Bridges are... I'm here to say mine is terrible. 1.32 volts 100% stable at 4.5ghz ...... 1.36v @ 4.6hhz and 1.40v @ 4.7ghz







Temps are good becuase of a custom WC loop but I feel like i lost the silicon lottery this time around.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> It seems everyone brags how good there Ivy Bridges are... I'm here to say mine is terrible. 1.32 volts 100% stable at 4.5ghz ...... 1.36v @ 4.6hhz and 1.40v @ 4.7ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are good becuase of a custom WC loop but I feel like i lost the silicon lottery this time around.


Well, I think that people with poor overclockers would not post in this thread so that would skew the averages. I had a 3770k that needed 1.33v for 4.5, and I have seen others with worse than that. So while your 1.32v is high, there are others with worse.

It is just luck. I purchased three 3770k from the same store within weeks of each other. One good, one bad, and one about average.

However your 1.4v for 4.7, if that is 24/7 stable, is actually not bad. My chips needed another .06v to move up, so it would have taken 1.44v for 4.7 for me if I had your [email protected] chip.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> It seems everyone brags how good there Ivy Bridges are... I'm here to say mine is terrible. 1.32 volts 100% stable at 4.5ghz ...... 1.36v @ 4.6hhz and 1.40v @ 4.7ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are good becuase of a custom WC loop but I feel like i lost the silicon lottery this time around.


At least you've got the custom WC loop all setup and ready to go. You could likely push it further than most people to begin with. Remember like justanoldman said, most of the people looking to join this club are likely people who got good chips or do have insane WC setups. You could always flip your 3770K for another one potentially.

By the way I posted my results here but haven't been added yet, did I do something wrong or is the OP just away?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> By the way I posted my results here but haven't been added yet, did I do something wrong or is the OP just away?


The op rarely updates the spreadsheet. He was away for months, and I assumed the thread would not be updated again, then he came back. He is posting again now, I would suggest sending him a pm and ask if he could update it.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> The op rarely updates the spreadsheet. He was away for months, and I assumed the thread would not be updated again, then he came back. He is posting again now, I would suggest sending him a pm and ask if he could update it.


Tried PM but no answer. It's all good though it's no rush, I'm planning on pushing the chip more and adding more runs anyways.



Above is my most recent test with my new Phanteks + TY-143's. As you can see, the temps dropped significantly and I still haven't delidded yet









Also as you can see, I haven't hit those max temps shown since 20 minutes into my run. Been hitting 65-70 stable with occasional but relatively rare spikes up to 79-80ish. I'm pretty happy with the results thus far.


----------



## justanoldman

Since Haswell is pretty similar to Ivy, what about making this the Ivy & Haswell stability club? It would be nice to have the data in the same place to compare.

This thread is not very active at all anymore, so the op may not be paying much attention, but if we get Haswell in here that would bring in new activity.

What do you guys think?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Since Haswell is pretty similar to Ivy, what about making this the Ivy & Haswell stability club? It would be nice to have the data in the same place to compare.
> 
> This thread is not very active at all anymore, so the op may not be paying much attention, but if we get Haswell in here that would bring in new activity.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I agree. I'd love to see the comparisons in peoples voltages/temps/clocks all in one thread


----------



## rpg711

Well I couldn't not use my computer for another hour. Was wondering if my game crashes and frame stutter was due to my cpu\mem oc so I ran a 90% custom overnight. Guess something's screwed with sli grr.


----------



## derfer

Based on my 4.8ghz voltage (1.328v) and temps (90c peak) I'm confident I could hit 5 ghz stable if I delid, but I'd be in the 1.425v or more range to do it. Whats the consensus for endurance in that voltage range?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Based on my 4.8ghz voltage (1.328v) and temps (90c peak) I'm confident I could hit 5 ghz stable if I delid, but I'd be in the 1.425v or more range to do it. Whats the consensus for endurance in that voltage range?


I run 1.41v on both my chips 24/7. From all I have read, you should be safe up to 1.5v, but everything over 1.4v gets a little risker for inducing undo electromigration. I would not recommend going over 1.4v unless you have really good temps, and you don't stress the machine 24/7. Unless of course you are not worried about the chip degrading in less than three years.

I would guess you would need 1.44v or so, but that assumes you don't hit the wall before you reach 5.0. You might also need higher end cooling coupled with delidding to keep your temps low.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer*
> 
> Based on my 4.8ghz voltage (1.328v) and temps (90c peak) I'm confident I could hit 5 ghz stable if I delid, but I'd be in the 1.425v or more range to do it. Whats the consensus for endurance in that voltage range?


Right now I think for me 4.8ghz is my peak prior to delid as well. 1.305v at 4.8ghz stable for 9 hours (stupid windows update rebooted me)

Right now I'm trying 1.295v to see if that is also stable at 4.8ghz. I'll just keep reducing until it can't handle it anymore and then switch to offset. I was wondering the same thing about the 1.4 to 1.5 range. I do plan to delid but I was think by using offset it should be able to handle it since it isn't fixed at 1.4+ all the time. My temps too are hitting 88c on the hottest core, could be more as I didn't get to see it, PC restarted


----------



## kgtuning

I've been at 5 ghz @ 1.445 volts for almost a year and I haven't seen any need to increase voltage. My delidded 3770K still behaves like it did last year... 65-70 C at load depending on amb...ie Prime 95.


----------



## justanoldman

I just sent a PM to Munaim1, the thread owner and the site’s Intel Editor. I asked if he would like to open this thread to Haswell, and if he didn’t have time to update it regularly to have someone take it over. We will see what he says.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Isn't ram overclocking negligible since you end up trading off timings and thus, most benchmarks show it's basically the same scores but you're adding more volts?


benchmarks sure, but gaming and different scenarios you will have more bandwidth
you cant compare 800mhz cas 9 with 1000mhz cas 11 the latency wont measuer the same


----------



## Xyrrath

Just quickly tested my replacement 3770k (my old one had IHS problems and couldnt boot over 4,6ghz)

4,9ghz boot on 1.25V (didnt test prime as I will never use this overclock on a daily base)

Currently I am running a overclock test:

4,7Ghz
1.168Volts
Corsair H100i

lets hope it runs stable


----------



## neofury

I just did a stable prime95 run at 4.8ghz 1.3v bios.



Now I'm trying a 12hr offset run. With offset it seems to actually be running 0.08v lower in windows and spikes up to the 1.320 I was having in windows with my 1.3v

No way I'm lowering LLC though, cause I know the stability of my chip relies on LLC greatly.


----------



## OmarCCX

I tried taking my 3570k further from 4.5ghz @ 1.25. I went all the way up to 1.310 and still couldn't get 4.6ghz stable. I hit a wall, and I'm not even going to bother.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmarCCX*
> 
> I tried taking my 3570k further from 4.5ghz @ 1.25. I went all the way up to 1.310 and still couldn't get 4.6ghz stable. I hit a wall, and I'm not even going to bother.


Had that issue aswell with the cpu i RMA'd didnt go further then 4,6 no matter what voltage i gave it. But i guess the CPU gods listened to my prayers and gave me this awsome baby


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmarCCX*
> 
> I tried taking my 3570k further from 4.5ghz @ 1.25. I went all the way up to 1.310 and still couldn't get 4.6ghz stable. I hit a wall, and I'm not even going to bother.


On the average you need 0.06V for every 100 Mhz but once you go higher i believe more might be needed.If it boots into windows but fails Prime 95 you probably need a little more than that to get it stable, of course if the temps allow for higher voltage.


----------



## OmarCCX

I'll try pushing it further if I'm bored enough. Overclocking requires a good amount of time.


----------



## neofury

And here's my 0.13v offset for 4.8ghz, stable as well:



Next up is 4.9ghz, I'm hoping I won't need much more voltage







Also hoping this damn 200hr cure period pays off LOL


----------



## Dragoss91

I found a 3770k platinum chip that does 4.5ghz with 1.14 linx stable , but is it really worths over the 2500k at 4.8ghz ?


----------



## Arkaridge

*uh. forgot to quote. Havn't been on forums for ages.*


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoss91*
> 
> I found a 3770k platinum chip that does 4.5ghz with 1.14 linx stable , but is it really worths over the 2500k at 4.8ghz ?


If it managed 4.5Ghz at 1.14v, it should be able to reach much higher. Around 4.8 or even 5Ghz. At those speeds, it's easily better than the 2500k and definitely worth while. Very nice chip!


----------



## error-id10t

I've got a weird chip, I don't really mind it though.

4.6G @ 1.22v so all WHEA errors disappear. 4.7G @ 1.28v same story, 4.8G @ 1.33v same story but then 4.9G doesn't appear reachable. Gave up after trying 1.42v. I'm happy with 4.7G but found it odd that from there only few more giggles is unreachable no matter what (it boots no problems even with much less volts but won't run anything completely successfully).

Take my 2600k for comparison: 4.6G @ 1.43v which is piss-poor but it ran benches etc fine 5.1G @ 1.54v.


----------



## pzed

Spec:

3570K CPU
P8Z77-V Deluxe Motherboard
16GB RAM @1600MHz RAM
560Ti 448 core

100 x 44 = 4.4GHZ

vCore = 1.210V
PLL voltage = 1.65000V

Everything else standard settings for overclock.

Getting temps around 70 with Prime95.
I also tested extensively in Battlefield 3 on high settings and get cpu temps around 60

Using Hyper 212 Evo cooler.

Fans settings in bios:

Front Lower on standard setting.
Front Upper on silent setting.
Rear Exhaust on standard setting.
Top Exhaust on silent setting.

Don't need/want to go higher.

Are these numbers ok?

.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've got a weird chip, I don't really mind it though.
> 
> 4.6G @ 1.22v so all WHEA errors disappear. 4.7G @ 1.28v same story, 4.8G @ 1.33v same story but then 4.9G doesn't appear reachable. Gave up after trying 1.42v. I'm happy with 4.7G but found it odd that from there only few more giggles is unreachable no matter what (it boots no problems even with much less volts but won't run anything completely successfully).
> 
> Take my 2600k for comparison: 4.6G @ 1.43v which is piss-poor but it ran benches etc fine 5.1G @ 1.54v.


Have you enabled pll overvoltage? It sounds like you've reached a point where you may need to disable some C-states or used Fixed Voltage to go further. I had a similar experience with my chip.


----------



## error-id10t

It could be C states, didn't try without them. I only use fixed voltage with them enabled - tried PLL overvoltage on/off, no difference. I've only had it for a week to play around with so for now I'm happy maybe later on when the urge to de-lid happens I might get angry it can't do more lol.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've got a weird chip, I don't really mind it though.
> 
> 4.6G @ 1.22v so all WHEA errors disappear. 4.7G @ 1.28v same story, 4.8G @ 1.33v same story but then 4.9G doesn't appear reachable. Gave up after trying 1.42v. I'm happy with 4.7G but found it odd that from there only few more giggles is unreachable no matter what (it boots no problems even with much less volts but won't run anything completely successfully).
> 
> Take my 2600k for comparison: 4.6G @ 1.43v which is piss-poor but it ran benches etc fine 5.1G @ 1.54v.


Your voltage and stepping seem normal, and you have an above average chip. The only thing that seems a bit off is hitting the wall a little early. Looks like you are on an Asus mobo, so I would recommend the guide in the thread below if you have not read it already:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## Xyrrath

Doing my 12 hour run on this atm

http://valid.canardpc.com/2833848

Wish me luck


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Doing my 12 hour run on this atm
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2833848
> 
> Wish me luck


dat voltage
I'm jealous.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Your voltage and stepping seem normal, and you have an above average chip. The only thing that seems a bit off is hitting the wall a little early. Looks like you are on an Asus mobo, so I would recommend the guide in the thread below if you have not read it already:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


imo anything under 1.3v for 4.5 is a good chip.
to call that above average i feel is an understatement, most chips do require more volts but people tend to call them "bad chips" as if theres more low voltage IB's than high


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> imo anything under 1.3v for 4.5 is a good chip.
> to call that above average i feel is an understatement, most chips do require more volts but people tend to call them "bad chips" as if theres more low voltage IB's than high


People can believe whatever they want to believe. After examining quite a bit of data, I can say the average Ivy take approximately 1.25v for 4.5 to be stable. A good Ivy chip can do it below 1.15v, a bad Ivy chip needs over 1.35v. That said, there is quite a large distribution in the data, the skewness and kurtosis would hardly be referred to as normal.


----------



## pzed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzed*
> 
> Spec:
> 
> 3570K CPU
> P8Z77-V Deluxe Motherboard
> 16GB RAM @1600MHz RAM
> 560Ti 448 core
> 
> 100 x 44 = 4.4GHZ
> 
> vCore = 1.210V
> PLL voltage = 1.65000V
> 
> Everything else standard settings for overclock.
> 
> Getting temps around 70 with Prime95.
> I also tested extensively in Battlefield 3 on high settings and get cpu temps around 60
> 
> Using Hyper 212 Evo cooler.
> 
> Fans settings in bios:
> 
> Front Lower on standard setting.
> Front Upper on silent setting.
> Rear Exhaust on standard setting.
> Top Exhaust on silent setting.
> 
> Don't need/want to go higher.
> 
> Are these numbers ok?
> 
> .


I was playing Battlefield 3, and my textures started going bad. Checker board effect. Purplish textures. However, my temps were ok. After a few minutes my game crashed with message saying my ping is too high. But I don't think the ping has anything to do with giving corrupt graphics or crashing.

Never had this problem before overclocking so I doubt it's graphics drivers or anything else.

Should I increase my voltage a bit?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzed*
> 
> I was playing Battlefield 3, and my textures started going bad. Checker board effect. Purplish textures. However, my temps were ok. After a few minutes my game crashed with message saying my ping is too high. But I don't think the ping has anything to do with giving corrupt graphics or crashing.
> 
> Never had this problem before overclocking so I doubt it's graphics drivers or anything else.
> 
> Should I increase my voltage a bit?


Are you using 320.18 drivers for your gpu? If so you may be having an issue like those here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1399104/mc-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-is-damaging-gpus

Do a complete uninstall if you are on that one then try 314.22. Here is how to do a complete uninstall of Nvidia drivers:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers

If that doesn't apply to you, then you can put your chip back to defaults and test if you still have the issue. By the way, did you use the oc settings from the guide below or something else?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## pzed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Are you using 320.18 drivers for your gpu? If so you may be having an issue like those here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1399104/mc-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-is-damaging-gpus
> 
> Do a complete uninstall if you are on that one then try 314.22. Here is how to do a complete uninstall of Nvidia drivers:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers


Yes I'm using 320.18. I will revert to 314.22 after doing a complete uninstall like in that guide and see what happens.

I've only experienced the graphics problem once after two days of playing since I've overclocked and never before. I was playing an intense round in the game when the corrupt graphics suddenly appeared. I carried on playing since I didn't want to lose my position on the scoreboard but the game crashed after a few minutes. I went back into the game and played for 30 minutes more and there wasn't any problems this time.
Quote:


> If that doesn't apply to you, then you can put your chip back to defaults and test if you still have the issue. By the way, did you use the oc settings from the guide below or something else?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


Yes I followed the OC guide from that link.

If the graphics issue persists using 314.22 drivers as well, I will test the game on default bios settings.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> People can believe whatever they want to believe. After examining quite a bit of data, I can say the average Ivy take approximately 1.25v for 4.5 to be stable. A good Ivy chip can do it below 1.15v, a bad Ivy chip needs over 1.35v. That said, there is quite a large distribution in the data, the skewness and kurtosis would hardly be referred to as normal.


Everyones entitled to an opinion








in which I will add to yours with mine.. a ivy chip that can do 4.5ghz under 1.15v is AMAZING


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Everyones entitled to an opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in which I will add to yours with mine.. a ivy chip that can do 4.5ghz under 1.15v is AMAZING


Tw33k just posted in the delidded club that he has one that does 4.8 at <1.2v, now that sounds pretty amazing. My good chip needs 1.29v for 4.8.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Tw33k just posted in the delidded club that he has one that does 4.8 at <1.2v, now that sounds pretty amazing. My good chip needs 1.29v for 4.8.


that insane! i know any Ivy Bridge owner would be more than happy with either of those chip


----------



## Xyrrath

Something went wrong.

Prime decided not to see my hyperthreads after 8 hours, Older version never had this issue. Any1 know what is causing this error?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Tw33k just posted in the delidded club that he has one that does 4.8 at <1.2v, now that sounds pretty amazing. My good chip needs 1.29v for 4.8.


I need 1.3 for 4.8, but it is stable and I think I could maybe do it with 1.295v, I'm not sure because 9 hours into my run windows update screwed me! Then at 1.29v it did crash at some point (forget when).

1.29v for 4.8ghz would be awesome. I'm probably just going to stick with 1.3v for 4.8 until I delid, then I'll push for 4.9 and 5.0.

I need roughly 1.35v for 4.9ghz tho and it runs way too hot.


----------



## Koniakki

Guys does 1 or 2 bent CPU socket pins make the CPU to require more Voltage etc? Just asking, because 1 pin was bent and I carefully put it back in its place.


----------



## Dragoss91

I don't think the cpu works without a pin , or at least pins are not related to voltage changes , but you can think about imperfect contact surface , wich I also think is impossible .

Maybe is your weather , I don't think my PC with OC settings is same stable as 2 months ago , when ambiental temp was lower with 10-12 degree .


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

So after scratching my head for countless hours/days/weeks i think i've finally come to terms with something. I got a pretty horrible 3770k chip. From what i understand you do not want to see WHEA parity errors in the event manager.

My current OC is 4.6GHz @ 1.360v, with a garbage H100 cooler (going real loop soon), and i max out at about 76c on Prime95. around 95c on IBT with a custom run.

I can run 4.5GHz @ around 1.320v.

My question is, Should i have really had to jump that much in voltage just to get a stable 4.6GHz without parity errors?

x46 Multiplier
CPU PLL 1.5v (for less heat)
Ultra High LLC (75%)
Power Phase Mode (Extreme)

If i lower my current voltage of 1.360v at all, i get parity errors in the event manager running stress tests. Did i just get a really bad chip? Or is there anything i can change in my bios to remedy this situation and possibly get me to a lower voltage.

Or do parity errors even matter that much? And if so what is the worst case scenario getting them constantly? BSOD?
---
If my settings are really off. Can you recommend what i should have my voltage LLC etc at?. I'm seeing quite a few people saying they're doing 4.8Ghz on 1.29. I wish i could do that lol


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> So after scratching my head for countless hours/days/weeks i think i've finally come to terms with something. I got a pretty horrible 3770k chip. From what i understand you do not want to see WHEA parity errors in the event manager.
> 
> My current OC is 4.6GHz @ 1.360v, with a garbage H100 cooler (going real loop soon), and i max out at about 76c on Prime95. around 95c on IBT with a custom run.
> 
> I can run 4.5GHz @ around 1.320v.
> 
> My question is, Should i have really had to jump that much in voltage just to get a stable 4.6GHz without parity errors?
> 
> x46 Multiplier
> CPU PLL 1.5v (for less heat)
> Ultra High LLC (75%)
> Power Phase Mode (Extreme)
> 
> If i lower my current voltage of 1.360v at all, i get parity errors in the event manager running stress tests. Did i just get a really bad chip? Or is there anything i can change in my bios to remedy this situation and possibly get me to a lower voltage.
> 
> Or do parity errors even matter that much? And if so what is the worst case scenario getting them constantly? BSOD?
> ---
> If my settings are really off. Can you recommend what i should have my voltage LLC etc at?. I'm seeing quite a few people saying they're doing 4.8Ghz on 1.29. I wish i could do that lol


There are very few chips running stable with 4.8 and 1.29v, I just got lucky. My second chip needs 1.41v for 4.8, and my original chip that got returned needed 1.33v for 4.5. Just complete luck of the silicon lottery.

Needing another .04 to go from 4.5 to 4.6 is actually low, I usually need another .06 to move up multipliers. I think you will find that lower PLL doesn't really help temps much, you could try it at 1.7 and see if that helps stability at all.

My best advice is to follow the guide below, and copy all the settings except for you specific ram settings. WHEA errors do mean your oc is unstable, they can be seen in the Administrative Events folder and in the folder: Apps and Services-Microsoft-Windows-Kernel WHEA.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> There are very few chips running stable with 4.8 and 1.29v, I just got lucky. My second chip needs 1.41v for 4.8, and my original chip that got returned needed 1.33v for 4.5. Just complete luck of the silicon lottery.
> 
> Needing another .04 to go from 4.5 to 4.6 is actually low, I usually need another .06 to move up multipliers. I think you will find that lower PLL doesn't really help temps much, you could try it at 1.7 and see if that helps stability at all.
> 
> My best advice is to follow the guide below, and copy all the settings except for you specific ram settings. WHEA errors do mean your oc is unstable, they can be seen in the Administrative Events folder and in the folder: Apps and Services-Microsoft-Windows-Kernel WHEA.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


Yeah that's what i figured. I got super lucky with an i5 2500k i had awhile back. i was able to do 5.0GHz on an h100 under 90c max load on IBT with something like 1.4v.

200-300Mhz isn't worth another $300.00 to me at this time lol. Once i get some better cooling i might consider going into the 1.4v range, but not right now.

Off topic question. How much of a temp difference will i see going from an H100 to a real loop on max load, with something like IBT? Will it be at least 15-20c difference?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> ...
> Off topic question. How much of a temp difference will i see going from an H100 to a real loop on max load, with something like IBT? Will it be at least 15-20c difference?


No, only delidding gives you a 20c drop. This assumes you mean a reasonably standard loop. You would get pretty good results if you spent a ton on a huge water loop, but with a standard custom loop you won't get huge gains. How much gain you get depends on a ton of factors, but with Ivy the recipe for good temps is delidding and decent water cooling.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> My current OC is 4.6GHz @ 1.360v, with a garbage H100 cooler (going real loop soon), and i max out at about 76c on Prime95. around 95c on IBT with a custom run.


What version of prime95 you running? Reason I ask is because when I had 25.X I was getting 70s on it but 90s on IBT. Then when I updated to the new version it was essentially the same temps.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> What version of prime95 you running? Reason I ask is because when I had 25.X I was getting 70s on it but 90s on IBT. Then when I updated to the new version it was essentially the same temps.


27.9


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Running Large or Small FFTs gets me around 84ish max on p95, Blend i never really got above 75c even after 2+hrs


----------



## Face2Face

Have any of you guys been running 1.4V or more for awhile? I have a pretty good chip running 4.8Ghz with a crappy Gigabyte Z68 board with no LLC. My voltages with vdroop are anywhere from 1.292-1.308. I am getting a Z77X-UD4 tomorrow and hope to see what this chip can really do. I am wanting to hit 5.0GHz without delidding, but gotta get a better cpu cooling setup first. Now I have a H60 with sp120's in PP- Temps are in the 90's running prime.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Have any of you guys been running 1.4V or more for awhile? I have a pretty good chip running 4.8Ghz with a crappy Gigabyte Z68 board with no LLC. My voltages with vdroop are anywhere from 1.292-1.308. I am getting a Z77X-UD4 tomorrow and hope to see what this chip can really do. I am wanting to hit 5.0GHz without delidding, but gotta get a better cpu cooling setup first. Now I have a H60 with sp120's in PP- Temps are in the 90's running prime.


Are you saying you're running 4.8 @ 1.4v? and it vdroops to 1.3 while still stable?


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No, only delidding gives you a 20c drop. This assumes you mean a reasonably standard loop. You would get pretty good results if you spent a ton on a huge water loop, but with a standard custom loop you won't get huge gains. How much gain you get depends on a ton of factors, but with Ivy the recipe for good temps is delidding and decent water cooling.


I've never done a real loop before at all. I have researched individual parts vs a kit and cant quite seem to tell the difference. Other than the metal used for the blocks and possibly the fittings. It seems like the pump is the biggest factor in a good loop.

http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=79208

That's the kit i've been looking at recently.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Are you saying you're running 4.8 @ 1.4v? and it vdroops to 1.3 while still stable?


No, I was just asking the question is anyone here runs their ivy with 1.4v 24/7 - Sorry, I was too quick to talk about my own cpu







My cpu droops from 1.35 to 1.3 and it's stable.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> No, I was just asking the question is anyone here runs their ivy with 1.4v 24/7 - Sorry, I was too quick to talk about my own cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cpu droops from 1.35 to 1.3 and it's stable.


Haha







. I was gonna say. Holy f*ck you're compensating for voltage lol.

Anyways. If you're able to be rock solid stable with vdroop down to 1.3v. Then you should be able to pull off 5GHz fairly easy with a steady 1.35/1.36. But you would have to use LLC.

Are those temps you said you get with the vdroop at 1.3v?. If that's the case you're super limited by your cooling like you said. I currently have an H100 with AS5 non push pull, and run a steady 1.360v and max out in the 90's.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> No, I was just asking the question is anyone here runs their ivy with 1.4v 24/7 - Sorry, I was too quick to talk about my own cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cpu droops from 1.35 to 1.3 and it's stable.


I run 1.41v on both my chips 24/7 but they are delidded. I would not run that voltage with good temps, and I don't go over 80c while stress testing. Don't think I have heard of anyone who could go to 1.4v without delidding because the temps are too high.

Electromigration and thus degradation are increase with heat and voltage, so I wouldn't run a higher voltage without good temps. With really good temps I don't know of anyone who has had a problem running 1.4v or so, but I wouldn't recommend going over 1.5v even with good temps.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was gonna say. Holy f*ck you're compensating for voltage lol.
> 
> Anyways. If you're able to be rock solid stable with vdroop down to 1.3v. Then you should be able to pull off 5GHz fairly easy with a steady 1.35/1.36. But you would have to use LLC.
> 
> Are those temps you said you get with the vdroop at 1.3v?. If that's the case you're super limited by your cooling like you said. I currently have an H100 with AS5 non push pull, and run a steady 1.360v and max out in the 90's.


Yes those are my temps @ 1.3v. My little H60 is trying to keep up







I just purchased a used Gigabyte Z77X-UD4 from a fellow forum member. Much better for overclocking vs. my current board. The most important thing is having LLC on the new board. My current boards Beta bios doesn't support it and without the beta bios I cannot overclock my 3570K - Ugh

I am in the process of buying another CPU cooler - Between these three - H100i, H220 or the Eisberg 240L. I know my chip can hit 5.0Gh @ 1.35 - just not sure if it's super stable and the temps were obviously too high. All this money for maybe a measly 200Mhz -- I am dumb...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I run 1.41v on both my chips 24/7 but they are delidded. I would not run that voltage with good temps, and I don't go over 80c while stress testing. Don't think I have heard of anyone who could go to 1.4v without delidding because the temps are too high.
> 
> Electromigration and thus degradation are increase with heat and voltage, so I wouldn't run a higher voltage without good temps. With really good temps I don't know of anyone who has had a problem running 1.4v or so, but I wouldn't recommend going over 1.5v even with good temps.


Thanks for the information. I hope I don't have to go to 1.4v for 5Ghz stable. If I do, A Delid and a much better cooler are a must.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Yes those are my temps @ 1.3v. My little H60 is trying to keep up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased a used Gigabyte Z77X-UD4 from a fellow forum member. Much better for overclocking vs. my current board. The most important thing is having LLC on the new board. My current boards Beta bios doesn't support it and without the beta bios I cannot overclock my 3570K - Ugh
> 
> I am in the process of buying another CPU cooler - Between these three - H100i, H220 or the Eisberg 240L. I know my chip can hit 5.0Gh @ 1.35 - just not sure if it's super stable and the temps were obviously too high. All this money for maybe a measly 200Mhz -- I am dumb...
> Thanks for the information. I hope I don't have to go to 1.4v for 5Ghz stable. If I do, A Delid and a much better cooler are a must.


The h100i is appealing. but the H220 is pretty amazing from what i've read. and for like $30.00 more you can add on to it in the future.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> The h100i is appealing. but the H220 is pretty amazing from what i've read. and for like $30.00 more you can add on to it in the future.


Isn't the H220 almost in the price range of the XSPC kits and all that anyways though? Seems like a real custom loop might be more worthwhile than the H220, even though the H220 is good.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Isn't the H220 almost in the price range of the XSPC kits and all that anyways though? Seems like a real custom loop might be more worthwhile than the H220, even though the H220 is good.


The H220 makes water cooling for someone new much easier, and it is cheaper than full custom. If you are ready for full custom then by all means that is the way to go. I found expanding the H220 to cool my video card pretty easy, so I recommend it to people who have never done a custom loop before.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> The H220 makes water cooling for someone new much easier, and it is cheaper than full custom. If you are ready for full custom then by all means that is the way to go. I found expanding the H220 to cool my video card pretty easy, so I recommend it to people who have never done a custom loop before.


Only reason I was wondering is because sometimes you can find kits for like 150$

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/ex-wat-219/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321

Just an example above. Would this be better than an H220, or is the kit so bare bones that it's actually worse?


----------



## justanoldman

^I don't know much about the rs240, but you do have to buy coolant so that adds to the cost, and I believe the pump is better in the H220. I have my H220 with the included 240 rad, plus a 360 rad, a 140 rad, and my full cover video card block and it handles it without problem.

In my opinion the H220 is a good solution for getting your feet wet, so to speak, in water cooling. If you are ready for custom then I would research getting quality, long lasting, parts, but it will not be cheap.

From what I have read the rs240 would be fine for the cpu, but I don't know how many more rads and blocks it can handle.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^I don't know much about the rs240, but you do have to buy coolant so that adds to the cost, and I believe the pump is better in the H220. I have my H220 with the included 240 rad, plus a 360 rad, a 140 rad, and my full cover video card block and it handles it without problem.
> 
> In my opinion the H220 is a good solution for getting your feet wet, so to speak, in water cooling. If you are ready for custom then I would research getting quality, long lasting, parts, but it will not be cheap.
> 
> From what I have read the rs240 would be fine for the cpu, but I don't know how many more rads and blocks it can handle.


Yeah I saw some H220 temp tests and the thing is insane, best on the market for a closed loop, plus it's expandable. If I do water cooling, I'm going all out. Best stuff I can get because I don't want to go cheap with my rig and then have issues later. I'm already going to have to buy two very expensive back plates for my video cards, so I might as well go all out.


----------



## akiles333

My 3770k only needs 1.155v for 4.5ghz and thats before delidding.. temps was around 80-85 on all cores after a 14 hour run small fft prime95 before delidding, and after delidding i applied akasa ak-455 tim on the die which resulted in a temp increase of about 5 degrees. i ordered some liquid ultra, and i'm sure it'll be here by next week. it's pretty much only clu and clp that works on the die, so those temps was pretty much expected. after the clu gets here, i'll push for 5 ghz, and then upload the results. i know my chip can achieve 5 ghz on 1.3v with llc set to extreme, but with 100-104 degrees on all cores after like 30 mins of small fft.. this was before delidding, so i'm hoping that the clu will do wonders in terms of temps.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> My 3770k only needs 1.155v for 4.5ghz and thats before delidding.. temps was around 80-85 on all cores after a 14 hour run small fft prime95 before delidding, and after delidding i applied akasa ak-455 tim on the die which resulted in a temp increase of about 5 degrees. i ordered some liquid ultra, and i'm sure it'll be here by next week. it's pretty much only clu and clp that works on the die, so those temps was pretty much expected. after the clu gets here, i'll push for 5 ghz, and then upload the results. i know my chip can achieve 5 ghz on 1.3v with llc set to extreme, but with 100-104 degrees on all cores after like 30 mins of small fft.. this was before delidding, so i'm hoping that the clu will do wonders in terms of temps.


5ghz with 1.3v? Wow, you could have sold that to an ln2 overclocker for a premium and bought a new chip. Now its too late lol. Good luck with the clu. I am sure the temps will drop alot.


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> 5ghz with 1.3v? Wow, you could have sold that to an ln2 overclocker for a premium and bought a new chip. Now its too late lol. Good luck with the clu. I am sure the temps will drop alot.


The thing is that i have a really small case though... The sg09.. The cooler i use is a cm seidon xl 120 with 2x nocua nf-f12 fans, si i'm scared that i'm only going to see a minimal improvement..


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Yeah I saw some H220 temp tests and the thing is insane, best on the market for a closed loop, plus it's expandable. If I do water cooling, I'm going all out. Best stuff I can get because I don't want to go cheap with my rig and then have issues later. I'm already going to have to buy two very expensive back plates for my video cards, so I might as well go all out.


I was going to buy a H220 but they have too many issues now and I don't feel like dealing with RMA's. I know their quality will improve, but I am not being there beta tester this go round. I decided on a H100i instead. 5.0Ghz should be feasible with a delid. Maybe even without?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I was going to buy a H220 but they have too many issues now and I don't feel like dealing with RMA's. I know their quality will improve, but I am not being there beta tester this go round. I decided on a H100i instead. 5.0Ghz should be feasible with a delid. Maybe even without?


Doubtful without. Once I try for 4.9ghz I can get it done but it gets very close to TJMax, at 5.0ghz I would for sure easily hit 105, and my air cooling is equivalent to an h100i.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Doubtful without. Once I try for 4.9ghz I can get it done but it gets very close to TJMax, at 5.0ghz I would for sure easily hit 105, and my air cooling is equivalent to an h100i.


Yeah, your probably right. I may get a chance this weekend to try it out.


----------



## kindiana

I'm sure no one will believe me but I have a system will a 3570k oc'd to 4.7 ghz at 1.13v (bios volts, hwmonitor 1.12v)on a z77 mpower with a noctua d-14at 53 degrees(ambiant 10ish). Screenies will be coming in 12 hours if it passes







. BTW, i made an account just for bragging rights


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kindiana*
> 
> I'm sure no one will believe me but I have a system will a 3570k oc'd to 4.7 ghz at 1.13v (bios volts, hwmonitor 1.12v)on a z77 mpower with a noctua d-14at 53 degrees(ambiant 10ish). Screenies will be coming in 12 hours if it passes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . BTW, i made an account just for bragging rights


I'm sure people will believe it with the prime95 27.9 proof to back it up. It's just I often see people booting into windows and claiming they can get this or that, when no testing is presented. I can probably get into windows on 5ghz at a fairly low voltage, but it will fail a test miserably.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I'm sure people will believe it with the prime95 27.9 proof to back it up. It's just I often see people booting into windows and claiming they can get this or that, when no testing is presented. I can probably get into windows on 5ghz at a fairly low voltage, but it will fail a test miserably.


nothing replaces a digital multimeter, software will never be as accurate. There are MANY boards that do not report voltage correctly, some worse then others. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Djask

Hmm, you told me you had 1.16v. And even that's very little.


----------



## Djask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kindiana*
> 
> I'm sure no one will believe me but I have a system will a 3570k oc'd to 4.7 ghz at 1.13v (bios volts, hwmonitor 1.12v)on a z77 mpower with a noctua d-14at 53 degrees(ambiant 10ish). Screenies will be coming in 12 hours if it passes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . BTW, i made an account just for bragging rights


Actually, I believe that you used Prime95 25.11


----------



## kindiana

i have only run p95 for half an hour and no bsod yet(1.12 bsod after 1 hour)


----------



## rss013

Finished my 12 hour P95 run with my new OC [email protected], count me in plz


----------



## Face2Face

Looks like I am going to need 1.375 for 5Ghz stable.... Should I delid? My temps are in the high 90's stressing - Or should I be happy with a 4.8Ghz OC @ 1.293v ?


----------



## illuz

1.375 is a damn good chip for 5GHz stable, if you have the adequate cooling I'd say go for it. Delidding will help the temperatures, probably shave off about 20-25c off it.

Also remember your temps will rarely hit full stress levels.


----------



## Face2Face

I have a H100i, but not sure if I should keep stressing it @ 98-100c for an extended amount of time (12+ hours). I use this PC to mostly game, so the temps will remain in the 70's I assume. If I do delid, it's going to have to be with the razor method.

This would also be offset overclocking as well - right now - I have my 4.8Ghz overclocked with an offset + .210 and High LLC - goes as high as 1.308 and droops to 1.293.


----------



## illuz

Delidding is worth it, especially as you have a good chip. I'm glad I did mine!


----------



## Lukas026

a little update

all my fans in case and on noctua nh-D14 runs at 50 % (love the silence). so temps are a little high...

bios settings changed:

cpu vcore: 1.320 V
digital level compensation: high
CPU core OCP expander: extended



50 hours blend is enough i hope


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Looks like I am going to need 1.375 for 5Ghz stable.... Should I delid? My temps are in the high 90's stressing - Or should I be happy with a 4.8Ghz OC @ 1.293v ?


I have a 4.8ghz @ 1.3v, although I was running a prime95 at 1.295v and windows update rebooted me midway through. I could probably get basically the same OC as you. When I go to 4.9ghz it requires around 1.35~ and I get high 90s as well. I would delid if I were you. I'm waiting on my CLP as we speak. I already have the Articlean for my CPU ready to go. Vice and hammer method seems relatively idiot proof.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I have a H100i, but not sure if I should keep stressing it @ 98-100c for an extended amount of time (12+ hours). I use this PC to mostly game, so the temps will remain in the 70's I assume. If I do delid, it's going to have to be with the razor method.
> 
> This would also be offset overclocking as well - right now - I have my 4.8Ghz overclocked with an offset + .210 and High LLC - goes as high as 1.308 and droops to 1.293.


If you're on a 4770k don't use the razor method. If you're on 3770k I'd still recommend against it. A vise costs like 20$, with the block of wood tops 25+tax. I don't know why you'd even risk the razor method at this point.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I have a 4.8ghz @ 1.3v, although I was running a prime95 at 1.295v and windows update rebooted me midway through. I could probably get basically the same OC as you. When I go to 4.9ghz it requires around 1.35~ and I get high 90s as well. I would delid if I were you. I'm waiting on my CLP as we speak. I already have the Articlean for my CPU ready to go. Vice and hammer method seems relatively idiot proof.
> If you're on a 4770k don't use the razor method. If you're on 3770k I'd still recommend against it. A vise costs like 20$, with the block of wood tops 25+tax. I don't know why you'd even risk the razor method at this point.


I have a 3570K. I am just thinking cost wise. The vice I would get is $25 and the razor is $1. Still debating whether or not it's worth it for a measly 200Mhz.... I really don't need it now


----------



## Yviena

just started testing my 3570k and taking notes looks like i can get easy 4.3ghz at 1.2v but 4.4 requires 1.245v and 4.5 still not stable at 1.285v

i wonder if i should just leave it at 4.3-4.4 for the lower temps


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I have a 3570K. I am just thinking cost wise. The vice I would get is $25 and the razor is $1. Still debating whether or not it's worth it for a measly 200Mhz.... I really don't need it now


I'm a big nerd, so I definitely do want the 200mhz







I'll probably even try to push it a bit further if I can. Since I'll switch to offset mode once I find the right voltage, it shouldn't be too big a deal taking it to 5.1-5.2ghz, just depends on the temps. If like some people, I get 20-30c less, then for sure I'll push it further therefore making it 300-400mhz and not 200mhz. 3570k is a good chip, I'd try to get it to 5ghz if I were you, but if you're using the razor method for 200mhz the risk vs reward doesn't seem as good as spending 25$ and having much less risk for that reward.

The 25$ could end up saving you 300$. Just food for thought.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I'm a big nerd, so I definitely do want the 200mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably even try to push it a bit further if I can. Since I'll switch to offset mode once I find the right voltage, it shouldn't be too big a deal taking it to 5.1-5.2ghz, just depends on the temps. If like some people, I get 20-30c less, then for sure I'll push it further therefore making it 300-400mhz and not 200mhz. 3570k is a good chip, I'd try to get it to 5ghz if I were you, but if you're using the razor method for 200mhz the risk vs reward doesn't seem as good as spending 25$ and having much less risk for that reward.
> 
> The 25$ could end up saving you 300$. Just food for thought.


Yep, I am a pretty big geek myself







Plus having a 5Ghz 3570K just sounds cool







I need to order some CLU and maybe find a friend with a vice? Not sure if the H100i will keep up? Worth a try...


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Yep, I am a pretty big geek myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus having a 5Ghz 3570K just sounds cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to order some CLU and maybe find a friend with a vice? Not sure if the H100i will keep up? Worth a try...


Of course the H100i will keep up









You'll be able to get 5ghz delidded with reasonable temps considering where you're at now.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Of course the H100i will keep up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be able to get 5ghz delidded with reasonable temps considering where you're at now.


Look at you being all positive and creating moral! +1 REP


----------



## Zboy

i'm selling this and replacing it with a 3770k, but can i still join lol


----------



## Chomuco

24/7 3570k ....



http://imageshack.us/a/img580/61/84iz.png


----------



## majin662

Hope to be joining soon. Finally got around to rebuilding my rig with my new 3770k from retail edge. So far an hour + in prime @ 4.5 with 1.2v temps at highest have been 75c on a kraken x60.

Will post back shortly..have to reinstall windows etc after I finish stress testing round 1

edit: crappy photo from phone in mean time. installed a bunch of new components so windows 8 is borked (user folder was on old storage drive) can get os up but all the blah blah blah about desktop missing etc. still able to stress and will reinstall after.



so far so good?


----------



## Decade

Hey there Ivy-B overclockers!

Looking to get some input from y'all, have my 3570K stressing on P95 blend w/ 90% ram usage at 4.5ghz. Going swell so far, don't remember all my tweaks, but core voltage is at 1.192/1.200 (alternates), temps are averaging mid 50*C with peaks of mid 60*C (AC off when I'm not home, checked on it's progress at lunch.. 80*F in the apartment, drops to 74*F when I'm home). I used to push this chip at 4.8ghz around 1.280v, but killed my first Sabertooth Z77 (shorted my VGA cooler's fans by accident, took out my rear USB and audio ports on the mobo, I'm sure I damaged my Corsair 520HX at the time) and the refurb doesn't like 4.8... haven't tried 4.6 or 4.7, but that's negible performance. In anyone's experience, would it be possible to tweak the vcore down more? Heat is definitely not an issue with my Phanteks PH-TC14PE, but lower temps is always better in my book.

Thanks all.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Hey there Ivy-B overclockers!
> 
> Looking to get some input from y'all, have my 3570K stressing on P95 blend w/ 90% ram usage at 4.5ghz. Going swell so far, don't remember all my tweaks, but core voltage is at 1.192/1.200 (alternates), temps are averaging mid 50*C with peaks of mid 60*C (AC off when I'm not home, checked on it's progress at lunch.. 80*F in the apartment, drops to 74*F when I'm home). I used to push this chip at 4.8ghz around 1.280v, but killed my first Sabertooth Z77 (shorted my VGA cooler's fans by accident, took out my rear USB and audio ports on the mobo, I'm sure I damaged my Corsair 520HX at the time) and the refurb doesn't like 4.8... haven't tried 4.6 or 4.7, but that's negible performance. In anyone's experience, would it be possible to tweak the vcore down more? Heat is definitely not an issue with my Phanteks PH-TC14PE, but lower temps is always better in my book.
> 
> Thanks all.


Since I don't know your bios settings, I would just suggest following the settings in the guide linked below, except for your individual ram settings.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

If you are already using those settings then there is not much I can suggest to lower vCore, but I can say that 1.2v for 4.5 is pretty good, definitely a little better than average.


----------



## Decade

That was a great guide! Thanks, justanoldman. 4.5ghz was 24 hour stable for me, currently doing 4.8ghz @ 1.42v same settings mentioned in the guide, but PLL at 1.75 instead of 1.7. (Was going for 5.0 before 4.8, and really just chose a random number for PLL between 1.7 and 1.8). That's currently 5 hours in, did managed to Prime 95 a 5.0ghz (1.45v) for about an hour before P95 quit. No BSOD, just P95 silently crashed. Think I should try for the big 5 if temps are good at 4.8ghz at the 12 hour mark? Not trying to push my luck too much with 5.0, thinking I may need 1.47v for it.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> That was a great guide! Thanks, justanoldman. 4.5ghz was 24 hour stable for me, currently doing 4.8ghz @ 1.42v same settings mentioned in the guide, but PLL at 1.75 instead of 1.7. (Was going for 5.0 before 4.8, and really just chose a random number for PLL between 1.7 and 1.8). That's currently 5 hours in, did managed to Prime 95 a 5.0ghz (1.45v) for about an hour before P95 quit. No BSOD, just P95 silently crashed. Think I should try for the big 5 if temps are good at 4.8ghz at the 12 hour mark? Not trying to push my luck too much with 5.0, thinking I may need 1.47v for it.


If you are 24 hour stable with Prime95 version 27.9 with no instabilities and no WHEA issues in the Administrative Events folder of Even Viewer, or in the Apps/Services-Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA-Errors folder then you are good to go.

In my experience it can take another .06v going up a multiplier, so if 4.8 needs 1.42v then 5.0 would most likely need over 1.5v which I don't consider safe for 24/7. What was your highest max core temp with 4.8 and 1.42v? I don't see any reason to try for higher since you won't notice a difference between 4.8 and 4.9 in real life.

As for PLL, a few us have tested lower and higher values and haven't seen much difference. It is supposed to give you a little lower temps with a lower number, but I just left mine at 1.7 since it didn't seem to help when I lowered it.


----------



## Decade

Right now, my highest max was has been 92*C. Ambient temp would have been close to 27*C, air temp at intake point is 27*C (120mm fan in the 5.25" bays) and 25*C at 3.25" bays, don't keep the AC on in the apartment when I'm at work, or even my computer under normal circumstances. As I'm typing this, average temp across all four cores is ~76*C. I'm thinking I may need to reseat my heatsink, but temps where similar at 4.5ghz @ 1.2v with a 3770K at 4.1ghz and 1.2v. Couldn't hurt to do it anyways, right?

WHEA errors: None at 4.5ghz. So far, none with 4.8ghz, but I'm only in the 10th hour of P95, still have 14 hours to go.


----------



## Dragoss91

Anyone has stability issues with MVE's bios 1802 ? Ive got 3770k @ 4.8ghz and I managed it to run stable with 1.335 vcore but sometimes I'm getting errors very quick in IBT and they are related to linpack binary and sometimes to superfetch .

My 2nd bios is 1707 and now I'm using it and it feels a bit more stable but I still got a linpack64.exe error after 74 runs of IBT with 2048mb .

I've got a pretty nice chip that does 4.5ghz stable with 1.14v on asrock oc formula (1.18-1.19 on my MVE) and for 4.8 requies around 1.33v but sometimes I get these errors even at 1.36 . I tried VCCSA 1.15 as I've read this is default for ivy bridge but alsmost everytime boots with 0.95

my ram is stable and when I want to test cpu I use default settings on ram so I don't think there's a problem


----------



## neofury

I was having issues like that prior to using this guide. Reset your settings to default and try the guide again. I'm on 1805 and I have 4.8ghz stable at 1.3v, I'm pretty sure you may have accidentally fudged something. Do it over again and see what happens. Right now I've been stable for a while using 1805 at 4.8ghz. You using Ultra LLC?


----------



## Dragoss91

I've reset my bios a hundred times and tried a lot of different combinations , I don't think there's a hardware fault because before this 3770k I had a 2500k wich ran 4.8ghz rock solid at 1.36v . I hope is not a bad chip


----------



## majin662

I know this is only at the 9 1/2 hr mark but does this look like the correct format ??? Thanks


----------



## neofury

Format looks good, I do add in task manager just to show the % of ram and the resources in use, as well as sometimes showing the version of prime 95, but other than that, I think it's fine.


----------



## majin662

is this better ya think?


----------



## neofury

Looks good. Running pretty hot though.


----------



## majin662

Yeah but considering I haven't delidded it and I'm running the kraken x60 on silent those highs do t bother me too much...took that screenie during a high...averages were usually 69-71c

But definitely thinking about delidding now here in the near future


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Yeah but considering I haven't delidded it and I'm running the kraken x60 on silent those highs do t bother me too much...took that screenie during a high...averages were usually 69-71c
> 
> But definitely thinking about delidding now here in the near future


I just delidded yesterday, saved 20c and I was hitting the same temps as you but at 4.8ghz 1.3v (I mean before the delid, now I have 67-68c)


----------



## majin662

Yeah I did a small run of 4.8 at 1.3 temps were not too different but wasn't stable..figure I'd do a stable run though at 4.7 before pushing higher again.

Did you do vice method or razor

You think that entry passes submission rules..I just did standard blend though


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Yeah I did a small run of 4.8 at 1.3 temps were not too different but wasn't stable..figure I'd do a stable run though at 4.7 before pushing higher again.
> 
> Did you do vice method or razor
> 
> You think that entry passes submission rules..I just did standard blend though


Not sure, but I used 90% ram on custom blend.

I used the vice method and it was so easy and very successful. Not scratches or anything. To be honest I can't believe some people screwed it up. I've delidded 2 older chips by razor. One was perfect, the other had two small scratches. I didn't test either of them but I decided then I would just use the vice method. My chip didn't go flying or anything, it just popped off and lay on top of the IHS. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## majin662

Yeah I'm leaning toward it ...after seeing the temps possible I'd love to see a good 20c drop but maintain good clocks


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Yeah I'm leaning toward it ...after seeing the temps possible I'd love to see a good 20c drop but maintain good clocks


My main goals were either

1) Maintain same clocks but save 20c, which I have achieved and...
2) Potentially hit 5ghz.

#2 seems easier said than done. I tried 1.4v and my PC was crashing all over the place, not blue screens, outright freezing.


----------



## majin662

Same goals id say.


----------



## justanoldman

For screen shot submissions you need to do a custom torture test, where the only number you change is the memory used. Pick a number that is 90% of your available.

As a side note, I received a PM from Munaim1, our thread owner here, he is busy but when he gets a chance he will look into turning the thread over to someone who will be checking on it frequently and updating the spreadsheet.


----------



## majin662

Ah no worries ...can just re run on custom instead of standard


----------



## Decade

Got to playing around with voltages, here is what's currently being stressed. No issues so far!


----------



## majin662

just a quick question. I was re looking over the rules for submission and I don't see anything about Custom being the only option, has that changed somewhere that I missed ? Not a big deal just wanna make sure I'm getting it right

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Got to playing around with voltages, here is what's currently being stressed. No issues so far!


nice man.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Got to playing around with voltages, here is what's currently being stressed. No issues so far!


Nice chip you have there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> just a quick question. I was re looking over the rules for submission and I don't see anything about Custom being the only option, has that changed somewhere that I missed ? Not a big deal just wanna make sure I'm getting it right
> nice man.


From the OP:
"Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have, to do Custom BLEND, JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available."

The way to do that is click "Custom" then you just change the default number of 1600 to whatever you need so that Task Manager will show 90% of your ram being used.

Here is my screen shot that is in the spreadsheet.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dr/owned

I'm too lazy/impatient to run P95 for 12 hours, but I ran it for 7 hours last night and had no issues @ 5.0 + 1.575V. If I try 5.1, even though my temperatures don't increase at all, it isn't stable even at 1.625V. P95 ran for an hour but was getting WHEA errors up the butt.

I want a chip that is worthy of my cooling setup


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Nice chip you have there.
> From the OP:
> "Check with task manager/performance tab/physical memory for how much AVAILABLE RAM you have, to do Custom BLEND, JUST change the amount of RAM from 1600 to 90% of your available."
> 
> The way to do that is click "Custom" then you just change the default number of 1600 to whatever you need so that Task Manager will show 90% of your ram being used.


right I get that and I've run custom previously but I'm saying in the OP it says:
Quote:


> 12 HOURS+* STANDARD BLEND *or* CUSTOM BLEND with UPTO 80/90% of YOUR AVAILABLE RAM


Quote:


> ***TASK MANAGER only if your running custom blend, make sure you show Prime95 process.***


Quote:


> Once you have done a 12hour+ blend whether it be custom *or* standard blend, I'm pretty sure there won't be a need to run it again and you *might* not get a bsod that relates to unstability of your overclock but then again you *might* because as you know overclocking and stress testing is not a guarantee.


Quote:


> This is JUST the stable club, whether you go for, a standard blend or a custom blend you should be stable for what you use it for, stability is stability for your own use. If standard doesn't work for you, then go ahead and do a custom blend, that's the way I see it.


Quote:


> BUT ITS TOTALLY UPTO YOU!!! - I personally recommend custom blend with upto 90% of your available RAM!!!


hence why I'm a little confused.

Again, just trying to be clear on if the rules changed or not so that I do it right ( unless I already have based on OP







)

Custom is fine as well, just got to change a setting ...thanks for helping clarify


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> I'm too lazy/impatient to run P95 for 12 hours, but I ran it for 7 hours last night and had no issues @ 5.0 + 1.575V. If I try 5.1, even though my temperatures don't increase at all, it isn't stable even at 1.625V. P95 ran for an hour but was getting WHEA errors up the butt.
> 
> I want a chip that is worthy of my cooling setup


How about two 24 hour Prime95 runs, a 24 XTU run, and a bunch of IBT runs like me?









That is a crazy amount of voltage you are using. I don't like going over 1.5v. How do you measure and keep track of degradation?


----------



## dr/owned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> I'm too lazy/impatient to run P95 for 12 hours, but I ran it for 7 hours last night and had no issues @ 5.0 + 1.575V. If I try 5.1, even though my temperatures don't increase at all, it isn't stable even at 1.625V. P95 ran for an hour but was getting WHEA errors up the butt.
> 
> I want a chip that is worthy of my cooling setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about two 24 hour Prime95 runs, a 24 XTU run, and a bunch of IBT runs like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a crazy amount of voltage you are using. I don't like going over 1.5v. How do you measure and keep track of degradation?
Click to expand...

Well I know that 1.675V killed my last chip in about 2 months. I say killed, but it could still do 4.9 @ 1.575V and I resold the chip so it didn't cost me anything. Since degradation is probably exponential vs. voltage, I figure .1V lower this time around should drastically increase the lifespan. Alls I need is 1 year and 3 months for Haswell-E which will be my next upgrade.

I'll know if my chip degrades, because it has a very clear go-no go wall. 1.56V won't work, and 1.575V will. If I start getting P95 errors down the road at this voltage, then I know it's on the way out.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> My main goals were either
> 
> 1) Maintain same clocks but save 20c, which I have achieved and...
> 2) Potentially hit 5ghz.
> 
> #2 seems easier said than done. I tried 1.4v and my PC was crashing all over the place, not blue screens, outright freezing.


Go for 5.0Ghz!!! I still have to delid mine


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Go for 5.0Ghz!!! I still have to delid min


I will. I'm way too lazy to take off my phanteks clean the cpu and re-apply the AS5 now tho. But I can boot at 5ghz at 1.4v, but lets just say my rig runs very weirdly when I do. Still, booting into windows is a good sign.


----------



## Face2Face

LOL







Sounds like me when it comes to delidding -- That is a good sign. Maybe 1.425? Keep us in the loop..


----------



## akiles333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I will. I'm way too lazy to take off my phanteks clean the cpu and re-apply the AS5 now tho. But I can boot at 5ghz at 1.4v, but lets just say my rig runs very weirdly when I do. Still, booting into windows is a good sign.


I can boot at 5ghz @ 1.3v and it doesnt run "weirdly" at all.. But if i stress it, i neeed 1.4v, and thats around the point where i'm limited by my temps so i cant stress it for long..


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> How about two 24 hour Prime95 runs, a 24 XTU run, and a bunch of IBT runs like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a crazy amount of voltage you are using. I don't like going over 1.5v. How do you measure and keep track of degradation?


I ran my old 2500K for over 2 years at 1.5V and then for 3 months at nearly 1.6V (Hello AsRock Z77 boards and erronous VCore reporting), finaly killed it by booting at 1.8V =D
Saw the BIOS screen for maybe 10 seconds before it died at those voltages lol.

Never had to bump up the voltage at all, no signs of degradation on it.

Current 3570K has been at 5.1GHz/1.52V since day one, for 3 or 4 months now, no degradation yet.


----------



## $ilent

My submission


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akiles333*
> 
> I can boot at 5ghz @ 1.3v and it doesnt run "weirdly" at all.. But if i stress it, i neeed 1.4v, and thats around the point where i'm limited by my temps so i cant stress it for long..


For me it was freezing but I later found out my chip/ihs weren't seated properly









Going back to try 1.4v at 5ghz now and will stress test.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My submission


I believe you need to scroll the top window up to show the Prime95 version 27.9, and show task manager with it showing 100% cpu and 90% or so ram usage.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I believe you need to scroll the top window up to show the Prime95 version 27.9, and show task manager with it showing 100% cpu and 90% or so ram usage.


Please, why dont I just send off my CPU in the post so that they can test it in person.

All these requirements are stupid and ott. Nowhere in the OP does it say you need to do either of those things.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Please, why dont I just send off my CPU in the post so that they can test it in person.
> 
> All these requirements are stupid and ott. Nowhere in the OP does it say you need to do either of those things.


No sure why you are getting angry with a person trying to help, but reading the op might help. This a stability club and the Intel Editor of OCN came up with the rules. It states quite clearly to use 80/90% of your ram with 27.7 Prime95. That of course needs to be updated to the current 27.9. The op has not been updated in awhile.

You can't know what version someone is running without showing it in the screen shot, and you can't know what % ram they are using without showing that too. Nice chip you have, by the way.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No sure why you are getting angry with a person trying to help, but reading the op might help. This a stability club and the Intel Editor of OCN came up with the rules. It states quite clearly to use 80/90% of your ram with 27.7 Prime95. That of course needs to be updated to the current 27.9. The op has not been updated in awhile.
> 
> You can't know what version someone is running without showing it in the screen shot, and you can't know what % ram they are using without showing that too. Nice chip you have, by the way.


Im not getting angry at you, im sorry it came across that way.

its just everytime I try and join this club theres always one little reason I cant, be it ive not done this or showed that even though Im following the OP.

I used prime95 27.9 and I always test with 6.5GB of ram and run custom test. Me and Munaim used to speak quite abit back before he was an editor and we used to do alot of stability testing.

Thanks, I bought this cpu off another OCN member, cost me a fortune. I have the worst luck when I buy cpus first time.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im not getting angry at you, im sorry it came across that way.
> 
> its just everytime I try and join this club theres always one little reason I cant, be it ive not done this or showed that even though Im following the OP.
> 
> I used prime95 27.9 and I always test with 6.5GB of ram and run custom test. Me and Munaim used to speak quite abit back before he was an editor and we used to do alot of stability testing.
> 
> Thanks, I bought this cpu off another OCN member, cost me a fortune. I have the worst luck when I buy cpus first time.


No problem. Hopefully we will have someone taking over the thread soon and update it regularly. I will suggest to that person that we make the op crystal clear on what exactly needs to be in the screen shot.


----------



## $ilent

Last time I tried to submit it was chronic I think who was accepting the submissions.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Last time I tried to submit it was chronic I think who was accepting the submissions.


I think your submission will be fine. But if you were referring to me i was never in charge of a spreadsheet. I'm just a regular joe like you. I don't think there is really a requirement on the version of prime95 as long as it is an "avx" version which is the last two versions 27.7 and 27.9. It is possible that i looked at your prime95 worker window and saw that you were not using avx extensions in the past and pointed out that they want you to use an avx enabled prime95 version for ivy bridge. But no i was never in charge of submissions.


----------



## $ilent

Ah nvm then I thought you were handling them. Is it just munaim?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ah nvm then I thought you were handling them. Is it just munaim?


Right now, yes. But I have been pming him with regard to turning over the thread to someone who has the time to devote to it. We have someone in mind that I think will do a good job.


----------



## $ilent

Ah cool, good luck!


----------



## Dragoss91

I achieved a stable overclock on my 3770k at 4.8ghz with 1.33vcore , this was stable for 90 runs of IBT at 3500mb memory , it's more than enough .

I bumped dram to 2400mhz with 9-11-9-27-1T with 1.7v and IMC-DRAM Offset -0.185 so I am sure that my cpu's IMC is not getting hurt .

With these said , if I overclock them separately they are fully stable for hours ... and when I run test with cpu and ram overclocked it fails pretty fast .

So far I tried bumping VCCIO voltage to 1.1 and also tried several VCCSA voltages from 0.95 to 1.15 (wich i've read is default) . Also PLL changes makes no difference .

I feel lost


----------



## $ilent

Dragoss its just extra stress involved by testing them together, try dropping your ram down a notch.


----------



## Dragoss91

Yea but isn't there any way to stabilize it ? Even when they are all stable apart .


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragoss91*
> 
> Yea but isn't there any way to stabilize it ? Even when they are all stable apart .


It was my understanding that the best thing to do is get your chip oc as stable as possible, then start to oc the ram. You would oc and test the ram with the chip oced. As $ilent pointed out, it is more stressful when they are both oced, so the way to do it is find your ram oc while your chip is oced.

I am not crazy about IBT as a measure of an oced chip's stability, but I understand that everyone has different goals with their particular stability objective.


----------



## Dragoss91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It was my understanding that the best thing to do is get your chip oc as stable as possible, then start to oc the ram. You would oc and test the ram with the chip oced. As $ilent pointed out, it is more stressful when they are both oced, so the way to do it is find your ram oc while your chip is oced.
> 
> I am not crazy about IBT as a measure of an oced chip's stability, but I understand that everyone has different goals with their particular stability objective.


I gained stability (20 runs of IBT 3.5gb) by increasing VCCIO and 2nd VCCIO but I am a bit afraid because I didn't maintain the delta between VCCSA and VCCIO and between VCCIO and DRAM voltage .

These is what I'm using right now

BCLK 100
multi 48
vcore 1.33
llc ultra high
pll overvolt disabled
ram latency 9-11-9-27-1T
spread spectrum disabled

C1E enabled , C3 dis , C6 Dis , package c state support auto (only C1E activated and speedstep )

VCCSA 1.15
VCCIO 1.15
2nd VCCIO 1.15
PLL 1.8
DRAM 1.7
IMC-DRAM offset -0.185 ( I want to keep this voltage not so far from 1.5v )
VTTDDR 0.85

With these settings my system seems to be stable but I am worried about that delta I didn't maintain between those voltages . Is this safe for 24/7 ?


----------



## Celeras

Anyone have any suggestions for WHEA Event ID: #19? (i google imaged the below just to get the message, I obv don't have a Mac







)



I'm 24 hour stable in prime, but I get those errors occasionally in GW2 and I think it is what is causing me to crash. I didn't see them in limited testing when I back down to 4.4ghz (from 4.6).. but I don't wanna stay there for nerd reasons. Uping the Vcore (from 1.274 w/ vdroop to Auto -> 1.39) didn't really seem to help. I'm not too good with the secondary modifiers past the Sandy Bridge era, must be slippin.

Whatcha think? RAM isn't OC'd btw.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for WHEA Event ID: #19? (i google imaged the below just to get the message, I obv don't have a Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 24 hour stable in prime, but I get those errors occasionally in GW2 and I think it is what is causing me to crash. I didn't see them in limited testing when I back down to 4.4ghz (from 4.6).. but I don't wanna stay there for nerd reasons. Uping the Vcore (from 1.274 w/ vdroop to Auto -> 1.39) didn't really seem to help. I'm not too good with the secondary modifiers past the Sandy Bridge era, must be slippin.
> 
> Whatcha think? RAM isn't OC'd btw.


I loved your reasoning. I'm the same way man







I'd imagine upping the vcore by like 0.005 might help it. You're using Ultra LLC right?

My reasoning for delidding, being a nerd and wanting 5ghz at the risk of losing a 4.8ghz stable processor


----------



## munaim1

Hey guys, a sincere apology for the lack of updates in the thread. As you can tell I've retired my role as Intel Editor, mainly due to the fact that I have very little time these days and don't get a chance to update my threads.

However, a big huge thank you to every single one of you for keeping this thread alive, hopefully we can get someone soon to take over the thread and continue what I started.

Keep overclocking, stay safe, and stabilize those systems!!!

Regards


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for WHEA Event ID: #19? (i google imaged the below just to get the message, I obv don't have a Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm 24 hour stable in prime, but I get those errors occasionally in GW2 and I think it is what is causing me to crash. I didn't see them in limited testing when I back down to 4.4ghz (from 4.6).. but I don't wanna stay there for nerd reasons. Uping the Vcore (from 1.274 w/ vdroop to Auto -> 1.39) didn't really seem to help. I'm not too good with the secondary modifiers past the Sandy Bridge era, must be slippin.
> 
> Whatcha think? RAM isn't OC'd btw.


WHEA errors are normally a sign of an unstable chip oc, so I agree with Neofury to bump up vCore and see if they go away. I believe he mean to write adding .005 though.

A WHEA error is basically your chip realizing it may have made a mistake, then stopping to correct it. It has been found that they are pretty good indicators of chip oc instability with Ivy. You are seeing a 1.39v vCore in CPU-Z with 4.6? That is a little high, what are your max temps with Prime95?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Hey guys, a sincere apology for the lack of updates in the thread. As you can tell I've retired my role as Intel Editor, mainly due to the fact that I have very little time these days and don't get a chance to update my threads.
> 
> However, a big huge thank you to every single one of you for keeping this thread alive, hopefully we can get someone soon to take over the thread and continue what I started.
> 
> Keep overclocking, stay safe, and stabilize those systems!!!
> 
> Regards


Thanks for the update, and your service as editor.


----------



## neofury

Yep I meant 0.005, I edited it now.


----------



## neofury

5ghz stable at 0.27 offset (target 1.45) with ultra LLC, 12 hours.

If I recall pre-delid, my temps were the same if not slightly more on some cores, but I was running 4.8ghz and 1.3v, not 5.0ghz and 1.45v


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> WHEA errors are normally a sign of an unstable chip oc, so I agree with Neofury to bump up vCore and see if they go away. I believe he mean to write adding .005 though.
> 
> A WHEA error is basically your chip realizing it may have made a mistake, then stopping to correct it. It has been found that they are pretty good indicators of chip oc instability with Ivy. You are seeing a 1.39v vCore in CPU-Z with 4.6? That is a little high, what are your max temps with Prime95?


Yes, but I only saw 1.39 because I went straight to "Auto" in an attempt to remove vCore from the equation immediately. and it didn't seem to help. Temps were quite high, around 80'C, so I suppose that could be why it didn't get rid of it. I had previously been running at 1.30, which vdrooped to 1.274 in CPUZ. I'll try a smaller increase.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Yes, but I only saw 1.39 because I went straight to "Auto" in an attempt to remove vCore from the equation immediately. and it didn't seem to help. Temps were quite high, around 80'C, so I suppose that could be why it didn't get rid of it. I had previously been running at 1.30, which vdrooped to 1.274 in CPUZ. I'll try a smaller increase.


Your hottest max core was 80c, as in the "package" temp? That is not that high, but if they were measurably lower before that could explain some of it. I asked because I have confirmed that an Ivy chip can be stable and WHEA free at good temps, like 75c. However, if you keep everything the same, but just let the temps go over 90c you can start getting WHEA errors.

In other words, Ivy is more stable at lower temps. Not like that is new info or anything, but just wanted to let you know that higher temps can cause WHEA issues with what was a stable oc at lower temps.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> 
> 
> 5ghz stable at 0.27 offset (target 1.45) with ultra LLC, 12 hours.
> 
> If I recall pre-delid, my temps were the same if not slightly more on some cores, but I was running 4.8ghz and 1.3v, not 5.0ghz and 1.45v


Nice! Are you going to keep it at those clocks? or go back down to 4.8?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Nice! Are you going to keep it at those clocks? or go back down to 4.8?


It doesn't break 51c when I game and I'm using offset mode so when it's idle it's not like the voltage is high. I'm keeping it!


----------



## Dragoss91

I'm still getting linkpack errors even if I raise vcore with 0.05 above the stable point .

Few times my 3770k has done 100 IBT runs at 3500mb at 4.8ghz with 1.33v max temp 69-74-72-71 .

I ran out of ideas about stability

I have Asus maximus v extreme 1707 + 1802 bios ... both bioses same errors

ram kingston 2x2 gb 2333mhz cl9 ( I run them at default 1333mhz speed when I test OC)

I hate this 3770k , my 2500k was rock solid in everything







((((


----------



## DeOmZ

Hi Guys, I will change the topic a little bit. I really want to join this club but im worried about the batch no. I cant find the box of my 3570k. Is there another way to check the batch no. or can i still join this club w/out the batch no.?


----------



## neofury

It's on the IHS.


----------



## DeOmZ

I think its not convenient if i will remove my cooler just to see the batch no....







Is it still possible to join this club w/out having the batch no?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> I think its not convenient if i will remove my cooler just to see the batch no....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it still possible to join this club w/out having the batch no?


It would be great if you could get it, but if you can't find the box and taking off the cooler is too much trouble, then I would say it is fine provided you have all the other necessary screen shot info. You can see from the spreadsheet that a few batch numbers are missing, so exceptions can be made for that.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for WHEA Event ID: #19? (i google imaged the below just to get the message, I obv don't have a Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 24 hour stable in prime, but I get those errors occasionally in GW2 and I think it is what is causing me to crash. I didn't see them in limited testing when I back down to 4.4ghz (from 4.6).. but I don't wanna stay there for nerd reasons. Uping the Vcore (from 1.274 w/ vdroop to Auto -> 1.39) didn't really seem to help. I'm not too good with the secondary modifiers past the Sandy Bridge era, must be slippin.
> 
> Whatcha think? RAM isn't OC'd btw.


If I've understood correctly the deal with these whea errors its that event id 19 like you have there simply points to event id 20 in the kernel whea error folder which means oc is unstable.

The one thing I do not get is that everyone simply suggests upping the vcore and yes that will help stop whea errors, but will changing other voltage settings have the same effect without having to up the vcore?


----------



## DeOmZ

6 hours to go. . .









4.9Ghz @ 1.384v - 1.392v.


----------



## DeOmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> 6 hours to go. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.9Ghz @ 1.384v - 1.392v.


1 core failed after reaching 9 hours.. Starting all over again w/ some adjustments.. Hope this work..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> If I've understood correctly the deal with these whea errors its that event id 19 like you have there simply points to event id 20 in the kernel whea error folder which means oc is unstable.
> 
> The one thing I do not get is that everyone simply suggests upping the vcore and yes that will help stop whea errors, but will changing other voltage settings have the same effect without having to up the vcore?


When you get WHEA errors on an Ivy chip (not Sandy), 19 or 20, the only solution I have ever heard is raising vCore. This, of course, assumes the rest of your bios settings have already been set correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> 1 core failed after reaching 9 hours.. Starting all over again w/ some adjustments.. Hope this work..


Good luck.
By the way, we will be able to see your screen shots (which we can't now) if you hit Print Screen, paste in MS Paint, then save it as a png or jpg, then upload it here.

If you haven't read it, this is the thread to use for ocing Ivy on Asus:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## sinnedone

Raising the vcore for whea errors is the only thing I've read as well, just wondering if there is anything else that migt help.


----------



## DeOmZ

Thanks..just finish reading that before doing some adjustments.. Ill do screenshot whatever the result later..hope its a good one.

Now..I just realized that its not that easy to join this club...lol


----------



## DeOmZ

Finally...No errors after 12hours.....


----------



## $ilent

Nice deomz, but I have a question.

How did you get an extra 3 hours stability after lowering your vcore?


----------



## DeOmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Nice deomz, but I have a question.
> 
> How did you get an extra 3 hours stability after lowering your vcore?


Actually I didn't get your question.. But what I did is, around 9am yesterday, I started it...then it failed when I got home.., the did some adjustments then I started to stress test again around 9pm yesterday then end up this morning around 9:30am.... lol. I'm in Singapore by the way.


----------



## $ilent

Yes but your vcore is lower in your second prime95 test than in the first. Im wondering how you managed to make it more stable by using less vcore.


----------



## DeOmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> Thanks..just finish reading that before doing some adjustments.. Ill do screenshot whatever the result later..hope its a good one.
> 
> Now..I just realized that its not that easy to join this club...lol


I think you were confused about this post. What I mean here is, I've been reading this "http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards" prior my stress test.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## $ilent

Ah ok, its just I saw your first post on this page saying 9 hrs failed with like 1.38v, then your 12 hr stable shot shows 1.37v









Also just for power saving on my power supply's end:


----------



## DeOmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yes but your vcore is lower in your second prime95 test than in the first. Im wondering how you managed to make it more stable by using less vcore.


Here's the difference between the 1st and 2nd stress test..

1st test (Failed)
BLCK: 102.1
LLC: Extreme
Offset: +0.170

2nd test
BLCK:100
LLC: Very high
Offset: +0.195


----------



## neofury

Just to be clear, I get 124's at times and it would actually become stable when lowering vcore. I know it's not the same for everyone but my chip seems to have a small window. It's either too high 001 or too low 124. So sometimes for me lowering vcore did help.


----------



## xNovax

I got my dads 3770K to 4.8 Ghz no problem on air. I tried to push it to 5Ghz and I killed the OS.







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2857886


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

I must have a terrible chip or I need to test each voltage 1 by 1. I'm stable at 4.7 1.4v but to do 4.8 Im upwards of 1.5.

Now the only reason I'm that high is cause 1.5+ I don't get whea errors but after reading posts I guess that can also be caused by too much voltage.. Back to testing


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I got my dads 3770K to 4.8 Ghz no problem on air. I tried to push it to 5Ghz and I killed the OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2857886


Killed the OS?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Killed the OS?


All corrupted


----------



## Wumpis

Hey, sorry if this has been asked before but is the intel XTU good? I have my 3570k stable at 4.2, but as soon as I try to push it to 4.3 in XTU (Extra power of +0.1V) Then I get an instant BSOD. Should I ditch it and use my mobo or do I just have a horrendous chip?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wumpis*
> 
> Hey, sorry if this has been asked before but is the intel XTU good? I have my 3570k stable at 4.2, but as soon as I try to push it to 4.3 in XTU (Extra power of +0.1V) Then I get an instant BSOD. Should I ditch it and use my mobo or do I just have a horrendous chip?


XTU stresses the chip. It is a pretty taxing application.


----------



## Wumpis

*Edit* Whoops, OP says not for discussing voltages. I guess I'll just have to guess and see how it goes.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wumpis*
> 
> *Edit* Whoops, OP says not for discussing voltages. I guess I'll just have to guess and see how it goes.


This thread is quite, you can ask what you want about ocing an Ivy chip. Welcome to OCN, please follow these instructions to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
Also here is info you will want to look at about OCN:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations


----------



## Wumpis

Oh, well. I have it 4.3 at 1.212V and it seems stable. It's survived about 30 mins of Prime95 with no errors yet, I guess we'll have to see. You're right, XTU was horrendous.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wumpis*
> 
> Oh, well. I have it 4.3 at 1.212V and it seems stable. It's survived about 30 mins of Prime95 with no errors yet, I guess we'll have to see. You're right, XTU was horrendous.


XTU works for a stability test although I like Prime95 better, but I wouldn't use it or any software to oc a chip. I like to do all ocing by changing bios settings manually. If you say what motherboard and chip you are using I might be able to direct you to a guide that will assist in your overclocking.


----------



## Wumpis

I got it to 4.3 in the mother board fine, I just lied to use the software before. feels "safer". All I'm concerned about is voltages, since I'm just taking potshots with the 1.21 and hoping it'll be alright. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wumpis*
> 
> I got it to 4.3 in the mother board fine, I just lied to use the software before. feels "safer". All I'm concerned about is voltages, since I'm just taking potshots with the 1.21 and hoping it'll be alright. Thanks for the offer though.


Ok, just an FYI the average Ivy chip does 4.5 in the mid 1.2s, and would be able to do 4.3 at under 1.2v. However there is a wide variety in chips, so there are ones that do 4.5 under 1.15v and others need over 1.35v for it.

Most can't go much over 1.35v with a non-delidded Ivy because they get too hot, and if you don't have a good cooler then you would be even more limited with voltage. Optimizing all your bios settings is key to getting a good, stable oc, but with just a mild 4.3 oc you should not have to worry too much.


----------



## Wumpis

Thanks, I'll try 4.5 then without changing the voltage. I have a 212 EVO.

EDIT: Seems to be running fine, thanks for the help!


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Ok, just an FYI the average Ivy chip does 4.5 in the mid 1.2s, and would be able to do 4.3 at under 1.2v. However there is a wide variety in chips, so there are ones that do 4.5 under 1.15v and others need over 1.35v for it.
> 
> Most can't go much over 1.35v with a non-delidded Ivy because they get too hot, and if you don't have a good cooler then you would be even more limited with voltage. Optimizing all your bios settings is key to getting a good, stable oc, but with just a mild 4.3 oc you should not have to worry too much.


Wise words. I am at my peak temps for the most part @ 1.3v. I just got some CLU -- and it's sitting here.. and I am staring at.... thinking should I ???

I am happy @ 4.8Ghz with 1.3v -- --- My epeen says differently..


----------



## sinnedone

Here are my results.







20 hours and no whea errors.

Im using the auto voltage on my board and playing with vdrop to get the voltage I need. At fixed voltage I was able to pass prime at 1.18v with the least amount of vdrop possible so it stayed consistent On auto unfortunately I had to up the voltage a bit because of the jumping around in voltages, but I would say it was about 1.20v average at 4.6ghz. I would have pushed it farther but one of my cores was already hitting 80 and I didn't want to push more volts.

I guess if I delid and get a good temp decrease I might keep going, but for now its going to have to stay as is.

I also found out that prime is more sensitive to whea errors than occt or intel burn test. Prime always needed like 0.02v more to be stable then the other tests and would throw whea errors if not quickly within the first our which save me a lot of time finding sweet spots compared to previous 2500k


----------



## Dragoss91

my chip is booting at 5ghz with 1.4v but im still getting bsods within seconds in prime95 even with 1.52 ..... it feels like is dieing slowly , no prob maybe rma will be more lucky for me


----------



## Wumpis

I'm no expert but maybe 5GHz is outside your chip's limit? It is getting close to 1.6GHz over 'stock' clock.


----------



## Stige

*** is this? My Dual Channel decided it works again O_O

I tried every single thing after I delidded and couldn't get Dual Channel working, now I just decide to try it for lulz on a reboot and mother of god it actually boots with Dual Channel O_O


----------



## Amareee

Hey, i'm having some problems with prime95 it seems to drop the load to about 88-90% this to me doesn't sound like a reasonable test. Any idea how to ensure it stays at 100%? i'm using the i7 3770k trying to overclock it to 4.5ghz

Using CPU-Z and Realtemp 3.8 and of course prime95

I turned off dropbox because I read that it can cause prime95 to drop the load to 50% so that might have been the problem not 100% quite sure but i have it off and running a blend test


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amareee*
> 
> Hey, i'm having some problems with prime95 it seems to drop the load to about 88-90% this to me doesn't sound like a reasonable test. Any idea how to ensure it stays at 100%? i'm using the i7 3770k trying to overclock it to 4.5ghz
> 
> Using CPU-Z and Realtemp 3.8 and of course prime95
> 
> I turned off dropbox because I read that it can cause prime95 to drop the load to 50% so that might have been the problem not 100% quite sure but i have it off and running a blend test


Its not stable, at least that what it sounds like to me. One of the workers must have stopped because you aren't running enough vcore.


----------



## Amareee

Thanks for the fast reply.
im running it at 0.45V with voltage load line calibration level 3 currently,
So should I change the level as well?

its now stable for 3 hours at 0.5V with same level, I tried earlier at 4.6ghz same level and at 0.75 and it was unstable i started at 0.5v and it was unstable all the way to 0.75 then I just thought it was the level 3 thingy so i just went to 4.5ghz

..... Prime95 crashed after 5 hours







got some error and prime stopped working


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Its not stable, at least that what it sounds like to me. One of the workers must have stopped because you aren't running enough vcore.


agree with this.

Amaree, Did you figure out what your required voltage is for the amount of overclock you are trying to push?


----------



## Amareee

im at 0.55V offset at the moment im 1hour and 33minutes into the test I fell asleep and when I woke up 2 hours later i had like 4 hours and 54 minutes and it just crashed while I was looking at prime95, only prime crashed so im guessing i need more voltage so I increased it from 0.50 to 0.55 and now testing it with this. I got the h110 cooler so im hoping to push it for 4.6Ghz without delidding it. Im to afraid to do that.

Should I change my voltage load line calibration? thats the one thing im not sure about I changed that to level 3 when I achieved 4.4ghz back when the cpu was released but not sure why i did this. :S


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amareee*
> 
> im at 0.55V offset at the moment im 1hour and 33minutes into the test I fell asleep and when I woke up 2 hours later i had like 4 hours and 54 minutes and it just crashed while I was looking at prime95, only prime crashed so im guessing i need more voltage so I increased it from 0.50 to 0.55 and now testing it with this. I got the h110 cooler so im hoping to push it for 4.6Ghz without delidding it. Im to afraid to do that.
> 
> Should I change my voltage load line calibration? thats the one thing im not sure about I changed that to level 3 when I achieved 4.4ghz back when the cpu was released but not sure why i did this. :S


Sorry I didn't write back sooner, just finished 40 hours of work in 3 days. IMO and what I use is LLC 2, seems to be the best for my setup. Try LLC 2 with your current offset and see what happens.


----------



## neofury

What's the LLC 2 equivalent for asus? Ultra?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> What's the LLC 2 equivalent for asus? Ultra?


Im not sure on the Asus boards. But I'd go with the second to highest setting.


----------



## justanoldman

Just my opinion, but when you are first overclocking I think the easiest LLC level to use is the one with the least vdroop. Which means whatever LLC level gives you the closest vCore in CPU-Z while running Prime95 to what you manually typed into bios for your vCore.

On an Asus mobo that would usually by Ultra High, and I would assume (like Kgtuning said) that the second highest LLC is usually the one you want. The highest, which is Extreme on Asus, overshoots the bios voltage and I don't see any reason to use that.

Later on when people learn more about ocing and find their stable 24/7 oc, they can experiment with a lower LLC if they like a little vdroop. Some like a little vdroop, some don't, but I think it is personal choice and depends on how high your oc and voltage are.


----------



## neofury

Alright so I got my OC back to 5ghz same offset and it's running fine when I use my ram at 1600mhz. The minute I go to 1866mhz and factory settings (it's rated 1866mhz) the computer fails prime within an hour.

This ram worked on my old PC at the rated speeds, though I did have a spat where it was having some issues after I attempted to OC it.

Long story short, I took out the ram and re-positioned it based on the serial numbers from left to right: XXXXXX199 XXXXXX200 XXXXXXX201 XXXXXX202 and it's still having problems. I figured maybe that was the issue because when my mobo had fried I tried taking out any possible hardware aside from bare minimum while I was debugging and put it all back in randomly. It's two 2x4 kits.

I haven't used process of elimination yet to try and isolate a stick. Anyone have any idea what I can do to fix this, or what may have happened? Could the sticks have just gone bad? Could my new motherboard have a bad ram slot? Everything runs perfectly at 1600mhz.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Alright so I got my OC back to 5ghz same offset and it's running fine when I use my ram at 1600mhz. The minute I go to 1866mhz and factory settings (it's rated 1866mhz) the computer fails prime within an hour.
> 
> This ram worked on my old PC at the rated speeds, though I did have a spat where it was having some issues after I attempted to OC it.
> 
> Long story short, I took out the ram and re-positioned it based on the serial numbers from left to right: XXXXXX199 XXXXXX200 XXXXXXX201 XXXXXX202 and it's still having problems. I figured maybe that was the issue because when my mobo had fried I tried taking out any possible hardware aside from bare minimum while I was debugging and put it all back in randomly. It's two 2x4 kits.
> 
> I haven't used process of elimination yet to try and isolate a stick. Anyone have any idea what I can do to fix this, or what may have happened? Could the sticks have just gone bad? Could my new motherboard have a bad ram slot? Everything runs perfectly at 1600mhz.


Just a wild guess here but you could try to increase your tRas slightly and try again at 1866MHz? It has no real impact on performance but it might help with stability.
If you got it at 24, try 27 or 29 or something like that.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Just a wild guess here but you could try to increase your tRas slightly and try again at 1866MHz? It has no real impact on performance but it might help with stability.
> If you got it at 24, try 27 or 29 or something like that.


I'm a bit of a noob with ram terminology. My ram is 9-10-9-28 2T

Do you mean change the 28 to 29? I could try this, it's just odd cause it worked perfectly at 1866mhz before.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I'm a bit of a noob with ram terminology. My ram is 9-10-9-28 2T
> 
> Do you mean change the 28 to 29? I could try this, it's just odd cause it worked perfectly at 1866mhz before.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


Yeah that, it should be under tRas name in BIOS, could even try it at 30-32 if you feel like it, who knows it might help?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Yeah that, it should be under tRas name in BIOS, could even try it at 30-32 if you feel like it, who knows it might help?


I tried up to 30 with no luck, however I was able to do 1600mhz 8-9-8-25 2T and its almost as good as my 1866mhz 9-10-9-28 2T. I can't remember now, but I believe I did bump the voltage up to 1.6v for the 8-9-8-25, however it wouldn't even work with 1.6v at 1866mhz 9-10-9-28 2T and the stock is those settings but with 1.5v.

I'm wondering if when I tried OC'ing my ram at 1.65v on my old mobo, I fried the ram. The ram started acting squirrely and wouldn't work again on XMP until multiple tries, and then suddenly it just started working again after.

Then I accidentally bent pins on my socket, had to replace the motherboard and the ram issue re-occured after.

I can live with it for now. I'm actually hoping it is the ram, because if it's the board I just got a new one and having to RMA it would be quite a piss off. I'm actually considering find a mechanical pencil now and trying to fix my old motherboard sigh.

I know it isn't the CPU cause it's beautiful still even after cleaning off CLP/As5 from the IHS/DIE/etc, and the pins etc are fine. Plus the CPU does pass long term testing still. I tried bumping up the CPU voltage just for fun to see if that would fix my ram issue thinking maybe it was linked, but it wasn't, and even on stock bios settings with XMP profile 1866mhz, the ram does not function properly.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Did you try this? run memtest86+ for 8 hours to make sure there are no errors.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Did you try this? run memtest86+ for 8 hours to make sure there are no errors.


I'm going to have to. Problem is even if it finds errors, it could still be the motherboard anyways.


----------



## Voltherd

New Super-Stable Submission for a 3570k at 4.5GHz.

Well, today is the hottest day of the year so far for me, so that means torture testing time. I like to proof my builds on days like this. I also have a new Swiftech H220 cooling my CPU so I wanted to see how that would work compared to my Noctua NH-D14 in my previous submissions here.

The room ambient for this test was about 30C for the entire time, nudging up to 31C at the hottest.

I was also able to boot and run Prime95 at 4.6GHz, but did not finish the torture test as the temps were in the middle 90C's on the hottest core and I couldn't watch it for an entire test to be sure it was ok.

So now 4.5GHz is my new daily drive after 26+hrs of Prime in the worst-of-the-year conditions.



My unscientific conclusion: the Swiftech does a somewhat better job. I was able to eek out a little more speed at higher voltages with lower overall temperatures, despite a 5C higher room temperature.

For comparison, here is the same computer and chip last fall, with Noctua air cooling and cooler 25C ambient air:


----------



## Stige

The Swiftech doesn't seem very.. good :l


----------



## Voltherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> The Swiftech doesn't seem very.. good :l


Keep in mind this is not apples-to-apples. The common element is that the CPU temperatures are close to the same, because that's what I am comfortable using as a maximum temperature. But note the following things the Swiftech was overcoming:

1. The ambient temp is 5-6 degrees C higher for the test yesterday with the H220. The real test of a cooler isn't absolute temps but temperature delta between ambient and CPU temps. The Swiftech is deliberately punished by the high ambient temp of 30c. This is also reflected in the minimum temps in the screenshot. The Swiftech was actually a degree or two cooler relative to ambient than the Noctua at idle, where both coolers are more than sufficient to dump the CPU heat. That implies greater efficiency in the Swiftech.

2. The Noctua cooled shot is at 4.4GHz, the best I could manage with that cooler. I could run at 4.5 or 4.6 with the Swiftech with the same chip in the same motherboard in the same case. I chose to submit this shot at 4.5 because only "super-stable" submissions really matter to me and 4.6 was a bit dicey on temps for an unattended long-term test in 30c air.

3. My 3570k is nothing special. Not delidded, not hand picked. It's the one they handed to me at Microcenter one day. If you were to bin it it's in the lower half of the fat middle of the typical Ivy Bridge production. Both coolers had to deal with that fact. Delidded, you might see the H220 shine a bit more. I think both coolers could do better with a better IHS-Chip interface.

4. The biggest factor separating the two was the difference in voltage required to run at 4.5GHz. 1.264V on the 4.4GHz Noctua entry and 1.296 for 4.5Ghz. Just in V^2/R resistance heating, this is a difference of about 5% more power through the CPU. The Swiftech dealt with that extra 5% and the Noctua, even with cooler ambient air, could not.

Despite those things, if I were to do it all over again, I'm not sure I see the value in the H220 vs high end air for CPU cooling. I think air cooling is more appropriate for computers whenever possible. The slight extra cooling and overclock headroom seem barely worth the additional cost and the added risk of a coolant leak or pump failure. The Noctua with its twin fans and huge surface area doesn't have an equivalent failure mode that will kill the computer. It could loose a fan and you might not notice much difference, and it could probably cool a CPU pretty well without a fan at all. Still, it is interesting stuff to play with and testing them against each other was fun to me. I build enough computers that either cooler will be useful to me in another build soon enough.

The real value for the H220 comes when you consider it as a starting point for an expandable water-cooling loop. It has the potential to add GPU cooling, more radiators, or a reservoir.


----------



## Dragoss91

I just replaced my ram with 2x 4gb corsair dominator platinum 2800mhz . The IMC is stable at XMP setting while cpu is at stock speed but when I overclock CPU it fails from the beggining in IBT .

Is this a weak IMC or some wrong voltages ? Also the VCCSA and VCCIO jumped both to 1.25v when I powered up with dominator ram kit .


----------



## DeOmZ

Guys, I have question. Does the moderator still update the list of the suicide club?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> Guys, I have question. Does the moderator still update the list of the suicide club?


Doubtful. I sent a 4.8ghz and a 5.0ghz stable screenshot a long time ago. Still not listed.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> Guys, I have question. Does the moderator still update the list of the suicide club?


Last I heard was this thread was changing hands to someone that has more time to devote to it, that was a a week or two ago.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Doubtful. I sent a 4.8ghz and a 5.0ghz stable screenshot a long time ago. Still not listed.


yeah i posted my results a while ago and it took a couple months to get on the list


----------



## Voltherd

Brief update: Just for fun, I remounted my Switftech cooler upright in the top of the case, changed the CPU cooler airflow from push-outflow to push-intake (2 stock fans only), recurved the fans a bit, carefully reapplied TIM and reseated the CPU block. The result: zero change in temperature. My 3570k needs 1.3V for stability at full load 4.5GHz, and [email protected] produces about the maximum amount of heat the Swiftech can remove through the stock Ivy Bridge heat spreader setup.

Good news is I am crash-free and WHEA error free at 4.5GHz, truly seeming super-stable after more than a week. No complaints about my CPU at 4.5GHz, well above the advertised speed. It's a bargain for a $189 CPU no matter how you look at it. I may just try a longer term test at 4.6 for fun, but I think it may be a bit too much temperature for maximum summer heat-- which is exactly why I test these things in the summer.

For those that care about the NH-D14 vs H220 angle, here's my one-sentence summation: H220 gets you a negligible amount more speed, slightly lower temperatures, and somewhat less noise, just enough of an edge to make it seem like a good thing, but the NH-D14 is very nearly as good, costs less, and can't leak.


----------



## neofury

I'd even say the TC14PE with better fans would be even better than the Noctua, however I think where the H220 would really shine is with higher overclocks on a delidded CPU. I'd say you should delid, but 1.3v for 4.5ghz isn't very good. You'd probably need like 1.45v just to hit 4.7 or 4.8.

Still, I think since you have a cooler that could probably handle a pretty excessive OC it might be worth it, especially since it's an ivy. Takes two seconds with a vise.


----------



## Voltherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I'd say you should delid, but 1.3v for 4.5ghz isn't very good. You'd probably need like 1.45v just to hit 4.7 or 4.8.
> 
> Still, I think since you have a cooler that could probably handle a pretty excessive OC it might be worth it, especially since it's an ivy. Takes two seconds with a vise.


It's VERY tempting to do so just because I love the idea of improving the setup cheaply, and I have all the tools and skill I need to do it. But you hit the nail on the head really. The voltage demands of my 3570K are lower-middling of Ivy it seems-- not horrible but average at best. I know it will do 4.6GHz at 1.38V. I ran it last night for several hours at that setting and confirmed its stability under both full load load and nomal use, but I had a Core 2 max temperature of 97C on 8k AVX fft's in Prime95, a bit high for my tastes. Delidding could make that setting acceptably cool. I might well hit 4.7GHz at 1.45V, too, which is definitely too hot and out of reach at the moment. However, 4.7GHz is only about a 4-4.5% gain in performance over 4.5GHz but would only happen with a fair amount of risk and hassle. I think I'll wait for a better chip that is less power-hungry before I venture into delidding.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voltherd*
> 
> It's VERY tempting to do so just because I love the idea of improving the setup cheaply, and I have all the tools and skill I need to do it. But you hit the nail on the head really. The voltage demands of my 3570K are lower-middling of Ivy it seems-- not horrible but average at best. I know it will do 4.6GHz at 1.38V. I ran it last night for several hours at that setting and confirmed its stability under both full load load and nomal use, but I had a Core 2 max temperature of 97C on 8k AVX fft's in Prime95, a bit high for my tastes. Delidding could make that setting acceptably cool. I might well hit 4.7GHz at 1.45V, too, which is definitely too hot and out of reach at the moment. However, 4.7GHz is only about a 4-4.5% gain in performance over 4.5GHz but would only happen with a fair amount of risk and hassle. I think I'll wait for a better chip that is less power-hungry before I venture into delidding.


I don't blame you. The voltage demands are crazy on that chip. However I do think you may get even around 30c drop from delidding, 97c seems crazy high for an H220 even at 1.38v, although typically around 1.35 to 1.4v, you'll hit a thermal wall without delidding, I think your chip is actually capable of being cooled big time with a delid. If you can top out at 75c at 4.6ghz or 4.7ghz, it may be worthwhile just to do it. Right now I'm hitting 85c tops in prime with 5ghz 1.45v, but I don't have an H220, using all air. Pretty sure with a delid, you'll see better cooling at the higher clocks, water just seems to be like that.

The fact that at 1.38v you aren't hitting a thermal wall (close, but no TJ max) is at least a good sign, means your cooling solution is killing it. I remember when I had to clean my chip and didn't have CLP/CLU, 5ghz would make me hit TJ max and I'd have to drop down to 4.8, and it was still running hot. Now that I have the CLU back on, I run 24/7/365 at 5ghz offset 0.27 (1.45v is the target vcore) and it rarely breaks 60-65c even when gaming. So we're talking about a 20c difference between a stability test and actual normal use. Not bad at all.

If you're pretty confident you won't botch it (imo the vise method is a no brainer) I would still consider it. It's always nice to see those great temps. But, if you have the money for a new chip, go ahead and do that.


----------



## sinnedone

I delided my 3770k and managed a 18-20c degree difference.

If you think you have a bad chip you might want to sell it and try your luck again though, but remember that after you delid its basically worthless to anyone but enthusiasts.


----------



## Dragoss91

my 3770k delided itself when I was cleaning the thermal compound , can I put the cooler direct on die ?


----------



## Pure3picshot

This is my first post on Overclock.net, but I have always been impressed with the amount of support from this forum. I wanted to submit my stable OC for my 4.8Mhz i7 3770K. I looks like the chip I received was a pretty decent overclocker, I was able to boot and run bench tests on 5.0Mhz but wasn't happy with the amount of voltage it took. I backed down to 4.9Mhz at 1.375v Prime95 v27.9 12Hours Custom Blend, 90% memory, Max hottest core of 88C, and entered "WHEAville." I wanted to work on clearing the WHEA Warning Errors but I knew I would need upwards 1.38v to get it stable without errors. I decided to drop down the clock and do 4.8Mhz at 1.310v, LLC Asus Ultra High, 16GB G.Skill XMP 1866Mhz, Prime95 v27.9 24Hours Custom Blend, 90% memory, Max hottest core reached 91C Averaged 75-86C, and NO WHEA ERRORS!!!!

I was able to run 4.8Mhz at 1.295v for 24Hours Prime95 but it occasionally produced WHEA Errors, I had to up the voltage to 1.310v in order to permanently rid the errors. During Prime95 temps are very reasonable around 84C and lower for 4.8Mhz for a 24/7 Machine video encoding work horse. Although I don't think it can keep up with my 4.5Mhz i7 3930K 1.310v, ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, LLC ASUS High, 32GB G.Skill XMP 2133Mhz, Prime95 24Hrs, Max temp 87C, Noctua NH-D14









System Specs:
CPU: Intel i7 3770K
MOBO: ASUS Sabertooth Z77, BIOS 2003
Memory: 16GB G.Skill 1866Mhz
Video Card: Sapphire 6870
PSU: Corsair HX 1000W
Cooler: Air Noctua NH-D14, with NT-H1
Case: HAF 932 Advanced Blue
Pictures: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/998497/i7-3770k-4-8ghz/


----------



## feniks

feniks 3770K @ 4.9GHz 1.360v 19.5hrs 68-73-76-71 WATER custom
batch# 3224B
using Prime95 27.9_win64, custom blend 90% avail RAM used


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> feniks 3770K @ 4.9GHz 1.360v 19.5hrs 68-73-76-71 WATER custom
> batch# 3224B
> using Prime95 27.9_win64, custom blend 90% avail RAM used


Thats some epic cooling. What's your max temp and voltage for 5ghz?

Edit: Just checked pics of your PC and its wicked man.


----------



## TLM-610

When and where did you guys buy your chips?????... Will be jumping into the lottery ones again pretty soon!


----------



## feniks

Thanks!









for 5.0GHz it calls for 1.46v vcore and temps are around 85C for highest core under Intel Burn Test, not sure about Prime custom blend, but should be lower by a 2-3 degrees.
However reason why I use 4.9GHz daily is because that is the highest I can go on vcore offets, above that speed I need to switch to fixed vcore. Highest I benchmarked it was 5.1GHz though, but vcore was slightly above safe zone (1.54-1.57v IIRC).

Since my rig runs 24/7/365 I just stick to offsets and 4.9GHz @ 1.36v hoping it will last longer this way ... and doesn't kill me with a power bill








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Thats some epic cooling. What's your max temp and voltage for 5ghz?
> 
> Edit: Just checked pics of your PC and its wicked man.


I bought mine in Microcenter in New Jersey, not sure when though as I had 5 chips throughout 6 months a year ago, my first two were killed by former board with faulty LOTES CPU socket, then I had 2 bad batches and finally found this one. I think I purchased it around November '12.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> When and where did you guys buy your chips?????... Will be jumping into the lottery ones again pretty soon!


----------



## TLM-610

No ones gotten from newegg?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> No ones gotten from newegg?


mine is from newegg [email protected] 1.37v 3570k


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> No ones gotten from newegg?


my 3770K that does 5ghz 24/7 @1.445v is from newegg


----------



## TLM-610

Mine's from tiger and it majorly sucks compared to what you guys are getting. @lilchronic and @kgtuning when did you buy yours????????????????


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 5.0GHz it calls for 1.46v vcore and temps are around 85C for highest core under Intel Burn Test, not sure about Prime custom blend, but should be lower by a 2-3 degrees.
> However reason why I use 4.9GHz daily is because that is the highest I can go on vcore offets, above that speed I need to switch to fixed vcore. Highest I benchmarked it was 5.1GHz though, but vcore was slightly above safe zone (1.54-1.57v IIRC).
> 
> Since my rig runs 24/7/365 I just stick to offsets and 4.9GHz @ 1.36v hoping it will last longer this way ... and doesn't kill me with a power bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine in Microcenter in New Jersey, not sure when though as I had 5 chips throughout 6 months a year ago, my first two were killed by former board with faulty LOTES CPU socket, then I had 2 bad batches and finally found this one. I think I purchased it around November '12.


Nice, our chips are practically identical. I'm needing 1.45v for 5ghz and getting 85c on hottest core as well. On air though for now.

EDIT: Just doing an IBT now since my ambient temps are much closer to normal than they were a while back when I tested. 70-80-83-79. I find it really odd that the first core is 70, all my TIM is CLU and it's spread evenly on the die, on the IHS and under the IHS. It puzzles me, makes me think I could get temps like 70-73-75-74 if I lapped the IHS or re-mounted the cooler. I just don't get it. But man once winter comes around I don't think I'll break 80!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> Mine's from tiger and it majorly sucks compared to what you guys are getting. @lilchronic and @kgtuning when did you buy yours????????????????


June 2012


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> Mine's from tiger and it majorly sucks compared to what you guys are getting. @lilchronic and @kgtuning when did you buy yours????????????????


around november 2012


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Nice, our chips are practically identical. I'm needing 1.45v for 5ghz and getting 85c on hottest core as well. On air though for now.
> 
> EDIT: Just doing an IBT now since my ambient temps are much closer to normal than they were a while back when I tested. 70-80-83-79. I find it really odd that the first core is 70, all my TIM is CLU and it's spread evenly on the die, on the IHS and under the IHS. It puzzles me, makes me think I could get temps like 70-73-75-74 if I lapped the IHS or re-mounted the cooler. I just don't get it. But man once winter comes around I don't think I'll break 80!


yeah, pretty much same voltage wise, I'm under water though with both GPUs in it too. I have quite warm ambient room, never less than 25C, at time of testing it was close to 30C though. The 5GHz temp was an older one before I remounted the cooling block on CPU, noticed some improvement at 4.9Ghz, haven't re-checked 5GHz yet though.

my IHS is not lapped either, hence the temperature spread between cores. only lapping it minimizes that spread. mine gets noticeable at 4.9GHz+ under stress testing like Intel Burn Test 2.54 Max mode or Prime95 27.9, especially core #2 vs core #0 show biggest difference (hottest vs coldest). at mild load they all seem equal around 55C


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> yeah, pretty much same voltage wise, I'm under water though with both GPUs in it too. I have quite warm ambient room, never less than 25C, at time of testing it was close to 30C though. The 5GHz temp was an older one before I remounted the cooling block on CPU, noticed some improvement at 4.9Ghz, haven't re-checked 5GHz yet though.
> 
> my IHS is not lapped either, hence the temperature spread between cores. only lapping it minimizes that spread. mine gets noticeable at 4.9GHz+ under stress testing like Intel Burn Test 2.54 Max mode or Prime95 27.9, especially core #2 vs core #0 show biggest difference (hottest vs coldest). at mild load they all seem equal around 55C


Yep. And on prime95 the core does get closer but not close enough. I'll probably end up lapping eventually. My room is 25-30c too sadly. But in the winter it'll be 18-20c and right now it's probably 23-24, hence the slightly lower temps.

When it's 30c on a really bad day, it'll go up to 90 even sometimes.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What is the universal stress testing software that you can call an overclock is legit stable? Some say, IBT, P95, AIDA64 but passing them doesn't mean it's stable. At times there will be some BSOD on some programs and maybe not.


----------



## feniks

cinebench for me proves it right, with conjunction for WHEA warning monitoring in logs.


----------



## kgtuning

For me to call my rig "stable" I run a ton of IBT first then move to prime 95 for 24 hours and game. But that's what I do.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> For me to call my rig "stable" I run a ton of IBT first then move to prime 95 for 24 hours and game. But that's what I do.


try a shortcut next time and do Cinebench 11.5 x64 at first, make sure no WHEA occured in Event Logs and then do your thing. You will be surprised, because I always eventually double check stability as you do. Been using Cinebench since over 1.5 years and it never was wrong ... and it takes maybe 2 minutes to complete! I was never able to fail it after double checking with Prime95 20 hours or IBT 100 rounds ...


----------



## kgtuning

Haha funny you should mention that.. That's another thing I throw at it too. I try to run as many different things to ensure stability. I think it has more to do with making myself feel better about an overclock.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Haha funny you should mention that.. That's another thing I throw at it too. I try to run as many different things to ensure stability. I think it has more to do with making myself feel better about an overclock.


yeah, after all it all depends how one uses the system in general. my rig runs 24/7 on offsets, so I need rock solid stability. also worth mentioning, I always go with increments of 2 notches on vcore, maybe that's why once it's stable in Cine and no WHEA then it passes everything else too.
I too feel much better and sleep well once I know my rig can pass all kinds of stress tests I throw at it LOL


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Here's my OC. No WHEA ville.


----------



## Pure3picshot

Stability has always been a topic of discussion in the Overclocking Community, but honestly it all depends on the eye of the beholder. I usually use the rule of thumb of doing benchies P95, IBT, Cinebench, Mark3D, LinX, SuperPI, etc. on stock hardware clocks to see how the system behaves shipped from the factory. I then push the limits of the hardware with the same benchmarks to see if I get the same so called stock stability results. Community Forums help a ton in the knowledge of other's past mistakes, failures, fixes, problems, and success.







for example I never heard of WHEA errors until I researched it here, and I was able to remedy my system with the knowledge and help of others. Basically stability is what you are willing to live with, high clocks but somewhat unstable and a required reboot every now and then to refresh the system or a mild clock with lesser problematic issues. Who wants to be playing a game and have it BSOD as your wrecking shop, or writing a paper and have it reboot, or encoding a movie and have it lock up, etc. the average user will never use 100% CPU and 90+% of Memory on a 24/7 365 day basis.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pure3picshot*
> 
> Stability has always been a topic of discussion in the Overclocking Community, but honestly it all depends on the eye of the beholder. I usually use the rule of thumb of doing benchies P95, IBT, Cinebench, Mark3D, LinX, SuperPI, etc. on stock hardware clocks to see how the system behaves shipped from the factory. I then push the limits of the hardware with the same benchmarks to see if I get the same so called stock stability results. Community Forums help a ton in the knowledge of other's past mistakes, failures, fixes, problems, and success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for example I never heard of WHEA errors until I researched it here, and I was able to remedy my system with the knowledge and help of others. Basically stability is what you are willing to live with, high clocks but somewhat unstable and a required reboot every now and then to refresh the system or a mild clock with lesser problematic issues. Who wants to be playing a game and have it BSOD as your wrecking shop, or writing a paper and have it reboot, or encoding a movie and have it lock up, etc. the average user will never use 100% CPU and 90+% of Memory on a 24/7 365 day basis.


Good point regarding stability, REP+


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Finally... I think the whole problem I was having was with Windows itself... but it's hard to say. I could throw anything I wanted at my system, Cinebench, 50 runs of IBT custom with 90% RAM usage, wPrime, etc., etc. all on max settings, but my Prime95 failed every time on a single core around the 15hr mark (but always with a different FFT size). I kept bumping up vCore and had finally arrived at a point where I was .06v _more_ than where I was stable with every single other benchmark. So I pulled 16GB out of the system and ran it again back at the settings where I was stable on everything else... and this happened:


I swapped out the sticks with the ones that passed this 24hr run... and they've gone past the 7hr point with no issues (and I have no doubt they'll go the distance as well). So the whole problem was either with having all 4 RAM slots full - or windows (or the windows version of P95) just had a fit on running with 29+GB of RAM...







I'd previously run both a hardware and software memory check and found no problems... nor do I expect there to be any.









So this definitely leads to some questions as to the efficacy of using P95 for stability... on the one hand (in my case at least) it was definitely the hardest to make stable - on the other hand that stability is absolutely worthless because it's not indicative of _CPU or general system_ stability - but basically only shows your system is stable enough for Prime95. As many people have pointed out they can do a hard run on P95 and then crash immediately after doing some supposedly 'mundane task'.

In any case - I did it for club entry, although I should have just gone with the 'standard' setting that seems like it was good enough for entry, and I did 24hr run of _standard_ the first try - unfortunately I forgot the notepad stuff when I did the screenie.


----------



## zpaf

Finally I can have my delidded [email protected] for 24/7 use.


----------



## FrankieFingers

Awesome thread, I will be able to contribute here in a few hours (hopefully) lol
good work guys!!
Working on my first 3770k overclock at a comfortable 4.4ghz using offset. (new to me)


----------



## FrankieFingers

Well here she is!









FinalOCFD.png 538k .png file


----------



## d0mini

Here you go, nice and stable [email protected] with 1.280V.


----------



## thebski

Well I just got my 3770K rig put together. Been wanting to build a secondary rig for a while now and just finally amassed enough parts to get it up and running. Unfortunately, it appears my 3770K is a real turd. Picked it up at the Kansas City Micro Center about 3 weeks ago. The pic below probably isn't even long term Prime stable. I just ran it for 15 minutes or so to get an idea about temps.



3770K 4.5 GHz
8GB GSkill Trident X 2400 MHz 9-11-11-31
Corsair AX860
Maximus V Extreme
Corsair H100i with 4x SP120 fans in push/pull

I was planning on delidding, but I don't think it's worth it on this CPU. I could maybe go up to 4.6, but meh. In my slight experimenting with 4.6 it's probably going to take somewhere around 1.38V if not 1.4V to be truly stable. That means 4.7 is totally out of the question on H100i and 4.6 isn't worth delidding for. Not sure if I'll try to sell this one and come up with a better one or what. Makes me appreciate my 4.7 GHz 1.36V 3930K a whole lot more.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Well I just got my 3770K rig put together. Been wanting to build a secondary rig for a while now and just finally amassed enough parts to get it up and running. Unfortunately, it appears my 3770K is a real turd. Picked it up at the Kansas City Micro Center about 3 weeks ago. The pic below probably isn't even long term Prime stable. I just ran it for 15 minutes or so to get an idea about temps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770K 4.5 GHz
> 8GB GSkill Trident X 2400 MHz 9-11-11-31
> Corsair AX860
> Maximus V Extreme
> Corsair H100i with 4x SP120 fans in push/pull
> 
> I was planning on delidding, but I don't think it's worth it on this CPU. I could maybe go up to 4.6, but meh. In my slight experimenting with 4.6 it's probably going to take somewhere around 1.38V if not 1.4V to be truly stable. That means 4.7 is totally out of the question on H100i and 4.6 isn't worth delidding for. Not sure if I'll try to sell this one and come up with a better one or what. Makes me appreciate my 4.7 GHz 1.36V 3930K a whole lot more.


Yeah, I'd probably sell that one and go for another... my first 3770K was pretty dismal (the one I ran for this thread actually) - and it was still better than yours by a slight margin. The next one I grabbed was a whole lot better (it does 5.0 at the same voltages & temps that the first one required to hit 4.7). If you're positive you're NOT going to sell it - I'd delid anyway. You might not get much higher clock but you will get longevity and slightly better power utilization as your temps should drop at least 10C per core if not 15C+

You said 3 weeks ago... doesn't Microcenter have 30 day returns? If so I'd just take it back and try another one. That's what I did with my second one (at Fry's because we don't have Microcenter here







). I bought all 3 they had... tested each, returned the two slower ones for a refund - and then delidded the one I kept! It took a little longer and was a bit of a pain to do as I was testing on a bench setup with an air cooler - but I just tested each at where they were when they hit ~75C peaks. The one I kept was 4.7GHz at only 1.296v at that level - so although I couldn't get it to 5GHz on air... I was pretty sure that in my main rig... it would be able to hit it without too much problem.


----------



## neofury

RMA to intel due to poor ability haha, say it runs way hotter than most 3770k and is a dog at overclocking. Might as well try, say you bought a K series for a reason. 85c+ with AIO at 4.5ghz is super hot.


----------



## thebski

I know Micro Center has a 1 limit per household on their CPUs because of the discount they give. Is that per trip, or total? If it's just per trip then I'll likely pick up another in a couple weeks and just sell this one. I've finally settled on 1.36V under load with offset voltage for 4.5 GHz, lolol. This thing is such a turd. It needs to be sold to someone who doesn't care about overclocking.


----------



## feniks

replace it with them. the limit is per household per promotion, so they won't sell you the second one at same price, but when price changes then they might give it to you (I did it, otherwise they said no).


----------



## neofury

Overclock is no longer stable, getting whea errors and random apps crashing









What should I do? I tried upping the voltage to no avail. It's weird, it just started acting odd yesterday, I figured upping the voltage might help but it didn't.

Should I try clocking back down to 4.8ghz and the voltage that originally required?


----------



## lightsout

JUst bought a 3570k off someone. They got x47 @ 1.27v. I tried 47 @1.28v and it failed, I understand all boards are different but even 46 and 45 fails. 44 was good with a little less voltage. All I have really messed with is Vcore.

The thing is the prime exe is crashing, no bsod no failed workers or any of that. Just says "prime stopped working" very quickly after I start it. Anyone know what this error means?

Running this on a Maximus Gene Z68. Cooling is an H60, temps got fairly hot @ 80-85c at x47, peaked at 90c once or twice.


----------



## Aparition

@lightsout
Check memory for stability. If you find memory unstable check for file corruption.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> JUst bought a 3570k off someone. They got x47 @ 1.27v. I tried 47 @1.28v and it failed, I understand all boards are different but even 46 and 45 fails. 44 was good with a little less voltage. All I have really messed with is Vcore.
> 
> The thing is the prime exe is crashing, no bsod no failed workers or any of that. Just says "prime stopped working" very quickly after I start it. Anyone know what this error means?
> 
> Running this on a Maximus Gene Z68. Cooling is an H60, temps got fairly hot @ 80-85c at x47, peaked at 90c once or twice.


What was the board the other person used to get [email protected]?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> JUst bought a 3570k off someone. They got x47 @ 1.27v. I tried 47 @1.28v and it failed, I understand all boards are different but even 46 and 45 fails. 44 was good with a little less voltage. All I have really messed with is Vcore.
> 
> The thing is the prime exe is crashing, no bsod no failed workers or any of that. Just says "prime stopped working" very quickly after I start it. Anyone know what this error means?
> 
> Running this on a Maximus Gene Z68. Cooling is an H60, temps got fairly hot @ 80-85c at x47, peaked at 90c once or twice.
> 
> 
> 
> What was the board the other person used to get [email protected]?
Click to expand...

Looks like an asrock.

Is 1.3 safe on air?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks like an asrock.
> 
> Is 1.3 safe on air?


Well if it was on a Z77 Asrock board the reported voltage was incorrect. I think almost all the boards misreported vcore. I'll find the thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-series-vcore-reading


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks like an asrock.
> 
> Is 1.3 safe on air?
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it was on a Z77 Asrock board the reported voltage was incorrect. I think almost all the boards misreported vcore. I'll find the thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-series-vcore-reading
Click to expand...

Very interesting thank you.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks like an asrock.
> 
> Is 1.3 safe on air?
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it was on a Z77 Asrock board the reported voltage was incorrect. I think almost all the boards misreported vcore. I'll find the thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-series-vcore-reading
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very interesting thank you.
Click to expand...

So he has the extreme 4. Looks like I will need more voltage.


----------



## Aparition

Yes but you also said it was unstable for 4.4 at 1.28v which to me would also point to unstable memory, or something else.


----------



## lightsout

Sorry what I meant was when I dropped to 44 I also dropped vcore. Never tried 44 at 1.28. That was at 1.26v. Ten hours stable on prime.


----------



## Aparition

Ah ok.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So he has the extreme 4. Looks like I will need more voltage.


ahhh, one of the worst offenders.. besides my crappy Fatality professional..glad I have a digital multimeter to prove my vcore.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Well I just got my 3770K rig put together. Been wanting to build a secondary rig for a while now and just finally amassed enough parts to get it up and running. Unfortunately, it appears my 3770K is a real turd. Picked it up at the Kansas City Micro Center about 3 weeks ago. The pic below probably isn't even long term Prime stable. I just ran it for 15 minutes or so to get an idea about temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 3770K 4.5 GHz
> 8GB GSkill Trident X 2400 MHz 9-11-11-31
> Corsair AX860
> Maximus V Extreme
> Corsair H100i with 4x SP120 fans in push/pull
> 
> I was planning on delidding, but I don't think it's worth it on this CPU. I could maybe go up to 4.6, but meh. In my slight experimenting with 4.6 it's probably going to take somewhere around 1.38V if not 1.4V to be truly stable. That means 4.7 is totally out of the question on H100i and 4.6 isn't worth delidding for. Not sure if I'll try to sell this one and come up with a better one or what. Makes me appreciate my 4.7 GHz 1.36V 3930K a whole lot more.


Decided to try my hand at another 3770K to see if I could get a significant improvement in clocks, and boy did I. THIS is what I was hoping for the first time!



That particular shot is during a BF4 round. I ran a little bit of Prime, but enough time in BF4 will ensure it's stability. Topped out in the lower to mid 80's in Prime across the cores. This chip I will for sure delid and probably run 4.9 in somewhere around the 1.36-1.38V range.


----------



## lightsout

Heres my submission, as you can see it spiked pretty hot at some point, but it seemed to be in the high 70's to low 80's whenever I would check on it. Cooling is what it is for now. H60. My birthday is coming soon might go for something better.


----------



## DF is BUSY

my 3770k should (hopefully) be on pace for 4.4 @ 1.25 vcore

looking at the stat sheet it seems to be pretty noob compared to the other 4.4s, well at least its not a total dud


----------



## matta85

Hi,

Here is my (for now) highest stable overclock. My chip is unfortunately not that good, needs a boost from 1.245v to 1.392v to go from 4.4GHz to 4.6GHz.



My temps are completely fine but still is the few extra mhz worth it for an extra 0.15v more? I wonder what people thinks about giving the chip more than 1.4v?

I'm a BF3/4 multiplayer gamer, will a couple of hundred mhz make a big difference?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matta85*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Here is my (for now) highest stable overclock. My chip is unfortunately not that good, needs a boost from 1.245v to 1.392v to go from 4.4GHz to 4.6GHz.
> 
> My temps are completely fine but still is the few extra mhz worth it for an extra 0.15v more? I wonder what people thinks about giving the chip more than 1.4v?
> 
> I'm a BF3/4 multiplayer gamer, will a couple of hundred mhz make a big difference?


As far as giving it more than 1.4V - I do (although not that much more and I'm running offset so it drops as low as 1.03V at idle).


On the BF3/4 question, it really depends much more on what resolution, on which maps, and what GPU(s) you're running. AFAIK that game is much more CPU bound than many are - but if you're running a single GPU on 1080 resolution I doubt it would make much difference in any but the largest (most destructable/most players) multiplayer scenarios. On the other hand if you're running high resolution with multiple GPUs then it will probably make a difference of several FPS in almost any firefight.

Just a guess however - nothing concrete to back that statement up other than reading many benchmarks/reviews of CPU restriction in BF3. (And I'm guessing BF4 isn't _better_ and most likely much worse). There are a lot of complaints from people about 100% CPU utilization in BF3 - so anything that can get a little more headroom on the logic-side will likely pay dividends on the render-side.


----------



## matta85

Thx DiGiCiDAL for your reply, and really nice chip you got there









Yeah I was one of them that really struggled with BF4 Beta in regards to maxed out cpu usuage, making it unplayable until the last patch they came with.

I'm playing 1080p 120hz with a 7970 @ 1170/1525. I have an offset profile that I have been running BF3 on for a year or so; 4.4GHz -0.015 (1.25ish volts). It has been very nice, idle's arounf 0.89-0.90v.

So since I only play at 1080p there isn't really any point on running it on 4.6GHz vs 4.4GHz?

In regards to degradation on the chip. Is it the higher temps (due to the increased voltage) that is causing it? Or is it the voltage it self?

Thanks again for valuable information


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matta85*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Here is my (for now) highest stable overclock. My chip is unfortunately not that good, needs a boost from 1.245v to 1.392v to go from 4.4GHz to 4.6GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> My temps are completely fine but still is the few extra mhz worth it for an extra 0.15v more? I wonder what people thinks about giving the chip more than 1.4v?
> 
> I'm a BF3/4 multiplayer gamer, will a couple of hundred mhz make a big difference?


man im in the same boat as you (3770k though)

i have a nice average voltage for a 4.4 stable (1.25) but to hit 4.5 or 4.6 stable im in the high 1.3x territory, that jump from 44 to 45/46 ratio is asking for such a high wall to climb over /sadface


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matta85*
> 
> Thx DiGiCiDAL for your reply, and really nice chip you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was one of them that really struggled with BF4 Beta in regards to maxed out cpu usuage, making it unplayable until the last patch they came with.
> 
> I'm playing 1080p 120hz with a 7970 @ 1170/1525. I have an offset profile that I have been running BF3 on for a year or so; 4.4GHz -0.015 (1.25ish volts). It has been very nice, idle's arounf 0.89-0.90v.
> 
> So since I only play at 1080p there isn't really any point on running it on 4.6GHz vs 4.4GHz?
> 
> In regards to degradation on the chip. Is it the higher temps (due to the increased voltage) that is causing it? Or is it the voltage it self?
> 
> Thanks again for valuable information


Yeah, it seems like the last couple batches to come out weren't as good as those from a few months ago... ah the lottery. I thought my first 3770K was bad - and it was still slightly better than yours I think. You might see a slight improvement from the extra 200MHz - but probably slightly less than it's raw increase. Since 200MHz is only around a 5% increase in speed... I'd say the most you would see improved in-game might be 2-3% - so even if you were getting 60-70FPS now the difference might only be 1-2FPS better.

As far as degradation is concerned... there's some anectdotal evidence on the topic - but not very much hard evidence at all. Some people claim to have experienced it running a chip well below Intel specs (although likewise we have no proof that there wasn't something else way out of spec on those systems) and other people - like myself - have not seen it despite running over 1.5V and 80C temps on previous rigs. Voltage definitely has a greater impact on the process than heat - if for no other reason that the chips have thermal protections in place. I can say (as someone who's pump got disconnected) that smacking a chip into the 105C wall repeatedly







still had no effect on the stability of the chip in question... at least so far.

Since I'm neither an expert in thermodynamics, nor an electrical engineer I can't explain the physics behind the behavior - but all three (speed, voltage, temp) are inextricably linked to each other. Obviously as voltage and speed increase, the wattage dissipated as heat increases because the efficiency of the circuit decreases. People running sub-zero setups didn't spend that time/money to run pedestrian clocks... but if they did, I guarantee they could run them with a ton less vcore than those of us operating above ambient. If you ran a chip at 1.7V vcore with normal cooling - I'm sure you would start seeing degradation almost immediately... but at subzero temps you can run that way for (relatively) long periods of time without problems. I don't see 1.4v-1.45v as being a significant risk at all - provided your temps are good - but when it comes right down to it... running anything over stock speeds and voltages is somewhat more risky than not.

The trade off is that even if you lose a couple of years on the lifetime of a CPU by OCing it to as high as it can reasonably reach and still be within the spec envelope for voltage and temperature... it will still be very likely to outlast it's usefulness from an application standpoint. I've still got a pair of Socket370 Celerons that were OC'd from 333MHz to over 600MHz for 4 years... with just slightly better than stock cooling. They still work perfectly - but what would you ever actually use them for??







They are pathetically slow even in comparison to first generation Atoms... and take several times as much electricity to achieve that performance.

Sorry for the wall of text... I got carried away I think.


----------



## lagittaja

Since I ran the 19hour test on my [email protected]/1.104V I've delidded my chip and after that I had it running at 4.5Ghz/~1.2V for quite sometime. Nowadays it's ticking along at 4.8Ghz/1.37V
And my cooler, the True Spirit 120 (not M version) has coped surprisingly well. Under IBT load (w/ GT running at full ~1800rpm) the hottest core reaches 84*C. That's with an ambient temperature of somewhere between 23-25*C so a delta of 59-61 which ain't that bad but meh..
But anyway, the other day I figured I'd try and see if I could get it up and running at 5Ghz but the poor little cooler caved in under the pressure after a couple of minutes of Linpack









Ordered a Macho and when I get it I'll probably lap it straight out of the box and then I'll tackle the IHS and get it straight as well. Hopefully it arrives on friday so I'll have lots to do for the weekend


----------



## skillzdude

http://valid.canardpc.com/3rxqb9

SOOOO scary xD But I managed it! I don't want to join the club, it's ok, I just thought I might share.


----------



## lagittaja

Oh dear the voltage your chip requires









Haven't still received the Macho so blargh, hopefully next week I can get on with stabilizing 5Ghz.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillzdude*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3rxqb9
> 
> SOOOO scary xD But I managed it! I don't want to join the club, it's ok, I just thought I might share.


----------



## skillzdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Oh dear the voltage your chip requires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't still received the Macho so blargh, hopefully next week I can get on with stabilizing 5Ghz.


Yes, it's not a great chip lol xD


----------



## lightsout

Loving the temps with this H80. Spikes in the mid 70's but it was constantly in the high 60's as shown


----------



## Koniakki

Guys I have a friend that failed to delid his 3770k and he scratched the green covering surface in a few place around the chip like in the pic below. He will bring it in the morning and will post some pictures of it.

The cpu *doesn't post* at all.

My question is: Do we have here any experts/technicians able to revive it/fix it if its possible ofc? If someone can please reply here or PM me.

It's shame to make a keyring of a 5Ghs 300euro worth 3770k.. Will pay for it also if necessary.

The photo below is from another failed delid from someone. I showed him the photo and is not that bad as the photo he said.

Just a few scraches like the red circled ones under the green covering which are the only scratches that looks like his.

Is there any hope for it? It was a good chip and I might take it if it can be fixed and give him my current 4.8 chip.









----photo deleted, check next post----


----------



## Aparition

Ow. That makes me wince.

The leads are so small that a tiny nick is enough to cause a chip to fail. I think it highly likely the chip is dead.


----------



## DF is BUSY

with some initial testing (3770k)

it takes about 1.26 for 4.4 // 1.32 for 4.5 // and around 1.4 for 4.6

must be a setting or two on my motherboard i can tweak hmmmm......... or my chip is really average


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> with some initial testing (3770k)
> 
> it takes about 1.26 for 4.4 // 1.32 for 4.5 // and around 1.4 for 4.6
> 
> must be a setting or two on my motherboard i can tweak hmmmm......... or my chip is really average


Ouch... I thought my bad one was 'thirsty' for voltage... I'd try taking that back if there's time... or sell it and try again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I know it's possible with either - but this is exactly why I swear by the hammer+vice method... that chip is gone for sure... nothing to be done but start the search over again. Sucks it was a good clocker.


----------



## lagittaja

He's dead Jim








It _could_ be revived but it's highly unlikely.
E: Back then I popped my 3770K also using a razor and luckily I didn't nick the PCB. Although I did take my time doing it


----------



## Koniakki

nvm


----------



## Voltherd

Third time is a charm! Super-stable at 4.8Ghz.

After spending a year messing around with two mediocre 3570k's and learning what they liked, and a little dalliance with a Haswell, I've finally been rewarded with a pretty decent Ivy Bridge chip. I was in my local Microcenter last week and found a poor lonely open-box Gigabyte Z77 motherboard that would fit perfectly in my Lanbox. I needed another 1155 chip, so it was totally appropriate to get another 3570k. Instead of the matx gigabyte board it of course went into my Sabertooth/H220 machine for a thorough evaluation. After I saw what it could do, it's not leaving that rig. My previous best super-stable was 4.5GHz. This chip passed super-stable at 4.8GHz with lower temperatures and core voltage than any Ivy CPU I've had before.

As with my previous submissions, this one is using offset voltage with all power saving features enabled. The CPU downclocks to 1.6 GHz at just above 1.0V when lightly loaded.



I was also able to run this chip smoothly and without problems at 5Ghz at under1.4V, but the temperatures were uncomfortably hot during my initial 20 minute Prime95 run. It was still good enough to post a decent Super Pi score and ran just fine for normal applications. I did not want to risk running an extended Prime95 test at that level, at least not quite yet.

(edited to fix unreadable text in image due to resizing)


----------



## h2spartan

Is i7 3770k @ 4.4ghz on 1.136-1.144v good or average? Its been going on prime95 for about 3hrs

I plan to go higher once my modded build and custom loop are complete. In the meantime a mild oc will have to do.


----------



## h2spartan

Here's close to 4 hours on the Prime95 run. Can someone please tell me if this is a good spot to be in terms of voltage for the overclock?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Here's close to 4 hours on the Prime95 run. Can someone please tell me if this is a good spot to be in terms of voltage for the overclock?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


In all honesty it's nearly impossible to tell. I have a couple of 3770K's which are very similar (voltage-wise) in the 4.2-4.4GHz ranges - but after 4.6 all similarities cease. On one chip 4.9GHz required more than I was willing to give it just to get into Windows (like 1.61V I think







) needless to say I validated and immediately down-clocked it to 4.6 again - where it still needed 1.4V almost. On the other chip, the vcore scaled much more linearly - and it only wound up taking ~1.45V to be 24H stable at 5.0GHz. At 4.5GHz the differences were minimal - I think the 'bad' chip took 1.22V and the 'good' chip took 1.19V.

I think the general consensus seems to be that if it can do 4.5GHz at no more than 1.2V then it is pretty much guaranteed to be a 5GHz capable chip&#8230; provided you have the cooling to allow for vcore to be in the 1.4V range. Some of the very best chips seem to be able to pull off 4.5GHz at barely over 1V (like 1.05V or so) - but yours should be able to go much higher than it currently is&#8230; probably even higher than my better chip - so perhaps you could get 5GHz stable at 1.36V or something like that.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> In all honesty it's nearly impossible to tell. I have a couple of 3770K's which are very similar (voltage-wise) in the 4.2-4.4GHz ranges - but after 4.6 all similarities cease. On one chip 4.9GHz required more than I was willing to give it just to get into Windows (like 1.61V I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) needless to say I validated and immediately down-clocked it to 4.6 again - where it still needed 1.4V almost. On the other chip, the vcore scaled much more linearly - and it only wound up taking ~1.45V to be 24H stable at 5.0GHz. At 4.5GHz the differences were minimal - I think the 'bad' chip took 1.22V and the 'good' chip took 1.19V.
> 
> I think the general consensus seems to be that if it can do 4.5GHz at no more than 1.2V then it is pretty much guaranteed to be a 5GHz capable chip&#8230; provided you have the cooling to allow for vcore to be in the 1.4V range. Some of the very best chips seem to be able to pull off 4.5GHz at barely over 1V (like 1.05V or so) - but yours should be able to go much higher than it currently is&#8230; probably even higher than my better chip - so perhaps you could get 5GHz stable at 1.36V or something like that.


Thanks for the help man +1

So I guess overclocking in increments would be the best idea. I was thinking about shooting straight for my goal of at least 4.8 but I guess next I will try for 4.5 and then go from there. Hopefully sub 1.2v!


----------



## SirRobinII

I'm new to overclocking, but I think that I do something wrong :/ I need 1.38V for getting my 3770k to 4.7 GHz. I used msi control center and only changed the cpu io to 1.11V, Vcore 1.38V, CPU ratio 47 and baseclock to 100.1MHz. Only on 1.38V cinemanbench 11.5 worked (got 9.48).
Do I have to change some extra voltages or do I have a bad CPU ?


----------



## lightsout

Why do you think it's bad? Because the voltage is high? It's fairly average. Is cinibench all you've ran? Your going to want to run some sort of stress for stability. Or at least some hours of a demanding game.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> I'm new to overclocking, but I think that I do something wrong :/ I need 1.38V for getting my 3770k to 4.7 GHz. I used msi control center and only changed the cpu io to 1.11V, Vcore 1.38V, CPU ratio 47 and baseclock to 100.1MHz. Only on 1.38V cinemanbench 11.5 worked (got 9.48).
> Do I have to change some extra voltages or do I have a bad CPU ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As lightsout stated, it's far from a bad chip - just not a great one. There's nothing wrong with 4.7GHz @ 1.38V... my first 3770K needed a little more than that actually. You're probably not going to be able to hit 5.0GHz with it... but it will still burn through anything you throw at it.









There are many people that have chips requiring more than that to get that clock stable... it's called a silicon lottery for a reason though... another one from the same batch might be much worse or much better... but probably similar.


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Why do you think it's bad? Because the voltage is high? It's fairly average. Is cinibench all you've ran? Your going to want to run some sort of stress for stability. Or at least some hours of a demanding game.


don't have time to do prime95 14hours :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> As lightsout stated, it's far from a bad chip - just not a great one. There's nothing wrong with 4.7GHz @ 1.38V... my first 3770K needed a little more than that actually. You're probably not going to be able to hit 5.0GHz with it... but it will still burn through anything you throw at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many people that have chips requiring more than that to get that clock stable... it's called a silicon lottery for a reason though... another one from the same batch might be much worse or much better... but probably similar.


Would the temperatures be too high or what do you mean ?


----------



## DF is BUSY

finally got around to doing a 12 hr p95 run (thank god for cold winter temps







)


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> don't have time to do prime95 14hours :/
> Would the temperatures be too high or what do you mean ?


Whether or not the temperatures are too high is a matter for your cooling system. Mine was just fine temperature-wise, it's the voltages required that can become a problem and are more dangerous. How dangerous and at what point they start causing degradation is a hotly debated topic. However, based on Intel spec - the maximum vcore value is 1.52v (actually, this is the maximum value for VID - but it stands to reason that's a pretty good limit for vcore as well). Some people have claimed degradation occurs prior to that and quickly - however, in my experience that is not the case... at least thus far.









In any case, what's not debatable (IMO at least) is that degradation become more likely as both temperature and voltage increase. If you are at 1.38v @ 4.7, then it's likely you will require around 1.43v or so for 4.8 and possibly be well into the 1.5v range for 4.9... that puts 5.0 out of your range due to vcore... and unless you have one heck of a great loop - it will probably also have your peak temps into the critical range as well.

And as to your other point - nope, you certainly don't have to do prime95 for 14 hours. You can do other tests to determine stability, but it's much less irritating to run prime95, linpack, etc... for a day than to find out you're not stable when you are 10 minutes in to a gaming session with friends.


----------



## Voltherd

Here's a bit of fun-- a SuperPi 32M run at 5.1GHz. This is the same system as my previous Super Stable submission but with the multiplier pushed to 51 and VCore Offset up to +0.280. It runs well at 5.1GHz but not well or cool enough for an extended Prime95 stability run. Cooling here is by a Swiftech H220, case is a CoolerMaster CM690II Advanced with a couple extra fans.

The image is just a little deceptive, since the calculation just finished and the processor isn't loaded heavliy. The chip hasn't downclocked to 1600 but VCore has stepped down somewhat already. Under full load I was seeing 1.384-1.408V in CPUz.

Other than this test above 5GHz, I've been running at 4.8GHz without issues for a week.


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voltherd*
> 
> Here's a bit of fun-- a SuperPi 32M run at 5.1GHz. This is the same system as my previous Super Stable submission but with the multiplier pushed to 51 and VCore Offset up to +0.280. It runs well at 5.1GHz but not well or cool enough for an extended Prime95 stability run. Cooling here is by a Swiftech H220, case is a CoolerMaster CM690II Advanced with a couple extra fans.
> 
> The image is just a little deceptive, since the calculation just finished and the processor isn't loaded heavliy. The chip hasn't downclocked to 1600 but VCore has stepped down somewhat already. Under full load I was seeing 1.384-1.408V in CPUz.
> 
> Other than this test above 5GHz, I've been running at 4.8GHz without issues for a week.


h220 is expendable if you want to run 5.2 ghz 24/7


----------



## Jugurnot

Hi overclockers. This is my first post, I hope I followed all the rules









Here are my results at 4.8Ghz. I dont know my batch # at the moment, because I threw the box out not knowing I would ever need the info on it. But when I get some more thermal paste I will check the number and include it in my post.


----------



## writer21

Im so jealous if stable that is a damn good chip. I can hit 4.5 at that vcore.


----------



## Jugurnot

I intend on doing a longer test, but so far I am very happy







I cant remember exactly how far stock volts took me but it was in the 4.0+ range. Im sure there are people here that will be very curious what my batch number is. I did just buy the thing from ncix.com, so I will guess it is a newer chip.


----------



## Luck100

I bought my 3770k late last year, but just getting started on overclocking now. Not looking good so far. With turbo LLC I need 1.25V fixed vcore setting in bios at 4.3 GHz. True Vcore reads at 1.23V under prime95 load (small ffts). Peak core temp is 83C on the hottest core. That doesn't seem too good, does it? I'm using a version of prime that has AVX, does that run hotter than the others? Temperatures are way lower under real loads. Unigine Valley hits 52C max on the hottest core.


----------



## Aparition

1.25v for 4.3 clock?
That isn't so good for air. Might be a 6ghz LN2 chip though







.

Try reseting your cmos and see how far you can raise frequency on stock voltage. Average is about 1.25v for 4.5ghz


----------



## Luck100

My chip's default Vcore is 1.22V. If I make that my fixed voltage, I can only get to 4.2 GHz. I must have gotten one of the chips you guys exchanged.









Why do you say it might be a 6ghz LN2 chip?


----------



## Voltherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> h220 is expendable if you want to run 5.2 ghz 24/7


I'm thinking you ment expandable there, not expendable... that vowel makes all the difference! No plans on expansion, yet, but I did have that in mind when I got the H220, but more with an eye towards GPU cooling.

I am not convinced adding another radiator just for more CPU cooling would have much benefit. I believe the Swiftech is still doing a pretty good job since its exhaust air is cool. Some people have got a few degrees reduction in temps by upgrading the stock fans, or going to four fans in push-pull. So far I've just got the original two fans, pushing from outside of the case through the radiator and in. There might be some small cooling gain available there.

I suspect the next hurdle is the chip/IHS interface. My chip still has its full factory head, no slices or whacks have been applied to remove any parts. Given the current performance of this CPU and the potential for serious harm vs the small potential gain, I think I am OK with keeping its lid firmly attached.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

3770k stable @ 4.8ghz 1.424 vcore


----------



## HardwareDecoder

thread is completely dead eh


----------



## lightsout

Yeah it is pretty dead. That is a crazy vcore. Temps look pretty good though.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah it is pretty dead. That is a crazy vcore. Temps look pretty good though.


Temps are significantly better now, I'm not even hitting 72c in intel burn test. I'm not sure what I did, but I like it.

That was a quick and dirty oc I'm in the process of working the vcore down now.

Oh also that was a small FFT test not a blend test so the max temp was alot higher.


----------



## OmarCCX

I have my max volts set at 1.160V on a 3570k, but under load CPUz tells me it reaches 1.221v, it doesn't matter if I run it at 4.0ghz, 4.2ghz or even stock clocks, it maxes out at a voltage much higher than the one I have set for it.

During idle my volt changes between 1.41 / 1.166 / 1.196 / 1.21. Is this something I can fix under bios, or is it a sign that my cpu is damaged?


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmarCCX*
> 
> I have my max volts set at 1.160V on a 3570k, but under load CPUz tells me it reaches 1.221v, it doesn't matter if I run it at 4.0ghz, 4.2ghz or even stock clocks, it maxes out at a voltage much higher than the one I have set for it.
> 
> During idle my volt changes between 1.41 / 1.166 / 1.196 / 1.21. Is this something I can fix under bios, or is it a sign that my cpu is damaged?


I think some motherboards push extra voltage above what you set. Also, with the most aggressive level of load line calibration (LLC) you can get voltage above your target at load. Try backing your LLC down a level.

Those don't sound like harmful voltages, except for 1.41 which I assume was a typo? You probably meant 1.14? Above 1.4 is not a good idea.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> I think some motherboards push extra voltage above what you set. Also, with the most aggressive level of load line calibration (LLC) you can get voltage above your target at load. Try backing your LLC down a level.
> 
> Those don't sound like harmful voltages, except for 1.41 which I assume was a typo? You probably meant 1.14? Above 1.4 is not a good idea.


Yeah 1.4 was a typo. I don't remember it being this way a few months ago, I lowered the LLC calibration and it didn't seem to make a difference.

My CPU can run at 4.2 with 1.60v, running it at 1.126v is making much hotter than it needs to be for that clock. I'll try messing around some more.


----------



## SirRobinII

Im waiting till I can delid and lap my cpu. Last time on 4.8 GHz he was reaching 102 degrees under stress.


----------



## OmarCCX

I tried just about everything and I can't get it to get a fixed / approximate VCORE if I set it anywhere under 1.225. Once I go past that voltage it seems to stay there constantly (apart from when it downclocks during idle). Weird. I thought it had something to do with the BIOS being corrupted once, but this UD3H has a dual bios.

I'm going to inspect everything a little more when I get thermal paste, to reseat the CPU cooler.


----------



## OmarCCX

I'm now using the stock cooler until I get a new cooler next week. Had to unplug it because it was so loud, and put some SP120s on the top as intakes to keep the CPU cool. It idles at 50º, but it never goes past 70º.









It's still noisy though.


----------



## DF is BUSY

im liking this fella more and more


----------



## OmarCCX

I'm getting way better temperatures from an Enermax T40 than I did with my H100i, go figure. I'm selling that thing.

3570k at 1.280v / 4.5GHz doesn't go over 60c during games and hovers around 70c when all cores are at 100%. It's also muuuuuch quieter.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmarCCX*
> 
> I'm getting way better temperatures from an Enermax T40 than I did with my H100i, go figure. I'm selling that thing.
> 
> 3570k at 1.280v / 4.5GHz doesn't go over 60c during games and hovers around 70c when all cores are at 100%. It's also muuuuuch quieter.


You'll cry when I tell you what voltage my 3570k at 4.5 is stable at....

....wait for it.....

1.120v

55 degrees on hottest core with prime. I'm using thermaltake water 2.0 performer cooler. Ambient temperature in my room is 18*, so that would account for lower temps as well.


----------



## OmarCCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> You'll cry when I tell you what voltage my 3570k at 4.5 is stable at....
> 
> ....wait for it.....
> 
> 1.120v
> 
> 55 degrees on hottest core with prime. I'm using thermaltake water 2.0 performer cooler. Ambient temperature in my room is 18*, so that would account for lower temps as well.


I died inside a little. I can't even do stock clocks at that voltage!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmarCCX*
> 
> I died inside a little. I can't even do stock clocks at that voltage!


At stock i think i'm at 0.95ish. Guess I won the silicone lottery


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> At stock i think i'm at 0.95ish. Guess I won the silicone lottery


Depends how the voltage scales with clocks, I have one 3770k that can do 4.5Ghz at 1.12V, but it only scales well to 4.7V at 1.22V.
Then 1.32 for 4.8, 1.44 for 4.9, & no where near a great chip anymore at 1.54V for 5ghz.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Depends how the voltage scales with clocks, I have one 3770k that can do 4.5Ghz at 1.12V, but it only scales well to 4.7V at 1.22V.
> Then 1.32 for 4.8, 1.44 for 4.9, & no where near a great chip anymore at 1.54V for 5ghz.


I havent gone any further then 4.8, which was at 1.245v. Still pretty decent I think. But I dialed it down because I didnt need that, having only a gtx 660, 4.8 was overkill. One day I will get to 5.0 and hope the volts still stay rather low.


----------



## OmarCCX

I just enjoy watching that 4.5Ghz on my taskbar.


----------



## FtW 420

The rig I'm on is at 4.5Ghz as well, I generally just push things for benching.


----------



## amnioticentity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> At stock i think i'm at 0.95ish. Guess I won the silicone lottery


3570k @ .99 stock with stock cooler, 4.4ghz @ 1.150v. I need to delid and redo paste on a new zalman optima and then do some validations, Love my CPU


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amnioticentity*
> 
> 3570k @ .99 stock with stock cooler, 4.4ghz @ 1.150v. I need to delid and redo paste on a new zalman optima and then do some validations, Love my CPU


This is my second CPU i've had a chance to overclock, before it was Q9650. Quite an upgrade I must say, but overall this chip is awesome!


----------



## amnioticentity

Bro I totally understand, I came from a C2Q Q8200s with 1333mhz ddr3 on a 640gig (2platter) hdd + radeon 4650 to an i5-3570k @4.2 2200mhz ddr3 & 90gb agility 3 + gtx 670 ftw.

It was the most amazing upgrade since my Mac IIci to P3/450 upgrade.

I've tinkered with it a little since then, but man was it great having such a performance boost...


----------



## $ilent

Is this acceptable?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this acceptable?


The cpu looks good, but the memory speed & timings... Lots of room for improvement there, the samsung green should be able to do 1866 - 2000Mhz 9-11-11 keeping voltage ~1.5V or less, might need a touch more for 2133. 2400mhz if pushing the vdimm to 1.65 - 1.7V.


----------



## $ilent

Thanks man, ive not tried to oc the memory whats easiest way to oc memory and test it?


----------



## Stige

Starting to see some degradation for my 3570K..

Had to bump up voltage one notch to keep everything stable twice now in the past month or so.
Usually notice it when streaming software or CSGO crashes, or while encoding something with Premiere.

Starting voltage was 1.504V on CPU-Z which in reality is propably closer to 1.55V if measured with DMM (AsRock Z77...).
CPU-Z shows 1.52V right now, think I'll drop down to 4.8GHz or something to keep this thing running.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Depends how the voltage scales with clocks, I have one 3770k that can do 4.5Ghz at 1.12V, but it only scales well to 4.7V at 1.22V.
> Then 1.32 for 4.8, 1.44 for 4.9, & no where near a great chip anymore at 1.54V for 5ghz.


Are you talking about 4c/8t or 4c/4t? coz lately I've seen alot of guys post as if there wasn't any difference between the two


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> Are you talking about 4c/8t or 4c/4t? coz lately I've seen alot of guys post as if there wasn't any difference between the two


I use 4c/8t for all my testing on cpus that have HT. When benching I'll disable it and/or disable cores if it helps get better results with apps that use a limited number of cores, otherwise HT is always on.
There are differences depending on what is being run, if the app can use 8 cores HT on will be better. If 4 cores or less disabling can possibly let the cpu OC a bit higher, & it seems to be just a touch more efficient with HT off when running things that use single thread up to 4 core usage.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I use 4c/8t for all my testing on cpus that have HT. When benching I'll disable it and/or disable cores if it helps get better results with apps that use a limited number of cores, otherwise HT is always on.
> There are differences depending on what is being run, if the app can use 8 cores HT on will be better. If 4 cores or less disabling can possibly let the cpu OC a bit higher, & it seems to be just a touch more efficient with HT off when running things that use single thread up to 4 core usage.


That leads to my most curious of all questions right now is what is the difference in Mhz acquired in HT off vs HT on with all other variables held constant (including rock solid stability for both conditions)?


----------



## FtW 420

I haven't really tested this, when disabling HT it is for benching so I don't really look at solid stability, just stable enough to run what I'm benching at the max. I change the variables too often, running different memory kits & so on.


----------



## mxthunder

Not really for submission, just posting up my results with 3770k.

1.26v for 4800, not sure if its worth delidding or not


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Sure its worth delidding, then you can go up to 1,35V and your under 80°C, think it can be a 5GHz Chip.
How high was the last voltage step higher then 0,05 ?


----------



## mxthunder

chip takes more than 1.4v to even be bench stable at 5.0 unfortunately


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Then it´s not worth for delidding. But also a great chip !


----------



## El_Capitan

That's pretty good. Close to a golden chip there. Mine gets 4.8GHz at 1.28V's (in BIOS, 1.256V-1.264V's in CPU-Z). I've only taken it up to 5.1GHz at 1.49V's (1.456V - 1.464V in CPU-Z), but hits 5.0GHz at 1.42V's (1.392V - 1.400V in CPU-Z). Custom watercooled, of course, temps don't get past 69C and 67C, respectively.

Still safe voltages, and for 300MHz extra, why not?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> chip takes more than 1.4v to even be bench stable at 5.0 unfortunately


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Then it´s not worth for delidding. But also a great chip !


Umm yes it is?

I run mine at slightly over 1.5V for 5GHz right now due to degradation.
If you can run 5GHz at 1.4V then I would call that a much better than average chip already.

So delid it!


----------



## UKiY

There are some sweet chips out there...








But i'm curious, does overclock needs to be free of WHEA errors to be considered stable?


----------



## devlovE

8 hours into my run right now. 4.5 at 1.24v. No whea errors so far! I hope to post some pics soon.


----------



## devlovE

One question to make sure I've got the submission style down. If I just did a standard blend am I supposed to show my task manager?

Also, and sorry for my ignorance, where would I find my cpu's batch number? Would that be on the box? I know its a costa rica chip and so the batch # should start with a 3.

[edit]: Never mind on the batch #, its printed right on the box...derp!


----------



## devlovE

Here it is! Just a little over 12 hours with no issues including 0 WHEA errors.



Screenshot20.png 495k .png file


----------



## Lionheart1980

What is the safe voltage for 3770k chips? min and max range pls.


----------



## chronicfx

I like the range of .85v at idle all the way up to 1.50v max oc. That is how I had my 3570k set up.


----------



## chronicfx

Suicide run just for bench they can take alot if your cooling can handle it. I have seen people go to 1.8 or 1.9v without killing the chip. If you are talking that kind of max.


----------



## Buno Taso

I'm new to OCN and overclocking in-general. These are my first two 24 hour stability runs in P95, both 27.7 and 28.5. Is 1.320v at 4.7 stable with a 3770K average, above average, etc?


----------



## finch4ever

hi im new here but just wanted to share my 5.1ghz chip results. its benching right now been few hours and is stable so far and im pretty sur i can even go 5.2ghz soon. using custom watercooling with many rads and of corse my chip is dellided and lapped. chip is very cool under load and by looking many, mine seems to use lowest vcore of them all or almost. correct me if im wrong


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finch4ever*
> 
> hi im new here but just wanted to share my 5.1ghz chip results. its benching right now been few hours and is stable so far and im pretty sur i can even go 5.2ghz soon. using custom watercooling with many rads and of corse my chip is dellided and lapped. chip is very cool under load and by looking many, mine seems to use lowest vcore of them all or almost.


Those numbers look pretty good. My chip is similar. 1.36v @ 5.0ghz IBT stable. 89 max temp non delid with h220 aio cooler. Delidding next week.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Umm yes it is?
> 
> I run mine at slightly over 1.5V for 5GHz right now due to degradation.
> If you can run 5GHz at 1.4V then I would call that a much better than average chip already.
> 
> So delid it!


I have got my 3770k running at 5Ghz 1.31 volts stable temps do not go above 62 on all cores.. Its delided of course..

Not tried to go higher yet on custom water cooling.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UKiY*
> 
> There are some sweet chips out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i'm curious, does overclock needs to be free of WHEA errors to be considered stable?


Yes. Interestingly it seems WHEA errors are unique to Ivy Bridge (my 2700k and 4770k did not have it).


----------



## finch4ever

sorry for my ignorance what is WHEA errors?

i found out it wasnt fully stable at 1.415v most stable it was 8hours and then pc rebooted. for some 8hours is enough but not for me because i find sometimes it can be prime stable but not stable in games etc. im doing some tweaking and when i'll be satisfied i will post results


----------



## finch4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finch4ever*
> 
> sorry for my ignorance what is WHEA errors?


nvm i know what it is.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finch4ever*
> 
> sorry for my ignorance what is WHEA errors?
> 
> i found out it wasnt fully stable at 1.415v most stable it was 8hours and then pc rebooted. for some 8hours is enough but not for me because i find sometimes it can be prime stable but not stable in games etc. im doing some tweaking and when i'll be satisfied i will post results


Just yank up the vcore 2 notches up and you should be good.


----------



## axel000

I seem to have a real problem getting my i5 3570k completely stable at 4.7Ghz. 4.6 is stable 24x7 all week long (I rarely turn it off) but 4.7 just leads to WHEA errors in the Windows Event Log (I recommend always checking for these errors as it shows parity check errors in your cores - a sure sign that the heat is too hot or the voltage is too low).

I have vcore at around 1.28 and if I go much higher the temps start to hit 80-82c at max use, which is pretty high. Anyone have any tips re: how much is needed to get out of the WHEA error zone ?

EDIT : Posted this without reading this page ! I'll try two more notches tonight and see if I can do away with the WHEA errors.


----------



## writer21

Whea errors mean youre very close. Just keep raising the vcore by .01 until they stop. I use my pc for gaming 120+hz and the usual web browsing. So I basically keep adding .01 until it stops and I've been fine since. Sitting at 4.8 with 1.4vcore now no prime testing and its been stable for weeks.


----------



## t3h0th3r

Hello

Long time lurker first time post...
Scavenged my old rig for some decent cooling on this rig (Watercool HK 3.0 and MoRa3 9x140 LT). The H100 i had previously installed couldn't handle the current settings.
Non-delid (yet).


Had a hard time fitting all windows on one screen


----------



## axel000

Upped my vcore 3 notches and now stable at 4.7Ghz on my i5 3570k, not bad for a $30 after market cooler.

Made a few runs at 4.8 Ghz with various increase in vcore but the temps and WHEA errors get ugly quick, so 4.7 it is.


----------



## Xinoxide

I have ended up with this OC on my less than stellar 3770K ( this is a 4.5GHz on 1.1v chip )

This is the lowest stable voltage for long term "stability" ( at least 4 hours in most cases ).

I am generally not afraid to pump volts as you can surely see.

I would like to set 1.7v and see how high I can post without any more stress than a Windows boot and a cpuid validation.

Though obviously risky, do you think this is necessarily a bad idea?


----------



## Jugurnot

Nothing is a bad idea if you aren't afraid!

Is 1.7v a typo? Because a .15v jump is quite a bit.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Nothing is a bad idea if you aren't afraid!
> 
> Is 1.7v a typo? Because a .15v jump is quite a bit.


No, Its not a typo. :]

I have done it before, I just don't stress it after passing a certain point, its just for booting.

Ill just have to report back once ive got a few validations.


----------



## Xevi

My 3770k & P67

5.6Ghz Water


----------



## $ilent

Just an update folks, I will go through this thread from when the last person was added to the club and then manually update it from there like munaim1 had been doing.

Please bear with me, I dont think its been updated for a while









Thanks


----------



## $ilent

Im struggling to get google docs to work, so looks like I will have to wait to hear from munaim1 before I can update this thread


----------



## $ilent

Just a quick update. Ive now got access to the spreadsheet in post #1, so im updating all the entries. At the minute I have about 120 posts left to sift through, so please bare with me.

Just as a heads up, for anyone else looking to join the club, please refer to the rules in post #1 and post your submission in here, and I will update it accordingly.

thanks


----------



## ice445

My "Super Stable" club submission. I had a brain fart and took my print screen when Prime95 was taking up the whole screen (and then I stopped the test), so someone will have to have some faith that Prime was using 6,984MB of memory the entire time. At the very least it should qualify as stable.

Cooling is a Hyper 212 Evo, voltage is 1.180 at load. Offset of +.005, LLC level 3

Oh, and the multiplier is at 43.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> 
> 
> My "Super Stable" club submission. I had a brain fart and took my print screen when Prime95 was taking up the whole screen (and then I stopped the test), so someone will have to have some faith that Prime was using 6,984MB of memory the entire time. At the very least it should qualify as stable.
> 
> Cooling is a Hyper 212 Evo, voltage is 1.180 at load. Offset of +.005, LLC level 3
> 
> Oh, and the multiplier is at 43.


Sorry, but I cant put that in the club. Your cpu is running at 1.6ghz and there is no task manager showing cpu usage or memory usage.


----------



## Razor 116

Delete


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Sorry, but I cant put that in the club. Your cpu is running at 1.6ghz and there is no task manager showing cpu usage or memory usage.


Oh well, definitely not doing it all over again.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Oh well, definitely not doing it all over again.


Sorry I know its annoying, I have had to re submit my entries several times when I joined this club. But your cpu speed isnt even showing or the voltage.


----------



## Jugurnot

I made a submission a while back, but things have changed since then. May I re-submit and not mess you up too much lol?


----------



## $ilent

Sure go ahead, I need to sit down again and do some more updates. Im up to about page 90, which gives me about 120 posts to go through.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Sorry I know its annoying, I have had to re submit my entries several times when I joined this club. But your cpu speed isnt even showing or the voltage.


Yeah I know, rules are rules. I just stopped prime prematurely . I'm getting a new cooler soon so I guess I might try for 4.5 next time.


----------



## Razor 116

First submission since adding my CPU to the loop, 5GHz @ 1.448v (BIOS Set at 1.445v).



This is my second run, Previous got a WHEA warning 8 hours in







, P95 was still running fine with no errors but I require a run without any WHEA warnings regardless of P95 stability to truly call it stable. Bumped the voltage by 0.005 and no WHEA warnings during this 12 Hour run (This is the second 12 hour run at this voltage with no WHEA warnings, the first time I didn't screenshot the correct requirements lol).


----------



## axel000

Balls, my stable 4.7Ghz i5 3570k on air is giving WHEA errors and I've had to drop down to 4.6. Was stable a few months but I guess the summer temps are too much for the basic cooler master heat sink I have in there.

Tried upping the vcore to get it stable but reached the stability roof there too. Honestly don't see any difference in gameplay with the 100mhz downclock though.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axel000*
> 
> Balls, my stable 4.7Ghz i5 3570k on air is giving WHEA errors and I've had to drop down to 4.6. Was stable a few months but I guess the summer temps are too much for the basic cooler master heat sink I have in there.
> 
> Tried upping the vcore to get it stable but reached the stability roof there too. Honestly don't see any difference in gameplay with the 100mhz downclock though.


Delid? I used the H212 before I added the CPU to my GPU loop, If you're not worried about looks you could try a DIY shroud for your H212 (Used one myself). WHEA is the bain though, a OC that you think is prime satble etc. then open up Event Viewer and the horror as its filled with WHEA warnings


----------



## axel000

I dunno, I think I'd break it.


----------



## $ilent

Never mind, somehow it managed to save all the data I had input after it initially looked like I lost all my updates...phew.

OK, spreadsheet updated! *02/06/2014*. I had to omit several entries since they werent to the club entry rules set by Munaim1. I will make a new template for people to follow for acceptance into the club, I notice a few people have missed some of the small print after initially checking the template on the first page, an easy mistake to make.

I will update the club tomorrow at some point with a new template showing what is needed to join the club.

Thanks all!

Lets keep the club alive!


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Never mind, somehow it managed to save all the data I had input after it initially looked like I lost all my updates...phew.
> 
> OK, spreadsheet updated! *02/06/2014*. I had to omit several entries since they werent to the club entry rules set by Munaim1. I will make a new template for people to follow for acceptance into the club, I notice a few people have missed some of the small print after initially checking the template on the first page, an easy mistake to make.
> 
> I will update the club tomorrow at some point with a new template showing what is needed to join the club.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Lets keep the club alive!


Thanks for your hard work! This was one of the first places I came after I got my 3570k and I needed to see how it performed


----------



## orwasmadi

So Brothers, What it the Best Watercooling Block out there, Regardless of the Price?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

I think EK make at the moment the best blocks on the market.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> I think EK make at the moment the best blocks on the market.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

A solid / heavy copper w/block is the go ...... EK Supremacy is what I use


----------



## orwasmadi

Does anyone know where to find an EK-Multioption X2 200ml Reservoir ?

i can't find any on the Interwebz, and i am building a WC project and will use the EK-D5 Dual TOP 2-LOOPS with the 50/60mm Converter.

if any could help directing me to a link i would really appreciate it.


----------



## subman683

Here's a P95 run I did back in February and just got around to submitting now


----------



## subman683

Here's a second P95 run at 4.7GHz and 1.34 v BIOS


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subman683*
> 
> Here's a second P95 run at 4.7GHz and 1.34 v BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those are impressive temperatures for a 212! Congrats on the solid overclock. More proof that Delliding+Coolaboratory is the way to go for Ivy if you are thermally limited.

But just to make sure...what version of P95 are you running?


----------



## subman683

Thanks. On both those runs last February I ran P95 version 27.9; you can see the version number at the top of the screenshots.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subman683*
> 
> you can see the version number at the top of the screenshots.


----------



## Speedster159

This enough?


----------



## silvrr

After having my 3570K downclocked for quite some time while it was used as a HTPC, its back as my main editing rig so getting my overclock back . First step was seeing if it was still stable at 4.2 GHz at the same voltage it was previously. Turned out good and now time to start moving the clocks up.

Custom blend at ten minutes per FFT to make sure they were all hit in the 12 hours.


My ambient temps are pretty low, during a previous test at slightly lower voltage it ran in the low 60s during the day. This was run overnight so the temps dropped as the window was open all night in my office.


----------



## badkarma3059

Ment to post this weeks ago and totally forgot. Also forgot the batch, cooling and whatnot. Old age must be catching up to me

Batch#
3228B139
Cooling
2X480 rads, Raystorm copper block
Version 28.5 of prime95


----------



## ice445

Okay, I FINALLY got back around to redoing the test. Got a new power supply and needed to make sure everything was still stable. I'm sure this is the last ever submission to this club. Hopefully OP is even around to add me


----------



## ice445

Nobody cares anymore


----------



## $ilent

SPreadsheet updated - 25/12/2014!


----------



## Darkfalz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Nobody cares anymore


I care! After more than 2 years owning this chip I finally got an aftermarket cooler and testing out my overclocks. I think I am held back by my 4 phase semi budget board.

4.0 -0.050v ~61 C peak
4.2 +0.050v ~68 C peak
4.4 +0.150v ~77 C peak
4.5 +0.210v ~85 C peak

4.2 is the sweet spot for me.

A tips I don't see in a lot of guides:

1. Set up a WHEA event alert, so that when you get one, you get a popup. This could happen during gaming, benchmarking or general use. But usually it'll be during your Prime95 runs.
2. When you get one, check the time on the WHEA alert in the event view and take note on which test your Prime95 was running at this time. Once you're getting very close to stable, it will tend to fail on the same FFT length test, even down to the same Lucas Lehmer iteration.
3. Take a massive shortcut by testing only this FFT at the next voltage (using Custom), rather than running the entire tests again waiting for this one (and this way, it will run through it a few times so that you can be sure).

Once it's stable, you can then run the whole test again to see if any others cause problem (likely raising the voltage to pass this one would have also corrected others).

For me In-Place 128K FFTs was the ones that were failing (on the 39000 and 46000 iteration especially). I could quickly test just these and get them stable, rather than doing 12+ hour Blend runs every time waiting for the FFTs that were causing problems.

Even rare WHEAs are really useful for overclockers, because they tell you that your build is almost stable, but not quite. It's better to know than to not know and get some data corrupted. It also lets you test with less crashing in a heap and more gracefully.


----------



## Jugurnot

There is still some interest here haha! I may do another test since I've been running 5.0ghz 24/7 with 1.365v (peaks at 1.372v according to hwinfo) Temps don't go passed 65c with an ambient air temp of 18c.

EDIT Feb 9/15 : I'm going to submit my last run as well. But I want to go out with a bang. I am going to try and top the 3570k chart!


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> There is still some interest here haha! I may do another test since I've been running 5.0ghz 24/7 with 1.365v (peaks at 1.372v according to hwinfo) Temps don't go passed 65c with an ambient air temp of 18c.
> 
> EDIT Feb 9/15 : I'm going to submit my last run as well. But I want to go out with a bang. I am going to try and top the 3570k chart!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkfalz*
> 
> I care! After more than 2 years owning this chip I finally got an aftermarket cooler and testing out my overclocks. I think I am held back by my 4 phase semi budget board.
> 
> 4.0 -0.050v ~61 C peak
> 4.2 +0.050v ~68 C peak
> 4.4 +0.150v ~77 C peak
> 4.5 +0.210v ~85 C peak
> 
> 4.2 is the sweet spot for me.
> 
> A tips I don't see in a lot of guides:
> 
> 1. Set up a WHEA event alert, so that when you get one, you get a popup. This could happen during gaming, benchmarking or general use. But usually it'll be during your Prime95 runs.
> 2. When you get one, check the time on the WHEA alert in the event view and take note on which test your Prime95 was running at this time. Once you're getting very close to stable, it will tend to fail on the same FFT length test, even down to the same Lucas Lehmer iteration.
> 3. Take a massive shortcut by testing only this FFT at the next voltage (using Custom), rather than running the entire tests again waiting for this one (and this way, it will run through it a few times so that you can be sure).
> 
> Once it's stable, you can then run the whole test again to see if any others cause problem (likely raising the voltage to pass this one would have also corrected others).
> 
> For me In-Place 128K FFTs was the ones that were failing (on the 39000 and 46000 iteration especially). I could quickly test just these and get them stable, rather than doing 12+ hour Blend runs every time waiting for the FFTs that were causing problems.
> 
> Even rare WHEAs are really useful for overclockers, because they tell you that your build is almost stable, but not quite. It's better to know than to not know and get some data corrupted. It also lets you test with less crashing in a heap and more gracefully.


Very smart. I never thought about setting up an alert before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> There is still some interest here haha! I may do another test since I've been running 5.0ghz 24/7 with 1.365v (peaks at 1.372v according to hwinfo) Temps don't go passed 65c with an ambient air temp of 18c.
> 
> EDIT Feb 9/15 : I'm going to submit my last run as well. But I want to go out with a bang. I am going to try and top the 3570k chart!


Go for it man. Go big or go home, right? I've moved on to Devil's Canyon, but I'll be rooting for you


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Very smart. I never thought about setting up an alert before.
> 
> Go for it man. Go big or go home, right? I've moved on to Devil's Canyon, but I'll be rooting for you


I will be doing this as well, thanks for the tip. +1

So I never experienced a bsod, but after looking through the event viewer I had heaps of WHEA errors. So the 5.0ghz needs a bit of tweaking yet but I think it will stay under 1.4v

I was going to move to 4790k or broadwell, but I decided to ride this chip for another year or so.


----------



## sharkforce

so I thought I had my 3570K stable at 5.1 GHz, with 1.5V vcore and 1.65V PLL as i was able to pass 10 runs of IBT and I ran prime95 for 20 or 30 minutes and then shut down my computer for the night. when I got home today from work to turn my computer back on it wouldnt boot up. It eventually got into windows and when I tried stress testing again it would freeze in IBT. :/ i backed it down to 5GHz for now until I figure out what to do.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sharkforce*
> 
> so I thought I had my 3570K stable at 5.1 GHz, with 1.5V vcore and 1.65V PLL as i was able to pass 10 runs of IBT and I ran prime95 for 20 or 30 minutes and then shut down my computer for the night. when I got home today from work to turn my computer back on it wouldnt boot up. It eventually got into windows and when I tried stress testing again it would freeze in IBT. :/ i backed it down to 5GHz for now until I figure out what to do.


Personally speaking from past experience with OC'ing my IB, I would only consider it stable after a minimum run of 12 hours. Most will probably say 24 though.

I only do a complete 24 hour run once I reach the clock that I want to run at full time. After the 24 hours with no errors I will grind BF4 for about a few hours and perhaps ARMA 3 or Far Cry 4.

Have you seen your temps at that voltage yet?


----------



## sharkforce

temps were fine, in IBT highest core temp was 70C.

I think the problem is an issue with my motherboard because it roots back to the problem i had before with this gigabyte Z77,error code 51, failed memory initialization. I can only run it again with my ram in single channel mode







. they straightened out a few of the motherboard pins which took two weeks for them to do that. and now it doesn't work right again.


----------



## ACMH-K

4.6GHz @ 1.272V Vcore

Prime95CustomBlendTest 9695k .bmp file


----------



## 8800GT

Just attempted a 12 hour run with my 3770 (non-k) at 4.2ghz. Crashed at 10 hours and 30 minutes. Tried intel burn test and it lasted the run. I really feel like I can get it stable without more voltage. I have my mem running at 1.65 but my VTT only at 1.1 which is more than the .5 difference it should be. Could that improve stability at all? Currently running with 1.08v. Feel like if this was a k processor, it would be pretty decent.


----------



## simple93

hi
recently i bought a used cpu and motherboard as my old set up gave me a low fps in csgo anyway

new is:
i5 3330
gigabyteh61M S2p
8gb ram
500gb hdd
650W PSU

i know you might say its not good with quad core (thats if it isnt) but even tho it should at least boot up right ?

i get nothing, i try booting up and it restarts around 7 times or sometimes more then starts up but no output just black screen and thats with motherboard display

any ideas guys please ??

thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> hi
> recently i bought a used cpu and motherboard as my old set up gave me a low fps in csgo anyway
> 
> new is:
> i5 3330
> gigabyteh61M S2p
> 8gb ram
> 500gb hdd
> 650W PSU
> 
> i know you might say its not good with quad core (thats if it isnt) but even tho it should at least boot up right ?
> 
> i get nothing, i try booting up and it restarts around 7 times or sometimes more then starts up but no output just black screen and thats with motherboard display
> 
> any ideas guys please ??
> 
> thanks


take all of the components out, build it on a cardboard box. use only one stick or ram, one hard drive, and use the integrated graphics, and just a keyboard.


----------



## simple93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> take all of the components out, build it on a cardboard box. use only one stick or ram, one hard drive, and use the integrated graphics, and just a keyboard.


thats what i done initially as i still have AMD stuff in PC, opened case and left psu inside and placed mobo box ontop of case then anti static bag between mobo and box then plugged in everything like youtube guys when they test etc xd

basically no output at all and yes tried mobo display and gpu as well. no sign of bios at all


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> take all of the components out, build it on a cardboard box. use only one stick or ram, one hard drive, and use the integrated graphics, and just a keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i done initially as i still have AMD stuff in PC, opened case and left psu inside and placed mobo box ontop of case then anti static bag between mobo and box then plugged in everything like youtube guys when they test etc xd
> 
> basically no output at all and yes tried mobo display and gpu as well. no sign of bios at all
Click to expand...

check that you have the 24 pin and the 8 pin plugged into the mb.
check ithat your ram is installed firmly in the right slots.


----------



## Newbie2009

Wondering if anyone running their 3770k over 1.35v over the years have seen much degradation?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Wondering if anyone running their 3770k over 1.35v over the years have seen much degradation?


I'm at 3+ years runningmy 3770K 1.4+ volts 4.8ghz zero issues


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I'm at 3+ years runningmy 3770K 1.4+ volts 4.8ghz zero issues


Wow that's high. What kinda temps you get?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Wow that's high. What kinda temps you get?


well my Windows 7 stable overclock was 5ghz @1.1445, temps were in the 70's- low 80's... suicide runs of 5.4 ghz for HWBOT at an undisclosed voltage







.

win 10 didn't like that overclock however. Even though it was 24 hour prime stable, no whea, no issues in win 7, win 10 would crash every few days. So I dialed it back to 4.8 ghz and around 1.41-1.43... haven't cared to refine the overclock/vcore because well I'm upgrading in the next few weeks. Currently Prime temps are in the upper 60's. My 3770 is delidded with liquid Ultra in a custom loop with 970's in SLI with 3X560 rads.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> well my Windows 7 stable overclock was 5ghz @1.1445, temps were in the 70's- low 80's... suicide runs of 5.4 ghz for HWBOT at an undisclosed voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> win 10 didn't like that overclock however. Even though it was 24 hour prime stable, no whea, no issues in win 7, win 10 would crash every few days. So I dialed it back to 4.8 ghz and around 1.41-1.43... haven't cared to refine the overclock/vcore because well I'm upgrading in the next few weeks. Currently Prime temps are in the upper 60's. My 3770 is delidded with liquid Ultra in a custom loop with 970's in SLI with 3X560 rads.


ahhh nice, 3 x 560 rads is beastly. Many thanks for the info.


----------



## VeMasi9

Perhaps soon we shall know some more grounded feedback from users who use more than 1.350v on the CPU Core. As ancient as the Z77 platform seems to be , especially compared to Z170. I guess features are a bit dated on Z77, ie 2 sata III 6 gb/s.
Okay, Ivy Bridge is nearing the 5 year mark and i have no idea how long it takes to fry a processor at the voltages which are considered safe. these values are often higher than one would like. I hope not 5 years at 1.4v or whatever. I hope this thing runs at X___ voltage till the bitter end.


----------



## MattBaneLM

im new back to ocing, got 4.7 stable
will post soon
good to met you
may ask you some questions
having a hell of a time getting my trident x 2400 to run even with 2.90M bios
hardware in my sig




prime stable also


----------



## Voltherd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Wondering if anyone running their 3770k over 1.35v over the years have seen much degradation?


Not a 3770k, but close. My 3570k is still a daily driver and has run for years at 4.8GHz. The performance of this i5 at that clock is still damn good by any standard. 24-hour Prime95 stable has proven to be many years stable as well. In this summer's heat have switched to a 4.6 GHz setting because my Swiftech pump is starting to get a little flakey and occasionally doesn't run at full speed. I will be replacing it but needed a bit of thermal safety margin. It will still do 4.8 all day.

However, I have always been thermal rather than voltage limited with this particular chip. It runs under 1.3V all the time, except for my 5.1GHz suicide run at 1.35v (see SuperPi 32M thread for more details). So I don't quite fit what you asked, exactly. But I can safely say its performance hasn't degraded and it still runs superbly well at the overclock I posted here three years ago.


----------



## VeMasi9

What voltage on what.
Check out the info guide found here on the forum... somewhere. Anyway once you find the guide Check out PLL and PCH . Some of these voltages effect the memory controller as well pretty much everything else going on with the CPU and IO.


----------



## yakuzajzs

prime95 standard blend 24 hours stable at 5GHz @ 1.296v:


----------



## rexbinary

Looks good except it looks like you forgot to set prime to use 90% of your memory.


----------



## yakuzajzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Looks good except it looks like you forgot to set prime to use 90% of your memory.


I didn't forget to set it to 90% memory. It says on the rules page that I can use either prime95 standard blend or custom blend. I chose standard blend


----------



## rexbinary

You are correct! Sorry it's been awhile since I did mine. Enjoy that OC! I just hope the mod is still around to get you listed in the club.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yakuzajzs*
> 
> prime95 standard blend 24 hours stable at 5GHz @ 1.296v:


Nice chip dude! And I thought I had a good ivy...

Any WHEA errors in event viewer?


----------



## yakuzajzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> You are correct! Sorry it's been awhile since I did mine. Enjoy that OC! I just hope the mod is still around to get you listed in the club.


Cheers!


----------



## yakuzajzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice chip dude! And I thought I had a good ivy...
> 
> Any WHEA errors in event viewer?


None yet! I ran prime to check if my system was stable right after doing a fresh install of windows 10 and there weren't any after the first 24 hours of stress testing. Im gonna install some games and hope none pop up. Keeping my fingers crossed aha


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yakuzajzs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice chip dude! And I thought I had a good ivy...
> 
> Any WHEA errors in event viewer?
> 
> 
> 
> None yet! I ran prime to check if my system was stable right after doing a fresh install of windows 10 and there weren't any after the first 24 hours of stress testing. Im gonna install some games and hope none pop up. Keeping my fingers crossed aha
Click to expand...

I have found that an additional 8-16 mV on top of prime stable gets me WHEA free in games...I dont know why Prime doesn't equal game stable any more...I feel like it used to.


----------



## yakuzajzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have found that an additional 8-16 mV on top of prime stable gets me WHEA free in games...I dont know why Prime doesn't equal game stable any more...I feel like it used to.


I guess I'll have to try some cpu intensive games and benchmarks then


----------



## fragamemnon

That's a very good chip!! In contrast, mine demands rather... copious voltage to get to 5.0 and beyond.

Good to see this thread again. Brings back some memories from the first days.


----------



## garfild

hey there, finally stable enough.



delided and cooler is CM 140XL, batch unknown. Wanted to reach 5ghz, but temps and voltage is high enough


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Currently sitting at 4.6 with 1.21v. 3770k. Should i go higher?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Currently sitting at 4.6 with 1.21v. 3770k. Should i go higher?


Depends on cooling and power really? I'm more for finding the sweet spot than the absolute max for 24/7


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Currently sitting at 4.6 with 1.21v. 3770k. Should i go higher?


Go as high as 1.35v lets you.


----------



## JRS017

Realll ROGer Suiciderrr etc haha


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have found that an additional 8-16 mV on top of prime stable gets me WHEA free in games...I dont know why Prime doesn't equal game stable any more...I feel like it used to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yakuzajzs*
> 
> I guess I'll have to try some cpu intensive games and benchmarks then


I've found the same. Rise of the tomb raider I use for stability, geothermal valley or soviet installation. Highly stress both graphics cards and cpu. All in the same loop for me.

I'm guessing that the heat dumped from my graphics cards heat the cpu more than prime 95 can, thus increases the power consumption of the cpu.

Anyway highly recommend Rise of the Tomb raider to stability bench. Just let it sit, if there is an error it will just freeze and can close program.


----------



## VeMasi9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yakuzajzs*
> 
> prime95 standard blend 24 hours stable at 5GHz @ 1.296v:


That is real good, and under 1.3v too boot p,
Did you already post your settings?( ie LLC, turbo settings, voltage frequency...ect)


----------



## mudkip_

I'm very late to the party. I've been using a i5 750 since 2010, I overclocked the i5 750 to 3.6-3.8GHz and it suited my utilisation fine, occasional Lightroom/photoshop, light games e.g. Fifa and CoD. The i5 750 combined with a Intel Postville 80GB ssd never felt slow until last year really. The system also got more unstable with random bsod's and I couldn't figure out why these things were happening.

The thing is, I bought a second hand i5 3570k for 120 euros and I also got a Asus P8P67 Pro (Rev. 3.1) for 30 euros, which was a steal, 3 years ago. But somehow I couldn't get the motherboard booting through POST. Frustrated I put the motherboard and the i5 away in the closet and didn't look at it until 2 weeks ago.

I found a good deal on a dutch hardware website, ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 motherboard, i5 3570k and 2 x 4GB Corsair Hyper X (1866MHz 9-9-9-27 1T @ 1.5v) for 150 euros 2 weeks ago.
I've been using that combination ever since. I also took the Asus P67 Pro out of the closet and tried to get it to boot, this time I used a different PSU, and miraculously it booted without any problems at all.

******* hell, I feel annoyed by the fact that for 3 years I had a perfectly fine P67 motherboard and i5 3570k collecting dust in the closet. I learned my lesson I guess, never trust on 1 psu.

Anyway, I've been testing the 2 i5 3570 k's on the Asus motherboard to see which one is better. Unfortunately they're not great overclockers.

1 does 4.2GHz @ 1.13v, 4.4GHz @ 1.245v, 4.5GHz @ 1.29v and 4.6GHz 1.34v. All prime95 Blend stable.
Number 2 does 4.2GHz 1.14v, 4.4GHz @ 1.265v and I couldn't get it stable at 4.6GHz @ 1.34v.

Number 1 is the better chip. I've been running prime95 blend on it for the past 6 hours. No errors in prime95 and windows WHEA kernel.

I also got a GTX 970 and I believe this setup will also last me 4 years at least.


----------



## invincible20xx

i'm running around 1.36 ~ 1.37 for 4.6 ghz , is it too high ? my chip is delidded and under water, max on any core is 73c aida 64


----------



## mudkip_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i'm running around 1.36 ~ 1.37 for 4.6 ghz , is it too high ? my chip is delidded and under water, max on any core is 73c aida 64


Its a relatively high voltage looking at the other chips in this thread, but not too uncommon. As long as your temps are fine you don't need to worry.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudkip_*
> 
> Its a relatively high voltage looking at the other chips in this thread, but not too uncommon. As long as your temps are fine you don't need to worry.


well my chip is certainly is not the greatest but i delidded it anyways







, did it back in the day when the 3770k was all the rage !


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> well my chip is certainly is not the greatest but i delidded it anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , did it back in the day when the 3770k was all the rage !


Not that any single chip or system is representative of the whole... but I've been running a 3770K at [email protected] for more than 4 years now and no problems whatsoever. In fact when I rebuilt my system again after a full teardown maintenance cycle on the loop... it's now stable at 1.4V @ 5GHz. Wouldn't do that before - but I did replace the RAM a couple years ago, so maybe that helped with stability somewhat, dunno.

At any rate, as long as your cooling is up to the task (despite the voltage/clock, mine never sees anything north of 70C on any cores even under IBT extreme settings) I think you're perfectly fine.

I've got another 3770K which is just like yours... it can do 4.7GHz @ 1.46 but with high temps at that level. For whatever reason at similar voltage and 300MHz more clock... my 'golden' is cooler across the board (both are delidded).

I run the "slower" chip at 4.6 @ 1.37 in a little micro server... never had a problem with it and it's even older than the faster one in my main rig.

As with anything, YMMV. Sure it may eventually die, but after 4+ years (I think it may be past 5 now) of near 24/7 use at those levels... it may well outlive me..


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i'm running around 1.36 ~ 1.37 for 4.6 ghz , is it too high ? my chip is delidded and under water, max on any core is 73c aida 64


High but temps look good. Do you have your graphics cards under water?


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> High but temps look good. Do you have your graphics cards under water?


no i got an h100i on the cpu, my gpus are air cooled


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

You're far below Tmax so I wouldn't worry about anything - if those were idle temps that would be another matter. I'm assuming idle is somewhere in the mid 30s per core? Seems perfectly fine to me.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> You're far below Tmax so I wouldn't worry about anything - if those were idle temps that would be another matter. I'm assuming idle is somewhere in the mid 30s per core? Seems perfectly fine to me.


load ofcourse under aida max core is 73 ~ 75


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah with an H100i I'd expect that's about as optimal as it's going to get at that clock and voltage. Should be plenty fast for everything, but still a shame it takes that much vCore for 4.6GHz, but like I said that's exactly how my first one was. I think that's about the average.

Seems like there was a better chance of grabbing a higher clocking chip later on in the lifecycle - either that or I just got lucky with my second one. I can get 4.6GHz stable @ 1.21V on that one.


----------



## Zyther

Hi Guys,

Looking at OC'ing my 3770k. Right now all ive done is up the multiplier to 40. Gits 67c when doing a stress test on air.

Im going to delid it to reduce the temps. Just wondering what base Vcore and multiplier I should start at on Air for a 24/7 Clock.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyther*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking at OC'ing my 3770k. Right now all ive done is up the multiplier to 40. Gits 67c when doing a stress test on air.
> 
> Im going to delid it to reduce the temps. Just wondering what base Vcore and multiplier I should start at on Air for a 24/7 Clock.


Shoot for around 4.5 with 1.3-1.35V if you can keep the temps under 85 during full prime load.


----------



## staccker

glad to see there are still some ivy bridge members out there still pushing the chip.

My 3570K has been at 4.2ghz since I purchased it on its release but now that I have some free time I am going to try and get it higher.

I was working it up slowly at 4.5 and in the last couple of pages i have noticed that it seems a lot of people have been running it at 1.3+ V with no problem. I have been afraid to go past 1.25V.

I wish they still had the data table with all the overclocks and stats.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> glad to see there are still some ivy bridge members out there still pushing the chip.
> 
> My 3570K has been at 4.2ghz since I purchased it on its release but now that I have some free time I am going to try and get it higher.
> 
> I was working it up slowly at 4.5 and in the last couple of pages i have noticed that it seems a lot of people have been running it at 1.3+ V with no problem. I have been afraid to go past 1.25V.
> 
> I wish they still had the data table with all the overclocks and stats.


My 3770K ran [email protected] from 2012 to 2016 when I retired it to my daughters machine.. put the vcore to it


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> My 3770K ran [email protected] from 2012 to 2016 when I retired it to my daughters machine.. put the vcore to it


right on









did you touch the PLL voltage?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> right on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you touch the PLL voltage?


Hmm I can't remember... I have the settings somewhere. I'll find it and post back shortly.

Edit: 1.85 I believe for pll


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I feel like the bigger issues with IB are heat related. I'm like kgtuning in running 5.0GHz @ 1.44V (and later 1.40V) without issues. But it was very over-cooled during it's whole life - even with IBT runs it never topped 80C. During normal use I don't think it ever even saw 60C. My guess is that as long as you have an adequate envelope between tjMax and peak temps even 'insanely dangerous' voltages are probably OK.

Back in the early IB days, 1.44V was 'insanely dangerous' and it was never a problem for me... so maybe 1.55V is OK too - the only thing is you don't know when it's _really_ too much until it's also too late.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I feel like the bigger issues with IB are heat related. I'm like kgtuning in running 5.0GHz @ 1.44V (and later 1.40V) without issues. But it was very over-cooled during it's whole life - even with IBT runs it never topped 80C. During normal use I don't think it ever even saw 60C. My guess is that as long as you have an adequate envelope between tjMax and peak temps even 'insanely dangerous' voltages are probably OK.
> 
> Back in the early IB days, 1.44V was 'insanely dangerous' and it was never a problem for me... so maybe 1.55V is OK too - the only thing is you don't know when it's _really_ too much until it's also too late.


ahh yes I'm pretty sure you and I are of the early delid club. Higher voltage was never an issue for me either... delidded/ CLP under the lid and same temps as you. My chip even saw... 1.86 volts on accident on a suicide run but pulled off 5.4ghz on water.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> ahh yes I'm pretty sure you and I are of the early delid club. Higher voltage was never an issue for me either... delidded/ CLP under the lid and same temps as you. My chip even saw... 1.86 volts on accident on a suicide run but pulled off 5.4ghz on water.


Very nice! LOL... maybe I just need to break the 1.65V level to hit new levels!

Seriously I hit a wall with my chip that was unreal at anything over 5.0. Took about .035 for each multi after 45 (which it did at stock volts)... then BAM! from 50 to 51 took .12 and wasn't even totally stable. I think I did a suicide run with 1.56 or something to get 5.2... but even that was only good enough for a validation and it crashed a minute later I think.









Now my new 7700K will do 5.3 @ 1.42V and that was on air... now that it's on water I'm hoping to see a 5.5 at least for validation... I'm not running that way 24/7 of course. At least not yet.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Very nice! LOL... maybe I just need to break the 1.65V level to hit new levels!
> 
> Seriously I hit a wall with my chip that was unreal at anything over 5.0. Took about .035 for each multi after 45 (which it did at stock volts)... then BAM! from 50 to 51 took .12 and wasn't even totally stable. I think I did a suicide run with 1.56 or something to get 5.2... but even that was only good enough for a validation and it crashed a minute later I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my new 7700K will do 5.3 @ 1.42V and that was on air... now that it's on water I'm hoping to see a 5.5 at least for validation... I'm not running that way 24/7 of course. At least not yet.


Lol knowing what I know now.. I'd never push a chip like I did. Like I don't dare push my 5820k any further than [email protected] 1.30... suicide runs are awfully fun though. Those 7700k are beasts. I can't believe how well they do.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah I know the feeling... have a Xeon 1650V3 (so very similar to your 5820K) running about the same - and I'm perfectly happy with that. Of course, it's really more of a stability build anyway, not like VMs can benefit from a few extra clock cycles much. Basically just OC'd it because I could.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah I know the feeling... have a Xeon 1650V3 (so very similar to your 5820K) running about the same - and I'm perfectly happy with that. Of course, it's really more of a stability build anyway, not like VMs can benefit from a few extra clock cycles much. Basically just OC'd it because I could.


What do you run your 1650v3 At?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> What do you run your 1650v3 At?


Just running at 4.2GHz @ 1.22V at the moment... I figure it can go to 4.5 without a problem - but since it's about 16" from my head, I prefer to keep my fans at 800RPM... which significantly limits cooling ability. Although the front radiator is push-pull the top is pull only... so that, coupled with slow fans means lower potential at the moment.



That 38C showing is an idle temp... so it's definitely warm CPU when it's cooking with all 12 threads.


----------



## kgtuning

Nice rig! Yeah I can understand that.. being so close would certainly be tough. My fans idle at around 800 but go up to 2500ish if needed but I sit 10 feet from it. So your motherboard displays cpu temp on the led display? I wish mine did that.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah, it's a nice feature - POST codes until OS takes over... then it displays CPU temp. I think almost all of the higher end MSI boards do it.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> glad to see there are still some ivy bridge members out there still pushing the chip.
> 
> My 3570K has been at 4.2ghz since I purchased it on its release but now that I have some free time I am going to try and get it higher.
> 
> I was working it up slowly at 4.5 and in the last couple of pages i have noticed that it seems a lot of people have been running it at 1.3+ V with no problem. I have been afraid to go past 1.25V.
> 
> I wish they still had the data table with all the overclocks and stats.


I've only been doing recent little tweaks for quiet gaming. 4.2 (4274Mhz) at 1.176V for gaming but Prime v2.66 lists it as 1.090 vcore. PLL 1.584 I think it was. The other PLL is disabled. Highest core 70 - 72c, fan speed 1448RPM on an old lapped Corsair H80. Pull only with divider and front fans off for the radiator.

Had this chip (i7 3770k + Asrock z77 Extreme 6 BIOS 2.80) since 2012 and never overclocked it until now.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> I've only been doing recent little tweaks for quiet gaming. 4.2 (4274Mhz) at 1.176V for gaming but Prime v2.66 lists it as 1.090 vcore. PLL 1.584 I think it was. The other PLL is disabled. Highest core 70 - 72c, fan speed 1448RPM on an old lapped Corsair H80. Pull only with divider and front fans off for the radiator.
> 
> Had this chip (i7 3770k + Asrock z77 Extreme 6 BIOS 2.80) since 2012 and never overclocked it until now.


Okay guys hang on... anyone of you guys with the Asrock Z77 boards and pushing the clocks/volts high, hopefully you are using a multimeter to test vcore values. They do not report correctly.

please read through the following thread before going to far...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-series-vcore-reading


----------



## mikeyy233

is 1.440V 5ghz 3570k safe? its stable


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyy233*
> 
> is 1.440V 5ghz 3570k safe? its stable


Anything over 1.4 is kinda risky in my opinion.


----------



## mikeyy233

4.9 was 1.312


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyy233*
> 
> 4.9 was 1.312


I'd go with that and call it a damn good OC.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyy233*
> 
> 4.9 was 1.312


Yep that's your 'wall' - taking .13V to get to the next 100MHz is a big one. I'm guessing you needed only about .06V to go from 4.8 to 4.9?

Still a great chip - my 5GHz 3770K did 1.44V for years and was fine (actually got slightly better with age - only needs 1.40V now) - but that was very well cooled with a custom loop so it never got over 75C even under IBT Extreme runs. Oh and delidded as well. The cooler you can keep it the safer the voltages are and vise-versa.

It's not like you're going to see or feel any difference between 4.9 and 5.0 - it's just for personal satisfaction at that point... and you've proven that you can get stable there regardless. You can always return to those settings if you want to run a bench for some competition or something... but for gaming and regular tasks the difference is negligible.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Okay guys hang on... anyone of you guys with the Asrock Z77 boards and pushing the clocks/volts high, hopefully you are using a multimeter to test vcore values. They do not report correctly.
> 
> please read through the following thread before going to far...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-series-vcore-reading


Sadly I don't have a multimeter (though I could get one) and didn't know about the vcore issue. If it is reporting a little high versus showing in software, I cannot be that far into 1.2? Even though its reporting 1.14.

I stopped getting vcore instability and WHEA errors with offset -0.70.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Sadly I don't have a multimeter (though I could get one) and didn't know about the vcore issue. If it is reporting a little high versus showing in software, I cannot be that far into 1.2? Even though its reporting 1.14.
> 
> I stopped getting vcore instability and WHEA errors with offset -0.70.


As far as I understand it, it's based on load and voltage. The higher the load and more vcore means the greater the misreading. Yeah 1.14 is probably 1.17 or so but please keep this in mind if you push more. My Asrock board read 1.31 but was actually 1.42 by multimeter. And not just a regular meter but a real nice Fluke meter.


----------



## mikeyy233

okay so guys you know how i was getting 5ghz at 1.440. now its stable at 1.416 is that little bit better? max temp is 83c prime 95


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'd go with it... those temps are going to be fine and I can't see you having a problem unless some other disaster occurs.


----------



## garfild

hey there, spreadsheet is dead? :-(


----------



## amdzack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyy233*
> 
> 4.9 was 1.312


i'm not sure is it safe or not but i've pass that 1.4v limit since 2013..
been at 1.520v for quite a long time now.


----------



## mikeyy233

Really?? I'm running sandy bridge 2700k. No degrading?? I like to see a cpu-Z


----------



## amdzack

it is a bad clocker chip lol..
sandy bridge chip would do 5+ghz at that voltage.
no degrading so far
https://valid.x86.fr/1wjjnp


----------



## mikeyy233

Yeah I'm at 4.9 1420V.SO CLOSE to 5ghz... 5ghz 1.5v??


----------



## amdzack

should be around 1.48 if you tweak it right.
c-states,LLC level,Pll and others..just make sure the temp under control,
what is the batch numb on your proc?


----------



## mikeyy233

Eh. I don't feel like taking my cooler off lol . just PM me? Maybe we can tweak it


----------



## amdzack

it's okay there no need to take off the cooler just for that lol..


----------



## d3v0

Posting with my delidded 3770K chilling at 4.8ghz, 70c. 1.46vcore though. Hoping it lives for two years. Spreadsheet is dead so figured I'd ask you all if anyone has been running 1.45vcore or higher, and for how long, and if you have seen degradation?


----------



## mikeyy233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Posting with my delidded 3770K chilling at 4.8ghz, 70c. 1.46vcore though. Hoping it lives for two years. Spreadsheet is dead so figured I'd ask you all if anyone has been running 1.45vcore or higher, and for how long, and if you have seen degradation?


same here i had to put down my chip to 4.6 cause i have bad chip and 1.416 is need for 4.7. i would love to know. question to you have you noticed any degrading like crashing ?


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyy233*
> 
> same here i had to put down my chip to 4.6 cause i have bad chip and 1.416 is need for 4.7. i would love to know. question to you have you noticed any degrading like crashing ?


I actually just got this chip from someone out of a server, so its brand new to me


----------



## mikeyy233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> I actually just got this chip from someone out of a server, so its brand new to me


AW SO LUCKY!!


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Spreadsheet is down, so instead of reading PAGES of info, just wondering if any legacy 3770k guys are floating around and can help me with some info.

I’m not new to OCing at all, but I built this PC years ago (when ivy was new) for my father to do photo work. Long story short, I use it occasionally to play games when I’m at my parents house, threw a gtx 1070 in it, works great. Finally figured I would OC on it, has a hyper 212, decent enough UD5H mobo.

Yesterday I set it up to run AIDA64 for a while just to get a feel for the chip, 1.2V in bios with a 45 multiplier. Ran for 18 hours stable which was somewhat of a surprise. It reports 1.188v in cpuz. So I am now testing 4.6 GHz at same voltage, but set it at 1.19 in bios and turned the vdroop option (I’m blanking on its name) to the highest mode so it holds 1.88 in CPUZ dead nuts. 

Anyways, 4.6GHz at 1.188..? Is that, like, possible? Have I had a pretty wonderful 3770k this entire time without even knowing it? Temps are mid 60’s, coretemp shows high’s of mid to high 70’s, but those are spikes, it’s much more in the 60 range.

So far 4.6 is 5 and a half hours stable... every other bios setting is auto, and it has 4 DIMMS populates each with 4GB stocks @2133 if that matters for Ivy OCing. I know new chips really care about amount and speed of RAM, don’t recall if Ivy did...


----------



## lagittaja

{EAC} Shoot em UP said:


> Spreadsheet is down, so instead of reading PAGES of info, just wondering if any legacy 3770k guys are floating around and can help me with some info.
> 
> I’m not new to OCing at all, but I built this PC years ago (when ivy was new) for my father to do photo work. Long story short, I use it occasionally to play games when I’m at my parents house, threw a gtx 1070 in it, works great. Finally figured I would OC on it, has a hyper 212, decent enough UD5H mobo.
> 
> Yesterday I set it up to run AIDA64 for a while just to get a feel for the chip, 1.2V in bios with a 45 multiplier. Ran for 18 hours stable which was somewhat of a surprise. It reports 1.188v in cpuz. So I am now testing 4.6 GHz at same voltage, but set it at 1.19 in bios and turned the vdroop option (I’m blanking on its name) to the highest mode so it holds 1.88 in CPUZ dead nuts.
> 
> Anyways, 4.6GHz at 1.188..? Is that, like, possible? Have I had a pretty wonderful 3770k this entire time without even knowing it? Temps are mid 60’s, coretemp shows high’s of mid to high 70’s, but those are spikes, it’s much more in the 60 range.
> 
> So far 4.6 is 5 and a half hours stable... every other bios setting is auto, and it has 4 DIMMS populates each with 4GB stocks @2133 if that matters for Ivy OCing. I know new chips really care about amount and speed of RAM, don’t recall if Ivy did...


Yeah, we're still here. Or at least I am. (well, rarely here but oh well)

What settings are you using in AIDA64? CPU/FPU/Cache?

Nowadays I'd lean more towards using RealBench for longer term stability testing but AIDA64 isn't bad. But if you're only using the CPU load or using all of the three loads combined then the CPU isn't getting hammered all that hard in my opinion.
As a quick & dirty test, Prime95 is great if you test with certain FFT sizes. If my memory serves correct, 1344K is the "nut buster", big load for the core though not necessarily as high heat (as 8K, 12K or even 96K) but it's complex. Afaik it's "the FFT to use" and often recommended as it's a really hard one for some reason. I remember reading a technical explanation at somepoint as to why that is but I don't remember where it was and I'm too lazy to search for it right now. (Edit: Oh and another one of the "good ones" is 2688K. Added those power numbers as well)

Here's some power numbers from my own notes on an i7 3770K, at 4.6Ghz with HT at about 1.272-1.288V depending a bit on the load.


Code:


FFT		Package	Core
8K	82.4W	76.4W
12K	81.7W	75.7W
96K	79.7W	72.6W
800K	73.7W	65.2W
1344K	72.3W	63.9W
2688K	73.9W	65.3W

AIDA64	Package	Core
CPU	51.0W	45.2W
FPU	77.5W	71.5W
CPUFPU	66.5W	60.5W
All3	65.1W	57.8W

As for the overclock, 4.6 with HT at 1.188V doesn't sound too outlandish out of the gate but coupled with 4 DIMM's running at 2133. Idk, pretty skookum IMC if it's really stable there.
Often you'd find it hard to hold on to high memory clock *with 4 dimms* and a decently high core clock but you might have a pretty nice chip there assuming it's really getting hammered and tested "properly", those temps sound a bit suspect to me (i.e. I expected something higher with that cooler) but I've seen stranger things.


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

lagittaja said:


> Yeah, we're still here. Or at least I am. (well, rarely here but oh well)
> 
> What settings are you using in AIDA64? CPU/FPU/Cache?
> 
> Nowadays I'd lean more towards using RealBench for longer term stability testing but AIDA64 isn't bad. But if you're only using the CPU load or using all of the three loads combined then the CPU isn't getting hammered all that hard in my opinion.
> As a quick & dirty test, Prime95 is great if you test with certain FFT sizes. If my memory serves correct, 1344K is the "nut buster", big load for the core though not necessarily as high heat (as 8K, 12K or even 96K) but it's complex. Afaik it's "the FFT to use" and often recommended as it's a really hard one for some reason. I remember reading a technical explanation at somepoint as to why that is but I don't remember where it was and I'm too lazy to search for it right now. (Edit: Oh and another one of the "good ones" is 2688K. Added those power numbers as well)
> 
> Here's some power numbers from my own notes on an i7 3770K, at 4.6Ghz with HT at about 1.272-1.288V depending a bit on the load.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FFT		Package	Core
> 8K	82.4W	76.4W
> 12K	81.7W	75.7W
> 96K	79.7W	72.6W
> 800K	73.7W	65.2W
> 1344K	72.3W	63.9W
> 2688K	73.9W	65.3W
> 
> AIDA64	Package	Core
> CPU	51.0W	45.2W
> FPU	77.5W	71.5W
> CPUFPU	66.5W	60.5W
> All3	65.1W	57.8W
> 
> As for the overclock, 4.6 with HT at 1.188V doesn't sound too outlandish out of the gate but coupled with 4 DIMM's running at 2133. Idk, pretty skookum IMC if it's really stable there.
> Often you'd find it hard to hold on to high memory clock *with 4 dimms* and a decently high core clock but you might have a pretty nice chip there assuming it's really getting hammered and tested "properly", those temps sound a bit suspect to me (i.e. I expected something higher with that cooler) but I've seen stranger things.


I thought prime was no longer “the best” seeing as it hits the chip to hard. AVX and all or whatever the concerns where.

I could use realbench if that hits it harder. And I do have the cpu, cache and ram tests running so aida is hitting it with everything it’s got. But maybe Aida isn’t enough? I’ll be honest, I am a bit surprised it’s held out with these settings. I didn’t do thaaaattt much research, but from what I have read the volts are lower then I would have thought.


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Oops. I’m rinning 1333 MHz. Not 2133.... that probably makes a bit of a difference.

Passed 8 hours on aida. About to switch to realbench to see what it does there.


----------



## lagittaja

{EAC} Shoot em UP said:


> I thought prime was no longer “the best” seeing as it hits the chip to hard. AVX and all or whatever the concerns where.
> 
> I could use realbench if that hits it harder. And I do have the cpu, cache and ram tests running so aida is hitting it with everything it’s got. But maybe Aida isn’t enough? I’ll be honest, I am a bit surprised it’s held out with these settings. I didn’t do thaaaattt much research, but from what I have read the volts are lower then I would have thought.


That's especially for newer microarchitectures, not so much for Sandy/Ivy.
And just because it uses AVX doesn't mean you shouldn't use it, real world programs leverage AVX instructions like for example x264. And besides, it's a feature of your CPU, if it's not stable with them then I wouldn't call it stable at all or if it's too hot then insufficient cooling / too high clocks.
So don't be afraid to use it. It's a handy stress test, especially when you target the certain different FFT's which are known to cause trouble. But it should not be the sole indicator of stability as it's just one of many, many different ways of stressing the CPU.

Well that explains it. (The AIDA64 settings)
CPU/Cache/Memory is an even "weaker" test than just running all 3 of the CPU specific options.



{EAC} Shoot em UP said:


> Oops. I’m rinning 1333 MHz. Not 2133.... that probably makes a bit of a difference.
> 
> Passed 8 hours on aida. About to switch to realbench to see what it does there.


And that's a bit of an eyeopener also.
Well, it doesn't really matter that much, at least as far as the CPU OC goes and it's stability.
When you actually go for higher memory clocks you'll want, or even need, to mess a bit more with the different voltages. Well...VCCIO mainly as that's the IMC.
But I'd stick with the 1333 at least for now and just focus on the CPU. You can get back to it later. (Which I'd recommend if you're serious about squeezing every last ounce of perf out of that system for gaming, see DigitalFoundry's videos for example; don't remember the video titles but search for 3770K in their channel)

Will be interesting to see how it fares with RealBench.
It's a great utility for stability testing in my opinion as it does quite a bit of everything and validates the work it's doing so even if it might seem to be stable in some other test/s it just might start throwing errors or even flat out crashing.

P.S. WHEA errors are also nice indicators of stability.


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Yea. I will see how realbench goes, and if that is stable I guess I can do a short run of prime just to see what happens. Even in realbench it’s hovering in the mid 60’s, so it’s still plenty cool. I typically target sub 75c for my OC’s, and this is pretty much hitting that spot on. If this proves unstable I may up the volts a touch to try and get 4.6, but I don’t want to push much past 75. 

I’ll let you know how it goes!


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Got home from seeing Jumanji and it was unresponsive. Dialed it back to 4.5GHz and will retest. This was with realbench. Who am I kidding, bumped it up to 1.210 from 1.190 volts and testing again at 4.6. Can’t give up that easily lol.


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Ended up being 8 hours stable in realbench. I do tick off the GPU acceleration, I assume that makes it more CPU concentrated.


----------



## blakkpatron

{EAC} Shoot em UP said:


> Ended up being 8 hours stable in realbench. I do tick off the GPU acceleration, I assume that makes it more CPU concentrated.


both realbench and aida is **** for testing stability, just run prime


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

blakkpatron said:


> both realbench and aida is **** for testing stability, just run prime


I can’t get over the fact that every single thing I read and watch says don’t use prime anymore. I’m going to have to believe asus and the like when they say prime is no bueno.

It’s not like they just pulled that out of their ass, they do way way way more testing and validation then any of us, thus they have data to point them in the direction of advancement. This makes it hard to just ignore their advice...


----------



## inedenimadam

{EAC} Shoot em UP said:


> I can’t get over the fact that every single thing I read and watch says don’t use prime anymore. I’m going to have to believe asus and the like when they say prime is no bueno.
> 
> It’s not like they just pulled that out of their ***, they do way way way more testing and validation then any of us, thus they have data to point them in the direction of advancement. This makes it hard to just ignore their advice...


Different architecture and instruction set. Haswell forward has AVX2 baked in, which the newer versions of Prime95 will take advantage of, and attempt to murder your CPU. Prime should still be the go to for sandy/ivy.


----------



## rexbinary

The only way to enter this club is to stress test with Prime95. We all used it, and our chips survived. You'll be good man. Just pretend it's 2012 again. Even after Prime95 you'll need some real worlds tests like Battlefield or your favorite high stress game.


----------



## Huzzaa

Last time I tested my system for the strongest possible was a while back but the MSI board has some funky LLC. The droop is crazy.

On fixed voltage the "auto" LLC turns into the max. behind the scenes. You simply find this out after testing, it says it nowhere. Taiwanese board is really lacking in descriptions.

Anyhoo. IIRC, the chip I have was able to boot 4.4 at 1.060V manually set. With LLC at max. In the system, 1.048V prime95 small FFT load. If you lower the LLC or set it to anything other than 100% it'll crash. But 1.060 is stable, 1.040V boots the multiplier. 1.050 ran it long enough but after a while crashed. Heat is around ~60C under load IIRC(It was a while ago). I've ran this beast up to 4.8Ghz booting under 1.2V manually set, don't remember the details anymore but yeah.

I'm pretty sure it can go up to and over 5, because 4.8 booted without Internal PLL overvoltage enabled as well. But the heat is the problem, it just gets way too hot. I have Noctua NH-U14S cooling it.

Right now I run it on turbo OC, it's smooth, does everything I throw at it well and it isn't hot in real work conditions, sits around 40-50C package. 1 core is under 30C. I haven't delidded it, won't be trying to either. It's a tough beast, bet it will be even tougher if I do, but I've never done it before and I don't have the funds at the moment to buy a new system if something goes wrong.


----------



## Owterspace

rexbinary said:


> The only way to enter this club is to stress test with Prime95. We all used it, and our chips survived. You'll be good man. Just pretend it's 2012 again. Even after Prime95 you'll need some real worlds tests like Battlefield or your favorite high stress game.



I've seen prime fail after 24 hours. Its a waste of time.


----------



## inedenimadam

Owterspace said:


> I've seen prime fail after 24 hours. Its a waste of time.


There is no fool proof stability testing. Even a few stock chips can be unstable at voltages set by intel when given the right set of instructions. Prime95 is a pretty good check all because it takes a very wide swath of instructions and puts your cpu through each of them. It's a tool, when one understands its purpose and limitations, it works as intended. It wont catch every single chips absolute weak point, because different people do different things with their PCs. But for sandy/ivy, Prime95 is about as close as you can get to the golden isle of stability.


----------



## Newbie2009

So I highly recommend liquid metal.

Has allowed me to achieve 5ghz on a 3770k @ 1.34v (seems stable but might have to bump a tiny bit) with max temps of 62c.


----------



## Newbie2009

{EAC} Shoot em UP said:


> Spreadsheet is down, so instead of reading PAGES of info, just wondering if any legacy 3770k guys are floating around and can help me with some info.
> 
> I’m not new to OCing at all, but I built this PC years ago (when ivy was new) for my father to do photo work. Long story short, I use it occasionally to play games when I’m at my parents house, threw a gtx 1070 in it, works great. Finally figured I would OC on it, has a hyper 212, decent enough UD5H mobo.
> 
> Yesterday I set it up to run AIDA64 for a while just to get a feel for the chip, 1.2V in bios with a 45 multiplier. Ran for 18 hours stable which was somewhat of a surprise. It reports 1.188v in cpuz. So I am now testing 4.6 GHz at same voltage, but set it at 1.19 in bios and turned the vdroop option (I’m blanking on its name) to the highest mode so it holds 1.88 in CPUZ dead nuts.
> 
> Anyways, 4.6GHz at 1.188..? Is that, like, possible? Have I had a pretty wonderful 3770k this entire time without even knowing it? Temps are mid 60’s, coretemp shows high’s of mid to high 70’s, but those are spikes, it’s much more in the 60 range.
> 
> So far 4.6 is 5 and a half hours stable... every other bios setting is auto, and it has 4 DIMMS populates each with 4GB stocks @2133 if that matters for Ivy OCing. I know new chips really care about amount and speed of RAM, don’t recall if Ivy did...


Yeah it is possible. My cpu does these clocks at roughly these volts

4.6ghz - 1.14v
4.8ghz - 1.22v
5ghz - 1.34v


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yep, mine isn't quite as great as Newbie2009's but it scales about the same (~1.15v @ 4.6, 1.25v @ 4.8, 1.42v @ 5.0). Depending on the chip, there's usually a point where it starts getting ugly, with mine it's right at 4.9Ghz... I can do that at 1.28v but it takes another .13 to get fully stable at 5.

I ran it 24/7 at 1.42v for about 3 years and never saw any degradation... of course, in that build it was way over-cooled (1440mm worth of UT60 radiators for CPU+MB+2*GPU). Still running it now but as it does nothing but mining - I dropped it to 4.5GHz @ 1.08v to allow the GPUs more thermal headroom.


----------



## Newbie2009

If you can keep it really cool will need less than 1.42v I bet.


----------



## rexbinary

Well after 6 years it seems my 3570K @ 4.6 GHz has degraded.

I noticed that Battlefield 1 was crashing mid-game which is very unusual for my rig as it's been rock solid. I checked the Event Viewer and sure enough, WHEA errors. I'm back in WHEAville! They started May this year. Nothing changed on my rig in May.

I checked the temps on my CPU with a quick IntelBurnTest and they were fine. So it seems nothing is wrong with the cooler or paste. Next I bumped da voltz, still crashing BF1 and producing WHEA errors. I was already at the far range on temps so I took it down to 4.5GHz, problem solved.

I probably should re-apply the paste regardless. I used MX-4 which is supposed to be good for 7 years, and it's been 6, but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to redo it.


----------



## Schnupper

7 years later still taking 6-10 hours of use a day. Just delidded it for fun and to see how much the temps would drop. I dropped 23 degrees MAX temp and an average of 17 degrees lower during a 4 hour intel burn test. This chip was never a good overlcocker from the start. Was very very power hungry.


----------



## J7SC

Schnupper said:


> 7 years later still taking 6-10 hours of use a day. Just delidded it for fun and to see how much the temps would drop. I dropped 23 degrees MAX temp and an average of 17 degrees lower during a 4 hour intel burn test. This chip was never a good overlcocker from the start. Was very very power hungry.


 
I'm getting all misty-eyed in nostalgia :happysmil 
...My first 'modern day' oc-er was a 3770K which actually reached 5 GHz on custom water with 1.31v, delidded (btw 5.1 voltage in pic below is @ idle). I still have the 3770K, and its Asus Maximus Ex mobo...but these days though, it runs the bedroom TV w/internet with a GTX980, humming away quietly at 4.7 with an ancient AIO. I still just love that setup, in spite of having moved to various HEDT long ago for regular work + play.


----------



## Schnupper

J7SC said:


> I'm getting all misty-eyed in nostalgia :happysmil
> ...My first 'modern day' oc-er was a 3770K which actually reached 5 GHz on custom water with 1.31v, delidded (btw 5.1 voltage in pic below is @ idle). I still have the 3770K, and its Asus Maximus Ex mobo...but these days though, it runs the bedroom TV w/internet with a GTX980, humming away quietly at 4.7 with an ancient AIO. I still just love that setup, in spite of having moved to various HEDT long ago for regular work + play.


Love it!


----------

